#ubuntu-desktop 2008-09-22
<lukehasnoname> Is the current set of "logout" and "shutdown" screens in intrepid the plan for the final release? If so, what reasoning is there to make two menus out of one easy-to-use menu found in Hardy?
<Burgundavia> lukehasnoname: upstream has one menu, 7 options on one menu is not "easy to use"
<Burgundavia> upstream has two menus, I should say
<lhnn> to whoever just said what they said: Having all my options in an elegant, well explained window that I could access with a mouse gesture instead of going through a menu is convenient.
<Burgundavia> lhnn: if you have to explain, you have already failed
<lhnn> Burgundavia: I'm talking about
<lhnn> er
<Burgundavia> hmm?
<lhnn> Something being well documented is failing? What a joke. I know what suspend and hibernate is, but some computer users won't know right away. My point was that everything was easy to access and navigable, and there is an extra step involved. Combine that with the fact that the menu is less visually appealing now, and it's a step back.
<Burgundavia> the major failure is that we even have suspend/hibernate
<Burgundavia> and shutdown
<Burgundavia> but regardless, the current menu is different from upstream and offers noadvantages
<lhnn> I appreciate the concept of sticking with upstream, but when upstream is inferior... In a
<lhnn> hm
<lhnn> nvmd
<lhnn> you also seem to be out of your mind or trolling
<Burgundavia> no, I am not trolling
<lhnn> It seems you are suggesting it is unnecessary to have shutdown/suspend/hibernate options
<Burgundavia> in a perfect world yes
<lhnn> mhm.
<Burgundavia> basically, all three say "I am done with this computer and it should stop being on"
<Burgundavia> anyway, I need to sleep
<slomo> seb128: hi :) could you sync gshare from debian? fixes a critical bug :)  also, do you know when/if pitti will be online today?
<seb128> hello slomo
<seb128> will sync it
<seb128> not sure about pitti, he was to the plumber conference and should be flying back around today but not sure exactly when and he'll need to catch on jetlag too
<slomo> ok, thanks :)
<seb128> do you need him for something? maybe somebody else can reply?
<seb128> mvo, slomo: btw what is the easy codec situation for intrepid? do we still use the old system or the new debian one? I think we synced some packages from debian experimental so we might be in the middle of the transition and need to change things to work correctly
<slomo> seb128: intrepid uses the old stuff but someone needs to merge the experimental packages (remove new codec installation stuff)... or sync all packages and transition all other gstreamer plugin packges ;)
<slomo> seb128: imho this should wait for next release
<seb128> slomo: I think I synced some experimental packages which have been adapted for the new system
<seb128> anyway I'm too busy to look at those, so I'm just letting you guys know in case somebody want to have a look to this for intrepid
<mvo> seb128: gst-plugins-ugly0.10 0.10.9-1 (source)  , gst-plugins-good0.10 0.10.10-1 (source) - thats all?
<pochu> morning all
<pochu> seb128_: do you want me to do totem/totem-pl-parser? assuming you haven't done it yet ;-)
<seb128_> hey pochu, you are welcome to do those
<pochu> great
<pochu> btw usb stuff isn't automounting here. I can mount it via 'sudo mount -t vfat ...', is that a hal issue?
<davmor2> Guys should jockey automagically restart X in the current session to start compiz once nvidia/ati drivers have been selected or should it still throw up a restart icon on the taskbar?
<seb128_> you can't restart xorg in the current session
<seb128_> the restart icon most likely
<davmor2> seb128_: that's what I thought but there is no icon now so I'll bug it thanks
<seb128_> I would say that's not a bug
<seb128_> thinking about it, having a icon would make no sense
<seb128_> you get the icon when a reboot is required for a reason which is not obvious
<seb128_> in the jockey case something in jockey should tell you that the changes will be applied after next login
<davmor2> seb128_: in hardy it used to throw up the icon once it had installed the drivers
<seb128_> you should ask that to pitti when he'll be around
<davmor2> seb128_: thanks anyway :)
<seb128_> davmor2: bug #272238
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272238 in jockey "No prompt for restart after driver install" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272238
<davmor2> seb128_: cool thanks :)
<seb128_> pochu: how are those updates going?
<geser> seb128: do you know if a new upstream version of nautilus-python needs a FFe or does it fall into the general gnome FFe? see bug 272231
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272231 in nautilus-python "Please sponsor nautilus-python 0.5.1 into intrepid" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272231
<seb128> geser: I asked this guy to do the update, it's not in the GNOME desktop ffe but I'm granting one for this update since apparently I can accept desktop exception for universe ;-)
<pochu> seb128: gtg to the uni, I'm back, gonna do totem right now
 * pochu grabs the source
<seb128> pochu: ok good
<seb128> if somebody wants to do some updates just ask I've a list of tarballs to hand ;-)
<seb128> enough for everybody ;-)
<crevette> anyone willing to test a bluez-gnome update here ? i'm looking for people who do files transfer and who use bluetooth imput
<vuntz> seb128: just wondering, will you revert the spin button change?
<seb128> vuntz: already did
<vuntz> heh
<seb128> vuntz: there is no way that's going to work, there is not only the GNOME desktop using GTK, the GTK API is confusing and has buggy example and most of the world is using wrong values there
<vuntz> I know
<vuntz> and I think it's the right thing to do
<seb128> but ... ? ;-)
<vuntz> there's no but
<vuntz> I'm just wondering whether I should invest time to fix the glade/ui files today or do something else
<seb128> ok, your mail on the list looked like a bit you were suggesting to patch all the desktop applications quickly and roll new tarballs
<vuntz> we should still do this if possible
 * lool +1
<seb128> that can wait for 2.24.1
<vuntz> indeed
<vuntz> that's why I'm considering not doing this today ;-)
<pochu> hmm
<pochu> what's this "Generating server key" in totem?
<pochu> the new BBC plugin?
<vuntz> seb128: oh, btw, does debug = FALSE work to make gnome-session silent?
<seb128> vuntz: yes, there is an upstream bug stating that's the right thing to do too
<seb128> let me get you the number
<vuntz> got it
<seb128> ok
<pochu> seb128: bug 273088
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273088 in totem "New upstream release 2.24.0" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/273088
<pochu> now pl-parser
<seb128> pochu: ok thanks, dunno about your previous questionbtw
<seb128> hey pedro_!
<pedro_> salut seb128!
<seb128> pedro_: how was your weekend and national party thing ;-)
 * pochu waves at pedro_ 
<pedro_> seb128: was awesome! my stomach is now weird because of eating too much i don't want to eat any meat for at least a month
<seb128> ah ah ah ;-)
<pedro_> hello pochu!
<geser> seb128: doess goocanvas 0.11 (bug 272222) has also a FFe from you?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272222 in goocanvas "Please sponsor goocanvas 0.11 into intrepid" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272222
<pochu> seb128: what's the best thing to test plparser? creating playlists and playing them? I don't use playlists usually
<pedro_> seb128: thanks for asking btw, how was your weekend ? ;-)
<seb128> geser: yes, it's basically an update which fix the current version ftbfsing when using the intrepid gtk
<seb128> pedro_: a bit short but good otherwise ;-)
<geser> seb128: I've seen there is also goocanvas 0.12 already. is 0.11 good enough for intrepid or will 0.12 be packaged soon too (so no need to sponsor 0.11 right now)?
<seb128> geser: I noticed that too and just told that to didrocks, looking at the new version now, sec
<didrocks> I can update it this evening, if needed
<seb128> the update is a trivial one, it has a libtool2.2 fix and an another change, would be nice to get it
<seb128> didrocks: you can do the update?
<seb128> geser: wait for the new version, no need to sponsor this one
<didrocks> seb128: ok, will do it. I edit the status of the bug right now
<pochu> seb128: bug 273095. there's an issue with .m3u playlists but it's not a regression from 2.23.91
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273095 in totem-pl-parser "New upstream 2.24.0 release" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/273095
<pochu> see you later
<seb128> pochu: right, I need to ask to upstream which the fix didn't go to stable too
<seb128> hey pitti!
<davmor2> Hi Guys.  Intrepid Gnome.  The screensaver fades to black and then wakes back up is there a way I can track down what's causing it?
<davmor2> tried apport-cli on gnome-screensaver and there were no pending crash reports
<mvo> hey pitti, wb!
<pitti> mvo! *hug*
<seb128> Ampelbein, pochu: let me know if you want to do some other updates, there is still plenty to do ;-)
<seb128> huats: the new gcalctool update is available too
<Ampelbein> seb128: i got no time atm, am busy for 2-3 hours at my job.
<huats> seb128: it is already built
<seb128> Ampelbein: ok no problem; let me know letter if you want to do some update though ;-)
<huats> I am start kvm right now :)
<seb128> huats: good ;-)
<huats> seb128: I am taking care of the anjuta update ...
<huats> (wel pochu is aware of that
<huats> )
<huats> I am working on it
<seb128> noted
<huats> i am pushing it for some time now...
<huats> I need to sticks with it :)
<huats> seb128: if you have any stuffs, I can work a bit on it tomorrow I think...
<seb128> huats: better to ask when you are a free slot so nobody blocks on updates which have been claimed in advance
<huats> sure
<seb128> there is enough tarballs to update ;-)
<huats> :)
<huats> I am sure there is :)
<seb128> mvo: how would you like to do some of the GNOME 2.24 updates? ;-)
<mvo> seb128: I'm pretty busy, but I can take some (+ do sponsoring)
<seb128> mvo: http://download.gnome.org/sources/gnome-terminal/2.24/gnome-terminal-2.24.0.tar.gz then if you can do it
<seb128> mvo: extra ones will come a bit later, likely vte, metacity for you too
<seb128> and maybe gnome-control-center
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<mvo> ok
<tedg> seb128: There was a FUSA release, have you done that one?
<seb128> tedg: no, you changed too many things in this package it's all yours now ;-)
<tedg> Heh, okay.
<mvo> seb128: g-t is ready, will you shoot me if I don't put the verbose changelot into it?
<seb128> mvo: no, I don't expect many changes between previous tarballs and those anyway since GNOME was mostly frozen
<mvo> indeed, it seems to be (almost) entirely i18n updates
<seb128> brb, trying changes
<Ampelbein> seb128: i'm ready now to do some updates
<seb128> Ampelbein: good
<seb128> http://download.gnome.org/sources/sound-juicer/2.24/sound-juicer-2.24.0.tar.gz
<seb128> http://download.gnome.org/sources/gnome-games/2.24/gnome-games-2.24.0.tar.gz
<seb128> http://download.gnome.org/sources/gnome-applets/2.24/gnome-applets-2.24.0.tar.gz
<seb128> http://download.gnome.org/sources/gnome-utils/2.24/gnome-utils-2.24.0.tar.gz
<seb128> http://download.gnome.org/sources/gnome-themes/2.24/gnome-themes-2.24.0.tar.gz
<seb128> those are free to be picked
<Ampelbein> k
<seb128> anybody starting on something let other people know on the chan
<Ampelbein> doing gnome-games now
<seb128> huats: gdl gnome-build and anjuta have 2.24 tarballs now
<mpt> mvo, w.r.t. bug 263982, what shade of grey is that?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263982 in gnome-app-install "Maintenance text is very hard to read" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263982
<tedg> mpt: Hey, you're back.  Feeling better?
<mvo> mpt: its "darkgray" (I think 169,169,169 according to /usr/share/X11/rgb.txt)
<mpt> tedg, partly
<mvo> mpt: you think a darker one would be better?
<mpt> mvo, my mockup used #888, i.e. 136,136,136
<mpt> and smaller text too
<huats> seb128:  ok
<huats> I'll tackle them
<didrocks> geser: if you want, you can now take a look at goocanvas, I updated it at 0.12 (bug #272222)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272222 in goocanvas "Please sponsor goocanvas 0.12 into intrepid" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272222
<seb128> didrocks: http://download.gnome.org/sources/pygoocanvas/0.12/pygoocanvas-0.12.0.tar.gz if you want to update this one too
<didrocks> seb128: right, let's go :)
<mpt> mvo, maybe even down to 128
<mvo> mpt: thanks, what do you think about http://people.ubuntu.com/~mvo/tmp/Screenshot-Add-Remove Applications.png ? (#888 and font-scale=0.8)
<mpt> mvo, that looks better
<mpt> mvo, is that exactly the same size as is used for the summary of each applicaiton in the listbox above?
<mpt> application
<mvo> mpt: I made it now exactly the same size (PANGO_SCALE_SMALL)
<mvo> mpt: do you want me to try a different gray or do you think its good?
<mvo> (a different from #888)
<mpt> looks fine to me
<mpt> good work mvo
<mvo> thanks mpt
<seb128> tedg: are you going to do the fusa update?
 * mpt is glad to learn of the existence of PANGO_SCALE_SMALL
<mvo> mpt: and sorry for the disparities between spec and initial code
<Ampelbein> seb128: bug 273185 - finished
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273185 in gnome-games "Please update to 2.24.0" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/273185
<seb128> Ampelbein: good, I just sponsored the seahorse-plugins update
<Ampelbein> thanks.
<Ampelbein> will do http://download.gnome.org/sources/gnome-applets/2.24/gnome-applets-2.24.0.tar.gz now
<mvo> seb128: I can do vte, metacity or gnome-control-center (all the bzr ones basicly ;)
<mvo> I just don't follow the release rss
<seb128> mvo: ok, those tarballs are not rolled yet but I'll ping you when they are
<mvo> thanks!
 * mvo hugs seb128
 * seb128 hugs mvo, thanks to you
<didrocks> seb128: work on pygoocanvas done. It successfully build :) Thanks for this straightforward update (bug #273199)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273199 in pygoocanvas "Please sponsor pygoocanvas 0.12 into intrepid" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/273199
<seb128> didrocks: you're welcome ;-)
<tedg> seb128: Yeah, it failed in PPA -- retrying now.
<didrocks> (seb: and thx for gnome-spell too)
<geser> seb128: do I understand it correctly that pygoocanvas 0.12 has  also a FFe from you?
<seb128> geser: yes
<geser> good, I'll sponsor it once I'm done with sponsoring goocanvas
<didrocks> geser: good luck for goocanvas, the .diff.gz is huge :) (lot of dubed updates in the control file which has more than 12 000 lines IIRC)
<geser> didrocks: control file?
<didrocks> geser: oupss, configure one :)
<didrocks> (the configure file at the root of the package)
<didrocks> seb128: if you think that I can be helpful on other packages, fire on :)
<seb128> didrocks: want to try a library? http://download.gnome.org/sources/libbonobo/2.24/libbonobo-2.24.0.tar.gz and http://download.gnome.org/sources/libbonoboui/2.24/libbonoboui-2.24.0.tar.gz
<didrocks> seb128: with pleasure :)
<didrocks> geser: thx for all you sponsoring :)
<geser> np
<Ampelbein> seb128: in gnome-applets 2.24.0, policykit is not enabled by default. should i pass --enable-polkit as a option to configure to enable it?
<seb128> Ampelbein: are you sure it's not? the default seems to be auto which will enable it if the build-depends are available no?
<Ampelbein> hmm, i tried with pbuilder and it was not enabled.
<seb128> Ampelbein: maybe a build-depends is lacking then?
<Ampelbein> checking
<seb128> Ampelbein: is libpolkit-dbus-dev installed?
<Ampelbein> should be automatically installed by libpolkit-gnome-dev
<Ampelbein> i'll try again with an explicit dependency on libpolkit-dbus-dev
<geser> Ampelbein: check also the configure output during build, usually configure tells if it finds a feature or not
<Ampelbein> now with the explicit build-dep it enables policykit integration
<Ampelbein> strange. on another machine gnome-applets enabled policykit even without the explicit depend. i'll try the ppa machines.
<didrocks> libbonobo (bug #273214) and libbonoboui (bug #273218) ready to get sponsored
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273214 in libbonobo "Please sponsor libbonobo 2.24.0 into intrepid" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/273214
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273218 in libbonoboui "Please sponsor libbonoboui 2.24.0 into intrepid" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/273218
<seb128> didrocks: ok, will have a look a bit later, going for dinner soon now
<didrocks> seb128: no pb. Have a good lunch :)
<didrocks> s/lunch/dinner
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: if you need me for whatever package, do not hesitate :)
<Ampelbein> now working on http://download.gnome.org/sources/gnome-utils/2.24/gnome-utils-2.24.0.tar.gz
<ember> hey
<mvo> hey em
<mvo> hey ember
<ember> hey mvo
 * pochu waves
<mvo> if someone could test the new compiz 0.7.8 package in "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/compiz/ubuntu intrepid main" that would be much appreciated
<Ampelbein> mvo: something special you want to have tested?
<mvo> Ampelbein: just if it installs and runs and behave sanely
<Ampelbein> seb128: bug 273185, bug 273200, bug 273243 are finished by me.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273185 in gnome-games "Please update to 2.24.0" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/273185
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273200 in gnome-applets "Please update to 2.24.0" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/273200
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273243 in gnome-utils "Please update to 2.24.0" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/273243
<Ampelbein> mvo: i get a segfault as soon as i enable compiz with your package
<ember> fails here too.
<ember> missing scalefilter
<pochu> seb128: I can do vino and vinagre tonight
<seb128> pochu: ok good I let those for you
<seb128> Ampelbein: ok noted, will have a look to those
<seb128> ok, people wanting to do updates
<seb128> you need to ask on the chan first to know if that's something to update and if somebody else is working on it
<seb128> ember: libgnomeprint* are only translations updates and in sync on debian we will wait for debian to do the update, can you start using the chan as everybody else so you don't conflct or do unrequired updates?
<ember> seb128:
<ember>     * Fix build with latest gtk+ (Kjartan)
<ember>     * Build fix (Kjartan)
<ember> it's the ui
<ember> it's was just due to tomboy
<seb128> ?
<seb128> the libgnomeprintui is on sync too
<seb128> and debian can do this update
<seb128> just ask on the chan before doing something
<seb128> it's working for everybody else
<seb128> the gnomemm updates will wait on debian too
<seb128> things which are to update
<ember> ok, i'm just going to do the regular ones, gnome-themes, sound-juicer, metacity, yelp, and gtk-engines
<seb128> gnome-themes has already be done
<seb128> bug #273279
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273279 in gnome-themes "Please sponsor gnome-themes 2.24.0 (main) into Intrepid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/273279
<seb128> oh you did it
<seb128> ok
<ember> i've been updating on the DesktopWeekTODO
<seb128> right, we have not been using that this cycle
<seb128> we have been assigning updates on the chan when people were asking for something to do
<seb128> we really need a better way to claim work but until we have one ask on the chan before working on something
<seb128> you can do those
<ember> the work of norsetto is getting shape, we just need a method to claim an update on the page
<seb128> not really
<seb128> I don't want people jumping on all the updates
<seb128> it would be much nicer if people were looking at some specific components
<seb128> huats is looking a gcalctool updates and bugs and talking to upstream for example
<seb128> Ampelbein has been cleaning the gnome-keyring and seahorse bugs and doing those updates
<seb128> etc
<huats> seb128: yep :)
<seb128> we need an easy way to make clear than some people will work on some updates
<huats> I am honoured that you mention myself :)
<seb128> huats: you have been doing some good work on gcalctool ;-)
<huats> :)
<huats> thanks seb128
<huats> :)
<huats> I am learning :)
<seb128> and I would like to encourage people to pick a software they have interest on and focus on doing a good job on this one
<seb128> rather than doing random updates as they are coming
<huats> I think you are right :)
<huats> I'll try to take some more the same way
<huats> :)
<huats> seb128: bug 273287
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273287 in gcalctool "Please sponsor gcalctool 5.24.0 into intrepid" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/273287
<huats> (and u-m-s has been subscribed)
<huats> rrrgg u-s-m
<huats> :)
<seb128> didrocks: still want an update for today?
<pochu> seb128: bug 273269 and bug 273269. They look ok, except for a little issue I've found with vino, but it's small and not a regression, so it's ok to upload it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273269 in vino "New upstream 2.24.0 release" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/273269
<seb128> pochu: ok good, thanks
<pochu> I'm looking at the code to make a patch for the issue, if I can't I'll just report it upstream
<seb128> pochu: you listed the same bug twice ;-)
<pochu> oops
<pochu> bug 273270 :-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273270 in vinagre "New upstream 2.24.0 release" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/273270
<pochu> there you have ;-)
<pochu> seb128: btw, do you know how to make a GTK window open in the foreground? what property do I have to set?
<seb128> you don't
<seb128> the wm try hard to forbid you doing that because that steal focus and is really annoying
<seb128> ie if I'm typing there I don't want to have a dialog jumping in front and taking the keyboard events
<seb128> what are you trying to do?
<pochu> this is the issue with vino: it has an option which asks you whether you want to allow someone to connect to your computer when somebody tries to connect to it, but the dialog is opening in the background here
<pochu> I think it should be opened in the foreground, otherwise you might miss it
<pochu> or is that behaviour ok?
<seb128> it should not open a dialog but display an icon in the notification area if you ask me
<pochu> hmm
<seb128> and maybe use a notification bubble pointing to it too
<pochu> I prefer the current behaviour rather than the icon
<pochu> the icon is easy to miss
<pochu> although the notification would solve it
<pochu> but the point is that I may be waiting for you to ACK the connection
<seb128> icon+bubble is not that easy to miss
<pochu> yeah, true
<seb128> do you really not notice the "you need to reboot" thing? ;-)
<pochu> heh
<pochu> I sometimes ignore it for a few days ;)
<pochu> emilio@saturno:~$ uptime  22:05:07 up 8 days, 1 min,  4 users,  load average: 0.08, 0.11, 0.12
<pochu> and I have a reboot icon in the systray ;-)
<pochu> but I see your point
<pochu> I'm ignoring it on purpose ;-)
<pochu> BTW, what about claiming updates in the /topic?
<seb128> you might want to speak to mpt about that when he's around
<pochu> that's a good idea
<seb128> pochu: that doesn't scale
<seb128> we have too many packages maintained there
<pochu> oh, right
<seb128> and some updates are not free to claim by anybody
<seb128> I'll put some efforts in that when the GNOME 2.24 updates will be uploaded
<seb128> ie tomorrow or wednesday most likely
<pochu> cool
<pochu> seb128: we are sticking with gdm 2.20, right?
<ember> perhaps we can do as the table on desktoptodo, have an "usual updater" and packages that can only be updated be requesting
<seb128> pochu: I'll try to upload the new version as an another package in universe so it's available but I don't think we should switch the default one
<ember> s/be/by
<pochu> pitti: hi! I have an issue with USB memories, they are not automounted, but I can mount them with 'sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 somepath', do you know which package may be the culprit?
<seb128> pochu: try to gnome-mount -b -v -d /dev/sdb1
<seb128> and look if that works
<pochu> seb128: it doesn't (without sudo)
<pochu> ** Message: Mount failed for /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_part1_size_513187840
<pochu> org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.PermissionDeniedByPolicy : org.freedesktop.hal.storage.mount-removable no <-- (action, result)
<seb128> pochu: ok, so your user don't have the credential to mount this one
<pochu> it happens with any usb thing
<pochu> wtf
<seb128> pochu: right, that's buggy, pitti is probably not around he's fighting jetlag
<pochu> I can't unlock users-admin, the unlock button is always greyed out
<pochu> so is it hal's fault?
<seb128> pochu: you don't get policykit credential apparently
<seb128> are those local applications or do you run over ssh or something?
<pochu> local
<seb128> pochu: ck-list-sessions
<pochu> I haven't rebooted this for one week, perhaps that is related...
<pochu> no output for 'ck-list-sessions'
<pochu> ah!
<seb128> you have no consolekit session active then which explains you don't get credentials
<pochu> bug 263245
<seb128> not sure why you have no session though
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263245 in consolekit "console-kit-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in fclose()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263245
<pochu> it crashes every now and then
<seb128> that would explain why indeed ;-)
<pochu> emilio@saturno:~/tmp$ dmesg | grep console-kit | grep segfault | wc -l
<pochu> 12
<seb128> waouh
<seb128> it never crash here
<pochu> seb128: thanks for helping me debugging this :)
<seb128> you have something which it doesn't like apparently
<seb128> you're welcome
<pochu> the bug report has a lot of subscribers so I milestoned it for beta
<seb128> you can use "ck-launch-session gnome-mount -b -v -d /dev/sdb1"
<seb128> that should be working
<seb128> Ampelbein, pochu: do you want to do some other updates?
<pochu> yeah that worked!
<pochu> I can do file-roller
<seb128> pochu: I did it already
<pochu> ah
<Ampelbein> seb128: i can do gnome-themes
<seb128> xchat-gnome, epiphany-browser, gthumb are to do if you want
<seb128> Ampelbein: ember did this one already
<pochu> you didn't upload it yet, right?
<Ampelbein> ah, ok.
<seb128> pochu: I did 5 minutes ago while we were debugging this policykit issue
<pochu> ok
<pochu> hmm, in fact the one I milestoned was bug 264179
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 264179 in consolekit "console-kit-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/264179
<pochu> it seems to be quite buggy: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/consolekit
<seb128> crash in free = need valgrind log
<seb128> right
<pochu> I didn't know that, good to know :)
<pochu> but it's not reproducible, it just happens from time to time
<pochu> I could run it in the background though
<seb128> pochu: the free function is not buggy, so if that crash here that's usually because the variable has already been freed
<pochu> so it's trying to free it twice?
<pochu> and the second one crashes?
<seb128> pochu: rename the binary as binary.real and replace binary by a small wrapper calling valgrind on binary.real
<pochu> pitti: nevermind, we tracked it down to consolekit's fault
<seb128> pochu: usually yes, or it's given something which can't be freed
<pochu> I see
<pochu> and wouldn't a backtrace show in which function it crashed, so you can see whether it was already free'd?
<seb128> right
<seb128> valgrind can tell you where it has been freeded
<seb128> freed
<seb128> Ampelbein: the gnome-games update, don't update Standards-Version in an ubuntu specific way, it's not useful and create extra diff over debian
<seb128> Ampelbein: same for gnome-applets
<Ampelbein> ok, will change back
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> Ampelbein: same for those
<seb128> "+    - changed build-dep of libglade2-dev and libgucharmap-dev to not depend
<seb128> +      on revision 1
<seb128> "
<seb128> that's only a lintian warning
<seb128> not worth creating diff over debian
<Ampelbein> k
<seb128> Ampelbein: otherwise the updates are good and I'll sponsor those when you have fixed that
<seb128> Ampelbein: don't bother rebuilding the binaries just for those changes
<Ampelbein> seb128: k. bug 273185 done
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273185 in gnome-games "Please update to 2.24.0" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/273185
<seb128> Ampelbein: thanks, btw no need to clean previous diff.gz and dsc every time you do an update
<seb128> you can keep attaching new ones on the same bug ;-)
<Ampelbein> just thought its better for having a overview of which one is the right one.
<seb128> not really, it makes harder to see the changes between the previous one and the your update
<Ampelbein> seb128: ok. bug 273200 done
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273200 in gnome-applets "Please update to 2.24.0" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/273200
<seb128> gnome-games uploaded
<pochu> seb128: thanks for the $binary.real tip, I've just done it, will see if I can get a valgrind log of the crash
<seb128> pochu: you're welcome
<Ampelbein> seb128: and bug 273243 done
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273243 in gnome-utils "Please update to 2.24.0" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/273243
<Ampelbein> seb128: hppa build of gnome-games failed, see http://pastebin.com/d7cbf438e
<seb128> Ampelbein: don't bother about hppa
<Ampelbein> ok
<seb128> but yeah, pygtk is not installable on hppa which breaks quite some builds
<seb128> Ampelbein: the gnome-utils update, can you just remove the translations list in the changelog? that's lot of space for no real useful information, "translations updates" is enough ;-)
<Ampelbein> ok
<ember> seb128: gnome-themes, sound-juicer, yelp, gtk2-engines done. i'm just going to update metacity and hamster-applet
<seb128> ember: ok
<Ampelbein> seb128: reuploaded
<seb128> Ampelbein: thanks
<mvo> ember: I can sponsor sound-juicer and yelp and gtk2-engines, just give me the url
<mvo> ember: (or is it in bzr :) ?
<ember> bug #273302
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273302 in gtk2-engines "Please sponsor gtk2-engines 2.16.0 (main) into Intrepid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/273302
<ember> bug #273321
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273321 in sound-juicer "Please sponsor sound-juicer 2.24.0 (main) into Intrepid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/273321
<ember> bug #273292
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273292 in yelp "Please sponsor yelp 2.24.0 (main) into Intrepid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/273292
<ember> mvo: and http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ember/metacity/ubuntu/revision/8
<seb128> pochu: still around?
<pochu> seb128: yup
<seb128> pochu: you attached the wrong diff.gz to the vinagre bug
<pochu> oh, let me have a look
<pochu> seb128: what's wrong with it?
<seb128> pochu: it's not for vinagre?
<pochu> ah
<pochu> lol
<seb128> pochu: do you see the error now? ;-)
<pochu> :-)
<pochu> fixed
<seb128> thanks
<Ampelbein> seb128: any updates left? where can i find a list if there is any
<seb128> Ampelbein:
<seb128> http://download.gnome.org/sources/xchat-gnome/0.24/xchat-gnome-0.24.0.tar.gz
<seb128> http://download.gnome.org/sources/epiphany/2.24/epiphany-2.24.0.tar.gz
<seb128> http://download.gnome.org/sources/epiphany-extensions/2.24/epiphany-extensions-2.24.0.tar.gz
<seb128> http://download.gnome.org/sources/cheese/2.24/cheese-2.24.0.tar.gz
<seb128> http://download.gnome.org/sources/gthumb/2.10/gthumb-2.10.10.tar.gz
<crevette> pick one !!
<seb128> http://download.gnome.org/sources/gnome-doc-utils/0.14/gnome-doc-utils-0.14.0.tar.gz
<Ampelbein> i know that there is much left to do, just did not want to do double work because someone is already on it.
<ember> seb128: mind i do gnome-menus and libwnck ?
<Ampelbein> will work on xchat-gnome now
<seb128> ember: you can do those
<seb128> Ampelbein: ok good
<mvo> thanks ember
 * ember hugs mvo
 * mvo hugs ember back
<mvo> ember_: let me know if you need more sponsoring tomorrow, I'm off to bed for now
<ember_> okidoki, thanks again mvo
<mvo> cheers ember - thank you for the updates :) yelp, s-j, metacity and gtk2-engine should be there now
<Ampelbein> seb128: should i integrate the apturl-patch from bug 217611 into xchat-gnome?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 217611 in xchat "[patch] apturl support" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217611
<Ampelbein> now doing epiphany-browser
<ember_> gnome-menus and libwnck is done, working on eog
<ember_> seb128: gnome-menus libwnck and eog are done
<seb128> right, I noticed but it's late and the next tarballs and sponsoring will wait tomorrow, there is too much to do everything today anyway
<seb128> I also notice Ampelbein's updates ;-)
<seb128> anyway enough work for now
#ubuntu-desktop 2008-09-23
<didrocks> I am working on gthumb now
<pitti> pochu: so you figured out the usb mount problem?
<seb128> hello there
<seb128> mvo: can you do http://download.gnome.org/sources/vte/0.17/vte-0.17.4.tar.gz?
<mvo> seb128: sure
<seb128> mvo: danke
<mvo> seb128: vte is building, will take a while, it build itself how many times? 4? 17?
<seb128> mvo: you like the multiple python builds too apparently ;-)
<mvo> I love them
 * mvo makes more tea
 * seb128 restarts session to try the gnome-session update
<mvo> Ampelbein: did you had a chance to play with the compiz 0.7.8 packages in the ppa ?
<didrocks> o/
<didrocks> seb128: I can do some tasks for updating packages this evening if needed :)
<seb128> hey didrocks
<didrocks> hi seb128
<seb128> didrocks: want to give a try to http://download.gnome.org/sources/gnome-system-tools/2.22/gnome-system-tools-2.22.1.tar.gz ?
<didrocks> seb128: with pleasure
<seb128> it's your then ;-)
<seb128> lool: hey, I know you are busy but do you think you would have time to do some of the stable GNOME updates in debian?
<seb128> (I really need to reinstall my debian)
<lool> seb128: Does it need to be today?
<seb128> lool: I would like to have pango 1.22 today but it doesn't "need to" no ;-) (the other ones no hurry)
<lool> I'll do pango
<seb128> thanks
 * seb128 hugs lool
<lool> The tarball list is impressive
<lool> It's the third time in two days I open the ftp-release-list box and think "whoa"
<seb128> yeah, vuntz made some efforts to roll tarball for everything
<seb128> lool: hum, don't bother about pango, they bumped the cairo requirement to the current unstable one and neither debian or ubuntu has it yet
<lool> I hope we get libcairo2-dev >= 1.7.67
<lool> *6
<seb128> I'll ping slomo about it when he's online
<lool> I was having the same idea
<lool> I mailed dajobe to get 1.7.4 when slomo was on holidays, but I'm reluctant to ping him again
<lool> Anyway, no new symbol so it should really be trivial
<seb128> right
<seb128> brb trying updates
<lool> seb128: I've committed pango; it should be just that; I'll build / test / upload when we get cairo
<seb128> lool: ok thanks
<pochu> pitti: yeah, it seems to be due to not having a consolekit session, which is due to consolekit crashing every now and then
<pochu> good morning btw :)
<seb128> hey pochu
<seb128> pochu: want to do some easy updates for debian that we can sync later? ;-)
<pochu> seb128: which ones?
<seb128> pochu: gnome-common, libgnomeprint, libgnomeprintui, librsvg, xdg-user-dirs-gtk
<seb128> pochu: the lib* are stable updates in the same serie debian has, xdg-user-dirs-gtk is a translations update version and gnome-common had only one change this cycle which is a bug fix
<pitti> pochu: good morning :)
<seb128> pitti: any reason we should not update to the current upstream consolekit version btw? it would make easier to forward them all those crasher bugs, it's likely they will reply "try using a recent version" if we do send the current launchpad buglist
<pochu> seb128: I'm not very comfortable asking for sponsorship without testing... and I don't have my printer configured in Debian
<pochu> wait
<pochu> libgnomeprint is about print dialogs, isn't it? :)
<seb128> pochu: those have no code change, they are translation updates
<seb128> pochu: and right, for applications still using that and not gtkprint
<seb128> pochu: try printing to a file that's enough
<pochu> good morning slomo :)
<seb128> hey slomo
<seb128> slomo: can you do the cairo update to 1.7.6 in debian? ;-)
<pochu> seb128: I can look at those later, have to go to the uni now
<seb128> pochu: ok, see you later
<slomo> seb128: i'll look at it late
<seb128> slomo: thanks
<seb128> it's required for the pango update
<slomo> ok :)
<pitti> seb128: not that I can see (barring FF, etc.); just so far we didn't have an explicit reason to do the upgrade
<seb128> pitti: ok
<seb128> pitti: btw if you want to do some desktop sponsoring feel free, there is still some listed on dholbach's sponsoring lists ;-)
<pitti> seb128: sure :)
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<pitti> seb128: I'll do that and look into the new consolekit; conf plage struck me, so that's some good light work which doesn't need too much brain :)
<seb128> oh, you should take some rest rather then
<james_w> seb128: I was thinking the same thing about consolekit
<james_w> seb128, pitti: I don't think anything in the new upstream will fix any of these crashers (we've got the important fixes back-ported), but being able to forward them would be good.
<seb128> pitti: I know the mandriva packager was asking about some hal patch when he upgraded to the new consolekit, the upstream list should have mails about that
<Ampelbein> mvo: as i already said yesterday, your compiz-version segfaults as soon as i start it.
<Ampelbein> mvo: http://pastebin.com/d44336fef
<mvo> Ampelbein: oh, I must have missed that
<Ampelbein> do you want me to provide s stacktrace?
<pitti> seb128: doing transmission
<seb128> pitti: thanks
<mvo> (sponsoring) i take libwnck and vino and gnome-menus  if noone is faster
<seb128> mvo: thanks
<pitti> seb128, mvo: grabbing libgnomeprintui (transmission done)
<seb128> pitti: thanks
<seb128> I'm sponsoring ted's updates
<mvo> is there more pending that is not in the queue yet?
<pitti> seb128, mvo: doing g-v-m and bluez-gnome
<seb128> mvo: I don't think so
<seb128> mvo, pitti: thanks for your help on the sponsoring
<pitti> seb128: you're welcome; just keeping status here for coordination
<mvo> I do the libgphoto iphone update
<mvo> seb128: np
<Ampelbein> seb128: i have trouble doing the epiphany-browser update, bug 273342 , the resulting package won't compile: http://pastebin.com/d3e68ffab
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273342 in epiphany-browser "Please update to 2.24.0" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/273342
<seb128> Ampelbein: I guess that's an issue in the autoreconf patch
<slomo> seb128: anything else than cairo? :)
<Ampelbein> i did the following: export QUILT_PATCHES=debian/patches, quilt push -a 99_autoreconf.patch, executed the 4 commands in the patch comment, quilt refresh, quilt pop -a
<seb128> slomo: what I listed to pochu before
<Ampelbein> quilt push -f 99_autoreconf.patch i meant
<seb128> slomo: gnome-common librsvg libgnomeprint libgnomeprintui xdg-user-dirs-gtk
<slomo> ah ok
<seb128> Ampelbein: I'll have a look in a bit, not sure what is the issue without looking into the details
<Ampelbein> ok
<seb128> slomo: those are stable updates and should be fine for debian unstable
<Ampelbein> i uploaded dsc and diff.gz to the bug
<seb128> slomo: I think pochu started on libgnomeprint*
<seb128> Ampelbein: http://download.gnome.org/sources/alacarte/0.11/alacarte-0.11.6.tar.gz is for you since you added a patch which doesn't apply to the new version ;-)
<slomo> seb128: did you or someone else start packaging of gobject-introspection?
<Ampelbein> ok
<seb128> slomo: I didn't and I didn't read about somebody else doing it either
<slomo> ok
<seb128> didrocks: want an another update to do? ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: if possible :)
<didrocks> seb128: I finally found the time to prepare a well-configured pbuilder (damned proxy) at my company
<seb128> didrocks: http://download.gnome.org/sources/gconf-editor/2.24/gconf-editor-2.24.0.tar.gz
<didrocks> seb128: will work on both of them asap :)
<seb128> mvo: http://download.gnome.org/sources/gnome-control-center/2.24/gnome-control-center-2.24.0.tar.gz is yours ;-)
<pitti> seb128, mvo: looking at the 4 sync sponsoring bugs now
<seb128> looking at the xchat-gnome sponsoring
<seb128> hey Scott
<Keybuk> hey
<seb128> slomo: oh, did you already upload the cairo update?
<slomo> nope, not yet
<seb128> slomo: maybe you could look at using clean-la, http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=491292
<ubottu> Debian bug 491292 in libcairo2-dev "libcairo2-dev: libcairo.la shouldn't export dependency_libs" [Important,Open]
<slomo> seb128: it doesn't build here
<seb128> oh?
<slomo> something with the xcb backend
<Ampelbein> seb128: xchat-gnome, bug 273328 done
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273328 in xchat-gnome "Please update to 0.24.0" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/273328
<seb128> Ampelbein: I just uploaded ;-)
<Ampelbein> seb128: alacarte, bug 273513 don
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273513 in alacarte "Please update to 0.11.6" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/273513
<seb128> looking
<seb128> Ampelbein: how did you update the .glade?
<Ampelbein> the glade was moved to data/ subdir
<seb128> ah, I though that was conflicting
<seb128> usually .glade changes are no fun to update
<seb128> Ampelbein: want other updates to do? ;-)
<Ampelbein> sure.
<seb128> Ampelbein:
<seb128> http://download.gnome.org/sources/gnome-media/2.24/gnome-media-2.24.0.tar.gz
<Ampelbein> ok
<seb128> Ampelbein: alacarte uploaded, could you subscribe the sponsor team to your bugs though, that makes easier to track what needs to be sponsored and to split work between uploaders
<Ampelbein> oh, forgot that.
<seb128> re
<seb128> Ampelbein: looking at your gnome-media update
<seb128> Ampelbein: still around?
<seb128> Ampelbein: the epiphany-browser, use the hardy libtool to do the autoreconf patch
<seb128> the configure is not libtool 2 friendly and breaks, I don't know how to fix it and doesn't want to spend time investigating that, I dpkg -i libtool 1.5 for such updates
<seb128> I blame Keybuk for updating the libtool version in ubuntu too early ;-)
<Keybuk> "too early" ? :)
<Keybuk> Keybuk's 3rd rule of computing: if you don't break it, nobody will fix it
<seb128> Keybuk: right, but I don't think fixing buggy upstream configure is the best use of our limited manpower
<seb128> for one I don't know enough about libtool to fix those without spending efforts on the issue and I have other priorities so I keep downgrade libtool to the hardy version
<ember> seb128: i can take gnome-backgrounds and gconf-editor if nobody is working on it
<seb128> gconf-editor is already assigned, you can do the other update
<ember> okidoki
<Keybuk> what does epiphany do that's strange?
<Keybuk> do you have a build log?
<seb128> Keybuk: they use that
<seb128> 	if /bin/sh ../libtool --mode=compile ${CC} $PYTHON_CFLAGS -c testpython.c >/dev/null 2>&1 && \
<seb128> 		/bin/sh ../libtool --mode=link ${CC} -o testpython.la -rpath `pwd` -module -avoid-version $PYTHON_LIB_LOC testpython.lo $PYTHON_LIBS $PYTHON_EXTRA_LIBS >/dev/null 2>&1 && \
<seb128> 		grep 'dlname.*testpython' testpython.la >/dev/null 2>&1; then
<seb128> 		result=yes
<seb128> Keybuk: in their configure.ac
<Keybuk> ah, they call libtool in configure.ac ?
<seb128> Keybuk: yes
<Keybuk> AC_TRY_COMPILE I gues
<seb128> Keybuk: is that something which will work on libtool1 too?
<Keybuk> yes
<Keybuk> it's the autoconf way of doing test compiles
<Ampelbein> seb128: sorry, was away shortly
<seb128> that's alright
<seb128> Ampelbein: so either you downgrade libtool and do the autoreconf patch using the hardy version or you try to fix the configure.ac
<Keybuk> it occurs to me that that libtool snippet will also utterly break on cross-compiles
<Keybuk> since it will use the wrong libtool and wrong compiler ;)
<seb128> Keybuk: I don't doubt that, it's just not obvious to me how to change it to a correct AC_TRY_COMPILE use and I've no special interest in trying to figure that either
<Ampelbein> i will try the downgraded version
<seb128> I still have around 30 tarballs on my update list and I want to get those updated today ;-)
<Keybuk> seb128: it looks like it just tries to see whether testpython.c compiles and links?
<seb128> Keybuk: http://svn.gnome.org/viewvc/epiphany/trunk/configure.ac?revision=8420&view=markup
<Keybuk> seb128: if there's a bug, assign it to me :)
<Keybuk> which reminds me, was there ever a bug for the cairo patch?
<Keybuk> or was it freetype?
<seb128> Keybuk: bug #273554 is yours
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273554 in epiphany-browser "doesn't build using libtool2 due to incorrect libtool use in configure" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/273554
<seb128> Keybuk: it has been fixed by updating the default fontconfig configuration, upstream didn't activate the lcdfilter code by default in cairo to maintain look compatibility on upgrade
<Keybuk> thanks!  I've got my assigned bugs list sane, so it's actually *useful* for me as a TODO list once again
<Keybuk> seb128: aha! that's good then
<seb128> thanks to you ;-)
<Keybuk> I'd noted the fonts changed, and wondered if someone else fixed it while I've been in Portland
<Keybuk> was fixed on Thursday or so?
<seb128> Keybuk: yes, Thu, 18 Sep 2008 16:50:12 -0000 (18:50 CEST)
<seb128>  fontconfig (2.6.0-1ubuntu4) intrepid; urgency=low
<Keybuk> ok, great
<Keybuk> sorry I couldn't help quicker :-/
<seb128> that's alright, there was no hurry
<mvo> seb128: it looks like we need to update the codec scanning code in g-a-i or in the extrator (I'm not sure yet which way is the best). at least ugly does no longer have the plugins-info .supported file that we use for the codec installer
<mvo> (just fyi, nnot as a action item)
<seb128> mvo: right, I mentionned that some days ago, we are in the middle of the debian changes and somebody needs to look at that before intrepid and figure what we want to do
<seb128> mvo: either we roll back to the previous system or go for the new one
<mvo> yes, that is the reply to that
<seb128> ah ok, thanks for looking into it
<seb128> any opinion on rollback or going forward?
<seb128> I think the easier for intrepid is probably to just make the plugins build the informations files again
<Ampelbein> seb128: now i used the 1.5 libtool but there seems to be a problem with the ppa-buildmachines: http://pastebin.com/db957b0b
<mvo> I'm not decided yet, I was thinking about just adding a bit of extra code to the thing that builds the codec information file for g-a-i and make it understand the new system
<seb128> mvo: would work for me too
<mvo> but I'm not really sure yet (it looks reasonable easy)
<seb128> Ampelbein: do you have the librarian url for this one?
<mvo> for intrepid+1 we need update fully anyway I think
<seb128> Ampelbein: when did you get the issue?
<Ampelbein> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/17879670/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-i386.epiphany-browser_2.24.0-0ubuntu3_CHROOTWAIT.txt.gz
<Ampelbein> i used -0ubuntu3 as version because launchpad otherwise rejects my upload.
<seb128> Ampelbein: right you can't use already published versions
<Ampelbein> the build doesn't even seem to start
<Keybuk> seb128: I have a really quick hack fix for the epiphany bug :p
<seb128> Ampelbein: right, it's a buildd issue, will ping the soyuz guys about that now
<Keybuk> seb128: put LT_OUTPUT before the call to libtool
<Keybuk> if you want to be compatible
<Keybuk> m4_ifdef([LT_OUTPUT], [LT_OUTPUT])
<seb128> Keybuk: let me try that
<Keybuk> it's not even a hack really, it's *documented* as being for exactly this situation
<seb128> Keybuk: indeed that fixes it, thank you
<seb128> Ampelbein: can you retry the build?
<seb128> Ampelbein: on the launchpad build page you should have a retry button
<Ampelbein> seb128: now retrying the build.
<seb128> mvo: can you look at bug #273414?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273414 in gnome-control-center "gnome proxy settings system wide button has misleading function" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/273414
<Ampelbein> seb128: epiphany-browser now built correctly, i uploaded to bug 273342
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273342 in epiphany-browser "Please update to 2.24.0" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/273342
<seb128> Ampelbein: good thanks
<seb128> Ampelbein: why the debhelper requirement change?
<mvo> seb128: I think I fixed that this morning
<Keybuk> seb128: LT_OUTPUT will fix any occurence of libtool being used in configure.ac
<Keybuk> though if it's using it to get config output, just replace it with the variable itself
<seb128> mvo: I read your upload change but I was not sure, feel free to close it then ;-) btw did you see my ping about the new g-c-c tarball? ;-)
<seb128> Keybuk: but that's the right fix or should libtool not be called in the configure.ac?
<Keybuk> seb128: in this case, what they're doing is ... well
<mvo> seb128: no, I haven't, I will check it out once I finished the codec change stuff
<Keybuk> there may be a better fix, but it may not have exactly the effect they're testing for
<seb128> mvo: ok thanks
<Keybuk> it's hard to tell from the context whether they're testing a compile, or testing that the compile acetually works in a particular way with libtool
<Keybuk> they use specific libtool options in the test, after all
<Keybuk> that may be accidental, but I wouldn't want to replace it with something else, in case I take out the very thing they're testing
<Keybuk> so LT_OUTPUT seems a better solution for that
<Keybuk> something just compiling and linking something as usual should use AC_TRY_COMPILE/AC_TRY_LINK etc.
<seb128> ok, makes sense
<seb128> thanks
<ember> seb128: backgrounds done, is there any free update to do?
<seb128> http://download.gnome.org/sources/gthumb/2.10/gthumb-2.10.10.tar.gz
<ember> okidoki i will take a look at gthumb
<seb128> ok
<didrocks> seb128: gnome-system-tools ready (bugs #273579)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273579 in gnome-system-tools "Please sponsor gnome-system-tools 0.22.1 into intrepid" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/273579
<seb128> didrocks: thanks
<mvo> slomo: I'm just comparing the output of the old gst-inspect and the new packages/output. is the removal of the dynamic_range for the deocer-audio/x-lpcm ok and expected (plugins-ugly)?
<davmor2> guys there's a weird ass memory leak in Ubuntu that only occurs when both pidgin and FF3 are open.  Individually there is no effect.
<seb128> that would be weird
<seb128> tedg: hey
<seb128> Ampelbein: epiphany-browser uploaded, want to do an another update? ;-)
<davmor2> seb128: I Noticed it in hardy but I've just been checking it on intrepid same thing
<seb128> davmor2: what do you call memory leak?
<tedg> seb128: Yes.
<seb128> tedg: I've sponsored your fusa update
<davmor2> seb128: In 20 minutes it's gone from 365meg used to 373.3 and climbing.  On hardy over 2 hours it's gone from 383 to 788.2mb used
<seb128> davmor2: what process?
<tedg> seb128: Great!
<seb128> tedg: gnome-power-manager 03-system-policy.patch has a gpm-main.c.orig copy which should not be there
<davmor2> seb128: sorry? how do you mean process?
<seb128> davmor2: is that firefox which is eating those 788megas?
<tedg> seb128: Ah, oops.  I'll fix it.
<seb128> tedg: thanks
<seb128> tedg: and about the gnome-power-manager number of changes, those have been commited before the freeze start so nothing to say ;-)
<seb128> tedg: they didn't roll a .92 tarball apparently or those change will have been in this one
<davmor2> seb128: no the 2 combined ff3 or pidgin on it's own makes it flux between 383 and 390-ish but doesn't move up from that however the minute you open both it starts to climb
<tedg> seb128: Ah, okay.  I thought "released" not committed.
<seb128> davmor2: what start to climb? what number are you looking at?
<seb128> davmor2: I think many of the ubuntu user use pidgin and firefox so it's likely something you are using, do you have so plugin doing integration between those in some way which is not in the standard installation?
<davmor2> seb128: either top or system monitor total memory used niether FF3 or Pidgin show up in the top ten on top at any point.
<seb128> davmor2: use top, sort by memory usage and look what is using it then?
<seb128> davmor2: and there is a chance you don't understand linux memory usage, having almost all the available memory used is not a bad thing, when you start swaping that's not good though
<davmor2> seb128: that kicks in about hours 6-8 of usage and my system grinds to a halt
<seb128> ok, so back to my previous question
<seb128> what do you use which is not in the standard installation
<davmor2> I'll run top on the virgin test system and see which shows up
<seb128> any plugin which does integration between those software?
<seb128> and try to top and see what processus use the ressources
<davmor2> seb128: I'm on 64bit I have a default pidgin and FF3 with flash I don't have any other plugins enabled
<seb128> weird that nobody else has the issue then
<seb128> I doubt you are the only user running firefox and pidgin ;-)
<seb128> any try to see what processus use the ressources and to valgrind it
<davmor2> seb128: I'm sure I confirmed on a bug but can't find it at all now so opened a new one.  I tried valgrind but it cripples pidgin and isn't too kind to FF3 either but if top fails on intrepid system I'll valgrind that
<seb128> ok
<seb128> brb
<didrocks> seb128: gconf-edito also finished (bug #273598)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273598 in gconf-editor "Please sponsor gconf-editor 2.24.0 to intrepid" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/273598
<seb128> didrocks: thanks
<didrocks> seb128: if you want, I can do some more this evening :)
<didrocks> (I am away for a couple of hours)
<didrocks> just hl me, I will backlog
<seb128> didrocks: ok, ping me when you want to do an update and I'll look if there is still something on the list ;-)
<seb128> see you later
<huats> seb128: don't give to much stuffs to didrocks
<didrocks> seb128: no pb! See you latter :)
<huats> he has lots to do already with ubuntu-fr :)
<didrocks> huats: :p
<huats> ;)
<huats> lut btw seb128
<huats> :)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> 'lu huats
<seb128> huats: how are the anjuta updates going? ;-)
<didrocks> huats gives me his work for ubuntu-fr, what a shame :)
<huats> lol
 * huats start to wonder that tomorrow at paris capitale du libre, the ubuntu-fr stand will be on gnome update mode :)
<huats> (didrocks and I will be keeping the stand :))
<seb128> huats: tomorrow intrepid should be on the "GNOME 2.24 is available" mode ;-)
<huats> :)
<huats> it will be
<huats> :)
<huats> seb128: tomorrow you'll have anjuta btw :)
<seb128> good ;-)
<huats> (I have been able to work on it in the train... but not finished yet, because no internet connection...)
<davmor2> seb128: Right I've been watching top on this updated intrepid virgin test system. I have irc open on pidgin (1 channel #ubtuntu-testing and 1 chat with myself) and FF3 on a wiki page memory used has risen by 2 meg and FF3 and pidgin have both leaped to 2 place behind Xorg which stays at the top.  Memory used continues to rise
<seb128> davmor2: how much are using firefox and pidgin and how are their usage moving?
<seb128> huats: you need to update gdl and gnome-build too right?
<huats> seb128: sure
<huats> seb128: gdl is done
<huats> and gnome-build too
<huats> I just need to check a few stuffs
<seb128> ok
<huats> but they are done
<seb128> you can open sponsoring requests if you want
<seb128> I will look at the updates
<huats> let me check the few details I want
<huats> and I open the requests :)
<huats> (if it is ok for you of course)
<davmor2> seb128: Pass neither shows up for more than a split second I got it on full screen and it neither show up in the list.  Is there a way to run top so it only display FF and/or Pidgin?
<seb128> huats: sure, no hurry
<seb128> davmor2: use gnome-system-monitor and sort by memory usage?
<seb128> huats: just let me know when you open the bugs if you want me to have a look at those ;-)
<davmor2> seb128: FF 36.7 and top pidgin 12.3 4th
<huats> seb128: of course :)
<seb128> davmor2: and how those move when the usage change?
<huats> seb128: asyou might have understand I'd rather try by myself... so that I learn more :)
<huats> but your look at the packages will be more than welcomed :)
<seb128> huats: oh, I was not suggesting doing the updates myself, I just want to look at your work since you say they are ready but you need to verify some details
<huats> seb128: I know :)
<davmor2> seb128: moved to a different page on firefox leaped to 38.5 and settled back to 36.6, Pidgin's doesn't change
<seb128> well, try to figure which processus usage change in this list
<seb128> take a screenshot now and look the different in an hour
<davmor2> seb128: will do thanks for the help
<seb128> you're welcome
<seb128> gicmo: hey hey
<gicmo> seb128: hey
<gicmo> seb128: the party was good, I was drunk at the end
<gicmo> seb128: but today she is sick (not so great)
<seb128> see, partying is not always easy ;-)
<gicmo> so true
<seb128> gicmo: have you seen alex understood the trash crashing issue
<gicmo> seb128: ah, nope
<seb128> gicmo: read the current comment on http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=547568
<ubottu> Gnome bug 547568 in trash backend "gvfsd-trash crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_dispatch()" [Critical,Unconfirmed]
<gicmo> AHA
<gicmo> oh, I didnt know we were linking that thing statically
<gicmo> I guess it helps that he actually wrote that code ;-)
<seb128> yes ;-)
<gicmo> but mclasen and I were partly right as well
<gicmo> TOLD YOU!
<gicmo> I know it was that mainloop integration
<seb128> ;-)
<gicmo> Ah!
<gicmo> I told you it was that piece
<seb128> right
<gicmo> I just missed that statically linking piece
<gicmo> ahhh
<gicmo> good to see that he figured it out
<seb128> <gicmo>	hmm might it be that its _g_dbus_connection_integrate_with_main () being called from the thread oder something
<seb128> that was the other day
<seb128> you were close ;-)
<gicmo> yeah
<gicmo> damnit
<seb128> gicmo: anyway good to have alex back and having time to look at those issues
<tedg> seb128: GPM patch is now fixed.  Sorry about that.
<seb128> tedg: that's alright, where is the diff.gz? did you use a new revision to workaround ppa not allowing to upload the same version again?
<gicmo> seb128: totally!
<tedg> seb128: Yes.  I did use a new version.  I wish you could "really delete" in a PPA :(
<Ampelbein> seb128: back again, ready to do another update
<seb128> Ampelbein: btw did you reply to the "why did you update the debhelper requirement"?
<Ampelbein> seb128: dh_icons required a update of the debhelper, this was a lintian warning i think.
<seb128> Ampelbein: ok, I was just wondering since you didn't mention why in the changelog
<Ampelbein> ok, i will add a description next time on why i changed it.
<seb128> Ampelbein: I've uploaded it now so that's for next one ;-)
<seb128> Ampelbein: http://download.gnome.org/sources/epiphany-extensions/2.24/epiphany-extensions-2.24.0.tar.gz if you didn't do it yet, it's required to match the epiphany-browser abi version
<Ampelbein> will work on it now
<ember> seb128: tomboy and gthumb done
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> ember: ok
<seb128> ember: you can http://download.gnome.org/sources/gnome-devel-docs/2.24/gnome-devel-docs-2.24.0.tar.gz
<seb128> if you want to do this one
<ember> okidoki, i will do devel-docs and gnome-doc-utils
<seb128> ember: wait for gnome-doc-utils, that might be something to do in debian and sync, I'll ping slomo about it
<ember> if he doesn't add the translations template in rules we have to merge it
<seb128> right, but that's a small change and might be fine for debian too
<ember> devel-docs done
<Ampelbein> seb128: bug 273621 done.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273621 in epiphany-extensions "Please sponsor version 2.24.0 into intrepid" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/273621
<Ampelbein> have to leave again, be back in 2 hours
<ember> seb128: about tpython-evolutio, python-gnome2-devel should replace it or conflict?
<ember> *python-evolution
<seb128> Ampelbein: ok
<ember> its python-gnome2-desktop and not devel
<seb128> ember: when did they add it there?
<ember> i'm looking at bug #261776
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261776 in hamster-applet "hamster-applet crashed with TypeError in get_pos()" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261776
<ember> and bug #273503
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273503 in conduit "Replace dependency on python-evolution with python-gnome2-desktop?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/273503
<salty-horse> mpt, ping
<salty-horse> didrocks, here?
<salty-horse> pitti, here?
<pitti> hi salty-horse
<salty-horse> hi pitti. do you have a bit of time to help me debug this annoying bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/272474
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 272474 in jockey "jockey silently fails to enable nvidia driver" [Undecided,New]
<pitti> salty-horse: yes, can do, but not right now; are you ok with half an hour or so?
<salty-horse> sure
<salty-horse> I'm using the failsafe one for now :) (just deleted xorg.conf and it magically worked)
<salty-horse> thanks
<pitti> salty-horse: I asked for more info in the bug report
<salty-horse> just a sec
<lapo> hi
<didrocks> salty-horse: yes?
<salty-horse> hi didrocks. do you have any trouble launching the help menus in sgt-puzzles? I Do. I noticed your recent response to this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sgt-puzzles/+bug/154307 -- how recent is it? :)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 154307 in sgt-puzzles "Help fails to launch successfully" [Undecided,Fix released]
<didrocks> salty-horse: I had no issue on intrepid (I created all descriptions for desktop files in launching the help for each game)
<salty-horse> didrocks, choosing "help" launches the gnome help app and gives me the error: "Could Not Read File - The file ‘/usr/share/sgt-puzzles/help/galaxies.html’ could not be read.  This file might be missing, or you might not have permissions to read it." -- the file is accessible to my user with proper read permissions. did you test this on the latest version you released?
<didrocks> salty-horse: on galaxies game?
<salty-horse> didrocks, I get the error on all of them. this is an example
<didrocks> ok, one second, I launch my VM
<slomo> mvo: yes
<didrocks> salty-horse: yes, I confirm your issue now
<salty-horse> didrocks, should I file a new bug?
<didrocks> seb128: back on the field :)
<didrocks> salty-horse: reopen it
<seb128> didrocks: the gconf-editor update, lintian complains about your email not being valid, could you fix it?
<didrocks> seb128: hum, possible I was on my company computer. I didn't check
<didrocks> will do it now
<salty-horse> ok
<salty-horse> pitti, replied with the results
<salty-horse> pitti, can you update jockey's README with info on jockey-backend's -l flag? it has jockey-backend --debug -- what's the difference?
<salty-horse> pitti, I'm not using the latest version released yesterday.... will re-test
<didrocks> seb128: done on bug #273598 for gconf-editor. I think I will have to look at my DEBEMAIL profile on my company computer
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273598 in gconf-editor "Please sponsor gconf-editor 2.24.0 to intrepid" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/273598
<seb128> didrocks: ok
<didrocks> seb128: I take a look at gnome-system-tools for this
<pitti> salty-horse: oh, silly me; of course you need --debug -l /tmp/jockey-debug.log
<davmor2> seb128: Both ff and pidgin have risen slightly 7meg in total but overall memory used is up 20meg and is still increasing on the intrepid machine hardy machine switched itself off not seen that before :(
<seb128> do you use a custom theme?
<didrocks> seb128: bug #273579 ready
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273579 in gnome-system-tools "Please sponsor gnome-system-tools 0.22.1 into intrepid" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/273579
<seb128> didrocks: ok
<didrocks> ready for other pending stuff if needed :)
<davmor2> seb128: no I keep the test machine as close to virgin Ubuntu as possible
<seb128> doesn't really makes sense to me, trying using valgrind
<davmor2> I use valgrind tomorrow on the intrepid machine rather than the one I use
<davmor2> seb128: It is just a case of running the stuff from this page isn't it? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valgrind
<seb128> right
<davmor2> seb128: No Probs I'll run it first thing tomorrow then :)
<seb128> let we know if you figure anything useful
<davmor2> seb128: I might be posting my log files to my server so any one who can read it can :)
<seb128> ok
<seb128> mpt: all your gnome-session alignement and inconsistency issues are icons ones, could you see if there is some icons which could be used in those dialogs?
<mpt> seb128, sure, how would I find out?
<mpt> Ah, andreasn would know
<andreasn> hm?
<mpt> andreasn, we have logout and shutdown dialogs missing icons
<mpt> or with wrongly-sized icons
<andreasn> it looks ok upstream, so I think it's the lack of coverage in human-icon-theme that is to blame
<seb128> and suspend too
<mpt> ok
<seb128> andreasn: right, that's what I was saying
<seb128> the dialogs are just fine when using clearlooks
<andreasn> vuntz posted a suspend icon in the bug report, there is also one in power-manager
<mpt> and JFTR, I think these bugs are more important than "Low"
<seb128> mpt: right, that's why I'm pinging you or whoever here has contacts to get icons drawed and picked for those
<seb128> I'm fine looking a code bugs but I'm not an artist
<andreasn> the icons used in the previous dialog wasn't that good either, since they all looked like this ( | )
<mpt> ok, I'll move them to h-i-t
<seb128> mpt: thanks
<mpt> yeah, the previous dialog was no fun for the colorblind
<seb128> mpt: I can raise the topic during the next desktop team meeting if you want
<andreasn> if I've been told correctly, Iconfactory never provided any sources of any kind for their icons, so any bigger sizes will have to be drawn from skratch
<andreasn> what kind of deal is that btw? :/
<mpt> Binary-only icons? meh
<mpt> Graphical binary blobs! :-P
<andreasn> kind of
<mpt> But I bet if they had provided source they would have been Illustrator or something similarly not-very-useful
<andreasn> I would guess so as well
<mpt> That leaves bug 269478, which seems like it might be a Metacity bug, but I don't remember Metacity every doing that before
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269478 in gnome-session "Choosing "Log Out"/"Shut Down" a second time hides the window" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269478
<mpt> ever, rather
<seb128> mpt: compiz does the same
<didrocks> seb128: hum, swfdec-gnome requires swfdec library >=0.8 and we only have 0.7 for intrepid
<andreasn> hm, I wonder if this missing reload icon affects every other app that have a reload icon bigger than 24x24 as well
<seb128> didrocks: an another update for you to do then ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: yes, for sure :)
<seb128> andreasn: is there any application doing that?
<didrocks> but may i ask a FFe first?
<seb128> didrocks: no need for that, I can grant desktop exception and I do grant one for this update
<didrocks> seb128: ok :)
<seb128> didrocks: swfdec-gnome is a GNOME tarball and has an exception so depends can be excepted too there ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: ok, didn't know there was some kind of "heritage" for dependencies :)
<ember> seb128: mind if i take a look at gnome-main-menu 0.9.11 ?
<seb128> didrocks: there is none but in this case I think the upgrade is a good idea so I grant the exception
<didrocks> seb128: understood :-)
<seb128> ember: looks like a good idea, it'll require a freeze exception though since that's not a GNOME package and in universe
<seb128> didrocks: good update then ;-)
<seb128> I'm away for dinner now, bbl
<ember> i will have a look
<andreasn> seb128: you never know with applications, they do all kind crazy things, so my answer would be "yes, probably" :)
<andreasn> mpt: I noticed you're going to the UI hackfest thing in Boston. Do you know where to stay and stuff?
<mpt> andreasn, yes, I have a hotel booked
<salty-horse> mpt, have you seen my comments about the shutdown menu the other day?
<mpt> salty-horse, no
<salty-horse> mpt: "I'm using intrepid and noticed the new separate shutdown/logout menus. they have the buttons in a vertical list, and the buttons is very wide. each button also has a different height, and the differences in icon sizes for "restart" and "shutdown" make for an unpleasant and unpolished look."
<andreasn> mpt: in the sense "I'm going there too, and don't know where to stay"... it's not that I'm concerned that you don't have anywhere to stay, if I made that impression
<andreasn> :)
<mpt> andreasn, ah. :-) Well I'm sorry I don't know any more than you do about that.
<andreasn> I just thought it would be a good idea to know where other people are staying
<mpt> salty-horse, I guess the different height is a symptom of the different icon size.
<mpt> Which are the bugs I've reported.
<andreasn> the MIT hotel was pretty ok though
<salty-horse> mpt, can you link me please?
<mpt> salty-horse, bug 269500, bug 269502, bug 269504
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269500 in human-icon-theme ""Log Out" and "Switch User" are misaligned" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269500
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269502 in human-icon-theme ""Restart" is misaligned with other options in "Shut Down" dialog" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269502
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269504 in human-icon-theme ""Suspend" icon is black rectangle in "Shut Down" dialog" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269504
<salty-horse> thanks
<mpt> andreasn, you could turn the attendance list on live.gnome.org into a table with a column for "Where you're staying"
<andreasn> good idea
<ember> seb128: i have a question libslab0 libslab.so.0.1.0 on .10 and libslab.so.0.1.1 which got some symbols removed
<ember> in this case i dump bump shlibs but use the .shlibs file instead right?
<ember> s/dump/don't
<didrocks> seb128: the package is in debian new (http://ftp-master.debian.org/new/swfdec0.8_0.8.0-1.html). Do I have to make a sync request or repackage it with -0? FYI the source package's name is swfdec0.8 (there is one dedicated source package by version)
<didrocks> I will have my dinner now, awat for some times
<geser> seb128: does file-browser-applet fall into your responsibility to grant a FFe or is ~motu-release responsible for it? bug 271629
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271629 in file-browser-applet "Please sync  file-browser-applet (0.5.9-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/271629
<seb128> geser: I'm not sure what is my responsability to grant or not since that's something MOTU decided, but as I understand it I can grant desktop expections or that one is a switch to gio and worth having so I grant it ;-)
<seb128> s/or/and
<seb128> ember: what symbols have been removed? they should change the soname if they remove symbols
<seb128> didrocks: wait for debian NEW I would say
<ember> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/49786/
<seb128> ember: that seems to be a case for soname change but since they didn't and there is no rdepends don't bother and update the shlibs I would say
<ember> seb128: the debian/rules one, or add a .shlibs file?
<seb128> let me have a look to the source
<seb128> usually packages set the shlibs somewhere
<seb128> either by having a .shlibs or in the rules
<seb128> dunno what this one is doing
<ember> this one uses DEB_DH_MAKESHLIBS_ARGS_libslab0 += -V"libslab0 (>= 0.9.10)"
<seb128> ok so update that version
<ember> ok, thanks for the tip
<seb128> those are different way to do the same thing
<seb128> you're welcome
<didrocks> seb128: ok, the patch is ready. Will watch at debian NEW and ask for sync as soon as it is released
<seb128> didrocks: thanks
<geser> seb128: just to be sure: bug 273566 and bug 273629 don't need a special FFe granted as they fall into the general gnome FFe, right?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273566 in gnome-backgrounds "Please sponsor gnome-backgrounds 2.24.0 (universe) into Intrepid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/273566
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273629 in gnome-devel-docs "Please sponsor gnome-devel-docs 2.24.0 (universe) into Intrepid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/273629
<seb128> geser: correct
<ember> why gnome-main-menu isn't considered GNOME and needs FFe seb128 ?
<seb128> ember: because GNOME is the GNOME desktop set, which are tarball which respect the GNOME freeze, roll regular tarballs, etc and get an exception in ubuntu because they respect the GNOME freezes, which is not the case of this one
<ember> ah ok, and it isn't part of the gnome official modules
<ember> according to releng
<ember> gotcha, thanks
<mvo> Ampelbein: if have a bit of time, could you update compiz from the PPA and check if the segfault is now fixed?
<seb128> mvo: speaking about that I get a lot of compiz crashes after session restart on intrepid, is that a known issue?
<mvo> seb128: not to me, what kind of crashes? I wonder if the new version helps
<seb128> mvo: dunno
<seb128> "Cannot access memory at address 0xb8091658" is what I get after attach gdb to the coredump in the .crash
<mvo> hrm
<seb128> mvo: it crashes after almost every session restart
<mvo> there is a 0.7.8 in the ~compiz PPA (deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/compiz/ubuntu intrepid main) if you feel like testing :)
<mvo> I can try that, just logout/login?
<seb128> mvo: I get it several time a day after login
<seb128> but I restart a lot nowadays when testing the GNOME updates
<seb128> so maybe it's not every time but every few times
<mvo> seb128: and you get a crashfile then, I will watch out for that
<seb128> mvo: yes, and the update-manager icon, etc
<mvo> thanks
<seb128> mvo: is the new version something likely to go to intrepid?
<mvo> seb128: if I get positive feedback I want to file a freeze exception for it
<seb128> mvo: ok, I'll give it a try then
<mvo> we have a git version right now, the new version brings mostly improvements in the form of bugfixes
<seb128> mvo: you should just file an exception now, we are still not in beta freeze so better to land it now
<mvo> right, the final release of 0.7.8 was just today
<mvo> (of the -fusion stuff at least)
<mvo> so when I get positive feedback on the current PPA I will file it
<seb128> mvo: I'll give a try and tell you about it tomorrow
<mvo> thanks seb128
<seb128> you're welcome
<seb128> mvo: how is going the gnome-control-center update btw ? ;-)
<mvo> seb128: too many conflicts, that distro patching drives me nuts
<mvo> seb128: I probably do it first thing tomorrow morning, conflicts in the randr capplet and the keyboard capplet
<seb128> mvo: sorry about that
<mvo> the keyboard stuff is my patch afterall, so no need to be sorry :)
<mvo> I take the gconf-editor sponsoring i
<Ampelbein> mvo: just got back, will try compiz in a minute
<mvo> thanks
<seb128> mvo: ups, sorry, I sponsored this one before dinner, I though there changelog has a close on the bug
<seb128> mvo: I changed it to fix commited I think
<mvo> seb128: gconf-editor?  then I close it
<mvo> seems to be not in the archive then or something
<seb128> looking why
 * mvo goes for tomboy next
<seb128> " gconf-editor (2.24.0-0ubuntu1) hardy; urgency=low"
<mvo> heh :)
<seb128> gra, I always forget to look at the target
<seb128> didrocks: you screwed gconf-editor ;-)
<seb128> didrocks: it's an intrepid update and not an hardy one ;-)
 * mvo is impressed that tomboy has a 5mb source tarball
<seb128> mvo: that's gtk# for you I guess ;-)
 * seb128 runs
<mvo> heh :)
<Nafallo> hmm
 * Nafallo builds a new netspeed
<seb128> Nafallo: http://download.gnome.org/sources/gnome-nettool/2.22/gnome-nettool-2.22.1.tar.gz is yours too thanks ;-)
<seb128> Nafallo: people on this chan get assigned updates today and you just won this one ;-)
<Nafallo> for hardy? :-P
<seb128> no, intrepid
<Nafallo> I'm not building stuff I can't test :-)
<Nafallo> sorry
<seb128> that one build on hardy just fine
<seb128> ;-)
 * Nafallo ponders if he have access to the porter boxes
<Nafallo> don't think I have :-P
 * mvo hugs seb'crack-the-whip'128
<Nafallo> grab and upload to main, where I have no rights to upload? ;-)
<seb128> really it builds fine on hardy, it's still a 2.22.n which means they rolled it for translations updates
<Nafallo> seems crackful. I rather stay away :-P
<seb128> alright as you want
<Nafallo> sure, but I have no build environment set up :-)
<Nafallo> at all
<seb128> you mean you are running some non ubuntu os on your box? ;-)
<Nafallo> lol. no. that means it's used to give you build-machines back after we moved them across buildings :-P
<Nafallo> ♥ minicom
 * seb128 hands Nafallo a ppa
<Ampelbein> mvo: compiz works fine with the new version
<mvo> Ampelbein: excellent, thank a lot for the test!
<Nafallo> seb128: gah! I've been poking the PPAs all day :-P
<Nafallo> seb128: will hopefully start to come back tomorrow.
<seb128> Nafallo: and you do you know if they still work now? ;-)
<Nafallo> they dont
<seb128> you got to try some update ;-)
<seb128> bah ;-)
<Nafallo> I did gajim alpha during weekend. it's in my ppa for testing :-)
<Nafallo> it's AWESOME!
<seb128> who cares about gajim
<mvo> ember: thanks for the gthumb update! do you happen to know if the 06-add-keybinding patch got sent upstream?
<Nafallo> seb128: hopefully the maintainer, you troll :-)
<mvo> ga...? gaim, gamin, garmin,gajim, ... how many more?
<seb128> Nafallo: right ;-)
<seb128> mvo: none of those are really good don't worry
<mvo> heh :)
<seb128> there is a reason why gaim has been renamed pidgin ;-)
<seb128> that doesn't mean it suck less now though :-p
<seb128> joke aside pidgin works fine usually ;-)
<Nafallo> mvo: oh! next time we sit 3m from each other... let's say hello? :-D
 * mvo likes pidgin
 * mvo hides from Nafallo
<Nafallo> hehe
<Nafallo> seb128: seriously. when I've bought my 2x2GB memory for this laptop I need to reinstall anyway. might as well go ibex on it :-)
<seb128> good choice ;-)
<Nafallo> just need to remember to grab an iso when I'm in the DC :-)
 * pochu waves
<pochu> hey Nafallo
<pochu> seb128: so, what updates are still remaining? I've seen libgnomeprint has already been done, right?
<Nafallo> hi pochu
<seb128> pochu: hey, all those I've listed this morning are still to do for debian
<seb128> pochu: so we can do sync those
<pochu> so, gnome-common, libgnomeprint, libgnomeprintui, librsvg, xdg-user-dirs-gtk
<seb128> pochu: right
<Nafallo> netspeed (0.14-1ubuntu2~nflo1) hardy; urgency=low
<Nafallo>   * Add debian/patches/ignore_wmaster0.patch:
<Nafallo>     + ignore the wmaster0 device to not use it with the automatic detection.
<Nafallo> seb128: worthy of inclusion?
<Nafallo> if it works that is.
<Nafallo> I'll probably know tomorrow
<seb128> Nafallo: similar to http://packages.qa.debian.org/n/netspeed/news/20080629T193248Z.html?
<seb128> Nafallo: which is in intrepid already
<Nafallo> seb128: yes. thanks :-)
<seb128> see you should be using intrepid ;-)
<Nafallo> sure. except I had to re-install my Eee after a dist-upgrade.
<Nafallo> :-P
<Nafallo> it's back on hardy now
<Nafallo> but yea. payment time soon
<Nafallo> and beta
<pochu> seb128: I've started libgnomeprint{,ui}. I still need to build them in a Debian environment (they build fine in Ubuntu) and test them, but I'll do that and request sponsorship tomorrow
<pochu> good night everyone
<pochu> oops
#ubuntu-desktop 2008-09-24
<bizzle> hello all
<bizzle> question
<bizzle> I am having trouble getting my 2 ATI cards to be recognized.
<bizzle> ATI X1300 PCI-E works. The ATI X1300 PCI is not recognized by the ATI control pannel.
<philsf> can someone please shed some light in question #44557, or maybe help me input some debugging information about it? https://answers.launchpad.net/seahorse/+question/44557
<philsf> what I really want to know now is: should this question be turned into a bug?
<Burgundavia> philsf: I don't see a way in the preferences
<Burgundavia> philsf: seahorse --> agent --> cache_display is likely the gconf key that needs to be checked
<philsf> Burgundavia: me neither. I'm clueless about it
<philsf> checking
<philsf> it's checked, for me
<Burgundavia> it is not checked for me
<Burgundavia> this is a dapper-->hardy box
<philsf> unchecking and rechecking didn't do any good (after ssh-add -d, and re entering the keyphrase into the agent)
<Burgundavia> what are you running
<Burgundavia> ?'
<philsf> hardy
<Burgundavia> hmm
<Burgundavia> if that doesn't work, then it is a bug
<Burgundavia> try checking it, logging out and then logging back in
<philsf> does it work for you?
<Burgundavia> I have no ssh keys currently on this machine
<philsf> oh, ok
<philsf> could you create one and connect to localhost, just to check this?
<Burgundavia> sure
<philsf> thanks
<Burgundavia> don't see it
<philsf> I'll turn it into a bug, then, thanks
<philsf> Burgundavia: I just opened bug #273862 if you'd like to subscribe to it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273862 in seahorse "seahorse notification icon doesn't appear anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/273862
<davmor2> Guys the tray trashcan isn't changing when there is trash in it but the one in nautilus window does
<alex_mayorga> hi, is the miss alignment of restart on the shutdown menu already reported?
<seb128> yes
<alex_mayorga> bug?
<seb128> on launchpad, I don't know the number and you can as well look for those
<alex_mayorga> tried without much luck, my launchpad interrogation powers are not strong enough yet, thanks anyway, preferred to ask than file the duplicate
<seb128> that's icon variants missing, look the human-icon-theme bugs there is not so many of those
<andreasn> alex_mayorga: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/human-icon-theme/+bug/267404
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 267404 in human-icon-theme "restart icon has wrong size in "Shut Down..." menu" [Undecided,New]
<crevette> òla!
<andreasn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/human-icon-theme/+bug/269504
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 269504 in human-icon-theme ""Suspend" icon is black rectangle in "Shut Down" dialog" [Low,Confirmed]
<andreasn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/human-icon-theme/+bug/269500
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 269500 in human-icon-theme ""Log Out" and "Switch User" are misaligned" [Low,Confirmed]
<alex_mayorga> andreasn, you've got them, looks like 267404 and 269500 are duplicates :)
<seb128> alex_mayorga: they are not, they are about different icons
<alex_mayorga> right, well I can confirm both so do I do?
<seb128> you can, that will not make a real difference but doesn't hurt either
<alex_mayorga> ok confirmed, what's a good way to make a difference?
<seb128> alex_mayorga: send patches
<alex_mayorga> non coder... yet :(
<seb128> ok so be patient, there is lot of bugs and not so many people to work on those ;-)
<alex_mayorga> seb128, OK on the restart one I've found the root cause
<alex_mayorga> v +
<seb128> "v +"?
<alex_mayorga> gnome-session-reboot.svg should be used there instead of view-refresh.png
<alex_mayorga> not sure where the change should go, that or add view-refresh.svg on the human-icon-theme
<andreasn> alex_mayorga: human-icon-theme have view-refresh, it only have it in 24x24 though
<alex_mayorga> shouldn't the icon there be reboot anyway?
<seb128> alex_mayorga: I'll let icon guys decide if we want to use gnome-session-reboot.svg or if the theme should get a view-refresh.svg
<seb128> alex_mayorga: there is no standard reboot icon, gnome-session-reboot.svg is an ubuntu hack for the previous gnome-session dialog
<alex_mayorga> oh!
<seb128> it's only in the human icon theme, so it would break for people using clearlooks for example
<davmor2> seb128: Valgrind logs so far can be found at http://www.davmor2.co.uk/firef.log and http://www.davmor2.co.uk/pidgin.log
<davmor2> off to a funeral now so won't be around for a bit
<seb128> davmor2: you need to close the program to have the summary, there is nothing in those logs
<davmor2> seb128: ah right 2 ticks then
<alex_mayorga> seb128, andreasn, time for me to catch some sleep, thanks on the patience, guidance, etc and keep up the great work
<seb128> 'night alex_mayorga
<davmor2> seb128: done and updated same links
<seb128> davmor2: chmod?
<seb128> davmor2: wrong permission can't be read on the server
<seb128> ok works now
<davmor2> should be okay now
<seb128> ==12388==    still reachable: 6,719,613 bytes in 114,747 blocks.
<seb128> davmor2: can you get a new log using --show-reachable=yes later?
<davmor2> I just add that to the valgrind line yes?
<seb128> correct
<davmor2> seb128: I can set it up now and then upload the logs after
<seb128> ok
<vuntz> do you guys have some DPI/font size issues on brand new accounts?
<vuntz> since we get the DPI from the X server now, for recent laptops that have a DPI value of ~120, the fonts are huge (at least, in openSUSE)
<crevette> salut vuntz
<vuntz> hello crevette
<davmor2> seb128: the --show-reachable=yes logs can be found at http://www.davmor2.co.uk/firef-reach.log and http://www.davmor2.co.uk/pidgin-reach.log
<seb128> davmor2: where?
<davmor2> seb128: the --show-reachable=yes logs can be found at http://www.davmor2.co.uk/firef-reach.log and http://www.davmor2.co.uk/pidgin-reach.log
<MacSlow> How do I setup a machine with working internet-connection to act as a "hub" for a laptop using a x-link ethernet-cable?
<MacSlow> I'm still suffering from not working iwl3945 driver issues with the 2.6.27-2-generic kernel
<geser> MacSlow: enable IP forwarding on the server and set the server as the gateway on the laptop, but I don't if there is a GUI for it
<seb128> davmor2: I see nothing really obvious there and nothing indicating an interaction between those softwares, maybe somebody on #ubuntu-bugs would have some idea on the issue
<davmor2> seb128: okay ta
<johanbr> MacSlow, geser: I think the firestarter GUI can do that.
<MacSlow> geser, there's this frontend firestarter ...
<MacSlow> johanbr, yeah...
<MacSlow> but it isn't able to start the cable-bound device eth0
<MacSlow> johanbr, geser: I do have to use a crosslink-cable, if I connect one machine with another, right? I'm just wondering why I cannot ping one box from the other.
<geser> MacSlow: are both interfaces up and in the same network?
<MacSlow> geser, both use 192.168.0.x
<MacSlow> and both are up
<geser> no iptables rules?
<mpt> vuntz, yo, where's the UX hackfest being held?
<MacSlow> geser, I rely on firestarter for any iptables setup
<johanbr> MacSlow: It depends. Some network cards can detect if you use a straight cable and reverse the signals internally.
<geser> can you check if your NICs show an active link?
<geser> they usually have a LED for it
<vuntz_> mpt: somewhere in boston. Owen is looking for a location. I don't have recent news :/
<mpt> ok, thanks
<MacSlow> geser, johanbr: the green led is on on both NIC-ports
<MacSlow> geser, johanbr: the green led is on on both NIC-ports (on the box with the internet-connection also the yellow led is on)
<johanbr> MacSlow: What's the output of "sudo mii-diag ethX" on both sides?
<johanbr> And is  /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward set to 1 on the box with two nics?
<MacSlow> johanbr, cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward spits out 1 (enabled then I assume)
<geser> MacSlow: try disabling the firewall in firestarter and check if you can ping the other box then
<MacSlow> geser, that doesn't change anything
<johanbr> Does the client box have a route to the server? ("route -n")
<MacSlow> johanbr, I would say yes
<MacSlow> geser, johanbr: it's a bit awkward right now trying to get command output of the client box (with only one NIC) to the box with internet-access in order to put it up on pastebin
<johanbr> How about in the other direction? Does the server have a route to the client?
<MacSlow> 192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 wlan0
<MacSlow> 192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
<MacSlow> hm... that's not good I guess
<geser> MacSlow: ouch
<geser> don't put wlan and eth into the same net
<MacSlow> I guess I've to put them on a different net
<geser> yes
<MacSlow> geser, ok that solved the ping issue
<geser> MacSlow: but the laptop still don't have a internet connection?
<MacSlow> geser, correct
<MacSlow> geser, afaik I only have to tell the laptop to use the 192.168.1.100 as the default gw for everything
<MacSlow> geser, that's done with the route command aswell iirc
<johanbr> Yes, but it may not be completely configured on the server.
<geser> have you reenable firestarter (just to be sure)? can you ping 64.233.167.99 (google.com) from the laptop
<MacSlow> geser, no ping replies connect: Network is unreachable
<johanbr> Are you doing the forwarding over wlan? Or does the server have two wired connections?
<geser> MacSlow: but ping 64.233.167.99 on the server works?
<MacSlow_> geser, johanbr: firestarter just died on me
<MacSlow_> geser, johanbr: I'm back again with working ping between the "server" and "client"
<MacSlow_> geser, johanbr: firestarter runs on the server
<MacSlow_> geser, johanbr: and obviously internet-access works on it
<MacSlow_> geser, johanbr: I think I'm only missing the default route on the client/laptop
<geser> MacSlow_: that might be (and perhaps DNS)
<MacSlow_> geser, johanbr: as it only lists on route ...   192.168.1.0   0.0.0.0   255.255.255.0   U   0   0   0   eth0
<geser> "sudo route add default gw IPofServer" on the client
<MacSlow_> ok... no I can ping google.com via the IP
<MacSlow_> so last thing would be to edit /etc/resolv.conf with a valid name-server IP from my provider?!
<geser> MacSlow_: yes
<geser> or if your WLAN router does DNS forwarding you can use it too on the client (see the resolv.conf on the server)
<MacSlow_> geser, ok ping on symbolic addresses works now too
<johanbr> great :)
<MacSlow_> johanbr, geser: thx for the help
<geser> np
<geser> hopefully nobody will complain that we misused this channel :)
<seb128> mvo: around?
<seb128> where is mvo when you need him
<mvo> yes
<seb128> mvo: gnome-appaerance-capplet crash on startup here and seing how bugzilla get flooded since this morning I seem to not be the only one, does it work for you?
<seb128> mvo: gnome-appearance-properties rather ;-)
<mvo> seb128: meh, I see this here too - checking it out now
<seb128> mvo: thanks
<seb128> #0  conv_to_widget_cb (peditor=0x851bd60, value=0x8515310) at appearance-style.c:763
<seb128> hum
<mvo> seb128: there have been changes since .90 and .0 in this area, so that makes sense
<seb128> mvo: seems to be an upstream issue, don't bother too much I'll ping them, I just wanted to make sure we didn't break the .glade or something in a distribution specific way to not get an another flameware about distro changes
<mvo> seb128: sure, give me ~20min and should have more information
<seb128> mvo: ok, reverting http://svn.gnome.org/viewvc/gnome-control-center?view=revision&revision=8879 fixes it, don't bother I'm on it
<mvo> ok
<lool> mvo: Hmm I see you commented in the acpid changelog that you added -D_GNU_SOURCE to get access to some struct's definition (uschred or something); what for?  the pkg builds for me without this -D
<mvo> lool: its been a while ago, maybe it was a problem with the toolchain back then? if it works fine now, then just remove it again :)
<lool> mvo: I was preparing a Debian upload, so I'll just not merge it
<mvo> lool: ok, thanks
<lool> Wont merge for Ubuntu now, too intrusive for intrepid
<james_w> lool: care to include this bugfix I'm just testing?
<lool> james_w: With pleasure
<james_w> lool: I was about to forward the patch, but if you can take it directly that will save time
<lool> I can
<seb128> mvo: in appearance-style.c
<seb128> -    create_thumbnail (curr_value, thumbnail, data);
<seb128> +    if (data)
<seb128> +      create_thumbnail (curr_value, thumbnail, data);
<star> hi...can any body say me about setting dialup account in ubuntu through bluetooth modem in mobile ubottu ?
<seb128> mvo: does that look good to you? I'm not sure to understand the g_object_get_data (G_OBJECT (peditor), "app_data"); and why data is null but that fixes the crash
<seb128> star: hello, that's not an user channel, try #ubuntu
<star> there is no reply for my query in ubuntu... so only i tried this... can u help ,me?
<seb128> no
<star> y
<seb128> I've no dialup account, no bluetooth modem and that's not the right channel
<star> u dont know ?
<seb128> no
<star> k... what this channel deals with ?
<mvo> seb128: that will work, the issue is that in the function cerate_thumbnail data-> something is accessed and that (of course) crashes for NULL. how this is a bit strnage
<mvo> seb128: g_object_set_data is called earlier on the peditor, I wonder if there is some sort of timing problem (read before initial write)
<mvo> (well, not timing, ordering)
<mvo> anyway, I think your patch is fine if we get a lot of crashes currently
<seb128> mvo: it seems to crash on startup for everybody yes
<seb128> mvo: well, "data = g_object_get_data (G_OBJECT (peditor), "app_data");" I'm not sure what app_data is and why it returns null in some cases there
<seb128> mvo: ie, I'm not sure we should look at why that value is null sometimes or just don't create the thumbnails in such cases
<mvo> seb128: I think the reason is that preditor gets the callbacks when it is created, but after the creation the g_object_set_data() is called and app_data is initialized. I think we should go with your fix and let upstream decide if there is more to it
<mvo> s/but after/but only after/
<seb128> ok, will do that then
<seb128> I attached my patch to the upstream bug
<seb128> vuntz_: read that too?
<mvo> right
<mvo> thanks for taking care of it seb128!
<mvo> seb128: will you check it into bzr or should I do that?
<vuntz_> seb128: I came to the same conclusion as mvo, although that's just a guess
<seb128> vuntz_: I'm wondering how come nobody noticed in a month, but maybe nobody is running svn, or there is a theme or something installed on ubuntu which trigger the issue
<james_w> lool: my patch is in bug 263888, let me know if there is any merging to do
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263888 in acpid "acpid killed by default logrotate script" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263888
<vuntz_> seb128: I'd think that something specific in ubuntu triggers this
<seb128> james_w: that's not really a desktopish bug ;-)
<seb128> vuntz_: ok, will patch the ubuntu package then and let fizz or rodrigo comment upstream on the bug
 * james_w un-installs acpid from seb128's desktop to see what happens
<seb128> james_w: you can claim libc6 is desktop using the say argument ;-)
<seb128> same rather ;-)
<james_w> libc6 *is* desktop
<seb128> see!
<james_w> well, I'll claim that if you'll maintain it :-)
 * seb128 starts running
<lool> james_w: Sorry, had a phone call, looking now
<lool> james_w: attachment?
<lool> james_w: Don't see the change  :-/
<james_w> lool: damn, sorry, refresh
<lool> Got it now, thanks
<lool> james_w: Not sure why we'd want to conditionalize on the version number
<lool> james_w: I'm curious why you didn't name it rm_conffile?  :)
<james_w> I conditionalized the version number just because I try and be very conservative with these things, but I agree that it's probably not needed
<lool> james_w: Ah, I think it'd be best to use dpkg-query
<lool> james_w: I was like you in the past, and some day I met Ian Jackson
<james_w> and I renamed the function just on the off chance anyone actually wanted to use the real rm_conffile
<lool> For some reason, he made me realizes we should check for facts and not use version numbers as proxies
<lool> *realize
<lool> james_w: Why not use dpkg-query?
<james_w> yeah, I agree, but I don't see the harm in the version check as well.
<james_w> dpkg-query for what?
<lool> To get the md5
<lool>         old_md5sum="`dpkg-query -W -f='${Conffiles}' $PKGNAME | sed -n -e \"\\\\' $CONFFILE '{s/ obsolete$//;s/.* //p}\"`"
<lool> james_w: dpkg merges the md5s, even if you upgrade to a package without them
<james_w> because I didn't think that the md5 would still be recorded
<lool> james_w: So the MD5 should still be usable from dpkg-query
<james_w> can you confirm that "dpkg-query -W -f='${Conffiles}' acpid" returns a value for /etc/logrotate.d/acpid on your machine?
<lool> james_w: It does not, but I have other files which aren't in the package anymore :)
<lool> james_w: I have  /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh 4a47848857665e6aff52ec15fac5bcc1 obsolete
<lool>  /etc/acpi/events/powerbtn 57f021ab2369f211018d6e7d11434314 obsolete%           2008/09/24 17:10:48 | pts/0 | zsh/5
<lool> Ah sorry for the \n
<james_w> everything dpkg-query reports is installed for me
<lool> (this is on Debian BTW)
<james_w> let me check another machine
<lool> On ubuntu, I do get:  /etc/logrotate.d/acpid df7469c58992aed179a5c30148b3da79 obsolete
<lool> and  /etc/acpi/events/powerbtn 57f021ab2369f211018d6e7d11434314 /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh 4a47848857665e6aff52ec15fac5bcc1
<lool> still real files
<lool> james_w: Where did you take previous versions of the files from BTW?
<james_w> old source packages
<james_w> I could only find two versions of the file
<lool> Any version in particular?  Did you go back to etch/hardy for instance?
<james_w> I grabbed a few versions from launchpad, including the oldest they had
<lool> james_w: I'm not sure there's any value in listing an old md5 of the vanilla conffile though
<lool> james_w: if the conffile was unchanged, then it was superseded by the new one on upgrade
<james_w> dpkg-query does the right thing, so I think we should just use that, so I agree
<lool> Yeah
<vuntz> seb128: did you patch g-c-c with your patch?
<seb128> vuntz: no, I attached it to bugzilla and I'm patching the ubuntu package now
<vuntz> seb128: want to try another patch? :-)
<vuntz> oh, well, it's the same, I guess
<vuntz> doesn't matter
<seb128> vuntz: if you want
<lool> james_w: Just FYI, no ;; in case statement is a bit weird, but also present on Debian's wiki
<vuntz> seb128: nah, ignore me
<lool> james_w: Don't bother preparing a new patch, will just use rm_conffile
<seb128> vuntz: ok
<james_w> lool: cool, works for me
<lool> james_w: Would you like to upload the Ubuntu change?
<lool> james_w: I've committed the change to the Debian tree, and can either let you prepare the Ubuntu upload or do it, as you like
<james_w> lool: I don't have upload rights
<lool> james_w: I meant .dsc
<james_w> I'm happy to prepare the change and seek sponsorship if you like
<lool> As to get your name in a bigger number of uploads so to speak
<james_w> sure :-)
<lool> james_w: http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-acpi/acpid.git;a=commit;h=ad81211857dabeb88538e0f90c922b7c787b34c5
<lool> james_w: But it's not suitable for Ubuntu to drop the other two files
<lool> james_w: Just throw a debdiff or dsc + diffgz when you like sponsoring
<james_w> thanks loo
<james_w> oops, lool :-)
<lool> I'm afk for a reboot to test the new package
 * mvo is away for ~ 2h
<seb128> tedg: hi, there is a gnome-screensaver update if you didn't notice yet ;-)
<seb128> didrocks: did you see my comment about gconf-editor?
<seb128> slomo: any news about the cairo update?
<seb128> fta: want to do the cairo ubuntu update? slomo seems to be busy and the intrepid beta freeze is tomorrow
<vuntz> seb128: how does 2.24 look for you? No big issue apart the control center one?
<seb128> vuntz: no real issue no
<seb128> vuntz: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=553418 got quite some duplicate because we use the applet by default but I backported the svn change
<ubottu> Gnome bug 553418 in trash applet "trashapplet crashed with SIGSEGV in g_icon_equal()" [Critical,Resolved: fixed]
<vuntz> mmh
<vuntz> worth a new tarball
<vuntz> but I'd guess that Callum sleeps now :/
<slomo> seb128: xcb doesn't build and i didn't look closer yet
<slomo> seb128: don't wait for me
<vuntz> is anybody running with gvfs 1.0.1 (if it was already packaged)?
<pochu> It's been packaged 3 and half hours ago
<Keybuk> seb128: the new logout dialog stuff is in gnome-sesion right?
<tedg> seb128: bug 274075
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274075 in gnome-screensaver "Please sponsor 2.24.0-0ubuntu1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274075
<vuntz> seb128: does trash with gvfs 1.0.1 work for you?
<seb128> vuntz: yes, delete moves items to the trash and emptying it or undeleting works correctly
<seb128> tedg: ok thanks
<seb128> Keybuk: yes, why? it's not upstream though
<Keybuk> seb128: I filed a bug ;)
<vuntz> seb128: ok, cool
<vuntz> seb128: not working in my jhbuild, but it looks like a local issue with my jhbuilt GNOME
<seb128> vuntz: ok
<seb128> Keybuk: duplicates
<Keybuk> seb128: of, couldn't see the report?
<seb128> Keybuk: mpt reported those bugs a while ago, they got reassigned to human-icon-theme though since that's due to a lack of proper icons for those icons in the theme
<Keybuk> cuold you make sure that bug is targeted for intrepid?
<seb128> will do, I was going to raise the issue tomorrow at the meeting
<seb128> not sure what is the process to get icons designed ;-)
<seb128> I just know I'm not an artwork guy so I'll not be doing those
<seb128> I asked mpt if he could talk to the right people to get that happen yesterday though
<seb128> Keybuk: bug #269500 and bug #269502
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269500 in human-icon-theme ""Log Out" and "Switch User" are misaligned" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269500
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269502 in human-icon-theme ""Restart" is misaligned with other options in "Shut Down" dialog" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269502
<Keybuk> thanks
<seb128> Ampelbein: want some update to do? ;-)
<seb128> didrocks: did you read my comment about gconf-editor?
<seb128> fta_: did you read my comment about cairo?
<seb128> Keybuk: I'm not sure to understand your new gnome-session bug, is that about the option missing or the icon?
<Keybuk> the option
<seb128> Keybuk: does gnome-power-manager give you the option?
<seb128> the session dialog only lists the available option
<seb128> try using the icon
<Keybuk> ok, gnome power manager doesn't have the icon
<Keybuk> should it have an icon?
<Keybuk> ie. why can't I suspend?
<seb128> that is a good question, I would say either linux or gnome-power-manager bug
<seb128> that's similar to bug #274080
<seb128> Keybuk: maybe try running gnome-power-manager --verbose --nodaemon and look at the log
<Keybuk> "We are not a laptop, so not even trying" maybe ?
<seb128> could be
<seb128> I'm on my laptop right now which still have the options
<seb128> tedg: did you read about such issue? the new gpm had quite some changes
<seb128> Keybuk: bug #274146 will be tricky to solve, not the first time we have similar issues, I was thinking about it today
<seb128> Keybuk: the gnome-panel layout is user configuration
<Keybuk> *nods*
<tedg> seb128: What's the issue?  That it doesn't think you can suspend?
<seb128> we could replace the old applet by the new fusa and deprecated the old fusa
<seb128> that would handle this case
<seb128> but would break for people who have a fuse on their panel only for example
<Keybuk> should work, yeah
<seb128> they would have nothing after upgrade
<seb128> tedg: right
<tedg> For the most part GPM just asks HAL.  Let me look up the key.
<pochu> seb128: libgnomeprint{,ui} waiting for sponsorship in Debian
<seb128> pochu: I've noticed thanks
<tedg> Migrating user config will be a trick for panel applets.  We could say "if they've never changed it", but I'm not sure that's valid either.
<seb128> there is no easy way to know if they never changed
<seb128> and that's never going to happen
<seb128> almost everybody moves something once and try an another applet once
<tedg> Keybuk: $ hal-device | grep power_management.can_suspend
<tedg> I'm not sure what the right upgrade path is.
<tedg> I think it's something to bring up at the User Experience Hackfest.
<tedg> I'm personally more concerned about people who removed the old, bad, FUSA applet and aren't going to get the new, beautiful one ;)
<seb128> tedg: do you plan to add some icons for the actions in the menu btw?
<seb128> I've to admit I find it not very nice to look at at the moment
<tedg> seb128: No, my current "scheduler of tasks" (not boss mind you :) thinks that looks very clean.
 * tedg is very excited to have a boss and scheduler all in one in a couple weeks.
<seb128> and any plan to change the padding? the icon is not really in the corner and that looks weird
<seb128> tedg: let's wait on user comment, I don't like it because of the lack of icons, it makes me unsure of the option to pick, graphics makes things some much easier than having to read the option
<tedg> Hmm, I liked the padding.  I feel like things get to cozy up there in the corner.
<tedg> I'm feeling a little bit of hands tied, as it is UI freeze though.
<tedg> There'll have to be some outcry.
<tedg> It is theoretically UI frozen for Intrepid.
<seb128> well, that doesn't mean we can't fix bugs
<Stemp>  Hi all, sorry if i'm in the wrong channel. I'd like to talk about the gspcav2 driver and about the webcams apps. There is a serious problem about the packahe libv4l not in Debian (so not in Intrepid). Is it the right place to talk about it ?
<seb128> that's the wrong channel as you said
<seb128> no
<tedg> seb128: Heh, yes.  But I was trying not to use that excuse too much.  Don't want to piss off that Ubuntu Platform Team ;)
<tedg> seb128: They're a tough upstream.
<Stemp> thanks seb128, where can I talk about cheese and camorama ?
<seb128> you can try #ubuntu-devel but send a mail to the ubuntu-devel or ubuntu-devel-discuss mailing list is a better option
<Stemp> thanks seb128
<seb128> you're welcome
<fta> hi
<fta> seb128, which comment ?
<seb128> fta: hey, could you look at the cairo update? beta freeze is tomorrow and it's likely debian will get it before that
<fta> seb128, you mean unlikely right? sure, i can do it, is pixman already in?
<seb128> right
<seb128> fta: yes, I synced it on monday
<fta> cool
<Ampelbein> seb128: if the update is still left to do, i'm ready now
<seb128> Ampelbein: http://download.gnome.org/sources/gnome-media/2.24/gnome-media-2.24.0.1.tar.gz
<Ampelbein> k
<seb128> Ampelbein: #208597 is also an easy fix, might be worth to consider updating to the current debian version though
<Ampelbein> looking
<Ampelbein> hmm. i think i could fix it. is a sync with debian easier?
<seb128> debian has a newer version, I've no real opinion on it
<seb128> but otherwise the patch is probably trivial, just the .desktop to change
<Ampelbein> i'll look into the package what fixes are existent in ubuntu compared to the debian version
<seb128> ok
<Ampelbein> i could first create a fixed version of the package then we could think about syncing with debian
<seb128> Ampelbein: I'm about to go to bed, is the gnome-media update almost ready?
<Ampelbein> still building.
<seb128> ie should I wait and sponsor this one and let that for tomorrow ;-)
<Ampelbein> bug 274180, should be 5 mins
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274180 in gnome-media "Please update to 2.24.0.1" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274180
<Ampelbein> just waiting for ppa to be finished
<Ampelbein> ok, i386 built succesfully, uploaded
<fta> seb128, the new build system of cairo is pretty broken..
<seb128> fta: they did change the build system between 1.7.4 and 1.7.6?
<fta> yes
<fta> "The largest number of changes since 1.7.4 did not change the
<fta> implementation of cairo itself, but instead revamped cairo's build
<fta> system. The primary goal of the revamp is to make the build system
<fta> less fragile, (particularly for non-Linux platforms). For example, now
<fta> people building on win32 will no longer need to maintain a
<fta> platform-specific list of files to be built. Also, the .so file will
<fta> now be installed with a different naming scheme, (for example, 1.7.6
<seb128> fta: maybe point it on #cairo, they are around and responsive usually
<fta> will install with a .10706 suffix). Much thanks, Behdad!
<fta> "
<fta> git seems fixed. i'm trying to locate the right patch among hundreds
<seb128> you can ask that on #cairo too, they are helpful usually when somebody ask a question
<pochu> g'night
<seb128> 'night pochu
#ubuntu-desktop 2008-09-25
<seb128> enough for today, next uploads tomorrow
<huats> morning everyone
<seb128> hey huats
<mvo> hey glatzor!
<glatzor> morning mvo!
<glatzor> mvo, you have been quite bussy lately?
<mvo> glatzor: yeah :(
<glatzor> mvo, thanks a lot for the upload
<glatzor> of packagekit
<glatzor> mvo, do you come to ubucon october?
<mvo> glatzor: cheers, thanks a lot for all the work you put into it!
<mvo> glatzor: I have no definite plans about it yet - do you plan to come?
<mvo> glatzor: I was there last year and it was pretty good
<mvo> asac: you have a moment to talk about xul-extensions ?
<glatzor> mvo, I plan to. But I have to care about the tickets and a hotel :)
<mvo> asac: is there a way (or a good heuristic) to detect what package provides a extension? I checked firefox-sage. should I just dump out "extension && depends-on: firefox-3" ?
<glatzor> mvo, furthermore I want to turn over my translation coordinator work to somebody else there.
<mvo> glatzor: you have a candidate already?
<asac> mvo: hmm
<mvo> asac: firefox-beagle for exmaple does not depend on ff-3, only ff
<mvo> (and abrowser)
<asac> yeah
<mvo> or should I use abrowser as the key for ff-3 (xul-extension-3) ?
<asac> mvo: so from what i understand you want to detect extensions without looking in the package?
<asac> mvo: ?
<mvo> asac: basicly I want to fix the bug that g-a-i does not show xul extensions currently for ff-3. and I don't care how :)
<asac> mvo: cool
<asac> mvo: so its reawlly a bug?
<mvo> asac: if I look at the package itself, what information do I have to watch out for? is there a dir or registry file?
<asac> thought that the data pieces were dropped :)
<mvo> asac: not as such I think, its more like the branch was never ported to ff-3
<asac> mvo: unfortunately there is nothing that is a real accurate indication that its an extension
<asac> mvo: we can raise the bar though and introduce a policy
<mvo> asac: that would be nice. if I get it 95% right with using the dependency information and the string "extenstion" and do some manual checking then that should be fine for now
<mvo> asac: its not that many extenstions, right?
<asac> mvo: is that just a one time thing now? or do you want to detect that on the fly?
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Extensions/List
<mvo> asac: on the fly would be best of course, but for now a heuristic and manual review should be neough
<mvo> asac: aha, thanks
<mvo> asac: if you run gnome-app-install --xul-extensions=firefox-2 that stll works, so its just a matter of updating the list. I guess ff-3 calls g-a-i with "firefox-3"
<mvo> ?
<asac> mvo: actually we updated the list in hardy afaict
<asac> its wierd that we didnt notice that it doesnt work for ffox 3
<asac> mvo: yeah. just checked on my hardy laptop. at least the dialog that open from the firefox extensions dialog has a bunch of extensions in it
<asac> mvo: it uses --xul-extensions=firefox
<asac> thats ok imo
<mvo> asac: interessting, let me check
<asac> mvo: thats a regression
<asac> there is nothing different
<asac> in intrepid. except that the dialog shows up nothing
<mvo> asac: so the string in ff-3 did not change? how strange
<asac>  /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/gnome-app-install --xul-extensions=firefox
<asac> that is broken in intrepid
<asac> and works on hardy
<asac> mvo: i am quite sure that jazzva took care to update all the data in the hardy cycle for all our ffox 3 extensions
<asac> thats why i find it strange
<asac> mvo: did you change the format of the data branch?
<mvo> asac: hm, there goes my theory :) I look into it, its strange, I can reproduce the failure here on my laptop, but on my desktop it gives me output.
<asac> mvo: hmm. i think it was reported multiple times to moziiolateam
 * mvo scratches his head
<asac> i always assumed that glatzor or you just abandoned some old data branch
<asac> and we would have to add everything ;)
<asac> somewhere else
<mvo> asac: no, the data is still there
<mvo> must be something else then
 * mvo digs a bit deeper
<mvo> asac: aha! I think its because most of them are in universe now and g-a-i blacklists universe in the mime-search (this is a subset of the mime search code)
<mvo> asac: how is security handled for those extensions? is it safe to assume they get propper security support and updates?
<asac> mvo: err. no official policy, but if we get to know that there is a security issue, we will update it
<mvo> asac: could you comment on this in #267382 ? then I fix the code
<asac> bug #267382
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267382 in app-install-data-ubuntu "firefox/ubufox not showing extensions" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267382
<asac> mvo: done
<mvo> asac: thanks
<glatzor> mvo, I hope so havng a candidate
<glatzor> mvo, see you later
<asac> mvo: one question. folks say that this notification bubble to "restart firefox" never disappears ... is there anything we could do about it?
<mvo> asac: can you reproduce that?
<asac> mvo: i think i am currently in that state ;)
<asac> mvo: e.g. information light is in tray even though firefox was restarted
<asac> mvo: is there any info i could get?
<mvo> asac: could you please give me the file ~/.update-notifier/hooks_seen
<mvo> asac: and ls -l /var/lib/update-notifier/user.d/
<asac> mvo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/50444/
<mvo> and stat /var/lib/update-notifier/user.d/firefox-3.0-restart-required
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/50445/ (ls -l)
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/50446/ (stat)
<mvo> asac: what are your mount options (noatime, relatime)?
<asac> mvo: /dev/sda9 on /var type ext3 (rw)
<mvo> hmmm
<mvo> asac: so you click on the bubble and then when you close the dialog its still there?
<asac> mvo: no. i restart firefox and its still there :)
<asac> mvo: most likely not a feature, but now that we display a "restart" button within firefox it would be beneficial if we could find a way to make that thing disappear when ffox was properly restarted
<asac> mvo: e.g. we have http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/screenshots/ubufox_restart_notification_intrepid.png
<mvo> asac: after the next login?
<asac> mvo: unfortunately its in ubufox so we still need this "old" notitification mechanism
<asac> mvo: no. after restarting firefox
<asac> not sure about next login
<mvo> aha, so you click on this, ff restarts and now the bubles does not disappera
<mvo> r
<asac> yeah
<asac> mvo: also if someone just closes firefox and starts it again it would make sense that it disappears as well
<asac> but currently i am more concerned about the case where they restart firefox using that panel in firefox
<mvo> right, I see the problem now. that is a tricky. how does the restart work currently? is there some sort of script I could hook into?
<mvo> basicly it would have to update .update-notifier/hooks_seen and notify update-notifier to re-read the notification stuff
<mvo> asac: is there a open bug about this particular one?
<seb128> mvo: btw I'm running the new compiz and didn't notice any issue
<asac> mvo: well. restarting using that button we could do something (like running a hook), but it would be better if it worked without any hook
<asac> because otherwise people just closing firefox and starting it wont work
<asac> mvo: couldnt update-notifier look for the PID and if that PID is gone remove the notification?
<asac> (sounds simple for an outsider ;))
<mvo> asac: it could, but this hook stuff is pretty generic currently and that makes it difficult. adding some special purpose handling just for FF would allow that, but its not ideal I think. is there a open bug about this already on your side? if not, I will create one
<mvo> thanks for testing seb128
<asac> mvo: hmm. dont we provide a "ps" command?
<asac> couldnt that command be run regularly to see if its still returning the right thing?
<mvo> yes, I was thinking about this, but then we would have to store the old pid and the new pid and compare
<seb128> mvo: you're welcome
 * pochu waves
<asac> mvo: yeah. but sounds a bit like this is a general feature missing ;)
<asac> not really specia
<asac> l
<mvo> no problem with special purpose handling, but a bit more difficult without. if the restart could write some sort of stamp file that it got restarted, that might help
<mvo> I'm not arguing that :)
<mvo> just trying to think what can be done in a way that is least intrusive at this point
<asac> okay. maybe think about it ... not urgent. just some polishing that would be nice to get
<mvo> maybe "MontiorApp=firefox" would be the right now and handling that detects restarts of the given program
 * mvo ponders about it a bit
<pochu> seb128: hi, if you're not busy can you sync gdl from unstable?
<mvo> asac: bug 274359
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274359 in update-notifier "Should provide a generic "WatchAppForRestart" function" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274359
<asac> mvo: cool. subscribed :)
<asac> thanks
<mvo> cheers
<seb128> pochu: I tried to sync gdl and gnome-build before lunch already but they were not yet on the mirror we use for syncs
<seb128> hey pedro_
<pedro_> bonjour seb128!
<pochu> seb128: ok, thanks :)
<pochu> hello pedro_ :)
<pedro_> hey hey pochu
<mpt> Keybuk, why did you mark bug 269502 as a duplicate of bug 269500?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269502 in human-icon-theme ""Restart" is misaligned with other options in "Shut Down" dialog (dup-of: 269500)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269502
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269500 in human-icon-theme ""Log Out" and "Switch User" are misaligned" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269500
<Keybuk> because it's the same bug - lack of icons?
<Keybuk> just a lack of a different icon
<Keybuk> the real bug is that we need kwwii to do a bunch of icons for those dialogs of a set size
<Keybuk> (modulo any discussion about the fact the dialog code shouldn't care :p)
<mpt> There are plenty of other bug reports about missing icons in various places
<seb128> but those are in the same application for the same dialogs
<mpt> anyhoo, just as long as they both get fixed :-)
<Keybuk> sure, I was just collating particular missing icons for the same patch, in the same package, into the same RC bug ;)
<seb128> it's better to have all icons required for gnome-session power manager actions in the same bug
<seb128> easier to track it this way
<Keybuk> depends
<Keybuk> I think it's better for them to be filed as separate bugs
<Keybuk> that way people filing don't have to care
<Keybuk> and we can just collate them when we hand them to artists
<Keybuk> one day we might have multiple pen-pushers, and might give them a set each, etc.
<seb128> right that's what I meant
<seb128> we just need to keep once in this case
<seb128> but that's not something the submitter should know or care about
<seb128> lool: do you think you could sponsor the debian pkg-gnome uploads waiting today? the intrepid beta freeze is today and I'll have to do ubuntu changes if we can't sync those
<seb128> (and yeah I should really get a current debian unstable environment again to do that too)
<james_w> hey tedg
<tedg> Morning james_w
<james_w> tedg: in bug 267331 I've been investigating why I don't get offered a suspend option
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267331 in gnome-power-manager "Suspend no longer allowed in Intrepid" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267331
<james_w> tedg: it seems as though it's because pm-utils decides it should use uswsusp, but uswsusp doesn't allow for suspend
<james_w> is using uswsusp generally the right thing to do?
<tedg> james_w: Unfortunately you've gone beyond my understanding.  pitti is probably a good person to ask.
<tedg> james_w: I'm more at the level of "if HAL says so, I believe it"
<james_w> ok, thanks.
<lapo> hi
<lool> seb128: I could, so much to do today, will try hard
<lool> james_w: i'm not forgetting you
<james_w> thanks lool
<pitti> Keybuk, seb128: *evil idea*
 * seb128 runs
<pitti> Keybuk, seb128: the only thing we need that fuse group for is to run /bin/fusermount, right?
<pitti> hm, on second thought that's in fact too evil
<pitti> (using the existing hal device permissions engine to set an x acl to /bin/fusermount, but that is (1) a bad hack, and (2) wouldn't work on non-ext3)
<pitti> so nevermind me
<seb128> k
<seb128> brb, just restarting session and I've some topics for you
<james_w> pitti: hey, I'd like your response to the uswsusp mail on ubuntu-devel@ when you see it/have a minute
<seb128> re
<mpt> pitti, for bug 202267, what would "Additional" mean?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 202267 in jockey "Menu name "Hardware Drivers" misleading" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202267
<mpt> Additional to what?
<seb128> pitti: let me know when you have a minute
<fta2> seb128, i have cairo ready, is it too late?
<seb128> fta2: no it's not, where is it? ;-)
<pitti> james_w: not this week, I'm afraid, but I've got it in my inbox (it's nto relevant for intrepid anyway)
<pitti> seb128: sure
<james_w> pitti: it's not relevant for Intrepid?
<fta2> seb128, diff.gz or debdiff ?
<pitti> mpt: well, if you say that the current wording is fine, I'm all for it :)
<pitti> james_w: we are way beyond FF, and today is beta freeze...
<seb128> fta2: whatever
<mpt> pitti, that's not what I'm saying
<james_w> pitti: yeah, but my analysis suggests that users aren't offered suspend in GNOME in Intrepid.
<mpt> pitti, the problem seems to be that sometimes drivers don't appear in the window, and I'd like to know why that is
<pitti> seb128: maybe you can give me a quick intro about how f-spot is called now, in the new gnome world? (my knowledge got stuck with g-v-m)
<pitti> james_w: oh? I use it every day
<seb128> pitti: nautilus does the hotplugging nowadays, see the nautilus preferences tab which list the actions
<james_w> pitti: I'l dig a bit more
<seb128> pitti: it relies on special mimetypes
<pitti> mpt: "sometimes" -> different days on the same machine, or for different users? it will only show drivers which actually work on your machine
<pitti> seb128: there are .desktop files which connect the mimetype to an app, and which have the arguments in their Exec=, something like that?
<seb128> pitti: f-spot-import.desktop for example has MimeType=x-content/image-dcf;x-content/image-picturecd
<seb128> pitti: image-dcf is the one used for cameras I think
<mpt> pitti, quoting the forum thread, "no card ever shows on harware drivers window!!!!!!!!!!!"
<pitti> mpt: well, "cards" aren't supposed to show up there :) it's a "driver" list, not a "hardware" list
<seb128> pitti: right, that's similar to normal mimetype associations, the .desktop claim mimetype, nautilus lists all the desktop which claim the concerned mimetype and the default can be specific in the defaults.list
<pitti> seb128: ah, and %u means what?
<mpt> pitti, am I correct in assuming that all graphic cards require a driver?
<pitti> mpt: that's true, but many work with the ones which we already ship, so you don't see any in jockey on those systems
<pitti> mpt: like intel, many ATIs, and older ones such as S3, via, etc.
<pitti> same with printer drivers, you only see a driver if there is one which doesn't get installed by default
<seb128> pitti: http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/desktop-entry-spec-1.1.html
<seb128> pitti: %u is one url
<mpt> pitti, so is it true that {all available drivers} = {drivers we ship} + {drivers that appear in the Hardware Drivers window}?
<pitti> mpt: by and large yes
<seb128> pitti: if you change to %f it'll accepted filename, it nautilus will give the fuse mount path rather than a gphoto uri
<seb128> s/it/ie
<pitti> seb128: ah, I see; but %f would break for people which aren't in fuse
<seb128> right
<pitti> seb128: ah, I remember that discussion; I think once we discussed whether %u should get the %f value if fuse is used
<mpt> pitti, I don't think there's any name we could use that would explain that.
<pitti> but that might be too general
<seb128> pitti: the easier might be to do what we did in hardy again, disable the gvfs gphoto automounting
<seb128> pitti: right, but that has sideeffects, it'll break "recently open" for example since there is no automount when accessing the fuse path but there is if you try to access the gvfs url
<pitti> mpt: "Third-party device drivers"?
<seb128> pitti: ie, smb:://server/filename works but .gvfs/server/filename will not after a session restart
<pitti> seb128: exactly
<wst> mpt: Somebody just put an idea on brainstorm today regarding that: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/13644/
<mpt> pitti, but we ship some third-party drivers, right?
<wst> "Hardware Driver Manager worth it's name "
<mpt> i.e. the proprietary ones
<pitti> mpt: we don't ship them on CDs, but I think we have them on the DVD
<pitti> mpt: so we packaged them, but it's still nvidia's/ATI's driver
<mpt> wst, yeah, I agree
<didrocks> seb128: hi again, if you want to give me some more work for this evening, you're really welcome. I will ask to vuntz who is just next to me :) (FYI, swfdec0.8 is still in debian NEW)
 * vuntz slaps didrocks in real life
<pitti> seb128: so to me, the "correct" solution would be to (1) use %f, and (2) ensure that fuse works for everyone on the local console, just like USB device access; or any better idea?
<didrocks> ouch
<seb128> pitti: either that, or teach f-spot to unmount the gvfs location before importing
<pitti> seb128: that might actually fail, though, if the device is busy?
<pitti> (well, that would be quite a corner case admittedly)
<seb128> didrocks: intrepid will be frozen for beta today, I don't think there will be a lot of updates to do tonight
<seb128> pitti: if the device is busy any other way will fail too
<didrocks> seb128: yes, I know. it was just in case :)
<pitti> seb128: reading files from the fuse fs should work?
<seb128> pitti: gvfs gphoto only uses libgphoto and that will not allow concurrentiel access either
<seb128> pitti: I didn't try to access the same camera twice using gvfs either, not sure if libgphoto will allow that
<seb128> pitti: but that's really a corner case if you ask me
<pitti> seb128: I mean, I can work with f-spot and at the same time copy files in nautilus
<pitti> seb128: corner case> I agree
<pitti> phone, brb
<fta2> seb128, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/cairo_1.7.6-0ubuntu1.diff.gz http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/cairo_1.7.6-0ubuntu1.dsc
<seb128> fta2: thanks
<seb128> pitti: I'm fine with using the fuse mount or unmount, just pick one ;-)
<pitti> seb128: aesthetically I find the "reduce libgphoto to mass storage" solution much more elegant, TBH; and it also gets rid of that silly "use which device" dialog in f-spot
<pitti> which shows some "usb:" and "usb:001:005" weirdness, and you never know which one is right
<seb128> pitti: I know some people got scared by the 10 lines warning about "you are going to be added to the fuse group" before hardy and I'm wondering how many are not in this group
<pitti> seb128: TBH, screw the group
<seb128> pitti: ok, so let's use the fuse mount then
<pitti> seb128: my current idea is to change /bin/fusermount from 4754 to 4755 and use hal to add ACLs to /dev/fuse
<pitti> seb128: fusermount can then bail out if the user doesn't have access to the device
<pitti> so that fuse permissions entirely depend on /dev/fuse, and not that silly fusermount binary
<seb128> ok
<Hobbsee> mmm, new shiny backgrounds fro gnome
<Hobbsee> makes it look like kde.
<pitti> seb128: oh, crap, it's actually more complicated
<pitti> seb128: I just tried that with an user which isn't in 'fuse'
<pitti> seb128: nautilus actually uses gvfs/gphoto direclty, not the fuse mountpoint
<seb128> pitti: you will get no fuse mount and it'll not open anything
<pitti> seb128: so I still get the conflict for that user
<pitti> seb128: right, I won't get a fuse mount, but I will get a nautilus window, and f-spot
<pitti> seb128: wel, ignore me, I might just be confused about how things work
<pitti> let me poke some more, and ignore me for now
<seb128> pitti: what did you do? just plugged the camera? the default action should be to ask what you want to do
<pitti> yes, it did that
<seb128> and what did you pick?
<pitti> f-spot
<pitti> seb128: anyway, I changed it to %f in /usr/share/applications/f-spot-import.desktop
<pitti> but f-spot still asks me for the usb device and gets the access error
<pitti> do I need to run some magic update-mime-types-cache script or so?
<pitti> or restart my session?
<pitti> seb128: ^
<seb128> pitti: does f-spot-import .gvfs/blablabla does the same?
<seb128> pitti: it seems that f-spot-import doesn't like being given a directory
<pitti> seb128: yes, it does
<pitti> and neither --help
<seb128> pitti: try using f-spot --import .gvfs/blabla
<pitti> ah, it's a shell script, /me reads
<pitti> ah, silly one
<pitti> I wonder why it does it that way; a mere [ -d "$1" ] is certainly sufficient?
<pitti> f-spot --import .gvfs/gphoto2-Medium\ auf\ usb%3A005\,008/
<pitti> doesn't work either, bwah
<pitti> seb128: hm, I can't get it to work with a dir path
<seb128> pitti: I think there is a bug about that, but I though that was working when using f-spot --import rather than f-spot-import
<pitti> james_w: oh, do you mean that the fusa applet just offers "suspend" and not "hibernate"?
<pitti> james_w: that's a bug indeed; I am just used to the system menu thing (or the power button)
<james_w> pitti: no, fusa offers neither, gnome-session offers hibernate and not suspend, and asking g-p-m says you can't suspend when asked over dbus
<james_w> and hal reports that the computer can't suspend
<james_w> though I haven't rebooted in to the latest updates yet, so fusa may change
<seb128> james_w: ted knows about this issue
<pitti> james_w: hm, for me g-p-m offers both, and fusa just offers suspend
<james_w> pitti: do you have uswsusp installed?
<seb128> pitti: arg, bug #260242, apport compatibility breakage! ;-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260242 in launchpad-integration "Help/Report a Bug seems to be broken across the board" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/260242
<pitti> seb128: ok, so I successfully tested it now, I'll change fuse to not require that fuse group any more for local consoles
<seb128> "apport-gtk: error: no such option: --package synaptic --pid <pid>"
<pitti> uh?
<pitti> seb128: willfixsorrykthx
<seb128> pitti: or tell me what to change in launchpad integration
<pitti> seb128: it's *meant* to still work
<pitti> I didn't deliberately break the command line, I probably just accidentally broke it when adding the convenience short forms
<seb128> ok
<pitti> seb128: so shall I go ahead with the un-fuse-groupification?
<james_w> could that be a quoting issue?
<james_w> apport "--package synaptic --pid <pid>" instead of apport "--package" "synaptic" "--pid" "<pid>"?
<seb128> pitti: I've no objection but I might not be the best person to ask an opinion about this fuse group and why it's there
<pitti> seb128: no, I didn't mean that (I'm pretty convinced about that part)
<seb128> pitti: oh, so yes
<pitti> seb128: I meant it in the sense of "will it make sense at this point, i. e. will we change f-spot to use the fuse mount point"
<seb128> yes  I agree on that
<pitti> great
 * pitti hugs seb128
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<seb128> ok, there is something wrong there
<seb128> several time I close a tab in xchat-gnome accidentally today, something changed
<seb128> james_w: yeah, seems to be a quoting issue, at least the command line interface works correctly
<seb128> bah, and I dropped the backlog too
<seb128> fta2: what was the url for the cairo update again?
<seb128> or something who has the chan backlog for the arfternoon?
<seb128> somebody
<seb128> nobody?
<james_w> <fta2> seb128, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/cairo_1.7.6-0ubuntu1.diff.gz http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/cairo_1.7.6-0ubuntu1.dsc
<seb128> james_w: thanks!
<fta2> seb128, thanks for the upload
<seb128> fta2: thank you for the update ;-)
<seb128> didrocks: you can do http://download.gnome.org/sources/gnome-volume-manager/2.24/gnome-volume-manager-2.24.0.tar.gz if you want
<seb128> pitti: could you have a look to bug #258421? do you think it's something we should push before beta?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 258421 in gtk+2.0 "GTK apps should send PDF to CUPS when printing" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/258421
<pitti> seb128: I'd ask tkamppeter, it's his baby
<pitti> if there's a working patch, sure
<seb128> pitti: he attached the patch, I was just wondering if you are fine uploading that now or if you think it's late in the cycle for such change
<pitti> it's an intrepid spec, so the more testing feedback we get, the better
<seb128> pitti: the patch is simple and seems to make sense
<pitti> oh, it's sitting there for a month, I wonder why he didn't prod us earlier *sigh*
<pitti> seb128: yeah, I agree
<seb128> pitti: he did ping me once on IRC but I was busy and he didn't subscribe the sponsor team either
<seb128> pitti: ok, I'll upload that
<pitti> seb128: did you give it a shallow test? if not, shall we test it now?
<pitti> if it works for some example files, I'd upload it now
<pitti> much better than post-beta
<seb128> pitti: I've no configured printed I could try on
<pitti> (just print to a file)
<seb128> well, print to a file let you select the format so that will not makes a difference there
<pitti> true
<seb128> the patch change what is send to cups
<pitti> I just wonder why the get_ppd_file was commented out
<pitti> was that solely to detect the supported PS version?
<pitti> if so, it's obvious that it can go
<seb128> pitti: the chunk of code commented was to set ps options
<seb128> yes
<pitti> let's give it a try
<pitti> I'll test it tomorrow
<pitti> and if it's broken, we just revert it
<pitti> (need to save some time, have a bunch of things to do for beta, too)
<pitti> seb128: "cowboy approach"
<seb128> pitti: give it a try in the "let's upload and revert if required" sense?
<pitti> seb128: we have the corresponding change in KDE for a while, and nobody said OMGkittens!
<seb128> alright
<seb128> and that's only printing
<pitti> paperless office FTW!
<seb128> that will not break sessions
<pitti> (nowadays I'm actually much more concerned about scanning working :) )
<pitti> seb128: oh, evince doesn't use gtkprint?
<pitti> (Till says that firefox and evince would need another patch)
<seb128> pitti: it does, not sure why he wrote that
<mvo> mpt: could you please review http://paste.ubuntu.com/50546/ ? its the message I want to show when the user has the "fglrx" (ati) driver installed and wants to go from hardy to intrepid. the fglrx driver does not work on intrepid
<mpt> mvo, you're burying the lede :-)
<pitti> mvo: you made a typo in "FR33 S0FTW4R3 RUL3Z!"
<mpt> The most important stuff is the last sentence
<mpt> The first two sentences are the explanation
<mvo> mpt: fortunately wikipedia has a explaination what this means :)
<mpt> mvo, does this alert appear only if anyone on the system has desktop effects turned on?
<mvo> mpt: that is difficult to detect currently and desktop effects is one of the regressions people may see, another one would be games or 3d apps
<mvo> but the desktop effects are certainly the biggest one
<mpt> ok, that's useful info, thank you
<seb128> pitti: gtk uploaded, let's wait for user comments
<mpt> mvo, next question: Why does fglrx no longer work?
<pitti> mvo: hm, I thought that at least radeonhd supported compiz and 3d, too?
<NCommander> seb128, good morning
<pitti> mpt: amd doesn't manage to provide a driver which works with the current X.org version
<mvo> pitti: ati does support it to some extend (r500, bits of r600) - but its far from complete for the r600
<seb128> NCommander: hello
<NCommander> how goes it this morning seb128
<mvo> pitti: randeonhd didn't have any 3d accelleration last I looked (~3 months ago granted)
<NCommander> or afternoon, or :-)
<seb128> NCommander: I'm having a really busy week but otherwise good, you?
<mvo> pitti: it is pretty amazing, but radeon (without the hd) seem to be much faster developing
<pitti> mvo: oh, I read bug reports which said not to propose fglrx automatically, since radeonhd worked fine with compiz and the like
<NCommander> seb128, debating on applying for MOTUship
<mvo> pitti: http://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature
<mvo> pitti: intressting, I will try radeonhd again
<pitti> mvo: well, ICBW, might be radeon without hd as well
<seb128> NCommander: I though you said after intrepid?
<pitti> mvo: it was "free driver"
<mvo> right
<mpt> pitti, so why didn't you say that in the message to begin with? :-) "... because AMD has not supplied an up-to-date driver"
<mvo> but I think for r700 there is no support at all for 3d currently and for parts of the r600 too. but the x guys will know better
<NCommander> seb128, intrepid is almost gone, need to get my affairs in order ;-)
<mvo> it works very well (radeon) with my r500
<pitti> mpt: which message? the one mvo just wrote? I saw it the first time, too :)
<mpt> sorry, mvo
<mvo> mpt: ups, sorry
<pitti> "We converted you to freedom, send kisses to ubuntu-devel@, have a nice day"
<mvo> mpt: it didn't occured to me, it sounds to much like shifting the blame to someone else
<mpt> Are we to blame?
<mvo> no
 * mpt continues rewriting
<pitti> mvo: well, I wouldn't say "AMD suck", but maybe "The proprietary fglrx driver is unavailable for this Ubuntu version" maybe?
<mvo> yes, that sounds better
<seb128> Laney: hi
<Laney> hi seb128
<mvo> mpt: there is a old discussion in https://launchpad.net/bugs/189406 that I would like to have your opnion about. its not urgent, but it would be nice if you could have a look at it and comment at some point. its basicly about if update-manager should provide version number informaiton (from version to version) in the listview or not. it does not do that currently, but some users feel strongly that it should
<seb128> Laney: going to sponsor your pidgin bug fix now
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 189406 in update-manager "Update Manager doesn't display package versions anymore" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<Laney> seb128: \o/
<mpt> mvo, does this fglrx retirement happen only on a Hardy->Intrepid upgrade?
<mvo> mpt: yes, only there
<mpt> great
<mvo> mpt: we may still want to be a bit generic becuase it might be displayed on guadelinex or someone else who base on us too
<pedro_> seb128: is ekiga 3.0 going to be included in intrepid?
<pitti> mvo, mpt: please keep in mind that this currently affects the two older nvidia drivers as well (71 and 96), and it might happen that we can't fix them in time
<didrocks> seb128: ok. I get back home from PCL and work on it :)
<seb128> pedro_: if somebody is wanting to do the update, I don't know the ekiga packaging and I'm too busy for that, maybe ask to lool, I think they were discussing some snapshot packages, etc
<seb128> pedro_: that would be nice to have though
<seb128> pedro_: why?
<mvo> pitti: right, I have it in mind, but wanted to attack fglrx first
<pedro_> seb128: alright, i was just looking to a wishlist bug about it, nothing in particular besides that
<pedro_> seb128: thanks
<pedro_> mvo: do you have any news regarding bug 219444 ? :-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 219444 in update-manager "Partial update removes existing packages without checking/installing replacements" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219444
<mvo> pedro_: it should be fixed, or at least I can not reproduce it anymore
<lool> WARNING: Failed to parse default value `??????????? ?????? ;gtk-theme-selector.desktop,???????????? ??????????? ???;default-applications.desktop,??????????? ????;gnome-cups-manager.desktop]' for schema (/schemas/apps/control-center/cc_actions_list)
<lool> blah
<mvo> pedro_: do you still see it somewhere?
<pedro_> mvo: ok i'm going to ask to the reporters for feedback, thanks
<mpt> mvo, how's this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/50553/
<pedro_> mvo: i haven't, just checking :-)
<pitti> yay blame :)
<lool> At least the cc.schema is valid XML and UTF-8 hmm
<mvo> mpt: could we make it a bit more in the spirit of pittis suggestion? something like "The driver "fglrx" by AMD is not avialable for this version for ubuntu" or something? - I'm not a native speaker but it does sound a bit unfriendly
<seb128> lool: likely a translation
<mvo> (I'm not a native speaker so I could be wrong about the wording)
<mvo> (eh, the tone I mean)
<mpt> "we converted you to freedom"?
<pitti> mvo: well, admittedly my initial proposal made *us* look bad (sorry, we failed to provide it)
<mvo> hm, right
<mpt> oh,  "The proprietary fglrx driver is unavailable for this Ubuntu version"
<seb128> lool: btw since you are around, is anybody working on the ekiga ubuntu package? would be nice to have ekiga3 in intrepid, I know you were trying snapshot, would that be something we can upload to intrepid?
<lool> seb128: I think it's a translation as well, but didn't find what the actual problem is
<seb128> lool: could have been in the previous version
<seb128> lool: since it unregister the previous one and then register the new version
<lool> seb128: Concerning ekiga, my tests gave awful results, but many things were changed that were worthwhile
<lool> seb128: However the UI freeze is problematic for the new ekiga, we should talk to doc team before pushing it
<mpt> mvo, <http://paste.ubuntu.com/50556/>?
<lool> seb128: The long discussion which started after my test report basically concluded that most of the bugs I saw were fixed in tip, and hence now 3.0
<lool> and a couple ones I mentionned were fixed later on
<mvo> mpt: thanks, I like that
<lool> seb128: dpkg-reconfigure capplets-data gives me the error again
<mpt> mvo, ok, looking at 189406 now
<lool> (twice now)
<seb128> lool: well, it's GNOME and has a standing exception
<mvo> mpt: I can provide you with screenshots if you need them
<mvo> thanks again mpt!
<pitti> mvo: I like http://paste.ubuntu.com/50556/, thanks mpt
<lool> seb128: Ok, didn't know we could skip the UI freeze; my understanding was that because of GNOME's freezes, we could push new GNOMEs in Ubuntu and that was compatible with our own freezes
<lool> But in the case of ekiga, they might have honored the upstream freeze, but we didn't merge new upstreams with the new UI
<lool> Anyway, yes it is worthwhile, and we should consider it, but I didn't actually retest it (I would like to but...)
<NCommander> hey pitti
<pitti> hi NCommander
<NCommander> pitti, mind looking at a main-sru, that has three verifications?
<pitti> NCommander: yes, tomorrow on my archive day
<pitti> (beta freeze urgencies ATM, sorry)
<mpt> mvo, wow, that's a bug report that could really benefit from the "Me Too" button
<seb128> lool: right, wouldn't hurt to get an approval, or at least let the documentation team know about the change if we update
<NCommander> ah
<NCommander> Ok
<NCommander> Did we enter beta freeze already?
<seb128> lool: is there one of the upstream guys who is doing the snapshot and maybe would be wanting to maintain it directly in ubuntu?
<mvo> mpt: ideed, this is why I wanted additional review. I personally think not having the version information is ok, but given how many people complain I'm reconsidering that
<mpt> mvo, I don't think it matters much either way
<mpt> so sure, go ahead and re-add it :-)
<lool> seb128: Dunno, I know who's packaging the snapshots and had issues with the packaging itself which wasn't derived from the ubuntu one, but I don't know how competent he would be to update the debian/ubuntu packaging; I'd say he would likely be interested though
<mpt> mvo, I do see a lot of waste with the words "From", "version", "to", and "Size" being repeated over and over
<mvo> mpt: actually re-adding it is more effort at this point (because I need a exception for it etc)
<mpt> That could be fixed by putting that information in columns
<seb128> lool: ok thanks, could be interesting to try to bring it to motu or something ;-)
<seb128> Laney: btw I was reading some of the bug you are working on, the testcase for stable bugfix updates is to make sure the update still works correctly
<mpt> mvo, then it's up to you whether you think it's more or less important than other things you could do before the release
<mvo> mpt: ok, thanks
<mvo> mpt: there is plenty to do, I think I will make a compromise and add a gconf key for it so that the intressted people can just enable it easily
<mpt> mvo, I don't understand. Just turning it on would require a freeze exception, but adding a gconf key would not?
<mvo> mpt: changing it for everyone would break the UI freeze
<mvo> mpt: changing it via gconf would not change the default UI, so its less problematic
<mpt> huh, I didn't know UserInterfaceFreeze worked that way
<mpt> You can do any crazy stuff you like, as long as it's not on by default? :-)
<Laney> seb128: Oh? I thought sru verifiers had to test all of the supposed bugfixes. Is this not the caes?
<seb128> Laney: that doesn't really apply to new versions
<seb128> Laney: that's true when you fix a specific bug
<Laney> Oh, I was just thinking of it as a special case of a bug fix upload which happens to come with a version number bump
<seb128> Laney: when we trust upstream one a new version the test is to make sure there is no regression there
<mvo> mpt: not quite, but you exaggerate a bit what I suggested, no ;) ?
<Laney> seb128: Well in that case do you think I should ask for the SRU?
<seb128> Laney: would be nice, murray who commented on the bug is upstream and was at uds to discuss the topic and we told him we would accept bug fixes updates when it makes sense
<Laney> seb128: Excellent! I always knew there wouldn't be a problem with the SRU, just thought that we were blocked on test cases.
<Laney> Thanks for your advice
<seb128> you're welcome
<crevette> hello
<mpt> mvo, I have very little idea how long these things take. If adding a gconf key (which will be removed later) is quicker than requesting a freeze exception, then sure, go ahead.
<seb128> lut crevette
<crevette> salut seb128
<didrocks> se
<didrocks> pitti: has gnome-volume-manager been moved to universe for intrepid? (I saw that with rmadison)
<pitti> didrocks: yes, we don't use it any more
<didrocks> pitti: ok, so, I will change the Maintainer field for 2.24.0
<didrocks> ok, bug #274515 ready :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274515 in gnome-volume-manager "Please sponsor gnome-volume-manager 2.24.0 into intrepid" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274515
<lool> james_w: acpid changes worked like a charm
<lool> james_w: And sorry for pushing so late
<james_w> lool: no problem for me, thanks for the upload
<mvo> seb128: I just got bug-buddy on a epip crash, is that expected? or should I get apport instead?
<seb128> mvo: that's a known bug
<mvo> ok
 * mvo is tired
 * seb128 too
<seb128> I should fix that before beta
<huats> hey everyone
<huats> seb128: are you around ?
<seb128> re huats
<huats> hello
<huats> :)
<huats> sorry I was in the train..
<seb128> that's alright
<huats> I have looked at gnome-build
<seb128> intrepid is frozen for beta so there is no hurry
<huats> ok
<huats> I am wondering (but I might be wrong :)) if the debian update is not wrong
<pochu> there's a problem with gdl & bug 274485
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274485 in gdl "can't install listen 0.5-5ubuntu1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274485
<pochu> hmm, that title needs an update :)
<huats> :)
<huats> I'll have a look
<huats> regarding gnome-build
<huats> I am really surprised
<pochu> huats: thanks
<huats> pochu: no pb
<seb128> huats: what?
<huats> I have noticed that the DD have not change the lib numbr
<huats> while upstream have change the LTVERSION
<seb128> huats: that's the soname which counts there
<huats> from 1:0:0 to 2:0:0 which means (according what I have understood) that the binary compatibility has been broken
<seb128> right, they screwed it, great
<seb128> huats: can you open a rc bug on gnome-build in debian saying the soname changes but the binary has not been renamed?
<huats> seb128: if you want I have the right update here
<huats> (well I think the right one)
<huats> sure
<huats> I'll do that now
<huats> pochu: regarding the listen pb
<seb128> huats: is anjuta still running using the current intrepid version?
<huats> seb128: don't think
<huats> I'll tell you that right now...
<seb128> huats: we will need to update anjuta tomorrow, how is the update going?
<huats> (I could not finish the build in the train, because of a lack of 1 package)
<huats> seb128: almost finished...
<seb128> ok good
<huats> pochu: libgdl-gnome-1-0 does not exists anymore in the new upstream version
<huats> they have removed that
<huats> so the package either...
<huats> seb128: the new anjuta requires the new gnome-build (in the configure)
<seb128> that's ok, but better to have gnome-build correct first
<huats> sure
<huats> ...
<huats> I am really sorry that I have found that pb, but on the other side I am to notice that I have understood it :)
<seb128> nothing to be sorry about, but would be nice to open the bug on debian
<huats> pochu: what do you want to do for gdl? (regarding the bug you mentioned) ?
<pochu> huats: I don't know, I haven't investigated it yet
<huats> pochu: ok
<pochu> huats: would it be possible to get rid of those dependencies?
<pochu> (of libgdl-gnome-1-0 dependencies)
<huats> anjuta won't need it in the new version (the one to be uploaded tomorrow)
<huats> pochu:  so it only remains python-gnome2-extras
<huats> there is a need to investigate
<huats> ...
<huats> I'll have a look tomorrow (once I have finished anjuta) if you don't do it first, pochu
<seb128> that's a trivial one
<huats> ok
<huats> seb128: I was sating that without giving a look at python-gnome2-extras
<seb128> just rebuilding might be enough, let me try
<huats> ok
<pochu> It didn't
<pochu> I tried it :-)
<huats> :)
<seb128> well just don't build the gdl option then, nothing use that anyway
<pochu> brb
<huats> seb128: it might be better if I provide a patch in the debian bug tracker....
<seb128> huats: you can yes, doesn't stop us to patch the ubuntu package too
<huats> of course
<seb128> vuntz: there?
<huats> seb128: I don't think
<huats> he is still in Paris tonight
<huats> and he have planned to met with soem friends...
<huats> so not sure he'll be here
<huats> ...
<seb128> ok, I was asked in case
<seb128> huats: <robster> seb128: oh, ouch. sorry about that. let me fix.
<seb128> huats: debian maintainer about the gnome-build upload
<huats> seb128: yep I know who robster is :)
<huats> great !
<huats> I have put the bug, and the fix
<huats> (in the bug)
<seb128> ok good
<huats> seb128: I am sorry I have to go...
<seb128> huats: that's alright, enough work for me for today anyway, see you tomorrow
<huats> seb128: spending some time with my gf fter 3 days away...
<huats> seb128: ok great
<huats> tomorrow the anjuta update will be OK
<huats> ...
<huats> (I am building it right now)
<huats> good night
<huats> (and pochu too :))
<seb128> huats: right, you should spent time with your gf and not packaging after some days away ;-)
<huats> :)
<seb128> huats: I'll refuse to sponsor any upload from you today ;-)
<huats> (but I didn't want to miss the freeze )
<seb128> have a nice end of evening
<huats> thanks seb128
<huats> you too
<seb128> (you can freeze exceptions don't worry)
<seb128> thanks
<huats> (and there'll be nothing to sponsor from me tonight :))
<huats> sure :)
<huats> but anyway
<huats> :)
<seb128> bye
<huats> bye
<Ampelbein> seb128: what do you think about bug 204253 ? its about activating the cache notification icon by default. should i take the issue upstream or is this a change we could have in ubuntu?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 204253 in seahorse-plugins "seahorse key cache notification icon not shown in notification area" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204253
<seb128> Ampelbein: hum, could you mail the ubuntu-desktop list about that? I've to admit I don't see the point to have an icon sitting there the whole day, we want to avoid having a zillion useless icons as some other os do
<seb128> Ampelbein: also you should reassign task, not close one as invalid to open a new one in such case
<Ampelbein> ok, will do that, thanks.
<seb128> Ampelbein: what you did means that the seahorse subscriber will get all the mails about the changes on this bug (somewhat a launchpad bug)
<Ampelbein> oh. did not know that, thought if the task is invalid they would not get mail.
<seb128> well there is no real point to list invalid task for all the packages which are not concerned ;-)
<seb128> easier and cleaner to just change the component for the open task
<seb128> anyway enough for me for today
 * pochu didn't know nautilus had tabs support...
<seb128> thanks for your work on those desktop bugs and updates ;-)
<seb128> pochu: that's new in 2.24
<seb128> 'night everybody, see you tomorrow
#ubuntu-desktop 2008-09-26
<woli> can somebody point me in the right direction for developing a panel application?
<LinuxWizar1> question on live cds........
<LinuxWizar1> put a live "cd" on a flash drive... any way of updating it?
<LinuxWizar1> i would like it to be persistant
<huats> hello everyone
<huats> and good morning
<mvo> does anyone else has three batteries in his gnome-power-manager applet?
<crevette> mvo, I seen such bug in bugzilla
<crevette> or perhaps it was you already
<crevette> (hello by the way)
<lool> mvo: There was an old bug where I'd get a new battery after each suspend/resume cycle :)
<lool> Didn't see enough suspend/resume success rate to see this bug though
<mvo> hello crevette and lool!
<mvo> hm, I will keep an eye on it and if its still there after rebooting I have a word with ted
<huats> hello seb128
<huats> and mvo and crevette :)
<seb128> lut huats
<mvo> hey huats and seb128!
<seb128> hello mvo!
<didrocks> seb128: hi!
<seb128> hey didrocks
<lool> Bah I keep missing the 2 minutes seb128 windows
<lool> Hey mvo!
<lool> hey seb128
<seb128> hello lool
<didrocks> seb128: I have done yesterday night the work on gnome-volume-manager (bug #274515). We will wait for the end of the beta freeze, I reckon
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274515 in gnome-volume-manager "Please sponsor gnome-volume-manager 2.24.0 into intrepid" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274515
<lool> seb128: I pushed the mm updates to Debian except for libxml++; it had a lintian error
<lool> manphiz will look into it in some hours I expect
<lool> seb128: So you can sync the rest
<seb128> lool: thanks, I'll ask for freeze exceptions before because I think syncs are accepted directly
<seb128> didrocks: you can still subscribe the sponsor team so it can be sponsored and stay in NEW until being unfrozen
<didrocks> seb128: already done :)
<seb128> ok good
<crevette> salut huats
<mvo> hey lool
<huats> vuntz: ping me once you are back :)
<huats> (and that you have enjoyed your train trip)
<huats> :)
<seb128> mvo: bug #272280 is for you
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272280 in gnome-control-center "gnome-keyboard-properties crashed with SIGSEGV in g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__VOID()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272280
<mvo> seb128: ok,I have a look
<ash129> hi to all
<ash129> hi i'm having problems in installing ubuntu desktop is this the right place to ask question
<ash129> anybody here
<vuntz> huats: pong
<huats> hey vuntz :)
<Ng> what happened to the Current Session tab in the Session preferences?
<Ng> (in 2.24, that is. someone is asking me why he can't disable gnome-panel anymore)
<vuntz> seb128: pong for last night
<seb128> hey vuntz
<seb128> vuntz: I wanted somebody on !ubuntu to try gnome bug #553852 which turns not not be a bug but a design decision
<ubottu> Gnome bug 553852 in gio "content-type detection broken in GNOME 2.24" [Normal,Resolved: notabug] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=553852
<vuntz> good to see you don't need me :-)
<fta> seb128, cairo 1.8.0 is out, they dropped the lcd-filter
<fta> seb128, bad quality code, also breaking the test suite
<seb128> right, I read the discussion they were having on the channel yesterday
<seb128> Keybuk: read that?
<seb128> intrepid is frozen for beta now, I guess we will want to update to 1.8.0 adding the patch again after that
<fta> seb128, we have two options, a/ keep the patch from 1.7.6 or b/ resurrect the patch we had before 1.7.4 which apparently worked better for most.
<fta> seb128, we have two options, a/ keep the patch from 1.7.6 or b/ resurrect the patch we had before 1.7.4 which apparently worked better for most.
<seb128> why was it working better?
<seb128> I will let Keybuk comment on that
<Keybuk> does the 1.7.4 patch still apply?
<fta> Keybuk, probably not, there's the huge legacy vs default change, a lot of reformatting, and some code changes (which i suspect are the cause for the difference we see)
<lool> seb128: You can grab libxml++ from incoming in some minutes
<fta> seb128, i'm having a problem with python-gnome2-extras-dev => Depends: python-gnome2-extras (>= 2.19.1-0ubuntu8) but it is not going to be installed
<lool> seb128: I guess you didn't want to sync glib 2.16 as it would bypass upload checks?
<lool> james_w: You around?
<james_w> hey lool
<seb128> fta: fixed in -0ubuntu9
<seb128> lool: glib 2.16? we have 2.18
<seb128> lool: oh you mean as a sru
<lool> yeah
<seb128> lool: we never really discussed syncs for stable updates
<seb128> lool: that's probably possible technically but I don't know how to send things to unapproved, syncing bypass the queue usually
<lool> seb128: Ok, that's what I guessed
<seb128> lool: probably something worth looking at, but so much to do ... I took the easiest option ;-)
<seb128> we don't often have the case anyway
<huats> seb128: i have grab the new gnome-build from the svn repo
<huats> I am surprised, they are using a substvars file ....
<huats> (which was not the case in the previous package)
<huats> and they have not update the minimum requirements for some of the dependency (by instance the still say libgdl-1-dev (>= 0.7.0) while the configure ask for > 2.23.0
<huats> :(
<seb128> to do what?
<seb128> huats: maybe join #gnome-debian on gimpnet
<huats> seb128: I am on my way :)
<fta> seb128, -0ubuntu9 ftbfed, but i guess you already know
<seb128> fta: yes, I asked on #ubuntu-x about xvfb but didn't get a reply
<fta> ok
<pochu> is everybody's sound working? mine doesn't since last reboot
<pochu> ** Message: Error: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument
<pochu> pulsesink.c(487): gst_pulsesink_prepare (): /play/abin/audiosinkbin/audio-sink/bin4/autoaudiosink1/autoaudiosink1-actual-sink-pulse
<pochu> that's when playing an mp3 file in totem
<pochu> rhythmbox doesn't work either
<pochu> but the startup sound works...
<pochu> I wonder if that's alsa being broken?
<pochu> 'couse the startup sound is esd, right?
<pochu> flash doesn't work either...
<seb128> pochu: try not using pulseaudio and see if you still get the issue
<mvo> asac: I got this nice "restart fixfox" box inside ff now, but when I press it, ff just died and did not restart - known issue?
<pochu> seb128: from system->preferences->sound->sound playback, selecting alsa and clicking on test doesn't work (error dialog), but it works with oss
<pochu> pulseaudio and autodetect and others don't work either
<seb128> pochu: does aplay on a .wav works correctly?
 * pochu looks for a wav file
<pochu> nope
<pochu> ALSA lib pcm_pulse.c:629:(pulse_prepare) PulseAudio: Unable to create stream: Invalid argument
<seb128> pochu: try stopping pulseaudio to see if that makes a difference
<pochu> yeah, I've killed it and it works now
<pochu> Luke maintains it, right?
<pochu> seb128: thanks
<seb128> right
<seb128> pochu: you can try the update listed on bug #274124
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274124 in pulseaudio "Sound no longer working after kernel upgrade to 2.6.27-4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274124
<pochu> I'm on 2.6.27-3-generic
<pochu> yeah, I can try it
<seb128> pochu: I think the title is misleading, the issue is rather a pulseaudio one
<pochu> seb128: yes
<pochu> seb128: gonna try it
<pochu> brb
<pochu> seb128: no luck, I'll comment on the bug and downgrade PA
<pochu> thanks again
<seb128> pochu: you're welcome, makes sure it's fixed before intrepid
<pochu> yeah, I'll target it for the release
<pochu> seb128: can you approve the hardy task? bug 274124
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274124 in pulseaudio "Sound no longer working after kernel upgrade to 2.6.27-4" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274124
<seb128> pochu: hardy?
<pochu> seb128: err, Intrepid, sorry
<seb128> pochu: I'll let slangasek or themuso decide about that, if it's nominated it'll be listed for approval
<pochu> fine
<didrocks> seb128: if there is some stuffs to do waiting for the end of beta freeze, do not hesitate, once again :)
<seb128> didrocks: ok will do, but now is almost weekend time ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: yes, but I keep working, even in weekend, you know ;)
<seb128> didrocks: I try to stop doing that ;-)
<didrocks> my gf is very comprehensive
<seb128> but that's because I spend my time on ubuntu during the week already
<didrocks> seb128: yes, you are really lucky to be able to do that ;-p
<didrocks> hope I will have the same, one day, too :)
<pochu> seb128: do you forgot to update libgweather or was that on purpose? ;-)
<pochu> seb128: I can update it
<seb128> pochu: if you want to do it great, it was too much work I didn't manage to do it, didn't want to stop for hours on one tarball
<pochu> sure
<seb128> they added python bindings to the build
<pochu> right
<seb128> pochu: thanks ;-)
<pochu> I was going to ask you if I enable them in the build
<pochu> seb128: the NEWS file says the API is unstable
<pochu> so I'm not sure
<seb128> if you want to do it that would be nice
<pochu> seb128: yw :)
<pochu> seb128: ok, I enable them
<pochu> seb128: and swfdec-gnome 2.24 updates to swfdec0.7 API, it it worth doing it?
<pochu> I think that way we can remove swfdec0.6 from the archive
<seb128> pochu: swfdec0.8 is in debian NEW, I was waiting on it to be accepted to sync
<seb128> but NEW is slow again nowadays apparently
<seb128> it's late for beta now so we will see after beta if they accepted it
<pochu> seb128: we have swfdec0.7 in the archive so we can build swfdec-gnome against that, right?
<pochu> but if you prefer to wait that's alright
<didrocks> pochu: I am already one it and waiting for swfdec0.8 in debian NEW :)
<didrocks> s/one/on
<pochu> didrocks: oh, cool :-)
<seb128> pochu: no, swfdec-gnome 2.24 requires swfdec0.8
 * pochu does libgweather then
<pochu> seb128: ok
<didrocks> seb128: I look everyday for debian NEW. I will keep you in touch when it will be updated :)
<pochu> (and yes, we can remove swfdec0.6 once that's done)
<seb128> didrocks: thanks, I'm subscribes to debian-devel-changes so I'll likely notice it there
<didrocks> so do I ^^
<pochu> seb128: and gmime2.4 is for jaunty?
<seb128> pochu: do we use this thing anywhere? I never looked at those updates but you can if you think that's useful
<pochu> seb128: it's an API break release
<pochu> so probably nothing uses it yet
<pochu> I guess it can wait for Jaunty
<seb128> pochu: right
#ubuntu-desktop 2008-09-27
<pochu> vuntz: hi. I'm trying to build libgweather with Python bindings support, but it fails with this:
<pochu> make[3]: *** No rule to make target `gweather.defs', needed by `gweather.c'.  Stop.
<pochu> vuntz: do you know what's up with it? There doesn't really seem to be a gweathers.defs target...
<pochu> gweather.defs, of course
<james_w> isn't that usually provided as a source file, rather than being a target?
 * pochu hugs james_w!
<pochu> vuntz, james_w: it's in http://svn.gnome.org/viewvc/libgweather/trunk/python/ (gweather.defs) but not in the 2.24.0 tarball
<pochu> likely missing from some DIST_FILES or something like that
 * pochu is an autonoob
<pochu> night folks
<vuntz> pochu: please file a bug against libgweather
<pochu> vuntz: ok, will do
<Hobbsee> anyone know what libglade-gnome0-dev was eventually replaced with?
<pochu> vuntz: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=554086
<ubottu> Gnome bug 554086 in general "gweather.defs not distributed in tarballs" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<RainCT> Hi
<RainCT> Are GNOME's wallpapers packaged somewhere? (And if no, is there any reason why they aren't?)
<pochu> RainCT: there's gnome-art, which allows you to download wallpapers and themes from art.gnome.org
<pochu> RainCT: I don't think there are GNOME wallpapers packaged though
 * RainCT gives a pochu a medal :P
 * pochu thanks RainCT and goes to study
#ubuntu-desktop 2008-09-28
<voltaire> hey
<krokosjablik> Hello, I am actually testing a bonobo server file for a gnome applet, how i can refresh the applets preview? If I change the "panel:icon" in the "server"-file, the applet preview  (Add To Panel) show still the old icon... Do I have to restart the bonobo activation server, how?
<krokosjablik> actually I just kill the gnome-panel process, it started then automatically and the applet list is fresh after that... Is there a better solution?
<cody-somerville> Does anyone here know Rodney Dawes?
<crevette> cody-somerville: its nick is dobezy
<crevette> dobey
<crevette> he is on #tango usually
<cody-somerville> We should see about getting him at FOSSCamp to see if we can standardize some of the extensions to his icon-naming-spec
<espacious> where do i find most common programs to use with gnome?
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-09-21
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> hey pitti
<pitti> bonjour didrocks! comment vas-tu?
<didrocks> pitti: Gut, Danke schön. Wie geht's? :)
<pitti> didrocks: tres bien, merci!
<pitti> so, new GNOME today then?
<pitti> didrocks: do you know, did seb128 ever get to auto-updating versions.html again?
<didrocks> pitti: no, I guess it's still need some love
<didrocks> it*
<didrocks> and yeah, ready for new GNOME \o/
<didrocks> pitti: vte has some ABI and API breakage, do we keep the old one or rebuild all reverse dep?
<pitti> ugh, some 30 rdepends
<pitti> is it part of the GNOME release?
<didrocks> pitti: I don't really know if it's an official module or not
<didrocks> let me have a look if I can find it
<pitti> it doesn't have a GNOMEish version number
<didrocks> yeah, but I am not sure that all official modules should have one
<didrocks> pitti: it's on http://live.gnome.org/TwoPointTwentyseven/Desktop
<didrocks> in "Current Modules"
<pitti> http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/vte/0.21/vte-0.21.7.tar.gz
<pitti> indeed
<Amaranth> hmm, does bdmurray have a new nick or has he just been gone a while?
<didrocks> well, coffee time. We will discuss that with seb, right? (30 rdepends... :/)
<Amaranth> sounds like a good way to waste a day :/
<Amaranth> hey mvo
<didrocks> pitti: can you launch another versions.py in another host (karmic one, if possible)? (I can setup it on my personal server if needed)
<mvo> hey Amaranth
<mvo> Amaranth: how is compiz looking today?
<didrocks> hey mvo and Amaranth :)
<Amaranth> mvo: waiting on maniac's approval to get constrain_y implemented in wobbly and resize
<Amaranth> otherwise libcompizconfig git has a fix for the crash when you start with LANG=
<Amaranth> didrocks: howdy
<Amaranth> mvo: still can't figure out bug 430981 though
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 430981 in compiz "keybindings not remembered on reboot" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/430981
<mvo> Amaranth: cool, thanks for the work on contrain_y !
<Amaranth> mvo: actually cornelius did it :P
<Amaranth> all I did this weekend if add a failsafe gnome session to gdm
<mvo> Amaranth: oh, well :) still thanks :)
<seb128> hey there
<asac> *sigh*
<didrocks> hey seb128, ton week-end s'est bien passé?
<seb128> bah some of the french translators seem angry enough with the software store naming to be wanting to change distro now
<asac> MAJOR constructions at my house!!
<asac> hi!
<seb128> didrocks, lut, oui, toi?
<seb128> asac, hey, how, what sort?
<didrocks> seb128: très bien, merci :)
<didrocks> hey asac
<didrocks> seb128: Bruno Patri fait parti du lot?
<seb128> didrocks, oui
<didrocks> ok
<seb128> they say that the name is impossible to translate without having a title suggesting it's a commercial application
<seb128> and that canonical just to enforce it to sell software over the community rather than promoting free softwares
<asac> seb128: the sort of construciton where you want t ohide
<asac> major hammering all the time ;)
<seb128> asac, run ;-)
<seb128> asac, where do you work from?
<asac> home ;)
<didrocks> asac: push your Hi-Fi on fire :)
<asac> didrocks: thats not enough
<asac> i have to find some other place
<asac> not sure where
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128
<chrisccoulson> did you have a good weekend?
<seb128> excellent
<seb128> you?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, not too bad. just did a bit of ubuntu stuff, and relaxed quite a lot as well
<chrisccoulson> catching up on sleep!
<seb128> catching up on sleep is always good ;-)
<chrisccoulson> it is, and i need to do lots of that now!
<chrisccoulson> because there will be no opportunities for sleep in a few weeks;)
<Amaranth> yay, I got all the firefox-lp-improvement scripts working on chrome
<Amaranth> the stock replies one is an evil hack though
<Amaranth> since I don't have cross-site XMLHttpRequest
<Amaranth> I suppose it'd work with epiphany now though
<chrisccoulson> we need a greasemonkey script to turn off the redirect for bug reporting now ;)
<chrisccoulson> that's so annoying
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - it breaks http://people.ubuntu.com/~seb128/versions.html too
<seb128> chrisccoulson, the links you mean?
<Amaranth> doable very easily I think
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it just takes you to the wiki now
<seb128> btw it's http://piware.de/workitems/desktop/karmic/versions.html now
<seb128> pitti just moved it to its server when it's working
<chrisccoulson> thanks, yeah, i just noticed the link wasn't working
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson, good morning
<chrisccoulson> good morning pitti
<seb128> hey njpatel
<njpatel> hey seb128
<seb128> pitti, can you bzr pull versions?
<seb128> I added a no-redirect to urls to open workflow bugs
<pitti> done
<pitti> I have quite a large bzr diff now, I'll reduce that first
<seb128> pitti, danke
<pitti> seb128: can you please commit http://paste.ubuntu.com/275117/ ?
<pitti> seb128: oops, please drop the "print"
<pitti> but it needs lazr.restfulclient now
<seb128> pitti, it's in ubuntu-desktop you should be able to push
<pitti> (bzr get lp:lazr.restfulclient)
<pitti> ah
<pitti> seb128, didrocks: mind if I drop the automatic calling of setup-launchpadlib?
<seb128> any reason?
<pitti> it's unexpected magic unsuitable for cron, and it hides other import errors like the old httplib or missing pkg-resources
<seb128> I'm fine with dropping it
<seb128> it's easy enough to run by hand
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i did the g-s-t update last night, but i went with dropping services-admin altogether rather than splitting it in to a new pacakge
<pitti> \o/
<pitti> chrisccoulson: thanks
<chrisccoulson> no problem!
<pitti> one thing less to shoot yourself in the foot
<seb128> did you drop services-admin too?
<seb128> ups
<seb128> I read users-admin for some reason
<seb128> good move ;-)
<chrisccoulson> dholbach spotted a mistake though - my update drops a dependency on system-tools-backends because the branch was not up-to-date before i started it;)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i thought we should drop services-admin now, as it's pretty useless with upstart
<chrisccoulson> i always thought it was useless anyway, but it's more useless now ;)
<seb128> not only useless but it can break your system and it's not new
<seb128> ie we got quite some bugs about people turning down gdm or dbus there
<pitti> seb128, didrocks: ok, I committed my stuff to versions bzr
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it will be good to get rid of it then
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<pitti> my work dir on my server is clean now
* seb128 changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to #ubuntu-desktop - home of the Desktop team - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-desktop/ | If you want to help out, check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/TODO or http://piware.de/workitems/desktop/karmic/versions.html | For support please join #ubuntu
<seb128> Laney, hey, should the new f-spot go the karmic?
<didrocks> pitti: great ;)
<Amaranth> seb128: did you see bug 432945?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432945 in gdm "add failsafe option" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432945
<seb128> no
<seb128> it's monday morning and I've a backlog of 360 bug emails from the weekend still to go
<Amaranth> hehe
<seb128> will have a look later
<Amaranth> alright, branches are ready to go though :)
<seb128> I've to look at making sure those entries are translatable too
<seb128> I've the feeling they are not right now
<Amaranth> seb128: they are, the .desktop files have _Name and gdm grabs the localestring
<seb128> ok good
<chrisccoulson> Amaranth - i saw your gnome-session patch
<Amaranth> upstream doesn't know what they want to do to get failsafe
<chrisccoulson> i assume compiz looks at that environment variable?
<Amaranth> chrisccoulson: yeah
<chrisccoulson> because compiz will still start in failsafe
<chrisccoulson> Amaranth - cool
<chrisccoulson> i wasn't sure:)
<Amaranth> chrisccoulson: but the failsafe session also disables metacity compositing, nm-applet, gnome-power-manager, bluetooth-applet, user login items, etc
<Amaranth> If failsafe doesn't login for you your X is broken :P
<chrisccoulson> Amaranth - how does the failsafe disable metacity compositing (ie, how does it know that the session is failsafe)?
<chrisccoulson> is it using the same method?
<Amaranth> chrisccoulson: If you only apply the gnome-session half of the patch gnome-session still starts normally, it ignores the -f option
<Amaranth> I believe so, let me check
<Amaranth> hmm, nope
<Amaranth> maybe gnome-session does something
<Amaranth> I'm pretty sure it disables metacity compositing, anyway :P
<chrisccoulson> Amaranth - i've got a funny feeling that gnome-session passes an extra argument to it
<Amaranth> possibly
<chrisccoulson> (or at least that's what i thought)
<Amaranth> except compiz starts metacity in this case
<Amaranth> /usr/bin/compiz, that is
<Amaranth> Maybe metacity compositing was just broken, I dunno
<Amaranth> It didn't turn on until I restarted metacity
<Amaranth> is anyone still seeing https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/430981 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 430981 in compiz "keybindings not remembered on reboot" [High,Confirmed]
<Amaranth> for me and one other person the bug has gone away
<seb128> I didn't try
<seb128> new edge layout is not so nice
<seb128> the sidebar takes almost as much space and the comments
<Amaranth> not here
<asac> seb128: how is ephy greasemonkey supposed to work?
<asac> just click on the .js and it installs it?
<seb128> right click on it and pick install in the menu
<asac> ah
<seb128> ie go on http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/, right click on bugtriage.user.js  and select the first entry
<asac> ok thtas still broken ... adblock works
<asac> let me check
<asac> i get a GTk warning about GTK_BIN cast failing
<seb128> is there a way to increase launchpad font size in firefox?
<asac> web_view = WEBKIT_WEB_VIEW (gtk_bin_get_child (GTK_BIN (gtk_bin_get_child (GTK_BIN (embed)))));
<asac> seb128: ctrl + ;)
<asac> it should remember it somehow
<mac_v> ah asac bet me to it ;p
<mac_v> beat*
<seb128> it doesn't in a consistent way apparently
<seb128> ie it's by page not cross launchpad
<seb128> no?
<Amaranth> http://people.ubuntu.com/~amaranth/greasemonkey/
<Amaranth> those should all work in epiphany, they work in chrome
<Amaranth> the stock replies one is a bit hacky and for some reason adds all the replies twice though
<Amaranth> but it works :)
<Amaranth> the karma one actually works better than the original even in firefox, the karma pages changed on edge
<asac> ok found the fix for greasemonkey
<asac> good
<Amaranth> it seems only firefox and IE8 support the new standard for cross-domain xmlhttprequest so I had to work around that in the stock replies script
<asac> Amaranth: thats odd. firefox 3.5 or 3.0?
<Amaranth> asac: firefox 3
<Amaranth> asac: GM_xmlhttprequest works around it because extensions don't have such a limitation
<Amaranth> but of course other browsers don't have GM_xmlhttprequest and they also don't implement cross-domain XHR so... stuck
<asac> but ephy uses same webkit
<asac> err gecko ;)
<asac> do other browsers have greasemonkey at all?
 * asac notices that you mentioned IE
<asac> packages with control.in are a mess ;) ... they should at least warn if the control timestamp is newer than the control.in before overwriting it
<hyperair> they should have a control rule in debian/rules imo
<seb128> pitti, any idea where to reassign bug #433363?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 433363 in gvfs "usb flash device fails to mount" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/433363
<seb128> the mounting fails on "can't read superblock"
<pitti> seb128: oh, btw, CDs work again
<pitti> seb128: will look
<seb128> pitti, oh nice, where was the bug?
<pitti> udev regression in blkid invocation
<Laney> seb128: yeah
<seb128> Laney, ok thanks
<seb128> pitti, danke
<Laney> I think the flickrnet transition is complete
<Laney> so we should do that too imo
<seb128> that?
<Laney> you undid it for the previous f-spot release iirc
<seb128> Laney, we are synced with debian at the moment
<Laney> oh alright
<Laney> straight sync then
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128 - you done any investigating on this gnome-keyring issue?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, no I didn't but I guess it's due to the previous changes to fix crash at shutdown
<seb128> they might try to clean things now rather than just closing
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm not sure yet. i noticed last night when i shut down that i got an error dialog from gnome-keyring-daemon pop up briefly before the desktop went away
<chrisccoulson> but i didn't catch the text in it
<seb128> never noticed that
<chrisccoulson> but that might be a clue if i can get it to appear again
<pitti> chrisccoulson: FYI, DK-disks 007 and new gdu are in karmic; I thought you needed that for something
<chrisccoulson> pitti - thanks. yeah, that fixes the annoying smart notifications
<Amaranth> buying a new disk fixes them too ;)
<davmor2> pitti: there is a ubuntu-bug scheme for audio isn't there?
<pitti> not yet
<pitti> seb128 wrote the beginnings of it in the totem hook
<davmor2> ah okay :)
<chrisccoulson> Amaranth - my disk is fine though ;)
<chrisccoulson> it just has a few re-allocated sectors
<chrisccoulson> no big deal:)
<Laney> how do I use symptom bug reporting?
<Laney> oh I thought there was one for audio
<seb128> Laney, totem has one which run aplay, paplay, gst-launch to play audio
<seb128> and which checks that some volume is set
<mpt> mvo, for 2.0, would it be reasonable to calculate the dependencies for any package whenever you went to the individual screen for that package? How fast would that be?
<Laney> Someone in another channel is seeing no sound device in their volume control
<Laney> thought that it would be a good case for symptom reporting
 * Laney has no idea which package. alsa-base?
<seb128> Laney, there is no audio hook right now out of totem I think
<seb128> Laney, it's probably a linux or alsa-base bug issue
<Laney> alright
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i think i solved the pygda depending on python2.5 issue that i mentioned briefly on friday
<chrisccoulson> (well, seb128 hinted at the issue and I think I've got a way to work around it)
<mvo> mpt: calulating them in what way? as if it would get installed?
<mpt> mvo, calculating the amount of extra disk space required
<mpt_> mvo, sorry, I missed your answer if there was one
<mvo> mpt_: that is possible and should not cause too much grief, but it will require some magic to ensure that its always consistent depending with the running transcations and the ones that got canceled in between etc
<mvo> mpt_: more after lunch
<asac> seb128: extensions-more doesnt work yet. seems not to harm either except that it depends on << 2.26+ at
<asac> the moment
<asac> so would hold upgrades back if installed
<seb128> dunno what this thing is
<seb128> I never used or touched it, I think that's a debian thing
<asac> ok to loossen the depends ... which would practically disable them for users
<asac> seb128: those are python extensions ... which doesnt work yet with new extensions from what i can see
<asac> e.g. no python extension support avail atm
<seb128> ok
<mpt_> thanks mvo, I just needed that info for a bug report discussion :-)
<seb128> I don't think it's important to have in karmic
<mac_v> mpt_: added a mockup for the "departments need mouse-over" bug :)
<kwwii> TheMuso: good evening...did you get a chance to look into adding the funcationality of setting a theme in gdm?
<seb128> changing the gdm theme should only be setting the background gconf key
<kwwii> seb128: we want to set a gtk and metacity theme as well
<seb128> same reply
<kwwii> seb128: right, but afaik that doesn't work yet
<seb128> why not?
<chrisccoulson> it does - i'm using a custom theme at home
<seb128> you maybe didn't try to change for the right user
<kwwii> seb128: I have no idea....I have asked everyone to understand which gconf key to set to make it work
<seb128> not sure if the code reading those keys run as gdm user
<kwwii> seb128: I couldn't find any info at all...I did search through gconf for the key
<seb128> it's a normal gnome-session
<seb128> it's customisable the same way as a desktop
<chrisccoulson> off the top of my head, the GTK and icon theme keys are under /desktop/gnome/interface
<chrisccoulson> the metacity theme is under /apps/metacity
<kwwii> seb128: well, I have been busy working on a new gtk and metacity theme, now I wanted to test it and couldn't figure out how
<chrisccoulson> and the cursor theme is under /desktop/gnome/peripherals/mouse
<seb128> chrisccoulson, for what user did you set it?
<kwwii> chrisccoulson: do you know if it was done for another user or such?
<seb128> you can change the system default to test
<seb128> that will change the default desktop one too though
<seb128> ie edit /usr/share/gconf/defaults/16_ubuntu-artwork
<seb128> and run sudo update-gconf-defaults to update the values
<kwwii> seb128: for testing that would be enough, thanks...but I still need to figure out how to set it just for gdm
<seb128> the same way
<chrisccoulson> something like that
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - gdm user
<chrisccoulson> i changed the keys with "sudo -u gdm gconftool-2 ...."
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - is it possible to set user specific gconf defaults on install?
<seb128> either it's the gconf keys for the gdm user or for sudo
<seb128> chrisccoulson, not that I know about in an automatic way but we can hack the postinst for that
<kwwii> in my art packages I have never set a gconf key for a specific user
<kwwii> I guess this is why I haven't been able to figure it out :)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, that's what i was thinking
<seb128> we never had to set gconf keys for users
<seb128> usually system services don't use gconf
<seb128> do we want a different background in gdm and on the desktop now?
<seb128> it would be smoother to have the same image from boot to desktop no?
<Amaranth> there were some times things would have been easier if we could change users gconf keys :)
<Amaranth> instead of hacking /usr/bin/compiz to check keys and modify them
<kwwii> seb128: yes, we want the same bg as used in the xsplash
<asac> seb128: can you check this please: http://pastebin.com/f62af3cc5
<kwwii> Amaranth: no doubt
<chrisccoulson> Amaranth - talking of /usr/bin/compiz changing user gconf keys - it still makes calls to /usr/bin/gconftool doesn't it?
<chrisccoulson> but gconftool doesn't exist
<Amaranth> chrisccoulson: but seb128 says it should :)
<chrisccoulson> i thought it didnt exist on my system when i checked the other day :-/
<chrisccoulson> perhaps it did ;)
<seb128> gconftool does exist
<seb128> it's an alternative
<seb128>  /usr/bin/gconftool -> /etc/alternatives/gconftool
<pitti> nope
<pitti> current version doesn't install it
<pitti> it only installs it for versions << 2.19.1-2
<seb128> it should install it for new installs and upgrades from this version
<pitti> then the lt-nl should be "lt"
<seb128>   [ Loic Minier ]
<seb128>   * Change the postinst to explicitely install the alternative on install and
<seb128>     upgrades from << 2.19.1-2.
<pitti> the 'if [ "$1" = install ]; then' was perhaps meant to do that
<pitti> but it's bogus
<pitti> $1 never is set to "install"
<seb128> ok, feel free to fix it if you know what is wrong ;-)
 * Amaranth stabs devhelp
<pitti> hm, is the source gconf or gconf2?
<pitti> seb128: will do
<seb128> asac, why do you add a "Replaces: epiphany-browser"
<seb128> pitti, gconf
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<Amaranth> Got a crash I thought may have been caused by the webkit upgrade so I ran it under valgrind all weekend while actively using it for a personal project and it didn't crash once under valgrind
<Amaranth> so it's a race condition of some sort
<seb128> you ran something under valgrind for a weekend? brave you
<Amaranth> some guy used to run X under valgrind all the time
<Amaranth> I think he may have gone insane
<pitti> seb128: ok, building and testing
<asac> seb128: default templatish. guess can be removed
<Amaranth> no supported system should ever upgrade from 2.19.x to current anyway so if the fix makes the symlink always install that's fine too ;)
<seb128> asac, otherwise that looks good to me, I'm just not sure about the conflicts on -data
<Amaranth> actually it wouldn't matter if they did
<asac> seb128: ok also made the transistional package arch all
<asac> seb128: i think the conflicts dont hurt.
<asac> seb128: we dont have a transitional package for that ... so i thought a conflict might help remove that old one
<seb128> asac, it does if somebody wants gecko back and do a ppa version or something
<seb128> autoremove should clean that one anyway
<asac> well. then they have to artificially bump the upstream version anyway
<seb128> or update-manager after dist-upgrade
<seb128> ok
<seb128> looks good to me with the arch change and without the Replaces then
<Amaranth> oh man, I hope no one with the keybindings problem has disabled compiz via appearance preferences to work around it
<Amaranth> I did so while testing something else and that's apparently when the bug went away for me
<seb128> Amaranth, some people do ask on bugs to try that
<Amaranth> unless it's just fixed for everyone
<seb128> I doubt it
<seb128> we got several duplicates during the weekend
<Amaranth> 3 people now that had the bug don't have it anymore
<seb128> some people have been suggesting to try without the desktop effects on bugs
<seb128> so if that makes any difference ...
<Amaranth> dunno that it does for sure
<Amaranth> I'm hoping one of you guys still has the bug and has time for me to feed you packages sprinkled with printf
<Amaranth> also, does anyone know if there is any update on the farsight release needed for msn video in empathy?
<seb128> no idea about empathy, too many things going on and we are far past feature freeze
<Laney> Amaranth: Sorry, it went away for me
<Amaranth> Laney: Did you at any point switch to metacity?
<Laney> yeah :(
<Laney> switched back though
<Laney> does that trash some settings?
<Laney> I can try with a new user later if you think that would help
<Amaranth> It shouldn't change anything except the gnome-session windowmanager key
<Amaranth> And of course it could have an effect on the gconf keys metacity and compiz share but people were having problems with keybindings for compiz plugins so that doesn't seem likely
<pitti> lool: I fixed the alternatives handling in gconf, FYI (you might want to do the same in Debian, I think you introduced the original error)
<Laney> oh my problems weren't for compiz specific shortcuts
<Laney> rather stuff I set from g-k-p
<Amaranth> People were reporting both problems
<Amaranth> I think it's time for me to dig out my old beast of a laptop and install jaunty
<pitti> is there any chance that this was related to the gconftool error messages at compiz startup?
<Amaranth> upgrade testing sucks :/
<Amaranth> pitti: Not unless those errors could trash the settings but they just check for gnomecompat plugin and if not found try to add it
<Amaranth> but with both the call to check the plugin list and the call to update it using gconftool they would both fail
<Amaranth> gnomecompat is just commands for screenshot tool and keybindings for those commands and alt-f2
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - want me to take the g-s-d update?
<Amaranth> ha, I just pulled up a stacktrace and maniac fixed it before I could even mention it
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yes please
<Amaranth> hmm, I wish I could do a search for bugs with dupes
<seb128> Amaranth, what do you mean?
<seb128> Amaranth, you can sort by number of duplicates
<Amaranth> Can you?
<Amaranth> ah, so you can
<didrocks> seb128: I talked to it a little later with pitti, but we didn't decide: vte has an API/ABI breakage. How do we want to deal with it?
<tjaalton> I've got a problem with FUSA in jaunty not respecting either AllowLogoutActions from gdm.conf, or the polkit settings (org.fd.hal.power-management.*). what should I do to disable reboot/shutdown from the menu?
<chrisccoulson> tjaalton - those polkit actions are wrong ;)
<chrisccoulson> you want to change org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit.*
<tjaalton> oh nice
<tjaalton> let me try those
<tjaalton> chrisccoulson: yeah, works.. thanks! the menu still lists them though, but I can live with that
<seb128> didrocks, they broke the abi and api after freezes? weird
<seb128> didrocks, did they change the soname?
<pitti_> hey sabdfl
<sabdfl> hello there pitti_ and desktop lovers
 * Amaranth waves
<davmor2> sabdfl: Hello
<Amaranth> sabdfl: So I can make the IRC Team happy, what is the name of the next ubuntu release? :)
<sabdfl> Lucid Lynx
<Amaranth> thanks
<seb128> hey sabdfl
<chrisccoulson> would anyone be interested in a replacement for services-admin for stopping/starting/restarting upstart jobs? (or is anyone working on one)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I don't think anybody is working on it
<seb128> not sure how useful that would be
<seb128> my gut feeling is that we have higher needs
<chrisccoulson> yeah, probably. i'm not sure how many people used the old tool
<huats> hello everyone !
<seb128> chrisccoulson, seeing that it only destroys your config I would say almost none
<seb128> lut huats
<seb128> asac, gnome-bluetooth 2.28 is out, do you want to do the update or should I do it?
<Amaranth> arg, gtk-window-decorator is crashing inside libwnck in a way that should not be possible
<sabdfl> hi seb, am enjoying the flood of updates after vacation, thank you :-)
<seb128> sabdfl, you're welcome, another flood coming today with GNOME 2.28 btw
<seb128> ;-)
<sabdfl> i saw :-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - want me to work on making suspend/hibernate work from GDM? it doesn't seem like anyone upstream is working on that
<seb128> chrisccoulson, that would be nice thanks!
<chrisccoulson> i'll sort that then
<seb128> excellent ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i've also got a patch for bug 408481 - i'm not sure if you want me to apply it now or wait for upstream to review it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 408481 in gnome-session "gnome-session crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_dispatch()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/408481
<seb128> chrisccoulson, apply while doing the 2.28 update I would say
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - ok, will do
<seb128> the change is easy enough to not be an issue
<c_korn> jcastro: hello. are you around ? I read you mentioned that karmic boots up in 4sec for you using a SSD. would you mind giving more detailed specs about your system ?
<\sh> guys, I have one simple question, where do someone change in karmic the GDM login screen? The old way of System -> Administration -> Login Screen, doesn't give anymore the theme for the login screen...
<\sh> s/where do/where does/
<asac> seb128: let me do that
<asac> one second
<seb128> asac, http://download.gnome.org/sources/gnome-bluetooth/2.28/gnome-bluetooth-2.28.0.tar.gz
<asac> uploaded
<seb128> asac, that was quick, thanks ;-)
<asac> np
<kenvandine> seb128, can you sponsor bug 340180?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 340180 in indicator-messages "Please provide indicator-applet support in empathy" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/340180
<kenvandine> adding the indicator to empathy
<seb128> kenvandine, will have a look when I'm done with zillion GNOME 2.28 tarball the ten zillion emails from the weekend and the other zillion people who pinged me since this morning ;-)
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> ie maybe not today
<seb128> or ask pitti
<seb128> I'm cracking under load with GNOME 2.28 tarballs today
<kenvandine> pitti, do you have time to sponsor bug 340180
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 340180 in indicator-messages "Please provide indicator-applet support in empathy" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/340180
<kenvandine> seb128, understand
<seb128> thanks
<pitti> kenvandine: hey; sure!
<seb128> pitti, want to do http://download.gnome.org/sources/gnome-power-manager/2.28/gnome-power-manager-2.28.0.tar.gz?
<pitti> seb128: yes, would like to
<kenvandine> pitti, awesome!
<seb128> pitti, thanks!
<kenvandine> pitti, rick has been riding me hard about that one :) /me hears whip cracking noises :)
<Laney> seb128: I'll have time for some updates later if you want
<seb128> Laney, cool, let me know on the chan when you want some
<Laney> probably be about 7 your time
<didrocks> seb128: no, they should have broken it before the freeze but we didn't update it since. I'll check again this evening, I just did it in a quick run and I'm unsure now
<Amaranth> ok, some more people around
<Amaranth> any one here suffering from bug 430981 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 430981 in compiz "keybindings not remembered on reboot" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/430981
 * chrisccoulson wishes there was some documentation for libxrandr
 * Amaranth wishes gtk-window-decorator would restart itself when it crashes
<chrisccoulson> you should rather wish for it not to crash in the first place ;)
<seb128> register it in the session
<Amaranth> seb128: that's too complicated to do now
<seb128> Amaranth, right
<seb128> tarballs are flying today already ;-)
<asac> gnome-terminal suggests all kind of fonts to me atm
<pitti> kenvandine: can you please say something in jabber?
<pitti> kenvandine: I minimized empathy now and switched desktop, that should give me notifications and entries in i-a, shouldn't it?
<kenvandine> yes
<pitti> kenvandine: can you please ping me?
<seb128> pitti, I can if you want
<pitti> ah, I get the notification
<pitti> seb128: you pinged twice, or is that a bug? (seb128 and Sebastien Bacher, like icq and jabber)
<pitti> kenvandine: the envelope doesn't change if there are messages
<kenvandine> humm
<seb128> pitti, I pinged on irc, icq and jabber
<pitti> seb128: merci
<kenvandine> pitti, ping me
<pitti> kenvandine: meh, I can't open a chat window any more
<kenvandine> did empathy crash on you?
<pitti> no, I can open a chat window for seb128, but not for you; clicking just doesn't do anything
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> i hit that a couple times last week, but couldn't repro it reliably
<kenvandine> if empathy crashes and you have an open chat
<pitti> works for everyone but you
<kenvandine> mission-control-5 needs to be killed
<pitti> -rw------- 1 martin martin 3570058 2009-09-19 17:20 _usr_bin_nautilus.1000.crash
<pitti> -rw------- 1 martin martin 1057591 2009-09-21 09:34 _usr_lib_notify-osd_notify-osd.1000.crash
<kenvandine> or wait a couple minutes
<pitti> look unrelated
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> weird
<kenvandine> i got it a couple times when empathy was crashing constantly
<kenvandine> it is like MC thinks the chat is still open
 * hyperair notes that notify-osd loves to crash
<kenvandine> if you give it a minute, MC figures it out
<pitti> kenvandine: I killed it, didn't help
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> my side i bet
<pitti> heh, placing a call works
<Laney> how complete is adium theme support?
<kenvandine> Laney, pretty complete
<Laney> cool
<Laney> I have a nice one on my macbook
 * Laney will give it a go
<tgpraveen> Laney: unfortuately only a graphical installer for webkit themees are missing
<tgpraveen> rest all are there
<kenvandine> you can put them in the right place
<kenvandine> or create a package
<kenvandine> pitti, ping me
<pitti> kenvandine: can't
<kenvandine> sigh
<kenvandine> well maybe that bug is becoming easier to reproduce :)
<kenvandine> that isn't related to the indicator patch though
<kenvandine> i was getting that when testing voice calls and crashing empathy
<tgpraveen> kenvandine: if someone calls me on empathy and i am not at my computer and hence miss the call. does indicator-applet store the the call was missed? empathy currently doesnt
<tgpraveen> and on the bug report for
<kenvandine> it should stay in the indicator
<kenvandine> but
<tgpraveen> it the devs suggested maybe something like t-a or notifyosd should store the history
<kenvandine> the question is what happens when you select it
<kenvandine> t-a?
<tgpraveen> *i-a sorry
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> i-a would store it
<kenvandine> and i think if you select it, it would take you into the call UI
<kenvandine> so you could call them back
<kenvandine> but i haven't tested that
 * kenvandine will test that today
<tgpraveen> i still feel emapthy should store such info and others such situations like someone sends a file to me and i miss that
<kenvandine> not sure i agree
<kenvandine> i would like to know someone was trying to reach me yes
<kenvandine> perhaps empathy should have some notion of recent activitiy
<kenvandine> so you could see events you might have missed
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - you've been busy today;)
<chrisccoulson> there will be no updates for me to do soon
<seb128> chrisccoulson, oh don't worry I know how it goes
<seb128> there will be plenty of upgrades to do
<seb128> especially that I've sport tonight so I will be away until 7 pm and 9 pm or something
<chrisccoulson> thats ok then, i'll try and get some in then ;)
<seb128> I also let all the non default install tarballs
<seb128> and some I've no interest in
<lool> pitti: Thanks, fixed in SVN
<pitti> lool: merci
<Amaranth> mvo: oh man, you reset unredirect fullscreen windows?
<Amaranth> there were like 5 or 6 really nasty bugs fixed by turning that off
<kenvandine> hey rickspencer31
<rickspencer31> hi kenvandine
<Amaranth> mvo: maybe we can just set that to true in the compiz-wrapper check for nvidia?
<seb128> pitti, bug #428115 is fixed in git wait for today's tarball
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 428115 in gnome-power-manager "Computer no longer locks on suspend or lid close" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/428115
<pitti> uh, why do I suddenly have metacity running...
<pitti> ... and no KMS>.
<rickspencer31> pitti: do you have gm645?
<mvo> Amaranth: yeah, I did - based on the report from chrisccoulson that it makes his nvidia very unhappy
<pitti> rickspencer31: yes
<Amaranth> mvo: yeah, white screen
<Amaranth> mvo: I've added a patch to enable it in compiz-wrapper when it detects nvidia instead
<pitti> that's the second time this happens; something at boot doesn't set up i915 correctly or so
<pitti> rickspencer31: hello!
<rickspencer31> hi pitti
<Amaranth> pitti: It fails to load intel_agpgart before i915
<rickspencer31> pgraner mentioned to me last night that he can't get compiz running
<rickspencer31> and he is running 645
<Amaranth> err, intel_agp
<pitti> rickspencer31: right, I think I saw sth. like that at boot
<pitti> seems to be a race condition
<seb128> hey rickspencer31
<mvo> Amaranth: ok, thats fine with me
<pitti> ugh, metacity is slooooooooooooooooooow these days
<Amaranth> I edited /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and added intel_agp\ni915
<pitti> switching windows takes ages for repainting
<Amaranth> until someone figures it out :)
<Amaranth> pitti: You're also running with zero acceleration since UXA depends on drm
<pitti> (EE) intel(0): [drm] Failed to open DRM device for : No such file or directory
<rickspencer31> pitti: seb128: kenvandine: team meeting tomorrow?
<pitti> right, that's probably be it
<pitti> rickspencer31: *slightly confused* sure?
<kenvandine> rickspencer31, i think we should
<seb128> rickspencer31, yes, why not?
<seb128> is this week special in any way?
<rickspencer31> okay, I won't be there, so who wants to run it?
<seb128> ah ok
<pitti> o/
<seb128> there you go ;-)
 * rickspencer31 makes sidelong glances at pitti
<seb128> rickspencer31, not there for the day? ie no weekly call either?
<rickspencer31> sweet
<rickspencer31> seb128: right, I think I'll need to cancel everything until Thursday
<seb128> ok
<seb128> everything is fine on your side?
<rickspencer31> I'll try to get ArneGoetje on IRC tonight
<rickspencer31> "fine"?
<rickspencer31> honestly, I am a bit concerned about boot experience, and Empathy
<Amaranth> mvo: ok, pushed
<Amaranth> mvo: btw, those constrain_y changes were committed to git
<pitti> rickspencer31: I'll put in the new usplash artwork soon, but ATM I'm not really sure how to actually bring usplash back
 * pitti reboots; this is ridiculous, brb
<rickspencer31> ug
<rickspencer31> btw, I'm at LinuxCon
<rickspencer31> I can't believe I forgot tomention this
 * rickspencer31 kicks self'
<mvo> Amaranth: aha, sweet - so time for a compiz upload soon
<Amaranth> mvo: along with a fix for bug 430518 in staticswitcher and bug 414535 in libcompizconfig
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 430518 in compiz "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in handleEvent()" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/430518
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 414535 in compiz ""compiz --replace" crash on intel in 'std::logic_error'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414535
 * \sh would really like to switch gdm themes...but invane..the functionality is just gone somehow
<Amaranth> http://cgit.compiz.org/compiz/plugins/staticswitcher/commit/?id=2097105fdf35ef7cbb40ce8e0c00e7d08f89c080
<Amaranth> he even mentions it in the commit :)
<james_w> urgh, gir-repository isn't very archive friendly, is there a plan to do anything about that soon?
<Amaranth> \sh: themes? what themes?
<\sh> Amaranth: the gdm login screen ;)
<pitti> back, that's better
<Amaranth> james_w: Once all the gir work is done the idea is to ship those with the projects they deal with
<Amaranth> \sh: there are no themes
<james_w> Amaranth: yes, I know, I wondered if there was a timeline for that
<Amaranth> \sh: except for changing the GTK+ theme and changing the background
<\sh> Amaranth: yes...but I have now xubuntu on it...I want to have gnome back ... so System -> Admin -> Login Screen doesn't work anymore
<james_w> it's a bit of a release issue
<\sh> Amaranth: yes that's it :)
<Amaranth> james_w: last I heard it was... some day
<Amaranth> james_w: not any time soon
<james_w> Amaranth: right, so I'm asking if there is a plan to do a split source or anything
<Amaranth> james_w: upstream?
 * Amaranth is lost
<james_w> no, Ubuntu
<james_w> if upstream isn't ready then they are not ready
<Amaranth> james_w: what's wrong with it now?
<james_w> something in main depends on it
<james_w> and it build-depends on every component that it has information for
<Amaranth> ah, but it pulls in a bunch of junk
<james_w> so that have the information for one thing in main we need to promote everything
<james_w> so it's an archive consistency issue
<james_w> which makes it more pressing for Ubuntu
<mpt> mvo, victory, just sent the apt: URL redirector + screenshot proxy RT
<\sh> bah..please dear gnome, don't tell me GDM stuff is only changeable via gconf?
<Amaranth> \sh: and only if you start gconf-editor inside gdm or use sudo -u gdm gconftool-2
<Amaranth> it's really not supposed to be user themeable, I don't think
<\sh> Amaranth: well...so after the mess with the {x}ubuntu-default-settings last week ro so...someone is really lost
<mvo> mpt: great
<seb128> the new gdm doesn't allow to change half of what the old allowed
<seb128> don't look for xml themes or that sort of things they are not there
<\sh> seb128: right..I was just wondering if there is a replacement "Login-Screen" UI for the old behaviour
<seb128> what old behaviour?
<\sh> seb128: e.g. changing the background via System -> Admin -> Login Screen
<seb128> no, the tool right now allows to change the autologin or timed login option and that's about it
<seb128> upstreams want to have the background setting to be a "set system default" option in the appearance capplet
 * asac off some NM testing
<\sh> seb128: and where do i change the greeter stuff? without running sudo -u gdm gconftool-2 ?
<seb128> you don't
<Amaranth> wtf, my Post Comment button is missing launchpad :/
<pitti> kenvandine: hm, it seems it doesn't auto-open conversation windows any more?
<pitti> kenvandine: by and large this change feels pretty buggy :-(
<kenvandine> auto open?
<Amaranth> ah, user scripts screwing up with new edge layout
<kenvandine> should only open them when you select it
<pitti> kenvandine: oh, the previous version didn't either, right
 * kenvandine would hate that :)
<pitti> kenvandine: I think what I meant is that there's nothing in the panel any more which tells me an incoming message
<pitti> before I just clicked on the empathy icon
<kenvandine> it should be in the indicator though
<pitti> now it'S completely silent
<pitti> kenvandine: yes, but I don't see that in the panel
<kenvandine> we need to fix the green dot
<pitti> kenvandine: there is no green dot any more :-(
<kenvandine> i am working on that now
<kenvandine> it is a new property in libindicate
<kenvandine> i am adding it
<pitti> i-a-session says I'm offline, and the envelope never changes shape
<pitti> ah, ok
<kenvandine> pitti, yeah... we need to beat on tedg about that one :)
<kenvandine> tedg, what is up with the status in indicator-applet-session?
<kenvandine> seems to be working less than it was a week ago
<kenvandine> and i still see no icons
<tedg> I'm not sure why you see no icons.  I haven't investigated that.
<kenvandine> tedg, nobody does :)
<tedg> What's the issue with it not working as well as a week ago?
<tedg> kenvandine: Nobody has icons, or nobody understands why you don't?
<kenvandine> well a week or so ago, i could kill the applet after empathy started
<kenvandine> and it would get my status
<kenvandine> nobody seems to have icons
<tedg> kenvandine: srsly?  (/me is trying to be hip)
<kenvandine> and the status is grayed out
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> yes... we talked about this last week :)
<seb128> works here but I'm not uptodate
<seb128> I expect is not one of ted's component which changed
<kenvandine> doesn't work in a clean VM
<seb128> rather the icon theme or something
<seb128> well I've all the dxteam tarballs uptodate there
<seb128> but not the rest of the distro
<kenvandine> so you see status icons?
<seb128> yes
<kenvandine> humm
<kenvandine> a fresh install with all updates does not
<kenvandine> oh... could it be the menu icons thing?
<tedg> kenvandine: I dont' expect Empathy using MC5 only to work.  Only if you have MC4.
<tedg> kenvandine: Do icons show up in a guest session?
<kenvandine> not sure... but they don't show up in a pristine VM
<kenvandine> which should be the same thing
<kenvandine> we actually just had this problem in gwibber, the throbber wasn't appearing because of the change to hide menu icons
<tedg> Hmm, okay.
<kenvandine> could that be it?
<tedg> Oh, yeah, if menu icons are hidden, they will get hidden.
<kenvandine> ok
<Amaranth> kenvandine: If that was the case seb128 wouldn't see icons either
<kenvandine> well that is the default
<kenvandine> Amaranth, unless he has overridden that setting
<Amaranth> hmm, I suppose
<kenvandine> tedg, you can set a property to make sure they are displayed
<seb128> are we speaking about the icon on the panel or the submenu ones?
<tedg> kenvandine: Yes, but if people want things to be sparse, it seems like those should be too.
<Amaranth> gtk_image_menu_item_set_always_show_image ()
<tedg> seb128: Submenu
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> but those are not objects
<seb128> they should not have icons always displayed
<tedg> seb128: Yes, but they are a "key" for figuring out the panel icon.
<seb128> well the panel icon is working there
<Amaranth> also "always-show-image" property
<kenvandine> seb128,  i think the design team wants them displayed
<kenvandine> i am getting the panel icon
<seb128> kenvandine, on what basis?
<kenvandine> dunno
<Laney> ooh, new gwibber
<mac_v> seb128: i thought mpt mentioned that the status icons were exceptions
<seb128> bah
<Laney> kenvandine: does the message area resize properly now?
<seb128> that whole object should have icons is just confusing to me
<Amaranth> seb128: On the basis that he said so? ;)
<kenvandine> you mean the editor?
<Laney> the list of messages
<kenvandine> not sure if that was fixed
<seb128> tedg, btw some people suggested that inkspace was not usable without icons ;-)
<Amaranth> You mean the bug where gwibber is always vertically maximized?
<kenvandine> hehe
<tedg> seb128: I would agree :)
<mpt> seb128, it'll take a while to get used to which kinds of things should and shouldn't. I think it's reasonable to count IM statuses as objects, especially since you can trivially add and remove custom statuses.
<kenvandine> tedg, PROP_VISIBLE, is that the old DRAW_ATTENTION?
<Laney> no, when you resize the window too large, messages only displayed up to a certain part of it
<Laney> so you had an ugly blank area
<kenvandine> Laney, i haven't seen that
<Laney> looks like the canvas wasn't bound to the size of the window somehow
<tedg> kenvandine: No.  PROP_VISIBLE sets whether the indicator is hidden or not.
<Laney> kenvandine: I'll get you a screenshot later
<kenvandine> ok
<seb128> mpt, to be honest I've difficulties to get used to no icon, I find way harder to pick a system action now
<tedg> kenvandine: Draw attention is whether it wants the user's attention.
<Laney> I just start it up and resize to the full height of my screen and see it there
<mpt> seb128, what do you mean by "a system action"? Can you give a couple of examples?
<seb128> mpt, restart, shutdown, etc in the fusa menu
<mac_v> ^ +1
<mpt> ah
<mpt> well, that's because there are too many of them. ;-)
<seb128> right
<seb128> but since we will not simplify the number of choices for karmic icons would be useful
<seb128> we can drop those when we have a number of options you can parse from a quick look
<mac_v> mpt: also the lack of the icons for the System menu[Admin , prefs] seems odd... since the rest of the menu has the icons  , but only those 2 dont have icons! [i understand the reason for the move... But , IMO , it looks odd ... :(
<Laney> Does anyone remember the recent RB discussion about some cover art not showing in notify-osd?
<Laney> I can't recall what the problem was
<Amaranth> All we have to do is implement this: http://www.joelonsoftware.com/items/2006/11/21.html :P
<seb128> Laney, I can find the bug number easily but I'm not sure anybody figured the issue
<Laney> seb128: I think it might have been something to do with image size?
<Laney> I was going to see if Banshee has the same behaviour
<seb128> Laney, bug #360228?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 360228 in rhythmbox "Rhythmbox album art is blurred in notification bubbles" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/360228
 * mac_v also doesnt have album art displayed  :(
<Laney> seb128: not blurred, for some songs which have artwork it isn't displayed
<seb128> Laney, ok, dunno about this one
<Laney> alright
<mac_v> seb128: that bug was actually fixed in notify-osd
<Laney> there was some discussion in here, dont know if there was a bug
<seb128> amazon broke covert fetching
<seb128> but that should be fixed in the current karmic version
<mac_v> seb128: Bug #393797
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 393797 in notify-osd "Feature request : improve the resizing algorithm" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/393797
<mpt> mac_v, yes, it does, but we can solve that in other ways.
<Laney> Now, on Karmic, the basic problem is still there but covers which no fit the "ratio that have to be fit" simply doesn't appear anymore.
<Laney> might be a clue
<mac_v> mpt: is it really essential to do that now , since we are anyway using gnome3 in the next release ;)
<mpt> mac_v, not for Lucid we're not
<Laney> it's not very nice having to special-case notify-osd like that
<mac_v> hrmm... /me got wrong info from phoronix
<dobey> hrmm
<mac_v> mpt: grrr... >http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NzU0NQ
<mac_v> they have wrong info!
<mpt> yes, they do
<mpt> reliable source: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l02bhwofEqw
<mac_v> ;)
<dobey> pitti, seb128: do you think it would be possible to get a new version of intltool into karmic?
<seb128> dobey, yes probably what does it change?
<Amaranth> mac_v: He practically yells "GNOME 2 desktop" :P
<mac_v> only now i'm watching this ;)
<didrocks> Amaranth, mac_v : we have the same wrong info in France. People assuming that GNOME 3 will be in the next LTS without doing any info check :/
 * mac_v hates youtube :/ ... too much spam videos with wrong labels
<mac_v> s/much/many
<Amaranth> didrocks: It doesn't even make sense though
<seb128> didrocks, it will be just gnome-shell will not be on by default
<didrocks> seb128: does gnome-panel will still exists in GNOME 2.30?
<seb128> GNOME3 is basically a normal GNOME update + gnome-shell
<didrocks> exist*
<dobey> seb128: bunch of bug fixes mostly. no new features. of particular interest to me though is the python quotes handling fix
<seb128> didrocks, yes for those who don't have compositing
<didrocks> seb128: oh great, dunno that
<seb128> dobey, sounds ok for an update now
<dobey> seb128: ok, great. i'll do the work, unless it's super trivial for someone else to do
<seb128> dobey, should be trivial to do, where is the tarball?
<dobey> launchpad.net/intltool/+download
<seb128> ok
<dobey> probably why sid doesn't have it yet...
<dobey> the watch file needs to be updated i presume
<seb128> that and I guess people who watch the gnome ftp list didn't notice it either
<mpt> Amaranth, even scarier, "Gnome 2.0". :-)
<Amaranth> mpt: That's probably why people thought 3.0
<pitti> dobey: sounds appropriate
<dobey> seb128: right
<chrisccoulson> i wish people would stop just randomly reopening bug tasks without leaving any comment
<seb128> yeah, same here
<chrisccoulson> it's really annoying, and they generally don't even subscribe to the reports they sabotage either
 * Amaranth just helped fix a system that wouldn't boot due to a stale mtab lock file
 * Amaranth loses all hope in the linux boot process
<rickspencer31> Amaranth: is there a bug on that?
<Amaranth> rickspencer31: I asked him to file one
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I usually subscribe them when changing back and adding a comment
<seb128> that's when I'm not lazy
<rickspencer31> Amaranth: thanks, and thanks for sticking with it
<Laney> I had someone called Artur Rona sabotage some of my reports recently
<seb128> when I"m lazy I just change it back
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - that's what i've just done
<Laney> when I emailed him he said "Someone needs to sort out this mess."
<chrisccoulson> the person who just sabotaged the latest report only created a launchpad account yesterday
<Amaranth> If someone changes the status on a bug without comment like that I just change it back without comment most of the time
<Laney> apparently he didn't like that I had linked Debian reports to my merge bugs
<chrisccoulson> i had another user suspended from launchpad last week for sabotaging another report
<Amaranth> I think lots of times they are just mad the bug isn't fixed _right now_ on their machine and they have to wait for the next release
<chrisccoulson> Amaranth - fair enough, but a lot of them don't leave a comment ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'd be inclined to think they were doing it just to be a nuisance
<Amaranth> I would hope the comment above their change is the changelog showing it was fixed so they can check the version but they probably won't even bother
<Amaranth> I know I've had at least one bug report I've gone back and forth on a couple times because someone didn't have the fix in their stable release
<seb128> we need a good page explaining why we can't backport every single change to stable
<chrisccoulson> perhaps https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates could be improved to explain it
<huats> seb128: I am taking care of gucharmap
<seb128> huats, ok
<rugby471> mvo, mpt mac_v: hello
<mpt> hi rugby471
<rugby471> pitti: did you manage to look at that merge?
<mpt> mvo, so, what's the story with bug 396527? What do we need to show?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 396527 in aptdaemon "Does not support config file conflicts handling" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/396527
<pitti> rugby471: hm, I didn't, sorry; I did not get mail about it for some reason; can you please paste the url?
<rugby471> pitti: sure
<mac_v> rugby471: hi... i added a mockup for SS history ;) ... but not sure how it looks , mpt hasnt commented about it ;p
<rugby471> pitti: https://code.launchpad.net/~rugby471/jockey/fix-386375/+merge/11990
<jcastro> chrisccoulson: can you send me a mail with a link to some of these messed-with bugs?
<jcastro> chrisccoulson: I can look into it
<rugby471> mac_v: I looked at it this morning, it looks a bit complicated, however I am sure it could be modified
<chrisccoulson> jcastro - sure. i can remember the last 2 anyway, and the user from the first one has already been suspended from launchpad
<jcastro> chrisccoulson: yeah I just want to have some examples and bring it up to the lp bugs team
<mac_v> rugby471: mpt yeah... i think the departments can be grouped together in a combo menu
<mvo> mpt: the story is that aptdaemon is not implementing it yet, but its fixed in bzr, so we need a new version of that and a bit of plumbing to connect the dots
<pitti> rugby471: thanks, done
<hyperair> seb128: could you look at bug #433813 please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 433813 in tangerine "[FFe] Please sync tangerine (universe) 0.3.2.2-1 from Debian Unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/433813
<rugby471> pitti: thankyou :-)
<mpt> mvo, ok. Do you plan showing the diff for 1.0? Or just an alert with buttons to keep your current version vs. use the package version?
<seb128> hyperair, acked
<hyperair> seb128: thanks
<mvo> mpt: I think we should have a diff for 1.0, that is what synaptic and g-a-i offer
<mvo> mpt: they use a expander for this
<mpt> heh, ok, tall order
<rugby471> mvo: I have started work on the history section :-)
<mpt> let me sketch one up
<rugby471> mvo: I am using elementtree to write a history.xml file
<rugby471> mvo: and then parsing that :-)
<mvo> rugby471: I saw that in your branch :) post-1.0 unfortunately :(
<rugby471> mvo: ofcourse :-)
<rugby471> mvo: and the changes for the dependency dialogs are too much for the ui freexe I think as well
<rugby471> *freeze
<mvo> mpt: "tall order" ?
<mpt> mvo, so you do you plan a single UI Freeze exception request for that and the "matching items" string changes etc?
<mvo> mpt: I think that makes sense. its probalby not that much of a issue because we don't have a great deal of translations yet anyway
<mpt> mvo, colloquial expression meaning a challenge.
<rugby471> mvo: incase you haven't seen the current state of the history, here it is http://videobin.org/+gb/it.ogg
 * ccheney will have much faster (~ 4x) upload speeds by next week, hurray
<pitti> chrisccoulson: how much will you get?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - that was directed at ccheney wasn't it?
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<mpt> mvo, what's the probability of the new path button for 1.0? Zero? Ten percent? Eighty percent?
<mvo> mpt: well, we can just use the same dialog as synpatic, it will not be worse than what we had before
 * pitti is still stuck with a 0.6 MBit straw
<pitti> chrisccoulson: oops, sorry
<pitti> ccheney: how much will you get?
<ccheney> pitti: 8m/2m i think, currently i only can get 3m/.5m, i am moving at the end of the week, afaik
<pitti> ccheney: nice
<chrisccoulson> heh, that's ok pitti - but you woke me up!
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<mvo> rugby471: nice
<seb128> oh, chrisccoulson is awake
<pitti> chrisccoulson: sorry for interrupting your dreams
 * seb128 pushes updates chrisccoulson's way
<mvo> mpt: the new path buttons? 1% - sorry but there is just too much other stuff that needs to be done
<ccheney> pitti: i'll finally get back to the level of access i had 10 years ago, when i worked for a telco, lol :)
<rugby471> mvo: hehe
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, work time is for catching up on sleep here ;)
<mpt> mvo, ok, that's what I thought, I was just mildly confused by you having worked on it last week. :-)
<mvo> mpt: we should have a branch in the ppa for people to play with the shinny, I would love to push out the pathbar stuff, just not release with it :)
<mvo> mpt: I like it, it looks just amazing
<huats> seb128: I am also taking the gtksourceview
<seb128> huats, ok
<huats> (once versions.html is updated :))
<mpt> mvo, indeed it does.
<mpt> mvo, can you think of a reliable way for me to trigger that conf file conflict dialog in Synaptic so I can tweak it?
<mpt> (see it to tweak it, I mean)
<chrisccoulson> jcastro - i just sent you an e-mail with a couple of examples in
<jcastro> chrisccoulson: sweet. If you ever run into things that break your workflow feel free to ping me with it and I'll bring it up to the lp bugs team. I "collect" issues like this strangely enough.
<mvo> mpt: I will make a screenshot for you, give me a sec
<chrisccoulson> jcastro - thanks:)
<chrisccoulson> the second example was less disruptive, but the first example has a lot of tasks on it, and the user changed almost all of them
<mpt> Maybe bug supervisors should have a "Revert back to this state" menu item for each element in the history
<mvo> mpt: http://people.canonical.com/~mvo/tmp/Screenshot-Untitled Window.png
<seb128> dobey, is that normal that the new intltool version has no NEWS?
<Amaranth> mvo: spaces in URL = bad :)
<mpt> Amaranth, it's a Chromium bug
<Amaranth> mpt: No no, Chromium opens them fine
<Amaranth> xchat doesn't make links of them correctly
<mpt> Amaranth, I mean, if you copy an URL containing spaces out of Chromium's address bar, it doesn't escape the spaces.
<mpt> With Firefox, it does.
<Amaranth> oh
<mpt> And with Epiphany, the spaces already get escaped when it loads the URL.
<Amaranth> cool, mvo is using chromium too :)
<jcastro> it's the new black
<Amaranth> mvo: I made a modified stock replies userscript that (almost) works correctly
<Amaranth> as long as you don't mind seeing the stock replies twice and don't want to edit them :P
<Amaranth> http://people.ubuntu.com/~amaranth/greasemonkey/
<Amaranth> Don't try any of the other scripts, edge changed so they just break things
<mac_v> rugby471: simplified it ;) ... check latest mockup
<mpt> thanks mvo
<mac_v> mpt: Software store history mockup > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareStore/Mockups?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=history1.png
<mpt> mac_v, I still don't think it's necessary to get rid of the navigation pane in this section any more than any of the other sections
<rugby471> mac_v: I like it better, however I don't feel it fits in with the rest of SoftwareStore
<rugby471> pretty much what mpt is saying :-)
<mac_v> ;)
 * mvo celebrates rev300 of software-store and calls it a day
<mpt> mac_v, and in the same vein, why use the screenshots -- rather than icons -- to represent applications in this section, but not in every other section?
<mac_v> rugby471: mpt: we could just add the navigation pane to the left
<mpt> mac_v, also, the blue color is supposed to signify "you're somewhere in the Get Free Software section". :-)
<Amaranth> Holy crap that feature will be awesome
<mpt> (though there are a couple of annoying exceptions to that at the moment)
<Amaranth> mpt: I thought blue meant not installed an white meant installed
<rugby471> Amaranth: HERE IS THE CURRENT STATE OF THE HISTORY SECTION http://videobin.org/+gb/it.ogg
<rugby471> oops caps-lock on :-(
<Amaranth> Cruise control for cool and all
<mac_v> mpt: this section is like a description , and it would be noce to have the screenshot of the app for recall rather than just the icon... the blue was because i used the main section window to do the mockup... nothing specific ;)
<mpt> Amaranth, that's one of the annoying exceptions: If you're looking at an app in the G.F.S. section that happens to be installed, its background is white and should be blue
<mvo> mvo: I don't use the script that much anymore, because they tend to break too much :(
<rugby471> mpt: are you sure, I thought it was correct
<mpt> I should report a bug about that
<Amaranth> mvo: you mean me :P
<rugby471> hehe mvo is speaking to himself
<Amaranth> rugby471: Not enough emphasis on the installed dates
<mvo> rugby471: histroy> yeah, we need to make sure it can present stuff installed via apt-get in the future too, but its a good start
<rugby471> Amaranth: you mean in the calendar?
<mvo> Amaranth: yes
<Amaranth> Really the best interface would probably be the month/year arrows with a list of days things were installed
<mvo> rugby471: speaking to oneself is the first sign of madness, no?
<rugby471> hehe
<rugby471> Amaranth: I was thinking about that, maybe we will have to write our own gtkCalendar
<rugby471> Amaranth: however for a prototype it is okay
<Amaranth> so the month/year arrows from the calendar widget then "6 items installed on the 12th" "57 items installed on the 16th"
<mac_v> rugby471: just copy fspot's ;)
<Amaranth> So you can say "Oh, that's why my system doesn't boot anymore" ;)
<rugby471> Amaranth: we might end up going with mac_v and mpt's ideas https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareStore/Mockups?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=history1.png
<Amaranth> mac_v: That window title font makes me cry :P
<rugby471> Amaranth: that is exactly what I was thinking, except by the  it is probably too late :-)
<Amaranth> rugby471: Live CD recovery tools :)
<mac_v> Amaranth: meh... the settings were all messed up! since i wanted to use the human theme ;p
<Laney> what's a department in that context?
<rugby471> Amaranth: true...
<rugby471> Laney: departments - Office, Graphics, Other etc.
<mpt> rugby471, those aren't my ideas :-P
<mpt> Laney, it's a department store, y'see
<rugby471> mpt: welll I didn't want to leave you out :-)
<mac_v> Laney: accessories/games/graphics/...
<Laney> oh, I get it
<rugby471> mac_v: I think the f-spot style widget would be best, however someone has to write the widget in python :-)
<rugby471> mac_v: so until someone wants to do that, the calender is the next best thing :-)
<mac_v> mpt:  i'v credited you too in the mockup page ;p
<mac_v> rugby471: the calendar's main problem is its bulky :(
<rugby471> mac_v: yep, and too many dates shown that nothing happens on
<rugby471> mac_v: that's why the timeline is great
<rugby471> mac_v: but as I said, it needs someone to write it :-)
 * mac_v pokes rugby471 to write it ;p
 * rugby471 reminds mac_v he isn't that good :-)
 * rugby471 finds a treasure trove http://billreminder.googlegroups.com/web/dateslider.py
 * rugby471 jumps up and down
<rugby471> mvo, mpt: mac_v: this is the f-spot slider in python http://billreminder.googlegroups.com/web/dateslider.py
<rugby471> just need to check with the author whether we can use it
<mpt> rugby471, and the author would need to sign the contributor agreement
<mac_v> rugby471: IIRC mpt wanted a much prettier slider ;)
<rugby471> mpt: ofcourse
<rugby471> mpt: I shall email him now
<rugby471> mpt: he is an ubuntu user *score!*
<Laney> isn't billreminder written by kirkland?
<rugby471> Laney: dunno
<Laney> might be something else
<rugby471> Laney: but this luiz guy is the one who wrote the widget
<Laney> alright
<rugby471> mpt: email sent
<mpt> good jorb
<Laney> It was divitup that I was thinking of
<rugby471> mpt, mvo: I have told him to email em back, but if a guy called Luiz starts talking to you you know who it is :-)
<rugby471> em > me
<mpt> ok
<pitti> hm, where's software-store nowadays, menu-wise?
<pitti> mvo, seb128: I don't have it any more in apps, and neither in system
<seb128> pitti, it's pending upload from mvo
<mvo> seb128: what needs to change in the desktop file?
<seb128> it's using nodisplay=true right now because that was required in the system menu
<rugby471> pitti: thanks for that :-)
<seb128> mvo, you don't read bugs email do you? ;-)
<mvo> seb128: no :( I'm too busy adding new ones
<seb128> mvo, I'm half joking when asking that, if email is not a good way to reach you I will note it
<seb128> mvo, not even assigned bugs using pitti's filtering?
<seb128> mvo, any it just needs to drop the NoDisplay=true you added recently
<seb128> they changed their mind about where to display it
<rugby471> mvo: maybe a rev 301?
<seb128> it's replaceing the gnome-app-install one in the application menu
<mvo> seb128: ok, I check the bug and upload a r301 .)
<rugby471> mvo: Iam currently integrating the history stuff into software-store
<mvo> rugby471: could you create a post-karmic branch for that please?
<rugby471> mvo: sure
<mvo> rugby471: that makes merging easier for me :)
<rugby471> ok
<rugby471> mvo: I shall do that and then revert changes in my normal branch
<mvo> rugby471: great, many thanks
<mvo> seb128: its just the NoDisplay? sorry for the dumb question, the bug is not that clear
<seb128> mvo, just drop the NoDisplay=true you added a week ago
<seb128> mvo, sorry about the bug not being clear ;-)
<mvo> seb128: np - many thanks, I upload now
<pitti> seb128: ah, thanks
<pitti> I wondered whether this still uses gksu, or policykit now
<pitti> evand proposes a new usb-creator with PK support
<pitti> and I think we don't have a lot of gksu stuff left (or any at all, except synaptic)
<mpt> seb128, the awkward thing about that is that it was completely hidden in alpha 6, afaik
<mvo> language-selector
<mvo> pitti: ^---
<pitti> mvo: ah, right
<seb128> mpt, I did the change on friday afternoon, it was in the system menu for alpha6
<mvo> but yeah, other than this it looks very good
<mpt> ah, ok
<seb128> pitti, gdebi
 * mvo needs to leave now 
<mvo> that too
<mpt> rugby471, can the list of applications in a department easily have a separator in it somewhere?
<rugby471> mpt: sure
<mpt> rugby471, ok, I'm just speccing the 1.0 solution for bug 432819
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432819 in software-store "software-store doesn't respect X-AppInstall-AlwaysOnTop" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432819
<rugby471> mpt: yup I thought so :-)
<mpt> rugby471, which will be: If there are any apps with X-AppInstall-AlwaysOnTop, list them alphabetically followed by a separator, then list all the others alphabetically.
<mpt> Probably you could have guessed that. :-)
<seb128> ok, time for a sport and dinner break, I will be back in 2.5 hours
<seb128> everybody feel free to claim updates meanwhile
<rugby471> mpt: you were saying about how installed software was not marked with a blue background in software-store
<rugby471> mpt: that has been fixed
<seb128> anything not upload or claimed on launchpad should be free
<seb128> and the versions page gets regular updates
<mpt> rugby471, no, that it should have a blue background in the "Get Free Software" section but not in the "Installed Software" section.
<rugby471> mpt: oh
<rugby471> mpt: ok
<rugby471> mpt: horray! the history stuff is working :-)
<c_korn> tedg: hello. I replied to the bug report.
<rugby471> mpt: now the writing to the xml file has been integrated
<c_korn> tedg: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-applet/+bug/433274/comments/3
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 433274 in indicator-applet "indicator-applet does not have an icon in the panel" [Medium,Triaged]
<dobey> doh, just missed seb
<mpt> rugby471, bravo.
<rugby471> hehe
<rugby471> gotta do some work now
<rugby471> :-)
<Amaranth> I think there have been at least a dozen seemingly different bugs that have been confirmed as being fixed by disabling unredirect_fullscreen_windows
<Amaranth> I feel sorry for nvidia users, stupid driver :/
<didrocks> updating brasero
<huats> updating bug-buddy and pessulus
<huats> (gucharmap and gtksourceview2 are waiting for sponsors)
<pitti> good night everyone
<didrocks> have good night pitti
<didrocks> taking gnome-terminal
 * ccheney hopes he is just experiencing jaunty intel driver issues and not actual problem with his system
<ccheney> lots of weird video corruption :-\
<hyperair> try karmic
<hyperair> i switched to karmic because of all kinds of intel driver issues
<ccheney> its either memory corruption or a video driver problem, its dropping weird pixels all over my screen
<ccheney> well it is memory corruption period i suppose, but may be driver or memory itself
<hyperair> ouch
<ccheney> i suppose i should reboot and verify its not my memory with memtest86
 * ccheney moved his irc session to another system so he can test it
 * Amaranth is burying himself in bug mail
<Amaranth> stupid launchpad sending bug mail for your own changes :/
<dobey> heh
<dobey> well i would have that problem solved, if the API was available
<ccheney> looks like a crap driver issue, or at least not ram, haven't gotten any memory errors yet
<cassidy> kenvandine, hey. Any news about the Ubuntu Adium chat theme?
<kenvandine> hey cassidy
<kenvandine> not going to ship one
<kenvandine> we have one, but based it on one that shipped without a license
<kenvandine> as most seem to do
<cassidy> :(
<hyperair> adium? or do you mean pidgin?
<kenvandine> we contacted the author who volunteered to release it under a friendly license, but then revealed that he had just modified someone else's work...
<kenvandine> and the original author hasn't responded
<kenvandine> hyperair, empathy adium
<hyperair> ah
<kenvandine> so i guess we need to just create something from scratch
<kenvandine> which won't happen for karmic
<Zdra> kenvandine, sad
<kenvandine> yup
<Zdra> kenvandine, there are no theme with good licence we could install by default?
<kenvandine> Zdra, i think the indicator patch is about ready to be merged into master :) (post 2.28 of course)
<Zdra> kenvandine, even if not looking like human, but just to get some demo theme
<kenvandine> i couldn't find any decent ones with licenses
<Zdra> :/
<kenvandine> if you know of any, i would be happy to package it
<kenvandine> at least get it into universe
<kenvandine> adium extras is like wild-wild west
<Zdra> kenvandine, tbh I would consider no licence like free for all
<kenvandine> we can't ship that though
<chrisccoulson> well, that was a long day!
<seb128> wb chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128
<chrisccoulson> time to do some work now:)
<Zdra> kenvandine, you'll have to see with cassidy for the review of indicator patch ;)
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> he's tough
<kenvandine> :)
<chrisccoulson> empathy got indicator support now?
<chrisccoulson> i'll have to try that out in a bit
<kenvandine> robert_ancell went over it and finished fixing everything from the last review
<Zdra> chrisccoulson, kenvandine did a patch, not merged upstream
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, in karmic
<chrisccoulson> Zdra - cool
<chrisccoulson> thanks kenvandine:)
<kenvandine> Zdra, i really want it upstream after 2.28 :)
 * chrisccoulson adds indicator to panel
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, i have a couple updates to the patch, adds avatar and the green dot
<chrisccoulson> cool!
<chrisccoulson> green dot?
<kenvandine> when you have a new message. anything that should draw your attention to it
<kenvandine> there will be a green dot over the envelope
<hyperair> hmm power manager's not locking my screen when i suspend
<hyperair> why is that, i wonder?
<chrisccoulson> hyperair - known issue
<chrisccoulson> that will be fixed in the next gnome-session update
<hyperair> ah
<hyperair> okay
<hyperair> that's great
<chrisccoulson> the issue is that gnome-power-manager is not involved when you suspend manually now, and so there is nothing yet which locks the screen
<hyperair> i figured as much
<chrisccoulson> right, g-s-t is ready for sponsoring now:)
<hyperair> chrisccoulson: is that also the reason for my suspend key not working?
<chrisccoulson> hyperair - thats unlikely. your suspend key could be any number of things, eg, not producing keypress events at kernel level, X not using the keyboard device or sending the wrong event etc
<chrisccoulson> if you kill g-p-m and run xev, do you see any events?
<hyperair> i thought it was settings-daemon which grabbed the suspend key
<hyperair> my suspend key turns off my monitor's backlight for some reason
<chrisccoulson> hyperair - gnome-power-manager grabs that key
<hyperair> hmm something else is grabbing it
<chrisccoulson> if it turns off your monitors backlight, then it might be mapped incorrectly somewhere
<chrisccoulson> best thing is to kill g-p-m and g-s-d and see what keysym it produces
<hyperair> chrisccoulson: keycode 150 (keysym 0x1008ff2f, XF86Sleep)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - based on the information already in bug 432692, that might actually be fixed by the gnome-session patch i've written
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432692 in gnome-session "gnome-session crashed with SIGSEGV in g_timeout_dispatch()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432692
<hyperair> chrisccoulson: gnome-settings-daemon was grabbing it
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok good
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - it looks the same from the data there anyway
<Amaranth> Why does every crash for compiz that involves nvidia crash inside the nvidia driver?
<chrisccoulson> hyperair - just wondering which plugin grabs that key in g-s-d
<Amaranth> And some guy just got done yelling at me for suggesting radeons using fglrx would be better :)
<hyperair> hmm
<chrisccoulson> hyperair - g-s-d doesn't grab that by default, but you can configure the media-keys plugin to grab it
<chrisccoulson> it's not there by default though
<chrisccoulson> hyperair - what is the output of gconftool-2 --dump /apps/gnome_settings_daemon/keybindings ?
<hyperair> chrisccoulson: there's a suspend shortcut in the keyboard shortcuts.
<hyperair> chrisccoulson: i bound that to XF86Sleep
<hyperair> chrisccoulson: deleting that binding stops the screen blanking
<chrisccoulson> hyperair - oh, ok. i would remove that, it doesn't do anything:)
<hyperair> okay
<Amaranth> chrisccoulson: well apparently it does something now :)
<chrisccoulson> the sleep key handling in g-s-d doesn't work. perhaps i should just patch it to remove it completely
<hyperair> chrisccoulson: i can't restart gnome-power-manager for some reason.
<hyperair> ** (gnome-power-manager:22706): WARNING **: Either HAL or DBUS are not working!
<chrisccoulson> was it running before?
<hyperair> it was
<hyperair> i killed it earlier
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm
<hyperair> for some reason it's trying to locate hal
<chrisccoulson> tried a reboot?
<hyperair> no
<chrisccoulson> hal is still needed for the backlight stuff isn't it?
<hyperair> no it isn't
<hyperair> at least i don't think it is
<hyperair> last time i went digging through gpm code i saw xbacklight and xrandr things
<Amaranth> alright, got rid of about 50 bugs in compiz set to New, I think I'm going on bug triage for the day
<hyperair> oh well. i just started hal and gpm is up again
<chrisccoulson> hyperair, FYI gnome-settings-daemon runs "apm xset dpms force off" when you map the sleep key
<Amaranth> chrisccoulson: in KMS land backlight is all handled through xbacklight
<hyperair> and my suspend key works now. woo
<seb128> Amaranth, in case I didn't say it yet, good to see you around and working on compiz again ;-)
<chrisccoulson> Amaranth - did g-p-m grow support for that yet?
<hyperair> chrisccoulson: meh. what's up with that behaviour?
<Amaranth> chrisccoulson: not sure
<hyperair> Amaranth: the brightness applet works, and that's part of gpm so i reckon yes
<chrisccoulson> hyperair - which behaviour? the sleep key handling in g-s-d?
<hyperair> yep
<Amaranth> All I know for sure about KMS and backlights is that my panel backlight can't be adjusted in KMS mode
<chrisccoulson> it's redundant functionality there, and should just be removed now
<hyperair> it could at least bug devkit
<hyperair> at least suspend would do what it was supposed to do
<chrisccoulson> i'll report a bug upstream for that one
<chrisccoulson> hyperair - i don't think there's any point in making the functionality in g-s-d work. we already have g-p-m for that
<chrisccoulson> it should just get removed, as it's cruft now:)
<hyperair> i think it would be nice for the suspend key to remain configurable
<Amaranth> seb128: thanks, it's fun to be able to complain about drivers again :)
<hyperair> can't we have the keyboard shortcuts option remain and instead hook up to gpm?
<chrisccoulson> hyperair - possibly - but that would need to be configurable in g-p-m really
<hyperair> hmm yeah
<hyperair> it would
<hyperair> file a bug upstream =D
<chrisccoulson> Amaranth - would you mind if i complained about the nvidia drivers?
<chrisccoulson> :)
<Amaranth> g-p-m could ship a keybindings file and the keybindings capplet would pick it up automatically
<Amaranth> so long as g-p-m has some option for sleep key in gconf already
<hyperair> heh
<Amaranth> chrisccoulson: I'll join you
<hyperair> it doesn't i think
<chrisccoulson> Amaranth - do we share the same hatred for nvidia?
<Amaranth> 3 damn years they've known about that bug
<Amaranth> oops, it's even got my swearing :P
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it seriously sucks
<chrisccoulson> i wish i could get my money back for crappy drivers;)
<hyperair> what bugs?
<chrisccoulson> hyperair - the white screen of death
<Amaranth> bug 160264
<Amaranth> maybe?
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/160264/+text)
<Laney> seb128: got any updates in mind?
<chrisccoulson> Amaranth - yeah, thats the one
<Laney> for me to do
<Amaranth> chrisccoulson: I've had to say it so much in the last hour I memorized it :)
<seb128> Laney, there is lot to do
 * hyperair gets nice beautiful flickers.
<hyperair> with nvidia i mean
<Laney> seb128: Shall I just pick from the list then?
<seb128> Laney, yes please
<hyperair> i seriously don't understand what's gone wrong that can cause an LCD to fliker
<Laney> k
<hyperair> flicker*
<seb128> Laney, the version page is updated every half an hour again
<chrisccoulson> hyperair - thats because we have to enable "unredirect fullscreen windows" in compiz to work around rubbish nvidia drivers ;)
<Amaranth> hyperair: my monitor shows snow
<hyperair> lol
<Amaranth> but I think that's by design
<Amaranth> It looks pretty fake
<Laney> alright then
<seb128> Laney, do you prefer to do universe ones?
<hyperair> chrisccoulson: does that result in flickers when nothing is open?
<hyperair> chrisccoulson: i.e. even my desktop wallpaper flickers
<Amaranth> hyperair: monitor flickers or flickers where you wallpaper shows and nothing else?
<chrisccoulson> hyperair - it should only be flickers with fullscreen stuff
<hyperair> more like everything
<Amaranth> ok, that's just bad timing on the video out
<Laney> seb128: not really, I'd rather help get the main ones out of the way
<hyperair> everything flickers
 * hyperair usually runs that computer headless
<chrisccoulson> Amaranth - my monitor shows snow when i've been awake for a long time ;)
<Amaranth> nvidia: failing at VESA for over 5 years
<hyperair> flickers drive me nuts
<seb128> Laney, ok excellent so just pick on the page and maybe announce what you do on the channel too to avoid conflicting during the half an hour upgrade time
<Amaranth> (time made up)
<Laney> sure
<seb128> session restart after dist-upgrade brb
 * hyperair => bed
<Amaranth> chrisccoulson: The funny thing is when I told people they had nvidia so they were going to keep getting flicker they immediately went to nvnews and opened a thread about nvidia being slow when that option is disabled
<Laney> kklimonda: I just saw transmisson, can we merge with debian on that one?
<Amaranth> chrisccoulson: They completely ignored the reason I said the option was staying enabled
<Laney> not necessarily for this upload, but I saw that they have 1.75 in sid now
<chrisccoulson> Amaranth - i've not been on to nvnews for a while. i think the last time i went on there it was just full of users complaining about the same issues
<Amaranth> yep
<Amaranth> chrisccoulson: that's why I told aaronp about the white windows directly on IRC and made sure he understood what I was talking about and said he was going to look into it
<chrisccoulson> Amaranth - that was probably some time ago though wasn't it? it seems like they've been aware of this issue for a long time
<Amaranth> chrisccoulson: yeah, that was probably about 3 years ago when he was hanging out in the beryl channel and the driver just started supporting compiz and beryl
<chrisccoulson> heh, beryl! i was never brave enough to run that
<Amaranth> I was actively using my nvidia laptop at the time and ran into the problem about a week after the beta driver with that capability was released
<Amaranth> yay compiz is below 500 bugs open
<Amaranth> whoa someone actually ran valgrind on compiz after I asked them
<dyek> Hi! Is DeviceKit available on Ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty? As HAL is deprecated, can my application use DeviceKit API and still runs on Jaunty?
<Amaranth> this has...never happened before
<seb128> was that of any use?
<seb128> dyek, hi, no
<chrisccoulson> vuntz_ - you there? would you mind reviewing the patch at gnome bug 590828 when you get some spare minutes? we're getting quite a lot of duplicates of this now:)
<ubottu> Gnome bug 590828 in gnome-session "gnome-session crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_dispatch()" [Critical,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=590828
<Amaranth> arg, no, I failed at explaining it
<Amaranth> they ran `valgrind compiz`
<Amaranth> so it ran valgrind on the shell script
<dyek> seb128: OK. What is the best solution if I need ALSA device (appearing, disappearing) notification and targeting Jaunty (and new releases moving forward)?
<chrisccoulson> dyek - the only real solution if you want it to be backwards compatible is to have both HAL and libgudev support in the source, and #ifdef one of them out at compile time
<chrisccoulson> but thats hideous, which is why a lot of things in karmic are not backwards compatible with the old infrastructure
<chrisccoulson> Amaranth - your issue with valgrind and the compiz wrapper script there is a common issue when trying to get users to debug things which daemonize
<chrisccoulson> you forget that if you run GDB on it normally, it will always exit with success;)
<dyek> Are there DBus signals that enable me to be portable across Jaunty and karmic?
<dyek> chrisccoulson: Thanks! I read that udev requires root privilege except for the latest kernel. How latest is the kernel version before root privilege is not required?
<dyek> Thanks, seb128, for the response earlier!
<seb128> dyek, you're welcome
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do you plan to look at the gnome-session update?
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i can do that
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it's already late you should probably not start on anything you are not working on already ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh, yeah, i'll look at it tomorrow unless you do it in the meantime;)
<seb128> it will probably be done before your end of day at work tomorrow
<seb128> robert_ancell has a full day of work before we wake up and then I've a full day of work
<seb128> we can tackle quite a list ;-)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i wish i had time to do some more ;)
<seb128> you already do a lot
<Amaranth> chrisccoulson: while you're in there can you look into my patches? :)
<chrisccoulson> hi Amaranth - if I do the update, then I will look at them
<chrisccoulson> but it sounds like it might get done before i get the chance ;)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - if you or robert_ancell work on the gnome-session update, you might want to grab http://bugzilla-attachments.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=143559
<chrisccoulson> it *should* fix several LP bugs, although I can't say if it does as I don't know which client the reporters are using which triggers the crash
<seb128> chrisccoulson, right, I will do
<chrisccoulson> thanks:)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, btw any clue how to debug unknow clients registered to the session?
<dobey> seb128: btw, yes, NEWS is expected to not be there
<dobey> seb128: it was superflous and hasn't been updated in a long while anyway
<seb128> dobey, that's not cool
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - not sure. what is it you're trying to debug?
<dobey> why not?
<seb128> dobey, your component has no ChangeLog, no NEWS, no summary of any change, how do you expect us to decide if that's a candidate for an update?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, on my desktop I often get the gnome-session dialog about applications registered to the session and not responding
<seb128> and it has an "unknown software" entry
<seb128> I would like to know what software is that which is unknown and breaking my logout ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - that's a difficult one. it depends if it is caused by an unresponsive application, or a client that registered an inhibitor earlier on and forgot to release it
<dobey> seb128: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~intltool/intltool/trunk/changes ?
<seb128> dobey, that's nowhere in the tarball
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - have you tried running gnome-session with --debug?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, no, it doesn't happen in a reliable way, I should run gnome-session --debug all the time but it's quite verbose ;-)
<dobey> seb128: right
<seb128> that was just in case you had a tip for debugging those
<seb128> I will try to get a --debug log next time
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, it does give a lot of output. does ~/.xsession-errors get truncated? I'm just thinking it might be worth running a local build with debug on by default, just to see if anything useful appears
<dobey> seb128: do you know a good way to automate that?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it should
<seb128> dobey, no but tedg might they were discussing that sort of things recently
<seb128> brb
<dobey> ok
<dobey> also... i have no idea what the heck git is trying to tell me
<dobey> all i want to do is switch back to master
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i fixed the issue i mentioned on friday about python-gda linking against libpython2.5
<chrisccoulson> or at least i think i have
<seb128_> oh, nice
<seb128_> where was it?
<chrisccoulson> it seems upstream committed a change to link it to fix a specific issue on windowd
<chrisccoulson> s/windowd/windows
<chrisccoulson> so i just reverted the commit ;)
<seb128_> chrisccoulson, oh ok ;-)
<Amaranth> Ok, got my clean jaunty install setup
<Amaranth> now to install drivers and setup bootchart then upgrade to karmic
<chrisccoulson> i have to say, this release is looking quite nice now
<seb128> re
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok, updated gnome-session with your change ready
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - thanks
<chrisccoulson> i'm just building g-s-d now
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-09-22
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i think bug 408481, bug 433302 and bug 432692 are all the same crash
<chrisccoulson> i would dupe them all, but it's a pain ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 408481 in gnome-session "gnome-session crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_dispatch()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/408481
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 433302 in gnome-session "gnome-session crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_dispatch()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/433302
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432692 in gnome-session "gnome-session crashed with SIGSEGV in g_timeout_dispatch()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432692
<chrisccoulson> they all have their own duplicates too
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I will list all those in the changelo
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<seb128> bug #432541 too?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432541 in gnome-session "gnome-session crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_dispatch()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432541
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - that one looks a little different. i'll have a look, just in case it is the same underlying issue
<seb128> ok
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - that's crashing here:
<chrisccoulson> g_warning ("Unable to stop system: %s", error->message);
<chrisccoulson> would that crash if error is a NULL pointer, or is there any checking in g_warning?
<seb128> would crash if error == NULL I think
<chrisccoulson> it seems that dbus_g_proxy_call_with_timeout() fails but there is nothing in error
<chrisccoulson> wierd
<chrisccoulson> so that one looks like a different issue
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i spotted the error
<seb128> you are quick ;-)
<chrisccoulson> error is defined as "GError *error"
<chrisccoulson> but it passes "error" to dbus_g_proxy_call_with_timeout
<seb128> oh, no = NULL?
<chrisccoulson> this should be "&error"
<seb128> usually those are set to NULL
<seb128> and yes it should be &error
<chrisccoulson> that's why it crashes when that call fails ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure if you want to fix that in the same upload?
<seb128> why not
<chrisccoulson> cool, thanks:)
<chrisccoulson> seb128- that mistake seems to be quite common in gsm-consolekit.c
<seb128> it's weird that gcc says nothing about those
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that is a bit strange
<chrisccoulson> gsm_consolekit_attempt_restart and gsm_consolekit_attempt_stop have the same issue
<chrisccoulson> i thought some other functions did too, but i think some others are correct
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - you've noticed before that some applications don't refresh the theme correctly when g-s-d loads?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> did you figure why?
<chrisccoulson> not yet. i wonder if it's a gtk issue?
<seb128> I was thinking maybe a gdk one due to the client side decoration changes
<seb128> but I'm not sure
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i was wondering that too
<seb128> I will play with that once 2.28 is uploaded
<seb128> hey robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> hey seb128
<robert_ancell> lots of updates today :)
<seb128> robert_ancell, we have an updated versions.html working again cf topic
<robert_ancell> \o/
<seb128> it's running on pitti's server
<seb128> yes
<seb128> busy day
<seb128> and quite some left for you
<seb128> I'm doing gnome-session and libgweather now and will call it a day
<robert_ancell> no prob, they'll all be ready when you wake up :)
<seb128> good ;-)
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, strange. i was expecting a sound effect when i pressed my volume buttons
<chrisccoulson> (according to the gsd changelog)
<seb128> could depend on some libcanberra change or sound in the sound theme we don't have
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - possibly. i added a build-dep on libcanberra-gtk-dev
<chrisccoulson> ah, right
<chrisccoulson> our synchronous notifications patch messes it up
<chrisccoulson> because the update_dialog function returns before the sound is played
<chrisccoulson> oops
<chrisccoulson> that will be why
<chrisccoulson> has anyone noticed that update-notifier draws a black vertical bar in the notification area briefly as it loads shortly after the session starts?
<Laney> I see three black vertical bars right now
<Laney> didn't notice them before
<Laney> wait, *four*!
<james_w> chrisccoulson: it may be something to do with icon caches?
<chrisccoulson> james_w - not sure really. i just noticed it each time i log in
<james_w> gtk (or perhaps the notification area protocol) don't allow you to create a notification icon that is hidden though
<james_w> so you have to create one that is visible and then hide it
<james_w> which leads to a fugly flash
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. that might be why it happens then
<james_w> it's usually the icon though, which is why I suggested a cache issue (or just broken icon link?) causing the black bar
<Laney> http://orangesquash.org.uk/~laney/bars.png
<Laney> not that then?
<chrisccoulson> james_w - you're probably right, i've not had too much time to investigate it
<james_w> Laney: that's pretty odd
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i can't get the volume button sounds to work. i think we're missing the correct sounds for the event
<james_w> chrisccoulson: is that what you see?
<james_w> or more like blocks?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i see the vertical bars like that, but i normally only see 1
<Laney> but yours go away?
<chrisccoulson> Laney - yeah, it only flashes briefly
<Laney> hm
<chrisccoulson> it just looksa bit ugly as everything loads
<Laney> maybe this is where I've interacted with something in the area such as apport
 * Laney -> bed
<Laney> night folks
<chrisccoulson> night Laney!
<seb128> re
<seb128> sorry another round of testing
<seb128> chrisccoulson, still there?
<chrisccoulson> i am
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do you still work on the gnome-session change?
<chrisccoulson> do you mean gnome-settings-daemon?
<seb128> no the error against &error
<seb128> did you want to do a patch or should I do one?
<chrisccoulson> i don't mind. i can do it, but i probably wouldn't be able to do it tonight now
<chrisccoulson> it's getting a bit late now;)
<seb128> ok, let's upload the update as I have it and we can do 0ubuntu2 tomorrow
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i've pushed the g-s-d update now
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok, thanks
<seb128> I'm looking at that and going to bed
<chrisccoulson> i think the volume button sound issue is just a lack of sounds in our default theme
<seb128> ok, makes sense
<chrisccoulson> although i tried symlinking a sound, and couldn't get it to work either. but i don't know how that stuff works yet, so i guess i'll have to look at that another day
<Amaranth> man, jaunty->karmic upgrade takes forever :/
<Amaranth> Fetching file 223 of 1188
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it takes a long time
<chrisccoulson> i opted for a fresh install of karmic, but ended up doing the install 3 times
<chrisccoulson> so, it probably took longer in the end ;)
<Amaranth> I think it may have stalled
<Amaranth> chrisccoulson: I'm testing something for 430981
<Amaranth> yay, right when I pasted that someone PMed me who still has the bug
<Amaranth> bug 430981, that is
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 430981 in compiz "keybindings not remembered on reboot" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/430981
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i reverted an upstream change in g-s-t which introduces a new visible string (by just modifying the ui file to hide the label). The new string will still get imported in to rosetta though won't it?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yes
<seb128> what string was that?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - thanks. it is a new string in users-admin which just adds a note to explain why you can't modify a users UID
<seb128> ok
<chrisccoulson> but it's not fully translated upstream, and the string is gramatically incorrect anyway
<chrisccoulson> so i just hid it for now
<seb128> ok, makes sense
<seb128> ok, time to go to bed I will do an another sponsoring round tomorrow morning
<seb128> if people who will wake earlier than be have not cleaned everything ;-)
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell: good morning
<rickspencer3> I see you updated gcalc
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, hi
<robert_ancell> of course :)
<rickspencer3> thank goodness, that was the final missing piece for Karmic
<rickspencer3> ship!
<rickspencer3> :)
<robert_ancell> yes, I am making all the other packages depend on it
<rickspencer3> lmao
<rickspencer3> in all seriousness, I hope all is well robert_ancell ?
<robert_ancell> yup, all going good
<rickspencer3> great
<robert_ancell> which conference are you at?
<rickspencer3> btw, probably no Team Meeting, Eastern edition tomorrow
<rickspencer3> TheMuso: ^
<robert_ancell> ok, np
<rickspencer3> it's called LinuxCOn
<rickspencer3> hosted by Linux Foundation
<rickspencer3> but also the kernel team is sprinting, and lots of important Canonical people are here :)
<Amaranth> I think we're going to get below 400 bugs in compiz for karmic :)
<robert_ancell> Amaranth, yay!
<rickspencer3> Amaranth: nice!
<Amaranth> Of course most of that is probably going to be just cleaning up what is already there :)
<Amaranth> Dupes, wrong package, etc :)
<robert_ancell> Amaranth, are you still working on the move/resize clipping patch?
<Amaranth> Already dropped it about 30-40 bugs though today
<Amaranth> robert_ancell: actually no, cornelius ended up doing it
<Amaranth> except for the override with the keys or buttons
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: Thought as much, thanks for the heads up anyways.
<robert_ancell> Amaranth, cool, but it is fixed now.  Do you know when the 0.8.4 release will occur?
<Amaranth> Why would a gconf key refuse to let you change it if /etc/gconf doesn't have anything for it and its current setting is not what the schema has?
<Amaranth> robert_ancell: no idea
<robert_ancell> Amaranth, is there an entry in ~/.gconf?
<Amaranth> well yeah
<Amaranth> maybe just manually edit it?
<Amaranth> someone with bug 430981 contacted me and the only weird thing I can see in their settings is the gconf plugin in active_plugins
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 430981 in compiz "keybindings not remembered on reboot" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/430981
<Amaranth> which should _never_ happen and could very well be breaking things
<Amaranth> wait, I know
<Amaranth> it's compiz blocking it, he is running fusion-icon
<Amaranth> if you specific a plugin on the command line it will absolutely refuse to unload it
<robert_ancell> odd
<Amaranth> it's a new feature specifically designed to make sure you don't turn off move or decoration or etc :)
<Amaranth> but if you specify gconf on the command line it'll be stuck
<Amaranth> it has to keep gconf loaded because you told it on the command line but you also told it ccp
<Amaranth> they fight, you lose
<Amaranth> these people are all upgraders so their gnome-session setup might not be what we would expect so fusion-icon is responsible for loading compiz
<Amaranth> until they use appearance properties to switch compiz off/on
<Amaranth> this is the only thing I can think of
<Amaranth> Got it!
<Amaranth> not fusion-icon, gnome-wm
<Amaranth> /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/windowmanager is still set to gnome-wm
<robert_ancell> aha
<Amaranth> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/gnome-session/+bug/430981/comments/14
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 430981 in gnome-session "keybindings not remembered on reboot" [High,Confirmed]
<Amaranth> all laid out there
<Amaranth> I think it's about time for bed
<robert_ancell> Amaranth, thanks for that
<Amaranth> robert_ancell: No problem, now you can fix it and upload my failsafe session stuff at the same time ;)
<robert_ancell> Amaranth, where is that patch?
<Amaranth> robert_ancell: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~amaranth/
<Amaranth> don't do the panel one, seb128 would be mad :)
<picklesworth> Hey... anyone know what license the new Software Store icon is under?
<Amaranth> but he told me to do the failsafe one when I was complaining about it being missing so... :)
<robert_ancell> ok, will look into it
<Amaranth> Considering the fun I've seen people compiz locking up on various chips at start the failsafe session is really needed
<Amaranth> s/seen people/seen with people's/
<Amaranth> I think 28 hours awake is a bit too much to think coherent sentences ;)
<robert_ancell> Amaranth, sleep!! :)
<robert_ancell> picklesworth, they don't seem to have a specific copyright so I'm guessing they're GPL?
<picklesworth> Indeed, it looks like it...
 * Amaranth just wonders where Software Store is
<Amaranth> Seriously, where should I be seeing it in my menus?
<robert_ancell> Amaranth, Applications>Ubuntu Software Store
<Amaranth> nope
<robert_ancell> System>Software Store if you haven't upgraded
<Amaranth> nope
<robert_ancell> apt-get install software-store?
<Amaranth> installed
<Amaranth> give me a second, I'm the menu guy :)
<Amaranth> I probably tweaked something
<robert_ancell> weird... what does /usr/share/applications/software-store.desktop say?
<Amaranth> it's ubuntu-software-store.desktop
<Amaranth> and /etc/xdg/menus does include it in setup the layout properly
 * Amaranth tries killall gnome-panel
<Amaranth> nope, that didn't do it
<Amaranth> I have no ~/.config/menus/applications.menu and I have no ~/.local/share/applications/ubuntu-software-store.desktop so nothing local is masking the system menu
<Amaranth> NoDisplay=true
<Amaranth> well that explains that
<Amaranth> oh, look, an update to software-store 0.3.7.1 I missed :)
<Amaranth> I got the panel change to remove it but not the software-store change to put it somewhere else :P
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> hello pitti
 * pitti ports indicator-session to polkit-1; now we can finally drop all the old policykit-gnome stuff \o/
 * didrocks hugs pitti
<hyperair> hmm some update just increased my battery power usage again =(
<hyperair> i can't pinpoint which, but now it's back to 15W instead of ~14.3W idling
<chrisccoulson> good morning everybody!
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<kklimonda> good morning
<pitti> hey kklimonda
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti
<chrisccoulson> hey kklimonda
<kklimonda> hey hey
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey didrocks!
<chrisccoulson> :)
<seb128> hello there
<seb128> how is everybody this morning?
<pitti> hey seb128
<pitti> I'm great
<pitti> seb128: I just uploaded indicator-session with polkit-1 porting; that means, the old policykit-gnome stuff falls off the CD now \o/
 * seb128 takes gtkmm pangomm gnome-games gnome-control-center
<seb128> for sponsoring
<seb128> pitti, nice ;-)
<seb128> pitti, help on sponsoring is welcome btw if you want to look at some of the GNOME 2.28 updates there too
<pitti> seb128: right, on it
<seb128> ok, done with restart for now I think
<pitti> seb128: I'm taking some sponsorings, I assigned the bugs to me
<seb128> pitti, ok, I took the one I said before and added comment to those
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128
<seb128> hello chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> that other gnome-session crasher is already fixed in the new tarball
<seb128> chrisccoulson, how did you manage to go up this morning? ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, the gerror one?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, the gerror one is fixed
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure how i managed to get up this morning - i get to work later and later every day!
<chrisccoulson> i got in at 850 this morning
<seb128> ok cool
<pitti> didrocks: bug 419808 - dholbach asked about 0.22
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419808 in vte "Update to 0.21.5" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419808
<pitti> didrocks: is 0.22 the one with the ABI break? we want to avoid it?
<pitti> seb128: did you discuss the vte abi break yesterday?
<mvo> hey glatzor_ - if you are around, I would like to ask you some questions re aptdaemon, I got some stuff ready for merging but want your opinion first
<seb128> pitti, not really since I don't know about the issue and didrocks wanted to check things
<seb128> mvo, hey
<mvo> hey seb128
<didrocks> pitti: 0.22 has been released yesterday and I read on a GNOME ML there was an ABI breakage. But I didn't try to update it yet. I'll give some time on that tonight (but if daniel can still sponsor 0.21.5 in the meanwhile, it will enable updating gnome-terminal which needs it)
<pitti> didrocks: right, understood
<pitti> didrocks: there's also 0.21.7 and so on
<pitti> but I'll upload .5 for now
<seb128> the abi breakage is after 0.21.5?
<seb128> they changed the soname?
<seb128> is there any reason we don't want to do the update?
<didrocks> seb128: I didn't check, just read it on a ML
<didrocks> seb128: it's just an intermediate status until I can check it directly with nm :)
<pitti> $ apt-cache rdepends libvte9|wc -l
<pitti> 36
<pitti> doable, but needs some work
<didrocks> hum, let me spawn a VM and try to build it
<pitti> seb128: taking gnome-python-desktop
<pitti> and gir-repository and clutter-1.0
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<pitti> the sync bugs are done, too; /me taps foot for the sponsor page to update
<chrisccoulson> pitti - with your ubuntu-release hat on, would you mind giving a preliminary ACK to the glom FFE (bug 391664). I've got PPA packages available for it now, but i can't upload until i've got the rest of it's dependencies sorted out
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 391664 in glom "[FFe] Update glom to 1.11.2" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391664
<Laney> chrisccoulson: good work!
<chrisccoulson> heh, thanks Laney! it's still stalled on pygda though, which I'm currently working on
<Laney> I would still like to get glom into debian
<Laney> if only jsogo would unblock us on goocanvas
<chrisccoulson> Laney - has anyone offered to do the work in debian then?
<Laney> that's the reason I put goocanvasmm in there
<Laney> but by the time it was accepted the world had moved on
<didrocks> pitti is on sponsoring fire today :)
<pitti> MUHAHA
<didrocks> pitti, seb128: ok. there is no more ABI breakage. I was frightened by this: http://ftp.acc.umu.se/pub/GNOME/sources/vte/0.21/vte-0.21.6.news which has been fixed then: http://ftp.acc.umu.se/pub/GNOME/sources/vte/0.21/vte-0.21.7.news
<didrocks> pitti: bug #434563 for new version so :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 434563 in vte "Update to 0.22.0" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/434563
<pitti> didrocks: yay
<pitti> didrocks: will sponsor, thanks
<didrocks> thanks :-)
<huats> hello everyone !
<davmor2> mvo: is software store disabled from livecd?  When I click on any section it goes to the section but nothing is displayed
<mvo> davmor2: I think thats a bug, probably something with the livefs creation
<davmor2> mvo: okay I'll carry on with the install and see if it goes away :)
<mvo> ok
<seb128> pitti, is Cc-ing you one bugs enough when I want your opinion or do you prefer to be assigned?
<davmor2> seb128: I've noticed something weird with totem.  With the youtube plugin it grabs the h.264 codec but when it plays there is no audio.  I went into PA sound prefs to see if totem was muted or turned down and it isn't displayed in PA applications tab at all.  However if I use the bbc plugin and select one of the podcasts totem then appears in PA applications tab and also I get audio as expected.  What the hell is 
<pitti> re
<pitti> seb128: subscribing me is enough
<seb128> dunno about totem
<seb128> pitti, ok thanks
<chrisccoulson> there's not many updates for me to do when i get home later!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, right, making you work on upgrades is a waste of talent anyway ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh, thanks ;)
<seb128> pitti, could you just check https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/395591?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 395591 in gdm "Installing GDM 2.26 doesn't update /etc/X11/default-display-manager" [Low,Triaged]
<seb128> pitti, the gdm.config and gdm.template have been dropped by error right?
<seb128> just making sure, that seems to make sense to add those again but a second opinion is welcome
<seb128> see comment #6
<seb128> chrisccoulson, everybody else who want to fix bugs for karmic: https://edge.launchpad.net/~desktop-bugs/+bugs?field.milestone%3Alist=12698&field.milestone%3Alist=12715
<seb128> I started milestoning bugs
<seb128> those are assigned to desktop-bugs and milestoned 9.10-beta or 9.10
<pitti> seb128: oops, indeed
<seb128> just for information
<seb128> pitti, ok, I'm fixing that now
<seb128> I've some other gdm things I want to look at too
<chrisccoulson> thanks seb128, i'll take a look at some of those
 * seb128 kicks launchpad
<seb128> is there a way to not list "ubuntu" and "ubuntu (karmic)" tasks
<seb128> ie the same bug twice just because they have a karmic task
<chrisccoulson> i'll take bug 420063 then
<pitti> I don't know any
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 420063 in gdm "login screen has not suspend and hibernate buttons" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/420063
<seb128> chrisccoulson, feel free to assign the bug to yourself if you will work on it
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'll start working on that tonight
<pitti> gosh, half of it is gdm
<seb128> pitti, yes ...
<chrisccoulson> it shouldn't be too difficult to do
<seb128> but to be fair that's because I didn't review all packages yet to milestone things
<pitti> seb128: thanks for putting that list together
<seb128> np ;-)
<chrisccoulson> the gnome-keyring-daemon issue is a tricky one. i tried to attach GDB to the daemon and then log out, but GDB hung for some reason
<seb128> chrisccoulson, wait for upstream maybe for this one
<seb128> the gnome-keyring upstream are usually responsive
<seb128> not always very quick but they look regularly to issues
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i'll do that. but it would be nice to try and fix it too:)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, can't fix everything
<chrisccoulson> it would be nice to be able too ;)
<seb128> it's good to know where things will not get worked and where we should look and where we can rely on others to look at the bug
<seb128> righto ;-)
<chrisccoulson> i can probably fix bug 413116 too, but i'll leave that until i've fixed the GDM one
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 413116 in gnome-media "sliding volume control up doesn't unmute volume" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/413116
<seb128> let's close some gdm bugs now
<seb128> I need to look at the new pulseaudio behaviour
<seb128> the settings which makes different controls to move together or something
<seb128> and how changing volume in applications impact on the sliders
<seb128> seems the karmic behaviour is confusing for quite some users
<seb128> my audio use is basic though, I run rhythmbox and change volume for the music
<seb128> ie I don't play with difference between pcm, master, other applications, etc
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - from looking at the volume control in g-s-d (which is the same code as gnome-media), pulseaudio actually lets you mute and set the volume of a channel independently. it is the responsibility of gnome-media to explicitly unmute the channel when you set the volume above zero
<chrisccoulson> ie, pulseaudio lets you set a volume >0 when the channel is still muted
<chrisccoulson> which is a bit confusing
<chrisccoulson> ie, 0 != mute
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, my audio use is quite basic too
<mpt> mvo, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareStore?action=diff&rev2=200&rev1=199
<mpt> hi andreasn
<andreasn> hi mpt
<andreasn> did you talk with kwwii and dobey about the -symbolic addition already?
<mvo> mpt: thanks, code for this is commited
<tedg> pitti: Thanks for the polkit patch!
<pitti> tedg: my pleasure
<pitti> tedg: I turned it into a proper merge request now
<tedg> pitti: Yes, I saw, I'm merging it in.
<pitti> hah, I have my 3vil footprint in your code now :)
<tedg> Heh, I'm trying to attach all the bug numbers to make the commit. :)
<mpt> mvo, would you rather bug 433828 be specced for 1.0, or left for 2.0?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 433828 in software-store "Focus the search field when program starts" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/433828
<tedg> That is one thing I really like about DVCS, much better credit to patch contributors.  I always felt I was letting them down a little when committing their patches before.
<tedg> Now they get credit in sites like Ohloh as they have revisions attached to their name.
<pitti> tedg: I added a --fixes lp: to my commit; are they getting merged? (I never checked that)
<tedg> pitti: The --fixes lists that branch on the bug, it doesn't change the status or put the --fixes on the new branch.
<tedg> So usually I try to re-put it on the merge to make it easier for people looking at the bug to see it got merged.
<pitti> so the bug references aren't maintained when merging branches? too bad
<tedg> They are from the perspective of LP never deletes anything and you can look at a branch, see it has a merge request, and see that the merge request was merged in.... but yeah, it's not ideal.
<seb128> tedg, hey
<tedg> Morning seb128
<seb128> tedg, we always have credited contributors in changelog entries, commit messages, etc
<tedg> seb128: Oh, yes.  But things like Ohloh don't pick that up.  It's hard to parse for a computer.
<seb128> dunno what that website is ;-)
<tedg> Heh, Fedora packaging is tracked there.  They have graphs, Ubuntu doesn't, so I imagine the Fedora packagers do more work :)
<seb128> well we can't do a lot against random website having a partial view and collecting datas they want
<mvo> mpt: hm, what exactly needs to be done? implementing  the arrow keys? or "on type earch, on arrow select category" ?
<seb128> hum
<seb128> anybody knowing what I need to do for launchpad to list my commits as coming from my user there?
<seb128> they are from seb128 <seb128-desktop> right now
<seb128> and I can't click on those
<mpt> mvo, for that bug, just (1) focusing the search field when the Store is launched and (2) making the Down key at the end of the search text focus the rest of the main pane always, not just when search results are being shown.
<seb128> while other people seem to have their name correctly set ;-)
<tedg> seb128: "bzr whoami"
<mvo> mpt: I think that can be arranged, let me check. I check out the arrow keys in JS as well, just to learn about it
<pitti> seb128: what tedg said, for a default value
<seb128> tedg, hum ok, thanks
<mpt> mvo, navigating the department buttons with the arrow keys is something someone like aquarius needs to fix.
<pitti> seb128: but I also have some magic to have context-sensitive email addresses
<seb128> launchpad could be smart, I'm using my ssh key to commit there
<pitti> seb128: in .bazaar/locations.conf:
<pitti> [/home/martin/ubuntu]
<pitti> email = Martin Pitt <martin.pitt@canonical.com>
<pitti> [/home/martin/debian]
<pitti> email = Martin Pitt <mpitt@debian.org>
<seb128> ie it should know the user
<pitti> and
<pitti> $ bzr whoami
<pitti> martin@piware.de
<mpt> mvo, oh, well if you are able to fix it that's great, I just thought it might be more efficient to have a JS expert do it :-)
<seb128> pitti, ah, thanks
<pitti> seb128: bzr != launchpad, it needs to figure it out locally
<pitti> seb128: so for my personal stuff I use @piware, for debian stuff @debian.org, etc.
<seb128> pitti, will I just noticed on the launchpad view
<tedg> seb128: You could register "seb128@seb128-desktop" as an e-mail address in LP and it'd pick them up :)
<mvo> mpt: right, if I don't manage anything in a couple of minutes, I will just wait for him
<seb128> tedg, I might do that, thanks ;-)
<seb128> I will fix my settings too
<didrocks> seb128: Quickly would have setup bzr whoami for you ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, lol
<strider> Hi
<strider> can someone from the Desktop Team review this bugfix ? : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wacom-tools/+bug/410267
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 410267 in libgtk "Pressure sensitive tablet: stylus paints off-cursor in Gimp and Inkscape" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<seb128> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi seb128
<seb128> hi strider
<rickspencer3> seb128: what's the word on the street? How's Karmic looking?
<seb128> rickspencer3, desktop wise pretty good, most of GNOME 2.28 is in karmic now
<rickspencer3> okay
<seb128> not sure about those boot issues though
<seb128> it seems still quite some users are hitting bugs
<rickspencer3> seb128: anything specific in boot worrying you?
<seb128> no, just the number of people joining on IRC to say their box doesn't boot
<seb128> it's not exploding but that's some every day
<didrocks> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hmmmm
<rickspencer3> hi didrocks
<rickspencer3> seb128: when you see those issues, could you please take a moment and ensure that any bug reports are tagged with "ubuntu-boo" so they show up here:
<rickspencer3> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.tag=ubuntu-boot
<seb128> rickspencer3, yes
<rickspencer3> thanks
<rickspencer3> kenvandine: how does the ayatana beta bug list look?
<kenvandine> nearly all the highs are fixed released
<kenvandine> so not bad
<kenvandine> pitti did the polkit port for indicator-session
<pitti> hey rickspencer3
<kenvandine> notify-osd crashers still aren't fixed
<kenvandine> but they are planned to be fixed for the thursday release
<rickspencer3> kenvandine: can you please paste me link for ayatana beta milestone?
<kenvandine> and the user list for the session applet should land today
<kenvandine> https://edge.launchpad.net/ayatana/+milestone/ubuntu-9.10-beta-freeze
<rickspencer3> kenvandine: also, I'm meeting with slangasek today to discuss things that will be landing late, etc...
<kenvandine> ok
 * kenvandine cries at bug 434097
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 434097 in indicator-messages "Launchers shouldn't be stored in /etc" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/434097
<kenvandine> makes sense... but means tweaking other packages
<mpt> http://www.flickr.com/photos/vincentt/429341534/
 * mpt wonders if it's even remotely possible to present this in an understandable way
<davmor2> mvo: Bad news dude I get exactly the same thing on the installed version. click on any category and you get nothing displayed
<davmor2> mvo: version is 0.3.7.1
<rickspencer3> kenvandine: what are the consequences of ignoring bug 434097 for the time being
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 434097 in indicator-messages "Launchers shouldn't be stored in /etc" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/434097
<kenvandine> bad
<kenvandine> it means the launchers won't get removed on upgrade
<kenvandine> i think
<kenvandine> it can't be much work
<kenvandine> but it means touching a few other packages
<kenvandine> it should be done before beta
<rickspencer3> kenvandine: who is doing it?
<kenvandine> i can do the apps
<kenvandine> ted is doing indicator-messages
<kenvandine> but we need indicator-messages fixed first
<mvo> mpt: davmor2 did that work before? i mean, in a earlier install? I think its something to do with the way the livefs is created, a bug report would be good so that we can keep it on the radar
<davmor2> mvo: doing so now
<davmor2> mvo: this is on the installed system
<mvo> davmor2: thanks, I think the root of the problem is that the software-store-db is empty on the livefs and remains being empty on the installed one as well
<davmor2> mvo: bug 434699  that would sound plausible as it doesn't show any installed apps either
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 434699 in software-store "Nothing shows up in the software-store" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/434699
<Amaranth> mvo: Did you see how that really neat compiz feature to keep plugins specified on the command line came back to bite us?
<mvo> davmor2: thanks
<davmor2> no probs
<mvo> Amaranth: no, in what way?
<Amaranth> keybindings were being lost because gnome-wm runs `compiz gconf` so gconf and ccp were specified on the command line and thus neither one could be unloaded
<mvo> oh bugger - that is the cause of the keybinding fialures?
<mvo> heh :)
<Amaranth> That's why switching to metacity and back fixed it, it stopped running gnome-wm
<mvo> cool that you found it!
<Amaranth> it's an upgrade problem
<mvo> can't we just fix gnome-wm ?
<Amaranth> I think robert-ancell may have done so already
<mvo> great
<Amaranth> someone PMed after I left a note in the bug report and I had him send me his ~/.gconf, was pretty easy after that :)
 * mvo hugs Amaranth
<tseliot> Amaranth: is there a bug report about gnome-wm?
<Amaranth> tseliot: bug 430981
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 430981 in gnome-session "keybindings not remembered on reboot" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/430981
<tseliot> Amaranth: thanks
<Amaranth> hrm, apparently my old laptop's HD is failing
<Amaranth> "DISK FAILURE IS IMMINENT" it says
<Amaranth> even my BiOS says it's trashed :/
 * asac has to run some errands ... be back for team meeting
<seb128> Amaranth, seems that's still a compiz issue
<seb128> Amaranth, the both plugins load so none is working issue
<Amaranth> seb128: start compiz the wrong way, get the wrong result
<seb128> compiz could be robust there
<seb128> that used to work correctly
<seb128> it breaks things which were working
<Amaranth> It could be but that's a bunch of code to add to compiz or a one line change to gnome-wm
<seb128> which one? ;-)
<huats> seb128:  How do I proceed to update bug-buddy.I mean it is in universe so I can upload it... The I think I will :) I have opened a bug for the update, and I can attach the bzr branch in it... If someone merge it with the desktop team one, is it ok ?
<seb128> huats, yes
<huats> ok
<huats> great
<seb128> I'm not sure why it's in the desktop team bzr
<huats> Don't knoweither :)
<seb128> if it's universe it should probably not be there
<pitti> we can just re-own the branch to ~ubuntu-dev
<pitti> huats: if you could update vcs-bzr on the next upload?
<huats> pitti I haven't upload it yet
<huats> so I can do it now...
<pitti> huats: what's the current branch?
<pitti> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~bug-buddy doesn't exist..
<pitti> argh , no ~
<huats> pitti: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/bug-buddy/ubuntu
<pitti> huats: changed
<pitti> huats: please push your changes there and update vcs-bzr:
<huats> pitti: I will push my changes in my own branch (I cannot write to ~ubuntu-desktop), changing the vcs-bzr to lp:~ubuntu-dev/bug-buddy/ubuntu
<pitti> mat_t: hi
<huats> is it ok  ?
<pitti> huats: ~ubuntu-desktop/bug-buddy/ubuntu is no more
<huats> ok
<pitti> huats: just push you's to ~ubuntu-dev/bug-buddy/ubuntu
<huats> ok
<pitti> huats: I re-owned the existing branch
<huats> will do
<huats> just let me finsih the test run :) (andthus to download all its deps)
<pitti> tedg, kenvandine: hm, I now get a green message dot on the indicator applet whenever someone appears
<pitti> is that on purpose?
<pitti> if so, can I tell it not to do so?
<tedg> pitti: Well, now that application chooses that.  But, no application should do that.
<tedg> pitti: What app are you using?
<pitti> tedg: I can't tell whether I have pending messages (urgent) or just appeared people (usually uninteresting to me)
<pitti> tedg: empathy
<tedg> Okay, we need to fix that in Empathy.
<kenvandine> pitti, oh... green dot on presence changes?
<kenvandine> ok
<pitti> want a bug report?
<kenvandine> pitti, please file a bug and assign to me
<pitti> roger
<tedg> It shouldn't be setting draw attention for people logging in and out.
<kenvandine> tedg, agreed... that means it is using the same code though... so i need to tear that apart a bit
<tedg> (ironically, this was actually the reason we created the draw attention field)
<rugby471> mvo, mpt, mac_v: hello
<kenvandine> i only added the draw-attention in one place
<tedg> kenvandine: Ah, okay.
<mpt> rugby471, hello, do you need some bugs to fix? :-)
<rugby471> mvo: 3/4 way through integrating the historyview :-)
<mvo> hey rugby471
<rugby471> mpt: maybe a bit later :-)
<mpt> ok
<kenvandine> tedg, so probably gonna be a little more than a one liner :)
<mpt> mvo, oh, you're alive! I was going to ask you in our call about bug 396527
<pitti> meh, ubuntu-bug doesn't work
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 396527 in aptdaemon "Does not support config file conflicts handling" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/396527
<pitti> firefox keeps crashing
<tedg> kenvandine: The actual details are left to the reader :)  /me should write textbooks
<mvo> mpt: I'm wokring on it, it should actually be working now, probably needs a bit more testing love
<mvo> mpt: did you try to reach me earlier? I'm here since ~8h or so
<mpt> mvo, yes, 88 minutes ago
<mpt> mvo, my first question was: How often does this happen with multiple configuration files for the same package?
<mpt> Or is that case not worth worrying about?
<mvo> mpt: how odd, i can not see it in the backlog and I seem to have not dropped offline since, what was the exact timestamp?
<mvo> mpt: it may happen to any number of configuration files, but it usually just happens for one or two files (if it happens at all)
<mvo> mpt: it does not happen frequently
<mvo> (ie. I think most people will never see it)
<mpt> ok
<mat_t> hi pitti
<pitti> mat_t: sent mail about the usplash theme now
<mat_t> pitti: ok, checking
<pitti> mat_t: I'm afraid I need your gimp sk1llz
<pitti> (or whichever program you are using)
<mat_t> :)
<mpt> mvo, whenever it happens to me, it's usually a file I have no clue about
<mvo> mpt: if that is the case, then that is a bug in the package, it should only ever happen if that file was modified by you. but there are bugs here, no question about this
<mat_t> pitti: np, I'll get you the images in a bit
<Riddelll> is there a desktop meeting today?
<seb128> yes
<pitti> kenvandine: done, bug 434726
<seb128> kenvandine, is it normal that clicking on the empathy notification area icon doesn't toggle user list visibility?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 434726 in empathy "Gets indicator attention for joining people" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/434726
<mpt> mvo, next question: When it says "The configuration file ... was modified", how exactly does it know?
<kenvandine> seb128, it shouldn't toggle, it should always show
<seb128> kenvandine, I don't want to always show it
<mvo> mpt: it compares the file in the deb package to the file on disk (and that to the file that was in the previous deb package). if the file in the previous deb and the new deb differ it shows the dialog *if* the file was modified by the user
<mvo> (or by a script)
<seb128> kenvandine, I've no user for a user list on screen all the time
<seb128> "no use"
<kenvandine> seb128, we did that based on direction from the design team
<kenvandine> yeah... well you can close it :)
<seb128> bah
<kenvandine> mpt could defend it :)
<mpt> mvo, so for every file that the new .deb is going to write, dpkg goes looking to see if that same file was previously put there by another .deb?
<seb128> I start being really annoyed by the design team
<mpt> kenvandine, I doubt it, I don't think Empathy should have a notification area icon.
<seb128> half of the changes they ask for just break things most users rely on
<rugby471> mvo: I am creating a new branch for the history stuff, for the old branch, do you want me to revert including the dependency dialog changes, or put them in the post karmic branch?
<kenvandine> actually... it shouldn't
<kenvandine> seb128, notification area icon or indicator?
<seb128> both
<seb128> none toggle visiblity
<kenvandine> you shouldn't see the icon if it is in the indicator
<seb128> I've both
<kenvandine> humm
<mvo> mpt: yes, pretty much, this particular check is only done for files in /etc (that is slighly simplified but close enough)
<mvo> mpt: so old-deb, new-deb and check if it got modified in between
<pitti> I just have the indicator (no empaty tray icon), and I have no way to hide the user list now
<mvo> if it is not modified, it will just be overwriten
<seb128> kenvandine, we are letting the choice to users to have the traditional behaviour right?
<mpt> mvo, so how would this ever happen for something that isn't an update of a package?
<kenvandine> seb128, did we with pidgin?
<seb128> yes
<kenvandine> i think pidgin hide the icon if it was in the indicator
<pitti> oh, I think you can just close the window, can you?
<seb128> it is a preference option
<kenvandine> if you uncheck the indicator, you will get the icon
<seb128> we set the "show notification area icon" to no by default
<kenvandine> pitti, yes
<seb128> but you can change it to always
<mpt> mvo, e.g. if you're installing one application, in what sort of cases does it overwrite a configuration file from another application?
<pitti> right, that workd
<kenvandine> seb128, but we don't want both... right?
<kenvandine> one or the other
<seb128> I do
<kenvandine> humm
<seb128> I want the icon to show and hide the list
<seb128> and the indicator to collect messages
<kenvandine> mpt, do we want to support that use case?
<mvo> mpt: its the upgrade case we worry about, but we do support upgrades of packages in the store currently
<seb128> lot of users are going to be really unhappy if you don't
<seb128> and that starts with me
<mvo> mpt: a package should not do that (overwrite a configuraiton in another package)
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> why shouldn't be able to show and hide the buddy list as I'm doing for years?
<pitti> so hiding is easy, just close the windwo
<mpt> kenvandine, a major purpose of the messaging menu is to abolish all the other IM notification area icons.
<pitti> seb128: you mean on the empathy tray icon?
<seb128> yes
<pitti> seb128: yes, that should just continue to work
<pitti> we don't even show it by default
<seb128> pitti, it doesn't
<pitti> so I don't see a reason to break it
<seb128> clicking the icon stopped hidding the list
<mpt> mvo, so when this happens with the Store, it's because an application is misbehaving?
<pitti> disabling toggling from the indicator menu makes more sense
<kenvandine> seb128, we should change that back to toggle
<kenvandine> seb128, file a bug for that
<mvo> mpt: that or the user selected to upgrade a package withtin the store
<pitti> kenvandine: can we have toggle on the empathy icon and retain non-toggle on the indicator menu?
<mpt> mvo, ... upgrade a package within the store? How?
<kenvandine> pitti, well... it would require a little extra code
<kenvandine> but we should be able to
<mvo> mpt: there is a upgrade button in the store if the app can be upgraded
<seb128> kenvandine, ok thanks
<mvo> (we also have a bug about this - lp #432610)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432610 in software-store "Cannot remove app if it has an upgrade available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432610
<mpt> mvo, oh, so this entire problem, and that one too, is because you decided to let the Store upgrade packages as well as installing and removing them? :-)
<seb128> kenvandine, can you also reply on bug #434121?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 434121 in empathy "no notification area for new empathy update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/434121
<mvo> mpt: I'm not sure I decided that, but I might have mis-read/heared it in the flurry of spec updates
<mvo> mpt: if it should be removed I can do that
<mpt> mvo, to be fair, probably we would have introduced that eventually, but an easy way to fix both those bugs for now would be to get rid of the Upgrade button
<mat_t> pitti: sent!
<pitti> mat_t: wow, that was fast
<mpt> mvo, unless you think it's still important to handle the case where an app being installed overwrites another app's config file.
<mvo> mpt: but I still think that having support for the case should be there, just in case something requires it because of oddness somewhere (e.g. a package install triggers a removal of another package and they share a coffile without proper cleanup in between or somesuch)
<mvo> mpt: but it means the urgency of a good design for the dialog is not that high given that it will be displayed only in rare circumstances
<pitti> mat_t: hm, now the pictures just have a gray palette
<mpt> mvo, in that example you just gave, if that triggered uninstallation happens first, how does dpkg then know that the file it's about to replace belonged to a particular package that's not there any more?
<pitti> mat_t: do you know how to change that to a palette with real colors, such as teh standard web 256 colors?
<mvo> mpt: it keeps two states, removed and purged. only the later kills config files
<pitti> mat_t: I can't have red text with just a gray palette :-)
<mvo> mpt: a remove will leave those files in the dpkg db
<mpt> mvo, is that what Synaptic tries to convey with "Mark for Removal" vs. "Mark for Complete Removal"?
<mvo> mpt: yes, a purge can mean more than that though, a purge might remove a generated database for example. a remove may leave it in place
<mpt> ok
<mvo> mpt: the exact meaning differs from package to package, but purge means "get rid of everything, even stuff that can not be re-created again via a install"
<pitti> asac, ccheney, Riddelll, tkamppeter: can you please put in your activity reports to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2009-09-22 or mail them to me?
<mvo> mpt: its dinner time here, I will read scrollback if you have more questions
<mpt> mvo, I guess in future we could show the size taken up by those files, to help you make an informed decision about whether you want to purge them
<mpt> mvo, ok, thanks
<mvo> mpt: yes
<mvo> mpt: well, that is tricky in the case of the database example because we have no way of knwoing that size
<Riddelll> pitti: oh?  what have you done to rick?
<mpt> mvo, quick question: When this conflict arrives, is it always too late to cancel the installation?
<mvo> mpt: its only via the maintainer scripts that the package gets purged and the exact semantic depends on the action of that script
<pitti> Riddelll: I've sent him to LinuxCon :-P
<mvo> mpt: yes, we could try to detect them upfront, but that is not 100% reliable
 * mvo is away
<mpt> ok, thanks
<mat_t> pitti: OK, I'll convert them to web colors
<pitti> mat_t: thanks
<mat_t> pitti: why can't you have red and grey?
<pitti> mat_t: there are plenty of grey colors in your palette, but no red
<mpt> rugby471, another challenge for you will be to import the past Commit Logs into your XML history :-)
<mat_t> aaah, I see
<mat_t> I didn't know it had to be included in the image palette :)
<pitti> mat_t: usplash's design is pretty limited in that regard, sorry
<mat_t> cool, np
<mat_t> I'll do it now
<mat_t> web palette will have red :)
<pitti> mat_t: it made a few basic assumptions about the themes and graphics drivers in the beginning which are very hard to change
<mat_t> I see
<pitti> mat_t: muchas gracias
<mat_t> np!
<mat_t> ;)
<djsiegel> seb128: , where's rick?
<kenvandine> djsiegel, linuxcon
<djsiegel> ok
<seb128> djsiegel, do you need something?
<djsiegel> So, we are turning humanity on by default on the desktop.
<djsiegel> And I was tasked with making sure (1) it gets put in the beta, and (2) it's easy to revert to human if the powers that be decide against it at the last moment.
<seb128> both are easy
<Amaranth> humanity doesn't have a colorless icon for bluetooth :/
<djsiegel> fantastic
<Amaranth> makes it looks funky
<pitti> asac, tseliot, ArneGoetje, ccheney, Riddelll, kenvandine, seb128, tkamppeter: ready for meeting?
<djsiegel> Amaranth: it doesn't have colorless for everything, unfortunately
<seb128> pitti, ^ can you do the change to install it by default?
<Riddelll> yay, meeting!
<mat_t> pitti: I'm pretty sure that we had images with less restrictive palette before
<seb128> pitti, I will change the default schemas
<kenvandine> yup
<tseliot> here I am :-)
<seb128> pitti, yes, ready for meeting
<pitti> mat_t: the palette can be arbitrary; the only limitation is that the text colors must be in the palette of the image
<ArneGoetje> pitti: here
<mat_t> pitti: OK, I see
<pitti> seb128: which change? can we do that after meeting?
<seb128> pitti, yes, after meeting
<asac> hi
<seb128> pitti, <djsiegel> So, we are turning humanity on by default on the desktop.
 * asac  lands in a hurry
<pitti> so, welcome to our meeting this week
<pitti> FAQ: Where's Rick?  A: LinuxCon
<pitti> == Actions from previous meetings ==
<pitti> All actions are to update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage:
<pitti> ACTION: TheMuso to check on how to call the audio symptom script and update the wiki accordingly
<pitti> This wasn't done, I'll mail him and push forward
<pitti> ACTION: robert_ancell to check on Graphic Environment section
<pitti> no compiz there, dito
<pitti> ACTION: pitti to add section about storage devices
<pitti> done
<pitti> speaking about that, did you hear some feedback about the changed bug process?
<pitti> and noticed some change in the reported bugs?
<asac> nope ;) ... just that i cannot file directly easily
<pitti> firefox now crashes with a "bad x window" error every time I use ubuntu-bug, that might help to reduce the bug flow  *evil grin*
<asac> ok
<seb128> ;-)
<asac> i will patch that out before beta
<tseliot> heh
<seb128> lot of people complained about that
<pitti> asac: I actually meant for bugs that you receive
<seb128> that = the firefox crash
<pitti> ah
<seb128> there was some legitim concerns on the list about the change itself too
<asac> yes.
<asac> its time to hide it ;)
<pitti> right, I'm primarily interested in the workflow feedback, not that ff bug
<asac> i really want to have a link to do it directly somewhere
<seb128> I find it annoying to not be able to open bugs from the webui
<pitti> of course there's always the usual opposition to change, but I wondered about which legitimate reasons there were for filing them directly
<awe> +1
<seb128> I do that most of the time because that's easier and faster
<asac> pitti: what other changes were done besides not being able to report directly?
<asac> is there a document?
<asac> seb128: ++
<seb128> people in the bug team who can set status etc should be able to file bugs imho
<tseliot> seb128: +++
<pitti> asac: primarily that; we're updating https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage along with it
<seb128> I never know which team that is
<pitti> seb128: ubuntu-bugcontrol
<asac> ok
<seb128> bugsquad? bug control?
<seb128> ok
<asac> so please add an option to report directly somewhere (hidden)
<asac> thats what i want ;)
<seb128> so people in that team should have the filebug not hidden
<pitti> anyway, there's the ?no-direct argument, but it's not easy to find
<ArneGoetje> I usually file translation related bugs directly, as I don't need to have the package installed for that
<seb128> it impacts productivity
<pitti> asac: it does exist, just hidden, as I said
<asac> pitti: i found that but its event hard to type because you dont get the +submit anymore
<pitti> ArneGoetje: good one
<asac> pitti: i want that hidden on the webui somewhere ;)
<seb128> same for workflow bugs
<asac> like a tiny link at the bottom of the bug page or something
<seb128> I've added ?no-redirect to versions though
<seb128> so that's ok
<mat_t> pitti: done!
<pitti> ok, thanks
<seb128> otherwise some people have legitim concerns
<seb128> like they don't want to risk sending private datas
<pitti> ACTION: pitti to talk to bdmurray about +filebug feedback
<seb128> or are on an enterprise proxy which doesn't allow apport use
<pitti> so we could perhaps bring it back, but replace it with a page which gives you better instructions, and require an additional step to file it directly?
<seb128> well, I would be in favor of having the url in the page as well
<seb128> and don't redirect bug control people
<asac> i would say: if you click on report a bug you go to an error page
<pitti> I do like the idea of pointing at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage in general, but perhaps not so insistant?
<asac> that triggeres ubuntu-bug
<asac> and that also has a link to "yes, i want to continue"
<awe> asac, i like that idea
<pitti> asac: that requries a browser plugin, though, no?
<asac> "yes, i know about the implications and I still want to file the bug directly" ;)
<pitti> but at least the page could say "Please follow these instructions:" [find right package] [launch ubuntu-bug]
<seb128> I'm not in favor of this one
<seb128> people tend to not read and just click
<asac> pitti: a protocol handler like apturil
<pitti> and then a small link at the bottom which continues on the web?
<asac> ubuntu-bug:file/firefox-3.5
<pitti> asac: probably a bit out of scope for karmic, though?
<pitti> and wouldn't work for other browsers, too?
<asac> I dont have time before beta for that. yes.
<seb128> easy change: set the url to file a bug anyway on the explanation page + don't redirect bug control
<pitti> so let's perhaps keep it low-tech for now
<asac> can we teach the wiki page
<asac> to display something dynamic?
<pitti> not with being a wiki page
<asac> or is that all static ... otherwise i would go to the current wiki page and have the right link to file directly at the bottom
<asac> but we probably could move that somewhere else?
<pitti> LP has the concept of "bug filing instructions"
<pitti> but they appear way too late
<pitti> at that point most people won't bother any more
<asac> agree
<pitti> they already picked a package and a title
<asac> can we not redirect, but proxy the wiki page?
<pitti> so something that resembles https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage but offers you a link to "file it anyway" woudl be okay for everyone for now?
<asac> that would at least allow me to append the ?direct
<asac> to the current url
<seb128> pitti, did you read what I said before?
<asac> currently i have to copy the url ... paste it in location bar ... add ?direct .. etc.
<pitti> seb128: I did
<seb128> ok, good
<asac> seb128: what explanation page?
<Amaranth> This sounds like a job for a userscript :)
<pitti> but bug filing behaving differently for different people makes it even more confusing perhaps?
<seb128> asac, whever you are redirected right now ...
<seb128> wherever
<asac> seb128:  the wiki page is not dynamix
<seb128> I didn't say we it to be?
<seb128> I said the add an url to file anyway to it
<pitti> anyway, I think we covered the arguments sufficiently, I think we should put the details to mail now
<asac> seb128: but how can you put a url to file a bug against a specific package there
<seb128> and make launchpad only redirect !bugcontrol
<Amaranth> ubuntu-bugcontrol people tend to use firefox-lp-enhancements package or whatever, right? just add a userscript that automatically adds the ?no-redirect
<asac> if its not dynamic you could just make a general "file a bug anyway against ubuntu"
<seb128> hum, right
<asac> seb128: i think redirecting !bugcontrol would be a good start
<asac> if thats easier
<pitti> ok, thanks
<pitti> so, let's go on
<pitti> === Partner update ===
<pitti> kenvandine?
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> i haven't gotten an update from OLS, they are sprinting and haven't responded
<kenvandine> but i posted what i know on the wiki
<kenvandine> couch shouldn't start at boot anymore
<kenvandine> and we need desktopcouch and bindwood releases before sync can be turned on
<kenvandine> i hope they are expecting to do that this week
<pitti> bindwood/desktopcouch peer syncing very much sound like a new feature?
<kenvandine> i will chase them down today
<seb128> asac, pitti: bug #432088 btw
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432088 in malone "Cannot file a bug on my own packages!" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432088
<kenvandine> pitti, the feature is there... just turned off right now
<pitti> kenvandine: so it's never been tested, etc.
<kenvandine> they had to wait for oauth to be fixed in couch
<asac> thx
<kenvandine> pitti, ok, if we need to get a freeze exception i can get them going on that
<kenvandine> i had told them they might need to
<pitti> it's very late already, beta is next week!
 * tseliot has to leave in a few minutes
<kenvandine> i know!
<pitti> tseliot: anythign on your heart which we need to discuss?
<pitti> tseliot: great work on X this week, btw! *hug*
<tseliot> pitti: nothing comes to my mind atm
<tseliot> and thanks :-)
<kenvandine> ubuntuone client is most likely to need a UI exception for the preferences problem they have
<pitti> kenvandine: so on the DX front we mainly deal with bugs now, right? is there anythign still pending to land?
<pitti> oh, there's new gdm artwork
<kenvandine> right now it is pretty easy to get into a situation where you can't get back to preferences
<kenvandine> pitti, the user list
<seb128> pitti, I'm a bit concerned that the message indicator behaviour is still fuzzy and changing
<pitti> kenvandine: ah, right
<kenvandine> that is landing today i think in time for thursday
<pitti> seb128: *nod*; some recent regressions there
<kenvandine> we need a good list of those asap
<kenvandine> the MC5 port for indicator-session needs to happen asap too
<kenvandine> should be in by thursday
<pitti> ok, thanks
<kenvandine> seb128, please make sure issues you find with the indicator all have bugs and that i know about them
<kenvandine> feel free to assign them to me and i will make sure the right people are looking at them
<kenvandine> same goes for everyone
<seb128> kenvandine, how do we make sure you know about those bugs? subscribing you is enough?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> ping me on irc
<seb128> ok, will do
<kenvandine> assign to me
<kenvandine> etc
<seb128> would be nice if you could watch empathy bugs for a bit too
<kenvandine> if they aren't assigned, assign to me
<seb128> since you landed changes recently there
<kenvandine> i am
<seb128> ok good
<seb128> thanks!
<pitti> == Kubuntu Update ==
<Riddelll> ooh that's me
<pitti> Riddelll: floor's your's
<Riddelll>  - DVDs oversized, next Amarok upload may fix that
<Riddelll>  - OEM installer broken, but broken in Ubuntu Desktop too
<Riddelll>  - Upgrade from Jaunty works but with some config file quirks that I need to work around
<Riddelll>  - jockey and apport still need investigation
<Riddelll> (unless pitti has done anything with apport)
<Riddelll> that's all
<pitti> Riddelll: I didn't really
<pitti> I got the latest kubuntu netbook image, but didn't have time to check out apport on it yet
<Riddelll> I'll ping yuiry
<pitti> I still didn't see the patch that he has for fixing it
<pitti> DVDs oversized> ubuntu suffers the same, so if anyone has brilliant ideas what to kick..
<Amaranth> pitti: evolution!
<asac> DVDs oversized and CDs are fine? fun
<asac> what is going on a DVD? all main?
<pitti> no, it's a seed
<Riddelll> asac: it's a separate seed, but e.g. all language packs
<pitti> but just a side remark, no need to discuss in meeting
<Riddelll> infact all language packs twice
<asac> oh
<pitti> Riddelll: we kicked most langpacks from dvd-ship
<pitti> you might want to do the same
<pitti> you still have them in the live system, and for alternate the installer will fetch them
<pitti> it's the least evil and brings some 200 MB
<pitti> Riddelll: what's the latest word on the n-m front?
<Riddelll> pitti: works fine for wifi and ethernet it seems, although it's one of the upgrade quirks I need to hack around
<pitti> sounds like progress, though
<pitti> == Release Bugs/Release Status ==
<asac> Riddelll: any info on modem?
 * pitti on hold
<asac> no need to wait
<Riddelll> asac: my 3G one didn't work with  nm-applet, you wanted me to test with --debug didn't you?
<asac> Riddelll: yes.
<asac> Riddelll: lets talk after meeting
<asac> pitti: go ahead
<Riddelll> asac: yep
<pitti> so, I updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/ReleaseStatus last Friday, and some more updates today
<pitti> it's pretty up to date now
<pitti> we have done good work on the RC bug front, but they keep coming
<pitti> thanks to seb128 for putting together a GNOME specific variant of that list
<pitti> so, just as a general reminder, if you have bugs which are critical to Karmic's success, please add a karmic task and set it to high or critical
<seb128> you're welcome!
<pitti> seb128: ^ that might apply to some of your's
<pitti> so that they are on the release team radar and have no problem with getting approved for upload after freezes, etc.
<seb128> right, I plan to do that too
<seb128> building a karmic list first then adjusting settings
<pitti> awesome
<pitti> with karmic being the crack release we shouldn't be too picky
<pitti> we'll have plenty of time to fix and polish Lucid
<pitti> but still, some of those bugs are serious for karmic, too
<pitti> ok, == rickspencer3's list of heartache ==
<pitti> let's walk through them, shall we?
<kenvandine> sounds like fun
<pitti> ubuntu-boot bugs> let's skip that one, -EWRONGTEAM
<pitti> and Rick follows them like a hound dog
<pitti> applying his whip cracking approach..
<pitti> - empathy audio/video is crashy
<kenvandine> pitti, i am going to spend time debugging that this week
<kenvandine> audio has been pretty solid lately
<kenvandine> afaik
<pitti> kenvandine: we can certainly get help from upstream (hey cassidy!) for that?
<kenvandine> yeah :)
<pitti> they might have some hints what we do wrong in terms of versions/packaging
<kenvandine> sure
<pitti> do we have the fallback option to disable video?
<pitti> better to not offer it at all, than to show the button and just crash..
<kenvandine> i suspect we can...
<kenvandine> i will look into that
<cassidy> pitti, what's the problem?
<kenvandine> per protocal right?
<kenvandine> cassidy, video crashes empathy
<kenvandine> consistently
<cassidy> oh that's annoying
<kenvandine> via jabber
<kenvandine> cassidy, i will chase you down after the meeting ok?
<cassidy> did you upgrade to the latest telepathy-farsight ?
<pitti> thanks
<kenvandine> cassidy, yes
<pitti> kenvandine: can you please make sure that there's a bug to track?
<kenvandine> ok
<pitti> ACTION: kenvandine to file a bug about empathy video crash and discuss with upstream
<pitti> - empathy not interacting well with messaging menu
<cassidy> kenvandine, this one https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-farsight/+bug/433461
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 433461 in telepathy-farsight "Sync telepathy-farsight 0.0.11-2 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<pitti> I think that's covered by bug reports
<pitti> Is there something keeping compiz from working on intel 945?
<Amaranth> Not that I've heard, are you having problems?
<pitti> is that related to bug 392039?
<cassidy> kenvandine, will fly away soon; please open a bugs including logs etc, I'll have a look at it tomorrow
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 392039 in initramfs-tools "initramfs scripts hard-coded to load i915; blocks loading non-intel drm modules" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392039
<Amaranth> Oh, right, that fun
<Amaranth> Yeah, that's ubuntu-boot stuff
<pitti> Amaranth, cassidy: can we please discuss after meeting?
<cassidy> pitti, sure
<pitti> I have a 945, and it mostly works, except when the initramfs fails to enable KMS
<pitti> kenvandine: can you do the three gwibber ones?
 * pitti has NFC about gwibber, I'm afraid
<kenvandine> well
<kenvandine> i can't repro the not seeing messages
<kenvandine> i need debugging info
<kenvandine>  the indicator behavior shouldn't be pretty decent now (as of yesterday)
<kenvandine> if not i need bug reports
<pitti> ok, nevermind that then; Rick should file a bug then
<kenvandine> :)
<pitti> kenvandine: s/shouldn't/should/?
<kenvandine> should
<kenvandine> right :)
<pitti> session menu - status interactions with apps not working well
<pitti> that's the empathy/pidgin integration
<pitti> kenvandine: do you happen to know about this?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> that is the MC5 port
<kenvandine> right now it gets/sets the status based on MC4
<kenvandine> it is being worked on now
<kenvandine> should land before thursday
<pitti> nice
 * pitti looks forward to Thursday
<pitti> software-store -- is it showing up in the right places?
<pitti> I think it does now, right?
<pitti> I have it in the apps menu
<pitti> (license and naming is a separate topic)
<seb128> yes
<Amaranth> Is it supposed to show up in System->Administration?
<kenvandine> no
<kenvandine> applications
<Amaranth> it does :)
<kenvandine> it is
<kenvandine> :)
<pitti> oh, right, it does
<kenvandine> in applications
<seb128> it does in both
<kenvandine> oh
<seb128> what was gnome-app-install doing?
<kenvandine> both
<kenvandine> ok
<Amaranth> that's because of Categories
<pitti> so we probably need to fix that
<seb128> in any case iz mvo bog
<seb128> ie wrong team
<pitti> ok
<Amaranth> seb128: gnome-app-install.desktop had no Categories so it would have ended up in Other if you didn't have the <Include> rule
<pitti> so, == work items ==
<pitti> http://piware.de/workitems/desktop/karmic/report.html
<pitti> we clearly need to postpone stuff now
<pitti> unless someone magically has done work items but not marked them done? :-)
<pitti> desktop-karmic-input-methods
<didrocks> pitti is dreaming :)
<pitti> ArneGoetje: what's left on that?
<pitti> Riddelll: Kubuntu list has 25 TODOs, can some of them be postponed?
<ArneGoetje> pitti: just the release notes and test plan, I guess... bugs are flowing in already...
<pitti> ah, that sounds feasible indeed
<pitti> awe, asac: desktop-karmic-network-ui has quite a few non-QA/test ones
<Riddelll> pitti: the artwork ones are done, the rest are mostly not strict features (e.g. "test and release" doesn't really count as a feature)
<Riddelll> pitti: I'll tidy up that page anyway yes
<pitti> Riddelll: I guess "release" is pretty much done, and "testing" is a bit too blurry to be able to say "DONE"?
<asac> pitti: the applet changes are still getting refined upstream. once we know whats going on (i am pushing really hard) we will update that spec
<pitti> asac: thanks
<pitti> desktop-karmic-automagic-python-build-system 38/0/418
<pitti> WTF?
<asac> what is 418?
<pitti> todo/postponed/done
<asac> i observed that my blueprint whiteboard changes sometimes get forgotton
<pitti> so, that's clearly a bug in the WI parser :)
<seb128> ups
<asac> like i change the epihy webkit item one day ... one week later its again on TODO
<pitti> it doesn't seem to affect the graph, though
<asac> if someone else observes something like that i would be happy to know... otherwise i will keep this filed as day-dreaming
<pitti> ok, please update the WIs this week, so that we can more clearly see what we need to postpone
<seb128> I didn't update whiteboard recently so didn't notice the issue
<pitti> asac: sometimes I notice that changes done to edge don't land in production until like 15 minutes later
<asac> so maybe they get forgotten sometimes too ;)
<asac> i definitly did a few itesm more than once
<asac> and not withing 15 minutes ... more like 1-2 weeks in between
<seb128> did you get bug email about the change?
<asac> maybe if someone changes something on producing and i did something on edge -> boing
<pitti> == AOB ==
<pitti> anyone?/
<seb128> no
<pitti> ccheney: what's the latest word on that OO.o breakage on arm?
<pitti> ccheney: I noticed that there's a sponsoring request for a new boost; could that be related?
<pitti> (ISTR that someone said it could be a boost regression)
<pitti> ok, thanks all! (will wait for ccheney's reply, but can happen off-meeting)
<seb128> thanks pitti
<seb128> brb, another gdm testing round
 * pitti -> dinner and ice cream
 * ArneGoetje -> bed
<seb128> re
<asac> bye
<seb128> asac, btw epiphany-webkit 2.28 is there, interested in doing the upgrade?
<asac> sure
<seb128> asac, thanks ;-)
<asac> its quick food next to my painful nm applet work
<seb128> what are you changing or fixing there?
<seb128> doh, freeze is thursday?
<kenvandine> seb128, beta freeze is thursday?
<seb128> yes
<kenvandine> humm... rick just told me this morning that slangasek told him we needed to plan on getting uploads done by end of monday
<kenvandine> he was warning me that we might want to do another round of dx uploads after thursday
<kenvandine> or post-pone thursdays
<seb128> well after thursday they will not go in karmic without slangasek approval
<seb128> ie people will read the code diff and make sure we fix only bugs there
<seb128> that slow things quite a lot usually
<ccheney> pitti: doko is looking it afaict
<ccheney> pitti: sorry was working with doko on getting OOo fixed
<Riddelll> asac: so what do I test with this 3G card again?
<kenvandine> seb128, ok
<ccheney> pitti: he is doing testing at least wrt boost on OOo from the checkins he has made for OOo
<Riddelll> asac: if I add --debug to the Exec line in /usr/share/dbus-1/system-services/org.freedesktop.ModemManager.service what next?
<ccheney> pitti: its getting fun trying to fix last minute OOo bugs and working on moblin at the same time, heh
 * kenvandine goes to grab some lunch
<ccheney> not to mention buying a home, getting ready to move, etc (/me thinks he picked a bad time of year to buy a house, doens't line up well with release schedule)
<asac> Riddelll: tail syslog
<asac> Riddelll: plug in your 3g card
<asac> paste what you get
<Riddelll> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/275990/
<didrocks> pitti: is this package still up-to-date with the new policykit migration: policykit-doc ? (or do you have good pointers for it?)
<asac> Riddelll: please download http://cgit.freedesktop.org/ModemManager/ModemManager/tree/test/mm-test.py
<asac> and run that
<asac> with modem plugged in
<Riddelll> asac: a
<Riddelll> http://paste.ubuntu.com/275992/ is when trying to connect with nm-applet
<Riddelll> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/275994/ mm-test output
<asac> Riddelll: ok so somewhat kill modemmanager (maybe move the service file away)
<asac> then start minicom -s
<asac> select /dev/ttyS0
<asac> and save that for future use
<asac> then type AT+CPIN?
<Riddelll> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/275998/
<asac> Riddelll: 'AT+CPIN?'
<asac> exactly like that
<asac> you can keep the minicom open
<Riddelll> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/275999/
<asac> hmm
<Riddelll> my wvdial.conf does have Init1 = AT+CPIN=1234 in it
<asac> Riddelll: you can try to run AT+CPIN="1234" (if thats your pin)
<asac> are you sure your SIM is inserted properly?
<Riddelll> I've no idea if a pin is set or no
<asac> Riddelll: does wvdial still work?
<Riddelll> http://paste.ubuntu.com/276002/
<Riddelll> let me try wvdial
<strider_> hi
<strider_> i'd like to  try gnome-shell but it crashes telling me  that the file Shell.load_uri_sync is not found
<asac> Riddelll: SIM error could mean your modem isnt properly initialized or your SIM isnt properly inserted ... or broken in some way
<asac> usually ifts a locking issue it gives back something like SIM PUK etc on AT+CPIN?
<asac> so i dont think thats it
<Riddelll> asac: working great with wvdial
<asac> Riddelll: did you still have minicom open?
<Riddelll> no
<asac> ok
<asac> can you try minicom again and see if there is different output?
<asac> btw ... did you kill modemmanager after adding --debug to the .service file?
<asac> Riddelll: ^ ?
<Riddelll> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/276009/
<Riddelll> asac: I don't remember if I did
<asac> Riddelll: no ... i mean AT+CPIN?
<asac> i assume thats SIM READY now?
<strider_> oh, I upgraded Karmic and it works now :)
<Riddelll> asac: how would I know?
<asac> Riddelll: type AT+CPIN?
<asac> in minicom
<Riddelll> http://paste.ubuntu.com/276011/
<asac> err ... not sure whats going on for you
<asac> Riddelll: the syntax for CPIN="..."
<asac> has ""
<asac> btw
<asac> soAT+CPIN=1234
<asac> err
<asac> AT+CPIN="1234"
<Riddelll> still  ERROR
<asac> ok
<asac> so lets try a few different init strings
<asac> replug your device
<asac> start minicom again
<asac>  ATZ E0 V1 X4 &C1 +FCLASS=0
<asac> try that on first line
<Riddelll> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/276014/
<asac> Riddelll: now AT+CPIN?
<Riddelll> minicom won't let me type
<asac> hmm
<asac> just type blindly
<Riddelll> same thing after restarting
<asac> hit enter
<Riddelll> ERROR
<asac> ok the other init strings we used in 0.7 are here: http://cgit.freedesktop.org/NetworkManager/NetworkManager/tree/src/nm-gsm-device.c?h=NETWORKMANAGER_0_7#n76
<asac> Riddelll: use E1 instead of E0
<asac> everywhere to see what you type
<asac> (in the init strings)
<Riddelll> http://paste.ubuntu.com/276015/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/276016/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/276017/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/276020/
<Riddelll> all ERROR
<rickspencer3> kenvandine: updated gwibber working much better for me
<Riddelll> pitti: comment 11 of bug 405378 has a patch, did you see that?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 405378 in apport "[karmic] in KDE apport does not open the browser to report a bug" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/405378
<Riddelll> asac: time for me to go out I'm afraid
<asac> Riddelll: sure. i am distracted anyway by other discussions. sorry. lets continue soon
<asac> Riddelll: if you know someone from kubuntu team that has a 3g thing that would be great
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, awesome
 * Amaranth will let apport report this gwibber "crash"
<Amaranth> IndexError in <lambda>(), fun
<Amaranth> oh, already known
<kenvandine> Amaranth, bug number?
<Amaranth> turns out it was a crash in a different lambda
<Amaranth> I seem to have lost it...
<Amaranth> kenvandine: bug 434826 is mine
<ubottu> Bug 434826 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/434826 is private
<Amaranth> Is the refresh option in preferences supposed to be empty? :)
 * Amaranth makes it public
<kenvandine> oh... that was a bug long before gwibber 1 even
<kenvandine> i wonder if it was fixed and broken again
<Amaranth> err, what am I running then?
<kenvandine> gwibber 2
<Amaranth> I can't change any preferences because that pops up and the preferences dialog stops working
<Amaranth> Actually all of gwibber probably stops working right
<awe> kenvandine, did the FF bookmark sync via u1 get implemented?
<kenvandine> so you just set the interval?
<kenvandine> and setting it caused that crash?
<kenvandine> awe, yes
<kenvandine> bindwood is the package
<Amaranth> kenvandine: Not even that, it crashes if I don't do anything
<kenvandine> humm
<Amaranth> I just opened the preferences dialog and apport popped up again
<kenvandine> was this an updated profile?
<Amaranth> I've never used gwibber before a couple weeks ago
<kenvandine> ok
<awe> kenvandine, is it automatic, or do i need to opt-in?
<kenvandine> i will test in a VM
<kenvandine> you have to install it
<kenvandine> and it doesn't sync yet :)
<kenvandine> well... desktopcouch isn't syncing yet
<kenvandine> which will sync your bookmarks if you are using bindwood
<Amaranth> hrm, just closed gwibber and opened it again and now it is completely empty
<Amaranth> Not even the Home area is showing anything
<awe> kenvandine, ok, thanks
<kenvandine> Amaranth, do you see the account tree on the left?
<Amaranth> I don't have a tree
<kenvandine> change your view, in the menu view->Account tree
<kenvandine> check that
<Amaranth> now I have a tree (turned that on
<kenvandine> it will start working
<kenvandine> ok
<Amaranth> and yes, I have an account tree
<Amaranth> wtf
 * Amaranth writes his own twitter client
<kenvandine> the combobox stuff is busted atm
<kenvandine> ryan was fixing it last night, but i didn't see him push any code
<Amaranth> hmm, it seems the fun bug in the intel driver causing white shadows/decorations in compiz is back
<kklimonda> pitti, can you look at bug 429483 before freeze?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 429483 in transmission "Transmission 1.75, a bugfix release, is available" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/429483
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128
<seb128> hello chrisccoulson
<seb128> how are you tonight?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm not too bad thanks. just working on this GDM change
<chrisccoulson> i did some debugging in to the issue i'm having where gnome-system-monitor uses all the CPU and spams the session bus
<chrisccoulson> it only happens when i have a CD in one of the CD drives
<chrisccoulson> it looks like a loop somewhere in gvfs ;)
<seb128> gvfs or devicekit? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> it looks like gvfs. i'll run it through GDB again in a bit so i can remember where it loops
<seb128> ok
<seb128> good luck ;-)
 * seb128 went on a gdm bug fixing sprint
<chrisccoulson> i noticed ;)
<chrisccoulson> hopefully it will get suspend and hibernate buttons shortly
<seb128> we might get gdm half good as what we had in jaunty for karmic with some efforts ;-)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, hopefully:)
 * didrocks is on an ubuntu-fr newmockup sprint. Less technical but more human relationship (and be persuasive there is some work to do) :)
 * seb128 hugs didrocks
 * didrocks hugs seb128 back
<chrisccoulson> hmm, the icon name for the suspend button is incorrect
<chrisccoulson> "media-playback-pause"
<seb128> I'm not sure there is a suspend icon in the gnome theme
<seb128> we had the issue for the session dialog previous cycles for sure
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - possibly. i only checked because the current greeter doesn't actually have a hibernate button, and i was going to add one
<chrisccoulson> but i'm not sure on the icon name to use
<dobey> seems fitting
<dobey> there isn't
<seb128> it doesn't?
<seb128> I thought I had hibernate and suspend earlier in the cycle
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - it only has a suspend button in 2.28
<dobey> "gnome" has never had a suspend icon in it
<chrisccoulson> not sure why :-/
<seb128> ok
<chrisccoulson> probably removed due to lack of an icon ;)
<seb128> because there is no real point hibernating from the login screen?
<seb128> you can as well stop the box
<seb128> you have nothing running
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - there could be, as there might be other users logged in
<seb128> right, I was thinking that too, but I don't think it happens often
<chrisccoulson> do you want me to leave the hibernate button out for now? (it's easy enough to add it in though)
<dobey> logged in on vnc?
<seb128> Amaranth, there?
<Amaranth> seb128: yep
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I've no strong opinion either way?
<seb128> -?
<chrisccoulson> it seems 2.27.4 doesn't have a hibernate icon either, and that's the earliest copy of the source which i have
<seb128> Amaranth, so basically what you say in this gnome-wm bug is to drop "OPT4=gconf" in the compiz) case
<seb128> Amaranth, right?
<Amaranth> seb128: right
<seb128> you could have written that in the bug
<seb128> I though there was an error in the gconf logic ;-)
<seb128> thanks
<Amaranth> seb128: I was awake at least 24 hours when I woke that comment :P
<seb128> gconf is always loaded in the new compiz then?
<Amaranth> I think 28, actually
<Amaranth> seb128: We actually don't use the gconf plugin at all anymore, the compiz-wrapper script runs compiz with the ccp plugin
<seb128> what happens for people using the ini backend?
<seb128> do you migrate datas in gconf?
<Amaranth> seb128: I'm going to talk to mvo about removing the gconf, ini, and kconfig plugins from the packages
<seb128> or from gconf
<Amaranth> seb128: We've been using the ccp plugin for 2 releases now, I think :P
<Amaranth> It uses the same gconf keys, just a different plugin for accessing them
<seb128> well, not on hardy which is the lts
<seb128> ok
<seb128> so cpp uses gconf it's all good
<seb128> we still need to consider upgrades
 * seb128 does the change
<Amaranth> seb128: Actually we were using ccp in hardy too
<seb128> ok
<Amaranth> so we've had it longer than two releases, I guess :)
<seb128> I remember having issue between after errors compiz was falling back to the non gconf one
<seb128> urg
<seb128> I remember having issue because compiz was falling back to the non gconf one sometime after errors
<seb128> that one should be possible to read ;-)
<Amaranth> Yeah, that was a fallback inside ccp I believe
<Amaranth> Or we had it writing out broken ccp config files that were loading ini or something, don't remember the details
<Amaranth> seb128: gnome-wm seems to also have some code that should be replacing itself with compiz in the windowmanager key in gconf
<Amaranth> oh, that's for dapper upgrades
<seb128> Amaranth, fix uploaded
<seb128> hey tedg
<Amaranth> seb128: awesome, thanks
<tedg> Evening seb128
<seb128> thank you for tracking the issue ;-)
<chrisccoulson> Amaranth - you fixed the keybinding issue?
<chrisccoulson> you rock:)
<Amaranth> I found it, seb128 just fixed it :)
<chrisccoulson> oops
<chrisccoulson> I_KNOW_THE_DEVICEKIT_POWER_API_IS_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE
<chrisccoulson> :)
<seb128> lo
<seb128> lol
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - the GDM package has a lintian error btw (although you probably knew that already)
<chrisccoulson> not-using-po-debconf
<seb128> no I don't, I tend to not be careful to lintian, too much noise
<seb128> what is this one about?
<chrisccoulson> apparently it has a non-translatable debconf template
<chrisccoulson> http://lintian.debian.org/tags/not-using-po-debconf.html
<chrisccoulson> oh, it looks like the old gdm package had the same error
<chrisccoulson> so it doesn't matter all that much
<seb128> right, I just copied the old gdm files around
<seb128> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=261086
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Debian: timed out (http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=261086;mbox=yes)
<seb128> "This package does not use po-debconf because it steals the templates along
<seb128> with the translation from the xdm package.
<seb128> "
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. that's a good reason:)
<chrisccoulson> brb, just testing gdm
<chrisccoulson> yay, we have the suspend/hibernate buttons back on the greeter:)
<Amaranth> software-store needs a back button :/
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i've pushed the dk-power greeter patch now
<seb128> chrisccoulson, excellent
<seb128> box freeze
<chrisccoulson> mine froze earlier too
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-09-23
<seb128> hey robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> seb128, evening
<seb128> night shift guys are coming, I can go to bed ;-)
<seb128> robert_ancell, how are you?
<robert_ancell> seb128, good. I see a few more 2.28s have been released overnight#
<seb128> right
<seb128> I think we have most of the major pieces but still some updates to do if you want to
<seb128> we will do sponsoring in the european morning ;-)
<seb128> the karmic beta freeze starts in 2 days now
<robert_ancell> and after that only critical fixes?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> well not only critical but only things important for beta
<seb128> ie we will probably have some dxteam changes still landing
<seb128> and bug fixes
<robert_ancell> cool
<robert_ancell> did you guys compile that karmic bug list?
<seb128> I should have put that in the title
<seb128> sec
<seb128> robert_ancell, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~desktop-bugs?field.subscriber=&field.milestone%3Alist=12698&field.milestone%3Alist=12715
<seb128> launchpad sucks it lists things with a karmic task twice
<seb128> and the list will get new items while we keep doing triaging and spotting issues
<seb128> but that's a good one if you are looking for bugs to fix
<robert_ancell> that's true, perhaps we should make a list of bugs against LP that would make our lives easiers
<seb128> there is a such list I think
<robert_ancell> my personal favourite is doing the advanced search for bugs fixed upstream and it shows bugs closed as invalid and bug closed against other products
<seb128> but that doesn't mean they tackle those quickly
<robert_ancell> we should set rick on them :)
<seb128> right, that one is annoying
<seb128> I already used my rick card to get bug watches updated
<seb128> I don't want to abuse it ;-)
<robert_ancell> nice
<seb128> (they are working on it, they said that will happen this week)
<robert_ancell> what is broken?
<seb128> with watches?
<seb128> they don't know,  they said they would try and fix it this week though
<seb128> apparently they think it's due to the new bugzilla.gnome.org migration
<robert_ancell> oh, is that why they're not updating
<seb128> well they can communicate with it
<seb128> but they are facing issues in some cases
<seb128> let's see if they figure what cases break exactly
<seb128> anyway, time to go to bed there
<seb128> have a nice day ;-)
<seb128> see you tomorrow
<rickspencer31> hi robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> rickspencer31, hi rick
<robert_ancell> seb128, cya
<rickspencer31> g'night seb128
<seb128> 'night rickspencer31
<chrisccoulson> good night seb128
<seb128> 'night chrisccoulson ;-)
<rickspencer31> robert_ancell: seb128 I just saw bryce
<rickspencer31> I'm going to meet Dutch tomorrow
<seb128> rickspencer31, oh, nice!
<rickspencer31> (that's the baby)
<robert_ancell> say hi to baby for me
<rickspencer31> bryce seems well .. I guess fatherhood suits himm
<rickspencer31> will do
<rickspencer31> robert_ancell: slangadesk just assigned you a gdm bug
<rickspencer31> basically, if there is any low hanging fruit way to remove the annoyance, go for it
<rickspencer31> otherwise, we'll punt it to Lucid
<robert_ancell> I love the description
<rickspencer31> hehe
<robert_ancell> Lucid?
<seb128> rickspencer31, say hello from me too when you will see them tomorrow
<rickspencer31> seb128: will do
<rickspencer31> robert_ancell: Lucid Lynx
<robert_ancell> oh yes
<chrisccoulson> robert_ancell - about bug 434940 - gconf 2.28.0 is already in ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 434940 in gconf "Update to 2.28.0" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/434940
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson, ok, will close
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> woah
<chrisccoulson> since when did update-manager not use synaptic?
<chrisccoulson> neat:)
<TheMuso> Hey robert_ancell. Hope you are able to breathe this morning. :)
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, yeah, what is is like out west?
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Its mostly gone from up here, but the wind is very very strong and gusty.
<TheMuso> Probably 90/100km wind gusts, give or take.
<robert_ancell> Not sure if I'll make my bike ride today then :)
<robert_ancell> It seems pretty calm here but red skies
<rickspencer31> hi TheMuso
<TheMuso> Yeah I didn't exercise this morning either, started my walk and was coughing a a bit, so came home and cleaned up the kitchen instead. :p I didn't walk or skip, given the nature of the air.
<TheMuso> Hey rickspencer31.
<rickspencer31> sounds like some crazy weather around Sydney
<TheMuso> rickspencer31: In short, a dust storm.
<rickspencer31> drives men indoors to clean kitchens
<robert_ancell> lol
<TheMuso> haha
<rickspencer31> TheMuso: what's the word on the street regarding pulse in karmic?
<TheMuso> rickspencer31: I think overall good.
<rickspencer31> TheMuso: are we on the final version of pulse, or should I expect more updates?
<rickspencer31> I have 1:0.9.17-0ubuntu2 atm, but I saw there were some updates coming
<TheMuso> rickspencer31: There is now 0.9.18 which is bug fixes. Anything from this point will be further fixes from upstream, if they are deemed important enough.
<rickspencer31> TheMuso: thanks for the update
<rickspencer31> have a good day!
<rickspencer31> see everyone tomorrow :0
<xpaparoger> hello everybody
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, is there any good stuff in the 0.18 libcanberra release?
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: I've already pulled useful bug fixes from it.
<robert_ancell> ah, ok
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> ccheney: ugh, thanks for the heads up. good luck!
<pitti> didrocks: policykit-doc is the old stuff; look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/PolicyKitOneMigration for links to current documentation (or use policykit-1-doc)
<pitti> Riddelll: oh, that's it? Nice
<pitti> kklimonda: opened a tab, will have a look ASAP
<didrocks> pitti: hey o/ thanks for the link :) Hope to find same thing for console and devicekit :)
<didrocks> it's time to refresh all docs in my head ;)
<pitti> didrocks: they have their documentation on the web, too
<pitti> but again there's devickekit-disks-doc
<didrocks> ok, not deprecated this time, so :)
<didrocks> thanks!
 * pitti -> off for an hour
<mac_v> Amaranth: hi... do you know about compiz causes X restarts while using the cube and switching workspaces? is this a known issue?
<mac_v> causing*
<Amaranth> nope, I hadn't heard of that driver bug before ;)
<mac_v> aw... :( , i had 3 X restarts today , all while switching the workspace ,while selecting the window in a different workspace , the cube freezes ans Xrestarts
<Amaranth> mac_v: X crash == driver problem :)
<mac_v> and i use Cairo dock  , wa
<Amaranth> tseliot: idr agrees with me about compiz and GLX 1.3, btw
<Amaranth> We almost lost compiz on r300 because of that :P
<tseliot> Amaranth: who's idr? And what bug are you talking about ?
<Amaranth> oh, maybe that wasn't you
<Amaranth> ah, nope, tormod
<mac_v> hm , drivers ... had an xorg update yesterday...
<mac_v> i'm xorg edgers ppa
<mac_v> woohoo.. another update available
<tseliot> does it affects only xorg edgers?
<mac_v> not sure... but...
<mac_v> ibgl1-mesa-dev (7.7.0~git20090919.b8477f07-0ubuntu0tormod) to 7.7.0~git20090921.972e995b-0ubuntu0tormod
<mac_v> libgl1-mesa-dri (7.7.0~git20090919.b8477f07-0ubuntu0tormod) to 7.7.0~git20090921.972e995b-0ubuntu0tormod
<mac_v> libgl1-mesa-glx (7.7.0~git20090919.b8477f07-0ubuntu0tormod) to 7.7.0~git20090921.972e995b-0ubuntu0tormod
<mac_v> libglu1-mesa (7.7.0~git20090919.b8477f07-0ubuntu0tormod) to 7.7.0~git20090921.972e995b-0ubuntu0tormod
<mac_v> libglu1-mesa-dev (7.7.0~git20090919.b8477f07-0ubuntu0tormod) to 7.7.0~git20090921.972e995b-0ubuntu0tormod xserver-xorg-video-ati (1:6.12.99+git20090919.da7487f6-0ubuntu0tormod) to 1:6.12.99+git20090920.97a4e747-0ubuntu0tormod
<mac_v> xserver-xorg-video-intel (2:2.8.99.901~git20090918.33f98e40-0ubuntu0tormod) to 2:2.8.99.901~git20090921.b4d29452-0ubuntu0tormod
<mac_v> xserver-xorg-video-radeon (1:6.12.99+git20090919.da7487f6-0ubuntu0tormod) to 1:6.12.99+git20090920.97a4e747-0ubuntu0tormod
<mac_v> xserver-xorg-video-savage (1:2.3.0-1) to 1:2.3.0-1ubuntu1
<mac_v> these were the updates yesterday , since then at random when using the switcher Xcrashes
<mac_v> updating again now
<mac_v> ah , crap... crashed again!
<seb128> good morning everybody
<didrocks> salut seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks
<pitti> hey seb128, bonjour!
<seb128> hello pitti
<kklimonda> good morning
<seb128> pitti, dunno if you have seen but debian moved libglib to /lib for devicekit
<seb128> hi kklimonda
<pitti> seb128: hm, I wonder why
<seb128> pitti, so devicekit works before having usr mounted
<pitti> devicekit-{disks,power} aren't used before that..
<seb128> not sure if that's an issue we have
<pitti> if it's literally "devicekit", that's gone from karmic
 * pitti removed it yesterday, after the last rdepends was fixed
<seb128> it's probably -disk
<seb128> I'm not sure
<seb128> just telling you in case you are interested in the change
<pitti> aah
<pitti> I see
<seb128> hey robert_ancell
<pitti> $ ldd /lib/udev/devkit-disks-part-id |grep glib
<pitti> libglib-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0 (0x00007f9d659fb000)
<seb128> robert_ancell, still working on gtk?
<pitti> hey robert_ancell, how are you?
<pitti> seb128: so yes, seems like a good idea to do that then
<robert_ancell> seb128, yes, it just built so ready to upload soon
<pitti> seb128: it's just part-id, probe-ata-smart and dm-export don't need it
<robert_ancell> pitti, hey pitti
<seb128> robert_ancell, hum ok, I was going to rebase on debian they packaged 2.18 and our delta is trivial
<didrocks> seb128: debian has already packaged new gtk if you didn't see it. I don't know if we have specific version
<robert_ancell> seb128, oh, you might as well do that then :)
<seb128> pitti, want to review http://incoming.debian.org/glib2.0_2.22.0-1.dsc? the diff with karmic?
<didrocks> oh, ok, not fast enough in typing ;)
<seb128> didrocks, thanks ;-)
<seb128> pitti, it seems fine to me but there is some changes just before beta I prefer double checking
<seb128> robert_ancell, ok, using you changes and applying those on the current debian version
<seb128> robert_ancell, are your changes in some bzr?
<robert_ancell> seb128, i'll just push now
<seb128> robert_ancell, ok thanks
<robert_ancell> pushed
<robert_ancell> brb
<seb128> wb robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> gdm testing requires a lot of logging in and out...
<seb128> don't tell me
<seb128> what are you fixing? the shutdown button thing?
<robert_ancell> yes
<seb128> how do you plan to change it?
<seb128> adding a unsensitive login one? or confirm the action selected?
<robert_ancell> I put a menu in the lower right of the screen as proposed in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/Karmic/LoginExperience
<seb128> ok, excellent ;-)
<robert_ancell> the patch is finished, it will need a UI freeze break right? Should I commit it to bzr optimistically or push to a private branch?
<seb128> commit to bzr I and nag pitti about approval ;-)
<robert_ancell> pitti....
<robert_ancell> pitti: Can you have a look at bug 434338 for UI freeze break please? Also can you update versions.py (I fixed it so it doesn't think there is a new firefox waiting)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 434338 in gdm "gdm 'shutdown' button == UI disaster" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/434338
<robert_ancell> ok, gtg, see you all tomorrow
<seb128> re
<pitti> I fixed teh cronjob to do a bzr pull before
<pitti> will look at that bug
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<seb128> brb for some reason ssh agent is broken
<seb128> it's working again, go figure
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128 - how are you today?
<seb128> a bit tired but good otherwise
<seb128> you?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm quite tired too
<chrisccoulson> i might get some early nights in beta freeze ;)
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti
<chrisccoulson> i'm going to take bug 413116
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 413116 in gnome-media "sliding volume control up doesn't unmute volume" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/413116
<seb128> chrisccoulson, \o/
<chrisccoulson> it probably won't be done for beta freeze though. it's still ok after beta release isnt it?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> or after beta
<chrisccoulson> it might take me a bit more than 1 evening
<chrisccoulson> cool:)
<seb128> we still have some weeks after beta until karmic
<seb128> hey asac_
<mvo_> mpt: re #432978 - do you want strict AND searching?
<pitti> Riddell: Yuriy's patch uploaded
<mpt> hi mvo_
<mvo_> hello mpt
<mpt> mvo_, yes
<mvo_> ok
<mpt> mvo_, actually, that reminds me, for v2 we should have a blacklist of words that are mostly ignored in searches (used only for result ordering rather than filtering), e.g. "package", "application", "program", "suite"
<mpt> so that if you search for "graphics program" you won't get vastly fewer results than searching just for "graphics"
<mpt> I'll make a note of that
<mvo_> mpt: I fix it right away, no need for a note
<mpt> mvo_, really? Ok, it needs a careful translation note though
<mvo_> mpt: oh, misread. yes, that is 2.0
<mpt> ok :-)
<seb128> gnagnagna
<seb128> it should be easier to reinstall conffiles from a binary
 * seb128 unpack the deb using dpkg-deb and cp the files
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it's a pain having to do that
<pitti> seb128, mvo_: who do I hassle/is there a bug/should I file a bug about software-store being in system->admin?
<pitti> it's already in the apps menu (where it should be, AFAIK)
<seb128> pitti, nobody? it's a minor issue and we already talked about it yesterday ;-)
<pitti> sure, but "talk" is not enough action :)
<seb128> pitti, ie no need to "hassle", there is higher things on the list right now
<pitti> so I just file a bug now
<seb128> software-store
<seb128> it needs to change its Category use
<seb128> using the same than gnome-app-install
<pitti> ~software-store-developers
<pitti> meh
<pitti> can't commit
<mvo_> pitti: I will commit if you send me a diff or a branch - I can add you as well if oyu want
<pitti> hm, doesn't seem to be that easy; I'll discuss it in the bug
<pitti> ok, followed up
<pitti> (bug 435123)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 435123 in software-store "Extra menu item in System -> Administration" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/435123
<pitti> mvo_: not that urgent, I just want it on the final release radar
<seb128> pitti, why not?
<seb128> why not easy
<pitti> seb128: g-a-i has the same problem
<pitti> but just dropping the System;Settings categories from both does the trick
<seb128> "has the same problem"
<seb128> that's why I was not sure that was a bug ;-)
<seb128> another issues is that it might break software-store for other des
<seb128> DEs
<pitti> thats why I said "not that easy"
<seb128> ie not sure where it's listed in xfce and what impact it will have for them if it's menu masked
<pitti> did g-a-i get a special treatment in the panel?
<seb128> no
<seb128> but as you said it was listed in admin too
<pitti> g-a-i had a separate XFCE .desktop
<seb128> pitti, we can probably hack the gnome-menus .menu to filter it out otherwise
<seb128> since that's what we hack to add it where it is now
<pitti> ah, so it sort of does get special treatment in the panel
<mpt> seb128, pitti, bug 433386 requires that the Store is in System > Administration for UNR, but not for Ubuntu
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 433386 in software-store "Add software-store to the UNR menus" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/433386
<pitti> mpt: ah, thanks
<seb128> pitti, in gnome-menus yes, there is no "out of the categories category"
<seb128> ie no way for any desktop to put itself where software-store is
<huats> Hello everyone !
<pitti> hey huats!
<huats> hey pitti !
<lool> pitti: Hey
<mpt> mvo_, for bug 433232, how often would that sort of problem be fixed by installing all available updates and then trying again?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 433232 in software-store "software-store doesn't provide error dialog when package can't be installed" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/433232
<lool> pitti: I see in the desktop report that some people have workitems below or above trend line
<lool> pitti: does that mean you have per-person workitems charts/lists?
<lool> I couldn't find these
<mvo_> mpt: very rarely, this is typically a bug in the archive or a transient failure
<pitti> lool: no, we don't; that was just a misunderstanding then
<lool> pitti: Ok thanks
<mvo_> mpt: transient in the sense that it might happen if a mirror is updating or if we do a transition
<mpt> mvo_, by "transient" do you mean that a "Retry" button would be useful? Or if not, what else should be done before trying again?
<mpt> mvo_, "Try again in a day or two"? :-)
<mvo_> mpt: yes, try again in a day or two (maybe with a automatic countdown :P ?
<mvo_> mpt: I think it should just show something like "Sorry, but this application can not be installed currently"
<mpt> "If you do nothing, the Store will try again in 57600 seconds."
<mpt> ok :-)
<mvo_> "it may become available later"
<mvo_> something like this
<mvo_> "If you do nothing, the Store will try again in 57600 seconds." [cancel] [wait]
<mpt> hehe
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti. i think you're probably best off just closing bug 374151 for now
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 374151 in vala "MIR for vala" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/374151
<chrisccoulson> what was originally going to depend on it is not going to make it in karmic
<pitti> okay, thanks
<chrisccoulson> and i think when upstream roll a tarball, they will compile the vala code in to C code in the distributed tarball anyway
<chrisccoulson> which means it wouldn't be needed as a build-dependency anyway
<pitti> I see; done
<chrisccoulson> there will be a new tracker tarball in a couple of weeks btw - far to late for karmic though
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<Amaranth> chrisccoulson: If they weren't planning on doing that from the start I'd have to hit them :P
<chrisccoulson> Amaranth - you mean compiling the vala code in the tarball?
<Amaranth> chrisccoulson: If you were going to ship a git snapshot you would do the same for the orig tar.gz because that's what make distcheck should do :)
<Amaranth> chrisccoulson: Yes, that's the standard and expected way to ship modules using vala
<Amaranth> chrisccoulson: Vala set the standard there, it is written in vala too :)
<chrisccoulson> Amaranth - yeah. i think i assumed they wouldn't do that because when i rolled my own tarball from git, i still had to compile the vala code afterwards
<chrisccoulson> that was a while ago though
<Amaranth> Yeah, everyone misses it in their first collision between vala and autotools
<chrisccoulson> i'll probably stick the new tracker in a PPA somewhere anyway
<Amaranth> chrisccoulson: First release with the new sparql rdf-based data store, right?
<chrisccoulson> Amaranth - yeah, that's right
<chrisccoulson> i've already done some work on the packaging to split the store from the indexer
<chrisccoulson> but my work is quite old now
<Amaranth> chrisccoulson: I want to get exciting about that but everyone always laughs at them or gets confused when they talk about it :/
<Amaranth> s/exciting/excited/
<chrisccoulson> Amaranth - yeah, i get confused too.
<Amaranth> If it didn't walk $HOME on start it wouldn't matter if almost no one used that part of it as long as it had a single user it would be a win
<chrisccoulson> yeah, there's not much using it at the moment
 * Amaranth tests new bootchart again
<chrisccoulson> anyway, i need to try and motivate myself to do some work now. i'm having a very unproductive day;)
 * Amaranth looks at bootchart, gets embarrassed
<Amaranth> one second for compiz shell script followed by 10 seconds of compiz chewing mostly disk but a little CPU thrown in
<pitti> Amaranth: reading/parsing all its xml files?
<Amaranth> pitti: once reading them as protobuf (nice little second or two of IO followed by CPU) then once reading them as XML (significantly longer)
<seb128> couldn't those be cached?
<Amaranth> Oh, I'm not actually using compiz right now
<Amaranth> It must have silently crashed and loaded metacity some time after boot :/
<Amaranth> [  106.637269] compiz.real[2121]: segfault at 2 ip 00007fa5b12e13c9 sp 00007fff152b9d10 error 4 in libwobbly.so[7fa5b12db000+8000]
<Amaranth> crap
<Amaranth> seb128: cached in what way? the cache is the protobuf versions
<Amaranth> but only the ccp plugin knows to read them
<seb128> why are the xml read anyway then?
<Amaranth> But since we have no shot at getting any version of compiz newer than 0.8.4 before 10.10 I suppose this is a problem worth fixing in the 0.8.x versions now :)
<Amaranth> seb128: To tell compiz about the settings for the plugins
<Amaranth> (and also to expose that information via dbus along with a way to control compiz via dbus)
<Amaranth> hmm, slow DNS, must be my resolv.conf getting screwed again
<Amaranth> Nice, OpenSuSE ships a patch to compiz almost as big as a compiz tarball to add the nomad branch
<pitti> Amaranth: hang on, you have slow DNS?
<pitti> Amaranth: I have the same problem with my router, and running a workaround for some time
<pitti> but so far I didn't meet anyone else with that problem
<Amaranth> pitti: yeah, thanks to "search" lines
<pitti> Amaranth: if you run "host www.ubuntu.com", does it give you an immediate result and then hang for some 10  seconds, and then respond with "no results"?
<pitti> Amaranth: or, rather, ";; connection timed out; no servers could be reached"
<Amaranth> pitti: it gives me a result then sits for a couple seconds then exits
<pitti> $ host www.ubuntu.com
<pitti> www.ubuntu.com has address 91.189.94.8
<pitti> [10 second pause]
<pitti> ; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<pitti> [ 5 second pause ]
<pitti> ; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<Amaranth> no error and only maybe 4 second pause here
<pitti> I only get that when using my router as DNS server, not when I manually kick it to use the official Telekom DNS
<Amaranth> but I think my original resolv.conf had two search lines so that may add even more time
<pitti> ok, then it seems to be a different problem
<Amaranth> I just use 4.2.2.2
<pitti> I don't have any search lines, and still have the problem
<jpds> Tried using OpenDNS?
<Amaranth> different problem then
<pitti> I'd blame my router, if my wife would have the same problem as well
<pitti> but I didn't have it on jaunty and early karmic, and neither does she (jaunty as well)
<davmor2> pitti: I get the result almost instantly
 * asac  lunch
<davmor2> pitti: Mind you I'm using a mix of my own dns cache and opendns
<Amaranth> oh wow, if we had changed compiz to check for GLX 1.3 for glXCreatePixmap it wouldn't work on r300 or any intel
<Amaranth> phew, close one
<Amaranth> tormod filed a bug saying we should do so then upstream dri almost convinced us it was needed :)
<pitti> davmor2: right, if I use the DNS servers which my router uses, it's fine
<seb128> Laney, do you work on f-spot out of packaging?
<seb128> Laney, are you in contact with upstream too?
<Laney> a bit
<Laney> I'm in the IRC channel
<seb128> ok
<seb128> the slideshow screensaver seems to not be working
<seb128> would you be interested to upstream that or investigate?
<Laney> I saw some reports on that
<Laney> needed to figure out if its a packaging issue or upstream
<seb128> running /usr/lib/gnome-screensaver/gnome-screensaver/f-spot-screensaver by hand works
<seb128> and straces seems to in indicate gnome-screensaver-preferences finds it too
<Laney> but it doesnt work from the gnome-screensaver preview right?
<seb128> Laney, no, neither the preview or the screensaver
<seb128> if you have no favorite picture the /usr/lib/gnome-screensaver/gnome-screensaver/f-spot-screensaver displays a message
<seb128> but the screensaver is empty
<seb128> same with an image
<seb128> it just indicates it's not an image loading issue
<Laney> hmm
<seb128> and I tried the gnome-screensaver version from jaunty
<seb128> same issue
<Laney> so running it by hand works
<Laney> thats weird
<seb128> yes...
<Laney> seb128: do you want to join #f-spot?
<Laney> I'm not on an Ubuntu box atm
<seb128> ok
<james_w> kenvandine: do you know if  http://people.canonical.com/~jamesw/messaging_menu.png is a known bug? It doesn't match the picture in the spec.
 * kenvandine looks
<kenvandine> james_w, the avatar?
<james_w> the fact that the separator below empathy ends up above the messages from empathy
<kenvandine> oh... that is a known bug
<kenvandine> i think... let me make sure it is what i think it is
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> that is the menu ordering bug
<kenvandine> tedg is working on it
<kenvandine> to verify
<kenvandine> killall indicator-applet
<james_w> the bugs are mostly developers talking to themselves, so it's hard to know what a bug is about :-)
<kenvandine> and hit reload
<kenvandine> the order should be fixed
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> james_w, bug 430904  	
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 430904 in dbusmenu "Menu ordering gets "out of whack"" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/430904
<james_w> oh, I need someone to talk to me again :-)
<james_w> could be a few weeks before I can verify
<kenvandine> hehe
<james_w> ah, there are two ordering bugs, I found bug 422079, which is fixed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 422079 in indicator-messages "Menu items ordering is off" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/422079
<kenvandine> yeah... that one was fixed
<kenvandine> this is a new bug :)
<pitti> hey kenvandine, good morning
<kenvandine> hey pitti
<seb128> hey kenvandine
<kenvandine> hey seb128
<seb128> is somebody there wanting to look at the libpst update?
<seb128> hey tedg
<tedg> Good morning seb128
<seb128> everybody hugs MacSlow who managed to fix the notify-osd crasher getting ton of duplicates
<seb128> everybody hugs MacSlow who managed to fix the notify-osd crasher getting ton of duplicates since 0.9.21
<MacSlow> seb128, agateau also needs to get some of those as he helped me with it and thus avoiding not totally going insane over it
 * seb128 hugs agateau and MacSlow
<Amaranth> mvo_: Fun fact: we don't need a driver whitelist in compiz anymore, we check for Software Renderer :)
<Zdra> kenvandine, I have a crash for you: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=595980
<ubottu> Gnome bug 595980 in General "Segfault when starting in Emapthy 2.28" [Blocker,Resolved: invalid]
<kenvandine> Zdra, looking
<mvo_> Amaranth: oh, is that reliable enough?
<Amaranth> mvo_: It's actually more reliable, that's why we had to add it
 * Amaranth is looking into turning the shell script into C code inside the compiz binary
<Amaranth> had a nice discussion in #xorg-devel about it
<seb128> kenvandine, bug #434825 too if you didn't notice
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 434825 in libindicate "empathy crashed with SIGSEGV in empathy_event_activate()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/434825
<Amaranth> mvo_: They really hate us doing a pci id blacklist, btw :P
<Amaranth> And apparently we won't need it since 845 and 815 have dri forced to off in the driver now?
<kenvandine> seb128, yeah saw that
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> Zdra, i guess i need to install kubuntu :)
<Zdra> kenvandine, seems to happen only when running empathy in kubuntu, right
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> i don't know the status of the indicator in kubuntu
<mvo_> Amaranth: why do they hate us? I mean, seriously, the drivers kept crashing with certain cards
<mvo_> Amaranth: uh, I see - there is a long discussion in the channel :)
<Zdra> kenvandine, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/435262
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 435262 in empathy "Segfault at starting (probable cause :libindicate patch )" [Undecided,New]
<kenvandine> thx
<asac> seb128: what was the env setting to bail out on GTK warnings?
<asac> err G-warnings
<Zdra> asac, --fatal-warnings
<Zdra> asac, or G_DEGUG=fatal-warnings
<Zdra> asac, --g-fatal-warnings
<seb128> asac, what Zdra said ;-)
<asac> yeah thanks
<seb128> asac, btw still having epiphany-webkit on your update list?
<asac> hmm
<asac> seb128: i usually dont forget things like that ;)
<asac> at least i try
<seb128> hehe
<asac> thats bad
<seb128> what?
<asac> i cannot gdb this warning because it happens when i open the menu
<asac> and then all focus is locked
<seb128> gdb from an another user
<pitti> kenvandine: writing
<asac> well. problem is i have to set to fatal_warning
<seb128> vt switch should still work
<asac> and when i start there are instantly a few warnings i would have to continue
<asac> not sure if i can attach two gdbs ;)
<asac> let me try that
<asac> can i teach gdb to automatically run backtrace when it breaks?
<seb128> I think you can but I don't know how
<seb128> I usually let apport catch the crash
<seb128> and I use gdb on the dump there
<asac> seb128: yeah. it was to debug why there is a special critical warning ... but now i found it through reading code ;)
<asac> rick still at conference?
<asac> Riddelll: can you run mm-test.py --private for us?
<asac> Riddelll: also are you sure wvdial allowed you to ping?
<asac> dan said that wvdial even succeeds often if it fails
<Riddelll> wvdial allowed me to ssh and irc
<asac> ok
<asac> Riddelll: sure you were not on wifi too?
<Riddelll> yes wifi was turned off with hardware switch
<asac> i just re-ask because that SIM error is explicit that its a SIM error
<asac> ok
<asac> the --private would help then i guess
<Riddelll> http://paste.ubuntu.com/276443/
<rickspencer3> pitti: thanks for running the meeting and sending the team report
<pitti> hey rickspencer3; my pleasure
<pitti> rickspencer3: enjoying the conference? what's interesting?
<rickspencer3> pitti: hmmm
<rickspencer3> well ... doing some work with robbiew and jono
<rickspencer3> interesting  comments from  Linus
<rickspencer3> getting to know a couple of Fedora guys, interesting to see what the other distros are up to
<rickspencer3> pitti: seemed that my concerns were mostly addressed, so thanks for that!
<seb128> hey rickspencer3
<didrocks> hi rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi seb128 and didrocks
<asac> Riddelll: can you join #nm and chat with dan directly?
<diverse_izzue> i find it mildly annoying that indicator-applet gets yellow when one of my buddies comes online in empathy. is that a wanted behavior or a bug?
<pitti> green here, but same problem
<pitti> diverse_izzue: bug 434726
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 434726 in empathy "Gets indicator attention for joining people" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/434726
<diverse_izzue> pitti, thanks, we'll have to bug kenvandine enough for him to fix it i guess :-)
<kenvandine> diverse_izzue, i know... i am planning to look at that today
<Zdra> kenvandine, empathy print criticals when closing the main window
<diverse_izzue> kenvandine, thanks, brilliant
<Zdra> kenvandine, I see no status icon and no way to get incoming msg
<kenvandine> ?
<kenvandine> you don't see it in the indicator?
<Zdra> no
<Zdra> what indicator is supposed to looks like?
<kenvandine> an envelope
<Zdra> I see only a bubble for incoming msg, but no button to open the chat window
<kenvandine> right, you shouldn't
<kenvandine> it should appear as an item in the messaging menu (indicator)
<diverse_izzue> Zdra, indicator-applet is a panel-applet, not in the tray, maybe you have to add that first?
<kenvandine> if it isn't added, it should show the icon
<Zdra> diverse_izzue, oooh
<Zdra> that's was that
<Zdra> so there is no upgrade path
<Zdra> brilliant !
<diverse_izzue> kenvandine, it doesn't show a tray icon even if i remove indicator-applet and restart empathy
<Zdra> I installed karmic without formating my $HOME, like everybody and that applet it not added to panel
<Zdra> making empathy unusable
<kenvandine> humm
<kenvandine> Zdra, well... that is a bug then
<kenvandine> if the indicator applet isn't loaded, it shouldn't try to use it
<kenvandine> it should show the icon
<kenvandine> Zdra, could you please file a bug for that?
<diverse_izzue> kenvandine, are you the main empathy guy for ubuntu?
<seb128> Zdra, the applet should have been added in jaunty already, did you remove it there?
<kenvandine> i guess i ended up that way
<seb128> I do look at it a bit too
<Zdra> seb128, probably
<seb128> Zdra, that's why it's not added again
<Zdra> seb128, well, my $HOME is like 5years old
<kenvandine> the problem is we shouldn't try to use the indicator if it isn't there
<seb128> still a bug that you don't get the icon without it
<Zdra> kenvandine, exactly. I'll file a bug
<diverse_izzue> thing is, i suggested organising an audio/video testing day over at #telepathy, because i had very little luck with that functionality until now. people said, sure, once 2.28 is out, and we figured trying to get the ubuntu guys on board would make sense.
<diverse_izzue> reason for organising a testing day is that, at least for me, it's difficult to find people to test with. also, there's loads of strange network configs out there, would be good to have a number of people testing and submitting logs
<kenvandine> Zdra, thx
<diverse_izzue> so kenvandine and seb128, would such a testing day be something you are interested in / willing to devote some time to?
<kenvandine> maybe... i have been testing video allot
<seb128> diverse_izzue, talk to pedro when he's around, he's in the qa team and organize bug days, etc
<diverse_izzue> great, with how much success? and with which other clients?
<seb128> diverse_izzue, talk to pedro when he's around, he's in the qa team and organize bug days, etc
<seb128> ups sorry
<diverse_izzue> np, i'll keep an eye out for him
<Zdra> kenvandine, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/435329
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 435329 in empathy "Empathy is unusable if indicator applet is not on the panel" [Undecided,New]
<mac_v> Zdra: did you at any time earlier,in jaunty, remove the indicator applet from the panel?
<seb128> mac_v, I already asked and said yes
<seb128> mac_v, read backlog ;-)
<mac_v> Zdra: if you have removed it  , it usually wont comeback unless you add it ;)
<Zdra> mac_v, seb128: I don't remember if I removed the applet or if it was never added.
<seb128> you probably removed it
<Zdra> mac_v, indeed that's the best way to do ;)
<Zdra> add it the first time your are running a indicator-enabled ubuntu, then never add it back if I remove it
<mac_v> seb128: ah... just got the chat... irc delay ;)
<pitti> seb128, lool: ubuntu's glib2.0 has --enable-assert-messages, debian's doesn't; do we want to follow?
<pitti> (just merging glib2.0, for the /lib installation)
<james_w> kenvandine: empathy sets draw-attention on login notifications as well, I'm guessing it shouldn't?
<seb128> pitti, seems a good idea, I think debian not having is an overlook
<kenvandine> already a bug for that :)
<seb128> or is there a reason why it should be there?
<kenvandine> james_w, i hope to get to it after lunch :)
<pitti> seb128: no idea what it does, I just asked because I hoped you would
<james_w> "kenvandine: just call him Launchpad"
<james_w> thanks Ken
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> np
<seb128> pitti, isn't that the thing you added recently to make apport assert work?
<kenvandine> pitti, can we do another quick test? i need a little more debugging info on my end
<pitti> seb128: oh, duh
<pitti> of course
<kenvandine> and would like to compare results from the same remote :)
 * pitti headdesk
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> seb128: another Q, if I may
<seb128> yes sure
<pitti>   * 02_usr_share_gnome_applications.patch: ported from GnomeVFS. Use
<pitti>     /usr/share/gnome/applications/defaults.list to obtain the defaults
<pitti>     for MIME mapping. Currently this file is still shipped by GnomeVFS.
<pitti> this was dropped in Debian
<pitti> and we don't have that file any more either
<seb128> right
<seb128> we never had
<pitti> I think it's okay to drop as well?
<seb128> we use /usr/share/applications/defaults.list since always
<pitti> cool, then the only delta is my assertion messages thing
<pitti> and debian/watch looking for unstable versions
<pitti> no response on https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=594872 unfortuantely
<ubottu> Gnome bug 594872 in general "Support storing assertion messages into core dump" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed]
<pitti> but well, it's easy enough to carry
<seb128> right
<seb128> since GNOME was mostly frozen I expect people didn't spend time reviewing such changes
<rugby471> mvo_: hello
<mvo_> hey rugby471
<lool> pitti: we had an issue this morning with assert messages
<lool> pitti: I dont understand how but someone got warnings when upgrading some app from glib that libc6 didn't have it
<lool> hold on
<lool> pitti: 16:40 < rabeeh> gconftool: relocation error: /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0: symbol  __abort_msg, version GLIBC_PRIVATE not defined in file libc.so.6 with  link time reference
<pitti> lool: debian's glibc doesn't have that patch yet, I assume; it's not yet released upstream
<seb128> pitti, btw we didn't resume the discussion yesterday after the meeting but the icon theme needs to be changed
<seb128> pitti, could you make sure humanity is installed by default?
<seb128> pitti, I will do the schemas change to match that
<pitti> wow, our first working A/V call with kenvandine \o/
<kenvandine> woot!
<seb128> nice
<seb128> what did you fix?
<pitti> well, it worked after a few iterations and crashes
<pitti> I had to restart the telepathy daemons
<pitti> seb128: humanity> sure, seeding
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<huats> seb128: I am looking at the versions page. Do you have anything in mind that might need an update ?
<pitti> seb128: instead of or in addition to human-icon-theme ?
<pitti> gtk-update-icon-cache: The generated cache was invalid.
<pitti> WARNING: icon cache generation failed for /usr/share/icons/Humanity
<pitti> seb128: should that concern me?
<seb128> djsiegel, ^ do you know?
<seb128> pitti, I will look at the cache issue
<djsiegel> seb128: looking into it
<pitti> djsiegel: should we install humanity instead of or in addition to human-icon-theme?
<seb128> djsiegel, I was asking about ^
<djsiegel> oh, instead of
<lool> pitti: He said that was with karmic
 * pitti hopes for "instead of", cd space wise
<pitti> lool: weird
<djsiegel> the human dependency is being removed from humanity
<pitti> oh, right, it depends on it
<lool> pitti: So what did you want to do in debian?  enable-assert in glib even if eglibc doesn't have it?
<pitti> so I can unseed it
<seb128> pitti, ok
<pitti> lool: nothing right now
<mac_v> pitti: djsiegel the new package is from which upstream rev? we have added several fixes
<lool> pitti: k
<pitti> Version: 0.2+snapshot20090929+r244-0ubuntu1
<pitti> ^ in karmic
<lool> djsiegel: Oh what is this about?  Using Humanity in the Ubuntu Desktop Edition as well?
<djsiegel> lool: yes
<lool> mac_v: Did you release a 0.3?
<mac_v> pitti:  we are at rev 274 , right now , that has fixed a lot of bugs
 * lool notes that 20090929 is uterly confused *gah*
<mac_v> lool: havent yet , still a few fixes are waiting
<lool> it was 19 not 29
<pitti> we always live in the future :)
<rugby471> mvo_: regarding bug 432610
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432610 in software-store "Cannot remove app if it has an upgrade available" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432610
<djsiegel> pitti:  :)
<rugby471> mvo_: do we want to keep upgrade button, you and mpt were talking about removing it
<pitti> seb128: oh, it's not even seeded
<rugby471> mvo_: just so I know before I fix it
<djsiegel> pitti mac_v seb128 kwwii , I think we want head bzr for humanity, it keeps getting more fixes each day
<lool> mac_v: Ok just dont expect us to have latest rev of the day obviously  :-)
<djsiegel> and it's just icons, no code
<mac_v> lool: yeah  , sure
<seb128> djsiegel, we can't upload after each commit
<lool> djsiegel: You realize that I pushed it?
<pitti> seb128: I'll fix human-theme and notify-osd dependencies
<djsiegel> seb128: right, I know
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<djsiegel> lool, I realize that you pushed what where?
<lool> djsiegel: I uploaded the last couple of humanity-icon-theme packages to karmic
<djsiegel> lool: ok, and?
<mvo_> rugby471: I leave that to mpt, its trivial to remove the button, I don't mind
<djsiegel> lool: good?
<pitti> djsiegel, MacSlow: will notify-osd get along fine with humanity?
<pitti> I'm going to change its dependency from human to humanity
<rugby471> mpt: do we want to keep it or remove?
<djsiegel> pitti: I am told notify-osd icons are being placed in an independent icon theme
<lool> djsiegel: Well I discover this discussion by accident; perhaps you could consider mentioning to me that a new humanity will be pushed?  this impacts UNR immediately
<lool> And we're within UI freeze
<pitti> (so are we..)
<MacSlow> pitti, I'm running it for several weeks now with humnity... looks good, can't complain
<pitti> MacSlow: ok, so I'll just flip the dependency, thanks
<mpt> rugby471, I would rather remove it, partly because I don't yet know how or even whether the Store should do updates at all, and partly because we don't yet have update-specific variations of <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareStore?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=transaction-config-conflict-installation.jpg>
<djsiegel> lool: I don't know anything about new humanity being pushed, I am just recommending that head bzr humanity always be used if someone is looking to package it
<MacSlow> pitti, argl... crap...
<lool> pitti, seb128: So you guys got a request from UX to switch to humanity?
<pitti> MacSlow: ?
<MacSlow> pitti, I'm using "GNOME-Human"
<MacSlow> pitti, sorry
<mac_v> djsiegel: any decision on the notify-osd icons? do we want to use the icons from Human or use Humanity's ones? if we want to use Humans  , we need to remove Humanity's icons
<seb128> lool, djsiegel requested it
<rugby471> mpt mvo: ok removing button
<mpt> rugby471, and partly because it would be an easy way of fixing that bug :-)
<lool> djsiegel: Last upload was Sunday evening and I took a snapshot at that time
<MacSlow> pitti, I don't have humanity installed at all.
<lool>  -- Loïc Minier <loic.minier@ubuntu.com>  Sun, 20 Sep 2009 22:26:57 +0200
<MacSlow> pitti, one sec
<lool> I think it's pretty nice we have a fresh one already
<rugby471> mpt: hehe, well just as easy to solve it the other way :-)
<djsiegel> lool: sure
<pitti> MacSlow: I do now, and I still get notifications
<seb128> lool, do you know what is the issue with the icon theme caching?
<lool> seb128: No; which issue?
<lool> 18:18 < pitti> WARNING: icon cache generation failed for  /usr/share/icons/Humanity
<seb128> lool, sudo gtk-update-icon-cache /usr/share/icons/Humanity
<seb128> gtk-update-icon-cache: The generated cache was invalid.
<MacSlow> pitti, well you should still get them... I was just assuming you were asking for missing or wrong icon-errors
<djsiegel> kwwii lool seb128 pitti: perhaps the cache is not built because the files are svg?
<pitti> MacSlow: right, I was
<seb128> djsiegel, it should cope with that, other theme have scalable icons too
<lool> seb128, pitti: So we're changing the default theme in the desktop for beta?
<seb128> lool, yes
<lool> seb128: I have no idea; I would have to strace and/or dig into Gtk+
<pitti> lool: apparently
<DBO> everyones favorite intern is here to debug humanity not generating an icon cache!
<seb128> djsiegel, urg, you install svg files out of scalable?
<MacSlow> hey DBO
<pitti> MacSlow: volume up/down works, anyway
<djsiegel> seb128: ?
<DBO> hey MacSlow
<seb128> hello DBO
<seb128> djsiegel, I'm not sure that's right
<MacSlow> pitti, trying with Humanity too now
<djsiegel> seb128: me neither
<seb128> djsiegel, scalable icons should go to scalable
<pitti> seems I better hold back for now?
<seb128> and other should be png ones
<djsiegel> seb128, talk to kwwii
<djsiegel> I don't know about icon themes
<DBO> seb128, thats not true
<seb128> why do you guys always come with disruptive changes one day before freeze?
<mac_v> seb128: not necessarily
<mac_v> all icons can be svg
<seb128> ui should be frozen for weeks
<DBO> seb128, to make life hard
<djsiegel> seb128: this is my first cycle working on ubuntu
<DBO> mine too
<djsiegel> seb128: so I do it always if you mean 1 out of 1 times :)
<djsiegel> seb128: it came from mark and ivanka
<seb128> mac_v, ok, well there is something gtk doesn't like
<DBO> seb128, where can I get the Humanity package you guys made?
<DBO> I want to fix the icon cache thingie
<djsiegel> DBO: lool packaged it
<pitti> admittedly ArtworkDeadline is september 24
<pitti> i. e. tomorrow
<seb128> DBO, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/h/humanity-icon-theme/
<lool> DBO: In karmic as usual
<lool> DBO: Dist upgrade!
<seb128> pitti, well, that's mean to be tweaks not landing something 100% new
<DBO> hey, I upgraded to karmic yesterday!
<pitti> seb128: yes, ideally
<DBO> my hard drive crashed :(
<seb128> DBO, sudo apt-get install humanity-icon-theme
<djsiegel> seb128: hope you're prepared for 100% wallpapers! they are gorgeous
<seb128> djsiegel, what is that? ;-)
<seb128> how many wallpapers?
<djsiegel> seb128: the new wallpapers, from the contest
<rugby471> djsiegel: what package are they in?
 * DBO waits for his mp3 support to finish installing
<djsiegel> we picked 20 I think, but are picking 5 or 8 to try to squeeze into the install
<seb128> djsiegel, you expect that to land on the default install?
<djsiegel> not sure which package
<djsiegel> kwwii knows more about how we are getting these to users
<djsiegel> I hope a couple go into the install
<pitti> 695M 2009-09-23 13:51 karmic-desktop-amd64.iso
<seb128> djsiegel, you realize that beta freeze is tomorrow right?
<pitti> well, that's the bar :)
<djsiegel> seb128: yes
<rugby471> kwwii: ^ any idea which package?
<seb128> djsiegel, and that it's really over late to add new things
<mac_v> rugby471: its not out yet ;p
<djsiegel> seb128: well, we have these wallpapers...
<rugby471> mac_v: oh okay :-)
<lool> pitti, seb128, djsiegel: I pushed r276 (two more revs than 10 minute ago!) to karmic
<seb128> djsiegel, and we have CD to rolls and no free space
<djsiegel> lool: nice
<MacSlow> pitti, with humanity everything here works as expected
<seb128> lool, thanks, let's see if that fixes the icon cache issue ;-)
<pitti> MacSlow: thanks for confirming
<djsiegel> seb128: ok, then I guess we'll just barely make it!
<pitti> seb128, lool: I'm not quite sure, is the icon cache thing a bug, or is svg in non-scalable a bug?
<lool> seb128: Can I haz latest rev of GNOME?   ;-)
<seb128> I've no clue
<djsiegel> seb128: or maybe we can put the in U1
<pitti> in other words, should I still switch to humanity now?
<djsiegel> DBO, can you comment on icon caching?
<lool> pitti: No idea right now
<DBO> in what manner?
<seb128> pitti, I'm too busy to track that before beta
<DBO> basically it takes all the icons and packs them into a single file
<djsiegel> should pitti still switch to humanity even with the caching warning
<seb128> not sure how unhappy djsiegel will be if we don't switch icon theme
<lool> pitti: I raised some issues with humanity in UNR and was about to revert back to Human last Friday; that's why we get a new rev every second and I gather it's also how it came on the radar for desktop again
<lool> pitti: I think most issues are being fixed and the icon theme worked decently in UNR
<lool> pitti: Cant say whether icon caches have been broken forever though
<pitti> lool: I guess not having a cache is mainly a performance problem then? It seems to work, at least
<djsiegel> lool pitti, ivanka chatted with sabdfl about it and thought the decisions was to put humanity back in UNR and on the desktop.
<lool> It's only a performance problem yes
<djsiegel> So I told you fine gents.
<lool> djsiegel: Thanks; I heard from ivanka earlier that she only had permission to change the icon theme in UNR, not in the desktop, but it seemed that just changed
<lool> I think it's better if we get that in karmic rather than lucid
<seb128> right, that too
<lool> But then as seb128 says, it's a pain to get these the day before beta freeze
<djsiegel> lool: sounds reasonable, and yes it's a pain
<djsiegel> if DBO can fix the cache issue, when can that fix go in?
<seb128> djsiegel, you seem to assume all those changes are fine and easy so late ...
<djsiegel> seb128: no, I am not assuming that, I am asking.
<DBO> if I can fix this issue while also combating swine flu, I deserve a medal
<seb128> well I'm not even sure it's reasonable to change so late
<djsiegel> seb128: I was told "make it so." If it's too late, it's too late.
<pitti> djsiegel: yes, fixing the icon cache is reasonable to do after beta
<seb128> djsiegel, but I guess we don't really have a choice there?
<pitti> djsiegel: I'm actually less concerned about fixing it than breaking it in the first place
<pitti> I don't know what happens if we install/use a broken icon cache by default
<djsiegel> pitti: me neither
<djsiegel> pitti: DBO knows
<seb128> me neither
<seb128> we never had a broken cache before
<seb128> that's the first theme to do that
<seb128> I'm a bit concerned that the svg everywhere is a design mistake or something
<seb128> and leads to trouble
<djsiegel> I wish DBO, kwwii, and DanRabbit were discussing this.
<djsiegel> They know about these things, I do not!
<mac_v> seb128: there are several requests for svg icons ;)
<seb128> the svg icons are probably not the issue
<seb128> not sure what is
<DBO> seb128, svg's are not truly scalable like people like to think
<DBO> if you take an svg designed for display at 24x24 and display it at 32x32 it will have pixel alignment issues
<DBO> and will not be crisp and sharp like intended
<seb128> DBO, I was rather concerned about them confusing the icon cache generation code
<DBO> they dont
<seb128> ok, so not sure what does
<DBO> elementary icon set (which is what humanity is based on) generates fine
<mac_v> seb128:  oh.. wait a min, we have the folders arranged differently from Human
<DBO> seb128, elementary icon set (which is what humanity is based on) generates fine
<mac_v> maybe that is causing this
<seb128> re
<seb128> sorry about that
<djsiegel> pitti: where do you see that icon cache warning?
<pitti> djsiegel: just when installing the package
<djsiegel> pitti lool, is it a packaging error?
<pitti> $ sudo update-icon-caches /usr/share/icons/Humanity
<pitti> gtk-update-icon-cache: The generated cache was invalid.
<pitti> WARNING: icon cache generation failed for /usr/share/icons/Humanity
<pitti> djsiegel: no, that calls update-icon-caches
<mac_v> pitti: the Humanity's folder structure is different from Human's  , could that be causing this?
<pitti> so it doesn't generate /usr/share/icons/Humanity/icon-theme.cache
<pitti> mac_v: I don't know
<pitti> mac_v: oooh
<seb128> it generates a .icon-theme.cache though
<pitti> seb128: not here
<tgpraveen> is humanity going to be the defaull i con theme in karmic?
<DBO> its invalid
<seb128> urg
<seb128> the layout is not correct
<pitti> all other layouts are size/category/
<seb128> tgpraveen, it's being discussed
<seb128> pitti, which is what the spec describes
<pitti> and humanity is category/size
<pitti> mac_v: so yes, seems the structure needs to be fixed
<djsiegel> weird, why does it still work?
<mac_v> we have it as category/size
<djsiegel> I mean, you'd think it wouldn't even work
<seb128> djsiegel, the index file is buggy too
<pitti> ♩ it's a kind of magic ♪ ♫
<seb128> or rather describe the buggy layout
<DBO> size/category category/size does not matter
<tgpraveen> \o/ oh please do this it would really make karmic wonderful
<DBO> the layout is not the issue
<pitti> also, other icon themes use 32x32, humanity just uses 32
<DBO> its going to be something simpler like specifying a non-existent file in hte layout
<DBO> seriously... it's not the layout...
<seb128> ok, I'm busy with other things
<seb128> I don't intend to spend times on that
<seb128> I've other bugs to fix before beta
<djsiegel> seb128: DBO and Dan and I will look into it
<seb128> djsiegel, thanks
<djsiegel> seb128: go work on more important stuff
<DBO> I'll have it fixed soon
<seb128> let we know if you can get it working
<djsiegel> DBO: I called Dan and he doesn't know what's up
<djsiegel> DBO: but I trust you can fix it :)
<DBO> DanBunny isn't a gtk internal workings kinda guy
<pitti> sudo gtk-update-icon-cache --force /usr/share/icons/Humanity
<pitti> ^ without --quiet
 * DBO loves calling him danbunny
<pitti> (as update-icon-caches does)
<pitti> but still no insight
<djsiegel> DBO: can you ping jimmac?
<DBO> about?
<djsiegel> this problem
<DBO> for what reason? helping with this?
<djsiegel> yes
<DBO> sure
<pitti> oh, so it's probably working because index.theme has the matching structure?
<djsiegel> pitti: right
<seb128> yes
<pitti> lool: does it still fail with your latest bzr head crack?
<pitti> lool: also, does the latest version still depend on human-icon-theme? THey are quite big,so I wouldn't like to have both on the CD
<pitti> kwwii: can you please bzr pull lp:~ubuntu-desktop/human-theme/humanity in lp:~~ubuntu-art-pkg/human-theme/ubuntu ?
<MacSlow> seb128, I'm still waiting on two merge-proposal reviews... not sure when those will happen... would it be very bad if I can't roll notify-osd 0.9.22 today?
<djsiegel> pitti: the author says humanity was depending on human for notify-osd icons
<djsiegel> MacSlow: ^
<pitti> kwwii: (without my obvious ~~ typo, of course)
<djsiegel> MacSlow, weren't notify-osd icons moved to their own icon theme?
 * MacSlow rolls eyes
<MacSlow> djsiegel, not that I know of
<pitti> MacSlow: certainly you don't need the entire 13 MB of it?
<pitti> i. e. could they be copied/moved to humanity instead?
<MacSlow> pitti, the notify-osd icons are 13 MBytes?! Uff!
<pitti> MacSlow: no, but human-icon-theme is
<pitti> and I guess you only need like 4 icons from them
<MacSlow> pitti, or ... ah.. yeah... assumed that afterwards
<lool> pitti: I had the same objection as you
<lool> pitti: WRT size
<MacSlow> pitti, it's a bit more than 4 :) -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD#Icon
<lool> pitti: But we themes are still entanged
<pitti> MacSlow: well, but human-icon-theme ships 1716
<lool> pitti: I had in mind I could build-dep on human and copy all missing icons at build time if upstream didn't bother with that
<lool> pitti: I dont know whether the latest version resolves the cache issue
<lool> I'm in the middle of more urgent stuff so cant debug the cache issue right now
<pitti> lool: nevermind
<MacSlow> pitti, in terms of packaging notify-osd _related_ icons... kwwii would know a lot more about the status quo then I do
<MacSlow> pitti, my brain is pure goo atm anyway
<pitti> MacSlow: that means that I shouldn't really change notify-osd's dependency until this is resolved
<MacSlow> pitti, yeah... better not yet
<pitti> MacSlow, djsiegel: who can I ask about moving/copying the notify-osd icons to humanity?
<djsiegel> pitti: I think kwwii would know?
 * pitti files a bug to track this
<mac_v> pitti: the last i know , was kwwii said he was moving them to their own theme , not to humanity
<pitti> either way
<djsiegel> Yes, I heard that a new theme with just n-osd icons was being created, and the humanity dependency was being switched from human to notify-osd-icons
<seb128> MacSlow, tomorrow is fine for the tarball
<mac_v> djsiegel: we want to use the present notify-osd icons in the default install , right? If so , i need to fix it in Humanity ,
<djsiegel> mac_v, right
<MacSlow> seb128, ok... I'll email you and kenvandine anyway
<mac_v> ok , so removing the Humanity's notify-osd icons
<seb128> MacSlow, ok thanks
<seb128> "<djsiegel> Yes, I heard that a new theme with just n-osd icons was being created"
<seb128> djsiegel, is that yet another change we will need to figure before tomorrow?
<seb128> where is this new theme?
<djsiegel> seb128: I don't know, kwwii knows about it and I can't get ahold of him.
<ccheney> looks like i may be out on friday, should know for certain by later today
<pitti> for the record, bug 435394 and bug 435397 for trackign those
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 435394 in human-icon-theme "Please move/copy notify-osd icons to humanity-icon-theme or its own theme" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/435394
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 435397 in humanity-icon-theme "Does not create icon cache" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/435397
<djsiegel> pitti: calling ken now
<pitti> djsiegel: thanks
<pitti> djsiegel: I'm just keen to have bugs for those, as a place for discussion and also to track the issue
<djsiegel> pitti: ken says he is working on it and it will be in ubuntu tomorrow
<djsiegel> pitti: the independent icon theme for notify-osd
<pitti> awesome
<DBO> djsiegel, almost fixed...
<djsiegel> pitti: and DBO has almost fixed the cache issue :)
<pitti> rock
<pitti> that was fast
<pitti> DBO: out of interest, what was the reason?
<DBO> bad svg
<kwwii> pitti: the notify-osd icons are going in their own set so we can use the new licensing anyway
<kwwii> btw, someone should run all of humanity through inkscape to remove the extra cruft, it can be done on the command line irrc
<mac_v> kwwii: it has been already done
<DBO> Humanity is pretty clean
<mac_v> any particular icons?
<DBO> cruft has been removed
<mac_v> kwwii: ^
<DBO> I made Danbunny an icon benchmarking software
<DBO> so he could identify icons which are slow due to cruft
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti - i see HAL no longer depends on the old policykit:)
<chrisccoulson> so it's just screen-resolution-extra and checkbox now?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: yep, it's done \o/
<mac_v> DBO: there is 1 issue still where several icons have exec bits... Dan deleted the script. do you have one or could you come up with one :)
<pitti> I think it fell out of the default install now?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - which one?
<chrisccoulson> both?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: no, I meant hal
<pitti> argh, checkbox, indeed
<chrisccoulson> does Xorg still need HAL?
<DBO> mac_v, ask again but this time take into account I have swine flu, so talk to me like I am a child :) I have no idea what you want
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I don't see it in screen-resolution-extra, though?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: yes, X still uses it
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i still have policies for screen-resolution-extra here, so i assume it still needs it
<kwwii> btw, I already packaged humanity (in my ppa)
<chrisccoulson> it would be nice to migrate the remaining 2 so that the old policykit can disappear from the defaut install
<kwwii> mac_v, DBO cool
<pitti> chrisccoulson: weird, I purged it from my system already
<DBO> lool, mac_v, djsiegel mv /usr/share/Humanity/status/22/user-away\ -1.svg /usr/share/Humanity/status/22/user-away-1.svg
<DBO> fixes the icon cache creation
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, that's strange
<mac_v> DBO: already fixed ;p
<DBO> damnit
<pitti> chrisccoulson: eww, you are right; it's missing a dependency
<mac_v> DBO: that was an old rev , not meant for packaging :(
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ah, checkobx only recommends it
<DBO> mac_v, when did it get fixed?
<chrisccoulson> ah, so that probably still needs fixing
<mac_v> DBO: not sure when , but recently after sunday
<lool> mac_v: When was that fixed/
<chrisccoulson> i see i'm not popular for disabling services-admin. apparently, we should have just fixed the old tool rather than removing it
<mac_v> lool:let me chcek rev
<DBO> mac_v, but thats what causing the cache creation issues in Humanity
<DBO> so it is a non-issue?
<lool> mac_v: So you tell me we should be running the latest rev and then you tell me some rev are not fit for packaging   :-9
<lool> mac_v: Well as long as it was fixed some hours ago it's ok
<lool> pitti: So according to DBO and mac_v, icon cache should work again
<DBO> yeah
<mac_v> lool: hmm.. it was fixed in rev 241 http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~elementaryicons/humanity/Humanity/revision/241
<mac_v> oh sorry wrong rev!
<mac_v> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~elementaryicons/humanity/Humanity/revision/246
<mac_v> lool: argh , sorry for the confusion guys :( , we forgot the schedule
<phreestyle-work> have a question...I don't even know if this is the right room to ask, so please point me in the right direction if this is the wrong room: I'm a Windows developer (C#) during the day, but I like Ubuntu and I find and report bugs on a regular basis, but the bugs almost never get fixed. I'd like to learn how to fix them myself. I'm learning Python and have already have a good handle on programming concepts, so is there a place I can get help f
<DBO> lool, so new package soon?
<mac_v> DBO: there is 1 issue with Humanity's icons , they somehow get saved as executable files , we need to remove the exec bits from only the files which have wrong privilages ... Dan had a script but has lost it now... Could you come up with a script which only corrects the icon priv?
<DBO> mac_v, where can I branch it?
<DBO> lp:humanity?
<mac_v> yup
<DBO> chmod -x */*/*.svg
<DBO> from the Humanity directory
<mac_v> DBO:  that doesnt seem to work on symlinks
<DBO> symlinks should be lrwxrwxrwx
<DBO> thats just how symlinks are
<mac_v> oh , ok... DBO but why do i get error only for a few symlinks?
<DBO> because you have dangling symlinks
<mac_v> ah! , thanks :)
<DBO> either you are missing icons in bzr, or your symlinks have been allowed to rot
<mac_v> DBO: yeah , i had just removed the notification-* icons and thats why i got the error...
<mac_v> DBO: thanks  and get well soon :)
<hggdh> seb128: hi -- bug 351577 -- AFAICR we would need to upgrade libpst to a newer version to get it compatible with Evo 2.28. I do not think it is worth it ATM
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 351577 in libpst "[MIR] libpst" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/351577
<tgpraveen> kenvandine: so what was the final decision will karmic have msn av chat?
<tgpraveen> kenvandine: also did u check if with i-a in karmic does it store missed calls? and on clicking on them in i-a goes to the make a call interface?
<kenvandine> tgpraveen, i haven't tested that
<tgpraveen> and msn av chat support?
<tgpraveen> kenvandine: ^^
<kenvandine> tgpraveen, not sure atm... sorry busy :/
<tgpraveen> k
<DanRabbit> OKay, I'm here
<DanRabbit> djsiegel: what's up?
<djsiegel> DanRabbit: hey, talk to kwwii lool DBO  :)
<DanRabbit> kwwii, lool, DBO: ping
<DBO> djsiegel, why? we resolved the issue
<djsiegel> DanRabbit: you'll need to talk to kwwii about dropping the human dependency and adding a notify-osd-icons dependency
<djsiegel> DanRabbit: kwwii says that will be ready tomorrow
<djsiegel> DanRabbit: then work with kwwii and lool, and propitiate pitti and seb128 to get humanity in
<djsiegel> looks like everything is in place, but just be on your toes
<DanRabbit> okay, well I'm in between school and 2nd job and then I have 1st job
<DanRabbit> so...
<djsiegel> so just keep your phone with you, I will call
<DanRabbit> okay.
<DanRabbit> if it's really necessary I can probably call in sick from work
<djsiegel> DanRabbit: we also need to review U1 icons
<DanRabbit> but only if it's ABSOLUTELY necessary
<djsiegel> yeah, don't do that
<mac_v> DanRabbit: djsiegel almost all has been sorted out , when kwwii mentions the name of the new theme i can fix it ;)
<djsiegel> ok, great
<mac_v> DanRabbit: no need to take a day off ;p
<DanRabbit> djsiegel: what's up with notification icons as far as the ones we have like the lightbulb
<DanRabbit> should we remove those for now?
<djsiegel> DanRabbit: ah
<djsiegel> DanRabbit: I suppose those should be removed
<djsiegel> unless you can convince mpt to use it :)
<djsiegel> too bad
<djsiegel> yes, too late now, do not override notify-osd icons
<mac_v> djsiegel: DanRabbit: already removed ;)  ... mpt wont accept it either
<DBO> mac_v == artist or code monkay?
<DanRabbit> mac_v == super hero
<lool> Am I needed for anything here?
<mac_v> ;p
<DBO> mac_v will wear a cape forever in my mind
<DanRabbit> lool: I'm not sure why David had me ping you ;)
<mac_v> lool: if you give another 1 hr a fully functional new Humanity package will be ready :)
<lool> mac_v: Final karmic one?
<mac_v> almost  , untill someone finds something
<lool> Ok; ping me when that's ready
<lool> unlikely that I'm around in one hour but I'll pick it up tomorrow
<djsiegel> mac_v is a super hero
<djsiegel> he has the paper cut scars covering his hands to prove it
<djsiegel> DanRabbit: when you have time, can we review UI icons
<DanRabbit> yea, give me 2 seconds
<seb128> hggdh, hi, bug #349312
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 349312 in evolution "Evolution 2.26 does not support import of outlook .pst" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/349312
<seb128> hggdh, I tried to update it some weeks ago and failed
<seb128> it fails to build on something pythonish
<DanRabbit> djsiegel: can I review those with you in about an hour and a half?
<djsiegel> sure
<seb128> hggdh, details are on bug #349312
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 349312 in evolution "Evolution 2.26 does not support import of outlook .pst" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/349312
<DanRabbit> okay, a new release is available 0.3.1
<DanRabbit> be back ASAP
<DanRabbit> bye'
<seb128> hggdh, details are on bug #349312
<seb128> ups
<seb128> wrong focus
<seb128> brb
<mac_v> lool: done > https://launchpad.net/humanity/0.3/0.3 , the 0.3.1 is the version
<hggdh> seb128will look at it
<mac_v> seb128: regarding Bug #204567 , mpt said he was busy to review the bug...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 204567 in gnome-panel "Downloads should go to ~/Downloads" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204567
<seb128> mac_v, ok
<mac_v> the panel now is full with 5 bookmarks  , we need to increase the limit
<seb128> mac_v, what value do you recommend?
<mac_v> seb128: 7 should do it , considering we have Ubuntuone also
<seb128> ok, I was thinking 8
<seb128> let's try 8 for beta?
<mac_v> even better ;)
<seb128> I will do the change now
<mac_v> seb128: great... thanks :)
<seb128> np
<pitti> I'll go offline, need to catch up on some urgent beta stuff, and then call it a day
<pitti> cu tomorrow!
<lool> bye
<seb128> pitti, see you
<seb128> chrisccoulson, Laney, didrocks: wanting to do some updates?
<Laney> what you got?
<Laney> I'm doing tomboy for debian atm
<seb128> Laney, deskbar-applet
<seb128> hamster-applet
<seb128> gnome-backgrounds
<seb128> sound-juicer to resync on debian
<seb128> sabayon to resync on debian
<Laney> noted
<seb128> seahorse-plugins
<seb128> evolution-mapi
<seb128> if you start on something mention it there ;-)
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> hggdh_, still there?
<lool> mac_v: Pushed
<lool> mac_v: Let me know if you drop the dep on Human at some point
<mac_v> lool: sure... as soon as kwwii rolls out the new notify-osd icon theme
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128, i've been away from the computer for a bit
<chrisccoulson> are there still any updates to do?
<chrisccoulson> what time does beta freeze start tomorrow?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, cf the list I gave before
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I don't think anybody claimed those
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - cool, i'll try and take a look before i go to bed. hamster-applet should be quite easy
<seb128> chrisccoulson, all those should be relatively easy
<seb128> chrisccoulson, the freeze start ... when slangasek wakes up and press the button
<seb128> chrisccoulson, which will probably be mid work-day in europe
<chrisccoulson> cool, thanks!
<lool> seb128, pitti: Re icon caches > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/human-icon-theme/+bug/262723/comments/9
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262723 in human-icon-theme "Gnome and Human icon themes do not contain icon caches" [Undecided,New]
<chrisccoulson> hamster-applet done
<seb128> chrisccoulson, that was quick ;-)
<chrisccoulson> it was only translation updates;)
<Laney> house is nearly finished
<Laney> I'll do one or two before bed
<seb128> excellent
 * chrisccoulson thinks his mouse batteries might need changing
<Laney> mine died in the middle of the other day
<Laney> of l4d^ - I wasted all of my ammunition :(
<Laney> I'll start with gnome-backgrounds
<chrisccoulson> the warning light has been flashing on mine for a few days, but i keep getting random double clicks now
<Laney> indicators :o how modern
<chrisccoulson> my last mouse had no warning light, and i couldn't monitor the battery status on my desktop
<chrisccoulson> it used to just die with no warning
<chrisccoulson> so i had to replace it with one which gives me some warning ;)
 * Laney has that
<chrisccoulson> it's getting late to be buying new batteries though. i might have to find something to raid some from
<Laney>  Launchpad will be going offline for maintenance very very soon.
<Laney> oh god
<chrisccoulson> fantastic timing there
<c_korn> when are the translations coming into karmic ? indicator-session is still untranslated
<jpds> Laney: Yay  for database changes
<Laney> just before a big ol' freeze!
<Laney> seb128: do you want to update gnome-backgrounds in debian?
<Laney> seems like a good idea to me
<seb128> c_korn, it's partially translated there
<seb128> c_korn, maybe your locale team is slacking? ;-)
<seb128> Laney, I personally don't (no debian install to build binaries) but if you want to you are welcome
<seb128> Laney, we have a lot of things which could get debian updates and would be useful
<Laney> bah
<seb128> Laney, see yellow on the table ;-)
<Laney> I was hoping for a sponsor ;)
<seb128> if debian would accept source uploads ...
<seb128> my debian install is quite outdated and I don't have the bandwith to update it quickly
<Laney> they are planning to rebuild all binaries anyway
<seb128> why?
<Laney> I mean discard the _arch that goes with uploads
<Laney> to get a known clean deb for all arches
<seb128> oh
<seb128> that's what I call "source upload"
<Laney> i dont think you will be able to upload _source still though :(
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> you do binary uploads but they don't use the deb
<seb128> great...
<Laney> I might be wrong
<seb128> you have the disadvantage of both world this way
<seb128> it takes ages to upload, you need an uptodate clean unstable and your build is wasted
<c_korn> seb128: hm, lp shows 31 untranslated strings. most have suggestions. for the others I entered some suggestions. is there a deadline this translation team has to respect. should I get in contact with a member ?
<Laney> yeah.
<Laney> The reason is to force maintainers to test the build
<seb128> Laney, basically it's trying to solve a social issue by technical means and not trusting maintainers
<Laney> yes that is my view too
<seb128> c_korn, dunno how you translation team, I guess it's already getting late for beta
<seb128> c_korn, but there is still a month before karmic
<c_korn> seb128: ok, I need to contact them I think. thanks.
<Laney> gnome-backgrounds done through debian
<DanRabbit> DBO: ping
<DBO> pong
<DanRabbit> Can you make sure david sees these:
<DanRabbit> http://elementary-project.com/abuse/UbuntuOne/preview2.png http://elementary-project.com/abuse/UbuntuOne/panel-preview.png
<Laney> sound-juicer now
<DanRabbit> He left me :p
<DanRabbit> Now, I have to leave for work
<DanRabbit> DBO: can you let him know that I'll be back about 10:00 my time and if I don't hear from him I'll package up what I've got and send it to everybody
<DBO> I'll make sure david sees them DanRabbit
<DanRabbit> thanks
<DanRabbit> bye
<DBO> later
<seb128> ok since launchpad is down let's catch up with sleep tonight
<seb128> see you tomorrow
<chrisccoulson> it's nice of launchpad to be in read-only mode rather than completely unavailable
<chrisccoulson> we'r just being teased
<Laney> sound-juicer can be synced when it appears on mirrors
<Laney> sabayon time
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-09-24
<bratsche> Hey robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> bratsche, hey
<bratsche> robert_ancell: Do you happen to know if this user manager dbus interface handles the excludes from within gdm?
<robert_ancell> bratsche, yes, it should behave as before
<bratsche> Cool, thanks.  Just making sure.
<robert_ancell> np :)
<mac_v> bratsche: hi... regarding xsplash... if my display resolution is 1280x800 , then xsplash will use the 1280x1024 image, and crop at the top , right?
<bratsche> I think so.
<mac_v> btw, why isnt there a 1280x800 resolution? ,,it is commonly used in widescreens
<mac_v> bratsche: the present image needs some more testing... i get gradient banding at the two bottom corners, the black to wine color gradient doesnt work well .. the black at the bottom almost appears like smudges. this is in an Acer Aspire 5670...
<bratsche> mac_v: You need to talk to mt about these sorts of things.  It's totally out of my control.
<mac_v> ok..
<Amaranth> whee netsplits
<pitti> Good morning
<al-maisan> pitti: moin :)
<pitti> hey al-maisan!
<pitti> lool: ah, interesting; thanks!
<didrocks> hello pitti, hi al-maisan
<al-maisan> good morning didrocks
<robert_ancell> Hey Amaranth, was there anything required for the Failsafe GNOME session?  It all looked completed to me
<Amaranth> robert_ancell: Nope, just upload those two patches and it all works
<mvo> hey Amaranth and robert_ancell
<didrocks> hey mvo, Amaranth and seb128 o/
<Amaranth> hey mvo
<robert_ancell> Amaranth, ok, cool.  Also are the move+resize clipping compiz changes being tracked somewhere?
<robert_ancell> hey mvo
<seb128> hello didrocks and everybody else there
<Amaranth> robert_ancell: In compiz git resize and wobbly both follow the move plugin constrain setting
 * didrocks needs a FFe for webkit
<Amaranth> robert_ancell: so all we have to do is patch move and wobbly to ignore that setting like you were doing
<Amaranth> My ISP is conspiring to make me work on bug triage
<mvo> didrocks: if you know about webkit(gtk) - do you have any idea if there is a way to disable drag-n-drop with it?
<robert_ancell> Amaranth, thanks.  I'll look at backporting those
<Amaranth> only my IRC networks and launchpad work
<Amaranth> robert_ancell: Ideally we'd just get updated snapshots of all the compiz stuff, some crash fixes in libcompizconfig
<mvo> hey glatzor__
<robert_ancell> Amaranth, oh are the changes in the 0.8.4 branch?
<Amaranth> and some memleak fixes in there too I don't think we ever got
<didrocks> mvo: I dunno about drag and drop, but I can have a look tonight. I guess it's for software store, isn't?
<Amaranth> robert_ancell: Is there an 0.8.4 tag?
<seb128> didrocks, you might want to ping asac about the e-e update
<robert_ancell> Amaranth, sorry, 0.8 branch
<seb128> didrocks, I think he was looking at it while making webkit default
<Amaranth> robert_ancell: Did you mean compiz-0.8 branch? yes
<robert_ancell> ah, cool, so we'll pick them up next update anyway
<seb128> robert_ancell, hey
<Amaranth> hey everyone :)
<didrocks> seb128: ok, I'm finishing the update (finishing new webkit merge first) and then ping him :)
<mvo> didrocks: yeah, its a bit anyoing, bug #434236
<didrocks> seb128: thanks ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 434236 in software-store "Drag-n-Dropping the screenshot thumbnail to a Nautilus window tries to copy whole root directory" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/434236
<robert_ancell> hey seb128
<seb128> robert_ancell, do you have any opinion on those failsafe changes? seems upstream disagree with the way it's done there
<glatzor__> morning mvo!
<Amaranth> seb128: but they don't have a better solution and this way works :)
<pitti> hey robert_ancell
<didrocks> mvo: ok, I'll give it a look if I can find something useful :)
<bigon> hi all, is it normal that I had to killall gnome-panel to be able to see new applet I've just installed or should I open a bug?
<Amaranth> and it's minimally invasive
<mvo> didrocks: great, thanks
<seb128> bigon, none of those
<robert_ancell> seb128, I agree with Amaranth.  I think upstream just has strong opinions.
<seb128> bigon, it's a bug but it's known and filed for years
<robert_ancell> seb128, I can't think of a reason why it shouldn't be in the session list
<seb128> robert_ancell, did you try the changes or reviewed those?
<Amaranth> Won't matter once we have gnome-shell, there are no applets :)
<seb128> robert_ancell, said differently can I be lazy and just sponsor bzr?
<seb128> ;-)
<robert_ancell> seb128, I tried the gnome-session change, works fine
<seb128> ok thanks!
<bigon> seb128: thx
<Amaranth> robert_ancell: The gnome-session change does nothing without the gdm change
<robert_ancell> Amaranth, yeah I noticed that :)
<seb128> why do you do a gdm change?
<seb128> do -> need
<Amaranth> robert_ancell: SInce it runs `Xsession gnome-session -f` which just runs gnome-session
<Amaranth> seb128: to run the Exec without Xsession like old gdm did for failsafe entries so the full `gnome-session -f` gets run
<seb128> theorically gnome-session would have a failsafe mode and the desktop would pass the right option
<seb128> Exec without Xsession?
<Amaranth> The gdm patch checks for an X-GDM-Failsafe key in the .desktop file and runs the command in the Exec key differently
<seb128> isn't gdm just running the command in the desktop entry?
<mvo> seb128: bug 435123 reads like it needs tweaks in gnome-menus, not s-s. am I reading that correctly?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 435123 in software-store "Extra menu item in System -> Administration" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/435123
<Amaranth> This is needed in order to pass command line flags to gnome-session in the Exec key
<robert_ancell> hey pitti
<seb128> why is that required?
<seb128> mvo, it's not clear to me
<Amaranth> seb128: Without the gdm change you can't pass -f to gnome-session so it just starts normally
<seb128> mvo, we can tweak the categories but that will impact on other DEs
<seb128> mvo, or change the .menu to filter it out
<seb128> Amaranth, that seems a bug in gdm that options are not respected?
<seb128> Amaranth, ie why would that be conditional to X-GDM-Failsafe and not always?
 * Amaranth pulls up code
<mvo> seb128: I can change the desktop file and add a OnlyShowIn=GNOME; and then have a "generic" desktop file with "NotShownIn=GNOME". I'm not sure what UNR uses for its session though
<mvo> (if its also using GNOME then that kind of defeats the point :)
<Amaranth> seb128: Normally it runs Xsession "gnome-session -f"
<seb128> robert_ancell, ^ do you see any reason why gdm should special case X-GDM-Failsafe rather than just passing arguments to exec lines?
<Amaranth> seb128: so I guess you could say it is a bug in Xsession
<Amaranth> but the old GDM ran failsafe entries without Xsession too
<seb128> ok, let's do that for now
<seb128> still lot to do before beta
<seb128> but I will think about it and decide we need to tweak that after beta ;-)
<robert_ancell> seb128, I don't know the session stuff well enough, sorry
<seb128> robert_ancell, that's ok, thanks anyway
<Amaranth> gah I'm flooding myself in bug mail again
<Amaranth> hmm, does suspend work when booting a LiveCD?
<seb128> it should I guess but I didn't try
<seb128> hey MacSlow
<MacSlow> hi seb128
<pitti> mvo: do you happen to know about gksu-polkit? it seems pretty obsolete to me, given that pkexec does pretty much the same, but uses the modern polkit-1
<mvo> pitti: no, I don't know about its status, kov is online, I can ask him
<pitti> mvo: don't worry, I just wondered whether you cared
<pitti> it appears on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/PolicyKitOneMigration, but it's just universe
<mvo> pitti: no, we don't use it currently
<Amaranth> wow, that's a big difference
<Amaranth> if I show only bugs that aren't Incomplete, Wishlist, or filed upstream compiz has 279 bugs :)
<seb128> mvo, how come that update-manager manages to refresh package indexes without asking for a password now? ;-)
<mvo> seb128: eh, it does not - maybe you got PK installed somehow or something?
<mvo> seb128: hm, it might actually with aptdaemon as its backend
<Amaranth> Perhaps you just ran another gksu program?
<Amaranth> Or that
<Amaranth> mvo: compiz lets you use more than 1 virtual desktop again :/
<seb128> mvo, update-manager is using pk now?
<mvo> seb128: no, aptdaemon
<seb128> ah ok
<seb128> well I get a polkit dialog to install upgrades
<seb128> but to refresh the index I don't
<mvo> yeah, that is aptdaemon
<seb128> I was just a bit surprised ;-)
<mvo> I need to check the policy
<mvo> I have to decide after beta if we stay with aptdaemon for u-m or if we need to switch back to synaptic
<mvo> but if it all goes well and no issues come up, we will stick to it
<seb128> ok
<seb128> hey asac_
<asac_> hi
 * asac_ goes and does ephy-webkit
<didrocks> asac: hum, I've already updated it if you want
<didrocks> asac: it needs new webkit version and I'm testbuilding it (but building webkit is soooooo long)
<seb128> debian has the new version
<seb128> we have a tiny change
<didrocks> seb128: yes, I merged with this version
<asac> didrocks: k
<seb128> cool
<asac> go ahead
<asac> seb128: there used to be a bzr branch
<didrocks> asac: I'll ping you for both webkit and epiphany-web*
<asac> where is that?
<seb128> asac, for what? e-b?
<asac> didrocks: k
<asac> seb128: epiphany-webkit
<asac> etc.
<didrocks> asac: I didn't find a bzr branch, I can setup one in ~ubuntu-desktop if you wish
<asac> or was it webkit ... hmm
<seb128> asac, I doubt it
<asac> oh nevermind
<asac> all fine
<didrocks> ok :)
<seb128> asac, we were in direct sync from debian until your changes
<asac> didrocks: no ... not needed
<asac> seb128: yeah
<asac> why the hell does epiphany-webkit need even more recent webkit?
<asac> i mean we synched webkit like 10 days ago
<seb128> they keep bumping depends which each version
<seb128> well they seem to roll those in sync
<seb128> not sure if that's kov overdoing it or something
<didrocks> indeed, I think it's just that
<asac> webkit rolls in sync with epiphany?
<didrocks> new webkit version really gives almost nothing
<asac> thats just insane
<seb128> asac, well let's say epiphany-webkit guys and GNOME webkit guys are the same people
<seb128> I will ask kov
<asac> we should tell epiphany devs that they should be more reasonable ;)
<davmor2> asac: didn't they find a huge security flaw in webkit?
<asac> there are regularly issues
<asac> dont know if the latest version addresses something
<didrocks> changelog says "includes fix for crash that will be fixed in 1.1.15.1"
<seb128> edge seems unhappy today
<Amaranth> seb128: is it timing out for you too?
<seb128> Amaranth, yes
<pitti> hm, then it seems I'm lucky today
<Amaranth> I had one bug that would do it over and over
<Amaranth> Went on to something else and when I came back it was working
<seb128> pitti, launchpad wise?
<pitti> yes
<pitti> I actually quite like the current UI now
<pitti> I can change three things in a bug in parallel now
<pitti> comment, subscribe, duplicate, fix status, and so on
<Amaranth> In the last 3 hours since I moved nvidia crashes into one bug filed against the nvidia driver I've gotten another crash report for the same problem
<seb128> pitti, how so?
<pitti> seb128: with all the ajaxification
<seb128> oh
<pitti> no page reloads any more
<seb128> I stopped doing that since I often get an error while changing an another setting if the first one is not flushed
<Amaranth> They need a better icon
<Amaranth> This little drunk exclamation point looking thing doesn't make any sense
<seb128> Laney, btw speaking about sabayon, do you have it installed?
<seb128> Laney, what uid is used for the sabayon user?
<Laney> seb128: looks like didrocks did the update
<seb128> ok
<Laney> but...
<Laney> sabayon-admin:x:1001:1001:Sabayon user:/var/run/sabayon-admin:/bin/sh
<huats> morning !
<Laney> didrocks: you could have done sabayon as a merge btw ;)
<seb128> lut huats
<seb128> Laney, shouldn't it be < 1000?
<seb128> it's listed in the gdm login screen right now due to that
<Laney> seb128: wait a second
<didrocks> Laney: well, it has not been merged since a lot and as post-release is a good time for merging, I postponed it :)
<Laney> I accidently build -1 ¬_¬
<Laney> built
<huats> plop seb128, Laney and didrocks
<didrocks> hey huats
<Laney> hi hi
<asac> wasnt there an info about who sponsored a package on launchpad in the past?
<seb128> not sure, I usually look to the signed-by on -changes
<didrocks> I usually use -changes* ML
<asac> seb128: who sponsored bindwood?
<asac> do you have that in your mailbox?
<asac> ken?
<seb128> doubtful he has no upload rights
<seb128> Signed-By: Martin Pitt <martin.pitt@ubuntu.com>
<seb128> asac, ^
<asac> pitti: extensions are for me ;)
<asac> i think the extension branch is now out of sync
<asac> e.g. we are doing https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Karmic/ExtensionReview
<pitti> asac: oh, sorry; didn't know that
<pitti> I'll abstain from uploading that then
<asac> cool. statik was my student on this ... not sure why he didnt ping me
<asac> ok get this replayed on the branch then
<mac_v> seb128: since update gdm (2.27.90-0ubuntu7) to 2.28.0-0ubuntu3 , auto login does not work... is this a known issue?
<seb128> mac_v, works for me
<seb128> mac_v, but it autolog only once
<seb128> ie it doesn't autolog you again when closing a session
<seb128> that's a feature
<seb128> otherwise you have no way to go back to login screen
<mac_v> why so? , argh! we could get back to the login screen when we select a timeout or select to show the screen
<Laney> sabayon uid is 999 now
<mac_v> seb128: is there a setting to revert it back to old behavior?
<pitti> seb128: ooh, thanks for getting that fixed
<seb128> mac_v, no
<seb128> pitti, "fixed", see people still complain ;-)
<mac_v> ;p
<Laney> seb128: but it doesn't handle the upgrading case, can we fix that or will it break stuff?
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<pitti> seb128: fixed! fixed! fixed!
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> Laney, not sure, we can make gdm filter it you, I'm not sure it's worth meddling with uids on upgrade
<seb128> but I don't have a lot of experience there
<seb128> better to ask pitti or mvo
<mac_v> seb128 , pitti: the old behavior was nice , everytime my X crashed i was back in without need for password entry ... now i have to login :(
<seb128> X should never crash
<mac_v> hehe ;p
<seb128> what are the other usecases?
<pitti> jojo...
<mac_v> seb128: use case == any session restart , there was no problem with the old behavior , the user only had to set the timeout , and he was good to go.. why wasnt this just informed to users :(
<pitti> mac_v: the "old" behaviour in terms of "jaunty and earlier" was the same; it didn't immediately auto-relogin after logout
<mac_v> pitti: yeah  , but we had a nice new feature ... now i miss it :(
<seb128> mac_v, do you log out to log in again so often?
<seb128> mac_v, it's annoyance for weird usecases against breaking the possibility to log out
<seb128> mac_v, ie you had no way to let the computer free for somebody else to use
<chrisccoulson> good morning!
<seb128> I'm not discussing that it could be an option
<pitti> mac_v: well, if your X crashes often, you have a far worse data-loss problem..
<mac_v> seb128: settingt he default to have a timeout after the first login would be nice :)
<seb128> but that seems a fair trading
<pitti> mac_v: but stilll, why would you log out just to get logged back in again?
<seb128> mac_v, right, patches are welcome, reverting the upstream change was the easier way and give what we have now
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128
<pitti> if you log out, then certainly for a reason:
<pitti> ?
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti
<seb128> to be fair I liked the autorelogin it too ;-)
<seb128> but that's only because I do often gnome-session or gtk or gdm testing
<pitti> seb128: same question to you then
<seb128> and restart my sessions
<pitti> seb128: right, that's not quite a stable release use case
<seb128> that's not a standard user case
<seb128> pitti, oh, not discussing that ;-)
<mac_v> pitti: seb128: i keep my system is mostly always running , so i just restart X to clear memory use... i understand this is a not a common use case but still :(
<seb128> I just found the "bug" handy ;-)
<pitti> seb128: heh
<pitti> mac_v: ok, so it's mostly for working around bugs, not something that you actually "want" to do, right?
<mac_v> pitti: nope , i want to do it too.
<mac_v> ;)
<mvo> didrocks: the dnd problem with webkit is fixed with magic in the html now
<mvo> thanks to sianis :)
<mac_v> seb128: hmm... could you link me to the patch which was reverted  , maybe i could come up with a patch
<mac_v> which works for all use cases ;)
<seb128> mac_v, http://git.gnome.org/cgit/gdm/commit/?id=92209b64245992d8a2cfa9712510ed0eb125b0b8
<seb128> mac_v, see http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=587606 too
<ubottu> Gnome bug 587606 in general "should use timed login after closing an autologed session" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<mac_v> seb128: ah... thanks :)
<cassidy> seb128, hi. Does this crash looks familiar to you http://www.pastebin.be/21073 ? Got it since this morning in gtimelog (I guess because of the GTK+ upgrade). I can't work any more :p
<seb128> cassidy, not known there
<seb128> cassidy, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=546834?
<ubottu> Gnome bug 546834 in GtkTreeView "Crash after GtkTreeView's validate_visible_area" [Critical,Needinfo]
<seb128> cassidy, the bug there is no new but that's the one I found which somewhat matches the stacktrace
<didrocks> mvo: great, do you have a link to the patch? :)
<cassidy> seb128, thanks; looks to be the same. Will comment
<mvo> didrocks:  http://launchpadlibrarian.net/32350684/disable_drag_and_drop_image.patch
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128 - was a decision made on what to do with the gnome-panel task on bug 204567 then?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 204567 in xdg-user-dirs "Downloads should go to ~/Downloads" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204567
<seb128> chrisccoulson, the one I closed?
<asac> anyone can run find /usr/share/icons/ | grep favorites on a pure ubuntu install?
<chrisccoulson> ah, i only just noticed it was closed ;)
<seb128> asac, find /usr/share/icons/ | grep favorites
<seb128> $
<asac> ok
<asac> find /usr/share/icons/ favorite ?
<asac> just the ugly emblem-favorite?
<asac> scratch ugly for now ;)
<seb128> -name *favorite*?
<seb128> yes
<asac> seb128: yeah. or grep favorite
<seb128> several variant of that one
<asac> the heart, right?
<seb128> asac, yes
<seb128> orange circle with white heart in human
<seb128> read heart in gnome theme
<seb128> red
<asac> yes. our heart is even worse ;)
<asac> so no star which is "favorites" in some themes http://people.canonical.com/~asac/nm08-applet/nm08-wifi-connected-final.png
<asac> too bad
<asac> means we get that ugly heart instead for now ;)
<didrocks> mvo: thanks a lot
<Amaranth> mvo: update-manager looks very shiny now :)
<chrisccoulson> anyone here know why XGetWindowAttributes would return with a BadDrawable error?
<Amaranth> chrisccoulson: Blame it on compiz
<Amaranth> Firefox does
<chrisccoulson> Amaranth - heh, i'll do that then ;)
<Amaranth> No no, don't really
<Amaranth> Figure out why the server is failing
<chrisccoulson> well, it's probably not the server failing, but i'm just wondering what an app has to do wrong to trigger tha
<chrisccoulson> t
<Amaranth> I don't understand how anyone could think an X call failing would be a compiz bug but several people seem to do so
<chrisccoulson> although, the last X error i looked at actually ended up being a server bug
<Amaranth> BadDrawable is X telling you you've given it garbage
<Amaranth> usually None instead of a window or something
<chrisccoulson> Amaranth - wouldn't XGetWindowAttributes return BadWindow in that case?
<Amaranth> Although it could be X gave you garbage and you're just giving it back :)
<chrisccoulson> i'm just trying to understand what an application has to do to trigger that error
<mac_v> mpt: hi... there seems to be a new change , with the update manager , the progress bar has changed to a pulsing bar... wouldnt a throbber be much better?
<Amaranth> chrisccoulson: Reading the man page or something? :)
<mpt> mac_v, I haven't seen that yet
<chrisccoulson> Amaranth - i did that;)
<chrisccoulson> it says it can return both errors, but doesn't say why
<mpt> mac_v, redesigning Update Manager was something I didn't have time for this cycle.
<Amaranth> chrisccoulson: I thought that was why you were asking
<mvo> Amaranth: hm, it has not changed that much actually
<Amaranth> mvo: The refresh and update windows
<mvo> Amaranth: oh, yeah
<mvo> Amaranth: those are done with the aptdaemon backend, that is good stuff
<mac_v> mpt: oh... someone has redesigned it then ;0 this seems to have happened with the recent update... Updating cache , shows the pulsing progress bar :/
<mac_v> mvo: any ideas^ why this was done ?
 * chrisccoulson has a look at xorg code again
<mvo> mac_v: its part of upstream changes
 * mvo needs to go for lunch
<mac_v> argh!
<Amaranth> chrisccoulson: Good luck, Xlib gives me a headache
<Amaranth> chrisccoulson: If I had to guess I'd say it's because the Window you gave it has garbage for the pixmap backing it
<chrisccoulson> Amaranth - thanks:)
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm
<pitti> lool: is humanity-icon-theme packaging in bzr?
<chrisccoulson> it shouldn't be able to generate BadDrawable according to the Xorg code
<chrisccoulson> in dixLookupWindow:
<chrisccoulson> return (rc == BadDrawable) ? BadWindow : rc
<Amaranth> chrisccoulson: Do you have a program returning BadDrawable for this?
<chrisccoulson> Amaranth - yes, gnome-settings-daemon
<chrisccoulson> (not for me, but some other users)
<chrisccoulson> it's another libxklavier bug
<Amaranth> chrisccoulson: Well if you look at xlib code it makes a few calls and combines the results
<chrisccoulson> Amaranth - i'll have a look there then as well
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<Amaranth> perhaps one of them is returning this *shrug*
<chrisccoulson> yeah, possibly
<chrisccoulson> i wish i could trigger it myself
<chrisccoulson> i might have to try and get one of the reporters to run it through xtrace
<chrisccoulson> if they can recreate it
<pitti> seb128: can you do me a favor? I uploaded notify-osd-icons, can you please review and source-NEW to main?
 * Ng pleads ignorance and wonders what exactly is being run when I poke Fn-F7 on my thinkpad (the external monitor one). it seems to do the same as "xrandr --auto" but also displays a notification: http://mairukipa.tenshu.net/screenshots/2009-09-24-FnF7.png
<Ng> afaict the entire process works perfectly, so the notification seems unnecessary
<lool> pitti: No
<pitti> lool: ok, thanks; I'll just send them patches then
<chrisccoulson> Ng - thats the xrandr plugin in gnome-settings-daemon which does that
<lool> pitti: What's the issue?
<pitti> lool: I need to fix the dependencies and Inherits=
<pitti> drop human, add notify-osd
<lool> pitti: But dont we need to merge the icons from Human missing in Humanit first?
<pitti> kwwii says it should be okay; kwwii, confirm?
<seb128> pitti, looking
<Ng> chrisccoulson: thanks
<pitti> I was told it's only missing the notify-osd icons, which have a separate pacakge now
<kwwii> pitti, lool: as I understand it, we only need to remove human and put humanity in it's place (along with the notify-osd set and changes to make that happen)
<kwwii> so, no. we should not merge them
<lool> kwwii: Humanity inherits Human
<kwwii> lool: ? it should not
<pitti> lool: right, and now it should just inherit notify-osd
<pitti> that's the thing I want to change
<lool> kwwii: It always did and humanity upstream that was a requirement from UX team or you (I'm not sure)
<lool> +told me
<seb128> mac_v, do you still get bug #416251?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 416251 in nautilus "Nautilus does not show Desktop thumbnails" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/416251
<lool> pitti: I understand; except I dont know how that changes icon coverage; do you?
<pitti> lool: no, I'm just being told; package size wise it could very well be a full replacement, though..
<pitti> lool: I have purged human-icon-theme now, for testing
<kwwii> lool: ahhh, you mean in UNR, right?
<lool> kwwii: It's not in UNR; the theme declares that
<kwwii> I originaly, made the UNR package that way
<lool> kwwii: It's the same package in UNR and in desktop
<kwwii> lool: well, the original package which I made was just for UNR ;)
<lool> kwwii: Ok so the reason is historical or does it still stand?
<kwwii> I imagine that is where this came from
<kwwii> it is historical and should be changed
<lool> pitti: I actually raised this very question / concern of dropping the dep to UX on monday and they had to get back to me on this I think
<lool> kwwii: So the historical reason is gone?
<mac_v> seb128: unknown fix ;) .. i noticed a week ago,  i didnt get the problems , so was waiting to confirm it :)
<kwwii> lool: yes, if we remove human there is no need to have humanity fall back to it
<seb128> mac_v, I'm not sure to parse that correctly, means "works now"?
<pitti> lool: I have run a guest session with only humanity, and it seems fine
<mac_v> yup
<mac_v> commenting on bug
<lool> kwwii: Out of curiosity, what was the reason for the inheritance?
<kwwii> hrm, I wonder how this all will work on an updated system
<kwwii> lool: I wanted to catch all the icons from human which are missing in humanity
<pitti> seb128: what's necessary for human-theme to default to humanity-icon-theme instead of human-icon-theme?
<lool> kwwii: And now we're confident there aren't any?
<kwwii> lool: I talked to the author last night and he said he thought only 4 or so were missing which he will work on asap
<mac_v> seb128: shall i close the bug , or should we wait for others to respond?
<kwwii> lool: to be honest, if you asked me personaly, I would not have made this change at this time...it hasn't been tested yet
<lool> pitti: ^
<pitti> lool: I keep being told different things..
<kwwii> but it is not my decision
<lool> pitti: So if you're fine with this, do drop the dep and change index.theme, or I can do it
<pitti> lool: I'm on it, don't worry
<lool> pitti: I know, it's been like that for me in the last two weeks    :-(
<lool> pitti: Thanks
<pitti> lool: but I'd rather add the few missing ones to humanity than keeping two almost complete sets around
 * lool is half sick
<lool> pitti: Yes; that was my plan after talking to UX; I proposed copying that at runtime
<seb128> mac_v, close it
<lool> pitti: You might recall I proposed build-deping on human if that was the only issue
<mac_v> ok
<lool> pitti: But if desktop switches to humanity, I'd rather see the icons copied in the upstream tree
<pitti> ah
<lool> pitti: BTW upstram is at lp:humanity
<lool> The _packaging_ isn't in bzr though
<pitti> *nod*
<seb128> mac_v, can you close it the GNOME bug too?
<seb128> pitti, is desktop switching icon theme or not?
<pitti> seb128: yes, there finally seems to be a consensus now
<mac_v> seb128: no :( ... the last i heard from awalton  , my bug was a red herring , it was related to another thumbnails bug... i forgot which
<pitti> seb128: I have a list of things to do to switch; I started with notify-osd-icons packaging (uploaded now), and updated dependencies of notify-osd
<seb128> pitti, ok, I didn't get any reply to your email
<seb128> pitti, let me know when it's decided so I can flip the gconf setting
<pitti> seb128: now fixing inheritance of humanity, and dropping tangerine
<pitti> seb128: please flip
<seb128> pitti, ok
<pitti> seb128: kwwi spoke with Ivanka this morning; no mail reply yet
<seb128> ok
<mac_v> kwwii: btw , Bug #432938 for the human dependency , we have replaced all icons except for the gpm-* icons ,and tangerine is also not required in the dependancies ;) .. just making final check about tangerine inherits
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432938 in humanity "Remove Human as Dependency " [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432938
<kwwii> mac_v: it should all be taken care of now
<mac_v> kwwii: we still havent made only the gpm-* , rest were only missing symlinks , those are fixed
<mac_v> the gpm-moouse/keyboard
<kwwii> mac_v: cool
<seb128> pitti, notify-osd-icons NEWed
<pitti> seb128: merci
<seb128> de rien
<pitti> kwwii: can you please pull lp:~ubuntu-desktop/human-theme/humanity/ into lp:~ubuntu-art-pkg/human-theme/ubuntu/ ?
<pitti> to keep the master branch consistent?
<pitti> (and push again)
<kwwii> pitti: into human-theme?
<pitti> kwwii: yes
<kwwii> why? that package is just for gtk and metacity and stuff
<pitti> kwwii: I changed the icon-theme dependency
<kwwii> and I am just finishing an update to it with the gdm stuff
<kwwii> ahhh, ok
<pitti> kwwii: well, lp:~ubuntu-art-pkg/human-theme/ubuntu/ is shown to be _the_ packaging branch for karmic
<kwwii> pitti: right, as it should
<pitti> so it should be consistent with what's actually in karmic
<kwwii> right
<pitti> I just can't commit to it directly
<kwwii> I understand now, you just scared me for a minute :)
<kwwii> pitti: I should add you to the ubuntu-art-pkg team :)
<pitti> kwwii: best would be to add ~ubuntu-desktop
<pitti> so that we can do packaging fixes without this dance
<pitti> kwwii: in fact, since I'm about to ask you the same for ubuntu-artwork (dropping gdm-themes), perhaps we can do that right now?
<pitti> "that" -> add ~ubuntu-desktop to ~ubuntu-art-pkg
<kwwii> sure
<pitti> kwwii: don't worry, I promise I won't replace all your nice icons with pr0n
<kwwii> as long as I can still commit changes I don't mind
<pitti> sure
<kwwii> done
<pitti> kwwii: thanks, invitation accepted on LP
<seb128> pitti, wouldn't it make sense to add all the uploaders and not only desktop there
<pitti> seb128: it is now?
<pitti> seb128: core-dev is a member of desktop
<seb128> only desktopers?
<seb128> well, why adding a subteam rather than directly the main one?
<seb128> not that I really care
<seb128> but that would be a cleaner desktop view
<kwwii> pitti: ouch, because I already made change to the human-theme package they have diverged
<pitti> seb128: I didn't change https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+members
<kwwii> pitti: so I cannot simply pull and push
<pitti> kwwii: sorry; just merge from the branch then
<pitti> kwwii: hm, I pulled the latest one, you mean you had local commits not yet pushed to LP?
<kwwii> yes, I was pushing while you were pulling and we missed each other
<kwwii> so the changelog is messed up, which I will fix
<kwwii>  M  debian/changelog
<kwwii>  M  debian/control
<kwwii> Text conflict in debian/changelog
<kwwii> 1 conflicts encountered.
<pitti> right, should be relatively easy to untangle
<pitti> just keep both parts
<seb128> pitti, ok
<pitti> seb128: that didn't change https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+members, though
<pitti> seb128: we became a member of another team, we didn't add a new member to our's
<seb128> ok
<pitti> seb128: or what did you mean?
<seb128> no, that's fine to me
<pitti> seb128: and we need to keep core-dev as a desktoppers member, otherwise e. g. Scott couldn't upload a gdm upstart fix
<pitti> s/upload/commit/
<seb128> if the goal was to add people who can do change so they can commit to bzr I would have added the ubuntu-dev directly
<seb128> but small difference
<seb128> ie I don't care enough either way to argue ;-)
<mac_v> kwwii: why does human have /usr/share/icons/Human/scalable/apps/ooo-calc2.svg  , was that "2" accidentaly naming , or ...?
<pitti> seb128: right, but I wanted us to be able to commit to ~ubuntu-art-pkg
<seb128> ok
<seb128> makes sense then
<seb128> lunch time, bbl
<pitti> seb128: just a second?
<pitti> seb128: so you'll change the gconf stuff to point to humanity icon theme?
<kwwii> pitti: ok, human-theme is should be merged correctly
<kwwii> pitti, seb128: this has the gdm theme in it, now we need to make sure the 3 gconf keys for that gets set
<asac> pitti: do i need an official sign off before uploading NM? i opened bug 435333 if we need to do formalism
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 435333 in network-manager-applet "nm applet changes UI for beta" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/435333
<asac> are you as being on the release team in power to do that?
<pitti> asac: what's the "more networks..." thing? what makes networks go in one or the other?
<asac> pitti: on top level you get "favorites (previously connected to)" and the strongest (up-to-five)
<asac> the rest goes into the "more networks..."
<pitti> ah
<asac> the idea is that you usually dont go there
<asac> main new feature is "Disconnect"
<pitti> bug updated
<asac> thx. i was fighting hard for something like: http://people.canonical.com/~asac/nm08-applet/wifi-activating-variant-B-4a.png
<asac> but dan didnt want that
<asac> so we did this compromise ;)
<seb128> pitti, sorry I didn't read your just a second
<seb128> pitti, already changed locally I'm about to upload
<pitti> seb128: no prob; thanks!
<pitti> seb128: I think I did everything else now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/277018/ -- does that look complete to you?
<pitti> seb128: I purged tangerine, human-icons, and gdm-theme, and after I switch the icon theme in the guest session, everything looks alright
<mac_v> pitti: well since sunday , we have been trying to remove dependencies ;) ...if it wasnt working , we'd have been surprised ;p
<seb128> pitti, did you change the human-theme index.theme too?
<mac_v> pitti: Bug #435804 . Fixed in rev 287
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 435804 in humanity-icon-theme "Drop human dependency, add notify-osd theme dependency" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/435804
<seb128> otherwise looks correct
<pitti> seb128: oh, sorry, I didn't; doing now
<pitti> seb128: is that the only place where to do this? (apparenlty not, it's not gconf)
<seb128> pitti, no need to be sorry I'm just double checking ;-)
 * pitti <- artwork n00b
<seb128> pitti, no, that one is just to make the default selection in the capplet to be "Human"
<seb128> all the subtheming need to match
<seb128> ie the icon, wm, gtk listed there need to be the gconf ones
<seb128> otherwise you get an "custom" theme selected
<pitti> kwwii: are your human-theme changes good to upload, or are you still working on them?
<seb128> pitti, ie human is defined as gtk human, icon human right now
<seb128> so if we have the values set the gtk human, icons humanity that's a custom selection
<kwwii> pitti: they are good to go
<seb128> not the human set one
<seb128> pitti, makes sense?
<kwwii> seb128: and metacity theme
<mac_v> kwwii: if you are pulling from humanity , pls pull from rev 287 , in that we have dropped the inherits and the ooo-calc"2" error too
<pitti> seb128: right
<seb128> kwwii, that's what I call wm before
<seb128> "" ie the icon, wm, gtk listed there need to be the gconf ones"
<kwwii> ;)
<seb128> brb testing
<kwwii> mac_v: cool, I'll remove that from human as well
<mac_v> kwwii: just rename it to math ;p
<mac_v> ooo-math
<kwwii> mac_v: will do, thanks
<pitti> kwwii: everything got much much browner now; that's ok?
<seb128> re
<seb128> pitti, ok, tested and uploaded now
<pitti> rock, thanks
<pitti> seb128: human-theme index fixed as well now
<seb128> excellent, thanks
<seb128> pitti, the notify-osd theme thing is weird
<seb128> I'm looking at bin newing it
<pitti> oh?
<kwwii> pitti: yes, that is intentional
<seb128> pitti, the way it's done now it will be listed as a system theme no?
<pitti> seb128: yes
<seb128> pitti, which is misleading because that's not one, it's just icons for notify-osd ...
<kwwii> seb128: yes, there is no way around that
<seb128> there is
<pitti> can the index.theme be told something like NoDisplay=?
<kwwii> seb128: cool, that is?
<seb128> why not installing those icons in notify-osd proper?
<kwwii> seb128: right, that was the only way i could think of
<seb128> ie /usr/share/notify-osd/icons/Humanity
<pitti> seb128: but that wouldn't actually make a difference?
<seb128> pitti, it would not be a system theme
<kwwii> originally, we did not want to put them there so that others could take notify-osd without taking our look as well
<pitti> seb128: oh, it's the differnet path which would make it?
<seb128> it would be an application one
<pitti> seb128: would that still have an index.theme?
<seb128> well, that's why the dir name is humanity
<seb128> you would still have hicolor
<kwwii> in any case, they should *not* be called humanity
<seb128> pitti, not sure, I think not
<kwwii> humanity is a community project, the notify-osd icons are ubuntu/canonical owned
<seb128> well
<seb128> you want those be used by default?
<seb128> or just when humanity is selected?
<seb128> install those in /usr/share/notify-osd/icons/gnome if that's by default
<kwwii> but we could install them into a dir in /share/notify-osd/icons/
<pitti> I think notify-osd should always use notify-osd-icons
<seb128> in any case what we have now is wrong
<seb128> pitti, I will bin new it anyway but please milestone a bug for karmic about the issue
<kwwii> for our themes, they should always use our icons...but others might want to change that
<kwwii> which is why we put them in the human theme
<kwwii> because we own that as well
<seb128> well, nothing prevent you to install in /usr/share/notify-osd/icons/Humanity
<seb128> using a different source anyway
<seb128> there is no owned issue, that's a canonical source which install icons to work with the humanity theme
<seb128> there is no license or copyright preventing to name a directory like that and install things there too
<pitti> seb128: bug 435836
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 435836 in notify-osd-icons "appears as system icon theme" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/435836
<seb128> pitti, danke
<pitti> seb128: I assigned it to me for now, but I'd welcome some input from you there what the right thing would be
<pitti> followed up with another coment
<pitti> and now, a man has to eat, bbl
<seb128> pitti, newed, thanks, enjoy your lunch
<kwwii> seb128: the notify-osd icons do have a different wording in the copyright file so they should not be mixed with another theme, but anyway...time to eat
<seb128> ok
<seb128> so install in /usr/share/notify-osd/icons/notify-osd
<pitti> seb128: well, I guess keeping it in the notify-osd-icons package is not an actual problem -- we just need to put the files into the correct place, and have index.theme set up correctly?
<seb128> and makes humanity use notify-osd in ubuntu
<seb128> pitti, right
<pitti> seb128: humanity already inherits notify-osd now (otherwise it wouldn't work at all)
<pitti> ok, really off
<seb128> ok, so it's probably just a matter of moving those
<seb128> pitti, enjoy!
<james_w> mvo: I'll triage 435227 if you triage bug 420641
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 420641 in policykit-1 "authenticate window appears in background" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/420641
<james_w> (I think you uploaded a fix the other day?)
<seb128> mvo, it's not because a stacktrace start with functions from a lib that the crash is due to this lib ;-)
<mvo> seb128: it is ;)
 * seb128 hugs mvo
 * mvo hugs seb128 back
 * seb128 like bouncing balls games
<mvo> seb128: seriously, its a python app, how can it crash the lib?
<seb128> but I bounce upgrade bugs the other way around too often to complain ;-)
<seb128> mvo, the crashes in pango are often random corruption bugs, ie a label already freed you try to use
<seb128> mvo, well, could be a bug in vte for example
<seb128> mvo, but not easy to say without a valgrind log, I asked for one
<mvo> seb128: ok, fair enough. we need a "dump" project that we can reassign those (just like random package failures) :) I will not do anything with that bug, the honest answer would be closing with wont-fix-because-of-lack-of-time
<mvo> seb128: thanks!
<mvo> james_w: I think this is only a problem with metacity, no?
<seb128> mvo, I usually ask for a valgrind log and close after a month
<mvo> how often do you get one ?
<james_w> oh, I assumed compiz
<seb128> if we get a log with errors all good otherwise bug closed
<james_w> I'm guessing it's not the fault of the app though?
<james_w> (assuming that it doesn't request to be backgrounded)
<asac> anyone ever had issues with uploading arch _all packages built on ubuntu to debian? ;)
<seb128> asac, never tried that
<mvo> james_w: most likely not, it might not set the start time correct and that may cause the focus-stealing prevention to kickin
<asac> ok. so i will be the first ;)
<seb128> debian should really accept source uploads
<mvo> bug 435227
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 435227 in update-manager "No user pre-selected in authentication dialog" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/435227
<mvo> james_w: hm, i have a multi-user system but I have not seen this dialog?
<mvo> james_w: is it just shown when the user is not in the admin group?
<james_w> mvo: I'm just trying to find an app to bring it up
<mvo> james_w: try software-store
<james_w> mvo: yeah, a simple install gives me the simplified one
<james_w> I'm checking the policy
<seb128> you get a polkit dialog when trying to install something
<james_w> hmm, it is auth_admin
<james_w> so I would have expected the dialog in the screenshot
<mvo> james_w: how strange, I never saw the one in the screenshot, neither with software-store, nor with update-manager
<james_w> ah, seems you need multiple users
<mac_v> james_w: iirc , that was in the older versions , has the system been updated?
<james_w> so multiple people in admin group for auth_admin
<Amaranth> down to 47 New bugs in compiz, hope to get it below 20
<Amaranth> (when I started it was over 150)
<mac_v> james_w: yup , when multiple admins are there , the problem is present :)
<mac_v> previously the present user was preselected
<james_w> yep, I see that now too
<james_w> I guess that makes it not a papercut?
<mac_v> why not? ... regular users mostly create new accounts with admin priv , not knowing what the difference actually is or to have full control
<Amaranth> btw the polkit windows not showing up in the foreground is either a metacity bug or fixed because we fixed that in compiz
<james_w> mac_v: feel free to add the task then
<mac_v> james_w: is there a possibility of getting a patch by beta? if not , its a long wait for lucid ;)
<james_w> mac_v: not from me I'm afraid
<james_w> mvo: shall I close the other tasks? (aptdaemon, update-manager)
<mvo> seb128: hm, have you heard of &#2026; (unicode for "...") not working with glade/gtk/gettext? I can not translate anything when this chars are in use
<mvo> james_w: yeah, feel free
<seb128> mvo, no
<james_w> great, thanks all
<seb128> mvo, but I was going to look at why indicator-session entries with ... are not translated there
<seb128> mvo, could be the same issue ;-)
<mvo> seb128: yeah
<seb128> mvo, ask dobey maybe, he's intltool upstream he might know
<mvo> seb128: I just played around with it and I have no idea currently
<mvo> seb128: ok, cool. please keep me updated (my bug is #434107)
<seb128> dobey, hey, any idea about those?
<seb128> bug ##434107
<seb128> bug #434107
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 434107 in update-manager ""Settings..." button does not appear translated in the UI" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/434107
<Amaranth> No chance for a compiz upload before beta, is there?
<Amaranth> We don't even need a new snapshot, just what is in bzr already
 * Amaranth wishes he could upload compiz stuff
<seb128> Amaranth, ask mvo to sponsor the upload
<seb128> the freeze is not yet in effect
<seb128> but it will when slangasek wakes up soon I guess
<mvo> seb128: is it commited?
<seb128> mvo, read what Amaranth just said
<Amaranth> hehe
<seb128> mvo, " We don't even need a new snapshot, just what is in bzr already"
<mvo> Amaranth: is it commited already?
<Amaranth> yeah
<mvo> Amaranth: ok, will to the upload
<mvo> no new snapshot
<Amaranth> it fixes setting keyboard shortcuts for Go to Workspace # and turns Unredirect Fullscreen Windows off again for everyone except nvidia users
<seb128> pitti, let me know when you are back from lunch
<mvo> asac: btw, do you know that network-manager rewrites /etc/resolv.conf (kills it, even if i have it in /etc/network/interfaces)
<asac> mvo: good point. i think instlaling resolvconf might workaround the issue (but comes with other issues)
<mvo> Amaranth: building now
<mvo> asac: well, it used to keep its hands of that file
<asac> mvo: if its a regression open a regresison bug and assign to me ;)
<pitti> seb128: *munch* back
<seb128> pitti, hello ;-)
<seb128> pitti, so sorry but ubuntu-artwork needs to be updated too, it has gconf defaults too and higher priority than libgnome
<seb128> if you can do it, I'm not sure where is the bzr etc for that
<mvo> asac: ok, thanks
<seb128> just change the .gconf-defaults icon_theme to Humanity
<pitti> seb128: sure, doing now
<seb128> pitti, second one is https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=596183
<ubottu> Gnome bug 596183 in gst-plugins-base "decodebin2: Rewrite autoplugging and how groups of pads are handled" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> pitti, slomo reworked decodebin2, lot of changes so it might break things but it will fix easy codecs
<pitti> rock!
<seb128> pitti, I would like a second opinion from you there though
<seb128> pitti, it's quite a change to push just before beta
<seb128> but better before beta for testing imho
<pitti> give me a minute
<seb128> pitti, no hurry
<pitti> seb128: u-artwork uploaded
<seb128> pitti, excellent
<pitti> so that's a change to /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstdecodebin2.so
<slomo> yes
<pitti> seb128: I'd be a little more comfortable if it would be commented on upstream first, but it doesn't change external API/ABI, as it seems, right?
<pitti> slomo: thanks so much for working on this
<pitti> i. e. if it breaks something, we can roll it back without having to touch more than just gst itself?
<seb128> pitti, slomo is sort of upstream and did some testing
<pitti> seb128: so, my feeling is that if it works, we'd rather should get it now than later
<slomo> pitti: it doesn't change any external API but i can't guarantee that i didn't change the behaviour in some corner cases (i mean, other than improving it of course, which is the point of the patch)
<seb128> pitti, and if it doesn't? ;-)
<seb128> pitti, other option is no easy codec in karmic
<pitti> seb128: well, if it doesn't fix codec installation or breaks video playing, the answer is quite obvious, isn't it? :-)
<pitti> I still feel that it's a very important feature, though
<slomo> pitti: in my testing it works now but i expect things to break in some corner cases (i'll work on fixing them if you point me to bug reports)
<slomo> pitti: and you can always revert it of course ;)
<seb128> pitti, let's push it now, get testing and figure what to do based on feedback?
<pitti> slomo: right, it's nice because it's so unintrusive (in terms of API, not in terms of patch size, of course)
<pitti> yay gstreamer
<pitti> seb128: agreed
<seb128> pitti, ok, let's do that now
 * pitti hugs slomo and seb128
 * seb128 hugs pitti back
<pitti> booting looks pretty clean again, too, kudos to Scott
<pitti> no udev rule spewage, fbcon works again, etc.
<seb128> no black screen for 15 seconds?
<pitti> fixed
<seb128> cool
<pitti> and the drm loading race, too
<slomo> seb128: although i'm subscribed to gstreamer bugreports, could you tell me about regression bugs that look like they're caused by the patch? also, are there any other important gstreamer bugs that should be solved? :)
<pitti> quick, slomo is on a bug fixing rampage!
<seb128> slomo, ok, will do, not that I noticed now but usually real world feedback comes at beta
<tgpraveen1> can anyone tell me whether karmic will have msn audio/video chat support?
<pitti> seb128: I'll install karmic beta for my wife; hell will break lose if something doesn't work :-)
<seb128> lol
<pitti> kwwii: sorry, I lost track about all the other artwork pieces; is there something to do for me for gdm theme right now, or will you ping me?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - my girlfriend is forced to use karmic now, since we only have 1 computer
<chrisccoulson> she complains to me when things crash ;)
<pitti> heh
<davmor2> asac: I'm on today's live desktop with n-m just constantly swirling between the green blobs.  I'm assuming it should be doing this and should be connecting to the ethernet connect it is connected to.
<seb128> chrisccoulson, how often is she complaining at the moment? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - when i installed it the other week, she was complaining quite a bit
<chrisccoulson> but not so much now
<seb128> ok
<chrisccoulson> i tell her that she should submit crash reports when they appear, but she just ignores them
<seb128> so either she got used to bugs or it's getting better
<asac> davmor2: what version of nm is on that?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - hopefully the latter ;)
<seb128> doh
<seb128> lpi seems broken
<seb128> gedit, translate application -> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+sources/gedit/+translate
<seb128> = "There’s no page with this address in Launchpad."
<tgpraveen1> also what is the status of humanity icon theme being the default in karmic? is it decided or not?
<seb128> dpm, dpm_: do you know about that?
<seb128> tgpraveen1, it's uploaded
<tgpraveen1> seb128: so humaity is definetely the default for karmic?
<davmor2> asac: 0.8~a~git.20090911t130220.4c77fa0-0ubuntu  runs out there
<seb128> not sure if there a definitively there
<kwwii> pitti: for gdm we need to set some gconf keys but I do not know how to do that just for gdm
<asac> davmor2: ok thats not a new package
<seb128> changes can still happen based on feedback etc
<asac> davmor2: (asked because i uploaded a new NM this morning and it might need the new applet)
<kwwii> pitti: I just updated the human theme package to fix some problems with the gtkrc's in two themes, can we get that into the beta?
<davmor2> asac: okay when did the new package go in?
<seb128> asac, have you seen the comment from jdub on the other channel?
<asac> davmor2: do you know a regression window? e.g. did yesterdays build work on the same hardware?
<kwwii> pitti: should be human-theme 0.34 in ubuntu-art-pkg I mean
<asac> seb128: checking again. answered one thing he included my nick
<seb128> asac, right, he replied without highlighing you next
<seb128> asac, and the comment seemed interesting
<seb128> asac, just checking that you did read it ;-)
<davmor2> asac: it happened when I tried to connect to wifi on unr yesterday, I was testing mobile yesterday no desktop
<asac> seb128: yeah
<asac> seb128: my fault. fixing now
<seb128> asac, thanks
<asac> thx
<davmor2> asac: I'll try it again with tomorrows image if it is still playing up I'll report the bug then but it only seems to effect the live desktop once installed it is fine
<pitti> kwwii: gdm> I already mailed you, I'll figure out the gconf keys with seb; just tell us the keys/values
<pitti> kwwii: human-theme> looking
<pitti> kwwii: sure, I uploaded it like 5 times since last night, another one doesn't hurt :)
<kwwii> lol
<kwwii> thanks and sorry, it was a simple mistake which a tester noticed
<pitti> meh, glib FTBFS
<pitti> still need to figure that out
<pitti> brb, rebooting
<kwwii> seb128: the bg image for gdm is installed in /usr/share/themes/HumanLogin/gdm_background.png
<kwwii> and the gtk and metacity themes are named HumanLogin
<seb128> pitti, it does?
<asac> Directory debian/libgio-fam does not exist, aborting
<asac> glib error ^
<asac> dpkg-deb: building package `libglib2.0-dev-dbgsym' in `../libglib2.0-dev-dbgsym_2.22.0-1ubuntu1_i386.ddeb'.
<asac> Directory debian/libgio-fam does not exist, aborting
<asac> make: *** [binary-arch] Error 1
<slomo> asac: libgio-fam is only built on kfreebsd/hurd nowdays (in debian)
<asac> makes sense then
<pitti> seb128: what does?
<pitti> seb128: oh, glib FTBFS?
<pitti> something weird, yes
<seb128> pitti, yes
<seb128> pitti, weird, there were binaries in bin NEW today
<seb128> what version do you try to build?
<pitti> seb128: right, for everything except i386/amd64
<seb128> ah ok
<pitti> it only failed on those two
<pitti> still on my list
<pitti> but less urgent than all the stuff from yesterday and today
<seb128> could be a type-handling issue
<seb128> or dunno what they use to get the arch list
<mpt> mac_v, was there a bug report that the IM statuses in the session menu should have icons?
<mac_v> mpt: not sure , i dont think there is
<mac_v> mpt: i thought tedg would add the always show icon to indicator-sessions code
<seb128> mac_v, those are not "objects" I think that's why he didn't do it
<mac_v> seb128: mpt says they are exceptions
<seb128> right, I just said maybe tedg didn't know
<mac_v> and to be treated as objects
<mac_v> ah ok
<seb128> I'm sure it's easy to change ;-)
<tedg> I'm still not convince their objects...
<tedg> Or that the menu is unusable with out them.
<tedg> s/their/they're/
<Amaranth> The menu didn't have them in jaunty
<tedg> Amaranth: Actually it did, but they were on the right.
<mclasen> the thing about im statuses is that it is entirely impossible to do meaningful icons for them
<djsiegel> lool mac_v, is Humanity squared away yet?
<mpt> tedg, you can easily add and remove custom statuses
<dpm> seb128: re: lp translations URL breakage, sorry I was in a call. Possiby related to the 3.0 rollout? danilo, jtv or henning in #launchpad will be able to tell more
<tedg> mpt: Not really... we dont' have any support for that in the session menu.
<mpt> tedg, that's a bug then. I see in 9.04 if I set a custom status, the menu suggests that I'm offline.
<mac_v> djsiegel: i think its good to go , lool has already release 0.3.1
<mac_v> for UNR
<djsiegel> booya
<tedg> mpt: With Empathy?
<dpm> seb128: ok, I've just seen you've just reported the bug as well
<mpt> tedg, yes
<tedg> mpt: Empathy doesn't do any status yet... merging that in today :)
<mpt> ah
<seb128> dpm: yes, I pinged danilo meanwhile
<dpm> ah, good
<tedg> mpt: Telepathy has the concept of two parts of status, a generic and a custom.  We read the generic.
<tedg> mpt: Well, it's actually a tuple in that there's also a message.
<mac_v> mclasen: I initially did these > http://imagebin.ca/view/xS0eqAQo.html ... i would say these are perfect or its not possible ;) ... then did the new set for Humanity , because indicator sessions only uses the 16px
<mac_v> wouldnt say*
<pitti> mac_v: tab error?
<mac_v> pitti: huh?
<tgpraveen1> tedg: so after today's merge will we have custom status support in session menu?
<pitti> mac_v: I somewhat doubt that mclasen is interested in the Humanity icon set?
<mac_v> pitti: was responding to mclasen's earlier comment :)
<pitti> oh, sorry
<pitti> I thought it was supposed to be "mpt"
<pitti> nevermind me, lalala
<tedg> tgpraveen1: It depends on what you're saying.  If you set your status in Empathy, it should appear in the session menu independent of whether it's custom or not.  But you will not be able to set custom statuses using the session menu.
<tgpraveen1> tedg: yeah.k.that answers my ques
<seb128> pitti, is notify-osd still working for you?
<seb128> pitti, bug #435848, started one hour ago and getting lot of duplicates...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 435848 in notify-osd "notify-osd crashed with SIGSEGV in stack_notify_handler()" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/435848
<Amaranth> mac_v: pacman ftw :P
<Amaranth> I would always be invisible just so I can use that icon
<Amaranth> oh, I guess I should have been reporting the notify-osd crash I've been getting the past week
<c_korn> tedg: hello
<mac_v> Amaranth: hehe , actually this was what got me started ;) http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/9/98/The_Office_US_title.jpg
<c_korn> tedg: I was able to reproduce the problem.
<seb128> Amaranth, do you get it all the time?
<Amaranth> no, just randomly
<tedg> c_korn: Oh, cool.  How?
<Amaranth> It has happened like 3 times now but notifications keep working so I figured it was like the python exception "crashes"
<mac_v> Amaranth: seb128: the notify-osd crash mostly occurs when notifications come in rapid successions , and i think its because > notify-osd isnt able to append the text
<dobey> seb128: ping. you asked if i had any idea about something?
<mac_v> cannot append for xchat ;)
<Amaranth> mac_v: Yeah, I'm surprised this ping session hasn't triggered it :)
<mac_v> Amaranth: since two days or so , it hasnt crashed ,here
<Amaranth> neat, since when has update-manager installed new packages without doing a "partial distribution upgrade"?
<mclasen> mac_v: does 'human' in the icon theme name indicate that every icon needs to include a human ? :-)
<Amaranth> mac_v: I can't remember when I saw it last
<mvo> Amaranth: since some time, it only needs that when a package is going to be removed
<Amaranth> mvo: ah
<Amaranth> since update-manager was changed to not show up in the notification area I never use it
<mac_v> mclasen: hehe , well for user statuses , i think we can use them... or maybe not ;)
<c_korn> tedg: I made a screen video (I know not the usual way https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-messages/+bug/433274/comments/7 ) in short you have to disable the options in evolution and then log out. after logging in again the icon is gone. It then appears again after starting evolution.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 433274 in indicator-messages "indicator-applet does not have an icon in the panel" [Medium,Triaged]
<seb128> dobey, mvo mentioned the bug number just before my ping
<seb128> dobey, he fails to translate strings with the "..." utf char
<dobey> seb128: hrmm, not sure what would cause that
<seb128> dobey, ok, that was in case you knew about it, thanks anyway
<tedg> c_korn: Cool, I'll look into it.
<dobey> seb128, mvo: where does it fail? in generating the .po? or in getting the string at runtime?
<tgpraveen1> mac_v: can you point me to a page/site where i can see all the icons of humanity?
<hggdh> seb128: good morning, your were looking for me yesterday
<mac_v> tgpraveen1: $bzr branch lp:humanity
<seb128> dobey, I will let mvo comment
<dobey> ok
<seb128> hggdh, just wondering if you started looking at the libpst issue
<mac_v> tgpraveen1: or... https://launchpad.net/humanity
<seb128> hggdh, I've a start of upgrade on my disk, it's just failing to build and I didn't investigate
<seb128> hggdh, but that can make easier to start from that
<kenvandine> seb128, i just confirmed that just downgrading notify-osd to 0.9.21-0ubuntu2 works
<seb128> urg
<seb128> kenvandine, the upload is a no change one
<seb128> kenvandine, it's just a control depends order change
 * kenvandine upgrades it again and sees what happens
<kenvandine> confirmed
<kenvandine> 0.9.21-0ubuntu3 crashes
<hggdh> seb128: cool
<kenvandine> 0.9.21-0ubuntu2 doesn't
<seb128> pitti, ^
<hggdh> seb128:  how can I get your .deb?
<kenvandine> yup... back down to 0.9.21-0ubuntu2 and notifications are happy again
<seb128> kenvandine, let's see if .22 fixes it, I'm doing the update
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> seb128, when you push the branch i will build locally and test
<kenvandine> seb128, please let me know
<seb128> kenvandine, ok thanks
<pitti> oh
<pitti> but it was a mere dependency change?!?
<pitti> toolchain changes?
<pitti> kenvandine: you mean it crashes even more?
<pitti> notify-osd has crashed every three minutes for me in the last week
<seb128> pitti, it crashes all the time
<kenvandine> pitti, it crashes on every notification now
<mvo> dobey: getting the strings at runtime it seems
<dobey> mvo: sounds like probably a gettext bug then?
<mvo> dobey: I translated it and when the &#x2026 is there, it does not work, when I remove it, its there
<mvo> dobey: yeah, quite possible, I had hoped you might know something about it, I can dig a bit more
<dobey> mvo: i don't. danilo might?
<seb128> ie doesn't display any bubble
<seb128> which is weird
<seb128> hggdh, dget http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/libpst_0.6.41-0ubuntu1.dsc
<pitti> seb128: do you have notify-osd-icons installed?
<hggdh> seb128: thank you
<pitti> kenvandine: ^
<kenvandine> pitti, i do
 * pitti dist-upgrades
<davmor2> mvo: you'll be glad to here the software-store is no populated :)
<mvo> now
<mvo> ?
<davmor2> mvo: on todays iso yes
<mvo> cool
<mvo> thanks davmor2
<pitti> seb128, kenvandine: urgh, confirmed here
<kenvandine> pitti, yeah... it's nasty
<pitti> #0  0x000000000041f169 in stack_notify_handler ()
<pitti> hmm
<seb128> local 0.9.22 build works
<seb128> kenvandine, bzr pushed
<seb128> local build has the same issue
<seb128> 0.9.22 works
<seb128> let's not waste efforts, I'm uploading the new version
<seb128> good timing mirco ;-)
<pitti> ok, thanks
<pitti> just confirmed the same as seb128
<seb128> pitti, bug #435394 to close?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 435394 in notify-osd "Please move/copy notify-osd icons to humanity-icon-theme or its own theme" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/435394
<pitti> seb128: currently working on it
<pitti> please don't close yet
<pitti> kwwii, MacSlow: so, notify-osd ships its own set of icons in hicolor/ and now we have notify-osd-icons providing another set; do we really need both? hicolor for non-GNOMEish DEs?
<pitti> but then again, the notify-osd-icons theme should work in any DE, since notify-osd itself isn't themeable
<MacSlow> pitti, these are "absolute last resort fallback" icons
<pitti> MacSlow: I meant, couldn't kwwii's icon set be put into notify-osd itself, as hicolor??
<kwwii> pitti: honestly, yes...for all the other themes which don't fall back to our set
<pitti> seb128: ok, notify-osd-icons is much nicer now :)
<seb128> pitti, I need to try those ;-)
<pitti> seb128: I mean in terms of not being a system theme any more
<chrisccoulson> hey james_w - do you think it's actually worth anyone investing any time in bug 435935? (ie, don't we eventually want to get rid of system-tools-backends anyway?)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 435935 in system-tools-backends "Support Upstart" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/435935
<seb128> pitti, oh
<seb128> pitti, good work
<chrisccoulson> new notify-osd icons?
<chrisccoulson> :)
<pitti> no, just shuffled around
<james_w> chrisccoulson: well, it has two maintainers now, so maybe we don't have to
 * rickspencer3 reboots after dist-upgrade
<seb128> rickspencer3, hey and bye
<seb128> good luck with that ;-)
<rickspencer3> somethng stopped the shutdown :(
<chrisccoulson> james_w - don't have to get rid of it?
<james_w> chrisccoulson: yeah
<rickspencer3> that's not totally confidence inducing
<james_w> chrisccoulson: and there's not anything to replace this bit of it as far as I know
<pitti> mac_v: for bug 435804  .. I think it would make sense to revert the inheritance of notify-osd now
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 435804 in humanity-icon-theme "Drop human dependency, add notify-osd theme dependency" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/435804
<james_w> certainly for this release
<pitti> mac_v: since it's not a real icon set any more; makes sense?
<chrisccoulson> james_w - yeah, there's nothing to replace that functionality yet
<mac_v> pitti: i didnt understand... so notify-osd is now not a theme? [/me reading backlog]
<pitti> mac_v: see bug 435836 (you commented an hour ago)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 435836 in notify-osd-icons "appears as system icon theme" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/435836
<pitti> mac_v: I reopened bug 435804 upstream with an explanation
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 435804 in humanity-icon-theme "Drop human dependency, add notify-osd theme dependency" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/435804
<mac_v> pitti: awesome , thanks , IMO , thats how it was supposed to be , [ignorant question: did kwwii accept this? ]
<pitti> I'm off for some two hours, bbl!
<seb128> pitti, see you
<rickspencer3_> oops
<rickspencer3_> no network manager :(
<rickspencer3_> my desktop is very brown
<chrisccoulson> tedg - does indicator-session suppress the dialog when other users are logged in to the system at the moment?
<tedg> chrisccoulson: It should.
<chrisccoulson> (the logout dialog)
<tedg> chrisccoulson: Well no, it shouldn't do logout, it should do shutdown.  Basically anything that pops up a PK dialog.
<chrisccoulson> tedg - it can't at the moment though, because the policykit dialog won't appear until your session has already ended now
<tedg> You should be able to logout if other people are logged in :)
<tedg> chrisccoulson: What?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i meant shutdown
<chrisccoulson> tedg - due to a limitation in the consolekit API, your session ends before the PK dialog appears
<tedg> We should ping pitti for this conversation.
<chrisccoulson> do, we still need a confirmation at the moment
<chrisccoulson> pitti already knows this i think ;)
<seb128> tedg, he's away
<tedg> Hmm, I'm not sure what we want there... it seems like it's always going to fail no matter what we do.
<chrisccoulson> tedg - consolekit needs a new API in the PK-1 world, which hasn't happened yet
<tedg> If we popup a dialog, you still can't shutdown.
<chrisccoulson> tedg - at the moment, if i select shutdown when someone else is logged in, my session ends immediately
<tedg> chrisccoulson: And then what.
<chrisccoulson> and then i get a PK dialog once everything else has disappeared
<chrisccoulson> tedg - then it shuts down
<chrisccoulson> my issue is that i get no confirmation before my session ends
<chrisccoulson> see http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Features/ConsoleKitInhibitAPI for the details of why this happens now
<mclasen> some of the people who lobbied for session saving ought to step forward there...
<chrisccoulson> mclasen - i saw your e-mail a while ago proposing a new API for consolekit (i think it was you anyway)
<chrisccoulson> was anything ever agreed?
<mclasen> its not so much agreeing on anything thats needed here; someone just needs to step forward and do it...
<mclasen> the exact details of what jon and I proposed are not so important
<chrisccoulson> mclasen - noone has stepped forward to do it yet?
<tedg1> chrisccoulson: Sorry, apparently GPM is not tracking my battery :(
<tedg1> chrisccoulson: What happens after shutdown takes down your session?
<chrisccoulson> tedg - the current sequence is - 1) click shutdown on indicator, 2) session ends - all my apps close, the panel closes and the window manager ends (with no confirmation), then 3) a PK auth dialog appears, 4) if i authenticate, the machine shuts down
<chrisccoulson> but if i hit shudown by mistake, then it's already too late
<chrisccoulson> if i cancel the auth dialog, my session has already ended
<tedg1> chrisccoulson: Yeah, I see...  hmm.
<tedg1> chrisccoulson: I guess we need to remove that check, but it seems like a hack :-/
<tedg1> Sadly I think it's the only option.
<chrisccoulson> tedg1 -yes, i agree -  it's an unfortunate situation at the moment
<chrisccoulson> but i think the 2 dialogs are the lesser of the 2 evils
<tedg1> Yup
<mvo> seb128: so to avoid the bouncing game this time, what shoudl I do with #206674 - its not a update-manager bug, I'm pretty sure. its crashing deep in python/pygtk/libgtk
<seb128> bug #206674
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 206674 in update-manager "update-manager crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206674
<dobey> james_w: ping
<james_w> hey dobey
<seb128> mvo, I've no clue about how to debug pythonish issues
<seb128> mvo, reassign to some of those component I will not bounce back be basically not look at it either
<seb128> the python debugging is still magic to me
<mvo> we need a "dump" component ;)
<seb128> ie totem crashes at closing almost every time in karmic and I don't know how to start
<dobey> james_w: hey. how are you dealing with python-oauth patches? just apply them directly in the tree? i don't see a patches/ directory for it
<seb128> the valgrind logs have zillions of errors
<seb128> which don't make sense to me
<james_w> dobey: go ahead and apply directly
<chrisccoulson> heh, i tried looking at the totem crash too, but i'm clueless there too ;)
<chrisccoulson> let me know how you figure it out :)
<mvo> seb128: long ago every python app would have valgrind errors, I do not know if that is still the case
<dobey> james_w: ok
<seb128> mvo, it's probably the case
<slomo> seb128: that ad2psink commit that changes the rank to marginal might be the result of missing knowledge maybe... maybe the committer assumed that marginal sinks are not used automatically :)
<seb128> mvo, see
<seb128> $ valgrind python -c "import gio" 2>&1 | grep Invalid | wc -l
<seb128> 41
<seb128> mvo, can't use valgrind on python
<mvo> :/
<seb128> slomo, I'm not sure to understand why even when used it should break things
<seb128> slomo, http://git.kernel.org/?p=bluetooth/bluez.git;a=commit;h=013f56322de6ff5a974fed56c8aec56d3b69ef09
<slomo> seb128: iirc the problem was, that a2dpsink handles audio/mpeg... you have no mpeg decoder installed but there's a sink that supports it so no easy codec installation is needed. then that sink is tried to be used but it fails (because it's broken)
<seb128> I see
<seb128> not sure what is the right thing to do there
<seb128> you would recommend changing it to primary again?
<slomo> no, changing it to MARGINAL-1 or less
<seb128> asac, superm1: ^ any opinion
<slomo> seb128, asac, superm1: problem simply is, that a2dpsink can't be used without configuration (you need to set the device property of it before it works)
<seb128> slomo, you recommend "GST_RANK_MARGINAL-1"
<seb128> can you add -1 there like that? or is there any other rank which would make sense?
<slomo> seb128: it's just a number, everything >= MARGINAL is used automatically. the next thing below that would be NONE which is 0 (MARGINAL is 64)
<seb128> slomo, what I don't get is that it used to be primary, isn't that higher?
<seb128> ie it should have had the issue already before
<slomo> yes, with PRIMARY it's even worse
<seb128> but we didn't have the issue in jaunty
<slomo> yes, because playbin(1) didn't support non-raw sinks :)
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> now it makes sense
<slomo> ok :)
<slomo> now it should be fixed upstream and everybody is happy ;)
<seb128> slomo, thanks again
<slomo> np
<mvo> seb128: I have not found more about the gettext issue, I will switch from the unicode ... to three "." for now until its fixed, I would appreciated if you keep me updated
<seb128> mvo, dobey replied with question before but you were not around or busy or something
<mvo> seb128: I answered, he said he is not aware of any issues and it might be gettext
<seb128> mvo, he asked if you have details on the issue, if those are not listed in the pot file, etc
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> that's me who didn't pay attention then ;-)
<seb128> mvo, where is your source?
<mvo> my guess is that its "..." is converted by glade to "&;3343;" and then re-converted by libgtk to "..." and feed to gettext, but that has only a string that ends with "&;33324"
<mvo> seb128: bzr get lp:update-manager should do the trick
<seb128> mvo, did you try to edit the .glade by hand to add the utf char and see if that makes a difference?
<mvo> I try this now
<mvo> seb128: hm, no
<mvo> does not work
<seb128> weird
<mvo> msgunfmt shows it
<mvo> so its in the mo with the right data
<seb128> oh
<seb128> it's just not in the gui?
<mvo> well, its not translated
<mvo> so I see Settings... there instead of Einstellungen...
<mvo> ohhh
<seb128> mvo, found the issue?
<Amaranth> Compiz bugs: 12 New, 166 Incomplete, 437 total :)
<seb128> waouh
<seb128> good bug triage action ;-)
<Amaranth> about half the New bugs need mvo, upgrade failures of some kind :)
<Amaranth> All but 2 or 3 of the others just need me to not be so lazy about trying to reproduce
<mvo> seb128: hm, it was me being stupid, so yeah. changing it in the ui file seems to work
<mvo> seb128: the trouble is that it always rewrites it again :)
<seb128> mvo, glade bog?
<Amaranth> At this point I'm sure I can get below 400 bugs once I clean up duplicates, need to raise the bar and go for 350 :)
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> mvo, fix it ;-)
<seb128> mvo, though the topic would raise interesting discussions about using non ascii chars in C sources
<mvo> how hard can that be
<seb128> your app is python though
<Amaranth> I've only got 199 bugs to go through (not incomplete, upstream, or wishlist) :P
 * mvo hugs Amaranth
<seb128> mvo, the topic has been raised some months ago on the GNOME list irrc
<mvo> Amaranth: I did 75 on u-m in the last two or three hours and I already feel worn out
<seb128> mvo, some people are against using utf chars in C source ;-)
<mvo> *pfff*
<asac> seb128: checking for GLADE... configure: error: Package requirements (libglade-2.0) were not met:
<mvo> its the future
<asac> No package 'libglade-2.0' found
<asac> in gnome-main-menu
<Amaranth> mvo: I've just gone through just over 150
<Amaranth> I don't want to look at another bug today :P
<seb128> asac, build-depends on libglade2-dev?
<mvo> haha
<mvo> Amaranth: you got better stamina :)
<asac> seb128: no. but why did it work before ;)
<asac> fixing
<seb128> asac, probably because of transitional depends
<asac> i just changed minimum version
<asac> hmm
<seb128> asac, ie some other component which has been ported to gtkbuilder
<seb128> and was pulling it in too
<asac> k
<Amaranth> down to 11 New :P
<Amaranth> mvo: any idea what I should do with the last 4 bugs on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bugs?search=Search&field.status=New ?
 * Amaranth reassigns to update-manager
 * mvo weeps
<mvo> dobey: so what about converting &#2026; in the glade file to the unicode char inside the pot file? that should solve the issue AFAICS?
<mvo> dobey: my perl is pretty weak, otherwise I would try to come up with a patch
<dobey> mvo: oh, it's glade?
<dobey> mvo: where is the gettext() call being made for that string, exactly?
<mvo> mpt: hello! if you have a moment, could you please check software-store and let me know if the paddng/alignment is ok now? I reverted (most) of it, but there was also some cleanup
<mvo> dobey: gtkbuilder
<mvo> dobey: so my theory is that gtkbuilder parses the string, converts the &#...; to a unicode char and then feeds that to gettext
<mvo> dobey: I'm looking at gtkbuilderparser.c currently
<dobey> mvo: if it is, it's a gtkbuilder bug
<mpt> mvo, ok, I'll go into Karmic now and have a look. Sorry for having to revert stuff, by the way.
<mvo> dobey: it looks like its the doing of glib and its g_markup_parse_context_pase, so it seems its not trivial to fix. what is the disadvantage of attacking the problem in the intltool-extract angle ?
<dobey> mvo: it might break any of a number of other applications?
<dobey> mvo: would require new intltool release and re-running stuff through intltool, etc...
<dobey> it's not trivial to fix either way it sounds :)
<mvo> dobey: heh :) yeah indeed
<seb128> just use ...
<mvo> seb128: don't tell that mpt, he will come over to france to have a word with you about that ;)
<seb128> lol
 * mvo ponders a bit
<seb128> use ... in the source
<seb128> and make it the utf char in the en_GB translation
<seb128> there were people suggesting that source should always be ascii
<mvo> if $USER == ...
<seb128> and to do a C locale for translations and add utf chars there
<seb128> I'm not sure about what char the discussion was about exactly now
 * mvo files a bug upstream
<dobey> bbiab, must get lunch :)
<seb128> mvo, ah, that was about "" against “”
<seb128> http://mail.gnome.org/archives/desktop-devel-list/2008-June/msg00048.html
<Amaranth> So does this package sets thing in soyuz mean it's possible now to get upload access for certain packages instead of all of main?
<Amaranth> Probably the wrong channel to ask :)
<LaserJock> Amaranth: that's been available to MOTUs for quite some time
<Amaranth> Ah, I think I need to see about getting my MOTU access back
<Amaranth> Is it still just a simple reacceptance for former members of the team or do I have to do a bunch of universe work to show again?
<pitti> re
<pitti> tedg, chrisccoulson: back; what's up?
<Amaranth> I forgot to click the little button in launchpad to keep my membership when the email came telling me it was going to expire
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti - we were talking about shutdown behaviour now consolekit and gnome-session are using polkit-1
<chrisccoulson> because the indicator-session applet suppresses the shutdown confirmation dialog when multiple users are logged in, with the assumption that you get a PK auth dialog
<chrisccoulson> but the auth dialog appears after the session has already ended now
<mpt> mvo, that all looks good now, thank you
<mvo> mpt: ok, I will upload the work of today then, thanks for verifiyng
<mvo> seb128: upstream bug #596205
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 596205 could not be found
<seb128> gnome bug #596205
<ubottu> Gnome bug 596205 in general "Strings with unicode chars in gtkbuilder ui file (like ? ) can translated" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=596205
<seb128> mvo, you mean "can't"?
<mvo> seb128: yes *sigh* thanks
<mvo> seb128: fixed
<seb128> mvo, thanks
<cypherbios> hey mvo, mpt_: do you guys have any plans to integrate some aptoncd-like feature to the software-store?
<cypherbios> mpt_: I think you wrote something like this on the wiki spec page, but I don't know what you guys have discussed about it so far
<mpt_> cypherbios, see the mentions of "aptoncd" in <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareStore>
<mpt_> ah, snap :-)
<cypherbios> :)
<mpt_> cypherbios, beyond that we haven't discussed it
<mpt_> cypherbios, the main reason we haven't discussed it is that it's on the roadmap for version 4 and mvo is just about to release version 1 :-)
<cypherbios> I see :)
<cypherbios> mpt_, good to know you gave some thought on it already
<cypherbios> I would like to help out just in case you decide to do some "backup" or "personal installation disc" feature integrated on the store
<mpt_> cypherbios, that would be great. Sorry that it's so far out -- in theory it could be contributed for v3, but getting it into v2 would be quite difficult because v2 will be mainly about handling non-application packages *at all*
<cypherbios> mpt_, I can think of several possibilities how it can be useful to the end user and cleanly designed on the way that the software store is meant to look and feel to the user
<mpt_> cypherbios, neat! Maybe you could make a subpage of SoftwareStore/ for notes+sketches of possible designs?
<cypherbios> mpt_, and hopefully making the aptoncd package/application unnecessary
<cypherbios> mpt_, sure! that will be great. I will give it some thought and write something later on
<mpt_> cypherbios, ok, I look forward to reading it
<Amaranth> kwwii: The human metacity theme apparently now has a border when maximized so you can't use scrollbars easily
<kwwii> Amaranth: hrm...can you file a bug
<kwwii> I am working on getting all the other pieces in place before freeze
<Amaranth> kwwii: Got someone doing it right now :)
<kwwii> assign it to me, if you please :)
<kwwii> cool, thanks
<pitti> kwwii: you mean "not too much into the freeze"
 * pitti hugs kwwii
<kwwii> pitti: hehe, exactly
 * pitti headdesks
<Amaranth> kwwii: bug 436066
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 436066 in human-theme "Human theme vertical scroolbars have borders on maximized windows" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/436066
<kwwii> Amaranth: sweet, thanks
<Amaranth> dunno if that's metacity or gtk but either way...ugh :)
<Amaranth> mvo: Can you add a bit to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TravisWatkins/MOTUDeveloperApplication for me?
<Amaranth> Down at the bottom
<kwwii> pitti: just uploaded teh wallpaper package for kramic
<kwwii> ubuntu-wallpaper
<kwwii> s
<jcastro> \o/
<kwwii> well, it is still uploading
<kwwii> 20 new pics int
<kwwii> in it
 * kwwii is out fo rthe evening
<jcastro> kwwii: did you guys pic the contest winners?
<jcastro> kwwii: ie. is someone going to announce something?
<kwwii> yepp
<kwwii> gotta run
<jcastro> ok
<rickspencer3> kwwii, is the default wall paper and the gdm wall paper the same thing?
<Amaranth> mvo: I was thinking we could resurrect your own patch for making gnome-screensaver not unredirected and make it do the opposite if it detects the NV-GLX X extension, then we could turn Unredirect Fullscreen Windows on for nvidia users too
<Amaranth> s/on/off/
<Amaranth> I'll have to pull that up and get chrisccoulson to test it :)
<chrisccoulson> :)
<Amaranth> The main bug fixed by turning that option off is filling up with nvidia users posting phoronix test suite results trying to prove to me it's only one guy who has performance problems so they seem to really want it
<dobey> james_w: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu/karmic/python-oauth/svn1124/+merge/12365 <- not sure what we need to do for beta freeze to get this in. feel free to clue me up :)
<james_w> dobey: are you subscribed to ubuntu-devel-announce
<dobey> james_w: i am not
<james_w> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2009-September/000621.html
<dobey> thanks
<james_w> you are now the proud owner of 2 milestone targeted bugs
<james_w> the upload can go in the queue where the release team will review it with reference to those and decide on the appropriateness
<james_w> but first I need to eat
<Laney> mmm building gtk
<dobey> hoora
<dobey> dear apport, STOP DELETING ATTACHMENTS
<dobey> kthxbye
<LaserJock> what exactly is "Canonical-Maintained" supposed to mean in software-store?
<Amaranth> LaserJock: should probably be s/Maintained/Supported/
<Amaranth> Although to an end user maintained basically means the same thing
<LaserJock> I know it's not an easy thing to figure out, especially in regards to what it means to end users, but it seems like there needs to be some better indication of what it means
<dobey> 'maintained' is probably incorrect anyway, and too technical
<dobey> (incorrect in some cases anyway)
<LaserJock> the intended mean, I believe, is to say "you get support for this software if you buy a Canonical support contract", right?
<LaserJock> in which case maybe something like "supportable" might make more sense
<LaserJock> or "support available"
<dobey> LaserJock: right, -Supported is better, as Amaranth suggested :)
<mvo> LaserJock: you may want to discuss this with mpt what the exact meaning is
<mvo> LaserJock: in the code it means component in ("main", "restricted")
<LaserJock> right
<LaserJock> at least until the archive reorganization I guess
<LaserJock> I'm just not positive if it's the "you can buy a support contract for this software" or "hey, Canonical puts money into making this happen"
<LaserJock> if the former it's kinda confusing (you don't know that you should buy a contract, etc.) if the later it sort of applies to the whole of Ubuntu
<dobey> LaserJock: i think it means "these packages will get security updates for the next 18-36 months (depending on if it's LTS or not)"
<Amaranth> yeah, that's what it means in synaptic
<LaserJock> dobey: but that's not a Canonical thing in particular is it?
<LaserJock> I thought that was the Ubuntu Security Team
<dobey> LaserJock: no, i don't think so
<dobey> LaserJock: ask mpt :)
<mvo> Amaranth: when do you need the motu support? is it ok if I fill it in tomorrow morning?
<Amaranth> mvo: yeah, I think the next meeting is a ways off since they just had one
<mvo> ok
<mvo> I'm sure it will be no problem for you to become one anyway :)
 * mvo waves and says good night
<Amaranth> good night
 * dobey should probably do a little administrata in that area too :)
<Amaranth> Last time I was MOTU by the time I got it all my package were in main
<dobey> heh
<Amaranth> Now I'm not pretending and asking for MOTU and upload rights to compiz at the same time :)
<james_w> dobey: how did you do the new upstream snapshot?
<dobey> james_w: copied the files out of svn
<james_w> stupid tarballs
<c_korn> is there something wrong here or is this the new default theme ? http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/25621/screenshot_001_JmA7Sk.png
<dobey> james_w: i wasn't sure how you did it, and have no idea how you created the tarball in the first place
<james_w> dobey: did you build the package>
<dobey> james_w: i built a tarball also that has just the upstream svn1124 files
<dobey> james_w: but the tarball isn't in the source pkg branch... i have no idea where the tarballs come from for source pkg branches :)
<james_w> if you use "bzr merge-upstream" then it is handled for you
<james_w> so you did build the package and test it?
<dobey> i built a source package. the hmac code i implemented in poauth, and backported, so it's tested there, yes.
<dobey> i haven't built binary packages yet
<james_w> well, would you please test the changes in the package you created?
<Amaranth> c_korn: what's the problem exactly?
<dobey> sure
<c_korn> Amaranth: after the latest update the default theme has changed. I just wanted to know if this is actually the new theme going to be used in karmic or if it is a bug.
<Amaranth> c_korn: oh, yeah, new theme
<c_korn> Amaranth: ok, thanks.
<dobey> james_w: ubuntu one is still working with it, yeah :)
<james_w> ok
<ccheney> grr my closing got pushed back due to annoying lender requests :-\
<dobey> ccheney: heh. i'm still trying to get a closing. they still won't tell me if i am actually getting the place or not
<ccheney> dobey: i am already approved but apparently the bank kept asking for more conditions that caused it to delay the date of closing :(
<ccheney> so now i have to move during the week instead of over this weekend
<ccheney> if my new computer parts come in by tomorrow i can play with that i suppose
<ccheney> i'm excited to get a system that could potentially build OOo in under an hour :)
<ccheney> then i just need the faster internet at my new house so i can upload it in under an hour (for the diff.gz anyway)
<Amaranth> ccheney: I didn't know we had 50Ghz processors and 2TB/s disks yet
<ccheney> Amaranth: heh, well it doesn't take more than about 3-4 hours on my old box and my new one is probably ~ 5x faster than that, not sure if it will scale directly though
<chrisccoulson> ccheney - what spec is it?
<ccheney> new one is a i7 860, 8gb ram, 1tb hd
<chrisccoulson> fantastic:)
<Amaranth> ccheney: Now you can compile OOo in 3 VMs at once
<ccheney> hehe
<ccheney> chrisccoulson: can do 8 threads so that should help over my old one that only did 2
<chrisccoulson> i'd like to spend some money on a new machine but i'm not allowed to do that with a baby on the way
<Amaranth> That reminds me, don't you always upload OOo at UDS and kill the internet? :)
<ccheney> i found a bunch of good deals on parts so only cost me ~ $800 for whole system minus the hd (already had it)
<Amaranth> Wow, last I looked the processor was like $600
<ccheney> Amaranth: sometimes, last UDS the chumby's killed the internet
<ccheney> Amaranth: er i usually upload OOo at UDS from my home box though, so shouldn't affect UDS bandwidth anyway
<ccheney> i7 860 is only ~ $230, the 870 is the expensive one
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: baby? so you won't work on ubuntu so much in the future? :)
<ccheney> well $230 at some stores if you look around (microcenter in the US)
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda - only time will tell ;)
<chrisccoulson> i hope i still find time to work on ubuntu
<dobey> ccheney: cool. i'm trying to get a short sale property. lots of pointless waiting involved.
<ccheney> chrisccoulson: i have myself a set allowance each month that i can use for stuff like new computers, etc and after awhile finally have enough to buy one, heh :)
<dobey> brb, must reboot
<ccheney> dobey: what is short sale property? i have heard of it but didn't know what it was, like a foreclosure?
<chrisccoulson> ccheney - i should probably do the same really ;)
<ccheney> chrisccoulson: i set it up via direct deposit for me and my wife, helps keep the arguments down, heh :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, thats a good idea:)
<dobey> ccheney: owners selling for less than they owe
 * didrocks is having some trouble wit ${gnome:Version}
<didrocks> with*
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - what trouble?
<didrocks> it's not well substitued in epiphany-webkit package: http://paste.ubuntu.com/277386/
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm, that's strange
<didrocks> if I put some echo, it seems to have the right value :/
<ccheney> my fan just arrived, it is enormous
 * ccheney hopes he can manage to mount it on the mobo
<chrisccoulson> ccheney - i had the same issue with my fan ;)
<cassidy> seb128, would be cool to apply this patch; https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/papyon/+bug/433514  without it apport is launched each time you connect your MSN account
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 433514 in papyon "error in _client_capability_changed parameters" [Undecided,New]
<chrisccoulson> it fouls the RAM. and the heatsink on my graphics card fouls the chipset cooler
<chrisccoulson> i had to cut some fins off ;)
<ccheney> chrisccoulson: the one i got is 1kg, bigger than i expected though when i saw it
<seb128> cassidy, hum, no it's not?
<seb128> cassidy, I just connected to msn and didn't get a crash
<chrisccoulson> ccheney - 1kg is quite big;)
<seb128> cassidy, but I will backport the change thanks
<ccheney> chrisccoulson: yea my previous large hsf from a few years back was the biggest tat the time and was 600g
<cassidy> istaz, does this happen all the time? Or you need to have a contact supporting video in your contact list ?
<ccheney> chrisccoulson: this one just makes the other one look pathetic
<chrisccoulson> you should be careful that it doesn't break your motherboard;)
<ccheney> yea
<ccheney> its the new noctua nh-u12p se2
<cassidy> seb128, do you know if there is plan to package pyclutter-gtk for Karmic ?
<seb128> cassidy, not that I know, now is time to get things we have working not to add new things
<istaz> cassidy: I think it's for contacts with webcam but I'm not sure, lfrb is the expert for that area of code
<cassidy> seb128, technically that's a regression; the package has been splitted (it used to be part of pyclutter)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I have really no clue and am going to say that ${gnome:Version} won :/ (also the previous package has the same issue in my pbuilder)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - what is the version number of the package?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: 2.28.0-0ubuntu1
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: but if I try to build 2.27.92-2ubuntu1 too, I have the same issue (and using the regexp manually, it passes the test)
<seb128> cassidy, just saying where we spend ressources
<seb128> cassidy, you are welcome to find somebody to package it and I will upload
<seb128> cassidy, but I don't intend to work on it
<cassidy> seb128, ok. Will open a bug about that
<seb128> is it in debian?
<cassidy> don't think so
<seb128> ok
<seb128> opening a bug is not likely going to make it packaged though
<seb128> there is like one thousand need-packaging bug open
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - i'm just going to try it here too
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: try 2.27.92-2ubuntu1, you won't have to bump your dep :)
 * ccheney just got the rest of the parts, minus the motherboard which is stuck in usps limbo :-\
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - how come debian/rules has the "DEB_VERSION := ...." line in it?
<chrisccoulson> that already comes from /usr/share/gnome-pkg-tools/1/rules/uploaders.mk
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: dunno, but it still gives the right number, even redifined :)
<didrocks> redefined*
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: /usr/share/gnome-pkg-tools/1/rules/uploaders.mk doesn't contain it btw
<chrisccoulson> sorry, i meant /usr/share/gnome-pkg-tools/1/rules/gnome-get-source.mk
<chrisccoulson> d'oh;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: yeah, include has been commented… well, the issue does not come from there, but well ^^
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm confused now
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: do you have the same issue too?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - yeah, it seems so
<chrisccoulson> it doesn't finish building for you?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I got that: (see first lines) http://paste.ubuntu.com/277403/
<mac_v> did anyone have their hicolor icons removed? after recent update i dont see the hicolor icons :/
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - yeah, thats what i see
<kwwii> seb128: should I make a sponsoring bug for the ubuntu-wallpapers package or did pitti already look at it?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: and opening the file, I got (>= ), so ${gnome:Version} is empty  :/
<kwwii> s/pitti/someone
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: looking at substvars file confirms that
<kwwii> seb128: sorry for bothering you so late, just got back home
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - does the binary-install/epiphany-webkit target ever actually get called?
<chrisccoulson> the package isn't using CDBS is it, and i can't see anything in debian/rules that would make that happen
<chrisccoulson> other than that, i'm out of ideas;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: hum, I guess it's called as I have an empty (but existing) value in epiphany-webkit.substvars
<chrisccoulson> hello seb128!
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - i'm confused then :)
<didrocks> well, great, you rassure me, I'm not alone \o/
<chrisccoulson> heh:)
<mac_v> oh oh! some one committed a grave error , the hi-color package installs empty folders , with no icons
<jpds> And: bug #436159 .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 436159 in humanity-icon-theme "Missing icon for update-manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/436159
<kwwii> mac_v: are you high?
<mac_v> kwwii: i wish i was... i see empty folders in hicolor :(
<kwwii> mac_v: hicolor is a the place where third-party apps install icons
<kwwii> so if the directory structure is made somehow without icons being installed I would not wonder
<mac_v> exactly , a lot of the apps dont have icons , synaptic , Software store , all icons are lost :(
<kwwii> mac_v: the apps have to install the icons into hicolor
<kwwii> but anyway, time for sleep...night all
<chrisccoulson> mac_v - i have icons in hicolor
<mac_v> chrisccoulson: update manager crashed during my last update , and since then , i dont have icons , the nm applet also crashes > Bug #436179
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 436179 in network-manager-applet "nm-applet assert failure: ERROR:applet.c:481:applet_menu_item_favorize_helper: assertion failed: (favoritePixbuf)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/436179
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, that sucks
<mac_v> chrisccoulson: also  ,checks this out > http://imagebin.ca/view/Qux8HRx.html
<mac_v> it totally sucks :/
<Amaranth> mac_v: Sounds like it crashed at the right point to wipe out your icons
<chrisccoulson> mac_v - i think something went badly wrong on your system
<Amaranth> mac_v: Time to reinstall every package that installs an icon in hicolor
<chrisccoulson> i think that's the only solution ;)
<hggdh> seb128: ping re. libpst
<mac_v> yeah , thats waht i'm doignatm
<mac_v> *what i'm doing
<seb128> hggdh, hello
<hggdh> hi seb128. I have a package ready. What should I do now?
<seb128> hggdh, open a bug and add the diff.gz and .dsc if you know how to do that
<seb128> hggdh, was it something stupid in my version or a bug?
<Amaranth> compiz really needs to be responsible for screenshots so they don't look like crap
<Amaranth> heck, compiz could even do like OS X and save a psd with a layer for each window :)
<Amaranth> well, or a gimp file, whatever
<hggdh> seb128: a mix -- a new package is being proposed, a python interface. I disabled it right now; also, we have ABI/API changes so I bumped the soname
<hggdh> seb128: I will also upload the orig.tar.gz, I still have to clean up old ./debian
<seb128> hggdh, ok, I didn't manage to build it so I didn't check the api and soname
<seb128> ok
<seb128> thanks
<hggdh> welcome
 * Amaranth is thinking dbus interface and patch to gnome-screenshot-tool
<Amaranth> actually this already sort of exists, we have the screenshot plugin and the dbus plugin lets you call it's activate action
 * chrisccoulson is getting really annoyed with his mouse randomly double clicking
<hggdh> seb128: subscribe you?
<chrisccoulson> woah, the installation process of ubuntu in vmware is completely automatic
<chrisccoulson> how wierd
<seb128> hggdh, ubuntu-universe-sponsors
<hggdh> seb128: thanks
<seb128> or get chrisccoulson or didrocks or Laney to review and upload if you can
<seb128> ;-)
<Laney> I'm doing sponsoring now
<Laney> what's up
<seb128> new libpst
<Laney> bug
<Laney> bug number, please
<seb128> required to get evolution being able to do pst import
<seb128> hggdh, ^
<chrisccoulson> does stuff in universe have to be approved in beta freeze too, or is it just main?
<Laney> gets held in the queue but no special release approval
<Laney> over FF
<chrisccoulson> cool!
<seb128> I give the ffe approval
<Laney> seb128: please add an ack in the bug to make clear
<hggdh> Laney: bug 436206
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 436206 in libpst "Please update libpst to version 0.6.41" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/436206
<Laney> I'm going to look at the interdiff btw
<Laney> last minute chance to make changes ;)
<Laney> interdiff -z -p1 old_diff.gz new_diff.gz
<hggdh> brb
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I found it \o/ it was quite a trap :) (an override in installl-% target)
<Laney> is there an evo plugin to enable pst or what?
<hggdh> Laney: yes, but Evo has to be changed to be build with it
<Laney> hm
<hggdh> (control build-depends and run=time)
<Laney> that's suboptimal
<hggdh> nothing I can do... came this way from upstream
<Laney> yeah sure
<Laney> proper plugin architecture would be nice
<hggdh> this will require a major change, since all plugins currently are built together
<Laney> I don't doubt it :)
<hggdh> :-) Evo upstream is full of gas, they may get there
<Laney> urgh
<Laney> bundled debian/?
<Laney> oh they removed it eh?
<hggdh> comes this way from upstream. I had to add a get-orig-source, since first package. I will try, again, to talk with Carl and get him to take it out
<Laney> hggdh: is 4 the soname?
<hggdh> Laney: yes
<Laney> I don't think it's right to put that in the dev package name
<Laney> someone else confirm please
<hggdh> I was unsure there...
<seb128> was the previous version already versioned?
<Laney> yes
<Laney> wait
<Laney> unversioned, sorry
<seb128> that's weird yes
 * Laney can't read
<seb128> don't version it
<hggdh> not for -dev
<seb128> we don't need build-depends transitions
<Laney> good
<Laney> please revert that bit, hggdh
<hggdh> Laney: will do. But right now I have a tele-conference... will be back in 2 hours
<Laney> assigning back to you
<seb128> Laney, can you review other things too so we don't do lot of ping pong which take days ;-)
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> rest is fine
<seb128> I mean don't stop your review on that
<seb128> cool
<Laney> building now
<seb128> if that's a one char change maybe do the change and upload? ;-)
<seb128> though I guess that's after beta material now
<seb128> so no hurry
<Laney> hmm maybe
<asac> not sure when, but i have new wifi icons ;)
<chrisccoulson> asac - i have a heart in my nm-applet menu now
<chrisccoulson> i love eth0 :)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<asac> heh
<asac> thats the official gnome "favorite" metaphor ;)
<asac> i assume that wont last long ;)
<chrisccoulson> asac - it looks a bit strange though ;)
<chrisccoulson> yeah
<asac> but i referred to the wifi bars ... they are now all gray
<asac> grey
<asac> not sure
<chrisccoulson> i've not seen those, as i don't have wifi
<asac> is the wired icon still the pacman ghost thing? ;)
<Laney> hggdh: uploading
<chrisccoulson> asac - i'm not sure which ghost thing you mean - i don't use the default icon set ;)
<chrisccoulson> perhaps i should do though
<chrisccoulson> i just sat on my cat!
<c_korn> chrisccoulson: I hope the cat is all right
<chrisccoulson> c_korn - yeah, he's pretty hard wearing. he's just looking at me a bit wierd now though
<chrisccoulson> he'll be fine if i give him some food
<c_korn> hehe :)
<chrisccoulson> he jumps in this chair every time i get out of it. i only need to stand up for a minute, and when i get back to the chair, he's fast asleep in it!
<chrisccoulson> or at least he pretends to be asleep
<c_korn> clever
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - do you think bug 431027 should have a karmic task on it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 431027 in rhythmbox "No longer able to rip CD's from rhythmbox" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/431027
<chrisccoulson> it seems to be the same issue as not being able to play CD's anymore
<Laney> hggdh: btw, I would like it if you would explain "why" in addition to "what" in your changelogs
<Laney> makes stuff easier to review
<seb128> chrisccoulson, no
<seb128> chrisccoulson, we will get new tarball for gst* in the next days
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it's already fixed in git and we have pre-versions we will update to stable versions
<Laney> seb128: did you see that the f-spot screensaver was fixed in gtk, btw?
<seb128> so no need to bother rt with the bug tracking
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i'm running a local build of gst-plugins-base0.10 with the changes linked from that bug report, and it doesn't seem to change anything
<seb128> Laney, yes, I discussed it again with spe today and he discussed it with alex
<chrisccoulson> although perhaps i'm missing a change
<Laney> excellent
<seb128> Laney, I was waiting for an another gtk crasher fix to backport that and do a gtk upload
<Laney> sde told me that there would likely be a new gtk release
<seb128> chrisccoulson, could you ask slomo about that tomorrow?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, can do
<seb128> Laney, I doubt slangasek will accept a new gtk version upload for beta now
<Laney> yeah probably not before beta
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks
<Laney> heh
<Laney> I haven't done a direct upload in a little while
<Laney>  Uploading libpst_0.6.41-0ubuntu1.dsc: done.
<seb128> thanks!
<Laney> I felt like I should do some sponsoring since I said about it in my uds application
<Laney> *cough*
<chrisccoulson> lol
<seb128> ;-)
<chrisccoulson> i need to do some sponsoring too really
<seb128> chrisccoulson, would you be interested to come to uds btw?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ie do you want a sponsoring recommendation?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i'd love to, but unfortunately the timing is slightly bad for me
<chrisccoulson> my daughter is due to arrive in november ;)
<seb128> yeah I was wondering about that
<seb128> will be for the next one maybe then ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, the next one should be better
<seb128> and it will be in europe
<seb128> always better to not have to cross atlantic
<seb128> I say that for europe but I'm not sure but they tend to alternate
<Laney> chrisccoulson: have you started preparing yet? :)
<chrisccoulson> Laney - for the new arrival?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, we're mostly ready now
<seb128> it's your first one right?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it is. so i'm not too sure what to expect just yet ;)
<seb128> good luck in any case ;-)
<chrisccoulson> thanks!
<chrisccoulson> if she keeps me awake all night, i might even be glad to have to go to work in the morning ;)
<seb128> lol
<chrisccoulson> although things would have to be pretty bad for that to happen!
<seb128> will they notice if you start not showing up some days? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i'm not sure actually
<chrisccoulson> i turned up really late this morning, and i don't think anyone noticed
<chrisccoulson> i arrived at 10am this morning!
<chrisccoulson> i should put more effort in really;)
<seb128> you missed the breakfast then? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - we have breakfast on fridays
<didrocks> well… I arrive at 7am in the morning, and I have no breakfast ;)
<seb128> ah ok
<seb128> didrocks, you are crazy
<didrocks> speaking about that time to go to bed and get some rest before tomorrow, all this epiphany and webkit fixing is done :-)
<seb128> I never arrived anywhere before 8 or 9
<chrisccoulson> in fact, all i do on friday morning is arrive, have coffee, have breakfast, have more coffee, chat for a bit and then come home at lunchtime
<seb128> being school or work
<seb128> didrocks, thanks ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: no choice, 30 min later, I double my transportation time :/
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i don't like early mornings either
<Laney> our friday is similar
<Laney> arrive, work for a little bit, have informal seminar, do crossword, someone comes in: "pub time?"
<chrisccoulson> Laney - that sounds nice:)
<didrocks> see you tomorrow guys, have a good night (and not too short ;))
<chrisccoulson> good night didrocks
<chrisccoulson> Laney - do you get flexible hours too?
<seb128> 'night didrocks
<Laney> chrisccoulson: yeah, I don't really have any fixed hours unless its teaching or some meeting/seminar
<chrisccoulson> that sounds cool! i don't get any flexibility in my hours (at least, i'm not meant too)
<chrisccoulson> i used to in my previous job, but i moved last year because i thought i would enjoy my new job more, despite not having the flexibility there
<rickspencer3-afk> TheMuso, hi
<TheMuso> Hey rickspencer3-afk.
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, remember that GNOME accessibility discussion I mentioned?
<rickspencer3> what day of the week next week would be a good morning for you to join a call?
<rickspencer3> (if any)
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: Just name it, and I'll be there, I think thats the easiest.
<rickspencer3> that's easy for me anyway
<rickspencer3> ok, I'll let you know
<rickspencer3> :)
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, nobody can call you a prima dona, that's for sure
<TheMuso> heh
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - you were looking at bug 421318  earlier weren't you?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 421318 in totem "totem crashed with SIGABRT in __kernel_vsyscall()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/421318
<chrisccoulson> did you manage to get anywhere with it?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, not really, I was just taking it as a python issue
<seb128> dunno how to debug those
<seb128> valgrind list a zillion of errors
<seb128> those are mostly false warnings
<seb128> ie there is screens or error on a valgrind python -c import gtk
<seb128> or -> of
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm not too sure how to debug it either. i was just interested in finding out though if anyone figured it out ;)
<seb128> hey robert_ancell
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I will tell you when I figure something
<robert_ancell> seb128, hey seb
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - thanks. i might try and have a look at it before i go to bed as well
<seb128> we can maybe make robert_ancell fix it
<seb128> ;-)
<robert_ancell> err...
<chrisccoulson> robert_ancell - have you fixed it yet? ;)
<robert_ancell> depends what's broken!
<seb128> robert_ancell, totem crashes when you close it
<seb128> but it crashes in python code
<seb128> and we have no clue how to debug that ;-)
<robert_ancell> oh I looked at that yesterday and gave up when it was inside the python interpreter...
<seb128> there is screens or error on a valgrind python -c import gtk
<seb128> and I've no clue how to debug python properly
<seb128> I mean I know how to debug python scripts
<seb128> but not python interpreter issues
<robert_ancell> yeah, never been inside there.  I get loads of valgrind errors
<chrisccoulson> it seems nobody likes python interpreter issues
<seb128> robert_ancell,
<seb128> -+        g_signal_emit (manager, signals[USER_ADDED], 0, user);
<seb128> ++        g_signal_emit (manager, signals[USER_ADDED], 0, gdm_user_get_uid (user));
<seb128> robert_ancell, does that makes sense to you?
<seb128> it's a change from bratsche to your 16_gdmserver_user_manager.patch
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-09-25
<robert_ancell> yes, that looks like a valid correction
<seb128> robert_ancell, I'm about to sponsor it I just wanted a second check, thanks
<robert_ancell> go for it
<bratsche> robert_ancell: Cool, thanks!
<seb128> bratsche, uploaded to karmic, it's waiting for approval
<bratsche> woot, thanks very much seb!
<seb128> robert_ancell, the beta freeze is in action, we can still get fixes in but we need approval
<seb128> bratsche, you're welcome
<seb128> bratsche, thanks for fixing ;-)
<robert_ancell> bratsche, so you've been using the API then :)
<bratsche> robert_ancell: I've been trying to get all the user switching stuff working for the fusa applet and stuff, and once it was all setup I ran into this problem.
<bratsche> I was trying to switch to a uid that seemed like a -really- high number and that didn't seem right. :)
<bratsche> Oh wait, no.. this wasn't when switching it was just that adding a new user to the applet wasn't working.
<bratsche> Hi andreasn!
<andreasn> bratsche, hello!
<chrisccoulson> wow, 2 evolution crashes in 20 minutes!
<robert_ancell> cool.  I'm fixing up the old fusa applet so we can get the patch integrated upstream
<robert_ancell> have you used the UserUpdated signal?  I think we need to add a bitfield to it so you know which part of the user has been updated
<bratsche> No, I've got a callback setup for it but I'm not actually doing anything with it yet.
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - do you know off the top of your head which plugins in totem use the python interpreter?
<chrisccoulson> so far, the only plugin that makes it crash for me is our BBC plugin
<seb128> no
<hggdh> Laney: ping
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> kwwii: hi; can look at wallpapers now
<kenvandine> hey pitti
<kenvandine> good morning
<pitti> hey kenvandine
<pitti> kenvandine: I saw some indicator-session bugs getting fixed upstream
<pitti> do you need some sponsoring?
<kenvandine> i think seb128 finished them
<kenvandine> but i haven't seen mail for them
<pitti> hm, nothing in the upload queue
<pitti> oh, there it is, already accepted
<pitti> indicator-messages 0.2.4-0ubuntu1
<pitti> kenvandine: ^ that's it?
<kenvandine> no
<kenvandine> there is more
<kenvandine> libdbusmenu
<kenvandine> indicator-session
<kenvandine> libdbusmenu 0.1.5
<kenvandine> indicator-session 0.1.5
<kenvandine> i got fix committed mails for them
<kenvandine> but no upload mails
<kenvandine> also uploads for pidgin, empathy and evolution-indicator
<kenvandine> he said he uploaded
<pitti> kenvandine: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+queue?queue_state=1
<pitti> kenvandine: there's libdbusmenu, indicator-session, pidgin, and empathy
<kenvandine> yeah
<pitti> I'll review the queue and accept stuff accordingly
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> evolution-indicator was one of the first, i think slangasek might have approved it
<pitti> kenvandine: for new upstream releases, please inlude a list of changes in changelog
<kenvandine> yeah.... seb yelled at them last week for that
<pitti> kenvandine: e. g. for libdbusmenu it's not really clear how intrusive and how important it is
<kenvandine> no NEWS file and very little info in the changelog
<kenvandine> seb128 went over that with a fine tooth comb :)
<kenvandine> he did find an api breakage, but on something that isn't imported
<pitti> the diff looks bugfixish, but it's an API brekage
<kenvandine> he doesn't miss anything!
<pitti> -void dbusmenu_menuitem_buildxml (DbusmenuMenuitem * mi, GPtrArray * array);
<pitti> +void dbusmenu_menuitem_buildxml (DbusmenuMenuitem * mi, GPtrArray * array, gint revision);
<kenvandine> exactly what seb caught
<pitti> libdbusmenu-glib/menuitem.h
<kenvandine> nothing is using it yet so he uploaded anyway
<kenvandine> but warned ted
<pitti> hm
<kenvandine> in general we need a better way of knowing what has changed
<kenvandine> bzr log isn't as useful as it should be
<kenvandine> seb won't settle for anything less than a NEWS file
<pitti> kenvandine: empathy.preinst has a bug
<pitti> kenvandine: the "le" should be "lt-nl" in the compare-versions
<pitti> kenvandine: it's not serious, but can you please fix it in bzr?
<kenvandine> sure... that was what seb told me to use?
<pitti> we don't want to run that on new install
<kenvandine> what is lt-nl?
<pitti> thus the "-nl"
<pitti> lt or le is just nitpicking
 * kenvandine fixes
<pitti> kenvandine: see dpkg --help
<pitti> lt-nl le-nl ge-nl gt-nl (treat empty version as later than any version);
<pitti> kenvandine: i. e. "-nl" -> don't run on fresh installs
<pitti> kenvandine: pidgin's changelog says
<pitti> +  * debian/pidgin.postinst:
<pitti> +    - use preinst rather and do some tweaking
<pitti> but there's no change to postinst
<pitti> kenvandine: same "le" error, can  you please apply to bzr?
<kenvandine> oh... he renamed it
<kenvandine> there is no bzr branch for pidgin
<pitti> (accepted)
<pitti> hmkay; well, let's at least fix it for empathy
<kenvandine> pkg --compare-versions "$2" lt-nl "2.28.0-0ubuntu1";
<kenvandine> right?
<pitti> *nod*
<pitti> 'd'... :)
<kenvandine> i fixed evolution-indicator too
<kenvandine> :)
<pitti> indicator-session seems to fix a ton of stuff, nice
<pitti> kenvandine: how much have you tested this version?
<kenvandine> not a ton
<kenvandine> we found a bug in it already
<kenvandine> it crashes once on guest session
<pitti> kenvandine: I mean with MC5, and screen locking
<kenvandine> MC5 a lot
<kenvandine> works well
<kenvandine> screen locking not at all
<pitti> ok, queue is empty
<pitti> kenvandine: thanks for all the updates
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> i need to get to bed soon
<pitti> so, now off to finding ken's ubuntu-wallpapers
<kenvandine> alarm will go off in just over 3 hours :/
<pitti> ouch
<pitti> kenvandine: what kept you up? :-)
<kenvandine> gwibber
<kenvandine> the daemon and client talk to each other over dbus... and sometimes hit a race condition and block
<kenvandine> dbus is really pissing me off :)
<pitti> uh
<pitti> kwwii: uploading wallpapers
<lool> pitti: Hey, since the switch to humanity on the desktop I'm getting an invalid icon for the message indicator in my panel; but you said you tried guest session and everything is working for you right?
<pitti> lool: it's correct in both my normal and the guest session for me, hm
<lool> I dont quite get why it's not working on that particular icon and on my desktop; the icon is fine on UNR
<lool> Hmm perhaps I have some messages and it tries using another icon
<pitti> I have a little grey speaking bubble
<pitti> but I'm not yet running the fixed indicator-session which actually works with empathy
<pitti> (that just got accepted from unapproved)
<lool> uhoh
<lool> pitti: I just noticed something interesting while trying to create another applet
<pitti> lool: oh, you mean the message indicator, not the user indicator, sorry
<pitti> lool: I have a grey envelope, looks correct; what do you have?
<lool> pitti: You can seemingly add more notification applets in the panel but they aren't visible
<lool> pitti: I have the "broken icon" icon
 * kenvandine goes to get a little sleep... see you guys in a bit :)
<lool> Hmm why dont I find the message indicator in the list of applets
<didrocks> morning pitti, hey lool :)
<lool> hey didrocks
 * mac_v wishes someone could lend him the hicolor icon folder :)  ... /me lost all hicolor icons on a recent update when um crashed :(
<mvo> Amaranth: I added feedback to the page now, please have a look and let me know if its appropriate
<pitti> hey didrocks
<seb128> hello pitti
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<didrocks> lut seb128
<seb128> 'lu didrocks
<mvo> hey seb128!
<seb128> how is everybody?
<seb128> mvo, alter! ;-)
<mvo> *tired*
<seb128> same here
<seb128> I went to bed to 3am thanks dxteam and late updates
<mvo> but tea ftw
<mvo> weeh :/
<mvo> poor seb128
<seb128> that's ok
<seb128> I slept a bit later
<seb128> and weekend coming
 * didrocks seems to be almost the only one to not have missed the UDS sponsoring announce. But as huats saw it too, I infer it was not so hidden :)
<pitti> didrocks: you have time to come?
<didrocks> pitti: yes, I've already planned some holidays in case I'm sponsored :)
<pitti> nice!
 * seb128 will be happy to see didrocks again
<seb128> pitti, sorry for the gdm "lp :nnn" typo
<seb128> pitti, thanks for closing the bug ;-)
<pitti> seb128: np :)
<pitti> asac: bug 430067  -- are there any blockers, such as reproducing, missing hardware, etc.? or is it just a matter of doing and finding time?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 430067 in modemmanager "ModemManager PUK-locks sim cards if the wrong PIN code is entered once" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/430067
<seb128> pitti, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/401822/comments/6
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 401822 in nautilus "(nautilus:3572): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_ref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed" [Low,Incomplete]
<seb128> pitti, could it be due to one change for yours?
<seb128> "of yours"
<seb128> hey MacSlow
<MacSlow> salut seb128
<pitti> seb128: weird; what's your /etc/xdg/autostart/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1.desktop?
<pitti> mine says "Exec=/usr/lib/policykit-1-gnome/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1" which is correct
<seb128> mine too
<seb128> but I'm not the one having the bug
 * pitti subscribes and asks
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> pitti, bug #421318 ... I disagree with your change
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 421318 in totem "totem crashed with SIGABRT in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/421318
<pitti> seb128: done
<seb128> pitti, I would have changed the milestone to 9.10 but let the blocker
<seb128> pitti, totem crash on closing for everybody
<pitti> seb128: ok, fine for me as well
<seb128> pitti, you just dropped it off the karmic radar
<pitti> but it shouldn't block the beta
<seb128> right, but you just dropped it from karmic proper
<pitti> ok, changed
<seb128> ie if we don't review medium bugs after beta we will overlook it
<seb128> pitti, thanks
 * didrocks will be happy to see you all again :-)
<asac> pitti: the PUK thing is blocked on upstream atm
<asac> pitti: is that marked for beta? unlikely it gets fixed before beta
<pitti> asac: no, but it's a karmic bug
<asac> yes thats correct
<asac> nothing blocking ... just that upstream wants no quick fix
<pitti> asac: so upstream is working on it? (there's no upstream task)
<asac> in worst case i can fix it
<asac> pitti: upstream doesnt use the bug tracker
<asac> well dan uses it
<pitti> asac: ok, so it's being handled, and well understood
<asac> but if you want something fixed, better not use it :)
<asac> yep
<pitti> asac: lol
<pitti> thanks
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128
<chrisccoulson> how are you today?
<seb128> a bit tired
<seb128> but good otherwise
<seb128> you?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, same as well. looking forward to finishing early today:)
<seb128> breakfast at work and early weekend, not too bad for a friday I guess ;-)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i always look forward to friday ;)
<pitti> aah, glib finally built \o/
<chrisccoulson> yay!
<pitti> (it was a stupid error in pkg-create-dbgsym)
<seb128> pitti, it was not looking to the arch list?
<pitti> seb128: it was
<pitti> but it used grep -w
<pitti> which causes "Architecture: kfreebsd-amd64" to match on amd64
<pitti> same for i386
<pitti> I testcase'd and fixed it last night
<chrisccoulson> breakfast time :)
<mvo> seb128: is there a known issue with the icon theme? I got bug #436310
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 436310 in software-store "Some icons are not displaying" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/436310
<seb128> dpm, hi
<seb128> dpm, can you tell me what version of the gnome-control-center po have been imported
<dpm> hey seb128, just a second, I'll check
<seb128> dpm, thanks
<seb128> mvo, not that I know about at least, the categories in the menu still have icons
<seb128> mvo, do you get the issue?
<mvo> no
<mvo> and sianis can not reproduce it too
<mvo> but I will try another machine that is less in the flux than my desktop
<mvo> asac_: hey
<asac_> good morning mvo
<mvo> how is life on this glorious morning for you?
<seb128> dpm, could you also look at the template version?
<mac_v> mvo: i'v not been able to figure out the icon label for software store search... what is the right name?
<asac_> pitti: i am officially on vac today ... but two uploads for beta i had to do: gnome-bluetooth (bug 429523)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 429523 in gnome-bluetooth "bluetooth-wizard will not run - assertion failure" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/429523
<pitti> asac_: great, thanks
<mvo> mac_v: what label exactly? I'm not sure what you mean
<asac_> and network-manager-applet fixing assertions and making applet to match UI what is now on the newmenu branch upstream (remove the funny hearts, etc.)
<asac_> pitti: i will be here for a while in case you need explanation or something.
<seb128> asac_, enjoy your vac day ;-)
<pitti> asac_: g-b accepted
<seb128> I should take some fridays off too
<pitti> asac_: I don't see n-m-a in the queue
<asac_> pitti: if you want to test the applet builds you can grab them from todays daily: https://edge.launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive/trunk
<mac_v> mvo: the icon used for the search field , the magnifying glass with a paper behind it , the icon is displayed in human but not Humanity
<asac_> yes ... just pushed a minutes ago
<asac_> i will ping you in 5 minutes after making some coffee
<pitti> asac_: ok, will have an eye on this; you tested it, I assume?
<asac_> network-manager-applet_0.8~a~git.20090923t220421.1ac8ffd-0ubuntu4_source.changes
<mvo> mac_v: aha, give me a sec
<asac_> pitti: i tested the corner cases for the fixed assertion crashers and the UI update in general.
<pitti> asac_: your word is good enough for me :)
<mac_v> mvo: even the broom [for search "clear"], doesnt display with humanity :(
<asac_> unfortunately applet bug reporters are too laggy as usual ;)
<mvo> mac_v: its using gtk.STOCK_FIND
<asac_> i asked them on two bugs (one has 6 dupes or so) ... noone tested
<mvo> mac_v: with gtk.ICON_SIZE_MENU
<asac_> err ... noone answered ;)
<mac_v> mvo: hrm , back , the STOCK_FIND is for the search  , and for the clear ...?
<mvo> mac_v: STOCK_CLEAR with IOCN_SIZE_MENU
<mac_v> ok, thanks
<mvo> is the size missing maybe?
<mac_v> maybe , i'm checking it
 * mac_v just recoving from another X crash
<didrocks> asac: so bug #436215 is updated with the debdiff (no update of epiphany-webkit). I didn't subscribed ~ubuntu-release yet. My ppa is currently building it: https://edge.launchpad.net/~didrocks/+archive/proposed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 436215 in epiphany-webkit "2.27.92-2ubuntu1 FTBFS on i386" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/436215
<asac> didrocks: looks good.
<seb128> didrocks, you don't need to
<seb128> didrocks, just get it uploaded
<asac> didrocks: want me to upload?
<seb128> didrocks, it's GNOME it has a standing expection
<seb128> exception
<seb128> asac, please do
<asac> ok doing now
<didrocks> asac: so yes, you can upload, please :)
<asac> didrocks: there is a ~ubuntu-desktop branch ... would be precious if you could replay there
<didrocks> seb128: didn't know the stading exception was working even in hard freeze
<didrocks> asac: no pb, doing it right now
<seb128> didrocks, hard freeze doesn't prevent uploads
<seb128> didrocks, things are reviewed in the queue or let for after beta
<Laney> hi hggdh
<didrocks> seb128: yes, only the binary are pushed manually
<pitti> didrocks: standing exception for beta freeze> it's not :-)
<pitti> but you can still upload, and we'll review it from teh queue
<didrocks> ok, thanks for the process clarification :)
<tgpraveen> mac_v: I was thinking maybe we could have different icons for usb harddisk and usb pendrive
<tgpraveen> maybe a icon in hsape of pendrive for the usb pendrive
<dpm> seb128: here are the dates for the latest PO and POT imports in gnome-control-center -> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d4a21d6c9 (please have a look at the warning note at the end)
<asac> didrocks: uploaded
<seb128> dpm, thanks for looking
<dpm> np, you're welcome
<seb128> dpm, did I read the warning correctly that old po versions overwrote new ones
<didrocks> asac: thanks :-) (I don't find an epiphany-* branch in ~ubuntu-desktop)
<seb128> dpm, because they are strings not translated in rosetta which are translated in the upstream tarball
<asac> didrocks: hmm. maybe it was webkit that was there then
<mac_v> tgpraveen: pls file a bug ;) with a screenshot ... we'll see the problem [i think it can be done]
<didrocks> asac: I can create it, or do it for next upload if you wish
<asac> didrocks: nevermind. i just got confused by something else. there is no branch afaics
<tgpraveen> mac_v: it can be easily done as in the humanity theme also there are explicity mentioned icons for both of them so just have to change the pendrive icon
<tgpraveen> will file a bug now
<MacSlow> tseliot, hey there
 * didrocks normally always check for a bzr branch with debcheckout, that's why I was surprised :)
<tseliot> MacSlow: hi
<tgpraveen> mac_v: which package should I assign it? ubuntu?humanity?
<mac_v> tgpraveen: humanity main
<asac> didrocks: seems epiphany-webkit is officially still in universe ... so seems this will just get in ;)
<asac> not even sure we should promote it to main for now ... but leave that to whoever decided to put epiphany-gecko there
<didrocks> asac: really? I was just thinking it was in main...
<didrocks> ok
<tgpraveen> mac_v: btw is it confirmed that we will use humanity in karmic as the default icon theme?
<mac_v> tgpraveen: as far as i know ;) ...
<didrocks> well, I'll wait after beta to push 2.28.0 version, in every case, as it'll update 3 packages (webkit, epiphany-webkit and epiphany-extension).
<asac> didrocks: yes. we also need webkit ... and that is in main
<dpm> seb128: yes, that seems to be the case, old translations form the database overwrote the Karmic ones in some packages, but the LP translations team is fixing them now
<asac> didrocks: i would suggest we wait and see if we still have something for ephy-webkit to fix for beta or a regression from this upload
<seb128> dpm, ok thanks
<dpm> jtv knows the details
<asac> didrocks: if thats not the case we can upload all stuff so it gets in when beta opens up
<seb128> dpm, I will wait a bit before investigating or pinging other people
<didrocks> asac: yes, let's wait for a week, the diff seems not to be so big
<dpm> seb128: if you need more info, let me know and I can ask him, but for now I'd say wait until the rollout at 1400UTC before investigating further on translations problems
<didrocks> at least, we have now a epiphany-browser package :)
<asac> yep
<asac> very good ;)
<seb128> dpm, ok thanks
<dpm> np
<mac_v> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<tgpraveen> mac_v: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/humanity-icon-theme/+bug/436462
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 436462 in humanity-icon-theme "Have different icons for usb hardisks and pendrives" [Undecided,New]
<Amaranth> did edge just die for anyone else?
<pitti> WFM
 * pitti retries build of indicator-session yet again
<Amaranth> mvo: Thanks, that's perfect :)
<Amaranth> hmm, yesterday all my ISP wanted me to do was bug triage (could only get to launchpad) but today it seems they want to keep me away :)
<asac> one question before i bail out ... whats the status on compiz on intel atm
<mvo> asac: Amaranth did a lot of triage the last days, he may know
<Amaranth> asac: Works great now, suspend too
<Amaranth> asac: except for 845
<davmor2> asac: N-M is still just spiralling on live desktop.  I will try it on another machine in a moment for confirmation and then I'll bug it
<asac> Amaranth: ok. thanks i will enable it again and hope it doesnt freeze every other second ;)
<asac> i have 9something
<asac> searching for available drivers ....
<asac> ok good... hitting alt-tab a few times works ;)
<asac> hmm
<asac> the appearence dialog still has the "None" radio selected
<asac> but compiz is definitly on
<asac> let me close it and reopen
<asac> yes. now its correct
<asac> mvo: ^^
<asac> so after enabling "Normal" desktop effects, the "none" radio is still selected until you reopen the dialog
<mvo> asac: hrm, bad. could you file a quick bug and mark it for beta?
<mvo> asac: but do not assign to me please, I am officially not working on compiz ;)
<lool> mvo: hey
<lool> mvo: how goes?
<lool> mvo: Could you please merge lp:~lool/software-store/misc-fixes ?
<lool> fixes .desktop file and vcs-bzr
<mvo> lool: cool, sure!
<mvo> lool: merged, many thanks
<lool> np; it's not related but the software-store icon wasn't showing up
<lool> in UNR
<lool> I might be asking something really stupid but is it normal to get the gdm screen sound when using autologin?
<seb128> lool, I think it's due to the recent change to not autolog users again after logout
<seb128> and no that's not wanted
<seb128> you are welcome to send a patch too ;-)
<lool> Funny the number of people who are happy to get patches
<lool> seb128: Is that reported already?
<lool> otherwise I'll start there
<seb128> lool, bug #435801
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 435801 in gdm "gdm still appears briefly even though autologin is enabled" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/435801
<lool> thanks
<seb128> lool, yw
<Amaranth> figured out why you've been able to set workspaces again
<Amaranth> we've probably had this bug for a couple releases :/
<seiflotfy> whoa
<mpt> kwwii, do you think bug 435718 is a bug in the GTK theme(s), or it deeper than that?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 435718 in software-store "Navigation and main panes have different borders" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/435718
<mpt> kwwii, the issue is that a GTK treeview and a webkit-gtk container have different borders -- different colors and different corner radiuses
<kwwii> mpt: that can probably be fixed in the gtkrc by adding a special case, if it is a normal gtk class
<kwwii> I am working on another bug in the human theme currently, I will have a look
<mpt> kwwii, a special case for webkit-gtk frames in general, or just for those that appear inside the Ubuntu Software Store?
<kwwii> mpt: for webkit-gtk in general
<mpt> kwwii, ok cool, I'll assign it to you :-)
<kwwii> I cannot promise that it is not a bug in the softwarestore, but I don't think it is at first sight
<kwwii> sounds good
<mpt> thanks
<chrisccoulson> bug 436524 is wierd. has anyone ever seen a crash like that?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 436524 in nautilus "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in exit()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/436524
<Amaranth> chrisccoulson: needs valgrind
<chrisccoulson> Amaranth - yeah, i think so
<Amaranth> nautilus crashes like that are painful though
<Amaranth> gnome-session keeps restarting it, apport keeps popping up, X runs out of available connections, whole session grinds to a halt
<mac_v> aw , just missed mvo!
<mac_v> mvo: hi... why is the icon size specified for software store search's clear and find ?
<mac_v> this would cause problems in not only humanity with any theme which does not have the icon at the specific size
<mvo> mac_v: I can remove that if it helps
<mac_v> mvo: pls remove it... thanks :) ....its not a problem adding a new icon for Humanity , but this problem will arise with any theme which does not have the icon :)
<diverse_izzue> theora 1.1 was just released yesterday. is that something people would consider a FF exception? could improve video calling quality quite a bit i guess...
<Amaranth> mac_v: Eh? GTK+ will just grab a different size and scale it
<mac_v> Amaranth: it is supposed to  , but it not happening , the scalable icons are not scaling for some reason
<Amaranth> mac_v: That'd be a broken index.theme
 * mac_v checks again
<mvo> mac_v: hm, so stupid question, but how do I tell gtk that its ok to give me a different size? I mean, icon_size_menu is what I want
<Amaranth> diverse_izzue: Does it actually make a difference?
<Amaranth> diverse_izzue: Would be good to test it and see if there is an improvement
<diverse_izzue> Amaranth, the thusnelda branch has a considerably better quality at the same bitrate. see for example http://web.mit.edu/xiphmont/Public/theora/demo7.html where the developer shows quality comparison
<diverse_izzue> it's bitstream compatible with the 1.0 release
<Amaranth> diverse_izzue: I've seen all that
<diverse_izzue> all right
<Amaranth> diverse_izzue: But you have to prove it actually helps empathy :)
<diverse_izzue> Amaranth, empathy was just an example :-)
<diverse_izzue> people using any kind of video editing would also be happy about it
<seb128> re
<seb128> grrr, box frozen again while opening a guest session
<Amaranth> diverse_izzue: I guess someone would need to update the package and file an exception request bug
<Amaranth> diverse_izzue: Is it API/ABI compatible with 1.0?
<diverse_izzue> Amaranth, not 100% sure, but i believe it's a drop-in replacement. i've been using prereleases on my machine for a while now and haven't encountered an application that didn't work anymore
<mac_v> mvo: .... i'm really not sure how , but the problem now is that when the icon theme has the icon in the scalable folder the theme does not fall back to the inherits , so now that the icon size is fixed it just is blank and not resizing...
<seb128> ok come on
<seb128> asac, greasemonkey in firefox broke again after updating xulrunner
<kwwii> how is it that we don't have space for wallpapers and artwork from the design team but we do have space for pictures of space?
<kwwii> and how decided to include this artwork?
<Amaranth> pictures from space are awesomely autochanging though!
<seb128> we don't have space wallpapers
<Amaranth> Yes we do
<Amaranth> I think they're actually from a screensaver though?
<seb128> no we don't
<seb128> yes, those are screensaver images
<seb128> they are not listed in the appareance capplet
<Amaranth> They are
<Amaranth> They just showed up
<seb128> not there
<seb128> and I dist-upgraded one hour ago
<seb128> weird
<Amaranth> And they have a neat little html file that makes nautilus change them every 15 minutes or whatever
<seb128> what package did you install to get those?
<seb128> I've some in a screensaver
<Amaranth> I don't think I've installed anything special
<seb128> but not in the background capplet
<seb128> well you have something which is not installed there
<Amaranth> Everyone on the forums seems to think they are part of the final artwork drop :P
<seb128> lol
<mvo> I just had a x screensaver active with a funny huge X - reminds me back of the 90s
<seb128> oh, it's one entry only
<seb128> with a play button
<Amaranth> yeah
<seb128> mvo, good old time ;-)
<Amaranth> These do take up 4MB though
<tgpraveen1> I think even softpedia had an article where they said that the new space wallpapers were there
<seb128> Amaranth, no they don't
<mac_v> mvo: i think kwwii will know about it ;)
<seb128> Amaranth, hum, or maybe they do ;-)
<tgpraveen1> also is palimpest disk utility included by default in karmic?
<Amaranth> They're really awesome though
<seb128> they are part of gnome-screensaver, not sure if they are meant to be displayed there
<pitti> tgpraveen1: palimpsest> yes
<pitti> Riddell: could you please do a quick kubuntu update on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/ReleaseStatus ?
<pitti> Riddell: in particular, do you plan a polkit-1 migration for final still?
<pitti> I wasn't sure whether that's still on the plan (new packagekit, etc.)
<tgpraveen1> pitti: wow awesome don't remember it being mentioned before. this will really help a lot of users do a lot of tasks which had to be done by cli earlier
<seb128> it's gnome-disk-utility
<pitti> tgpraveen1: right, like "sudo luks-format" :)
<seb128> pitti, I reopen the gpm task on bug #428115
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 428115 in gnome-power-manager "Computer no longer locks on suspend or lid close" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/428115
<seb128> pitti, seems the "go to sleep after n minutes inactive" is still buggy
<pitti> ah, ok; it works fine with lid close
<seb128> right
<mvo> mac_v: I tried various options now (foce_svg, generic_fallback, use_buildin) and I just get no icon
<mac_v> kwwii: any ideas^ ?
<mac_v> the software store does not display the icon for search and clear
<mac_v> because the those icons are present only in the scalable folder. atm we are making 16px icons but this would cause a problem for other themes too
<pitti> seb128: do you happen to know how gdm could use a gtk theme which isn't shown to normal users? I guess it can't go to /usr/share/themes/ for that?
<seb128> pitti, I don't think it could no
<huats> hello everyone
<huats> hey pitti and seb128
<seb128> pitti, it's a normal gnome-session
<seb128> lut huats
<pitti> seb128: could we install it into /var/lib/gdm/.themes/ ?
<seb128> pitti, we could
<pitti> seb128: like an user-installed one?
<pitti> or .local/share/themes/ or whatever
<tgpraveen1> bigon: so has it been decided whether karmic will have msn a/v chat or not?
<cassidy> tgpraveen1, afaik, it won't
<cassidy> but package is available in the TP PPA for users who feel adventurous :)
<tgpraveen1> cassidy: :-( that's sad. it being there would certainly have helped people like the change to empathy much more. and silence its  critics a little
<cassidy> tgpraveen1, tbh, I'm not convinced the MSN support is mature enough
<cassidy> it's really new and hasn't been tested a lot yet
<cassidy> having it in the PPA will allow more experienced users to test it and report issues
<kwwii> seb128: we need to change the link that the "Get more wallpapers" button in the Appearance Preferences window uses
<seb128> why?
<seb128> there was a bug and a discussion about that recently and it has been decided against
<seb128> and to use what?
<seb128> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi seb128
<seb128> cassidy, bug #432511 seems to be a frequent crasher, do you know if that's known upstream already?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432511 in empathy "empathy crashed with SIGSEGV in event_remove()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432511
<tseliot> rickspencer3, pitti: if the fix in my PPA for intel solves bug #428662 maybe we can put it in the beta (I'll test it here as soon as I get a Kubuntu iso)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 428662 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "kdm crashes system on logout" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/428662
<pitti> tseliot: you rock, thanks!
<tseliot> pitti: thanks for bringing it to my attention
<cassidy> seb128, don't know; didn't have time to look at Empathy bugs this week
<seb128> ok
<cassidy> seb128, hopefully I should have more time next week
<pitti> tseliot: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/32433050/xserver-xorg-video-intel_2%3A2.8.1-1ubuntu1_2%3A2.8.1-1ubuntu2%7Extesting1.diff.gz looks like a pinpointed patch, so if it's confirmed to fix the bug, I'm all for pushing this into beta
<davmor2> tseliot: what intel or all intel
<tseliot> pitti: great
<pitti> tedg: thanks for fixing the users in the session applet! empathy status also works great now
<tseliot> davmor2: it could affect all intel cards with Kubuntu
<seb128> only kubuntu?
<Amaranth> mvo: compiz bzr contains a fix for compiz allowing you to use workspaces again and readds the intel 845 blacklist so we don't get swamped with bugs from those still broken chips
<pitti> tedg: however, I see myself in the users list, which should be suppressed; also, I see my test user ("Joe") there, which isn't logged in; when I click on it, joe isn't selected in the following gdm login manager, I have to select it again
<tedg> pitti: No problem.  Now to fix all the bugs that I'm sure will be filed :)
<davmor2> tseliot: I need to do an alternate side by side to see if that is work on my intel box but I can check it for you after that
<pitti> tedg: neither is a bit problem for beta, but perhaps could be polished for final?
<pitti> tedg: known already, or shall I file bugs?
<tedg> pitti: You should be in the user list, but insensitive.  It's already filed.
<pitti> tedg: I should? My name is already at the top of the menu
<seb128> hey tedg
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti - thanks for approving my MIR
<tedg> pitti: The gdm login thing, that might be trickier... there doesn't seem to be an API for it in the new GDM :(
<pitti> tedg: right, I guess so
<chrisccoulson> do you mind if i do the gnome-python-extras change now?
<tedg> pitti: We've stubbed it appropriately, we're still looking.
<mvo> Amaranth: thanks, is there more pending or should I sposnor?
<pitti> tedg: perhaps we could only show users which already have a running session?
<tedg> pitti: The user list should be in a submenu.
<Amaranth> mvo: shouldn't be anything else before beta
<tseliot> seb128: no, it's a bug in the driver which seems to be triggered by kdm (where TerminateServer=true is commented out)
<pitti> tedg: oh, I thought it was to be displayed inline for < 7 or so?
<tedg> pitti: We've discussed that.  It kinda sucks a little though for the standard case of a family.
<pitti> rightg
<mvo> Amaranth: ok, thanks
<Amaranth> mvo: Oh, there is another change in there to use glXWaitX() that upstream xorg/mesa guys say we need
<Amaranth> mvo: Want to get it in before beta to see if it causes any issues
<tseliot> davmor2: ok, thanks
<mvo> Amaranth: ok
<Amaranth> Although several people have assured me it won't
<mvo> Amaranth: I saw that discussion, its something that needs to be added to upstream git too, right? so we probably need a new snapshot?
<Amaranth> compiz git would have it too but onestone is waiting for the plumbers conf and such to see what else they come up with
<mvo> is he going there?
<Amaranth> because technically glXWaitX() isn't what we want but it's the closest we have
<Amaranth> I dunno
<Amaranth> They are supposed to discuss fixes for composite problems though
<onestone> I'm not going there
<Amaranth> there and the XDC
<onestone> But as long there is the buggy compiz core, they have a reason to think about a final solution
<Amaranth> hehe
<pitti> Riddell: wow, KNE runs in kvm, nice
<pitti> UNR requires compositing
 * Riddelll licks finger and puts a score 1 mark into the air
<Amaranth> pitti: kvm supports OpenGL and compositing but you have to install extra things
<pitti> oh? that's news to me
<Amaranth> VMGL or something
<Amaranth> But you have to use VNC to access the guest, the standard SDL interface doesn't support it
<pitti> heh, konqueror looks funny in kvm; I  guess that does use some graphics trick
<davmor2> pitti: no that's the way it looks all the time ;)
<pitti> with black-white stripes?
<davmor2> pitti: It's the zebra themeing
<pitti> Riddelll: I confirmed that mounting internal drives still works fine
<Riddelll> pitti: does it pop up a kdesudo dialogue?
<pitti> Riddelll: no, but kdesudo doesn't appear for passwordless users as it seems
<seb128> pitti, is pidgin-libnotify in universe wanted?
<pitti> uh, I don't know, but I guess it should be in main? tedg?
<seb128> pitti, I'm just discussing it with ted the dx chan
<seb128> and I was surprised to see it in universe
<tedg> pitti: I'm not sure.  I mean, when we were talking about putting Pidgin out of main... that made sense.  But now that Pidgin is still in main, I think the plugin should be as well.
<pitti> Riddelll: ubuntu-bug works fine on KNE for me; I get an "ICE default IO handler error" thing on stderr, but it collects info, uploads to LP, opens brwoser
<seb128> ok, I will add a recommends on pidgin
<pitti> tedg: I agree; it should be recommended or so
<seb128> rather pidgin Recommends notify
<pitti> seb128: :)
<pitti> I guess previously we just pulled it in through ubuntu-desktop
<pitti> seb128: re-promoted
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> I guess we will need a rebuild for rosetta
<Riddelll> pitti: great, that should be fine then
<pitti> now, jockey
<Riddelll> pitti: 15:37 < yuriy> Riddelll: but does the process still hang afterwards?
<pitti> hm, it just goes back to the terminal
<pitti> as it should
<hggdh> seb128: can I prepare evo for libpst, or are you going to publish another update soon?
<seb128> hggdh, you can work on the change if you want otherwise I will do it after beta
<seb128> it should be adding a build-depends, changing a .install and updating the description
<Laney> hggdh: did you want something?
<hggdh> seb128: yes. I will prepare it, publish on my PPA a version, and ask for tests
<Laney> libpst is going to main? cool beans
<seb128> hggdh, thanks!
<seb128> Laney, yes, the mir is approval for some time
<hggdh> Laney: I am sorry I got stuck on the teleconference.
<hggdh> seb128: I will also add a comment on the MIR that Evo now depends on it
<Laney> no problem i uploaded it anyway
<seb128> hggdh, thanks
<hggdh> Laney: the only tghing left is to find out what goes with the python option. There seems to be a mismatch on libboost-python
<hggdh> I will check on it, also
<Laney> what happens?
<hggdh> it seems to build-depend on libboost-python-dev, but fails to ln on the run-time library
<hggdh> s/ln/link/
<hggdh> this is why I disabled the python option -- there is no immediate use for it, anyway
<hggdh> hum. Is there any problems with pull-lp-source?
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> use the bzr versions
<Laney> -s
<hggdh> thanks
<Laney> i'm going to upload that later too
<hggdh> Laney: sorry, which bzr option?
<hggdh> not bzr clone, I guess
 * hggdh is not an expert on bzr
<Laney> bzr branch lp:ubuntu-dev-tools
<hggdh> oh, OK. <shame/>
<hggdh> huh. Shouldn't the package evolution-plugins depend on Evolution (same version), like evolution-plugins-experimental?
<seb128> hggdh, it does?
<hggdh> seb128: I would expect so, as much as plugins-experimental does
<seb128> well it does right now
<kwwii> seb128: we want it to point to the buttload of pics we received in the contest since we couldn't fit them all on the CD
<kwwii> and that, being a design issue should be left to the design team, I think
<seb128> rickspencer3, pitti: ^ opinion
<seb128> they suggest dropping the url the GNOME community website for background, themes, etc
<seb128> and setting an ubuntu one instead
<rickspencer3> seb128, would such a change introduce risk, and how much work would it be?
<seb128> no risk, trivial
<seb128> I'm just concerned about the community impact
<rickspencer3> can the website point to GNOME in turn?
<seb128> dunno about the website
<seb128> but I would recommend it does
<seb128> or we might have unhappy GNOME users who want GNOME themes and not only a set of ubuntu wallpapers
 * mclasen floats the radical idea of just putting the buttloads of pics on the gnome site...
<pitti> seb128: hi (sorry, lagging; release meeting)
<pitti> hm, would be a shame to hide the ones on gnome.org
<pitti> mclasen: does that have a low barrier for contributions?
<mclasen> pitti: I don't know, I'm not much of artist, so I never tried to put anything up there...
<pitti> seb128: oh, themes and wallpapers have the same link? that sounds a bit weird
<seb128> pitti, no, there is one url on each tab
<chrisccoulson> yeah, they should be different
<chrisccoulson> they are here anyway
<seb128> the background one leads to http://art.gnome.org/backgrounds
<chrisccoulson> they're configurable in gconf too. should please those who want it pointing to gnome-look ;)
<rickspencer3> kwwii, well ... around here no issue is left to any one entity, but ...
<rickspencer3> I agree that it's Ubuntu, and the Ubuntu community contributed artwork should be accessible
<rickspencer3> kwwii, is there a page set up for the ubuntu art work yet?
<kwwii> rickspencer3: so far, all we have is our flickr page
<kwwii> I am trying to get the other peeps from the desing team here, one second
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> I think that we should change the link to point to a page that the design team controls, and that page in turn should refer to the gnome page
<rickspencer3> however, we need the actually page from the design team before we can make that change
<kwwii> rickspencer3: yes agreed...maybe we could put the pics on a wiki page and point it to that
<rickspencer3> kwwii, but couldn't random people edit the wiki page?
<rickspencer3> and thus defeat the purpose?
<kwwii> true
<rickspencer3> could there be a people.ubuntu.com/ayatana page or something?
<rickspencer3> I like the idea of the page being integrated into the ubuntu community infrastructure
<kwwii> well, if someone could post something nasty without us knowing it could go very wrong
<kwwii> in any case, it would have to locked down
<mat_t> rickspencer3: I think having a Flickr pool where everyone, from all art communities can contribute to Ubuntu, makes a lot of sense
<mat_t> rickspencer3: we had great results already for wallpapers
<kwwii> mat_t: pointing to the short-list flickr page would be a good idea, it is controlled by the admins who are canonical employees and trusted community members
<seb128> not sure every user would like to be sent to flickr though
<rickspencer3> mat_t, doesn't that defeat the pripose
<rickspencer3> purpose, even
<rickspencer3> I thought the change was to point to the top tier of submissions first
<kwwii> seb128: because it is not opensource?
<seb128> yes
<mat_t> exactly
<kwwii> seb128: I mean, we send them to google to search
<kwwii> :p
<seb128> no, we send them to a custom ubuntu google webpage ;-)
 * rickspencer3 kicks seb
<mat_t> rickspencer3: yes, top tier only, so it's a kind of permanent "contest"
<rickspencer3> this sounds like it is getting unnecessarily complicated
<kwwii> yes, this effort will be ongoing
<rickspencer3> beta freeze was *yesterda*
<rickspencer3> we need to sort this stuff out asap
<rickspencer3> I think if you have a set of backgrounds you are happy with, put them on a web page that contains a link to the GNOME page ...
<rickspencer3> give the url to seb128, and then be finished for Karmic
<kwwii> we either a) point it to the flickr page, b) make a page of the website with those pics ro c) don't change anything
<rickspencer3> if we want to have a more fluid and dynamic system, let's do that in Lucid after a good UDS discussion, etc...
<rickspencer3> sound ok?
<kwwii> rickspencer3, seb128: ok, we'll figure this out asap and get back to you
<seb128> I'm fine with any of those
<kwwii> before we make things worse, we leave it alone though
<kwwii> seb128, rickspencer3: thanks :)
<mat_t> kwwii: I'd go with a) since we used Flickr already and it met good response from the art community.
<Riddelll> pitti: although I did spot a missing icons in jockey-kde
<kwwii> mat_t: very good point
<Riddelll> didn't note down which one it was
<kwwii> mat_t: it would also encourage and point people to the ongoing context
<kwwii> contest
<pitti> Riddelll: oh, indeed I don't see the "tested by Ubuntu devs" and "license" icons
<mat_t> kwwii: exactly - in essence, we're starting the Lucid contest right now
<kwwii> right
<seb128> mat_t, but you have freedom, our users might not ;-)
<seb128> mat_t, it might be a wrong concern but there is still a possibility that some user feels strongly about being sent to a outside service
<pitti> TheMuso: can you please add a test plan to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/Karmic/GnomeSpeechReplacement ? it's quite important to have them for the beta
<mvo> mpt: hello, nzmm (the guy who wrote the shinny pathbar code) showed me a pic with some thoughts of his today, what do you think? http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/123544/thoughts.jpg
<pitti> didrocks, rickspencer3: can we have a "test plan" on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/Karmic/Quickly for beta? it's quite important to have those for beta
<pitti> didrocks, rickspencer3: it's also the last TODO item, as it seems
<rickspencer3> pitti, ok
<rickspencer3> pitti, it's mostly, do the tutorial and make sure it works
<rickspencer3> is that ok?
<mpt> mvo, I had a private chat with him about it. The summary was (1) I plan to do user-testing of navigation in the next couple of months (Back+Forward buttons, search results segment in path button, icon as first segment, etc), and (2&3) I'd rather fix double borders by removing one of them rather than by adding extra empty space between them.
<rickspencer3> by "ok", I mean "sufficient"?
<mpt> mvo, he also has plenty of other cool ideas for the Store :-)
<pitti> rickspencer3: our specs have a "test plan", which is usually a small paragraph and a series of commands/steps to check the most basic functionality
<andreasn> mvo, mpt, it's starting to look really nice
<pitti> rickspencer3: sth. like "apt-get install quickly", "quickly foo", "quickly deb" and check that you can install the resulting .debs and you see a main window
<pitti> rickspencer3: something along that granularity
<rickspencer3> pitti, ok, so I can just summarize the commands from the tutorial
<pitti> rickspencer3: many thanks
<rickspencer3> pitti, before next Thursday, or for yesterday?
<mpt> thanks andreasn
<pitti> rickspencer3: preferably until next Monday or Tuesday, when we finalize the beta release notes
<pitti> rickspencer3: ^ at that time we mainly need the "release note" section
<pitti> (which might get a little more verbose for quickly)
<rickspencer3> pitti, will do, no problems
<rickspencer3> thanks
<pitti> rickspencer3: on Thursday, when we release beta, it'd be good ot have the test plans, so that the community and testers can use them
<pitti> great
<kwwii> pitti: thanks for the wallpaper upload, people are loving it :)
<pitti> yay :)
<pitti> kwwii: first thing I did was to fire up eog and look at them all; marvellous ones
<kwwii> pitti: thnx...it went really well, we are very lucky
<kwwii> seb128: ok, one more question about that link...can we simply remove it altogether? currently clicking that link opens a firefox window where it is totally unclear where to go from there to get the wallpaper installed
<seb128> easy to drop
<kwwii> seb128: ok, let's axe it then, if you have the time, naturally
<seb128> some users were suggesting using http://gnome-look.org
<kwwii> for lucid we can do it right
<seb128> you can dnd from the website to the capplet
<kwwii> it should open a window with an rss feed of pics and install them directly
<seb128> is that worth the change?
<seb128> I mean installing a background is not rocked science
<rickspencer3> maybe a quickly app for installing new backgrounds?
<rickspencer3> :)
<kwwii> seb128: but you have to click on the picture, which takes you directly that size and then dnd it into the capplet...my wife or mother would not get it
<kwwii> rickspencer3: yes!
<seb128> well you can also browse those and save it on disk
<seb128> and then right click
<kwwii> seb128: but it is totally unclear how to do that
<seb128> I mean they are still background collections
<pitti> well, does it hurt to have the link there?
<seb128> what, store an image on your disk?
<kwwii> so before we confuse people even more, just get rid of the link
<pitti> it's no different than installing a friend's photo from his webpage
<seb128> lot of users know how to save a file
<seb128> give them some credit ...
<rickspencer3> seb128, but it is weird conversion for a system->preference dialog to the web
<kwwii> well, if you ask me, it should either be gone or point to http://www.flickr.com/groups/1188458@N24/
<seb128> because it's easier to install a background from flickr than from gnome-look?
<rickspencer3> I don't feel comforatable pointing from the Ubuntu desktop off to flickr
<rickspencer3> that seems odd to me
<seb128> seems here
<seb128> I would suggest it's such a detail and coming from upstream that we should let it this way
<seb128> the ui freeze is passed by now
<seb128> we should focus on stabilizing karmic
<seb128> not on arguing over a button
<pitti> +1 from me, FWIW
<kwwii> well, the button did not appear until very recently...nobody on the deisgn team knew about it :p
<kwwii> but I can accept defeat :D
<andreasn> those backgrounds look nice, we could clean up the art.gnome.org selection and add them there.
<andreasn> selection/section I mean :)
<kwwii> andreasn: hrm, that might be a good idea...I don' necessarily like art.gnome.org though, it looks to geeky for me
<andreasn> well, we could set up a new page and host it there
<andreasn> but I'm not going to drive this, I don't want one more thing on my todo :)
<kwwii> andreasn: lol...I think in the end the best thing is not to point someone to a website...it should be an intregrated rss feed driven wallpaper installer that anyone could use
<andreasn> indeed
<andreasn> there have been 2-3 pieces of code doing that already
<andreasn> clarkbw did one and auritz did another one
<kwwii> yeah, I was thinking of one that existed a long time ago for themes and such
<andreasn> lets try to make it happen for the next release
<Amaranth> pitti: If an nvidia crasher keeps getting assigned to compiz while apport start filing dupes automatically if I add a compiz task to the nvidia bug report but mark it invalid?
<pitti> Amaranth: s/while/will/?
<Amaranth> yeah
<pitti> Amaranth: you should be able to just reassign it
<Amaranth> It's a crash when compiz exits but the crash is inside the nvidia driver
<Amaranth> I can but I'm getting at least one a day
<kwwii> andreasn: agreed :)
<Amaranth> It doesn't look for dupes in different packages so I was hoping it would mark new ones as dupes automatically if I added an Invalid compiz task to the bug report
<Amaranth> well, I guess it's one every other day
<Amaranth> I expect that to go up real soon though :)
<Amaranth> I'll try it and see what happens
<Amaranth> worst case I get bug mail for that bug full of people saying "unsubscribe" here in a couple weeks
<rugby471> kwwii: is there a package which the new wallpapers in? if so what is it's name
<pitti> Amaranth: we should just have a package hook which looks at the trace and assigns it to the nvidia driver automatically..
<pitti> Amaranth: but it _should_ duplicate to bugs in other packages
<pitti> oh, hang on, ignore me
<pitti> we explicitly didn't do that, in case other packages have similar stack traces due to using the same libs
<pitti> Amaranth: an invalid task doesn't help, thouhg
<pitti> Amaranth: let me check that after the meeting, I jsut have 1/4 of a brain here right now
<rugby471> mvo: have we had a name change?
<mvo> mpt: ok, thanks
<mvo> rugby471: yes
<Riddelll> does upstart have a log?
<mvo> rugby471: see bug #436648
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 436648 in software-store "[UserInterface Freeze Exception]Change name of software-store to software center" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/436648
<kwwii> rugby471: no, I have not packaged them (yet)...19 are in main, I will make a package when my work relating to the beta is done ;)
<rugby471> kwwii: cool thanks
<kwwii> np
<pitti> seb128: your pidgin-libnotify upload just has a changelog, nothing else; control.in trick perhaps?
<pitti> seb128: I reject this
<seb128> pitti, no
<seb128> pitti, it's a no change upload after promotion for rosetta
<pitti> seb128: hm, it says "Update url to avoid another redirection"
<seb128> urg
<seb128> wrong line copy for the changelog
<seb128> it's was supposed to be "Rebuild so translations are moved to language packs as expected"
<seb128> let me reupload
<pitti> thanks
<seb128> I messed 2 dch calls
<seb128> pitti, reuploaded
<seb128> or not
<seb128> "Uploading to ubuntu (via ftp to upload.ubuntu.com):
<seb128> Connection failed, aborting. Check your network (111, 'Connection refused')
<seb128> "
<seb128> gnagnagna
 * pitti hugs seb128
<seb128> pitti, upload.ubuntu.com is down
<pitti> seb128: it's trying to tell you "it's weekend"
<seb128> lol
<seb128> yes, but I want this no change upload in ;-)
<pitti> seb128: I accepted your original one
<pitti> *shrug* :)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> thanks
<Riddelll> seb128: do you know about the gdm upstart-ification?  I can't work out how the old /etc/rcX.d scripts get removed
<seb128> Riddelll, no, scott did the changes
<pitti> # Automatically added by dh_installinit
<pitti> update-rc.d -f gdm remove >/dev/null || exit $?
<pitti> -DEB_DH_INSTALLINIT_ARGS = --noscripts
<pitti> +DEB_DH_INSTALLINIT_ARGS = --no-start
<pitti> this was the only change in debian/rules from Scott
<pitti> seems that current dh_installinit now works for either init.d and upstart and DTRT?
<tgpraveen> will tracker be updated to 0.7 series? it is going to be released in a week or less. and brings many new features currently it is 0.6.95
<tgpraveen> who is the best person to speak to about this?
<Riddelll> pitti: mm, clever
<seb128> doubtfully in karmic
<chrisccoulson> tpgraveen - no, it probably won't be updated
<chrisccoulson> too much has changed, and too little time to fix bugs
<chrisccoulson> and it's really only intended for developers
<chrisccoulson> i'll probably be maintaining a PPA with it in, when i can free up some time ;)
<tgpraveen> :-( a good search app is really missing in linux desktop right now
<chrisccoulson> tpgraaven - agreed
<tgpraveen> well will have to use your ppa chrisccoulson it seems :-)
<chrisccoulson> tpgraaven - i started maintaining git snapshots ages ago, but they are way out of date now
<chrisccoulson> i lost interest ;)
<tgpraveen> hehe
<chrisccoulson> but maybe i'll put some time in to it again if people actually want to use it
<seb128> do you really expect new versions to work much better?
<seb128> the indexing issues are not due much to tracker
<seb128> rather to io load handling and inotify
<chrisccoulson> yeah, and the major benefit of the new tracker is not yet used by anything else on the desktop
<chrisccoulson> (ie, you can have the RDF store without any indexing now)
<chrisccoulson> but nothing uses it yet
<chrisccoulson> so, karmic is sticking with 0.6.95 - although, perhaps i should have a look in GIT and cherry pick some bug fixes out of the 0.6.9x series, if they're not planning to do another release
<pitti> seb128: seems we just had a LP rollout, which explains upload going down
<pitti> that broke change-override.py, *mumble*
<seb128> pitti, great ...
<chrisccoulson> was there an announcement there?
<seb128> no
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm
<pitti> probably a cherrypick
<pitti> bye everyone!
<chrisccoulson> have a good weekend pitti
<pitti> and you!
<chrisccoulson> thanks :)
<chrisccoulson> my friday afternoon seems to have completely disappeared!
<djsiegel> bye pitti
<seb128> pitti, enjoy your weekend
<Laney> seb128: OK to sync gnome-backgrounds?
<seb128> Laney, I guess so but I will not do sync before next week since I think they bypass the freeze
<mvo> Amaranth: sorry, but what was the latest on compiz? we wait for the upstream changes for after beta? and upload whats in bzr now?
<Laney> seb128: It's universe anyway, I just wanted ffe
<seb128> Laney, ok, got that
<Laney> thanks
<Amaranth> mvo: yeah, that should be fine
<Amaranth> mvo: we'll probably get a lot of dupes for alt-tab randomly crashing but it doesn't seem too common
<mvo> Amaranth: cool, doing that now then
<mvo> r301? nice ts quite a busy repo
<Amaranth> hehe
<mvo> Amaranth: the glxWaitX change looks a bit scary, but it seems that it should not cause performance issue if it does not need a roundtrip
<Amaranth> mvo: Right now glXBindTexImageEXT is doing the round trip but it has no reason to need to
<Amaranth> mvo: So right now glXWaitX() called there will almost never do anything but once the drivers are optimized it will save us a lot of headaches
<Amaranth> And I'm sure someone will make new drivers available for karmic (xorg-edgers)
<Amaranth> err
<Amaranth> oh, no, that's what I meant
<Amaranth> mvo: And hopefully in a couple weeks the Xorg guys will have a proper solution thought up we can use in lucid
<Amaranth> Oh, right, the err was because I didn't mean round trip :)
<Amaranth> I meant XSync minus the round trip, which is what glXWaitX does :)
<Amaranth> I haven't seen any issues in the last 5 hours since I've had that in there
<Amaranth> and an option in the workarounds plugin basically does the same thing but not as well since plugins can't hook into this point and no one has had problems with it
<Amaranth> and it makes Qt apps look right on nvidia :)
<didrocks> pitti, rickspencer3: I'm already working on a complete testsuite for Quickly. But it's target for 0.4 which won't be in karmic. A simple test plan can be done easily
<chrisccoulson> does anything look right on nvidia? ;)
 * didrocks was almost sure it was seahorse-plugins that handle ssh key. Even installing it, I can't get the nice dialog showing…
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - i'm not sure there - that's still all magic to me ;)
<mvo> Amaranth: and emacs is behaving without artifacts for me now too \o/
<Amaranth> mvo: oh yeah, that too
<Amaranth> If only everything used GTK+...
<mvo> :)
<Amaranth> GTK+ is very resilient to things like this :)
<Amaranth> Probably because GTK+ used _NET_WM_SYNC_REQUEST for pretty much everything
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: oh, you who knows almost everything in GNOME :)
<didrocks> I'm disapointed :p
<chrisccoulson> heh, didrocks - that's one part i don't understand yet
<Amaranth> I thought it was something with ssh-agent and seahorse-daemon
<Amaranth> but it's black magic to me too
<chrisccoulson> that's the next part of GNOME which i need to bury my head in!
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I'm always wondering how you was able to dive in a particular as documentation is tight sometimes
<Amaranth> apt-get source and grep
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - i don't like not understanding how things work ;)
<chrisccoulson> that's probably how i ended up doing engineering!
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: so do I, but you have been able to dive into GNOME, really easily, apparently :)
<didrocks> Amaranth: seahorse-daemon is running
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - sometimes not so easily. i sometimes just spend more time on it than i should ;)
<didrocks> Amaranth: it's in /etc/xdg/autostart/seahorse-daemon.desktop in fact
<djsiegel> seb128: do you know if it's possible to do one humanity-icon-theme package for UNR, and another for the desktop?
<didrocks> so, gnome-keyring is installed and conftool-2 --get /apps/gnome-keyring/daemon-components/ssh returns true
<didrocks> hum, $ eval `seahorse-agent --variables`
<didrocks> ** Message: Another GPG agent already running
<Amaranth> right, the regular ssh-agent
<didrocks> well, I try to not mess up my installation and find a nice way to setup it :)
<Amaranth> probably just log out
<didrocks> finishing full-upgrade before :)
<didrocks> Amaranth: reboot solved nothing :/
<seb128> re
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128
<chrisccoulson> ready for the weekend?
<seb128> yes:
<seb128> yes!
<seb128> you?
<seb128> didrocks, what are you looking at?
<chrisccoulson> i am now. this afternoon didn't go entirely to plan though ;)
<seb128> oh?
<seb128> you had to work?
<chrisccoulson> well, i worked later than planned, and then i had issues with my car when i finished
<chrisccoulson> so i've spent the rest of the afternoon trying to get that sorted
<seb128> not sure if you do half of a day every friday or if that was getting hours back the previous time you had ;-)
<seb128> oh
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - it's half day every friday;)
<seb128> did you manage to get it fixed now?
<chrisccoulson> i did, but it's money that i'd rather not have spent ;)
<didrocks> seb128: just to setup seahorse and gnome-keyring to display a nice windows when using my gpg and ssh key
<seb128> didrocks, gnome-keyring should work out of the box for ssh
<seb128> you need seahorse-plugins for gpg
<chrisccoulson> i really need to spend some time looking at this logout issue with gnome-keyring this weekend :-/
<didrocks> hum, I installed both, copy my ~/.ssh/id_rsa and ssh isn't working :/
<didrocks> I have "Enter passphrase for key '/home/didrocks/.ssh/id_rsa':" in my shell
<didrocks> I didn't export/import it into seahorse, maybe that's the root issue?
<seb128> no
<seb128> seahorse has nothing to do with ssh agent
<seb128> didrocks, env | grep -i ssh?
<didrocks> SSH_AGENT_PID=1762
<didrocks> SSH_AUTH_SOCK=/tmp/keyring-oxQ0AD/socket.ss
<didrocks> so, SSH_AGENT is making some trouble?
<seb128> well it's the ssh agent
<seb128> ls /tmp/keyring-oxQ0AD/socket.ssh
<didrocks> it exists
<seb128> is gnome-keyring-agent running?
<seb128> gnome-keyring-daemon
<didrocks> /usr/bin/gnome-keyring-daemon is running
<seb128> ok, so I don't now
<seb128> ssh -vvv ...
<didrocks> well, no real useful output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/278168/
<seb128> ok, suck to be you then ;-)
<c_korn> tedg: hello
<didrocks> seb128: thanks :-)
<c_korn> tedg: currently indicator-applet crashes on startup
<tedg> c_korn: Howdy
<didrocks> I'll try a clean install in beta…
<tedg> c_korn: Hmm... that's no good.
<seb128> didrocks, seems you have no key
<tedg> c_korn: Do you get a backtrace or anything?
<c_korn> tedg: maybe it is related to that icon issue
<seb128> debug2: key: /home/didrocks/.ssh/identity ((nil))
<seb128> debug2: key: /home/didrocks/.ssh/id_rsa ((nil))
<seb128> debug2: key: /home/didrocks/.ssh/id_dsa ((nil))
<seb128> didrocks, ^
<c_korn> tedg: apport is currently collectiong information
<c_korn> tedg: and fails: The program crashed on an assertion failure, but the message could not be retrieved. Apport does not support reporting these crashes
<didrocks> seb128: hum, I still have id_rsa (see below) and I can type in my private ssh passphrase and I can connect
<tedg> c_korn: Err, hate that in apport.
<c_korn> tedg: oh, it is indicator-applet-session which crashes
<tedg> c_korn: Hmm, that's probably similar to what seb128 was seeing.  Do you see it on all logins?
<tedg> c_korn: seb128 was getting it on guest only.
<seb128> tedg, not only
<seb128> tedg, that's just what I use for testing
<seb128> didrocks, debug1: PEM_read_PrivateKey failed
<seb128> didrocks, that's weird
<c_korn> tedg: yes, it crashed on all logins. when I reload it does not crash however
<didrocks> seb128: right, that's weird as I still can type my passphrase to decrypt this key :/
<seb128> didrocks, seems a ssh issue rather than a keyring one
<tedg> c_korn: Hmm, probably the same as seb128's issue.
<didrocks> seb128: indeed, I'll try to copy the whole .ssh folder, not just the key
<tedg> We need a way to corner this one somehow.
<seb128> didrocks, using karmic?
<didrocks> seb128: of course
<seb128> didrocks, bug #348126 is similar to yours
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 348126 in gnome-keyring "ssh are using ssh-userauth but ignores private key" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/348126
<seb128> but should be fixed
<didrocks> seb128: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/+bug/348126/comments/30 is exactly mine
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 348126 in gnome-keyring "ssh are using ssh-userauth but ignores private key" [Medium,Fix released]
<didrocks> seb128: creating a new ssh key and exporting it works… but well…
<Amaranth> ccheney: Get your new machine setup?
<didrocks> seb128: in seahorse, it's listing in "other key", not in "my personal key", maybe an hint?
<didrocks> (the new one is listed in "my personal key")
<didrocks> well, going to have some dinner, bbl
<seb128> didrocks, could be
<seb128> didrocks, open an upstream bug they are responsive sometime
<seb128> didrocks, enjoy!
<didrocks> seb128: thanks :)
<didrocks> I'll do some additional tests before opening the upstream bug
<mac_v> pitti: you around?
<mac_v> or seb128 is there space for ~290 kb on the cd ?
<seb128> mac_v, not around until next week no
<seb128> mac_v, it's late for beta what do you need?
<mac_v> the UNR has dark panel and Ubuntu has light panel... so figuring out a solution.. and thats needs just aroung that much space
<seb128> the space should be ok
<mac_v> ok thanks
<kwwii> seb128: jfyi, I am working with djsiegel and mac_v to solve this issue...we should have some idea of what we need to do by monday
<djsiegel> kwwii: I have an email typed up
<djsiegel> "Ken and I advocate using Human icons for just the panel in the desktop edition, but I am told that it's too difficult to revert to Human icons in the Desktop edition panel while keeping Humanity icons in the UNR panel. Let's improve this situation in Lucid so we can do a dark-panel icon theme for UNR and a light-panel icon theme for the Desktop edition, but for Karmic let's go with Humanity."
<djsiegel> as far as mixing color icons and stencil-look, "We are just going to live with this, it's not terrible. We can't cover all application icons, and even we could, there is no mechanism in place at the moment for us to specify panel-only icons. If we were to change the Tomboy icon for example, the panel icon would show up unintentionally within Tomboy. We will consider this something to address in the Lucid cycle."
<mac_v> djsiegel: i'v proposed an alternate solution to kwwii ... lest see how he decides ;)
<mac_v> let's*
<djsiegel> what's that, mac_v?
<kwwii> djsiegel, mac_v let's talk about this some more and then make a final decision ;)
<djsiegel> ok, I will sit on the email :)
<kwwii> I do not think we are going to start merging/splitting/creating icons tonight and be done with it by tomorrow in any case
<kwwii> let's figure out the best course and then bug seb128 :P
<mac_v> hehe , ;)
<djsiegel> can we avoid bugging seb128 altogether? I am kind of scared of him
<kwwii> seb128: does that sound best to you, or is there a pressing need to get everything wrapped up tonight?
<seb128> djsiegel, lol
<seb128> kwwii, no hurry the archive is frozen for beta since yesterday
<seb128> kwwii, you will get nobody to let uploads in until next week now
<djsiegel> kwwii: I called ivanka to discuss, and she said sticking with humanity everywhere is acceptable -- she feels it is still an improvement over jaunty, and as long as it's an improvement it's ok
<seb128> you guys should really work on respecting freezes next cycle
<djsiegel> The panel icons are not awesome on the desktop edition
<djsiegel> seb128: yeah yeah, the decision to go with humanity on the desktop was made at the absolute last minute
<kwwii> seb128: it was not my idea to switch icon themes one day before beta without any testing
<seb128> well just saying for whoever idea it was
<kwwii> seb128: trust me, this is not my fault, I just want to get the best solution
<djsiegel> it's a huge pain for all of us, but users will like it a lot
<kwwii> djsiegel: that is for you, I guess :D
<seb128> it create issues for everybody and we have other things to fight at beta time usually
<djsiegel> and excite the community
<djsiegel> ok, kwwii
<djsiegel> mac_v: what was your alternate solution?
<seb128> well anyway nothing will go in before monday
<seb128> so don't hurry
<djsiegel> I am fine sticking with humanity everywhere, and having a light-style panel on the desktop
<seb128> and if that's after beta that's ok too we still have some weeks
<djsiegel> gives us a nice thing to improve for lucid
<kwwii> seb128: right, that was my point...I don't want to distract you with this discussion, you have better things to do
<kwwii> djsiegel: let's take this offline...we are also discussing it on #ubuntu-artwork
<mac_v> djsiegel: we make the icons darker , for Ubuntu , , for UNR , we split those specific icons and make lighter icons ... or even easier would be to just mkae UNR's default panel light!
<mac_v> make*
<djsiegel> kwwii: ok, I can work on something else
<kwwii> mac_v: no, unr was designed to use a dark panel, that should not change
<mac_v> hehe , yeah
<kwwii> mac_v, djsiegel: let's discuss this in #ubuntu-art
<djsiegel> ok
<didrocks> seb128: ok, got it. Having the public secret key in .ssh folder is needed for gnome-keyring
<didrocks> -secret
<didrocks> public key :)
<seb128> didrocks, ok, good
<seb128> enough work for me now, see you later
<didrocks> seb128: enjoy your week-end!
<seb128> thanks, you too!
<seb128> bye
<hggdh> Laney, ping
<Laney> hi
<Laney> content in pings appreciated :)
<hggdh> Laney: I just found (while building evolution) that I was missing libpst.pc in the libpst package
<hggdh> Laney: sorry about the content-less ping
<Laney> bad .install?
<hggdh> indeed
<hggdh> I just rebuilt it locally, seems to be OK, but I will test it against evo before asking a new upload
<Laney> ok
<hggdh> since evo has this quirk about only building pst-import if it finds the bloody libpst there
<hggdh> what would you prefer: reopen the bug (and assign it to you), or ping you here?
<Laney> just give me a diff
<Laney> doesnt need a bug
<hggdh> regoer willco
<Amaranth> chrisccoulson: are you on amd64?
<chrisccoulson> hi Amaranth - yeah, i'm on amd64
<Amaranth> chrisccoulson: http://people.ubuntu.com/~amaranth/compiz/ has some compiz packages with a possible workaround for the nvidia bug
<chrisccoulson> Amaranth - thanks.mind if i take a look a but later?
<chrisccoulson> i'm just about to eat dinner;)
<Amaranth> chrisccoulson: That's fine although there is a process to testing
<Amaranth> chrisccoulson: You have to install, start compiz in terminal, turn off unredirect fullscreen windows in general options in ccsm, then go to guest session and back
<chrisccoulson> thanks, i'll try that in a bit
<Amaranth> compiz-wrapper is still turning the option on when you start compiz so you have to disable it after starting
<Amaranth> probably should have patched that out of my test stuff :)
<chrisccoulson> that's ok, i can work around that;)
<Amaranth> chrisccoulson: Oh and don't leave it installed as it will quickly fill up your .xsession-errors and chew up CPU when you have the screensaver active (due to the printf on every paint)
<hggdh> Laney: new libpst correctly sets up, and Evo correctly builds with it. How can I give you the diff?
<Laney> upload it somewhere
<Amaranth> chrisccoulson: ignore all that, new ubuntu4 packages uploaded that don't enable the option on start and don't do the printf spew so all you have to do is disable the option, reload compiz, and switch to guest user to test (they've also been uploaded for the beta)
<ccheney> Amaranth: not yet, just got the last part a few min ago, was feeling pretty sick earlier today too :-(
<ccheney> Amaranth: i'll try to put it together after dinner if I still feel ok then
<hggdh> Laney: uploaded to people.ubuntu.com/public_html/libpst_0.6.41-0ubuntu2.diff.gz
<ccheney> Amaranth: can't wait to build OOo on it and see how fast/slow it goes :)
<Amaranth> ccheney: Ok, I'm kind of excited to hear about your OOo build times now :)
<ccheney> i thought for sure the motherboard was a scam until i held in my own hands, it was $70 off retail and new
<Amaranth> wow
<hggdh> Laney: I also have prepared an update to Evolution; both libpst and Evo are available on my PPA
<ccheney> Amaranth: its a gigabyte ga-p55-ud5 got it for $149
<Amaranth> i7 boards are usually like $200
<Amaranth> oh, even more than $200 :)
<ccheney> yea well 1156 boards are somewhat cheaper but this was one of the top end models
<ccheney> i think it normally goes for $220+
<Amaranth> ccheney: DDR3 RAM then, right?
<ccheney> yea, got 8GB of 1333
<Amaranth> *drool*
<ccheney> 4gb dimms are still really expensive ~ $400/ea
<ccheney> so i ended up with 4 2gb dimms for $190
<Amaranth> I suppose when OOo builds use 2GB that's not so much :)
<ccheney> yea use at least 2GB i think on this box it will probably go way above 4GB
<ccheney> since OOo can build threaded
<Amaranth> Doesn't DDR3 run the best when you only have 3 sticks?
<ccheney> i7 1366 is three channel and 1156 is only dual channel, so have 2 dimms on each channel
<Amaranth> I suppose not enough of a difference to lose 2GB
<Amaranth> Ah
<ccheney> the 1366 boards generally have 6 slots so you could put up to 24GB ram in them if you want to pay $400/dimm or 12gb for cheaper stuff
<Amaranth> ccheney: nvidia graphics?
<ccheney> i just got a amd 4350 since its oss
<Amaranth> yay
<ccheney> and i don't play games, heh
<Amaranth> I was going to be upset if you said yes :)
<ccheney> my old system that my wife now has nvidia 7600gt  but that was because at the time there was no ati with dual dvi and fanless, iirc
<Amaranth> lucid may have 3D support for you anyway, depending on how fast upstream is and how aggressive we are with mesa/drm updates considering it's LTS
<ccheney> my even older system is ati 9600
<ccheney> ok
<ccheney> well 4350 is really slow for games anyway so even accel 3d wouldn't make it fast enough for current win32 games
<Amaranth> I know r500 went from glxgears to compiz in about 2 months but then again r500 is based on r300 which they already had code for
<ccheney> but having working compiz would be nice :)
<ccheney> yea iirc this is rv770 or something like that
<ccheney> er rv710 apparently
 * ccheney really hopes his hsf will be able to mount
 * ccheney bbl, food
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-09-26
 * ccheney got his pc put together and running burnin now
<ccheney> memtest takes forever on this system :-\
 * ccheney needs to get memtest86+ 4.00 into karmic
<ccheney> supposed to work better with the new chips and be much faster too
<ccheney> wow win7 autodetects drivers on first boot if you swap a drive into a new machine, none of that old xp bluescreen mess
 * ccheney is using it to do burnin testing
<Amaranth> Wow, that's actually pretty impressive
<Amaranth> Win7 also doesn't lose all your work if the display server crashes :)
<ccheney> it was perfect on the second reboot, i was impressed they actually fixed something
<ccheney> not quite as good as ubuntu (which works on first boot) but pretty good
<Amaranth> ccheney: Does it boot in some sort of safe mode the first time then?
<ccheney> yea
<ccheney> well i think so anyway, it booted into low res mode, but didn't say it was safe mode, and begin detecting hardware immediately
<ccheney> wow the i7 860 has a high max temp (100C) its hitting 73C with linpack with a good hsf
<ccheney> looks like i should have plenty of room though with 27C before hitting max
<ccheney> memtest86+ 4.00 seems a lot faster
 * ccheney may be wrong though it claims only 25% done at test 6 now
<ccheney> it has fixed the reserved memory area that it couldn't test its now only 200K on my system
<ccheney> iirc on one of my systems it shows up as ~ 300MB and was > 100MB with this one with old memtest
<mac_v> hmm... does update manager prompt for password *twice* for anyone else?
<Amaranth> does pidgin get installed for anyone else? :)
<Amaranth> ccheney: all intel processors since the core duo have a 100C max afaik
<Amaranth> Mine usually idle around 40C and hit 80C under full load
<mac_v> Amaranth: yeah why is pidgin getting installed... i thought rick said empathy was default
<Amaranth> mac_v: seb128 added a Recommends: pidgin-libnotify to libpurple0 instead of pidgin
<mac_v> hehe!
<ccheney> Amaranth: my c2d (conroe) reports 90C
<ccheney> Amaranth: working in memtest at 4.30GHz so far, will be working on it for a while i imagine
<ccheney> 4.41GHz, whee
 * ccheney doubts its stable enough to get into win7
<Laney> If I keep skipping tracks, the notifications queue up instead of cutting in as before
<Laney> anyone else seeing this?
<tgpraveen> which is meant to be the final GDM theme? http://news.softpedia.com/images/extra/LINUX/large/ubuntu910finalartwork-large_005.jpg or http://i37.tinypic.com/wraxxl.jpg?     why doesn't it loook like the mockups which were so beautiful like http://lh3.ggpht.com/_FJH0hYZmVtc/SrwNNZ_JEYI/AAAAAAAADM8/oZ5p_A84zN8/s1600-h/image%5B7%5D.png
<Laney> where does software-center get its screenshots from?
<didrocks> Laney: IIRC, there was a blog post two weeks ago about that on planet ubuntu
<Laney> didrocks: know who from?
<Laney> it looks like screenshots.d.n but I'm seeing a missing one
<didrocks> Laney: http://bloc.eurion.net/?p=355
<didrocks> so, http://screenshots.debian.net/
<Laney> didrocks: check out smuxi
<Laney> it has a screenshot on that website but not in s-c
<chrisccoulson> hey Amaranth - sorry, I didn't get a chance to get back to you about your compiz workaround last night
<chrisccoulson> it's working anyway:)
<chrisccoulson> (and I see it's uploaded too now)
<tgpraveen4> is there a do-not-distrub mode planned for karmic for session-indicator?
<tgpraveen4> cassidy: kenvandine do the sounds now work in karmic for empathy like when new message arrives or someone calls etc?
<tgpraveen4> found it bug #400485
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 400485 in ubuntu-sounds "Empathy sounds not in default ubuntu theme" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/400485
<switchgirrl> hi
<switchgirrl> what do i need to get a strawberry imac to work?
<switchgirrl> ie on ubuntu / xubuntu
<mac_v> !topic | switchgirrl:
<ubottu> switchgirrl:: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<mac_v> switchgirrl: #Ubuntu for help
<c_korn> what is the start script of indicator-applet supposed to do ? sh -c "sleep 60 && python /usr/share/gnome-panel/add-indicator-applet.py"
<c_korn> why does it sleep for a minute ?
<chrisccoulson> c_korn - if you haven't figured it out already that script adds the indicator-applet to existing panel config's on upgrade
<chrisccoulson> it sleeps so that loading the python interpreter doesn't slow down your log in every time
<c_korn> aha, ok. I was just looking for some explanation why indicator-session-applet crashes after login for me. so I stumbled over this.
<c_korn> it is this bug. I attached a video: ttps://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-applet/+bug/436181
<c_korn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-applet/+bug/436181
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 436181 in indicator-applet "Indicator-applet-session crashed" [Undecided,New]
<chrisccoulson> c_korn - yeah, i see that crash sometimes as well
<chrisccoulson> the lack of assertion message is a pain but it doesn't mean that you can't still look at the backtrace though
<chrisccoulson> you can apport-unpack the crash file to get the backtrace
<c_korn> ah, I will try that.
<chrisccoulson> and if there are missing symbols, just install the missing packages and run the coredump through GDB to get a new backtrace
<chrisccoulson> you'll still miss the assertion message, but the stacktrace might be almost enough to have some idea where it crashes
<c_korn> fine, I think ted is very interested in a backtrace
<chrisccoulson> c_korn - i've got a partial backtrace here
<chrisccoulson> i suppose i should try generating a better one from the coredump i've got too, but i just haven't had enough time yet
<c_korn> where is the report file located ?
<chrisccoulson> /var/crash
<c_korn> fine, now I need these missing symbols
<c_korn> I do not think the applet has a dbg package
<chrisccoulson> c_korn - the symbol packages are here: "deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com karmic main restricted universe multiverse"
<chrisccoulson> (thats for your sources.list
<chrisccoulson> )
<c_korn> there are debugging symbols for each package ?
<chrisccoulson> c_korn - yeah, the debugging symbols are stripped at build time by pkg-create-dbgsym, and put in to a separate repository
<c_korn> oh, if I knew that it would have saved me a lot of time.
<c_korn> ok, now there is something seriously broken here: http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/25771/screenshot_002_GaQd0K.png
<chrisccoulson> c_korn - that looks pretty broken
<chrisccoulson> tried restarting the panel?
<c_korn> I restarted karmic. fixed it.
<c_korn> chrisccoulson: apport does not create a backtrace any more
<c_korn> am I doing something wrong? http://pastebin.com/d117fbf50
<chrisccoulson> c_korn - i'm getting that too
<chrisccoulson> i'm trying to load the symbol files manually, but it still doesn't work
<chrisccoulson> so, i'm not sure what to do yet;)
<c_korn> hm, maybe ted has an idea
<Amaranth> chrisccoulson: yeah, mvo decided the best way to test it was to get it in the beta :)
<Amaranth> ccheney: get an OOo build going on that thing yet? :)
<mdke> hi. Does anyone have any bright ideas about how to refer to the indicator-applet in documentation? i.e. "to lock your screen, click [...]"
<mdke> it was pretty easy when the thing was in the System menu, but now I'm struggling
<Amaranth> No idea, I just say "that thing by the clock with your name on it" :P
<mdke> yeah, I'm tempted...
<mdke> but then you need to add "unless you don't have it, in which case it's in the System menu"
<mdke> gah
<Amaranth> It's the magically moving Lock Screen button
<ccheney> Amaranth: not yet
<mdke> ok I've gone for "Click your username in the top panel and select ... "
<Amaranth> mdke: Yeah, if they move it or remove it they probably don't need that bit of documentation anyway so that should cover it
<mdke> guess so
<jpds> Can't we just use Ctrl-Alt-L?
<mdke> jpds: nice, yeah I think we should include that
<mdke> jpds: but we still need to use the explanation for the shutdown and log out actions
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-09-27
<rugby471> mac_v: do you want me to swap the ipod icon out in the branding?
<mac_v> rugby471: BTW where is that icon? i dont think it is there in the theme
<mac_v> rugby471: or are you confusing with elementary?
<rugby471> mac_v: nope, devices/24/multimedia-player-icon.svg
<mac_v> rugby471: didnt notice that before... hm.. i'l be replacing that shortly ;)
<rugby471> mac_v: why is that?
<mac_v> also there are more colorful icons
<mac_v> rugby471: we surely can be having the multimedia player using an ipod
<mac_v> con not*
<rugby471> mac_v: I have replaced the ipod with a floppy disk, can you upload?
<mac_v> rugby471: atm , branding is low priority, we are adding more icons  , so maybe not before RC
<rugby471> mac_v: just for launchpad :-)
<mac_v> hehe ;)
<mac_v> rugby471: also since we are adding more icons , there might be things to change.. so branding can be done only after that :)
<rugby471> mac_v: atm I am working on the execute actio icon for 24x24 the reason being my text editor needs it otherwise the tollbar goes all jumpy :-)
<rugby471> mac_v: ok
<mac_v> rugby471: which icon is that?
<rugby471> the one with the three gears
<mac_v> rugby471: already i'v done it ;)
<rugby471> mac_v: for 24x24?
<mac_v> rugby471: yup
<rugby471> mac_v: damn you :-)
<rugby471> mac_v: when did you do it? what rev?
<mac_v> rugby471: not pushed yet
<rugby471> mac_v: ah :-)
<rugby471> mac_v: is it ready, if so could you push, the toolbar thing is really annoying :-)
<mac_v> rugby471: doing some more icons to push at the same time... usually i push the fixes immediately
<mac_v> rugby471: there is scalable icon , does that not work?
<mac_v> i think it needs symlinks
<rugby471> mac_v: for some reason no, geany (the application) uses a larger icon
<mac_v> i'll have to check symlinks
<mac_v> rugby471: isnt the label gnome-run
<rugby471> mac_v: aren't you using the icon-naming-utils?
<rugby471> mac_v: yep
<rugby471> mac_v: here is a video of the behaviour http://videobin.org/v/j/jg.ogg
<mac_v> rugby471: oh , thats bad :/ will be pushing by today , with a couple of other icons ;)
<rugby471> mac_v: cool
<mac_v> rugby471: you are on karmic right?
<rugby471> mac_v: nope still jaunty :-)
<rugby471> mac_v: I have a karmic VM
<mac_v> aw :(
<mac_v> ;p
<rugby471> why?
<rugby471> hehe
 * Amaranth does a little dance
<Amaranth> compiz down to 390 bugs
<rugby471> woo
<mac_v> hehe , i lost my high color folder... so was wondering if i could copy from you ;)
<Amaranth> I've look at at least half of them this week
<Amaranth> (that's 100 less than a week ago)
<rugby471> hehe, whats in it for me ...
<rugby471> :p
<rugby471> mac_v: ^
<mac_v> rugby471: nothing ;p
<mac_v> Amaranth: hei, you are on Karmic ?
<Amaranth> mac_v: tar running already
<rugby471> mac_v: .. you drive a hard bargain..
<mac_v> ;)
<Amaranth> wow 30M
<mac_v> argh! , i tried reisntallin some of the apps to recover the icons and every time the settings get over written :/ or keeps prompting
<Amaranth> uploading, going to take some time
<mac_v> 30M for hicolor.. o.0
<mac_v> Amaranth: sure no probs... thanks :)
<Amaranth> I'm pretty sure scp means 50 seconds and not 50 minutes
<Amaranth> oops, 2 minutes and rising
<mac_v> rugby471: lol! even human uses ipod!
<mac_v> :/
<rugby471> mac_v: no, it is a generic music player :-)
<mac_v> ;p
<mac_v> rugby471: check out the gnome one.. that is generic ;)
<mac_v> rugby471: the human is a symlink to the icon labeled ipod ... so it is an ipod
<rugby471> mac_v: hehe I was only joking
<Amaranth> mac_v: sorry, forgot I was uploading
<Amaranth> mac_v: http://www.realistanew.com/random/hicolor.tar.bz2
<mac_v> Amaranth: thanks :)
<Amaranth> omg, expire_bugs.py
<Amaranth> I was about to do that manually :/
<Amaranth> wow, we had a bug in there Incomplete for a year
<Amaranth> :/
<Amaranth> whoa, this thing is closing a lot of bugs...
<Amaranth> haha, just hit my goal for compiz bugs
<Amaranth> Even after I changed the goal to make it harder
<Amaranth> I passed the original goal and the new goal in the same day even
 * rugby471 thinks whatever Amaranth just said sounded really awesome
<rugby471> :-)
<Amaranth> hehe
<Amaranth> rugby471: I ran a script that automatically closed bugs people haven't answered on in 30 days
<Amaranth> rugby471: It closed 40 bugs
<rugby471> Amaranth: wow, I though incomplete bugs were meant to expire anyway
<Amaranth> rugby471: Apparently it doesn't work
<Amaranth> Anyway, I have a new goal for compiz bugs for karmic: 250
<rugby471> Amaranth: hmmm, when were they filed?
<rugby471> Amaranth: cool
<Amaranth> rugby471: anywhere from 2 months ago to 2 years ago
<rugby471> Amaranth: wow, maybe launchpad pre 2.0 didn't expire them ?
<mac_v> Amaranth: isnt the time limit for unanswered bugs 2 months ;)
<Amaranth> mac_v: apparently the bug squad uses 30 days instead
<mac_v> sweet
<mac_v> rugby471: ah! the execute is missing a symlink
<rugby471> mac_v: ah there we go
<Amaranth> hmm
<mac_v> rugby471: try this , add a symlink from gnome-run to gtk-execute
<rugby471> mac_v: why is it you aren't using icon naming-utils?
 * Amaranth thinks this script is broken
<rugby471> mac_v: k
<Amaranth> It closed bugs there were old but not based on how long they were Incomplete but how long they were open
 * mac_v never figured out how to use icon-naming-utils :(
<Amaranth> oh well, if people answer the question they can open them again :P
<Amaranth> err, wait, no, it did the right thing
<rugby471> mac_v: it is really simple (well pretty much) I can set you up with a script I created for breathe icon set
<Amaranth> duh, we're in september now
<mac_v> rugby471: its more ,  i never tried it yet ;)
<rugby471> mac_v: sorry?
<mac_v> rugby471: also another symlink to system-run
<rugby471> mac_v: ok
<mac_v> i have tried the utils
<mac_v> have not*
<rugby471> mac_v: you should, basically there is a database of all the icon names and you can get it to symlink your files for you
<mac_v> rugby471: i'm at present using the icon-library
<rugby471> mac_v: ah maybe that is better
<mac_v> rugby471: hm.. let me try the utils.. how do i use it?
<rugby471> mac_v: well I ahve been using it with a script I made, wait a min and I shall find it for you
<rugby471> mac_v: here we go http://pastebin.com/d7607c4f9
<rugby471> mac_v: bear in mind this was a while back and so the script itself is quite dirty
<rugby471> mac_v: however it should work, just run it in the directory above the humanity directory
<mac_v> rugby471: ah... thanks. will have a go at it some time ;)
<mac_v> rugby471: did you try the execute symlinks? do they work now?
<rugby471> mac_v: it takes two seconds :-) and then all the symlinks are done
<rugby471> mac_v: yep they do now, however the icon is pretty blurry (understandably)
<mac_v> yeah ;)
<mac_v> rugby471: does the SS display the find icon with humanity?
<mac_v> it has all the symlinks ...*i think*
<rugby471> mac_v: I don't know but I don't think so, mpt was talking about it I think
<rugby471> mac_v: tell you what
<mac_v> the problem seems to be SS is using a wrong label :?
<rugby471> mac_v: I shall find you your missing symlinks, wait a min
<mac_v> stock find
<mac_v> mvo said it uses > stock find
<mac_v> but that is not a gnome label ,
<mac_v> rugby471: stock search is the correct label
<mac_v> rugby471: or maybe SS is not able to handle svg :(
<rugby471> mac_v: yeah maybe give me a min, there is a rpblem with my script
<mac_v> already the accessories icon in the main window looks black  , when it is actually white :/
<rugby471> mac_v: damn it, becuase the humanity icons are set out differently, the script won't work
<mac_v> hehe ;)
<rugby471> mac_v: I don't have time to work on a new script now, however this evening I might be able to
<mac_v> rugby471: no need script , just try one thing , edit the SS store to use the stcok search label
<mac_v> instead of stock find
<mac_v> see if that works
<rugby471> mac_v: it seems that humanity is missing a lot of symlinks though, so there are other programs which are affected
<mac_v> i wouldnt say lot ;) , but yeah some are still missing
<rugby471> mac_v: the search entry in software store uses gtk.STOCK_FIND
<rugby471> mac_v: it is a symlink problem or an svg problem i think
<mac_v> rugby471: yeah , thats what mvo said... try with stock search
<mac_v> if that works then its symlink prob
<rugby471> mac_v: I cannot use stock search it doesn't exist http://www.pygtk.org/docs/pygtk/gtk-stock-items.html
<mac_v> rugby471: gnome icons have it ;)
<rugby471> mac_v: trust me, by tonite I can write a new script and solve our problems :-)
<rugby471> mac_v: I am using gtk :-)
<mac_v> ;p
<rugby471> mac_v: however first I have to do some work
<rugby471> see ya
<tgpraveen> any chance of getting libtheora1.1 in karmic? it will improve  video chat quality and videol playback
<tgpraveen> right now we have about the same version as we had in jaunty so its really old
<Amaranth> mac_v: btw, launchpad doesn't autoclose bugs it just tells you they expired
<Amaranth> I guess it's probably some flag in launchpadlib you can access
<mac_v> Amaranth: yeah , i noticed that
<mac_v> Amaranth: hmm , for some reason compiz is still missing an icon... which package in compiz reinstalls the icon?
<mac_v> the notification area icon*
<Amaranth> compiz has an icon?
<Amaranth> oh, just uninstall that stupid thing
<mac_v> hehe ;)
<mac_v> Amaranth: well i find it easy to reload compiz when it crashes... i use it only rarely
<Amaranth> fusion-icon
<Amaranth> compiz doesn't crash :)
<Amaranth> I haven't only had compiz crash once since jaunty's release except when I'm messing with the code
<mac_v> well , my crappy ATI drivers crash and wm switches to matacity , compiz needs to be restarted ;)
<mac_v> metacity*
<Amaranth> I don't think I've ever seen a crash in libGL from an ATI user
<Amaranth> Only started seeing them from intel users in karmic and those are all fixed
<mac_v> hm , then i must debug it sometime... it occurs rarely.. probably once or twice a month
<Amaranth> mac_v: Is it when you press alt-tab? :)
<Amaranth> And does apport pop up?
<Amaranth> man the group plugin is so awesome
<mac_v> nope , i dont use alt tab ;) and apport doesnt recongize it :(
<mac_v> Amaranth: BTW,  the X crash during compiz cube plugin , tseliot helped me get a gdb for that :)
<mac_v> something was messed up very recently in ATI drivers :/
<Amaranth> sweet
<Amaranth> gdb compiz is hard
<Amaranth> well, X and compiz
<Amaranth> that's why apport is so awesome
<Amaranth> Although sometimes I wish it would leave the CoreDump files
<mac_v> once i got a core dump of 160MB for a nautilus crash ;)
<mac_v> i just didnt report it ;p
<rugby471> mac_v: hi
<rugby471> mac_v: I have the script :-)
<mac_v> ;)
<rugby471> mac_v: http://pastebin.com/m64113b5d
<rugby471> mac_v: place this in the humanity icons directory and run:
<rugby471> python manage_links.py -c
<rugby471> to create the symlinks
<rugby471> or
<rugby471> python manage_links.py -r
<rugby471> to remove them
<rugby471> mac_v: please try it, it only takes two seconds
<mac_v> rugby471: just a sec... i'm on the verge of solving the panel icons ;)
<rugby471> mac_v: solving them?
<rugby471> mac_v: sure once you have finished them (what are you doing to them exactly?)
<mac_v> rugby471: yeah , UX wants greyscale icons on panel but not in apps :/
<rugby471> mac_v: ah yes I remeber that bug now
<rugby471> mac_v: like the ubuntu one icon?
<mac_v> rugby471: so i'v now figured it out for almost all apps ...
<rugby471> mac_v: cool
<Amaranth> X freezes when you enable the reflection plugin on intel gm965 :/
<mac_v> rugby471: not sure about the Ubuntu icon. in greyscale you mean?
<rugby471> mac_v: I thought on the bug report, they were speaking about how the ubuntu one icon is colourful in the panel when the other (ie. network-manager) are not
<mac_v> rugby471: that is a wont fix for now ;)
<mac_v> that's only for lucid
<rugby471> mac_v: hehe
<mac_v> rugby471: there is no way we can do all the apps under the sun in greyscale!
<rugby471> mac_v: very true :-)
<rugby471> mac_v: here is a new version http://pastebin.com/m4534e095
<rugby471> mac_v: it includes a -v option#
<rugby471> mac_v: in humanity at the moment, there are a few icons that shouldn't exist
<rugby471> mac_v: ie. gnome-run.svg
<rugby471> mac_v: the freedesktop name for it is system-run.svg
<mac_v> rugby471: why?
<mac_v> boo freedesktop
<rugby471> mac_v: it should be called system-run.svg and then the symlink to it should be gnome-run.svg
<rugby471> running with -v shows you the files that should not exist (with a cross next to them) and the file that should (with a tick next to it)
<mac_v> rugby471: the rev is still in development ;) so the system run symlink will land soon
<rugby471> mac_v: that was just an example :-)
<rugby471> mac_v: ofcourse there are situations where you need to interpret the output of -v
<rugby471> ie.
<mac_v> rugby471: what does the script actually do? does it add the links on its own :/
<mac_v> ?
<rugby471> /home/rugby471/.icons/humanity/devices/48/gnome-dev-media-ms.svg  ☒
<rugby471> /home/rugby471/.icons/humanity/devices/48/media-flash.svg  ☑
<rugby471> in this case we do want seperate icons (as they are different with logos etc.) so these we would leave
<rugby471> mac_v: yes the script creates the symlinks when you run it with -c
<rugby471> mac_v: and deletes *only* the symlinks with -r
<rugby471> mac_v: another good example is the network manager icons
<rugby471> mac_v: atm we have status/22/nm-signal-00.svg
<rugby471> mac_v: which should be status/22/network-wireless-low.svg
<mac_v> rugby471: wrong... check hicolor ;p
<mac_v> the icons will be in the apps folder ;)
<mac_v> the symlinks are just so that it would work in all types of systems :)
<rugby471> mac_v: sorry I don't see what you mean?
<mac_v> rugby471: if you check the usr/share/hicolor folder , thats where nm adds its icons
<mac_v> the icons will be in the apps folder
<rugby471> mac_v: yup
<mac_v> not in status
<mac_v> and the labels are /nm-signal-*.svg
<rugby471> mac_v: those are different icons, they are for the connecting animation
<mac_v> rugby471:  check again ;) all the icons are there
<mac_v> for nm
<mac_v> wireless atleast
<rugby471> mac_v: that is strange...
<rugby471> mac_v: anyway that is not the problem, they only work in status anyway
<rugby471> nm-applet picks them up from status
<mac_v> rugby471: nope! worng again
<mac_v> they work even when in apps
<rugby471> mac_v: in any case they work in both places
<mac_v> thats how i use them in my system :)
<mac_v> rugby471: yeah
<rugby471> mac_v: that is not what I am saying though
<rugby471> mac_v: if you know what is below then please don't think that I am patronizing you
<mac_v> ;)
<rugby471> mac_v: once there was a time where icons where just put wherever the were wanted with different names etc.
<rugby471> mac_v: then freedesktop decided to consolidate them into a standard icon naming scheme
<rugby471> mac_v: this is what the tango project did
<mac_v> *tried* to do ;p
<rugby471> mac_v: now the icon-naming-utils (the symlinks) are provided so that those old scattered locations are still there for programs which don't use the new naming scheme yet
<rugby471> mac_v: so we should use the standard icon scheme for the base icons (ie. the actaul files)
<rugby471> mac_v: and then for the old locations these should be symlinks
<mac_v> rugby471: hehe , i already fixed the system run it will apply in the rev i push today :)
<rugby471> mac_v: therefore the -v option finds the files which are using the old location as the base icon instead of the new icon naming scheme as the base
<mac_v> and in the way you are describing
<Amaranth> can someone who doesn't have intel graphics test https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz-fusion-plugins-extra/+bug/387370 for me? :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 387370 in compiz-fusion-plugins-extra "compiz reflection plugin has some visual error" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rugby471> mac_v: yep and there are other like the network manager ones
<rugby471> mac_v: the base icons (ie. svg originals) should be named status/22/network-wireless-low.svg
<rugby471> mac_v: the symlink should then be status/22/nm-signal-00.svg
<mac_v> rugby471: that i wont do for now :) ... untill nm fixes it first ;)
<rugby471> mac_v: sorry?
<mac_v> rugby471: when network manager places the icons in the status folder and uses the labels described in free... then i'll change this also
<rugby471> mac_v: that's not the point
<mac_v> rugby471: pls i dont want to mess things up.. now
<rugby471> mac_v: the base icon should be network-wireless-
<rugby471> mac_v: the symlink should be nm-signal-
<rugby471> it won't break anything
<mac_v> rugby471: anyways ...
<mac_v> not now ;p
<rugby471> mac_v: just putting the symlink on the correct icon
<rugby471> mac_v: otherwise there are other programs like wicd who can't use the icons
<rugby471> the icon script I gave you only works on the icons that are using the standar naming spec for the base svg icon
<rugby471> mac_v: why are you reluctant to do this?
<mac_v> rugby471: there is bit of a shuffle going on the the nm labels... pls dont confuse me now ;)  asac is fixing the naming ... he said he will inform the new names also
<asac> is fixing == is trying to get that untangled upstream ;)
<rugby471> asac: what exactly is it that needs untangling :-)
<mac_v> ;)
<asac> rugby471: no time
<rugby471> asac: is there a bug open?
<asac> rugby471: but its basically splitting up icons that are used to indidicate status from the ones that solely refer to devices
<asac> no
<rugby471> asac: will it be in karmic or lucid?
<asac> no commitment given. goal is karmic, but not 100% certain
<rugby471> asac: ok
<asac> if you want file a bug and assign me
<rugby471> mac_v: I shall create a branch later with the names corrected and the correct symlinks created so nothing is broken and I shall propose for merge
<rugby471> mac_v: ^ for humanity
<mac_v> rugby471: what is the hurry?
<mac_v> sorry... but kindly wait for asac
<rugby471> mac_v: there is none, however at the moment in karmic, there are symlinks that don't exist and so some things will be broken
<rugby471> mac_v: if asac manages to get the nm thing finished then we can always update the icon names, however if he doesn't manage to, then we leave it
<rugby471> mac_v: don't worry, I will make it a priority that nothing breaks at all
<rugby471> mac_v: plus I need to start doing revision in a few days and so I won't be able to do much work on it further down the line
<mac_v> rugby471: atm , this issue is low priority for humanity... since stuff with nm works... but sure , as asac said , file the bug and assign it to both nm > asac and humanity> to me :)
<rugby471> mac_v: I don't know the bug to file though, the issue is unknown to me
<rugby471> mac_v: just becuase it is low priority doesn't mean it shouldn't be fixed :-)
<mac_v> ;)
<mac_v> rugby471: i dint say wont fix
<mac_v> will fix but not now
<rugby471> mac_v: I will make a branch and fix it, all you need to do is merge :-)
<rugby471> mac_v: but cool
<mac_v> rugby471: basically i dont want to do the work twice! once the problem is resolved
<rugby471> mac_v: okay I see your point
<rugby471> mac_v: however I shall do the work
<mac_v> ;)
<rugby471> mac_v: time to go
<rugby471> mac_v: see ya :-)
<rugby471> (you can relax now)
<mac_v> ;p
<tgpraveen> mac_v: in the humanity theme
<tgpraveen> in the nautilius side panel of places, I can't differentiate between usb hdd and local hdd
<tgpraveen> in human theme for eg the usb symbol was prominently visible. But right now if I am in computer:/// then I can see it is a usb and make out the difference
<tgpraveen> but not in the side pane
<tgpraveen> filed bug                                       Bug #437606
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 437606 in humanity-icon-theme "usb hdds can't be spotted in nautilus side pane" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/437606
<Amaranth> lmao
<Amaranth> I just asked keybuk to test a 2 year old crash bug in karmic :P
<Amaranth> Someone else commented it was still happening for them in jaunty, thought that was the same as the reporter
<rugby471> mac_v: hello
<mac_v> rugby471: hey
<rugby471> mac_v: I ignored doing the network manager stuff as some of the icon names are messed up (ie. nm-applet has an icon for 75% but the standard icon names don't)
<rugby471> mac_v: however I recursively vacuumed defs, created all symlinks, renamed one file that wasn't correct and created all symlinks :-)
<rugby471> mac_v: https://code.launchpad.net/~rugby471/humanity/humanity-andrews-changes
<Zdra> kenvandine, is it a bug or feature that notify bubbles are not on top of screen
<dobey> Zdra: "not on top"?
<Zdra> it is not at the same position than before, it a bit below
<tgpraveen>  Zdra are the sync notifications like volume etc on top
<tgpraveen> ie their original posn
<Zdra> tgpraveen, yep
<Zdra> but not all empathy notify
<tgpraveen> yeah that was a design change which was suggested to separate sync/async notifications
<tgpraveen> dont know if it went in right now or not
<Zdra> that looks like a bug...
<Zdra> asac, any chance to get epiphany-extentions packaged for webkit version?
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-09-27
<Amaranth> hyperair: #compiz-dev could probably just take it from you
<hyperair> Amaranth: a bit too late, the patch's already committed =)
<hyperair> but yeah i took it to #compiz-dev
<Amaranth> hyperair: Did you see the PPA I started for compiz++?
<hyperair> Amaranth: YOU DID?!
<Amaranth> I got compiz and libcompizconfig done, iirc
<hyperair> >=O
<hyperair> after all the efforts i went through compiling and stuffing into /opt!
<Amaranth> But then seb128 said to merge with the debian packaging and I couldn't get any answer from the debian packager on my changes
<hyperair> ah i see.
<Amaranth> So that's where I stopped working on it
<Amaranth> I rewrote the compiz package to use dh 7
<hyperair> awesome!
<hyperair> will there be a daily PPA for compiz++?
<Amaranth> And I was going to include the plugin packs as submodules of the compiz package so they would always be in sync and we could easily creatively split them up based on usage
<hyperair> ah i see
<hyperair> that's an interesting idea.
<Amaranth> Maybe, I might just go implement all my ideas anyway and get seb128 to recognize the awesomeness
<hyperair> but that'd require you to generate your own tarballs, right?
<Amaranth> Oh, crap, I deleted my PPA because some idiots were trying to use it and it didn't have all the packages
<hyperair> lol
<Amaranth> I hope I still have the source packages somewhere...
<hyperair> you should always maintain these things in git =p
<Amaranth> hyperair: I believe dh 7 supports a source package with multiple tarballs
<hyperair> oh yeah it does.
<Amaranth> Or maybe I would have to roll my own 'compiz' tarball
<Amaranth> Oh, I still have my bzr branches
<hyperair> you might, if you're going for the submodule method
<Amaranth> https://code.launchpad.net/~amaranth/compiz/0.9
<hyperair> git-buildpackage hates submodules in any case.
<Amaranth> Nice simple rules file
<hyperair> why are you still depending on cdbs, though?
<Amaranth> the translation stripping stuff
<hyperair> afaik you don't need cdbs for that.
<hyperair> my dh7 packages don't.
<hyperair> e.g. nautilus-share
<Amaranth> Do you strip the translations though? You actually have to put something in rules to do it
<Amaranth> From the gconf schemas, I mean
<hyperair> eh?
<hyperair> gconf?
<hyperair> oh nautilus-share doesn't have gconf
<hyperair> wait a sec, i could have sworn i made nautilus-share use dh7
<hyperair> why is it still using cdbs D=
<hyperair> anyway, i have to be going. ttyl
<RAOF> Who feels like sponsoring some bugfixes!
<kklimonda> RAOF: do you have any idea if the subpar performance of unity is related to nvidia drivers?
<RAOF> It's sub-par on nvidia?
<kklimonda> well, not even a subpar performance - just that using unity (with some pretty standard apps) makes my laptop boil :/
<RAOF> I should probably install the blob on one of my nvidia machines, but Alberto does such a good job of maintaining it!
<kklimonda> temperature is ~7-8 degrees higher then what I get on standard desktop and it can raise up to ~90
<RAOF> I guess it's possible that unity hits codepaths poorly-optimised by the nvidia drivers.  I'd be a bit surprised, though, since AFAIK unity tends to be developed on a combination of intel & nvidia boxes.
<kklimonda> I can see mutter constantly use some cpu even if I just type in the terminal..
<RAOF> I'd give #ayatana a try, or... #ubuntu-dx?  Where do our DX guys hang out? :)
<kklimonda> on #ayatana afair
<kklimonda> do you know who I should ask directly?
<RAOF> Not really; both DBO and MacSlow would probably be knowledgable in the appropriate areas, though.
<DBO> kklimonda, whats up?
<kklimonda> thanks, I'll ask them
<kklimonda> DBO: unity is boiling my laptop :/
<kklimonda> well, not exactly but it's noticeably hotter
<DBO> kklimonda, a little more explanation would be nice :)
<kklimonda> DBO: there isn't much else - just by running unity (firefox, evolution, terminal, few more apps but nothing cpu intensive) my laptop runs 7-8 degrees hotter then when I use standard desktop.
<DBO> kklimonda, okay a small battery of questions: CPU/GPU? CPU usage levels when running unity? Standard desktop == compiz?
<kklimonda> DBO: compiz, core2duo 2.4Ghz with nvidia quadro 140m
<DBO> kklimonda, using the nvidia proprietary drivers?
<kklimonda> yes
<DBO> hows CPU?
<kklimonda> DBO: hmm.. I get constant 20% cpu usage when I move terminal window slowly
<kklimonda> slower I move it the higher cpu usage is :)
<DBO> thats actually expected, how is it just sitting there?
<kklimonda> it's sitting at 1-2%
<kklimonda> 4 windows: 2 terminals, transmission and rhythmbox in background
<kklimonda> when I type in terminal cpu usage raises to ~7%
<DBO> running maverick?
<kklimonda> DBO: yeah, up to date
<DBO> the CPU usage seems fine, almost idle
<DBO> it is likely the high temperature is related to GPU being powered up into a higher power state
<DBO> this is one of the few times a nvidia chip is working against you here...
<kklimonda> can I actually force it to stay in powersave?
<kklimonda> and my nvidia is a nasty beast - it's actively working on making my laptop useless by burning itself ;)
<kklimonda> btw, I have crashed mutter/unity twice already
<kklimonda> and I've been running it for an hour or so :)
 * DBO sighs
<RAOF> DBO: You should have quit about a month ago.  It was much more stable ;)
<DBO> it wasn't us who broke it
<DBO> all these new updates came into Maverick
<RAOF> Oh, yeah.  There was a clutter update, wasn't there.
<DBO> how much can I bitch about clutter in public?
<kklimonda> but the stacktrace actually looks useful: __strlen_sse2 () at ../sysdeps/x86_64/multiarch/../strlen.S:31
<kklimonda>  g_strconcat (string1=0x7fc006c0c50b "app-") at /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.25.15/glib/gstrfuncs.c:310
<DBO> ? more?
<kklimonda> DBO: I can subscribe you if you can give me your launchpad id :)
<DBO> jassmith
<DBO> link me the bug?
<kklimonda> it's not retraced yet but first 3 frames are available.
<kklimonda> bug 648548
<ubot2> kklimonda: Bug 648548 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/648548 is private
<kklimonda> subscribing you
<kklimonda> done
<DBO> kklimonda, why is a Unity bug private such that not even the unity team can look at it?
<kklimonda> DBO: until it's retraced it's not available to anyone because CoreDump is still attached
<DBO> ahhh
<DBO> well, looks like we got vala fucked again, I'll look at it
<micahg> !ohmy | DBO
<ubot2> DBO: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<kklimonda> DBO: it's not that hard to make vala generate stupid things :/
<DBO> indeed
<DBO> RAOF, you think I should try for Ubuntu membership
<kklimonda> yeah, you were right - It's probably gpu reving up to make all the bling show on the screen every time I do something.
<RAOF> DBO: Sure, if you want to.
<RAOF> I mean, I know you :)
<DBO> hehe I am curious how that would go
<kklimonda> DBO: after I spent last 20 minutes doing nothing but chatting here the temperature has dropped down.
<DBO> "So what have you done for Ubuntu?" "Oh you know... stuff"
<DBO> kklimonda, I suspect what is going on is as you do stuff mutter in all its wisdome is getting a big ol stream of damage events
<DBO> unlike compiz its not all that smart about occlusion and just goes ahead and tfp's the living heck (welcome micahg) out of your system
<kklimonda> that's unfortunate
<DBO> this is causing your X driver to enter a spin loop (TFP is awesome) and spins the nvidia driver up to a higher power state
<RAOF> DBO: It should be using the GL occlusion query that locked the GPU on i965 :)
<DBO> in so many ways I hate linux drivers
<kklimonda> DBO: any chance you can fix that before natty release? ;)
<kklimonda> because I refuse to use gnome shell
<DBO> the crash? yes
<kklimonda> mutter being stupid :)
<RAOF> Speaking of which… sponsorship of mesa & xserver-xorg-video-intel from http://cooperteam.net/Packages/ would be appreciated :)
<DBO> the performance? my god man I rewrite the entire logic of how clutter picks actors (no small task, they chiding me for even suggesting i could do it)
<DBO> rewrote*
<kklimonda> I wonder if I can at least force nvidia to stay in powersave mode..
<kklimonda> It's not like I use it for anything
<kklimonda> the worst purchase ever - for various reasons
<kklimonda> oh wait, the ibook that broke 4 times was probably even worse..
<DBO> no you cant
<DBO> nvidia has openly stated that
<DBO> basically they need to be able to power up in dual monitor situations
<DBO> so rather than giving you that control
<DBO> well you get the idea...
<kklimonda> right, users are obviously too stupid for their own good so It's important to think for them..
<kklimonda> DBO: btw, do you know if it's reported that, when an application is maximised, I can't double click on the top panel (where appmenu-gtk lives) to unmaximise it?
<kklimonda> I haven't seen it reported but maybe I'm not looking at the right packae
<DBO> kklimonda, thats more of a feature issue than a bug
<DBO> I know that code is not written
<kklimonda> DBO: oh, so it's on the radar?
<DBO> mmm no comment
<kklimonda> :)
<Sarvatt> kklimonda: yeah you can, with the registrydwords module option
<kklimonda> Sarvatt: any drawbacks?
<Sarvatt> i can't remember the exact stanza for minimum all the time though..
<kklimonda> other then not being able to rev it up without restarting X :)
<Sarvatt> PowerMizerEnable=0x1 PerfLevelSrc=0x2233 PowerMizerDefault=0x3  -- thats always min power on battery, adaptive on ac
<kklimonda> google, here I come
<Sarvatt> you can probably tweak it with nvidia-settings on the command line, i know xorg.conf stopped working around the 180 series
<Sarvatt> lemme boot up my nvidia and see how I did it
<kklimonda> thanks
<Sarvatt> ok level 1 is max performance 3 is min power for each of the settings, PerfLevelSrc=0x2222 makes it fixed frequency on ac and battery, 2233 is fixed on battery adaptive on ac
<Sarvatt> need to add options nvidia NVreg_RegistryDwords="foo" in a /etc/modprobe.d/whatever.conf
<Sarvatt> might be options nvidia-current actually
<Sarvatt> looks like i'm not using any of the settings at the moment on that machine to reference, I always get thrown off when I go to disable it
<Sarvatt> options nvidia NVreg_RegistryDwords="PowerMizerEnable=0x1; PerfLevelSrc=0x2222; PowerMizerDefault=0x3"
<Sarvatt> that should work
<Sarvatt> vdpau needs more than the min frequency so you might not want to use it :)
<kklimonda> I have never really had much luck with vdpau anyway
<kklimonda> option nvidia or nvidia-current?
<kklimonda> options*
<kklimonda> ok, lets see what happens
<Sarvatt> oh! I was using xorg.conf, I guess it does work again!
<Sarvatt> i have Option "RegistryDwords" "PowerMizerEnable=0x1; PerfLevelSrc=0x2233; PowerMizerDefault=0x3; PowerMizerDefaultAC=0x2" in the device section of my xorg.conf
<Sarvatt> it only worked via a kernel module option from 180-195 from what I remember, but its working via xorg.conf in this 260 driver
<kklimonda> hmm, it doesn't seem to work - at least nvidia-settings says that gpu revs up as always..
<kklimonda> is modprobe -r nvidia-current && modprobe nvidia-current enough?
<Sarvatt> what GPU do you have?
<kklimonda> quadro 140m
<Sarvatt> if its before 8xxx it proably wont work
<kklimonda> no, it's 8xxx
<Sarvatt> oh thats the same as I have and its working
<kklimonda> hmm.. then I'm probably doing it wrong
<Sarvatt> its sitting at 169/100 in nvidia-settings no  matter what I do with the xorg.conf
<Sarvatt> (on battery)
<Sarvatt> http://pastebin.com/kpb2Quzg
<kklimonda> I should remove the last one?
<Sarvatt> yeah no need for the module option, xorg.conf works
<Sarvatt> sorry about that
<kklimonda> i.e. PowerMizerDefaultAC=0x2
<Sarvatt> try Option  "RegistryDwords" "PowerMizerEnable=0x1; PerfLevelSrc=0x2222; PowerMizerDefault=0x3; PowerMizerDefaultAC=0x3"
<Sarvatt> that should be always lowest power mode
<Sarvatt> dont have an ac adapter handy to check it
<Sarvatt> nouveau will have power management for natty at least
<kklimonda> yeah, it works now - everything is so slow :D
<kklimonda> well, not everything but the fade-in/fade-out is
<Sarvatt> might want to use adaptive that only goes up to performance level 1, but heck if I know what that combination would be :)
<kklimonda> yeah, that would probably be perfect.. Good to know that nvidia provides a detailed documentation for this feature ;)
<Sarvatt> i know you can do that though because i've had it before
<kklimonda> 0x2 maybe?
<Sarvatt> *that* might be the thing you need to use the kernel module options to accomplish
<Sarvatt> hmm
<Sarvatt> actually, try this
<Sarvatt> Option  "RegistryDwords" "PowerMizerEnable=0x1; PerfLevelSrc=0x3333; PowerMizerDefault=0x3; PowerMizerDefaultAC=0x2"
 * Sarvatt thinks default sets the max level but isn't sure
<kklimonda> http://tutanhamon.com.ua/technovodstvo/NVIDIA-UNIX-driver/ do you think it's up to date?
<Sarvatt> yeah those two default values pick the performance level to use, with 1 being the fastest level and 3 being the slowest level
<Sarvatt> so Option  "RegistryDwords" "PowerMizerEnable=0x1; PerfLevelSrc=0x3333; PowerMizerDefault=0x2; PowerMizerDefaultAC=0x2" would do it
<Sarvatt> the options have been there for years and years so  I'm sure it is
<kklimonda> it seem to be stuck at the Level 1
<kklimonda> or not
<kklimonda> it just took a while
<Sarvatt> it go own to 0 or up to 2?
<kklimonda> only down to 0
<kklimonda> thanks
<Sarvatt> sweet, no problem
<didrocks> good morning
<RAOF> Aloha, didrocks!
<didrocks> hey RAOF, how are you?
<RAOF> Pretty good.
<RAOF> Oh, whoops.  Just cliked on a link.  I may be slightly less than responsive while KDE tries to launch hundreds of winebrowser instances for no particularly good reason.
<didrocks> :)
<RAOF> Yay!  It's done.
<pitti> Good morning
<TheMuso> Hey pitti, didrocks.
<didrocks> Guten Morgen pitti
<didrocks> hey TheMuso
<pitti> hey TheMuso, had a nice weekend?
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<TheMuso> pitti: Certainly did thanks, a little warmer than I'd like for early sprig however.
<TheMuso> early/mid spring even
<pitti> lucky you - it has been raining here since Saturday, and will most of the week
<RAOF> And we've got strong wind here - although it's settled down a bit during the day.
<seb128> hello
<didrocks> hey seb128 :)
<seb128> lut didrocks
<didrocks> welcome back! how were your holidays?
<seb128> how are you?
<seb128> great, I managed to not work at all
<seb128> I almost didn't turn the computer on
<seb128> how did those 10 days go?
<didrocks> busy :)
<didrocks> but good I think!
<didrocks> a lot of RC bug closed and such
<didrocks> and a lot of uploads :)
<didrocks> happy to hear you didn't turn the computer on during your holidays :)
<mvo> hey seb128 - welcome back!
<seb128> hey mvo, thanks!
<seb128> didrocks, great
<seb128> didrocks, where do we stand quality and updates wise
<seb128> desktop and une?
<didrocks> seb128: desktop has few remaining RC bugs, I didn't get anything worrying on the list
<seb128> ok, great
<didrocks> I finished updating gnome 2.31.92 last week, all went well
<seb128> how did the meeting go?
<didrocks> (apart from glib and gtk I let you that part :p)
<seb128> brb coffee ready
<seb128> alright
<seb128> new GNOME today right?
<seb128> 2.32?
<didrocks> right, finishing my emails first and then, jump on them :)
<didrocks> unity got a lot, a lot, a lot of bug fixes :)
<didrocks> it's really good those days!
<didrocks> still some few bugs which should be fixed as of today
<didrocks> a lot of unexpected extra work like libindicator soname bump… but overall all went well
<didrocks> and both meetings were smooth :) nothing particular
<seb128> ok great
<seb128> I'm catching up on emails, it's crazy
<seb128> especially my bugmails box which has received lot of bug watch updates it seems
<seb128> didrocks, seems there was some discussion about the signature
<seb128> thanks for fixing it ;-)
<seb128> did we just decide to go back to the hack I did without your changes to set it as default?
 * mvo restarts to test mesa changes
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, quite hot discussion :)
<didrocks> good luck on email catching
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, it's your hack + some small fixes, but not the default addition
<seb128> 91_git_fix_cache_issues.patch
<seb128> ok
<seb128> didrocks, ^ in gnome-menus
<seb128> isn't the caching ubuntu specific?
<didrocks> seb128: no, this is the internal gnome-menus cache, not the file cache
<seb128> ok
<didrocks> seb128: don't do like vuntz, he was blaming our cache :p
<vuntz> seb128: welcome back. Make sure to blame didrocks a lot!
<didrocks> and then, realize it was all his fault!
<didrocks> he didn't believe me :p
<vuntz> didrocks: of course I didn't believe you. As usual :-)
<seb128> hey vuntz
<mvo> on todays upgrade I get a lot warnings about a missing "/usr/lib/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/loaders.cache" - known issue?
<seb128> sort of
<seb128> that's nothing new in any case
<seb128> it's there since gdk-pixbuf has its own source
<seb128> I pinged you about that by then
<baptistemm> hello
<seb128> the issue is that the gdk-pixbuf postinst create the cache
<seb128> but other postinsts can be run before this one and use the pixbufs
<seb128> ie softwares installing icons
<seb128> running gtk-update-icon-cache
<seb128> mvo, ^
<seb128> baptistemm, lut
<seb128> mvo, we would need a way to ensure that the gdx-pixbuf postinst is triggered before the others
<seb128> but there is no way to do that right?
<mvo> hm, ok
<mvo> so its harmless?
<seb128> not sure
<seb128> I'm not sure it doesn't make the icon cache updates fail
<pitti> hey seb128, welcome back! had a nice vacatin?
<seb128> hey pitti!
<seb128> excellent thanjks
 * pitti hugs seb128
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<seb128> how are things around?
<pitti> pretty hectic last week, but settling down
<seb128> I'm still catching up, anything I should know about?
<seb128> oh? breakage? or just rc bug fixing sprint?
<pitti> the latter
<pitti> i386 retracer fixed, FYI (python module breakage again)
<mvo> what is the shortcut in unity that was alt-f2 in most other systems?
<pitti> if a "run app" feature is available, why wouldn't it be alt-f2?
<mvo> I don't know
<baptistemm> salut seb128
<mvo> I guess there is none
<mvo> :/(
<didrocks> mvo: there is none
<mvo> didrocks: bug #648625 fwiw, mutter crashing reliable for me on right click on any launcher item and clicking on a action in there
<ubot2> mvo: Bug 648625 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/648625 is private
<didrocks> mvo: waow, can't open the bug :)
<didrocks> mvo: ATI card?
<mvo> didrocks: intel
<mvo> didrocks: subscribed you
<didrocks> mvo: thanks
<didrocks> mvo: sounds like GL issue
<mvo> possible
<didrocks> can you paste to the bug report your exact intel card?
<didrocks> there were a feature planned for a fallback if GL support in quicklist wasn't handle by the hw
<didrocks> unfortunately, that branch didn't land and may won't be in maverick
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey
<seb128> how are you?
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128, you're back!
<chrisccoulson> did you enjoy your vacation?
<chrisccoulson> i'm good thanks
<seb128> yes, I had a great time away from the computer
<seb128> I'm happy to be back to it after 2 weeks though ;-)à
<chrisccoulson> heh _;_
<chrisccoulson> oops
<chrisccoulson> :-)
<chrisccoulson> not sure what happened there ;)
<chrisccoulson> i bet you have a lot of bug mail to get through this morning
<seb128> emails yes, not only bugemails
<seb128> I think I will just set the bug emails as read
<seb128> I've read the ones assigned to me or the team
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi didrocks, how are you?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: got a lot of rest this week-end, so fine, yes! ;)
<didrocks> and you?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm good thanks. i got quite a bit of rest too
<mvo> didrocks: running netbook-session and switching back set the gconf key for "metacity-is-a-compoisition manager"
<fta> didrocks, hi, do you still plan to sponsor the tiny cairo fix?
<mvo> didrocks: and it shufffled my custom button_layout (that one is minor)
<mvo> didrocks: just fyi, not terrible
<didrocks> fta: not right now, but can maybe do later or hunt for another sponsor :)
<didrocks> mvo: hum? switching back to the desktop session change the default compositing manager?
<mvo> didrocks: it appears to have set /apps/metacity/general/compositing_manager to true
<didrocks> interesting, that's maybe a side issue when mutter is started
 * didrocks checks the value there
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - any bugs you want me to fix today? :-)
<chrisccoulson> i got the totem one fixed on friday
<didrocks> hum, it's false there, will try later on :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: yeah, I saw that! thanks a lot :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: hum, there is still those 2 ftbfs (the syncevo and the testsuite of xvfb). Not sure how important it is. Do you want to work on them?
<didrocks> the totem fix really rocks! ;)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, sure
<didrocks> thanks chrisccoulson :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I'll upload it with the new totem btw
<didrocks> mvo: can you log a bug and subscribe me? I'll have a test later on a fresh install :)
<mvo> didrocks: sure
<didrocks> mvo: thanks :)
<mvo> didrocks: what package? unity?
<didrocks> mvo: add a unity upstream task for tracking, but I would say ubuntu-netbook-default-settings for the package
<seb128> chrisccoulson, having some free time today?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i can look at some desktop bugs today
<seb128> didrocks, how busy are you?
<seb128> I'm trying to organize GNOME 2.32 updates ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: well, quite a bit right now :-) will be able to start updates on 30 minutes, I hope :)
<seb128> ok
<didrocks> seb128: will do the gnome-games one
<mvo> didrocks: bug #648662
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 648662 in ubuntu-netbook-default-settings (Ubuntu) "after switching from netbook-session to desktop-session metacity is a composiotr (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/648662
<seb128> didrocks, ok
<seb128> I will start with the gdk-pixbuf gtk glib
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, the one I even didn't try to touch :)
<didrocks> seb128: oh about gtk, one sec
<seb128> yes?
<seb128> pitti, do I need ack from somebody to sync telepathy-* updates from debian?
 * didrocks looks at emails
<seb128> we have the current rc tarballs and they rolled stable ones while I was away
<didrocks> seb128: bratche fixed bug #644730 and it's now commited upstream AFAIK, maybe should be interesting to pick it
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 644730 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu) "Remove mouse scrolling from GtkNotebook tabs (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/644730
<seb128> didrocks, ok thanks
<didrocks> bratsche*
<didrocks> yw :)
<pitti> seb128: you were on the freeze exceptions delegates list for GNOME, but since you were on holiday and couldn't confirm, you got taken off, I think
<pitti> seb128: but at this point I think it's better to have a bug and document it, and get a signoff
<seb128> pitti, hum ok, one bug for each I guess?
<didrocks> seb128: tp-glib is depending on latest gir
<pitti> seb128: or task, if the kind of changes are similar
<didrocks> and that blocks another tp package
<seb128> didrocks, well quite some 2.32 tarballs will
<seb128> I will just revert those commits
<didrocks> yeah, it's just a FYI stuff :) I didn't have the time to look at it and ken told me it wasn't trivial to revert
<seb128> pitti, do you prefer a bug or a fakesync so it can be reviewed in the queue?
<seb128> didrocks, ok
<pitti> seb128: I don't mind much; fakesync makes it easier to review, though
<seb128> didrocks, the gtk change seems controversial that will be for next cycle
<pitti> seb128: but harder to comment if there are questionable changs
<didrocks> seb128: sure
<seb128> pitti, ok, let me see the diff first and I will do what seems easier
<gord> mvo, hey, re bug 648625 - could you pastebin me the output of gconftool-2 --get /desktop/unity/launcher/favorites/favorites_list please?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 648625 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "mutter crashed with SIGSEGV in g_strconcat() (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/648625
<didrocks> mvo: about bug #648662, I should miss something. Reinstall there an ubuntu-desktop, add ubunut-netbook, switching to the session, and then switching back to ubuntu-desktop session and the compositing_manager didn't change and still distro's default (and then, false…)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 648662 in ubuntu-netbook-default-settings (Ubuntu) "after switching from netbook-session to desktop-session metacity is a composiotr (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/648662
<seb128> ok lunch time
<didrocks> enjoy seb128
<seb128> didrocks, I can do the vuntz's tarball after lunch
<seb128> ie gnome-desktop libwnck etc
<didrocks> ok thanks :)
<didrocks> restart on live, will be back in less than 10 min if everything's ok
<seb128> didrocks, re
<didrocks> re seb128
<seb128> didrocks, so what went wrong? you came back after 11 minutes
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: well, time to finish uploading gnome-games. not used to slow network :)
<didrocks> seb128: the thing is, it seems my fix doesn't work, so a few reboot for testing will be needed
<seb128> ok
<seb128> didrocks, hint from a slow dsl user, scp your .changes .diff.gz .dsc on chinstrap or similar
<mvo> didrocks: I wonder if it was because of my earlier mutter crash? the compositing_manager change I mean
<seb128> then wget the orig and dput there
<rodrigo_> seb128, didrocks: can you please review, upload and merge this -> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntu/maverick/rhythmbox/unbreak-python-bindings/+merge/36699
<seb128> didrocks, rodrigo_: doing it
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I think I'll do that :)
<rodrigo_> thanks!
<mvo> didrocks: its a relatively fresh install (mid-last week) and I'm pretty sure I did not set it myself or did anything other fancy (yet) other then playing with unity
<didrocks> mvo: do you have in your desktop session fancy launchers in panels or in the desktop? :)
<didrocks> mvo: I think printing the key gord pointed at will be a nice clue
<didrocks> ok, restarting to debug
<didrocks> seb128: have you already done gnome-session? I have a patch to update first
<seb128> didrocks, no
<seb128> you can do it if you want
<didrocks> seb128: I'll do it then :)
<seb128> thanks
<pedro_> hello folks
<seb128> hey pedro_!
<pedro_> seb128! welcome back! :-)
<seb128> thanks!
<pedro_> seb128, did you got too many 'bug watch updates' emails?
<seb128> pedro_, enough to decide to mark my bugmails box as read
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> so if you need me to know about a bug which was not assigned to me or the team ping me on IRC
<pedro_> haha
<pedro_> ok will do it
<pedro_> i've been doing the same for closed bugs btw
<bilalakhtar> seb128: Welcome back and THANKS!
<seb128> bilalakhtar, hey, thanks for what?
<bilalakhtar> seb128: Thanks for the endorsement on that day
<seb128> oh right
<bilalakhtar> seb128: I didn't get to thank you since then :)
<bilalakhtar> You went on vacation
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> right, which is one of the reason I was quite busy before the meeting and didn't have time to write on the wiki for you
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do you want to help on GNOME updates?
<seb128> we are in a hurry to get 2.32 in today
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, sure
<jcastro> welcome back seb!
<cyphermox> seb128, how can I pitch in?
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, same here, would I be able to help?
<seb128> ok, great, motivated people there!
<seb128> we work from http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/versions.html but we don't want to update everything
<seb128> let me list some updates to do, whoever want to do one say "claiming <source>é
<seb128> we will use IRC to dispatch tasks
<jcastro> seb128: I am just here to say if you have more bugs --> klattimer
<seb128> jcastro, hey
<seb128> jcastro, I'm just back from holidays so right now I don't have my hands on the bug state
<seb128> didrocks, ^ though
<seb128> you probably have a better overview of things
<didrocks> jcastro: oh, he already finished all others I gave? sweet. Will have a look
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, once empathy releases 2.32.0 i can get a branch done for ya
 * didrocks finishes something and have a look then
<seb128> bcurtiswx: great
<didrocks> hey mterry!
<didrocks> mterry: welcome to the team :)
<mterry> didrocks, hi!  :)
<seb128> mterry, hey
<mterry> seb128, yo!
<seb128> mterry, welcome on board
<mterry> thanks!
<cyphermox> chrisccoulson, just a reminder, if you could spend a minute or two to look at my merge req. for bug 575160
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 575160 in seamonkey (openSUSE) (and 3 other projects) "seamonkey 2.0 crashes with 'RenderBadPicture' diagnostics (affects: 19) (dups: 4) (heat: 125)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/575160
<jcastro> mterry: \o/
<mterry> :)
<seb128> ok so
<fagan> 13:57 < jcastro> seb128: I am just here to say if you have more bugs --> klattimer
<fagan> huh
<fagan> I just clicked on the window
<fagan> and it pased something
<fagan> :/
<seb128> so
<chrisccoulson> cyphermox, micahg mentioned it in #ubuntu-mozillateam this morning, and he has an idea of what to do to make it work with system cairo
<chrisccoulson> but hasn't had time to write a patch yet
<seb128> chrisccoulson, bcurtiswx, cyphermox:
<seb128> if you want to do some updates
<cyphermox> chrisccoulson, ah, right, okay then :)
<seb128> http://download.gnome.org/sources/vino/2.32/vino-2.32.0.tar.gz
<seb128> http://download.gnome.org/sources/libgweather/2.30/libgweather-2.30.3.tar.gz
<seb128> http://download.gnome.org/sources/libwnck/2.30/libwnck-2.30.5.tar.gz
<seb128> http://download.gnome.org/sources/gnome-menus/2.30/gnome-menus-2.30.4.tar.gz
<seb128> http://download.gnome.org/sources/simple-scan/2.32/simple-scan-2.32.0.tar.gz
<seb128> http://download.gnome.org/sources/libbonobo/2.32/libbonobo-2.32.0.tar.gz
<seb128> http://download.gnome.org/sources/gucharmap/2.32/gucharmap-2.32.0.tar.gz
<seb128> http://download.gnome.org/sources/vte/0.26/vte-0.26.0.tar.gz
<seb128> ^ if you start on one say it there
<cyphermox> claiming libgweather ;)
<seb128> [UPDATING] source
<cyphermox> d'oh
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> cyphermox, noted ;-)
<seb128> I just decided on [UPDATING] for easier parsing
<seb128> mterry, ^ if you want to help on those today
<cassidy> one more soon for you guys, I'm distchecking Empathy 2.32.0 atm :)
<seb128> we will probably get extra one comings
<bcurtiswx_> [UPDATING] vino
<seb128> bcurtiswx_: ^ empathy will be yours as well
<seb128> thanks
<bcurtiswx_> cassidy, OK i'll be on that too then
<corecode> hey
<mterry> seb128, sure, I can claim something.  gucharmap?
<corecode> chrisccoulson: around?
<chrisccoulson> claiming vte (but i will need someone to sponsor that)
<chrisccoulson> corecode, yes
<didrocks> [UPDATING] libwnck
<corecode> chrisccoulson: your last gnome-terminal update on lucid removed the useful rows/columns setting
<corecode> chrisccoulson: i understand that that happened upstream, but still.  that's in reference to bug #510483
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 510483 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Gnome-terminal ignores /usr/share/vte/termcap/xterm (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/510483
<chrisccoulson> corecode, that's because it was removed in the upstream stable release. it should never have been there in the first place, and is just unfortunate that we shipped with an unstable version
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok
<corecode> chrisccoulson: i disagree; it is a very useful thing to have
<corecode> chrisccoulson: before, you had to modify termcap entries that are likely to be overwritten on updates
<corecode> chrisccoulson: now you could actually change the default size at a sensible place
<corecode> chrisccoulson: and what's worse is that this now changed mid-release
<corecode> and in maverick it will change back
<seb128> http://download.gnome.org/sources/libgnome-keyring/2.31/libgnome-keyring-2.31.92.tar.gz
<seb128> ^ other update
<corecode> that's quite counter least astonishment
<chrisccoulson> corecode, it was removed to fix gnome bug 607875
<ubot2> Gnome bug 607875 in Profiles "ignores termcap?" [Blocker,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=607875
<corecode> chrisccoulson: i understand that
<corecode> chrisccoulson: does not seem like a reasonable decision to me
 * cyphermox brb -> making tea
<corecode> after all it is much easier to change the default size in the gui than by editing some termcap entry
<corecode> now that this has been reverted, everybody who finally did change the default size will be surprised
<OwaisL> hi, does anyone know if the xorg edgers ppa fixes Intel GM issue for clutter?
<fagan> OwaisL: you should ask the #ubuntu-x guys
<fagan> they would know
<cassidy> seb128, are you going to pacakge GTK 2.22 in Maverick ?
<OwaisL> fagan, all right. thanks
<OwaisL> join #ubuntu-x
<seb128> cassidy, yes, I'm on it
<seb128> cassidy, we might not update the telepathy-glib etc though
<OwaisL> damn.. i always f*ck up the join command
<seb128> since it seems you require a new gobject introspection
<cassidy> seb128, yeah, that's the only way to get it working properly it seems :\
<cassidy> because of gir, not our code
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, this always confused me.  since there's an ~ubuntu-desktop/empathy that has only the debian directory.  do you want two separate merge requests (one for the lp:ubuntu/empathy and one for lp:~ubuntu-desktop/empathy) ?
<seb128> no
<seb128> just the one indicated in the control or by apt-get source
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, OK
<seb128> ie lp:~ubuntu-desktop/empathy/ubuntu
<seb128> the other one is an autoimport from the uploads
<cyphermox> for these updates, is there already a master bug or should I be filing something for libgweather?
<mterry> seb128, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gucharmap/+bug/648894 (need a sponsor for gucharmap 2.32.0)
<seb128> cyphermox, just upload
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 648894 in gucharmap (Ubuntu) "Merge new release 2.32.0 (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> mterry, thanks
<seb128> cyphermox, mterry, chrisccoulson, bcurtiswx: no need of bugs for the exception
<seb128> those are part of GNOME with a standing exception
<mterry> seb128, sure, but needed a place for debdiff, no?
<seb128> but it would be nice if you could rather work on having merge requests
<desrt> seb128: good vacation?
<mterry> seb128, oh right.  :)
<seb128> desrt, hey, yes, thanks
<desrt> nice to have you back :)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> I'm trying to get the new glib in today
<desrt> don't
<desrt> i'll have 2.26.0 out by tonight
<cyphermox> seb128, I can't upload them anyway, but I have a merge request ready for libgweather in 2
<mterry> I'll take simple-scan next
<seb128> desrt, I know but if we get the current we will get closed
<seb128> mterry, thanks
<desrt> closed?
<seb128> desrt, closer
<desrt> ah
<desrt> maybe a good idea, indeed
<seb128> desrt, I will have a hard time to get it in
<desrt> new API changes in 2.26.0
<desrt> *no new
<desrt> just one new API
<seb128> 2.25.16 breaks quite some apis
<desrt> and i plan to render robert's gsettings patch irrelevent
<seb128> it's getting very late
<desrt> ie: i will implement the requested functionality, but in a more robust way, so you can drop the patch
<seb128> candidate iso should start being rolled tomorrow
<seb128> I'm not sure I will manage to get those in
<seb128> let's see
<desrt> would it help if i tried to have the release in a few hours?
<seb128> yes
<desrt> okay.  i'll do that, then
<desrt> bye :)
<seb128> thanks
<cyphermox> seb128, or somebody else; https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/libgweather/update-to-2.30.3/+merge/36713 <-- needs a sponsor/review
<seb128> didrocks, ^ can do that?
<didrocks> seb128: sure
<seb128> thanks
<cyphermox> [UPDATING] gnome-menus
<mterry> seb128, ah, bzr merges so much easier.  :)
<seb128> mterry, ;-)
<mterry> I'll take libwnck
<cyphermox> mterry, I think didrocks was already working on that one?
<didrocks> libwnck already done
<mterry> cyphermox, oh, didn't see it in backlog
<didrocks> and uploaded :)
<cyphermox> mterry, but yeah,  /me <3 bzr merges
<mterry> libbonobo?
<cyphermox> mterry, afaik, free
<seb128> mterry, it's your
<seb128> yours
<seb128> rickspencer3, hey
<rickspencer3> hi seb128
<rickspencer3> welcome back!
<rickspencer3> I bet didrocks was happy to see you this morning :)
<seb128> http://download.gnome.org/sources/gnome-settings-daemon/2.32/gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.0.tar.gz
<seb128> http://download.gnome.org/sources/gnome-control-center/2.32/gnome-control-center-2.32.0.tar.gz
<seb128> rickspencer3, thanks
<seb128> rickspencer3, seems you guys did just fine without me ;-)
<rickspencer3> seb128, well ...
<rickspencer3> we survived
<seb128> but yeah apparently didrocks set on an hectic schedule for that
<didrocks> "hectic" yes… :)
<mterry> seb128, btw, where is glib 2.26.0?  I keep waiting for that release.  Is that scheduled for 3.0 rather than 2.32?
<seb128> mterry, it's coming today, I uploaded 2.25.16 which should be close
<seb128> it's waiting review though
<mterry> seb128, ah good to hear
<cyphermox> seb128, didrocks, should I bother fixing lintian warnings?
<seb128> no
<cyphermox> thx
<seb128> change nothing at this stage
<nessita> hello everyone! I'm getting errors for python-virtkey when installing today's updates http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/501496/
<seb128> hey nessita
<nessita> hey seb128, how are you? we missed you last week!
<seb128> nessita, I'm great thanks
<mterry> I'm taking gnome-settings-daemon too now
<seb128> mterry, thanks, did you finish libbonobo?
<seb128> I'm just making sure I don't miss sponsoring requests ;-)
<mterry> seb128, yeah, the merge request is filed
<mterry> seb128, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntu/maverick/libbonobo/2.32.0/+merge/36715
<seb128> mterry, can you give the url on IRC when you have one?
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<seb128> easier to track, I'm avoiding emails today
<mterry> seb128, heh, right, you're back from vacation  :)
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> and we have one day to get GNOME 2.32 in
<seb128> so busy day ;-)
<nisshh> seb128, holy moly you can type fast :)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> "Gdk-2.0.gir: error: Type reference 'GdkPixbuf' not found"
<seb128> I hate gir
<seb128> gtk 2.22 build fails
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - ok, vte is in bzr for sponsoring
<chrisccoulson> nice easy update :)
<desrt> seb128: :)
<bilalakhtar> seb128: Ready to sponsor a critical bug fix?
<seb128> bilalakhtar, which one?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, great, you might do g-t to go with it then
<desrt> my girlfriend was jhbuilding yesterday
<bilalakhtar> seb128: bug #648695
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 648695 in virtkey (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "package python-virtkey (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: file does not exist: /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/python_virtkey-0.60.0.egg-info (affects: 131) (dups: 98) (heat: 977)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/648695
<bilalakhtar> though I haven't attached patch yet
<desrt> and she was getting upset because she felt confused that something was broken and she didn't know how to fix it
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, can do
<desrt> i ask "what is it?"
<desrt> "uh.. gobject introspection?"
<seb128> desrt, is the end of story telling me how to fix that specific issue? ;-)
 * mterry is enjoying previously-unknown 'bzr lp-open' command
<desrt> no :)
<chrisccoulson> bilalakhtar, i can sponsor that if you like
<seb128> desrt, :-(
<bilalakhtar> Thanks chrisccoulson ! Let me debdiff
<mterry> seb128, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntu/maverick/gnome-settings-daemon/2.32.0/+merge/36719
<mterry> I'll take gnome-control-center
<seb128> mterry, ok, thanks
<chrisccoulson> hi mterry, and welcome!
<bilalakhtar> chrisccoulson: You may see the debdiff now
<mterry> chrisccoulson, hello!  :)
<chrisccoulson> bilalakhtar, thanks
<seb128> mterry, you want to pay attention to apt-get source
<seb128> mterry, or use debcheckout
<seb128> mterry, we usually use lp:~ubuntu-desktop/source/ubuntu
<seb128> with only the debian dir
<seb128> for our packaging
<seb128> it's listed in the control and apt-get source or debcheckout should do the right thing
<mterry> seb128, oh, I was used to jamesw's instructions.  OK.  Do I need to redo any of the merges?
 * bilalakhtar hopes the patch is good
<seb128> mterry, no, I will sort those, just do it for the next one
<mterry> seb128, yup, sorry for busywork
<seb128> mterry, we have the discussion with james_w every cycle ;-)
<seb128> we still feel that fetching the whole source history is very slow for no real benefit
<seb128> mterry, no worry
<seb128> http://download.gnome.org/sources/nautilus/2.32/nautilus-2.32.0.tar.gz
<bilalakhtar> chrisccoulson: Are you a core-dev?
<bilalakhtar> ah, you have upload rights for virtkey
<chrisccoulson> bilalakhtar, no, i can still upload that :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, when do you apply btw? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> i really need to do that soon :/
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, im doing a pbuilder-maverick build on empathy, will have merge shortly on that
<seb128> ok
<bilalakhtar> good to see good participation in the desktop team
 * bcurtiswx_ isn't even in the desktop team :P
<seb128> no need to be in the team to contribute ;-)
<seb128> but yeah, great to see the channel active
<bilalakhtar> bcurtiswx_: Even I am not, but I help fix some trivial bugs in the desktop packages, and so we are part of the desktop contributors
<bilalakhtar> that's what I meant
<bcurtiswx_> bilalakhtar, Ok then, i agree :)
<bilalakhtar> This channel is never dead, unlike other development team channels like #ubuntu-motu
<bcurtiswx_> ugh, idk how i didn't have a create with pbuilder yet.. now i have to wait for that.. hahaha
<cyphermox> alright, gnome-menus ready for review/sponsoring: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/gnome-menus/update-to-2.30.4/+merge/36725
<cyphermox> [UPDATING] simple-scan
<mterry> seb128, btw, is there nice documentation for the workflow for a debian-dir-only branch?  I can figure it out myself, but not sure if there are other convenience commands like debcheckout I should be using
<mterry> cyphermox, I did simple-scan
<cyphermox> ah ok
<cyphermox> gucharmap?
<mterry> cyphermox, got that too
<cyphermox> mmkay
<seb128> cyphermox, http://download.gnome.org/sources/totem/2.32/totem-2.32.0.tar.gz
<didrocks> cyphermox: there is a distro patch to add to totem
<didrocks> one sec
<cyphermox> ok
<seb128> you can probably start on it
<mterry> Also, I think libgnome-keyring is unclaimed
<cyphermox> seb128, ok, starting. didrocks, if you can just point me to the bug number when you have it ;)
<seb128> right
<seb128> http://download.gnome.org/sources/nautilus/2.32/nautilus-2.32.0.tar.gz
<seb128> as well
<didrocks> cyphermox: https://launchpad.net/bugs/630753
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 630753 in totem (Ubuntu) "gnome-screensaver activates while watching a movie in totem (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Low,Fix released]
<didrocks> released?
 * didrocks checks
<seb128> didrocks, chrisccoulson uploaded I think
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: ok, didn't see you uploaded :)
<didrocks> yeah, seeing that
<didrocks> I just saw the bug report changing the status
<didrocks> cyphermox: nevermind then :)
<didrocks> and thanks chrisccoulson again!
<cyphermox> didrocks,  hehe okay ;)
<chrisccoulson> :-)
<cyphermox> chrisccoulson, you rock ;)
<didrocks> (and somethimes, reading the french forum can be helpful: I would never have noticed that bug otherwise)
<seb128> pitti, do you know if we have any active r-m this week?
<pitti> seb128: yes, Riddell will manage the RC
<seb128> Riddell, is that you who manage reviewing uploads as well?
<seb128> we have GNOME 2.32 tarballs stacking and no move on the review side
<seb128> I would also sort the glib abi break situation
<seb128> like to sort
<pitti> "no move"? I just flushed the queue around noon
<Riddell> oh I got the job did I?
<didrocks> "noon", it's like years ago :)
<Riddell> pitti: I'll probably need a reminder on what needs doing
<Riddell> seb128: I can do a flush now
<seb128> pitti, sorry but we have over 10 updates already in the queue
<Riddell> review and flush that is
<Riddell> seb128: do you have an opinion on having dbus 1.4.0 in?
<seb128> pitti, and you can count on another 5 to 10 in the next hour
<pitti> seb128: right, that's fine; I can help out a bit with reviewing, I just don't regularly do it every hor
<seb128> Riddell, no
<mterry> seb128, don't think I gave you simple-scan merge URL: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntu/maverick/simple-scan/simple-scan-2.32.0/+merge/36714
<seb128> pitti, we just started around midday, I was busy catching up this morning
<seb128> mterry, thanks
<seb128> didrocks, ^ can you sponsor this one?
<Riddell> seb128: this is the final gnome release tars?
<didrocks> seb128: sure
<seb128> Riddell, yes
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<seb128> Riddell, pitti: the glib update is tricky, see #u-r backlog
<didrocks> yw
<seb128> there is a bug open if that needs discussion
<Riddell> even the gnome-games update is tricky, but that's autotools for you
<bilalakhtar> Thanks thanks thanks chrisccoulson !
<seb128> Riddell, right, you usually want to filter out documentation translations and autotools updates to have a debdiff you can read
 * didrocks uses http://paste.ubuntu.com/501522/
<mterry> seb128, so like this?:  https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/gnome-control-center/ubuntu-2.32.0/+merge/36732
<didrocks> simple-scan sponsored btw
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<seb128> mterry, yes
<mterry> seb128, so sparse!  I like to see all the upstream changes too.  :)
<mterry> I'll take libgnome-keyring, since it still seems unclaimed
<seb128> ok
<seb128> mterry, debdiff is your friend to see the changes in the code ;-)
<didrocks> hum, didn't gnome-keyring it depends on latest gir?
<didrocks> or on unreleased glib, don't remember
<seb128> mterry, sorry I forgot to reply to your question before
<cyphermox> seb128, didrocks, in case it was missed, i had gnome-menus ready:  https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/gnome-menus/update-to-2.30.4/+merge/36725 , working on totem now
<seb128> mterry, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Bzr
<didrocks> there was something, so, be warned!
<didrocks> cyphermox: great, looking :)
<mterry> seb128, btw, you're libgnome-keyring points at 2.31.92, is that correct?
<seb128> mterry, no, I meant 2.32
<mterry> seb128, makes sense  :)
<seb128> hum no
<seb128> mterry, seems .92 was correct
<seb128> that's the current version
<didrocks> I didn't updated, I remember seb128 told me it was broken
<mterry> seb128, seems like I should wait until 2.32.0 is done then
<seb128> didrocks, ?
<seb128> http://git.gnome.org/browse/libgnome-keyring/log/
<seb128> mterry, doesn't hurt to do the .92 one, not sure they will roll a 2.32 one on time
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, what am i doing wrong with bzr push ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/501529/
<mterry> seb128, alright!
<didrocks> 2010-09-13 11:26:40     seb128  didrocks, the gnome-keyring updates are not to do
<seb128> didrocks, right, the daemon we don't update
<seb128> the lib is ok
<didrocks> oh libgnome-keyring
<didrocks> sorry :)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> bcurtiswx_, sorry I've no clue about that, maybe james_w or didrocks can help you
<seb128> didrocks, mterry: I'm sponsoring gnome-menus
<seb128> ups
<seb128> -mterry, +cyphermox, ^
<didrocks> oh good :)
<didrocks> bcurtiswx_: seems you have format issue, run bzr upgrade .
<didrocks> (ok, back on the unity field then)
<bcurtiswx_> didrocks, thx that was it
<Riddell> didrocks: thanks, I added an autotools exclude option to mdebdiff for reviewing the queue
<didrocks> Riddell: that will be useful I guess :)
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~bcurtiswx/ubuntu/maverick/empathy/empathy-2.32.0/+merge/36735
<seb128> bcurtiswx: thanks
<bcurtiswx_> onto vino
<cyphermox> seb128, thanks
<pitti> Riddell: I can do somem reviews; shall I start at the top or bottom of https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+queue?queue_state=1?
<seb128> pitti, thanks ;-)
 * pitti starts from the bottom for now
<seb128> didrocks, you are busy with unity and other things right now or can I bounce sponsoring requests your way as well? ;-)
<cyphermox> didrocks, looks to me like the screensaver patch is already no longer necessary ;)
<didrocks> seb128: the queue is emptying :) so please do ;)
<seb128> didrocks, <bcurtiswx_> seb128, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~bcurtiswx/ubuntu/maverick/empathy/empathy-2.32.0/+merge/36735
<seb128> didrocks, and vte from chrisccoulson
<didrocks> cyphermox: heh, seems like that :)
<didrocks> seb128: ok, taking them
<seb128> http://download.gnome.org/sources/gvfs/1.6/gvfs-1.6.4.tar.gz
<seb128> http://download.gnome.org/sources/gconf-editor/2.32/gconf-editor-2.32.0.tar.gz
<seb128> ^ for those wanting extra updates
<seb128> http://download.gnome.org/sources/nautilus/2.32/nautilus-2.32.0.tar.gz is still to claim as well
<seb128> http://download.gnome.org/sources/gcalctool/5.32/gcalctool-5.32.0.tar.gz
<seb128> http://download.gnome.org/sources/deskbar-applet/2.32/deskbar-applet-2.32.0.tar.gz could be worth doing but it's in universe so can wait another day
<Riddell> pitti: I'm doing it alphabetically from a
<pitti> Riddell: ah, ok; I reviewed a few now
<pitti> Riddell: so I'll continue with z upwards
<pitti> (and dbus)
<pitti> didrocks: zeitgeist is a very large change; how extensively was this tested with unity, gnome-shell, and by itself?
<didrocks> pitti: kamstrup read all the diff
<didrocks> pitti: GS isn't using zg
<didrocks> pitti: and it's needed to fix a bug with unity where OOo files aren't updated at all in zg
<didrocks> I'm running it for a few hours there
<didrocks> seems like last files are correctly picked up and not change in applications detection
<cyphermox> d'oh, missing an updated gtk+2.0 (2.21.8) for totem to build.
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~bcurtiswx/ubuntu/maverick/vino/vino-2.32.0/+merge/36740
<bcurtiswx_> did anyone take nautilus yet ?
<seb128> bcurtiswx_, ok, no, nautilus is yours
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, OK
<seb128> cyphermox, I'm having issues building gtk due to a gir error
<seb128> so maybe delay until that is done
<cyphermox> seb128, yeah, ok, I was about to ask you if that's already something you were working on
 * cyphermox is about to call his ISP, order a tech, just to stab him... my connection has dropped five times over the past half-hour, and I had it all checked last week :/
 * bcurtiswx_ is glad he's not your tech
<cyphermox> [UPDATING] gvfs
<bcurtiswx_> [UPDATING] nautilus (just for everyone else who doesn't know yet)
<cyphermox> bcurtiswx, looks like it usually crashes when I try to load up LP too :P but it's cable, and I *know* the signal is great and the modem is new, so there is no excuse
<bcurtiswx_> cyphermox, gl with that tho
<bcurtiswx_> OK, since upstream NEWS files aren't specific to BGO bug numbers, where can I find a more detailed changes list from nautilus ?
<desrt> seb128: all changes are made now, just going to do some testing/checking
<cyphermox> bcurtiswx, on the phone with tech support... at least the signal picks up again, so I can actually do stuff
<seb128> desrt, ok great
<desrt> shame robert isn't here
<desrt> i'd have liked him to look over my changes :/
<mclasen> seb128: if you figure out whats the problem with the gtk intospection build, I'd be interested
 * mclasen has the same problem in f14
<seb128> desrt, he's on holidays
<desrt> bad timing, methinks :)
<seb128> mclasen, ok, I'm dealing with the other updates for now but I will go back to gtk in a bit
<mterry> seb128, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/libgnome-keyring/ubuntu-2.31.92/+merge/36746
<seb128> mterry, thanks
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, is there a place for more a more detailed list of changes (with BGO #'s) so i can compare with LP other than the NEWS file, which has no bug numbers (for nautilus)
<seb128> bcurtiswx: you can use the ChangeLog
<mterry> [UPDATING] gconf-editor
<seb128> mterry, great ;-)
<Riddell> the Ubuntu Desktop alternate CDs are oversized today, could someone remove language packs to make them fit please http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/20100927/
<pitti> tremolux: *sigh* new tzdata..
<pitti> and I thought the DST switching season wouldn't start until another month
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, whats that 1: doing in the version number http://paste.ubuntu.com/501579/
<bcurtiswx_> do i need to keep that?
<seb128> bcurtiswx_, it's an epoch
<seb128> and yes you need to keep it
<pitti> mterry: ah, so it seems you already got enslaved into seb128's GNOME updating army? :-)
<seb128> 1: is higher than versions without it
 * bcurtiswx_ will have to learn what epoch means in this case
<mterry> pitti, yeah, it was quick
<seb128> bcurtiswx_: it's used to say that a lower number is a higher version
<tremolux> pitti: yes, I saw it but have not looked at it yet
<seb128> bcurtiswx: 1:2.22 > 2.26
<cyphermox> bcurtiswx, it's a way to make sure new versions of a package are higher than the previous even if upstream renumbers and decides to start over at a lower number
<bcurtiswx_> OK, still seems nautilus is going up in version numbers though
<mterry> bcurtiswx_: once you add an epoch, you can never remove it
<seb128> well once you used it in the history you need to keep it
<seb128> you can't downgrade versions
<seb128> and dropping it would be going back to a lower version number
<bcurtiswx_> Ok, noted.  Thanks for the epoch lesson for today
<ari-tczew> could someone triage this bug 648516 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 648516 in gwget2 (Ubuntu) "when reqister gwget.schemas, get promts "You must have at least one <locale> entry in a <schema>" (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/648516
<seb128> didrocks, can you sponsor https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/libgnome-keyring/ubuntu-2.31.92/+merge/36746?
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, http://paste.ubuntu.com/501588/ would i have to specify the upstream tarball in this case and how do i do so?
<didrocks> seb128: sure
<mterry> seb128, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/gconf-editor/ubuntu-2.32.0/+merge/36749
<seb128> bcurtiswx_, weird, not sure why it doesn't work, just wget the tarball and rename it?
<seb128> mterry, ok
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, OK, where do I put that 1 up from source, or source
<mterry> [UPDATING] gcalctool
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, is there a way to tell it i am providing source tarball ?
<seb128> it should find it
<seb128> just put it in the directory where you did the checkout
<seb128> ie the directory which has the ubuntu directory
<bcurtiswx_> yeah.. i did.. still doesn't like that
<seb128> hum
<seb128> you can a nautilus_2.32.0.orig.tar.gz
<seb128> and the ubuntu dir
<seb128> ?
<bcurtiswx_> underscore.. that could be it
<seb128> you can -> you have
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, yup the underscore.. thx :)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - did you do totem?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: not me, but cyphermox did IIRC
<seb128> chrisccoulson, somebody started but it's blocked on the gkt update
<seb128> gtj
<seb128> gtk
<seb128> can't type ;-)
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you want an update to do?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i can do some more
<seb128> chrisccoulson, can you do telepathy-glib?.
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, no problem
<seb128> it might be non trivial
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, OK, nautilus deps on gtk+-2.0 with >=2.22.0 but maverick has 2.21.7  is gtk getting upped to 2.22.0 ?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, start maybe with what debian has or try 0.12
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: you have to revert the g-i part
<seb128> chrisccoulson, we will need to revert the changes that require a newer gobject introspection version
<seb128> bcurtiswx_, yes but I'm having build issue
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, OK once you get that figured out if you can provide a .deb for 2.22.0 i will finish nautilus
<cyphermox> what's the trick for dealing with gvfs, especially with debian/patches/debian-changes-1.6.3-0ubuntu1 (should that even really be there?)
<didrocks> cyphermox: it shouldn't, maybe someone didn't pay attention of source 3 debian format
<cyphermox> didrocks, alright, that's what I was expecting
<didrocks> cyphermox: just look what's inside to ensure to not remove a patch that should be applied
<cyphermox> yup
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, got another I can work on in the time being?
<seb128> bcurtiswx_, one sec, checking
<ari-tczew> seb128: can I count for your help in take a look on bug 648516 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 648516 in gwget2 (Ubuntu) "when reqister gwget.schemas, get promts "You must have at least one <locale> entry in a <schema>" (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/648516
<seb128> ari-tczew, hi, sorry but we are sort of busy trying to get GNOME 2.32 in maverick today
<seb128> ari-tczew, it seems the schemas is broken
<ari-tczew> seb128: do you have any FAQ where can I read how can I fix it?
<mterry> seb128, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/gcalctool/ubuntu-2.32.0/+merge/36753
<bcurtiswx_> mterry, you are quick :) im in awe in all honesty
<seb128> ari-tczew, http://library.gnome.org/devel/gconf/2.28/
<mterry> bcurtiswx_: :)  thanks
<seb128> didrocks, <mterry> seb128, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/gcalctool/ubuntu-2.32.0/+merge/36753
<seb128> if you can sponsor it ;-)
 * mterry eats lunch
<didrocks> will try :)
<seb128> ari-tczew, or use other schemas as example
<seb128> the format is easy enough
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<seb128> mterry, enjoy!
<ari-tczew> seb128: thanks for suggestions
<desrt> seb128: http://download.gnome.org/sources/glib/2.26/
<seb128> desrt, thanks
<desrt> np
<desrt> you'll need to drop robert's patch
<desrt> everything else should be pretty dull tho
<seb128> ok
<bcurtiswx_> [UPDATING] deskbar-applet
<cyphermox> didrocks, looks like the big issue is that gvfs isn't a debian-only branch, so whenever you bzr bd -S, dpkg-source generates a debian-patch.... with the files changes between what is in the branch, and what comes from the source tarball
<pitti> gvfs is in lp:ubuntu/gvfs, FYI
<cyphermox> didrocks, or, do you know of a special trick to bzr bd or debuild to have it ignore that ? ;)
<pitti> ah, right
<cyphermox> pitti, yup
<pitti> cyphermox: use debian/patches/ :)
<cyphermox> pitti, I do
<pitti> cyphermox: you changed source code inline?
<cyphermox> pitti,  i know better ;)
<cyphermox> pitti, my problem is this: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/maverick/gvfs/maverick/annotate/head:/debian/patches/debian-changes-1.6.3-0ubuntu1
<cyphermox> since we use the imported branch, dpkg-source makes a diff of what is there against the files coming from the source tarball
<pitti> hm, it's not supposed to be an imported branch any more
<pitti> we went to explicitly maintaining that
<cyphermox> well, either that or because it contains full source and I should have committed after unpacking the tarball in there?
<pitti> cyphermox: ah, I can understand that this debian_changes thing has the autoconfiscation, but it also has source changes
<cyphermox> seems kind of wrong to me
<pitti> expecially since teh source changes look backwards
<pitti> like they would unapply the changes from the new upstream release
<pitti> aah
<pitti> r128 says "new upstream release"
<pitti> but it doesn't change anythign
<pitti> (except in debian/)
<pitti> so it seems like Robert wanted to update to 1.6.3, but forgot to actually do bzr merge-upstream
<pitti> cyphermox: I checked our patches, and they don't touch autotools, so indeed we shouldn't have a debian_changes* at all
<cyphermox> pitti, I got to that conclusion too
<cyphermox> so proper process in an update for a full-source branch is to update changelog and bzr merge-upstream?
<pitti> yes
<cyphermox> sorry, I never really had to do this before ;)
<pitti> and if we do that again for 1.6.4, the debian_changes should disappear
<pitti> so effectively we have 1.6.2 right now, because debian_changes have teh inverse 1.6.3 changes..
<cyphermox> so "upstream releae" commit should include all the upstream changes
<pitti> correct
<pitti> bzr mu, dch "new upstream release..", debcommit
<desrt> seb128: in the next few days the archive is more or less frozen, right?
<bcurtiswx_> im getting a Unmet build dependencies: python-gnome2-extras-dbg but there's no package with that name
 * desrt ponders some early upgrades
<pitti> cyphermox: right, so the latest revision introduces all the mess, it's a merge from the auto-import
<seb128> desrt, right, candidate iso will be rolled tomorrow
<cyphermox> pitti, ok, fixing it now
<desrt> moving the release date up was very interesting
<desrt> sort of nice from an instant-gratification standpoint -- GNOME work is done and now we have an ubuntu
<didrocks> mterry: are you sure about your email adress for gcalctool?
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, im getting a Unmet build dependencies: python-gnome2-extras-dbg but there's no package with that name
<mterry> didrocks, oh shoot, does it say @tambo?
<didrocks> mterry: right :)
<seb128> bcurtiswx_, drop the dbg binary if needed I guess
<mterry> didrocks, whoops.  I screwed up my DEBEMAIL and haven't fixed it yet. Have just been manually fixing it.  error prone
<mterry> didrocks, will update branch
<didrocks> mterry: ok, I'll pull then :)
<mterry> didrocks, updated
<didrocks> mterry: got and pushed :) thanks!
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, the deskbar-applet version in maverick shows as 2.30.1-1ubuntu1, when I do a apt-get source it says its revision control is with ~ubuntu-desktop/deskbar-applet/ubuntu but the changelog in there doesn't have ANY reference to 2.30.1-1ubuntu1 :\
<mterry> seb128, any more you'd like us to do, or shall I start picking from recent GNOME releases myself?  I notice gnome-power-manager isn't done yet
<seb128> mterry, you can pick whatever you spot not updated
<mterry> seb128, deal
<mterry> [UPDATING] gnome-power-manager
<seb128> bcurtiswx_, sorry I was busy with something else for a while
<seb128> bcurtiswx_, it's possible that whoever did the change didn't commit
<seb128> but since deskbar-applet is an universe component there is no reason it should be in the ubuntu-desktop vcs
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, no prob i know you're busy.  Should I just branch lp:ubuntu/deskbar-applet then merge-upstream ?
<seb128> you can
<seb128> or just apt-get source the old way
<seb128> mclasen, what gobject introspection version do you use to build gtk?
<mterry> seb128, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/gnome-power/ubuntu-2.32.0/+merge/36765
<mclasen> 0.9.3
<mclasen> seb128: it built fine with 0.9.6 in rawhide
<seb128> chrisccoulson, pitti: ^ can you sponsor the gpm update?
<seb128> mclasen, ok thanks
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, can do
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks
<mterry> [UPDATING] gnome-system-tools
<devildante> mvo, tremolux: care to merge https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ilidrissi.amine/software-center/fixing-random-bugs/+merge/34656 in trunk? (not 3.0)
<tremolux> devildante: hey!  I'll take a looksee, thanks!
<devildante> thank YOU :)
<devildante> and this new Ubuntu font is awesome :p
<tremolux> devildante:  yes indeed, I love it too
<bcurtiswx_> hmm, i have quilt push tab complete errors
<bcurtiswx_> i did the export. gah
<didrocks> mterry: please, can you also open upstream task for unity? that's easier than me to do this each time :)
<mterry> didrocks, :)  sure
<didrocks> mterry: thanks :)
<bcurtiswx_> didrocks, any reason why quilt push wouldn't work when i've export QUILT_PATCHES=debian/patches
<didrocks> bcurtiswx_: do you have a debian/patches/series file?
<bcurtiswx_> didrocks, no
<mterry> didrocks, theoretically it could be a bug with our packaging...
<didrocks> mterry: and stop filing bug reports, that's annoying :) (kidding)
<didrocks> mterry: yeah, but we don't distro-patch without any reason when dx is upstream
<didrocks> mterry: and the probablity of a bug in the package is small :)
<didrocks> bcurtiswx_: so, it's not a package using quilt patch, maybe cdbs?
<mterry> didrocks, agreed
<didrocks> bcurtiswx_: what-patch is the command you need
<bcurtiswx_> says cdbs, how would I edit the patch with that
<bcurtiswx_> well how would i apply, so i can find out the problem
<bcurtiswx_> didrocks, says i have install cdbs, but there's no cdbs command.. what to do?
<didrocks> bcurtiswx_: you never edited patch with cdbs?
<bcurtiswx_> lol, nope
 * micahg thought edit-patch TTDTRT
<chrisccoulson> mterry - ok, g-p-m is sponsored
<didrocks> oh yes, try edit-patch :)
<didrocks> or look, there is a classroom I made 2 years ago I think in the ubuntu wiki
<bcurtiswx_> micahg, how do I apply/unaply patches with cdbs?
<mterry> didrocks, seb128: there have been a few merges where debian/watch seems wrong.  Sometimes it is obviously a bug (like where libgnome-keyring pointed at gnome-keyring, not libgnome-keyring), but mostly it's like "([\d\.]+)\d" when it seems like it should be "([\d\.]+\d)".  I've been correcting them, but am I being stupid, or are these real bugs?  Seems like maybe uscan changed?
<mterry> seb128, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/gnome-system-tools/ubuntu-2.32.0/+merge/36767
<didrocks> mterry: I think uscan changed, it worked before
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i noticed it didn't work with gnome-terminal earlier too
<mterry> didrocks, I thought the point of the version=X field was to avoid such things.  :)
<mterry> s/things/breakages/
<cyphermox> pitti, so, should the gvfs branch get merges from the auto-import? if not, who could fix that?
<didrocks> mterry: right, I don't really know. Just know that it worked before when I did those changes :p
<mterry> chrisccoulson, good, so I'm not the only one
<pitti> cyphermox: only if it is out of date
<pitti> cyphermox: if the branch is pushed to and tagged (with debcommit -r) before or at upload, the importer won't touch it
<cyphermox> pitti, great
<pitti> cyphermox: but even if it does, that would be unrelated to the debian_changes stuff
<cyphermox> pitti; pushing an update then I'll file a merge request
<micahg> pitti: I thought you had to run mark-uploaded as well
<pitti> micahg: I think that's pretty much teh same as dch -r/debcommit -r
<mterry> [UPDATING] gnome-backgrounds
<cyphermox> that's my understanding as well
<pitti> at least james_w said that debcommit -r was sufficient
<micahg> bcurtiswx: you can run ./debian/rules patch I think, also, when you run edit-patch, I think it should preapply all patches before it
<micahg> pitti: hmm, that didn't work for me when I tried IIRC
<james_w> pitti/michag: anything that sets the tag to be the same as the version in debian/changelog is fine by me
<micahg> james_w: hmm, I guess I should test that, since I don't think it worked for me before
<bcurtiswx_> micahg, may i PM you?
<micahg> bcurtiswx_: sure
<mterry> scratch that, gnome-backgrounds is stuck on 2.30
<mterry> [UPDATING] libgnome
<seb128> mterry, I've noticed issues there as well but didn't have time to investigate, I think something changed yes
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, if i have to do a new autoconf , how to do so?
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, edit-patch.. then what?
<seb128> bcurtiswx_, run autoreconf
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do you have upload rights for g-s-t?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i can upload that
<seb128> chrisccoulson, can you sponsor the update mterry mentionned before?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, can do
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks
<chrisccoulson> i think i've done more sponsoring today than i've done for the whole of maverick ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you should come back to some desktop work ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh :-)
<seb128> I guess it will be easier now that you know your way around firefox
<seb128> with the security model change done as well
<didrocks> pitti: it seems you didn't status on zg? did you got my answer?
<mterry> seb128, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/libgnome/ubuntu-2.32.0/+merge/36771
<seb128> mterry, ok
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, i've edit-patch then autoreconf, what next?
<bcurtiswx_> exit 0, then?
<seb128> bcurtiswx_, yes
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, what next? do I need to apply them?
<mterry> [UPDATING] tomboy
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, http://paste.ubuntu.com/501698/
<bcurtiswx_> looks like patches applied fine in build.. thats my next error which i'm clueless about
<seb128> bcurtiswx_, is that deskbar-applet still?
<bcurtiswx_> yus
<bcurtiswx_> or yes
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, ^
<seb128> bcurtiswx_, let's forget about it, it's non trivial and needs debugging and I've no time to help you there
<seb128> I need to get the gtk and glib updates uploaded
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, OK, just wanted to make sure it wasn't n00b error.  Thx :)
<cyphermox> for gvfs: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/gvfs/update-to-1.6.4/+merge/36769
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, any telepathy- packages need an update?
<seb128> bcurtiswx_, I think not, but check the ones listed on version if you want
<seb128> we might want to stay away from those
<seb128> I did updated gabble
<seb128> chrisccoulson was working on tp-glib
<bcurtiswx_> -idle or -haze?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm working on -glib
<seb128> chrisccoulson, not sure we should do it though, #telepathy guys think we might run into issue with our old gobject-introspection
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm struggling to get it to build atm ;)
<chrisccoulson> in fact, i can't even build the current version :/
<cyphermox> seb128, any other packages need updating?
<bcurtiswx_> i will try -idle and -haze then.. i won't bug you on problems though knowing you say it's probably going to be buggy
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok, maybe just forget about it then
<seb128> bcurtiswx_, ok thanks
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, did you get that gtk build issue fixed so I can finish the nautilus update?
<seb128> bcurtiswx_, I'm on it, I think I've the fix but gtk takes a while to build
<mterry> bcurtiswx_: I see that gconf 2.32.0 is out if you want to grab that
<bcurtiswx_> mterry, OK
<mterry> bcurtiswx_: Oh, sorry.  cyphermox was asking for more work, not you
<mterry> You all can fight over gconf  :)
<cyphermox> hehe
<bcurtiswx_> cyphermox, its yours if you want it
<cyphermox> okie dokie.
<chrisccoulson_> mterry - gnome-system-tools is uploaded now
<mterry> chrisccoulson_: thanks
<bcurtiswx_> meeting, bbl
<mterry> [UPDATING] libgnomeui
<mterry> Why is libbonobo on amd64 taking so long to be published?  It's been waiting ~45min:  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libbonobo/2.32.0-0ubuntu1/+build/1976973
<seb128> mterry, the publisher runs every hour
<seb128> and it takes an hour to run
<seb128> so you get things publised in 1 to 2 after build
<mterry> seb128, :)  So I'm just being impatient.  Cool.  Just annoying that it got the -common binary package but not the amd64 ones, as now I can't build amd64 packages due to the conflict
<seb128> well you did the update you could install you local build
<didrocks> I have builders issue on amd64
<seb128> your
<didrocks> gcc failing
<seb128> didrocks, you got dokoed? ;-)
<mterry> seb128, yar, I'm just attached to my pristine chroots.  /me goes and does a dirty test build
<didrocks> seb128: is it a new feature? :-) more seriously, I just try to ping on #ubuntu-devel
<cyphermox> hrm... I'm having issues with sftp after updating gvfs to 1.6.4 :/
<seb128> could be http://git.gnome.org/browse/gvfs/commit/?id=c6be45c89346da80d557cdb01756e6e1975ad1ff
<mterry> seb128, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntu/maverick/libgnomeui/2.24.4/+merge/36775  (not sure how important that one is really, but it's there)
<seb128> mterry, thanks
<mterry> seb128, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntu/maverick/tomboy/1.4.0/+merge/36776
<mterry> [UPDATING] evince
<Riddell> pitti: were you persuaded by didrocks's explanation of zeitgeist testing?
<Riddell> pitti: weren't you going to reject dbus?
<mterry> [UPDATING] brasero
<pitti> re
<seb128> hey pitti
<pitti> Riddell: I at least don't have the guts to accept dbus at this stage
<pitti> sorry, had to lay down a bit, I'm a bit feverish
<pitti> Riddell: zeitgeist> ah, I forgot to accept it after the last discussion
<pitti> done now
<didrocks> thanks pitti!
<mterry> seb128, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/evince/ubuntu-2.32.0/+merge/36778
<bcurtiswx_> is gnome-system-tools beings worked on?
<mterry> bcurtiswx_: Yah, I got it
<bcurtiswx_> gnome-power-manager?
<mterry> got it
<bcurtiswx_> seb128's list needs updating :P
<mterry> True...
<mterry> bcurtiswx_: anjuta?
<bcurtiswx_> what version is it upstream?
 * pitti waves good night
<didrocks> enjoy pitti!
<seb128> 'night pitti
<bcurtiswx_> nite pitti
<seb128> bcurtiswx, mterry: I think we are still on 2.30 for anjuta
<mterry> bcurtiswx_: then libgnomecanvas?
<mterry> also on an older branch, but that's more intentional
<bcurtiswx_> hmm, brb
<mvo> devildante: thanks, I have a look at that branch!
<mterry> seb128, FYI: brasero update is blocked on newer gtk
<bcurtiswx_> same with nautilus
<mterry> [UPDATING] meld
<bcurtiswx_> mterry, how can i tell versions of upstream packages?
<cyphermox> seb128, would it be alright to backout just that one commit, or is updating gvfs too unsafe at this point?
<seb128> cyphermox, is there any commit worth getting?
<mterry> bcurtiswx_: what do you mean?  How can you tell which upstream packages have updates?
<cyphermox> let me check
<bcurtiswx_> yeah
<bcurtiswx_> mterry, ^
<mterry> bcurtiswx_: I've been drinking from the GNOME ftp firehose: http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/LATEST.xml
<mterry> bcurtiswx_: and refreshing every now and then
 * bcurtiswx_ hugs mterry
<bcurtiswx_> thx
<mterry> bcurtiswx_: Kind of a fun rss feed to watch in your reader anyway.  :)  fresh bits are fun to know about
<bcurtiswx_> mterry, libgnomecanvas has no ubuntu hashing.. how do i work those updates?
<cyphermox> heh, all I see besides translations is adding support of iOS2,4 for the afc backend; except maybe a fix for GConf initialization (https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=628889), I'll check if there are bugs open in LP for that
<ubot2> Gnome bug 628889 in gconf "gconf initialization stuck in g_bus_get_sync()" [Major,Resolved: duplicate]
<mterry> bcurtiswx_: That means that we most recently copied the packaging from debian wholesale.  Just add an ubuntu version and merge like normal
<bcurtiswx_> mterry, OK, just making sure someone won't rip my head off for putting ubuntu hashing on it
<mterry> bcurtiswx_: Hopefully they wouldn't do that anyway.  :)  It's nice to avoid adding a delta between us and debian in general, but for GNOME stuff, we are generally are OK with managing the delta
<didrocks> ok, are they still things waiting for sponsoring?
<Laney> what is "ubuntu hashing"?
<mterry> didrocks, yeah...  https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/evince/ubuntu-2.32.0/+merge/36778
<didrocks> mterry: looking :)
<Laney> I'd be a bit more wary about deviating where packages are already in sync it's not necessary to take every update if they don't add value
<mterry> didrocks,  https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntu/maverick/tomboy/1.4.0/+merge/36776
<seb128> didrocks, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntu/maverick/tomboy/1.4.0/+merge/36776 https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntu/maverick/libgnomeui/2.24.4/+merge/36775
<cyphermox> seb128, seems we already have the patch for gconf, so I think gvfs can be left as-is
<seb128> ok
<didrocks> looking at them :)
<didrocks> mterry: btw, for further uploads, we tend to do one commit == one action (look at the history)
<didrocks> mterry: normally, with UNRELEASED in the debian/changelog
<didrocks> and the sponsor change it and tag it :)
<didrocks> mterry: should be described in the Bzr wiki page pointed ebfore IIRC
<mterry> didrocks, right, I remember reading that now
<mterry> ahem
<didrocks> mterry: no worry :)
<didrocks> mterry: not that important, but nice to follow I think
<cyphermox> seb128, did you finish gtk+2.0?
<seb128> no
<seb128> it's building
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> I suspect gconf will need this update as well, it fails to build: dh_install: cp -a ./debian/tmp/usr/share/gir-1.0 debian/libgconf2-dev//usr/share/ returned exit code 1
<didrocks> mterry: can you upgrade your evince branch
<didrocks> mterry: like bzr upgrade lp:~mterry…
<seb128> cyphermox, http://git.gnome.org/browse/gconf/log/
<bcurtiswx_> mterry, what do I need to do with the control file when adding the ubuntu has to a debian version ?
<seb128> cyphermox, seems there is only the gir update changes there and we didn't update gir
<seb128> cyphermox, so maybe let's skip this one
<mterry> bcurtiswx_: run update-maintainer
<mterry> didrocks, done, I believe.  Had to do it locally and push.  bzr didn't like the remote upgrade
<cyphermox> seb128, ok!
<didrocks> mterry: oh really? I was able to do it remotely just before
<mterry> didrocks, bzr: ERROR: The branch format Meta directory format 1 is already at the most recent format.
<didrocks> mterry: hum, still the same bug
<didrocks> 1 the most recent format? :)
<didrocks> bzr is kidding
<cyphermox> seb128, then I'll just have totem once gtk has built
<mterry> didrocks, well, I dunno what bzr is getting at there either.  But that's what it gave me on a remote upgrade attempt
<didrocks> ok, scrapping and downgrade my branch :)
<seb128> cyphermox, ok
<didrocks> oh, evince has my fix :)
<didrocks> totally forgot that one :)
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~bcurtiswx/ubuntu/maverick/libgnomecanvas/libgnomecanvas-2.30.2/+merge/36785
<seb128> bcurtiswx_, ok
<bcurtiswx_> [UPDATING] file-roller
<seb128> didrocks, how busy are you?
<didrocks> seb128: still on mterry's review (buildling && test)
<didrocks> seb128: but can take others if needed, why?
<seb128> didrocks, ok, I'm doing libgnomecanvas
<didrocks> ok :)
<seb128> you will get the next one ;-)
<didrocks> hum, round-robing scheduler? :)
<cyphermox> is there anything left? ;)
 * bcurtiswx_ will aim to give didrocks another review :)
<bcurtiswx_> cyphermox, gnome-panel just got released to 2.32.0.2
 * didrocks wants to eat :)
<didrocks> mterry: hum, seems you didn't update the maintainer field
<cyphermox> didrocks, ;)
<didrocks> mterry: for libgnomeui
<didrocks> mterry: how did it built for you?
<didrocks> normally, the build fails
<mterry> didrocks, darn it.  And I just advised bcurtiswx_ to use it.  /me will try to take a page from his own book
<didrocks> mterry: but my question is how did you built it? :)
<mterry> didrocks, I dunno.  Built fine for me.
<didrocks> mterry: hum, weird you should have a look at your rules, it should fail with default one on the distro
<didrocks> I think it'll fail on buildd as well, but never tried
<mterry> didrocks, updating branch
<didrocks> mterry: I've done it already
<mterry> didrocks, oh ok
<didrocks> mterry: just didn't push :)
<didrocks> (waiting the build to finish and such)
<mterry> didrocks, so where is the rule that would fail such a build?
<mterry> didrocks, (i mean, you suggested checking my 'rules')
<didrocks> mterry: or in .devscripts maybe, let me have a look
<mterry> didrocks, I probably built in a chroot...
<didrocks> hum, get nothing relevant in .devscripts
<didrocks> well, it's building, I can have a dummy test somewhere to get it failing
<cyphermox> bcurtiswx, there isn't a whole lot of changes in gnome-panel though
<seb128> we don't track gnome-panel 2.32
<seb128> bcurtiswx_, ^
<cyphermox> ok
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, hmm, how do I know what we track?
<bcurtiswx_> im doing file roller.. do we track that?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> check the version list, url in the topic
<seb128> it tracks the correct series
<seb128> or ask on the channel
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, for my dumb question of the minute.  wheres the version list/url in topic ?
<seb128> http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/versions.html
<seb128> bcurtiswx_, ^
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, if its not on there, we don't track it ?
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, how often is that list updated?
<seb128> every hour
<cyphermox> [UPDATING] gbrainy
<mterry> seb128, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/meld/ubuntu-1.4.0/+merge/36790 (though meld 1.4.0 was a bit more changes than most 2.32.0 tarballs.  not sure what our risk threshold is.  I built and ran it, but didn't stress test)
<mterry> seb128, ack, hold on
<mterry> seb128, i left the merge target as upstream
<seb128> mterry, I think we should limit to easy updates in series we tracked today
<mterry> seb128, ok, deleted that merge because of the bad target.  Sounds like I shouldn't bother resubmitting
<seb128> mterry, right, keep it ready for a sru maybe though
<didrocks> mterry: not sure why you didn't get it, seems to be introduced in dpkg-source itself (see 1.14.24ubuntu1 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmec/+source/dpkg/+changelog)
<didrocks> mterry: it seems to be if DEBEMAIL contains @ubuntu.com nevertheless
<mterry> didrocks, ah...  I happen to not be using ubuntu.com today.
<didrocks> yeah, saw that, hence the issue :)
<mterry> didrocks, I should, especially if there are additional safety checks
<didrocks> I didn't know it was depending on that, but yeah
<didrocks> mterry: or patch tools to add another env variable :)
<mterry> seb128, I have a brasero update staged, but haven't tested due to the gtk block.  lp:~mterry/brasero/ubuntu-2.32.0   I was planning on signing off soon though.  We still need stuff in today?
<seb128> mterry, no, I think we are done for today anyway
<seb128> mterry, thanks
<mterry> seb128, OK
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, didrocks, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~bcurtiswx/ubuntu/maverick/file-roller/file-roller-2.32.0/+merge/36793
<seb128> I've uploaded gtk but it still needs review and to be accepted
<didrocks> looks like it's my turn :)
<didrocks> seb128: taking it ^
<didrocks> (5 minutes, the time for the micro-wave to work :))
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, let me know when you get gtk updated and tomorrow i can finish the update to nautilus
<didrocks> tomorrow will be too late :)
<bcurtiswx_> well if its in a rush, than tonight I can if GTK is updated
<didrocks> bcurtiswx_: we have theorically 2 hours left before archive to be frozen for RC :)
<didrocks> bcurtiswx_: we can handle it
<seb128> bcurtiswx_, I did the gtk update it's waiting for review
<Riddell> seb128: "+  * debian/libglib2.0-0.symbols: updated
<didrocks> bcurtiswx_: don't worry too much, what you did is really a lot!
<Riddell> that seems wrong
<Riddell> in gtk
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, i don't mind doing the update.  I was having fun today
<seb128> Riddell, yes, changelog typo
<Riddell> seb128: rejecting gtk, please fix that and reupload
<seb128> urg
<seb128> Riddell, you make me reupload 25 meg for a changelog typo? ;-)
<bcurtiswx_> but, i will be back on when i get home, you can PM me as by bcurtiswx (without the underscore) is my xchat on at home.  :)
<seb128> Riddell, ok, let me scp on chinstrap, will be faster to upload
<Riddell> seb128: how come many of the symbols in libgtk2.0-0.symbols are - 2.21.6 + 2.21.8 ?
<bcurtiswx_> bbl :)
<didrocks> bcurtiswx_: thanks a lot for your work already :) much appreciated!
<seb128> Riddell, it's coming from debian, they update all the symbols added in the unstable serie to the current version
<Riddell> mm ok
<seb128> Riddell, I used 2.21.8 from debian and updated to 2.22 using it
<seb128> they will probably -> 2.22 those
<Riddell> right
<seb128> Riddell, reuploaded
<seb128> I think I had it uploaded twice the first time btw so don't be surprised if there is an extra one
<didrocks> *phew* finished sponsoring :)
<seb128> didrocks, you rock
<didrocks> seb128: you rock too. just on fire the first day back of your holidays :)
 * didrocks hugs seb128
 * seb128 hugs didrocks
<cyphermox> seb128, I should be able to finish up totem now?
<seb128> Riddell needs to accept it first then it needs to build
<cyphermox> ok
<seb128> didrocks, you should call it a day
<didrocks> seb128: still around for half an hour at least, looking at bug mails (didn't have the time today) to not have a depressing Tuesday morning with hundreds of them :)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> same here
<seb128> who was doing totem?
<cyphermox> seb128, i was
<seb128> didrocks, ^
<didrocks> cyphermox: where did you stand on it?
<cyphermox> waiting for gtk+2.0
<didrocks> cyphermox: I've done the changelog bump, and adding the build-dep, did you began?
<cyphermox> didrocks, I was done, but good point, missing bumping the build-dep
<didrocks> cyphermox: can I finish it then? (as I've it there)
<cyphermox> didrocks, it doesn't build with 2.21.7 though, requires 2.21.8 or later
<cyphermox> didrocks, sure, go ahead
<didrocks> cyphermox: think to diff <previous_version>/configure.{in,ac} new_version :)
<didrocks> cyphermox: thanks, doing it :)
<cyphermox> ok, sorry ;)
<didrocks> cyphermox: no worry, just a notice for next time :)
<cyphermox> didrocks, fwiw,  * debian/patches/08_scrsaver_startup_inhibit.patch: obsolete
 * cyphermox -> dinner
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, still around?
<chrisccoulson_> seb128 - i am
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, want to do an update?
<chrisccoulson_> seb128 - yeah, can do
<seb128> http://ftp.acc.umu.se/pub/GNOME/sources/glibmm/2.25/
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, ^
<seb128> glibmm-2.25.5.tar.gz
<chrisccoulson_> ok, looking at that
<seb128> thanks
<didrocks> ok, totem done :))
<seb128> didrocks, waouh
<didrocks> do you think we still have some to catch? like eog for instance?
<didrocks> they probably aren't so important, but well…
<seb128> didrocks, eog would be nice
<seb128> and https://code.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntu/maverick/rhythmbox/unbreak-python-bindings/+merge/36699
<seb128> if somebody feels doing those
<didrocks> doing eog then :)
<seb128> I'm finishing some testing on glib and gtk there and calling it a day
<seb128> didrocks, can you do the rhythmbox sponsoring as well? should be easy
<seb128> then you should call it a day as well
<didrocks> seb128: sure
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> brb
<lifeless> RAOF: please be fixing X; thanks
<desrt> lifeless: his life story, i figure...
<Riddell> seb128: how long are these gnome uploads going to go on for?
<lifeless> desrt: I did an upgrade mid-transition,... update-manager didn't know enough to protect me ;P
<desrt> i bet he gets an email/irc-poke to this effect at least once per day :)
<lifeless>   * xserver-xorg-core conflicts with xserver-xorg-input-7 (provided by xserver-xorg-input-evdev 1:2.3.2+git20100121.e81cd935-0ubuntu0sarvatt, xserver-xorg-input-mouse 1:1.5.0-1, xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse 1:12.6.5-4ubuntu2,               ▒
<lifeless>     xserver-xorg-input-wacom 1:0.10.5-0ubuntu4)                                                                                                                                                                                               ▒
<didrocks> Riddell: you should get totem, and soon eog and rhythmbox at least
<seb128> didrocks, those didrocks lists and chrisccoulson_ is doing glibmm then we are done I think
<didrocks> eog pushed, rhythmbox building
<didrocks> hum, maybe cheese?
 * didrocks does cheese as well
<TheMuso> There are some at-spi, atk, orca, and mousetweaks updates, but I can hold those off and put them through as SRUs if timing is tight...
<TheMuso> As it is, at-spi update is not actually needed by us, since at-spi corba is already set as the default...
<didrocks> oh nautilus is still needed, right?
<Sarvatt> lifeless: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge && sudo ppa-purge xorg-edgers ? :) release upgrading while using PPA stuff versioned higher than whats in the new release has always been broken but its really nasty with X..
<seb128> didrocks, I think bcurtiswx started on it but got blocked by the new gtk requirement
<didrocks> seb128: if we want to get it, maybe it worths working on it now?
<seb128> up to you
<didrocks> rhythmbox and eog pushed now
<seb128> I think we should call it a day
<seb128> we can try to get those after rc or as a sru
<didrocks> (/!\ as it's tuesday, does it mean we should only connect on wednesday? ;))
<didrocks> yeah, maybe it's time to stop, even jokes are bad ^^
<didrocks> catching up on last hour email and shower, then bed
<seb128> hum
<seb128> nautilus fixes bug #630884
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 630884 in nautilus (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke() (affects: 56) (dups: 36) (heat: 384)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/630884
<seb128> which has lot of duplicates
<seb128> and bug #625938
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 625938 in nautilus (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Nautilus bookmarks sometimes do nothing when clicked (affects: 1) (heat: 123)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/625938
<didrocks> ok, can jump on it then
<seb128> didrocks, ok, then please call it a day ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: ok :-)
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-09-28
<RAOF> lifeless: What was the problem you needed me to be a' fixin'?
<didrocks>  morning RAOF :)
<RAOF> Good evening didrocks :)
<RAOF> didrocks: Relaxing in preparation for the RC, I see :)
<didrocks> RAOF: exactly, sauna and all this stuff including in work hours as you can see :-)
<didrocks> included* even :)
<seb128> ok, calling it a day
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, do you have upload rights for glibmm?
<chrisccoulson_> seb128 - yeah, it looks like it
<seb128> ok, excellent
<seb128> we need that in, gnome-system-monitor crashes on start on a missing symbol with the new glib
<seb128> due to the g_application abi being dropped
<seb128> thanks everybody for the work today
<seb128> we got most of GNOME updates done in a day, quite a productive day ;-)
<didrocks> thanks seb128 for the hard first day after vacation :)
<seb128> we will probably need some retries on builds btw
<seb128> things will fail on amd64 likely due to the arch any all mismatch
<TheMuso> I can take care of those if I know what I need to look out for.
<didrocks> yeah, looks like it… but at least, we can retry those tomorrow and have a good CD on Wednesday
<TheMuso> ok
<seb128> yeah don't bother it will take a while to sort better to ask a buildd admin to just retry everything which failed during the night
<TheMuso> Make sense.
<seb128> but that will do for tomorrow
<TheMuso> makes
<lifeless> Sarvatt: ahm, trying that
<lifeless> Sarvatt: PPA to be removed: xorg-edgers ppa
<lifeless> Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: xorg-edgers ppa
<lifeless> robertc@lifeless-64:~$
<Sarvatt> lifeless: you had it active a really long time ago and it didn't downgrade properly it looks like, xserver-xorg-input-evdev 1:2.3.2+git20100121.e81cd935-0ubuntu0sarvat is from there
<Sarvatt> just add it to your sources, apt-get update then ppa-purge again
<didrocks> and a new nautilus to finish the day!
<chrisccoulson_> ok, that's glibmm done
<chrisccoulson_> and enough for me today :)
<didrocks> yeah, uploaded \o/
<didrocks> see you tomorrow guys
<didrocks> later RAOF :)
<RAOF> Have fun not working! :)
<didrocks> RAOF: yeah, for few hours (next call in 7h30) :-)
<TheMuso> RAOF: I'm around if you need anything uploaded last minute.
<TheMuso> But I hope you don't. :p
<RAOF> TheMuso: I'll be sure to come screaming to you should panic be required :)
<TheMuso> lol
<bcurtiswx> did you guys get nautilus?
<TheMuso> I believe so.
<TheMuso> didrocks took care of it.
<bcurtiswx> TheMuso, good, thx
<TheMuso> Well thats it now, we're locked down for RC and probably final.
<TheMuso> At least for main.
<desrt> TheMuso: how long until the builds finish?
<TheMuso> desrt: Do you mean disk images?
<TheMuso> I'd say we will have our first iamages tomorrow sometime.
<desrt> nah.  i mean the archive
<desrt> like if i dist-upgrade now, will i have to do it all over again tomorrow? :)
<desrt> indeed, i will
<ajmitch> http://launchpad.net/builders - queue doesn't look very long to get the builds finished :)
 * desrt ponders a new kernel
<desrt> i think i'm hitting some sort of strange netfilter bug :/
<Amaranth> Time to shove a new compiz in? ;)
<ajmitch> Amaranth: I'm sure it won't break much, right?
<Amaranth> ajmitch: Actually someone blacklisted the sandy bridge pci ids but now wants the blacklist removed because dri is blocked for the maverick release but he thinks it may be sru-able
<Amaranth> So he submitted another debdiff to wipe them from the blacklist
<ajmitch> so that *might* get in before release if it's definite that it won't break on that hardware?
<Amaranth> Yeah, DRI is disabled entirely on that hardware so the software rendering check blocks access
<Amaranth> I assume the person who filed the bug has sandy bridge hardware they are testing this on
 * desrt wonders what the right venue is for directing questions about "i think the kernel's netfilter code is behaving strangely for my weird application"
<ajmitch> desrt: bug rusty about it? :P
<desrt> recvfrom(25, "", 4096, MSG_DONTWAIT, NULL, NULL) = 0
<desrt> the problem.
<desrt> that should only happen when the remote has hung up the connection, methinks
<RAOF> Amaranth: Yeah, Sarvatt has some sandybridge hardware (lucky bugger!)
<Sarvatt> it's 100% definite it wont break the hardware
<Sarvatt> I've tested *many* machines :)
<Sarvatt> DRI is disabled completely on these devices now
<Sarvatt> I wouldn't call it lucky outside of being able to build crap fast, talk about the most bug ridden hardware in existence :)
<ajmitch> Sarvatt: but it's shiny & new :)
<Amaranth> And since the GPU is supposed to be geforce 8000 level it might even run as fast as a geforce fx in linux :)
<TheMuso> Yay, seem to have a tooltip stuck on the screen, and is sitting in front of everything else. :)
<lifeless> RAOF: Sarvatt: so, purged xorg-edgers,
<lifeless> still have a regression from lucid on this machine
<RAOF> Ok, shoot.
<lifeless> the touchpad edge-scroll stuff doesn't work, its still twitchy when I hold my finger on it (but not as bad as it was before)
<RAOF> Could you post your shiny new Xorg.0.log?  It sounds like your touchpad might be being picked up by evdev rather than synaptics.
<lifeless> what package is the synaptic driver in ?
<Sarvatt> xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<lifeless> wasn't installed - update-manager probably nuked it with that mess of conflicts.
<Sarvatt> might want install xserver-xorg or xserver-xorg-input-all if it's gone because of all that mess
<Sarvatt> err just x-x-input-all rather
<lifeless> thanks
<lifeless> thats happier
<lifeless> two-finger doesn't do anything, but it never did; edge scroll works \o/
<RAOF> evdev is a pretty crappy touchpad driver, yeah.
<lifeless> thats generous
<RAOF> (It is, incidentally, what we're using to drive Apple Magic Trackpad™s, though)
<lifeless> RAOF: I pity the users ? :)
<RAOF> Well, they get multitouch instead.
<lifeless> is it that jittery?
<RAOF> It didn't seem to be too jittery when I watched Chase demo it; it's probably got better hardware filtering than the touchpad in your lappy if your touchpad was seriously jittery.
<lifeless> RAOF: I can show you at UDS
<lifeless> it looks like a seismograph during a 4
<RAOF> Awesome.  Good to know that synaptics has a sufficently good filter to keep that managable :)
<Sudopinion> hi people
<Sudopinion> anyone in here using a wacom intuos3 or higher?
<RAOF> I suspect that there's at least one person, and they're just about to ask me why it doesn't work?
<Sudopinion> it works.
<Sudopinion> just having problems with an intuos3 and 4
<Sudopinion> they pick' up and drops all the time.
<RAOF> I'm not sure what you mean there - it sounds like it's mis-detecting drag events?
<pitti> Good morning
<RAOF> Howdie pitti.
<didrocks> good morning
<Riddell> didrocks: hi, could you check all the gnome bits from last night built? at last gtk and atk didn't
<Riddell> (they should be about done now after a retry)
<didrocks> Riddell: on amd64 or i386 as well?
<Riddell> only amd64
<didrocks> Riddell: you added ttf-ubuntu-font-family to ubuntu-meta and kubuntu-meta, have you done the same for netbook-meta?
<pitti> didn't see it
<didrocks> ok, will add it to the netbook-meta seed then
<Riddell> didrocks: no, go ahead
<didrocks> Riddell: done
<Riddell> didrocks: please fix version numbers in https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MaverickMeerkat/RCAnnouncement
<didrocks> Riddell: will do in a couple of minutes, thanks!
<seb128> hey there
<pitti> hey seb128, good morning
<seb128> hey pitti
<seb128> do you feel better today?
<pitti> yeah, a lot
<seb128> great
<seb128> didrocks, pitti: hum, weird choice to not update gnome-keyring and disable gpg by default
<seb128> we are on an unstable version with bugs and without a gpg agent
<pitti> why didn't we update to the final one?
<pitti> or will we in an SRU?
<pitti> seb128: I thought g-keyring doesn't support a timeout, which was what kees was complaining about?
<seb128> dunno, I'm mid bug reading on "gnome-keyring prompts lack way to set default timeout"
<Laney> I noticed that I get a password prompt from the ssh-agent now; it's not unlocked on login any more
<pitti> it should be unrelated to ssh, though
<seb128> pitti, right and the fix you guys picked seem to turn off the gnome-keyring gpg agent in favor of the seahorse one not installed
<seb128> I'm puzzled on how no agent is better than one with no setting
<pitti> would installing seahorse-plugins override the g-keyring one?
<seb128> no
<seb128> well I've not tested but I guess the behaviour change was because it's not the case
<seb128> Laney, http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-keyring/commit/?h=gnome-2-32&id=eec3d69e22dedfcb5e19cdc9ecf377f91279dd22
<seb128> could be the fix for your issue
<Laney> thanks, will test
<seb128> didrocks, pitti: ok, anyway for next cycle now, the new version transition to gsettings
<seb128> it's not really rc upload or sru material for this cycle
<pitti> seb128: ah, so that was the reason why we stopped upgrading, presumably?
<seb128> I don't know
<seb128> we were upgrading before I went on holidays
<seb128> I'm waiting on didrocks to reply to know why we stayed on .91
<didrocks> seb128: we stayed on .91 because of issues with gsettings, IIRC
<didrocks> 2010-09-13 11:26:40     seb128  didrocks
<didrocks> , the gnome-keyring updates are not to do
<didrocks> and TBH I was already too busy to have a proper look then
<didrocks> so, switching back to lucid behavior seemed to be the safest option
<seb128> ok, no blame, I was just trying to understand why we turned off the gpg agent
<seb128> since we have none in the default install
<seb128> those who use seahorse can turn of gnome-keyring if they need the configuration options
<didrocks> like in lucid?
<seb128> but anyway it's minor
<seb128> no, in lucid we had no gpg agent
<seb128> now gnome-keyring has one
<seb128> ie we were winning a gpg agent in the default install
<didrocks> yeah, but kees had concerned about security
<seb128> I will talk to him when he's around
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey
<didrocks> yw
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128 - how are you?
<seb128> I'm fine thank you, how are you?
<seb128> thanks for the glibmm update
<seb128> didrocks, we got a bit short for some of the things we had to do this cycle
<seb128> and we got a bit hit by the glib and gtk schedules
<didrocks> seb128: I agree, it was quite short :)
<seb128> I think we did a nice job in see of the situation
 * seb128 hugs didrocks
 * didrocks hugs seb128
<didrocks> no more christmas tree there until maverick is out, I hope! :)
<seb128> didrocks, I can highlight you on some channels if you want
<seb128> so you don't feel like nobody cares about you today ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: I can live with that feeling, you know :-)
<didrocks> at least for a day!
<seb128> ;-)
 * pitti hugs didrocks and seb128
 * seb128 hugs pitti
 * didrocks hugs pitti too
<didrocks> thanks for continuing some work on the platform side
<pitti> *beam*
<pitti> didrocks: way more than I'm supposed to.. :)
<pitti> but I guess I had that coming
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, I know. But I can't see how we could have done without it :)
<seb128> when are you back on platform? at uds?
<pitti> I think I ended up at about 60/40 or 50/50
<pitti> seb128: yes
<chrisccoulson> pitti - are you looking forward to coming back? :)
<pitti> yes, I do!
<chrisccoulson> excellent!
<pitti> it was fun and interesting for a cycle, but my roots are in platform and the free stuff
<shuerhaaken> ronoc: ping
<ronoc> hi Jorn
<shuerhaaken> hello Conor
<didrocks> reboot, brb
<duanedesign> wb didrocks.
<didrocks> hey duanedesign, how are you?
<duanedesign> didrocks: i have been good. Hoping couch replication  gets turned back on soon :)
<duanedesign> didrocks: been working a lot on another project of mine CLI companion. It turned out to be rather popular so i have been putting a lot of effort into it.
<didrocks> duanedesign: yeah, I see that, that's awesome! :)
<didrocks> and nice idea on your blog post btw :)
<duanedesign> didrocks: i am excited for UDS next month. Going to be the first one that I have been able to participate in person
<didrocks> duanedesign: oh, nice to see you there! yeah UDS is really a good time for enjoying the ubuntu community :)
 * duanedesign nods
<duanedesign> can not wait to meet everyone in person. Talk to all these people on IRC and email over the years
<pitti> seb128: please ignore the i386 retracer failure mail, just fixed
<pitti> seb128: (I also fixed the chroot script to divert gio-querymodules, for a longer-term workaround)
<doko> is this wanted in main for maverick? bug #649581
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 649581 in ubuntu-font-family-sources (Ubuntu) "[MIR] ubuntu-font-family-sources (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/649581
<cyphermox> howdy
<chrisccoulson> hi cyphermox!
<seb128> pitti, ok
<seb128> pitti, do you understand the issue there?
<seb128> pitti, I don't get why it fails to find symbols in the lib which is installed
<pitti> I don't understand it, no
<seb128> ok
<seb128> doko, try asking on #ubuntu-release
<seb128> doko, I don't think the upload comes from desktop people, at least neither didrocks or me know about it
<seb128> we discussed it early today
<didrocks> yeah, was quite surprized to see it this morning. I just refresh the netbook-meta seeing others being refreshed
<seb128> hey mterry
<seb128> hey pedro_
<didrocks> good morning mterry :)
<didrocks> hi pedro_!
<mterry> seb128, didrocks: hi all.  GNOME went mostly OK it seems?
<seb128> mterry, it seems yes
<didrocks> thanks a lot for yesterday's update :)
<pedro_> hello seb128 didrocks :-)
<seb128> the archive is really frozen today
<seb128> so no update to do
<seb128> mterry, thanks for the help on updates
 * mterry relaxes  :)
<seb128> yesterday was pretty busy but we manages to get most of the updates in
<seb128> we managed
<seb128> today should be quiet ;-)
<seb128> mterry, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2010-09-28
<seb128> btw
<Riddell> quiet except for all the ISO testing you're about to do...
<seb128> Riddell, right, I consider that relaxing compared to the upgrades sprint we had yesterday
<seb128> ;-)
<Riddell> good, ISOs are up, get testing!
<seb128> mterry, you might want to add yourself on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/MeetingTemplate as well
<seb128> Riddell, ok ;-)
<mterry> seb128, I fill out my activities ahead of time?  Does that cover just the previous week (Monday->Friday) or Tuesday->Monday?
<seb128> mterry, tuesday->monday
<mterry> seb128, k
<seb128> mterry, there is no hard line for the filling the wiki, try to do it before the meeting if you can
<seb128> mterry, there meeting is at 16:30 utc
<seb128> on this channel
<mterry> seb128, yup
<seb128> mterry, there is nothing specific to prepare, just be around and write your activity report
<seb128> not sure if you watched some of the previous meeting or not
<asac> didrocks: hey ;) ... what was this game called again (remember?)
<didrocks> asac: oh, this 3D game? :)
<didrocks> yo frankie!
<didrocks> www.yofrankie.org
<didrocks> it's in the archives now IIRC
<didrocks> yes it is :)
<seb128> didrocks, the name doesn't make me want to play it
<didrocks> seb128: hehe, it's a game from the blender fundation, using the same character than in big buck bunny www.bigbuckbunny.or
<didrocks> g*
<asac> hah
<didrocks> it's more a tech demo to show what you can do with blender (as the movie was and to enhance blender as well)
<mterry> seb128, heh.  I broke MeetingTemplate.  Tried to add myself, got an internal server error, and now the page can't be edited
<seb128> mterry, wfm
<seb128> mterry, can you try again?
<seb128> well I can enter the edit mode
<seb128> hum
<seb128> mterry, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/MeetingTemplate
<seb128> seems your edit worked
<mterry> seb128, yup, fixed itself
<seb128> ok great
<slomo> jcastro: hey, any news on the git submodule support in launchpad? it affects banshee too :P   and are you going to support PPAs for non-ubuntu distributions too at some point? like debian?
<geser> anyone familiar with the compiz project and knows about the status of emerald?
<mvo> geser: my knowledge is a bit dated (haven't much looked at the changes in the last 6 month), but it was stale for a long time
<seb128> geser, you might want to ask on the compiz channel
<mvo> the #compiz-dev is a good channel usually
<chrisccoulson> i thought emerald was dead long ago
<SmSpillaz> ohai
<SmSpillaz> yeah, emerald is long gone
<SmSpillaz> although a new one is being written
<mvo> kiwinote: hello! cold you please have a quick look at my patch in bug #646584 - if it makes sense or breaks something else?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 646584 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Can't get freepats when search "freepats" (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/646584
<mvo> kiwinote: when you have time, no rush
<SmSpillaz> well, I was writing it, although libdecoration has very little documentation, so it's been ... a learning experience
<geser> SmSpillaz: do you have any suggestions what we should do with the emerald (0.7.2) we have in the archive? keep it? drop it? something else?
<SmSpillaz> *shrug*
<SmSpillaz> keep it if there is demand
<SmSpillaz> there isn't anything wrong with it
<SmSpillaz> just there is no development on it
<SmSpillaz> since the code is a mess
<SmSpillaz> it crashes randomly apparantly too
<SmSpillaz> I don't think my replacement will be ready for a while
<jcastro> slomo: the submodule bug is a bzr bug, it's high priority but I am being told there's still work to do there. I am aware it affects most GNOME things.
<mvo> kiwinote: and thanks btw for the excellent fixes branch
<jcastro> slomo: the debian PPA support is already an open bug somewhere
<geser> SmSpillaz: thanks
<slomo> jcastro: ok, thanks :) i didn't know that submodules are used by that many projects ;)
<jcastro> slomo: yeah, it appears to be popular
<doko> seb128: please could the desktop team have a look at the desktop related build failures in main?
<doko> http://udd.debian.org/cgi-bin/ubuntu_ftbfs.cgi
<seb128> doko, ok
<seb128> pitti, apport is on this ftbfs list
<seb128> do you know about it?
<seb128> http://people.ubuntuwire.org/~lucas/ubuntu-nbs/32/apport_1.14.1-0ubuntu7_lubuntu32.buildlog
<pitti> I don't, no
<seb128> pitti, could you check if it builds for you?
<pitti> someone pinged me about this some weeks ago, but I never could reproduce it
<pitti> it builds fine locally and in the buildds
<kiwinote> mvo: hi! yes, I think your patch makes sense, and I can't think of anything that the change may break
<seb128> pitti, ok, let's say it's a false error then
<pitti> seb128: just retried, still building fine
<seb128> pitti, ok thanks
<kiwinote> mvo: I assume that that line originated from when we counted the apps/pkgs in a slightly different way, but now we don't need it anymore
<seb128> mterry, do you have some time to help investigating some build issues on http://udd.debian.org/cgi-bin/ubuntu_ftbfs.cgi?
<seb128> jcastro, hey
<mterry> seb128, sure
<seb128> mterry, thanks
<seb128> mterry, can you pick the ones that seem desktopish in main to start?
<seb128> ie gnome-applets
<mterry> seb128, ok
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do you still plan to work on telepathy-glib?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you probably can ask for help on #telepathy if you have issues
<seb128> we should probably aim to get .16 than debian has
<doko> pitti: I did, and I think it was a problem with the rebuild
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i can look at it in a bit, i'm just doing my status report
<seb128> #telepathy has responsive upstream and debian maintainers
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok
<Laney> Is anyone maintaining compiz? We just noticed that emerald is a bit out of shape in Universe and nobody seems to be taking care of it — maybe the same person would like to poke it
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - the issue is that vapigen fails to create the bindings, even with the current telepathy-glib version (0.11.15) in the archive :(
<seb128> Laney, geser just asked about it like 15 minutes before you
<Laney> seb128: ah
<Laney> ty
<seb128> chrisccoulson, #telepathy has vala and introspection guys as well
<seb128> chrisccoulson, just ask there if they have an idea on the issue
<seb128> they might have pointers to workaround it
<mvo> kiwinote: thanks, its in the 3.0 branch now and I will upload it later
<kiwinote> mvo: great! thanks for making the connection between that bug report and that line of code
<jcastro> seb128, hey, what can I do for you?
<seb128> jcastro, I'm trying to remember what I wanted to ask early ;-)
<rodrigo_> seb128, pitti: I just uploaded a u1-client package, but then found out a fix needed, so should you reject my first upload so that I release a new one, or is it ok to have both 1.4.4 and 1.4.4.1 in the queue?
<jcastro> seb128, it's not about featured apps is it?
<seb128> rodrigo_, you can have both, the old one will probably be rejected
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok
<seb128> jcastro, no, but thanks for pushing for those
<seb128> jcastro, oh, I wanted to ask if you replied to karl's email about planet and uds
<seb128> jcastro, is he coming to uds?
<jcastro> I don't know
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<seb128> kenvandine, do you work today or are just on IRC by error?
<seb128> rodrigo_, I've rejected the u1-client upload to avoid confusion
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok, better
<kenvandine> hey seb128
<kenvandine> working today :)
<seb128> kenvandine, oh ok, welcome back
<kenvandine> thx :)
<seb128> kenvandine, sorry I put you in the excused category on the meeting wikipage
<seb128> I though you were coming back tomorrow
<kenvandine> no worries
 * kenvandine needs to try to remember what he did last week :)
<seb128> kenvandine, I see, I'm not around and you guys just slack
<seb128> now that I'm back you have to figure something to write :p
<kenvandine> hehe
<mvo> what I did last week: I missed seb
<kenvandine> did you have  a good vacation?
<seb128> excellent thanks
<seb128> was great to have some time away from any keyboard
<kenvandine> good... hopefully you forgot about us for a bit :)
<seb128> I don't say screen because I watched some tv :p
<kenvandine> hehe
<seb128> mvo, ;-)
<mvo> :p
 * mvo hugs seb128
 * seb128 hugs mvo
<kenvandine> brb... gotta test my static dhcp setup so i don't have to hunt and peck for my home server next time it renews it's dhcp address :)
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok, 1.4.4.1 uploaded
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok, that one is not up to me and will probably not be reviewed before the RC anyway
<rodrigo_> oh, ok
<seb128> rodrigo_, if you really need it in you can try to argue on #ubuntu-release
<rodrigo_> seb128, I'll let joshuahoover do it :)
<seb128> but the freeze was at the start of the day
<seb128> you are half a day late
<rodrigo_> I think he already asked the release team for a u1-client upload today
<rodrigo_> ah, I thought it was morning in US
<seb128> no, it's 0:00 utc
<rodrigo_> ok
<mterry> seb128, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/gnome-applets/dbus-glib-ftbfs/+merge/36869  (am filing upstream bug too)
<seb128> mterry: thanks, maybe check upstream 2.32 before
<seb128> mterry: it might be deprecated there but we didn't track gnome-panel and gnome-applets 2.32
<mterry> seb128, k
<seb128> they switch to use dbus instead of bonobo and it was unclear it would bring anything this cycle out of extra work
<seb128> mterry: because the rules is running autoreconf so you don't need to bother patching the makefile.in as well
<mterry> seb128, oh, didn't notice the autoreconf line.  I'm not used to that being there
<seb128> we started doing that this cycle
<seb128> it's quite handy
<mterry> I like it.  :)
<dobey> anyone else been noticing that compiz likes to crash at some rather arbitrary time, in maverick?
<seb128> no
<seb128> did that start recently for you?
<dobey> it happened once before, and it just happened like 30 seconds ago
 * bcurtiswx_ doesn't notice any crashes
<bcurtiswx_> ATI Radeon card here
<dobey> compiz went away, and i was suddenly in metacity, and all my windows got moved to first workspace, and all my terminals resized to 80x24
<dobey> i'm on nvidia
<mvo> did you got a crash file in /var/crash ?
<dobey> mvo: no, i don't see one
<pitti> rickspencer3, mvo: silly question, but where would I actually see the "buy something" example background in s-c?
 * mvo celebrates rev 1100 in softare-center
<pitti> I naively searched for "background", but .. "this is not the search term you are looking for"
<dobey> guess i'll update and reboot, since there seems to be ~200 updates waiting this morning :-/
<mvo> pitti: search for "rick" ;)
<pitti> aah
<pitti> thanks mvo
<mvo> pitti: or expand the left hand "get software" node and you should see a "for purchase" sub-element
<pitti> mvo: ah, I missed the little triangle
<pitti>  /me wonders what "Val & Rick" is :)
<mvo> pitti: one of the 18+ for sale items ;) ?
<mvo> looks like a game
<pitti> mvo: 18+, is that an age or a number?
<pitti> mvo: I just see one item in "to buy"
<mvo> pitti: yeah, we currently only have one item
<mvo> pitti: I was trying to make a (lame) joke about "val+rick"
<mvo> valerie+rick
<pitti> it's stitting there for ages installing it, but until here everything was fine
<pitti> mvo: hm, I think it's got locked up; no dpkg process, but it still has a bouncing progress bar for "installing"
<mvo> pitti: it takes a good while
<mvo> pitti: up to some minutes
<pitti> and I don't have any new *wallpaper* package
<mvo> pitti: hm, what does it print on "~/.xsession-errors" ?
<pitti> mvo: http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/tmp/xsession-errors
<pitti> ooh, it's done now
<pitti> ii  ricks-wallpapers      0.3.1                 Rick's Wallpapers
<pitti> \o/
<mvo> pitti: it takes a bit until the server part gets enabled
<mvo> pitti: nice, nice, nice :)
<pitti> some weird exceptions in the log, though
<mvo> yeah, that is aptdaemon odness
<ari-tczew> pedro_: ping
<pedro_> hello ari-tczew
<ari-tczew> hi pedro_, why did you remove [natty] from bug 339169 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 339169 in evolution (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in strtoul() due to NULL flags column in folders.db (affects: 3) (dups: 2) (heat: 30)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/339169
<pedro_> ari-tczew, why did you add it ? :-)
<pedro_> ari-tczew, that only creates confusion, if you want to add a release name to a bug, please use the tags
<seb128> how can a but affect something which is not available there?
<pedro_> that as well
<ari-tczew> pedro_: ubuntu developers are get to used targeting fix in next release by adding [codename] to bug title
<pedro_> is there any documentation with that workflow?
<pedro_> because we are not used to that
<Laney> It's for sponsoring, when a patch doesn't need to be uploaded this cycle
<Laney> maybe a tag would work, if the sponsoring page learns about it
<pedro_> for that bug in particular the patch is not accepted upstream yet, that needs to be reviewed there first
<Laney> yeah I didn't even look at that, talking about the general case
<Laney> some way of sorting the sponsor queue
<ara> lovely desktop people
<ara> what should we doing about quadrapassel?
<ara> bug http://launchpad.net/bugs/638656
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 638656 in gnome-games (Ubuntu) "quadrapassel dies silently (affects: 6) (dups: 2) (heat: 38)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ara> should it be banned from the list of default games
<ara> ?
<ara> or bug 561734, for that matter
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 561734 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "quadrapassel doesn't start: Failed to initialise clutter: Unable to select the newly created GLX context (affects: 19) (dups: 4) (heat: 111)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/561734
<kenvandine> ara, doing the mesa/unity mess, someone mentioned that a good way to reproduce the crash was with quadrapassel
<kenvandine> so i guess the fix in clutter for unity didn't help quadrapassel
<ara> kenvandine, no, it didn't
<kenvandine> bug 561734 is probably most accurate
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 561734 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "quadrapassel doesn't start: Failed to initialise clutter: Unable to select the newly created GLX context (affects: 22) (dups: 6) (heat: 143)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/561734
<ara> yes, I put that before :)
<ara> kenvandine, so, I guess, if it is not going to be fixed, it shouldn't be installed by default, don't you think?
<kenvandine> humm... ideally it should be fixed... we should talk to RAOF about it
<kenvandine> or Sarvatt
<kenvandine> Sarvatt, do you think there is any chance of getting bug 561734 fixed for maverick?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 561734 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "quadrapassel doesn't start: Failed to initialise clutter: Unable to select the newly created GLX context (affects: 25) (dups: 7) (heat: 155)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/561734
<seb128> ara, is that an issue on any video card and driver?
<ara> seb128, intel seems to fail, but nvidia with proprietary drivers works fine
<seb128> ok, so rather an xorg or driver issue than one in the games
<charlie-tca> ara: doesn't work at all for me
<charlie-tca> and I have three nvidia cards in three systems
<ara> charlie-tca, with the proprietary drivers?
<charlie-tca> Doesn't matter which driver I use
<seb128> did that start recently?
<charlie-tca> no
<seb128> it works fine there
<seb128> on an intel box not upgraded for 2 weeks
<charlie-tca> started about aug 31
<seb128> ok, so it's not everybody having the issue
<seb128> works on intel for me
<ara> seb128, on intel it failed for me with the latest upgrades
<seb128> seems we have different issues there then
<seb128> ara, do you think we should not install quadrapassel by default?
<seb128> is the issue limited to that game?
<seb128> ie does unity -p works for you?
<ara> seb128, unity works, unity -p?
<seb128> it's unity in a window, you can run it under GNOME
<seb128> it's useful for testing
<seb128> just to know if other clutter users have the issues when ran this way
<ara> seb128, I will try that. Right now I am using that machine for ISO testing, as soon as I finish the test, will try that
<seb128> ok thanks
<asac> moin moin ... i assume our image build failures on arm is because of new gnome tarballs rolling yesterday or something?
<seb128> asac, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/maverick_probs.html
<seb128> asac, not sure what broke it earlier but GNOME is not the issue now it seems
<seb128> asac, hey btw ;-)
<asac> hi!
<asac> thanks
<asac> thats strange. guess it was just general out of sync yesterday
<asac> due to pre-freeze uploads
<seb128> until some hours ago your issues were due to the gtk upload yesterday
<seb128> it leaded to a out of sync between arch any and all binaries
<asac> ah ok
<asac> yeah
<seb128> that has been sorted now though
<asac> cant we just stop doing all binaries ;)
<seb128> ;-)
<asac> at least for packages that are not all all
<seb128> we should fix the archive to keep the arch all binaries for all versions
<seb128> so you would still have the old gtk installable on armel until the new one is built
<asac> isnt that the case already? i thought that it just doesnt pick an older version if the newest version cannot be fulfilled.
<asac> anyway ... not this cycle :-P
<seb128> well we should index the binaries corresponding to the current build
<seb128> but right
<glatzor> hello mvo, thanks for the aptdaemon changes! I merged them with a minor fix
<mvo> glatzor: thanks
<mvo> glatzor: perfect timming :) jibel just reported that the authentication timming problem came back on ubuntu :/ bug #649939
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 649939 in software-center (Ubuntu) "authentication popup does nothing when installating new software (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/649939
<mvo> glatzor: is it a fix for some bad problem?
<seb128> bcurtiswx_, cyphermox, mterry: there will be a slot to have GNOME updates accepted after RC if those are trivial updates, ie bump to a stable version and translations
<seb128> so if you guys want to pick the remaining updates and work on those during the next days feel free
<glatzor> mvo, i have also seen this problem on debian sid recentely
<mvo> glatzor: I can have a look after dinner
<cyphermox> seb128, roger
<seb128> didrocks, chrisccoulson: ^ just for info but we probably don't need lot of people on that, just maybe keep an eye open for sponsoring requests
<didrocks> seb128: sure
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - ok, no problem
<glatzor> mvo, I also added a "workaround" for the lists lock
<glatzor> mvo, it now raises the error-no-lock exception instead of error-unknown
<glatzor> mvo, the locking improvements of trunk are too invasive for the 0.3 branch
<mvo> glatzor: thanks, I check it out
<seb128> chrisccoulson, didrocks, tremolux, Riddell, kenvandine, pitti, cyphermox, mterry: hi
<seb128> pedro_, hello
<didrocks> hey
<chrisccoulson> hi
<mterry> yo
<seb128> it's meeting time ;-)
<pedro_> hello!
<seb128> did I forget anybody?
<seb128> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2010-09-28
<cyphermox> hello :)
<tremolux> hiya!
 * kenvandine waves
<Riddell> hi
<seb128> so I'm back
<seb128> thanks for didrocks to handling the meeting and other things last week
<didrocks> wb seb128!
<seb128> thanks kenvandine as well for the week before ;-)
<kenvandine> np
<seb128> let's get started
<kenvandine> glad to have seb128 back :)
<seb128> everybody welcome mterry in the team
<mterry> w00t
<kenvandine> welcome mterry!
<didrocks> welcome (take 2) mterry! ;)
<chrisccoulson> welcome mterry!
<cyphermox> welcome mterry!!
<tremolux> yay mterry!
<seb128> mterry, great to have you there ;-)
<seb128> thanks for the help on the GNOME updates yesterday
<mterry> Hopefully eventually i can do that without clogging the sponsorship queue
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> are you a MOTU yet?
<mterry> yeah
<seb128> ok, so you should apply for package set updates next
<mterry> ACK
<seb128> or maybe just for normal upload rights
<seb128> you are probably ready to apply for that
<seb128> but let's talk about that out of the meeting
<seb128> ok, let's get started
<seb128> there was no outstanding action from last meeting it seems?
<seb128> didrocks, ^confirming?
<didrocks> no outstanding action :)
<seb128> ok, great
<seb128> kenvandine, hello
<seb128> kenvandine, partners update?
<kenvandine> sure
<kenvandine> DX
<kenvandine>     * Another round of bug fix releases last week, I think they are in good shape for RC
<kenvandine> nothing really to note here, been a great cycle from DX
<kenvandine> delivered a lot!
<kenvandine> UbuntuOne
<kenvandine>     * desktopcouch 0.6.9 was released today (in unapproved queue), should fix replication
<kenvandine> we'll see if they can get that through, it is very late
<seb128> better late than not
<seb128> ;-)
<kenvandine> indeed :)
<seb128> worth case we will sru it
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> i think U1 is in good shape for RC as well
<seb128> ok
<kenvandine> so not much to report :)
<kenvandine> planning time!
<kenvandine> any questions?
<seb128> do we expect any change out of the desktopcouch one after rc?
<kenvandine> not sure, probably if there are new bugs in this release
<kenvandine> that is a problem actually
<kenvandine> replication has been pretty much broken the whole cycle
<kenvandine> so getting it fixed could uncover other stuff
<seb128> ok, I guess we will deal with the aftermatch in sru updates
<kenvandine> yeah...
<seb128> out of desktopcouch anything known to be broken from dx or u1?
<seb128> rodrigo_ did an ubuntuone-client update earlier I saw
<kenvandine> nothing critical that i am aware of, but i didn't do a meeting yesterday since i was out
<seb128> is there anything we need to focus on testing or do they need any help?
<seb128> ok, right
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, are you working on getting that approved?
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, that's it from me
<kenvandine> thx :)
<seb128> seems nobody else had questions so let's move on
<seb128> thanks kenvandine
<kenvandine> didrocks,  might be good if you can try out desktopcouch with oneconf if you have a chance
<seb128> Riddell, hey, having time for the kubuntu status update or are you busy driving the RC?
<Riddell> yes, quickly
 * didrocks crosses fingers
<Riddell>  * RC candidates built, testing going on now, looking good to me
<Riddell>  * http://tinyurl.com/33p7vu3 11 tagged bugs, none terribly worrying
<Riddell>  * update to liblastfm expected after RC
<Riddell>  * updates to translations due today
<Riddell>  * 4.5.2 tagging on Thursday, not expecting it to go in the main archive
<seb128> "updates to translations", you mean?
<Riddell> grabbing translations from upstream for a few packages
<seb128> you will upload new sources or just langpacks updates?
<Riddell> not decided on that yet, I want to talk to dpm if it's easy for him to just import them
<seb128> ok
<seb128> let me know if that's easy because we have some GNOME updates which have only translations updates ;-)
<seb128> anybody else have questions for Riddell?
<seb128> seems not
<seb128> Riddell, thanks for the summary and for driving the RC
<dpm> seb128, Riddell, that's not that easy. I can do it for a couple of packages, but it's all manual work and a bit of a pain, unless there is a translations tarball nicely packed containing only translations
<seb128> speaking of which, everybody please help testing isos
<seb128> dpm, ok, what I though from our last discussion on the topic
<seb128> Riddell, thanks
 * cyphermox is syncing everything now
<dpm> also, the deadline for translations being so soon, they might not be imported if the imporst queue is full
<seb128> didrocks, hey
<didrocks> hey
<seb128> didrocks, UNE update?
<dpm> it's looking good now, pretty empty
<didrocks> sure
<seb128> dpm, ok thanks
<didrocks> Double dose of sweetness with 2 unity releases! and multiple uploads for some components :)
<didrocks> More than 40 bugs were fixed last week, we gain support for a lot of things and no known crashers as of today!
<didrocks> wait!
 * didrocks checks emails
<didrocks> no, not known :)
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> Of course, for a crasher we needed to transition from libindicate0 to libindicate1 which we enjoyed a lot, but all went well after all. :-)
 * seb128 press the submit button
<seb128> didrocks, one known now :p (joking)
<didrocks> seb128: you don't want to do that :p
<didrocks> RC is coming, iso testing is needed for UNE too! thanks to everyone who wants to help there.
<didrocks> I'm particularly interested from people who don't have graphical acceleration as the UNE session should not warn you about it, and once you validate, you should be logged out of the session and the desktop session should be set as a default.
<didrocks> (just tested under virtualbox and nvidia there)
<didrocks> that's it!
<seb128> thanks didrocks
<seb128> questions for didrocks?
<didrocks> (still some issues known with shotwell, should be fixed by eow)
<kenvandine> didrocks, so no real fallout from the libindicator1 change?
<didrocks> kenvandine: no, just 2 bugs report of people having their indicator partially disappearing
<didrocks> as expected :)
<kenvandine> not bad :)
<didrocks> so, 2 on the bunch of update, it's good even! :)
<kenvandine> indeed :)
<kenvandine> i was worried...
<seb128> that was late for a such transition
<didrocks> right
<kenvandine> yes... stressful :)
<seb128> great work to everybody to get it done without issue
<didrocks> and 15 rdepends IIRC
<seb128> thanks didrocks
<didrocks> yw :)
<seb128> let's move on
<seb128> tremolux, hey
<seb128> software center update?
<tremolux> hey seb128, yep
<tremolux> * Buy Something: $1 test package now available to all, getting lots of great feedback and some bug reports
<tremolux> * New Apps: we currently have three Application Review Requests in the queue
<tremolux> * Misc:  testing continues, keeping a close watch on incoming bug reports, targeted bugfixing
<tremolux> * 4 tagged bugs currently: http://tinyurl.com/29drbv4
<tremolux> lots of nice feedback from people spending their $$ for the cause  :)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> did they all manage to get something for their money? ;-)
<tremolux> all except 2  :-/
<tremolux> we have a bug for it
<seb128> the "purchased software download fails with and breaks apt proxy " one?
<tremolux> yes
<seb128> ok
<seb128> do you aim at fixing those 4 bugs between rc and release?
<tremolux> 2 is still too many, obviously
<seb128> right
<seb128> or will we need an sru for those?
<tremolux> I have to check with mvo for his plan for these, but I believe the plan is to get them all fixed
<tremolux> one is pretty much ready, two in progress and one is new
<seb128> ok, let's see how it goes
<tremolux> yes
<seb128> just make sure to mention your uploads on #ubuntu-release to get them reviewed after rc
<seb128> questions for tremolux?
<tremolux> yep, thx
<seb128> software-center works great there, amazing work done this cycle to the usc team
<seb128> thanks tremolux
<tremolux> thx a lot seb128  :)
<seb128> pedro_, hello
<pedro_> Hello!
<seb128> did we run out of bugs yet? ;-)
<pedro_> ok not much to share this week since i was on holidays the previous one, still catching up with bug mail ;-)
<seb128> just refreshing the wiki and I see none listed
<pedro_> but i have a couple of bugs to look at
<seb128> oh ok
<pedro_> bug 551809 is the worst one we have right now
<seb128> I was on holidays as well so I didn't notice you were not there ;-)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 551809 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV (affects: 427) (dups: 128) (heat: 1904)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/551809
<pedro_> causing a lot of dups and lot of affected people
<chrisccoulson> i've spent some time trying to figure that out, but no luck yet
<pedro_> i saw that was milestone already though, could we have someone assigned to it? ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, did you find anything wrong?
<seb128> is that a indicator issue?
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson and milanbv have both spent quite a bit of time on that
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - not yet. the only time it crashed for me was without gdb attached ;)
<pedro_> on the upstream report Milan said something about that : "it's definitely linked
<pedro_> with the libappindicator use of GtkStatusIcon, and not to
<pedro_> gnome-settings-daemon."
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i agree
<chrisccoulson> it basically affects everything using libappindicator
<seb128> does it only happen when using fallback?
<seb128> ie for users not having the indicator applet?
<kenvandine> tedg, did you look at it?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i think so, but i'm not entirely sure
<seb128> tedg, ^ would be nice if you could try to read through this bug report and see if you have any clue
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, was it you that asked tedg to take a look?
<pedro_> not sure either, there's no clear instructions on how to reproduce it though
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, i don't think so
<seb128> well if that's only in the fallback case I would not be so concerned
<kenvandine> ok, must have been milanbv
<kenvandine> seb128, with so many dupes... i would think it is worse than that
<seb128> or lot of users remove the applet
<kenvandine> seb128, but i haven't been able to reproduce it
<kenvandine> even without the applet
<tedg> Okay, I'll look at it.  I need to run now, after lunch though.
<milanbv> it's very hard to reproduce :-)
<seb128> ok, not something we will sort now
<seb128> tedg, thanks
<seb128> pedro_, let's move on
<pedro_> sure
<milanbv> but I confirm it happens only with fallback GtkStatusIcon
<seb128> tedg, ^
<seb128> useful information
<pedro_> bug 648068, the reporter there is asking for a dependency on python-desktopcouch
<kenvandine> seb128, i assigned it to tedg just now at least until after he takes a look at it
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 648068 in evolution (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "desktopcouch-service crashed with ImportError in <module>() (affects: 2) (heat: 16)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/648068
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<pedro_> probably kenvandine might have a look to it?
<kenvandine> pedro_, humm... that is a weird one
<seb128> pedro_, no duplicate, no other user affected
<seb128> could be a local issue?
<seb128> let's keep an eye on it
<pedro_> seb128, no idea, i'd prefer a dev to look
<kenvandine> well, it is probably just an unlikely case
<seb128> but doesn't seem really concerning
<kenvandine> that dep was dropped because it created a circular dep
<kenvandine> not specifically evolution
<pedro_> ok could you please comment on it ?
<kenvandine> i will
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<pedro_> thank you kenvandine
<pedro_> ok and one minor update the youtube issue on totem looks like to be caused by the fluendo plugin
<seb128> which one?
<seb128> the mp3 or mpeg one?
<pedro_> bug 609855
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 609855 in totem (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Totem unable to play youtube videos (affects: 19) (dups: 3) (heat: 125)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/609855
<pedro_> that's the bug, i've removed the mp3 one and it worked after that
<pitti> Riddell, seb128: FYI, you can tar up po/ and upload the translations to launchpad; shouldn't be too hard to pour that into a script
<pedro_> it was a suggestion by the upstream dev
<pedro_> so i'm waiting for users feedback to move on
<seb128> pedro_, hum ok, that's a workaround though, we can recommend users doing that but it points to what is buggy
<pedro_> so if someone of you are having  the same issue please try to remove that plugin and comment back
<seb128> I will try
<pedro_> seb128, yeah, but we need to isolate the issue, we can follow up on the fluendo package later
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, OK, I will work on anything noted in your versions site when I get chances
<pedro_> thanks se
<pedro_> thanks seb128
<pedro_> :)
<seb128> bcurtiswx_, check https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+queue?queue_state=1 as well before or ask on the channel
<pedro_> seb128, that's all from here , unless there's a question/comment
<seb128> pedro_, ok thanks, let me know if anything is coming out of the RC testing this week
<pedro_> will do
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, I'll just continue to do the [UPDATING] thing, that way if anyone has done it or is doing it they can ping me.  Site noted too.
<seb128> thanks pedro_
<seb128> ok, release status
<seb128> http://people.canonical.com/~platform/workitems/maverick/canonical-desktop-team.html
<seb128> so we are past the work items tracking point but still nice to clean those and update them
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you hav a few chromium one, could you update them, either set them to done or deferred now
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, sure
<seb128> tremolux, you have one as well but it's a wikipage so you still have time to work on it
<tremolux> yeahh, I have that little wiki page one remaining, I've got it mostly ready, I'll get that closedtoday
<tremolux> silly it's still open  :p
<seb128> dpm, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-m-desktop-translations-roundtable
<seb128> dpm, I think the policykit gettext one has been done no? could you check and confirm it's working?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, tremolux: thanks
<seb128>  
<seb128> otherwise RC iso are available today
<seb128> ara, Riddell, what is the current status? desktop are ready to test?
<Riddell> yes, please test
<seb128> please everybody take some time to do RC iso testing
<Riddell> desktop, alternates, dvds coming soon (well not that soon, dvds take ages)
<kenvandine> will do
<pedro_> btw the page of the tracker is : http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<ara> Riddell, desktop?
<seb128> maverick should be a solid milestone just make sure we didn't let any annoying issue that would ruin our users experience
<Riddell> ara: what's the question?
<ara> Riddell, ah, OK, I misunderstood your sentence
<ara> I thought that the three were coming soon
<ara> hence the confusion :)
<Riddell> desktop, alternates out now
<didrocks> Riddell: une is ready as well?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, didrocks, tremolux, Riddell, kenvandine, cyphermox, pitti, mterry: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<kenvandine> on it
<mterry> will do
<kenvandine> :)
<Riddell> didrocks: yes indeed
<chrisccoulson> cool, thanks
<tremolux> will do
<seb128> ok, that's it from me
<seb128> let's make sure maverick rocks
<didrocks> Riddell: great!
<seb128> happy iso testing and bugs fixing
<Riddell> pitti: po upload sounds interesting, how do we do that?
<pedro_> \o/
<didrocks> thanks seb128 :)
<seb128> any other question or comment?.
<seb128> seems not
<seb128> thanks everybody
<pedro_> thanks seb128
<tremolux> thanks seb128, thanks everybody!
<seb128> bah bug #640807
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 640807 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Forces low refresh rate on CRT monitor (affects: 3) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/640807
<didrocks> thanks everybody
 * mterry reboots
<pitti> Riddell: for example https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/gdm/+pots/gdm/+upload
<kenvandine> pedro_, ok, i marked bug 648068 as invalid... it technically shouldn't be possible anymore, so he must have had a broken install of the package
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 648068 in evolution (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "desktopcouch-service crashed with ImportError in <module>() (affects: 2) (heat: 16)" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/648068
<kenvandine> and now that he worked around that, we can't debug it :/
<mvo> seb128: it looks like bug #445303 just bite jibel on iso testing - any chance this gets fixed?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 445303 in update-manager (Ubuntu Karmic) (and 8 other projects) "policykit-1 password dialog sometimes hangs (affects: 114) (dups: 26) (heat: 319)" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/445303
<seb128> mvo, I don't really see if being fixed before maverick now
<seb128> it's around for a year and didn't move a lot
<mvo> hm, bad
<seb128> is there anybody who would be interested to try to debug bug 445303
<glatzor> seb128, mvo: <hughsie> glatzor: that smells like a pam problem
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 445303 in update-manager (Ubuntu Karmic) (and 8 other projects) "policykit-1 password dialog sometimes hangs (affects: 114) (dups: 26) (heat: 319)" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/445303
<seb128> seems james_w worked on it a bit
<james_w> yep
<seb128> could be something for pitti or chrisccoulson otherwise I guess they are those who know the best policykit there
<james_w> I'd agree with hughsie
<james_w> I can't reproduce it though
<james_w> if anyone can I would love for you to run something to find out what is going on
<seb128> mvo, ^ find us somebody who can trigger the bug
<seb128> ;-)
<mvo> it looks like I'm able to trigger it, let me try again
<mvo> latest maverick (well, updated yesterday), 64bit, using softare-center, licking on install, wait ~1 minute
<james_w> everyone that I have spoken to that can trigger it says that they did nothing special
<james_w> yeah, I have a suspicion that 64bit at least makes it more likely
<james_w> mvo: you didn't enter your password?
<mvo> no, just waiting
<mvo> hm, now it seems to be not working anymore
<mvo> *grumpf*
<pitti> mvo: "licking on install" -> you have to use your mouse if you don't have a touch/tonguescreen
<seb128> lol
<pitti> but I've never seen that problem either
<pitti> it might be more likely with s-c, I'm not really using that very often
<mvo> heh :) I'm sure its the licking that triggers it, try it!
<james_w> hmm, maybe it's not the one I am remembering?
<james_w> it's the one where the password field disappears, but the dialog hangs around?
<pitti> apparenlty seb's PK dialog kills the entire sessino
<bcurtiswx_> whats the point of a mask if when you login, it still shows it..
<bcurtiswx_> before switching the ubuntu/member/<name>
<mvo> james_w: not sure, see https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/649939https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/649939
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 649939 in software-center (Ubuntu) "authentication popup does nothing when installating new software (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Confirmed]
<mvo> james_w: jibel said the entry was invible at this point
<james_w> aha, a reliable tester!
<mvo> james_w: he hangs around in #ubuntu-testing
<didrocks> mterry: good catch for the icocn change :)
<mterry> didrocks, maybe I should have switched teams to DX to be a unity tester  :)
<milanbv> have you noticed that the last reporters of the PK bug said desktop effects on proprietary drivers trigger it?
<didrocks> mterry: yeah, a unity spammer even :)
<cjohnston> wb kenvandine
<kenvandine> thx cjohnston
<cjohnston> So all three have updated today.. twitter identi.ca and fb.. I'm running whatever is in the mav repo
<kenvandine> cjohnston, woot
<kenvandine> cjohnston, glad to hear gwibber works for you, for a change :)
 * didrocks waves good evening
<kenvandine> good night didrocks
<cjohnston> o/
<cjohnston> is there a ppa I should upgrade to kenvandine ?
<didrocks> se you kenvandine ;)
<kenvandine> cjohnston, maverick is your best bet for now... the daily builds isn't very different right now
<cjohnston> ok
<kenvandine> but we could break it completely any moment :)
<cjohnston> hehe
<cjohnston> your trying your best to do that? hehee
<kenvandine> trunk is open for crack...
<bcurtiswx_> that can be taken the wrong way..
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx_, indeed ... i planned it that way :)
<bcurtiswx_> :P
<kenvandine> cjohnston, it does have read only support for foursquare :)
<cjohnston> hmm
<cjohnston> interesting
<sense> What will we do with OpenOffice.org in previous releases of Ubuntu when (minor) updates for it will be released? Continue calling it OpenOffice, or use the new LibreOffice build?
 * bcurtiswx_ learned something new today
<bcurtiswx_> sense, would it make more sense (no pun intended) to backport patches (if the name of the package does in fact change) ?
<sense> bcurtiswx_: That would probably be the best approach, especially for LTSes.
<bcurtiswx_> BTW, (side note) for all who care, i have bcurtiswx also highlighted so you don't have to keep typing in the underscore if you don't want to
<bcurtiswx_> sense, agreed :)
<kklimonda> sense: is it a sure thing that Oracle is going to axe the OOo and all distributuions will switch over to LibreOffice?
<sense> kklimonda: Mark Shuttleworth has already said that Canonical will ship Ubuntu with LibreOffice.
<sense> and already LibreOffice seems to be a lot better than the plain OpenOffice now they're merging the work from go-OO and starting a cruft-clean initiative
<kklimonda> heh, when (and were) has he said that?
<sense> kklimonda: http://www.documentfoundation.org/supporters/
<sense> kklimonda: Also, most, if not all, prominent (community) developers are behind LibreOffice, so I don't expect a lot of work being done on OpenOffice.
<sense> Of course, it is still unsure what will happen to the paid developers.
<kklimonda> OOo has never striked me as a project that is actually being developed. It's such a piece of.... bad software ;)
<sense> kklimonda: Agreed, and that's why LibreOffice is such great news!
<bcurtiswx_> kklimonda, hopefully it will become better with a new direction
<kklimonda> are there plans to update the interface and port it over to Gtk+ ?
<sense> Not sure, would be nice though.
<sense> I don't think there are much plans yet, though.
<bcurtiswx_> what did go-OO do?
<sense> bcurtiswx: It added some functionality and bug fixes that Sun refused to accept.
<sense> Novell maintained it
<sense> It is said that the development process was very bureaucratic.
<sense> Very much like discouraging people to contribute.
<bcurtiswx_> Well, then this is certainly great news
<kklimonda> I wonder if there is any chance to keep the name
<kklimonda> for better or worse "OpenOffice.org" is a brand already.
<kklimonda> And quite a lot of people has heard of it
<ajmitch> that'll depend on oracle playing nice
<sense> They requested Oracle to give the brand to the foundation, but Oracle hasn't said anything on the matter yet.
<kklimonda> ajmitch: Oracle didn't strike me as a company that plays nice with Community
<kklimonda> or, for that matter, with anyone
<ajmitch> kklimonda: right, so we'll see if they try & improve their image this time around :)
<bcurtiswx_> It's obvious in ways, to see what a company really prides.  Money vs Benefitting Others..
<bcurtiswx> [UPDATING] gnome-themes
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-09-29
<bcurtiswx> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~bcurtiswx/ubuntu/maverick/gnome-themes/gnome-themes-2.32.0/+merge/36939
<RAOF> No Eastern Edition, then?
<bcurtiswx> ?
<RAOF> There'd normally be a Desktop team meeting: Eastern Edition (for all of us in the future).
<bcurtiswx> ohh, ok
<TheMuso> heh
<TheMuso> By the looks of it, Rick hasn't been around for 6 hours or so, at least that is his idle time.
<bcurtiswx> [UPDATING] gnome-screensaver
<rickspencer3> hey RAOF
<rickspencer3> hey TheMuso
<rickspencer3> I've been around
<rickspencer3> however, I haven't had time to prepare for the meeting and such :(
 * rickspencer3 looks at meeting wiki
<rickspencer3> RAOF, TheMuso?
<TheMuso> Yep
<RAOF> Yah.
<RAOF> Sorry; I'm pondering if shouting at this code will make it reveal where it's returning a BadDrawable without printing something to Xorg.0.log. :)
<rickspencer3> WHERE ARE YOU RETURNING BADDRAWABLE!
 * rickspencer3 POUNDS FIST ON DESK
<rickspencer3> just doing what I can to help RAOF
<RAOF> Ta :)
<rickspencer3> RAOF, TheMuso so, I have nothing to add to the meeting minutes, except a couple of things
<rickspencer3> 1. the new font is in! depending on testing, it may get set to be default for maverick
<rickspencer3> 2. UDS ...
<rickspencer3> so, we started some discussion on @u-d regarding the different tracks
<rickspencer3> so, around next week, it will be time to start creating blueprints
<TheMuso> Right.
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, it looks like your rotation is going through ok, but lynda is out this week
<TheMuso> Ok.
<rickspencer3> but sabdfl and dbarth and everybody ack'ed it
<TheMuso> Sweet.
<rickspencer3> so, I don't foresee any problems
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: I'd like to announce this to the accessibility community. Should I wait for official word/the official ok before doing so?
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, well ...
<rickspencer3> I think it's fine to mention that you are planning on it
<rickspencer3> and it looks like it is going to happen
<rickspencer3> but maybe leave the 5% wiggle room in case something goes haywire
<TheMuso> Ok sounds good.
<TheMuso> Yep
<rickspencer3> but really, I don't foresee any issues
<rickspencer3> of course, I rarely do :/
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, I'm happy for you
<rickspencer3> I think it will be fun and useful, and a much deserved break from routine
<TheMuso> Yeah, should be good. David emailed me regarding the project the other day, I am yet to respond, been busy with bugs/final freeze stuff.
<TheMuso> Intend to get back to him today.
<rickspencer3> sounds great
<TheMuso> Yeah, need to start reading up on the mystery that is atk...
<TheMuso> ...and clutter + cally
<RAOF> You're going to be a11y-ing unity (or something similar)?  Cool!
<TheMuso> RAOF: pretty much.
<TheMuso> I really should install it, and get used to it in its current state.
<bcurtiswx> chrisccoulson, did your patch for gnome-screensaver Don't crash on systems that don't support XF86VM or XRANDR gamma fade get backported to 2.30.0 (im getting patch failures on build)
<bcurtiswx> for 2.30.1
<rickspencer3> folks, it's been a looong dy
<rickspencer3> time for me to go to real life
<desrt> rickspencer3: good night
<rickspencer3> unless RAOF or TheMuso need something
<bcurtiswx> nite rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> desrt!
<RAOF> Good night!
<TheMuso> Fine here.
<desrt> rickspencer!!
<rickspencer3> thanks bcurtiswx :)
<rickspencer3> desrt, Orlando?
<desrt> ya.  of course
<desrt> booked my tix today
<rickspencer3> chouette
<desrt> took me a second to figure out what you were trying to say :)
<rickspencer3> :)
<desrt> have a good night :)
<rickspencer3> g'night all
<candoman> I've installed 10.04 AMD64 on an Intel core i3 laptop inside of Win7....on boot, Ubuntu hangs....any known issues?
<tgall_foo> any xfce / xubuntu experts about ?
<charlie-tca> Not an expert, but might have an answer
<tgall_foo> do you know what controls the layout of the menu up at the top ? IE Applications / firefox icon ... etc ?
<charlie-tca> I do not. but the experts in #xubuntu-devel probably do
<tgall_foo> ok thanks charlie-tca .. I'll wander over there
<charlie-tca> sorry to chase you around
<tgall_foo> o it's ok .. all part of the fun!
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<RAOF> Aloha didrocks
<didrocks> hey RAOF
<pitti> sabdfl: we'll SRU the missing Klingon glyphs, won't we?
<pitti> Qapla'!
<didrocks> hey pitti ;)
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> you will patch the font to get Klingon support? :)
<ara> good morning seb128
<pitti> nah
<seb128> hey ara didrocks pitti
<didrocks> salut seb128
<ara> seb128, I tried to run "unity -p" in the machine where quadrapassel was failing, and it fails as well
<ara> hey pitti, didrocks
 * pitti waves to ara and seb128
<RAOF> ara: Yeah, I've hunted that down.
<seb128> ara, ok, so seems it's either a clutter or xorg issue
<RAOF> It's a mesa issue.
<didrocks> I saw some bug report about quadrapssel failing under UNE
<ara> RAOF has the answer :)
<didrocks> tried yesterday and can't reproduce with my card/driver
<RAOF> But, of course, it's a mesa issue in resource clean up, so I'd like to ensure that I don't cause memory leaks in the process of fixing it.
<sabdfl> pitti: i hope so. those Klingons can be short-tempered
<sabdfl> we're negotiating a copyright assignment from the Klingon Federation right now
<SmSpillaz> sabdfl: hahahahaa
<seb128> mvo, hey
<seb128> mvo, great work on software-center this cycle ;-)
<seb128> hey dpm
<dpm> hey seb128, morning
<pitti> sabdfl: the guys that they send when they have a grudge are usually NOT lawyers, though
<didrocks> mvo: hey, for your information, desktopcouch is now syncing! and I got my oneconf machines synced!!! ;)
<mvo> seb128: thanks :)
<mvo> didrocks: really?!?
<didrocks> mvo: yeah, for real :)
<mvo> cool, I had given up hope already ;)
 * mvo tries it out once again
<didrocks> mvo: do you have some data with an old oneconf version (old == before the first packaged version)? (I slightly changed the format and I need to fix it today as I was synced with an old machine)
<mvo> didrocks: possible, but i'm not sure, how do I find out?
<didrocks> mvo: you will have a oneconf-service crash when clicking on inventory on ubuntu one, but the window should appear :)
<mvo> didrocks: its something else then, look like a issue somewhere deep inside /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/ubuntuone/api/restclient.py and libproxy and ctypes
<mvo> getProxies()
<didrocks> yeah, that's one call I'm making in the settings dialog
<mvo> it looks like its crashing while calling px_proxy_factory_get_proxies()
<mvo> ha!
<mvo> unset http_proxy
<didrocks> it's unset there
<mvo> bang, now again
<mvo> again in libproxy
<zyga> mvo, hi
<zyga> mvo, could the software center notify of finished aptd transactions (stuff being installed) if someone triggered the operation then closed the software center?
<vuntz> didrocks: ok, seb128 left, so question for you :-)
<vuntz> didrocks: I'm going to release pango 1.28.3 which will require gobject-introspection 0.9.5. The only change in there, though, is a change to fix the build with recent versions of gobject-introspection
<vuntz> didrocks: I guess you won't care much?
<Laney> jcastro: awesome post!
<didrocks> vuntz: well, as we don't have gobject-introspection 0.9.5 and if the only change is to fix building with this one, I think we won't care much, right :)
<Laney> ♥ banshee ♥
<didrocks> vuntz: thanks for the info ;)
<mvo> zyga: hello, yes, that can be done. sofware-center will also pick up the transaction if you open it later (if the transaction is still runinng of couse)
<zyga> mvo, right, I realize it can be done, I'm just (lazily) pointing out that it's something that could probably give lots of benefit
<didrocks> dpm: not sure what's the process for invalid translation: bug #650722
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 650722 in unity "MAJOR error in french translation (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/650722
<seb128> didrocks, reassign to language-pack-gnome-fr
<seb128> didrocks, you might want to assign to ubuntu-l10n-fr as well
<seb128> or whatever is the french translation team name in launchpad
<dpm> seb128, didrocks we tend not to assign bugs to language packs
<dpm> in translations
<mvo> zyga: indeed, food of thought for mpt :)
<dpm> we rather add an ubuntu-translations task
<dpm> and assign it to the teams
<didrocks> ok, doing then
<didrocks> thanks seb128 and dpm :)
<dpm> the team names are always ubuntu-l10n-$CODE
<dpm> I've just done that
<didrocks> seeing that, thanks!
<seb128> dpm, I tend to assign to langpacks ;-)
<didrocks> :)
<seb128> dpm, should we just mark the task invalid and open an ubuntu-translations one rather?
<dpm> seb128, the translations task has already been open. As for marking the unity task as invalid, I'll leave it up to didrocks to decide :). I think it's useful to have it, to know which project or package is affected, but the maintainer might have another view
<didrocks> (already marked as invalid :p)
<dpm> there you go :)
<didrocks> just left there, but I like and try get a NEW status cleaned
<seb128> dpm, well it's not a bug in unity, that's why I usually reassign to the langpacks
<aquarius> mvo, ping
<dpm> seb128, that's fine, but I'd suggest reassigning it to ubuntu-translations then, as then we have an overview of translations bugs there. It's much easier than to follow the bugs for all language packs
<seb128> dpm, well ubuntu-translations is a project no?
<seb128> dpm, you can't reassign an ubuntu task to a project
<mvo> hey aquarius
<seb128> you either need to close it or reassign to an ubuntu source
<seb128> dpm, but yeah, gotcha you guys care about having an ubuntu-translations task, whatever we do with the ubuntu task doesn't matter a lot
<aquarius> mvo, we're starting to roll out the fixes to desktopcouch now; didrocks tells me you're still having problems, and I just want to clarify what your problem is so that I can know that it's one of the things that the rollouts will fix :)
<dpm> seb128, ah, I see, I hadn't thought of that. Yeah, so reassigning to langpack and adding an ubuntu-translations task might then be best
<mvo> aquarius: in a nutshell its not syncing
<aquarius> mvo, I could use a slightly bigger nutshell than that :)
<mvo> aquarius: haha, sure. hold on a sec I will pastebin the output of /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-service
<seb128> dpm, ok, great, thanks
<seb128> mvo, syncing is overrated ;-)
<aquarius> seb128, sssssh! don't say that! you'll make me cry :)
<mvo> aquarius: it *looks* like the problem is that I need to register this (new) machine on the web, but none of the gtk tools told me that, the u1 control panel says its connected
<aquarius> mvo, if the control panel says it's connected then DC picks up on that, so I suspect that isn't quite the problem. If you can pastebin I'll take a look
<mvo> aquarius: "INFO:root:This machine hasn't authorized itself to Ubuntu One; replication to the cloud isn't possible until it has.  See 'ubuntuone-client-applet'." <- but the applet tells me nothing (and there is no such command). I feel a bit stupid now, what knob did I forgot to turn?
<aquarius> wtf?
 * aquarius does the scratchy-head thing
<mvo> aquarius: the ubuntuone panel in preference tells me that "bod" (my machine) is connected
<aquarius> ah
<aquarius> a lightbulb goes on
<aquarius> need to clarify something with chipaca :)
<aquarius> (the error message needs updating to not refer to the applet, oops :))
<mvo> ok :)
<aquarius> I know what the problem is, I just need to find out what the status of the fix is. It's all SSO's fault. :-)
<seb128> aquarius, hey btw ;-) keep your nice work I'm sure one day desktopcouch will work for somebody ;-)
<aquarius> seb128, that's the Holy Grail I'm aiming for. :)
<seb128> ;-)
<mvo> that is works for somebody? or for everybody ;) ?
<aquarius> it works for *some* people now, promise
<seb128> some being kenvandine? ;-)
<seb128> I'm sure you paid him to say that it works for him!
<seb128> ;-)
<aquarius> I'm too busy paying ken for all the other stuff he does for me, let alone that, hehe
<bcurtiswx> seb128, i did this last night https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~bcurtiswx/ubuntu/maverick/gnome-themes/gnome-themes-2.32.0/+merge/36939
<seb128> bcurtiswx, thanks
<bcurtiswx> seb128, NP.  off to work. wee
<seb128> see you!
<cyphermox> mornin
<Chipaca> aquarius: hi
<Chipaca> aquarius: what?
<mterry> Nouveau can't handle unity apparently?  too bad
<aquarius> mvo, which version of desktopcouch do you have?
<mvo> 0.6.8-0ubuntu1
<aquarius> Chipaca, ^
<Chipaca> yes
<Chipaca> there should be a new version RSN
<Chipaca> I was expecting it to be in the archive already
<Chipaca> need to check on that
<nessita> Chipaca: seems like is not... https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/desktopcouch
<mvo> I can build myself or instlal from a ppa if that helps?
<didrocks> mterry: some people can get it, but most of people trying seem to fail, right
<mterry> didrocks, oh, it's good enough on some cards, but not others?  Interesting
<mterry> didrocks, seems like unity doesn't stress cards too much.  seems odd
<didrocks> mterry: yeah, some people were telling that they happily run it.
<didrocks> mterry: well, there is the direct GL calls too
<didrocks> are*
<nessita> mvo: if you want to build, this is the branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~cmiller/ubuntu/maverick/desktopcouch/0.6.9
<seb128> mvo, dget http://launchpadlibrarian.net/56680222/desktopcouch_0.6.9-0ubuntu1.dsc?
<kenvandine> Chipaca, it is in the unapproved queue
<seb128> mvo, it's in the unapproved queue
<seb128> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=
<kenvandine> hey seb128
<seb128> hello kenvandine
<nessita> kenvandine: any idea why is unapproved?
<seb128> nessita, because we are frozen for RC
<seb128> nothing get it until RC is out
<seb128> and only selected updates will be accepted between RC and release
<nessita> seb128: isn't there any way of getting this in? desktopcouch will not work on RC for U1 otherwise
<seb128> no
<seb128> CDs images have been rolled yesterday
<seb128> there will be no respin out of blocker bugs
<mterry> Oh noes.  /me just chose the wrong hard drive to erase during ISO testing
<seb128> this is not really a blocker for the CD and doesn't warrant restarting spinning all isos and testing them again
<seb128> mterry, urg :-(
<nessita> seb128: I understand. Thanks for the info :-)
<mterry> Hopefully I have a recent workable backup
<mvo> nessita, seb128: thanks, I have it now installed, its giving more output, unfortunately still a bunch of ServerError: (400, ('invalid_consumer', 'Invalid consumer (key or signature method).'))
<nessita> mvo: yeah, that's a server issue me and thisfred are working on
<mvo> aha, ok
<nessita> mvo: the fact that you have a 400 means the desktop part "worked" (server bug is #648921)
<jcastro> seb128: that tomboy menu bug you 'Low'ed breaks tomboy for derivatives like xubuntu, which don't ship app indicators
<seb128> jcastro, I just lowered the tomboy task because it seemed to be an appindicator issue
<jcastro> ah
<seb128> jcastro, feel free to change the settings
<jcastro> actually I was hoping for help on that one. :)
<seb128> but I doubt the settings will make a difference on who does what on that
<jcastro> yeah, I just saw the one person complaining
<seb128> it just need somebody to work on it
<kenvandine> didrocks, when une fails on the livecd, because of graphics, the fallback requires typing in the user name in gdm
<kenvandine> didrocks, which is weird, people might not know the username is ubuntu...
<seb128> jcastro, well xubuntu probably doesn't ship mono either
<kenvandine> not sure what causes that... do we hide that user from the gdm list somehow?
<jcastro> seb128: I heard ken needs something to do today
<seb128> jcastro, it's probably the sort of issue we can sru
 * jcastro runs
<kenvandine> didrocks, good news is it worked :)
<seb128> jcastro, it doesn't need to be fixed on the CD
 * kenvandine smacks jcastro
<kenvandine> :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: this is a gdm issue on the live, not une :)
<mterry> kenvandine, I just filed bug 651085 about that
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 651085 in netbook-meta (Ubuntu) "When installing UNE, not clear what to do when GPU isn't supported (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/651085
<kenvandine> didrocks, i figured...
<didrocks> kenvandine: but it's still better than before where there was a crash :)
<kenvandine> didrocks, the fallback is nice though :)
<kenvandine> indeed
<kenvandine> good work
<didrocks> heh, thanks :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: it's not ubuntu-meta, it's gdm
<didrocks> oupss, mterry ^^
<mterry> didrocks, OK, will move
<didrocks> it's a general issue when you logout in the live session
<didrocks> hum, maybe that's because I'm writing .dmrc btw
 * didrocks thinks harder
<didrocks> need to try the desktop live again :)
<kenvandine> i can test that...
<kenvandine> should i remove the .dmrc and restart gdm?
<didrocks> kenvandine: yes please! :)
<kenvandine> sure
<kenvandine> i just started booting une live in a VM
<kenvandine> :)
<didrocks> hum, you will have autologin I guess
<kenvandine> it will fallback
<didrocks> yeah, but it will create .dmrc then :p
<kenvandine> oh... yeah
<didrocks> the .dmrc is created by the fallback in fact
<didrocks> so that it chooses the gnome session then
<kenvandine> i removed it after the fallback
<didrocks> yeah, but it will be too late :)
<kenvandine> but of course that just causes a loop
<didrocks> gdm will have been restarted!
<kenvandine> actually it does work
<didrocks> hum, can you change the default in /etc/gdm/custom.conf ?
<didrocks> oh really?
<kenvandine> yeah
<didrocks> so, it doesn't ask for a username?
<kenvandine> so after the fallback, i dropped to a console and removed .dmrc
<kenvandine> and restarted gdm
<kenvandine> it then prompted me a second time to install or try ubuntu
<didrocks> ok, it doesn't trigger the autologin then… weird :)
<kenvandine> and clicking on try sent me into gnome
<didrocks> hum
<kenvandine> which i don't understand
<kenvandine> since the .dmrc isn't there anymore
<didrocks> that's another bug I guess :)
<didrocks> oh
<didrocks> there is the gdm cache one!
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> it is a little ugly though, since you have to answer the try/install question again
<didrocks> /var/cache/gdm/ubuntu/dmrc
<didrocks> yeah, but it's not the solution :)
<kenvandine> yeah
<didrocks> I just want to know if it's asking the username as a side effect of having a .dmrc
 * didrocks grabs his test computer again
<didrocks> desktop cd, logout
<didrocks> and see if ubuntu is prefiled or not
 * mterry has to run out for a bit
<didrocks> later mterry
<didrocks> kenvandine: yeah, it's the same in the desktop cd as well
<didrocks> IIRC, we got it prefilled, with just "log in" and no username
<didrocks> seb128: does it ring a bell or was I dreaming?  ^
<seb128> didrocks, what?
<didrocks> seb128: when you logout in the live session and get to gdm
<didrocks> seb128: IIRC, we got just the "login" button and no need to enter a username
<seb128> I think that's the case yes
<seb128> let me test
<didrocks> ok, it's not on the RC
<seb128> what? it doesn't work?
 * didrocks fetches beta CD
<didrocks> yeah, I have to enter the username
<seb128> I'm starting a lucid iso in kvm
<didrocks> oh, if you still have one, that's great :)
<didrocks> I'm also sure it was still the case on beta, just downloading it to confirm
<seb128> didrocks, on lucid I get a "log in" button
<seb128> when clicking on it it asks for username and password
<didrocks> oh, it still asks for username
<didrocks> but only a log in button at start, and now we have directly username prompt
<didrocks> hence the surprize
<seb128> didrocks, right, that's a fix in the new gdm
<didrocks> but no noticeable difference for the experience at the end (in the good way)
<seb128> users complaining to have to click on a "log in" button which is useless
<didrocks> right, makes sense
<didrocks> but on the live, people don't know they should enter "ubuntu" as a username, we should have some bugs about that already
<didrocks> as it was also the case in lucid
<didrocks> do you think it should be fixed? (I'm not sure)
<cassidy> didrocks, seb128, you'll have GTK3 in Maverick+1, right ?
<seb128> didrocks, I think we have other issues to work on that fixing logout on livecd
<seb128> cassidy, by default you mean?
<cassidy> yep
<seb128> cassidy, that's the plan yes
<cassidy> I'm going to drop GTK 2 compat in Empathy master
<cassidy> too many API changes in GTK3, I can't keep both
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I agree, it's just pretty weird with the case your netwook doesn't support 3D, but well :) the experience
<seb128> cassidy, ok
<cassidy> and 2.91.0 is supposed to build with GTK3 so...
<seb128> cassidy, we will get gtk3 for sure on the CD next cycle
<cassidy> great, thx
<seb128> we might still have gtk2 as well but that's not sure
<seb128> we will see how much we can transition
 * didrocks see tons of WI about "handling gtk2/3 on the CD" :)
<seb128> didrocks, rodrigo_: hum, the ubuntu one email in french has no title nor sender
<seb128> it's displayed as an empty list in the inbox
<seb128> list -> line
 * didrocks opens
<rodrigo_> seb128, hmm, looking
<didrocks> right…
<seb128> kenvandine, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=622134
<ubot2> Gnome bug 622134 in general "PiTiVi constantly crashes when zooming in the track" [Blocker,New]
<rodrigo_> seb128, I checked several languages, not sure if the French one
<seb128> kenvandine, can you get that fix uploaded?
<seb128> kenvandine, upstream request, the fix is in the last comment and the launchpad bug is listed
<seb128> kenvandine, it's a goocanvas one
 * seb128 fixes tomboy indicator patch to have its string translatable
<seb128> it's not listed in the potfiles so not in the template :-(
<kenvandine> seb128, sure
<didrocks> rodrigo_: there is an addition empty line, I think that's what is wrong, checking other languages
<rodrigo_> didrocks, yes, checking also
<didrocks> rodrigo_: ok, it was the only one. Fixed there. We know now that you hate French people :)
<rodrigo_> no, I don't, je vous aime :-)
<rodrigo_> but there were so many languages, that I just checked a few
<rodrigo_> and talked with dpm so that the translators will check them
<rodrigo_> didrocks, so, you've fixed it?
<didrocks> rodrigo_: yeah, it's fixed :)
<rodrigo_> ok
<rodrigo_> thanks!
<didrocks> yw ;)
<didrocks> seb128: is there a bug report about it?
<seb128> didrocks, no
<seb128> I just noticed it there
<didrocks> ok, commit to bzr for now, will wait if others things happen before uploading
<seb128> ok
<doko_> seb128: which of the build failures in lucas's test rebuild did you want to fix. sorry, didn't make notes about it
<seb128> doko_, gnome-applets
<seb128> well we have a fix for this one, we can probably help on some others as time permit
<seb128> doko_, apport is a false positive according to pitti
<seb128> mterry, can you work on the desktop-webmail and devhelp ones?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do you still plan to work on telepathy-glib?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i'll get back on to that one now actually
<mterry> seb128, yes...  reading backlog
<seb128> doko_, ^ we will work on those to start, we might help on some others once those are done
<seb128> mterry, same as yesterday, ftbfs on http://udd.debian.org/cgi-bin/ubuntu_ftbfs.cgi
<seb128> mterry, thanks!
<mterry> seb128, yup
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks
<seb128> mterry, btw did you note the updates you did that didn't get sponsored?
<seb128> mterry, we can get some of those in between rc and release
<mterry> seb128, I believe just brasero and meld
<seb128> mterry, ok, and gnome-applets
<mterry> seb128, oh sure for the ftbfs
<seb128> I will sponsor gnome-applets and brasero and review meld which was less trivial
<pitti> hm, what happened with the gvfs 1.6.4 update?
<pitti> right now we have 1.6.2
<pitti> which falsely claims to be 1.6.3
<james_w>   usleep (10 * 1000); /* since fflush(3) seems buggy */ <- yay, exactly the sort of comment you want to see when investigating a race
<seb128> pitti, how so falsely?
<pitti> seb128: Robert added a changelog entry for 1.6.3 without actually doing bzr merge-upstream for 1.6.3
<seb128> pitti, 1.6.4 main diff was to fix ssh support with new openssh which seems to break it with ours
<pitti> seb128: which now means that we have a debian/patches/debian_changes_* which reverts the 1.6.2->1.6.3 changes
<seb128> :-(
<pitti> but it also dropped some patches that we had before
<cyphermox> seb128, pitti, I have a branch with this all fixed already
<seb128> that's what we get to have one source having a different workflow and people not used to it
<pitti> cyphermox: ah, good, I was about to ask about it
<cyphermox> + up to 1.6.4
<pitti> so we should probably revert that to a real 1.6.3?
<seb128> or 1.6.4 with the one commit break ssh reverted
<cyphermox> seb128, that's its current state
<pitti> *nod*
<seb128> pitti, can you get review and sponsor that?
<pitti> yep, can do; meeting just ended
<cyphermox> pitti, I'll take another look to be sure, so I'll ping you in a minute
<seb128> cyphermox, pitti: thanks
<pitti> cyphermox: please let me know which branch
<pitti> cyphermox: easy check: debian.tar.gz should have no debian_changes patch?
<kenvandine> seb128, i can confirm the pygoocanvas fixes the crasher... but doesn't really fix the bug
<cyphermox> right, but I also want to make sure I did revert the ssh commit
<didrocks> james_w: excellent :)
<kenvandine> when it would have crashed before, it no longer renders the thumbnail
<cyphermox> pitti: lp:~mathieu-tl/gvfs/update-to-1.6.4
<kenvandine> and spews out cairo errors in the console
<kenvandine> but at least it doesn't crash, so definately worth uploading
<james_w> didrocks: do you know much about glib internals?
<james_w> didrocks: like if a g_source_remove is implemented by writing "B" to an fd?
<didrocks> james_w: not that much, I think seb128 and njpatel would know more than me, what's up?
<cyphermox> pitti, there wasn't much besides that commit though, and the gconf init patch had already been cherry-picked to 1.6.3, that's what I mentioned monday and why I didn't propose it
<seb128> kenvandine, can you talk to twi_ on #pitivi?
<kenvandine> sure
<didrocks> james_w: yeah, that's "too internal" for me :)
<cyphermox> pitti, are you looking at it already or waiting for a merge request?
<seb128> kenvandine, ok
<pitti> cyphermox: checking out now
<cyphermox> pitti, ok
<pitti> cyphermox: r131 "Revert all patches" just meant to unapply them from the source tree, right?
<cyphermox> pitti, right
<cyphermox> sorry, not as clear as it sounded at first ;)
<pitti> np
<pitti> cyphermox: and r132 was a merge-upstream with the 1.6.4 tarball?
<cyphermox> correct
<pitti> looks fine
 * pitti pulls it into lp:ubuntu/gvfs
<pitti> cyphermox: can you please do another commit about adding the NEWS items to the changelog?
<pitti> we use to do that, and it's even more important at those "deep freeze" times
<cyphermox> pitti, sure
<pitti> pushed
<seb128> james_w, do you have a specific question?
<james_w> seb128: I'm grabbing the source to have a look, but I'm trying to correlate an strace with the source
<james_w> seb128: I'm seeing write(9, "B") when I think it should be executing a g_source_remove, so I wondered if that was the implementation of it
<seb128> g_child_watch_signal_handler (int signum)
<seb128> ...
<seb128>       write (child_watch_wake_up_pipe[1], "B", 1);
<james_w> seb128: thanks
<seb128> james_w, in glib/gmain.c
<seb128> james_w, you're welcome
<james_w>   /* FIXME: Think this through for races */
<seb128> james_w, great ;-)
<mterry> james_w, I notice that cairo's bzr is out of date with what's in the repos (by at least 3 weeks).  Seems wrong?
<mterry> (lp:ubuntu/cairo that is)
<james_w> http://package-import.ubuntu.com/status/cairo.html
<james_w> will be up to date in 10 minutes
<mterry> james_w, ah neat page.  Thanks
<kenvandine> wow... I think I FINALLY figured out why facebook keeps throttling gwibber!
<kenvandine> apparently we are over allocation for "FQL queries" but not for anything else
<seb128> kenvandine, oh? what was it?
 * kenvandine wishes facebook would tell you this!
<kenvandine> it is like sql, but for facebook :)
<seb128> what action triggers those queries?
<kenvandine> you can do more complex queries and get less data back
<kenvandine> we use them a lot
<kenvandine> but because facebook suggests it
<kenvandine> to limit the result set
<kenvandine> but... if we didn't use it and parsed the data more on the client side, it would spread out the method calls
<kenvandine> so moving away from fql would mean downloading more data at a time
<kenvandine> but it would mean more evenly distributed method calls
 * kenvandine grumbles about facebook not being very transparent 
<kenvandine> they intentionally don't explain their allocation stuff, for some strange reason
<seb128> they maybe don't like clients made by other people ;-)
<kenvandine> yup!
<kenvandine> that is actually true... and what they dislike the most is desktop clients
<kenvandine> they want to drive everything through their website
<seb128> well it's understandable that's where they have ads
<seb128> ie where they made money
<kenvandine> yeah
<hyperair> seb128: i hear that GNOME is releasing approximately now. are we going to have those new releases in ubuntu?
<kenvandine> ryan isn't going to be happy about this... he really prefers fql
<didrocks> hyperair: we already have it (for most of pieces :))
<hyperair> didrocks: oh, i see.
<hyperair> didrocks: we've got a slight issue with banshee and libgpod, see.
<hyperair> didrocks: since we(ubuntu)'re releasing earlier this cycle than in the previous cycles, we're frozen so hard that the new libgpod can't come in and so banshee can't either.
<didrocks> hyperair: the stable version of banshee, you mean?
<didrocks> hyperair: they bump the requirement?
<hyperair> didrocks: yes.
<hyperair> didrocks: they need this new thing in libgpod# for playlists.
<didrocks> it's late for bumping requirements on shared components :/
<hyperair> i know
<hyperair> and libgpod hasn't even released
<didrocks> it's like a feature in addition to that…
<hyperair> it should be released by today though
<didrocks> urgh
<gabaug> didrocks: can't libgpod get it the same way gnome does?
<gabaug> Banshee aligned our schedule with GNOME's just to make this kind of scheduling easier :-/
<didrocks> gabaug: amarok and rhythmbox are using it as well not sure about that
<didrocks> gabaug: yeah, but libgpod isn't an external dependency?
<gabaug> didrocks: yeah, but doesn't glib etc all get updated about now too? :)
<seb128> there is no way it gets in
<seb128> I've seen the diffstat earlier
<didrocks> which means that requirements shouldn't get bumped at random time,
<seb128> the only reason GNOME updates get it so late it's because GNOME is code frozen for 2 weeks
<gabaug> ok
<seb128> the new tarballs only have translations updates
<seb128> with some reviewed commit for rc issues
<seb128> we are updating from candidate to stable versions
<Laney> I'd like to see it 0-day SRUed at least
<Laney> could that be done?
<seb128> no
<seb128> it can be sru-ed but there is no reason it should skip the week verification
<Laney> That's not what I meant.
<seb128> oh ok, sorry
<Laney> 0-day as in in proposed at release
<seb128> as I said earlier today the sru can be uploaded today
<Laney> good
<Laney> hyperair: let's do that then
<hyperair> yep
<seb128> gabaug, being on the GNOME schedule will make things easier it's just late to have updated external depends
<seb128> ideally by .90 you should be set for changes on just getting fixes
<seb128> the transition to libgpod didn't make things easy this cycle though
<seb128> it was made a bit late
<Laney> would be good if libgpod could get on the gnome schedule indeed
<seb128> right
<seb128> well it doesn't really have to
<seb128> but how come you get new requirement between rc and stable?
<seb128> did banshee got new feature? or has it not been working since the switch to libgpod?
<Laney> playlist support was missing
<Laney> and some other bugs that got through
<Laney> which required api support/fixes in libgpod
<Laney> benefits other consumers too
<seb128> right, it's just getting late
<seb128> once requirements are set it should be easier next cycle
<seb128> usually we can manage with backporting bug fixes
<seb128> but this set of libgpod changes seems a bit much for an after rc upload
<Laney> yeah it's not critical for the cd
<mterry> seb128, I can do more FTBFS work, but I'm not sure if any are already taken.  Do I just check for bugs?
<seb128> doko, ^
<didrocks> there is just one assigned to the team
<seb128> mterry, I guess open an unclaimed bugs are free to take
<didrocks> devhelp
<seb128> mterry, ^
<mterry> didrocks, just did devhelp
<doko> yes, this one and the cairo one
<seb128> nautilus-sendto gnome-bluetooth gtksourceview2 are to update still
<doko> no more
<seb128> if somebody want to do those
<mterry> all right, I'll look at them
<seb128> they are just translation update versions so no hurry
<mterry> ah
<seb128> what cairo one?
<seb128> the one mterry just fixed?
<didrocks> I've just been assigned folks… I think vapi is still playing with us
<seb128> didrocks, who assigned it to you?
<didrocks> doko did
<seb128> didrocks, can you bounce back to chrisccoulson I think it's similar to telepathy-glib
<seb128> doko, don't assign bugs to other people please, just assign to our team and let us dispatch
<didrocks> yeah, it should be similar, chrisccoulson can you have a look?
<doko> ok
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> didrocks, can you sponsor devhelp for mterry?
<seb128> I will sponsor cairo and gnome-applets
<didrocks> sure
<mterry> seb128, ah, those packages are 2.32.0 updates.  For some reason I thought we were still talking ftbfs
<seb128> mterry, sorry for the confusion
<seb128> I was just dumping task for people running out of things to do
<mterry> np, I misread and was wondering where you saw the ftbfs  :)
<didrocks> mterry: do you have the devhelp's branch handy?
<mterry> didrocks, you mean this: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntu/maverick/devhelp/651255/
<didrocks> mterry: sweet, thanks!
<seb128> ok, time for sport and dinner
<seb128> bbl
<didrocks> see you seb128
<seb128> didrocks, see you later!
<bcurtiswx_> sport and dinner, that would be an exercise, then dinner?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, so........
 * didrocks hides
<chrisccoulson> ......vala 0.10.0 is not compatible with our gir version
<didrocks> yeah, I reverted the commits normally
 * cyphermox -> lunch
<didrocks> it was a world of fun :)
<didrocks> hope that I didn't let a commit away
<didrocks> reverted something like 7-8 IIRC
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, yeah, it seems like we'll need to revert some more for vala
<didrocks> yeah, I was afraid to miss one. I tried to build some project using gir as a test and it was ok
<didrocks> but well, vapi and gir are so much fun :)
 * mterry looks forward to a more stable gir
<fta> didrocks, thanks :)
<didrocks> fta: yw, sorry for the delay :)
<fta> didrocks, n-p
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, oh, it seems you only reverted the first hunk of http://git.gnome.org/browse/vala/commit/?h=0.10&id=fbec64baed9df348044203dd63beca8363b2df88 :)
<chrisccoulson> i take it that wasn't intentional ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: hum, I remember having seen the other one reverted as well
<didrocks> it's not?
<didrocks> (I really remember about that hunk :))
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, it doesn't look like it. and the changes there seem to tie in the with the error messages we're seeing too
<chrisccoulson> i'll revert that second one and try it again
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: oh nice you found it!
<didrocks> but I remember to be surprize to see it reverted already
<didrocks> and spent some time on it :)
<chrisccoulson> oh, i should check. i only looked at whats reverted in your patch
<didrocks> ahah!
<chrisccoulson> ok, building now. lets see what happens :)
<kklimonda> vala's gir support mostly experimental so I'm not surprised it's broken again ;)
<kklimonda> is*
<jono> pedro_, have you experience CD burning issues in brasero?
<jono> it just keeps ejecting the disc
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: hello!
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, ok, that works now :-)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: great :)
<chrisccoulson> (well, it works for telepathy-glib, so i assume it fixes folks too)
<rickspencer3> jono, audio disc?
<rickspencer3> I can try to repro right now
<jono> riaudio
<jono> rickspencer3, ^
<rickspencer3> wtf is riaudio?
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: hey, sorry about gwget - I have a busy day out of nowhere, will push the patch in a moment.
<rickspencer3> jono, create an audio project, you mean?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, want to sponsor vala? (i don't think i can upload that)
<jono> rickspencer3, yep
<jono> I think it also happened when burning an ISO
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: can you try to rebuild unity as well before?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, yeah, sure
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: or njpatel will certainly be sad otherwise :)
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: okok
<didrocks> thanks!
<rickspencer3> jono, so, er, I'm not smart enough to figure out how to tell braesero to actually burn the disk
<rickspencer3> I can make an image file, though
<jono> rickspencer3, add some tracks and there is a burn icon on the toolbar
<jono> so it seems k3b can burn a disc ok, so it is not a hardware thing
<rickspencer3> no burn icon for me
<jono> weird, I am burning with K3B so I can't check right now
<rickspencer3> maybe it doesn't work with mp3s
<jono> I also need to run and do my community Q+A in a sec
<jono> ooh good point
<jono> I will try it with oggs and see what happens
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: I have forwared it to both GNOME and Debian but don't expect it to get fixed at any point - upstream seems dead and so does debian ;)
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: yea, I know. Last year I've worked with upstream on gwget code and features. I did a migrate libglade -> gtkbuilder
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, ok, unity still builds too
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: great, do you have a .dsc file or debdiff handy?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, i've pushed it to bzr
 * ari-tczew prefers use bzr to single patches
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: great, got it
<chrisccoulson> cool, thanks
<rickspencer3> jono, fwiw, braesero appears to be burning for me
<rickspencer3> pedro_, ^
<pedro_> rickspencer3, jono sorry was having lunch
<pedro_> jono, works fine here with Maverick, which version are you running there?
<pedro_> jono, if you can reproduce the bug, may you run brasero as: brasero --brasero-burn-debug --brasero-media-debug &> brasero-debug.txt ; reproduce the issue and file a bug with that log? so we can follow up on it
<rickspencer3> jono, pedro_ I can confirm that it worked for me
<rickspencer3> but maybe braesero just like Jerry Garcia Band
<pedro_> not every bug is reproducible, sometimes it depends on the codecs you have installed, hardware, etc
 * didrocks waves good evening
<GrueMaster> Has anyone seen this issue on x86?  Bug 651391.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 651391 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Changing desktop font changed entire theme appearance in une-efl (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/651391
<GrueMaster> I know une-efl is not supported in x86, just wondering if it affects desktop/unity.
<asac> anyone wants to take bug 647628
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 647628 in hildon-desktop (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "package hildon-desktop 1:2.0.11-1~svn15367-0ubuntu7 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/etc/xdg/menus/applications.menu', which is also in package gnome-menus 2.30.3-0ubuntu2 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/647628
<asac> ?
<cyphermox> asac, I can, if you can sponsor after?
<asac> cyphermox: sure
<asac> cyphermox: see if you can find out why that happens now
<asac> wsa there a hildon-desktop update?
<asac> kenvandine: twitter in gwibber has probs with authentication?
<cyphermox> asac, last was a fix ten days ago
<kenvandine> asac, not that i know of
<kenvandine> asac, details?
<asac> kenvandine: well. i started gwibber after a few weeks and now the credentials dialog pops up
<asac> and i dont get twitter content etc.
<asac> e.g. account settings dialog
<kenvandine> so since the oauth conversion i guess?
<kenvandine> it should pop up if it fails to auth
<kenvandine> you need to authorize it
<asac> let me kill everything and see what happens then ... maybe its because i had an upgrade running
<asac> kenvandine: hmm
<asac> ps -eaf | grep gwibber
<asac> asac      6724     1  0 22:11 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/gwibber-error -m There was an keyring failure from UNKNOWN for account UNKNOWN, error was UNKNOWN -t Gwibber -c info -s UNKNOWN -u UNKNOWN -e keyring
<asac> asac      6732  6724  0 22:11 ?        00:00:01 /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/gwibber-accounts
<asac> ok /me kills all
 * asac starts from cmdline
<kenvandine> but you can't see gwibber-accounts?
<asac> kenvandine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/502845/
<asac> thats what i get when starting
<asac> doesnt look that good
<kenvandine> that is it starting gwibber-service
<asac> those errors are ok?
<kenvandine> yeah
<asac> i only see facebook and identica content
<kenvandine> we don't need it to start on all those interfaces, they are dependent on a single one
<kenvandine> yeah, so it prompted you to auth twitter, but apparently the window got lost?
<kenvandine> it won't nag you again for a bit... i think 5 minutes
<asac> no it didnt prompt me
<asac> it opened the account manager with twitter selected
<kenvandine> you had gwibber-accounts running in that ps
<kenvandine> right... that is how we prompt for now... which i know isn't great
<asac> after killing everything nothing happens. no error, no dialog, but still no twitter
<asac> ah ok
<kenvandine> yeah, it knows it popped up gwibber-accounts
<asac> so now the accounts stuff doesnt happen anymore
<kenvandine> and won't bother you for a l ittle bit
<kenvandine> so run gwibber-accounts manually
<kenvandine> and select twitter, and hit the auth button
<asac> kenvandine: can i just open the account setting dialog in the UI?
<kenvandine> we need a better way to handle that without adding a gtk dep the the service
<asac> oh
<kenvandine> yes
<asac> so now i see it
<asac> it never had focus on twitter, only identica
<asac> even though twitter was the problem i guess
<kenvandine> it should focus twitter
<kenvandine> well, when it popped up before
<asac> it definitly didnt ;) ... otherwise i would have seen the authorize button
<asac> ok anyway ... i authorized now
<asac> is there a way i can reproduce?
<asac> why did it start asking me at all? i used it before quite successfully
<asac> hah
<asac> so now i hit refresh ... and the accounts settings dialog came back
<asac> again with identica focussed, but twitter is highlighted somehow in slight red
<kenvandine> you got the web view thing for twitter right?
<asac> kenvandine: that web view thing worked and confirmed that all was fine
<asac> then i hit refresh and how i have the account setting dialog with identica selected and the twitter tab being red
<kenvandine> and now it popped up again?
<asac> yep
<kenvandine> humm
<asac> grrr ... alt+print doesnt do a screenshot anymore :(((
<kenvandine> look at the log
<asac> maverick ;)
<kenvandine> ~/.cache/gwibber/gwibber.log
<kenvandine> unity?
<asac> no ... its gnome
<kenvandine> oh, i thought that only broke in unity :)
<asac> i will relogin after getting the log
<asac> maybe it was fixed in the 700M of upgrades i got a few minutes ago
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> a little outdated?
<kenvandine> hehe
<asac> ok seems its keyring problem
<asac> let me restart the gnome session and see if twitter works
<asac> and clean the log etc.
<kenvandine> ok
<asac> bbib
<asac> ok ... now starting again ;)
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> notifying users of errors and giving them ways to handle them is going to be something i want to spend time on for natty
<kenvandine> or someone needs to :)
<asac> kenvandine: ok so http://paste.ubuntu.com/502851/ thats the beginning ... no dialog etc. now manually authorizing, right?
<kenvandine> yeah... do that
 * asac opens account dialog
<kenvandine> it must have failed to add them to the keyring last time
<asac> "asacasa has been authorized  by Twitter" ;)
<kenvandine> :)
<asac> let me look at the log now
<asac> ok nothing new in there i seems
<asac> now lets hit refresh
<asac> err
<asac> do i need to hit the "save" button?
<kenvandine> yes... :)
<asac> really?
<kenvandine> yes...
<asac> thats insane
<kenvandine> i know
<asac> nobody would do that ;)
<asac> ok
<asac> lets see
 * asac hits save ... and now refresh
<asac> hah. that worked
<asac> i dont knokw what to say ... but thats really a blocker imo ;)
<kenvandine> we now autosave prefs since we dropped couchdb
<asac> but well. the auth token should be saved automatically
<kenvandine> but that is part of the hoops we jump through to parse the result from webkit... it can be better
<asac> especially if the dialog tells you taht you authorized successfully
<kenvandine> agreed
<asac> anyway ... me stops complaining and moves to happy mode
 * asac tries alt+print
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> i know it needs to be improved
<asac> sure
<kenvandine> it will get attention when there is time :)
 * kenvandine is still grumbling about facebook... 
<asac> ok alt+print is definitly broken
<asac> maybe its because i have some unity bits installed somewhere
 * kenvandine hates supporting facebook more and more each day
<asac> heh
<asac> is noone complaining about twitter setup ;)?
<kenvandine> i thought that was a unity thing...
<asac> just "print" works
<kenvandine> asac, actually no...
<asac> but alt+print doesnt
<asac> hmm. ok. then its just me not looking at dialogs ;)
<kenvandine> your the first person i have seen complain about that... the biggest complaint i hear daily is facebook allocation crap
<asac> right. maybe it means that facebook is more important nowadays ;)
<kenvandine> :/
<asac> great... my tweets go to twitter again!!!
<asac> kenvandine: one more thing: gwibber could be less verbose about position on stdout ;)
<asac> Position: 0
<asac> Position: 0
<asac> ;)
<kenvandine> hehe
<asac> i get zillions of those when scrolling
<kenvandine> yeah... i don't want to touch that code
<asac> ok. so that output still has some value it seems ;)
<asac> even if it means that some side effect of it keeps things unbroke ;)
<kenvandine> yeah... tracking the position still worries me
<kenvandine> ryan's magic
<asac> what is position?
<asac> the bubble number displayed on top of window?
<asac> seems so
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> so it doesn't scroll to the top on refresh
<chrisccoulson> urgh, telepathy-glib is epic fail
<chrisccoulson> empathy doesn't start now :(
<asac> kenvandine: didnt i see screenshots with gwibber having separate columns for facebook/twitter/identica somewhere?
<kenvandine> yeah
 * asac looks in preferences
<seb128> chrisccoulson, how so?
<kenvandine> you can do that
<kenvandine> asac, add stream
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - it just seems to hang, and do nothing
<chrisccoulson> it doesn't even display a window
<kenvandine> new stream
<asac> kenvandine: cool ;)
<kenvandine> asac, ^^
<asac> something worked ;)
<kenvandine> i call that the jono feature :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it does that there as well without the telepathy-glib update but I didn't have time to investigate
<seb128> I though it was due to my glib update
<asac> thanks a bunch
<seb128> chrisccoulson, does it work if you downgrade telepathy-glib?
 * kenvandine needs to runout...bbl
<kenvandine> np asac
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - oh, possibly. i've not restarted empathy for a while now, so it would still be using old libraries
<jono> kenvandine, jono feature?
<kenvandine> multi-column view
<jono> ahhh yeah
<kenvandine> in gwibber
<jono> :)
<kenvandine> :)
 * kenvandine jets
<jono> :)
<cyphermox> asac, I see now, hildon-desktop was synced this cycle, afaict it shouldn't install applications.menu
<asac> seb128: ^^ thats bug 647628
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 647628 in hildon-desktop (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "package hildon-desktop 1:2.0.11-1~svn15367-0ubuntu7 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/etc/xdg/menus/applications.menu', which is also in package gnome-menus 2.30.3-0ubuntu2 (affects: 4) (dups: 1) (heat: 18)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/647628
<asac> what do you think?
<seb128> is hildon still use anywhere?
<cyphermox> hehe
<asac> not sure ... http://popcon.ubuntu.com/
<seb128> it was a lpia early mobile thing
<asac> 19123
<asac> i think its more important than other stuff in archive. i had it installed for whatever reason and bumped into that bug ;)
<asac> must have been a regression in last 20 days (thats when i last upgraded)
<seb128> do you actually use it?
<asac> no. but the upgrade broke
<cyphermox> I think most people using it would have had gnome-menus as well anyway, judging from the two bug reports
<asac> i dont know why i have that
<asac> seb128: i think its still used by maemo
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - oh, it seems empathy is blocking on a response from something over dbus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/502864/
<seb128> asac, you worked on lpia or mobile stuff 2 years ago?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, dconf issue?
<asac> yeah ... thats when i got that i guess
<asac> seb128: didrocks owned hildon. maybe ask him to remove the package or fix it ;)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - possibly
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I backported some changes for the gdbus api updates
<seb128> but I guess we would have received other bugs by then if that was an issue for everybody
<seb128> asac, let me check why it ships this .menu
<asac> actually i think didrocks did not own hildon, he rather almost owned it ... but thats good enough
<asac> to say he can say what to do ;)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - it doesn't look like it's telepathy related though, so i think telepathy-glib is good to go, although it would be nice to test it
<chrisccoulson> ok, empathy has started now the call timed out :)
<seb128> asac, we should put in on lool he's listed as debian comaintainer
<asac> lol
<seb128> chrisccoulson, right but the buddy list is not responsive no?
<asac> lool: bug 647628 ;)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 647628 in hildon-desktop (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "package hildon-desktop 1:2.0.11-1~svn15367-0ubuntu7 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/etc/xdg/menus/applications.menu', which is also in package gnome-menus 2.30.3-0ubuntu2 (affects: 4) (dups: 1) (heat: 18)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/647628
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, just noticed that too
<asac> i wasnt the one filing this bug ;)
<asac> (just fyi)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I feel less alone now ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I think it's a dconf issue
<asac> seb128: alt+print not working in gnome is a side effect of having some unity stuff installed?
<seb128> asac, could be, I didn't notice but I can confirm there
<asac> no worries. just want to ensure that its known to work on "normal" installs
<seb128> asac,
<seb128> libhildondesktop/libhildonmenu.h:#define MENU_FILE "applications.menu"
<seb128> I would say rename the file hildon-applications.menu
<seb128> then update that define
<seb128> ^whoever want to fix that one
<cyphermox> yeah
<seb128> asac, no alt-print seems to no work on a normal install
<asac> seb128: why is gnome-menus using a not namespaced name?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, nautilus-sendto has the same issue there
<asac> imo its a bug in both packages ;)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - when did you last update your machine?
<asac> gnome-menus could also use gnome-applications.menu
<seb128> chrisccoulson, lol, sort of a while ago
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i just went to install some debugging symbols, and it pulled in lots of new packages
<chrisccoulson> and it's fixed now ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I manage to do only half the updates since I'm back
<seb128> GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i don't get that now either
<seb128> I get those warnings and an hang in gdbus
<seb128> well that's sort of what I though
<seb128> it must be a missing update :p
<seb128> I still have some 350 updates to do
<seb128> 600meg to download after 2 weeks
<seb128> it's crazy ;-)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i've just pulled in a new dconf and glib. that goes to show how often i update this laptop ;)
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i'm a bit confused about that
<chrisccoulson> i updated glib the other night when i did glibmm
<chrisccoulson> ah
<chrisccoulson> that was just a local build :)
<chrisccoulson> so i'm still running the same version really
<seb128> I bet it's d-conf
<seb128> the new version had the gdbus api change update
<seb128> I've the old version on that box
<chrisccoulson> ok, telepathy-glib is uploaded
<seb128> great
<seb128> so what was the issue?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - one of the commits porting vala to use the new gir version had only been partially reverted
<seb128> chrisccoulson, updating libdconf0 fixed the hang there as well
<asac> hmm. seems that alt-print key is not even propagated
<chrisccoulson> nice!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, oh ok so it was vala
<chrisccoulson> asac - that's because it's sysrq ;)
<asac> i cannot change it back to alt-print in keyboard shortcuts
<asac> chrisccoulson: huh?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, but it used to work?
<asac> it worked since beginning of universe ;)
<seb128> it has always been the shortcut to take a screenshot of whatever dialog has the focus
<asac> right
<asac> now i have it set to alt-scrolllock ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson: what and who touched that?
<chrisccoulson> asac - i'm not sure. 1 second, i'll try and find the bug
<asac> thats really important bug imo ... if something that basic stops working we have a problem ;)
<asac> thanks for finding the bug ;)
<chrisccoulson> my inbox is such a mess. i really need to just CTRL+A and then DEL :)
<asac> dont read it ;)
<seb128> you should filter bugs
<seb128> I marked my bugmails as read when I came back this week
<seb128> I figured that if somebody needed me or a bug was annoying it would come back in some way
<seb128> seems to work so far nobody complained ;-)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i think i might do that ;)
<chrisccoulson> asac - bug 642792
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 642792 in metacity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "ALT+PrtSc not recognised (affects: 5) (dups: 1) (heat: 28)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/642792
<asac> i am using compiz
<chrisccoulson> asac - it gets the preference from the same place AFAICT
<chrisccoulson> the preference is shipped by metacity, but i think compiz uses the same thing
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, bug 651523 is weird
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 651523 in xulrunner-1.9.2 (Ubuntu) "package xulrunner-1.9.2 1.9.2.10 build1 nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.04.1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 127 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/651523
<chrisccoulson> /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.2.10/xulrunner-bin: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.2.10/libmozjs.so: invalid ELF header
<micahg> :(, running i386 on amd64 or vice versa?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - that's what i though, but it usually gives a different error for that i think
<cyphermox> seb128, asac, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/ubuntu/maverick/hildon-desktop/lp647628/+merge/37070
<chrisccoulson> "wrong ELF class" is what you'd expect to see
<cyphermox> fail, I spammed the merge request :/
<seb128> cyphermox, did you build test that?
<cyphermox> right, I really fail
<seb128> cyphermox, I didn't but I would not be surprised if it was installing both names
<seb128> the upstream one in the upstream make install and the debian one in the rules
<cyphermox> seb128, I'll check
<seb128> cyphermox, in fact maybe not it seems the upstream one is no .install
<cyphermox> seb128, either way, I should have tested the build before filing the merge request
<cyphermox> I'm doing that now :)
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, my laptop seems to get slower and slower every day
<chrisccoulson> or i get more impatient
<chrisccoulson> oh, using 3GB of swap probably doesn't help
<cyphermox> brb
<chrisccoulson> brb too, time for a reboot
<seb128> chrisccoulson, not sure why but my box get slower over time
<seb128> like I can't build gtk and glib without real slowdown
<seb128> it used to be ok in lucid but in maverick it start being slower during the build
<chrisccoulson> yeah, mines been particularly bad the last few days
<seb128> to a point where scrolling on screen is lagging
<chrisccoulson> it takes me 2.5 hours to build firefox now, and i can't use my laptop at all for that time
<chrisccoulson> the cursor just freezes on screen for minutes at a time
<micahg> chrisccoulson: :(, is that for 4?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, it's got terribly slow on my laptop in recent days
<chrisccoulson> but i don't think that's a ff issue ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: it's must be the test suite
<chrisccoulson> that time is without even running that ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson: do you see the same slow down in build time in dailies?
<chrisccoulson> asac - it's dailies that i build, but the build times seem ok in the PPA
<chrisccoulson> its just my machine ;)
<asac> dying disk?
<asac> too many builds ;)
<chrisccoulson> i think it's just a case of the disk being really slow, and the fact that i'm always using swap
<asac> why is it always using swap?
<asac> are you doing parallel builds now in the package?
<asac> like -j$(CPUCOUNT)+1?
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure why it's using so much swap :/
<chrisccoulson> asac - we aren't doing any parallel builds. not sure my machine would cope with that ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson: i doubt it ;) ... how much mem?
<asac> 2G?
<asac> amd64?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, and that's going to be even more inadequate when i try and do a PGO build at the end of the week ;)
<chrisccoulson> i think i might have to try and do it overnight when i'm not using it
<asac> 2G with amd64 is not enough for firefox anyway
<chrisccoulson> yeah, perhaps i should get some more
<asac> you needed 4G on 64-bit in the past ... use 32-bit ;)
<asac> and i guess ffox4 has probably even bigger link jobs
<cyphermox> seb128, hildon-desktop looks good at first glance but I'm missing a lot of stuff it seems for it to do anything useful (e.g. applications or settings). at least strace agrees it looks for ~/.osso/hildon-applications.menu now
<chrisccoulson> i keep wondering whether it would just be better to get a separate box for doing builds on
<chrisccoulson> anyway, brb, going to reboot now all my applications have finally closed
<seb128> cyphermox, hum, maybe asac can confirm it was working better before
<seb128> it was probably not
<seb128> asac, ^ can you sponsor https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/ubuntu/maverick/hildon-desktop/lp647628/+merge/37070 if you are happy with the update?
<seb128> the change seems fine to me but I've never used hildon
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, wasn't there a recent change to make the inactive windows title bars completely opaque?
<chrisccoulson> oh
<seb128> I though
<seb128> the focussed one seems ok, the other one are weird there
<chrisccoulson> looks like i need this update: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/1:0.8.6-0ubuntu9
<chrisccoulson> :)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> same here I guess ;-)
<chrisccoulson> right, it's time for me to just update everything
<seb128_> right, same here, but that will be tomorrow, enough work for today
<seb128_> 'night everybody
<asac> is the policy to keep those changes at UNRELEASED?
<seb128_> asac, those?
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/ubuntu/maverick/hildon-desktop/lp647628/+merge/37070
<seb128_> usually whoever upload do a dch -r before
<asac> that would change the changelog author, not?
<asac> e.g. and move the sponsoree to a [ .. ] tag
<seb128_> dch -r -t?
<chrisccoulson> asac - so, i'm going to hopefully try doing a profile guided build of firefox this weekend :)
<chrisccoulson> i need to build gcc-4.5 before then though
<asac> hmm. another bug ;)
<chrisccoulson> heh ;)
<chrisccoulson> i need this change in: http://gcc.gnu.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=45623
<asac> a few days ago i started to get asked for my ssh key in a dialog
<ubot2> gcc.gnu.org bug 45623 in tree-optimization "[4.5 Regression] GCC 4.5.[01] breaks our ffi on Linux64. ABI break?" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<asac> err ssh passphrase
<asac> i never had to do that :/
<asac> keyring bustage?
<seb128_> asac, there is a dch option to no modify the infos in the changelog
<kklimonda> seb128_: hmm, man dch states that -t doesn't work with -r
<chrisccoulson> asac - oh, i see that too
<seb128_> kklimonda, try -m then ;-)
<seb128_> with -r
<chrisccoulson> but, it could be that i haven't updated in ages
<kklimonda> seb128_: :*
<asac> chrisccoulson: noone cares? ;)
<asac> :(
<seb128_> bye
<kklimonda> seb128_: I was looking just for that two days ago, thanks
<kklimonda> ah
<cyphermox> gotta go now -- planned dinner
<chrisccoulson> 'night cyphermox
<cyphermox> 'night chrisccoulson
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-09-30
<didrocks> good morning
<RAOF> Howdie didrocks.
<didrocks> hey RAOF, how are you?
<RAOF> A bit tired.
<RAOF> Which sucks; I'm off to see the Dandy Warhols this evening.
<didrocks> oh? a bit ill or just tired because ETOOMUCHWORK ?
<RAOF> Possibly a bit EINSUFFICIENTEXERCISE
<didrocks> heh :)
<RAOF> The boot-camp group I went too is taking a break while the trainer has her foot fixed.
<RAOF> And it's been cold and rainy and I don't want to go outside :)
<TheMuso> Rain does make it harder to get motivated.
<didrocks> rainy? come on, it's the spring for you :)
<TheMuso> Yes, but we both live at almost opposite ends of the country./
<RAOF> Opposite ends of the country?
<RAOF> You're less than half-way up! :)
<TheMuso> Hense the almost.
<RAOF> Ok.  I've now got a fix for bug #561734 that's small, safe, and upstream.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 561734 in mesa (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "quadrapassel doesn't start: Failed to initialise clutter: Unable to select the newly created GLX context (affects: 27) (dups: 7) (heat: 150)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/561734
<RAOF> Since this affects mesa on the CDs, does this get uploaded post RC or as a zero-day SRU?
<didrocks> I would say mesa  + release note, but I'll let expert answers :)
<RAOF> You mean “post-RC upload + release note”?
<RAOF> I'll probably prod the pitti anyway ;)
<didrocks> oupss
<didrocks> post release :)
<Riddell> didrocks: for lack of rick and lack of seb are you qualified to sign off ubuntu desktop and/or netbook for RC release?
<didrocks> Riddell: I think for netbook, I can, seb will be there in 30 minutes I think if needed
<Riddell> didrocks: netbook has two failures reported, from your own mterry no less.  there have been no successful OEM installs.  do you want it released?
<didrocks> Riddell: ok, first failure isn't a real one and affects desktop as well (having to type "ubuntu" in gdm)
<didrocks> Riddell: let me try an OEM basic setup
<pitti> RAOF: if it's a focussed fix, please go ahead and upload it
<pitti> (to maverick)
<pitti> if it'll look too invasive, we can still reject it, and reupload to -proposed
<RAOF> pitti: Thanks.
<didrocks> good morning pitti, how are you?
<RAOF> Therefore, I now start trawling for sponsors for mesa-7.9~git20100924-0ubuntu2 on http://cooperteam.net/Packages/
<pitti> didrocks: much better, thanks
<pitti> didrocks:  how are you?
<pitti> how is the testing going?
<didrocks> pitti: nice to hear :)
<seb128> didrocks, mvo: no need to fight over who will fix gnome-keyring :p
<seb128> hey didrocks pitti
<didrocks> seb128: hehe, right, salut! ;)
<pitti> I installed the netbook iso on my Mini 10, went flawlessly
<pitti> I really like the jockey integration
<pitti> wifi just works
<pitti> hey seb128
<didrocks> pitti: tests are good, just confirmed UNE OEM install now and I'm fine as well :)
<didrocks> pitti: can you please sync bug #651266 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 651266 in totem-plugin-arte (Ubuntu) "Sync totem-plugin-arte 0.9.2-1 (universe) from Debian experimental (main) (affects: 2) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/651266
<didrocks> I don't know, I should miss something with syncrequest, but yesterday at 11PM, it was still telling me "debian experimental doesn't have 0.9.2-1 but 0.9.1-1"
<mvo> seb128: hey
<mvo> seb128: already done
<didrocks> I noticed also a lot of lag when trying to sync openchange, samba4 and such
<seb128> mvo, thanks!
<didrocks> but apparently this bug report was already opened before
<seb128> it was on my list for this morning
<didrocks> so, I don't use the right cache it seems :)
<seb128> but I should sleep less to beat mvo at bug fixing :-p
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, "don't sleep" seems to be the solution :)
<mvo> seb128: haha
<mvo> seb128: get some kids, they keep you awake at night!
<seb128> ;-)
 * seb128 hugs mvo
 * mvo hugs seb128
<bilalakhtar> seb128: You appear to be the delegated person for managing freeze exceptions for GNOME packages. I am currently updating Anjuta. Do I need a Final Freeze exception?
<seb128> bilalakhtar, updating to what version?
<bilalakhtar> seb128: 2.32
<seb128> 2.30 to 2.32 now?
<bilalakhtar> *stable*
<seb128> there is no way
<bilalakhtar> why?
<seb128> there was a work in progress vcs for it but build was breaking due to gir issues
<bilalakhtar> hm
<seb128> why?!
<bilalakhtar> okay, you mean late in the cycle :(
<bilalakhtar> and some issues :(
<seb128> review the diff between 2.30 and 2.32
<seb128> and tell me if that's a postrc diff
<bilalakhtar> 'kay, I agree
<seb128> restart, be back in some minutes
<Riddell> seb128: rick isn't around, are you able to sign off on ubuntu desktop for RC?
<seb128> sign off? like ack that the images are release quality?
<seb128> pitti, ^ can you help ;-)
<Riddell> yes
<pitti> I didn't really follow the release closely; how do the testing bugs look like?
<seb128> I'm not sure of the standard process
<seb128> I would though that the r-t decide of that, does rick sign off as well usually?
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MaverickMeerkat/ReleaseManifest says it's rick's sign off
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I assume he will be fine if I ack it instead of him
<Riddell> I assume so too
<seb128> ok, I sign off then
<Riddell> you have three failures reported on iso tracker and a few serious bugs
<seb128> I've been watching the qa tracker, IRC and bugs
<Riddell> groovy
<seb128> we don't have any stopper bug that is showing up anyway
<seb128> anyway -> anywhere
<seb128> yes, one is a radeon issue specific to one card
<seb128> one is a software-center issue I don't think it's an install blocker
<seb128> and the other one is labelled "OK now"
<seb128> Riddell, I guess you need UNE signing as well?
<seb128> didrocks, did you follow the UNE rc state?
<Riddell> he said he was doing one more test install
<seb128> ok, I got the iso meanwhile so I will do one as well
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I just finished the OEM one
<didrocks> seb128: nothing to worry about for me
<seb128> didrocks, if my install doesn't work you will hear the whip so be warned ;-)
<didrocks>  /quit run awayyyyyyy
<didrocks> :)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> the 2 red bugs on the tracker seem non blockers
<didrocks> OEM setup is working fine there as well!
<didrocks> yeah
<seb128> one is a font issue where the guy forgot the screenshot
<seb128> the other one is from mterry and turn out to be a bios thing
<seb128> didrocks, so you consider UNE rc validated?
<didrocks> it should be set as invalid, isn't it?
<seb128> didrocks, if you read the bug he let the decision to the ubiquity team
<didrocks> I consider it validated, right
<seb128> Riddell, UNE signed off
<seb128> didrocks, bug #651098
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 651098 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Launcher says "Ubuntu-Netbook" but should say "Ubuntu Netbook Edition" (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/651098
<seb128> do you consider that an issue to fix after rc?
<didrocks> seb128: I think it will be fixed with a pending bamf upload
<seb128> ok
<didrocks> seb128: but need to be checked, I'm tracking it on my list
<seb128> ok
<seb128> didrocks, did you notice the unity crash bug there?
<didrocks> (will not fix in ubiquity of course, will just fix it in the launcher)
<Riddell> seb128: lovely thanks
<seb128> Riddell, thank you for getting the RC out ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: bug #649328
<ubot2> didrocks: Bug 649328 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/649328 is private
<didrocks> right?
<Riddell> well it's no done yet, still some publishing commands to get my head around first
<seb128> didrocks, yes
<didrocks> seb128: neil is looking at it
<seb128> Riddell, I should have said "driving the RC during the week" ;-)
<seb128> in any case great work
<seb128> didrocks, ok
<Riddell> seb128, didrocks: please check version numbers and text on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MaverickMeerkat/TechnicalOverview
<didrocks> Riddell: sure
<seb128> Riddell, shouldn't that be on the ubuntu wiki? ;-)
<seb128> Riddell,
<seb128> "The GNOME base platform has been updated to the current 2.31 versions"
<didrocks> Riddell: hum, is the link you gave me two days ago?
<didrocks> I remember to edit it…
<seb128> -> to 2.32
<Riddell> didrocks: I think I gave you e-mail announcement, this is for the ubuntu.com website
<didrocks> Riddell: oh ok, so, I'll copy and paste the content there
<seb128> Riddell, "note that due to a change to the Twitter service, Gwibber will not work with Twitter until updates are applied. "
<seb128> wasn"t that fixed?
<seb128> "# It is not possible to create Ubuntu 10.04 USB disks from the Startup Disk Creator in Ubuntu 10.10 due to a backwards incompatibility in the syslinux program. "
<seb128> same with that?
<seb128> in fact the usb-creater issue fixed might have been the other way around, lucid failing to write maverick isos
<seb128> Riddell, other that GNOME being 2.32 I think everything is ok
<Riddell> I haven't updated the known issues except for Kubuntu
<didrocks> seb128: do you want me to edit it? I'm already changing some parts
<seb128> didrocks, yes please
<didrocks> seb128: usb-creator has been updated in lucid to write maverick isos
<didrocks> so, I removed that one as well
<seb128> I know, but is the other way around broken?
<seb128> ie can maverick write lucid keys?
<seb128> not that I care much, just wondering if the known issues need a refresh
<pitti> seb128: should be working
<seb128> some seem outdated
<pitti> it got a test for which syslinux version is on the image now
<seb128> bah
<seb128> unity places on small screen is a fail
<seb128> the category list goes out of screen
<didrocks> seb128: in French, right? bug #644275 and njpatel is working on it
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 644275 in unity-place-files (Ubuntu) (and 5 other projects) "The Places and Applications tabs should cater for localized text longer than the English ones (affects: 1) (heat: 524)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/644275
<njpatel> I don't know why we need to support French in the first place
<njpatel> your close enough to England to just speak English
 * njpatel knows he's risking no more uploads of Unity
<seb128> njpatel, the bug is about spannish
<seb128> njpatel, you would do that do dpm would you? ;-)
<seb128> njpatel, or to ara
<didrocks> yeah, but njpatel doesn't care about anyone not using an UI in english :-)
 * didrocks thinks will have troubles at next UDS
<didrocks> neil*
<dpm> :-)
<njpatel> seb128, no, I'll fix for everyone else, just have a if (g_strcmp (get_locale (), "fr_FR.utf8") == 0) { set_locale ("en_GB.utf8"); }
<njpatel> didrocks, heh :)
<didrocks> seb128: its like the places which weren't localized. I had to threat him with distropatching the "Files and Folders" to "Dossiers et Fichiers" to fix it :-) (for everyone of course, but who cares?) :-)
<seb128> njpatel, be careful I might just cp fr.po en_GB.po before uploading
<dpm> nice one :)
<njpatel> lol, the set_locale ("C")....try and beat that :)
<njpatel> then*
<seb128> ;-)
<njpatel> unless you distropatch Unity to use French by default, like didrocks was threatening to do :)
<dpm> we can always do as with yelp and copy en@shaw to en...
<didrocks> njpatel: well, it's a fix :-)
<didrocks> dpm: nice one ;)
<Riddell> didrocks: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MaverickMeerkat/RCAnnouncement still needs version number updated
<didrocks> Riddell: I was thinking it was refreshed from the other one (stripping the "known issues" part). doing the same as well then
<Riddell> no, nothing so clever
<didrocks> Riddell: ok then ;) done
<didrocks> Riddell: just added a last note on both if possible?
<didrocks> Riddell: (for indicator-datetime)
<didrocks> Riddell: done
<chrisccoulson> mvo - i just had this policykit dialog hang again for the first time in a while
<chrisccoulson> i attached gdb to it
<chrisccoulson> and there are 2 threads
<chrisccoulson> the first thread is running the main loop and processing events normally
<chrisccoulson> the second thread is blocked in a read() call
<chrisccoulson> and there is no polkit-agent-helper-1 process running
<mvo> chrisccoulson: many thanks, james_w is more on top of this than me, but I will still have  alook
<chrisccoulson> mvo - so, i can see a situation where if polkit-agent-helper-1 exits quickly, the dialog will hang
<chrisccoulson> james_w - you might be interested in my last 2 comments too
<james_w> chrisccoulson: bug 649939
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 649939 in software-center (Ubuntu) "authentication popup does nothing when installating new software (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/649939
<james_w> is that the same thing you found?
<james_w> I'm not sure which bug you commented on?
<chrisccoulson> james_w - yeah, basically
<james_w> any ideas for a fix?
<james_w> perhaps not removing the stdout watch when the child exits, and waiting for the close event to remove it?
<chrisccoulson> i'm just looking at your last comment, and gdb showed pretty much the same thing as your analysis (ie, child exits, but the read() call never returns)
<chrisccoulson> brb
<seb128> pitti, do you remember why you limited the g_key gettext fetching to the desktop group keys?
<pitti> seb128: I think we had a case where the indicator shortcuts got translated that way
<seb128> no, that's what we are discussing with dx guys
<pitti> or maybe that was for the cdbs snippet
<seb128> the unity places are not translated due to that
<seb128> and ted did some gettext hacks in the indicator for the actions
<seb128> hum, maybe I misread what you wrote
<seb128> you mean we did limit to avoid side effect on other things?
<seb128> or that it should work on other groups?
<seb128> pitti, I'm trying to figure if the strcmp (group_name, G_KEY_FILE_DESKTOP_GROUP)
<seb128> has a reason
<seb128> or if we could drop it
<seb128> but I guess that will be for next cycle anyway
<pitti> seb128: not sure, has it always been there? bzr blame?
<seb128> it has yes
<seb128> we didn't had really case out of the desktop group before
<pitti> but I'm a bit afraid of catching other groups which shouldn't be translated
<seb128> ok
<seb128> njpatel is working on a fix on the unity side
<seb128> waouh, uploaded going through
<njpatel> Les fichiers et répertoires!!
<seb128> njpatel, it's working? ;-)
<njpatel> yeah :)
<njpatel> thanks ted!
<seb128> njpatel, you are made of awesome
 * seb128 hugs njpatel & ted
<seb128> njpatel, can you give the diff to didrocks so he can get it in?
<seb128> seems we just unfroze from RC
<njpatel> pushing to trunk now, hold up
<didrocks> njpatel: you took seb128's mo file, you didn't like mine :p
 * didrocks is sad!
<seb128> lol
<njpatel> didrocks,  lol, sorry
<njpatel> didrocks, rev 565 has it
<njpatel> we should make a note of this somewhere
<didrocks> njpatel: great, pullling and trying
<didrocks> njpatel: not sure, I'll upload this evening with your other fixes :)
<njpatel> evening! you said tomorrow morning! :)
<seb128> njpatel, never trust the frenchs!
<njpatel> I should no that, but I keep trusting in the entent cordiale
<njpatel> know*
<njpatel> :)
 * didrocks knows now that I shouldn't tell "at the latest/worst case" to dx team as it's taken as the real deadline :p
<seb128> lol
<kenvandine> didrocks, hehe... so true
<didrocks> it's like when you build your house, "with how much delay"? ;)
<njpatel> didrocks, you better believe it is. So releases tomorrow evening, right?
 * njpatel read somewhere that archive will be open quite late ;)
<didrocks> njpatel: whatttttt?
<didrocks> njpatel: don't even try :)
<njpatel> i need to be a coredev
<njpatel> this would be so much easier
<njpatel> dput ubuntu unity_daily_build
<didrocks> njpatel: well, you need to be a release team member too for acking the upload during freeze :)
<njpatel> so, I need to get onto the LP team for a cycle, add me to all the relevant teams, and then come back to DX so  I can upload as I need
<kenvandine> hehe
<didrocks> njpatel: just scp your locally build deb to the archive and regenerates the index manually, it will be faster… :)
<didrocks> built*
<njpatel> didrocks, nice, that sounds easier
<didrocks> njpatel: the good news it that your patch is working. I won't have to force everyone to use French :)
<njpatel> awesome!
<seb128> didrocks, you might maybe want to upload that one to start
<seb128> just to be sure it gets in and not blocked because tomorrow is late for another update
<didrocks> seb128: sure can do then
<mterry> seb128, need any particular desktop/release help?  I have quickly stuff I can work on, but it's not urgent
<seb128> mterry, not especially no, nautilus-sendto nautilus-sendto gtksourceview2 still have updates which we could do
<seb128> but it's "would be nice to get", nothing important
<seb128> you can do those if you want or do the things you had on your list
<mterry> seb128, I filed updates for those
<mterry> let me dig up merge urls
<seb128> mterry, I will get those
<mterry> k
<seb128> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mterry/ list them
<mterry> ah sure
<seb128> it's just that we don't get any notification about merge request
<seb128> thanks
<mterry> seb128, oh really?  whoops, would have pinged ya
<mterry> seb128, (seems bad...  is that a bug?)
<seb128> well it's just that you need to specifically subscribe to thos events
<seb128> but historically we are just subcribed to bugs on those components
<seb128> we need to eventually fix that in some way not sure how though
<seb128> mterry, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mterry/brasero/ubuntu-2.32.0/+merge/37044
<seb128> I guess that one should be closed
<seb128> mterry, the other one was merged 21 hours ago you probably didn't notice it
<seb128> or I forgot to push? let me check
<mterry> seb128, hrm...   I don't see an update in launchpad
<mterry> seb128, but that page has a 0-line diff?  Something odd
<seb128> mterry, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/brasero/ubuntu/revision/103
<seb128> mterry, well the upload is still in unapproved
<seb128> but I pushed the changes to the vcs and uploaded
<mterry> seb128, sweet.  ah right.  OK, so I'll close my branch
<mterry> seb128, thanks
<seb128> yw
<chrisccoulson> james_w - urgh, i just tried running polkit-gnome-authentication-agent through strace, and got the dialog to hang before even showing the password text entry ;)
<seb128> mterry, bug #596171
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 596171 in libindicator (and 2 other projects) "Provide GTK+ 3.0 version of libappindicator (affects: 1) (heat: 4)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/596171
<seb128> I'm not sure to understand your point
<mterry> seb128, let's take my project deja-dup as an example.  If I port deja-dup to gtk3, I *can't* use libindicator built against gtk2.  But if I don't port, I *can't* use libindicator built against gtk3.  So libindicator needs to provide two libraries, one for gtk2 and one for gtk3
<seb128> right
<seb128> what I was saying is that libindicator should let you pick the gtk to use
<seb128> then the packaging would do 2 builds
<seb128> one with each gtk version
<mterry> Oh, that's fine then yeah
<mterry> I didn't grok that you meant 2 builds
<mterry> I'll add comment then
<seb128> I've no strong opinion though on whether we should support gtk2 builds next cycle for the next version
<seb128> but I guess we want the current version to build with both gtk according to what is available for a while
<seb128> it's ted who decide what he wants to do at the end though
<seb128> kenvandine, there?
<kenvandine> hey seb128
<seb128> hey kenvandine
<seb128> kenvandine, we are unfrozen for RC, everything fine from your side?
<kenvandine> yeah
<seb128> did you have anything you still wanted to get in?
<seb128> I'm just checking we don't miss anythintg
<seb128> -t
<kenvandine> one sec
<seb128> sure
<kenvandine> ok, just gwibber which is in unapproved still, i assume that will get reviewed soon
<kenvandine> and i know the U1 guys really want desktopcouch to go in
<seb128> yes, everything uploaded is getting reviewed
<kenvandine> which is also uploaded
<seb128> I think the current queue will go in
<kenvandine> nothing else
<seb128> ok great
<kenvandine> thx :)
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<seb128> didrocks, do you have some time for sponsoring?
<didrocks> seb128: sure, I'm on the way of updating indicator-network and I can sponsor then
<seb128> ok, I might ping you in a bit ;-)
<didrocks> sure :-)
<dpm> pitti, Riddell, I've just spoken to danilo to schedule a one-off full language pack export starting at 22:00 UTC (same time as the usual exports).
<dpm> as per yesterday's conversation
<pitti> dpm: ah, thanks; so I guess I can start the langpack builds tomorrow morning
<pitti> dpm: do you know how long they take these days?
<pitti> well, I'll just check the +langpacks page tomorrow, nevermind
<dpm> pitti, ok!
<Riddell> dpm: thanks, I uploaded those .po files again an hour ago so hopefully they'll be in
<pitti> dpm: oh, do I need to tick the "full export" checkbox again, or did you already?
<dpm> pitti, no need to this time afaik (I didn't), but let me check with danilo to be sure
<dpm> pitti, danilo had already ticked the box, so we should be all good
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey
<seb128> how busy are you?
<seb128> <ricotz> didrocks, could you aleast add this http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-keyring/commit/?id=d9ef94455d115d8fed29a3071b5b19ca632fb932
<seb128> ^ is somebody wanting to testbuild and backport that?
<bilalakhtar> seb128: can I help in that?
<seb128> I guess you can if you get the issue or what to backport it
<seb128> the issue is that the ssh key is not unlocked on login it seems
<james_w> chrisccoulson: urgh, that's odd
<james_w> chrisccoulson: did you suid strace?
<glatzor> huhu mvo
<glatzor> mvo, busy?
<seb128> bilalakhtar, do you work on it?
<Laney> seb128: is that the one you showed me the other day?
<Laney> If so, that didn't fix it
<seb128> I think it was
<cyphermox> seb128, is there a bug open for this? I'm wondering how to reproduce
<seb128> ricotz, ^
<Laney> let me just try it
<seb128> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=627815
<seb128> cyphermox, ^
<ubot2> Gnome bug 627815 in general "gnome-keyring ssh agent doesn't unlock ssh keys anymore" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<seb128> didrocks, ^ can you sponsor something if there is any need?
<seb128> I need to run in a few minutes
<didrocks> seb128: sure :)
<seb128> thanks
<didrocks> seb128: I'll go away soon as well, but not reconnect, so maybe there won't be enough time
<seb128> didrocks, well tomorrow will do otherwise
<seb128> or chrisccoulson can maybe pick up the sponsoring later if he's around
<didrocks> seb128: enjoy and see you tomorrow!
<Laney> building
<seb128> didrocks, thanks, you as well
<didrocks> thanks!
<chrisccoulson> hi!
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i can probably do some sponsoring ;)
<Laney> mmm sponsoring
<seb128> bbl
<Laney> worked
<mvo> glatzor: I was having dinner
<ricotz> Laney, do you made a patched gnome-keyring package?
<Laney> oh yeah that's what i was doing
<Laney> i have dch open... just got distracted :)
<ricotz> ;)
<ricotz> Laney, i can test it if you want
<Laney> cool, 1s
<Laney> ricotz: is there a launchpad bug?
<ricotz> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-keyring/+bug/631980
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 631980 in gnome-keyring (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "gnome-keyring doesn't unlock ssh key (affects: 7) (dups: 1) (heat: 188)" [Low,Fix committed]
<Laney> ty
<Laney> ricotz: i386?
<ricotz> amd64
<Laney> even better
<Laney> here goes
<ricotz> i also could build it here
<ricotz> Laney, it is ok if you put the source somewhere
<Laney> it's uploading now
<Laney> http://people.ubuntu.com/~laney/gnome-keyring/
<Laney> ricotz:
<ricotz> i am on it
<ricotz> brb
<ricotz> Laney, works for me :)
<Laney> cool
<Laney> didrocks: could you sponsor ubuntu4 from ^^^?
<Laney> I forgot to dch -R "" but you can handle that :)
<didrocks> I know I should have quite 20s before :)
<didrocks> quit*
<Laney> quick, pretend you were never here!
<didrocks> Laney: sure, doing so :)
<didrocks>  /quit lalalala
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> Laney: hum, don't we have a branch for gnome-keyring?
<hyperair> didrocks: what's /usr/share/une?
<didrocks> hyperair: it's added to XDG_DATA_PATH in UNE session
<didrocks> to change default .desktop files
<hyperair> didrocks: ah i see.
<hyperair> didrocks: i'm actually trying to merge as much as i can into the debian package.
<Laney> didrocks: dunno, not used to using those
<hyperair> didrocks: i figured UNe was to do with ubuntu netbook edition or something?
<didrocks> Laney: can you please propose a merge against lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-keyring/ubuntu ?
<didrocks> hyperair: right
<Laney> sure, but it will have to wait until tomorrow
<Laney> leaving in 30 seconds
<didrocks> Laney: no worry :)
<didrocks> Laney: that can wait for tomorrow
<Laney> or ricotz can do it
<didrocks> I'll leave as well ;)
<didrocks> hyperair: there are many tweaks to handle a desktop and a une session
<didrocks> (made in a standard way to handle a "foo" session as well)
<hyperair> didrocks: so which of the patches should i leave out of debian?
<didrocks> hyperair: can we have a look tomorrow? I really need to leave of my gf will be angry :)
<hyperair> haha okay sure
<didrocks> I'll make a list for sure :)
 * didrocks finishes email and quit
 * Laney off too, have a good evening
<didrocks> enjoy your evening Laney!
<hyperair> hmm come to think of it all the patches look upstreamable, and only one thing was changed via the .install file
<hyperair> i think i'll leave the .install file be and throw the patches into debian then
<didrocks> hyperair: nice, we talk about that tomorrow if you want
<didrocks> really off now
<didrocks> enjoy your evening everyone :)
<hyperair> it's morning here.
<ricotz> Laney, i proposed the gnome-keyring merge
<chrisccoulson> ricotz, i can't merge your changes because you upgraded your branch ;)
<chrisccoulson> (or launchpad did that for you)
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, hmm, didnt upgrade it, so must be done automatically
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i think launchpad sucks like that
<ricotz> can i downgrade it?
<chrisccoulson> ricotz, you can't. it doesn't matter though, i've just merged the changes in manually
<chrisccoulson> just building it now, and will upload it once i've tested it
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, thanks
<chrisccoulson> ricotz / Laney - gnome-keyring is uploaded now
<chrisccoulson> thanks!
<mahmoh> I'm running Maverick and getting continuous Nautilus crashes and endless open (phantom) windows and my cpu is maxed (I'm upset)
<mahmoh> unsure where to find out why it's doing this and what's causing it exactly, if I rename nautilus it stop immediately though, any help would be appreciated
<milanbv> mahmoh: Apport should file an automated report...
<mahmoh> milanbv: apport isn't getting triggerred though, I'm trying manually
<milanbv> mahmoh: please do
<mahmoh> milanbv: is there a log that I can check to find out what it thinks the problem is?
<milanbv> mahmoh: have a look at /var/crash
<milanbv> there may be some Apport files that weren't used for some reason
<mahmoh> milanbv: no luck there
<milanbv> mahmoh: so see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash?action=show&redirect=DebuggingProgramCrashes
<mahmoh> milanbv: thx
<milanbv> mahmoh: when you've done step 4, just run "sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-0-dbg libgtk2.0-0-dbg nautilus-dbg"
<milanbv> mahmoh: and then, follow instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<milanbv> then report a bug with the trace, if that's not enough people will tell you
<mahmoh> milanbv: ok, I'll do my best
<cyphermox> milanbv, I suspect apport crash catching may have been disabled
<milanbv> cyphermox: I thought it was enabled until the final release?
<milanbv> obviously, I could have tried that before the "hard way"
<cyphermox> milanbv, we're getting awefully close ;)
<milanbv> mahmoh: you have another solution then
<mahmoh> milanbv: what's that?
<cyphermox> mahmoh, just run 'ubuntu-bug `pidof nautilus`'
<milanbv> ah, I was going to suggest 'sudo service apport start force_start=1'
<mahmoh> milanbv: cyphermox: I ran apport-cli, saved the file, added it a hand-made bug (it's hard to get the pid of a continuously crashing nautilus
<mahmoh> ;)
<milanbv> mahmoh: so Apport eventually started on its own?
<milanbv> what bug number?
<mahmoh> 652392? milanbv
<mahmoh> yeah that's it
<milanbv> mahmoh: there's no backtrace there sadly
<milanbv> run 'sudo service apport start force_start=1'
<milanbv> and then reproduce the crash
<milanbv> it should be enough
<james_w> chrisccoulson: how does http://paste.ubuntu.com/503484/ look?
<milanbv> mahmoh: BTW, you should upgrade packages first, else Apport won't accept to report a bug
<mahmoh> milanbv: I've been continous;y upgrading (hoping that it would fix itself)
<mahmoh> milanbv: apport is running already
<milanbv> but you have 2.31.6, and up to date version is 2.32.0
<milanbv> it won't work ;-)
<mahmoh> milanbv: I ran update and upgrade, what else is there?
<milanbv> mahmoh: run it again
<milanbv> maybe the package appeared today...
<milanbv> mahmoh: if you run via command line, do a dist-upgrade maybe
<mahmoh> milanbv: that's prob. it ...
<mahmoh> milanbv: that did it, it's running better already, thank you very much - my cpu and fan thank you too
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do you have upload rights for gnome-keyring?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - done already :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks
<seb128> https://code.launchpad.net/~ricotz/gnome-keyring/ubuntu/+merge/37173
<seb128> I got an email about that but no email about it being merged or uploaded
<chrisccoulson> james_w - did you figure out what the problem was? it's not clear to me what problem your patch solves
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - ah, i need to mark the branch as merged
<chrisccoulson> i couldn't merge it properly as the branches are different versions
<seb128> chrisccoulson, that's usually done when you push the commit
<seb128> oh ok
<james_w> chrisccoulson: when the child watch fires before the stdout watch it doesn't fire the "completed" signal. Doing this means that the child handler will allow any other events to be processed first, e.g. the stdout one, and so the event is fired
<james_w> I'm not sure it's the best approach, as it may still be racy, but it works for jibel
<chrisccoulson> james_w - ah, interesting. yeah, that makes sense
<chrisccoulson> b'ah, my laptop has ground to a halt again :/
<chrisccoulson> i've just ordered an extra 2GB or RAM, i hope it omproves it slightly
<seb128> chrisccoulson, seems there is something weird on maverick I don't remember lucid having those issues
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it seems pretty bad at the moment
<james_w> is it under heavy I/O load that it slows down?
<james_w> e.g. two concurrent package builds?
<chrisccoulson> james_w - yeah, it pretty much stops under any I/O load
<chrisccoulson> a package build along with dpkg running is especially painful
<seb128> james_w, normal io load I would say
<james_w> yeah, I've had that for ages, I thought it was getting better
<chrisccoulson> it can take over an hour to install a few packages when doing that
<seb128> like a gtk build after a while slow down a lot and slow the system
<chrisccoulson> it took me 1.5 hours to build telepathy-glib yesterday when i tried to build it in parallel with firefox ;)
<seb128> it makes second before I can open something during the second half of the build
<kklimonda> I've started running high i/o tasks with ionice -c 3 lately - especially unpacking stuff
<chrisccoulson> heh, i might try that
<davmor2> seb128: Are you about still?
<seb128> hi
<seb128> you should just ask your question
<seb128> even if I'm not around other people might reply
<davmor2> seb128: Good point,  in the new gnome settings applications is there one that would effect wireless?  I ask as if I unplug my power on my netbook my wifi won't connect
<seb128> not that I know about
<davmor2> I plug the power back in and it connects first time
<cyphermox> davmor2, booting with power disconnected, if you connect it mid-session does NM then start to bring up the wifi?
<davmor2> cyphermox: If I disconnect from the power, and try connecting it gets dropped, if I plug the power back in and click on the router name it connects first time
<Sarvatt> davmor2: : check out pm-utils? i believe it has a hook to enable power save mode on battery that your wifi card might agree with
<davmor2> Sarvatt: Will do thanks
<kklimonda> how is the default application for a mime type choosen?
<kklimonda> for some reason a default application for .exe files on my system is file-roller..
<kklimonda> (that's with wine installed)
<MrJones> hi
<MrJones> I'm having a licensing question regarding http://launchpad.net/humanity/0.4/0.4/+download/humanity_0.4.6.tar.gz
<MrJones> that icon set (humanity dark) is GPL-licensed. now what does that mean for icons? (more specifically .svg files in that case)
<MrJones> does using them in a proprietary program through GTK+ enforce GPL conditions also on that program? or rather not
<TheMuso> What happened to the ssh agent? I updated, and now after a fresh boot this morning, I don't get prompted with an ssh agent window.
<jcastro> kklimonda: I believe bug 251429 can help you
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 251429 in moovida "Media types mess" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251429
<jcastro> kklimonda: I mean bug 351429
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 351429 in baltix (and 2 other projects) "file-roller associates itself with windows executables that it can't handle (affects: 8) (dups: 3) (heat: 57)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/351429
<kklimonda> jcastro: thanks
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-10-01
<RAOF> TheMuso: Hm.  I updated & rebooted this morning and I still get the new, annoying, “unlock your ssh key that used to be unlocked by your session password” dialog.
<TheMuso> RAOF: I never got that.
<TheMuso> But I did get asked for my passphrase in a window, which was remembered for my session. I would like to get that back.
<RAOF> Ah.  That's what *I've* got.  I used to have that key unlocked by my login keyring.
<TheMuso> Ah ok.
<Laney> RAOF: Fixed in ubuntu4 which is in the queue
<RAOF> Laney: Yay!
<Laney> if you mean gnome-keyring
<RAOF> I do.
<Laney> I heard that release managers accept cake. :)
<RAOF> Also, thanks for shepharding gnome-do; I'll cut an actual _release_ this weekend.
<Laney> Oh, that will be interesting indeed. Are there many changes since 0.8.3.1?
<Laney> I guess not for squeeze.
<RAOF> No.
<RAOF> It's a bugfix for one of the 100% CPU bugs, dropping docky + some other miscelaneous changes.
<Laney> ack
 * Laney retreats to bed
<Laney> \o
<RAOF> Sleep well :)
<TheMuso> Wow a surprising amount of packages being let in for main post RC.
<kklimonda> yeah, I was surprised myself
<kklimonda> especially by setting ubuntu font as a default
<RAOF> Oh, that's gone through has it?
<kklimonda> yeah
<RAOF> Apart from screenshots from the docmentation team, I guess that's actually very low risk.  And the new font *does* rock.
<kklimonda> it does and I agree that it wasn't a high risk change but then RC is suposed to be a candidate for final release and no "yet another freeze"
<RAOF> Yeah.
<kklimonda> and we had what - 60 updates after freeze was over?
<RAOF> I think I had more - about 80 - but I've got kde installed, too.
<TheMuso> Don't forget universe is still somewhat open.
<kklimonda> good point
<ajmitch> most of the gnome updates were apparantly just translations
<TheMuso> Post RC?
<ajmitch> yeah, seb explained that in -release earlier
<TheMuso> \ah ok
<Amaranth> So, am I missing something or is the monospaced version not available yet?
<kklimonda> Amaranth: no, it's not available
 * RAOF hugs his inconsolata
<pitti> Good morning
<dpm> good morning pitti :)
<dpm> the full langpack export seems to have finished, so I think we should be good to go
<pitti> hey dpm
<pitti> cool, thanks!
 * pitti turns the crank
<dpm> :)
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> hey didrocks
<didrocks> Guten Morgen pitti, how are you? you could rest a little yesterday after some days being ill?
<pitti> didrocks: oh, I've been in reasonable shape since Wednesday again
<pitti> i. e. clear head and no fever
<pitti> but thanks
<pitti> already got the first 80 pushups :)
<didrocks> nice, at least you will be able to enjoy the incoming week-end :)
<didrocks> oh, still 0 here, I want to finish my emails first!
<pitti> well, I did the first 40 before going to bed, since it already was past midnight, and thus October :)
<didrocks> hehe! :-)
<didrocks> dpm: hey, around?
<dpm> heya didrocks, yeah
<didrocks> dpm: how are you?
<dpm> didrocks, fine, leaving a bit early today, as I'm traveling for the weekend, and you?
<didrocks> dpm: oh? travelling? nice :) it's sunny here and seems to week-end will get a nice weather as well :)
<didrocks> dpm: so, I have a question… you know I added the driver detection fallback question finally to mutter instead of unity?
<didrocks> the "your driver is supported blababla logout blabla"
<dpm> yeah, I'm subscribed to the bug
<didrocks> I'm interested to see if it has ever been translated
<didrocks> if not, I can maybe add
<didrocks> "if you are in the live session, you'll have to enter "ubuntu" as a username and a blank password
<didrocks> as people are lost then :)
<dpm> It has probably been translated, but I can't remember what the current message is. I can check, do you know what message it is?
<didrocks> sure, I second
<dpm> didrocks, ah, wait, I can check myself on the merge proposal
<didrocks> dpm: "You will need to choose the Ubuntu Desktop session once you select your user name."
<bilalakhtar> I need opinions on GNOME bug #629544 . There is an LP bug equivalent of it, though I can't find it now. Should I backport its patch to Ubuntu? Or its too late? I think it is too late.
<ubot2> Gnome bug 629544 in General "First item of context menu must be "copy", not "clear"" [Trivial,New] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=629544
<dpm> didrocks, that particular string did not seem to make it to the template. Perhaps it wasn't marked for translation in the end? -> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/unity/+pots/unity/ca/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=desktop
<davmor2> hey guys just a quick note I noticed that in empathy the gmail talk account settings is missing the server info, also on UNE the window grows as you type
<davmor2> for irc at any rate
<didrocks> dpm: it seems to have been marked in the patch, maybe the file isn't in the POTFILES.in
<davmor2> I'll bug it shortly
<dpm> didrocks, yeah, I've just seen it
<bilalakhtar> davmor2: really? file a bug then
<davmor2> bilalakhtar: I will be but I want to get a quick screencast of it first.
<didrocks> dpm: the file is in the POTFILES.in
<didrocks> dpm: what could I miss?
<davmor2> Sarvatt: Thanks for the pm info I've put it to the test by running pm-powersave false and sure enough my wifi connected :) I just ned to figure out the exact settings to modify now :)
<dpm> didrocks, I can only see vala files in po/POTFILES.in, perhaps it's me that's missing something
<didrocks> dpm: we are talking about mutter, isn't it? :)
<didrocks> oh
<didrocks> your link is for unity :)
<dpm> ok, looking at mutter now :)
<didrocks> yeah, mutter is crashing before unity is given a chance for the message :)
<didrocks> I can see the string for translation there
<didrocks> not translated
<didrocks> in french at least :)
<dpm> didrocks, it might have contributed that I told translators that the string came from unity...
<dpm> so only a few people must have found it
<dpm> and others did not complain
<dpm> ah well...
<didrocks> dpm: yeah, I told on the bug report that it's not in mutter
<didrocks> dpm: do you think we can change it?
<didrocks> it's a fallback only…
<didrocks> so if not translated, not so important I guess
<didrocks> and at least, user will know what to do in the live
<didrocks> (got some bug report about that)
<dpm> I'm checking other languages though, so far it's translated in es, pt_BR,..
<didrocks> hum :/
<dpm> didrocks, so I'd say from the translations side, if that change is important, go for it. I've not checked all languages, but it seems that from the most active translation teams only the Spanish and Brazilian translators translated it... I think it should be fine as long as there is notification on the translators list. Do you think you could send an e-mail there saying why the change is needed and that it's not translated in that many languages? Then
<dpm>  people will still be able to translate it and it will make it into the first SRU language pack after release
<didrocks> dpm: sure, I'll apoligize in this email a lot then :)
<didrocks> dpm: can you give me the email, please?
 * dpm hugs didrocks :)
 * didrocks hugs dpm
<dpm> didrocks, ubuntu-translators@
 * didrocks does't like to waste contributor's time :/
<didrocks> thanks!
<dpm> no worries
<dpm> didrocks, actually, in order not to lose the current translations, and if you are adding text to the current string rather than modifying it completely, perhaps you could just make them to be 2 separate messages
<didrocks> dpm: nice idea, let me try that
<dpm> cool
<bilalakhtar> I need opinions on GNOME bug #629544 . There is an LP bug equivalent of it, though I can't find it now. Should I backport its patch to Ubuntu? Or its too late? I think it is too late.
<ubot2> Gnome bug 629544 in General "First item of context menu must be "copy", not "clear"" [Trivial,New] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=629544
<didrocks> bilalakhtar: yeah, it's clearly late for such changes. that will come with Natty
<bilalakhtar> didrocks: 'kay, natty all the way then
<didrocks> thanks bilalakhtar :)
<bilalakhtar> didrocks: This is my 4th empathy bugfix :)
<bilalakhtar> and 17th desktop bugfix
<didrocks> bilalakhtar: heh, congrats! You can ping them directly on IRC, they are quite responsive
<bilalakhtar> didrocks: cassidy is looking at it
<didrocks> bilalakhtar: coolio
<cassidy> oh right, I'll take another look, in it's my TODO list for the day
<bilalakhtar> cassidy: no need to hurry
<bilalakhtar> The next release will straight be 2.9X.XX , so we have quite much time :)
<didrocks> dpm: btw, in unity, does search is localized for you?
<didrocks> dpm: in dash/places
<dpm> didrocks, I tried it yesterday evening, but I think the package hadn't been build yet. Let me try again now
<didrocks> dpm: same for the dash itself btw :)
<dpm> Installing the updates now...
<didrocks> dpm: this should only fix the places launcher to be translated normally
<dpm> didrocks, yeah, but I thought that was your question? Or is there still something else not localized?
<dpm> do you mean the word "Search"?
<didrocks> dpm: right, "Search"
<didrocks> dpm: and the dash entries as well
<dpm> didrocks, I seem to remember it was, but let me re-check..
<didrocks> dpm: thanks ;)
<dpm> didrocks, the word "Search" is localized in Catalan in a) when you press the top-left Ubuntu button (btw, does that have a name?), b) in both dash places
<didrocks> dpm: a) it's the dash
<didrocks> b) the other are the places :)
<dpm> ah, now I finally get it
<didrocks> yeah, the name changed, not easy to track
<didrocks> dpm: and the icons/category web/office in the dash are localized as well?
<dpm> didrocks, yeah, they are all localized. I'm not sure if the translations made it into the last language packs (but they will make it into the final), so that's why you might see it untranslated in French. I might have translated and installed the translations manually to test them
<dpm> I meant "you might not see"
<didrocks> dpm: good, no "last minute warning" then? :-)
 * didrocks hugs dpm
<didrocks> thanks for confirming ;)
<dpm> no worries :)
 * dpm hugs back
<dpm> and I can confirm that the places tooltips are now localized, as well as their names in the search boxes \o/
<didrocks> great! \o/
<seb128> hey
<didrocks> hey seb128!
<seb128> lut didrocks
<seb128> so after one hour of iso testing I like maverick
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> :-)
<didrocks> *phew*
<seb128> how have been things there?
<seb128> nothing broken or requiring me?
<seb128> did we get some flameware for the ui break?
<seb128> the ui freeze break rather ;-)
<dpm> didrocks, there is one thing that's still localized, but it's a minor thing. Sometimes when opening windows that don't have a menu, a "File" menu is shown in the global menu, containing a single "Close" entry. The "File" part is always in English. Do you know where it comes from?
<pitti> dpm: hm, looks like that failed -- someone broke po2xpi apparenlty
<didrocks> seb128: not that I know of :)
<didrocks> dpm: no, I pinged the unity guys a while about that, but didn't track
<didrocks> dpm: I think it comes from indicator-appmenu
<didrocks> dpm: as it's the same in the desktop session
<seb128> no ted until tuesday
<seb128> do you want me to try to figure that?
<dpm> pitti, bummer :(. Is the export from LP itself fine, though?
<pitti> dpm: I didn't test-build the langpacks yet
<didrocks> seb128: I honestly won't have the time for this, so yeah, it will be great please :)
<seb128> didrocks, ok
<dpm> didrocks, it seems that indicator-appmenu has no translatable templates. Otherwise, njpatel, do you know where that "File" string comes from ^^?
<didrocks> seb128: thanks
<pitti> dpm: fixed, next round
<dpm> pitti, ok, cool
<om26er_> kenvandine, on a next upload for gwibber can you please replace the patch lp_report_to_ubuntu.patch with the one in bug 641808 currently wrong webpage is opened.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 641808 in gwibber (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "'get help online' opens the wrong URL (affects: 2) (heat: 290)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/641808
<cassidy> didrocks, seb128: could you please integrate http://git.gnome.org/browse/empathy/commit/?id=045d3c82deb7d6288c9026c98dc1b836370864ed into the maverick package? It fixes newly created gtalk accounts
<cassidy> I'll make a .1 release soonish but it contains more things so that's probably a bit late for you
<didrocks> (quite busy now, will have a look later on)
<didrocks> if nobody pick up before :)
<cassidy> om26er_, ^
<cassidy> om26er_, once it's in, could you please retry and let me know if it works fine ?
<om26er_> cassidy, yes sure
<cassidy> cool. If it's fine I'll do a .1 release
<seb128> dpm, didrocks:
<seb128> src/indicator-appmenu.c:		stockitem.label = "_File";
<seb128> indicator-appmenu bug
<seb128> it's not trivial to fix though
<seb128> it's the only string it has and it's not set up for translation
<didrocks> urgh…
<seb128> ie not gettext use
<seb128> no po dir
<didrocks> so, all to setup :/
<dpm> thanks for investingating seb128
<hyperair> is libgpod part of a package set by any chance?
<seb128> dpm, you're welcome
<seb128> didrocks, dpm: I'm wondering if that could be workarounded
<seb128> hum not easily
<seb128> I was thinking using ngettext
<didrocks> seb128: we can't pick the translation from another package? just to make the basic of gettext?
<seb128> trying to get the string from another domain
<seb128> it must be available in some other sources
<didrocks> :-)
<seb128> but it will not work
<didrocks> why?
<seb128> setlocale() fails when there is no mo IIRC
<didrocks> hum :/
<seb128> in fact it might work with dgettext()
<seb128> let me try
<seb128> hyperair, what difference does it make?
<hyperair> seb128: just curious.
<seb128> being in package set or not
<hyperair> i was thinking that since i've taken over maintainership of libgpod in debian, i'd like upload access to libgpod in ubuntu in the future.
<hyperair> that aside, i'd like to sync libgpod from debian (it's finally been ACCEPTed) into maverick-updates. is that possible?
<hyperair> seb128: ^^
<seb128> I've no reviewed the diff to see if it manages SRU definition
<seb128> but I guess it should be possible
<hyperair> okay, so i'll just file a sync request and subscribe ubuntu-sponsors and ubuntu-sru?
<seb128> no
<seb128> you can't get a sync
<seb128> you need to fakesync it
<seb128> the sync would bypass queues
<hyperair> i see.
<hyperair> so i include a debdiff of everything + fakesync?
<seb128> yes
<hyperair> alright.
<hyperair> and the version of a fakesync is ${debianversion}fakesync1?
<seb128> no
<seb128> use syncpackage
<seb128> it will be like a sync but uploaded by you
<seb128> so it will not bypass the queue
<hyperair> i can't upload it.
<seb128> well subscribe sponsors and ask somebody to fakesync it
<seb128> or use -debianrevision~sru
<seb128> or 0ubuntu1
<seb128> ie just change the changelog to be lower than debian
<seb128> so we can sync next cycle
<bdrung> seb128: why is a fakesync required?
<seb128> bdrung, you mean?
<seb128> bdrung, because he wants to get the debian version?
<bdrung> seb128: you were talking about libgpod?
<seb128> yes
<bdrung> seb128: ok, but why do you suggests something like -debianrevision~sru or 0ubuntu1? isn't ${debianversion}fakesync1 the right version?
<seb128> bdrung, I've no clue I never did a fakesync sru
<seb128> I would take something lower than debian though
<seb128> so we can real sync next cycle
<seb128> ${debianversion}fakesync1 is >  ${debianversion}
<seb128> so you can't real sync later on if you do that
<bdrung> seb128: a fakesync is only done if the source tarballs checksums mismatch and there the version of the fakesync is higher than the debian version
<seb128> bdrung, not only
<seb128> bdrung, I suggested doing a fakesync because a real sync would bypass the queue
<seb128> the sru team usually review things in the queue
<seb128> if he just opens a sponsoring bug chances are nobody will review it
<seb128> until something is in the queue
<seb128> but since real syncs don't go in the queue...
<didrocks> dpm: can you approve my message to the list, please?
<bdrung> seb128: you can do a real sync with syncpackage and then it will go through the queue.
<seb128> urg?
<seb128> bdrung, not sure what you are picking on there
<seb128> bdrung, I didn't speak about commands to use
<dpm> didrocks, which one? The one on viagra or the one where you are trying to sell a replica watch?
<seb128> bdrung,  I said to do a fake sync, ie a manual upload
<didrocks> dpm: choose the one you prefer :-)
<seb128> bdrung, in opposite to subscribing ubuntu-archive for a real sync
<dpm> didrocks, ok, done ;)
<seb128> bdrung, if syncpackage is the command used to do fake syncs do that
<didrocks> dpm: thanks a lot! (it was the viagra one, right? ;))
<dpm> definitely
<bdrung> seb128: so we are using fakesync for two different things, right? you mean fakesync = manual sync. i mean fakesync = mismatching source tarballs.
<seb128> bdrung, I use fakesync for "take what is in debian, tweak the .changes or .dsc and upload to Ubuntu"
<seb128> ie "do manually what archive admin do"
<mvo> hey glatzor
<glatzor> hey mvo!
<glatzor> mvo, aptdaemon now exposes the apt configuration using dbus properties on the org.debian.apt interface
<glatzor> e.g. changing the popcon participation works.
<glatzor> the other properties are read-only currently
<glatzor> mvo, won't it make sense to replace the apt cron script by an aptdaemon based one?
<hyperair> seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgpod/+bug/652855
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 652855 in libgpod (Ubuntu) "Please fakesync libgpod 0.7.95-1 from Debian experimental to maverick-updates (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New]
<mvo> glatzor: cool
<mvo> glatzor: yes, absolutely
<seb128> hyperair, thanks
<hyperair> =)
<mvo> glatzor: that should be a natty target, it would be good to still support fallback to apt-get, but by default it should be the daemon
<mvo> glatzor: now that we can trigger reload without password we can move more of it into the desktop and out of cron
<mvo> glatzor: and do more clever things with network-manager integration
<didrocks> seb128: I can't find the wiki page to know who is on archive admin duty today, do you have the link handy?
<mvo> glatzor: and gnome-power-manager etc. that is going to be exciting!
<glatzor> right
<glatzor> I have to leave for work now. so see you next week!
<mvo> see you glatzor
<seb128> didrocks, there is nobody on duty
 * mvo hugs glatzor
<seb128> didrocks, we are in hard freeze the archive is under release team control
<seb128> didrocks, otherwise it's jdstrand
<seb128> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArchiveAdministration
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, just found it (14.), thanks :)
<didrocks> so I'll ping the release team then!
<seb128> Riddell, hey
<seb128> Riddell, http://bugreports.qt.nokia.com/browse/QTBUG-13792
<seb128> Riddell, Cimi on #ayatana suggested that would be nice to get in
<seb128> mvo, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/635208
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 635208 in software-center (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Unfocused selected item in software list is white on light grey (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [Low,In progress]
<seb128> mvo, there is a fix to sponsor from Cimi
<mvo> seb128: thanks - I will merge into 3.0, but that is probably something for maverick-updates
<mvo> (also I have to say it looks obvious and correct)
<seb128> mvo, ok, I guess you can still get some small fixes in today but that one isn't important either
<mvo> so if there is another 3.0 upload before release I will take it
<mvo> seb128: yeah, I just uploaded a rather important fix this morning, I don't want to have too much churn
<seb128> ok
<mvo> otherwise the release managers will hate me :)
<seb128> ;-)
<Riddell> seb128: ok
<seb128> Riddell, http://bugreports.qt.nokia.com/browse/QTBUG-14161 as well
<seb128> Cimi, hey
<seb128> Cimi, Riddell is on charge of kubuntu
<Cimi> hi
<seb128> you might want to ping him directly about qt issues
<jbache> Riddell: ping
<Cimi> seb128: Riddell: I would like to introduce you jbache, nokia developer for qgtkstyle
<Riddell> hi jbache
<jbache> Riddell: my question was basically that I noticed some issues with the new Ambience theme for 10.10. They dont seem to affect any other themes so I'm not sure if we can patch them until Qt 4.7.2 but for Ubuntu they look rather ugly right now
<jbache> Riddell: I made two patches to address them if Ubuntu want to patch the issues separately
<Riddell> jbache: that's the patches on http://bugreports.qt.nokia.com/browse/QTBUG-14161 and http://bugreports.qt.nokia.com/browse/QTBUG-13792 ?
<jbache> Riddell: yes
<jbache> Riddell: apart from that the Ambience theme should work well with QGtkStyle
<Riddell> jbache: I'm happy to package and upload those today
<jbache> Riddell: The most pressing one is the selection color on unfocused widgets since they are almost unreadable
<Riddell> it'll need a gnome sort to test them though
 * Riddell eyes up seb128 
<seb128> Riddell, I can test if you tell me what to test
<jbache> Riddell: great!
<jbache> Riddell: They will probably show up in 4.7.2
<Riddell> jbache: today is the last day I can do a qt upload though, so any more changes will have to wait
<jbache> Riddell: No problem. It should be easy to verify.  But I only tested against vanilla Qt packages here.
<Riddell> jbache: by the way when is 4.7.1 due to come out?
<jbache> Riddell: We have branched it and are currently testing it. Probably within a couple of weeks but a precise answer I dont have.
<jbache> seb128: let me know if you find any issues today
<seb128> jbache, ok
<Riddell> I'll upload to my PPA, get seb128 to test it then upload to the real archive
<jbache> seb128: Test a few Qt apps in GNOME with the Ambience theme and a few others. Look for issues with selected text color/background in widgets. Make sure the tab focus rect looks proper.
<jbache> seb128: feel free to try Ambience in KDE using the Gtk engine as well :)
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I will probably only test under GNOME though, I've qt installed but not a KDE desktop ;-)
<seb128> but I think Riddell has a KDE desktop to test on :p
<jbache> seb128: GNOME is the primary concern yes :)
<cyphermox> good morning!
<cyphermox> I noticed there are a couple of FTBFS on http://udd.debian.org/cgi-bin/ubuntu_ftbfs.cgi? that seems to be caused by gdk-pixbuf... e.g. /usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.la missing, it used to be in libgtk2.0-dev but it's clearly not in libgdk-pixbuf2.0-dev...
<Cimi> jbache: Ambiance, not Ambience dude :P
<bilalakhtar> jbache: don't ever make the mistake of asking seb128 to make changes in KDE :D lol, just joking
<Cimi> seb128: mmm
<Cimi> seb128: you might kill me
<chrisccoulson> cyphermox, you might be interested to read http://wiki.debian.org/ReleaseGoals/LAFileRemoval
<Cimi> seb128: I think I have an idea how to "fix" indicator-messages
<cyphermox> chrisccoulson, yeah, that's why I'm asking about it ;)
<cyphermox> "asking"
<chrisccoulson> cyphermox, ah, ok :)
<Cimi> seb128: but it would require gconf as a dependency :(
<chrisccoulson> hi Cimi, would you be able to spare a few minutes to address some of the comments on mozilla bug 580970? (in particular, comment 8)
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 580970 in Theme "Tabs on top with Ubuntu Radiance and Ambiance looks less unified than it could" [Minor,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=580970
<Cimi> chrisccoulson: would you mind if I'll have a look later? it's 2pm here and my stomach is making more noise than rhythmbox :)
<chrisccoulson> Cimi, sure, that's ok
<chrisccoulson> it's not particularly urgent, but it would be nice for somebody who know something about theming to comment :)
<seb128> bilalakhtar, lol
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, how are you?
<seb128> Cimi, how so? gconf for what?
<Cimi> seb128: I don't know why, I'm not a coder of indicator-messages
<Cimi> but
<Cimi> const PangoFontDescription * font_description = pango_layout_get_font_description (layout);
<Cimi> font_size = pango_font_description_get_size (font_description);
<Cimi> that does not work on the label
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128 - i'm good thanks, how are you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm fine thanks
<Cimi> so, to know the font size I don't have any other idea if not grabbing the gnome font size trough gconf
<seb128> well shouldn't the font setting reflect on gtk softwares?
<seb128> pedro_, hey
<Cimi> seb128: what do you mean?
<pedro_> hello seb128
<seb128> Cimi, well usually when you change the theme or font all gtk application update automatically when the xsetting is update
<seb128> updated
<seb128> there should be no need to watch gconf values
<seb128> pedro_, how are you?
<seb128> pedro_, how does rc look to you?
<Cimi> seb128: but how could I grab this font setting?
<Cimi> if not trough pango_font_description_get_size?
<Cimi> if you have any other API, please tell me :)
<seb128> I'm not sure to understand the issue
<seb128> if you don't specify any setting for the label gtk should just apply the system xsettings
<seb128> ie whatever you define in the capplet
<seb128> no?
<pedro_> seb128, I'm good thanks, what about you?
<Cimi> I need to know the font size
<pedro_> seb128, looking good so far
<Cimi> because I'm drawing the font with cairo
<seb128> oh ok
<Cimi> and I *need* to align it
<seb128> njpatel, ^
<pedro_> no major annoyances besides the ones we're already tracking
<seb128> you probably know better how to do this than me
<seb128> pedro_, I'm fine thanks, ok, great
<njpatel> seb128, ?
<Cimi> njpatel: do you know a way to grab the font size if not trough pango_font_description_get_size?
<njpatel> Cimi, gtksettings has it
<njpatel> or xsettings
<Cimi> api?
<njpatel> it's a property on the GtkSettings object (gtk_settings_get_default ())
<njpatel> see devhelp for the actual property name, I'm not 100% sure
<davidbarth> Cimi: pong, there as well now
<Cimi> if today I die, it's because I am hungry
<Cimi> just wanted to share that with you guys :)
<mvo> hey Cimi - thanks for your software-center fix!
<Cimi> mvo: :)
<didrocks> seb128: is alt + print screen being broken is something known?
<asac> seb128: gsachin and me wonder what the default camera stack looks like in gnome ... is that all v4l ?
<seb128> didrocks, asac mentioned it the other day
<asac> hah
<asac> i talk and seb talks about me ;)
<didrocks> :)
<asac> didrocks: thats a bad bug imo
<seb128> asac, I think it is yes but I'm not really sure
<asac> bug 642792
<didrocks> ok, I'll try to have a quick look
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 642792 in metacity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "ALT+PrtSc not recognised (affects: 6) (dups: 1) (heat: 32)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/642792
<seb128> we don't have anything using the webcam in the default install
<seb128> cheese on UNE
<seb128> but that's it
<asac> didrocks: that one should be RC unless someone made an explicit decision to disable that in kernel etc.
<asac> and had the desktop team involved
<asac> in worst case its better to have sysrq regress rather than breaking a long standing default UI binding which is also the same for windows iirc
<gsachin> Hi Asac , Its the cheese application which uses custom pipeline of gstreamer elemnts
<didrocks> asac: hum, looking, it's not a metacity or compiz AFAIK
<asac> gsachin: ok. do you think we could move cheese to camera bin
<asac> didrocks: its not and thats why i feel really bad about  this bug ... e.g. how they pushed it away from kernel
<didrocks> oh right, xev doesn't show anything
<gsachin> asac: I will look in detail and let you know
<asac> didrocks: please escalate it in todays release meeting ... imo something like that MUST not regress without desktop/design team involvement
<asac> didrocks: 1st we need to find what really changed
<asac> that caused this regression ... and then that change needs to be reverted
<asac> by all means ;)
<didrocks> agreed
<asac> gsachin: sachin
<didrocks> seb128: can you put on the list please?
<asac> didrocks: ok i will mark it RC now
<didrocks> at least to know if it was intentional
<seb128> didrocks, can you check with release-team?
<seb128> I'm reluctant to add anything on the maverick list now
<didrocks> seb128: sure, I'm finishing reading the comments first
<seb128> we will not likely get a lot in now
<asac> ok done ;)
<asac> this has to be escalated seb128
<seb128> asac, I will mention it in the meeting today
<asac> if kernel team changed it without talking to desktop team its a bad thing ... otherwise it needs the
<seb128> but it doesn't seem a release stopper
<asac> attention to find out where the reegression comes from
<seb128> we should sru it in any case
<asac> seb128: ubuntu has no deferring release stoppers
<asac> ;)
<seb128> ;-)
<asac> right. it needs to get high on priority list and then SRU if its not trivial to fix for release (e.g. if its kernel)
<asac> i have the feeling its a keymap change as i now wrote in bug
<asac> e.g. popey says that the key now shows up as "sysrq" rather than print
<asac> and afaik sysrq was already enabled in kernel in the past
<seb128> ok
<asac> thanks!!
<seb128> I will bring it up during the meeting
<didrocks> thanks seb128, asac
<asac> awesome ... then i can go to weekend early ;)
<seb128> asac, slacker!
<asac> haha
<nessita> seb128: at this point in the cycle, is there any chance to add a new translation to a package?
<didrocks> hum, I still have a sys req different from alt + print screen in all my computers there (most of the with Fn key)
<seb128> nessita, new string? or make one translatable which was there?
<popey> Yeah, i just noticed that the person next to me has a dell laptop which has Sysrq on Fn+F10 and PrtSc on Fn+F11
<seb128> didrocks, you mean printscreen is not the same key than sysrqst?
<didrocks> seb128: it's the same
<didrocks> seb128: but for triggering sys req, it's Fn + Print screen
<seb128> but it works?
<didrocks> not Alt + Print screen
<nessita> seb128: is kinda like a new string, since it already appears in the GUI but is not in the list of translatable strings. So, for the translation team will be a new string
<didrocks> it worked
<didrocks> I was wondering why it doesn't work anymore
<nessita> seb128: for the GUI, there will be no changes
<didrocks> (worked on lucid)
<seb128> nessita, no, a new string is something you add
<seb128> ie it's adding an english screen to an UI which was translated
<seb128> getting a string which was on screen translatable is a fix
<seb128> it's only making things better
<seb128> ie giving a way to fix the bug to translators
<nessita> seb128: awesome, so we can propose branches and release packages for that?
<seb128> yes
<nessita> seb128: thanks
<seb128> nessita, you're welcome
<nessita> another question, if anyone knows: in my GTK UI I use buttons with labels set as a stock. Those labels are not translated, and I thought they were translated automatically. Any idea how to debug why they are not being translated?
<didrocks> nessita: is it an .ui file?
<nessita> didrocks: yes, a glade file
<didrocks> not sure about labels set as a stock, they should be picked up. others should be marked as translatable
 * didrocks checks
<nessita> didrocks: and the glade file is not added to the po files, but I though that was correct since no string in the glade file is translatable
<seb128> nessita, how come you didn't notice those translations issue if you use a non english desktop?
<nessita> didrocks: I mean, the only translatable thing on glade was the stock buttons, which I think were translated by GTK no by the translators
<seb128> right they are
<seb128> you still need to init the locale correctly
<didrocks> nessita: confimed, stock labels doesn't need
<seb128> ie call setlocale()
<nessita> seb128, didrocks: but see in the screenshot attached here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/652965
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 652965 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Button labels are not translated (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged]
<nessita> seb128: all the UI is translated to turkish except for: a string that comes from u1-client (bug) and the buttons
<didrocks> do you call setlocale before loading the ui file?
<nessita> didrocks: nopes
<nessita> should I?
<seb128> nessita, they are translated there
<nessita> seb128: "Cancel" and "Forward" is not turkish, I'm afraid :-)
<seb128> well on my install they are I mean
<nessita> hum.....
<seb128> dunno what is the difference with yours
<seb128> I'm not using turkish though
<nessita> seb128: my install is english but I run the app with different locale
<seb128> but I would assume that if they show in one local the code is correct
<seb128> nessita, how do you run it?
<nessita> LC_ALL=tr_TR.UTF-8 DEBUG=True PYTHONPATH=. ./bin/ubuntu-sso-login
<seb128> nessita, add LANGUAGE=...
<seb128> or LANG=
<seb128> or unset LANG LANGUAGE
<ogra> didrocks, you guys dont use maximus in une anymore, right ?
<didrocks> ogra: no, we don't, it's integrated to mutter
<ogra> great
<didrocks> ogra: you still use it, right? :)
<didrocks> ogra: do you want to break it ? ;-)
<ogra> yes, and it installs its .desktop file to /etc/xdg/autostart
<ogra> which breaks the gnome session
<ogra> i just wanted to know if i can safely move it
<didrocks> ogra: yeah, I moved that back after handling the transition from netbook-launcher to unity
<didrocks> ogra: you will move to une-efl session?
<ogra> right
<didrocks> as long as you don't move to une/ it's ok :)  just think that you have to handle lucid users as well who has it under /etc/xdg/xdg-une/autostart
<didrocks> have*
<nessita> seb128: LANGUAGE should be tr_TR.UTF-8 as well?
<ogra> didrocks, yeah, i'll just extend your postinst hack :)
<seb128> nessita, without the .UTF-8 I think
<seb128> nessita, just unset LANG LANGUAGE
<seb128> to be sure
<nessita> ack
<seb128> then it will use LC_ALL
<mterry> pitti, I looked at the 24h issue again and just added a little is24h program to the new bug 652976
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 652976 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Time format not taken from LC_TIME (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/652976
<pitti> mterry: cheers
<mterry> Wish there was a better way
<pitti> heh, nice hack
<didrocks> mterry: just answered :)
<jbache> Cimi: Ambiance yes. Sorry about that :)
<Cimi> I am becoming crazy to get the font size :(
<jbache> Is anyone interested in trying to bridge the gap between Qt and GTK+ font settings? I know ubuntu has a bit of an odd behavior with GNOME font settings. In particular enabling legacy filtering for certain hints. We could easily replicate that in Qt...
<jbache> Riddell: would you be the go-to-guy for that question as well?
<jbache> Riddell: I'm talking about making the GNOME font settings panel apply the same font settings in Qt/KDE apps
<chrisccoulson> hi Riddell, I seem to recall you telling me a while ago that somebody in kubuntu or KDE was using gears for something. is that still the case, or am i imagining it?
<nessita> seb128: so, I'm running http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/503914/ and I still get non translated buttons. Any other ideas?
<seb128> nessita, try es_ES
<seb128> or another locale
<seb128> nessita, do you have the turkish language pack installed?
<nessita> seb128: yes sir!
<seb128> pedro_, ^
<nessita> seb128: did you see the image in the bug report? all is turkish but the button labels
<seb128> pedro_, could you try if that dialog has button translated for you?
<seb128> nessita, yes but there they show translated as said
<seb128> I'm using the ubuntu rc version though
<seb128> not from source
<nessita> seb128: I'm trying on a maverick VM, let's use french locale as you have (I think)
<seb128> I do yes
<pedro_> seb128, looking
<pedro_> seb128, nessita works fine here as well
<pedro_> i'm using es_CL as locale
<nessita> pedro_: awesome, so I guess my env is screwed up. I'm starting and updateing a VM, I'll re try
<nessita> seb128, pedro_: thanks! can you please add a comment in bug #652965 saying that it does work for you?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 652965 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Button labels are not translated (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/652965
<seb128> nessita, done
<seb128> nessita, env | grep LANG?
<pedro_> seb128, doing that now
<seb128> nessita, usually those are either gtk translations missing or a LANG or LANGUAGE interference
<nessita> seb128: nessita@dali:~/canonical/ubuntu-sso-client$  env | grep LANG
<nessita> 27:GDM_LANG=en_US.utf8
<nessita> maybe that's messing up my test?
 * nessita unset
<seb128> nessita, I doubt it
<seb128> nessita, strace -e open ... 2>&1 | grep gtk
<seb128> to see what .mo it reads
<chrisccoulson> i've just been outside, and the weather here is absolutely awful!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok, then go back to the computer :p
<chrisccoulson> heh :-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, why didn't need to go outside, isn't you weather applet working? ;-)
<seb128> urg
<chrisccoulson> i might have to close the curtains here just to keep the dark out ;)
<seb128> "why did you need"
<seb128> lol
<chrisccoulson> oh, i popped to the shop to get some food
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> weather has been grey and rainy for the week there
<seb128> they say we might have some sun tomorrow though
<seb128> so let's see
<chrisccoulson> yeah, fingers crossed ;)
<chrisccoulson> i suspect we won't see any sun again until next april ;)
<seb128> do you have any plan for the weekend?
<chrisccoulson> i was hoping to do some tidying up in the garden before i run out of opportunities
<chrisccoulson> but i might be too late already ;)
<chrisccoulson> do you have any plans?
<seb128> not really
<Riddell> jbache: we have the problem in Kubuntu that fonts are set in KDE but not read by qtcurve so they need to be set there too
<Riddell> really it should be a freedesktop spec, like so many other things
<seb128> do some sport, get some sleep, enjoy the weather (or not)
<jbache> Riddell: well the problem on the GNOME side is a bit more complex. Ubuntu have patched Gtk to use "legacy" font rendering for cleartype with certain hint settings. The problem is that due to these patches that are not in upstream Gtk, we cannot simply fix this in Qt. It would be fairly easy to patch Qt in the same manner though. I'm not sure who on this channel that would know most about the fontconfig settings in Ubuntu/GNOME thou
<Riddell> ArneGoetje might
<Riddell> but it'll be late where he is now
<jbache> Riddell: The end result is that if you mess with the GNOME defaults, your Qt apps can look blurry in comparison because these settings are not propagated into your fontconfig but only apply on GTK so it's quite annoying in practice.
<seb128> jbache, we don't have such gtk patch
<jbache> Riddell: thanks
<jbache> sroedal: ping ^
<seb128> we don't have any gtk patch for font rendering
<sroedal> jbache: pong
<jbache> seb128: its not for font rendering but applying the settings.
<jbache> sroedal: you still have that patch somewhere? ^
<seb128> well we don't have any such gtk patch
<seb128> in any case
<jbache> seb128: ok, perhaps the issue is upstream as well
<sroedal> jbache: hmm, not sure, haven't looked at the issue in ages :)
<jbache> sroedal: well it's still there. It would be great if we could address it :)
<jbache> jiang: ^
<sroedal> jbache: it was related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libcairo/+bug/200707
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 200707 in libcairo (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "fontconfig does not honor hintslight, hintmedium, hintfull (affects: 1) (heat: 16)" [Low,Triaged]
<robbiew> seb128: just to confirm, the default browser is still firefox 3.6, right?  (someone emailed me with the question)
<seb128> robbiew, yes
<seb128> robbiew, 3.6.10
<robbiew> thx
<seb128> yw
<jbache> ArneGoetje: perhaps you have some info on that topic?
<jbache> seb128: not a gtk patch but cairo I guess. Hopefully ArneGoetje can help me out. The font rendering difference in Qt/Gtk has been bugging me for a while.
<jiang> Riddell: what I observed is, Ubuntu and Fedora behave differently when I chose "Best contrast" from GNOME appearance, font panel. Ubuntu will switch to the legacy filter, but Fedora won't.
<seb128> jbache, ok, in any case we dropped the distro patches we have this cycle
<jbache> thorbjorn: Can you confirm this?
<seb128> the legacy filter diff went in cairo 1.10 upstream
<jbache> seb128: that is good news. It means we can make a proper patch
<jbache> jiang: still on 10.10?
<jiang> jbache: I only tested 10.10
<jiang> Does GNOME appearance panel modify fontconfig settings? How does the change to font settings propagate to cairo?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ^
<seb128> chrisccoulson knows a bit about fonts, he investigated firefox issues for a while
<seb128> I think gnome-settings-daemon sets a xsettings than gtk picks
<seb128> there was some discussion that it should rather write a fontconfig config instead
<jbache> seb128: great. Firefox would essentially have the same issues we have had with Qt on GTK
<chrisccoulson> yeah, the setting changed in gnome-appearance-properties is picked up by g-s-d and propagates to applications with xsettings
<jbache> jiang: we could read XSettings first only if you are running QGtkStyle and use fontconfig otherwise I guess.
<chrisccoulson> whats the issue here?
<jbache> chrisccoulson: primiarly trying to unify font settings between the GNOME control panel and Qt apps
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok
<chrisccoulson> firefox works differently too
<chrisccoulson> (correctly, IMO)
<chrisccoulson> firefox inherits from xsettings only when a match wasn't found in fontconfig
<jbache> chrisccoulson: that sounds like a better compromise yes
<chrisccoulson> but because our fontconfig is broken, changing the font in gnome-appearance-properties has no effect on firefox
<chrisccoulson> or, specifically- changing the hinting
<jiang> why fontconfig is broken?
<jbache> chrisccoulson: thats the issue I was hoping we could find a solution for. Especially the old "legacy" font rendering hinting
<jbache> chrisccoulson: which I understand has been standardized upstream now?
<chrisccoulson> jiang, our fontconfig is broken because we enable the 10-hinting-slight.conf, which unconditionally sets the hinting
<chrisccoulson> no other distro enables that
<seb128> chrisccoulson, why do we enable that?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i'm not sure. that's one thing i found when i was trying to figure out why the font settings in gnome-appearance-properties doesn't affect firefox
<seb128> could you start a discussion on ubuntu-devel list?
<chrisccoulson> and the upstream mozilla guys think our fontconfig shouldn't be configured like that
<chrisccoulson> yeah, sure
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> start asking if somebody knows why we have it and if there is a reason to not drop it
<thorbjorn> jbache: Confirm what exactly?
<jiang> ok, so GTK+ programs will read xsettings for font rendering options, which will overwrite the fontconfig settings?
<chrisccoulson> jiang, that's true at the moment
<chrisccoulson> but, https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11838 suggests that it's actually a bug
<ubot2> Freedesktop bug 11838 in freetype font backend "hintstyle specified in fontconfig is ignored while rgba is respected sometimes" [Minor,New]
<chrisccoulson> (and that it's meant to do what firefox does)
<jbache> thorbjorn: never mind. I think we are making progress
<chrisccoulson> ie, apply configuration from xsettings where a match wasn't found with fontconfig
<jbache> chrisccoulson: do you have the relevant patches to firefox handy?
<thorbjorn> jbache: I must admit, I switched from full to slight hinting meanwhile, since it's more readable on this high dpi laptop.
<chrisccoulson> jbache, the font handling in firefox is pretty complex and custom, there's not really a "patch" as such
<jbache> thorbjorn: well I dont really care what's best. I care about the GNOME font settings panel applying the same settings in all apps
<chrisccoulson> it's only really using the pango base classes
<thorbjorn> jbache: Definitely.
<jbache> chrisccoulson: ok, but in principle I guess it boils down to matching xsettings against fontconfig and only using those where it's not already set in fontconfig
<jbache> which is not what gtk does... :-b
<seb128> why should fontconfig take over xsettings?
<seb128> you would not be able to change dynamically settings this way?
<nessita> didrocks: did you find out how to "uscan" packages from a given series instead of trunk?
<didrocks> nessita: oh, I didn't have the time to look at then and then forget
<didrocks> nessita: let me have a look now if I can find something
<jbache> seb128: Ok I misread your comment regarding firefox then.
<nessita> didrocks: yeah, I just remembered becasue I have to do a new release :-)
<jbache> seb128: I havent looked into this issue in a while. Whats your suggestion that Qt does to make sure we pick up the exact same settings as Gtk?
<seb128> I don't really have a suggestion
<Cimi> davidbarth: sabdfl: I'm getting closer to otto's design for the indicator-messages
<seb128> chrisccoulson has better opinions on that ;-)
 * nessita freaks out
<nessita> does anyone know why I'm getting al my modules removed and added when doing merge-upstream? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/503946/
<nessita> s/al/all*
<didrocks> nessita: ok, I think there is no easy way apart from using get-orig-source trick in debian/rules. but you can add another watch file and use uscan --watchfile <…>
<sabdfl> Cimi: sweet!
<nessita> ah! I think I know, I'm using lp:ubuntu-sso-client  instead of lp:ubuntu-sso-client/stable-1-0
<nessita> didrocks: but what would I put in the other watchfile?
<didrocks> nessita: can you pastebin the current one?
<didrocks> (and the serie you want to take)
<nessita> didrocks: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/503948/, the series I need is stable-1-0
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - the way i think it is meant to work is that applications inherit settings from fontconfig where a match has been found, and then fallback to xsettings for those settings not determined by fontconfig
<chrisccoulson> this allows you to have per-font hinting settings in fontconfig
<chrisccoulson> the issue in ubuntu is that we unconditionally set font settings in fontconfig
<chrisccoulson> which i think is wrong
<seb128> chrisccoulson, let's clean that next cycle
<chrisccoulson> yeah, we should do :)
<nessita> james_w: hello! would you know why I'm getting all my modules removed and re-added when running bzr merge-upstream as per  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/503949/
<nessita> ?
<jbache> seb128: chrisccoulson: beautiful :)
<chrisccoulson> font configuration is a seriously messy affair ;)
<didrocks> nessita: stable-1-0 is currently all the highest one, right? uscan should give it to you right now
<chrisccoulson> and i'm not sure i fully understand it all just yet ;)
<nessita> james_w: I'm releasing changes for a specific series (lp:ubuntu-sso-client/stable-1-0)
<jiang> seb128: so the legacy filter stuff hasn't been merge to cairo until 1.10?
<nessita> didrocks: currently is not, we have the latest stable release named 1.0.3 and the latest trunk 1.1.0
<didrocks> nessita: oh no sorry, ok
<didrocks> yeah
<nessita> didrocks: but anyways, before we had the 1.1.0 release, the stable was the higher and yet uscan was giving me the last trunk release
<seb128> jiang, it has
<seb128> chrisccoulson, seems you understand the topic well though
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do you want to lead the effort to clean that next cycle?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, can do
<didrocks> nessita: sorry, I don't find an easy solution apart from either tricking get-orig-soure in debian/rules (but that won't be for now) or playing with */ubuntu-sso-client-([0-9.]+)\.tar\.g to */ubuntu-sso-client-[0-9].[02468].[0-9]].\.tar\.gz if that's you stable/unstable versionnin (odd/even numbers) for now :(
<didrocks> nessita: did you ask to #launchpad-dev if they have a "by serie" page for downloads?
<nessita> didrocks: I didn't, I will ask. Thanks for your help!
<didrocks> (I tried random url without getting anything)
<didrocks> nessita: sorry for not giving better solution :/
<seb128> chrisccoulson, can you register a blueprint?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, sure
<nessita> didrocks: is ok, thanks for your time!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks
<didrocks> yw
<chrisccoulson> when do we get the next language pack update? it would be nice to fix bug 632760
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 632760 in language-pack-zh (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "Language variants don't work in Firefox because the language codes are separated with an underscore rather than a hyphen in chrome.manifest (affects: 12) (dups: 1) (heat: 56)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/632760
<seb128> kenvandine, what is the status of bug #639835:?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 639835 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Views fail to reconnect after server restart (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/639835
<seb128> chrisccoulson, in maverick?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, they are in the unapproved queue
<Cimi> davidbarth: sabdfl: sshot http://goo.gl/cpXs and code http://goo.gl/HROm
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - ah, that's good then
<kenvandine> seb128, that is fix released
 * kenvandine updates bug
<Cimi> davidbarth: just updated the branch
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<seb128> Riddell, do you think somebody from kubuntu could work on bug #601025?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 601025 in telepathy-qt4 (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "telepathy-qt4 fails to build from source in maverick (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/601025
<seb128> chrisccoulson, could you comment on the fix from cyphermox on bug #575160?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 575160 in seamonkey (openSUSE) (and 3 other projects) "seamonkey 2.0 crashes with 'RenderBadPicture' diagnostics (affects: 20) (dups: 4) (heat: 131)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/575160
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, it's already on my list :)
<Cimi> davidbarth: there are few remaining things I would like to do
<Cimi> davidbarth: to the right label
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks
<cyphermox> seb128, I've been looking hard at some of the ftbfs (admittedly on universe packages) related to a missing la file from gdk-pixbuf, what would be your opinion on making that file available, once it's dependency_libs field is cleared (as per the la removal on Debian, and already done by clean-la.mk afaict)?
<Cimi> bratsche: just to confirm: did you change also headers and whatever so I just need to change revision and publish the new release?
<Cimi> I don't have time to look at those, working hard on other bugs
<seb128> cyphermox, start a pbuilder, install the build-depends and grep for the .la name there
<seb128> there being /usr/lib/*.la
<seb128> cyphermox, it's probably some rdepends that needs a rebuild to drop the reference
<cyphermox> seb128, ok
<nessita> sponsor wanted: new release of ussoc: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu/maverick/ubuntu-sso-client/ubuntu-sso-client-1.0.3/+merge/37276
<bratsche> Cimi: I changed all the .h and .c files.
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> bratsche: I can say in the NEWS file it is LGPL?
<Cimi> LGPLv2.1?
<Cimi> I didn0t look
<seb128> kenvandine, didrocks: ^
<seb128> can you sponsor nessita's update?
<seb128> I'm in the release meeting
<bratsche> Cimi: Dual-licensed LGPLv2.1 and LGPLv3
<Cimi> ok
<didrocks> seb128: sure, will do, not sure how to test it nevertheless
<seb128> didrocks, just upload and trust nessita ;-)
<Cimi> bratsche: v3 just for the exponential blur stuff?
<nessita> didrocks: I can help test if you want :-)
<nessita> didrocks: you'll need turkish lang pack though
<bratsche> Cimi: No, all the Canonical contributed code is dual-licensed LGPLv2.1 and LGPLv3.  Everything else is LGPLv2.1+.  But as long as the blur code is there then it basically forces the entire package to be dual-licensed 2.1/3.0
<didrocks> nessita: well, even just launching the sso dialog login
<didrocks> seb128: right, and blame her then :p
<nessita> didrocks: yeah, I'll take the blame
<seb128> nessita, on your screenshot there was the description under the title not translated either
<seb128> did you notice?
<nessita> seb128: yes, that is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/647483 (ubuntuone-client)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 647483 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 6 other projects) "Ubuntu One help text contains non-translatable text (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged]
<didrocks> nessita: more seriouly, just for the info, is there a way to get the dialog? If I run /usr/lib/ubuntu-sso-client/ubuntu-sso-login I don't get it (and don't see an option in the script to force it)
<nessita> seb128: joshuahoover will bring that up in the release meeting
<seb128> could you fix it in the same upload?
<nessita> seb128: nopes I can't, is a u1client issue
<seb128> ok
<seb128> will dobey or rodrigo_ fix it?
<seb128> or something else?
<nessita> didrocks: yes, there is a way. What you've run is the DBus service. To activate it, run d-feet
<nessita> seb128: yes, rodrigo_ and dobey are working on the fix
<dobey> *blink*
<nessita> dobey: right? :-)
<nessita> didrocks: on d-feet, look for the com.ubuntu.sso service and execute the "ApplicationCredentials" interface, the method: "login_or_register_to_get_crendentials"
<didrocks> nessita: yeah, already ran it, thanks :)
<nessita> didrocks: ah! did you figure it out the params?
<didrocks> nessita: sure, I can read :p I was just wondering of the window_id, I put a faked one…
<dobey> the missing string translation?
<nessita> didrocks: 0 is no aprent window
<nessita> parent*
<nessita> dobey: yes
<dobey> fixing string issues in ubuntu is too complicated :(
<didrocks> nessita: otherwise, it's made transitient to it?
<nessita> didrocks: yes sir
<dobey> at least, for things that get langpacked
<didrocks> nessita: nice! :-)
<seb128> didrocks, did you manage to get the fix cassidy pointed uploaded btw?
<didrocks> seb128: yes, it's in the UNAPPROVED queue
<seb128> didrocks, excellent, you rock!
 * didrocks hugs seb128
<didrocks> yw ;)
 * seb128 hugs didrocks
<seb128> didrocks, you should call it a week now
<seb128> before somebody comes with extra tasks for you
<bilalakhtar> empathy is an awesome example of good up-down stream releations!
<seb128> you deserved a nice weekend break ;-)
<bilalakhtar> all thanks to cassidy :)
<didrocks> seb128: hehe, thanks! I'm uploading u1-sso and will do for sure :-)
<didrocks> bilalakhtar: agreed!
<seb128> thanks to upstream teams, triaggers and desktop team members
<seb128> ie telepathy and empathy maintainers are very nice
<seb128> ubuntu has some active triagers
<bilalakhtar> best of all, cassidy hangs out in here!
 * dobey thinks of something for didrocks to do ;)
<didrocks> nessita: uploaded and merged :)
<didrocks> kidding :)
<nessita> didrocks: AWESOME thanks
<didrocks> yw :)
<james_w> nessita: it was because you were asking it to merge with your upstream branch, and you are the first to do that.
<Cimi> bratsche: kenvandine: new murrine release is out
<jiang> seb128, chrisccoulson: there is a patch in gnome-settings-daemon which will set Xft.lcdfilter, it's not in upstream, are you planning to push it back to upstream?
<seb128> it should be in bugzilla, let me check
<nessita> james_w: what do you mean I'm the first to do that? I've done it before for that package, but I stopped doing it after the bug I've asked for a few weeks ago
<jiang> seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cairo/+bug/271283
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 271283 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu Jaunty) (and 4 other projects) "[ooo-build] OpenOffice.org subpixel font rendering broken with new cairo (affects: 3) (dups: 2) (heat: 15)" [Medium,Fix released]
<james_w> nessita: there may be a bug then.
<nessita> james_w: oh
<bratsche> Cimi: Thank you very much!
<kenvandine> Cimi, thx, i'll get to it in a bit
<sabdfl> Cimi: *that's* more like it
<nessita> seb128: ussoc went to the unapproved queue... https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=ubuntu-sso-client any idea why?
<didrocks> nessita: it's because we are in freeze
<didrocks> nessita: they got reviewed regularly by archive admin
<didrocks> well, release team rather
<nessita> didrocks: but I don't understand, will the package get in or not? (weren't you calling it a week? :-))
<didrocks> nessita: it will, but it just need a release team member to ack it (yes, I know… :-))
<nessita> didrocks: ah, thanks :-)
<didrocks> nessita: just want for them to review the queue, they are doing that regularly :-)
<nessita> I'll wait
<Riddell> sense: coul
<Riddell> tsk
<Riddell> seb128: could you test qt from ppa:jr
<Riddell> see if those gtk issues are gone
<seb128> Riddell, do you still have the bug number handy?
<Riddell> http://bugreports.qt.nokia.com/browse/QTBUG-13792 http://bugreports.qt.nokia.com/browse/QTBUG-14161
<Cimi> chrisccoulson: looking at the bug
<Cimi> chrisccoulson: ping
<chrisccoulson> hi Cimi
<Cimi> so
<Cimi> comment #8 seems a harsh rant
<Cimi> chrisccoulson: I am the maintainer of gtk-engines for GNOME so I know what GNOME has and what UBUNTU has
<seb128> what bug?
<chrisccoulson> Cimi, yeah, that's what i was wondering
<Cimi> chrisccoulson: there's nothing in particular which Ubuntu uses
<Cimi> maybe a custom gnome-panel or something very subtle
<Cimi> but there's no hack in having the menubar dark or whatever
<Cimi> just a design decision
<seb128> chrisccoulson, Cimi: bug number?
<Cimi> mmonreal might be not informed or he just want to runt
<Cimi> *rant
<Cimi> seb128: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=580970
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 580970 in Theme "Tabs on top with Ubuntu Radiance and Ambiance looks less unified than it could" [Minor,New]
<seb128> Cimi, thanks
<chrisccoulson> thanks Cimi, would you mind commenting on the bug?
<Cimi> w8
<Cimi> chrisccoulson: done
<chrisccoulson> Cimi - thanks
<seb128> Riddell, the qt update doesn't seem to work
<seb128> I still see the theming being wrong
<devildante> I found this in my mail: "Your team Ubuntu Desktop is requested to review the proposed merge of lp:~gunnarhj/indicator-session/fix-636693 into lp:indicator-session."
<devildante> But I am not a member of Ubuntu Desktop :p
<devildante> what is this, I don't even
<seb128> it's a merge request
<seb128> can you copy the url from the email?
<devildante> https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/indicator-session/fix-636693/+merge/37200
<didrocks> the mailing list received it
<seb128> didrocks, right, but people should not have
<devildante> ah yes, I now remember I'm subscribed to the mailing list :p
<seb128> devildante, did you receive it via the ubuntu-desktop list?
<devildante> yeah, I didn't notice :p
<Riddell> seb128: hmm, it helps if I add patches to debian/patches/series
 * didrocks waves goodbye
<didrocks> enjoy your week-end everyone!
<devildante> bye :)
<seb128> Riddell, I guess it does ;-)
<seb128> Riddell, let me know when the next build is available to test
<desrt> man
<desrt> the new installer looks completely freaking -awesome-
<devildante> desrt: +1
<desrt> 'lemme install flash for you... and oh btw, i'll download the updates while i'm installing'
<desrt> huge win, times two
<devildante> question: is that checkbox enabled by default?
<desrt> no.
<desrt> neither of them, in fact
<desrt> next release they'll enable it by default
<devildante> ah, great :)
<devildante> but why the wait?
<desrt> the one after, they'll make it so that you have to check a box that says "DON'T install that stuff"
<devildante> ah
<devildante> thanks :)
<desrt> the one after, they'll move that check to an 'Advanced' dialog
<seb128> devildante, he's joking
<devildante> argh :p
<devildante> you're profiting of the fact I didn't try the new installer :p
<seb128> hum
<seb128>     sync_properties(properties)
<seb128>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/aptdaemon/client.py", line 323, in sync_properties
<seb128>     self._on_property_changed(property_name, value)
<seb128>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/aptdaemon/client.py", line 291, in _on_property_changed
<seb128>     self.emit("space-changed", value)
<seb128> TypeError: could not convert type dbus.Double to (null) required for parameter 0
<seb128> software-center
<devildante> did you try to remove a package?
<seb128> no, just to run software-center
<seb128> but update-manager is running
<devildante> installing updates or just open?
<seb128> installing updates
<devildante> I just tried to reproduce it, but software-center runs normally without any errors
<devildante> any more details?
<tremolux> devildante: ah, looks like bug 638039
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 638039 in software-center (Ubuntu) "software-center crashed with TypeError in _on_property_changed() (affects: 3) (dups: 2) (heat: 26)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/638039
<tgpraveen> is there proprietary drivers of ATI graphics cards in maverick now?
<Sarvatt> tgpraveen: yep
<tgpraveen> Sarvatt: thanks a lot
<tgpraveen> for the info
<desrt> is btrfs on maverick going to eat all of my data?
<vish> kenvandine: is this a known issue? : http://paste.ubuntu.com/504063/
<vish> gwibber doesnt seem to be working at all for me :(
<kenvandine> vish, that doesn't actually look like anything failed
<kenvandine> vish, can you get me the log file from gwibber-service?
<kenvandine> or
<kenvandine> killall gwibber gwibber-service
<kenvandine> gwibber-service -d -o
<kenvandine> and get the output from that?
 * vish  tries
<kenvandine> vish, and it was working before?
<vish> kenvandine: no, it stopped working a month ago for me in lucid.. and fresh install maverick same issue.
<vish> kenvandine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/504066/ :)
<vish> hehe, i guess i can read tweets like that :D
<kenvandine> oh...
<kenvandine> i think you have a non unicode character or something in one of them
<kenvandine> question is which one... and how do we prevent this!
<kenvandine> vish, mind getting me a little more info?
<vish> it just stays empty, stayed rather..
<vish> kenvandine: sure..
<kenvandine> one sec
<kenvandine> vish, ok... mind editing a file in place?
<kenvandine>  /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/gwibber/microblog/dispatcher.py
<kenvandine> go to line 90
<kenvandine> make it look like this:
<kenvandine>           try:
<kenvandine>             m["rtl"] = util.isRTL(re.sub(text_cleaner, "", m["text"].decode('utf-8')))
<kenvandine>           except:
<kenvandine>             log.logger.debug("FAIL: %s", m)
<kenvandine> then running that again and get me the output
 * vish tries
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<vish> kenvandine: changed it to > http://paste.ubuntu.com/504078/ , and output is » http://paste.ubuntu.com/504079/
<kenvandine> vish, thx... one sec
<vish> sure, thanks.. :)
<kenvandine> oh that is interesting...
<vish> whom should i unfollow!? ;p
<vish> who*
<kenvandine> hehe... trying to figure out how this could happen...
<kenvandine> it's from rickspencer3, who i follow also
<kenvandine> so weird it is hitting you and not me
<kenvandine> maybe a locale issue?
<vish> hmm , might be..
<kenvandine> vish, what locale do you use?
<vish> or rickspencer3 hates me ;p
<vish> kenvandine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/504085/
<kenvandine>       m["time"] = util.parsetime(data["created_at"])
<kenvandine>       m["text"] = unescape(data["text"])
<kenvandine> those are failing
<kenvandine> actually... more specifically i think it is just the time thing
<kenvandine> vish, ok... one more thing
<kenvandine> edit /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/gwibber/microblog/twitter.py
<kenvandine> add a new line after line 71
<kenvandine> log.logger.debug("DATA: %s", data)
<kenvandine> vish, thx... this is getting me some good data to add to the test suite :)
<vish> np, thanks for looking into this.. :)
<desrt> does anyone know the exact reason that devscripts pulls in postfix?
<Nafallo> desrt: yes. it has a recommends on bsd-mailx | mailx. bsd-mailx has a depends on default-mta | mail-transport-agent, which defaults to postfix
<desrt> seems like something there is a little bit broken
<Nafallo> not really. why?
<desrt> i just want debuild, and i end up with a mailserver running on my laptop
<desrt> it's a bit broken
<Nafallo> recommends by default... *shrugs*
<desrt> the days of sendmail(8) being the appropriate way to send mail are long over :)
<chrisccoulson> desrt, bug 485264
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 485264 in devscripts (Ubuntu) "Should Suggest instead of Recommend bsd-mailx | mailutils (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/485264
<Sarvatt> yeah that's highly annoying but you can just purge bsd-mailx/postfix right after without removing devscripts at least
<vish> kenvandine: i unfollowed rick and still same issue > http://paste.ubuntu.com/504087/  after adding that line to twitter.py » http://paste.ubuntu.com/504089/
<desrt> chrisccoulson: cheers
<desrt> glad to know the answer is 'no good reason' :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it does seem that way ;)
<chrisccoulson> grrr, my laptop is so painfully slow :(
<desrt> mine is -damn- fast
<desrt> 7 second ubuntu boot
<desrt> getting better every release :)
<vish> desrt: SSD ?
<desrt> intel x25
<chrisccoulson> i've got a slow hard drive and only 2GB of RAM
<chrisccoulson> and currently building firefox
<kenvandine> vish, ok... one more time, i hope
<kenvandine> in twitter.py
<vish> :)
<desrt> chrisccoulson: sorry to hear :(
<kenvandine> add this after line 192
<kenvandine>     log.logger.debug("DATA in _get: %s", data)
<kenvandine> vish, actually after line 193 for you
<rickspencer3> what huh?
<chrisccoulson> desrt - it's going to get even worse when i start building it with PGO
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, you broke vish's gwibber
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, so did chaotic :)
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<vish> hehe!
<rickspencer3> well, it was inadvertant I assure you
<kenvandine> i think it is locale related, like maybe it doesn't like the timestamp
<vish> kenvandine: i need to add that after this ln " if isinstance(data, dict) and data.get("errors", 0):"  ?
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, but i am collecting some good test data for the test suite :)
<kenvandine> no
<vish> ok before it …
<kenvandine> before
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> someone else had hit this bug, but worked around it before i was able to debug it
<kenvandine> and then couldn't reproduce it again :/
<desrt> oh my
 * desrt watches his sytem explode
<chrisccoulson> desrt, why's your system going to explode?
<desrt> i installed gnome-shell, which pulled in an updated libglib
<desrt> very much pain was caused by this simple action
<desrt> logging in, for example, tries to start the (non-upgraded) nautilus package
<kenvandine> u'created_at': u'Tue Apr 03 14:07:20 +0000 2007'
<desrt> which complains about GApplication missing and exits
<desrt> gnome-session says "okay.  i'll try again"
<desrt> ...and again, and again
<chrisccoulson> heh, gnome-session is helpful like that :)
 * desrt has a few hundred very thin lines on his panel
<desrt> presumably "starting nautilus..." buttons
<vish> kenvandine: with that > http://paste.ubuntu.com/504103/
<desrt> quite a lot of updates to install after something that calls itself the release candidate :)
<kenvandine> vish, what language would i install with the language selector to get en_IN?
<vish> kenvandine: i just installed english, and my locale was India, so i guess it choose en_IN , i dint make any specific lang choice though.. :)
<kenvandine> vish, ok... i chose india and logged in
<kenvandine> my locale is now en_IN.utf8
<kenvandine> and gwibber's parsetime function works
<vish> hrm! :s
<desrt> that was awesome
<kenvandine> but i can reproduce the bug
<kenvandine> if i use LANG=en_IN
<desrt> while apt-get dist-upgrade was running (presumably just after nautilus installed), the number of buttons on my panel slowly decreased back to normality
<kenvandine> so 2 things... why is your locale not utf8? and gwibber needs to deal with that case
<kenvandine> desrt, hehe
<chrisccoulson> have we disabled apport yet?
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, doesn't seem like it
<kenvandine> humm
<chrisccoulson> i need to remember to switch off the bug reporting menu items in firefox this time
<kenvandine> that seems like an oversight... don't we usually turn that off before RC?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i think so
<vish> ah, alteast its reproducible! :)  /me files bug..
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, don't we also disable the "Report a bug" menu item in launchpad-integration?
<kenvandine> no
<chrisccoulson> we did in lucid
<kenvandine> vish, please go ahead and assign it to me
<vish> kenvandine: sure, thanks..
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, oh? i hadn't noticed that :)
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, i did, because firefox ended up being the only application with a Report a bug menu entry....
<chrisccoulson> ...so you can imagine who got all the bugs
<vish> chrisccoulson: more fun for you ;p
<chrisccoulson_> hmmm, my laptop crashed when i undocked
<devildante> mvo, tremolux: around? (both)
<tremolux> devildante: yes, hey
<vish> kenvandine: just wondering.. how did you identify its not utf8 ?
<kenvandine> your output from the locale command
<kenvandine> says "en_IN"
<kenvandine> mine is en_IN.utf8
<kenvandine> i found the bug btw :)
<devildante> mvo, tremolux: do you think I'm experienced enough to apply to universe-contributors?
<vish> hmm! weird..
<kenvandine> at least on the gwibber side
<vish> awesome!
<kenvandine> the parsetime function unsets the locale, does it's thing, then sets it again
<kenvandine> but in the process it was storing the previous value
<kenvandine> locale.setlocale is choking on en_IN
<kenvandine> but instead of storing it, we just need to set it to empty and it gets the default
<kenvandine> mind testing the fix?
<kenvandine> vish, in gwibber/microblog/util/__init__.py
<vish> sure..
<kenvandine> make the parsetime funtion look like this
<kenvandine> def parsetime(t):
<kenvandine>   locale.setlocale(locale.LC_TIME, 'C')
<kenvandine>   result = mx.DateTime.Parser.DateTimeFromString(t)
<kenvandine>   locale.setlocale(locale.LC_TIME, '')
<kenvandine>   return result.ticks()
<mvo> devildante: I will leave in a little bit to get some rest, but yeah, I think applying is fine, I would still suggest to ask for review if in doubt, but I think you have a good experience by now
<devildante> mvo: thanks :)
<mvo> let me know if you need a comment from me on your wiki page
<devildante> sure :)
<vish> kenvandine: w00t!!! fixed :D
<kenvandine> awesome
<kenvandine> got the bug number handy?
<vish> kenvandine: Bug #653225
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 653225 in gwibber (Ubuntu) "Does not work with en_IN locale [or non-utf8 locale?] (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/653225
<kenvandine> thx
<vish> kenvandine: thanks :)
<kenvandine> vish, thank you!
 * vish follows rickspencer3 again ;)
<kenvandine> i had already spent hours trying to find that a couple weeks ago... but without anyone reproducing it and no failed data, it was impossible
<vish> heh, i guess i should have mentioned this earlier :)
<rickspencer3> kewl vish!
<rickspencer3> heading to the airport, catch you all from eurozone tomorrow :0
<kenvandine> vish, you should have :)
<kenvandine> now... does anyone understand why his locale would be set to en_IN and not en_IN.utf8 ?
<vish> kenvandine: actually i did mention it while bcurtiswx was complaining , but i thought it was something more generic affecting others and dint think too much about it :)
 * vish learns lesson ;)
<kenvandine> i am wondering if this is something that is causing a problem for a lot of people
<kenvandine> like how common is this locale problem
<vish> maybe mvo might know?
<vish>  <kenvandine> now... does anyone understand why his locale would be set to en_IN and not en_IN.utf8 ?
<kenvandine> mvo, ^^ ?
<mvo> kenvandine: I will point to ArneGoetje
<kenvandine> there are always complaints of "twitter is updating"
<kenvandine> but i can never get details...
<mvo> vish: did he use language-selector?
<vish> kenvandine: yeah, that was how it kept getting stuck in lucind..
<mvo> vish: or did that happen during the install?
<vish> mvo: during install i just used "english" and location i choose as india
<vish> i think i tried editing the city name??
<mvo> odd
<kenvandine> i just chose it from gdm, as english(india)
<kenvandine> and i got en_IN.utf8
<kenvandine> so maybe an installer issue?
 * kenvandine will test that
<mvo> if installer, ev is the man
<kenvandine> yeah
<mvo> (or colin, but that is universally true, not just for the installer)
<vish> by default it chooses calcutta, i think i edited the city name, and then reset it back..
<vish> but the only change i might have done was the city name..
 * kenvandine installs in a VM
<kenvandine> this affects twitter identica friendfeed buzz qaiku and statusnet
<vish> o.0
<kenvandine> but not facebook
<tremolux> devildante: heyya, I was writing a reply but got distracted by another conversation
<devildante> np :)
<tremolux> devildante: anyway, I'm not terribly knowledgeable about what it takes but I certainly go with what mvo said
<devildante> thanks :)
<tremolux> devildante: sure thing!  I'd support you for sure
<devildante> thanks a lot :)
<tremolux> devildante: it'd be my pleasure
<devildante> heh :)
<vish> devildante: check out bilal application
<devildante> vish: 'kay :)
<vish> devildante: or any of the other applications, that should give you a reasonable understanding of what they look for
<vish> devildante: i had suggested the same for and471, he has been working on SC for a very long time  and then it was discussed on -motu
<vish> devildante: looks like the board looks for some merge and sync work as well..
<devildante> vish: I have never done any sync :p
<vish> devildante: yeah, that was the same issue with and471, he has done a few though ;)
<devildante> vish: problem is, I can't do any sync *now*, we're in RC phase :p
<kklimonda> devildante: ~udd doesn't give you any additional access so waiting few weeks shouldn't be a problem.
<vish> devildante: but that was just a few of the other motu discussing on -motu..  maybe that was a month ago? i think..  asking on motu might also give you a good idea..
<devildante> vish: I'll do, thanks :)
<devildante> kklimonda: it gives you a feeling of experience and responsibility though :)
<kklimonda> feeling of experience? sure. A feeling of belonging to some bigger structure? Probably. A Feeling of responsibility? Meh, I've felt responsible for stuff I've been doing even without being an ~ubuntu-dev :)
<devildante> come on, an ubuntu prospecting developer is nothing like... an ubuntu core dev
<devildante> :p
<kklimonda> devildante: well, but you still should feel just as responsible for your work :)
<devildante> kklimonda: yep :)
<kenvandine> vish, ok... confirmed, from the installed it gets set to en_IN
<vish> *phew* :)
<vish> kenvandine: i'll file a bug for that then, in ubiquity?
<kenvandine> nah...
<kenvandine> but makes this bug affect that too
<kenvandine> actually, no, a new bug is better
<kenvandine> vish, keep in mind... i actually don't know if the installed setting it to en_IN vs. en_IN.utf8 is a bug
<kenvandine> but i know gwibber doesn't like it :)
<vish> k.. new bug it is.. ;)
<vish> hehe , i'll title the bug that^
<vish> "gwibber doesnt like it" ;p
<kenvandine> hehe :)
<kenvandine> for details, loc = locale.getlocale(locale.LC_TIME)
<kenvandine> locale.setlocale(locale.LC_TIME, loc)
<kenvandine> doesn't work if the locale is en_IN, but does work if it is en_IN.utf8
<vish> kenvandine: did you change any city name or just the country?
<kenvandine> just country
<vish> k.. thx
<vish> kenvandine: filed Bug #653259  , if you wanna add a comment or subscribe ;)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 653259 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Choosing India as location sets locale as en_IN and not en_IN.utf8 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/653259
<kenvandine> vish, if i click on the locale in gdm, choose "other" and then select English(India) again, it sets the LANG="en_IN.utf8"
<kenvandine> so gdm overrides that, only if you have changed it (even if it was changed to the same thing)
<vish> hmm , odd maybe the gdm and ubiquity do different things?
<kenvandine> they do
<kenvandine> ubiquity is writing out /etc/default/locale
<kenvandine> i think...
<kenvandine> seems like it might only leave off the encoding if the language and country don't match
<daveinlv> am running Ubuntu 10.04, decided to install KDE to see what it looked like, now I'd like to be able to switch back to Gnome, but the selector on the login screen seems to have disappeared. I want Gnome to be the default manager.. I checked the "Alternatives Configurator" and for x-session-manager it shows /usr/bin/gnome-session but if I log out/back in, I'm still in KDE... Help!
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-10-02
<ArneGoetje> kenvandine: FYI, language-selector always sets .utf8 as encoding for any locale as it should be. Even if the locale information leaves away the .utf8, because there is only one locale for that language-country combination, it doesn't mean that that it wouldn't be possible to add another encoding in future. And if that happens, the encoding must be specified. Therefor to be sure, always set the encoding.
<ArneGoetje> jbache: The problem you describe is, because gnome store its font settings in it's own registry, while KDE uses fontconfig. Ideally, Gnome should just switch to use fontconfig to store the rendering settings. Then the discrepancy would be gone. What Riddell mentions with qtcurve is probably the same thing. The application stores it's rendering settings somewhere else instead of just using fontconfig like KDE does.
<kenvandine> hey ArneGoetje
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> so yeah, my install has en_US.UTF-8 in /etc/default/locale
<kenvandine> but vish's has en_IN
<kenvandine> which breaks locale.setlocale in python
<kenvandine> at least in gwibber
<kenvandine> there is a place where gwibber sets the locale to C before parsing a time string then tries to restore the old locale
<ArneGoetje> kenvandine: correct. A lot of software expects the encoding to be specified. Therefor the installer really should append .utf8 to any locale which doesn't have it.
<kenvandine> ok, so that is a bug in the installer
<kenvandine> however, gwibber didn't really need to do that
<ArneGoetje> kenvandine: seems so, since gdm and language-selector behave correctly.
<kenvandine> setting the locale to C then setting it to '' does the right thing
<kenvandine> locale.setlocale(locale.LC_TIME, '')
<kenvandine> sets it back to whatever is in the env
<kenvandine> at least afaict
<ArneGoetje> that's strange... maybe also a bug in gwibber then?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> gwibber just was doing something it didn't need to do
<kenvandine> so i removed that, and all is good again
<ArneGoetje> okay
<kenvandine> but it worries me that it is effecting lots of users
<kenvandine> since apparently this was happening in lucid too
<kenvandine> so i guess i need to SRU that
<ArneGoetje> yep
<kenvandine> what i was really trying to figure out was if the installer really needs to be fixed too
<kenvandine> ArneGoetje, could you please comment on bug 653259 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 653259 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Choosing India as location sets locale as en_IN and not en_IN.utf8 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/653259
<ArneGoetje> kenvandine: yep
<kenvandine> thx
<ArneGoetje> kenvandine: done
<kenvandine> thx ArneGoetje
<ArneGoetje> kenvandine: btw, who i running the langpack generation right now?
<kenvandine> ArneGoetje, i don't know... maybe dpm?
<ArneGoetje> okay... will send him a mesage
<kenvandine> if he isn't doing it, he surely knows who is
<devildante> is the ubuntu font default as of now or simply included in the CD?
<nigelb> Needs FFE, I mot sure what happeneed of that.
<devildante> hmm...
<kklimonda> it is default
<kklimonda> it got FFe
<kklimonda> or rather - it's installed by the default and the idea has been to enable it for interface but I'm not sure if it's done yet.
<kklimonda> it should be
<sense> Are the Jockey maintainers aware that when you disable the proprietary Nvidia drivers, Jockey wrongly sets the driver to 'nv' in /etc/X11/xorg.conf? The driver 'nv' isn't available anymore and Jockey should change the driver to 'nouveau' or remove the xorg.conf file altogether.
<Riddell> sense: best to report a bug
<sense> Riddell: Just did that after I didn't find a bug reporting the issue.
<Riddell> groovy
<sense> I was just curious if it was already known here.
<sense> but it wasn't!
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-10-03
<JanC> hmpf, evolution in maverick seems to be rather crash-prone
<JanC> and of course this starts to happen after apport gets disabled...  :-(
<micahg> JanC: you can reenable apport to submit the crash
<JanC> I know, but now I have to wait for the next crash  ;)
<JanC> also, there was an evo update today, let's hope it got fixed...
<rickspencer3> good day all
<micahg> hi rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> micahg, hope all is well with you this weekend
<micahg> rickspencer3: indeed, and I hope the same for you
<rickspencer3> micahg, I'm in Amsterdam, getting ready to go to London next week for the release sprint and planning UDS
<micahg> rickspencer3: ah, cool
<rickspencer3> adjusting to time zones and all, it's easier given a few days here
<micahg> rickspencer3: yeah, are you travelling more now?
<rickspencer3> micahg, not really
<Riddell> Cimi: well I packaged qt with the patches for the gtk style but I don't notice any difference
<Riddell> do test it out and let me know if it works for you
<Riddell> in ppa:jr
<Riddell> unfortunately it has a smaller version number than the one in the archive now
<Cimi> Riddell: will do
<Cimi> thanks
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-09-26
<robert_ancell> is anyone here having display problems with lightdm+unity-greeter?
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: what kind of problems?
<robert_ancell> jasoncwarner_, there are reports of wrong resolutions being used, and corrupt screens.  Mine works fine here
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: I've not seen or heard those myself
<robert_ancell> bug 813566
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 813566 in unity-greeter "Greeter not displayed correctly on multi monitor setup" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/813566
<bryceh> robert_ancell, just tested multimonitor with lightdm on arrandale Friday and it was working dandy for me
<robert_ancell> bryceh, Doe this indicate anything to you? http://ubuntuone.com/2mtu72aL9iryaLmhUoqp9x
<robert_ancell> the window is clearly being displayed too high
<bryceh> yeah
<robert_ancell> but unity-greeter is just getting the monitor co-ords from GDK and using them
<bryceh> robert_ancell, xrandr -q output available?
<bryceh> (one sec; baby needs tending)
<stgraber> robert_ancell: oh, weird, I have the exact same laptop and don't get that problem
<bryceh> robert_ancell, the aspect ratio on that looks odd, but is there one or more external monitor's attached?
<robert_ancell> bryceh, one afaik
<robert_ancell> bryceh, one thing that might occur is I'm not checking the "monitor-changed" signal.  In the default behaviour of gnome-settings-daemon+X would you expect much to change?
<stgraber> robert_ancell: just did a quick check on my x201s here with an external monitor on VGA. Starting lightdm with an external monitor plugged in sets the external monitor as clone with both at 1024x768.
<robert_ancell> stgraber, that's the same I get.  And removing and replugging the monitor has it blank with lightdm on the original screen
<stgraber> robert_ancell: plugging the external monitor once lightdm is already running, extands the display to the external monitor with both running at their maximum resolution (1440x900 for my laptop and 1920x1080 for the external monitor)
<stgraber> right, we have the same behaviour. Which is pretty weird as I'd have expected to be hit by the same bug you showed above, having the same hardware... might be caused by whatever modes the external monitor announces then
<robert_ancell> another idea is that X has laid out the second monitor to the right with them both bottom aligned, and unity-greeter has placed the window at (0,0)
<jasoncwarner_> hey RAOF , have you started digging into bug #824099 (g-s-d multi-monitor) bug yet? wondeirng what you thought if you had
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 824099 in gnome-settings-daemon "Max GL texture size can break multi-head" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/824099
<RAOF> jasoncwarner_: I have, and am halfway through a gnome-desktop patch which should implement the policy we decided.
<jasoncwarner_> RAOF: oh, sweet!
 * RAOF updates the bug status.
<jasoncwarner_> weird, I just did an update and my firefox search is now ask.com?
<jasoncwarner_> micahg or chrisccoulson do you know anything about that? ^^
<jbicha> bummer, I failed at blocking onboard from autostarting in gshell
<TheMuso> This gnome-shell business of building everything in is just not right IMO...
<jbicha> it's also frustrating because NotShowIn:GNOME; blocks autostarting in GNOME Fallback which doesn't have all the new stuff Shell does
<stgraber> please make sure not to regress stuff in gnome fallback as it's one of the two supported environments for Edubuntu... (AFAIK gnome shell isn't going to be shipped by any of the official derivatives for 11.10)
<jbicha> stgraber: right, I think I'm going to just leave onboard as is and let it autostart, it's easy enough to close it
<stgraber> for 12.04 it might be interesting to see if we can have a different XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP for fallback or gnome-shell. So we can do OnlyShowIn=Fallback or similar
<jbicha> I don't want installing gshell to enable caribou for fallback as caribou-antler is a pain
<stgraber> I think Shell and Fallback are different enough that having a different XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP would make sense and will definitely help fixing a lot of the problems we've seen recently
<bryceh> robert_ancell, from the photo, Jane's laptop looks like it's offset +300 pixels or so.  I'm not sure what would cause that.  xrandr -q output might show something interesting, or enabling randr debug dmesg (sudo xdiagnose; first checkbox; reboot; dmesg)
<bryceh> robert_ancell, I notice the mouse cursor appears to be offset by the same amount I guess?  So seems most likely a KMS bug of some sort.
<robert_ancell> bryceh, ok, cheers
<bryceh> robert_ancell, was a bug filed on this issue?
<robert_ancell> bug 813566
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 813566 in unity-greeter "Greeter not displayed correctly on multi monitor setup" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/813566
<bryceh> robert_ancell, hmm, the photo on that one doesn't match jane's...
<bryceh> robert_ancell, btw X defaults to mirrored, so the mirroring in this case may simply be because lightdm isn't adjusting things the way gdm does
<bryceh> robert_ancell, 813566 probably is kms as well.  From the comments in the bug I wonder if gdm is "hiding" the issue when it does a randr operation. Would be interesting if just doing 'xrandr --auto' might refresh it properly.
<bryceh> robert_ancell, I've updated the bug report
<robert_ancell> bryceh, cheers
<bryceh> anyway, can help look into it more monday, need to go help with dinner
<RAOF> You know what would be awesome?  If it didn't take like 300 lines of boilerplate code to nab GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE :)
<micahg> jasoncwarner_: so, the  ubuntu3 update was supposed to fix it but apparently didn't
<micahg> jasoncwarner_: I can try to fix that in a little bit
<jasoncwarner_> micahg: thanks!
<jasoncwarner_> hey robert_ancell , I asked slangasek about text-free boot and flicker-free boot on shutdown and he mentioned that lightdm would need to be involved in that discussion....could you and he grab some time to talk through what needs to get done? not sure if we can make any wins now or if we have to wait to LTS
<robert_ancell> jasoncwarner_, sure.  I suspect we'll have to wait until LTS though
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: figured, but worth checking either wya...get a headstart on LTS ;) thanks.
<jasoncwarner_> oh, robert_ancell do you know what is causing the "flash" in either lightdm or unity-greeter on boot when it takes over from plymouth?
<robert_ancell> jasoncwarner_, it's the X window being drawn, but the unity greeter not being able to write over it fast enough.  It's because we don't have compositing inside the greeter X server
<robert_ancell> the latest version sets the background color to purple so it's not very visible
<jasoncwarner_> oh, nice, ok..
<jasoncwarner_> oh, that is what steve was mentioning, probably, that you have in a branch...ok
<jasoncwarner_> I'll give that a go when it gets uploaded. Is that today or tomorrowish?
<robert_ancell> tonight hopefully, seb thought it might need a ffe though
<RAOF> This would all be much simpler if I could assume querying MAX_GL_TEXTURE_SIZE wouldn't SIGSEGV on a small, but substantial, number of systems.
<micahg> jasoncwarner_: I think this issue only affects people that upgraded yesterday
<jasoncwarner_> micahg: good to know for general release...easy fix for those effected?
<micahg> not sure, I still have to verify the issue, on my machine that I went from beta 6 to ubuntu3, there was no issue
<micahg> err, rather firefox 7.0~b6+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 -> 7.0+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu3
<jasoncwarner_> micahg: ok..thanks!
<micahg> jasoncwarner_: after further investigation, this only affects people who upgraded to7.0+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu2 going from ubuntu1 to ubuntu3 is fine, do you think this is still critical to fix?
<jasoncwarner_> micahg: which build did people have for beta2
<jasoncwarner_> ?
<micahg> jasoncwarner_: the 7.0 beta 6 build
<micahg> ubuntu2 was uploaded 17 hours ago, ubuntu3 7 hours after that
<jasoncwarner_> micahg: what I'm really asking is would beta2 people be effected? most people wait to upgrade until beta2, so fi they are, that # could be high. Probably not "critical", but depending on the # of people...
<micahg> jasoncwarner_: well, upgrading from beta 2 shouldn't be affected, people who have already upgraded and have been upgrading every few hours could be affected
<jasoncwarner_> micahg: not critical to fix, would be nice to get those people sorted...or offer instructions to fix
<jasoncwarner_> micahg: for instance, how do I get canonical affiliated google search back in my firefox?
<micahg> jasoncwarner_: since you're affected can you see if removing firefox and then reinstalling fixes it?
<jasoncwarner_> micahg: sure...just sudo apt-get remove firefox?
<micahg> jasoncwarner_: yep
<jbicha> jasoncwarner_: I upgraded, lost my search plugins, updated again, and everything came back
<micahg> jbicha: you probably didn't upgrade to the ubuntu2 revision then
<jbicha> micahg: I'm using that version now, what's wrong with it?
<jasoncwarner_> micahg: yup, removing and reinstalling worked fine
<micahg> jbicha: you're using ubuntu2 or ubuntu3?
<jbicha> micahg: apt-cache policy says I'm still on ubuntu2
<micahg> jbicha: weird, if you upgrade to ubuntu3 what happens?
<micahg> jasoncwarner_: we could send out an e-mail to u-d-a
<micahg> but post beta 2 there might a lot of people not reading that
<jbicha> micahg: yeah ubuntu3 busted the searchplugins again
<micahg> fun
<jbicha> chris wasn't supposed to be working today!...
<micahg> jbicha: can you tell me what ls -l on /usr/lib/firefox-7.0/searchplugins and /usr/lib/firefox-addons/distribution/
 * micahg has to run out in 10 minutes
<jbicha> micahg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/697048/
<micahg> jbicha: and this /usr/lib/firefox-addons/searchplugins
<jbicha> micahg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/697049/
<micahg> jbicha: here's the one: /usr/lib/firefox-7.0/distribution
<ScottSanbar> Hi, all.  Is there a way to change my default desktop from Gnome to Unity via the command line or an application available after login from the Gnome desktop?
<jbicha> micahg: that folder's empty here
<micahg> jbicha: it's a folder, no link, right?
<jbicha> micahg: yes
<micahg> jbicha: awesome, thank you
<micahg> jasoncwarner_: I have to run out now, but I can upload a fix in ~2 hrs that'll catch everyone up
<jasoncwarner_> micahg: works! thanks
<micahg> jasoncwarner_: you're welcome
<slangasek> jasoncwarner_: ehm, more precisely, I have a change already staged in lightdm to fix flicker-free shutdown and need to sync up with robert_ancell to find out what's going on with what he currently has staged in bzr :)
<slangasek> but I seem to have bad timing :)
<jasoncwarner_> slangasek: even better, I guess!
<rickspencer3> good morning all .... what's the word on the street? how's Oneiric looking?
<pitti> Good morning
<jasoncwarner_> morning pitti  and rickspencer3
<jasoncwarner_> rickspencer3: more efficient with better access to the internet ? (southpark bill gates quote for those who might not get it)
<pitti> hey jasoncwarner_
<jasoncwarner_> pitti: the boot chart for the dell looks much better today...getting there! http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/boot-speed/dell-vostro-3400/index.html
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: indeed! desktop is down to 1/3
<jasoncwarner_> pitti: :)
<jasoncwarner_> morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey jasoncwarner_
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/boot-speed/samsung-n150/index.html looks really weird, though
<pitti> the variance in plumbing, I mean
<pitti> that's very unlikely to be caused by package updates
<pitti> oh, seems they don't properly initialize ureadaahead
<jbicha> pitti: what do you think of including gnome-font-viewer on the CD? it was in Natty bug 839407
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 839407 in gnome-utils "gnome-font-viewer missing in oneiric" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/839407
<jbicha> and good morning
<pitti> hey jbicha
<pitti> jbicha: sounds ok to me; can you please write that rationale to the bug and retitle it for FFE?
<jasoncwarner_> pitti: so we can't really believe that one, then, right? hope the dell is all good
<jasoncwarner_> pitti: I thought it was weird that the samsung only saw a 3s gain in desktop where the dell saw roughly 15s
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: in e. g. http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/boot-speed/dell-vostro-3400/2011-09-22_16-50-38/bootchart.png clearly did something, but there's still quite a lot of IO going on afterwards
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: it depends on the video driver
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: as e. g. ati is exceptionally slow in randr probing (driver issue, presumably), the reduction from 6 to 1 probes helped a lot more :)
<jasoncwarner_> pitti: true...
<slangasek> pitti: yes, there's a ureadahead init problem in there for sure
<slangasek> or was; maybe it's addressed in the latest runs?
<pitti> perhaps, for now I'm happy to write off the variance as "noise during initial setup"
 * slangasek nods
<rickspencer3> pitti, are those boot charts for reals?
 * rickspencer3 dist-upgrades
<pitti> rickspencer3: the reduction of desktop startup time? yes, they are
<rickspencer3> sweet!
<jasoncwarner_>  hey didrocks I'm using desktop PPA and I've been sporatically seeing both dash and alt+tab going behind windows
<jasoncwarner_> not as often as before desktop ppa, but still happans
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: there is no more need for the desktop ppa btw, but if you still have stacking issues, I think it's for sam. Do you want to open a bug? (I didn't see any new since the push) so that I add the relevant targets?
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks: I'll remove desktop pa then...
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks: I haven't opened bug, was going to check with you first. I'll do that now.
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: there is just a new u-l-m in it, nothing below that
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: yeah, you are the first one to report it, did unity crash and respawn in your session by any chance?
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks: not that I saw...let me check my crash logs
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: just a guess why your internal stack state went out of sync
<didrocks> hey pitti, how was your week-end?
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks: no, doesn't look like unity crashed...though I do have a compiz crash log
<pitti> didrocks: lots of travelling, but nice! the Queen musical on Friday was amazing, and lots of family time on Saturday
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: ok, just open a bug then (and clean the compiz crash log or report it ;))
<didrocks> great :)
<rickspencer3> jasoncwarner_, didrocks I'm *not* using the desktop PPA on my netbook, and I haven't seen the z-order issues in a few days
<rickspencer3> fwiw
<didrocks> rickspencer3: great, just happens with jasoncwarner_ it seems though
<jasoncwarner_> rickspencer3: I hope most people don't! :)
<rickspencer3> jasoncwarner_, perhaps you are not up to date?
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks: I'm special...ask robert_ancell about me and lightdm ;)
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks: fyi..https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/859405
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 859405 in compiz "More Unity (Launcher, Dash) and alt+tab stacking issues" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: heh :)
<rickspencer3> if it happens to jason, it'll happen to other people
<didrocks> ok, sam is already aware
<jasoncwarner_> thanks, didrocks ...
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks: yeah, saw that...hope is just a really, really obvious minor case!
<didrocks> they just didn't open bugs to track, adding jasoncwarner_'s to track it
<didrocks> pitti: I transformed an old tracking issue to a FFe as a contributor worked on it: bug #814610. If you can have a look, I opened because I think it's a regression in Oneiric
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 814610 in unity "FFe: Since showing devices in Nautilus is removed, there is no way to format an usb stick" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/814610
<pitti> didrocks: hm, I don't see unmounted USB devices in the launcher any more; should I?
<pitti> that seems to be a prerequisite for doing anything with usb devices
<didrocks> pitti: really? last time I check, they were
 * didrocks try to get one
<pitti> hm
<pitti> now it works, of course
<jbicha> didrocks: Disk Utility can format USB drives, it may be a bit complex though
<pitti> palimpsest is not too bad for this indeed
<pitti> I don't think we need a format option right in the launcher
<didrocks> pitti: you're right, sometimes it's still in the launcher, sometimes not…
<didrocks> ok, let's pend that for later then, commenting on it
<jbicha> don't want to make re-formatting too easy, hate to misclick on that one...
<didrocks> jbicha: the design team seemed to be in favor of a quicklist item though
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<rickspencer3> Sweetshark, libreoffice is not opening for me :/
<micahg> jasoncwarner_: fix uploaded
<jasoncwarner_> micahg: thanks!
<rickspencer3> jasoncwarner_, is libre office working for you today?
<rickspencer3> it ran the recovery dialog for me, then won't open :/
<jasoncwarner_> rickspencer3: yeah, I don't have any issues with it opening...haven't used it much today...are you opening libreoffice, writer, something else?
<czajkowski> aloha
<rickspencer3> jasoncwarner_, libreoffice
<rickspencer3> I started with impresse, but nothing works
 * rickspencer3 logs bug
<jasoncwarner_> rickspencer3: what happens if you launch from command line? any error?
<rickspencer3> pitti, jasoncwarner_ $ubuntu-bug openoffice.org?
<pitti> GunnarHj: FYI, .check_output() doesn't need any wait() etc., that already should be race free
<rickspencer3> there doesn't seem to be a libreoffice package
<pitti> rickspencer3: libreoffice-writer
<rickspencer3> oops, never mind, there it is
<rickspencer3> there is no libre-offce ;)
<jbicha> any opinion on bug 859416 before I ask the mailing lists?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 859416 in gnome-session "UIFe: Rename GNOME Classic to GNOME Fallback & GNOME to GNOME Shell" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/859416
<rickspencer3> Sweetshark, I'll leve this here for you when you get in: bug #859422
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 859422 in libreoffice "libreoffice will not open" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/859422
<GunnarHj> pitti: It was not for that function I tried using wait() etc., but for subprocess.Popen. OTOH, at http://docs.python.org/library/subprocess.html#convenience-functions you see the comment "Wait for command to complete" for the two other convenience functions, but not for check_output().
<didrocks> jbicha: maybe a little late for translators
<GunnarHj> pitti: In any case it didn't wait long enough. :)
<jbicha> didrocks: it could wait until next cycle if it's too much now
<czajkowski> c
<didrocks> jbicha: I'm ok with the change (for next cycle), seems to make sense, just wondering about edubuntu which will run a "fallback" session by default. Doesn't seem attractive :)
<jbicha> I believe Edubuntu uses Unity by default but Fallback is included but I haven't installed Edubuntu in a while
<mvo> kamstrup: good morning, could you please check https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/857931 ? is unity using the dbm file yet?
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 857931 in software-center "software-center crashed with DBAgainError in _dump_bsddbm_for_unity(): (11, 'Resource temporarily unavailable -- unable to join the environment')" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<didrocks> mvo: it uses it since Thursday
<mvo> ta
<micahg> jbicha: BTW, the firefox fix should be built available in ~2 hrs
<didrocks> hum, thunderbird crashing
<didrocks> and restart doesn't restart it, let's see
<kamstrup> mvo: checkin
<kamstrup> mvo: are you post poning db dump until the ui is mapped?
<kamstrup> mvo: but the exception looks pretty odd...
<mvo> kamstrup: the exception looks like something else tries to write to it or that the env is opened wrongly
<mvo> kamstrup: I'm trying to reproduce currently
<didrocks> pitti: FYI, I tried on Friday to start doing the french respin, but I got bug #857494 on lb
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 857494 in live-build "package in config/chroot_packages/ isn't installed in the chroot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/857494
<kamstrup> mvo: it's probably a good idea to wrap the call to _dump_bsddbm_for_unity() in a "try/catch Exception" as we have no clear picture of what Exceptions bsddb.db might throw at us
<kamstrup> mvo: uhhh, interesting... the report says EcryptfsInUse: Yes
<mvo> kamstrup: ohh
<kamstrup> mvo: with zzg for example we've had tonnes of weird errors for ppl with EcryptfsInUse: Yes
<robert_ancell> micahg, hey, is the security team happy with lightdm + unity-greeter?
<mvo> kamstrup: it seems like it has issues writing to FS with no mmap support like nfs, ecryptfs seems to be common among the dupes too
<mvo> kamstrup: I have a ecryptfs laptop, I will try on that now
<micahg> robert_ancell: that question would be better directed at mdeslaur
<kamstrup> mvo: there's a bsddb.db.DB_NOMMAP flag you can pass to db.open()
<kamstrup> mvo: but that would be a perf hit of course
<mvo> kamstrup: thanks, I see if I can reproduce it here first, performance should be ok(ish) as its in its own thread (so its as good as the python thread implementation … )
<kamstrup> mvo: ok, ping me when/if you find something. I may need to add a re-try-open-without-mmap() branch to the apps lens then
<pitti> didrocks: right, that's known; I reported that to Debian and it got fixed there, but unfortunately we didn't merge
<chrisccoulson> jasoncwarner_, you still get the issue with ubuntu3?
<didrocks> pitti: ok, I'll try to have a look tomorrow at it then
<jasoncwarner_> chrisccoulson: the firefox issue? I think it is all set
<jasoncwarner_> chrisccoulson: micah walked me through it
<chrisccoulson> jasoncwarner_, you shouldn't need to remove and reinstall it though
<chrisccoulson> it should have upgraded fine
<chrisccoulson> if it didn't then it's still broken
<chrisccoulson> b'ah, upgrading from ubuntu2 -> ubuntu3 is broken because the version in the postinst script is wrng
<kamstrup> pitti: have you seen the Zeitgeist FFe? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zeitgeist/+bug/856396
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 856396 in zeitgeist "FFe: Update to Zeitgeist-0.8.2" [Undecided,New]
<pitti> didrocks: I updated the bug; my debian bug report has a simple workaround which we could upload (safer than a merge now IMHO)
<pitti> kamstrup: not yet, still catching up
<kamstrup> pitti: okidoki
<didrocks> pitti: ok, thanks!
<kamstrup> mvo: any luck without the mmap()?
<pitti> kamstrup: updated
<mvo> kamstrup: no luck so far, but I think I need to modify/stop unity for a proper test as this is using the file in the "wrong" way
<mvo> (well, may use it in the wrong way, its not entirely clear to me yet)
<didrocks> kamstrup: sync req done btw. launchpad timeout to close bugs though
<kamstrup> didrocks, pitti: awesome! Thanks
<desrt> good morning, eurobuntus
<didrocks> hey desrt, how are you?
<pitti> hey desrt
<kamstrup> desrt: "morning" desrt
<desrt> didrocks: good, i hope :)
<desrt> kamstrup: hey.. i don't think i got a chance to say welcome back yet :)
<desrt> seb128: i think i solved that mime mess
<desrt> seb128: (good morning, btw)
<desrt> ;)
<kamstrup> desrt: lol, thanks :-)
<desrt> seb128: testing appreciated!!
<seb128> hey desrt pitti didrocks kamstrup
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<didrocks> salut seb128
<seb128> desrt, oh, nice, sure I can do that
<desrt> seb128: it's one of those "wtf is this so complicated?!" fixes
<desrt>  1 files changed, 15 insertions(+), 39 deletions(-)
<seb128> ;-)
<desrt> probably means i failed to understand something important
<desrt> but i'll run it by cosimo when he's awake
<seb128> desrt, run it by alexl rather
<desrt> seb128: cosimo is the one that introduced all these changes
<seb128> well cosimoc might know was well
<seb128> desrt, oh ok
<desrt> seb128: trouble entered here: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=636311
<ubot2> Gnome bug 636311 in gio "appinfo: tweak application positioning for content-types" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<seb128> oh, they already rolled a stack for 3.2 tarballs
<pitti> seb128: still working on some critical bugs, but can join the packaging fest this afternoon
<seb128> pitti, ok, thanks
<desrt> didrocks: how's that getenv() pain treating you?
<didrocks> desrt: we talked about it, it seems that the unset done after all the initialization aren't needed, so for this cycle, we can maybe remove them (seems safer)
<didrocks> njpatel: I didn't follow if API removed the reset after init() already? Can we put that in this release? ^
<mvo> kamstrup: this is funny, after removing ~/.cache/software-center/reviews.ubuntu.com_reviews_api_1.0_review-stats-pkgnames.p__4.8.db.dbenv/__db.* its all fine again with no code changes
<kamstrup> mvo: wow, scary...
<njpatel> didrocks, desrt i'm going to shuffle around what happens inthe main() today so we don't do a g_unsetenv after launching gdbus stuff
<njpatel> which seems to do the trick, but we'll know after more people test it, of course
<desrt> njpatel: excellent.
<desrt> njpatel: we're going to look at doing a better job of fixing this properly during the next cycle
<desrt> it's a bit of a disaster right now...
<AlanBell> anyone know about automated testing of ubiquity?
<pitti> AlanBell: the package has a few tests which are run during package build
<AlanBell> can we turn that off now?
<pitti> AlanBell: but the full integration testing is done by our QA team, i. e. they inject keystrokes etc. to perform a fully automatic install
<AlanBell> it is abusing the a11y interfaces, and breaking it iall
<pitti> AlanBell: err, what?
<pitti> why would we disable the test suite?
<AlanBell> bug 781385
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 781385 in ubiquity "Ubiquity GTK should have useful accessible names set in the Glade .ui files instead of using the variable names" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/781385
<AlanBell> because there is code in it which deliberately overwrites the accessible name of every widget with the variable name
<AlanBell> so it reads out junk, and it masks the useful and possibly translated actuall stuff it is supposed to read
<AlanBell> and the only reason the test suite works is because the a11y interfaces exist
<AlanBell> so abusing them in this way is a bit harsh to say the least
<pitti> AlanBell: ah, can you please discuss that with ev?
<pitti> AlanBell: right, it is; wasn't aware of this, usually test suites ought to use the actual accessible names, not some placeholder junk
<AlanBell> yup
<xclaesse> I cannot pair my oneiric with the N900 over bluetooth
<xclaesse> it says connection refused (error 111)
<xclaesse> is there a known but about this?
<njpatel> desrt, yeah i was reading the bug report, sounds like a fun thing to fix ;) Thanks for looking into it, dude
<mvo> kamstrup: bzr diff -r 2433..2434 lp:software-center <- my change, you may consider ommiting the mmap stuff as well as it will probably fail on nfs/afs mounts
<seb128> xclaesse, not that I know about no
<mvo> kamstrup: but I'm not sure if this is good enough, it seems to be all too easy to get into this state again
<seb128> tseliot, hey
<tseliot> hi seb128
<seb128> tseliot, bug #855943 might be something for you
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 855943 in fglrx-installer "Installing then uninstalling FGLRX makes Oneiric's Unity unbootable" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/855943
<seb128> tseliot, just pointing it since I crossed it while doing some triage
<tseliot> seb128: I'll have a look at it, thanks
<kamstrup> mvo: even with mmap() disabled?
<seb128> tseliot, thank you
<Sweetshark>  bug #859422 sounds a lot like bug #859112 however I cant reproduce it here. did you have anything suspicous going on on update?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 859422 in libreoffice "libreoffice will not open" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/859422
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 859112 in libreoffice "No icon for .ods files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/859112
<Sweetshark> rickspencer3: do you have the libreoffice desktop files? e.g. /usr/share/applications/libreoffice-writer.desktop?
<rickspencer3> hi Sweetshark
<rickspencer3> let me grap that 'puter and see
<rickspencer3> Sweetshark, yes, they are all there
<tseliot> pitti: I guess bug 855396 is still not fixed, even after the last upload
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 855396 in jockey "Jockey doesn't provide fglrx-updates" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/855396
<Sweetshark> rickspencer3: does libreoffice launch from a terminal?
<rickspencer3> Sweetshark, nope
<rickspencer3> I can try again, hol don
<rickspencer3> Sweetshark, it's not launching or returning to the command line
<rickspencer3> btw, it works fine on this puter
<Sweetshark> rickspencer3: hmmm
<Sweetshark> rickspencer3: what does "strace libreoffice" say? does it hang somewhere??
<rickspencer3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/697150
<rickspencer3> Sweetshark, ^
<Sweetshark> rickspencer3: thats looking good in general (the splash does not seem to have any issues trying to bootstrap the app).
<Sweetshark> rickspencer3: could you try to mv/rm -rf ~/.libreoffice and try again?
<rickspencer3> you want me to delete ~/.libreoffice, right?
<Sweetshark> rickspencer3: right, delete it or move it somewhere else.
<rickspencer3> I deleted it
<rickspencer3> still not working
<Sweetshark> does /usr/lib/libreoffice/program/soffice.bin start? if not,could you strace it?
<Sweetshark> (well, if it hangs)
<rickspencer3> Sweetshark, well, soffice.bing was running
<rickspencer3> and when I killed it, the splashscreen opened
<rickspencer3> I clicked through the recovery dialog
<rickspencer3> and now, nothing
<rickspencer3> though soffice.bin and libreoffice are both active processes
<rickspencer3> Sweetshark, I killed both processes, ran libreoffice from the command line, and it all seemed to work again
<Sweetshark> rickspencer3: right.
<Sweetshark> *sigh*
<rickspencer3> Sweetshark, it works from the dash again
<rickspencer3> sorry, did I jump the gun and blow away the state you needed?
<Sweetshark> rickspencer3: nah, its ok.
<Sweetshark> rickspencer3: those are damn hard to rootcause. The soffice.bin is running but unresponsive, thus the starter scripts think everything is fine. I would have needed the state of the unresponsive soffice.bin to dig deeper, but even then it might have been hard to find the real issue.
<rickspencer3> Sweetshark, ok, I'll let you know if I see it again
<seb128> vuntz, there?
<Sweetshark> rickspencer3: maybe the starter script should try to talk to soffice.bin and if it doesnt answer complain to the user (like firefox does) so that the user can kill the stalled process.
<vuntz> seb128: yo
<seb128> vuntz, how are you?
<seb128> vuntz, unping, I was checking on "org.gnome.desktop.default-applications.office.calendar" which doesn't match dconf-editor path, but I just got confused
<seb128> there is no "default" in dconf-editor
<vuntz> :-)
<vuntz> life is good!
<seb128> great ;-)
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks: is sam going to get those changes for compiz today for final upload? wasn't sure on timing
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: there should be a new tested tarball today yeah. Not sure it contains stacking fix though
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks: ah, ok...today is final upload for final freeze, right? if stacking fix isn't there next chance would be SRU?
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: well not sure == "no your fix" anyway as he's aware about it, but don't know what produces it
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: for compiz, I guess it's today latest chance, maybe Thursday if something new urgent appears. Then SRU, right
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks: ok, thanks
<didrocks> seb128: do you know if it's possible for g-c-c to only show one category (or to start scrolling to one category?)
<seb128> didrocks, I don't think it is
<seb128> didrocks, why?
<didrocks> seb128: design request it.
<seb128> well, not for this cycle
<didrocks> yeah, answering that
<seb128> thanks
<didrocks> despite, the g-c-c window is pretty small, I don't see the gain
<seb128> indeed
<rodrigo_> hello
<pitti> and once we fix the duplicate ubuntu one icon, it'll be even smaller :) (it takes a whole extra row in teh default size)
<pitti> rodrigo_: ^ is that on your radar, or need help with this?
<rodrigo_> pitti, it's being fixed by dobey, yes
<rodrigo_> pitti, so yes, on my radar :)
<seb128> vuntz, hum, something changed in libgweather, it doesn't install the html documentation in 3.2 when not using enable-gtk-doc
<pitti> didrocks: also, categories are a bit mixed up right now, so that would confuse even more
<seb128> vuntz, where that worked in 3.1.3
<pitti> didrocks: e. g. keyboard layout is in personal, while keyboard settings are in hardwarew
<seb128> hey rodrigo_
<pitti> (it's wrong to have two icons for this in the first place, but *shrug*)
<rodrigo_> hi seb128
<rodrigo_> pitti, yes, they're removing the control panel one and leaving the u1-installer
<didrocks> pitti: agreed, the category on the bug report were wrong as well, hence the ask for precision first as I didn't know if they wanted categories or capplet
<didrocks> pitti: I guess, they used the natty one and so g-c-c of GNOME2 to make those comments…
<seb128> rodrigo_, how are you?
<rodrigo_> seb128, a bit tired after an exhausting week end :) you?
<seb128> rodrigo_, GNOME 3.2 updates to claim on the pad if you want to do some ;-)
<seb128> rodrigo_, I'm fine thanks
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, starting on that as soon as I do some tomboy fixed Chipaca asked me to do
<vuntz> seb128: only translations changed compared to 3.1.3, though
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok
<vuntz> seb128: so maybe gtk-doc changed, and so my generated tarball doesn't work the same way because of this
<seb128> vuntz, well in any case it's broken :-(
<vuntz> seb128: can you check if libwnck has the same issue?
<seb128> vuntz, ok
<rodrigo_> Laney, ping
<Laney> hello
<seb128> hey Laney
<rodrigo_> Laney, are you updating tomboy?
<Laney> will do
<Laney> can you chase up chipaca?
<rodrigo_> Laney, ok, I'll push a liottle change to bzr
<rodrigo_> Laney, jkust talked with him
<rodrigo_> Laney, the change is about disabling 06_use_ubuntu_sso.patch
<Laney> yeah I was going to do that anyway
<rodrigo_> Laney, anything else you want?
<Laney> if they didn't do a better fix
<rodrigo_> Laney, ah, already done, so pushing in a minute
<Laney> there's still some problem with the save button
<rodrigo_> Laney, no, no better fix coming :(
<rodrigo_> Laney, even when using the tomboyweb thing?
<Laney> yeah, it's not made sensitive at the right time i think
<Laney> need to recheck
<seb128> vuntz, no, libwnck or gnome-desktop don't have that issue
<seb128> vuntz, it's only libgweather
<vuntz> seb128: hrm. That's really weird since it's the same build environment for the tarball, and there's really just translations changes
<seb128> vuntz, well, try to ./configure --disable-gtk-doc && make && make install DESTDIR=...
<seb128> the gtk-doc is not installed
<vuntz> seb128: I will do that soon
<seb128> vuntz, thanks
<rodrigo_> Laney, ok, pushed my changes, all yours :)
<seb128> vuntz, ok, I might be wrong
<Laney> ty
<seb128> vuntz, libgweather is building with builddir!=srcdir I'm trying to build in srcdir
<seb128> vuntz, could be a bug for builddir!=srcdir
<vuntz> seb128: ah, yes, that's possible. I've seen fixes for that elsewhere
<seb128> vuntz, ok, that fixes it, so 3.1.3 -> 3.2.0 broke the build out of srcdir for gtk-doc
<vuntz> seb128: yeah, that's probably because of a gtk-doc change
<seb128> vuntz, so bug in gtk-doc? or libgweather needs to update its makefile in some way?
<vuntz> seb128: libgweather needs to be adapted; it's an annoyance of the new gtk-doc, but not a bug
<seb128> vuntz, ok, want a bug?
<vuntz> seb128: I'd like a patch ;-) I'll just commit the fix, no need for a bug
<seb128> vuntz, don't wait on me for the patch, I will try to have a look once I did catch up on the w.e activity and GNOME 3.2 tarballs
<seb128> i.e not now
<rodrigo_> hmm, libgnome-keyring u-d's branch has 2.32, so what's the branch we use for it?
<pitti> rodrigo_: ubuntu:libgnome-keyring
<rodrigo_> ok
<pitti> i. e. UDD style
<pitti> rodrigo_: we synced at some point, so the Vcs-Bzr: also got dropped (and the sync didn't update it)
<pitti> for those packages the UDD branches are slightly more practical, I think
<rodrigo_> pitti, hmm, lp:ubuntu/libgnome-keyring is not a debian/-only branch, so what do you mean by UDD style?
<rodrigo_> oh, ubuntu:...
<pitti> rodrigo_: you never worked with the UDD branches?
<pitti> rodrigo_: right, these are full source (which is ok), new versions are done with "bzr merge-upstream", and the icky bit is that it has patches pre-applied
<pitti> rodrigo_: I can do the libgnome-keyring update if you want me to
<rodrigo_> ah ok
<rodrigo_> so ubuntu:libgnome-keyring = lp:ubuntu/libgnome-keyring
<seb128> yes
<rodrigo_> I did work with these branches, yes
<rodrigo_> I thought UDD was = ~ubuntu-desktop... branches
<rodrigo_> and they're the contrary, right? :)
<pitti> http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/udd-intro.html
<pitti> rodrigo_: right; our debian-only ~ubuntu-desktop branches are explicitly not UDD
<rodrigo_> ok
<pitti> rodrigo_: the main two things to know there is (1) always use "bzr mu" (or "merge-upstream", long alias), and (2) take care to unapply patches before mu and reapply after
<rodrigo_> ok
<pitti> (2) is a real pain in the butt; I discussed that with poolie last week, and they want to make this more transparent in the future, but for now it's a gotcha
<rodrigo_> yeah, it really sucks
<pitti> but at least "bzr mu" is fairly magical
<rodrigo_> also, it gives conflicts when merge-upstream'ing
<seb128> UDD works fine for dx
<pitti> right
<seb128> where you can bzr merge a revision from upstream trunk
<pitti> what I do is usuually
<seb128> i.e no use a patchsystem
<pitti> quilt pop -a; rm -r .pc; bzr commit -m "unapply patches"
<pitti> bzr mu
<pitti> quilt push -a (refresh/update while you are at it)
<pitti> bzr add .pc
<pitti> bzr commit -m 'apply patches"
<rodrigo_> ok, thanks for the trick!
<pitti> rodrigo_: mu will use uscan for the latest upstream version, download it, integrate it into bzr, do the necessary stuff for pristine-tar, etc., and give you the diff to review and commit
<pitti> I usually look at NEWS (for the changelog) and configure.ac diff (for updated build deps, etc.)
<rodrigo_> pitti, yes, I've used it several times, but didn't know about the unapplying patches part, so always had to resolve conflicts by hand
<pitti> yeah; I still think that having pre-applied patches in bzr is really sick and broken for a package maintainer, but it seems that the UDD guys think otherwise
<rodrigo_> I agree with you :)
<pitti> it should either be unapplied, as we traditionally used to do, or use bzr the full way with looms/threads
<pitti> but anyway, </rant>, back to work :)
<rodrigo_> :)
<seb128> well, I'm glad I stand up for my position and refuses to switch desktop to UDD when there was a push at UDS for it ;-)
<pitti> seb128: in general I like our ~u-desktop branches as well, but I have used the UDD ones for the packages where it was grossly out of date (because we synced, etc.)
<pitti> if someone wants to update them and add back Vcs-Bzr:, that's totally fine with me :)
<seb128> right, same here
<pitti> for packages without patches UDD works quite well, though
<seb128> things which are in sync half of the time at annoying to keep in sync with your team vcs
<pitti> but we'd go insane for heavily patched ones like gtk
<rodrigo_> yes, udd makes sense for stuff we sync from debian, right?
<pitti> pretty much, yes
<seb128> lunch, bbiab
<pitti> rodrigo_: for P we should attempt to move to the control-center language selector
<rodrigo_> pitti, yes, I'm looking at adding the install language thing again
<rodrigo_> pitti, although it's hard to do it cross-distro
<pitti> rodrigo_: language-selector code has become a messy hack by now, has lots of obsolete code, and is rather brittle :(
<rodrigo_> yeah
<pitti> rodrigo_: oh, I think the check-language-support script needs to stay
<rodrigo_> pitti, yes, unless there's another way to know what to install
<pitti> rodrigo_: although I'd like to rewrite it from scratch, to just be some 50 lines long instead of the 2000 ugly ones that language-selector has :)
<rodrigo_> yeah, that too :)
<pitti> rodrigo_: what does the upstream version currently do if you want to enable a language?
<pitti> rodrigo_: does it call a kind of hook function or script which gives you teh packages to install for that language?
<rodrigo_> nothing
<rodrigo_> it just allows you to select from the installed languages
<pitti> ah, I see
<rodrigo_> I had a look at adding it this cycle, but as I said, hard to do cross-distro
<rodrigo_> but I'm trying harder again :)
<pitti> rodrigo_: perhaps we should have an UDS session about this, then we can discuss teh architecture of this?
<rodrigo_> also, we need the input methoid thing
<rodrigo_> and that would give us 1<->1 feature parity with lang-selector
<rodrigo_> pitti, yes, sure
<rodrigo_> ugh, again the flash plugin is gone, isn't it in adobe-flashplugin package?
<pitti> rodrigo_: flashplugin-installer
<rodrigo_> ok
<RAOF> Oh, man.  Is the gnome package build infrastructure *deliberately* designed to make me want to throttle it with barbed wire? :/
<seb128> RAOF, what build infrastructure? autotools?
<seb128> RAOF, don't be an hater ;-)
<RAOF> The weird, freaky gnome-autogen.sh and the CDBS and the autogeneration of debian/control.
<seb128> lol
<RAOF> Should this build fail I may add another item to the list of hate :)
<seb128> I didn't use gnome-autogen.sh for a while
<seb128> cdbs is nice ;-)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> RAOF, don't you dare complain, at least we use dh-autoreconf nowadays, we used to add "autoreconf" patches that needed a manual update at each new version ;-)
<RAOF> I need to update the some of the autofoo, and because GNOME is special and can't use autoreconf like a sensible person, that adds another hoop to jump through.
<RAOF> Hah!  Yeah, I don't pine for the days of 99_autoreconf.patch.
<seb128> RAOF, hum? we use dh-autoreconf for 90% of GNOME without issues
<seb128> RAOF, what issue do you get?
<seb128> what source?
<RAOF> Hm.  gnome-desktop3 doesn't seem to like it; it fails in autoreconf with some error about gnome-doc.
<seb128> RAOF, you probably lack a build depends
<RAOF> Anyway, it's 10pm.  I'm not likely to test this much, even if it does build now :)
<seb128> RAOF, i.e gtk-doc-tools
<RAOF> seb128: That might be it, I guess.  It failed outside of a build chroot, though, and I've been building upstream's code (with autogen.sh) just fine.
<RAOF> Anyway.  To the bed!
<seb128> RAOF, 'night
<vuntz> seb128: fwiw, I didn't have the libgweather issue when updating the openSUSE package here
<seb128> vuntz, do you build out of srcdir?
<vuntz> seb128: ah, right, we don't
<seb128> vuntz, that's why then ;-)
<didrocks> pitti: ok, so new unity have been released. we discussed about few pixels adjustements at first (unoticeable dots and such) which shouldn't need an UIFe as it's not noticeable. However, the dash is now way smaller and I wonder what to do: http://people.canonical.com/~didrocks/smaller_dash.png (in addition to the scrollbars not looking nice…)
<didrocks> (still fixing a cut text issue in the dash post-release, I'll then get back to it)
<seb128> didrocks, did the scrollbar change? or do you mean the fact that's it's packed against the filters ui?
<seb128> (it looks similarly rectangular on my oneiric)
<didrocks> seb128: the dash size changed and all is now packed
<mvo> pitti: do you think you could have a look at bug #854622 today? I suspect its the changelog de-duplication or something along that line
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 854622 in update-manager "Could not install libglib2.0" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/854622
 * rodrigo_ lunch
<pitti> mvo: yes, I have a tab open for this
<pitti> didrocks: I thought we already had an UIFe for adjusting the dash spacing?
<didrocks> pitti: we had 2 already…
<didrocks> this is a third one…
<pitti> didrocks: I think it doesn't invalidate screen shots or documentation, unless the arrangement of controls changed
<mvo> ta
<didrocks> pitti: indeed, the final adjustements discussed were substile and I gave my ok telling the UIFe isn't need. It's still an arrangement, but way more visible that what we previously discussed, hence I prefer having a second thought on it
<didrocks> (the arrangement of controls didn't change)
<pitti> didrocks: I think it's ok
<didrocks> pitti: thanks!
<pitti> didrocks: bamf introduced an USE_GTK3 conditional; does it actually set that anywhere?
<didrocks> pitti: is should be in configure.in, isn't it?
<didrocks> pitti: the last commit of DBO broke the gtk2 build
<pitti> didrocks: oh right, mislooked
<didrocks> pitti: so I added the switch, to be able to use "the old way" with gtk2 and the new with gtk3 (it's an API change in wnck which had be added in the 3.1 series)
<didrocks> pitti: that was the most reasonable fix I found…
<didrocks> dobey: hey, are you around?
<dobey> didrocks: hi
<didrocks> dobey: have you successfully reproduced bug #857514 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 857514 in ubuntu-sso-client "/usr/lib/ubuntu-sso-client/ubuntu-sso-login shouldn't stop if a login dialog is shown" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/857514
<dobey> didrocks: i did, but didn't have time to debug further. nessita was on holiday last week, but is back today; maybe she will know more, as she is more familiar with that code.
<nessita> hi there!
<didrocks> dobey: oh nice! :)
 * nessita reads backlog
<didrocks> hey nessita, welcome back ;)
<nessita> hi didrocks :-)
<didrocks> nessita: how were your holidays? (seems I have a nice new bug for you!)
<nessita> didrocks: it was fine, I stayed home and took care of tons of outdated errands :-)
<seb128> hey nessita
<didrocks> heh, backlogging during holidays :)
<nessita> didrocks: so, looking at this bug report reminds me of another bug report, let me look for it
<nessita> hi seb128!
<didrocks> nessita: probably link to the one when I didn't get the second answer
<didrocks> (after a second request before the sso daemon closes)
<didrocks> nessita: this one is though more annoying, as people see the login dialog disappearing and think that it crashes…
<nessita> didrocks: the bug I was remembering is bug #801154
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 801154 in ubuntu-sso-client "Some request can be missed in racy calls" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/801154
<nessita> didrocks: let me read the new report again to see the difference
<didrocks> nessita: exactly, it's the one I was reffering to. I guess it's linked, I just think that this one is more details and show a more important issue
<nessita> didrocks: I think I know what the problem is
<nessita> didrocks: in the new bug, looks like the old and new DBus Ifaces are being mixed
<didrocks> nessita: oh? I used the one in the wiki though
<nessita> didrocks: oh, you're right, is not login_or_register_to_get_credentials, is just login_or_register
<nessita> didrocks: give me one sec, I have my daily standup
<didrocks> nessita: sure :-)
<seb128> rodrigo_, you don't have upload rights for libgnome-keyring?
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, did you start gnome-keyring already?  i can do it, i was just checking if it fixed a bug i was working so i have it ready for upload
<seb128> hey kenvandine, how are you?
<seb128> kenvandine, does it fix the issue? ;-)
<kenvandine> seb128, good, and you?
<seb128> kenvandine, I'm good thanks
<nessita> didrocks: can I reproduce that somehoe without needing one-conf?
<seb128> kenvandine, how is gwibber coming along for the freeze? ;-)
<didrocks> nessita: if you are on oneiric by defaut, you have oneconf already, isn't it?
<kenvandine> seb128, i need to prepare a release
<kenvandine> there is one more bug i want to fix first though
<nessita> didrocks: I'm still in natty... the windows port of the control panel did not give me time (yet) to upgrade\
<nessita> didrocks: can you confirm the software center is not using the sso old Dbus api?
<didrocks> nessita: hum, I guess you can directly use oneconf trunk then, and call with software-center the ratings and review credential req. creation
<didrocks> nessita: it's using login_or_register()
<dobey>         self.proxy = self.bus.get_object('com.ubuntu.sso', '/credentials')
<dobey> nessita: ^^
<nessita> dobey: is that software center?
<dobey> nessita: yes
<nessita> dobey: that's old API
<dobey> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~software-store-developers/software-center/trunk/view/head:/softwarecenter/backend/login_sso.py
<nessita> :-/
<dobey> nessita: why don't we refcount in the old api?
<nessita> dobey: because is deprecated since natty
<nessita> dobey: also, refcounting is "local" to a dbus interface, not global
<dobey> eww
<mvo> nessita: hm, could you point me to a wiki page/mail or something that oulines what I need to do to port? happy to fix this now
<nessita> mvo: hi there!!! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SingleSignOn/UbuntuSsoClient
<nessita> mvo: the non-deprecated API is at com.ubuntu.sso bus name, on the /com/ubuntu/sso/credentials object path
<mvo> ok, thanks nessita, I check it out now
<didrocks> ok, that's the one I'm using in oneconf backend, once mvo will do the fix in software-center, I can test if I can still reproduce
<nessita> mvo: you need to use the com.ubuntu.sso.CredentialsManagement interface, and you may wanna hit find_crecentials method for credentials querying only, or maybe login()/register() or login_or_register() for a GTK UI to prop up if there are no credentials in the system
<nessita> didrocks: please let me know if that's the case, then we'll debug further and fix if needed
<didrocks> nessita: so not the same issue than the first bug after all :-)
<didrocks> nessita: well, keep you in touch! Thanks :)
<nessita> didrocks: no :-)
<nessita> didrocks: thank you! and thanks dobey and mvo
<didrocks> mvo: as I use from softwarecenter.backend.login_sso import get_sso_backend
<didrocks> hopefully, it will fix it :)
<kamstrup> I almost assume that it's a known issue, but I can't find it in LP: my integrated intel graphics hd 3000 (sandybridge) no longer works (no glx). This worked smoothly ~1 month ago... ?
<seb128> kamstrup, try asking on #ubuntu-x rather but that isn't known that I know about
<seb128> kamstrup, when did it break?
<seb128> mterry, hey
<kamstrup> seb128: not entirely sure... I am mostly using the discrete nvidia card on the laptop, but just tried switching to the integrated intel yesterday, and noted the regression
<seb128> mterry, upload, patch piloting... but aren't you supposed to be on holidays? ;-)
<mterry> seb128, tomorrow!
<mterry> seb128, squeezing in one last day
<seb128> mterry, oh ok ;-)
<pitti> hey mterry, how are you?
<mterry> pitti, good!  Released deja-dup 20.0 this morning, looking forward to 22.0 for Ubuntu 12.04 already  :)
<pitti> planning is everything! :)
<seb128> if anyone feels like helping on GNOME 3.2 tarballs to claim are on the etherpad
<pitti> I'm in the final testing round for new language-selector; I'll do a review of unapproved, then join the fun
<seb128> pitti, excellent ;-)
<hideki2> Hey pitti I'm here about the bug 771788 (the driver active but not in use).
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 771788 in jockey "nVidia driver activated and apparently being used but reported as not being used by jockey-gtk" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/771788
<hideki2> You wanted someone to be able to reproduce it if I m correct ? ;)
<pitti> hideki2: hello
<pitti> hideki2: ah, you still get it in current oneiric?
<hideki2> ah nop natty, sorry ;)
<pitti> hideki2: I can have a look on natty as well
<pitti> and then check if it's fixed on oneiric, or whether the bug is still present
<pitti> so that's fine as well
<hideki2> Ok lemme setup an ssh account to that natty box then, if you 're intrested to check. Otherwhise I ll jump to 10.10 right away if it s fixed in it.
<hideki2> 11.10 sorry
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, haven't really started on gnome-keyring, so take it
<rodrigo_> seb128, no, it rejected my upload
<seb128> rodrigo_, can you email cjwatson about it?
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> rodrigo_, btw when you package g-s-d can you backport fixes from trunk that seem like they would fix the screen power handling?
<seb128> rodrigo_, they might not land in 3.2.0 but we should try to get those issues fixed for Oneiric
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, cool... also i sponsored libgnome-keyring
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, ok cool
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes
<seb128> rodrigo_, thanks
<pitti> hideki2: the second one on https://launchpad.net/~pitti/+sshkeys is my workstation
<seb128> cyphermox, hey
<seb128> cyphermox, do you have time for the evolution 3.2 update today?
<cyphermox> hey
<cyphermox> sure
<seb128> cyphermox, cool
<seb128> cyphermox, while you are at it could you clean the git patches from the evo vcs and check why the session delay patch isn't used?
<seb128> (or not in the install evolution-alarm-notify.desktop at least)
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks
<didrocks> mvo: do you need any help with the software-center port to the latest sso API? I can give you an hand as I want to test it soon :)
<mvo> didrocks: please check trunk, it should be ready there
<didrocks> oh nice :)
 * didrocks tries
<didrocks> mvo: nessita: indeed, it fixes bug #857514 (mvo, you can add it to the bug changelog if you want). Thanks both of you!
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 857514 in software-center "/usr/lib/ubuntu-sso-client/ubuntu-sso-login shouldn't stop if a login dialog is shown" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/857514
<didrocks> mvo: however, it seems that the login_text doesn't appear anymore
<nessita> didrocks: GREAT NEWS!
<nessita> didrocks: can I help somehow some more? I just got off the call I was in
<mvo> didrocks: oh, odd - maybe a typo in my _get_params() code? I have a look
<didrocks> mvo: you missed the self.login_text in _get_params()
<didrocks> so calling self.proxy.register() doesn't get the right parameter :)
<didrocks> oh sorry, it's there
<didrocks> hum
<desrt> seb128: any results yet?
<seb128> desrt, result for what?
<desrt> the mimeapps thing
<seb128> desrt, no, GNOME 3.2 tarballs keep me busy and since you were still discussing details with alexl I figured I would wait for you to settle on a patch rather trying one known to be broken
<desrt> seb128: k.  i'll have the second patch soon, then
<seb128> desrt, would it be useful if I try the first one anyway? I can squeeze a glib build between 2 updates
<desrt> seb128: i'll have a second patch along in about 10 minutes
<seb128> desrt, ok, great
<desrt> seb128: pre-building glib is to your substantial advantage, though
<desrt> seb128: because of the gdbus ABI change
<desrt> you're going to need to rebuild a couple of things after glib
<seb128> desrt, well, it's only goa and nautilus affected
<desrt> indeed
<seb128> desrt, neither got tarballs yet, and I can't really "pre-build" anything out of locally, we will just queue the nautilus and goa updates until glib is out
<desrt> k
<mvo> didrocks: how did you reproduce?
<didrocks> mvo: removing my credential and launching OneConf, one sec, just saw something
<mvo> didrocks: thanks, I give it a go
<didrocks> mvo: I think we should use help_text now
 * didrocks tries
<mvo> didrocks: seahorse took *ages*, I thought it was broken, but then it recovered
<didrocks> mvo: if you do the search before expanding, I can get one billion result with the only entry
<didrocks> so in seahorse, expand then search before deleting :)
<didrocks> mvo: yeah, it did it!
<didrocks> mvo: do you want me to replace all occurences of login_text to help_text so that we are aligned with the API?
<mvo> didrocks: please
<mvo> didrocks: thanks a bunch for finding this!
<didrocks> mvo: no worry, thanks for updating to the new SSO :-)
<desrt> seb128: okay.  new patch is up and alex agrees.  please test.
<desrt> seb128: meanwhile i'll go hunting for some release-team votes
<seb128> desrt, thanks
<seb128> desrt, can I apply it on top of 2.29.92 or do you want testing on top of trunk?
<seb128> trunk^W glib-2-30
<desrt> seb128: we didn't change that code on master, so it should work the same on glib-2-30
<desrt> seb128: the only thing that did change was adding more tests on master
<seb128> ok, it's easier for me to test on our current packaging
<seb128> so I'm doing that
<rodrigo_> seb128, sorry I forgot, but did we add gnome-contacts to the desktop set?
<seb128> rodrigo_, no, it's in universe
<rodrigo_> ok
<seb128> rodrigo_, but maybe kenvandine can sponsor it for you
<seb128> doh, I also need to comment on your motu wiki ;-)
<seb128> will do that once the GNOME 3.2 crazyness is over
<mvo> didrocks: let me know when your copy/replace is done and I will merge (or I can do the copy/replace myself, either way is fine)
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, fancy sponsoring lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-contacts/ubuntu ?
<cassidy> gnome-contacts \o/
<rodrigo_> seb128, the deadline for getting beers was yesterday though :)
<cassidy> pick the 3.2.0.1 version, I fixed a bug in it this afternoon
<didrocks> mvo: doing, just realign texts now :)
<seb128> rodrigo_, lol
<rodrigo_> cassidy, yes, that's what I got
<cassidy> cool
<didrocks> mvo: lp:~didrocks/software-center/replace_logintext_by_helptext (tell me if you want a MR)
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, will do
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, thanks!
<pitti> rodrigo_: uh, folks ABI changes?
 * pitti bbl
<rodrigo_> pitti, some deprecations, I don't think they are ABI changes, or are they?
<pitti> NEWS marked them as such
<pitti> but yes, apparently just deprecations
<rodrigo_> pitti, no symbols were removed though
<pitti> ok, need to head out for a bit
<didrocks> seb128: you released your lock on seahorse? :p
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, I got sidetracked in glib testing and some other things and since the queue was getting low I put it back there ;-)
<m_conley> seb128: ping
<didrocks> seb128: can do nautilus as well
<seb128> m_conley, hi
<seb128> didrocks, if you want to do it please do
<didrocks> seb128: ok, stealing then :)
<seb128> didrocks, thanks ;-)
<didrocks> yw ;)
<m_conley> seb128: hey!  So I just grabbed the Oneiric beta and did a clean install.  Looks great!  However, I noticed that even after installing chrisccoulson's thunderbird-couchdb, it doesn't look like evolution-data-server was installed by default.
<m_conley> seb128: did something go wrong during my install?  Shouldn't we have EDS in there by default on a fresh install?
<seb128> m_conley, urg, you are right, good catch
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128
<seb128> we get the libs on but not the service
<seb128> I guess nothing is pulling e-d-s service on
<seb128> not sure if indicator-datetime should do that with a recommends
<seb128> or thunderbird-couchdb
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hi, how are you? aren't you supposed to be on holidays?
<m_conley> seb128: I accidentally dragged him back in with my EDS issues.  ;)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah. no rest for the wicked ;)
<m_conley> seb128 / chrisccoulson: on a positive note, once EDS was installed, my Ubuntu One contacts showed up!  Finally!  Ubuntu One contacts in Thunderbird!  :D
<seb128> ;-)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm glad that works now :)
<seb128> so I wonder if something in the default installation need e-d-s
<seb128> like indicator-datetime
<seb128> or if we should just have tb-couchdb depends on  it
<chrisccoulson> seb128, the thunderbird-eds extension is installed by default too
<seb128> chrisccoulson, well, it should depends on e-d-s then?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, it already depends on libedataserver and libebook
<chrisccoulson> i didn't realize we needed to depend on e-d-s too ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, right, the issue m_conley raised is that nothing pulls e-d-s in
<seb128> before he pointed it I didn't even realize e-d-s was not on the default installation
<kenvandine> ugh... indicator-datetime probably should
<seb128> kenvandine, why?
<seb128> the default install has no calendar nor way to configure one
<seb128> but yeah, you could restore a config which has a calendar configured
<seb128> like you need evo to configure one but not to get datas from one already in use
<kenvandine> seb128, well hopefully indicator-datetime fails gracefully without eds :)
<seb128> kenvandine, can you add a recommends to the next upload?
<chrisccoulson> we need gnome-online-accounts integration in thunderbird :)
<seb128> I think we should install it by default
<kenvandine> will do
<chrisccoulson> then we could get google addressbook for free ;)
<pitti> rodrigo_: oops, seems you dropped the gnome-contacts 0.1.5.2-0ubuntu2 upload?
<pitti> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-contacts/0.1.5.2-0ubuntu2
<pitti> rodrigo_: ^ this one
<pitti> merge error?
<rodrigo_> pitti, kenvandine did it
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, ^
<vuntz> seb128: ok, I can't reproduce your exact issue with libgweather. I guess there's something I don't understand...
<seb128> vuntz, what did you do?
<rodrigo_> pitti, oh that's the previous one
<vuntz> seb128: (but I found another issue with builddir != srcdir)
<pitti> rickspencer3: right, and your upload reverts it
<pitti> sorry, rodrigo_
<pitti> rickspencer3: ignore me
<vuntz> seb128: I see the same behavior in libwnck and libgweather
<seb128> vuntz, I think mine is something about this line; mkdir build: cd build; ../configure --disable-gtk-doc && make && make install DESTDIR=... the gtk-doc dir is not installed
<pitti> rodrigo_: can I reject, and you merge the previous upload and reupload?
<rodrigo_> pitti, ok, I guess it wasn't in the bzr branch
<rodrigo_> yes, it's not there
<seb128> vuntz, it's likely libwnck has the same issue, when I tried I didn't catch yet that is was a out-of-srcdir-build error and only libgweather had an out-of-srcdir
<vuntz> seb128: right, so I was assuming libwnck was behaving right, even though it looked wrong too :-)
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<pitti> chrisccoulson: am I now supposed to use /usr/lib/firefox-addons/distribution/distribution.ini ?
<jcastro> the little power cog thing is in indicator-session right?
<seb128> jcastro, yes
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, just ping me when it needs sponsoring again :)
<tkamppeter> Anyone of the desktop experts, rodrigo_ seb128, pitti, has an idea about what is happening in bug 857929? It is about the systray icon of HPLIP not working (it should be whitelisted). For me it is even worse, for me the icon does not appear at all.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 857929 in hplip "hp-systray icon does nothing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/857929
<seb128> jcastro, if your issue is it going away it's bug #854292
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 854292 in unity-foundations "indicator-session power menu disappears after running update-manager or apt-get" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/854292
<seb128> tkamppeter, do you have sni-qt installed?
<jcastro> seb128: ah thanks, you saved me searching
<seb128> tkamppeter, we moved away from using the whitelist for qt application to use sni-qt which transform qt systray icons to indicators
<didrocks> tkamppeter: sni-qt should take your systray and convert to an indicator and show it for you
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, ready for sponsoring
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, thx
<tkamppeter> seb128, it is installed. How do I make it applying to hp-systray?
<didrocks> tkamppeter: it should appear without the need to do anything
<didrocks> tkamppeter: you can turn some debug on: edit /etc/xdg/sni-qt.conf
<didrocks> then add:
<didrocks> [general]
<didrocks> debug=1
<didrocks> run hplip and send to agateau the output
<tkamppeter> didrocks, first, I have added "hp-systray=1" to the file, this brought me on par with the bug, I get the icon and not the menus. Now I will try the debug mode ...
<didrocks> tkamppeter: please remove hp-systray=1 to the file, this is not needed
<didrocks> tkamppeter: when you click on the icon, there is a menu showing normally, isn't it?
<tkamppeter> When I restarted hp-systray, already before adding the debug mode, I got a message on the terminal: /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py: RuntimeWarning: PyOS_InputHook is not available for interactive use of PyGTK set_interactive(1)
<tkamppeter> didrocks, now I will try debug mode and hp-systray removed.
<didrocks> hum? it's using gtk, not Qt?
<tkamppeter> didrocks, I am wondering, too.
<tkamppeter> Now I have restarted hp-systray again. Got an icon again, and empty menus when clicking.
<tkamppeter> I got also this GTK error message again.
<tkamppeter> didrocks, ^^
<didrocks> tkamppeter: try at least to know if it's using Qt or Gtk (try ldd the binary)
<tkamppeter> didrocks, it is a Python program, I cannot ldd that.
<didrocks> ah, ok, does it import Qt or something like that?
<didrocks> tkamppeter: open it then and look if there are some import gtk or import Qt
<pitti> good night everyone!
<kenvandine> good night pitti
<didrocks> have a good night pitti
<seb128> 'night pitti
<tkamppeter> didrocks, I have grepped all .py files in /usr/share/hplip and subdirectories for GTK. There are three which use the string gtk or GTK somewhere.
<seb128> pitti, can you let gtk3 in btw before going?
<seb128> pitti, so it can build over night on slow archs
<didrocks> tkamppeter: so seems you are using GTK. it should have been converted as an indicator then
<didrocks> tkamppeter: well, someone should have done this work
<didrocks> seems not, I don't get why you have the icon sometimes, needs more info and debugging from you I guess
<seb128> pitti, thanks ;-)
<tkamppeter> didrocks, I did not know that it gets that complicated.
<seb128> didrocks, tkamppeter: it's weird, I'm pretty sure hplip is using qt, that's why we didn't take it on the CD before
<didrocks> seb128: that was my thought as well, I'm really surprised
<didrocks> I guess the one wanting that on the CD should debug this and have a clear story there :)
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> but anyway, I'm out for an hour of sport outside
<seb128> weather is nice and it's still day time
<seb128> bbl
<didrocks> seb128: enjoy!
<seb128> didrocks, thanks ;-)
<tkamppeter> didrocks, I have checked, systray imports only base/utils.py from the three .py files with gtk inside. And utils.py only uses GTK if it does not find Qt, to pop up an error dialog.
<didrocks> tkamppeter: it should never show an indicator then, it's weird you get the icones sometimes. Anyway, you should port it to an indicator
<tkamppeter> didrocks, perhaps systray is not able to find Qt (but hp-toolbox does) and then gives this error, but how does the icon appear then.
<tkamppeter> didrocks, seems to be a major Ubuntu-specific patch needed still for Oneiric.
<didrocks> tkamppeter: yeah, a pity that it wasn't tested before :(
<jbicha> hi, would someone like to sync gnome-devel-docs from sid?
<dobey> hyperair: hey; is there going to be another banshee upload to ubuntu this week from you?
<hyperair> dobey: nope.
<hyperair> dobey: why, do you need anything included?
<dobey> hyperair: there was a fix from lamalex that i think landed upstream after 2.2 that we should get in. it makes u1ms:// urls switch to the right source if banshee wasn't already running
<hyperair> oh that.
<hyperair> hmmmm
<hyperair> did i not upload that already?
<hyperair> yeah i uploaded it already.
<hyperair> dobey: it's in -1ubuntu2.
<didrocks> hyperair is too effective :)
<dobey> hyperair: oh, ok. thanks!
<hyperair> hahah :)
<dobey> hyperair: i didn't even check if it was. but thanks again :)
<hyperair> :) i talked to lamalex about it when it popped up in my email.
<lamalex> :)
<didrocks> jbicha: build fine there, syncing
<tkamppeter> didrocks, now I have simply comment out this GTK dialog in base/utils.py. I do not get the GTK message any more but a lot of debug messages of sni-qt.
<didrocks> tkamppeter: something is weird, it's an app mixing gtk and Qt apparently
<tkamppeter> didrocks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/697358/
<jbicha> didrocks: thank you
<rodrigo_> bbiab
<tkamppeter> didrocks, clicking the icon (and receiving the empty menu) does not add more debug messages.
<tkamppeter> didrocks, this one error dialog which I have commented out now was the only GTK code in HPLIP.
<jbicha> could someone create lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-themes-standard/ubuntu ? perhaps I don't have the right permissions for that
<micahg> jbicha: you should
<jbicha> http://paste.ubuntu.com/697369/
<micahg> jbicha: the problem is such a project doesn't exist
<jbicha> ok, I can do that I think
<micahg> jbicha: why not just create it under Ubuntu?
<micahg> ah, then it's series specific
<jbicha> micahg: thanks, I can register the project, I just didn't understand the error
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti
<chrisccoulson> yeah, you can use that
<chrisccoulson> is that ok?
<chrisccoulson> i hope i don't need to move it again ;)
<tkamppeter> didrocks?
<didrocks> tkamppeter: you need to port to an indicator if the systray usage is not an indicator
<didrocks> as it's in python, it's pretty easy, and you should ask tedg if you need any help (I think he will point you to the classroom he made)
<didrocks> time for some exercice, have a good night everyone!
<tkamppeter> tedg, can you point me to a HOWTO to pass a systray icon of a Python program to an indicator applet? Thanks.
<tedg> tkamppeter, You can use the new fancy http://developer.ubuntu.com/ :-)
<tedg> tkamppeter, Specifically these: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationIndicators
<tedg> tkamppeter, and: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-11.04/GIR/python/AppIndicator-0.1.html
<tkamppeter> tedg, thanks. The sample Python program is only GTK, do I have to do the indicator in GTK?
<tkamppeter> I also tried to run this sample program. No icon appeared and the mouse cursor got a cross, like a + and one could not click anything yuntil stopping the applet with Ctrl+C.
<tkamppeter> tedg, ^^
<tkamppeter> tedg, the little program works now. Is there no way to make an indicator-applet in Python with Qt?
<tkamppeter> tedg, and how do I add a different right-click menu?
<tedg> tkamppeter, If it's a KDE application you can just use the KDE libs SNI library.
<tedg> tkamppeter, There is no right click menu.  We don't support that.  Single menu only.
<tedg> tkamppeter, If you use the Qt status item, and you have qt-sni installed, it should "just work" :-)
<tkamppeter> tedg, what is the qt status item?
<tedg> tkamppeter, I'm not sure, you'll have to ask agateau that one :-)
<tkamppeter> agateau, hi
<mdeslaur> pitti: mind if I upload the fix to CVE-2011-3170 into oneiric's cups?
<ubot2> mdeslaur: The gif_read_lzw function in filter/image-gif.c in CUPS 1.4.8 and earlier does not properly handle the first code word in an LZW stream, which allows remote attackers to trigger a heap-based buffer overflow, and possibly execute arbitrary code, via a crafted stream, a different vulnerability than CVE-2011-2896. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2011-3170)
<jcastro> mterry: are you still "the quickly" guy?
<mterry> jcastro, yeah
<jcastro> mterry: is there a template (or whatever it's called) for unity lenses that's updated for 11.10?
<mterry> jcastro, not to my knowledge.  11.10 has seen little new quickly development
<jcastro> like, I want to write a lens, blam, here's the boilerplate.
 * jcastro nods
<mterry> jcastro, quickly as a project seems to drag in maintainers that immediately then become busy with other things  :-/
<jcastro> mterry: I think you're like the third guy to be "oh he's the quickly person" and then goes and gets dragged to do something else, heh
<mterry> jcastro, see, quickly does help you bootstrap your own project!  ;)
<mterry> just not the way we intended...
<ricotz> rodrigo_, hello, just wanted to let you know that libgoa-1.0-dev doesnt depend on gir1.2-goa-1.0
<seb128> rodrigo_, btw you put your name for gnome-utils but didrocks did it before you
<chrisccoulson> does edge reveal not work for anyone else with maximized windows?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, wfm
<cyphermox> chrisccoulson: sometimes I get issues with it, but it's pretty random
<chrisccoulson> cyphermox, it happened to me as soon as i logged in, but it seems to be working again now
<cyphermox> ok
<htorque> chrisccoulson: have you made the edge trigger thing a bug report? i've seen it too: logged in, started and maximized a gnome-terminal → launcher would not reveal (using hide mode "dodge windows").
<htorque> chrisccoulson: i've added myself to bug 832150
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 832150 in unity "ubuntu desktop unity. Mouse at the left side doesn't reveal launcher" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/832150
<jbicha> I think I finally figured out why Contacts has been broken
<cyphermox> jbicha: ?
<jbicha> cyphermox: bug 848843 would you like to sponsor https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-contacts/ubuntu
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 848843 in gnome-contacts "gnome-contacts should recommend libfolks-eds" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/848843
<cyphermox> I can take a look, sure. just give me a few minutes :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-09-27
<jasoncwarner_> hey RAOF , I'm adding bug #824099 to a must-fix list for oneiric. you pretty confident on this getting done for Oneiric?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 824099 in gnome-settings-daemon "Max GL texture size can break multi-head" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/824099
<RAOF> jasoncwarner_:  Reasonably so.  My first go doesn't seem to work properly, so I'm instrumenting it to see where.  It *should* be done within the next few days.
<jasoncwarner_> RAOF: need some help with it or is this one of those where more hands make it harder?
<RAOF> I don't think more hands would be particularly helpful.
<RAOF> If I stall I'll give a shout.
<jasoncwarner_> RAOF: great, thanks...
<robert_ancell> RAOF, hey, can you look at bug 813566 and see if my conclusions about g-s-d+xrandr make sense to you?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 813566 in unity-greeter "Greeter not displayed correctly on multi monitor setup" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/813566
<robert_ancell> particularly the issue that Rocko is getting, not sure if there's anything we can do about that (in the greeter)
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Certainly.  Looking.
<RAOF> robert_ancell: That looks right to me - I guess you could do something about it in the greeter by not loading g-s-d's xrandr plugin, though.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, if I didn't, then would the behaviour always be mirror?
<RAOF> Yes.
<RAOF> That's X's default setup
<robert_ancell> ok, that seems like the safest behaviour
<RAOF> FWIW that's also the behaviour I *currently* see with lightdm, and also the behaviour I saw with gdm.
<robert_ancell> yeah, I get the same too (unless I plug in a monitor after lightdm starts)
<robert_ancell> I wonder why people are getting different
<RAOF> I'd guess they'll have a monitors.xml lying around somewhere.
<RAOF> There was a setting at one point to make that system-wide, wasn't there?
<robert_ancell> ah
<bryceh> ~/.config/monitors.xml
<bryceh> RAOF, yes, although I'm not sure where that would put the file.
<broder> i don't see anything in gnome-desktop that would write out a system-level file
<broder> even going back a few releases
<bryceh> broder, in the gui in natty it's a button that says 'Make Default'
<bryceh> org.gnome.randr.install-system-wide
<RAOF> There's no guarantee that's hooked up to anything, though :)
<robert_ancell> bryceh, did we drop that or did upstream do it?
<bryceh> guessing it's in some global gconf registry
<bryceh> robert_ancell, I would guess upstream did; seb128 might know better
<broder> unless this changed pre-maverick, g-s-d doesn't have any awareness of specific filenames - it gets them all from gnome-desktop
<broder> aha - /apps/gnome_settings_daemon/xrandr/default_configuration_file -> /etc/gnome-settings-daemon/xrandr/monitors.xml
<broder> but i'm still not convinced anything looks at that
<broder> nope! wrong again. g-s-d looks at ~/.config/monitors.xml, then /etc/g-s-d/etc
<RAOF> Success!  I've accidentally done a test patch that refuses to configure a non-broken desktop, but that just shows that it's working :)
<robert_ancell> RAOF, disabling xrandr makes it work well, cheers
<RAOF> Ok.  What's the best way to distinguish between running Unity and running Unity2D?
<RAOF> Hm.  Or, perhaps a better question - what's the best way to distinguish whether or not Compiz is running?
<TheMuso> RAOF: I know various ways of doing so in shell scripts, but not in C. :)
<TheMuso> Or at least, nothing that is not a horrible hack.
<TheMuso> Or at least, nothing that is not a horrible hack./c
<RAOF> At a pinch I think I could query for the compositor selection.
<RAOF> Or, my current simplest candidate, check the DESKTOP_SESSION environment for "ubuntu" rather than "ubuntu-2d"
<TheMuso> Yeah that could work, but it ties the fix to Ubuntu...
<RAOF> Which I'm actually ok with.
<RAOF> Because the *real* solution is for compositors to be less crap.
<TheMuso> Right.
<cyphermox> jbicha: I can't confirm your changes fix bug 846908
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 846908 in gnome-contacts "gnome-contacts crashed with SIGSEGV in folks_persona_store_add_persona_from_details()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/846908
<cyphermox> jbicha: furthermore, I'm of the opinion that it should be a recommends or suggests, since it's not absolutely required for gnome-contacts to work
<broder> RAOF: i think there's an X selection to indicate that the wm is compositing
<broder> _NET_WM_CM_Sn, where "n" is the screen number
<jbicha> cyphermox: I get the crash when I click the + button in Contacts
<jbicha> furthermore, it doesn't pick up my contacts from g-o-a without it
<cyphermox> jbicha: it works for me without it
<cyphermox> and I still get the crash with :)
<RAOF> broder: Indeed there is.  However, that breaks unity2d users who've enabled compositing in metacity.
<jbicha> cyphermox: and you have a Google account set up in g-o-a?
<cyphermox> yup
<cyphermox> I see contacts, they could only have come from google.
<jbicha> cyphermox: do you use Evolution?
<cyphermox> I do, it's all set up with my work and personal email
<cyphermox> (I use both evo and thunderbird)
<jbicha> it might pick up your contacts from Evolution...
<jbicha> I think adding the dependency gets contacts working on a fresh install w/o Evolution
<cyphermox> mkay, but I maintain it shouldn't be required; it's crashing because there's a bug in gnome-contacts
<cyphermox> (not that it couldn't be a Recommends though)
<jbicha> would you sponsor as a recommends then?
<broder> RAOF: does compositing-metacity not have this problem as well?
<cyphermox> jbicha: well, I could, but we should fix the bug too
<cyphermox> any idea what might be causing it?
<jbicha> cyphermox: no, but there's bug 846908
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 846908 in gnome-contacts "gnome-contacts crashed with SIGSEGV in folks_persona_store_add_persona_from_details()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/846908
<RAOF> broder: No.  This is only a problem for compositors which use GL and aren't capable of splitting a window into multiple textures.
<jbicha> I don't know anything about libfolks
<RAOF> broder: So any non-GL compositors are fine, as is compiz if you enable the split-my-windows plugin and don't use Unity (which has additional problems).  I don't know about gnome-shell.
<cyphermox> jbicha: also, http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-contacts/commit/?id=cc6422a1a39d936eadd98d734c289aa70d4f38bc
<broder> RAOF: oh, huh. i didn't realize metacity composited without using GL
<RAOF> There's perfectly funtional 2D compositing infrastructure in XRender :)
<jbicha> cyphermox: ok, I see they rolled a new tarball for that so I'll test that first
<jbicha> oh nm, we already have 3.2.0.1
<cyphermox> oh, so we have it?
<jbicha> yes
<jbicha> I think bug 835498 is serious since g-o-a is a very prominent button but it doesn't do anything in the default install
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 835498 in gnome-online-accounts ""Online Accounts" doesn't seem to work" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/835498
<jbicha> adding gnome-contacts to the default install would help but as we can see, it's not fully tested
<cyphermox> jbicha: that's not related to gnome-contacts
<cyphermox> gnome-contacts is afaik just a contact viewer
<jbicha> g-o-a claims to sync mail, calendar, contacts, chat, and documents & it doesn't do any of that in default
<RAOF> jasoncwarner_: I've got a working patch for the texture size bug.  Now to clean it up and propose a branch merge; some review wouldn't go astray.
<cyphermox> jbicha: I don't know, I could see my google contacts in evo
<cyphermox> jbicha: and I didn't add that elsewhere than g-o-a, unless evo now extrapolates google contact accounts from email accounts (doubtful)
<jbicha> cyphermox: right, it works in Evolution but not in Thunderbird yet, I'm surprised that GTalk didn't appear to be setup for Empathy though
<TheMuso> jbicha: I didn't think you could work with google contacts in thunderbird without the correct extension...
<cyphermox> mkay but the thunderbird part may only be because there is g-o-a instrumentation in both eds and evo, from what I remember
<cyphermox> otoh, you're right it should appear in empathy, I think, but maybe it hasn't been enabled?
<jbicha> I expect Thunderbird to support g-o-a for 12.04
<cyphermox> jbicha, I started looking at the crash, but it's being a pain in the ass (and I can't seem to compile gnome-contacts now), so I'll get back to it later
<cyphermox> I may have found a way to get more information for my annoying libnl / wired and wifi connected at the same time NM bug, so I'll drop off to do some more testing
<pitti> Good morning
<TheMuso> Morning pitti.
<pitti> mdeslaur: cups security fix> okay; I usually prefer uploading to Debian and syncing, but I can still do that after your upload
<pitti> awesome; now keyboard *and* mouse operation of menus is broken *sigh*
<cyphermox> dah
<cyphermox> pitti: know much about libnl?
<pitti> cyphermox: nothing at all, I'm afraid
<cyphermox> mmkay
<jbicha> pitti: howdy
<pitti> hey jbicha, how are you?
<jbicha> doing good, could you take a look at bug 859955 when you're able
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 859955 in ubuntu "[FFe] [needs-packaging] meta-gnome3" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/859955
<pitti> will do
<RAOF> Huh.  Is there a UDD branch for gnome-desktop3?
<pitti> RAOF: there ought to be
<pitti> $ bzr branch ubuntu:gnome-desktop3
<pitti> Most recent Ubuntu version: 3.2.0-0ubuntu1
<pitti> Packaging branch status: CURRENT
<pitti> RAOF: looks fine?
<RAOF> Ah, the ubuntu: specifier.  Of course.
<RAOF> Clearly I haven't been touching Desktop packages enough recently :)
<robert_ancell> pitti, can you have a look at unity-greeter in the queue?
<pitti> robert_ancell: sure, I'm watching the queue anyway
<robert_ancell> pitti, what's the absolute last time for uploads to oneiric?  midnight 29th?
<pitti> robert_ancell: something around october 10
<pitti> but of course justifying an upload at that time will take some effort ;)
<robert_ancell> pitti, so when do the iso's get made for the rc?  I really don't want to upload anything after that
<pitti> robert_ancell: final freeze is on Thursday, so changes before can still be a bit more liberal, i. e. fix "normal" bugs as well
<pitti> robert_ancell: around october 3
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, ca va?
<RAOF> Hey didrocks
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti. I'm fine, thanks, you?
<didrocks> hey RAOF :)
<pitti> didrocks: pretty well; at least until I saw my mail box this morning :)
<didrocks> pitti: too many emails? :)
<pitti> yeah :/
<RAOF> Bah.  How do I propose a merge for https://code.launchpad.net/~raof/gnome-desktop/workaround-bug-824099 ?
<RAOF> Or, failing that, could I get a review of that patch? :)
<pitti> RAOF: "bzr lp-propose"
<pitti> I find that rather easy to use
<RAOF> bzr lp-propose tries to merge it into lp:gnome-desktop, which isn't the packaging branch.  "bzr lp-propose lp:ubuntu/gnome-desktop3" errors out with "bzr: ERROR: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/%2Bbranch/ubuntu/gnome-desktop3/ is not registered on Launchpad"
<pitti> uh, what?
<pitti> RAOF: it should merge into the "pull" branch
<pitti> RAOF: what does "bzr info" say?
<pitti> RAOF: did you do "bzr branch lp:gnome-desktop3" instead of ubuntu:gnome-desktop3?
<pitti> RAOF: the other option is to "bzr lp-open", click on "propose for merging", and select lp:ubuntu/g-d3
<RAOF> Ok, doing it manually worked.
<RAOF> https://code.launchpad.net/~raof/gnome-desktop/workaround-bug-824099/+merge/77097 is now ready for someone's review.
<pitti> RAOF: can you please subscribe ubuntu-doc to the bug and ask for a string freeze exception?
<pitti> erm, ubuntu-translators
<RAOF> Ah, yeah.  Thanks.
<pitti> wow, that's quite a large workaround :)
 * pitti brb, testing new glib
<RAOF> There's a lot of boiler plate involved in getting a GL context :)
<RAOF> And, of course, you want to do it in a different process so that you don't crash if GL is crashy.
<RAOF> pitti: Done, and mail sent to translators list.
<pitti> RAOF: cheers
<didrocks> pitti: for bug #805252, it's the new Cimi's patch introducing the issue
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 805252 in unity-foundations "appmenu shows nautilus menu when desktop is displayed" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/805252
<pitti> hm, I thought we had the menu in natty as well
<didrocks> pitti: basically, the menu is shown first if there is no renderer
<pitti> or maybe I asked for keeping it, but it was removed anyway :)
<didrocks> hum, I guess it's when you are not in unity/unity-2d
<didrocks> let me look if it's this one
<didrocks> ah not this one
<didrocks> ok, this one is about the nautilus appmenu patch not being updated
<didrocks> as we had a tweak menu for the desktop
<didrocks> I pinged tedg for the last 3 months on that, raised the priority and such
<didrocks> seems dx doesn't care
<didrocks> it's really easy to break your oneiric
<didrocks> click on File -> New tab
<didrocks> shouldn't it be high?
<chrisccoulson> RAOF, how does your patch affect startup time? ;)
<pitti> didrocks: hm, now I don't get the menu at all
<didrocks> pitti: oh? if you focus the desktop, no menu in the unity panel?
<pitti> didrocks: ah, had to restart nautilus, now it's "working" again
<pitti> didrocks: file -> new window works fine; new tab wreaks havoc, yes
<pitti> I do like to be able to open bookmarks, though
<pitti> but anyway, no strong opinion there, I just wondered why it was considered so urgent
<didrocks> pitti: right, but you can have a lot of options that are not relevant
<didrocks> like showing the side pane
<pitti> yeah, I guess so
<didrocks> we had a nice menu last cycle
<didrocks> an the quicklist we wanted to add is relying on this patch
<didrocks> it just had to be updated to GNOME 3, which is what was asked to dx as they did that patch
<didrocks> (and it's not really trivial)
<didrocks> I think, as with the current options, we can break the desktop, it should be fixed before finale
<didrocks> I'll reping *once more* dx about it
<didrocks> pitti: can I reset it to high? I guess it really needs to be fixed before final freeze
<czajkowski> aloha all
<mvo> haha - I hit alt-f2, then typed "ccsm", enter and … mumble starts
<didrocks> mvo: known issue, targeted for next unity release for a month already…
<didrocks> (it happens in the dash, all lenses)
<mvo> ta
<didrocks> pitti: I retitle the bug report to make it not ambigous
<pitti> didrocks: thanks
<kamstrup> mvo: did you get to the bottom of the ecryptfs vs mmap() issue?
<mvo> kamstrup: not to the bottom unfortunately, I uploaded a "fix" that in s-c that will not use mmap plus it has a try/except to ensure it does not fail but I'm not entirely sure why it is failing on ecryptfs
<mvo> kamstrup: especially since its not failing all the time for me, just sometimes
<chrisccoulson> hey didrocks
<didrocks> good morning chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> i tried unity again last night, and hit bug 832150 ;)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 832150 in unity "ubuntu desktop unity. Mouse at the left side doesn't reveal launcher" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/832150
<chrisccoulson> how are you? :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I'm ok, you?
<kamstrup> mvo: that's basically the general story with ecryptfs :-/ believe me; we spend many hours on odd bugs related to it in zeitgeist
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: yeah, known issue as well, but I guess no bug report was opened. Thanks! targetting it!
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, yeah, not too bad thanks. i'm relaxing ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: you shouldn't connect :)
<RAOF> chrisccoulson: Slows it down, but hopefully not too much :/
<chrisccoulson> heh, yeah, i should sign out at some point ;)
<mvo> kamstrup: meh :/ anyway, its fixed now on my box and I got at least one positive report from the bug, so hopefully its gone. but I would feel better if I fully understand the issue
 * RAOF heads off for a bit; back later.
<chrisccoulson> RAOF, any idea how much? we got g-s-d startup down to < 1s last week ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: indeed! Take care of your family or I'll harass you about a thunderbird crash I had yesterday! (and as well, the thunderbird-bin which almost never quits there and so have the session logout dialog to kill it)
<RAOF> chrisccoulson: I'll measure it when I get back. :)
<kamstrup> mvo: agreed
<tkamppeter> agateau, hi
<agateau> tkamppeter: hi, I read the backlog of yesterday, but was offline
<agateau> tkamppeter: so you want to create an appindicator using python-qt, right?
<tkamppeter> agateau, so you know that it is about bug 857929. It seems that I have fixed it by modifying hp-systray with a one-line patch (see the comments about my work in the bug) for the user who reported this bug.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 857929 in hplip "hp-systray icon does nothing" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/857929
<pitti> didrocks: btw, I cleaned up the pad for some packages which were already uploaded; if you do one, can you please remove it or move to "unapproved"?
<tkamppeter> agateau, this one-line patch does not make an app-indicator of hp-systray but it is a minimum-invasive solution to make it working with sni-qt, for Oneiric, as we are so close to release.
<pitti> didrocks: oh, the libpeas update doesn't happen to fix bug 857348?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 857348 in pygobject "All python plugins are broken by a bad import" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/857348
<agateau> tkamppeter: turns out I didn't read enough backlog :) going through the report comments right now
<didrocks> pitti: ok, I didn't see that category, I was waiting it for being approved to remove it to avoid someone else starting it
<didrocks> pitti: oh right, I tried to import a python plugin and it worked, didn't notice the bug report though, do you want me to reupload with the bug #?
<pitti> didrocks: nah, that's fine; great to hear!
<didrocks> pitti: thanks ;)
<pitti> didrocks: I'll re-test it as well and close it
<chrisccoulson> hah, jo is using oneiric atm, and she's just asked me "what is compiz? it's always closing unexpectedly"
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, double checking is nice, I tried with gedit python plugins
<pitti> yeah, they fail with a linker error right now
<tkamppeter> agateau, now I have observed another bug related to hp-systray and sni-qt: In contrary to the problem of the reporter of the bug for me the icon does not show right after login. I only get it if I either start hp-toolbox or if I kill all processes of hp-systray and then start hp-systray again. In addition, when I click on the icon, it does not happen nothing, as the reporter of the bug describes, but a little gray rectangle apperas fo
<tkamppeter> r me, looks like an empty menu.
<seb128> hey didrocks pitti chrisccoulson
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<pitti> ca va?
<seb128> pitti, how are you?
<didrocks> seb128: good morning
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128, how are you?
<agateau> tkamppeter: I just installed hplip-guy. Is there a way to fake a printer so that I can test it?
<seb128> lut agateau
<agateau> 'lut seb128
<seb128> pitti, yes, had a good night and it's a sunny day starting again
<seb128> didrocks, pitti: seems like you guys have been busy already ;)
<seb128> oh, new unity-greeter \o/
<seb128> bah something "broke" my numpad
<didrocks> seb128: indeed :)
<seb128> I though it was temporary yesterday but it's broken again this morning after a fresh start
<agateau> tkamppeter: regarding the activated() signal: you are correct when you say you won't receive it, at least not when running on Unity. On Unity, both left and right clicks show the menu. On KDE left click emits the activated() signal, right click shows the menu. This is not a bug it is part of the design of app indicators (no longer wonder which mouse button to use)
<GunnarHj> pitti: Hi Martin, today's l-s MP from me available for your consideration. :)
<GunnarHj> https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/language-selector/oneiric/+merge/77109
<GunnarHj> It's a couple of follow-ups from your changes yesterday.
<seb128> hey GunnarHj
<seb128> pitti, do you know when the oneiric translations will be exported?
<seb128> i.e until when translations fix will made it in Oneiric export?
<agateau> tkamppeter: I plugged my printer directly to my laptop and can reproduce the bug, I am investigating
<GunnarHj> seb128: Good morning!
<tkamppeter> agateau, did you apply the one-line patch which I mentioned in comment #6 of the bug? Do you have no icon after login? And an empty menu when clicking on the icon?
<pitti> seb128: I suppose around RC, as usual?
<agateau> tkamppeter: I haven't applied the patch yet. I manually started the app so I can't comment on the "no icon after login". I do have an empty menu when clicking on the icon
<pitti> seb128: we also have the cron jobs which auto-update the updates packages
<seb128> pitti, well I'm just checking because the french guys didn't fix some of the bugs I reported yet and I'm pondering when to ping them again say "it's time guys" ;)
<tkamppeter> agateau, this empty menu is the most important part to fix
<agateau> tkamppeter: understood
<seb128> desrt, \o/
<seb128> thanks for fixing the disk calculation and the mimetype bugs in time for 2.30 ;-)
<seb128> pitti, bug #805252, it's a bug because the desktop menu should be adapted like it was in natty
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 805252 in unity-foundations "appmenu shows normal nautilus menu when desktop is displayed (not the tweaked desktop one)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/805252
<seb128> pitti, i.e not list things like "open a new tab"
<pitti> seb128: *nod*, already discussed with Didier
<seb128> ok, I assumed it might be the case, I'm just catching up on emails and there is no comment after your question ;)
<seb128> I'm commenting on the bug for the track
<pitti> hey GunnarHj
<pitti> GunnarHj: as for removing the languageSupport bits from langcache.py, I actually had that change, but reverted it
<pitti> GunnarHj: as there is also language-selector-kde
<pitti> GunnarHj: I tried to test it, but I was unable to; I didn't see it in the KDE control center, and l-s-kde is now just a control-center plugin
<rodrigo_> morning
<pitti> GunnarHj: so I rather did not want to break it at this time, and just changed the GTK one
<jbicha> oh bother, I guess we get a useless System Settings icon in the default launcher after all
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> jbicha, hey
<jbicha> seb128: hi
<kenvandine> good morning everyone
<seb128> jbicha, do you know if somebody is pushing for the gdm update?
<seb128> we should probably try to get 3.2 and the shell greeter in oneiric
<seb128> but that seems stalled
<seb128> kenvandine, good night? ;-)
<seb128> kenvandine, you decided to stop sleeping? :-)
<kenvandine> hehe... no i am actually up early this time :)
<rodrigo_> hey kenvandine
<seb128> hum
<seb128> kenvandine, it's it like 3am for you?
<seb128> hey rodrigo_
<kenvandine> 4:25
<seb128> oh, I'm one hour off
<rodrigo_> yeah, too early :)
<kenvandine> meeting...
<rodrigo_> hi seb128
<seb128> still very early ;-)
 * kenvandine blames jasoncwarner_ :-D
<jbicha> seb128: GDM 3.0 works & is generally tested in Oneiric, do we want to risk trying GDM 3.2 at this point?
<seb128> jbicha, well I would think the shell greeter is a good part of the GNOME 3.2 experience
<seb128> pitti, ^ do you have any opinion on getting gdm 3.2 in?
<didrocks> jbicha: indeed
<pitti> seb128: hmm, seems fairly risky and involved at this time
<jasoncwarner_> oh, sorry kenvandine it got cancelled
<jasoncwarner_> kenvandine: :(
<pitti> we fixed lightdm to make itself the default on upgrades, which mitigates the risk
<jasoncwarner_> kenvandine: j/k
 * rodrigo_ imagines kenvandine's face now :)
<jasoncwarner_> kenvandine: that would be cruel!
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> :-D
<pitti> seb128: but I wouldn't veto it, as none of our derivatives uses it any more
<rodrigo_> jbicha, have you tried it?
<pitti> jbicha: system settings icon in launcher> *sob*
<jbicha> rodrigo_: only on Fedora 16
<rodrigo_> jbicha, maybe we could have it in the desktop PPA?
<jbicha> pitti: of course I'd rather have a Help button there :) but that proposal didn't get enough support
<didrocks> jbicha: you can discuss about it with JohnLea on #ayatana
<seb128> he will comment on the bug to give some extra details btw
<seb128> jbicha, he said that the bug was approched the wrong way that's why he marked the design component as opinion
<seb128> i.e the bug should have been "need to make easier to access the user documentation"
<seb128> then the bug can discuss solutions
<seb128> rather than coming with a solution
<pitti> GunnarHj: replied to the MP
<didrocks> pitti: team report reminder (I will probably be away during the meeting, doctor appointment, I'll make the wiki page clear enough on what's going on and will be back after)
<jbicha> hmm, we thought the Launcher item was the simplest fix & I did try to draw attention to the issue
<jbicha> https://lists.launchpad.net/ayatana/msg06306.html
<seb128> jbicha, yeah, I don't say that design is right, I'm just trying to sort the "John marked the bug as Opinion without any comment"
<jbicha> seb128: thanks, but OPINION is basically the same as WONTFIX, maybe Ayatana uses their bugs differently but still...
<seb128> jbicha, that's why I asked John to comment
<seb128> jbicha, he basically told me that giving a solution rather than expressing the problem was giving an opinion, and that he doesn't consider "Opinion" as "Wontfix" and he would have "Wontfixed" the bug if he though there was no issue
<seb128> jbicha, he said that somebody should open a bug about "the user documentation should be easier to access" and dup that one from it
<seb128> well, let's wait for him to comment on the bug
<seb128> rodrigo_, hey
<seb128> rodrigo_, what are you working on?
<rodrigo_> hey seb128
<rodrigo_> seb128, glib-networking and folks
<seb128> ok, so still updates
<rodrigo_> yes, anything else you want?
<rodrigo_> oh, he was upset by what I was working on? :)
<rodrigo_> seb128:
<rodrigo_> <rodrigo_> yes, anything else you want?
<rodrigo_> --> seb128 (~seb128@ANancy-258-1-2-194.w90-39.abo.wanadoo.fr) has joined #ubuntu-desktop
<rodrigo_> <rodrigo_> oh, he was upset by what I was working on? :)
<seb128> ups
<seb128> sorry, unity focus issue I closed the wrong dialog
<rodrigo_> :)
<seb128> rodrigo_, not really, I was wondering about the bugs assigned to you since we are getting close from freeze
<seb128> there is a g-s-d segfault which still collect quite some duplicates
<rodrigo_> hmm, which bugs do I have assigned from the oneiric list?
 * rodrigo_ looks
<seb128> rodrigo_, do you think it would be easy to add back a "never" option to the "turn screen off" option?
<rodrigo_> seb128, hmm, not sure, I'll check
<rodrigo_> seb128, ah, you mean http://launchpad.net/bugs/832603 ?
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 832603 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_simple_async_result_complete()" [Critical,Triaged]
<seb128> yes
<rodrigo_> ok, I've been looking at it, but not sure at all what's causing it
<rodrigo_> looking again
<rodrigo_> seb128, that's the only one I have in the oneiric list, do you have any other?
<seb128> rodrigo_, is bug #840535 fixed?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 840535 in gnome-control-center "High contrast inverse large theme does not use large font" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/840535
<rodrigo_> hmm
<rodrigo_> yes, it is indeed
<seb128> rodrigo_, how did you fall so low on assigned bugs? ;)
<seb128> what is pedro doing? :p
<rodrigo_> the a11y theme should include a suggested font
<rodrigo_> seb128, I paid him :)
<pitti> seb128: he just rocks?
<rodrigo_> also, having him on vacation helped :)
<seb128> rodrigo_, well, finish with updates, then it would be nice to check how easy it would be to add the "never" option
<rodrigo_> and yes, I also rock :)
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok
<seb128> I think quite some users will want it
<seb128> we got several people who came with usecases
<seb128> like using screen for monitoring and they don't want it to turn off
<seb128> rodrigo_, you do rock indeed ;)
<rodrigo_> :)
<seb128> rodrigo_, I might triage and assign you a few gcc and gsd issues later
<rodrigo_> ok
<seb128> is http://status.qa.ubuntu.com down?
<pitti> for me, too
<tkamppeter> I have a suggestion to make the printing-related part of the development of Ubuntu even better. I can buy HP printer worth 10000 USD every year on HP's cost, from this year's budget I could also buy some printers for UDSes and Sprints (which will travel around from event to event) and so we can do better testing on the events (and also print boarding passes), for example for things like bug 802304 and bug 857929. WDYT? Or should we ta
<tkamppeter> ke this to today's meeting?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 802304 in xubuntu-meta "FFe: Take hplip-gui into the standard installation/live session of Ubuntu/Edubuntu" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/802304
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 857929 in hplip "hp-systray icon does nothing" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/857929
<tkamppeter> I could also equip certain desktop developers with an HP printer.
<GunnarHj> pitti: Thanks for your comments. I really think we should handle that issue in LangCache.py, or else it would get messy on upgraded systems.
<GunnarHj> Instead of removing the lines, how about
<GunnarHj>   if 'kde-' in sys.argv[0]:
<GunnarHj>       ...
<pitti> GunnarHj: how would that not break ugrades?
<pitti> GunnarHj: how does it break upgrades in the first place?
<pitti> the languageSupport* lists should be empty, and as the GUI does not use them, they should be harmless
<pitti> I still need to take a look at that bug
 * pitti desperately tries to catch up a little on his email
<didrocks> nice https://plus.google.com/u/0/108611501090787019364/posts/fNecdU95gJj
<pitti> mvo: I followed up to bug 854622 with more question -- this is a mystery to me
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 854622 in update-manager "Could not install libglib2.0" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/854622
<pitti> mvo: it very much looks like a side effect of pkgbinarymangler, I just don't see yet how
<pitti> didrocks: oneconf FTW!
<didrocks> :-)
 * didrocks should starts drafting the (crazy) ideas he had for OneConf for P
<pitti> seb128: conffiles> I reinstalled around beta-1
<GunnarHj> pitti: It doesn't exactly break upgrades, but the UI on upgraded (as opposed to freshly installed) systems gets messy.
<mvo> pitti: noodles from #software-center can reproduce this, he has a machine in the broken state
<mvo> pitti: the binary mangler runs only on the buildd, right? so its a real mystery to me how the package is broken on the local machine given that AFAICT all debs are correct
<pitti> mvo: well, you can install it locally for local builds as well
<pitti> but if you don't have it installed, then you shouldn't get a wrong changelog.Debian.gz (and certainly not a truncated one)
<pitti> mvo: I don't see how pkgbinarymangler can make changelog.Debian.gz not a symlink, and still mention a wrong package
<GunnarHj> pitti: So the idea is to execute those three lines if KDE, but not otherwise. Which for us would in effect be as I suggested originally.
<pitti> GunnarHj: so what breaks if these three members get initialized? nothing in the UI uses them
<pitti> in the GTK UI, I mean
<pitti> seb128: I have /etc/xdg/menus/applications.menu, but that seems current
<pitti> seb128: but as I reinstalled, I guess I lost the files, as expected; my question was mainly which particular files need removing, and in which packages (as I don't see them any more)
<mvo> pitti: thanks for the followup, its a mystery to me as well - is (cd / ; md5sum -c /var/lib/dpkg/info/libglib2.0-data.md5sums ) giving you the expected result on your oneiric amd64 machine?
<GunnarHj> pitti: Correct, but as an example for me (who have had quite some languages installed for test purposes) is that if I install Chinese (Simplified), the checkbox next to the language is not ticked, since l-s think that input methods are missing...
<pitti> mvo: I tried this, and changelogs are correct, yes
<tkamppeter> agateau, I have reported my problem which I talked about with you here today as bug 860395.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 860395 in sni-qt "sni-qt and hp-systray interact badly" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/860395
<mvo> pitti: really odd, on my two amd64 I get:
<mvo> zcat /usr/share/doc/libglib2
<mvo> .0-data/changelog.Debian.gz|tail -1
<mvo> # For older changelog entries, run 'apt-get changelog libglib2.0-0'
<pitti> mvo: ah, I have a local build righ tnow
<tkamppeter> agateau, any news on that?
<pitti> mvo: oh, so you can reproduce this as well then?
 * pitti tries downgrading
<mvo> pitti: not in a chroot, not in a apt-clone based upgrade, but a incorrect changelog on my box
<agateau> tkamppeter: I am still investigating, it seems the appindicator display does not notice menu updates
<mvo> pitti: its odd as I downloaded the archive debs and they look fine
<agateau> tkamppeter: if you run killall indicator-application-service, the service gets restarted and the menu appears
<pitti> mvo: yes, same here; I just dpkg-deb -x'ed them
<pitti> hm, seems I can't easily downgrade
<pitti> sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-{0,data,dev,0-dbg,bin}/oneiric
<pitti> wants to remove half of my desktop, too
<mvo> pitti: weeeh. there is also no replaces line nor anything in the mainainter scripts that indicate anything how this could happen
<mvo> pitti: I start to wonder if its actually some sort of dpkg bug, but there is no good evidence for this either
<pitti> ok, downgraded now
<pitti> $ md5sum -c /var/lib/dpkg/info/libglib2.0-data.md5sums
<pitti> usr/share/doc/libglib2.0-data/changelog.Debian.gz: OK
<pitti> ce002095400b45d6a0a93bb03f065edf  usr/share/doc/libglib2.0-data/changelog.Debian.gz
<pitti> mvo: ^ what is it for you?
<pitti> mvo: it correctly says run 'apt-get changelog libglib2.0-data'
<mvo> md5sum /usr/share/doc/libglib2.0-data/changelog.Debian.gz
<mvo> 680a0ae504d012f2e27adbc2def2c707  /usr/share/doc/libglib2.0-data/changelog.Debian.gz
<mvo> same as the libglib2.0-0 changelog
<pitti> md5sum -c /var/lib/dpkg/info/libglib2.0-0:amd64.md5sums is fine as well
<pitti> mvo: WTH
<tkamppeter> agateau, yes, that's it. the problem of HP's menu is that it is dynamic. It adds and removes entries as one adds and removes printers. I have very many HP printers (around 15 entries) and probably this makes the menu generation slow for me and so when sni-qt picks up the menu on hp-systray startup it is still empty.
<pitti> mvo: so something is changing the changelog during install?
<pitti> mvo: what's the expected md5sum in /var/lib/dpkg/info/libglib2.0-data.md5sums, same as mine?
<mvo> pitti: yeah, it looks like it. and I bet its something during a complex run because I did try to reproduce this in chroot with just the glib packages and had no luck there
<agateau> tkamppeter: dynamic menus are correctly handled, I believe it is an initialization issue in sni-qt: once your menu is visible, it should correctly updates itself when you add/remove printers
<mvo> pitti: ce002095400b45d6a0a93bb03f065edf  usr/share/doc/libglib2.0-data/changelog.Debian.gz
<pitti> mvo: ok, that's the one it should have, with "-data"
<mvo> yes
<pitti> /var/lib/dpkg/info/libglib2.0-0:i386.md5sums also ok, FWIW
<pitti> mvo: did this always happen on upgrades from natty?
<pitti> mvo: perhaps natty's glib packages had symlinks, and dpkg fails to replace them with files properly?
<mvo> pitti: I don't think so, but let me try to run a fresh upgrade test
 * pitti downloads natty debs
<pitti> mvo: I mean, do you know if that was ever observed on an install of oneiric b1 or b2?
<mvo> pitti: I don't think so, I'm pretty certain this is a upgrade issue
<pitti> ok
 * mvo runs a full automatic upgrade test now
<pitti> mvo: with multiarch glib packages already installed during natty, or has this been shown to affect a "pure" amd64 install?
 * pitti wonders how to prepare natty  to enable multiarch support, we didn't even support that in natty yet?
<mvo> pitti: this was a pure natty
<mvo> pitti: in my case, in noodles case probably too
<pitti> and natty final had no changelog.Debian.gz symlinks
<RAOF> chrisccoulson: What's the way to get gnome-settings-daemon to print out that fancy timestamped stuff?
<pitti> mvo: do you know how /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/multiarch gets created during upgrade?
<mvo> pitti: I just checked /var/log/apt/history.log - my most recent -data upgrade was from 2.29.16-0ubuntu2 to 2.29.90-0ubuntu1
<mvo> pitti: yes, its created
<pitti> mvo: I suppose some postinst script? or does updtae-manager do that?
<mvo> update-manager is doing it as a quirk handler
<pitti> ah, so a simple apt-get dist-upgrade wouldn't
<mvo> indeed
<pitti> I suppose I could manually create it, and then use apt-get
<mvo> only do-release-upgrade
<mvo> yeah, or just do-release-upgrade from update-manager-core, that will take care of it too
<mvo> pitti: upgrade is now running, we should have some more data after lunchtime
<pitti> mvo: hm, I tried to upgrade natty to oneiric glibc/glib2.0  and then install libglib2.0-0:i386, all worked
<pitti> if it was a problem with the .debs and pkgbinarymangler, that ought to have exposed the problem by now?
<mvo> pitti: right, maybe its a problem with dpkg during the upgrade? I'm currently trying to find some way to reproduce this
<pitti> but why the heck would it install libglib2.0-data's changelog.Debian.gz into doc/libglib2.0-0 ?
<pitti> didrocks: btw, is http://start.ubuntu-fr.org/10.04/ still relevant/ http://start.ubuntu.com/ is translated these days
<pitti> didrocks: i. e. is there anything extra but translations for which the French loco would want their own start page?
<didrocks> pitti: there is the "enventelibre" shop link (shop that I launched a few years ago to sell ubuntu-fr's goodies and now that tries to gather all "free software goodies" for non governemental organization around free software) in addition to the canonical shop
<pitti> didrocks: ah, thanks
<didrocks> it's where we sell our mugs, TS, stickers, french CD respin
<didrocks> (I need to ask Julie to redo the design btw, thanks for reminding me that ;))
<pitti> didrocks: oh, seems it actually drops the link to the canonical shop then?
<didrocks> argh, I asked to fix that twice already
<didrocks> there was at natty launch the two links
 * didrocks finds the ubuntu-fr webteam
<mvo> pitti: it all does not make much sense, I do agree :/
<didrocks> pitti: http://start.ubuntu-fr.org/11.04/ is the natty one
<didrocks> but there is only the canonical shop, which wasn't what was planned
<pitti> mvo: I hope it's not one of these "doesn't print on Tuesdays" bugs again :)
<jasoncwarner_> hey rodrigo_, I just got https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/832603 again. Any hope of getting that fixed? seems to effect quite a few people.
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 832603 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_simple_async_result_complete()" [Critical,Triaged]
<pitti> (still my all-times favourite bug)
<didrocks> pitti: as well, the documentation link point to the french one, not the english one, same for the forum
<jasoncwarner_> pitti: doesn't print on tuesdays ? sounds like a good bug ;)
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: bug 248619, if you are into funny history reading
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 248619 in file "file incorrectly labeled as Erlang JAM file" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/248619
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: of course the bug title was eventually updated to describe the underlying reason
<jasoncwarner_> pitti: a pity, really ;) it should have stayed that way like bug #1 ;)
<ubot2> jasoncwarner_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Not reporting large bug)
<rodrigo_> jasoncwarner_, looking at it, hard to know what's causing it, but yes, looking
<pitti> it was a lot more fun back then when people said "OO.o doesn't print!" -- next day, bug response: "can you try foo" -- "ah, that worked" -- next week: "argh, now broken again", etc.
<jasoncwarner_> rodrigo_: thanks..
 * jasoncwarner_ reading doesn't print on tuesdays bug
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: (the actual fun is in the duplicates)
<jasoncwarner_> pitti: this bug title is awsome: "I am unable to print from open office, I tried reinstalling open office but it did not work. I use a brother mfc240c printer and I am running Hardy. Printing from other apps has not been an issue. "
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: of course you got into all kinds of red herrings there, like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cupsys/+bug/255161/comments/26
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 255161 in cupsys "I am unable to print from open office, I tried reinstalling open office but it did not work. I use a brother mfc240c printer and I am running Hardy. Printing from other apps has not been an issue. (dup-of: 248619)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 248619 in file "file incorrectly labeled as Erlang JAM file" [High,Fix released]
<jasoncwarner_> hmm..I wonder if the description is going to be longer or shorter ;) can he have more to say?
<pitti> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cupsys/+bug/255161/comments/28 was the one that finally lighted it up
<jasoncwarner_> pitti: dude...I would have pulled my hair out searching for that...tlak about ...weird
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: everyone was :)
<seb128> pitti, re, sorry I was out to buy food and some stuff
<didrocks> seb128: food? Some people… eat? :)
<seb128> pitti, the 2 I know about are gnome-menus which shipped a /etc/xdg/menus/gnome-applications.menu by error during the cycle (debian rename those to append gnome-) so it's an oneiric to oneiric issue
<seb128> pitti, and gnome-screensaver /etc/xdg/menus/screensaver.menu being deprecated since it stopped support "hacks"
<seb128> didrocks, it seems so ;)
<didrocks> seb128: waow! ;-)
<seb128> sorry
<seb128> it's /etc/xdg/menus/gnome-screensaver.menu
<seb128> pitti, I've updated the etherpad with the details
<pitti> seb128: cheers
<rodrigo_> hmm, seems some packages are broken on powerpc, and g-s-d and g-c-c failing to build there
<pitti> rodrigo_: no, ppc is just waaaay behind
<rodrigo_> ok
<pitti> rodrigo_: we can retry the builds in a bit once it caught up
<Laney> rodrigo_: hrm, we should have removed the syncdaemon build-dep, eh?
<Laney> I think ppc is a chain of skew starting at atk1.0
<Laney> from what I can see (and it's just been built, so should catch up)
<rodrigo_> ok
<bigon> I guess it's a bit too late, but in debian pkg-gnome was planning to use xz tarballs for 3.2 release
<bigon> so if you wanted to be able to sync at some point
<pitti> bigon: we already have orig.tar.xz in both distributions, that works fine
<pitti> e. g. upower
<bigon> ok
<pitti> colord, too
<bigon> (well empathy is not, but I guess we'll never sync or merge)
<pitti> bigon: at some point again maybe, once Debian updates to GNOME 3.2? the indicator patches are gone, not sure if there's anything else which is a permanent diversion; launchpad-integration maybe
<seb128> yes, lpi
<tkamppeter> pitti, jasoncwarner_, updated the title of bug 248619, for otther to have it easier to find this nice story ...
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 248619 in file "file incorrectly labeled as Erlang JAM file" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/248619
<pitti> tkamppeter: heh, indeed; this bug deserves it :)
<tkamppeter> bug 248619
<Laney> as in, you guys should consider using .orig.tar.xz from now on too
<jasoncwarner_> ok everyone...off to bed. see you in the morning.
<seb128> Laney, I think that's oneiric+1 for now
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, 'night
<Laney> yes
<seb128> Laney, we got GNOME 3.2 uploaded
<seb128> well we will not have a choice in Oneiric+1
<pitti> whoops, meeting reminder; sent now
<seb128> since GNOME will stop .bz2
<Laney> oh, well that's alright then ;-)
<pitti> Laney: yes, I agree
<Laney> I guess syncing won't be an issue at this point anyway
<pitti> so far we used .bz2 to not immediately break backporting
<chrisccoulson> RAOF, http://paste.ubuntu.com/697805/
<chrisccoulson> you also need to build with --enable-profiling
<RAOF> chrisccoulson: Ta.
<jibel> after today's update, the power preferences of my systems changed to suspend after 30mn of inactivity when plugged in. Is that on purpose or a bug ?
<seb128> jibel, did the preference change or did the behaviour change?
<jibel> seb128, the preference changed
<seb128> jibel, they fixed a bug which was making that action not work
<seb128> ok, dunno then that's not supposed to
<seb128> check with rodrigo_
<seb128> the behaviour might be normal, it was just buggy and didn't work before for some users
<jibel> oh, so maybe it didn't work before but didn't noticed it because that was the behavior I expected
<mvo> with the app-indicators, is there a way to know if the current system actually supports them? something like gtk_status_icon_is_embedded() just for app_indicators
<seb128> jibel, that would rather make sense
<pitti> it's still a rather bad default at least in AC mode IMHO
<seb128> mvo, not sure, it auto fallback to gtkstatusicon but I guess you want to handle cases without systray as well?
<seb128> pitti, yeah, I agree it's a bug, I would just be surprised that the preference value changed
<mvo> seb128: hm, actually that automatic fallback may be good enough
<jibel> seb128, thanks, I'll verify that the preference doesn't change on upgrade just to make sure.
<seb128> jibel, can you open a bug about the default not being correct?
<seb128> we probably want to distro patch it out
<pitti> gnome-settings-daemon, righT?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> pitti, http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-settings-daemon/commit/?h=gnome-3-2&id=fd39994207a4e0cf3e9d47c1c810d988cb4b6dde
<seb128> it's the "fix"
<seb128> didrocks, pitti: btw I just dumped a bunch of new updates on the etherpad
<seb128> just for info
<seb128> I will start on some of those soon
<didrocks> already started glibmm, but waiting for the new glib to be published for it
<seb128> great
<jibel> seb128, bug 860485
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 860485 in gnome-settings-daemon "bad default setting: suspend after 30min when plugged in" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/860485
<rodrigo_> jibel, looking
<seb128> jibel, rodrigo_: thanks
<mdeslaur> pitti: I can still wait for cups, if you plan on syncing it before we release
<GunnarHj> pitti: Updated the l-s MP.
<tkamppeter> agateau, thanks for the quick fix on the empty menu problem. Now only the problem of the missing icon on login is remaining.
<tkamppeter> agateau, I tested with the unpatched HPLIP and it worked, so it seems that for a standard Unity desktop the patch on HPLIP is not needed. Can you tell me whether it is perhaps needed for other desktops? Especially as the reporter of bug 857929 told that my patch fixed it for him.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 857929 in hplip "hp-systray icon does nothing" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/857929
<xclaesse> what's the package installing a gtk module that modify scrollbars?
<ricotz> xclaesse, overlay-scrollbar
<mdeslaur> pitti: fyi, cups patch is here: http://cups.org/str.php?L3914 (commited as r9865)
 * rodrigo_ lunch
<pitti> eek, just hit the "suspend after 30 mins" bug
<pitti> that broke my running rsync and dchroot upgrade
<pitti> mdeslaur: is there a bug for it, or a pointer to the patch?
<mdeslaur> <mdeslaur> pitti: fyi, cups patch is here: http://cups.org/str.php?L3914 (commited as r9865)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, the suspend after 30 minutes thing is stupid
<pitti> mdeslaur: sorry; IRC also got interrupted due to the suspend, I probably lost some messages
<chrisccoulson> i changed that after my laptop suspended partway through a firefox build
<mdeslaur> pitti: oh, did you mean a ubuntu bug?
<pitti> mdeslaur: cups STR is fine, thanks
<mdeslaur> pitti: thanks!
<agateau> tkamppeter: The patch can be useful on KDE, because on KDE left-click emits the activated() signal, which is usually bound to showing a window. In the case of hp-systray, showing the menu on left click makes more sense.
<seb128> pitti, jibel opened a bug and rodrigo_ is on it
<pitti> seb128: ah, I'm assigning it to rodrigo_ then, thanks!
<seb128> yw
<tkamppeter> agateau, so I will upload the patched HPLIP.
<agateau> tkamppeter: don't you have an issue with an empty first item as well?
<agateau> tkamppeter: I have a patch for this
<tkamppeter> agateau, I have this issue, so make the patch available for me to test.
<agateau> tkamppeter: here you are: http://pastebin.com/2h9Lc0Jg
<tkamppeter> OK, it is in HPLIP, so I will try it and add it to my HPLIP upload.
<jml> hello
<jml> I'm following some instructions trying to debug a screen jitter
<jml> the instructions say to run xdiagnose, but when I do, I get this traceback: http://paste.ubuntu.com/697840/
<seb128> hey jml
<agateau> tkamppeter: good. I am looking into the starup issue now
<agateau> *startup
<seb128> jml, you don't use grub? do you have this file?
<jml> seb128: I don't know if I use grub. The file does not exist.
<jml> seb128: I'm guessing I use grub, that seems pretty normal.
<seb128> jml, I would suggest opening the bug if there is not one already and create a dummy file to workaround the issue
<jml> seb128: ok. thanks.
<seb128> jml, well it's not normal to not have this file afaik
<seb128> jml, but people like cjwatson would probably have a better clue about if the missing default grub config is a bug
<tkamppeter> agateau, works, thank you. So all the nice text formatting and adding icon breaks the overtaking by sni-qt?
<jml> seb128: ok, thanks.
<tkamppeter> pitti, CUPS is correctly stack-tracing now! See bug 860498 (seems to be something broken in Tim Waugh's Avahi patch).
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 860498 in cups "cupsd crashed with SIGSEGV in main() : cannot access memory at address 0x7ffffff7" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/860498
 * pitti does the "give back glib2.0 for test suite timeout" game again
<seb128> pitti, :-(
<pitti> tkamppeter: oh, good!
<mvo> seb128: can i haz unknown mimetype search back in nautilus? context is http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/28148/
<seb128> mvo, change the --disable-pk to --enable in the rules
<mvo> seb128: it seems like there is something now based on PK and some online service but I would rather see us using s-c
<seb128> mvo, it should "just work" with aptdaemon?
<seb128> mvo, I noticed that but it was after ff and I didn't have time to play with it
<seb128> mvo, it was somewhat on my "check next cycle" list
<mvo> seb128: well, if its using the session installer, yes. but it will sitll lack all the review data that we can provide when launching s-c instead
<mvo> seb128: sure, next cycle is fine
<seb128> mvo, shouldn't an "install this package" in aptdaemon open s-c?
<seb128> mvo, I'm not sure how different that is from i.e file-roller installing "unzip" when you click on a zip file
<seb128> or unrar
<seb128> mvo, can we do the dbus calls just do the right thing?
<seb128> mvo, but otherwise I'm fine patching nautilus to use s-c if you think it's better, you have probably a better understanding of the technical difference with aptdaemon etc ;-)
<pitti> mdeslaur: does this have a CVE?
<mdeslaur> pitti: CVE-2011-3170
<ubot2> mdeslaur: The gif_read_lzw function in filter/image-gif.c in CUPS 1.4.8 and earlier does not properly handle the first code word in an LZW stream, which allows remote attackers to trigger a heap-based buffer overflow, and possibly execute arbitrary code, via a crafted stream, a different vulnerability than CVE-2011-2896. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2011-3170)
<pitti> mdeslaur: cheers
<mvo> seb128: for a lot of cases like "unrar" its pretty simple and we don't need s-c, just the dbus call
<seb128> mvo, ok, well easy solution is to turn that configure flag on I guess, you might still want to try to get that for Oneiric maybe, and patches welcome for s-c :-)
<mvo> seb128: *but* (there is always a but, isn't there ? ;) - for mime:text/html or anything like this the user may want to see more choices
<mvo> seb128: I think that actually works already, I clicked on other-application, find-online and got a sesison-installer prompt and a list of apps
<mvo> seb128: but no screenshots, no ratings etc, we can do better than that ;)
<seb128> mvo, oh ok
<seb128> great, let's improve next cycle then ;-)
<seb128> mvo, can you open a bug about it?
<seb128> mvo, I want to start building a list of those sort of polish and push for working on those for the lts
<seb128> i.e no new features, bug fixing and polish instead ;-)
<kamstrup> is dpm not around today?
<seb128> kamstrup, the holiday calendar doesn't mark him as being on holidays, maybe check with somebody from his team, i.e dholbach or jcastro
<dobey> kamstrup: he seems to be on the other server? :)
<dobey> err, no
<dobey> my bad
<mvo> seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/860536
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 860536 in nautilus "Please integrate with software-center to search for new apps" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> mvo, danke
<mvo> yw
<mvo> mpt: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/860536 <- you are probably interessted in this one as well
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 860536 in nautilus "Please integrate with software-center to search for new apps" [Undecided,New]
<kamstrup> dobey: where in the world is dpm ;-)
<dobey> kamstrup: no idea. e-mail him :)
<dobey> or call his mobile
<kamstrup> dobey: that would spoil the hunt!
<mpt> mvo, do you know of reliable instructions to produce the "I don't know what to open this with" dialog? I tried downloading a .dwg file but Nautilus tried to open it in Geany...
<dobey> track him with GPS? :)
<kamstrup> mpt: cat /dev/urandom > ~/document.wtf ? ;-)
<seb128> mpt, uninstall evince and try to open a pdf I guess
<kamstrup> mpt: and then ctrl-c that before you fill you hd with random stuff ;-)
<seb128> kamstrup, it will only work on known mimetype which have an handle I think
<seb128> kamstrup, so you need to try to open a valid file which doesn't have an handle installed
<seb128> handler
<mpt> kamstrup, that opens in gedit :-/
<kamstrup> mpt: lol!
<kamstrup> mpt: sorry :-)
<pedro_> dobey, hi, are you working on the u1 plugin for banshee? ;-)
<mpt> "The file you opened has some invalid characters. If you continue editing this file you could corrupt this document." "You don't say."
<pitti> mdeslaur: uploaded to sid and oneiric
<mdeslaur> pitti: cool, thanks!
<dobey> pedro_: hi. in what sense? :)
<pedro_> dobey, bug 851044 ; banshee is crashing while scrolling in the u1 plugin
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 851044 in overlay-scrollbar "Banshee.exe crashed with SIGABRT in g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__VOID() / while using Ubuntu 1 Store." [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/851044
<dobey> that sounds like a webkit issue?
<pedro_> dobey, seems to be reproducible only in that plugin, the amazon one which seems to use webkit as well is not crashing if you try the same there
<pedro_> any webkit expert in the room ? ;-)
<seif> where is daniel holbach
<pitti> seif: dholback in #ubuntu-devel
<pitti> seif: ergh, "dholbach"
<pitti> seb128: FTR, I didn't see zenity or evince in unapproved
<seb128> pitti, ups
<seb128> pitti, I copied them in the wrong etherpad section, but just uploaded since I just had them done, so they should show up in 1 minute
<pitti> seb128: thanks
<seb128> thank you for checking and reviewing our uploads :-)
<pitti> hmm - upower claims that I have a battery of 0 Wh
<pitti> (linux does)
<seb128> pitti, that's not very powerful ;-)
<desrt> seb128: no worries :)
<seb128> desrt, now if only it was building :p
<desrt> seb128: uh?
<desrt> seb128: as in the builders are busy or as in i released a tarball that doesn't build? :p
<seb128> desrt, testsuit timeouted the builds, pitti has to retry !amd64 which got licky
<seb128> lucky
<desrt> seb128: >:|
<desrt> seb128: did doko fix that bug yet?
<seb128> is that a libc bug?
<desrt> ya
<desrt> i reported it in launchpad a while ago, got sick of waiting for a response (of _any_ kind), reported it against fedora and it was fixed 2 days later
<desrt> so i linked him to the fedora fix, and i think nothing happened after that, too
<pitti> rodrigo_: I just fixed bug 854525; can I upload, or are you still working on c-c?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 854525 in gnome-control-center ""When lid is close" appears on system with no lid" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/854525
<desrt> seb128: fix was uploaded 23 hours ago
<seb128> desrt, do you have the bug number?
<desrt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eglibc/+bug/838975
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 838975 in eglibc "weird pthread/fork race/deadlock" [High,Fix released]
<desrt> seb128: hopefully that's the problem you're hitting. maybe there's another problem on top of it. :)
<seb128> desrt, what needs that fix? the chroot or the builder install?
<seb128> desrt, because glib build was today so the builder environment got that fixed libc
<desrt> seb128: the only other issue i know is that some of our testcases (gapplication and a couple gdbus ones) fork() while holding a GMainContext
<desrt> which isn't valid
<desrt> it's one of those things that you get away with 99%+ of the time, but sometimes get hit
<desrt> which test locked?
<desrt> (we fixed that issue on master after the gmain rewriting, but didn't backport the disruption to stable)
<seb128> pitti, ^ did you keep a log of failed builds?
<pitti> sorry, no
<seb128> desrt, ok, the retried just worked on i386 so let's see next time
<dobey> pedro_: hrmm, actually, it looks like that might just be in mono itself. weird
<desrt> seb128: sigh
<desrt> seb128: something about your builders really like to mess up our tests :)
<desrt> seb128: i actually hit a really cool testcase failure the other day....
<seb128> desrt, it seems so ;-)
<desrt> in our GDateTime tests we had code like this:
<desrt> x = get_time_from_libc()
<desrt> y = g_date_time_now()
<desrt> ... compare x to y ...
<desrt> of course, when it compared the seconds it was 22 vs 23 :)
<mvo> no authenticated proxy settings in gnome-control-center anymore? or am I just not finding the right knob?
<seb128> desrt, you need a slower laptop to catch those things :p
<desrt> seb128: or higher resolution time :)
<seb128> mvo, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=646354
<ubot2> Gnome bug 646354 in Network "Network proxy has no proxy authorization" [Normal,New]
<rodrigo_> pitti, yes, preparing a couple of fixes, so don't upload please
<mvo> seb128: ta!
<seb128> mvo, yw ;-)
<pitti> rodrigo_: ok; pushed my fix, so please pull
<pitti> rodrigo_: it's test-built and tested
<rodrigo_> ok
<seb128> do you guys get u1 notifications for file being synced on Oneiric?
<seb128> ignore that
<seb128> it works
<pitti> seb128: I got it maybe two weeks ago
<pitti> (but now my music has finished syncing)
<pitti> desrt: I think https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glib2.0/2.30.0-0ubuntu2/+build/2809209 has hanged there for a long time, in case that helps
<jjardon> Hi, I getting very strange values about the time to charge in my battery, could someone confirm? run upower -d and then take a look to the "time to full" line
<jjardon> Do we have a kernel upgrade recently?
<pitti> we got one today
<pitti> due to bumping -meta
<pitti> jjardon: I noticed that with the new kernel I get one battery which isn't actually existing
<desrt> pitti: i don't imagine there is any hope at all of getting a backtrace on one of these hangs?
<pitti>     energy:              0 Wh
<pitti> and so on
<pitti> desrt: not easily; perhaps you can talk lamont into hooking strace to that thing or so
<pitti> jjardon: [    0.865598] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery absent)
<pitti> jjardon: ^ that's what I get in dmesg now; do you get something similar?
<pitti> jjardon: (it is right in the sense that I actually took out the battery from the laptop)
<pitti> but until yesterday the kernel didn't expose a bogus battery for this
<rodrigo_> bug #860497
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 860497 in gnome-control-center "[UIFe] system informations should show the Ubuntu version and logo" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/860497
<jjardon> pitti: mine is correct: [    1.300722] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)
<jjardon> but the reported chargue of the battery Its not correct
<pitti> jjardon: ok, then I assume you mean something else than "0 Wh" by "strange"?
<seb128> rodrigo_, yes?
<pitti> jjardon: I've also seen the values be multiplied by ten after resuming
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes what? :)
<seb128> rodrigo_, did you want to ask or say anything about the bug? or you just used the bot to get the url? ;-)
<jjardon> pitti: for example, charging the battery the time to chargue starts by 1 hour, and then start to grow
<rodrigo_> seb128, just wanted the bot to give me the url, sorry :)
<pitti> jjardon: ah, I never saw that; but I didn't try battery with current kernel yet
<seb128> rodrigo_, nw ;-)
<jjardon> I just get 4 hours to charge and suddenlly the battery is fully charged
<chrisccoulson> pitti - bug 852406?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 852406 in linux "Phantom battery appears after resume from suspend" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/852406
<rodrigo_> jjardon, is it an old battery? this usually happens to me (also when recharging) when the battery gets a bit old and if I had it for long plkugged when 100% charged
<chrisccoulson> i've had that ever since i got my new laptop though
<pitti> chrisccoulson: maybe
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ooh, wait
<pitti> chrisccoulson: indeed, it suspended over lunch break, that could be it
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, it seems my laptop has a second battery slot, but the kernel actually exposes a bogus battery in sysfs after resuming
<chrisccoulson> i also see "ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery absent)" at startup too
<jjardon> rodrigo_: not too old, and It was working correctly like a week ago
<rodrigo_> jjardon, do you usually keep it plugged when it's 100% charged?
<rodrigo_> as I said, that's happened to me in a lot of laptops after some use
<seb128> jjardon, try rebooting on the previous kernel and see if that's still an issue?
<rodrigo_> also, having 1 hour something of battery, and suddenly the laptop shutting down because of no battery
<jjardon> rodrigo_: Id say that is a kernel bug
<rodrigo_> jjardon, ok, that's better than having a broken battery :)
<jjardon> :)
<rodrigo_> seb128, so, where's the ubuntu logo appropriate for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/860497 ?
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 860497 in gnome-control-center "[UIFe] system informations should show the Ubuntu version and logo" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rodrigo_> is /usr/share/icons/gnome/scalable/places/ubuntu-logo.svg good?
<jjardon> ok, definetly something wrong is happening here: discharge your battery a little from full-charged. Start to charge again. Unplug the AC: I get a popup about my battery is critically low and the laptop hibernates
<seb128> rodrigo_, the googledoc says "ask rosie for the asset", try to ask design?
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, right
<pitti> back in 30, supermarket
<agateau> tkamppeter: formatting is indeed not supported by sni-qt as in: you can't really create title items. regarding icons: it is possible to use icons but they must be file-based: right now hp-systray loads the icon pixmaps itself and passes pixmaps to sni-qt. This is not supported.
<rodrigo_> do we install gnome-icon-theme-full by default?
<rodrigo_> well, no worry
<tkamppeter> agateau, this is only cosmetic, more important is to get the hp-systray indicator icon on login.
<agateau> tkamppeter: I am on it, but it's a bit more work than I expected
<ogra_> hmm, so if i enable the "show time in panel" feature in gnome-power-manager it shows "Unknown Time" if my battery is charged
<ogra_> does that sound like a bug to anyone else ?
<ogra_> i mean, literally it does what its supposed to ... but i think it should just hide the time bit altogether if it cant show a time
<seb128> rodrigo_, no, that was the point of the new binary, not installing it ;-)
<seb128> rodrigo_, it's easy to move icons in the default set if some are missing though
<seb128> rodrigo_, bug #860485 would the ui bug lead to a wrong config?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 860485 in gnome-settings-daemon "bad default setting: suspend after 30min when plugged in" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/860485
<seb128> rodrigo_, because we got several people including pitti and chrisccoulson who had it suspending
<jjardon> ogra_: seems a bug in the kernel
<jjardon> ogra_: whats the output of upower -d
<ogra_> jjardon, why the kernel ?
<ogra_> oh, it still thinks it charges
<jjardon> I get strange values from upower here too
<jjardon> ogra_: what happen if you are charging and unplug the AC?
<ogra_> well, i dont use a std kernel ... my arch is a bit behind
<ogra_> i get proer time values
<ogra_> *proper
<ogra_> hmm, discussing with the kernel maintainer it seems my battery just charges veeery slow and it should be normal
<ogra_> so i guess the time value for g-p-m is just to small to compute it
<jjardon> ogra_: the time value is too big, in that case
<ogra_> or that
<jjardon> what upower -d reports in time to charge?
<ogra_> time to full:        48 seconds
<ogra_> (which is indeed nonsense)
<rodrigo_> seb128, hmm, maybe g-s-d doesn't take into account the gsettings key, looking
<pitti> didrocks: you are working on glibmm2.4, right? gtkmm needs that
<didrocks> pitti: feel free to store it, last time I upgraded (2 hours ago, I stil didn't get an updated glib)
<didrocks> pitti: and I need to write the team report now as I've a doctor appointment during the meeting
<pitti> didrocks: it built on all arches now
<pitti> didrocks: oh, nothing serious I hope?
<didrocks> pitti: no, just need a certificate to have the licence to take some rock dance lessons :)
<pitti> you need a certificate for that? wow
<pitti> didrocks: ok, pushed to bzr, waiting for glibmm then
<pitti> didrocks: libglib is on archive.u.c. now FYI
<didrocks> pitti: ok, apt-get update and upgrade now
<didrocks> while writing the meeting report
<pitti> jasoncwarner, Sweetshark, bryceh, chrisccoulson, didrocks, tremolux, Riddell, kenvandine, cyphermox, mterry, rodrigo_, seb128, tkamppeter, pedro_: meeting reminder in 10 mins
<cyphermox> aye!
 * kenvandine goes to refill coffee first
<pedro_> kenvandine, happy birthday!
<seb128> kenvandine, so your birthday present was a 4am phone call from jasoncwarner_? ;-)
<seb128> call->meeting
<pitti> ooh, happy birthday ken!
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, happy birthday!
<kenvandine> thx
 * kenvandine waves
<pitti> jasoncwarner, Sweetshark, bryceh, chrisccoulson, didrocks, tremolux, Riddell, kenvandine, cyphermox, mterry, rodrigo_, seb128, tkamppeter, pedro_: meeting now
 * pedro_ waves
<seb128> rodrigo_, oh btw cyphermox landed the nm-applet new lib so your can drop the gcc commit revert
<seb128> hey
<pitti> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2011-09-27
<seb128> hey pedro_ ;-)
<cyphermox> o/
<didrocks> (please refresh, just posted the unity report)
<pitti> so according to the weekly summary this was clearly a LibO fixing week :)
<pedro_> lut seb128 :-)
<pitti> Sweetshark: (nice job)
<pitti> and new unity with some umphteen fixes, yay
<pitti> kenvandine: anything to discuss partner-wise?
<kenvandine> yeah
<pitti> I guess the music scope is the big thing this week?
<kenvandine> not really... round of bug fix releases for indicators coming
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, but libnm-gtk doesn't seem to be available in the repo, will ask him after the meeting
<pitti> rodrigo_: just binNEWed it an hour or so ago
 * didrocks runs will bb in 40 minutes hopefully
<rodrigo_> pitti, ah
<pitti> didrocks: thanks for the wiki update
<didrocks> pitti: I'll take care of glibmm and gtkmm after
<seb128> didrocks, see you
<kenvandine> that is all i have
<pitti> didrocks: gtkmm3.0 is already in ubuntu:gtkmm3.0
<pitti> didrocks: (not yet test-built, of course), but I can continue this tomorrow morning
<didrocks> pitti: ok, thanks :)
<pitti> kenvandine: bug 851691 is a bit of a concern
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 851691 in unity-lens-music "[FFE] Add support for U1 in the music lens" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/851691
<pitti> it's veeeery late, and hasn't really been tested yet
<didrocks> I guess this one is on my plate :)
<pitti> I understand it's in ubuntu-desktop?
<didrocks> pitti: it's basically the one in the ubuntu-desktop ppa for a while
<didrocks> but I agree it's late
<tkamppeter> hi
<pitti> didrocks: are there some testing instructions somewhere, so that we can test this from the PPA a bit?
<didrocks> pitti: I guess I need the release of the last version (the one which doesn't need the environment variable then)
<didrocks> pitti: and then, yeah, I can give you some instructions for tomorrow morning
<didrocks> I tested, found some unity crashes, they are fixed now in oneiric
<didrocks> and I listed some bugs that needed to be fixed before entering oneiric (not related to the FFe itself)
<pitti> didrocks: thanks, that's appreciated, and would help for the FFE
<didrocks> they are all fixed after 2 weeks
<didrocks> just to tell it's been tested, but more testing is appreciated, right, will setup that tomorrow once I get the release :)
 * didrocks really runs now, ttyl
<pitti> ok, thanks
<pitti> anything else that we need to discuss?
<cyphermox> yup
<pitti> cyphermox: go :)
<cyphermox> just got wind of https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=736489 , not sure if it applies to us, but fyi :)
<ubot2> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 736489 in glib2 "[ppc64] wrong mapping for G_TYPE_ENUM to libffi type" [Urgent,New]
<pitti> does that apply to us? the powerpc binaries are all 32 bit, I though
<cyphermox> it might on arm
 * Sweetshark grumbles. missed the praise because I wanted to get the patches for ubuntu4 to fix commited before the meeting ...
<pitti> hm, arm is little-endian and 32 bit
<cyphermox> also, NM has a pretty annoying bug right now: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/856333
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 856333 in network-manager "(oneiric) wired connection unnaturally slow" [Medium,In progress]
<cyphermox> any help would be welcome, but it seems to be muchly an issue in libnl, I'm working on it and it was submitted upstream
<pitti> cyphermox: I've seen the same issue for years, I don't think it's new; did it get worse?
<cyphermox> pitti: this is with connecting wifi and wired at the same time
<seb128> oh, that's a nm issue? I switched to wifi this week, I though my router was broken
<cyphermox> it definitely did work in Natty
<seb128> router or cable or something
<cyphermox> seb128: routes are missing a "metric X" value; which causes something like 80% packet loss, if not 100%
<pitti> cyphermox: I was once connected to both eth and wifi at the same time in natty, and it did exactly that -- half of the TCP connectinos were broken
<seb128> didn't have time to investigate yet, it's just that wifi works fine
<cyphermox> pitti: WFM ;)
<cyphermox> adding the metric makes it work too, some maybe you were seeing something else too
<cyphermox> anyway, that's all I had
<Sweetshark> oh oh, I got another one: I announce my candidacy for the TDF BoD http://nabble.documentfoundation.org/Candidacy-for-Board-of-Directors-seat-Bjoern-Michaelsen-td3372142.html
<pitti> ok, good luck with debugging that then!
<seb128> rodrigo_, you should do a reminder for your motu application there ;-)
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, I need the endorsements 1st
<seb128> rodrigo_, well I was suggesting that it was a good time to remind people about your wikipage :)
<rodrigo_> ah, ok :)
<rodrigo_> please endorse me at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RodrigoMoya/MOTUApplication and your salaries will be increased!!!
<kenvandine> woot
<rodrigo_> </electoral_campaign>
 * kenvandine jumps on that
<pitti> Sweetshark: nice! sounds like a lot of sitting in meetings?
<pitti> AOB? if not, I'll let everyone go back to fixing oneiric :)
<pedro_> o/
<pedro_> just an small item
<pitti> pedro_: go ahead, please
<pedro_> we need someone to please look at bug 851044
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 851044 in banshee "Banshee.exe crashed with SIGABRT in g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__VOID() / while using Ubuntu 1 Store." [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/851044
<Sweetshark> yes, and getting them to sign off that the foundation money is needed for my private yacht ...
<pitti> Sweetshark: ah, of course
<pedro_> it's making banshee crash while using U1 , not sure if its a webkit issue or mono
<pedro_> so expertise is needed there ;-)
<pitti> is there a reproducer?
<pedro_> its easy to reproduce just following the steps on the description
<pitti> fortunately we have so many mono developers around (oh wait..)
<pedro_> aka scrolling while in U1
<pedro_> lol
<rodrigo_> pedro_, if it's the music store, dobey is working on it, dobey?
<pedro_> I thought seb128 was a mono developer
 * pedro_ run away
<pitti> presumably the music store then
<tkamppeter> pitti, have you seen my suggestion about buying printers for UDSes and sprints?
<seb128> pedro_, yeah, better to run
<rodrigo_> :)
<seb128> I've no clue about mono ;-)
<pitti> tkamppeter: I did; I think it's a great idea, but we need to discuss that with IS; I think mail is better there
<rodrigo_> seb128, it's monkey in Spanish
<seb128> pedro_, seems like a bug u1 should handle
<seb128> rodrigo_, is that pedro_'s nickname?
<seb128> ;-)
<pedro_> !
<pitti> tkamppeter: as they'd need to handle the logistics
<pedro_> seb128, i'll subscribe the u1 team to it
<rodrigo_> seb128, :)
<pedro_> seb128, and btw that's how we said france in spanish :-P
<seb128> pedro_, or assign to them
<rodrigo_> pedro_, now you'd better run away for real :)
<pedro_> lol
<pedro_> i'm lucky to no be near seb128 ;-)
 * pedro_ looks around
<seb128> pedro_, that time will come don't worry
<rodrigo_> I expect lots of knocking on our door at UDS this time
<seb128> that hotel is no fun though, there are at least 2 rooms before the bed, hard to make that much noise on the door ;-)
<rodrigo_> cool! :)
<pitti> sounds like a wrap to me
<pitti> thanks everyone!
<seb128> yes, I was going to say
<seb128> sorry for turning the end of meeting in random joke comments ;-)
<seb128> thanks pitti
<pitti> no problem :)
<pitti> fun is what this is all about
<tkamppeter> pitti, and printers for individual developers I can handle directly with the developer. So only developers or team leaders, or ... should peak up if there are needs.
<tkamppeter> pitti, how to contact the IS team?
<pitti> tkamppeter: I'll follow up to your mail
<seb128> ok, time for some sport, I will be back in ~1h
<pitti> TTFN for me, too; see you tomorrow!
<seb128> pitti, have fun, see you tomorrow
<seb128> rodrigo_, the nm binaries are there if you want to upgrade
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok
<mdeslaur> seb128: can I upload a fix for #859498 ? I'll send it upstream after
<dobey> rodrigo_: dobey is not working on it
<dobey> pedro_: so, the only bits that have changed since 11.04 with that are banshee, webkit, and mono; this doesn't seem to be an issue on 11.04, so i would be suspecting one of those 3 things
<dobey> why it doesn't happen in the amz store, or software-center or anything else, i don't know. but that evidence tends to lead me away from webkit
<rodrigo_> dobey, I mean you are working in libu1, not on that specific bug :)
<rodrigo_> anyway, time for some fresh air, bbl
<seb128> mdeslaur, sure
<didrocks> ok, glibmm uploaded, time to do some exercice
<didrocks> seb128: if you are interested, u-l-m in the ppa now
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> instructions are at https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/851691
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 851691 in unity "[FFE] Add support for U1 in the music lens" [High,Fix committed]
<seb128> just back from exercice there ;)
<didrocks> need to go there before night :)
<seb128> it's getting late
<seb128> it will be night in 15 minutes
<didrocks> I know, I'm screwed :)
 * didrocks waves good evening
<mdeslaur> pedro_: I'll upstream bug 859498
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 859498 in gnome-settings-daemon "Desktop is visible and interactable after suspend by hotkey" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/859498
<pedro_> mdeslaur, awesome thanks :-)
<charlie-tca> seb128: Is there any way when users have both ubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop we can tell Nautilus not to run in Xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> I have bug 836208 on it, but don't know how to fix it.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 836208 in xubuntu-meta "On login to xubuntu session, starts nautilus which ruins desktop" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/836208
<charlie-tca> seb128: Is there any way when users have both ubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop we can tell Nautilus not to run in Xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> I have bug 836208 on it, but don't know how to fix it.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 836208 in xubuntu-meta "On login to xubuntu session, starts nautilus which ruins desktop" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/836208
<seb128> charlie-tca, that's the bug I asked you about the r-t meeting on friday and fixed in Oneiric?
<charlie-tca> no, it is not fixed
<charlie-tca> is it?
<seb128> well I fixed it on friday
<charlie-tca> Thank you very much
<charlie-tca> I will sign it fixed then
<seb128> using OnlyShowIn=GNOME;Unity;
<charlie-tca> No, this is different
<charlie-tca> That was g-c-c I think
<seb128> no, that's the session autostart
<seb128> i.e what makes nautilus run on session start
<charlie-tca> Oh, okay.
<charlie-tca> Then that should fix this too, right?
<seb128> not sure
<charlie-tca> Okay, I will tell the reporter to give us an update, then.
<seb128> if not the xfce session needs to set "org.gnome.desktop.background show-desktop-icons" to false
<seb128> using dconf-editor
<seb128> well what was fixed is that nautilus will stop being started in xfce
<seb128> now if some use run in manually it might take on the desktop if that key is not set
<seb128> is xubuntu using nautilus as its default file browser?
<charlie-tca> no, thunar is the default in Xubuntu
<seb128> ok
<seb128> so yeah, the "nautilus start with the session" is fixed then
<charlie-tca> Thank you very much!
<seb128> if some users want to use nautilus but not it to take the desktop they need to set that key
<seb128> you're welcome
<Sweetshark> so who should be assigned to bug 849508? it sure isnt a LO bug. Unity?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 849508 in df-libreoffice "[Upstream] Double clicking on .ods file opens Calc but does not load file" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/849508
<Sweetshark> (see last comment)
<seb128> Sweetshark, not unity for pretty sure
<seb128> Sweetshark, the description says "Using KDE 4.71, fully updated."
<seb128> Sweetshark, try asking on #kubuntu or reassign to kdebase and let them triage it
<seb128> brb
<dobey> kenvandine: care to sponsor a couple uploads? :)
<dobey> oh, i see seb128 did one just now :P
<seb128> dobey, yeah, I did ubuntuone-install and ubuntuone-control-panel
<seb128> if you have others feel free to ask kenvandine
<dobey> seb128: i just proposed ubuntuone-client-gnome also
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu/oneiric/ubuntuone-client-gnome/release-200/+merge/77216
<seb128> ok, can do that as well I guess
<dobey> seb128: thanks
<seb128> yw
<kenvandine> seb128, thx :)
<dobey> seb128: ping. are you sure you merged my ubuntuone-installer update? doesn't seem to be in the ubuntu branch history, and launchpad doesn't see it as being uploaded to the archive yet
<seb128> dobey, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=ubuntuone
<seb128> dobey, hum, I might have not pushed the vcs, will fix that later when I'm on the box which I used for the upload
<dobey> seb128: ah; shouldn't the vcs have it already though?
<dobey> ok
<seb128> sorry about that
<seb128> you might want to do nag the #ubuntu-release guys to get the uploads in
<dobey> no worries. :)
<dobey> ok
<dobey> thanks
<seb128> bryceh, hey, you might want to ping federico about the gnome-display-properties issues, bastien is not always that easy to work on and that code is mostly maintained by federico (or written by him, he's not very active recently)
<desrt> seb128: ;)
<seb128> to work "with"
<seb128> desrt, just saying ;-)
<bryceh> seb128, heh thanks, yeah I am getting that impression :-)
<jbicha> does anyone know where in the list the System Settings launcher will be...for Docs screenshots?
<desrt> seb128: how's gnome-shell looking this cycle?
<seb128> desrt, in Ubuntu you mean?
<desrt> ya
<bryceh> seb128, I was planning to dig into the g-c-c code a bit myself to figure out what it's doing badly, but with such a reception from gnome I have to rethink that ;-)  but maybe I'll see if I can find federico
<desrt> i know that it's looking awesome upstream :)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, heh ;)
<seb128> desrt, quite good but not perfect we screwed a bit
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey ;-)
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128, how are you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm fine thanks, how are you?
<seb128> enjoying your holidays?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, good thanks. just enjoying a beer
<chrisccoulson> :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, lucky you! I could do with a beer now ;-)
<kenvandine> whew... finished merging a load of gwibber fixes and rolled a release
<kenvandine> finally!
<seb128> desrt, sorry got sidetracked, it's an apt-get install away and works great out of the box
<desrt> seb128: what got screwed up?
<seb128> desrt, the screwups are webkit, we stayed on 1.4 because we got bitten by not having a stable by release time previous cycle, which means we didn't get epiphany 3.2 in and webapps
<seb128> we will get it in the gnome
<seb128> we will get it in the gnome3 ppa
<seb128> desrt, the other one is that nobody updated gdm to 3.2 and it's getting late, we might ppa that as well
<seb128> kenvandine, great ;-)
<desrt> seb128: bit of a shame on the second point
<desrt> seb128: the new gdm is all kinds of awesome
<kenvandine> seb128, now i am going to call it a day and enjoy a cold beer for my birthday :)
<desrt> onscreen keyboard = i can login on my tablet :)
<seb128> desrt, yes, I was asking around today if somebody was interested to do it and asking pitti if he would stick ack it, he was pondering seems a non trivial update late but since we don't use it by default it's less of a potential issue
<jbicha> if one one gets to it sooner I hope to play with GDM 3.2 by this weekend
<seb128> kenvandine, you should, have fun and get some sleep as well, I hope you don't have meetings in the middle of the night again tomorrow ;-)
<kenvandine> none that i know of.. yet :)
<seb128> jbicha, well, ricotz has a package for it I think, it's on the etherpad
<kenvandine> good night all!
<seb128> it got blocked on lib split details
<seb128> jbicha, if you want to test and sponsor it feel free
<seb128> 'night kenvandine
<jbicha> seb128: yeah his version was a bit out of date now but it's a definite start
<ricotz> jbicha, there is an more updated version
<jbicha> ricotz: hi, could you publish your branch for us? and maybe push to the Desktop PPA?
<ricotz> which isnt working, bigon wanted to look at it too http://people.ubuntu.com/~ricotz/gdm/
<ricotz> jbicha, ignore the changelog, it isnt right
<ricotz> nor complete
<bigon> I'm compiling it
<bigon> let's see
<seb128> jbicha, oh, for your unity question, the bug description says "  - The 'System Settings' launcher icon should be positioned directly above the workspace switcher icon."
<jbicha> seb128: thanks, I just didn't get around to looking for where they were putting it
<bigon> yeah it freeze
<bigon> Sep 27 22:36:51 fornost gdm-session-worker[2721]: GLib-GObject-CRITICAL: g_value_get_boolean: assertion `G_VALUE_HOLDS_BOOLEAN (value)' failed
<bigon> I mean: Sep 27 22:36:47 fornost gdm-simple-slave[2571]: CRITICAL: gdm_session_direct_get_username: assertion `session != NULL' failed
<ejat> anyone here use kmail in unity ?
<bigon> jbicha:
<bigon> Sep 27 23:41:12 fornost gdm-welcome][19662]: DEBUG(+): GdmSessionWorker: obj_path=/org/gnome/DisplayManager/Session interface=org.gnome.DisplayManager.Session method=Authorize
<bigon> Sep 27 23:41:12 fornost gdm-welcome][19662]: DEBUG(+): GdmSessionWorker: attempting to change state to AUTHORIZED
<bigon> Sep 27 23:41:12 fornost gdm-welcome][19662]: DEBUG(+): GdmSessionWorker: determining if authenticated user is authorized to session
<bigon> Sep 27 23:41:12 fornost gdm-welcome][19662]: DEBUG(+): GdmSessionWorker: user is not authorized to log in: Autorisation refusée
<bryceh> seb128, still around by chance?  What is a 'gnome-desktop log'?
 * Sarvatt is wondering that too from https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=659039#c7
<ubot2> Gnome bug 659039 in Display "[Regression] gnome control centre does not allow you to disable the laptop screen while leaving an external connected screen working" [Normal,Needinfo]
<bryceh> Sarvatt, apparently it's something I should not need to be told  :-P
<bjf> slangasek, bug #846451 affects me (i'm only mentioning it because I say you uploaded flashplugin-nonfree and thought you might know what the issue is with this)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 846451 in flashplugin-nonfree "Packaging problem in Beta 1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/846451
<seb128> hey bryceh, hum, good question ;-)
<seb128> robert_ancell, hey
<robert_ancell> seb128, hello
<slangasek> bjf: working on that one now... please confirm that you're missing /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/multiarch
<slangasek> bryceh: clearly you're meant to send him the output of 'gnome-desktop log' run at the commandline ;)
<robert_ancell> seb128, I've set my system locale to fr_FR.utf8, damn it I will get the greeter to show in French!
<bryceh> slangasek, heh
<seb128> robert_ancell, 0.1.0 works fine in french including password: and login:
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> robert_ancell, lightdm 0.9.8 is no go though, I stayed up to catch up with you ;-)
<robert_ancell> seb128, ? can you show me your lightdm.log
<seb128> robert_ancell, so issues I get with 0.9.8 are
<seb128> - nothing on the greeter is displaying translated
<seb128> - g-s-d from the greeter keep running after login
<seb128> (which breaks g-s-d)
<seb128> - the session local is english
<bjf> slangasek, there is nothing in /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d  (only the directory exists)
<jasoncwarner_> morning everyone...meeting time. bryceh RAOF TheMuso robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> seb128, so 1 & 3 seem to be the same issue, I'm not getting LANG set from PAM (and PATH either)
<jasoncwarner_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2011-09-27
<robert_ancell> seb128, 2 is odd...
<slangasek> bjf: yeppers - this was meant to have been created automatically on install from beta-1 on, but there was a bug
<TheMuso> Morning folks.
<slangasek> bjf: so I'm gonna poke it into the dpkg package itself shortly
<RAOF> Mornin' all.
<bjf> slangasek, way cool
<jasoncwarner_> I imagine everyone is quite busy, so we can make it fast today.
<bjf> slangasek, (that it's going to get fixed)
<jasoncwarner_> RAOF: care to update on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/824099
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 824099 in gnome-desktop3 "Max GL texture size can break multi-head" [High,In progress]
<DBO> does anyone else just blindly ignore all notify OSD things?
<bryceh> heya
<RAOF> broder has reviewed the patch I've got for that on https://code.launchpad.net/~raof/gnome-desktop/workaround-bug-824099/+merge/77097 and very reasonably pointed out that fork without exec in a library is antisocial.  I'm respinning it as a split-out binary now.
<RAOF> There's also a string-freeze exception request for it, as it adds a new user-visible error message when you try to set a config that won't work in Unity.
<seb128> robert_ancell, sec, I tried to put it on u1 but I get a "The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance downtime or capacity problems. Please try again later."
<jasoncwarner_> RAOF: ok, should we look for it tomorrowish? (final freeze, after all ;) )
<robert_ancell> seb128, paste.ubuntu.com?
<seb128> robert_ancell, I was not sure if those logs have private infos
<jasoncwarner_> TheMuso: how are things looking for Unity-2d and ubiquity on a11y?
<RAOF> jasoncwarner_: Yes.  Stripping the check out into a separate binary won't be hard; the autofoo will probably be the most annoying bit.
<robert_ancell> seb128, nah, it should be safe
<seb128> robert_ancell, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/698179/
<TheMuso> jasoncwarner_: Very good actually. A few key ubiquity bugs have been fixed in previous days, which should make the screen reader experience with ubiquity somewhat better. There is more to do, but thats for P.
<jasoncwarner_> TheMuso: great, thanks.
<jasoncwarner_> TheMuso: how about sound? anything you wanted to report?
<TheMuso> As for unity-2d, just about everythign is accessible, there is just a few little bugs here and there with regards to things on the dash not being spoken, and quicklists closing when you try and arrow up/down them for the first time. The 2d devs know about these alrady./
<TheMuso> jasoncwarner_: Final lot of bugfixes for pulse going in today. As it is, 1.0 of pulse was released overnight, and since its only bugfixes since we pulled from git master last time, I am pretty sure I can put it all in before final freeze.
<jasoncwarner_> TheMuso: oh, great.
<jasoncwarner_> TheMuso: all bug fixes? nothing slipping in ;)? I get on other teams about slipping in stuff, so have to ask our own! :)
<TheMuso> jasoncwarner_: You have my word that I will be personally checking every commit that is possibly going in.
<jasoncwarner_> TheMuso: awesome, thanks!
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: want to update on LightDM and Unity-Greeter? how is multimonitor going?
<robert_ancell> the latest unity-greeter (0.1.0) should be all fixed, but awaiting final confirmation from affected users
<robert_ancell> there is one more lightdm release I want to make, just working through some last minute regressions
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: what is in the last release for lightdm? anything significant? bug fixes?
<robert_ancell> a bunch of fixes, nothing notable for the standard use case
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: cool
<jasoncwarner_> bryceh: anything you wanted to discuss?
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, just hammering on some bugs, but did have a ocuple general questions
<bryceh> a. has a name for P been decided yet?
<jasoncwarner_> bryceh: I haven't seen it announced yet. Anyone see anything?
<bryceh> b. has it been decided where we going in January?
<jasoncwarner_> bryceh: b. not that I've heard, but the date seems set. I'll find out.
<bryceh> I've heared rumors of Lisbon
<jasoncwarner_> bryceh: yeah, I don't know so I'll start probing marianna to get the deets
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, speaking of the multimonitor issues, I've been poking at it the past couple days
<jasoncwarner_> bryceh: the one RAOF is working on? or the tablecloth one?
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, no different one, pitti had mentioned it
<jasoncwarner_> (for those that don't know...bryce explained multi-monitor to me using table cloth analogy...he effectively dumbed down X to manager speak ;) )
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, well, really, just poking around at dual-head configuration... there seems to be a lot of little glitchy problems
<jasoncwarner_> bryceh: bug #?
<bryceh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/828623
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 828623 in gnome-control-center "[Regression] gnome control centre does not allow you to disable the laptop screen while leaving an external DisplayPort connected screen working" [High,Triaged]
<jasoncwarner_> bryceh: ah, yeah...ok...thanks for looking at that.
<jasoncwarner_> bryceh: anything else ?
<jasoncwarner_> anyone, AOB?
<bryceh> nope
<jasoncwarner_> ok, sounds about right.
<jasoncwarner_> end meeting - thanks everyone!
<jasoncwarner_> final few days ;)
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, I suppose my thinking with multimonitor is that I'm not seeing so much a massive "totally broken" situation, but rather more of a "so many little glitches it's fragile as an icecycle"
<RAOF> Is that like a lightcycle?  If so, that'd be pretty cool :P
<jasoncwarner_> bryceh: probably right, imo. I'm hoping RAOF's change will make it better (at least you can't put yourself into a bad state) and then we have to make it a priority for P
<bryceh> icecycle, humm ;-)
<RAOF> My patch will only prevent a very specific case of breakage.
<RAOF> Although, in the general case, the "You have 30 seconds to hit the 'yes, this worked' button" should catch most other really broken setups.  Unless the bug wedges something into a strange and broken state where undoing the change fails too.
<bryceh> kinda wish gnome-display-properties was implemented in a way that was easier for us X guys to hack on
<RAOF> It's all in libgnome-desktop for some reason :)
<bryceh> RAOF, hey in one test I was able to get it not to restore, so after fixing with xrandr, I saw a dialog with "You have -231 seconds to hit the button"
<bryceh> got a photo of that one :-)
<RAOF> Awesome!
<RAOF> Also, disturbing.
<RAOF> Memory corruption?
<jbicha> my touchpad cursor froze earlier today in Unity; I had to log out and back in to get it back
<bryceh> RAOF, maybe; system crashed and burned not long after
<RAOF> Oh, hey!  Four finger gestures are working again in Unity!
<bryceh> RAOF, I wish instead of pumping so much X config code into gnome-desktop, that they'd made a separate C library to go with libXrandr
<bryceh> currently we have duplicate monitor configuration logic in xrandr and in gnome-display-properties (but the former appears to work more reliably)
<Sarvatt> RAOF: 4 finger tap for the dash?
<seb128> bryceh, ok, I had a look but I don't know how to get a debug log from gnome-desktop
<RAOF> Sarvatt: Yah.  The four-finger pinch doesn't seem to trigger scale anymore, though :/
<seb128> bryceh, you can run gnome-settings-daemon with --debug to see what the g-s-d code is doing
<Sarvatt> sweet, vanhoof was complaining because he lost that upgrading to oneiric
<bryceh> seb128, ok thanks; wondered if there was something like that
<bryceh> RAOF, oh forgot to mention, I also spoke with keithp; no plans for introducing RANDR 1.4 for xserver 1.12
<bryceh> sounds like it's backburnered for a while
<bryceh> RAOF, also, Sarvatt and I were talking about 1.11 for P-series and the breakages from lacking multitouch
<RAOF> Realistically that sort of thing might want to be backburnered until airlied knows how to split display from rendering.
<Sarvatt> unity no workie when the gesture extension isn't available - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/860707
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 860707 in unity "Unity crashes when started in an environment without utouch support" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bryceh> RAOF, question that sprang to mind is if switching to 1.11 is going to bring more grief than glee, should we consider scrapping it altogether and just stick with 1.10?  1.11 has bugfixes but I guess the most critical ones we've already backported by now, or gotten in the .4 update.
<RAOF> I think that switching to 1.11, assuming that it's not a lot of work for cnd would be the right thing to do.  I think the newer server is more likely to acquire fixes.
<RAOF> But I'm not strongly of that opinion.
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, do you have any opinions/direction on this?
<jasoncwarner_> bryceh: catching up...
<jasoncwarner_> one sec
<Sarvatt> the video side of things will be absolutely fine with 1.11 by the start of 12.04
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, basically the situation is that last UDS we planned to update to 1.11 immediately once P-series opens, so we maximize time to stabilize it.  However, right now it looks like doing so is going to bring us major breakages that can't be fixed very rapidly
<bryceh> Sarvatt, you mean for proprietary drivers?
<Sarvatt> yeah, although I'm not positive about fglrx yet
<RAOF> So the other likely breakage is with multitouch.
<jasoncwarner_> bryceh: what kind of breakage? can we maintain in PPA for a bit until it stabilizes? I'm thinking latest will get updates (as someone noted above), but breaking platform for everyone for a period of time is bad :(
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, fglrx unusable (must switch to -ati), and the multitouch breakage prevents unity from running.
<bryceh> RAOF, does it break unity-2d too?
<RAOF> bryceh: I don't know.
<RAOF> bryceh: But we wouldn't upload it until the multitouch patches were refreshed for 1.11; either by Chase or us.
<RAOF> So this is more "there's some extra work to be done before 1.11 can be uploaded" rather than "there's some unavoidable breakage involved"
<jasoncwarner_> bryceh RAOF being foundational, it would be hard to have it be broken for everyone. if we can mitigate, that is ideal
<bryceh> so, stay on 1.10 until cnd has a chance to do the refresh?
<RAOF> We generally have a couple of days of breakage a cycle.  If that could all be packed into the coupel of days right after the toolchain is bootstrapped, that would affect the fewest people.
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, just as a note, the requirement to get 1.11 right at the start of P-series comes from rickspencer
<RAOF> bryceh: Yeah.  Or, I guess, one of us could potentially refresh it, at the cost of higher bug probability. :)
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, so if we're going to break that requirement, maybe you could doublecheck with him that it's acceptable?  The alternative would be to just stay on 1.10 for the lts.
<jasoncwarner_> bryceh: no worries...not saying we stay with 1.10, more saying let's be smart about 1.11 if we expect mass breakage. so, if going to 1.11 breaks x for 2 months, would rather not break it for everyone ;) do we have a feel for how bad, how long and to what degree breakage would occur?
<RAOF> On the input side, Unity would be broken until the multitouch patches were refreshed.
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, basically it's blocked on getting that multitouch patch update from cnd's team
<RAOF> On the video side... Sarvatt knows more, and seems to expect that things would be ready to go.
<jasoncwarner_> bryceh: alright, if that is all that is blocking it, seems minor and we have to ask cnd to make it a priority
<bryceh> (or on one of us going through and figuring out how to refresh it ourselves, but it's like a 300k set of patches)
<RAOF> It's not quite that bad, but it *is* potentially a serious chunk of work.
<Sarvatt> an xserver release update typically is only broken for a few hours for people using open source drivers, the worst case is waiting for proprietary video driver updates but that wont be a problem this time around. at most a day or two waiting for alberto to upload the updated ones :)
<jasoncwarner_> Sarvatt: yeah, a couple of hours doesn't bother me ;) it is more a case if it is weeks
<Sarvatt> you have to upload the server and wait for it to be built/published before you can upload ~80 drivers to build against that, updates are broken in that chunk of time
<RAOF> And if we can get those couple of days to be the couple of days after the toolchain is ready, practically no one will notice.
<Sarvatt> RAOF: video-vmware is the only open source one that doesn't build against 1.11 btw
<RAOF> Oh, it doesn't?  Eh.
<RAOF> It probably will by the time we're uploading this stuff :)
<Sarvatt> yepyep
<Sarvatt> its not exactly essential either, i just removed it from video-all for now
<Sarvatt> will talk to alberto tomorrow and see if amd has any dates on when they might have an fglrx ready
<Sarvatt> but nvidia will be absolutely fine
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-09-28
<jasoncwarner_> hmm...I seem to have lost quite a few icons in my system settings after latest update and reboot
<jasoncwarner_> anyone else have same issue?
<jasoncwarner_> wait, nm
<jasoncwarner_> they are back? weird
<broder> RAOF: for what it's worth, i didn't do a whole lot of review outside the scope of my complaint, and i don't really speak GL
<RAOF> That's ok.  I'm confident in the GL bit, it's the associated stuff that I was concerned about.
<RAOF> Thanks for the review.
<broder> (and i was particularly sensitive to the multithread issue, because (a) libpcsclite caused problems for me by doing that and (b) i'm currently writing code to use libgnome-desktop from a multithreaded app, even though it won't be under unity so this code shouldn't trigger in the first place :-P)
<RAOF> :)
<RAOF> Hm, performance optimisation!  Only check for GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE when running under unity.
<broder> oh, huh - i guess i would have hit it, wouldn't i? :)
<RAOF> Yup :)
<RAOF> Anyway, it now fork()/exec()s a small helper instead.
<broder> i am using compiz, so i need to do something about this case. i haven't decided yet whether i want to muck with the environment to force your check or enable sam's plugin to split up the textures
<RAOF> You should be able to just enable that plugin; Sam swears blind that it works :)
<broder> this is the copytex plugin, right?
<RAOF> That is my understanding, yes.
<Sarvatt> RAOF: did you try that?
<Sarvatt> enabling it and plugging in a monitor on your netbook
<RAOF> It doesn't work for Unity.  I guess I could try it in a straight compiz session...
<RAOF> Sadly, that means I need to get off this nice warm sunny verandah and go inside my office.
<Sarvatt> nah thats not important
<Sarvatt> its not like we have any straight compiz sessions anymore
<Sarvatt> thats what i was curious about though, unity is still broken with it enabled
<broder> i have hardware i can try it on here, though i need to grab an oneiric build - i only have natty easily accessible
<pitti> Good morning
<TheMuso> Morning pitti.
<jasoncwarner_> hey pitti good morning!
<cyphermox> hey pitti
<cyphermox> pitti: re: the NM bug, I was able to confirm it's really an issue with libnl, not NM. libnl3 fails, and if I rebuild against libnl1 things work just fine
<pitti> cyphermox: ah, nice; is libnl so hard to debug?
<cyphermox> painful
<cyphermox> at least to me it is ;)
<pitti> cyphermox: you could create a small isolated test case with just the call(s) that NM does to set a route, and then send that to the upstream bug and use it for git bisect to find the commit that broke it
<cyphermox> I just sent an email with my findings so far the the libnm mailing list
<cyphermox> nice idea
<cyphermox> yeah, I think that should be fairly easy to do
<pitti> that's my standard approach if I don't know the upstream code and it's not obvious where in it the bug happens
<cyphermox> haven't really looked at libnl source so much yet
<cyphermox> I only just tried updating libnl3 to 3.1 or 3.2.1 (we have 3.0 now), in case it's alrady been fixed, but no luck yet
<robert_ancell> freaking libc.  Why is our software all dependant on this pile of crap?  setenv has a bug, which means g_setenv has a bug, which means indicator-datetime has a bug, which means language support is randomly broken in unity-greeer
<robert_ancell> greeter
<RAOF> *setenv* has a bug?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, yup, setenv with NULL value partially works
<robert_ancell> except for a crucial \0 character that is missed
<RAOF> Whoops!
<robert_ancell> so indicator-datetime does a x=getenv("LANGUAGE");usetenv("LANGUAGE");setenv("LANGUAGE",x); to workaround the crapness of gettext and it all goes horribly wrong when LANGUAGE is undefined
<RAOF> :(
<pitti> jbicha: hello
<pitti> jbicha: hm, seems ubuntu:mutter is at 3.1.92-0ubuntu2 while archive is at 3.1.92-0ubuntu3
<pitti> jbicha: but it seems you already manually folded that into your merge?
<pitti> jbicha: right, seems you did; thanks
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti
<jbicha> didrocks: something else with bug 856884 a brand new user also gets those gconf settings on first login to Unity
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 856884 in unity "Running unity --reset breaks metacity keyboard shortcut defaults" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/856884
<jbicha> so it's not unity reset that's broken
<RAOF> GAK.  For future reference, when testing a new libgnome-desktop CRTC restriction, you need to both restart gnome-display-properties *and* gnome-settings-daemon.
<didrocks> jbicha: it is the fact to reset and change compiz keys
<didrocks> as I explained :)
<pitti> RAOF: in fact, g-display-properties doesn't do much by itself, just pokes g-s-d, right?
<didrocks> jbicha: btw, did you succeed in testing your patch?
<pitti> RAOF: did you find out how to start g-s-d in the foreground in a terminal? I remember it to be a bit of fiddling
<RAOF> pitti: It *does* query libgnome-desktop for the configuration, which is why I was confused when it actually set the mode.
<RAOF> Eh, I just log out and log back in again :)
<pitti> right, but IIRC it just writes monitors.xml and lets g-s-d pick up the file change and act on it
<pitti> RAOF: ah, I found it more convenient to kill it and watch its debug output in a terminal
<jbicha> didrocks: no, I've been swamped this week, but...my approach wasn't going to fix new user login
<didrocks> jbicha: it's the same, compiz is copying a bunch of key in /apps/compiz-1/
<didrocks> jbicha: so I guess it has the same side-effect
<RAOF> pitti: Yeah.  Whereas I was finding it more convenient to watch gnome-display-properties write out the debug messages into the terminal.  And then wondering why it was still setting the mode it quite clearly knew was invalid :)
<RAOF> So, convenient.  Just not correct!
<robert_ancell> pitti, are you ok with bug 860246 - there's no string changes so it shouldn't affect the translators
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 860246 in unity-greeter "UIFE: Fade username labels to give carousel effect" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/860246
<pitti> robert_ancell: FWIW, I think we have bigger fish to fry, but it was acked, yes
<robert_ancell> pitti, yeah, I just rolled it in because of the indicator bar change (the code has been there for some time, but it's just been disabled)
<RAOF> There we go, merge proposal resubmitted.
<robert_ancell> pitti, do you have any ConsoleKit debugging tips?  shutdown/restart doesn't work in the greeter anymore, are there any logs that might say why?
<pitti> robert_ancell: did you try running the CK daemon in the foreground console? it's normally not logged anywhere
<robert_ancell> pitti, just killing it and running it as root?
<pitti> robert_ancell: yes; NB that this will kill all your existing user CK sessions, so better do it on a VT
<pitti> robert_ancell: if you want to do this more often, you can also edit /usr/share/dbus-1/system-services/org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit.service
<pitti> robert_ancell: and append a "> /tmp/ck.log 2>&1"
<pitti> robert_ancell: whoops, you need to wrap that into a /bin/sh -c "..."
<pitti> robert_ancell: but for one-off debugging, running in foreground works fine
<robert_ancell> ok, I may or may not be back soon then :)
<pitti> robert_ancell: oh, you can leave your session running
<pitti> robert_ancell: but after killing CK you won't be able to do hardware stuff any more like mounting USB devices and the like
<robert_ancell> np
<robert_ancell> brb
<robert_ancell> pitti, aha.  It's failing to shutdown if you have more than one session open.  My user can do that (must have the appropriate PK permissions).  Do all users have that?  Or is this an indicator bug that it doesn't detect it's not allowed to shutdown?
<RAOF> robert_ancell: IIRC all admin users can do that.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, yeah, that's what I'm guessing.
<RAOF> <allow_active>auth_admin_keep</allow_active>
<RAOF> So, if lightdm had a polkit frontend running, you could shutdown after entering an admin password.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, right.  (it doesn't)
<robert_ancell> I just tried a non administrator account, and that just returned me to the login scree
<robert_ancell> n
<didrocks> pitti: for u-l-m, if we have the confirmation that the fix needed is in banshee for the "I'm not already logged in" case, are you happy with acking the FFe?
<smspillaz>  does anybody have a copy of matlab OR happen to know a crazy java application which displays this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/857201
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 857201 in unity "Java application windows cut-off/truncated/not displayed properly" [High,Confirmed]
<pitti> didrocks: how does knowing where the bug is improve the user experience?
<pitti> didrocks: is it realistic to actually fix this in banshee by release?
<didrocks> pitti: they already fixed those cases in banshee I set as criteria, one sec:
<pitti> didrocks: I expect that I don't actually have the option to say no :)
<didrocks> pitti: you know I'm not the one pushing the crack, but on that case, I'm pretty confident if they confirm the issue is in banshee
<didrocks> so, pitti, I defined 3 bugs I had with previous version to get u-l-m proposed to oneiric
<didrocks> bug #840758 which is a crash in unity (fixed with latest release)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 840758 in unity "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in dee_model_get_tag()" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/840758
<didrocks> bug #856542 and bug #856547
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 856542 in banshee "when selecting a track in the music store scope, banshee is started, but no switch to the store" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/856542
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 856547 in unity-lens-music "when selecting a track in the music store scope, banshee started, the right track in the music store view isn't selected" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/856547
<didrocks> the two previous ones were issues in banshee (even when logged in to u1ms)
<didrocks> they fixed in banshee
<didrocks> I guess the "not logged case" (at least being driven to the u1ms scope in banshee) can be dealt as well, isn't it?
<pitti> I sure hope so; I think the u1 login dialog crash is independent from this as well (but still spoiling the user experience, of course)
<kamstrup> didrocks: you where involved in the zg-datahub 20s delay for the autostart... I still see datahub starting immediately on login here...'
<didrocks> pitti: is it a crash or does the sso login dialog vanish?
<didrocks> kamstrup: really? Are you sure you don't have any local version installed?
<kamstrup> didrocks: yes
<pitti> didrocks: just tested it again, this time the U1 dialog stayed around, so not reproducible
<didrocks> kamstrup: need a bootchart I guess
<didrocks> pitti: I bet it's because banshee music store scope uses the old API
<pitti> didrocks: so I guess the remaining bug is banshee not switching to the store for results
<kamstrup> didrocks: perhaps... or ted's magical dbus-logger for the login sequence
<didrocks> kamstrup: seb128 did a bootchart after my fix, was working
<kamstrup> hmmm, ok
<kamstrup> didrocks: when does the 20s start from? When I hit enter on the password?
<didrocks> pitti: indeed, when you are not logged in
<kamstrup> maybe my tests are just bad
<didrocks> pitti: if you are logged in, it works, isn't it?
<didrocks> kamstrup: just a little bit after (when gnome-session starts the application phase)
<kamstrup> didrocks: ok, let me try and bump the delay to 60s which should give me ample time to verify this
<didrocks> kamstrup: but you can count from there
<didrocks> kamstrup: indeed
<didrocks> kamstrup: otherwise, maybe something new do some weird dbus activation?
<kamstrup> didrocks: yeah, my fear is that we dbus activate it indirectly somehow
<pitti> didrocks: testing now, just rebooted to get everything
 * kamstrup restarts session
<didrocks> pitti: sure
<didrocks> pitti: that should work with the latest version, at least, it works there :)
<pitti> didrocks: no, doesn't work for me
<didrocks> you have latest banshee, isn't it?
<pitti> ah, now; it just takes some 10 seconds to switch
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> it's slow
<didrocks> as always with banshee…
<pitti> and there's no throbber
<RAOF> broder: If you'd like to re-review the gnome-desktop merge, it's refreshed.
<didrocks> kamstrup: oh, I synced the new zg since, can that have any influence?
<pitti> didrocks: meh, and "preview" playing doesn't work either -- I wonder if anyone ever tests the banshee store :(
<kamstrup> didrocks: unlikely
<pitti> meh, and there crashes banshee again
<didrocks> pitti: urgh? I didn't test it, just check that if banshee closed/opened, or in another view, we have the banshee store switched to the right album
<didrocks> pitti: as all of that was not working before and I got some "we can't fix that", so had to persuade them…
<didrocks> I must say that I didn't test the music store itself (buying, preview…)
<didrocks> I guess we need to file bugs to the u1 team?
<pitti> yeah
 * didrocks waits on the music store to refresh…
<didrocks> pitti: preview works there
<didrocks> pitti: tried on various albums/tracks and it works
<pitti> you don't get crashes either? it crashes for me after three or four clicks
<pitti> apport doesn't catch it as it forks, getting trace from stderr
<didrocks> no, let me try with my personal music
<didrocks> well, it's slow, really slow…
<kamstrup> didrocks: call of the alarm :-) in an epic stroke of irony, the way I detected zg was by clicking the launcher and starting a gnome-terminal... this in turn dbus activates zeitgeist, logging the app usage ;-)
<kamstrup> talk about a "quantum bug"
<kamstrup> the act of measuring the bug causes it!
<kamstrup> :-D
<didrocks> pitti: works as well for a local playlist and works
<didrocks> kamstrup: ahah, excellent story! :-) you finally had a bug :p but it's your head itself
<kamstrup> didrocks: so the question is - if no one is around to observe a bug, is it still a bug?!
<didrocks> kamstrup: ctrl + alt + T FTW! :)
<pitti> didrocks: preview works in a guest session; might be some old banshee db laying around for me
<didrocks> kamstrup: hum, interesting question, when you close the door and through the key, is the cube in next room white? is there even a cube? :-)
<pitti> didrocks: can you try in a guest session, search something, and then login with your account?
<pitti> didrocks: I get a 404 page for the music store then
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, let me try, /!\ guest session plays bad with nvidia hardware, so 5/10 minutes to be able to act again on this session
<didrocks> just pushing Qt before as bzr bd -S takes 20 minutes as it's almost finished. If the guest session makes my X swapping and crashing, I won't be happy :)
<htorque> good morning all and sorry to interrupt: is "suspend after 30 min. inactivity" supposed to be enabled by default? this seems to be a recent change as i almost made this a bug report against the -12 kernel.
<pitti> didrocks: I tried it again in guest session, reproduced; filing bug now
<didrocks> pitti: seems the initial u1ms account log in experience isn't great…
<didrocks> pitti: lintian still running in Qt source package, will confirm then
<jbicha> I made some screenshots, hope Unity doesn't change too much now :)
<pitti> ok, after removing all banshee config/cache files it works again
<pitti> but not handling old config/cache gracefully is also not great
<pitti> who on earth wanted banshee to be the default :(
<didrocks> jbicha: nothing that would need retaking screenshot, making some color adjustement to make the text more readable on white wallpaper background, but that's it (this doesn't need screenshots)
<RAOF> chrisccoulson: For your information, the GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE check adds 150 msec to g-s-d's xrandr plugin's startup (and approximately nothing to startup under Unity 2D) on my atom.
<didrocks> pitti: TBH, I really have the impression it regressed since the UNE time
<didrocks> pitti: it was really snappy on netbook a little bit more than a year ago
<pitti> didrocks: bug 861185
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 861185 in banshee "Ubuntu one music store: 404 page after logging in" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/861185
<didrocks> Qt pushed, trying guest session
<mvo> didrocks: good morning! did you see bug #859632 ? did show up in the auto upgrade tester this morning
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 859632 in compiz-plugins-main "package compiz-plugins-main-default 1:0.9.5.94 bzr20110919-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/compiz/grid.xml', which is also in package compiz-plugins 1:0.9.4 bzr20110606-0ubuntu1~natty2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/859632
<didrocks> mvo: oh interesting, I though I dealt with this, but maybe my Replaces: doesn't deal with the SRU, will fix it (a new compiz is scheduled today), thanks!
<mvo> didrocks: yw :)
<pitti> didrocks: bug updated
<pitti> hey mvo, good morning
<pitti> meh, last unity upload made the Win+Number assignment unstable; /me finds reproducer in guest session and files
<mvo> hey pitti! good morning
<didrocks> pitti: I can't confirm it because i can't log in sso
<didrocks> pitti: same with software-center
<pitti> didrocks: oh?
<didrocks> I have "one moment, please wait", with the spinner
<didrocks> I waited for a minute
<pitti> it's basically instant here
<didrocks> weird… I still connected yesterday for some software-center tests
<didrocks> maybe a temporary glitch?
<didrocks> pitti: however, it starts banshee for me, and go to u1ms
<didrocks> and then ask for the prompt…
<didrocks> (slowly of course, but it does)
<didrocks> mvo: fix pushed to bzr, thanks!
<mvo> ta
<tkamppeter> agateau, hi
<agateau> tkamppeter: hi
<tkamppeter> agateau, any news about the hp-systray problem?
<agateau> tkamppeter: I updated a Qt patch to fix it, it has been pushed this morning
<agateau> tkamppeter: and I am preparing a release of sni-qt with the fix for the empty menu
<agateau> tkamppeter: when both hit the archive, bug 860395 should be history
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 860395 in sni-qt "sni-qt and hp-systray interact badly under GNOME Unity" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/860395
<tkamppeter> agateau, OK, I see on the BZR that Qt 4.7.4-0ubuntu5 is prepared, I assume that it is building currently.
<agateau> tkamppeter: I think that's it
<pitti> (reviewing Qt from unapproved ATM)
<rodrigo_> morning
<didrocks> hey rodrigo_
<tkamppeter> agateau, bug 860395 has received the "Fix Released" message for Qt a minute ago.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 860395 in sni-qt "sni-qt and hp-systray interact badly under GNOME Unity" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/860395
<didrocks> pitti: thanks for approving, hopefully latest Qt :-)
<agateau> tkamppeter: good!
<tkamppeter> agateau, thanks for the Qt patch and didrocks, thanks for applying and uploading it.
<didrocks> yw tkamppeter
 * didrocks now looks at agateau for a sni-qt release
 * agateau is busy running manual tests for sni-qt to please didrocks
 * didrocks is happy that agateau is doing manual tests :-)
<seb128> hey
<didrocks> salut seb128
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> hey didrocks pitti, how are you?
<didrocks> I'm fine, thanks, you?
<seb128> bit tired but fine, I stayed up late to catch up with robert_ancell
<seb128> i.e stayed on IRC until 2am
<seb128> I've been running lightdm trunk for a few days and had some issues I wanted to make sure he has on his list before rolling the new version
<rodrigo_> hi seb128
<didrocks> seb128: urgh, late evening indeed :)
<seb128> hey rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> how do I install a png I have in debian/ so that it's added to the package? binary-install/...: doesn't seem to do it
<czajkowski> Aloha
<rodrigo_> hi czajkowski
<RAOF> rodrigo_: Add it to the .install file?
<czajkowski> rodrigo_: howdy
<rodrigo_> RAOF, yes, already added, but I want to copy it from debian/ to the correct place
<agateau> didrocks: your sni-qt release is ready for your packaging pleasure, sir
<micahg> rodrigo_: you can do that in the .install file
<didrocks> agateau: that's so qt :-)
<agateau> :)
<rodrigo_> micahg, just adding it there and it knows where the source file is?
<rodrigo_> doesn't seem to work
<micahg> rodrigo_: no, debian/path/to/png /path/on/system
<aquarius> mvo, ping about logos in USC
<rodrigo_> micahg, ah
<mvo> aquarius: pong
<seb128> rodrigo_, btw do you know how to add a png to the debian dir?
<seb128> rodrigo_, if not don't waste time on it just ask there
<seb128> rodrigo_, it's a bit non trivial since it's a binary and can't be diffed
<seb128> so dpkg will complain
<rodrigo_> seb128, hmm, bzr add doesn't work?
<aquarius> mvo, I've just been asked by someone this question: they went to opera.com and downloaded the opera deb, which opened in software centre (yay), but USC didn't show an opera logo on the install screen, and it looks like it should do, top left - instead it shows a "generic" icon. (A cardboard box with rulers and books in.) Does the icon for a package come in the deb itself, or from somewhere else?
<rodrigo_> seb128, oh, not sure what you mean
<seb128> rodrigo_, dpkg-buildpackage will fail to create a diff.gz
<rodrigo_> oh
<seb128> rodrigo_, you will get a "can't diff that binary"
<mvo> aquarius: for debs we are not really good about screenshot/icons at this point, we could try to be more clever and inspect the deb for common icon locations, but that is currently not implemented. so the best is to lobby to get opera into partner :)
<rodrigo_> seb128, so, how do I add it then?
<aquarius> mvo, aha, right, OK. Opera used to be in partner, didn't it?
<seb128> rodrigo_, you are lucky it's easier in source v3 which g-c-c use, before we used to ship an uuencoded png and decode it from the rules ;-)
<rodrigo_> heh
<mvo> aquarius: skype is, I don't think that opera is
<mvo> aquarius: or was
<mvo> aquarius: but I may be wrong, it fills up on the stable release which I don't run usually so I miss apps often
<seb128> rodrigo_, I'm trying to find it back on google, you need to add the png to a file in debian/source
<aquarius> mvo, so at the moment we've got a Big List Of Icons For Packages We Support somewhere?
<mvo> aquarius: there are various way, we support downloading icons on demand but for the stuff in the archive the icons are part of the app-install-data-ubuntu package
<mvo> aquarius: actually I think if opera would include xb-appinstall-icon-url in its debian/control file it may even work with a deb
<aquarius> mvo, ah, ok -- and stuff in partner gets into that list? Where are on-demand icons downloaded from? (That is: would it be easier for Opera to get into that list?)
<aquarius> mvo, aaah, that sounds interesting. How would I confirm that debian/control thing? (Is it easier to just ask you? ;))
<mvo> aquarius: IMO the best would be to get them into partner, we have a app-install-data-partner package. the trouble with debs is always that they don't get updates (unless they ship their own sources.list.d snippet)
<seb128> didrocks, mvo, pitti: help, what's the file you need to list pngs you add to the debian dir to?
<aquarius> mvo, yeah, but I am 62% sure that opera *used* to be in partner, which suggests that it got pulled for a reason. (Maybe they should go through MyApps?)
<seb128> rodrigo_ needs it for g-c-c
<seb128> with source v3
<seb128> something in debian/source/... iirc?
<didrocks> seb128: debian/source/include-binaries
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<seb128> rodrigo_, ^
<mvo> aquarius: hrm, so AppInstall-Icon-Url is currently not supported for deb files, but that should really be simple to implement
<rodrigo_> so just adding the name of the file there is enough?
<mvo> aquarius: and I think you are right, it used to be there a good while ago
<seb128> rodrigo_, should be yes
<didrocks> rodrigo_: yeah, the relative path of it
<aquarius> mvo, OK. So, I'll talk to them about partner (or maybe the ARB?)
<rodrigo_> didrocks, seb128: ok, thanks
<mvo> aquarius: http://developer.ubuntu.com/ got updated, that should hopefully make it easier to give them the required info. how does opera work, do they use license-keys for purchase? or do they have a free and a pay version?
<aquarius> mvo, neither: it's free but closed-source.
<aquarius> mvo, there's no paid version
<rodrigo_> oh, g-c-c already has a include-binaries, and it lists missing files
<mvo> aquarius: ok, so http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/ should hopefully cover it then
<seb128> rodrigo_, that's probably from debian
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok, so I leave them? there seems to be no error from them missing
<aquarius> mvo, thanks!
<rodrigo_> hey aquarius
<smspillaz> RAOF: are you able to reproduce that _XFreeEventCookies crash ?
<aquarius> heya rodrigo_
<seb128> rodrigo_, no, you can clean them, that's buggy
<seb128> rodrigo_, it doesn't break anything but still buggy ;-)
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok
<seb128> rodrigo_, we have extra bugs waiting for you btw :p
<rodrigo_> seb128, g-c-c related?
<seb128> rodrigo_, the g-c-c filter is broken, you can type anything you want in it and you get an empty grid
<rodrigo_> ok, bug #?
<rodrigo_> I won't upload my g-c-c package then
<seb128> bug #860952
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 860952 in gnome-control-center "[Oneiric] gnome-control-center filter/search bar does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/860952
<rodrigo_> although I already debcommit -r
<seb128> bug #860950
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 860950 in gnome-control-center "Search filter in System Settings in not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/860950
<rodrigo_> so IO guess I'd better upload it
<seb128> rodrigo_, do an upload with the current fixes, we can do another one later or tomorrow
<rodrigo_> yeah
<rodrigo_> there are 4/5 fixes in this one
 * rodrigo_ uploads
<seb128> \o/
<pitti> rodrigo_: yes, please; tomorrow is hard code freeze, so tomorrow it's much harder to argue for fixes going in
<seb128> waoh
<seb128> waouh
<seb128> lightdm 1.0 \o/
<rodrigo_> pitti, ok, I'll do another upload with the other fixes
<rodrigo_> nedd to buy some food, bbiab
<pitti> rodrigo_, seb128, didrocks: has the pad been unstable for you as well recently?
<pitti> should we perhaps create one on pad.ubuntu.com?
<seb128> +1
<didrocks> +1
<seb128> yes, I keep being disconnected
<pitti> ok, will do that and put a note on the old pad
<seb128> with chars sometimes being dupped or text that didn't get commited
<seb128> pitti, danke
<pitti> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/boot-speed/dell-vostro-3400/index.html looks like awesome progress
<seb128> pitti, yeah, somewhat ureadahead started working recently
<pitti> main progress here is the xrandr
<seb128> well the < beta2 charts are buggy
<seb128> seems like ureadahead didn't work they were hitting ios a lot
<tkamppeter> didrocks, agateau, I have the next problem with the hp-systray icon: bug 861270
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 861270 in hplip "systray.py crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_widget_style_get()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/861270
<didrocks> tkamppeter: didn't you say that you tested agateau's fixes?
<seb128> pitti, http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/boot-speed/dell-latitude-e6510/index.html is back to maverick times
<seb128> better than natty
<seb128> desktop is especially better
<agateau> didrocks: tkamppeter: sounds like infamous overlay-scrollbar bug
<seb128> but plumbing got quite a hit
<didrocks> agateau: indeed
<tkamppeter> didrocks, yes, I tested them, yesterday the one for getting the menu, and yesterday I could open the Settings window, and today the appearing of hp-systray on login.
<tkamppeter> didrocks, agateau, so the bugs of yesterday are all fixed.
<agateau> tkamppeter: can you try starting hp-systray with "LIBOVERLAY_SCROLLBAR=0 hp-systray" ?
<tkamppeter> didrocks, agateau, the bug of today probably occured this night.
<agateau> tkamppeter: does it fix it?
<tkamppeter> agateau, that's it! Thank you very much!
<agateau> tkamppeter: that's the diagnostic, not the fix :/
<tkamppeter> agateau, with "LIBOVERLAY_SCROLLBAR=0" it works, without it segfaults.
<tkamppeter> agateau, much better than taking down the whole system ...
<agateau> tkamppeter: I expected that, but this is bug #805303 which was supposed to be fixed, but seems to be more resilient than I expected
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 805303 in overlay-scrollbar "Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_style_get: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed with the default qt4 gui" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/805303
<tkamppeter> agateau, so either the scrollbar story needs to get completely fixed for Oneiric or somehow hp-systray needs to get started with LIBOVERLAY_SCROLLBAR=0.
<tkamppeter> didrocks, ^ ^
 * agateau beats overlay scrollbars with a club
<tkamppeter> agateau, didrocks, bug 809009 seems to be the same ...
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 809009 in hplip "systray.py crashed with SIGSEGV in g_return_if_fail_warning()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/809009
<agateau> tkamppeter: indeed, it is
<jibel> agateau, I think that's what crashes metacity too, I get bug 848808 very easily with vlc
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 848808 in metacity "metacity crashed with SIGABRT in __kernel_vsyscall()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/848808
<agateau> jibel: yes, I am on that
<jibel> agateau, ok, thanks
 * agateau is surrounded by evil overlay scrollbars bitting his lovely Qt
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: your second and third chart look pretty cool (seems on the first you took rather long to enter your password?); 12.8 seconds with interactive login and dropbox isn't bad at all
<jasoncwarner_> pitti: yeah, the first one I think I left it sitting there for a bit as I made tea ;)
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: so, 10 vs. 12 seconds is a matter of pride, but 30 vs. 12 a matter of usability
<pitti> so this is really good now
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, pitti: where are those?
<jasoncwarner_> seb128: I sent them to pitti via email.
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: mind if I put it on people?
<jasoncwarner_> where can I upload for public consumption?
<jasoncwarner_> pitti: no prob
<jasoncwarner_> please do
<RAOF> Ok.  I've got one review for https://code.launchpad.net/~raof/gnome-desktop/workaround-bug-824099/+merge/77097 ; if no one complains, I'll merge it and upload gnome-desktop3 now.
<agateau> didrocks: for a python program, g_get_prgname() will return "python", right?
<pitti> seb128: http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/tmp/xdub-oneiric-20110928-3.png
<agateau> If so I am afraid we can't blacklist hp-systray from liboverlay-scrollbar
<agateau> (assuming blacklisting all python program is not an option :))
<seb128> RAOF, please do
<seb128> RAOF, we know where to find you if it breaks ;-)
<seb128> RAOF, oh, and local rules imply that breakage must be compensated by beers at the next UDS
<RAOF> agateau: It should be possible for hp-systray to set it's program name so you can blacklist it; does it do so?
<seb128> RAOF, just as you know ;-)
<RAOF> seb128: And if it works flawlessly? :)
<seb128> RAOF, you are the one getting the beers ;-)
<seb128> RAOF, as long as there are beers it's fine ;-)
<agateau> RAOF: good point, it does not set its program name, I am looking at a more generic fix, but I'll investigate this solution if it doesn't work
<pitti> argh "you're not channel operator"
<seb128> pitti, ^
* pitti changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to #ubuntu-desktop | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | If you want to help out, check out http://pad.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-desktop | For support please join #ubuntu
<pitti> seb128: cheers; I'm an IRC n00b
* pitti changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | If you want to help out, check out http://pad.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-desktop | For support please join #ubuntu
<pitti> (no reason to state the channel name again)
<seb128> pitti, dunno if you are a channel admin, I can use /msg chanserv op #ubuntu-desktop <nick>
<seb128> when authentificated
<seb128> pitti, you can try if it works for you
<pitti> how do I un-op?
<seb128> pitti, /unop
<seb128> I think
<pitti> ah, /deop
<didrocks> agateau:  I guess so, never tried
<seb128> ok, I was going to suggest that if unop doesn't work ;-)
<pitti> seb128: no, I'm not authorized to op
<pitti> seb128: anyway, thanks! pad copied
<didrocks> agateau: hp-systray can export any needed variable itself
<didrocks> I would go that way TBH
<seb128> pitti, thanks for sorting the pads ;-)
<agateau> didrocks: it seems the variable trick does not work here, otherwise we wouldn't have the problem
<didrocks> oh
<agateau> didrocks: it does not work anyway for vlc, so an alternative is needed
<seb128> pitti, op> ok, dunno who made me op and when, just ping me if you need to be oped
<tkamppeter> agateau, didrocks, also note that hp-systray forks into three threads. Only one is the GUI.
<agateau> tkamppeter: ok
<agateau> didrocks: I am considering disabling the init_once part of the overlay scrollbar init code. There is some generic code in liboverlay-scrollbar to disable itself when run within a Qt application, but I think this code is call too early to detect Qt
<didrocks> agateau: should I be prepared to a new sni-qt then?
<didrocks> or just overlayscrollbar?
<agateau> didrocks: no, maybe a new... gtk patch :/
<didrocks> ok, see that with seb128 :)
<agateau> (assuming there is a gtk patch to put overlay scrollbars in)
<didrocks> Qt, gtk… in 2 days! :)
<agateau> heh
<kamstrup> pitti: have you engaged upstream pygobject with https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/855402 - or have anything to report? Otherwise I am going all in on it now.
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 855402 in unity "Python lenses segfault with pygobject3" [Critical,In progress]
<agateau> I am getting warm
<pitti> kamstrup: sorry, didn't get to this one yet
<pitti> kamstrup: so if you want to discuss with them now, please go ahead
<kamstrup> pitti: ok, i'll engage
<seb128> agateau, you are looking to make friends there ;-)
<seb128> agateau, did you talk to Cimi about the issue?
<agateau> seb128: indeed :)
<agateau> seb128: we talked when I first discovered the bug, that's when he told me there was code to detect Qt
<agateau> seb128: but for some reason this code did not work so I ended up patching Qt with a crude workaround. Which does not work for some apps like vlc... so I am now considering fixing the Qt detection code from overlay scrollbars
<agateau> but the fix is going to be in the gtk overlay scrollbar patch
<agateau> seb128: do you know why we test for overlay scrollbar 3 times at init?
<seb128> agateau, no, I never looked at the overlay scrollbar code ;-)
<agateau> seb128: I mean in the gtk patch
<pitti> didrocks, smspillaz: oh noes! http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/tmp/unity-layering.png
<seb128> no, I reviewed the patch when he landed but it's mostly Cimi and loicm's work
<pitti> smspillaz, didrocks: is there any state I should capture? it consistently happens right now when I press windows
<pitti> (or move mouse to the corner)
<didrocks> pitti: it's known, the new compiz I'm testing should fix the remaining issues
<pitti> moreover, launcher doesn't go away by itself
<pitti> didrocks: oh, good!
<pitti> thanks
<smspillaz> pitti: which applications are you running
<smspillaz> pitti: note that, there is a case now where there are some windows which *should* go on top of the launcher and panels, but they have to have a special hint set to do so
<smspillaz> (so namely, just onboard)
<pitti> smspillaz: on this desktop, four gnome-terminal windows
<pitti> smspillaz: (are there other apps? :) )
<smspillaz> hm ok
<pitti> smspillaz: desktop 2: firefox, desktop 3: terminal with mutt/empathy, gtimelog, desktop 4: nothing
<smspillaz> at least the case I've fixed is with certain applications that misbehave, but there could be other cases I don't know about
<smspillaz> oh ok, firefox misbehaves
<chrisccoulson> i keep hearing that, but i've never seen this issue in mutter or metacity
<smspillaz> (doesn't matter which desktop they are on, the window stack is global
<chrisccoulson> (with firefox)
<pitti> smspillaz: I just closed firefox, still teh same problem
<smspillaz> chrisccoulson: that's because metacity handles some of the crazy things firefox does
<pitti> uh chrisccoulson? aren't you supposed to be on holidays?
<smspillaz> pitti: the issue will remain even if you close the applications
<smspillaz> pitti: basically, it's once you make one mistake its game over
<smspillaz> and the fun part is
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, i'm supposed to be ;)
<smspillaz> often the main mistake is invisible
<smspillaz> and then it compounds itself
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey ;-)
<pitti> seb128: FYI, new ubuntu-mono just built, which should avoid reading the bg image 6 times
<seb128> great
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128
<seb128> bah, robert_ancell!
<seb128> he didn't fix the "unity-greeter g-s-d is still running" issue
<didrocks> he didn't move the conffile as well :) I just pushed a fix for this
<seb128> didrocks, ok, I was just commented on bug #861316 and starting to fix it
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 861316 in lightdm "Uncleaned conffile in lightdm-gtk-greeter" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/861316
<didrocks> seb128: done then :p
<seb128> didrocks, well he did apply the patch that was provided, it's just that slangasek did an upload in between and nobody updated the version
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I noticed that. I explained why the change in theh changelog
<rodrigo_> if someone has a g-c-c update to do, please don't upload, I've got a fix in bzr and another coming
<seb128> rodrigo_, it's all yours
<rodrigo_> :)
<rodrigo_> so, hard code freeze is tomorrow, right? and at what time?
<seb128> rodrigo_, I guess that will all the crazy requests you didn't have time to look at the "never" option for the screen?
<seb128> rodrigo_, Final Freeze[2]: 2011/09/29 at 2100 UTC
<rodrigo_> seb128, hmm, no, got lost on my todo list, so including it for the next upload, if it's easy
<seb128> rodrigo_, well evaluate it at least ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, pitti, others: did you check if the "suspend after 30min idle" bug is fixed?
<rodrigo_> yes, doing it now
<seb128> rodrigo_, thanks
<seb128> rodrigo_, don't forget to eat! ;-)
<rodrigo_> yes, I won't, I bought some nice stuff to cook! :)
<pitti> seb128: I don't think it is; I just manually set it to "never" in control-center right before lunch
<pitti> to avoid it suspending over lunch break
<pitti> seb128: but I'll reset my dconf key now
<rodrigo_> pitti, do it via the g-c-c panel please
<rodrigo_> pitti, and let's check if it suspends
<pitti> rodrigo_: how do I reset a key with control-center?
<pitti> I thought once you set one, you'll keep that forever
<rodrigo_> pitti, set it to don't suspend on the panel
<pitti> rodrigo_: right, I did right before lunch
<rodrigo_> ah, and it still suspended?
<pitti> rodrigo_: I thought seb128 meant that the default was set to 30 mins
<pitti> rodrigo_: no, it didn't
<pitti> rodrigo_: it behaved right, just the default is still bad
<rodrigo_> pitti, yes, the default is 30mins, the panel wasn't taking into account the key to not suspend, just checking the timeout
<rodrigo_> and that's fixed in the last upload I did for g-c-c
<pitti> ah, I didn't get that yet
<rodrigo_> right
<pitti> uh, I just see that the default for "button-sleep" is "hibernate"
<seb128> rodrigo_, pitti: should be change the default to not suspend on idle?
<pitti> and "button-hibernate" is also "hibernate"
<jasoncwarner_> YAY! I only have one Ubuntu One icon in my system settings :) no, I'm going to bed ;)
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, 'night
<pitti> seb128: yeah, at least on AC; that's what we had in previous releases
<rodrigo_> seb128, it is already, just that the UI wasn't taking into account the key for it
<pitti> it's reaally unexpected on AC
<seb128> rodrigo_, it's not an ui thing
<rodrigo_> seb128, hmm, but it's not suspending, or is it?
<seb128> rodrigo_, people there got their plugged laptop to suspend over lunch yesterday
<seb128> so it was not an ui bug
<rodrigo_> ok, looking at g-s-d, maybe it doesn't read the key neither
<seb128> but g-s-d which was suspending the box
<pitti> this is sleep-inactive-ac-timeout
<seb128> or maybe they opened the panel and g-c-c set the key to a buggy value due to the bug you fixed?
<pitti> ok, I reset all plugins.power keys to the defaults now
<pitti> it defaults to suspend after 30 minutes when idle and on AC
<pitti> (in both dconf and c-c)
<seb128> pitti, the boolean key is to false by default there
<pitti> but both yesterday as well as today the actions were correct according to the settings
<seb128> i.e sleep-inactive-ac
<pitti> yesterday it said "suspend after 30" and it did; today I set it to "never" in c-c, and it didn't suspend
<seb128> ok, so it respect the actions
<seb128> so now to figure if the default behaviour is 30min or never
<pitti> seb128: oh, there is a timeout _and_ a boolean? it set the timeout to "0" when I said "never"
 * pitti watches the dconf keys
<pitti> org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power sleep-inactive-ac false
<pitti> org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power sleep-inactive-ac-timeout 1800
<pitti> ^ default
<seb128> right
<pitti> org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power sleep-inactive-ac false
<pitti> org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power sleep-inactive-ac-timeout 0
<pitti> ^ set to "never"
<seb128> not sure how to boolean is used
<pitti> org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power sleep-inactive-ac true
<pitti> org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power sleep-inactive-ac-timeout 1800
<pitti> ^ set to "30 mins"
<seb128> it's confusing to have both a boolean and a value rather than using 0 as never
<pitti> *nod*
<rodrigo_> yeah
<njpatel> Pici, updated with the in-progress aptch
<njpatel> Pici, sorry
<njpatel> pitti, ^ updated the uife with the in-progress patch
<pitti> njpatel: which one? (sorry, I've looked at dozens recently)
<njpatel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/732016
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 732016 in unity-2d "UIFe: Desktop should be titled" [Low,Confirmed]
<rodrigo_> yes, it sets it to 0 when don't suspend is selected, so g-s-d checks the timeout, and if it's 0, it doesn't suspend
<rodrigo_> so I think it should be fixed with my last upload
<seb128> rodrigo_, pitti: ok, so in a guest session with today's g-c-c update the combo are "30 min" "never"
<pitti> njpatel: ah, so many domains to choose from :)
<njpatel> indeed :)
<pitti> njpatel: (and they all have different translations, too!)
<njpatel> woops
<seb128> rodrigo_, pitti: do we want to suspend on idle on battery? we got some complain about it
<njpatel> and the patch removes a null check so far, ignore that, have already added that back
<rodrigo_> seb128, hmm, I think it's a sane default, isn't it?
<pitti> njpatel: nautilus WFM, it is for nautilus after all
<seb128> rodrigo_, well some people complained that it stopped their download, I don't have a strong opinion, let's keep it this way
<rodrigo_> having the battery drain will also stop their download :)
<rodrigo_> so yes, not 100% sure what's the best
<pitti> njpatel: bug updated
<njpatel> thanks
<seb128> rodrigo_, it's late, let's keep it this way for this cycle, we can sru a fix if there is a consensus that users don't like it for some valid reason
<pitti> seb128: I have no strong opinion on that one, but I'd opt for consistency with previous releases here; I think we disabled autosuspend on battery
<seb128> rodrigo_, thanks for all the fixes btw ;-)
<pitti> seb128: but I'm happy to boot natty and triple-check
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok
<seb128> pitti, I'm pretty sure we didn't ... do you think we should go back to that?
 * pitti boots natty
<pitti> seb128: if "not suspend" is consistent with both natty and AC, I think that'd be best
<pitti> principle of least surprise
<pitti> automatic suspends are generally quite unexpected IMHO
<pitti> wow, natty's control-center was quite different
<seb128> indeed ;-)
<pitti> /apps/gnome-power-manager/timeout
<pitti>   sleep_computer_ac = 0
<pitti>    sleep_comptuer_battery = 1800
<pitti> so it seems we did default to 30 seconds in natty when on battery
<seb128> seconds -> minutes
<seb128> but yeah
<seb128> so let's keep it this way
<pitti> erm, yes :)
<pitti> meh, apparently I suck at bzr pushing
<pitti> I should probably move to bound branches
<rodrigo_> ok, cooking/lunch time, bbl
<seb128> rodrigo_, enjoy
<seb128> mvo_, hey
<seb128> mvo_, do you have a minute to chat about update-notifier, unity? ;-)
<seb128> mvo_, did you have any success with porting to an indicator?
<seb128> pitti, I guess it's late now to turn sound events off for Oneiric right?
<seb128> pitti, i.e to avoid login sound
<seb128> pitti, we should rather do it next cycle?
<pitti> seb128: late, yes; but I'm not really unbiased there, so maybe let's ask in #u-release
<pitti> and do an UIFE bug
<seb128> pitti, I think we pushed enough late UIFe
<seb128> we can live with another cycle with it
<seb128> let's change that early next cycle
<pitti> yeah
<pitti> for the Long Term Silence release
<pitti> and let's add a QA test case that it may never ever come back!
<Laney> oh, disabling it by default?
<Laney> yay
<pitti> seb128: is someone on packaging the new indicator-session?
<pitti> ken probably?
<seb128> pitti, I was going to look at it soon
<pitti> seb128: I have three bug fixes to work on, but they should all be fine for post-freeze
<pitti> so looking for remaining package updates
<pitti> can do pangomm in debian and sync
<mvo_> seb128: yes and yes
<seb128> pitti, shared-mime-info maybe as well?
<mvo_> seb128: lp:~mvo/update-notifier/app-indicator-port - but its still wip
<pitti> seb128: yeah, although that needs a merge
<pitti> seb128: at it
<seb128> mvo_, hey
<mvo_> seb128: but I think I got it mostly working, just need to do the dull and boring legwork now
<seb128> mvo_, is that planned to land in oneiric?
<mvo_> seb128: but got interrupted a couple of times
<pitti> rodrigo_: you are still working on glib-networking?
<pitti> rodrigo_: (you have the grab for a day or two now)
<mvo_> seb128: well, its targeted, I'm not sure how wise it is at this point anymore though
<seb128> mvo_, ok, so my issue is that update-notifier in its default config uses the systray for "broken apt state"
<seb128> mvo_, I just got it while doing a dpkg -i on a deb without having the corresponding ddeb
<seb128> mvo_, added to bug #856125 it's a bit of an issue
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 856125 in unity "update-notifier systray icons showed and the wrong place and size" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/856125
<mvo_> seb128: but I think it can be done today, I would feel better if there was a way to ensure I use app-indicator *only* if there is a indicator area to minimize risk
<seb128> mvo_, though I guess most users don't run in a "broken apt state" often
<mvo_> seb128: yeah
<mvo_> heh :) i have the misplaced icon too
<seb128> mvo_, not sure about that, maybe check with ted
<mvo_> sometime the sizes are all funny too
<seb128> the idea is that libappindicator will fallback for you
<seb128> so not sure they handle the case where you don't want it ;-)
<mvo_> right, I just don't want to take chances on a system like e.g. xubuntu
<mvo_> I would hate to break it for them last minute
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> mvo_, I will not be popular with slangasek but I'm close to suggest we drop the whitelist again and stay on what we had in natty for oneiric :p
<didrocks> seb128: no, I want touch that ever ever ever again! :)
<didrocks> slangasek had some security concerns in fact
<seb128> yeah, I know, I discussed for a while with him before he opened his bug
<didrocks> and 15 minutes to find the wmclass typo, wasn't fun!
<didrocks> :-)
<seb128> he said that it basically lead people who turned of the auto launch key in old version to not know about updates
<mvo_> aha
<didrocks> </kidding>
<seb128> which is a valid point...
<didrocks> seb128: well, we have a big issue in natty with unity then, people never upgraded then! :)
<didrocks> anyway, I will just state it's all mvo_'s fault :-)
<mvo_> eh, why is dpms enabled on my screen ? it turns it off after 10min
<seb128> didrocks, well the people who tweaked a gconf key should be able to figure how to update :-)
<didrocks> seb128: exactly, that was my point during the discussion :)
<mvo_> xset q tells m ethat at least, is that new?
<seb128> mvo_, because that's what you configured in g-c-c?
<seb128> mvo_, screen capplet
<seb128> what is the "turn the screen off after" value?
<seb128> mvo_, next you are going to complain that GNOME dropped the "never" option (design decision)? ;-)
<mvo_> seb128: that is set to 1h
<mvo_> seb128: but when I change set, xset q reports the same values
<seb128> mvo_, do you use a docked laptop?
<mvo_> no
<pitti> seb128: pangomm uploaded to Debian, but the only visible change is an extra .m4 file installed, which we apparently don't need; I think it's not worth the trouble for oneiric
<mvo_> a laptop, but no dock
<seb128> mvo_, ok, I get a similar issue on my laptop but not my desktop
<seb128> pitti, ok, let's claim that we are done with updates and focus on bugs?
<GunnarHj> slangasek: ping?
<pitti> seb128: haven't looked at s-mime-info yet
<mvo_> seb128: I have xset q reporting on my desktop that its set to 600 too
<seb128> pitti, oh there was a gnome-menus new tarball to work with current pygobject today, did somebody package that?
<pitti> I don't think so
<pitti> seb128: I'll have a look
<seb128> mvo_, could you open an upstream bug on bugzilla? or ask on #control-center on irc.gnome.org?
<seb128> mvo_, I've a similar issue on my latitude but not on the 10v
<seb128> mvo_, but I didn't have time to debug or bring it upstream yet
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<chrisccoulson> has anyone noticed icons not being displayed in the history menu in firefox until opening the menu a second time?
<pitti> seb128: oh, that's just for the menu editor; we don't even ship that ATM
<pitti> seb128: pushed to bzr, but not worth uploading IMHO
<pitti> taking gnome-themes-standard, for the new wallpaper (upstream gnome experience)
<pitti> seb128: we should still get glib-networking to 3.0 at least; waiting for rodrigo_ to respond
<pitti> -standard> heh, no; 3.2.0.2 just reverts 3.2.0.1
<seb128> pitti, oh, we stopped shipping the editor?
<pitti> needs to be packaged separately
<pitti> (separate binary, that is)
<seb128> pitti, oh ok
<seb128> nice, I think it's the first time in years that screen dim and goes back to the value you were using when you use the mouse and keyboard again rather than going back to the default
<pitti> seb128: shared-mime-info is rather intrusive; I think we should postpone that to P
<seb128> pitti, wfm
<pitti> ok, so glib-networking, and c'est la oneiric?
<seb128> pitti, seems so!
<pitti> nice
<seb128> pitti, I will wait a bit still for ken to show up before starting on indicator-session since ted sent a merge request his way yesterday and I'm not sure if he started on it yet
<seb128> pitti, can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-session/ubuntu/+merge/77243 to see if the diff seems fine to you?
<seb128> pitti, there is a string change but I discussed it with ted and he sed-ed the po files to update the msgid and keep the translations
<seb128> pitti, the string is the same, just some case changes
<seb128> i.e  "Restart to complete updates" -> "Restart to Complete Updates"
<seb128> so the translations should still be valid
<seb128> oh, speaking of kenvandine
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<kenvandine> hey
<pitti> seb128: oh, "Switch Off..." -> "Shut Down…" ?
<seb128> kenvandine, will you do the indicator-session update or do you want me to look at it?
<pitti> that looks rather backwards to me
<pitti> hey kenvandine
<kenvandine> i will
<kenvandine> string change?
<seb128> pitti, where?
<seb128> pitti, I think it's just noise, the po files where outdated, ted did a new export to be able to sed the msgid and keep translations
<seb128> where->were
<pitti> seb128: if it was properly sed'ed, fine for me; it's mixed with translation updates, so it's very hard to read
<kenvandine> ah, whew :)
<seb128> pitti, seems to be correctly seded to me, I've done some checking
<seb128> mvo_, so, don't be shy :-)
<GunnarHj> seb128: Hi Sebastien, can you possibly help with a lightdm question, or suggest somebody (besides Robert, who is sleeping) who might know?
<seb128> hey GunnarHj
<seb128> GunnarHj, better to just ask your question
<seb128> then we can reply or redirect you ;-)
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok. I'd like to understand this item in the lightdm changelog: "Set LANG variable based on the user language". I'm wondering because LANG is currently designated for regional formats in Ubuntu, not display language.
<GunnarHj> Or is it only applicable if you enable the language chooser?
<pitti> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/lightdm/revision/1181
<GunnarHj> seb128: I did not enter into any confusion when I tested, but I'd like to be sure.
<GunnarHj> pitti: Hi Martin, will take a look.
<seb128> what pitti said
<seb128> locales are too hard :-)
<pitti> NB I just looked up the patch, but I didn't read it yet (busy with something else)
<dobey> sigh, mono
<dobey> how do i make mono not totally screw up a backtrace from within C/C++ code?
<GunnarHj> Locales are hard only because there are too many ideas on how to deal with them.
<GunnarHj> Excellent area for some kind of standard.
<GunnarHj> seb128, pitti: Found what I needed in a comment: "In the case of Ubuntu these will be overridden by setting these variables in ~/.profile". In other words, it happens before lightdm-session is sourced.
<GunnarHj> Thanks for the help!
<seb128> yw
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, hi
<seb128> rickspencer3, hey
<seb128> rickspencer3, he's on holidays this week and next one
<rickspencer3> I'm with someone who is having a weird effect where firefox doesn't seem to have window decorations
<rickspencer3> hi seb128
<seb128> rickspencer3, hum
<rickspencer3> seb128, have you seen this at all?
<seb128> rickspencer3, is that maximized firefox and the space is between the unity panel and firefox?
<rickspencer3> seb128, it opens maxmized, they unmaximize it, no window decoratos
<seb128> rickspencer3, not seen that but it seems a compiz bug
<seb128> the decorations are purely compiz, no application side
<rickspencer3> seb128, the weird thing is it is only Firefox
<rickspencer3> and also weird, it's not happening to me
<seb128> is it happening in a constant way?
<seb128> or is that a random bug?
<tkamppeter> agateau, bug 858484 looks like a dupe of bug 861125.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 858484 in hplip "systray.py crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_module_use()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/858484
<rickspencer3> seb128, constant
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 861125 in hplip "systray.py crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_widget_style_get()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/861125
<agateau> tkamppeter: indeed
<seb128> rickspencer3, bug #861143
<seb128> ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 861143 in unity "unity 3d firefox window borders disappear" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/861143
<seb128> rickspencer3, well in any case check with smspillaz but my guess is that firefox does something compiz doesn't like, still a compiz bug
<rickspencer3> yeah
<rickspencer3> thanks seb128
<seb128> rickspencer3, yw
<rickspencer3> they are "me tooing it"
<seb128> ok, great
<rodrigo_> pitti, oh, sorry about glib-networking, I just moved to other stuff, so if you want to do it, please go ahead
<pitti> rodrigo_: okay
<agateau> didrocks: seb128: I think you're going to "love" this: I have a clean fix for bug 805303 which consists of two patches, one for Qt and one for GTK... I guess I am going to keep the patches for an SRU?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 805303 in overlay-scrollbar "Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_style_get: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed with the default qt4 gui" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/805303
<seb128> agateau, gtk2 or gtk3 or each? ;-)
<agateau> seb128: ah no, I was lazy, it only affects gtk2 :)
<didrocks> agateau: you are very lucky, I have an incoming Qt upload schedule!
<didrocks> agateau: twice in 2 days that you are so lucky and avoid being killed, that's weird :p
 * agateau makes a note not to try this too often
<seb128> agateau, do they need to go in together?
<agateau> seb128: to fix the bug, yes: but they won't break builds if they are not applied together
<didrocks> agateau: is that an update of your sni-qt patch?
<seb128> agateau, ok, try convincing kenvandine to take the gtk2 patch then I guess ;-)
<didrocks> agateau: can I make a rant in the changelog as well? :)
<seb128> agateau, open a bug with the patches (or use an open one) anyway
<agateau> didrocks: no, it is overlay-scrollbar related
<agateau> didrocks: you are free to rant, no problem :)
<didrocks> \o/
<agateau> seb128: ok
 * agateau uploads patches
<kenvandine> agateau, send me the patch in a bug report and i'll look
<agateau> kenvandine: ok thanks
<didrocks> building Qt, story of my life, lalala :-)
<DBO> I use over 50% of my CPU time building unity in an average day :P
<tkamppeter> agateau, didrocks, kenvandine, seb128: I vote for letting all fixes regarding overlay scrollbar directly into Oneiric and not only as SRU. It is too annoying.
<seb128> DBO, good, you have margin to do twice the work you are doing ;-)
<agateau> kenvandine: on the gtk2 side, it is actually going to be an update of the overlay scrollbar patch
<DBO> seb128, I
<DBO> ...
<seb128> DBO, should I run away from you when we cross at next UDS? ;-)
<DBO> pfft, if
<DBO> I suspect they will lock me in a small room and tell me to code
<seb128> I will not complain at people coding
<seb128> ;-)
<agateau> DBO: and the air conditioning will freeze you to death :/
<didrocks> oh right, orlando, air conditioning…
<agateau> bring your snow coat!
<seb128> rodrigo_, oh btw did you see that diwic commented on the g-s-d segfault assigned to you with a tentative explanation and patch prototype for the issue?
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, answerting him now
<rodrigo_> seb128, it's just a fix for the sympto, not the real problem
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok
<seb128> rodrigo_, he's diwic on IRC if you want to reply there
<rodrigo_> yeah, I know him :)
<pitti> GunnarHj: yeah, at this point the LC_* stuff is P cycle matter indeed; I think what we have right now is working mostly, so let's not tear it apart so close to release; ok?
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok, great
<dobey> man it takes forever to get a stack trace from banshee with all the dbg packages installed
<GunnarHj> pitti: Do you mean not unsetting them for lightdm users? Well, I thought that you were more concerned over the sent env. variables via ssh than I am, so if you prefer to keeping it as is, I have no problem with it.
<pitti> GunnarHj: it's not ideal, but at least not a regression from natty
<pitti> and implementing this properly (either with your or with my proposal) is far from trivial as far as I can see, and it seems that whenever this stuff is touched it breaks something else
<pitti> so let's rather keep the known bugs for now :) (which don't hurt too much)
<GunnarHj> pitti: Ok.
<GunnarHj> pitti: Then there is only the l-s MP left from me. I suppose you'll upload it before final freeze?
<pitti> GunnarHj: the language-selector fix for the signal handler, etc., right?
<pitti> https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/language-selector/oneiric/+merge/77109
<pitti> GunnarHj: yes, that's still on my radard
<pitti> I got the chinese CD fixed, finally debugged jockey, doing glib-networking now, and then this
<GunnarHj> pitti: I realize that you are loaded these days. ;-)
<pitti> if people stop sending UIFEs and FFEs to review, we might actually get this thing done :)
<pitti> GunnarHj: c'est la release time ;)
<dobey> is there an easy way to get list of packages which were uploaded within a specific date range in ubuntu?
<dobey> nevermind
<pitti> dobey: the oneiric-changes@ archives should be a close approximation
<pitti> dobey: (it shows when a package gets accepted, but usually they don't stay in unapproved for that long)
<slangasek> GunnarHj: pong
<dobey> pitti: i think i just found the culprit
<dobey> libwebkitgtk-1.0-0-dbg is insanely huge though
<DBO> anyone here with the excessively slow blur perf?
<dobey> DBO: everything seems excessively slow on my laptop with oneiric; seems like it is a fan of disk i/o
<DBO> dobey, I am looking for particular issues when something is performing an active blur
<dobey> pedro_: ok. the banshee crashing in u1ms on scroll is DEFINITELY webkit :)
<pedro_> dobey, lets reassign that then , thanks for looking at it :-)
<slangasek> seb128, mvo_: as far as security concerns, if we really can't have libappindicator support this cycle (which I think we ought to still push for), we could simply have update-notifier ignore the setting and always pop the window up?  I just don't want us to have users losing all their update notifications
<dobey> pedro_: just did. i will do better than that even :)
<mvo_> slangasek: I give it another go after the meeting, I think I hvae the foundations ready
<slangasek> mvo_: ok
<dobey> err, launchpad hates me :(
<ogra_> hate it back !
<pedro_> dobey, it hates everybody :-P
<dobey> it likes to give me timeout errors when i try to relocate bugs in Ubuntu
<dobey> i don't know why amz store isn't also crashing though. it's quite odd
<pitti> GunnarHj: still here?
<GunnarHj> pitti: Sure.
<pitti> +        if 'kde-' in sys.argv[0]:
<pitti> GunnarHj: that's mean to catch kde-language-selector, right?
<GunnarHj> pitti: Yes.
<pitti> GunnarHj: does that actually work also when being called from the control-center? is it a separate process?
<GunnarHj> pitti: Don't know. But since l-s isn't integrated in g-c-c, I suppose it's a separate process.
<GunnarHj> pitti: Or is there a better way to distinguish between KDE and others?
<agateau> didrocks: kenvandine: patches uploaded here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+bug/805303
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 805303 in overlay-scrollbar "Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_style_get: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed with the default qt4 gui" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pitti> GunnarHj: just asking because kde-language-selector doesn't have a main method, so it looks like systemsettings would just use it as a library
<pitti> GunnarHj: oh, how about we revert this?
<kenvandine> agateau, thx
<pitti> GunnarHj: not revert, I mean "if 'gnome-' not in sys.argv[0]"
<didrocks> agateau: thanks, prepping the Qt part
<GunnarHj> pitti: sure, do you want me to make that change?
<pitti> GunnarHj: I can do it during merging
<GunnarHj> pitti: Ok
<rodrigo_> mdeslaur, ping
<agateau> kenvandine: the gtk side could be more elegant: the new code should move to its own .h/.c file, but deadline is approaching
<mdeslaur> rodrigo_: yes?
<pitti> GunnarHj: btw, it was glade which removed the relief property; it now removes properties which have default values, so it didn't actually change something
<pitti> but having it doesn't matter, that's fine
<pitti> GunnarHj: thanks!
<rodrigo_> mdeslaur, seems you forgot to add 49_fix_suspend_media_key.patch to g-s-d's bzr branch
<rodrigo_> mdeslaur, can you please add it? or send me the file and I'll add it myself
<rodrigo_> ?
<mdeslaur> rodrigo_: argh, hold on a sec
<ricotz> rodrigo_, hi, could you make libgoa-dev depend on gir1.2-goa-1.0?
<GunnarHj> pitti: adding back relief did make a difference. Without it you did only see the label except when hovering.
<rodrigo_> ricotz, yes, sure
<ricotz> rodrigo_, thanks
<pitti> GunnarHj: oh, interesting; sounds like a glade bug then
<mdeslaur> rodrigo_: pushed
<mdeslaur> rodrigo_: sorry about that
<rodrigo_> mdeslaur, thanks!
<didrocks> agateau: wooo! introspection in C++! :)
<kenvandine> agateau, your gtk patch doesn't include any of the changes to the .h files
<kenvandine> so it drops them
<agateau> kenvandine: the previous version of the patch used to include changes to the .h, but the new version does not
<kenvandine> ok
<agateau> didrocks: Qt actually does have decent introspection, but nothing beats dlopen :)
<didrocks> resolve() ?
<pitti> good night everyone! time for having a break and some sports, my head is exploding
<seb128> 'night pitti
<didrocks> have a good night pitti!
<tremolux> see ya pitti, goodnight to you!
<rodrigo_> desrt, ping
<desrt> rodrigo_: hey
<rodrigo_> hey desrt, a quick gdbus question
<rodrigo_> desrt, if I call g_bus_get with a GCancellable and then, before the callback is called, I call g_cancellable_cancel, g_bus_get_finish will return NULL?
<desrt> rodrigo_: and error will be set
<rodrigo_> desrt, ok cool, you rock ! :)
<desrt> rodrigo_: in the case the callback has already been dispatched, there's no promise, though
<desrt> rodrigo_: ie: sent to the mainloop for an idle dispatch
<desrt> the call may still succeed in that case
<rodrigo_> desrt, hmm, so would you recommend adding a check for the GCancellable in the callback, just in case that happens?
<desrt> rodrigo_: if it's important to you, yes
<desrt> GSimpleAsyncResult has GCancellable integration
<desrt> but it's probably not universally used
<rodrigo_> desrt, well, I want to avoid getting a correct bus connection if other members of the user_data being passed to the callback have been freed
<desrt> rodrigo_: i see
<rodrigo_> so, I really need to make sure when I get the connection everything's ok
<rodrigo_> the members of the user_data are freed only after the cancellable is cancelled
<rodrigo_> so if the cancellable is NULL or is_cancelled, they should not be freed
<rodrigo_> s/freed/used
<desrt> makes sense.  i'd double-check.
<rodrigo_> ok
<desrt> poke alex about what his intentions were here
<desrt> the exact semantics of how the 'ideal' async call in GIO is done was never fully established
<rodrigo_> ok
<desrt> we have a lot of expectations about what is right, but nobody ever wrote it down
<seb128> ok, sport time!
<dobey> why doesn't midori crash? :(
<charlie-tca> Maybe the new webkit fixed it?
<dobey> no, the new webkit introduces a crash; but it seems to only happen when scrolling in the u1 music store in banshee
<dobey> it doesn't crash in midori dong the same thing :-/
<rodrigo_> out for a bit, bbl
<dobey> i wonder if it's possible to do anything useful with webkit from vala yet; or with gobject-introspection. stuff failing to compile because of it, is lame
 * cyphermox -> lunch
<didrocks> good night everyone
<dobey> is there a way i can make apport file a bug by pointing it at a core file?
<dobey> i guess that is a question for pitti
<kirkland> after today's update, i cannot launch byobu from the unity launcher :-(
<kirkland> late cycle regression :-(
<kirkland> pitti: ping
<cyphermox> dobey: with some work (not all that much), you could create your work .crash file to pass the core file to apport and file a bug
<cyphermox> work = own
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> eww :)
<mvo> seb128: so my workstation apparently shut down. gnome is not doing something funny like auto shuting down after 1h or 30min of inactivity? there is something like this is the gnome-control-center iirc
<jbicha> mvo: does your computer have trouble suspending?
<kenvandine> i just had the same problem
<kenvandine> both my laptop and desktop boxes suspended while i was eating lunch
<kenvandine> and neither are configured to suspend on inactivity
<mvo> jbicha: its a desktop, I would be really susprised if that works
<mvo> kenvandine: yeah, sounds similar, I'm not amused given that a upgrade test was running on the box :/
<mvo> that is now gone
<kenvandine> bummer
<kenvandine> my desktop didn't resume either, and it usually does suspend/resume fine
<seb128> mvo, it's bug #860485
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 860485 in gnome-settings-daemon "bad default setting: suspend after 30min when plugged in" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/860485
<seb128> well there is a bug which makes it suspend anyway when it shouldn't added to it
<seb128> rodrigo_, said he would look at it
<seb128> mvo, did you mention your other issue on their channel?
<seb128> pedro_, ^ could you look if you get those issues and try to upstream those?
<dobey> cyphermox: or i can't; "This problem report is damaged and cannot be processed."
<cyphermox> dobey: uh, something must be missing
<pedro_> seb128, sure , will have a look
<cyphermox> you got ProblemType, Package, CoreDumpGz, etc? following the apport spec?
<seb128> pedro_, basically laptop or desktop that suspend after half an hour idle when the option is set to never and screen dpms (xset q) that stay on 600 rather than respecting the setting
<dobey> cyphermox: unfortunately it tells me not what is missing
<cyphermox> yeah I know :/
<seb128> pedro_, several people mentioned it so I think we should upstream those early and try to push to get them fixed
<seb128> pedro_, thanks!
<dobey> no Package, but other stuff i have
<seb128> kenvandine, mvo: ^
<dobey> no ProcFoo stuff though
<seb128> likely upstream will want a gnome-settings-daemon --debug log for those with our version, mention also that we backport gnome-3-2 git fixes
<dobey> cyphermox: i know nothing of an apport spec; where is one?
<cyphermox> dobey: hold on I'm trying to find the link again
<dobey> google is not helpful; it just gives me RPM stuff searching for "apport spec"
<cyphermox> dobey: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=data-format.pdf
<cyphermox> I've been able to create crash reports following this before
<cyphermox> dobey: the gotcha is just the format for the base64 block of the coredump, but you can see how the python code in apport itself does this
<dobey> cyphermox: it doesn't help that the core dump was 145M either
<dobey> thanks a lot webkit
<cyphermox> why didn't that get caught by apport anyway?
<dobey> becasue i was running a test program under gdb i guess? this isn't from a normally installed process
<dobey> hrmm; gedit really does not like editing a 25M text file
<dobey> where 1 of the lines is a 25M compressed/base64 encoded core dump
<dobey> of course, vim isn't happy either
<dobey> and apport still being useless as ever with the "need more than one value to unpack" error
<dobey> oh, the Proc* junk is required
<dobey> hrmm
<cyphermox> dobey: Proc*?
<cyphermox> dobey: this is very roughly what you want: http://paste.ubuntu.com/698661/
<dobey> cyphermox: ProcMaps: etc
<jbicha> well webkit 1.6 did release on time after all
<dobey> what does that mean?
<dobey> it will be in oneiric?
<jbicha> no, I think the decision was to just put it in the PPA since it's feared that some stuff like ubiquity hasn't been tested at all with 1.6
<cyphermox> dobey: forget the last part, the coredump bit doesn't work properly in my paste, but anyway, apport has a few functions to help you add the infor
<jbicha> there was a misunderstanding where we didn't think WebKit would release in time for Oneiric (no published schedule)
<jbicha> could I get a sponsor for https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-doc/ubuntu-docs/oneiric
<dobey> oh
<dobey> i wonder if 1.6 fixes this crash :-/
<jbicha> my Alt-tab Show Desktop icon background is black now
<jbicha> got this when trying to run Unity on my CR-48: http://paste.ubuntu.com/698727/ it worked just fine yesterday with Unity 3D
<DBO> hells to the yeah desktop peoples
<DBO> onboard + unity dash works now
<RAOF> DBO: ROckin!
<DBO> yeah
<DBO> who needs a keyboard
<DBO> I'll click my way to victory
<RAOF> That'll make cnd's galaxy tab running Unity much more useful :)
<jasoncwarner_> hey RAOF saw the bug was fix committed...awesome,thanks!
<RAOF> Should in fact be fix released now.
<jasoncwarner_> oh? nice...
<RAOF> It got accepted last night; it shouldn't take _that_ long to build + publish ;)
<RAOF> Except maybe on armel :)
<RAOF> No, even on armel.  Yay!
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-09-29
<TheMuso> ROFL at bug 861710
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 861710 in unity "[regression] smspillaz fails to sleep at proper hours, despite solar status" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/861710
<jasoncwarner_> lol...nice bug
<bryceh> heh
<TheMuso> Yeah I thought so too.
<DBO> jasoncwarner_, you here?
<DBO> *anyone* from desktop team?
<RAOF> Yes?
<DBO> I have a patch for compiz I think
<DBO> to fix this
<DBO> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/861793
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 861793 in unity "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in PrivateWindow::addWindowStackChanges()" [Critical,Confirmed]
<DBO> what do I do?
<RAOF> You can attach that patch to the bug.
<bryceh> DBO, bzr clone lp:compiz ; add your patch and a changelog entry ; upload a branch ; propose for merging
<RAOF> And ping didrocks when he comes online, I think.
<bryceh> yeah or just tack it to the bug :-)
<RAOF> He'll be awake and in a position to upload before final freeze.
<DBO> okay
<DBO> testing the fix now
<TheMuso> c
<jasoncwarner_> DBO: yeah, back...keep losing my internet today. effing telstra
<jasoncwarner_> bryceh cyphermox RAOF anyone able to lend DBO a hand? being time sensitive, it owuld be great if we can get him some package help before he goes to sleep
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, yeah we gave him some pointers
<DBO> yeah
<DBO> I do apt-get source compiz-core
<DBO> then I go into the source
<DBO> make my changes
<DBO> apt-get build-dep compiz-core
<DBO> and then I run
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, jason smith has commented on the bugs
<DBO> dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -us -uc
<DBO> thats me
<DBO> but it always fails at: Linking CXX shared library ../../lib/libkde.so
<bryceh> DBO, oh there you are.  odd username
<DBO> bryceh, this is my username from the days of yore
<DBO> I only switched to Jason on Canonical IRC
<DBO> becuase it was available
<bryceh> hmm, I don't usually use dpkg-buildpackage but that seems like it ought to work
<bryceh> DBO, try instead debuild -uc -us
<DBO> k
<bryceh> note you may want to make a second copy of your tree
<bryceh> since that'll do all the building locally in-tree
<DBO> its a linking issue of some sort...
<bryceh> seems odd it would link against libkde.so
<DBO> it makes a lib called libkde.so
<bryceh> ah
<bryceh> luckily that won't cause any confusion
<DBO> why use debuild
<DBO> just curious
<bryceh> actually for my workflow I generally only do debuild -S, and then do the actual package building using pbuilder
<bryceh> dunno if that's the best method but that's what I was taught
<DBO> bryceh, http://paste2.org/p/1678077
<bryceh> multiarch issue?
<DBO> I have no idea
<bryceh> it sort of looks like it's failing when trying to link against 32-bit libs, when it should be using the 64-bit ones
<bryceh> RAOF might have more clue than I here
<DBO> you mean the glib thing?
<DBO> that happens every time it tries to link
<DBO> it happily builds 100 other things against glib :/
<bryceh> hmm, well it looks like in this case you're linking with stuff like /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQtCore.so which I'm guessing isn't compatible with 32-bit stuff
<DBO> why would I be linking against 32 bit stuff at all?
<bryceh> no idea
<DBO> yeah
<DBO> I dont think thats the case :/
<bryceh> well, more correct question is, it's not linking against that, it's skipping it, but then it's returning as if it's failed
<bryceh> so, why isn't it finding and linking against /lib/libglib-2.0.so
<bryceh> does that file exist on your system?
<DBO> the skipping isn't the error
<bryceh> ok, then what's the error?
<RAOF> Huh.  Yeah, there's no error in that log.
<DBO> http://paste2.org/p/1678080
<DBO> it doesn't report an error
<bryceh> you know, it's linking in a whole mess of kde gunk
<RAOF> DBO: Can you throw your source tree anywhere?
<bryceh> like /usr/lib/libkdeui.so.5.7.0 /usr/lib/libkdecore.so.5.7.0, etc.
<RAOF> DBO: Alternatively, just throw your patch somewhere? :)
<RAOF> We'll happily build packages for you.
<DBO> RAOF, http://paste2.org/p/1678088
<DBO> I wish I knew why my packages wont build...
<DBO> RAOF, so uh, you building me debs?
<RAOF> Yes.
<RAOF> Just fighting with paste2 a little :)
<RAOF> You want amd64 or i386?
<DBO> amd64
<DBO> RAOF, how much longer on those packages buddy :)
<RAOF> Less time if compiz hadn't been rewritten in C++ :P
<RAOF> 35% done.
<RAOF> (So, not long)
<RAOF> DBO: Debs now in people.canonical.com/~chrishr  Sorry for the delay!
<DBO> RAOF, gratzi
<DBO> how did you build that btw
<RAOF> debuild -S -us -uc; sbuild -d oneiric-tmpfs -j5
<DBO> yay the fix works
<RAOF> Woot!
<RAOF> DBO: How safe is that fix?
<DBO> RAOF, safe as hells
<DBO> but hold up on pushing that further just a moment
<RAOF> I'll upload it now? oh, ok.  I won't upload it now then :)
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, you still around?
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, ok, will email instead
<DBO> RAOF, https://code.launchpad.net/~compiz-team/compiz-core/compiz-core.fix_861793/+merge/77431
<DBO> we are going with that delta I am pretty sure
<RAOF> DBO: Ok.  I'll head off for lunch, and upload a new compiz with that applied once I get back, unless (a) someone picks it up first, or (b) I hear otherwise from you.
<bryceh> http://people.canonical.com/~bryce/ExternalMonitor/results.html
<DBO> bryceh, is there a TL;DR for that?
<bryceh> DBO, "external monitor configuration sucks"
<DBO> bryceh, just FYI
<DBO> in this next unity release
<DBO> unity will ALWAYS go to the left most monitor
<DBO> if there are 2 left most minitors
<DBO> it will go to the lowest one
<DBO> bryceh, are any of those issues you are reporting our problem really?
<DBO> other than the launcher being afraid of the monitor identifiers
<bryceh> DBO, hard to say what exactly is at fault for some of these problems
<bryceh> some are the config tool, some unity or compiz
<DBO> can you maybe try to identify cases where we (compiz/unity) are likely the problem?
<bryceh> DBO, that first one where you get double indicator menus feels unity-ish
<bryceh> DBO, how do you mean?
<DBO> that one is fucking impressive
<DBO> I have no idea whats happening there
<DBO> from the looks of it
<bryceh> it's quite reproducible
<DBO> bryceh, you know what would *really* help this
<DBO> take a physical photo each time
<DBO> but also a screenshot
<DBO> so we can see the framebuffer layout
<bryceh> ok, can do
<DBO> it looks like those monitors are overlapped
<DBO> somehow
<DBO> so when the smaller monitor paints, it clobbers the top monitors paint
<bryceh> I was surprised I never repro'd that bug using the gui tool
<DBO> bryceh, are you going to the pre-uds thing?
<bryceh> no, I'm not
<DBO> bryceh, when do you arrive at UDS?
<bryceh> late sunday I think
 * bryceh -> EOD + vacation.  cya next week.
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> dobey: just by pointing at a core file, no; interesting idea, though; you'd have to make a couple of assumptions for this, like "the package did not change underneath"
<pitti> kirkland: pong
<pitti> jbicha: retrying gnome-shell powerpc build, mutter wasn't built at that time yet
<jbicha> pitti: thanks
<pitti> cyphermox: oh, so you tracked down the libnl issue? congrats!
<DBO> I got past the KDE linking thing
<DBO> but now everytime I try to package its looking for a desktop file
<DBO> thats frankly not there
<DBO> (in fact we explicitly patch out)
<jbicha> pitti: could you sync anjuta-extras 3.2 from sid?
<pitti> jbicha: done
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> didrocks: it's all your phault!
 * pitti hugs didrocks
<didrocks> pitti: snif, what happened? :p
<pitti> didrocks: now both DBO and I have an extra knot in our brain
<pitti> :)
 * didrocks doesn't understand, I'm either out of context or not awake :)
<pitti> didrocks: sorry, talking in other channel
<pitti> didrocks: so, we were wondering about /usr/share/applications/compiz.desktop
<pitti> didrocks: compiz-core installs that
<pitti> didrocks: but debian/patches/091_no_use_gnome_but_desktop_file.patch actually seems to make an effort of patching the upstream build system to not install it
<didrocks> hum, I was thinking that this one is deactivated now
 * didrocks checks
<pitti> didrocks: but then again, debian/compiz-core.install does install it
<pitti> didrocks: the package built fine on the builders, but fails for DBO as dh_install doesn't find the file
<pitti> didrocks: so it seems the patch worked on DBO's box, but failed somehow on teh builders
<pitti> didrocks: so, some questions:
<pitti> - do we need the file or not? (It has NoDisplay=true)
<pitti> - is it meant to be built (then the patch probably souhld be dropped), or not? (then it should be dropped from *.install)
<didrocks> we need the file otherwise gnome-session can't start the wm
<pitti> - can I have some hot chocolate?
<didrocks> - this patch was there because compiz cmake insane build system was failing at some point with the GNOME integration
<didrocks> I didn't receive any FTBFS? :/
<didrocks> and it's built?
<pitti> pitti | didrocks: the package built fine on the builders, but fails for DBO as dh_install doesn't find the file
<pitti> didrocks: welcome to our confusion :)
<pitti> didrocks: I was suspecting a build system race condition
<RAOF> It also builds fine here.
<pitti> didrocks: I have no idea about cmake, so is it possible that the package already ships pre-made Makefiles which sometimes are rebuilt and sometimes aren't?
<DBO> RAOF, I think because you used a different build method
<didrocks> he needs
<didrocks> gnome-window-settings-2.0
<didrocks>         gnome-desktop-2.0
<didrocks> so that USE_GNOME is set to true
<didrocks> and then, to go to the patch path
<pitti> similar to patches in the past which patched Makefile.in and Makefile.am at the same time, and depending on whether or not the file system supported sub-second resolution the build would fail because of missing automake or not?
<didrocks> he also need
<didrocks>     xrender>=0.8.4
<didrocks>     gtk+-2.0>=2.18.0
<didrocks>     libwnck-1.0
<didrocks>     pangocairo
<pitti> didrocks: but dpkg-buildpackage complains if there's a missing build dep, no?
<didrocks> pitti: nothing with that kind of thing with cmake
<didrocks> yeah, normally, it should
<didrocks> and debian/rules set the needed bits
<didrocks> pitti: anyway, so to sum up:
<didrocks> 1. this patch is because compiz cmake is totally broken, in different way
<DBO> didrocks, shouldn't apt-get build-dep give me all those things
<didrocks> 2. the file is needed
<didrocks> DBO: yeah, it should
<DBO> because I have them all
<DBO> I still have to remove the patch to build
<didrocks> DBO: removing the patch fails on buildds
<RAOF> Yeah, the compiz build seems quite fragile; it's failed while likning libkde.so here (outside a build chroot)
<DBO> yeah you have to uninstall ia32-libs to make it work
<RAOF> That actually fails the build?  What a crock.
<DBO> yep
<DBO> its pretty cool
<TheMuso> Extoling the virtues of Cmake... Um, what did I just say? Excuse me. :)
<pitti> wow, you still have ia32-libs installed? Out of interest, what for?
<RAOF> cmake: we hated autotools, so we did something *even worse*
<pitti> (i. e. should we make an effort to multiarch-ify a particular library to stop the need for it)
<DBO> pitti, skype
<DBO> you cant install skype without it
<pitti> DBO: doesn't need ia32-libs any more
<DBO> how?
<RAOF> You shouldn't need it for skype - install skype:i386
<didrocks> DBO: that's what multiarch is for!
<pitti> DBO: I thought flashplugin and skype are pretty much the only two things people ever need ia32-libs for
<RAOF> pitti: wine still needs ia32-libs
<pitti> RAOF: ah, ok; three then (I don't have wine installed)
<DBO> coool
<pitti> unfortunately the amd64 skype package still exists, and hasn't been updated yet
<pitti> it shoudl be removed, or made so that it magically installs skype:amd64
<pitti> erm, skype:i386
<pitti> but that'd require another package name
<RAOF> And libgl1-mesa-dri:i386 isn't properly installable due to libpciaccess0 not being multiarched in Ubuntu. :/
<didrocks> DBO: pitti: ah got it!
<pitti> HEUREKA!
<didrocks> so building with USE_GNOME had been broken for 3 months now
<didrocks> so…
<didrocks> what I do
<didrocks> is to remove the GNOME build-dep
<didrocks> then, I added this patch initially to still ship the needed .desktop file with ELSE(HAS_GNOME)
<didrocks> and have the desktop file installed if you are or not in the HAS_GNOME part
<didrocks> this was committed upstream differently
<didrocks> with repeating the same chunk of code in else(HAS_GNOME)
<pitti> fun
<didrocks> so, basically, we don't build with HAS_GNOME in the package
<didrocks> (which rely on build-dep, I guess you have a build-dep instaled that we don't have in the package)
<didrocks> now, on the patch refresh, let me check
<didrocks> so dbarth refreshed the patch in 1:0.9.4+bzr20110606-0ubuntu6
<didrocks> I guess he didn't see that the upstream patch was partially committed and make this patch useless
<didrocks> but anyway, don't build with HAS_GNOME, it's bringing you issues :)
<didrocks> *phew* here is the story :-)
<pitti> didrocks: thanks for the heads-up; I nearly poked my eyes out this morning :)
<didrocks> pitti: heh, no worry, here was the initial patch FYI (http://paste.ubuntu.com/698913/)
<didrocks> pitti: made more sense, didn't repeat a chunk of code but seems upstream wants it differently…
<RAOF> So, now that we've got that little nugget out of the way, is anyone handling adding the patch from https://code.launchpad.net/~compiz-team/compiz-core/compiz-core.fix_861793/+merge/77431 , or shall I?
<didrocks> RAOF: no please, don't add smspillaz's patch without a release
<didrocks> RAOF: we had issues on the past, we only accept tarballs for compiz from dx
<robert_ancell> didrocks, hey, do you know about this? "update-alternatives: error: alternative path /etc/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter-ubuntu.conf doesn't exist"
<didrocks> robert_ancell: hum, interesting, is it when reinstalling the same version of lightdm-gtk-greeter?
<robert_ancell> didrocks, from no version.  I was wondering if I had some bad files around, so I removed it completely and tried to reinstall
<didrocks> robert_ancell: let me try to purge and install
<robert_ancell> didrocks, I just tried a purge then and it worked.  So there must have been something left over from a previous version
<didrocks> robert_ancell: I'll try installing twice the same version, purging and not purging, 3 min!
<robert_ancell> false alarm :)
<didrocks> robert_ancell: oh, you found it?
<robert_ancell> no, I can't reproduce since I did the purge
<didrocks> hum, better to check if it's really a local issue that can be handled in postinst
<jbicha> robert_ancell: is it a bug or a feature that when I select a different session in lightdm to login to but enter the wrong password, my session choice is reverted
<robert_ancell> I did a double install then uninstall and still no problem
<didrocks> robert_ancell: yeah, the three cases worked, I guess you had some local cruft
<robert_ancell> jbicha, no, it should stay the same
<robert_ancell> jbicha, unity-greeter?
<jbicha> robert_ancell: yes
<didrocks> jbicha: thanks a lot for your documentation UIFe ack and for your tremendous patience :)
<jbicha> robert_ancell: do you want a bug report for it then?
<robert_ancell> jbicha, yes please
<robert_ancell> brb...
<jbicha> didrocks: well hopefully next cycle will be better with UI freeze
<didrocks> jbicha: I think we need to discuss the process indeed
<jbicha> we shouldn't have any big transitions unless we do something crazy like port to mutter
<jibel> good morning
<pitti> bonjour jibel
<jibel> guten Morgen pitti
<jbicha> mm, Pleasant Pheasant sounds good
<jbicha> it feels a bit late this year for the next name announcement
<pitti> oh, is it out yet?
<pitti> yes, traditionally it comes out after beta
<jbicha> no, I've been spending the past few weeks making up names though
 * pitti votes for perky penguin
<pitti> how many "P" changes will we still have?
<jbicha> it can't be penguin, that's too obvious!
<jbicha> pitti: do you need packages to show up in syncpackage first to sync them?
<pitti> jbicha: I need them to be on the UK debian mirror
<pitti> we can sync from unapproved, but it's quite a lot of overhead
<jbicha> ok, then how about fonts-cantarell?
<pitti> jbicha: new package, needs FFE
<jbicha> ok, I'll do that
<robert_ancell> pitti, if you're wondering the lightdm upload I did fixes bug 861398
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 861398 in lightdm "the unity-greeter g-s-d is not stopped when login in since 1.0" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/861398
<pitti> oh, nice
<pitti> robert_ancell: accepted, please close
<jbicha> bug 862086
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 862086 in ubuntu "[FFe] Please sync fonts-cantarell from Debian sid" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/862086
<jasoncwarner_> hey didrocks care to update me on compiz? dbo said he fixed the latest crasher....
<DBO> its being pushed
<DBO> god help us all
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: I'm just restarting on it
<pitti> bring'em on! thanks DBO
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks: awesome...
<jasoncwarner_> DBO still up?
<DBO> jasoncwarner_, its final freeze
<DBO> where the hell else am I going to be?
<jasoncwarner_> DBO: thanks for jumping on that right away...
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: seems a lot of dx commits backport and work the last couple of days: pushed 3 Qt, 2 compiz, 2 libunity, 1 nautilus… :-)
<jasoncwarner_> DBO: wait, today is final freeze? I thought we had like 3 more months ? ;)
<DBO> me too
<DBO> they sprung it on me
<DBO> like a trap
<jasoncwarner_> like a spider monkey?
<DBO> who knew today was going to be Sept 29th
<DBO> TOTALLY unpredictable
<DBO> did not imagine this would happen at all really..
<jasoncwarner_> the mayans knew
<didrocks> DBO: oh, that's because you couldn't mentally prepare yourself as you couldn't click before last week on the calendar to change month! :)
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks: ouch!
<jasoncwarner_> :)
<jasoncwarner_> bazinga
<DBO> BAHZING
<DBO> didrocks, with the headshot
<didrocks> ETOOMANYITCROWDREFERENCE
<didrocks> oupss ETOOMANYBIGBANGTHEORYREFERENCE
<didrocks> rather :)
<didrocks> ok, I can still make bad jockes, it's a proof that compiz is working :-)
<didrocks> even after a restart
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks: nice!
<didrocks> ok, let's run it for 10 minutes and then push the crack out of it!
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks: you want us to be testing from a PPA or something?
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: yeah, that would be nice, one sec, pushing
<pitti> jbicha: at it
<mvo> pitti: did the "system proxy settings != session proxy settings" warning get lost when the code moved from the old control center to the new one?
<mvo> good morning btw :)
<pitti> mvo: hey
<pitti> mvo: even worse, seems the latest release drops the entire proxy thing
<pitti> we have a bug, assigned to rodrigo
<pitti> mvo: but possible, yes
<mvo> ok, thanks
<DBO> didrocks, so uh, if we decide to do a plugins release
<DBO> what does that mean to you
<didrocks> DBO: jasoncwarner_: compiz should magically appear in the ubuntu-desktop ppa shortly for you, yours sincerly, didrocks
<DBO> my dearest didrocks
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks: <3 you
<DBO> im already running it
<DBO> love
<DBO> DBO
<didrocks> DBO: that I will of course hate you more and more, but that's fine, I'll get a revenge in just a month, mwahahahahaha
<didrocks> DBO: seriously, do you think there are needed fixes?
<DBO> needed? not needed no...
<DBO> certainly some nice to have shit though
 * Sweetshark wonders at all the high emotions (must be postbeta anexiety) ...
<didrocks> DBO: do you have the bug # so that we can asses risk/gain?
<DBO> uhm
<DBO> sure let me look...
<didrocks> DBO: if it can wait for a SRU, that have more testing (one week before pushing to users)
 * didrocks add his waiting list today, a libunity, unity-2d, nux, unity, nautilus, unity-place-files and counting! (already done qt, compiz…)
<DBO> didrocks, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/827560
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 827560 in compiz "unmaximizable windows still show orange glow but fail to maximize" [Low,Triaged]
<DBO> didrocks, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/827560
<DBO> there is another one but I suffer from too much brain dumb right now to find it
<didrocks> DBO: the bot is smart, it avoids the repetition :)
<DBO> oops
<DBO> https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz-grid-plugin/+bug/796594
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 796594 in compiz-grid-plugin "Window behaviour - pressing the 'restore' window indicator on a semi-maximised window should return it to the restored state" [High,In progress]
<DBO> outsmarted by a bot
<DBO> excellent way to start my day
<pitti> jbicha: there, shepherded through binNEW as well, enjoy :)
<didrocks> DBO: "start", really? :)
<DBO> well it is 3:30am
<jbicha> pitti: thank you!
<DBO> its closer to starting than ending at this point
<didrocks> DBO: ok, I guess it's easily testable for regression
<didrocks> DBO: do you know to make dist in the oneiric branch or is it better to cherry-pick the patches there?
<didrocks> DBO: urgh, the branch seems to not have previous fixes
<DBO> of?
<didrocks> DBO: I have a tarball from yesterday in c-p-m
<DBO> i dont know what to do about that
<didrocks> DBO: and I can ensure you I have more fixes than what is in https://code.launchpad.net/~compiz-team/compiz-grid-plugin/oneiric
<DBO> yeah I know
<didrocks> DBO: I hope the tarball from compiz have all fixes from yesterday as well
<DBO> dont do c-p-m
<didrocks> yeah, seems hairy
<DBO> I hope so too
<didrocks> DBO: let's check for compiz before pushing it
<DBO> do you have any of the bugs so I could check?
<didrocks> DBO: you took: https://code.launchpad.net/~compiz-team/compiz-core/oneiric
<didrocks> yeah, one sec
<robert_ancell> bryceh, RAOF, lightdm has been using -background none for some time so we can probably drop the -nr option
<robert_ancell> patch rather
<didrocks> DBO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/698947/ here is the full list of fixes
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Know about the other ?DMs?
<DBO> didrocks, I can immediately confirm several of those fixes are present
<robert_ancell> RAOF, no, but I suspect they would have been carrying matching patches?
<didrocks> DBO: for instance, on this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz-core/+bug/860397 I don't see a merge in ~compiz-team/compiz-core/oneiric
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 860397 in unity "Windows which are marked transients of docks should be treated like docks" [High,Fix committed]
<DBO> didrocks, yes that one is present
<DBO> onboard still works iwth unity
<DBO> huzzah
<didrocks> great :-)
<didrocks> *phew*
<pitti> RAOF, robert_ancell: our gdm has -background
<didrocks> thanks for confirming DBO :)
<didrocks> DBO: let's forget about c-p-m now, not going into trouble and plan those for a SRU
<DBO> sure thing
<DBO> yep
 * RAOF checks kdm and xdm.
<pitti> RAOF: checking kdm..
<robert_ancell> RAOF, xdm?  really?
<pitti> ./debian/patches/kubuntu_kdmrc_defaults.diff:+Instance: :*/"-nr -nolisten tcp"
<pitti> ./kdm/config.def:Instance: :*/"-nr -nolisten tcp"
<pitti> kdm needs fixing AFAICS
<pitti> RAOF: ^
<ricotz> good morning
<RAOF> pitti: Thanks.
<RAOF> robert_ancell: I don't expect xdm to try, but, hey!  Completeness!
<ricotz> the new UbuntuLogo.png in g-c-c says 11.04?
<jbicha> ricotz: it's fixed in bzr
<DBO> so didrocks, smoothest compiz release this cycle then? :P
<ricotz> jbicha, ok, and network.ui missing?
<didrocks> DBO: yeah, you got an award. Achievement! :-)
<jbicha> um, I don't think that was fixed yet
<didrocks> DBO: you got the new skin "DBO smoothest compiz release" to use with the hero of your favorite game :-)
<jbicha> ricotz: when did network disappear?
<RAOF> And, as expected, xdm uses neither -nr nor -background.
<pitti> RAOF: checkerboaord patterns FTW!
<pitti> "board", too
<RAOF> party_like_its_1989!
<ricotz> jbicha, i cant point to a version, sorry, just noticed it
<pitti> RAOF: let's play pacman
 * RAOF can never get enough of the -retro codepath!
<DBO> didrocks, apparently there are compelling reasons to do CPM now
<didrocks> DBO: hum, like?
<rodrigo_> morning
<DBO> didrocks, compelling... reasons...
<DBO> there are some changes to how core handles moving windows (async, much faster)
<DBO> but two plugins had to be updated to track
<didrocks> DBO: well, there are some "compiling" reasons indeed :)
<DBO> grid and snap
<DBO> they still work fine without the update
<DBO> but much slower
<didrocks> DBO: hum, can we ensure the latest tarball is in trunk, and what enters is fully tested?
<DBO> Im working on testing that shit as hard as I can
<DBO> I'll be here until its done
<didrocks> DBO: ensure we have:
<didrocks>     - Maximizing a window causes compiz to hang (LP: #860257)
<didrocks>     - snap movements can cause infinite loops in window movements (LP: #860646)
<ricotz> jbicha, also "empathy/telepathy" ui is gone?
<didrocks> DBO: this is the new fixes since 20110919
<DBO> oh yeah there is that too
<DBO> we want those
<DBO> infinite loops are bad
<DBO> mmkay
<didrocks> DBO: we already have those
<didrocks> DBO: in the latest tarball
<DBO> damnit
<DBO> seriously
<didrocks> DBO: so ensure trunk have it, if not, there is something screwed
<DBO> I would prefer if we did this
<DBO> okay
<DBO> will do
<didrocks> DBO: and in that case, we need to cherry-pick only the fixes, not doing a new tarball without those
<DBO> what?
<DBO> we are just going to roll you a tarball, the only things in it are commits linked to bugs
 * didrocks pushes nautilus meanwhile
<DBO> I'll try to get you a list
<didrocks> DBO: indeed, but ensure that those two commits are in there
<DBO> I will
<didrocks> DBO: IIRC, dbarth removed one commit that was making something crashing for him
<didrocks> DBO: so, I hope it's not in trunk
<DBO> super...
<didrocks> DBO: it's not in the current oneiric tarball anyway, you can download it there: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/compiz-plugins-main_0.9.6.orig.tar.gz
<didrocks> DBO: so making make a diff with what you currently have and ensuring all what is in is known?
<DBO> didrocks, yes, I will do my all
<DBO> Im not going to pull any punches
<DBO> I understand the price of failure is instant death by firing squad manned by the desktop team
<jbicha> ricotz: ping rodrigo when he's online for those, I'm not sure what went wrong
<didrocks> DBO: excellent! thanks for this serious checking. It's really needed :)
<jbicha> ricotz: so I was playing with GDM3.2 today & yeah I couldn't get it to start either
<ricotz> rodrigo_, hi, g-c-c is missing some things like network.ui and empathy/telepathy ui?
<ricotz> jbicha, so it hangs for you?
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti
<chrisccoulson> there are 2 issues in bug 848808 btw
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 848808 in metacity "metacity crashed with SIGABRT in __kernel_vsyscall()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/848808
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> your stacktrace is a different issue compared to the original reporter
<jbicha> ricotz: yes, gdm-simple-slave[20564]: WARNING: Could not run helper: Failed to execute child process "/usr/lib/gdm/ck-get-x11-display-device" (No such file or directory)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: oh, is it? I get it according to jibel's instruction, start vlc
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I thought it was different because of --sync
<chrisccoulson> pitti - hmmm, perhaps jibel has the same, but different issue too ;)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, but the request that triggered the error is still visible in the original stacktrace
<pitti> chrisccoulson: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/79767881/Stacktrace.txt doesn't look totally different, though?
<ricotz> jbicha, ok, would have been nice to have it, but there is no time for it
<didrocks> DBO: https://code.launchpad.net/~compiz-team/compiz-expo-plugin/oneiric.fix_clipping_issues/+merge/77472 changes default configuration
<pitti> chrisccoulson: right, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/79769114/Stacktrace.txt is different
<jbicha> ricotz: yeah, GDM 3.0 isn't too bad though
<DBO> didrocks, fixing
<chrisccoulson> pitti - the clue in the original trace is here - "X error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) serial 294069 error_code 3 request_code 19 minor_code 0"
<pitti> chrisccoulson: but I think all the dupes are indistinguishable, as the top 5 functions are the XError stuff
<didrocks> DBO: please look at merges carefully :p
<chrisccoulson> so when it crashes with --sync, you should see it crashing in XDeleteProperty
<chrisccoulson> (which is request code 19)
<didrocks> DBO: especially has now in the compiz branch, the patch are completely mixed… :/
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ok, I don't get that then
<pitti> chrisccoulson: or it's later than the current crash in allocing a 65535 pixel window
<DBO> didrocks, we're going to fix that once and for all at UDS
<DBO> we are going to disable that in bzr
<chrisccoulson> pitti - possibly :)
<DBO> he wont be able to do that anymore
<DBO> mwahahah
<didrocks> DBO: yeah, totally agreed!
<didrocks> heh!
<chrisccoulson> i just wanted to point out that there might be more than one issue there, before it gets too confusing  ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: heh, thanks
<pitti> chrisccoulson: how's your holidays?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - heh ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'm looking forward to travelling to cornwall tomorrow
<DBO> didrocks, actually it didn't, the merge proposal just had the wrong target
<DBO> didrocks, sorry for the false alarm
<chrisccoulson> other than that, i've been hanging around because of the firefox 7.0.1 chemspill
<chrisccoulson> which i wasn't expecting to happen whilst i was away ;)
<didrocks> DBO: *phew*, but still wrong target :) we need to diff old tarball new tarball anyway to check!
<DBO> I will
<DBO> I dont have tarballs yet
<didrocks> thanks again DBO :)
<didrocks> DBO: did you took the previous one I pointed?
<didrocks> did you take*
<DBO> yes
<didrocks> coolio
<chrisccoulson> pitti - so, i think what's likely to have happened is that the original reporter of bug 848808 was actually suffering from bug 797078, which is now fixed
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 848808 in metacity "metacity crashed with SIGABRT in __kernel_vsyscall()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/848808
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 797078 in metacity "metacity crashed with SIGABRT in raise()" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/797078
<chrisccoulson> but as apport can't really distinguish the traces apart, it's mixed the different issues up in the duplicates
<RAOF> That seems like a reasonable guess.
<rodrigo_> ricotz, what? it's missing that?
<seb128> hey
<rodrigo_> ricotz, hmm, right, it's missing the network panel
<rodrigo_> hi seb128
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<pitti> hey rodrigo_
<seb128> hey pitti
<seb128> hey rodrigo_
<seb128> how are you?
<jbicha> rodrigo_: checking for NETWORK_MANAGER... no
<jbicha> configure: WARNING: *** Network panel will not be built (NetworkManager >= 0.8.992 or newer not found) ***
<jbicha> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/81289337/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-amd64.gnome-control-center_1%3A3.2.0-0ubuntu2_BUILDING.txt.gz
<pitti> rodrigo_: yeah, seems you earned bug 861443
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 861443 in gnome-control-center "There is no easy way to change proxy settings in Ubuntu 11.10" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/861443
<rodrigo_> jbicha, yes
<pitti> rodrigo_: I suppose that wasn't intended?
<pitti> rodrigo_: sounds like fallout from the libnm split?
<rodrigo_> pitti, yes, seems I'm missing some build-dep
<seb128> jbicha, hey
<seb128> jbicha, is there an issue with the vino update?
<seb128> jbicha, do you need help with it?
<DBO> didrocks, we're rolling a new tarball ;)
<didrocks> DBO: nice!
<RAOF> Hey, who broke my caps-is-an-additional-ctrl?
<DBO> RAOF, GNOME
<RAOF> Oh, flicking that setting off and on again fixes it.
<jbicha> seb128: I was trying to fix 852911 at the same time, but I was having trouble getting my code from yelp to work in vino
<seb128> rodrigo_, you should push test version in your ppa rather than asking users to build from the vcs ;-)
<seb128> jbicha, hard freeze is today so maybe upload the next version and see later to fix the bug?
<seb128> bug #852911
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 852911 in yelp "Yelp always displays Unity user guide" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/852911
<jbicha> seb128: yes probably
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, true :)
<pitti> didrocks: indeed it seems related to overlay-scrollbar, but too large widgets in an application shouldn't make metacity crash?
<pitti> didrocks: but anyway, if that fixes it, I'm happy; metacity is obsolete, and I don't fancy debugging it for hours (well, I already did) to fix it properly :)
<didrocks> pitti: it logout and crashed X in some cases, because it tried to create a 8 Gb window
<didrocks> pitti: so, not sure, but can be related through jibel's report
<RAOF> X shouldn't crash in such circumstances; that's what BadAlloc is for (and the XErorr that pitti was seeing)?
<pitti> didrocks: yes, something is creating a widget 65535 pixels high
<rodrigo_> pitti, oh, the problem is libnm-gtk-dev doesn't have a .pc file
<pitti> RAOF: not X, metacity
<rodrigo_> pitti, fixing it
<didrocks> RAOF: it did, see the bug I pointed :)
<pitti> rodrigo_: ah
<didrocks> rodrigo_: the usual crash on writing a lot on disk
<didrocks> oupss
<didrocks> RAOF: ^
<RAOF> pitti: Yeah, but didrocks was saying that it crashed X sometimes.
<didrocks> RAOF: basically, it creates a 8 Gb windows, which make some machines, like mine writing a lot on the disk
<didrocks> and everytime I have too many writes on disk, X crashes
<didrocks> pitti: ^
<RAOF> Fun!
<ricotz> rodrigo_, do you know what happened to the empathy g-c-c integration?
<didrocks> RAOF: seems known, njpatel has the same behavior I guess
<RAOF> You obviously have too much memory :)
<rodrigo_> ricotz, the accounts panel?
<rodrigo_> ricotz, I think it's gone, in favor of gnome-online-accounts, but not sure
<RAOF> didrocks: This is triggered by running vlc under metacity?
<ricotz> rodrigo_, if that's the case the online-accounts doesnt show my telepathy accounts
<pitti> didrocks: you said "just pushed", not "will be pushing"; I didn't see an overlay-scrollbar upload, did the upload go wrong, or was this a typo?
<rodrigo_> ricotz, yes, only google so far
<didrocks> pitti: it's a Qt fix related to an overlay-scrollbar issue with Qt apps (when using the gtk theme)
<pitti> aah
<rodrigo_> ricotz, you can still setup your accounts from empathy itself
<rodrigo_> ricotz, just that it doesn't have a g-c-c panel anymore
<didrocks> RAOF: oh not only with vlc, everytime my computer start writing too much on disk
<pitti> didrocks: trying with new Qt then, it's built on amd64
<RAOF> didrocks: Just with swapping, or with any disc activity?
<pitti> didrocks: the other two tasks on bug 805303 are still relevant, though?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 805303 in overlay-scrollbar "Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_style_get: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed with the default qt4 gui" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/805303
<rodrigo_> $ bzr branch lp:ubuntu/network-manager-applet trunk
<rodrigo_> Most recent Ubuntu version: 0.9.1.90-0ubuntu2
<rodrigo_> Packaging branch version: 0.8.9997+git.20110707t152406.340f695-0ubuntu1
<rodrigo_> Packaging branch status: OUT-OF-DATE
<rodrigo_> hmm, import problems?
<seb128> ricotz, rodrigo_: upstream dropped the possibility to add control-center panel from other sources as well, it might have force the empathy guy to drop it
<RAOF> didrocks: Also: is this your crazy baked nvidia laptop? ;)
<seb128> rodrigo_, seems so
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes
<seb128> rodrigo_, use apt-get source
<rodrigo_> ok
<ricotz> seb128, ok
<didrocks> RAOF: indeed, but I know that other in dx experience this as well
<ricotz> rodrigo_, right, was just wondering what happened to it
<didrocks> RAOF: everytime when somethings triggers a lot of writing…
<seb128> grrrrr bastien
<seb128> ok, so he closed the wrong default bug pedro opened blaming it on pitti
<RAOF> didrocks: Is there a crash report generated?  Long shot, I know. :?
<didrocks> RAOF: waow, I'm pretty sure to have reported one a while back, like 4/5 months
<seb128> though pedro somewhat missed the issue, it seems to still suspend on ac even if the setting is on "never"
<didrocks> RAOF: it started on natty
<seb128> my laptop was suspended when I came back from sport yesterday
<didrocks> RAOF: but I don't have I can do it next time I trigger that
<seb128> mvo, hey, did you open a bug about your dpms issue?
<mvo> seb128: just reported it on LP https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/862139 now, sorry
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 862139 in gnome-control-center "xset q reports DPMS mode with time 600 regardless of what g-c-c setting" [Undecided,New]
<rodrigo_> hmm, dput'ing the .source.changes file generated by debuild doesn't upload the orig.tar.gz, is that correct?
<pitti> rodrigo_: depends whether the .changes has the tar.gz in Files:
<pitti> rodrigo_: which is determined whether you build with -sa or -sd
<rodrigo_> pitti, ok, my fault then, just used -S
<pitti> rodrigo_: -si is the default, which usually DTRT (-sa for -1 or -0ubuntu1, no orig otherwise)
<pitti> rodrigo_: why, did you upload a new upstream release?
<rodrigo_> pitti, no, not a new upstream, just 0ubuntu3
<pitti> rodrigo_: you don't need the orig tarball then, it didn't change
<seb128> rodrigo_, is that a ppa upload? you don't need the orig if it's in the main archive
<rodrigo_> seb128, no, not a ppa, it's nm-applet
<rodrigo_> ok then it should be ok, I hope
<seb128> oh, well no need of the orig
 * rodrigo_ waits for message
<seb128> rodrigo_, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=
<seb128> it's in the queue
<rodrigo_> ok, cool
<seb128> rodrigo_, the queue run every 5 minutes, so if you upload at 31 it will usually get in at 35
<rodrigo_> ricotz, ok, network panel is back, will upload new g-c-c as soon as I get a couple other fixes
<pitti> rodrigo_: yay
<pitti> rodrigo_: please bump the build-dep on libnm-dev
<pitti> powerpc is faaaar behind (and generally it's correct to do so, too)
<rodrigo_> seb128, oh btw, last night I looked at the 'never turn screen off' thing, shouldn't be hard to do, just need new UI
<rodrigo_> pitti, yes
<seb128> rodrigo_, where "new ui" is an extra entry in the combo?
<rodrigo_> seb128, a new combo, I don't have a 'turn screen' combo at all
<seb128> rodrigo_, are you on a desktop?
<rodrigo_> ah, on the screen one
<seb128> still on a desktop it should be there
<seb128> rodrigo_, yes
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, sorry, was looking at power onlt
<rodrigo_> so yes, much easier!
<rodrigo_> g-s-d already checks if the timeout is 0, and if so, doesn't turn the screen off, so yes, we only need a new option in the combo, mapped to 0 for the timeout
<rodrigo_> so adding it to my g-c-c upload
<seb128> rodrigo_, check with pitti before
<rodrigo_> pitti, checking... :)
<seb128> it might need a ffe or uife
<seb128> check with jbicha as well
<pitti> rodrigo_: "turn screen"?
<DBO> didrocks, https://chinstrap.canonical.com/~smspillaz/releases/0.9.6/compiz-plugins-main-0.9.6.tar.bz2
<seb128> jbicha, pitti: do you think it's still ok to add a "never" entry to the screen capplet "turn screen off after" combo?
<DBO> I've done everything I can do, I think I properly QA'd it
<DBO> if I didn't, please let me know, and I'll figure out what went wrong and try to fix it for next time
<rodrigo_> pitti, yes, what seb128 says
<didrocks> DBO: great, so no setting changes, all the fix that are in are the one you descbribed before?
<pitti> seb128, rodrigo_: sorry, where is that?
<DBO> didrocks, hold on
<didrocks> |o|
<seb128> pitti, gnome-control-center screen
<rodrigo_> pitti, in Screen panel
<DBO> didrocks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/698976/
<DBO> thats the entire diff
<DBO> no xml changes
<seb128> pitti, "turn on after", the combo has nn minutes to 1 hour option
<pitti> seb128, rodrigo_: I think that's fine; I hope we have an existing string for that?
<seb128> pitti, adding a "never" in the list of that combo
<rodrigo_> pitti, hmm, good point, let me check
<diverse_izzue> hi u-d. is there a package for this nautilus previewer called "sushi" somewhere?
<didrocks> DBO: great, and the bug list is the on you pointed me before? (and it doesn't seem any previous fix is reverted?)
<DBO> didrocks, are you expecting a reverted fix?
<rodrigo_> pitti, seb128: no, we don't, in g-c-c
<seb128> rodrigo_, pitti: doesn't seem so :-(
<seb128> rodrigo_, can you ask an UIFe and email translators and documentation teams?
<pitti> uh, did they remove it everywhere? *sigh*
<rodrigo_> I guess that's a problem, too late for adding new strings
<didrocks> DBO: no, just that as the trunk was fuzzy and we didn't know if it contained all the previous fixes
<seb128> rodrigo_, let's ask
<rodrigo_> ok
<jbicha> diverse_izzue: no, you'll have to wait for P or a PPA (& someone to package it)
<DBO> didrocks, I think we are good to go
<seb128> translators still have some days to translate
<seb128> and it's an easy one to add
<DBO> didrocks, we checked for those previous commits specifically
<DBO> foudn the code
<didrocks> DBO: perfect, thanks!
<pitti> seb128: it's in evolution-3.2, aptitude, cups, glade3, gnome-disk-utility, gnome-user-share, nautilus, and a whole lot of other places
<pitti> rodrigo_: ^ we might steal the translations from there
<rodrigo_> pitti, ok, I'll add the bug 1st
<ubot2> rodrigo_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Not reporting large bug)
<seb128> pitti, it's going to be tedious
<rodrigo_> :)
<seb128> imho we should ask an uif and let the translators copy the string in launchpad
<pitti> well, asking translators to do that is a lot more work in sum
<seb128> it's easy enough
<DBO> didrocks, do you want me to stick around while you make package pie out of that?
<didrocks> DBO: I'm tagging it +bzr20110929 tag as well
<didrocks> DBO: no that's fine, you should go to bed :)
<didrocks> DBO: did you fix the spread + dnd issue?
<DBO> didrocks, if by fix you mean disable
<DBO> yes
<didrocks> DBO: yeah, perfect, I think you deserve some bed time! :)
<didrocks> DBO: I'm currently building c-p-m
<DBO> how long will it take for me to get results?
<seb128> pitti, *shrug*, they screwed the ubuntu-mono update...
<didrocks> DBO: 10 minutes, time to build and test
<pitti> seb128: bug 862027?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 862027 in ubuntu-mono "System Settings Keyboard icon indistinct with Ambiance" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/862027
<pitti> seb128: assigned to Paul already; we'll probably just revert tha
<jbicha> or bug 862040
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 862040 in ubuntu-mono "user-desktop icon shows black desktop instead of Unity's wallpaper" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/862040
<seb128> pitti, no, it seems the "desktop" icon went missing
<DBO> didrocks, then I'll wait
<seb128> jbicha, right, that one
<DBO> didrocks, the 22 hour shift... we need a union...
<rodrigo_> seb128, pitti: what are the translation and doc teams (ubuntu-doc? ubuntu-translations-coordinators?)
<rodrigo_> lp shows a lot when searching, so not sure which one is the correct one
<didrocks> DBO: that's why you are asking to french people? Need some strike advice? :-)
<seb128> rodrigo_, ubuntu-doc@lists.ubuntu.com, ubuntu-translators@lists.ubuntu.com
<DBO> didrocks, no I was hoping to win the battle
<didrocks> :-)
<pitti> didrocks: metacity still crashes with Qt 4.7.4-0ubuntu6 :(
<rodrigo_> hmm, searching for ubuntu-translators in LP shows a lot of results, but stops in page 17, so ubuntu-translators team doesn't show up
<rodrigo_> so how can I subscribe someone to a bug without using the search?
<DBO> pitti, stop using metacity
<DBO> I know I did
<rodrigo_> pitti, seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/862154
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 862154 in gnome-control-center "[UIFe] Add back the "never turn screen off" option" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> pitti: ok :(
<pitti> DBO: unity-2d does :)
<pitti> didrocks: QWidget::setMinimumSize: (/MainInterface) The largest allowed size is (16777215,16777215)
<pitti> didrocks: that doesn't sound healthy
<DBO> pitti, sarcasm is the name of the game
<didrocks> pitti: is it before the crash you have?
<pitti> didrocks: yes
<seb128> rodrigo_, thanks
<didrocks> agateau looked at this ^
<pitti> didrocks: agateau just attached a new patch to that bug, too
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, for gtk
<didrocks> pitti: you need it with the new Qt
<didrocks> sorry, forgot to mention it
<seb128> don't upload the gtk patch
<agateau> seb128: why?
<seb128> agateau, because kenvandine started working on it
<agateau> seb128: ah ok, I thought there was a problem with it
<seb128> agateau, and I don't like work duplication ;-)
<seb128> agateau, well there are those symbols change, it sucks so late in the cycle
<seb128> agateau, though they seem to be a non issue but still it makes me nervous ;-)
<agateau> seb128: I understand you. But the whole point of the new patch is to expose a new function, this is bound to bring new symbols
<pitti> so is bug 805303 about crashes which happen because overlay-scrollbar tries to allocate an insanely huge widget?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 805303 in overlay-scrollbar "Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_style_get: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed with the default qt4 gui" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/805303
<pitti> the bug title sounds fairly different
 * pitti wonders if he should make bug 848808 a dupe of that or reassign to overlay-scrollbar
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 848808 in metacity "metacity crashed with SIGABRT in __kernel_vsyscall()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/848808
<agateau> pitti: it is because qt assumes it gets a scrollbar widget when it calls gtk_hscrollbar_new
<pitti> agateau: ah, then it's something else apparently?
<didrocks> grrrr, got again a X restart on too much writing
<agateau> pitti: but when overlay scrollbars are activated, qt gets a null pointer instead
<didrocks> RAOF: nothing in /var/crash ^
<seb128> agateau, yeah, adding symbols is fine, it's the dropping symbols that makes me nervous ;-)
<agateau> pitti: we had a workaround for this bug in qt <= 1ubuntu5, but it was not reliable
<didrocks> DBO: Need to restart building c-p-m (and nautilus :()
<seb128> didrocks, look at Xorg.log
<seb128> or .0
<agateau> pitti: 1ubuntu6 contains a better fix, but it needs the gtk patch to work
<seb128> didrocks, go in the build-area and debuild binary
<DBO> didrocks, why?
<seb128> didrocks, or did you use pbuilder?
<pitti> agateau: understood, thanks
<didrocks> DBO: because the build is under X and X restarted
<agateau> seb128: yes, those symbols could have been marked hidden, there was no need to expose them in the first place
<seb128> agateau, ok, good
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, will dpkg-buildpackage -nc
<seb128> agateau, well as said it's not an objection, it's just making me a bit nervous because it's gtk and it's late ;-)
<DBO> didrocks, you're breaking my little heart by not using screen
<didrocks> DBO: for building? never :-)
<agateau> seb128: sure, I am just trying to make you a bit more confortable with those changes
<agateau> :)
<didrocks> DBO: btw, I'm closing the upstream bugs
<DBO> whatever
<didrocks> DBO: and add right downstream tasks
<seb128> agateau, thanks ;-) I think I'm comfortable enough to no pushback and let ken upload it ;-)
<didrocks> DBO: can you do that for an even smoother release later? :)
<didrocks> RAOF: I have the log info if needed
<DBO> do what?
<DBO> explain it like Im 5?
<agateau> seb128: good!
<didrocks> DBO: closing upstream bugs ;)
<seb128> agateau, thanks for working on that btw!
<DBO> didrocks, define "upstream"?
<DBO> oh you mean mark the Fix Released?
<didrocks> DBO: upstream as upstream task in compiz
<didrocks> DBO: yep
<DBO> yeah I can do that next time
<DBO> sure
<agateau> seb128: yw
<didrocks> (and everywhere, the downstream tasks that have been added are not the right one)
<didrocks> DBO: ok, restarting compiz
 * DBO braces for impact
<DBO> this delay makes me nervous
<kamstrup> dpm: hey, d.u.c looking awesome :-)
<didrocks> DBO: maximize with grid snap is weird
<kamstrup> dpm: I noticed that the libunity docs needs updates... also I think the latest lp:giraffe works slightly better for Python docs
<didrocks> DBO: take a title bar, push it to the panel
<didrocks> DBO: the decoration jumps under the panel, then maximization starts…
<DBO> mmmm
<DBO> yep thats a bit odd...
<didrocks> DBO: and worse, if you stop it without maximizing
<didrocks> DBO: the decoration is under the panel
<didrocks> you have to alt + click
<DBO> smspillaz, ^^
<seb128> didrocks, new record? found a bug in less than 15s testing? ;-)
<didrocks> DBO: another one
 * DBO sighs
<dpm> hey kamstrup, good morning, thanks :) - Yeah, I want to update those links to the stable URLs (i.e. Oneiric), when we release. As per giraffe, shall I just pull the latest version? I can probably do this straight away
<smspillaz> hmm
<didrocks> seb128: indeed, just have to test what changed…
<didrocks> DBO: maximize vertically
<smspillaz> didrocks: let me see what's happening
<smspillaz> that ... shouldn't happen
<didrocks> DBO: then, drag it on the panel
<didrocks> -> maximized, but still decorated
<kamstrup> dpm: I think the latest rev should be good. That's what I use myself at least :-)
<didrocks> same if you maximize horizontally
<dpm> kamstrup, ok, cool, let me do this later on today, thanks for the heads up :)
<DBO> didrocks, sorry for wasting time...
 * didrocks just reads the diff and tests what changed :/
<DBO> I'll add these to our test cases
<didrocks> DBO: well, it just need rigorous test when changing something…
<pitti> seb128, rodrigo_: replied to bug 862154 with a suggestion and an ack
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 862154 in gnome-control-center "[UIFe] Add back the "never turn screen off" option" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/862154
<seb128> pitti, danke
<didrocks> pitti: a 4th upload of Qt is coming FYI
<pitti> poor armel builders
 * pitti scores down https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/4:4.7.4-0ubuntu6/+build/2813360
<didrocks> yeah, if only people can coordinate in the same team, especially when pinging them on purpose the past 3 days for that
<pitti> the powerpc builders already are way behind
<czajkowski> Good morning all
<pitti> actually, powerpc is the bottleneck this time, we've got plenty of armel builders
<pitti> hey czajkowski
<pitti> didrocks: standing by for review, just need to run out for some minutes
<czajkowski> pitti: ello
<czajkowski> pitti: no bugs to report!, well I do, just not Ubuntu, on windows :(
<didrocks> pitti: will upload in 30 min, the time for me to check it applies, and to bzr bd -S…
<pitti> czajkowski: hehe
<czajkowski> pitti: such pain .
<rodrigo_> pitti, so, I msgcat the po file, and add a patch with that to the g-c-c package?
<pitti> rodrigo_: I put a sketch of a command to the bug
<pitti> rodrigo_: msgcat is too complicated, I think
<rodrigo_> pitti, right, but I mean, I just add a patch to the package with the resulting .po's, or is there a saner way to add new translations?
<seb128> rodrigo_, use the command line pitti suggested in the bug?
<pitti> rodrigo_: yes
<pitti> rodrigo_: well, the .po changes with teh "Never" msgs added, yes
<rodrigo_> ok
<pitti> rodrigo_: we can drop the patch at the next upload, once it's imported into LP
<pitti> I think that's a lot quicker than bothering all translation teams to add the strings
<rodrigo_> yeah, dpm asked to do this also, so yeah, doing it now
<mvo> seb128: meh, that app-indicator port took longer then expected, but I think its mostly there now, not everything is supported by app-indicator unfortunately so the fallback is not great, I need to think some more about that
<seb128> mvo, what do you miss? tooltips?
<mvo> seb128: yes
<mvo> seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/779382/comments/10 has whats mising
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 779382 in update-notifier "update-notifier not visible under unity" [Medium,Confirmed]
<mvo> seb128: woah, I just did a test upgrade in a virtual machine, the screensaver kicked (why? u-m kills it when it upgrades :/ - but it did not actually show a screensaver window, it would just not let me interact with the system
<seb128> mvo, urg, weird
<seb128> mvo, how does it kills it?
<seb128> mvo, mdeslaur made great effort to make sure that the screensaver respawn when you take it down for good security measure ;-)
<mvo> seb128: I think it simply sends a kill signal
<mvo> seb128: meh
<pitti> didrocks: bug 849732 was invalidated, should I file a new one?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 849732 in unity "Alt + <application menubar shorcut> doesn't work as well as Ctrl + W/Q" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/849732
<seb128> mvo, you don't want to box unlocked because the screensaver hit a segfault
<pitti> this is still a very annoying and perferctly reproducible regression
<seb128> mvo, you should inhibit locked using the dbus api I guess
<didrocks> pitti: no, just add a gtk3 task
<mvo> this stuff runs as root (the upgrader) :/
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: pitti: sorry on mumble with njpatel :)
<pitti> didrocks: i. e. want me to reopen and reassign to gtk3?
<pitti> didrocks: so it's in our global menu bar patch?
<jasoncwarner_> :/ seems I did an update and skype got borked?
<seb128> pitti, bug #838458 is a duplicate if you want to use that instead
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 838458 in appmenu-gtk "Can't use the ALT+Letter keyboard shortcuts" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/838458
<pitti> seb128: right, but that's apparently not on DX' radar
<seb128> pitti, yes, it's an appmenu issue, unset UBUNTU_MENUPROXY; gedit and it works in gedit
<pitti> seb128: yes, same for gtimelog
<pitti> but just invalidating a perfectly triaged bug without a comment is a bit weird
<seb128> pitti, it's didrocks who invalided the unity part
<seb128> pitti, just do an "also affect appmenu-gtk" I guess
<seb128> or reassign
<seb128> pitti, the upstream components are still open and it's assigned to ted
<pitti> ok, done; marked the other one as a dupe
<pitti> thanks
<seb128> pitti, bug #821290
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 821290 in unity-foundations "[panel] Unable to access menus with Alt accelerator keys." [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/821290
<seb128> is on https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-foundations/+milestone/oneiric-final
<seb128> pitti, which is the list ted has been using for Oneiric
<pitti> seb128: I guess we should also dupe that theN?
<seb128> pitti, he said yesterday that his remaining bugs were nautilus desktop menu (which he fixed) and this one
<seb128> pitti, so I guess he will fix it today
<seb128> pitti, I will check with ted when he's online
<pitti> rodrigo_: 832603 fixed> you rock!
<rodrigo_> hmm, which one is that?
 * rodrigo_ looks
<pitti> rodrigo_: gsd crash
<rodrigo_> yeah
<seb128> was it a real issue?
<seb128> or apport noise from segfault on session closing?
<pitti> not for me, but apparently for rodrigo_'s boss :)
<rodrigo_> seb128, people were getting it on 1st oneiric boot
<rodrigo_> not anymore than once it seems
<rodrigo_> yeah, jasoncwarner_ was getting it, it seems
<seb128> pitti, we need to teach $bosses that apport noise != real issues ;-)
<rodrigo_> I didn't
<rodrigo_> yeah :)
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok
<rodrigo_> we should have a cleanup /var/crash for bosses
<rodrigo_> scripy
<rodrigo_> script
<jasoncwarner_> ahem
<seb128> well "1st boot" could be "it segfaulted on shutdown and apport trigger on reboot"
<jasoncwarner_> *cough* *cough*
 * rodrigo_ hides :)
<jasoncwarner_> :)
<jasoncwarner_> rodrigo_: I'm not getting that one anymore, fyi...
<jasoncwarner_> I've got no crashes right now, as a matter of fact
<seb128> it's a bit unfortunate that some of those non issues are raising in priority just because they get dups
<jasoncwarner_> including zg...which is amazing!
<rodrigo_> jasoncwarner_, yeah, you got it only once, right? or more?
<jasoncwarner_> rodrigo_: I got it at least twice, but over a period of time, not in a row
<jasoncwarner_> but, last one was at least two days ago
<rodrigo_> ok, it shouldn't happen anymore with the fix
<rodrigo_> I added double checking in the code :)
<seb128> mvo, check with ted but yeah I agree that seems risky to land that work now
<seb128> mvo, what you could do is to the use libappindicator only under unity and the old codepath otherwise
<seb128> mvo, i.e look at XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP and if, then the codepaths
<mvo> seb128: that is a good idea
<seb128> mvo, XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP is set to "Unity" by gnome-session under unity and unity-2d
<seb128> mvo, so basically just g_strcmp0 g_getenv("XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP") and "Unity"
<mvo> seb128: I need to rewrite a bit more code for that, but I like the idea, that should make it very low risk
<mvo> except of course:  12 files changed, 300 insertions(+), 118 deletions(-)
<seb128> mvo, I would suggest that we should may SRU it
<seb128> mvo, it gives extra margin for testing and doesn't risk regression in Oneiric
<seb128> mvo, knowing that current oneiric has no issue for users who didn't tweak their key
<mvo> seb128: indeed
<mvo> seb128: would you mind putting that in the bug?
<seb128> mvo, can do
<tkamppeter> pitti, compiz seems to have the same problem with its -dbg package as CUPS had, see bug 862241.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 862241 in compiz "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in PrivateWindow::addWindowStackChanges()" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/862241
<seb128> rodrigo_, do you need help with the po thing?
<mvo> seb128: do you mind if I simply paste the irc bits into the u-n bug?
<rodrigo_> seb128, no, already done and uploaded
<seb128> mvo, sorry I was having lunch, I'm just commenting at the moment, on minute and I commit
<mvo> seb128: ok, sorry for being pushy
<mdeslaur> mvo: you need to suspend the screensaver, not just kill it
<mvo> mdeslaur: right, the upgrader runs as root though
<mdeslaur> mvo: oh, hrm
<mvo> yeah :(
<seb128> mvo, done
<seb128> mvo, being pushy> it's just fair, I've been pushing you as well
<seb128> mvo, with less success though since you still didn't ask about your issue ;-)
<pitti> argh, again suspend during lunch break
<seb128> pitti, yeah, upstream has been discussing it on #control-center and it should be worked today
<seb128> pitti, bastien undupped the wrong default bug btw
<pitti> seb128: I followed up in the original upstream bug, and it seems that it's not really intended upstream either, right
<seb128> pitti, he agreed there is a bug
<GunnarHj> pitti, seb128: Hello! Do you possibly know if lxsession sources ~/.profile at login? The way language-selector works in Lubuntu (bug 857326) indicates that it doesn't. (I hope to know for sure later today.)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 857326 in language-selector "Selecting another preferred language in Lubuntu is confusing" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/857326
<mdeslaur> pitti: I'm getting kernel ABI mismatch emails: http://paste.ubuntu.com/699066/
<seb128> hey GunnarHj
<pitti> GunnarHj: haven't used lxde yet, so I'm not sure; but if it doesn't, it should
<seb128> GunnarHj, I don't know either
<pitti> mdeslaur: erk, forgot l-b-m; copied now, sorry
<mdeslaur> pitti: np, thanks
<GunnarHj> pitti, seb128: Ok, thanks! I'll let you know if there actually is a problem.
<seb128> thanks
<pitti> GunnarHj: I see no trace of "profile" in lxsession, so I suppose not; but should that actually be in lxsession, not in the display manager?
<pitti> GunnarHj: gnome-session doesn't touch it either
<pitti> GunnarHj: lxdm:
<pitti> ./data/Xsession:[ -f /etc/xprofile ] && . /etc/xprofile
<pitti> ./data/Xsession:[ -f ~/.xprofile ] && . ~/.xprofile
<pitti> GunnarHj: so it seems to miss ~/.profile
<seb128> isn't lubuntu using lightdm?
<pitti> Package: lxdm
<pitti> Task: lubuntu-desktop
<pitti> lightdm doesn't have a lubuntu task
<pitti> rodrigo_: NB that you didn't bump the libnm-gtk-dev to a strict enough version, so powerpc will most likely fail; we can retry its build tomorrow
<rodrigo_> pitti, oh, you mean in g-c-c? should I have used == instead of >= ?
<pitti> -               libnm-gtk-dev
<pitti> +               libnm-gtk-dev (>= 0.8.992),
<pitti> rodrigo_: 0.9.1.90-0ubuntu3 added the missing .pc file, so >= that
<pitti> rodrigo_: but no biggie
<rodrigo_> oh you're right
<rodrigo_> yes, I'll change it in the VCS so that it gets in the next upload
<pitti> rodrigo_: can you please fix the '\' before Description in debian/patches/53_use_ubuntu_help.patch?
<rodrigo_> pitti, yes, sure
<pitti> rodrigo_: seems to have smuggled in by accident
<rodrigo_> pitti, no upload needed for that for now neither, right?
<pitti> rodrigo_: thanks for the update, and for picking out the translations
<pitti> rodrigo_: no, just for later
<rodrigo_> ok
<rodrigo_> pitti, ok, both fixed in bzr
<pitti> cheers
<pitti> it's so nice to see so many fixes in the queue these days!
<rodrigo_> yeah :)
<seb128> pitti, do you have any clue until well it will be ok to have fixes uploaded?
<pitti> seb128: until around october 4
<seb128> pitti, the different between post beta2 and hard freeze is always weird to me
<seb128> difference
<pitti> but of course we are still rather liberal with what we accept today
<pitti> from tomorrow on we need to be more strict and only accept uploads with targetted bug fixes, less risk, etc.
<seb128> right, makes sense
<seb128> it means we still have a few days to squash rc bugs ;-)
<pitti> nominally we are still in feature/ui freeze today
<pitti> seems some release team folks just preferred reviews of uploads
<pitti> and indeed we spotted quite a few problems
<pitti> (although the price for this is quite a lot of review effort)
<pitti> seb128: but there's no written policy for this, it's pretty much a case-by-case decision plus common sense
<pitti> (if it was easy, we could script it and wouldn't need a release team, and heck, I could do real work! :-P)
<seb128> pitti, I'm fine with the process, I just think the "hard freeze" today is a bit confusing ;-) like I would assume that post beta2 uploads should all be important for oneiric changes and that "hard freeze" would be the day we actual stop taking any fix, i.e around the 4 as you said
<pitti> seb128: I think it's called "final freeze", not "hard"
<pitti> pretty much the same as the alpha-*/beta-* freezes
<seb128> ups, right
<pitti> just that this is two weeks instead of one, to get more peer review
<pitti> that's how I understand and treat it, anyway
<seb128> right, anyway what I wantged is the "<pitti> seb128: until around october 4"
<pitti> the main thing I get out of this is peer review and the release team taking responsibility for what goes in
<seb128> i.e I can still fix a rc tomorrow ;-)
<pitti> yes, absolutely
<pitti> straigth RC fixes (crashes and what not), or other things are still fine and welcome
<seb128> pitti, danke
<pitti> if they wouldn't be, we could just as well release now
<seb128> pitti, right, I think quite some people got confused that rc fixes are still fine after "final freeze"
<seb128> I often get questions about it as well
<seb128> they expect it to be "we roll isos freeze"
<seb128> like "no change from then on"
<seb128> anyway, back to work
<seb128> thanks ;()
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> that first smiley's nose must really hurt
<pitti> ok, finally looking into avidemux
<pitti> would be a shame to not have it in oneiric
<seb128> lol
<pitti> best video editor we have IMHO
<pitti> (ok, took that FTBFS bug for not entirely unselfish reasons :) )
<rodrigo_> ok, lunch time, bbl
<pitti> seb128: you still have "With QA team, arrange a regression test ensuring new items don't appear in Startup Applications by default"
<pitti> seb128: gnome-session-properties looks pretty good to me, is there still something to be done?
<seb128> pitti, not really, dunno who added that item I will check pedro_
<seb128> pedro_, hey ;-)
<pedro_> hey
<pedro_> seb128, oh i didn't :-P
<pedro_> and i'm not in the QA team anymore so better check with jibel
<pedro_> :-P
<pedro_> jibel,  ^
<pitti> so, can we state herewith that gnome-session-properties looks as desired and set this to "done"?
<pitti> it's not even exposed in the control-center shell
<seb128> pitti, it's expose in the indicator-session
<seb128> pitti, but yeah, the changes are done
<pitti> oh, nice
<seb128> pitti, the item was about having a qa test to make sure that doesn't regress next cycle
<pitti> oh, I see
<pitti> set back to todo then
<mvo> seb128: if you are still involved with libcanberra, could you double check my fix for bug #834403?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 834403 in software-center "software-center crashed with signal 5 in _XError()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/834403
<seb128> mvo, I never was?
<pitti> ITYM TheMuso ?
<mvo> seb128: hm, sorry then
<mvo> pitti: thanks, I will ask him (if he is still online)
<pitti> mvo: not at this time, he's in Australia
 * mvo nods
<pitti> mvo: this essentially ignores the error; does XGetWindowProperty return false then?
<pitti> i. e. !Success
<pitti> strange that it both aborts and delivers a non-success return value
<pitti> i. e. is this call ok to fail?
<seb128> mvo, you should ask to mezcalero on #gnome-hackers, he's upstream for it ;-)
<mvo> pitti: in the small test program I attached it returns 0 (false) for me, I think its ok, but at this point in the release I always want to have a second opinion. its just a test, if the window does not actually exist its not embeded either
<pitti> ah, but if the window doesn't exist, X throws that error
<pitti> ?
<mvo> yes, that is the problem afaict
<mvo> the window does not exist or no longer exit
<mvo> so the xid is invalid
<mvo> and the wonders of x error reporting kicks in
<mvo> and makes the whole application abort
<pitti> mvo: looks fine to me then
<mvo> seb128: I will try, lets see if they grill me
<mvo> thanks pitti
<pitti> mvo: to be fair, you can discuss patches with Lennart just fine, just don't say any of the words "ubuntu", "bzr", or "upstart" :)
<mvo> pitti: I guess I should not show the link to the debdiff in this case, contains "ubuntu" ;)
<jibel> seb128, re "With QA team, arrange a regression test ensuring new items don't appear in Startup Applications by default"
<seb128> hey jibel
<jibel> seb128, we need to check the content of /usr/share/gnome/autostart/ and that ~/.config/autostart is empty on a fresh install ?
<jibel> seb128, salut
<seb128> jibel, can you do graphical matching?
<seb128> jibel, would be easier to test that gnome-session-properties has an empty list
<seb128> jibel, but yeah otherwise you would need to check that those directory and /etc/xdg/autostart don't have any .desktop which shows in Unity
<seb128> jibel, so add logic to check the NoDisplay, OnlyShowIn, etc
<jibel> seb128, I need to think about it but yes we could use matching.
<kenvandine> tedg!
 * tedg crawls back in to his hole
<tedg> Three more months of winter.
<seb128> jibel, thanks, no hurry we can probably discuss it at UDS
<seb128> hey kenvandine tedg
<kenvandine> hey seb128
<kenvandine> tedg, i was just checking to see if you were here and you showed up!
<kenvandine> tedg, you know what i want :)
<tedg> kenvandine, You rub my lamp
<seb128> tedg, great work on nautilus (or "good" work didrocks had to fix small glitches like calling the old GNOME2 background command)
<tedg> kenvandine, You want me for my good looks?
<kenvandine> tedg, of course!
<jibel> seb128, ok I looked at it quickly, image matching would work. Added to my todo list for next week.
<seb128> tedg, now you only need to fix appmenu with gtk3 and didrocks and pitti will stop turning in round looking for you ;-)
<tedg> seb128, Ah, bummer.  Missed that one.
<seb128> jibel, thanks
<pitti> hey tedg, good morning
<tedg> That patch was surprisingly difficult to port.
<jibel> seb128, what's the url of the blueprint ?
<tedg> Think that we can convince upstream to switch to a DVCS that does file movement tracking?  ;-)
<seb128> jibel, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-startup-applications
<jibel> thanks
<tedg> Morning pitti
<seb128> tedg, there is a reason why I commented it and didn't port it while we updated to GNOME3 ;-)
<kenvandine> pitti, i have a revised patch for gtk2 that i'll upload soon, to go along with that qt fix
<pitti> kenvandine: ah, great
<kenvandine> sorry i didn't upload yesterday, i wasn't comfortable with it... but feel better about today's :)
<Sweetshark> Hi there! Is there any way to ask gnome-session if it is just trying to kill the session?
 * kenvandine waits for gtk to build, again....
<Sweetshark> disregard that
<tedg> seb128, Feeling the love :-P
<seb128> tedg, ;-)
<pitti> kenvandine: does it take that long for you? with -j4 it's some 5 minutes here
<Sweetshark> pitti: libreoffice-3.4.3-3ubuntu1 build locally, so soon uploadable.
<dobey> pitti: so the thing about this core file is that it's from a binary that's only in the source, but not in a binary package; and i don't necessarily need to file the bug against the package. i'm thinking for upstream projects this would be very useful
<pitti> Sweetshark: ah, bug fix o'mania? :-)
<kenvandine> 20m or so
<Sweetshark> pitti: yep
<kenvandine> i guess i should bump that up
<pitti> dobey: out of interest, why would you need an apport report if you aren't going to file a bug?
<seb128> tedg, btw the session icon just turned red on session restart needed for the first time today, if that's another of your fixes well done ;-)
<pitti> dobey: anyway, shouldn't be hard to implement; "apport-bug <core file>" should be able to figure out pretty much everything that's needed
<pitti> seb128: oh, it will do that?
<tedg> seb128, Yeah, in fact that's the same as the menu hiding one.
 * ogra_ hugs tedg 
<seb128> pitti, it does already ;-)
<dobey> pitti: i am going to file a bug
<dobey> pitti: there *are* upstream projects on launchpad ;)
<seb128> rodrigo_, just for info unity-greeter uses g-s-d with only a few component enabled (basic ones: xsettings, power, etc)
<seb128> rodrigo_, there was a bug in yesterday's update that the greeter g-s-d wasn't stopped which I reported and robert_ancell fixed it over night
<seb128> rodrigo_, (just saw your comment on the g-s-d bug from natty)
<seb128> pedro_, btw that invalid utf8 g-c-c color bug has the details you asked for, I've set back to New
<pedro_> seb128, ok looking at it , thanks for pinging
<seb128> pedro_, yw ;-)
<seb128> pedro_, how are you btw?
<seb128> pedro_, how is Oneiric looking from your qa eyes?
<seb128> pedro_, is there any component you are worried about?
<pedro_> seb128, doing good and yourself?
<seb128> pedro_, I'm great thanks!
<pedro_> seb128, seems to be ok in our side, there's still a couple of g-s-d bugs to fix though (hi rodrigo ;-)) and we have the unity factor as well
<pedro_> seb128, seems most of the users issues are related to unity crashes or window manager annoyances
<seb128> pedro_, yeah, new unity and compiz today
<seb128> let's see how it goes after those
 * pedro_ crossing fingers
<didrocks> tedg: oh as well on this patch, you hated french users as well because you used an unstranslated string, I fixed it :p
<didrocks> but nothing new there ;-)
<tedg> didrocks, That one was actually for German users, the French just got caught in the cross-fire ;-)
<pedro_> salut didrocks :-)
<didrocks> tedg: how come? German users can understand English, French can't :-)
<didrocks> salut pedro_ ;)
<tedg> didrocks, Well, I sold Greece short and if Germany doesn't let them go bankrupt here soon I loose money ;-)
<didrocks> tedg: heh :-)
<pitti> that's going to be a "fun" decision in the parliament this week
<pitti> damned if you do, damned if you don't
<mvo> tedg: hey! what is the best way of testing if there is a app-incidactor capable thing is running? just check the "connected" property? and if so, I assume at session startup that may actually be false until the indicator area is loaded, right?
<tedg> mvo, Are you using libappindicator?
<mvo> tedg: yes
<tedg> mvo, Yeah, there's connected, and also a connection-changed signal.  If you want to do something based on them I'd recommend overriding the the fallback/unfallback functions.
<mvo> tedg: and the other question is if I can avoid the fallback and/or access the GtkStatusIcon somehow (to use gtk_status_icon_set_tooltip)
<tedg> mvo, Subclass and override would be the best there.
<mvo> ok
<mvo> thanks!
<tedg> mvo, BTW, if you do that, make sure to tell me.  I'd like to use it as an example when people ask :-)
<tedg> mvo, I think the test suite is the only example today.
<didrocks> pitti: yeah… quite tricky…
<mvo> tedg: ok, but I'm not sure you really want this, it will be code written in a rush to meet final-freeze *cough*
 * tedg pretends he didn't hear that :-)
<tedg> mvo, Are you using the GIR version?  (I'm guessing this is in Python)
<mvo> tedg: this is C this time, for the update-notifier
<mvo> kind of funny that the C is faster to write these days then python because there is proper devhelp available for gtk unlike with pygi…
<kenvandine> mvo, yeah, and the results are more predictable :/
<mvo> ++
<mvo> (I would have never dreamed that I would say anything like this)
<tedg> mvo, Ah, okay.  I was curious if anyone was hitting on those bindings much.
<kenvandine> mvo, me too!
 * tedg writes in his notes: kenvandine and mvo say that C is faster to write than Python
 * kenvandine ignores tedg, as usual
<kenvandine> mvo, i am still hopeful that as pygi matures it will be more predictable
<mvo> kenvandine: yeah, I'm sure it will. I will just take vacation until then
 * mvo is off
<didrocks> mvo: heh, you should use Qt! :-)
<mvo> :)
 * kenvandine hates saying that python is not his first choice for new projects 
<kenvandine> but i can't say i would really consider Qt either :)
<mvo> kenvandine: what are you prefering these days?
<mgariepy> chrisccoulson, i am wondering why the defaults/profile directory is not shipped in firefox anymore and if there is another way to populate default profile on firefox first run.
<kenvandine> vala and C
<pitti> mvo: oh, already upstream? nice!
 * mvo nods
<chrisccoulson> mgariepy, it's shipped in a jar file
<kenvandine> vala is still a little unpredictable
<kenvandine> but quite nice
<kenvandine> C just works though :)
<mvo> pitti: yeah, upstream ++
 * kenvandine hates C
<chrisccoulson> i like C
<chrisccoulson> i even like C++
<chrisccoulson> more than vala ;)
<kenvandine> but it is very predictable
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, i think your nuts... but you have to be to maintain the stuff you do :-D
<chrisccoulson> lol
 * kenvandine is thankful for that :-p
<chrisccoulson> at least i can write something in C without depending on glib and gobject ;)
<chrisccoulson> (and C++)
<kenvandine> i am not sure i could write anything useful without relying on glib
<pitti> yeah
<pitti> even with glib people make tons of stupid errors which higher level languages just avoid
<mgariepy> chrisccoulson, is there way for me to add configuration and not loose it every time there is an update ?
<pitti> (stupid because we have computers to keep track of references and memory, that's not what human brains are good at)
<kenvandine> pitti, indeed
<chrisccoulson> that's why i like C++
<chrisccoulson> smart pointers ;)
<pitti> but without glib, C++, or qt, plain C is just way below the abstraction level that's necessary for developing robust and large apps
<pitti> (IMNSHO)
<kenvandine> pitti, yeah
<rodrigo_> I like C, but I wouldn't mind having a more modern language to replace it, but so far there is not
<rodrigo_> maybe go?
<rodrigo_> I haven't really tried it much, apart from some very simple programs
<pitti> rodrigo_: I think a stable vala plus good documentation would be really nice
<rodrigo_> pitti, yes, although it's too similar to java for my taste, but yes, it's starting to be used a lot in new stuff, so maybe's the future
<kenvandine> the biggest problem with vala is lack of real API docs
<rodrigo_> yeah, and unstability
<kenvandine> some bindings aren't well tested
<kenvandine> i don't really call it "unstable"
<kenvandine> it is more that upstreams provide bindings that haven't really been tested
<kenvandine> so it is a chicken and egg problem
<kenvandine> people need to use the bindings to find the bugs
<pitti> rodrigo_: really? it's got nothing of the annoying verbosity of java, and the builtin async methods etc. are really cool
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, well, the lang/compiler itself changes a lot, like every folks/gnome-contacts point release needing a new java
<kenvandine> hehe... you mean vala :)
<rodrigo_> pitti, well, tbh I haven't done much in it, so I shouldn't criticize it, but use it for testing :)
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, yeah, sorry :)
<AlanBell> I had a little play with vala when modifying the apps lens, If I understand it right .vala files get processed into .c files which then get compiled
<rodrigo_> AlanBell, yes
<AlanBell> then the c compiler reports errors in the .c files and you go edit the right line in those and it gets in a confusing mess, until you realise where the .c files came from
<rodrigo_> yes, that's true also :)
<kenvandine> the compiler errors are usually from vala, which references the vala sources
<kenvandine> *usually*
<didrocks> kenvandine: hum, not that much :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: I saw too much unity issues which only revealed when building the C part…
<rodrigo_> fortunately it doesn't happen much with the last releases, but it used to happen a lot
<rodrigo_> seb128, hey, richard has moved to not suspend by default in 3.3, so maybe we should do the same in our package?
<seb128> rodrigo_, he did in 3-2 as well
<rodrigo_> oh right, didn't see that cmmit
<seb128> rodrigo_, can you backport those commits when he's done?
<kenvandine> didrocks, i did in natty, but hardly at all during the gwibber re-write
<rodrigo_> well, we just want one, which is the default values in the schemas
<seb128> mvo, you should ask your question again, maybe ping richard, I think he overlooked it
<rodrigo_> seb128, the others remove some settings, so I wouldn't get them for our package, just let's get them when we get 3.2.1
<seb128> rodrigo_, we might want http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-settings-daemon/commit/?id=51ba98ff6346007d252b2450ed4c1a479c41fb19 as well?
<rodrigo_> seb128, hmm, if you want, I can include it, yes
<seb128> rodrigo_, what do you think?
<rodrigo_> let me see the bug it fixes
<seb128> rodrigo_, I would like to see if mvo got a reply to the question he asked before in #control-center as well
<seb128> rodrigo_, the dpms one
<seb128> rodrigo_, I'm not sure the default change fixes our issue btw
<seb128> rodrigo_, it seems it does suspend on idle on ac for people who have "never" selected in the ui
<rodrigo_> seb128, isn't that similar to the one bryce reported?
<seb128> rodrigo_, bryce reported multiscreen issues no?
<rodrigo_> oh ok
<mvo> ok
<seb128> mvo, thanks for re-asking
<rodrigo_> seb128, hmm, the UI sets the timeout to 0 when 'never' is selected, and g-s-d doesn't do anything if the timeout is 0
<dobey> rodrigo_: btw, the tomboy sync settings still don't seem to work? [save] button stays greyed out on the web sync prefs pane; and the default url doesn't have the "?description=Tomboy" in the URL as it was supposed to have
<rodrigo_> seb128, so is this with the latest packages?
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok, I will see over sport again today
<seb128> pitti, others: did anybody had today's oneiric suspend on idle on ac over lunch?
<pitti> seb128: yes, had it today
<pitti> as I reset the dconf keys yesterday
<rodrigo_> dobey, hmm, yes that was reported, but not sure what's up, I guess something changed in tomboy's new releases
<seb128> pitti, can you check that if you select "never" in the ui it stop doing it tonight?
<rodrigo_> pitti, oh, and the timeout is 0 in gsettings?
<seb128> pitti, I will try as well but I would like to make sure that's solved
<pitti> seb128: I'm fairly sure it will; it worked the day before yseterday
<rodrigo_> my laptop doesn't suspend with the last packages
<seb128> pitti, well, it started applying the suspend on idle with 3.2 tarballs uploaded on monday
<seb128> ok, so maybe it's fixed
<seb128> I did set it to never
<seb128> let's see when I got for an hour sport later ;-)
<rodrigo_> ok
<kenvandine> pitti, gtk uploaded
 * popey wonders if the network proxy dialog has disappeared intentionally from 11.10
<kenvandine> it was here a few weeks ago...
<kenvandine> :)
<rodrigo_> popey, not intentionally, it's restored in the last package I uploaded
<dobey> rodrigo_: right, the [save] issue has been there for a while i think :(
<rodrigo_> libnm-gtk-dev was missing the .pc file, so the network panel was not built
<rodrigo_> dobey, btw, whenever someone tells me about that bug, I try syncing and it doesn't work, so maybe it's a server problem?
<rodrigo_> dobey, also, about the "?description=Tomboy" thing, Chipaca told me the other day that was a server thing
<dobey> rodrigo_: i don't think the server has anything to do with tomboy having broken config
<rodrigo_> dobey, I mean the uri part
<popey> rodrigo_: super, thanks
<kenvandine> syncing works for me
<dobey> rodrigo_: no, it's so the server will default to "Tomboy" otherwise it is defaulting to "None"
<dobey> also, webkit 1.4.3 is totally insane
<dobey> pitti, seb128, pedro_: so i have made u1ms not crash on my machine with new webkit; however, scrolling in new webkit is completely screwed up
<seb128> how so?
<seb128> it's a stable serie, it's supposed to be stable :-(
<dobey> hrmm, well it seems to work right on wiki.ubuntu.com, but breaks on the music store page
<seb128> dobey, is the natty version working better?
<dobey> hrmm, it works better in lp private bugs than i was expecting
<dobey> seb128: 1.4.2-0ubuntu1 on oneiric works fine
<dobey> it's just 1.4.3 that is broken
<dobey> haven't found another good example of the problem, other than the u1ms store page
<dobey> i think it has to do with the watermarking
<seb128> dobey, how is the diff between those versions? can you try webkit 1.4 trunk if there is any fix there? try pinging the webkit guys maybe about it?
<dobey> seb128: jbicha was saying last night that 1.6 is released; but i don't know if it fixes the crash. and i don't know if it's built in a PPA yet
<dobey> i can try building trunk and seeing if the testgtk app there is still broken i guess
<seb128> dobey, right, well we can't update from 1.4 to 1.6 now it's too late in the cycle
<dobey> the problem is the new GtkAdjustmentWatcher class in webkit 1.4.3
<seb128> dobey, so we will need to figure a fix for 1.4 or what broke it between 1.4.2 and 1.4.3
<dobey> i know what broke; just not sure how to fix
<seb128> dobey, you should check with upstream, they would probably have a better opinion on how to fix that issue on 1.4
<seb128> dobey, did you check that they didn't fix it in their 1.4 serie trunk?
<dobey> seb128: i don't know where 1.4 series is exactly; i have a trunk svn checkout, but that's it. and i'm not sure what specific piece of code broke here; for all i know there could be two entirely separate issues, but both in the scrolling. the issue i'm seeing after making the crash go away with a quick hack, could be in the CSS or JS engines, rather than in the scrolling bits in the gtk front end :(
<seb128> dobey, doesn't hurt to just ask on their irc channel in case I guess ;-)
<dobey> yeah; but would be easier if i could find a good example of the issue i'm seeing, that is somewhere other than the u1ms front page :)
<ricotz> cyphermox, hello :)
<cyphermox> ricotz: hey
<ricotz> why is libnm-gtk0 depending on network-manager?
<ricotz> this way it creates a circular dep
<dobey> no it doesn't?
<cyphermox> dobey: it is in the list
<ricotz> i think it shouldnt do that
<dobey> why would the system service depend on gtk+?
<cyphermox> ricotz: oversight I guess, I set up libnm-gtk0 based on network-manager-gnome
<ricotz> cyphermox, do you had reason?
<ricotz> ok
<cyphermox> is this breaking something?
<ricotz> probably best to remove it
<ricotz> this way it seems that g-c-c pulls in the whole network-manager stack
<cyphermox> well, libnm-gtk0 without network-manager is useless
<ricotz> i havent checked it myself, but if you dont want network-manager then it is a problem
<ricotz> yes, but if shouldnt be forced?
<cyphermox> ricotz: this way you can drop network-manager-gnome if you want to ship just gnome-shell on a cd.
<cyphermox> gnome-shell/g-c-c will just need libnm-gtk0 and network-manager behind it
<ricotz> gnome-shell uses the gir and libnm-*
<cyphermox> right
<ricotz> but what i mean it shouldnt be mandatory as a depend here
<ricotz> and as you said you might just overseen
<ricotz> ... t
<ricotz> it
<ricotz> or at least move it to Recommends?
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: who do I torture for crap like this making dbus use 100% of my CPU: http://paste.ubuntu.com/699164/
 * desrt hides
<seb128> mdeslaur, tedg
<seb128> mdeslaur, it's bug #774071
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 774071 in indicator-datetime "Indicator-datetime-service renders 100% CPU usage" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/774071
<mdeslaur> seb128: oh, he's tortured enough as it already is :P
<mdeslaur> seb128: thanks for the bug
<tedg> mdeslaur, You need a faster dbus.
<seb128> mdeslaur, random guess I had about it is that it might happen when the service try to fetch even from password protected calendar while unlocked
<mdeslaur> tedg: I'll order one right away
<seb128> mdeslaur, i.e if you didn't open evolution
<tedg> seb128, It's not that, it's based on auth errors from Google.
<seb128> tedg, ok, that was a random guess try
 * desrt notes that indicators have a fantastic propensity for flooding dbus
<tedg> seb128, Each time it returns an error we start a slow infinite loop.  You get enough errors, they add up.
<seb128> tedg, good to see that the issue is understood ;-)
<mdeslaur> seb128: no, my calendars are all unlocked right now
<seb128> tedg, is the assignee of that bug right btw? who is antti?
<tedg> seb128, He is a new DXer
<seb128> mdeslaur, tedg has an explanation, better than my wrong guess ;-)
<seb128> tedg, ok, great ;-)
<seb128> desrt, ^
<desrt> seb128: i saw that.
<desrt> i cancelled my mbarnes ping :)
<seb128> desrt, ok ;-)
<pitti> seb128: i386 retracer crash> can't see an obvious reason, just restarting
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, not my fault ;)
<chrisccoulson> it's never my fault
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: sound like something someone guilty would say :)
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: don't worry, I've found the responsible party
<chrisccoulson> i knew it was the security teams fault all along! ;)
<pitti> good night everyone
<tkamppeter> didrocks, are bug 861542 and bug 861793 not the same? The latter is "Fix Released" and the former has tons of duplicates.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 861542 in compiz "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in PrivateWindow::addWindowStackChanges()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/861542
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 861793 in unity "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in PrivateWindow::addWindowStackChanges()" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/861793
<didrocks> tkamppeter: they are, the second is fixed now with the latest compiz
<didrocks> tkamppeter: just duped them, thanks!
<tkamppeter> rodrigo_, tried your "Never" turn off screen. Seems that it is only a new menu entry but not backed by actual code. It folds to the "1 minute" setting. Simply choose "Never" log out log in and you are on "1 minute".
<tkamppeter> didrocks, thanks.
<rodrigo_> tkamppeter, hmm, right
<rodrigo_> tkamppeter, can you open a bug?
<rodrigo_> tkamppeter, there is code manages that, but seems it's wrong
<tkamppeter> rodrigo_, have reopened bug 862154 already.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 862154 in gnome-control-center "[UIFe] Add back the "never turn screen off" option" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/862154
<pfox___> howdy.. im using the gnome-shell ppa and oneiric b2.. i installed gnome-shell and, im curious, how to install the rest of the "gnome desktop" ie the evolution/calendar integration with the shell, the contacts app, etc
<pfox___> is there a blanket package for all of that?
<tkamppeter> Can someone sponsor the upload for bug 862536 for me? It is a little, near trivial patch which solves an incompatibility between XDVI and Ghostscript 9.04.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 862536 in texlive-bin "Zooming pages with EPS figures does not work correctly in XDVI" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/862536
<tkamppeter> pitti ^^
<pitti> agateau, kenvandine: hm, even with the new gtk patch I still get bug 848808 :(
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 848808 in overlay-scrollbar "metacity crashed with SIGABRT in __kernel_vsyscall() with overlay-scrollbars" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/848808
<pitti> QWidget::setMinimumSize: (/MainInterface) The largest allowed size is (16777215,16777215)
<pitti> still there
<pitti> tkamppeter: do you have the sources.changes somewhere? texlive-bin is rather large
<kenvandine> damn
<kenvandine> agateau, ^^
<dobey> seb128: btw, my laptop didn't suspend automatically while i was at lunch. i left it plugged in and open to test that
<tkamppeter> pitti, I can upload them. The debdiff is small and attached to the bug.
<tkamppeter> pitti, I will send them to you by e-mail, as the Linux Foundation is still down.
<pitti> tkamppeter: great, thanks; .dsc, diff.gz, and sources.changes, please
<tkamppeter> pitti, mail is on the way.
<pitti> tkamppeter: thanks, uploaded
<pitti> good night!
<tkamppeter> pitti, thanks
<rodrigo_> out for a bit, bbl
<tkamppeter> pitti, kenvandine, agateau, didrocks, I can also confirm that the overlay scrollbar problem is still not fixed. If I try to open "Settings" in the menu of hp-systray, hp-systray still crashes.
<tkamppeter> pitti, kenvandine, agateau, didrocks, I have all updates, including gtk+2.0. Only there never appeared a new overlay-scrollbar package under the updates. Is this also needed?
<kenvandine> tkamppeter, afaik, there didn't need to be a change to that
<tkamppeter> pitti, kenvandine, agateau, didrocks, as before "LIBOVERLAY_SCROLLBAR=0 hp-systray" makes it working.
<kenvandine> agateau, any chance the cause of the hp-systray crash is different?
<tkamppeter> kenvandine, for what is then the overlay-scrollbar task?
<kenvandine> tkamppeter, not sure
<Sweetshark> http://asimplediscipleslife.blogspot.com/2011/09/how-to-not-ask-for-help-in-open-source.html <- best troll ever.
<dobey> Sweetshark: i disagree
<dobey> <- best troll ever
<kenvandine> dobey, you are a damn good troll
<kenvandine> :-D
<dobey> heh
<dobey> :)
<Sweetshark> dobey: If I disagree, I instantly lose, right?
<dobey> Sweetshark: you lose either way :)
<dobey> seb128_: webkit-1.4 tip doesn't fix either the crash or the weird scrolling, sadly :(
<seb128> dobey, can we roll back the change that introduced the bug or is something else relying on those?
<seb128> dobey, did you ask upstream about the issue?
<dobey> seb128: i haven't asked yet; i *just* finished building webkit-1.4 and testing it. i'll poke now though
<seb128> ok
<dobey> seb128: and the change is pretty big i think; not sure how easy it is to roll it back
<seb128> rodrigo_, still there?
<seb128> rodrigo_, the feedback on the "never turn off the screen" bug is not good
<DBO> seb128, who is the current sound guru?
<seb128> DBO: diwic or TheMuso
<DBO> TheMuso, can you help me with a sound issue?
<seb128> DBO: diwic is not on this channel but he is on #ubuntu-devel
<seb128> DBO: he's .au so probably sleeping
<DBO> damned australians
<didrocks> back, just + 5 min from the autohibernate :)
<dobey> hrmm
<tkamppeter> didrocks, rodrigo_ seb128, I have two Oneiric boxes which were idle for some time, both set to never auto-suspend, both on AC, one of them always auto-suspends.
<didrocks> tkamppeter: known issue
 * didrocks waves good evening
<ogra_> seb128, you still around ? whats the equivalent of gnome-open in the new world order ? i just noticed that our .desktop fiel to add the TI PPA uses that
<ogra_> *file
<seb128> ogra_, use xdg-open
<seb128> it's cross desktop, otherwise gvfs-open
 * ogra_ tries and prays it understands apt: urls
 * ogra_ hugs seb128 ... seems to fire up sw-center 
<seb128> uw ;-)
<ogra_> now i wish my gsettings override would work too
<seb128> ogra_, how did you do it?
<jbicha> seb128: could you sync devhelp 3.2 from sid? it looks like bugfixes to me
<ogra_> i followed http://www.burtonini.com/blog/computers/gsettings-override-2011-07-04-15-45 and set the whole value for favorites as described there in an override file
<ogra_> but the favorites dont change
<seb128> jbicha, not sure, I don't know if a sync will bypass the review queue or not, I need to check with pitti
<seb128> ogra_, did you try a guest session?
<jbicha> seb128: it still goes into the review queue but feel free to ask
<ogra_> hmm, no, good idea
<seb128> jbicha, are those syncs done using the launchpad api and the new script or archive admin syncs?
<seb128> ogra_, it's not likely to work on an user session since the config is writen in your user config on first run
<ogra_> oh
<seb128> ogra_, i.e if you want to test the system default you need to unset the user key
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> where is the user key ?
<ogra_> i find no indication in .config or .local
<ogra_> is that in the dconf dir ?
<seb128> ues
<seb128> yes
<jbicha> seb128: I don't know how he does it, but I've initiated syncs with the new LP web interface & with syncpackage & both hit the unapproved queue
<seb128> jbicha, ok, will check
<seb128> ogra_, gsettings reset com.canonical.Unity.Launcher favorites
<ogra_> seb128, well, it works in the guest sessions
<ogra_> thansk so much, though how is that handled with package upgardes that change system defaults ?
<ogra_> (just out of curiosity i dont want to do that)
<ogra_> do you reset the user db ?
<seb128> ogra_, we don't
<seb128> it's not new
<seb128> like we never resetted the gnome-panel layout on upgrade neither
<seb128> we had hacks with autostart in the session to add indicator-applet when really needed
<ogra_> but dconf carries app defaults too
<seb128> but we never reset configs
<seb128> ogra_, you mean?
<ogra_> but we used to update system defaults
<seb128> ogra_, right, new default apply to new users
<ogra_> and in gconf if the user had never changed a key he just got the new defaults
<seb128> ogra_, like you wouldn't want to see all your custom launchers dropped on upgrade
<ogra_> no, indeed
<seb128> ogra_, right, same in gsettings
<seb128> ogra_, out of the fact that unity write the config in your user config
<ogra_> but different for favorites ?
<ogra_> aha
<ogra_> so its not a dconf shortcoming
<ogra_> but unity ... k
<seb128> ogra_, it's like gnome-panel which was,is writing the panel layout on first start
<seb128> right
<ogra_> yep, understood now
<seb128> unity "bug" or limitation
<ogra_> thanks once more :)
<seb128> it might be due to the fact that they migrate the config from gconf to gsettings
<seb128> yw
<seb128> so they read from gconf and write in gsettings
<seb128> they might not check if there config is modified while doing that
<ogra_> does glib-compile-schemas require dbus and the like ?
<ogra_> when i run it i'm chrooted
<ogra_> s/i'm/i will be/
<seb128> I don't think it does
<seb128> desrt, ^
<ogra_> good
<dobey> seb128: good news; crasher apparently fixed in 1.6, and i cherrypicked the fix, and proposed a branch for oneiric with the fix.
<seb128> dobey, great
<seb128> dobey, do you need sponsoring?
<dobey> seb128: infinity said he would sponsor it in a bit
<seb128> ok, great ;-)
<seb128> dobey, thanks a lot for working on it!
<dobey> seb128: sure; would be bad to have crashy music store and IM client in fresh oneiric install :)
<broder> does oneiric's unity not have a reboot required indication anymore?
<jbicha> broder: my sytem menu power cog thing turns red when I have updates that want a reboot
<broder> hmm..mine doesn't seem to do that with oneiric (it did on natty)
<broder> but i haven't taken updates in a few days
<jbicha> yeah it was just fixed this week
<broder> ah, ok. cool
<desrt> ogra_: no.  glib-compile-schemas doesn't use dbus at all
<ogra_> desrt, so i can just run it chrooted without any extra preparation ?
<desrt> yes.  that should be completely fine.
<ogra_> awesome !
<stgraber> ogra_: I do it from casper in Edubuntu, works fine (altering the list of unity launchers for the live session)
<ogra_> stgraber, oh, awesome, code i can steal !!
<stgraber> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/699291/
 * ogra_ hugs stgraber 
<ogra_> awesome !
<akgraner> Hi all is there an  official announcements for ubuntu font monospace anywhere?
<akgraner> s/announcements/announcement
<akgraner> and if so can you point me to it - so we can add it to UWN and the Fridge
<jbicha> akgraner: it's not been officially released, has it?
<akgraner> jbicha, that's what I am trying to find out
<charlie-tca> Best I have seen is the announcement for the beta
<akgraner> since people are talking about it today
<jbicha> it was still in beta last I heard, it's not in Ubuntu yet either
<akgraner> thank you - then I'm holding off on inclusion  - thank you! :-)
<jbicha> hmm, omgubuntu made an announcement but it looks premature
<akgraner> sorta what I thought since I couldn't find anything office :-/
<jbicha> oh, it's definitely in the fonts.ubuntu.com 0.80 download, they just didn't update their site
<jbicha> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-font-family/phased-beta/0.80
<jbicha> bug 821876 for inclusion in Oneiric, not approved yet
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 821876 in ubuntu-font-family-sources "FFe: New upstream version Ubuntu Font Family 0.72 (Ubuntu Mono hinted and Ubuntu Condensed hinted)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/821876
<akgraner> jbicha, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/font/2011-September/000001.html
<akgraner> I didn't even know there was a font mailing list...*sigh*
<jbicha> akgraner: yeah the announcement wasn't very prominent, maybe it will get a writeup on design.canonical.com
<akgraner> one would think...hope...wish... but I digress...:-)
<akgraner> you'd think someone would have sent it to the news team....again *sigh*  me goes to send a very *polite* email :-)
<jbicha> akgraner: you can ping sladen about it, he's online now
<akgraner> I will :-)  thanks
<akgraner> dang it he's even in the news team channel - triple *sigh* - a "Bless your heart"  is about to be uttered in my house ;-)
<jbicha> akgraner: master bug looks like bug 854264
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 854264 in ubuntu-font-family-sources "UVFe & FFe: New upstream version of Ubuntu Font Family 0.80" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/854264
<jbicha> akgraner: looks like it was just uploaded to Oneiric but at the moment it's not enabled as default mono font
<akgraner> just trying to make sure we keep the fridge updated and include all this goodness in UWN this weekend
<jbicha> enabling it by default is a bit riskier
<RAOF> I'm lead to believe that some people have been reporting Unity problems after my gnome-desktop upload, but I've not got backscroll for that.  Are there bugs reported?
<jbicha> RAOF: Unity's broken on my CR-48 that might be related, give me a bit to reboot it
<RAOF> jbicha: Ta.
<jbicha> RAOF: yesterday I posted this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/698727/
<jbicha> the CR-48 is a small Chromebook, it's not been hooked up to a monitor & it used to work fine
<RAOF> And once you're in the session GL works fine?
<jbicha> no, compiz won't run
<RAOF> Can you pastebin the output of ?LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo??
<jbicha> GNOME Shell runs, so it's not a normal error
<RAOF> Hm.
<jbicha> Unity is running now, not sure what changed
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-09-30
<RAOF> Hm.
<RAOF> Again.
<jbicha> I got a crash with SIGSEGV PrivateWindow::addWindowStackChanges() which is supposedly fixed in today's Unity
<jbicha> so maybe that was it, not sure whether I want today's Unity though... :(
<mdeslaur> humm...today's updates broke unity on my aspire one
<jbicha> http://paste.ubuntu.com/699403/ was the paste after Unity started
<RAOF> mdeslaur: glxinfo for your aspire one?
<mdeslaur> RAOF: one sec, I'm opening a bug with a couple of screenshots
<jbicha> RAOF: maybe it was just Unity then, Unity did start after I rebooted too, it's just my first paste sounded similar to the code you were tweaking
<RAOF> jbicha: It shouldn't be related to my code, but stranger bugs have existed :)
<mdeslaur> RAOF: bug 862893
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 862893 in unity "weird workspace regression in today's updates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/862893
<jbicha> mdeslaur: is that a dupe of bug 862743 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 862743 in unity "Desktop drawn with offset" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/862743
<mdeslaur> jbicha: yep, that's exactly it
<mdeslaur> jbicha: marking as dupe, thanks
<mdeslaur> jbicha: let me know if I can help with this in any way
<jbicha> mdeslaur: yeah, that's a nasty late one
<jbicha> I disclaim any responsibility for Compiz/Unity ;-)
 * mdeslaur looks around for didrocks
<TheMuso> didrocks would be sleeping atm./
<RAOF> I'd certainly hope so!
<mdeslaur> nobody told him about the "upload unity - wait 24 hrs before sleeping" rule?
<kieppie> hi guys. I'm looking for a solution to read an ebook (pdf) in the background while I'm working. aby ideas, please?
<kieppie> TTS
<jbicha> kieppie: try #ubuntu this channel is for Desktop development :)
<kieppie> thanks
<pitti> Good morning
<TheMuso> Morning pitti.
<TheMuso> Whoops
<TheMuso> Only meant one channel.
<jbicha> lol, good morning
<pitti> jbicha: did you try devhelp from sid on oneiric? (build/work)
<pitti> hey TheMuso -- can't hurt twice :)
<TheMuso> No I guess not.
<pitti> oh, Robert already gone, darn -- wanted to discuss guest session with him
<pitti> hey jbicha
<jbicha> pitti: yes, devhelp works here
<pitti> jbicha: ah, diff looks rather harmless indeed
<pitti> jbicha: synced
<pitti> RAOF: did you see the  followup to bug 824099?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 824099 in gnome-desktop3 "Max GL texture size can break multi-head" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/824099
<RAOF> pitti: Thanks, I have now.
<pitti> eww, new unity seems to break multiple monitors rather badly :(
<jbicha> pitti: it breaks single monitors badly too, bug 862743
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 862743 in unity "Desktop drawn with offset" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/862743
 * RAOF acquires food for lunch.  Then, to work out what the hell is happening in 824099
<TheMuso> RAOF: You naughty boy. :)
<pitti> RAOF: hang on
<pitti> RAOF: it's running that GL test on login?
<pitti> RAOF: I thought it's only doing that when you change resolution in control-center
<pitti> doing it at every login seems unnecessarily expensive
<pitti> jbicha: wow, I must be missing a package then -- my guest session doesn't have that icon
<jasoncwarner_> jbicha pitti does unity break it or does the GL fix we put in break multi-monitor? I saw the bug 824099 above...is 862743 related? or is it just another multi-monitor bug?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 824099 in gnome-desktop3 "Max GL texture size can break multi-head" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/824099
<pitti> jbicha: oh, of course -- it's because we don't start nautilus by default apparenlty, so in a guest session there is no nautilus process
<pitti> when I start it, I get it, too
<jbicha> pitti: nautilus should start by default
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: I guess we need to downgrade either and check
<jbicha> but Unity isn't playing nice either today
<DBO> pitti, I totally agree with you
<DBO> the new roundel thing looks shit
<jasoncwarner_> DBO: roundel?
<DBO> jasoncwarner_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/732016
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 732016 in unity-2d "UIFe: Desktop should be titled" [Low,Confirmed]
<DBO> the circle of friends inside a circle of white
<DBO> that sounded racist...
<DBO> but the point stands, it looks awful
<jasoncwarner_> :)
<jasoncwarner_> I think the whole menu thing looks awkward. I've been more a proponent of using application icons in the menu if we are going to continue to use the global menu...
<DBO> jasoncwarner_, if you guys are in a cherry picking mood today...
<DBO> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/trunk/revision/1677
<DBO> that fixes
<DBO> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/862743
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 862743 in unity "Desktop drawn with offset" [Critical,Fix committed]
<pitti> ooh!
<jasoncwarner_> DBO: since you are here, why does my upper-left corner activation for launcher seemingly not work right now? edge activation works, but upper left (even when set in ccsm) doesn't seem to work
<TheMuso> I'd say didrocks will cherry-pick that when he gets up.
<jasoncwarner_> DBO: nice
<DBO> jasoncwarner_, because of a bug from mark which specifically told me to disable the corner activation
<jasoncwarner_> even when we set it in ccsm?
<jasoncwarner_> :(
<DBO> jasoncwarner_, unfortunately the implementation does break it when you set the corner in CCSM
<DBO> Im sorry
<DBO> you not are stuck with edge reveal
<DBO> I wanted to fix that but I just didn't have time
<jasoncwarner_> DBO: c'est la vie ... just so I know. i'll have to retrain my brain to no try upper left corner ;)
<DBO> jasoncwarner_, it takes about 2 days
<DBO> from my experience
<pitti> DBO: so, I can upload that fix now
<DBO> pitti, if you want I dont really care
<DBO> thats a desktop team decision
 * pitti grabs it, it breaks everyone's desktop really badly
<jasoncwarner_> that bug is a pretty bad break
<jasoncwarner_> agree with pitt
<jasoncwarner_> pitti, rather
<DBO> sorry about that
<DBO> I have now added a *NEW* test case
<DBO> dont just log out and back in
<pitti> whee, my first unity upload
<DBO> restart the entire fucking machine
<DBO> because nautilus takes .2 seconds to start in the first case
<DBO> and 25 in the second
<pitti> DBO: "Use the guest session, Luke"
<DBO> pitti, it has to do with nautilus load time
<DBO> guest session wont show the issue on my box
<DBO> i have to reboot
<pitti> ah, I thought for catching this kind of bug
<DBO> pitti, its partly related to how long nautilus takes to start up
<DBO> guest session has no files for nautilus to generate useless thumbnails of
<DBO> so it starts pretty quick :P
<jbicha> Nautilus desktop mode is a pain any way, Ctrl+T is a cool trick :(
<DBO> we should make that not work...
<pitti> jbicha: hm, nautilus actually does run by default, but I don't actually get the desktop menu/icon/"Desktop" until I open a nautilus window once
<DBO> pitti, thats known as the "nautilus crash and relaunched itself but went full retard about making a new desktop window" bug
<pitti> DBO: I have no nautilus crash
<DBO> pitti, it can happen without the crash
<pitti> it's running right after login, no .crash file, nothing in dmesg
<DBO> its just less common
<DBO> I tried to debug it one time with upstream
<DBO> it did not go well...
<pitti> oh, fun
<pitti> it doesn't actually need to be a nautilus window
<pitti> any window with a menu seems to do
<RAOF> pitti: That GL test runs at logon, because the g-s-d xrandr plugin probes modes at logon.  If it didn't run there, you'd get a broken desktop if you booted with 2 displays plugged in for the first time.
<pitti> DBO: working nicely, thanks!
<RAOF> pitti: It's got a measurable, but small, performance impact; I timed it at ~150msec on my atom netbook.
<pitti> RAOF: ah, I see
<RAOF> Also, it's run iff we're using a Unity 3D session, but that's not much comfort :)
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<pitti> didrocks: word of warning, I just did an unity upload
<pitti> didrocks: but not accepted from queue yet
<didrocks> pitti: oh?
<pitti> didrocks: for bug 862743  (single patch, two-liner)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 862743 in unity "Desktop drawn with offset" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/862743
<didrocks> pitti: ah great, I just get this one this reboot
<pitti> didrocks: just "bzr merge lp:unity", to pick up DBO's patch
<didrocks> pitti: excellent, thanks!
<pitti> ok; I was a bit afraid of breaking some release tool/workflow you have
<didrocks> pitti: no, bzr merge is what to cherry-pick and all milestoning is fine :)
 * didrocks adds to everytime logout/login to the needed testcase
<DBO> didrocks, yep
<DBO> i added the same thing
<DBO> didrocks, its worse than log out/in though
<didrocks> DBO: thanks for the patch!
<DBO> this takes a full reboot to trigger on my machine
<didrocks> DBO: oh?
<DBO> :/
<pitti> didrocks: still no guest session fun on nvidia?
<DBO> not even guest session triggers it
<pitti> I got it in guest session or my "test" account
<didrocks> pitti: well, I have a guest session that start to swap my current session, have a lot of graphical artefacts
<pitti> didrocks: bah, silly graphics drivers :(
<pitti> I can have three full 3D sessions in parallel just fine (didn't try more)
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, I guess my next laptop will be intel, as everyone
<pitti> didrocks: so nouveau is still not good enough?
<didrocks> pitti: I didn't try it this cycle, but knowing that the unity team only support the blob driver and last time, nouveau had a lot of mem leaks…
<pitti> didrocks: to avoid crazy debdiffs like http://launchpadlibrarian.net/81512849/unity_4.20.0-0ubuntu1_4.20.0-0ubuntu2.diff.gz
<pitti> didrocks: would you consider switching the unity package to source format 1.0?
<didrocks> pitti: see my answer on #ubuntu-release
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Can you shed any light on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/824099/comments/19 ?
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 824099 in gnome-desktop3 "Max GL texture size can break multi-head" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<robert_ancell> ummmmmm
<RAOF> It looks there like lightdm is aborting significantly before the gl_check is happening.
<jbicha> DBO: the offset wallpaper doesn't require a reboot necessarily, I totally have an uptime of 29 hours now
<robert_ancell> RAOF, but the only interaction lightdm has with the X servers is to do a connect and to manage the processes
<DBO> jbicha, it depends on teh machine
<robert_ancell> could an ABRT signal flow back from the X server to the ligthdm process?
<pitti> hey robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> pitti, hello
<pitti> robert_ancell: do you need a hand with bug 849027?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 849027 in lightdm "lightdm does not provide an equivalent to the gdm guest session AppArmor profile" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/849027
<robert_ancell> pitti, yes
<RAOF> robert_ancell: I wouldn't expect so :/
<pitti> robert_ancell: can you give me a coarse description what happens if you launch a guest session from lightdm? how is it different from a normal session?
<robert_ancell> pitti, it basically runs 'guest account add', gets the username back, then runs an autologin with that username
<robert_ancell> and runs 'guest-account del username' at the end
<pitti> robert_ancell: ok; so that's where we need to hook the session wrapper script
<robert_ancell> pitti, I think you just need to wrap the normal session wrapper with a guest one
<pitti> robert_ancell: ok, I'll have a go at this
<pitti> would really like this in the final release
<pitti> we already significantly opened up machine access with this
<pitti> having a totally unauthenticated and anonymous guest session which can also access all home directories is really really bad
<TheMuso> pitti: Thanks for the libcanberra upload, I would have done so myself, however I couldn't reproduce the issue...
<pitti> TheMuso: credit goes to diwic
<TheMuso> pitti: I know, I saw the patch in the bug, and was going to upload it if I could reproduce it./
<didrocks> pitti: bug #805252 wasn't about the focus issue
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 805252 in unity-foundations "appmenu shows wrong menu when desktop is displayed (not the tweaked desktop one)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/805252
<pitti> didrocks: focus issue?
<didrocks> pitti: it was about "when the desktop is focused, we get a normal nautilus menu"
<pitti> didrocks: I didn't complain about a focus problem
<didrocks> pitti: you are speaking about after login, there is no menu at first
<pitti> didrocks: the modified nautilus menu isn't showing at all, until you open any app once which has a menu
<didrocks> (as if nautilus desktop isn't focus)
<pitti> uh?
<didrocks> pitti: even if you click on the desktop?
<pitti> well, maybe it is a focus issue then, but a rather confusing one
<pitti> didrocks: let me try again
<didrocks> thanks :)
<DBO> uhm
<DBO> wow
<DBO> the new wallpapers
<DBO> are amazing!
<pitti> didrocks: aah
<pitti> didrocks: ok, if there's another bug about this then, let's close it agian
<didrocks> pitti: thanks :)
<didrocks> DBO: any idea about that one? ^
<didrocks> DBO: seems nautilus hasn't the focus after login or that bamf doesn't see it's focused
<didrocks> DBO: so, appmenu doesn't pick nautilus desktop menu
<DBO> it doesn't have focus
<DBO> so
<DBO> we need to make the panel display the "Desktop" stuff when nothing is focused
<didrocks> DBO: not sure, just a guess that it doesn't (and clicking give it the focus)
<DBO> i know it odesn't
<DBO> X wont randomly assign focus to a window
<didrocks> DBO: hum, but that mean still no menu
<DBO> I dont know
<didrocks> or rather, menu not connecting with nautilus' callback
<robert_ancell> pitti, should 'guest-session' work in lightdm?  bug 799950
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 799950 in lightdm "Can't launch guest session from a LightDM session" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/799950
<pitti> robert_ancell: no, it shouldn't; it's called "gdm-guest-session" for a reason
<robert_ancell> yeah, that's what I figured...
<pitti> robert_ancell: I think we should just remove gdm-guest-session, I'm not even sure if our gdm pacakge still has that patch
<DBO> didrocks, whats the state of the nautilus fix?
<pitti> robert_ancell: oh, we do have the patch still
<robert_ancell> pitti, we should really drop it if upstream isn't going to take it
<didrocks> DBO: what do you mean? which one? :)
<didrocks> DBO: the one you did for unity?
<DBO> didrocks, yes
<pitti> robert_ancell: right; in P
<didrocks> DBO: pitti uploaded it :)
<DBO> didrocks, oh somehow I thought it got halted
<DBO> excellent!
<pitti> . o O { I can has name for P? }
<pitti> DBO: nautilus fix? I didn't do a nautilus upload, if the focus problem needs to be addressed there
<didrocks> DBO: well, it was in unapproved, but that's the normal  workflow since last week
<DBO> pitti, no just unity
<didrocks> pitti: he's speaking about the display shifted
<pitti> ah, that; it's in
<didrocks> pitti: +1 on the name
<DBO> :)
<DBO> you guys rock
<pitti> got infinity to review it quickly
<pitti> DBO: no worries, just pushing buttons; you fixed it :)
<didrocks> people on the french forum are expecting a conspiracy about release cadence as there is still no name
<pitti> (well, not sure if it was you who broke it in the first place :) )
<DBO> when does the name normally happen?
<DBO> pitti, also, until told other, P is Pretty Pony
<didrocks> last year, was beginning of august
<DBO> wow
<DBO> wtf
<jbicha> aug 17
<jbicha> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/date/2010/08
<DBO> this is the kind of shit that strikes fear into my heart
<didrocks> waow, my memory isn't that screwed \o/
<jbicha> I just make up P names and use them on the forums and watch how others quote me on them
<bjf> i hear we're supposed to get  a name this weekend
<didrocks> jbicha: that's evil :-)
<jbicha> maybe sabdfl hasn't found an obscure enough name yet in his dictionary, lol
<didrocks> pitti: have you open a bug for the nautilus focus issue?
<pitti> didrocks: no, want me to?
<didrocks> pitti: no no, just that we don't deadlock on each other, doing it :)
<DBO> bjf, where did you hear that?
<bjf> not sure i can say, but it was a very reliable source
<TheMuso> FYI to those in Europe, NSW has a long weekend this weekend, and maybe other states, I'm not sure. So EOD for me, will see you all Tuesday.
<RAOF> I'm *very* interested in hearing from anyone else who's had a problem after the gnome-desktop3 upload, like bug #824099.  I can't reproduce this no matter how messed up I make my GL stack.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 824099 in gnome-desktop3 "Max GL texture size can break multi-head" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/824099
<didrocks> RAOF: hey!
<RAOF> didrocks: Yo yo!
<didrocks> TheMuso: see you on Tuesday
<didrocks> RAOF: so yesterday, I again has this Xorg restart on a lot of disk write
<didrocks> RAOF: I have copied Xorg.0 and Xorg.0.log, interested?
<RAOF> Ooooooh!  Do tell!
<RAOF> Yes please.  Did you happen to nab dmesg also?
<didrocks> Xorg0.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/699526/ and .log.old : http://paste.ubuntu.com/699527/
<didrocks> RAOF: argh, no :/
<didrocks> will do next time if no info from here
<RAOF> Ok.  Looks like evdev is being woken up and crashing.
<RAOF> Possibly as a result of trying to jump to 0x1be, which seems unlikely to actually contain valid code :)
<didrocks> evil evdev, who needs you? :p
<RAOF> Do you have an apport crash report?
<didrocks> RAOF: no, that's the weirdest part…
<RAOF> Sigh.
<htorque> RAOF: i have a system that was affected by one of the bugs linked in the above report but i don't see any such issues now.
<RAOF> We've not ironed out all the failure modes of the Xorg apport integration patch. :(
<RAOF> htorque: Ok.  And it hasn't introduced other problems like in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/824099/comments/19 ?
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 824099 in gnome-desktop3 "Max GL texture size can break multi-head" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<htorque> RAOF: no, it boots fine, connecting a 1920x1080 display works fine - no issues.
<tkamppeter> New updates, new bugs: I have a displaced background now, see last three comments of bug 832603.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 832603 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_simple_async_result_complete()" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/832603
<tkamppeter> RAOF, robert_ancell, disrocks, agateau: ^^
<RAOF> tkamppeter: That's fixed in the most recent unity upload, which hasn't built everywhere yet, I think.
<tkamppeter> RAOF, thanks.
<tkamppeter> LP is totally overloaded now, I get only timeouts, especially I cannot access bug 507062 and bug 832603.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 507062 in xlibs "synaptic assert failure: synaptic: ../../src/xcb_io.c:385: _XAllocID: Assertion `ret != inval_id' failed." [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/507062
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 832603 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_simple_async_result_complete()" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/832603
<tkamppeter> The first of the two happened after logging in after my updates of today.
<jbicha> pitti: what do you think of bug 841756?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 841756 in ayatana-design "Remove "Search for Files..." application from default install of Ubuntu" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/841756
<Sweetshark> Hello desktoppers!
<Sweetshark> pitti: libreoffice_3.4.3-3ubuntu1_source.changes is ready for upload on chinstrap
<pitti> jbicha: I think it's a reasonable request, but I wouldn't like to change it for oneiric
<pitti> hey Sweetshark
<pitti> Sweetshark: ah, now need to get this into oneiric
<pitti> (past final freeze)
<glatzor> morning mvo and pitti
<pitti> hey glatzor, how are you?
<pitti> glatzor: exciting news wrt. PK system d-bus API!
<pitti> glatzor: so you made the impossible possible?
<pitti> (I thought the API didn't allow interactive questions, etc.)
<glatzor> pitti, I am fine. tomorrow I will be on vacations! How are you?
<pitti> glatzor: oh, nice, where do you go?
<pitti> I'm great, thanks
<glatzor> glatzor, We don't know yet :)
<pitti> glatzor: talking to yourself? time for holiday for sure! :-)
<mvo> hey glatzor, good monring!
 * pitti waves to mvo
<glatzor> morning mvo
<mvo> hey pitti
<pitti> long weekend ahead \o/
<mvo> glatzor: yeah, great new re PK
<mvo> glatzor: the mosel is very nice at this time of year ;) just saying …
<Sweetshark> pitti: \o/ indeed
<mvo> if you don't know where to go to yet
<glatzor> mvo, pitti the pk compat layer is basically just a mapping of properties. We don't get any interactiveness which isn't allowed by the original packagekit api
<pitti> glatzor: ah, ok; still good, as I expect this to be much faster than the original PK :)
<glatzor> mvo, pitti, Handling medias isn't yet support but will also just result in a failing transaction - as required by the PK api
<pitti> Sweetshark: 3.4.3-3ubuntu1 ?
<pitti> glatzor: I don't think many people care about CDs these days..
<glatzor> pitti, mvo, It is also not a real alternative for software-center, since we require a lot of additional features of the aptdaemon dbus interface
<pitti> glatzor: yes, this is mainly to make upstream bits in e. g. control-center "just work"
<pitti> installing a codec package or whatnot
<Sweetshark> pitti: yes
<glatzor> pitti, mvo, that was my main intention
<glatzor> pitti, mvo, in the end we could even think about using RefreshCache, GetUpdates, GetDistroUpgrades
<glatzor> in the gnome session daemon
<pitti> Sweetshark: did you happen to test-build this on ppc? we got a new openjdk yesterday, too
<nxvl> didrocks: hi! What's the package that is replacing gnome-power-manager?
<glatzor> pitti, mvo, funnily we could even support the debconf handling of PackageKit in the PK compat layer
<nxvl> didrocks: i'm having troubles with the automatic suspend
<didrocks> nxvl: yeah, everyone has, I didn't follow the whole story, probably pitti or rodrigo_ knows
<pitti> nxvl: automatic suspend after 30 minutes despite config saying "nothing"? that's being worked on
<pitti> nxvl: gnome-settings-daemon, FYI
<Sweetshark> pitti: no, I just though of doing a testbuild on one of the porter boxes when reviewing the debdiff and seeing the gcj changes
<nxvl> pitti: oh, so known bug
<pitti> yes, got it again last night
<pitti> it's not respecting the boolean option
<nxvl> pitti: great i wanted to know if i needed to file it or it's already known, great
<dpm> morning mvo, what does the 'Error %s review' string mean in SC? It's on softwarecenter/ui/gtk3/widgets/reviews.py
<glatzor> mvo, what is the state of the addlicensekey issue?
<pitti> coudl be fixed by http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-control-center/commit/?id=3e20a577a469414914b0361e47648514d161eb38
<glatzor> mvo, it is going to be deferred?
<pitti> rodrigo_: good morning
<pitti> rodrigo_: FYI, I reset all my dconf settings yesterday, and control-center now says to not suspend on AC, but it did
<pitti> rodrigo_: is that http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-control-center/commit/?id=3e20a577a469414914b0361e47648514d161eb38 ?
<glatzor> mvo, thanks for your invitation. could became reallity faster than you could imagine :)
<Sweetshark> pitti: although the gcj change also affects amd64, so I would consider it basically tested.
<pitti> rodrigo_: it looks a bit incomplete, as I don't see a check for == 0 there, but maybe that's done elsewhere
<jbicha> pitti: our recent mutter upload has a debian-changes patch that might explain why the arm build fails, I don't see that in the bzr branch though
<pitti> eww, that looks unintended
<jbicha> pitti: thanks, ricotz pointed it out to me
<pitti> jbicha: seems that the files in bzr got changed
<pitti> jbicha: seems it's a problem with the pre-applied 01_Wcast-align.patch or so
<pitti> actually, with all patches
<pitti> screw you, pre-applied patches
<pitti> jbicha: uploaded
<pitti> I used the good old apt-get source, let the package importer unscrew this
<mvo> dpm: the %s is a action, that should probably be Error %(action)s review", but even then its not very i18n friendly :/
<mvo> glatzor: yeah, that will be a SRU
<mvo> glatzor: the license-key stuff, its still pretty important, but the time is just too short, I hope to work on it today again though
<dpm> mvo, no worries, I'll file a bug. But in any case, I still don't understand what it means. Could you give me an example of what %(action)s could be?
<jbicha> pitti: I was thinking about just moving gshell & friends to our ~desktop branches, bzr mu wasn't working right for me with mutter anyway
<pitti> jbicha: if you want to, sure
<mvo> dpm: I will add a # TRANSLATORS: comment
<dpm> mvo, that'd be great, thanks!
<mvo> dpm: meh, I will fix it properly, the current way is really i18n unfriendly
<seb128> hey
<pitti> Monsieur!
<seb128> pitti, hey, alter! ;-)
<seb128> how are you?
<rodrigo_> morning
<seb128> hey rodrigo_
<pitti> jasoncwarner_, didrocks, seb128: FYI, us German dudes will be on vacation next Monday, celebrating German reunion
<rodrigo_> pitti, that commit is in master
<pitti> seb128: I'm great, thanks! did my first unity upload this morning :-P
<seb128> pitti, \o/
<pitti> rodrigo_: right; I just wondered if it's enough to fix the "ignores the boolean flags" problem
<jasoncwarner_> pitti: seems most aussies are joining you. Some sort of labor day down here
<rodrigo_> but anyway, seems some systems auto suspend and others not :(
<seb128> rodrigo_, yeah, mine suspended again during sport yesterday
<pitti> seb128: bug 804133 got a fix upstream now (I pointed to the git commit in the bug now); do you fancy giving that a spin and cherrypicking?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 804133 in nautilus "Segmentation fault: nautilus_icon_container_search_entry_flush_timeout" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/804133
<seb128> pitti, can do
 * pitti hugs seb128
<pitti> seb128: that'll be one more "fixed" on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/ReleaseStatus \o/
<seb128> pitti, /me hugs pitti back
<seb128> ups
<seb128> syntax error ;-)
<pitti> seb128: I'm looking at adding a proper AppArmor profile back to lightdm
<seb128> guest session?
<didrocks> salut seb128
<seb128> hey didrocks, ca va ?
<Sweetshark> oh and btw: http://nabble.documentfoundation.org/MinGW-cross-compilation-Runs-td3380547.html
<didrocks> ça va :) et toi?
<pitti> seb128: bug 849027
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 849027 in lightdm "lightdm does not provide an equivalent to the gdm guest session AppArmor profile" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/849027
<didrocks> seb128: seems we can party on monday, no pitti, no jasoncwarner_ :-)
<mvo> dpm: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~software-store-developers/software-center/trunk/revision/2478
<pitti> seb128: right now you can turn on a computer, not having anyone authorize, login as guest, and look into all home directories
<pitti> bad
<seb128> didrocks, well I will not be there either I guess, as an half german I ought to take half the day at least it seems ;-)
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks: :) I'll be here. I've got nowhere else to be ;)
<jasoncwarner_> pitti: that is bad...
<seb128> pitti, indeed
<didrocks> seb128: you won't play that game forever!
<pitti> didrocks: so UNAPPROVED will be the very last fine thin line that stands between you and total chaos?
 * pitti hugs didrocks
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: oh, that sound so sad :)
<seb128> didrocks, why not? I like it ;-)
<rodrigo_> seb128, and the sleep-inactive-*-timeout keys are = 0?
<didrocks> pitti: well, I can be evil and use my archive admin powers I guess :p
<pitti> seb128: can't; you need to re-unite with Germany first
<didrocks> hum… not a bad idea…
 * didrocks hugs pitti
<pitti> didrocks: oh, right :)
<didrocks> don't upgrade on Tuesday :p
<pitti> didrocks: you know that there's no audit trail for that, right?
<pitti> erm, I meant
<didrocks> pitti: ahah, you shouldn't tell that! :-)
<pitti> don't you dare! eeeeverything has microsecond timestamps, IPs, and user names in /srv/launchpad.net/logs/queue
<dpm> thanks mvo!
<didrocks> pitti: heh ;-)
<seb128> rodrigo_,
<pitti> hey dpm
<seb128> org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power sleep-inactive-ac false
<seb128> org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power sleep-inactive-ac-timeout 0
<seb128> org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power sleep-inactive-ac-type 'suspend'
<pitti> dpm: libgrip-dev HTML docs at your service, sir
<seb128> rodrigo_, the ui is on "don't suspend"
<dpm> morning pitti, I saw that, thanks a lot for taking care of the libgrip docs!
<rodrigo_> seb128, yeah, weird
<pitti> seb128: I have ac-timeout 1800 (that's the defualt)
<mvo> dpm: thanks for raising this issue!
<pitti> seb128: I thihnk the UI looks at the boolean, but the gsd plugin doesn't
<seb128> pitti, didn't rodrigo patch the default to be 0.
<seb128> ?
<pitti> seb128: nope
<seb128> pitti, well upstream commited a 1800->0 and rodrigo_ said he would backport the commit yesterday
<pitti> $ grep -A1 inactive-ac /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power.gschema.xml
<rodrigo_> seb128, pitti: maybe I'm missing something -> http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-settings-daemon/tree/plugins/power/gsd-power-manager.c?h=gnome-3-2#n2936 ?
<seb128> still I used the ui to put the setting to "never" and I've those values
<rodrigo_> seb128, already backported in g-s-d bzr, not uploaded yet though
<pitti> yes, but they aren't what's in the schema
<seb128> and it suspended during my sport yesterday
<seb128> pitti, ^ what rodrigo_ said, it's pending upload
<pitti> seb128: we might need http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-control-center/commit/?id=3e20a577a469414914b0361e47648514d161eb38, too
<pitti> rodrigo_: ^ do we?
<seb128> rodrigo_, well maybe "on_battery" is wrong for me?
<seb128> rodrigo_, it's a laptop docked
<seb128> rodrigo_, maybe it doesn't update when I dock?
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, the UI sets the timeout to 0, and g-s-d checks for the timeout being 0 to not set the timeout
<seb128> rodrigo_, or maybe it doesn't cancel the callback when I dock?
<rodrigo_> seb128, what do you have for on-battery in dconf?
<seb128> org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power sleep-inactive-battery true
<seb128> org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power sleep-inactive-battery-timeout 1800
<seb128> org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power sleep-inactive-battery-type 'suspend'
<seb128> rodrigo_, I've been working undocked for the afternoon yesterday, docked and went to sport
<seb128> rodrigo_, so it could be that somewhat it didn't detect the battery to dock change or didn't cancel the callback?
<rodrigo_> pitti, no, that's removing GSettings keys, shouldn't be neededs
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, might be that
<pitti> rodrigo_: I think the goal is to get rid of the booleans entirely, and just use '0' right?
<pitti> rodrigo_: I wonder why they weren't dropped from the schema as well
<pitti> much less confusing to drop the boolean keys once and for all
<seb128> pitti, "created by building from the UDD branch" ... hate udd! ;-)
<seb128> pitti, they are in trunk
<pitti> ah, good
<seb128> pitti, g-c-c read those keys somewhere and they don't want to risk segfault because gsettings freak out about schemas missing keys in use
<seb128> pitti, they cleaned g-c-c as well to not use the keys in trunk
<rodrigo_> pitti, yes, and yes, they are dropped from the schema, but that's in master
<pitti> ah, understood; let's keep them for now, then
<rodrigo_> pitti, when you had the undesired suspend, was your laptop also docked?
<mvo> seb128: you didn't got a chance to test the fixes i put into bugzilla 660482, did you? I played with it very brielfly and got a segfault in xqueryextension, but it might be that my build env is not properly setup, I don't use jhbuild and it was all a bit hacked together, the code itself *should* be fine (says the man who broke libcanberra yesterfay)
<mvo> day even
<rodrigo_> ugh, sorry
<seb128> mvo, was your libcanberra fix broken?
<mvo> seb128: not as such, but it broke gtk2 apps because gdk_error_trap_ignore() is only available on gtk3, but the module is build for both gtk2 and gtk3
<seb128> mvo, no, I didn't, I'm a bit puzzled, I tried to get the bug on my netbook (because I don't like to just sit on front of my work computer for 10 minutes to wait for the bug ;-)
<mvo> seb128: *and* the build did not fail despite the missing symbol
<seb128> mvo, oh ok
<seb128> mvo, so my netbook has xset q showing 600 as well but it doesn't stop the screen after 10 minutes!
<mvo> seb128: crazy!
<seb128> indeed...
<seb128> I'm a bit puzzled
<mvo> seb128: I try it on my laptop again, hold on a sec
<mvo> (well, not a sec, 10min ;)
<seb128> rodrigo_, "ugh, sorry"?
<tkamppeter> Which piece of software shows the scanned wireless networks in the NM indicator applet and which piece of software saves the keys of the WLANs?
<didrocks> pitti: I fixed nautilus not having the focus btw, fixing another unity issue where "show desktop" doesn't have the label
<didrocks> pitti: do you think when it's acked upstream, we should push those?
<seb128> didrocks, do you work on nautilus or is the fix out of nautilus?
<didrocks> seb128: the fix is in unity, we need to give the focus to nautilus, which can only be done in the window manager
<seb128> didrocks, ok good, I plan to backport some nautilus git fixes, just for info
<seb128> i.e don't upload it while I'm not done ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: ok, shouldn't impact me :)
<seb128> we lost pitti
<seb128> rodrigo as well
<didrocks> oh netsplit
<seb128> pitti, wb ;-)
<pitti> seb128: same to you :)
<tkamppeter> seb128, pitti, rodrigo_ I have a problem with NM, instead of the normal menu with the scanned WLANs only a small menu with entries for enabling and disabling interfaces appears.
<pitti> same here
<pitti> cyphermox: ^
<rodrigo_> tkamppeter, yes, ask cyphermox
<tkamppeter> seb128, pitti, rodrigo_, cyphermox, which program is responsable for showing the scanned WLANs?
<rodrigo_> tkamppeter, is that in unity indicators?
<dpm> mvo, oh, I've just noticed now: the big "Our Star apps" image in SC is static, isn't it? If it's not translatable it will be useless to non-English speakers. Would it be possible to make the text translatable (IIRC the checkbox guys did a similar thing rendering translatable text on an image)? I'm happy to file a bug, I just want to check with you first
<seb128> what do you call wlan?
<tkamppeter> rodrigo_, it is the network indicator applet.
<rodrigo_> indicator-network then, iirc
<seb128> tkamppeter, network-manager-applet
<seb128> rodrigo_, no, indicator-network is the connman one
<tkamppeter> seb128, with WLANs I mean the list of wireless networks (SSIDs) which got found around me.
<seb128> which is unmaintained
<rodrigo_> ah ok
<seb128> hum
<seb128> it works for me but I didn't restart with updates yet
<seb128> it smells a bug in ted's libdbusmenu update if pitti confirm the issue
<seb128> nm didn't change today
<seb128> will need to grab ted when he comes online
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok, 2 bugs for you today
<seb128> rodrigo_, bug #841280 which has a patch to review from a contributor on the bugzilla bug
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 841280 in gnome-control-center "gnome-control-center crashed with SIGSEGV in count_languages_and_territories()" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/841280
<seb128> rodrigo_, bug #863038
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 863038 in gnome-control-center "If turnoff the screen setting set to 'never' screen turns off instantly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/863038
<seb128> rodrigo_, the never -> 0 seems to not work
<seb128> rodrigo_, some users also reported that the combo goes to "1 minutes" after a session restart
<tkamppeter> seb128, this is what I reported here yesterday, too.
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, looking at that one, I've got a fix for g-c-c in bzr, but now need a fix in g-s-d, it's installing a timeout for 0 seconds!
<seb128> rodrigo_, bad g-s-d, no cookie!
<seb128> ;-)
<rodrigo_> yeah, but I'm lost, as it indeed checks for timeout != 0
<rodrigo_> ok, assigning those 2 bugs to me
<seb128> rodrigo_, thanks
<mvo> seb128: bug is still reproducable just fine on my laptop
<seb128> mvo, yeah, I get the bug on my laptop was well, not on my netbook
<seb128> mvo, but the fact that it doesn't happen on my netbook (which is a clean beta2 install upgraded) puzzles me
<mvo> when tedg comes online I need to have a word with him about the fallback support
<mvo> seb128: hm, good point, mine is a older install as well
<tkamppeter> Can someone try to view bug 507062 in a browser? Seems to be LP has a new permanent timeout bug (probably corrupted database entry).
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 507062 in xlibs "synaptic assert failure: synaptic: ../../src/xcb_io.c:385: _XAllocID: Assertion `ret != inval_id' failed." [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/507062
<pitti> tkamppeter: no, just way too many dupes
<pitti> tkamppeter: https://launchpad.net/bugs/507062/+text
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 507062 in xlibs "synaptic assert failure: synaptic: ../../src/xcb_io.c:385: _XAllocID: Assertion `ret != inval_id' failed." [Medium,Confirmed]
<jibel> there seems to be something wrong with gnome-settings-daemon, over last week 278 bugs have been reported against this package on oneiric
<jibel> half of them have been closed by apport because it was unable to retrace.
<jibel> I pasted the list there http://paste.ubuntu.com/699616/
<seb128> waouh
<seb128> jibel, your list include bugs which got properly duplicated
<seb128> jibel, i.e all the g_simple_async_result_complete() ones
<seb128> or xkl_process_error() ones
<seb128> jibel, those seem to be most of the count
<seb128> the other invalids one are mostly because we had some uploads and apport is just able to retrace the current version
<seb128> so when the new version land it invalidates all the retracing for bugs from the previous revision
<jibel> seb128, last indicated if its a dupe. same list without duplicates http://paste.ubuntu.com/699621/
<jibel> s/last/last column/
<seb128> jibel, sorry that was not easy to read
<seb128> jibel, what is your concern there? the number of bug report? or the number of invalid ones?
<jibel> seb128, the very high number of bug reports for this package, which is unusual. is it fixed in bug 832603 or is there something else.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 832603 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_simple_async_result_complete()" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/832603
<seb128> jibel, I don't think it's unsual
<seb128> it's hard to say but I think it's mostly duplicates and "apport noise"
<seb128> i.e issues that happens when the session close
<seb128> which in practice leads to no user visible issue out of the apport dialog at next login
<seb128> jibel, let's see over the w.e with a stable g-s-d version for some day we should get less invalids
<seb128> it seems most of those have been invalidated because g-s-d changed too often this week and the system delays meant by the time bugs were retraced the version was already outdated
<jibel> seb128, I not too worried about the invalid bugs, just wanted to make sure that nothing fall off radar because of this. I'll re-check at the beginning next week.
<jibel> seb128, thank
<seb128> jibel, thank you for pointing it
<seb128> I will check g-c-c and g-s-d bugs as well today
<pitti> I'll be offline for about an hour, will be back on the train
<seb128> pitti, ok
<seb128> pitti, btw is " 11 files changed, 810 insertions(+), 17 deletions(-)" ok for nautilus?
<seb128> they just waited yesterday to fix like 5 segfault in git, I've backported a stack of fixes
<seb128> pitti, well I will just put it in the queue for review
<didrocks> 810 insertions?
<didrocks> waow 3.3 is active :)
<seb128> didrocks, well, that's rather 3.2.1 material than 3.3
<didrocks> ok :)
 * didrocks reboots to test a patch
<didrocks> brb
<seb128> it's like cosimoc didn't have time before 3.2.0 and just did a bug fix day after the tarball
<htorque> hello everyone! is the nm-applet being almost empty a known problem? is that in network-manager or some other package? see bug 862989
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 862989 in network-manager "nm-applet don't show available networks for connection" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/862989
<seb128> htorque, yeah, it was mentioned before, since nm-applet didn't change I would tend to blame the libdbusmenu update
<seb128> htorque, would be useful if you could downgrade and see if that fixes it
<seb128> htorque, I'm sort of waiting for ted to show up
<htorque> also - it's not happening with a fresh user
<seb128> that doesn't make sense
<tkamppeter> Is a holiday today in UK?
<htorque> seb128: maybe just weird coincidence (which has also seen by another user). i just tried again and couldn't reproduce the "works with a fresh user".
<htorque> downgrading now
<BigWhale> Greetings
<BigWhale> Is the Mac alternative install CD also good for non-macs?
<htorque> seb128: yes, downgrading worked. items show up like before.
<seb128> htorque, ok, what I though
<seb128> htorque, can you reassign to libdbusmenu?
<htorque> sure
<seb128> htorque, thanks
<pitti> seb128: wow, that's a load of fixes :)
<seb128> pitti, yeah, upstream visibly woke up after 3.2
<cyphermox> seb128: I'm wondering if it's not the dbusmenu update, but wanted behavior, I'm looking at the issue now
<pitti> cyphermox: hardly -- why should it suddenly stop showing all wifis?
<seb128> cyphermox, ok
<cyphermox> pitti: I think it could be related to the flashing of the menu when it gets updated
<didrocks> mvo: hey, seems another gettext vs utf8 issue: bug #831652
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 831652 in software-properties "software-properties-gtk crashed with UnicodeEncodeError in ToggleSourceUse(): 'ascii' codec can't encode character u'\xe9' in position 72: ordinal not in range(128)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/831652
<didrocks> mvo: do you know what happened there in python gettext btw? It started recently and impacted software-center, oneconf, software-properties?
 * rodrigo_ lunch
<mvo> didrocks: hrm, hrm, I'm not sure, I wonder that too, something with pygi maybe?
<didrocks> mvo: I don't think so, I got it in oneconf-query and there is no import of pygi on this side
<mvo> didrocks: ok, it was just my catch-all-bucket I guess ;)
<didrocks> mvo: nice try! :-)
<didrocks> mvo: but seriously, from one day to the next one, it appeared…
<mvo> didrocks: yeah, I noticed that too :/
<didrocks> mvo: I'll try to ask Barry then
<mvo> thanks!
<mvo> keep me updated please
<mvo> gar, why does LP timeout for the rls-o-tracking page :/
<mdeslaur> seb128: is it too late to get a patch I wrote for bug 862627 in?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 862627 in gedit "Snippets plugin stopped working with latest updates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/862627
<seb128> mdeslaur, no
<seb128> mdeslaur, rc bug fixes are fine today and earlier next week still
<seb128> mdeslaur, get it uploaded and it will get reviewed
<mdeslaur> seb128: ok, thanks
<seb128> yw, thank you for working on it ;-)
<pitti> eww, ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk immediately crashes
<pitti> ImportError: No module named pygtk
<pitti> WTH
<pitti> seems it's crashing through aptdaemon
<pitti> $ python -c 'import aptdaemon.gtkwidgets'
<pitti> mvo, seb128 ^ can you please try this on current oneiric?
<seb128> pitti, wfm
<pitti> ok, who knows what local breakage I have then
<pitti> python -c 'import pygtk' fails
<pitti> but if that's just me, I'm fairly sure that I broke it locally
<didrocks> wfm as well
<pitti> ok, *phew*; thanks for checking
<mvo> pitti: wfm
<didrocks> phoronix used beta1 for their bootspeed test
<hallyn_> yowza - as of this morning's update, (a) my background image is gone, (b) my desktop icons (~/Desktop/ contents) move randomly around the screen, and (c) graphics updates (i.e. switching screens) are just totally wrong (mixing contents of various desktops)
 * hallyn_ tries another quick update
<pitti> hyperair: seems your dconf settings go all crazy :/
<hyperair> hm? dconf?
<tjaalton> is there a bug about auto-suspend kicking in "when plugged in", like desktops
<pitti> bbian
<pitti> bbiab
<seb128> pitti, that was meant for hallyn_ I guess
<seb128> cyphermox, could you look at bug #863142
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 863142 in gnome-control-center "gnome-control-center crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_builder_get_object()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/863142
<cyphermox> sure
<seb128> cyphermox, I can't confirm but I've no vpn and it seems worth checking
<cyphermox> np, I can check that
<pgraner> tjaalton, yea https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/860485
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 860485 in gnome-settings-daemon "bad default setting: suspend after 30min when plugged in" [Medium,Fix released]
<pgraner> But its not fixed released, happened just a few mins ago to me and I"m fully updated
<seb128> rodrigo_, ^
<seb128> pgraner, do you use a desktop, laptop, on battery, ac, docked?
<pgraner> seb128, laptop in a docking station on ac
<seb128> ok, same here
<hallyn_> all right, today is a wmii kind of day
<seb128> (I get the issue as well)
<tjaalton> pgraner: yep, was the same here too, upgraded 2h ago, rebooted and left the machine and when I got back it was shut down
<mdeslaur> pitti: an issue I am having with gedit is actually a pygobject issue. The third patch in here solves it: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=659879
<ubot2> Gnome bug 659879 in introspection "libpeas broken with pygobject 3" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<mdeslaur> pitti: would you mind if I uploaded that?
<tjaalton> too bad resume doesn't work :)
<seb128> tjaalton, could you reply to the question I asked pgraner?
<tjaalton> seb128: desktop
<seb128> ok, so no laptop,docked specific
<pgraner> tjaalton, yea resume works for me about 1/2 the time, however if I undock, resume works 100%.... go figure
<seb128> tjaalton, pgraner: could you run those
<seb128> org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power sleep-inactive-ac
<seb128> ups
<seb128> gsettings get org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power sleep-inactive-ac
<tjaalton> the setting was off here though, so wonder why it hit me
<seb128> gsettings get org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power sleep-inactive-ac-timeout
<tjaalton> "false"
<tjaalton> ah
<tjaalton> false, 1800
<seb128> ok
<seb128> the boolean is not used
<seb128> is the g-c-c ui set to "never"?
<tjaalton> i did muck with the 'battery' setting though
<seb128> ie gnome-control-center screen
<tjaalton> and! if it matters, I have an UPS :)
<seb128> ups
<seb128> screen->power
<seb128> tjaalton, can you set it to 0 or use the ui to set to never, check that it is 0 and see if you hit the bug again?
<seb128> pgraner, ^ same for you
<mvo> pitti: I ran into this libglib2.0-0 bug again, would you be cool fix a sledgehammer workaround? something like if $(md5sum /usr/share/doc/libglib2.0/changelog.Debian.gz") = "sdfksajflasdf"; then mv the right file in place?
<mvo> in preinst?
<pgraner> seb128, whats the magic to check the setting?
<seb128> pgraner, <seb128> gsettings get org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power sleep-inactive-ac-timeout
<tjaalton> g-c-c ui is set to never, didn't touch it myself yet though. I'll try
<seb128> tjaalton, change it something else and back to never
<pgraner> pgraner@moltar:~$ gsettings get org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power sleep-inactive-ac-timeout
<pgraner> 1800
<tjaalton> still false
<seb128> I think that's "default gsettings is wrong" which has a fix pending upload from rodrigo_
<seb128> tjaalton, no, the timeout
<tjaalton> ah
<seb128> pgraner, could you use the gnome-control-center power ui to change the ac default to something else and back to never and check the value?
<hallyn_> seb128: (OTOH) I'm happy to say that my lid closing power behavior did NOT change today, still set to nothing :)   \o/
<mvo> didrocks: this compiz fix for the file override isse, is this uploaded? its still showing up in the upgrade tester
<seb128> hallyn_, great ;-)
<tjaalton> seb128: ok, now it seems to be 0
<didrocks> mvo: oh, it's in though.
<didrocks> mvo: let me check
<seb128> tjaalton, great, let me know if that happens again
<didrocks> mvo: it was bug #859632, isn't it?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 859632 in compiz-plugins-main "package compiz-plugins-main-default 1:0.9.5.94 bzr20110919-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/compiz/grid.xml', which is also in package compiz-plugins 1:0.9.4 bzr20110606-0ubuntu1~natty2" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/859632
<seb128> pgraner, ^ same please, check you get it set to 0 and see if that happens again
<seb128> tjaalton, pgraner: if it's fixed so that patch in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-settings-daemon/ubuntu/revision/216 will fix it
<mvo> didrocks: now its libgrid.so
<tjaalton> seb128: ok I'll leave it on and do some bbq ;)
<mvo> didrocks: http://people.canonical.com/~mvo/automatic-upgrade-testing/current/ubuntu/bootstrap.log
<seb128> tjaalton, enjoy ;-)
<mvo> didrocks: search for "dpkg: error pro" there
<pgraner> seb128, so I had changed it to don't suspend on ac prior and it showed 1800, I then set it to 1 hour and it went to 3600, I changed it back to don't suspend and it went to 0
<cyphermox> seb128: I can't reproduce that crash, everything just looks fine there
<seb128> pgraner, ok, good, so please let it this way and let us of know if that fixes it
<tjaalton> yep, it's +22C here, tomorrow 10C less or so.. last breath of the summer
<seb128> pgraner, the default was to 1800 instead of 0 for you which is a bug with a fix pending upload
<seb128> cyphermox, ok, same here, thanks for checking
<pgraner> seb128, cool, I'll wait for the fix :)
<cyphermox> we can tell more when the reporter attaches a screenshot of what causes the crash, but even vpn here works
<seb128> pgraner, well, the key is 0 for you now so you are in the state you will get by default in the new version
<seb128> pgraner, let us know if it stops suspending
<pgraner> seb128, ack
<seb128> cyphermox, it's weird the widget is his .ui
<seb128> cyphermox, doesn't really make sense to me...
<didrocks> mvo: I should do something wrong then, but compiz-plugins-main-default has Replaces: compiz-plugins (<< 0.9.4+bzr20110606-0ubuntu1)
<seb128> pedro_, hey
<cyphermox> seb128: not sure I follow what you mean there?
<didrocks> oh epoch :/
 * didrocks fixes
<seb128> pedro_, I did some g-c-c triaging and added some "to forward" upstream bug, could you go through those and upstream them when you have some time?
<cyphermox> the widget is treeview_devices, so assumedly this would crash as he clicks on wired, wireless, or vpn
<seb128> cyphermox, #0  0x00007fdcac1a9c0e in gtk_builder_get_object (builder=<optimized out>, name=0x7fdc8f49d9f3 "treeview_devices") at /build/buildd/gtk+3.0-3.2.0/./gtk/gtkbuilder.c:1106
<mvo> didrocks: forgoten epoch maybe?
<didrocks> mvo: exactly
<pedro_> seb128, bonjour! yeah i'll go trough all those marked as to send upstream on daily basis so they'll be going upstream today
<didrocks> mvo: sorry, fixing
<mvo> didrocks: no worries, oh, you said it already
<seb128> cyphermox, I first though that maybe he had a corrupted .ui, I don't see another reason for get_object to fail
<mvo> didrocks: I should read the full stuff before replying :)
<cyphermox> seb128: oh, I didn't compare the files, good idea
<didrocks> mvo: no worry ;)
<cyphermox> seb128: .... but it's the exact same as I have
<seb128> cyphermox, right, let's see if other users get the issue
<GunnarHj> seb128: Hi Sebastien, Lubuntu proved to have a few significant locale setting issues, and I prepared a MP that I think qualifies for a FinalFreeze exception.
<GunnarHj> https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/ubuntu/oneiric/lxdm/i18n-fixes/+merge/77698
<seb128> GunnarHj, hey
<seb128> ok, thanks
<GunnarHj> seb128: Do you maintain a queue or something? :)
<seb128> GunnarHj, no, just get the fix uploaded and it will be reviewed
<seb128> GunnarHj, the queue is https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok, I see.
<seb128> GunnarHj, I would prefer is somebody from lubuntu would review and upload your fix
<seb128> they know their code better ;-)
<GunnarHj> seb128: Sounds very reasonable. Is any of them in ubuntu-branches?
<seb128> GunnarHj, I doubt so, you should subscribe gilir
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok. I was still planning to contact him, since he is one of the bug reporters. Tnx.
<seb128> GunnarHj, he's the lubuntu lead
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok.
<mvo> didrocks: meh, I see a failure with the unicode/gettext for a pure console app (do-release-upgrade). now its getting really worysome as this code hasn't changed in ages and used to work just fine
<didrocks> mvo: yeah, it's the same with optparser just using gettext in oneconf-query
<didrocks> mvo: I have a lazy way to fix it, one sec
<didrocks> but still would love to know what happens
<didrocks> mvo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/699777/
<didrocks> mvo: you need to fallback to traditional import if the locale isn't installed (gettext.translation() doesn't)
<didrocks> I learnt that the hard way :-)
<didrocks> (maybe there is a parameter for the .translation() method to fallback to LANG=C, but I didn't try it, as it was "zomg 20 duplicates in 8 hours"
<seb128> cyphermox, did you figure anything on the libdbusmenu, nm-applet bug? ted is there now so keep him updated if you have some infos
<cyphermox> no, i didn't have anything yet, was waiting to be able to ask ted
<desrt> anyone here own a mac?
<seb128> re
<seb128> desrt, hey
<desrt> seb128: hey
<seb128> desrt, ted does ;-)
 * desrt needs pthread.h
<tkamppeter> agateau, didrocks, the overlay scrollbar problem is solved! Thank you very much! hp-systray Settings and vlc work for me.
<didrocks> hey seb128
<seb128> hey didrocks ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: good morning even! :-)
<seb128> lol
<didrocks> hey desrt ;)
<didrocks> s and d are too close on the keyboard :/
<desrt> hey didrocks :)
 * desrt is confused, nothing else is new
<agateau> tkamppeter: good news!
<kenvandine> cyphermox,  the dbusmenu update was just a bunch of return_if_fails for NULL checks
<kenvandine>  so it sounds like something from nm-applet is null when it shouldn't be
<seb128> pitti, there?
<seb128> cyphermox, ok, the guy replied on the g-c-c gtkbuilder segfault
<seb128> cyphermox, they run gnome-shell with nm-applet started manually for some vpn related reason
<seb128> cyphermox, so "weird setup" bug ;-)
<seb128> still a bug but I don't think we should care, it's just weird to run nm-applet under shell
<cyphermox> indeed, we even make sure that's not started automatically in shell
<cyphermox> not that things should fail in this case though
<seb128> well apparently the shell ui doesn't allow them to do what they need for their vpn
<cyphermox> heh
<seb128> yeah, still a bug
<cyphermox> ricotz: ^^ if you want to look into this
<seb128> but it's neither nor our default desktop, nor a supported way to use gnome-shell
<cyphermox> right
<seb128> I told them to file a bug against gnome-shell and,or to use unity ;-)
<cyphermox> mmkay :)
 * cyphermox goes back to fighting a small routing bug with ipv6
<cyphermox> the wired+wifi thing is fixed, but someone reported an issue with static routes with ipv6... it's kind of sadistic to want to use that, but it should work :)
<pitti> seb128: back now
<seb128> pitti, was there any issue with nautilus or you just went off before reviewing it?
<pitti> seb128: no issue, just didn't get to it
<seb128> pitti, ok thanks, I was not sure if your comment implied that it was a bit too much change for hard freeze
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> i have a very thin network connection in the train, but trying to do some queue review
<seb128> pitti, ok
<kenvandine> pitti, it would be great to get dbusmenu approved quickly... it is a pretty critical bug fix :)\
<pitti> in general, please just poke in #u-release for reviews
<kenvandine> pitti, yeah... just saw you say you were doing reviews
<tkamppeter> About the suspends-after-30-min-on-ac problem: It even suspneds when one is active on the machine logged in from another box via ssh.
<seb128> tkamppeter, try to set the settings to something else than never and back to never, that should fix it
<seb128> rodrigo_, do you have other g-s-d changes planned for today?
<seb128> rodrigo_, if not you should upload what is in the vcs so we get the suspend default fix in for the w.e
<tkamppeter> seb128, only for the suspend or also for the turn-off-screen?
<seb128> tkamppeter, only for suspend
<seb128> tkamppeter, check that "settings get org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power sleep-inactive-ac-timeout" returns 0
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, just trying to get a fix for the display sleep, and will uplkoad that with the other 2 changes that are in bzr
<pitti> kenvandine: oh, good fix
<seb128> pedro_, dude, put the version in the g-c-c bugs before bastien jump on you again ;-)
<seb128> rodrigo_, great, thanks
<kenvandine> pitti, yeah... nasty bug though
<tkamppeter> seb128, seetings does not exist. Tryd gsettings and it gives 0.
<seb128> tkamppeter, what seetings doesn't exist?
<seb128> tkamppeter, ok, so it shouldn't suspend
<tkamppeter> s/seetings/settings/
<tkamppeter> gsettings works and gives zero on all my three boxes.
<seb128> tkamppeter, ok, so they should not suspend on ac
<seb128> tkamppeter, if they still do tell us
<seb128> jjardon, did you figure if the evo calendar issue is an ubuntu one?
<jjardon> seb128: the issue about open the calendar?
<seb128> jjardon, yes
<jjardon> I'm investigating, but seems a upstream bug
<seb128> jjardon, I didn't spot a patch in our set likely to create that bug
<seb128> jjardon, ok, I had a look through our patch and we don't do a lot with the code and nothing with calendars
<jjardon> trying with a jhbuild evolution and still doesnt work
<tkamppeter> Nice, all the fixes, but now my HP 32-bit box totally refuses re-login after logout. lightdm simply crashes and Upstart does not restart it. Back to normal only by sudo start lightdm via SSH.
<jjardon> seb128: you can reproduce the issue, rigth?
<seb128> jjardon, yes
<jjardon> ok
<tkamppeter> seb128, thanks, I will do.
<seb128> pedro_, how do you get your "to upstream" list? just wanting to make sure so I stop pinging you when not required ;-)
<seb128> pedro_, like do you watch all desktop?
<pedro_> seb128, i have an script that looks for all the packages in the desktop set with an upstream task open/empty and with the oneiric tag
<seb128> pedro_, ok, good, I added a few gnome-bluetooth ones I guess you will catch those as well
<seb128> I wonder if the bluetooth-send is working for anyone in Oneiric
<seb128> I tried to transfer a file over bluetooth with my phone the other day and that was a fail
<seb128> triaging some bugs I noticed we get quite some oneiric user segfaults in bluetooth-send
<pedro_> seb128, i'll create a report on the status page to track the progress on those, cause the script i have is just printing on the terminal line
<pedro_> so you guys can also look at it
<seb128> pedro_, thanks
<dpm> pitti, are the last oneiric langpacks being built or have been built?
<pitti> dpm: no, langpack translation deadline is on October 6th
<pitti> dpm: so I wanted to ask for a full export starting on next Thursday, so that I can build the packs on Friday
<pitti> dpm: sounds ok?
<dpm> pitti, yeah, but they've been disabled for quite a while. Could we have another langpack before that?
<pitti> dpm: I guess we could
<mdeslaur> pitti: I also have a workaround for gedit if you'd rather not have that patch in pygobject
<didrocks> hum, did anyone sponsored gnome-contacts for jbicha?
<seb128> didrocks, not that I know about
<dpm> pitti, could we have a delta one released on thursday as scheduled, and a full one on Thursday?
<tkamppeter> pitti, ping
<didrocks> ok, sponsored
<czajkowski> didrocks: you just made my day marking my bug confirmed!
<czajkowski> didrocks: bug 846903
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 846903 in unity "Alt-tab switcher freezing" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/846903
<didrocks> czajkowski: you're really welcome but you should thank my script :)
<czajkowski> didrocks: I've had to switch to 2D to avoid the annoyance, but then I nautliis crashing on 2D
<didrocks> czajkowski: htorque confirmed your bug, hence the status sync
<czajkowski> lesser of the evil
<didrocks> czajkowski: do you still have it? alt + tab got some improvments recently in the last 2 releases
<pitti> dpm: both on Thursday?
<pitti> tkamppeter: sorry, not really here (meeting)
<czajkowski> didrocks: not booked to 3D will tonight it got so anoying I had to stop using it
<pitti> mdeslaur: sorry, didn't follow which bug you mean; if there is a fix we need in pygobject and it's upstream, I'm happy to cherrypick
<didrocks> czajkowski: yeah, please, upgrade to yesterday's release and keep us posted
<didrocks> czajkowski: this bug is interesting if it's still hapenning to you and we can hopefully fixes it
<czajkowski> didrocks: aye I did last night 364 updates
<czajkowski> forgot to do it every single day :/ bit of a back log
<tkamppeter> pitti, I get a lot of pressure from Ghostscript upstream (See http://ghostscript.com/irclogs/, search backwards for tkamppeter, starting at the point of now) about not using libcms1 as it is discontinued upstream and full of bugs. Instead I should use their heavily patched version, which fixes many segfaults (not only Apple-generated figures) but also color incorrectness.
<didrocks> heh :-)
<czajkowski> didrocks: aye back working full time, kinda come home not in the mood to a non working machine, plus having Ubuntu stuff, will update the bug tonight though.
<dpm> pitti, sorry, I meant delta on Tuesday, full on thursday
<mdeslaur> pitti: bug 862627 - gedit plugin is broken. There's a patch in upstream's bug tracker, but it's not in the git tree yet.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 862627 in pygobject "gedit snippets plugin stopped working with latest updates" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/862627
<pitti> dpm: main trouble I see with this is that we are likely to run into CD overflow problems for the RC; but I guess as this is merely an internal testing milestone mit might not matter that much?
<pitti> jibel: ^
<pitti> mdeslaur: again? they just got fixed by libpeas some days ago?
<pitti> mdeslaur: anyway, can you please sub me to bugs, etc?
<pitti> really can't handle it right now, sorry
<mdeslaur> pitti: ok, thanks
 * kenvandine -> food!
<tkamppeter> pitti, anything to say about the GS problem?
<pitti> well, what should I say -- really not fancy introducing such huge changes at this point :/
<tkamppeter> pitti, so better as SRU?
<didrocks> czajkowski: thanks :)
<pitti> tkamppeter: that'd be even less practical; I think PPA first, then P cycle, and if this is stable, perhaps SRU then
<tkamppeter> pitti, the SRU would not be a switch to lcms2, this is also still under development by upstream. The SRU would be replacing the shared and upstream-unmaintained lcms1 by Ghostscript's own lcms1 which is taken care of, anti-segfault-secured, and color-adjusted by Ghostscript upstream. Switchover to lcms2 in P at the earliest, after approval by GS upstream.
<tkamppeter> pitti, GS people told me that shared lcms1 has also color adjustemnt problems which would defeat our Color Management stack.
<pitti> tkamppeter: I wonder why they can't do that with the real library and send those fixes upstream?
<tkamppeter> pitti, as they worked on the lcms1 which is discontinued upstream. LCMS upstream refuses any patches on LCMS1.
<pitti> tkamppeter: perhaps you can discuss in #u-release? sorry, I really can't do much right now; I'm in meeting, in a train, almost no bandwidth, and that shaking train makes my stomach turn upside down :(
<tkamppeter> pitti, I have posted there but do not get any answer.
<dpm> pitti, if possible on the translations side it would be quite useful to have them both (Tuesday and Thursday), as we haven't had updates for a while and the Tuesday one would be very useful to check out the translations and avoid any untranslated messages for the final one. But we can continue the conversation on Monday
<pitti> dpm: ok; feel free to reenable the cron job
<pitti> dpm: they'll go into unapproved anyway
<dpm> pitti, oh, the cron job seemed to be enabled already
<dpm> pitti, so it's just a matter of approving the built delta packages on Tuesday, I guess?
<tkamppeter> seb128, suspend problem seems to be solved.
<seb128> tkamppeter, great, thanks for confirming
<pitti> dpm: right
<pitti> seb128: oh, did we get a new control-center for that?
<seb128> pitti, no, I asked people to set the gsettings value to 0 manually to confirm that fixes it
<pitti> ah, I see
<seb128> pitti, rodrigo_ still try to fix the "never" option being broken before doing the upload
<dpm> ok, thanks pitti, I'll ping you on Tuesday to approve them then.
<pitti> ok, thanks
<rodrigo_> seb128, pitti: the g-c-c part is fixed, but the g-s-d part (setting a timeout for 0 seconds) is driving me nuts
<pitti> rodrigo_: if you upload something today, please ask in #u-release for quick review; I'll go offline after release meeting
<rodrigo_> I just uploaded the g-c-c package
<pitti> great
<rodrigo_> pitti, well, I guess it can wait, or is it urgent to have stuff approved now?
<pitti> rodrigo_: wow; from a naive POV this seems to be a really simple bug, but I guess the code is a lot more hairy than it seems?
<pitti> rodrigo_: the earlier the better
<seb128> rodrigo_, pitti: does https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/862474 seems right to you?
<pitti> rodrigo_: (testing for regressions over the weekend is valuable)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 862474 in gnome-settings-daemon "Backlight control for "dell_backlight" is missing in gsd-backlight-helper" [Undecided,New]
<rodrigo_> pitti, yes, the code clearly checks for the timeout being 0, so not sure where it's done
<seb128> trivial patch: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/862474/+attachment/2481194/+files/add_dell_backlight.patch
<rodrigo_> pitti, ok, I'll ask for rewview, or do you still have time to do it? (just uplaoded)
<seb128> it adds dell_backlight to the known backlight controlers
<seb128> rodrigo_, ^ do you think we could include that in the g-s-d upload?
<seb128> rodrigo_, I've asked about it on #control-center as well, let's see if the others reply
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes
<pitti> seb128: it seems sane enough; you have a dell, does this work for you?
<pitti> rodrigo_: I'll try to still do it; thanks!
<seb128> pitti, I'm about to test, I just crossed it while triaging
<rodrigo_> pitti, ok thanks
<seb128> pitti, backlight control works ok on my e6410 with oneiric but I will try anyway to make sure it doesn't break anything there
<seb128> I will try also on my old dell but that might be for next week, it's not running oneiric yet, I need to try on an usb stick or upgrade
<jibel> cyphermox, do you know what happened to nm-applet bug 863363 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 863363 in network-manager-applet "Network Manager doesn't show network list" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/863363
<cyphermox> jibel: will be fixed with a dbusmenu upload shortly
<jibel> cyphermox, great, thanks.
<cyphermox> jibel: was bug 862989, I just marked the one you linked as a duplicate of it
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 862989 in libdbusmenu "nm-applet don't show available networks for connection" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/862989
<didrocks> ok, time for some exercice, have a good week-end everyone
<didrocks> (I let my script run meanwhile)
<pitti> Sweetshark: hello o/
<pitti> Good night everyone!
<pitti> rodrigo_: control-center accepted, thanks for the fix
<pitti> Sweetshark: please call my mobile if you have questions/doubts about the new LibO and the pre-depends
<Sweetshark> pitti: yes
<Sweetshark> although
<Sweetshark> lemme paste this quickly
<rodrigo_> pitti, thanks
<jml> did Image Viewer used to have a Crop feature?
<davmor2> jml nope, it's a view
<jml> davmor2: unless of course one wants to flip or rotate
<jml> davmor2: which don't really count as edits, even if you can save them :)
<davmor2> jml: I think it is gthumb which looked like EOG but had the extra feature like edit ect
<jml> davmor2: hmm. ok. then I guess I'm just imagining being able to crop in the default image viewer.
<jml> would be nice to not have to bring out the gimp every time I want to crop something
<jml> but I guess that's a topic better aimed at other channels
<jml> ta
<dobey> jml: you might want shotwell, f-spot, or photobomb
<dobey> there was one point where i ended up having gthumb as a default for some file types, but no idea how it happened. i think some change in an update to mime stuff messed a couple things up
<seb128> re
<seb128> bah, laptop docked suspended again!
<kenvandine> seb128, my desktop did while i was at lunch, and when it resumed nothing could talk to dbus.. that was annoying
<kenvandine> lots of timeout errors
<kenvandine> amazing how little actually works without dbus :/
<seb128> kenvandine, so we though the issue was only the gsettings key default to 1800 for idle suspend on ac, but mine is set to 0, I triple checked today
<seb128> so there is still a bug there
<kenvandine> damn
<kenvandine> i had left mine defaults on purpose
<kenvandine> but since lunch i changed it
<kenvandine> i'll   work on my laptop for a bit and see if it suspends
<seb128> kenvandine, well default is wrong, the g-s-d packaging vcs has a schemas patch for 1800->0 to the gsettings
<seb128> kenvandine, rodrigo meant to upload that today, he was tracking another bug before upload
<seb128> kenvandine, so I was testing if the default change was enough, but seems it's not for me :-(
<GunnarHj> gilir: Thanks for the approval! Then I'll go hunting for a sponsor (but not tonight).
<gilir> GunnarHj, I can upload it, but we need an approval from the release team also :)
<seb128> gilir, GunnarHj: they will review what is in the queue
<seb128> gilir, btw how come you didn't switch to lightdm?
<gilir> seb128, a bloody segfault around feature freeze, a theme not ready, and the bad experience of xubuntu people during alpha testing :)
<gilir> but I tested it recently, it should be ok to switch early in the P cycle
<seb128> gilir, ok, let us know if there is anything missing still
<seb128> we will make sure it's a smooth cycle including for derivatives next cycle
<seb128> but that said, dinner time, bbl!
<jbicha> cyphermox: ping
<GunnarHj> gilir: I think seb128 meant that it's the other way around: upload first, then somebody in the release team decides whether to pass it on to the archive.
<gilir> GunnarHj, yes :) I'll do it later tonight :)
<GunnarHj> gilir: Ok, just wanted to make sure. ;-)
<jbicha> cyphermox: I think we'll have to revert the nm-applet autostart change for GNOME Shell, it breaks VPN & the UI bug is quite minor now
<cyphermox> how does it break vpn?
<jbicha> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=660044
<ubot2> Gnome bug 660044 in nm-applet "Don't autostart nm-applet in GNOME Shell" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<jbicha> bug 863120
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 863120 in gnome-shell "Cannot connect to VPN since upgrade to gnome-shell 3.1.92" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/863120
<cyphermox> let me give this a try
 * cyphermox cries
<stgraber> cyphermox: what? thought you were done with it? ;)
<cyphermox> jbicha: I know it's not your fault, I just really don't like doing changes to revert them a week after, especially after final freeze.
<cyphermox> stgraber: thought I might get away without doing stuff twice
<cyphermox> as in, that I could focus on the things that are genuinely broken, rather than on stuff that is broken because of packaging, for instance
<jbicha> cyphermox: sorry, didn't have a VPN; but the double network authentication dialog only seems to show when I cancel the first one
<cyphermox> jbicha: np
<cyphermox> I'm reverting the patch now
<jbicha> cyphermox: thanks
<cyphermox> stgraber: you wouln't happen to know about libnl by any chance ? :)
<stgraber> cyphermox: nope :(
<cyphermox> aw
<czajkowski> just done latest updates, my default movie player vlc is now not my default, and my dictionary in thunderbird is gone
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-10-01
<jbicha> cyphermox: bug 863088
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 863088 in evolution-exchange "evolution-exchange is not installable: Depends: evolution (< 3.2) but 3.2.0-0ubuntu2 is installed" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/863088
<htorque> smspillaz: hi, thanks for your mail! :-)
<smspillaz> htorque: np
<smspillaz> htorque: those warnings should all go away when I'm allowed to break the API Again
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/819994
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 819994 in gnome-control-center "String length of items seems limited" [Low,Triaged]
<dupondje> this should really get fixed before release imo
<AlanBell> dupondje: what is the impact of it?
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-10-02
<gustavold> will gnome-shell be incompatible with unity in ubuntu 11.10 ?
<gustavold>  by incompatible I mean I will not be able to install both and choose which one I want to use during session login
<BigWhale> What happened with the gnome-power-manager on desktops? I see only two things that I can set
<dobey> BigWhale: gnome3 happened
<dobey> gustavold: no. they can both be installed and you can pick one or the other in the login screen
<BigWhale> dobey, oh ok... I wanted to check what's going on, because my desktop went to S3 sleep while I was away.
<dobey> BigWhale: yeah, i'm a bit afraid to upgrade my workstation to oneiric
<gustavold> dobey: thanks. I accidentally found the gnome3-session package in my natty and tried to install it just to find out I need a PPA for that... then started to wonder if ubuntu in 11.10 it would be easier
<BigWhale> dobey, yeah I'm trying to find out why 3.0.0-11 kernel is working and 3.0.0-12 just hangs after loading initrd
<dobey> gustavold: gnome 3 on 11.04 is pain; it will break the world if you install it :)
<jbicha> gustavold: yes, gnome shell works just fine in 11.10
<dobey> BigWhale: i don't know about that, but on my laptop where i have been running oneiric for a long while now, it is really slow
<dobey> like, it gets stuck in diskwait ALL the time
<BigWhale> and I'm getting frustrated because I can't get any output in the console and removing splash didn't do a thing
<gustavold> dobey: thanks for the advice... I will wait a couple of weeks until we have an oneiric release. Then I will try gnome 3
<BigWhale> dobey, I was suspecting my RAID5 setup so I went back to single drive. It worked and I was happy. Then I ran dist-upgrade, got me 3.0.0-12 and same old story
<gustavold> jbicha: thanks ;)
<RAOF_> Good morning desktoppers.
<remos> hi
<remos> c'one
<remos> c'on
<dobey> man, the unthemed dialogs in lightdm with the awesome ubuntu theme, are saddening
<RAOF> Yes, they are :/
<dobey> uh oh
<dobey> just did a dist-upgrade and indeed my laptop no longer fully boots :(
<dobey> with the -12 kernel anyway
<dobey> hrmm, even with -11 it ssmes to be rather unhappy now
<dobey> well this sucks
<micahg> dobey: are you going to fix ubuntuone-client-gnome?
<dobey> micahg: define 'fix' ?
<micahg> dobey: upload a version that doesn't FTBFS?
<dobey> i didn't know it was ftbfs, but yeah i will fix it
<micahg> dobey: you didn't get the e-mail?
<dobey> no
<dobey> well, i will propose a branch to fix it i guess. i don't have upload privs to just upload it
<micahg> dobey: I"m sure we can find someone to sponsor
<micahg> dobey: BTW, I thought gsettings was the new technology for settings
<dobey> and?
<micahg> oh, I guess the support is now upstream than rather than an override
<RAOF> 194 packages to upgrade since Friday?  Really?
<Laney> erm, my compose key seems to have gone away
<Laney> Final Freeze(tm)
<RAOF> Yeah, but Final Freeze was *Thursday* :)
<Laney> That's what I meant ;-)
<Laney> oh man, how do I get compose back?
<RAOF> I don't know.
<RAOF> It works on this machine, but not on my x200s.
<Laney> pretty sure it worked before my last dist-upgrade
<Laney> now it's back to caps lock again
<Laney> and I can't find the UI
<RAOF> Bah.  I seem to have broken PolicyKit.  I wonder what fragment of the manual install is still lying around asking for the root password?
<RAOF> The UI *should* be in Keyboard Layout?
<Laney> yeah, still set to Caps Lock
<Laney> ™ — toggling worked
<dobey> micahg: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu/oneiric/ubuntuone-client-gnome/fix-ftbfs/+merge/77842
 * dobey goes back to weekend, and get some dinner
<micahg> thanks dobey
<micahg> RAOF: any chance you can sponsor the above assuming it's sane? ^^
<RAOF> micahg: I'll take a butchers.
<micahg> RAOF: ?
<RAOF> micahg: While the rest of .au is on a public holiday, I need to make up for the diminished .au contingent by using the broadest-possible Australian slang.
<micahg> RAOF: ah, thought it was something I was unfamiliar with
<RAOF> Just some random slang. ?
<micahg> right
<Laney> = butcher's hook = look
<RAOF> It's the old indirect cockney rhyming slang.
 * RAOF wonders if this "bzr merge" is actually going to complete.
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-09-24
<xnox> jasoncwarner_: hot is good, winter is around the corner.
<xnox> jasoncwarner_: unless you are in australia... bad times =/
<jasoncwarner_> xnox not this hot :/ something isn't quite right here.
<ritz> robert_ancell, morning , how are you doing ? busy ?
<ritz> robert_ancell, PAM messages overwrite LightDM's user field when using pkcs11 smartcard authentication
<ritz> what do you think of a pop up, or notification for error messages ?
<robert_ancell> ritz, bug #?
<ritz> robert_ancell, private bug report
<ritz> as yet
<ritz> robert_ancell, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-greeter/+bug/968855
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 968855 in unity-greeter "Errors and Comments from pam (here: pam-pkcs11) are written in user-names - and therefore unreadable (dup-of: 838555)" [Undecided,Triaged]
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 838555 in ayatana-design "Unity Greeter - Support complex authentication requests" [High,Fix committed]
<robert_ancell> ritz, oh, you mean unity-greeter
<ritz> yes
<robert_ancell> ritz, the issue is you can't really detect from PAM what sort of message it is.
<ritz> hmmm
<robert_ancell> ritz, is your issue the same as the screenshot in 968855?
<ritz> yes
<robert_ancell> ritz, and the issue is the text writes over the top of the username?
<ritz> robert_ancell, yup
<ritz> robert_ancell, I was thinking more along the lines of gdm/gnome-shell design . notifications for error messages/information/prompt
<ritz> maybe not the right choice, with lightdm
<robert_ancell> ritz, what version of u-g is this? If you run unity-greeter --test-mode and scroll to "long info prompt" it shows the text laid out correctly (quantal)
<ritz> 12.04
<robert_ancell> ritz, it's up to the greeter how it wants to display the PAM text, not LightDM
<ritz> hmm, sweet
<ritz> hmm bad
<robert_ancell> ritz, ok, could just require some backporting then
<ritz> robert_ancell, sweet, on this then
<ritz> thanks :)
<ritz> robert_ancell, I tend to like the way gdm notification works with gnome3
<ritz> robert_ancell,  what is your view on the same ?
<robert_ancell> ritz, I haven't tried the notification, I'll have a look. Note that Unity Greeter is designed by the design team, not me. I'm happy with handling failures more clearly using a dialog or similar as long as we can reliably detect that from PAM.
<ritz> hmmm
<ritz> robert_ancell, hmm, thanks. will check with them at UDS
<ritz> robert_ancell++
<robert_ancell>  ritz, Mika Meskanen is the person to talk to (mika)
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti
<pitti> salut didrocks, ça va?
<didrocks> pitti: still coughing like mad :/ I think I'll see a doctor this afternoon
<didrocks> pitti: yourself?
<pitti> urgh, that lasts long
<pitti> didrocks: we went visiting a friend in Marburg over the weekend; that was fun (and rather lots of drinking in the evening) and going to bed at 3:30 and so, so still a little dizzy :)
<pitti> didrocks: perhaps now during the beta freeze you can take a day off and spend it in the tub and the bed?
<didrocks> pitti: ah, nice weekend for you then! :)
<didrocks> pitti: well, I already spend the weekend like that with no positive evolution
<didrocks> pitti: so, the doctor option is taken for today :)
<didrocks> don't really feel bad, just coughing a lot and so, feel tired
<didrocks> pitti: I'm supposing you are working on the glib test timeouting issue on armhf? if so, can you please update to latest glib at the same time?
<pitti> didrocks: I am, yes; but I'd rather get it to build first
<pitti> didrocks: uh, another one?
<pitti> didrocks: I was hoping to get the current -proposed version into quantal today, as it's the same version that we already have there
<pitti> for a new upstream version I'd rather keep it in -proposed until after b2?
<didrocks> pitti: ah, sure :)
<didrocks> pitti: so that upload
<didrocks> and then, staging 2.34.0 into -proposed
<pitti> oh, the final already?
<pitti> I'm not yet through my weekend/morning email, I suppose I need to do a final pygobject release as well
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, this week is finale :)
<pitti> didrocks: ok, git diff 2.33.14.. is safe
<didrocks> pitti: sweet :)
<seb128> hey desktopers!
<didrocks> welcome back seb128 :)
<seb128> hey didrocks, thanks
<Laney> morning
<didrocks> hey Laney, how are you?
 * pitti hugs seb128, bienvenue!
<Laney> good thanks didrocks!
<sabdfl> hello all
<Laney> hey
<pitti> hey sabdfl, how are you?
<sabdfl> well thanks! had a good week of turkish sunshine
<didrocks> hey sabdfl!
<sabdfl> no hint of sham trials or #muslimrage!
<sabdfl> it was lovely, kalkan bay. highly recommend it
<sabdfl> pitti, great stuff on the rigour-and-quality front
<xnox> =) sabdfl good. gotta love turkish pancakes with meat =)
<sabdfl> yeah, the mezze was masterful
<Laney> back to the glorious weather
<xnox> the british summertime sadness? =)
<Laney> makes me feel right at home :-)
 * Laney eyes this cloud node
<Laney> ./configure taking several minutes is suspicious
<dpm> hey morning pitti. I just noticed that the Ubuntu One control panel appears untranslated, as it's not finding ubuntuone-control-panel.mo, which seems to have disappeared from the latest Quantal language packs. I've checked on Launchpad, and we haven't done any changes to the template: it should still be exported. Any ideas where it could have been left out, langpack-o-matic perhaps?
<Laney> I saw a bug complaining that gnome-panel isn't translated any more too
<Laney> bug #1055295
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1055295 in gnome-panel "Translation files are no longer installed in quantal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1055295
<didrocks> weird, gnome-panel is in universe for a long time already
<Laney> it has X-Ubuntu-Use-Langpack: yes
<Laney> does that do anything?
<didrocks> not sure TBH
<chrisccoulson> hey didrocks, do you still get the issue with compiz freezing when the screensaver activates?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: didn't suspend/resume for a long time enough to see it, why?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, i don't know if it's just bad luck, or if something changed last week, but it now does it consistently, every single time my screensaver activates for me :(
<chrisccoulson> it did it every time i left my laptop over the weekend, and just now when i went to grab some coffee
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: it wasn't on screensaver activation for me, but rather on suspend/resume (never got it when the screensaver activated)
<didrocks> tjaalton: thoughts? ^
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, ah, it's definitely screensaver activation for me
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: tjaalton thinks it's an issue with mesa
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: and not really fixable in time though :/
<chrisccoulson> i get these warnings in my Xorg.0.log when it happens too: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1224153/
<chrisccoulson> i hope it's fixable. quantal is basically unusable for me right now ;)
<tjaalton> chrisccoulson: try a mainline kernel (3.6rc)
<chrisccoulson> tjaalton, is there somewhere to install those from?
<tjaalton> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<tjaalton> there are people reporting success with it..
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: while you are around, any news about the chat button and the dismiss of quick filtering?
<chrisccoulson> not yet ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: for the chat, can't we really deactivate them?
<tjaalton> asked mdeslaur to test as well, would be nice to bisect it on a separate bug and not on the monster that got slashdotted..
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I'm afraid we will release quantal with it :/
<pitti> dpm: sorry, missed your ping
<pitti> dpm: I'm not sure actually; is it in the exported tarballs still?
<pitti> dpm: I don't see any trace of it in quantal.log
 * seb128 hugs pitti back
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> (sorry I was "off-site" with my old laptop, just catching back on my main computer backlog)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, you're back!! (hi btw)
<pitti> dpm: checking current export
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey
<seb128> Laney, gnome-panel uses langpacks
<seb128> Laney, that X-Ubuntu-Use-Langpack is for universe packages to have them langpacked
<Laney> I thought it might be, ta
<chrisccoulson> seb128, how was your vacation?
<seb128> Laney, yw
<seb128> chrisccoulson, quite good, relaxing
<seb128> I'm glad I missed the beta2 crazyness :p
<chrisccoulson> heh
<Laney> yeah, it was quite crazy ...
<seb128> I managed not use the computer for most of the holidays, not for work stuff at least ;-)
<pitti> dpm: hm, it is in the latest export again, but that's not the tarball I used (I used the 0830 export and manually merged the latest delta)
<chrisccoulson> that's what i need to do the next time i take some vacation :)
<pitti> dpm: so I can only assume that it'll be back in the next build
<chrisccoulson> (i should take vacation when there isn't a firefox release)
<pitti> dpm: hm, it even is in my merged tarball
<didrocks> pitti: are you taking care of latest glib now that you fixed the FTBFS or do you want me to?
<pitti> didrocks: I can (and it's already in the Debian svn)
<didrocks> great :)
<didrocks> thanks pitti
<pitti> but I really want to get this version into quantal without bothering the release team too much
<seb128> pitti, robert_ancell did the update apparently (from my bug emails)
<pitti> didrocks: but it still failed
<seb128> he just hit a failing test
<didrocks> pitti: urgh?
<pitti> didrocks: I don't know what changed a week or two ago at our arm builders
<pitti> anyway, I retried the builds
<Laney> failed with a test failure still?
<pitti> seb128: I discussed that with him last week, we eventually just synced it back
<pitti> it doesn't happen on all the other arches nor the Debian arm builders
<didrocks> seb128: speaking of 2.34.0 after the FTBFS fix :)
<pitti> i also committed my changes to Debian
<pitti> we can sync back if/when we sync pcre3 from Debian
<dpm> pitti, thanks. Weird. I noticed it when I saw the .mo file wasn't in any of the langpacks I've got installed (ca, de, pt_BR, zh_CN)
<dupondje> gtk+ is build on quantal with --enable-debug? :)
<Laney> seb128: hum, I don't see that gnome-panel ever got picked up by the langpacks
<Laney> at least it doesn't appear in language-pack-gnome-de-base since the change
<seb128> Laney, you need dpm or pitti about that, could be a bug in the universe langpack feature
<seb128> not sure it got lot of testing
<dpm> Laney, seb128, indeed it is.
<dpm> so it seems that translations from universe are imported and exported fine from LP
<dpm> but LP fails to list them in a text file that langpack-o-matic processes
<Laney> so a bug in launchpad?
<dpm> so they are ignored. We knew that this affected banshee and we (pitti) worked around it in langpack-o-matic by hardcoding banshee
<dpm> but we didn't know other packages were affected
<dpm> it's a bug in Launchpad
<Laney> filed anywhere?
<dpm> I contacted a LP dev last week about it, but he's busy with something else, need to ping someone else
<Laney> let me grep to see if any other universe packages use this
<dpm> Laney, yes,  bug 1048556
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1048556 in ubuntu-translations "Language pack translations export needs to add universe packages to domain map" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1048556
<Laney> cheers
<seb128> Laney, do you know what's the status with webkit?
<Laney> building
<Laney> we'll find out if doko's suggestion works when it gets to the end and tries to link
<seb128> Laney, I was rather meaning ... staying on 1.9.2, going for 1.10, rolling back to 1.8
<Laney> ah
<Laney> well I think security don't want us to have a development release
<seb128> yeah, neither do I
<Laney> but going backwards would be fairly horrible
<seb128> I tried hard to get the new version to build before holidays
<seb128> but without luck
<Laney> well, as said in the bug I got it to build
<seb128> do you know if upstream did the change they said they would do?
<Laney> with a patch to make and removing -g (debugging)
<Laney> couldn't find any evidence of that... you mean splitting the lib?
<Laney> (didn't try a new upstream release yet though)
<seb128> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webkit/+bug/1005682/comments/6
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1005682 in webkit "FFE: Update webkit to 1.9.91" [Wishlist,In progress]
<Laney> oh don't know if I saw that
<Laney> I've been working on bug #1043507
<seb128> Laney, well, I had make-dfsg with that patch in the ppa yeah (though it was the new make version as well which I emailed -devel about and Steve? nacked because it should be done at the start of the cycle)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1043507 in webkit "webkit build fails on binutils limitation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1043507
<dpm> Laney, seb128, ok, re-poked LP developers for help with the universe translations bug
<Laney> dpm: cheers
<seb128> dpm, thanks
<Laney> seb128: getting the source to see if that's in .92
<seb128> Laney, ok
<Laney> forward is almost certainly better than back here
<seb128> Laney, https://trac.webkit.org/wiki/WebKitGTK/1.10.x suggests it's not done
<seb128> Laney, I guess we should build with -gstabs if that works
<seb128> so we can update
<Laney> well that also needs the make patch
<seb128> right...
<Laney> so ... depends if that will fly
<seb128> did I say before that I hate webkit :p
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, I noticed that the "chat" icon is still there in tb 15 ... didn't you say it was only on by default in unstable series?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do we plan to drop it for quantal?
<GunnarHj> pitti: Hi Martin, and thanks for helping fix bug 1018621 the other day. It struck me that this may be an SRU candidate for precise. Not that I think that a lot of people have removed their ~/.profile file, but for those who have, the bug may be pretty annoying. Do you think that's enough of a reason to SRU the fix?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1018621 in accountsservice ""Language for menus and windows" is not saved if .profile is missing" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1018621
<pitti> GunnarHj: certainly sounds fine to me, yes
<GunnarHj> pitti: Great! Then can you please add a precise task while I upload the patch.
<pitti> can you please add an SRU test case to the description?
<pitti> task added
<GunnarHj> pitti: Sure, I'll write something.
<pitti> thanks!
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i guess we need to approach mozilla about that. but i've been busy the last few days trying to stop things like bug 1051152 from coming up again :/
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1051152 in globalmenu-extension "Firefox 16 beta crash in nsIContent::SetAttr with greasemonkey installed" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1051152
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do we need mozilla's authorization to change that default?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> chrisccoulson, did you talk to jasoncwarner_ about it?
<chrisccoulson> not yet. i can do though
<seb128> would be good, he should be the one deciding
<seb128> but my gut feeling is that we already have an im client
<seb128> and we don't want to duplicate the feature
<jasoncwarner_> hey chrisccoulson seb128 what's up ?
<seb128> what do you think?
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, hey! how are you?
<jasoncwarner_> hey seb128 how was the holiday?
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, do we think we should keep or drop the "chat" feature from thunderbird? it's feature duplication, we already have a (better) im client
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, excellent, it was good to get a break from work ;-)
 * didrocks was confused about it the first time seeing it at guadec
<didrocks> and I was connected without noticing and people were talking to me there (in thunderbird)
<jasoncwarner_> seb128: re: chat...looking at it...hadn't seen it...one sec...(or rather, a few minutes)
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, I'm away for lunch so no hurry
<seb128> bbiab (having lunch at home so I will be back in like 15 minutes)
<dpm> hi all, could someone have a look at bug 957589, Sweetshark perhaps?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 957589 in df-libreoffice "Language packs do not install LibreOffice help language packs" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/957589
<jasoncwarner_> seb128 chrisccoulson just checked it out. is there any risk in leaving it in? does thunderbird autoconfigure it or anything?
<jasoncwarner_> it definately is duplicate and we'd want to keep our own IM/chat program over thunderbirds for sure
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: thunderbird doesn't autoconfigure it. But if you do configure it, you are connected to one of the IM thinking you are not (and missing messaging for instance)  :)
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: I do think that hiding the button and the menu to configure would be enough TBH
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks: I'd like the option for people who actually *want* to use thunderbird chat to be able to (all 3 of them? j/k ;) )
<jasoncwarner_> but, yeah, just hiding the icon by default would probably be enough
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: and some nuts with your ice-creamed+chocolate topping? :)
<didrocks> cream*
<tjaalton> chrisccoulson: did you try the mainline kernel already?
<jasoncwarner_> omg...my freakin' laptop is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO hot. ever since I reinstalled it (yesterday), it keeps overheating. the fans don't spin up ever either...very weird
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: I'm sure it's just an excuse for more ice-cream to cool it :)
<tkamppeter> didrocks, seb128, chrisccoulson, who is responsible for GTK2 in Ubuntu?
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks: I wish it was that simple!
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: with it up to date, don't experiment that on the x220
<didrocks> I*
<didrocks> tkamppeter: us? :)
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks: this is an x220 as well.. I didn't yesterday before I reinstalled either! today, after finishing the reinstall, freakin' blazing keyboard.
<tkamppeter> didrocks, bug 1053891 needs also to be fixed in GTK2, as Firefox and Thunderbird still use GTK2.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1053891 in gtk+2.0 "GTK print dialog does not allow printing and does not show options of a remote DNS-SD/Bonjour printer" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1053891
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: waow, I'll try to use a live this week to see if I can reproduce
<didrocks> tkamppeter: does your patch just applies to it?
<didrocks> apply*
<tkamppeter> didrocks, I did not try yet.
<didrocks> tkamppeter: can you please try? then ping us and we'll sponsor it :)
<didrocks> thanks!
<didrocks> tkamppeter: no need to target beta2 though, it will be in a post-beta update
<didrocks> too late for it :)
<didrocks> (assigned and fixed milestone)
<tkamppeter> didrocks, OK.
<tkamppeter> didrocks, the patch applies, I am testing now whether it actually works.
<didrocks> tkamppeter: thanks! keep us in touch :)
<seb128> tkamppeter, what didrocks said
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, chrisccoulson says we need to ask mozilla to hide the icon ... should we do that?
<tkamppeter> didrocks, seb128, patch is working, will post the debdiff ...
<seb128> chrisccoulson, help
<seb128> chrisccoulson, unping, tb fails to start but it seems to be an eds partial upgrade issue, trying to update those
<seb128> ok, better after updating e-s-d
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson, tjaalton: so, I didn't get a single black screen issue this weekend. On friday I changed "Turn screen off when inactive for" to "never"...so it may be related to dpms after all
<tkamppeter> didrocks, seb128, debdiff ready to apply attached to bug 1053891.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1053891 in gtk+2.0 "GTK print dialog does not allow printing and does not show options of a remote DNS-SD/Bonjour printer" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1053891
<seb128> tkamppeter, thanks
<chrisccoulson> seb128, ah, another eds pain ;)
<chrisccoulson> tjaalton, i'm running the mainline kernel, but my machine hasn't been idle for long enough for the screensaver to come on yet
<tjaalton> chrisccoulson: is it the only machine you have?_)
<chrisccoulson> tjaalton, it's the only machine i have running quantal ;)
<tjaalton> mdeslaur: ok, have you tried the rc kernel yet?
<tjaalton> chrisccoulson: yeah, ok
<mdeslaur> tjaalton: not yet, no
<didrocks> seb128: I'm looking at the gtk2 patch
<tjaalton> chrisccoulson: what laptop is it btw?
<tjaalton> mdeslaur: I'm tempted to undupe your bug and follow up there..
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<mdeslaur> tjaalton: fine with me
<didrocks> also packaging 2.24.13 is working fine :)
<tjaalton> mdeslaur: done. chrisccoulson, you can follow bug 1054198 as well
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1054198 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "Thinkpad T510 doesn't come out of screensaver" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1054198
<tjaalton> chrisccoulson: also, you can set the blank timer to 1 minute, that should make it faster to reproduce or verify it doesn't happen anymore
<smspillaz> Mirv: sil2100: do you know if https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1041169 is fixed ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1041169 in compiz "custom keyboard shortcuts not migrated after upgrade to compiz 1:0.9.8+bzr3319-0ubuntu2 " [Low,Confirmed]
<smspillaz> didrocks: have you got the PS bug priority list handy ? is it just unity-distro-priority ?
<didrocks> smspillaz: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-q-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<smspillaz> cheers
<smspillaz> didrocks: was this one 1041535compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in __strcasestr_ia32() from ccsStringToModifiers(binding=NULL) and pitti's bug the only ones for gsettings ?
 * smspillaz grepped for compiz and gsettings and only found those two
<didrocks> smspillaz: what do you mean with pitti's bug?
 * didrocks sees way more compiz bugs on #dx
<smspillaz> didrocks: #1042041 1:0.9.8+bzr3319-0ubuntu1 regression: keeps setting gsettings keys to wrong values
<smspillaz> right now I'm just handling all of the gsettings distro bugs
<smspillaz> at the moment I'm working off of this list which is lacking: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bugs?field.tag=gsettings
<smspillaz> erm https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bugs?field.tag=gsettings
<didrocks> smspillaz: the one I pointed to you the other day was bug #1041169
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1041169 in compiz "custom keyboard shortcuts not migrated after upgrade to compiz 1:0.9.8+bzr3319-0ubuntu2 " [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1041169
<didrocks> which is on this list
<smspillaz> okay, I've just checked with Mirv above to see if that was a problem with the migration script
<didrocks> smspillaz: for bug #1041169?
<didrocks> it's not, it's duplicated keys in the schemas
<smspillaz> okay
<smspillaz> thanks :)
<didrocks> yw
<didrocks> it's the one I took the time to explain and put the schemas name on irc last week
<Sweetshark> Running libreoffice intregation tests on quantal in nonheadless mode in a VirtualBox is ... interesting to watch.
<smspillaz> didrocks: have you got the scrollback handy ?
<didrocks> smspillaz: no, and no time to look at it right now
<smspillaz> didrocks: okay. Was it this one ?
<smspillaz> https://launchpad.net/bugs/1050796
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1050796 in compiz "Double shortcuts conflict with gnome-control-center ones" [High,Triaged]
<mdeslaur> tjaalton: unfortunately, I rebooted on 3.6r7, and closing my laptop lid triggered the issue. I updated the bug with a stack trace.
<didrocks> smspillaz: yep, this one
<smspillaz> okay, and this causes the migration failure ?
<Sweetshark> LibreOffice is handling it so far, but unity (dash for example) seems to be mightily confused by the number of windows popping up and closing down ....
<tjaalton> mdeslaur: bah :/
<didrocks> it does for keys that are duplicated
<didrocks> like launch a terminal
<smspillaz> okay, thanks
<smspillaz> tracking that.
<didrocks> thanks
<smspillaz> np
<tjaalton> mdeslaur: thanks for testing though
<smspillaz> didrocks: you're lucky btw, it was the last thing in my scrollback :P
<mdeslaur> tjaalton: I'll wait and see if the screensaver coming up with inactivity does it too
<smspillaz> if one more person had joined or quit I would have lost it
<didrocks> smspillaz: heh :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: you should log or copy and paste what's important :p
<smspillaz> yeah
<smspillaz> didrocks: Mirv: sil2100: if you run into problems with the gsettings backend just tag the related bugs with "gsettings" and add a task for "compiz"
<didrocks> smspillaz: ok, will do
<smspillaz> cheers
<didrocks> gtk2 ok -> uploaded with tkamppeter's patch and new release
<Mirv> smspillaz: ok
<QuantumQrack> Anybody have any recommendations for ubuntu 64 bit vs. 32 bit running from flash drive so I can try it out?  tried 64, it didnt load up properly.
<jbicha> QuantumQrack: please ask your support questions in #ubuntu or if it's for Quantal, ask in #ubuntu+1
<Sweetshark> which package contains the debug symbols for libgio? gvfs-dbg?
<seb128> Sweetshark, libglib2.0-0-dbg
<seb128> dbgsym rather
<Ursinha> anyone else having problems with unity not coming back whenever the screen stays off for some time? I'm using metacity --replace to be able to get to my open windows again
<Ursinha> I'm using 6.6.0-0ubuntu1, the latest version available, I guess?
<jbicha> seb128: welcome back!
<seb128> jbicha, hey, thanks!
<Sweetshark> seb128: ah ok, installed that too already, just to be safe ...
<Ursinha> seb128, hi :) is signon-ui a package we should be monitoring?
<seb128> Ursinha, yes
<Ursinha> (and welcome back :))
<seb128> Ursinha, hey (thanks) ;-)
<seb128> Ursinha, https://bugs.launchpad.net/~webapps/+packagebugs
<seb128> Ursinha, the packages on that page we should be monitoring
<Ursinha> seb128, hmm, right
<Ursinha> thanks for that
<Ursinha> will add now
<seb128> yw, thanks for asking about those ;-)
<jbicha> GunnarHj: hey, I don't know if you saw my email, but I'd prefer if you moved your guest session customization forum post to say help.ubuntu.com/community or askubuntu.com
<jbicha> huh, I wonder when gcompris got added to the -desktop set
<ogra_> jbicha, are you sure youre not looking at edubuntu seeds ?
<ogra_> :)
<jbicha> http://people.canonical.com/~stgraber/package_sets/quantal/ubuntu-desktop
<jbicha> it was in universe for precise
<ogra_> well, ask stgraber :)
<ogra_> it used to be in main until edubuntu switched to build from universe (not so long ago)
<ogra_> but it definitely shouldnt be in the ubuntu-desktop set by default
<stgraber> hmm, more a question for cjwatson actually ;)
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Hi Jeremy! No, I saw no email from you (possible Thunderbird problem), but sure, I can copy it to help.ubuntu.com/community. That's what http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1949027 recommends anyway. I'll let you know when it's done.
<jbicha> GunnarHj: ah, I tried CCing you on https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-doc/2012-September/016863.html but maybe I had an old email address for you
<jbicha> hard docs string freeze is tomorrow so I'll need at least the new link soon
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Hmm.. I subscribe to ubuntu-docs, so I should have received it in that capacity. In any case I appreciate that you posted that to the mailing list (I had the same thought). Will try to create the community page later today, and let you know the new URL.
<charles> mterry: ping
<mterry> charles, yo
<charles> mterry: could you take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/dbusmenu/+bug/1053670
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1053670 in nautilus "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_cast()" [High,Confirmed]
<seb128> charles, hey, why is that bouncing back to our team?
<seb128> charles, don't you guys have a dbusmenu maintainer in #ps?
<seb128> mterry, hey, how are you? you guys had a crazy time while I was not there I can see ;-)
<mterry> seb128, yes  :)
<seb128> mterry, crazyness is over and not quite yet?
<seb128> e.g should I hide for an extra few days :p
<charles> seb128: yes, if mterry doesn't have time for it I'll look into it
<Laney> there will be another hit if I accept this ubuntu-meta upload ...
<mterry> seb128, still hasn't formally landed (I pushed ubuntu-meta, but not accepted)
<seb128> Laney, hit of work of of online discussions?
<charles> seb128: but it looks like it was mterry's patch, so I was trying to be nice :)
<Laney> well, mainly the latter
<kenvandine> Laney, that is a feature that is expected in b2 :/
<mterry> Laney, online discussions
<Laney> but some of the former too (not for us though)
<seb128> charles, oh ok, if mterry broke it he can probably fix it ;-)
<mterry> :-/
<mterry> :)  Will look
<seb128> Laney, I would rather try to not play against the stream there
<seb128> Laney, it feels like it will just increase the number of discussions and make things land later rather than earlier
<Laney> probably true
 * mterry has to grab groceries, will be back online in a bit to look at that bug
<GunnarHj> pitti: Other things came up, but now I have added a test case (sort of) to the description of bug 1018621, and I think it's ready for precise-proposed.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1018621 in accountsservice ""Language for menus and windows" is not saved if .profile is missing" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1018621
<pitti> hate hate hate our armel buildds
<seb128> pitti, too slows?
<desrt> interesting datapoint: my nexus 7 builds glib in 5 minutes
<chrisccoulson> pitti, yeah, me too ;)
<seb128> desrt, that build doesn't include running the testsuite I can tell you :p
<seb128> desrt, the testsuite takes much longer than the actual build here
<desrt> seb128: how did you guess? :)
<seb128> ;-)
<chrisccoulson> i bet our webkit maintainer doesn't like armel buildd's too
<pitti> seb128: I don't know what chagned last week, but all of a sudden the tests fail all over the place, especially the timing ones
<chrisccoulson> seb128 ;)
<pitti> it seems that the builds are very loaded or so
<seb128> chrisccoulson, stop looking at me, we have a new webkit maintainer, Laney! ;-)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<Laney> nah, doko took it off me :P
<desrt> what's the story with armhf?
<Laney> oh, for it to be far enough along to be having problems with arm
<Laney> pitti: I think something did change, doko keeps complaining about qt4-x11 newly failing
 * ogra_ is happy that armel will be gone the day after release 
<Laney> it will?!
<ogra_> i wish we had killed it months ago
<seb128> Laney, armfh for the win I guess ;-)
<ogra_> yeah
<Laney> indeed
<desrt> armfh is the big-endian armhf? :)
<Laney> I just didn't know any decision had been made
 * Laney tweets the official annoucement ;-)
<ogra_> desrt, big endian is armeb
<desrt> ogra_: seb made a typo.  i made a joke.
<ogra_> k :)
<seb128> :-p
<seb128> I need to work on my fingers synchro, fh hf ... it's hard :p
<pitti> well, armhf keeps failing as well
<ogra_> i even missed that typo
<desrt> we have armhf builders?
<Laney> yeah
<ogra_> pitti, same way ?
<desrt> huh.
<Laney> https://launchpad.net/builders
<desrt> do we have a precise armhf?
<ogra_> yes
<pitti> ogra_: not always in the same test, of course
<desrt> crikey
<didrocks> desrt: come on! you are soooo disconnected!
<ogra_> armhf is default since quite a while
 * pitti looks what failed this time
<desrt> i assume a tegra3 can handle hf...
<pitti> I keep bumping the timeouts (doing 1 second of work in 2 seconds), and promptly it takes even longer
<ogra_> armel was dead beef in precise already
 * desrt wonders why he is running debian armel like a sucker
<ogra_> because you like it slow ?
<ogra_> or because your HW doesnt have proper floating point support ?
<ogra_> (or because its not armv7)
<desrt> it's a tegra3
<ogra_> if the answer to all three is no, you should consider switching ;)
<ogra_> LOL
<ogra_> yeah, use hf
<desrt> i assume the android kernel will be happy with tat?
<desrt> *that
<ogra_> kernels dont care
<desrt> they definitely do
<ogra_> not about floating point in userspace, no
<desrt> the kernel needs to be aware of the FP registers in order to do proper context switches
<desrt> otherwise one process ends up with the registers of another
<ogra_> i dont think the kernel does anything with FP registers
<desrt> it kinda has to...
<ogra_> and i have run hf userspace 100 times on top of el kernels
<desrt> when you do a process context switch, you need to store the registers of the process in some kernel data structure somewhere
<desrt> and restore them when you come back
<ogra_> (and the other way round)
<ogra_> all that counts is libc
<ogra_> (and everythin linked against it)
<desrt> maybe you got lucky? :)
 * desrt notes that values would not be stored in FP registers for long periods of time, so unless there is active heavy floating point crunching going on by two separate processes at the same time (on a single core) then changes of register thrashing are lowered
<ogra_> desrt, well, i guarantee yu that you can run hf userspace on el kernels and the other way round
<ogra_> if you find any issue you can prove being related to that all your beer at UDS is on me
<desrt> ogra_: then surely the -el kernels must be aware of the FP registers...
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i need to go clothes shopping before UDS :/
<chrisccoulson> i hate spending money on clothes!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do more conf and collect geek tshirts :p
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<chrisccoulson> i've got plenty of t-shirts. the problem is, i can almost fit 2 people inside them now ;)
<Laney> hot wash ;-)
<jbicha> http://blogs.gnome.org/diegoe/2012/09/23/webkitgtk-failing-to-build-argument-list-too-long/
<Laney> yeah
<seb128> jbicha, we have that patch in the ubuntu-desktop ppa for ~1month
<seb128> jbicha, nothing really new in the blog post though :-(
<seb128> it's only part of the build issues
<jbicha> I thought the comment that the make patch was rejected was interesting
<seb128> yeah, we new the patch was not upstream...
<seb128> I wonder what other distros do
<Laney> I hope that patch to split the library up gets merged upstream
<Laney> fixed and merged, my earlier investigations revealed that it was reverted
<jbicha> I'm sure Fedora just applied the patch; mageia was having problems though last I heard
<Laney> https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=94435 this one
<ubot2> bugs.webkit.org bug 94435 in WebKit Gtk "[GTK] Split WebCore/platform into a separate library" [Normal,Reopened]
<Laney> clever bot
<Laney> "rolled out" means reverted
<Laney> seeds accepted
 * Laney waves to /.
 * micahg wonders why he has a 44M file in /etc/X11
<chrisccoulson> splitting the library up? surely a better way of fixing it would be to fix the build system?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, how so?
<chrisccoulson> firefox avoids the "argument list too long" by using a linker script rather than passing objects on the command line
<seb128> chrisccoulson, they just have a number of sources that goes over the arguments limit it seems?
<seb128> oh, I guess that works too ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, they replaced building of intermediate archives (*.a files) with a descriptor file (which just contains a list of objects), and they use these descriptor files to build a linker script
<chrisccoulson> pretty much
<didrocks> have a good evening everyone
<desrt> ouch.
 * desrt feels massive amounts of dist-upgrade pain
 * desrt gives up, reinstalls
<desrt> sob
<desrt> today was appatently a bad day for a reinstall
<ogra_> desrt, cant be, we are in a freeze :P
<ogra_> nobody uploads during freezes, right ?
<desrt> today is a very bad day
<desrt> i want to throw everything out the window at this point
<ogra_> oh man
<desrt> i think my blue 'thinkvantage' button is broken
<desrt> so i can't get the bootmenu up
<desrt> and now i'm stuck with the result of the installer messing up half way through...
<ogra_> well, you can get back into your live image, no ?
<ogra_> just fix grub from there
<desrt> having trouble with that on account of my inability to get the boot device menu up
<ogra_> oh, you talk about bios level
<desrt> got it
<desrt> lets see if the installer crashes again
<desrt> hmm.  this os-prober thing is hanging
<desrt> hah.  killing it from the console unsticks the intaller
<chrisccoulson> bah @ bug 1055615
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1055615 in thunderbird "crashreporter crashed with SIGSEGV in get_fast_child_requisition()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1055615
<chrisccoulson> overlay scrollbars crash our crash reporter!
<desrt> huh.  the osprober is getting stuck tryng to read from /dev/sdb1... which is the usb device that i am installing from.  odd.
<desrt> huh...
<desrt> quantal makes me want to install adblock
<desrt> i just love how i see dollar signs every time i open the dash
<seb128> desrt, stop the trolling :p
<desrt> seb128: seriously...
<desrt> and amazon icon in the launcher?
<seb128> desrt, it's a one line in one of the dash pages (ok the default one), it's easy to ignore, and it doesn't have ads, just stuff matching your searches
<seb128> desrt, and disabling it is an apt-get away (will be soon some ui clicks away)
<tkamppeter> pitti, still there?
<Sweetsha1k> desrt: just search your local ogg-files for tracks by the sex pistols or by pussy riot and type slowly ...
<desrt> Sweetsha1k: i don't have to try that to have an idea about what will happen...
<jbicha> seb128: "soon some ui clicks away" as in 13.04?
<seb128> jbicha, I don't know, I'm just back from holidays but the original plan had a way to opt out, I don't think they let that out to force users
<seb128> jbicha, not sure if they will try a ffe,uife,stringfe or wait next cycle though
<seb128> jbicha, "ui" would probably be a filter in the dash, so not a big ui change
<jbicha> I already wrote a page in docs with the current way to disable: uninstall the shopping lens
<desrt> s/the dhopping lens/unity/ works as well :-)
<jbicha> of course if you're going to remove unity, you might as well just use the gnome remix
<seb128> I think the trolling is something I didn't miss during my holidays :p
<desrt> i would have done that but for the lack of dailies
<seb128> anyway, dinner time
<seb128> bbiab
<jbicha> well Alpha2 is only a week and a half old but there have been a bunch of GNOME updates since then
<desrt> jbicha: what are you doing about nautilus?
<jbicha> referring people to the GNOME3 PPA
<jbicha> seb128: what do you think about having Nautilus 3.6 in quantal-backports?
<seb128> some days I hate linux
<seb128> wth do I need to restart xorg after coming back from diner to have something displayed on screen
<seb128> I don't even have a screensaver
<jbicha> seb128: did you see my question about what you think of nautilus 3.6 going into quantal-backports?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, oh, i bet you have bug 1054198 too ;)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1054198 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "Thinkpad T510 doesn't come out of screensaver" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1054198
<seb128> jbicha, no, I didn't, I came back from diner with a "nothing on screen and no refresh"
<chrisccoulson> (seeing as you have similar hardware to me)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I don't use a screensaver though
<chrisccoulson> seb128, does your display get turned off?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yes
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, that's why then
<seb128> jbicha, I think backport should be use for apps and not for system components like the filemanager
<jbicha> nautilus is an app too :)
<seb128> jbicha, but I don't believe strongly about it and I don't think lot of people use backports, I think ppas are a better solution than backports ...e.g don't take my opinion too much in consideration
<micahg> seb128: backports are enabled by default and show up in software center
<seb128> micahg, and?
<micahg> it makes it easier to find for those who want it :)
<seb128> that doesn't change the fact that I don't like them, they are a poor solution
<larsu> seb128, we have a potential fix for that dbusmenu crash. Can you pull the commit when into the package I merge it into trunk?
<seb128> but if they are listed in s-c I would recommend against putting nautilus there
<larsu> seb128, I don't know if this really fixes the problem, as I can't reproduce it...
<seb128> you don't want to recommend broken upgrades in s-c
<chrisccoulson> our whole model for distributing apps sucks :(
<micahg> jbicha: you'd also need to test about 2 dozen reverse dependencies for potential breakage
<chrisccoulson> why can't i install gimp 2.8 from the S-C in precise?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: because we haven't finished unbreaking the reverse dependencies yet :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, that's an issue being worked, hopefully it will be sorted by the next lts
<seb128> larsu, sure can do
<seb128> larsu, you are confident the commit is technically right even if it might not fix that particular bug right?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, point proven ;)
<larsu> seb128, yeah, I've tried it locally and charles reviewed it
<larsu> seb128, https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/dbusmenu/lp1053670/+merge/126047
<seb128> larsu, danke
<larsu> seb128, it's r427
<micahg> chrisccoulson: it would be the same issue if you installed the upstream version unless it was self-contained
<seb128> jbicha, so yeah, I'm unsure we should promote in s-c an update which breaks unity integration
<chrisccoulson> micahg, yes, which is exactly my point. the current distribution model sucks, and doesn't scale in the real world
<jbicha> seb128: it requires explicit action to install a backport, but I guess backports wouldn't help much anyway
<jbicha> for one, I'd have to bug the backports team for updates
<seb128> jbicha, according to micahg they are listed in s-c and enabled by default?
<jbicha> if somebody pokes around software-center to see it, then yes it would be shown as an option
<micahg> chrisccoulson: this isn't about the distribution model, you have the issue with shared components, if it were a standalone leaf app, it would've been uploaded already (as we have done many updates in precise-backport)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, well, having a public api makes things harder as you know :p
<micahg> *precise-backports
<seb128> but backport is a poor solution and doesn't scale anyway
<seb128> we should move away from it
<micahg> seb128: enabled, but pinned lower, so you have to select it
<seb128> we should let upstream maintain their software
<seb128> 95% of our softwares are unmaintained and in a crappy state
<seb128> everybody would be in a better position if we focussed on the OS and let the apps to the app writers
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i agree
<seb128> kill universe, let upstream maintain their app in extras or something
<micahg> it's much lower than that I think, I'm quite amazed when I need a tool and it's an apt-get away
<seb128> speaking as somebody who often update desktop stuff because we are 6 month behind upstream and ship a buggy version and I feel bad about it, our model sucks
<seb128> look at the pidgin, inkscape, gimp, etc
<seb128> we don't "maintain" them
<seb128> nobody look at their bugs nor is engaged with upstream
<seb128> we try to keep up with Debian or we rely on people who don't care much to feel that we suck enough that they have to do an update
<micahg> seb128: those are all in main, so we are claiming to maintain them
<seb128> "maintain"
<micahg> "support"
<seb128> well, we do security updates
<seb128> it doesn't mean we do a good job about picking versions
<seb128> or engaging with upstream
<jbicha> I'm not convinced that upstream can necessarily do a better job of maintaing these packages
<seb128> or engaging with users
<seb128> right, most don't
<seb128> but at least the blame is in the hands of the right persons :p
<BigWhale> Is this an open discussion? If it is... how is Debian keeping up? Do they have the man power to keep all those packages up to date?
<seb128> they don't
<seb128> you have thousand of outdated or not well maintained softwares in Debian as well
<jbicha> it's an open rant ;)
<seb128> look at http://people.canonical.com/~platform/desktop/versions.html and how much is > yellow
<micahg> BigWhale: Debian also has ~1000 DDs, we have ~200 Ubuntu devs
<seb128> it gives you an idea on how much is outdated on our default install
<BigWhale> How are other distros handling this? Fedora?
<seb128> you can imagine universe is another order of magnitude
<seb128> they don't handle it better
<seb128> I don't say that the model is useless
<seb128> but it has its limits
<seb128> it doesn't scale
<BigWhale> I agree that having a bazillion outdated packages isn't really good.
<seb128> no distro keep up with the opensource ecosystem and we are speaking of an ecosystem a magnitude less active than the markets of phone app providers
<jbicha> having each upstream learn each distro's packaging system scales worse though
<micahg> right
<seb128> that's why we need to make packaging easier
<seb128> or automated
<seb128> the only decision should be "what version do I ship" and "what patches to I include"
<BigWhale> seb128, I agree I ranted about Debian/Ubuntu packaging before.
<seb128> jbicha, there are not so many packaging system, there is deb and rpm basically
<seb128> which is the same than distribution for e.g android and iOS
<seb128> distributing
<seb128> which most app developers do
<micahg> I cringe every time I install a deb that doesn't come from our archive
<seb128> not to mention that our distribution cycle, freeze, hard rules for SRUs, etc are made for an OS
<seb128> they are focussed on avoiding issues in the system
<seb128> there is no reason apps need to be on the same cadence and strict rules
<seb128> micahg, that's because we don't have good sandboxing (yet)
<BigWhale> Having universe is a big benefit even if the software in it is a little outdated.
<BigWhale> (I always thought that import from debian is automatic)
<seb128> right, but instead of an universe set on the ubuntu freezes you had a flexible appdev channel showing up in the s-c you would get the same benefits without the limitations
<seb128> imports are automatic
<seb128> but often there is work involved
<seb128> dealing with platform changes
<seb128> new compiler, new libs, etc
<seb128> we should probably keep universe available
<seb128> but if an upstream is wanting to maintain actively their software we should let them do that
<BigWhale> seb128, what about quality and acceptance testing? Right now, are uploaders doing any of it?
<seb128> not for random apps
<seb128> the small Ubuntu team just can't assure the quality of all the softwares in the universe
<micahg> well, MOTU is going to make more of an effort to look at RC level bugs before release
<seb128> sure, that just can't scale, you probably know it
<seb128> it takes a person full time to do a good job maintaining a source
<BigWhale> some of the automated tests could be performed at least if the program is executed correctly
<seb128> right, the appdev stuff plans to have sandboxing and automated packaging and testing
<seb128> well that's the long distance goal
<BigWhale> seb128, well, I'll support whatever will make getting programs into Ubuntu easier. :)
<BigWhale> if this involves getting rid of universe, then so be it. :)
<BigWhale> however, in the future, I'd love to see every program with at least some unit tests that ensure program will at least execute correctly
<sarnold> shutdown(8)? :)
<desrt> could be tested with the proper virtualisation :)
<BigWhale> funny, shutdown has no test switch. Well, it should! :))
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> I'd love to see "incomplete" bugs in the ubuntu distribution on launchpad get auto-expired
<seb128> they do
<dobey> since when?
<seb128> 1 year or so?
<seb128> or maybe longer
<dobey> i'm looking at bugs filed against u1 from maverick, which i marked incomplete over a year ago, that are still around
<seb128> bug number?
<Laney> I think if there's any response the expiration stops
<Laney> or something like that
<dobey> :-/
<dobey> bug #703979 was one
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 703979 in ubuntuone-client "UbuntuOne continually faults leaving system unusable" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/703979
<sarnold> I thought it was 90 days?
<dobey> usually it says "This bug will expire in XX days if there is no activity."
<dobey> but i haven't seen that on any of these bugs against ubuntu yet :-/
<seb128> dobey, that's because the users replied to your questions
<dobey> the questions weren't answered, hence it was still incomplete. and on other bugs, there were no replies
<micahg> it's 60 days with no response
<dobey> like this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/616921
<ubot2> dobey: Error: <Bugtracker.plugin.Launchpad instance at 0x9212c2c> bug 616921 not found
 * micahg isn't sure if private bugs expire
<dobey> or https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/602478
<ubot2> dobey: Error: <Bugtracker.plugin.Launchpad instance at 0x9212c2c> bug 602478 not found
<dobey> or https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/618170
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 618170 in ubuntuone-client "package python-ubuntuone-client 1.3.8-0ubuntu2 [modified: usr/share/pyshared/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/main.py] failed to install/upgrade: Unterprozess installiertes post-installation-Skript gab den Fehlerwert 1 zurück" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<dobey> thought that prev one was private, but apparently not
<dobey> err, s/private/public/
<seb128> mterry, is the greeter still supposed to have a session selector icon?
<mterry> seb128, not if you only have one session installed
<seb128> mterry, oh, yeah, seems like things got uninstalled ... I've it back now, thanks
<seb128> mterry, selection doesn't work fine though
<seb128> like it sometimes has the text entry cursor and clicks seem to go through
<mterry> seb128, you can't click the first two entries?
<mterry> seb128, fixed in trunk
<seb128> mterry, you are always one step ahead I can see ;-)
<seb128> yhanks
<seb128> thanks
<mterry> seb128, would be better if bug did't exist at all, but sure  :)
<robert_ancell> RAOF, hey, my upload of gtkhtml4.0 got rejected by an archive admin, is there any way to find out why?
<Laney> robert_ancell: infinity rejected it temporarily because of the tightened shlibs
<robert_ancell> Laney, what effect does that have?
<Laney> you can get rejected packages back and accept them later
<Laney> it was just to stop somoene accidently accepting it
<Laney> it should have been accepted first, and then evolution
<robert_ancell> Laney, ok, so I don't need to change anything and it will be accepted at a later date?
<Laney> right
<Laney> then we'll need to rebuild all of the rdeps
<Laney> well, all 4 or so of them :-)
<robert_ancell> we *really* need to automate that
<Laney> tightened build-deps would have helped here
<robert_ancell> Laney, in what way? So that evo depended on the newer gtkhtml? The problem is that upstream doesn't require the new gtkhtml
<robert_ancell> mterry, yay!
<mterry> robert_ancell, :)  some of the way
<mterry> robert_ancell, now I'm seeing errors like "Error writing X authority: Error opening file '/tmp/lightdm-test-G2Ljc8/home/guest-Gfg19k/.Xauthority': Permission denied"
<robert_ancell> mterry, weird
<jbicha> robert_ancell: hey, so what do you think about leaving gnome-user-docs at 3.4 since we're holding back on gnome-control-center and nautilus?
<robert_ancell> jbicha, I'm not opposed. I'm always unsure what to do about the user-docs since the content may not match what we have in Ubuntu
<jbicha> the docs are a bit of a mess
<jbicha> I started using conditional formatting in gnome-user-docs which will let us show Unity-specific stuff to Unity users & GNOME stuff to everyone else
<jbicha> but the conditional formating won't allow us to change page titles so that only reduces the diff by half-ish
<jbicha> as a related problem, the Ubuntu GNOME Remix has to ship ubuntu-docs because of patches to call help:ubuntu-help instead of help:gnome-help
<jbicha> *ship both gnome-user-guide & ubuntu-docs
<robert_ancell> jbicha, u-g-r is good in that it's highlighting these hacks so we are forced to come up with proper solutions
<jbicha> wow, gstreamer 1.6 by June and to think I still remember when we were at 0.10 http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/wiki/ReleasePlanning/RoadMap
<robert_ancell> jbicha, hey, make sure to leave the sushi update (bug 1055853)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1055853 in gnome-sushi "update gnome-sushi to 3.6.0" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1055853
<robert_ancell> mfisch is practising updates
<jbicha> ok
<cyphermox> robert_ancell: hey
<robert_ancell> cyphermox, hello
<cyphermox> evo needs to be updated becuase of gtkhtml; I just wanted to make sure you weren't already preparing something before I upload
<robert_ancell> cyphermox, what needs updating?
<cyphermox> hmm, I was just relaying information, now I see it doesn't make much sense
<TheMuso> Are we uploading GNOME 3.6 to proposed, or waiting till post beta?
<jbicha> robert's already uploaded half of it :)
<TheMuso> If to proposed, then ok will upload a11y stack bits there too.
<jbicha> he's just been uploading to -release as there's conflicting advice about whether -proposed is better for this
<TheMuso> Hrm ok.
<TheMuso> Yeah, proposed makes sense for soft freezes, but not really for hard freezes.
<TheMuso> D/c
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-09-25
<chrisccoulson> oh dear @ bug 1055766 ;)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1055766 in gnome-terminal "grep -R doesn't automatically search amazon" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1055766
<TheMuso> I suspect a troll.
<chrisccoulson> i was going to assign it to ayatana-design, before i realized that someone already did that
<bryceh> hehe
<RAOF> Ok.
<RAOF> libsane is just plain terrible.
<TheMuso> Kinda ironic given its name. :p
<RAOF> For those playing at home: sane_exit() is documented to release all the resources allocated by sane, including its backends.
<RAOF> This is a filthy lie.
<TheMuso> heh
<RAOF> Specifically, several backends will leave open a bunch of file descriptors.
<sarnold> are the backends "pluggable"?
<RAOF> And then open new ones, each time you sane_get_devices
<sarnold> here's hoping you've got a high ulimit -n :)
<RAOF> Resulting in colord-sane crashing in the eglibc sanity checks on Ubuntu, when it tries to FD_SET the 1025th file descriptor.
<sarnold> ... oof. no way around that. :/
<stgraber> nothing that can't be solved by a bit of kernel patching ;)
<RAOF> And resulting in colord-sane spinning endlessly in select() on Debian, where the eglibc sanity checks aren't enabled, so it thinks it's *succeeded* in FD_SETing the 1025th file descriptor.
<sarnold> stgraber :)
<veebers> Has anybody else come across bug #1055906 (Launch terminal shortcut)?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1055906 in gnome-control-center "Two entries for "Launch Terminal" in keyboard shotcuts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1055906
<robert_ancell> mfisch, i'm here
<mfisch> robert_ancell: hey, I guess xchat is confused
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> tkamppeter_: I am now
<pitti> tkamppeter_: I saw your cups-filters mail, answered
<tjaalton> chrisccoulson: hey, mind adding information about your hw to the compiz hang bug?
<tjaalton> like, 'lspci -vnn'
<RAOF> tjaalton: Is there anything that Chris Wilson particularly wants for that bug? I can occasionally reproduce.
<tjaalton> chrisccoulson: iirc he and mdeslaur are able to reproduce it every time the screensaver kicks in, not occasionally :)
<tjaalton> keeping it in bug 1054198 for now
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1054198 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "Thinkpad T510 doesn't come out of screensaver" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1054198
<tjaalton> the older one is getting too much noise..
<tjaalton> not sure if it's something easier to hit on arrandale..
<tjaalton> but I think there's enough info now to update the upstream bug
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, ça va? feeling any better?
<didrocks> pitti: guten morgen! Not really better. I have a bronchitis apparently, so medecines and patience…
<pitti> argh that sounds serious
<pitti> get well soon then!
<didrocks> thanks :)
<RAOF> Boo. Bronchitis sucks.
<didrocks> well, at least, I don't have fiever or other side effects :)
<didrocks> just tired because of coughing…
<RAOF> Oh, you're not lying in bed delirious? SOFT!
<RAOF> What kind of half-arsed bronchitis do you have, anyway :)
<didrocks> RAOF: well, otherwise, I would be in bed for the past 2 weeks :)
<RAOF> You should be in bed anyway!
<didrocks> probably :) I'll take the day easy I guess, this night was a little bit ETOONOTENOUGHSLEEPTOOMUCHCOUGHING :)
<BigWhale> Good Morning all.
<didrocks> pitti vs glib and armfh, who will win? :)
<pitti> anyone who mentions "glib" to me in the next few days will have to buy me beer!
<didrocks> :-)
<mitya57> larsu: thanks for the reply; so it's OK for the messaging menu to show all actions by default?
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson
<larsu> mitya57, yeah... it's not optimal, but we decided this way because we didn't want to deviate from the spec
<mitya57> larsu: that's OK for me. BTW, any thoughts on bug 1055966?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1055966 in ubuntu-mono "New Messaging Menu icons look too small on indicator-applet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1055966
<larsu> mitya57, I'll have a patch in 5 minutes
<mitya57> larsu: that's more than excellent :)
<larsu> mitya57, for some reason, this doesn't happen in unity-panel...
<didrocks> taking empathy
<dpm> hi pitti, good morning! Do you think we could we have an exception on langpack-o-matic for gnome-panel, in the same way we did for banshee? It'd help fixing bug 1055295 until the bug to export universe translations in Launchpad has been fixed
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1055295 in gnome-panel "Translation files are no longer installed in quantal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1055295
<pitti> dpm: sure; I guess its domain is "gnome-panel"
<chrisccoulson> hi didrocks, how are you?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: still coughing, so a little bit tired :/ (it's a bronchitis, so nothing bad, but will take time to recover)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: yourself?
<dpm> pitti, source package: 'gnome-panel', template name: 'gnome-panel-3.0', domain name: 'gnome-panel-3.0'
<pitti> ah, thanks
<pitti> self.domain_package['gnome-panel-3.0'] = 'gnome-panel'
<pitti> dpm: ^ added
<dpm> pitti, great, thanks!
<mitya57> larsu: also, afaics, the icon doesn't turn blue when new messages arrive
<larsu> mitya57, you're the first one to report this. For which application does this happen?
<dpm> Laney, I think yesterday you mentioned that you'd grep for universe packages that were changed to be translatable in LP. Apart from banshee and gnome-panel, did you find any others?
<mitya57> pitti, dpm: thanks, right now I've been wondering why that doesn't happen when I build gnome-panel locally :)
<mitya57> larsu: for unity-mail; I'll now ensure that it's OK in Unity
<larsu> mitya57, is unity-mail calling messaging_menu_app_draw_attention?
<larsu> the indicator only turns blue when you call that (some messages should appear in the menu but not make the indicator blue)
<mitya57> larsu: yes, it does
<dpm> mitya57, if you're building gnome-panel locally for testing purposes, you can also modify /etc/pkgbinarymangler/striptranslations.conf and set 'enable: false'
<dpm> that'll give you the translations
<mitya57> larsu: ignore that, it's my bug
<larsu> mitya57, awesome, I love those :P
<mitya57> dpm: the problem is now solved, but thanks anyway
<Laney> hey
<Laney> dpm: turned out I couldn't do it
<Laney> the lintian lab doesn't have unpacked source packages
<dpm> Laney, no worries, thanks for the update anyway
<seb128> hey desktopers
<didrocks> salut seb128
<didrocks> seb128: team report reminder!
<seb128> didrocks, oh, indeed!
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<didrocks> yw :)
<pitti> salut seb128
<pitti> OF COURSE! now glib FTBFS on powerpc, after some 10 builds
<didrocks> poor pitti :)
<seb128> pitti, salut ! ;-)
<seb128> pitti, ca va bien ?
<pitti> seb128: oui! et toi?
<seb128> ca va bien merci ;-)
<mitya57> larsu: grabbed the fix from your branch and rebuilt the package, nothing changed...
<larsu> mitya57, you need to restart the panel
<mitya57> larsu: I've even logged out and then in, as you can see...
<larsu> mitya57, interesting. Do you have the same problem with the power indicator?
<larsu> hm, your screenshot doesn't have it, I'm guessing you're not on a laptop then...
<mitya57> I just have it disabled, will now enable it and see
<mitya57> larsu: what's the gsettings key to enable the power indicator?
<larsu> mitya57, com.canonical.indicator.power icon-policy "present"
<larsu> or just set it in system settings / power
<mitya57> gsettings set com.canonical.indicator.power icon-policy "present"
<mitya57> No such schema 'com.canonical.indicator.power'
<mitya57> ah, I don't have the package installed :)
<mitya57> larsu: http://ubuntuone.com/7I0fFOMJ8OsoG9oKHikfEb
<mitya57> it's not as little as the messaging one, but there's still something wrong with it
<larsu> mitya57, looks indeed weird. thanks, I'll have another look
<mitya57> larsu: please do. I have to go away now, will be back if 20 minutes.
<seb128> mvo, hey
<seb128> mvo, do you know about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/1054070 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1054070 in software-center "software-center-dbus crashed with MemoryError in _dump_bsddbm_for_unity(): (12, 'Cannot allocate memory -- Lock table is out of available locker entries')" [Medium,New]
<seb128> just hit this one while using the dash
<mvo> seb128: ohhh
<mvo> seb128: reproducable?
<seb128> mvo, I got it 3 times since yesterday, but not easily reproducable
<mvo> seb128: what steps did you take? maybe I can also trigger it
<seb128> enough though that I could get you infos in the course of the day most likely
<seb128> I'm unsure, I played a bit with the shopping stuff
<seb128> but basically I opened the dash, typed ccsm, closed the dash, reopened it, replaced ccsm by empathy, right clicked on a result and clicked on the buy button
<mvo> seb128: shopping for products or apps?
<seb128> the result was an u1 song (without price displayed)
<seb128> somewhere in the course of those it did hit the bug
<mvo> seb128: and software-center was open while you did that?
<seb128> no
<seb128> I didn't run s-c today
<mvo> interessting
 * didrocks wonders why s-c is asked at all :)
<seb128> getting apps rating?
<mvo> yes
<didrocks> ah, right, for ordering the results
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128, how are you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, I'm good, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, not too bad thanks
<chrisccoulson> failing miserably to recreate https://crash-stats.mozilla.com/report/index/6f6e7669-27db-4315-82f8-0a27a2120923 though ;)
<mvo> seb128: could you check ~/.cache/software-center/software-center.log for me and see if there is anything this?)
<mvo> seb128: or simply mail me the file and I look myself :)
<seb128> mvo, nothing from today in that log
<seb128> mvo, the timestamp,most recent entry are an sso error from yesterday
<seb128> software-center-agent.db has files from today though
<mvo> seb128: ok
<pitti> glib> armhf (Accepted) -> making progress (armel failed again, gnargh)
<seb128> mvo, oh
<seb128> mvo, running /usr/share/software-center/software-center-dbus is enough to get the bug
<seb128> mvo, could it be that I've too many entries in my sources?
<tkamppeter> pitti, thanks for the upload, so the sync we will do after beta2 then?
<pitti> right
<pitti> I'll sync it tomorrow when LP imported it, but it will sit in the unapproved queue until after b2
<didrocks> taking gnome-terminal
<mvo> seb128: could you restart to see if that is still triggering it?
<mvo> seb128: if so I suspect a corrupted DB
<seb128> mvo, it does
<mvo> seb128: if not then I need to look into sizing the locks which feels a bit strange :)
<mvo> seb128: cool!
<seb128> mvo, it hits that bug every time I run it
<mvo> seb128: even after a reboot?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> I just booted the box this morning
<seb128> and it was doing it yesterday already
<mvo> seb128: could you mail me "~/.cache/software-center/reviews.ubuntu.com_reviews_api_1.0_review-stats-pkgnames.p__5.1.db*" please? tar it up please
<mvo> seb128: should be one file and one directory
<mvo> seb128: are you using ecryptfs on /home ?
<seb128> mvo, you got it
<seb128> mvo, yes
<mvo> seb128: cool, thanks
<mvo> seb128: that was very helpful, I think I get a idea now
<seb128> mvo, urg, wait, I think I screwed that tarball
<mvo> ok, no worries
<seb128> mvo, sent again
<seb128> mvo, first try I put source and destination in the wrong order in the tar command, that screwed the file
<seb128> got it right this time
<mvo> thanks
<seb128> yw
<seb128> mvo, let me know if you need extra infos
<mvo> seb128: hm, looks like the directory is missing? reviews.ubuntu.com_reviews_api_1.0_review-stats-pkgnames.p__5.1.db.dbenv? or do you know have that?
<seb128> mvo, grrr, I'm not fully awake apparently, you got email :p
 * mvo hands seb128 a cup of coffee
<seb128> mvo, danke!
<larsu> mitya57, can you try this fix please? It hardcodes the icon size to 22px. That's the only way I could find to make it work across panels... http://paste.ubuntu.com/1226221/
<mitya57> larsu: will try now
<larsu> mitya57, fixing the whole indicator icon size mess is high on my list for next cycle
<mitya57> larsu: should I remove your previous fix or apply both?
<larsu> mitya57, yes, apply the new one on top
<mitya57> larsu: oh, it seems that the patch wasn't applied when I built the previous package (there's no debian/source/format) :(
<larsu> mitya57, hm. Can you try with only the first patch, then? It *should* work...
<larsu> mitya57, it definitely works with both applied (I tried it in gnome classic)
<mitya57> larsu: yes, it works with the first one applied!
<larsu> mitya57, very cool :)
<mitya57> larsu: sorry for not noticing absense of quilt...
<larsu> mitya57, no problem, thanks for testing ;)
<didrocks> taking gsettings-desktop-schemas and evince
<mvo> seb128: can you keep the system in the state it is now please? I may ask to run a test for me later
<seb128> didrocks, \o/
<seb128> mvo, sure
<mvo> seb128: could you "bzr get lp:software-center; cd software-center;" and apply "http://paste.ubuntu.com/1226254/" and then run ./software-cneter-dbus and tell me what that outputs in the "print" ?
<seb128> mvo, http://ubuntuone.com/0f9uLijLzDXWb7Lx6YvJSE
<mvo> seb128: thanks! just for completness, can you please kill the first "print"
<mvo> seb128: I doubt that the seocnd one will be called as the open fails but still worth a shot
<seb128> mvo, http://ubuntuone.com/0RVEWlJ7MDebyjgRtEbu64
<seb128> mvo, that's the second print, ignore the fact it doesn't have the 2s
<mvo> seb128: ok, no crash for you this time?
<seb128> no
<seb128> that's weird
<seb128> hum
<mvo> seb128: meh, I think some recovery code killed your env :)
<seb128> the system version works now as well
<mvo> seb128: there is recovery code for a similar problem already in the code that will blew away the corrupted db
<mvo> seb128: and the error from lock_stat() triggered that
<mvo> seb128: oh well
<seb128> mvo, buggy again (I restored the tar I sent you)
<mvo> seb128: excellent
<seb128> mvo, http://ubuntuone.com/09r5lXO74sS7c3TSIIN5W5
<mvo> seb128: oh, that is very interessting
<GunnarHj> pitti: Hello, I have added a test case (sort of) to the description of bug 1018621, and I think it's ready for precise-proposed.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1018621 in accountsservice ""Language for menus and windows" is not saved if .profile is missing" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1018621
<pitti> GunnarHj: great, thank you!
<mvo> seb128: does applying http://paste.ubuntu.com/1226285/ help? i.e. will it work or still fail with the same error?
<seb128> mvo,
<seb128> __init__.py", line 387, in _dump_bsddbm_for_unity
<seb128>     flags=bdb.DB_CREATE)
<seb128> MemoryError: (12, 'Cannot allocate memory -- unable to allocate memory for mutex; resize mutex region')
<seb128> DEBUG:softwarecenter.backend.spawn_helper:helper_finished: '12158' '0'
<mvo> seb128: so increasing the limites does not help, same eal?
<seb128> mvo, indeed
 * mvo checks further
<chrisccoulson> ooh, i've just had a delivery of beer
<Laney> woah
<Laney> how do you get beer deliveries?
<ogra_> and its even just past five (somewhere), so you can drink one !
<ogra_> Laney, by paying for it ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, which ones did you get this time?
 * ogra_ gets water and beer delivered too in germany
<Laney> well, I get that you can get it from the supermarket
<Laney> and I've heard of wine clubs, but not for beer :O
<ogra_> and breaking your bask carrying it ...
<ogra_> *back
<seb128> you also have less variety in supermarkets that the internet
<seb128> well I guess it depends where you live
<seb128> we here the supermarkets have a limited selection of "common" beers
<seb128> nothing fancy or special
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i've got lots of bottles of stout. and i got a whisky cask aged scotch ale too, which sounds nice
<ogra_> yummy
<chrisccoulson> i only got 1 of those though, because it wasn't cheap ;)
<mvo> seb128: any luck with http://paste.ubuntu.com/1226298/ (you may have to do bzr revert to make it apply cleanly)
<chrisccoulson> (£15 for a 330ml bottle)
<Laney> !!!
<ogra_> nothing you get from any supermarket
<seb128> mvo,
<seb128> __init__.py", line 381, in _dump_bsddbm_for_unity
<seb128>     env.mutex_set_max(4*current_mutex_max)
<seb128> DBInvalidArgError: (22, "Invalid argument -- DB_ENV->set_mutex_max: method not permitted after handle's open method")
<didrocks> internet delivery of traceback :)
<seb128> mvo, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1226301/
<didrocks> ogra_: do you think mvo has to pay for it too? :)
<ogra_> in beer !
<didrocks> heh
<mvo> seb128: ups, could you move it up before the open please?
<mvo> didrocks: I will have to pay seb128 when we meet face-to-face next ;)
<didrocks> heh
<seb128> mvo, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1226305/
<didrocks> so internet delivery, IRL payement :)
<didrocks> interesting process
<mvo> seb128: meh, once more please (bzr revert): http://paste.ubuntu.com/1226309/ - i.e. setting a mutex size of 4096 or 8192 or something large
<pitti> GunnarHj: I uploaded this to the unapproved queue, for the SRU team to review
<seb128> mvo, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1226311/
<mvo> seb128: oh? still printing a "0" there?
<seb128> mvo, ?
<seb128> "*********** 1024"
<mvo> seb128: aha, that looks better
<mvo> seb128: but same traceback ?
<seb128> yes
<mvo> :(
<mvo> seb128: thanks a bunch, I give up and simply call it corrupted and re-create it
<seb128> mvo, ok, so it's a db corruption issue, not an ecryptfs one?
<mvo> seb128: I don't know :/
<mvo> seb128: you could move it to /tmp and symlink
<mvo> seb128: just for fun
<seb128> mvo, what dir is it?
<mvo> seb128: and see if moving it outside of ecryptfs makes any difference
<seb128> mvo, .cache/software-center?
<mvo> seb128: yeah
<seb128> mvo, same error
<seb128> I guess it's really a db corruption
<seb128> because it fixed itself before with the code which cleaned stuff
<seb128> I had to restore the buggy dir from my tarball
<mvo> seb128: yeah, you can try lp:~mvo/software-center/robustness-lp1054070 if you want, that should auto-fix this now
<seb128> mvo, it did, danke!
<mvo> seb128: thanks a lot for your help with this one
<mvo> seb128: sounds like I can have lunch now :)
<seb128> mvo, huuum, lunch! I should consider that as well ;-) enjoy!
<mvo> seb128: thanks!
<Laney> didrocks: this gtk+2.0 upload basically disables overlay-scrollbar for gtk2?
<didrocks> Laney: no, it doesn't :) it's just fixing a crash that happened with the previous overlay-scrollbar uploda
<didrocks> (they call set_overlay)
<Laney> it looks to remove a whole load of code
<Laney> was that just unused?
<Laney> the patch is pretty minimal now
<didrocks> Laney: yeah, we don't need this special casing anymore (sorry, tracking a lot of things in parallel)
<didrocks> Laney: tested on geany and ccsm for both pure C and pygtk
<seb128> Laney, where do test build webkit?
<Laney> seb128: on a cloud instance
<seb128> Laney, <doko> seb128, please could you add the ubuntu-toolchain-r ppa as a dep to the webkit ppa, and give back webkit?
<seb128> is that something you can do?
<Laney> with no other source changes to the webkit?
<seb128> right
<Laney> i'll just make a new ppa and copy it there
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> np
<seb128> Laney, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/binutils/+bug/1043507/comments/12
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1043507 in binutils "webkit build fails on binutils limitation" [Medium,In progress]
<Laney> didrocks: perhaps then you could copy current gtk to release and I will accept the new one
<didrocks> Laney: oh, overlay-scrollbar migrated to release?
<Laney> no
<Laney> it migrated to heaven
<didrocks> I don't get you then :)
<Laney> it should be reuploaded to proposed
<didrocks> Laney: hum, why was it removed?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, because it destroyed thunderbird ;)
<Laney> because it made thunderbird explode
<Laney> probably fixed with this new gtk, right?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: really? I shutted down thunderbird and restarted it
<didrocks> so not sure how to really test thunderbird
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, it made it crash on startup for me and everybody else :/
<Laney> I just had to open it with the overlay-scrollbar that was in propoesd
<chrisccoulson> it even made the crash reporter crash too ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: how to be sure thunderbird really stop running without logging out?
<seb128> ps ax | grep thunderbird?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I still have thunderbird hanging a lot at session closing, even if I stopped it 2h ago…
<chrisccoulson> :(
<didrocks> seb128: IIRC, I killed thunerbird-bin
<chrisccoulson> that should be sufficient
<seb128> here when tb hangs it prevents me to open a new ui
<didrocks> weird
<seb128> so I notice it :p
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, and it was the case yesterday
<didrocks> seb128: then I killed thunderbird-bin
<didrocks> and didn't get any crash
<seb128> weird, dunno about that then
<didrocks> just did it again (but with the new gtk, so can't compare this time), and no crash as well
<didrocks> Laney: uploading back overlay-scrollbar to -proposed then?
<Laney> didrocks: if it's really fixed by gtk2 ...
<didrocks> Laney: well, working here, but after yesterday's test, not sure
<Laney> do it, I'll test
<didrocks> Laney: I can just say that geany and ccsm were crashing
<didrocks> and not anymore
<Laney> will reject if it's still broken
<didrocks> ok :)
<didrocks> Laney: uploaded
<Laney> ty
 * ken[empathy] waves
<ken[empathy]> anyone know why launching xchat-gnome pegs my system?
<ken[empathy]> (xchat-gnome:2934): Gdk-WARNING **: Native Windows wider or taller than 65535 pixels are not supported
<ken[empathy]> i suspect that has something to do with it
<ken[empathy]> X was using more than 8G of mem
<seb128> ken[empathy], urg
<ken[empathy]> seb128: suspect anything?
<ken[empathy]> good morning seb128 :)
 * ken[empathy] sees a gtk2 update
<ken[empathy]> maybe it's fixed...
<seb128> ken[empathy], gconftool --get /apps/xchat/main_window/height
<seb128> that and /apps/xchat/main_window/width
<ken[empathy]> 32767
<ken[empathy]> nice
<seb128> that would be it
<seb128> not sure how you landed in that state though
<ken[empathy]> weird
<ken[empathy]> it was fine last night ...
<seb128> it's supposed to store the geometry on changes
<seb128> compiz maybe went crazy or something
<davidcalle> seb128, ken[empathy], I had the same this morning, on Agave too, so I supsected gtk2. Downgrading the gtk2 update didn't fixed it., though, I think it went away after a liboverlay scrollbar downgrade. But can't confirm, I did a lot of changes.
<ken[empathy]> ok... this is worse
<ken[empathy]> i set it to 800
<ken[empathy]> verified the change applied
<ken[empathy]> and started again
<ken[empathy]> and it reset the value
<ken[empathy]> back to 32767
<ken[empathy]> i got this before my morning update
<ken[empathy]> i just applied the gtk2 update, after seeing this
<davidcalle> Thinking more about it, liboverlay scrollbar is probably involved, all gtk2 apps were affected, but not Synaptic as root.
<kenvandine> seb128, confirmed... overlay-scrollbar downgrade from 0.2.16+r356-0ubuntu1 -> 0.2.16+r353-0ubuntu2 fixed it
<kenvandine> whew
<kenvandine> that version seems to have been removed from -proposed :)
<Laney> a surprising number of people use proposed in the dev release
<Laney> you're not supposed to  :P
 * kenvandine needs to :)
<Laney> you should probably pin it away and just take what you want
<kenvandine> weird how scrollbars are making it reset that gconf key
<Laney> kenvandine: are you on amd64?
<Laney> fancy testing the new gtk2 with that overlay-scrollbar?
 * iain waves from xchat-gnome
<iain> seems to work here
<kenvandine> Laney, yes
<kenvandine> Laney, i'd be happy to
<Laney> ok, just restarting then I'll put it up
<kenvandine> great
<didrocks> pitti: hey! So I have libunity.so.9 where I added some calls
<didrocks> pitti: pygi sees the new symbols, life is good
<didrocks> pitti: however, after import Unity, and trying to call this new symbol, I get: GError: Could not locate unity_lens_preferences_manager_get_default: libunity.soso: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<didrocks> liunity.soso?
<didrocks> libunity*
<jbicha> why do I see Google Docs results in "Files & Folders" in the Dash Home, but not the Files lens?
<seb128> mhr3, ^
<jbicha> I was going to mention it in ubuntu-docs on the files lens page but it needs to be in the files lens for that to make sense
<davidcalle> jbicha, don't you see them *after* you local files results?
<davidcalle> jbicha, or before actually, it can't be one or the other...
<davidcalle> jbicha, results are not merged (yet?), first scope to pass data is the first displayed.
<didrocks> pitti: ah, better, it was multiarch related :)
<seb128> didrocks, no multiarch for you
<Laney> kenvandine: http://people.canonical.com/~laney/goodstuff/
<mhr3> jbicha, sounds like a bug in the scope
<jbicha> yeah, the gdocs scope is a bit buggy
<jbicha> Is the files lens supposed to have a Sources>Local/Online filter for 12.10?
<pitti> didrocks: sorry, was afk for a bit, figured it out?
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, the issue was due to multiarch :)
<iain> kenvandine, I can't reproduce that bug. And thunderbird works fine, so I'm inclined to let these updates into proposed if you verify
<kenvandine> Laney, just a minute :)
<Laney> no rush, just saying it WFM
<Laney> I get no scrollbar in the main xchat window though, is that intentional?
<Laney> there is one in the channel tree
<kenvandine> Laney, xchat or xchat-gnome?
<Laney> -gnome
<kenvandine> i haven't installed you updates yet... and i get them
<kenvandine> so not intentional :)
<Laney> well, see if it changes after you do
<kenvandine> yeah
 * kenvandine tests
<kenvandine> Laney, works for me
<didrocks> pitti: however, I would enjoy if you can explain in which circumstance we need to use foo.get_properties("foo") or directly obj.foo :)
<Laney> kenvandine: rocking
<kenvandine> and i have the scrollbar in the main chat window
<Laney> user error, that's what I like to hear
<kenvandine> hehe :)
<kenvandine> indeed
<Laney> ok, cool
<pitti> didrocks: you mean get_property()?
<pitti> didrocks: foo.get_property("propname") and foo.props.name should always be identical
<pitti> didrocks: foo.name only works for properties that you define in a Python class, AFAIK
<didrocks> pitti: ah, ok, got it :)
<didrocks> pitti: thanks!
<pitti> didrocks: de rien :)
<GunnarHj> pitti: You wrote: "I uploaded [the fix of bug 1018621] to the unapproved queue, for the SRU team to review"
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1018621 in accountsservice ""Language for menus and windows" is not saved if .profile is missing" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1018621
<GunnarHj> pitti: I saw it there; Thanks!
<didrocks> I hate vala
<didrocks> I hate vala
<didrocks> I hate vala
<desrt_> didrocks: i love you
<desrt_> is that how the song goes?
<didrocks> desrt: in addition to that, I'm messing with gsettings in vala :)
<desrt> cool.  anything i can help with?
<didrocks> desrt: not sure, the issue is not related to gsettings
<didrocks> just the story
 * Laney did some of that in his shopping lens branch
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Hi Jeremy! Considering that we are short of time, did you see the update of https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/ubuntu-docs/guest-session-fix/+merge/124196 ? Is it ok now?
<didrocks> I have an enum
<Laney> (which is unreviewed *cough*)
<didrocks> I store the values as int into gsettings
<didrocks> so, I thought using bind_with_mapping was a good idea
<didrocks> however, the vala compiles, not the c
<jbicha> GunnarHj: yes, it's on my queue for today
<didrocks> apparently vala doesn't like functions having 2 delegates but just one user_data
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Great!
<seb128> Laney, what branch?
<desrt> didrocks: ah yes
<desrt> didrocks: long-known issue
<seb128> Laney, seems like didrocks might be working on the same thing
<Laney> oh?
<Laney> https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/unity-lens-shopping/gsettings-toggle/+merge/125899
<seb128> didrocks, ^
<desrt> it would actually prefer the 3 arguments (func, func, data) to be 6 ((func, data, destroy), (func, data, destroy))
<didrocks> Laney: hum, no, that's not how design is asking for this
<didrocks> Laney: who asked you to do it?
<Laney> nobody
<Laney> I did that FOSS thing :P
<didrocks> ah, it's better to always check with design :)
<Laney> it was a sunday evening job
<Laney> I don't care if it gets rejected, the idea is more important
<didrocks> Laney: the code will be different, the keys are in libunity properly
<didrocks> and global to all lenses
<Laney> I suggested that in that MP
<Laney> so, good
<didrocks> :)
 * didrocks now changes the excellent bin() from desrt to a boring change signal listening because of that
<desrt> didrocks: what mapping are you trying to do?
<didrocks> desrt: just a int (from gsettings) -> vala enum
<ricotz> didrocks, are you trying to use bind_with_mapping ?
<desrt> didrocks: why not use a string?
<desrt> storing ints in gsettings is a fauxpas
<didrocks> ricotz: yeah
<didrocks> desrt: hum, why?
<desrt> (for this sort of thing, i mean)
<didrocks> desrt: we want a 3-way state
<desrt> didrocks: hear me out
<ricotz> didrocks, this is broken in 0.16 but you can add a custom binding for it
<desrt> the usual arrangement for this is to have a proper gobject-visible enum type
<didrocks> ricotz: oh? snippet of code? (but still listening to desrt :))
<ricotz> didrocks, it got "kind of" fixed in 0.18
<desrt> then to have a string value in gsettings
<desrt> didrocks: if you bind a string value in gsettings to a gobject property with enum type it will automatically do the correct thing
<desrt> ie: if your enum choices are 'foo' 'bar' and 'baz' then those are the values that will be in gsettings
<didrocks> desrt: oh, I didn't know that
<ricotz> didrocks, http://paste.debian.net/plain/192865
<didrocks> desrt: so, just a value with type s
<didrocks> binding that
<didrocks> and it's all automagic?
<didrocks> ricotz: thanks!
<desrt> didrocks: yup
<desrt> bind() is cooler than you think :)
<desrt> and so is vala :)
<ricotz> didrocks, but you just need that for custom types
<didrocks> desrt: let me see it working before being full of joy :)
<desrt> fair enough
<desrt> just make sure you declare the enum in vala with 'enum' and use that actual type on the property
<seb128> desrt, btw do you have any clue about https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=683103 ?
<desrt> otherwise it won't know what names to use
<ubot2> Gnome bug 683103 in Server "schema listing is incorrect" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<desrt> this is silly
<seb128> desrt,
<seb128> $ gsettings set org.gnome.Vino authentication-methods ['none']1-5:unknown keyword
<desrt> seb128: insufficient escaping there
<desrt> "['none']"
<seb128> doh ;-)
<desrt> but it's actually stupid that this list 'none' as a valid choice
<desrt> the proper way to denote none is []
<seb128> and dconf-editor fails to edit it as well
<didrocks> desrt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1226784/
<seb128> but that might be a bug in the editor
<didrocks> desrt: not really what I hoped :)
<desrt> yes.  wouldn't be the first :)
<didrocks> I should try without default value
<didrocks> to see if it matches :)
<desrt> didrocks: it will be "all" in lowercase
<didrocks> desrt: ah ok :)
<jbicha> kenvandine: I haven't filed a bug for this yet, but it's annoying that Online Accounts shows up in Alt-Tab & the launcher as Empathy
<didrocks> desrt: but but, it even work!
<desrt> didrocks: you can also complete the cycle with a bit more work... you can wire up glib-mkenums to pick the enum declaraiton out of the .h files generated by vala and write a .xml file describing the choices in the enum
<didrocks> (checked with a none default value too ;))
<desrt> didrocks: then the editor will give you a nice drop-down menu
<kenvandine> there is a bug for that already
<desrt> didrocks: or you could do it the easy way and just have some <choice> tags in the schema
<kenvandine> jbicha, ^^
<desrt> didrocks: nice :)
<didrocks> desrt: let me add the <choice> tags :)
<jbicha> kenvandine: good, I get tired of filing bugs some times :)
<didrocks> desrt: thanks for the hint! really useful :)
<didrocks> ricotz: I think I'll prefer that solution then
<kenvandine> not that anyone has looked at it..
<didrocks> mhr3: FYI, it will be a string then ^
<kenvandine> it must be a bamf bug though
<desrt> like this: <choices><choice value='all'/><choice value='some'/><choice value='none'/></choices>
<didrocks> desrt: you got 2 of the options I expose, how did you guess them? :-)
<desrt> :)
<jbicha> kenvandine: after adding a new account, do I have to log out & back in for that account to show up in the gwibber lens?
<didrocks> ok, I still don't like vala, but gsettings is even more awesome than I thought :)
<kenvandine> jbicha, you shouldn't
<desrt> didrocks: vala does the favour of registering the enum choices with gobject
<kenvandine> if it doesn't, try doing a search
<desrt> didrocks: that's what makes this magic work...
<desrt> didrocks: in plain C you'd have had to do it manually or using glib-mkenums
<jbicha> kenvandine: doing a search doesn't help; I already had Google, but adding Facebook or Identi.ca doesn't show up until I log out
<didrocks> desrt: interesting :)
<jbicha> it shows up in Gwibber, just not the lens
<desrt> didrocks: if you look at the generated C you will see some array like so: static const GEnumValue values[] = {{FOO_bar, "FOO_bar", "bar"}, {FOO_baz, "FOO_baz", "baz"}, {FOO_quux, "FOO_quux", "quux"}, {0, NULL, NULL}};
<desrt> this is what gsettings uses for the mapping
<mhr3> didrocks, as long as it's exposed as enum to lenses ;)
<ricotz> didrocks, yeah, as i said this is only needed for custom types, bind works fine if you follow the naming-specs
<desrt> didrocks: one last thing: there is g_settings_get/set_enum().  Those will not work for you as you have it setup here.
<didrocks> desrt: excellent, so it's position independent
<desrt> didrocks: for that to work you need to define the enum in the gsettings (either via glib-mkenums as mentioned before, or manually)
<kenvandine> jbicha, bug... please file that :)
<desrt> could be an interesting option for vala to generate that information....
<desrt> didrocks: yes.  this is exactly the point.  storing ints for enum values in settings has all kinds of problems
<desrt> didrocks: the enum could change order and it's more confusing to the user
<didrocks> desrt: that's right. It's a really nice feature (and unexcepected) feature :)
<desrt> didrocks: btw.  i notice that you have dconf-editor on the CD by default now...
<desrt> and i know you have this excuse about migration scripts or something like that
<desrt> but i know the real reason
<didrocks> desrt: yeah, we needed the dconf binary :)
<didrocks> it's the real reason
<didrocks> official, only one :)
<desrt> excuses
 * desrt knows the real real reason :)
<didrocks> and I didn't want to split the package
<didrocks> desrt: you know me, I'm lazy, just hardly working 10 minutes a day :)
<desrt> here's a hint: next, you will want dconf-editor in the launcher by default
<didrocks> desrt: and a migration script to ensure everyone has it in the launcher by default!
<didrocks> :)
<Laney> didrocks: how's this going to be exposed then?
<seb128> desrt, because we love robert_ancell that much?
<Laney> somewhere in g-c-c?
<desrt> seb128: no.  because we love julie :)
<seb128> desrt, that's a better reason ;-)
<didrocks> Laney: yep, appearance or privacy panel, still dealing with design
<didrocks> Laney: the property is handled in libunity
<didrocks> Laney: and all lenses are listening to it :)
<Laney> nice, that's pretty much what I proposed but didn't want to implement :P
<didrocks> heh :)
<Laney> seems like a good step
<didrocks> Laney: so, it will cut down the recommends in other lenses as well
<Laney> oh?
<Laney> you perhaps want to take over bug #1054746 for this, if you don't have one already
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1054746 in unity-lens-shopping "No easy way to disable (results from) this lens" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1054746
<didrocks> Laney: ah excellent, had no but, indeed :)
<seb128> kenvandine, didrocks, chrisccoulson, Ursinha, Laney, mlankhorst, cyphermox, mterry, tkamppeter, robru: it's meeting time in 10 minutres if anyone has a topic (none on the wiki so far), also please update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2012-09-25 with things you worked on this week for those who didn't write anything yet
<mlankhorst> back at home, had xdc2012 last week, was fun :-)
 * Laney looks forward to the trip report ;-)
 * mlankhorst seriously doesn't know what to put in it, demo crashed (half expected), had some good talks with intel and got some supar seekrit info from nvidia dev there
<didrocks> desrt: does GSETTINGS_SCHEMA_DIR still supposed to work? (just pointed to a dir where you have the schema files)
<didrocks> seems the case, just need to compile them though
<mlankhorst> oh and i need to sign up for steam4linux it seems
<desrt> didrocks: yup
<stgraber> mterry: your name is in the changelog for the webapps-applications package. I'm going to do an emergency upload in 30min for bug 1056274 unless someone gives me a better fix by then.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1056274 in webapps-applications "Icons are getting added on Edubuntu systems even though we override the system wide key" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1056274
<mterry> stgraber, ah...  hmm..   shoot sorry
<kenvandine> stgraber, seems OK to me
<stgraber> I think the proper fix would be to check the existing system wide value and only add the launchers listed in there, but I don't have time to spend to implement that
<mterry> stgraber, yeah seems like a decent workaround, but I've set the bug to affect upstream too so they can maybe come up with something more targetted long term
<stgraber> mterry: looks like the non-UDD branch is behind the UDD branch, so I'll just push to the UDD branch and let you resync the ~ubuntu-desktop one when you have a moment
<mterry> stgraber, updated ~ubuntu-desktop
<stgraber> mterry: ok, thanks. Let me push there then
<mterry> stgraber, sorry, last friday was busy
<stgraber> mterry: hmm, your changelog entry in the branch is wrong. It should be quantal-proposed, not quantal. I'll fix that when pushing my change.
 * mterry is awful at this
<mterry> I bet that was from my PPA upload which doesn't accept quantal-proposed
<tedg> mterry, Hmm, I kinda have a brown paper bag issue... since it's a build issue, do you want me to do a release?  https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/libpam-freerdp/link-fix/+merge/126282
<mterry> tedg, sure
<stgraber> mterry: pushed to the branch and uploaded
 * mterry hugs stgraber
<tedg> mterry, Are you trying to keep the build-deps in alphabetical order?
<mterry> tedg, heh yeah I may have done that last upload
<Laney> wrap-and-sort is a sweet tool for that
<mterry> sounds like me
<tedg> mterry, Ah, no issue, I just wanted to avoid conflicts so doing it the same way.
<mterry> Laney, yeah  :)
<tedg> It took me a few minutes to figure out what the pattern was :-)
<mterry> "What is Mike doing?!"
<tedg> I thought it was "build tools" then "libs" and then "other" -- but it turns out that's just because they're basically "debian", "lib*", "rest of alphabet"  ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, mterry: is there any plan to make quickly stop using launchpad-integration?
<didrocks> seb128: I think it's removed upstream
<seb128> didrocks, means it will land in quantal or next cycle?
<didrocks> I think it's already landed, but maybe just the dep has not been removed
<didrocks> let me check
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, it's a leftover, I can upload and remove it now if needed
<seb128> didrocks, no hurry but it would be good to drop before quantal, I'm trying to kick lpi out :p
<didrocks> can do now, not taking a long time :)
<didrocks> and done
<seb128> didrocks, 'ci
<didrocks> seb128: de rien :)
 * mterry was having lunch, but ya'll got it
<mterry> didrocks, quickly has a lot of dependencies it can probably drop
<mterry> didrocks, still carrying gtk2 deps for benefit of upgrading authors
<didrocks> mterry: yeah, I imagine so
<didrocks> mterry: you packaged it lately! your fault? :)
<mterry> didrocks, eh, I figured maybe some users in 12.04 still haven't switched...
<Sweetshark> desrt: ping?
 * didrocks waves good evening :)
<mterry> didrocks, bye@!
<didrocks> mterry: see you!
<mterry> tedg, so old libpam-freerdp builds fine.  what is the issue this branch fixes?  it doesn't work once installed, because it can't find symbols/
<mterry> ?
<seb128> jbicha, hey, can you hack https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-sync/+bug/1043379 for the doc team?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1043379 in ubuntu-mono "[UIFe] sync indicator should use ubuntuone-client-* icons + new paused icon needed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<seb128> jbicha, it's adding a new icon for indicator-sync which is not installed by default so it should not create any issue
<pgraner> seb128, anyone reporting issues with nvidia binary and quasi-transparent windows
<seb128> pgraner, not that I read about
<seb128> bryceh, tseliot: ^?
<Laney> UIF only applies to default apps
<seb128> Laney, well, ubuntu-mono is on the CD
<seb128> Laney, and that's where the icon is added
<Laney> but it doesn't change any part of the default UI?
<seb128> no
<pgraner> seb128, hmmm I'm seeing it on my desktop box after updates today, for example things like the printer-config app show in the launcher but all you get are the borders of the window and they are not clickable it just passes thru to the window underneath
<Laney> seems alright to me then
<seb128> pgraner, did you upgrade the driver?
<seb128> Laney, ok, I was unsure, thanks
<pgraner> seb128, I'll have to look but I don't think so
<Laney> also you want New for unacked release team requests
<Laney> the queue is large so we can't be sure to notice new stuff appearing in the middle
<seb128> Laney, makes sense
<bryceh> haven't heard problems like that with nvidia, let me check bug reports
<bryceh> pgraner, what version of nvidia?
<bryceh> nope no bug reports against -nvidia describing transparency
<pgraner> seb128, looks like last driver update for me was on the 20th nvidia-current:amd64 304.43-0ubuntu5
<seb128> pgraner, what did you upgrade in the run between the working and buggy system?
<jbicha> seb128: indicator-sync was rejected by the Release Team for inclusion by default in Quantal, right?
<seb128> jbicha, correct, but it's still in universe
<seb128> jbicha, Laney says I don't need a FFe for universe
<seb128> jbicha, so unping ;-)
<bryceh> 304.43 got a lot of community usage before it went in, so maybe doubtful it's the cause here.  But we have a 304.48 and 304.51 with some fixes if you'd like to test.
<jbicha> yeah, it won't affect ubuntu-docs or the Manual then
<Laney> not universe, the criteria is "default UI"
<pgraner> seb128, from dpkg.log: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1227034/
<seb128> Laney, right
<Laney> ;-)
<seb128> pgraner, quite some upgrade, nothing especially suspect though ... is that a one time thing? did you try to restart a second time?
<pgraner> seb128, yep, does it every time with quite a few apps, I first noticed it on virt-manager
<seb128> :-(
<bizhanMona> HI all, according to this URL: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2012-June/035445.html  Ubuntu is planning to not to use GRUB 2 for UEFI secure boot. Is this still standing? Thx
<seb128> bizhanMona, no it's not
<Laney> no, see the Canonical blog and ubuntu-devel this week
<pgraner> seb128, here is a screenshot if it helps http://frylock.redvoodoo.org/~pgraner/screenshot.png
<seb128> bizhanMona, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2012-September/035907.html
<bizhanMona> seb128: thanks so much what a relief..
<seb128> bizhanMona, you're welcome
<seb128> pgraner, try asking the #ubuntu-unity guys or #ps ...
<pgraner> seb128, ack, I was afraid of that
<chrisccoulson> i'm sure that the edge resistance between my 2 monitors in unity only seems to work occasionally
<chrisccoulson> every time i want to reveal the launcher, it takes me about 5 or 6 attempts, because there is no edge resistance :/
<jbicha> kenvandine: is there a bug for the gwibber lens icon issue yet?
<tedg> mterry, Well, not working... it doesn't link in the code that actually does the work.  It builds it, but doesn't ship it.
<tedg> mterry, PAM handles that well in that there are no errors, but there is no auth.
<mterry> tedg, k.  I uploaded to quantal-proposed, it'll find its way in
<chrisccoulson> sigh, more packages to uninstall after doing a dist-upgrade :/
<tedg> mterry, Great, thanks!
<kenvandine> jbicha, yeah
<kenvandine> jbicha, bug 1056191
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1056191 in ayatana-design "[UIFe] Social Lens doesn't have authorised and meaningful icon" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1056191
<jbicha> kenvandine: I take it that it didn't actually land by EOD today?
<kenvandine> nope
<kenvandine> they said first thing tomorrow now
<jbicha> kenvandine: ok, I gave it a +1 if they still use a bird icon
<kenvandine> thx
<jbicha> I assume they probably weren't planning to use a bird...
<kenvandine> dunno
<kenvandine> they actually kind of liked the old one
<kenvandine> which was bird like
<kenvandine> so maybe they will do something similar
<chrisccoulson> huh, wtf, https://crash-stats.mozilla.com/report/index/07383953-3dfa-4ea9-8c31-2c6072120922 ?
<chrisccoulson> dear appmenu-gtk, please stop crashing firefox, thank you!
<dupondje> Maby somebody around here that could help me with a GTK+ issue (trying to fix some issue in Remmina)
<Laney> the battery low icon isn't red any more?
<m0nster> hello... im looking for some help
<Sweetshark> desrt: piing?
<jasoncwarner_> hey bryceh RAOF TheMuso and robert_ancell https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2012-09-25
 * bryceh waves
<jasoncwarner_> hey bryceh
<TheMuso> Good $TIMEOFDAY folks.
<RAOF> Yo
<bryceh> RAOF, the experimental drivers for precise-proposed are currently in NEW; I'm hoping infinity can get them approved soonish.  Then can you help with getting them through SRU?  The TB approved expediting them, esp. since they'll be new packages.
<RAOF> Cool. Will do so.
<bryceh> we'll also have jockey and nvidia-common changes, which will go through normal (non-expedited) SRU process, but they're also simple and am hoping we can get them through quickly
<bryceh> next topic...  mesa 9.  Is the plan to get it landed post beta2?
<RAOF> That is my thinking
<bryceh> okie doke, do we anticipate any trouble getting it in?  I've encouraged the Intel/mesa folks to get it tagged asap.
<bryceh> next topic...  lts point release.  I'm thinking it's about time to start soliciting testers...
<RAOF> I don't think so? Its a normal bugfixy thing
<RAOF> When's the 12.04.2 date?
<bryceh> 3+ months out, dunno exact date offhand
<RAOF> We probably can start soliciting testers, but I don't think it's urgent
<bryceh> Jan 31st
<RAOF> K
 * RAOF needs to head out to Zoë appointment. Back in ~45 min?
<bryceh> I don't have any other topics
<bryceh> RAOF, I'll ping you when the SRU stuff is ready to be looked at
<RAOF> Cool
<jbicha> robert_ancell: could you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~darkxst/gdm/fix-gdm-packaging-lp1055292/+merge/126141
<jbicha> I don't understand that code
<robert_ancell> jbicha, I don't understand it either :) I copied it off gdm in the first place, I guess it's come full circle
<jbicha> lol
<robert_ancell> my guess is the lightdm one was fixed more than the gdm one, so I guess the change is good?
<jbicha> yeah I guess
<xnox> ha =) this is awesome. It's like http://bugs.debian.org/379198 all over again =)
<xnox> basically shell/debconf does not have equivalent of python's mydictionary.get(dm_answer, only_one_available) instead you get none set.
<jbicha> xnox: oh, so you understand it?
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-09-26
<xnox> jbicha: Не очень =) так просто интересно. Спокойной ночи. Я спать =)
<xnox> jbicha: see above ;-)
<jbicha> nope, I don't understand that eitehr
<xnox> good night =)
<jbicha> good night!
<mfisch> robert_ancell: bug is filed #1056527
<robert_ancell> BUG
<robert_ancell> bug 1056527
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1056527 in gnome-icon-theme "update gnome-icon-theme to 3.6.0" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1056527
<bkerensa> So disks (udisks) seems to be broken? not formatting drives
<mfisch> robert_ancell: here's the other one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-icon-theme-symbolic/+bug/1056529
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1056529 in gnome-icon-theme-symbolic "update to 3.6.0 in quantal" [Wishlist,In progress]
<cyphermox> bkerensa: I can c
<cyphermox> argh
<cyphermox> I can check again in a few hours, in case this system was out of date, but I just formatted a drive successfully
<RAOF> robert_ancell: libsane is terrible. Could you please fix it and all its modules? kthxbye.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, it sure is. Don't ever run it inside your process
<RAOF> Don't ever run it inside a long-running process, either. It leaks fds.
<cyphermox> bkerensa: according to apt-cache policy after updating the cache, it looks like my system is up to date
<cyphermox> I did have issues foramtting thumb drives before though, and this isn't one
<bkerensa> cyphermox: I was being n00b
<bkerensa> I forgot to unmount
<bkerensa> the new UI tricked me
<RAOF> Last chance to ask for some SRU processing before I go off and do something else!
<pitti> Good morning
<RAOF> pitti: Good morning!
<pitti> glib2.0 -proposed upload, take umpteen
 * pitti radiates hate towards our arm builders
<bkerensa> :D
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<RAOF> Howdie
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti, hey RAOF :)
<didrocks> pitti: RAOF: where would you set the option to disable the online search part from the dash?
<didrocks> (in gnome-control-center)
<RAOF> didrocks: I'd look in privacy.
<RAOF> But, of course, living in .au mine is pre-disabled.
<pitti> hm, good question
<didrocks> pitti: pick one! :)
<pitti> yeah, privacy sounds good
<didrocks> so privacy seems logical for you as well
<didrocks> as for me
<didrocks> design wants that in "appearance"
<pitti> if unity wouldn't be called "appearance", it would be a better place
<didrocks> I'm afraid of a side-effect of putting it in appearance
<didrocks> people will just think we "hide" the results
<didrocks> but that the request is still done
<pitti> well, I wouldn't look there in the first place -- "appearance" is theming and colors for me
<didrocks> agreed
<pitti> not behaviour and network search
<pitti> I wuold actually prefer a checkbox in the dash itself
<RAOF> I guess they're thinking that unity behaviour is already there, in the “behaviour” tab?
<pitti> [ ] Include Amazon shopping results in the list
<pitti> s/in the list//
<didrocks> pitti: well, took 8 hours for them to come with a checkbox first :)
<didrocks> RAOF: yeah, I guess so
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
 * bryceh waves
<bryceh> RAOF, nvidia experimental still stuck in New, so no SRUs today I guess :-/
<RAOF> There's still time :)
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi didrocks, how are you?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: still coughing, a little bit of fiever, but not that bad
<bryceh> didrocks, bronchitis?  I had that for a couple weeks myself.  Still got a bit of cough.
<didrocks> bryceh: yeah, a bronchitis :/ been 2 weeks and half… it starts to be quite long :)
<didrocks> bryceh: but the doctor gave me some medecine on Monday. So I'm hopeful for next week to be better ;)
<bryceh> didrocks, yeah my dr put me on antibiotics, although I don't think it mattered by that point
<didrocks> bryceh: I objected the same to my doctor, but he said that it's better to get it 100% killed than having some surviving, has they can become stronger then
<didrocks> so antibiotics it is…
<bryceh> yup
<bryceh> didrocks, one less thing for you and I to catch at UDS ;-)
<didrocks> bryceh: that's exactly what I was thinking about!
<didrocks> this is the positive side :)
<Sweetshark> jasoncwarner_: poing?
<robru> didrocks: ping
<didrocks> hey robru
<seb128> hey desktopers
<seb128> hey robru, didrocks
<robru> didrocks: I heard back from upstream regarding that rygel ftbfs you assigned me... they say it's fixed in the next release, 0.16 IIRC
<robru> hey seb128
<didrocks> hey seb128 :)
<didrocks> robru: is it a bug fix release?
<didrocks> robru: or can we backport the fix only?
<robru> didrocks: those are excellent questions... ;-)
<robru> didrocks: I didn't get a chance to review the changelog extensively
<robru> I can look into it more tomorrow if you like. 2AM here right no w;-)
<didrocks> robru: sure! have a good night :)
<robru> ok ;-)
<robru> g'night
<mvo> seb128: do you think someone from your team could give me a quick code review for https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/ubuntu-release-upgrader/lp1052605/+merge/125693?
<seb128> didrocks, ^ want to do that? ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, unping
<mvo> no real rush as we are frozen and all
<seb128> I guess I can do it
<mvo> but it would be nice
<seb128> mvo, I will have a look
 * mvo hugs seb128
 * seb128 hugs mvo back
<didrocks> (quite busy with the privacy-thingy change :))
<chrisccoulson> woohoo, new laptop bag :)
<chrisccoulson> after trashing the zip on my old one at the airport in warsaw :/
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128
<seb128> chrisccoulson, how was the mozilla thing in warsaw?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, it was pretty good :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do they plan to take over the world? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> hah :)
<chrisccoulson> the firefox os stuff looks pretty interesting. i even have it running on my laptop now ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, is that chrome OS like?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, not really. the UI is really only for phones
<chrisccoulson> but it's possible to run it without putting it on a phone: https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Mozilla/Boot_to_Gecko/Using_the_B2G_desktop_client
<seb128> I guess it doesn't make for a great desktop OS then if that's not the target?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, you wouldn't want to use it as a desktop OS
<seb128> you will show me at UDS ;-)
<seb128> did you try to hack your phone to put it on it? :p
<chrisccoulson> heh, i've not tried putting it on a phone yet
<didrocks> Laney: hey!
<Laney> hey
<didrocks> Laney: I'm sure you never heard of it, but there is a FFe on bug #1054746 ;)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1054746 in unity-lens-shopping "[FFe] [UIFe] No easy way to disable (results from) this lens" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1054746
<Laney> oh, that's a very well written bug
<didrocks> thanks ;)
<Laney> :P
<Laney> when do you want to upload it?
<Laney> just as part of the next unity release?
<didrocks> Laney: yeah, will be part of the next unity release I guess
<Laney> didrocks: right, thanks, commenting in a second then
<didrocks> thanks Laney :)
<Laney> Sweetshark: yo, I tried to branch libreoffice to give you a proper git diff but I couldn't figure out how your git layout works there. People (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fonts-unfonts-core/+bug/1034928/comments/50) keep complaining about this warning. Simple patch is: http://paste.debian.net/193128/
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1034928 in libreoffice "Fontconfig warning: Having multiple values in <test> isn't supported and may not works as expected" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Laney> didrocks: done
<didrocks> Laney: thanks, FYI, the software-center part is out of the scope right now
<didrocks> by design
<didrocks> (of course, after writing the code for it :/)
<Laney> I don't even see a software-center part there :P
<didrocks> Laney: in the app lens
<didrocks> Laney: I removed it from the description
<Laney> oh
 * Laney is starting to wonder about "by design"
<Laney> ARGH, also "Status changed to 'Confirmed' because the bug affects multiple users." is annoying
<didrocks> Laney: you think we can make a launchpad group for this bot-hater :)
<Laney> I would join ;)
<hyperair> well technically it's not wrong
<hyperair> if the bug affects multiple users it's considered confirmed
<hyperair> and when it's acked by a developer, it becomes triaged
<Laney> it shouldn't overrule a human
<Laney> in this case it went New->Confirmed and I reverted it, then the bot reverted me
<seb128> Sweetshark, hey
<Sweetshark> seb128: ho
<seb128> Sweetshark, doko is looking for you
<seb128> Sweetshark, he pinged me to know if you were working today
<didrocks> desrt: hey, how are you? I have more vala/bind (in other part of code) awesomeness to ask :)
<Sweetshark> seb128: yes, I am fixing up the unity stuff for LO :/
<seb128> Sweetshark, I guess pong back doko anyway
<seb128> Sweetshark, what unity stuff?
<didrocks> ?
<Sweetshark> seb128: LO unity menu integration ...
<didrocks> but, it was fixed from the last new I had
<didrocks> hum larsu, is not around
<seb128> Sweetshark, what is broken?
<Sweetshark> seb128: we are almost there. it is rather stable, but if you start with the LibreOffice startcenter (with the buttons for writer, calc etc.) and then click on one of those buttons (e.g. writer) to get that app into the window, you get no menu in that app.
<seb128> Sweetshark, works here
<Sweetshark> seb128: with the version in main you still are subject to: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1052200
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1052200 in libreoffice "LibreOffice crashes with a SIGSEGV sometimes because GMenuModel exporter receives a NULL menu" [Critical,Fix committed]
<seb128> Sweetshark, ok
<Sweetshark> seb128: antonio did some more work on the unitymenus branch, which led to some other troubles, most are being fixed by now.
<seb128> Sweetshark, you are confident that it's going to be in an ok state for release at this point?
<Sweetshark> seb128: yes, with the work I did yesterday I am. Still shit happens and Murphy never sleeps.
<seb128> Sweetshark, right, thanks for the update!
<Sweetshark> seb128: What I have now survives running subsequentcheck under unity (the version currently in main does not -- it crashes)
<didrocks> davidcalle: hey!
<davidcalle> didrocks, hey :)
<didrocks> davidcalle: do you think you have the time today to review my merge proposal for your lenses?
<davidcalle> didrocks, your mp is on the wrong branch :P The team has worked all this cycle on the scope branch in the unity-lens-videos project, they haven't noticed when I said the code had moved.
<didrocks> davidcalle: argh? but the target branch is the main one, isn't it?
<didrocks> davidcalle: what's the right branch then?
<davidcalle> didrocks, lp:unity-lens-videos/remote-videos-scope-trunk
<didrocks> davidcalle: why isn't that a lp: ?
<didrocks> it should have its own project
<davidcalle> didrocks, it has, and you have found it. But not people who have worked on it this cycle.
<jibel> I lost ctrl+alt+t shortcut again with yesterdays updates, it's defined in system's settings but does nothing. is there a bug already filed ?
<didrocks> jibel: in system settings, it's defined twice, right?
<davidcalle> didrocks, and since there always was a branch waiting to be merged, I haven't moved the "trunk" this cycle.
<didrocks> davidcalle: hum, there is just one line of diff, let me merge that
<jibel> didrocks, right, it was, once in 'launchers' and once in 'Custom shortcuts'
<davidcalle> didrocks, one line of diff...?
<jibel> then I replaced the one from custom shortcut to have one working at least
<jibel> but the default still doesn't work
<didrocks> jibel: you need to not have them conflicting
<didrocks> jibel: so just set one of the two
<didrocks> jibel: and just one of the two is actually wired
<didrocks> davidcalle: do you have the real name of the branch?
<didrocks> davidcalle: I only have some ~person result when retargetting the merge proposal
<didrocks> ~unity-lens-videos/unity-lens-videos/remote-videos
<didrocks> here we go
<davidcalle> didrocks, yes, that's the right one
<jibel> didrocks, in 'Launchers' I have 2 shortcuts 'Launch terminal' and 'Launch Terminal' (note the capital T)
<didrocks> davidcalle: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/unity-lens-videos/add-disabling-remote-search/+merge/126441
<pitti> didrocks: pgraner just filed bug 1056821 about it, FYI
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1056821 in unity "Quantal: ctl-alt-t does not bring up terminal after updating" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1056821
<didrocks> jibel: one sec, both are translated for it
<didrocks> pitti: it's fixed and a dup
<didrocks> jibel: "Launch in a terminal" is the right one
<didrocks> no capital T
<didrocks> pitti: jibel: FYI, fixed upstream, but it will bind with "Launch in a Terminal" (so if you disable you, you will have to enable it again in the future)
<jibel> didrocks, ok, I disabled both since I cannot remove any. then bound ctrl+alt+t to 'Launch terminal' and that fixed it
<didrocks> jibel: yeah, be warned it will be broken again soon and you will have to reset it
<didrocks> but at last, we'll have the right value
<didrocks> jibel: I'm surprised you are telling it's broken in today's update! compiz has been available on Friday :)
<jibel> didrocks, ok, but now I know what will break and how to fix it
<didrocks> yep :)
<jibel> didrocks, yesterday, but maybe the pacakge was uploaded before and I didn't install the update.
<jibel> didrocks, I was not an emergency because I had another shortcut for terminals until pgraner got the bug ;)
<didrocks> heh :)
<jbicha> I'm not happy about bug 1054746
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1054746 in unity-lens-gdocs "[FFe] [UIFe] No easy way to disable (results from) this lens" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1054746
<jbicha> this is why we shouldn't have major features land so late, because they *will* need tweaking
 * ogra_ curses firefox loudly
<ogra_> i'm close to switch to chromium it really got unusable in precise
<ogra_> damned
<ogra_> chrisccoulson, do you have any idea why i cant reach the last tab in my tablist without jumping through several hoops all the time ?
<ogra_> klicking the little arrow in the tab bar only gets me to the pre-last tab ... i can only reach the last one if i go to the pre-las in windowed mode ... when i then maximize the window i can reach the last one ... but it works only with that combo
<ogra_> (same for the pulldown ... using it gets me the content of the last tab, but not the handle in the tab bar to close it)
<chrisccoulson> ogra_, not sure. have you tried disabling addons? ;)
<ogra_> i dont think i have any but the default ones
<chrisccoulson> it could be one of those ;)
<chrisccoulson> (i don't have all of the default ones installed)
<didrocks> jbicha: I'm making a screenshot of it
<seb128> chrisccoulson, (you don't test the code you ship to our user?! :p)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<ogra_> chrisccoulson, ARGH ... seems there was an ancient grab n' drag extension (thats what you get copying your home from a multitouch laptop :P)
<chrisccoulson> ogra_, there we go ;)
<ogra_> i removed it ans will check if the issue gets better
<ogra_> oh, yeah
<ogra_> the tab bar behaves totally different now even on window size changes
<ogra_> (it actually scrolls to the tab handle for the tab in use, didnt do that before)
 * ogra_ hugs chrisccoulson 
<ogra_> thanks so much, that annoyed me since i switched to precise
<ogra_> now if i could only get a proper alt+tab behavior out of unity :)
<didrocks> jbicha: see the screenshot, it's an additional panel, you don't have to document it if you don't have team
<didrocks> skaet: can you look at bug #1054746 please?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1054746 in unity-lens-gdocs "[FFe] [UIFe] No easy way to disable (results from) this lens" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1054746
<didrocks> jbicha: you should have let me first post the screenshot :) I waited to have the definitive design answer
<jbicha> "Dash plugins you install may disregard this setting." <- that's not very confidence building
<seb128> jbicha, there is no way to make sure that all third party lens do respect that key
<seb128> jbicha, it would be misleading to not warn users about that
<jbicha> you could ensure that all dash plugins in the Ubuntu archives do; if people use third party repositories, that's not as much our problem
<seb128> didrocks is fixing all the default lenses
<seb128> so it's mostly warning users that respecting the settings is not something unity enforce for you
<seb128> it's something you have to trust the lens writer for
<jbicha> it looks like the other two available are -help and -radios
<seb128> well that doesn't include appdev
<seb128> extras.ubuntu.com I mean
<jbicha> ok, well Ubuntu controls that channel too
<Laney> erk, that does sound concerning
<Laney> could we have a Learn more or something that explains which lenses will respect it?
<jbicha> explain to people how to fix their lenses and give them a month to do it so that by release we don't need a string that sounds bad to those that are already upset over this problem
<didrocks> Laney: it's better to keep honesty and don't mislead the users
<didrocks> jbicha: well, would you have this option for the radio lens for instance?
<didrocks> jbicha: the radio lens completely rely on a remote service
<jbicha> didrocks: that system settings switch sounds universal to me
<didrocks> if there was a local part, it would make sense to have the option
<didrocks> jbicha: on the contrary, it's telling that it's only for the default lens
<didrocks> which is what you don't like :)
<jbicha> that's not what the UI says
<didrocks> not telling it would sounds universal
<Laney> didrocks: I'm saying keep it and explain which lenses will respect it, and possibly why some won't
<didrocks> Laney: not me choosing the wording, the design team did, I'm asking them to come here
<didrocks> but as they took one day to think about it, I think they are more advanced than us on this
<jcastro_> Just tell them "Some lenses might not respect this key, we recommend lens authors follow _these guidelines_ to support this feature."
<jcastro_> and then a link to how to integrate it into their lens
<Laney> that's not the place for guidelines to developers
<jcastro_> and then put it in quickly so all new lens will just use the feature ootb
<jbicha> unless you're going to implement the setting per lens, I think it needs to be universal and every lens should respect it
<seb128> it should
<didrocks> jbicha: but how do you want it to be universal?
<seb128> reality is that lens developers might not implement support for it
<didrocks> indeed
<Laney> you can't do that without restricting the API available to them
<didrocks> and better to not lie to the user
<jbicha> by telling developers that it's mandatory, and pushing lenses out of extras if they don't comply after a reasonable period of time
<didrocks> Laney: exactly
<seb128> and there is little we can do to ensure that whatever lens you will find in a ppa does it
<Laney> I just want to convey that the lenses we ship as official will definitely respect this
<davidcalle> There could be a notice about how this doesn't affect your Online Accounts integration. Gdocs, Gwibber and Photos in the Dash are not affected, you control that in OA.
<jbicha> ppa's are totally different and Ubuntu has no control over ppa's
<didrocks> Laney: well, I'm working on this, and it's done
<jbicha> people are welcome to complain to the ppa maintainers as the ppa's are not part of Ubuntu
<seb128> jbicha, well, the issue is to message that unity doesn't enforce that setting in an universal way
<seb128> so there is a part of "lens might screw up and unity will not block them"
<jbicha> davidcalle: +1, yeah that part is a bit confusing
<Laney> it should be "these settings" btw
<Laney> or this setting
<Laney> probably the second one
<jbicha> actually, a lot confusing; how do we explain that online results from gwibber are ok?
<didrocks> also, I do see little value to have this for the gwibber lens
<didrocks> should add "commercial"
<didrocks> like:
<jbicha> how does the gdocs scope work? isn't it pulling direct from the web?
<didrocks> "Include results from commercial online content source"
<Laney> "While the lenses which Ubuntu provides by default respect this setting, Ubuntu cannot guarantee that other lenses will."
<jcastro_> yeah but then you're stuck figuring out what is commercial or not
<jcastro_> just make it a toggle, online sources, or not online sources.
<jcastro_> otherwise people will be like "how come wikipedia is ok but google isn't ok."
<jbicha> jcastro_: and should the gwibber lens just be deactivated then?
<davidcalle> "When searching the Dash" "Include commercial suggestions" "ON/OFF"
<didrocks> so if you want gwibber results, you need the shopping lens on?
<jcastro_> I would think so.
<jcastro_> well, they're granular on top of that too right?
<seb128> it's not an online,offline setting
<didrocks> jcastro_: not on this iteration, look at the bug please
<seb128> it's a stopgap pour quantal
<didrocks> I would add "commercial"
<seb128> we can't do the full granular thing for this cycle at this point
<didrocks> but waiting on design…
<seb128> or "don't query the canonical server for commercial suggestions"
<seb128> that's really about stuff you can buy (u1, amazon)
<seb128> not about blocking gwibber or fb photos
<jcastro_> right, so I would do online/offline for now, then figure the granular stuff at UDS
<jbicha> Turn off Amazon & Ubuntu One Music Store results?
<Laney> doesn't it disable videosearch too?
<didrocks> I don't think that people would see "Amazon" as "canonical server"
<didrocks> Laney: it does
<seb128> Laney, those go through the canonical server, u1 as well
<Laney> yeah, but they're not all "commercial"
<jcastro_> didrocks, sorry to barge in here like this, but I've been whining about lenses spamming the home lens since 11.04. No one cared until now, heh.
<seb128> "don't let the dash agregate sponsored content for you" :p
<seb128> jcastro_, still no one care about the spamming, the issue is sending queries on the wire to a server of ours basically
<didrocks> jcastro_: yeah, and at the end I'm the one having to fix that in a hurry where my schedule wasn't for that, so I would appreciate to keep the level of general bikeshedding low and not add that to my bagel :)
<jbicha> the "Keep Mark from taking your money" switch
<jcastro_> seb128, yeah but they send to all sorts of stuff depending on what you have installed
<seb128> jbicha, ;-)
<seb128> I guess it's close from "don't show sponsored results"
<Laney> It's why I think a Learn More would let us explain what we've done
<jbicha> didrocks: except that if it's not done right, then it will need to get fixed again
<seb128> those a sponsored
<seb128> not commercial
<Laney> too subtle to get across
<seb128> "don't show sponsored results (u1 music store, amazon)"
<jbicha> I don't think people are upset by the video lens (or the radio lens) for instance
<seb128> the other option is to give up on the UI and keep it as a gsetting key
<seb128> but it's a shame if the reason is just that we can't agree on some wording
<Laney> where's design :P
<jbicha> Laney: probably hiding ;)
<didrocks> pattoin: hey!
<pattoin> ohhh yes
<Laney> "Not all dash plugins respect this setting. The shopping, video and photo plugins which Ubuntu supplies by default does."
<pattoin> here I am
<Laney> or so?
<Laney> do
<didrocks> ah good :)
<didrocks> pattoin: so, regarding the discussion we had
<pattoin> yes
<didrocks> pattoin: seems that the wording is misleading about what "online" is
<didrocks> pattoin: indeed, I think we don't want to cut the connexion of the gwibber lens for instance
<didrocks> only for the online recommends
<seb128> nor stop the photo lens to show your facebook photos
<didrocks> indeed
<didrocks> we discussed adding "sponsored, commercial"
<didrocks> what do you think?
 * didrocks has vim opened :)
<seb128> people argued that all results are not "commercial" ones
<Laney> I'm more concerned about the qualifier, fwiw
<seb128> the video lens gets some videos from youtube, etc
<seb128> which are not commercial services
<didrocks> nor sponsored :/
<jbicha> youtube is commercial-ish
<pattoin> yes true
<pattoin> what about 'something more explicit as 'payable content'
<seb128> pattoin, well, would you qualify youtube videos as "payable"?
<seb128> (since they are free)
<jbicha> "payable" isn't a good word
<pattoin> I know is not good but thinking about the concept of aontent I pay for
<pattoin> and content I don't pay for
<didrocks> and not all online activity :)
<seb128> what's the main issue for users there? that the queries are made to a Canonical server ?
<pattoin> so you still have your facebook photos and so on open
<seb128> should be convey the idea of "don't get aggregated result through the Canonical services"?
<jbicha> "Include sponsored online results"....and then we wouldn't have to touch the video or gwibber lenses (as currently set up) or even third-party lenses until they set up their own affiliate programs
<jbicha> *unless they*
<Laney> just make it disable the shopping lens for now? :)
<seb128> well, the backend side is done
<seb128> it basically just stop queries proxied through the canonical server
<jbicha> would that wording need U1MS disabled too?
<seb128> u1ms is disabled I think
<seb128> didrocks, ^ is it?
<didrocks> yes
<seb128> jbicha, it basically disable stuff that go through our server
<didrocks> in every default lenses
<seb128> which is video lens results, u1ms, amazon
<seb128> the u1 go through the server because it does select the sources according to your region and some other fancy stuff
<jbicha> can it be smarter, to not disable the video results?
<Laney> Don't retrieve results from Canonical servers
<seb128> u1->video
<didrocks> jbicha: well, you would still have request to Canonical servers
<didrocks> jbicha: why not the shopping lens and this one?
<seb128> jbicha, no, what people complain is that we send queries to Canonical
<seb128> that option would basically stop any query to be sent this way
<didrocks> jbicha: there is still "what I type here it stealing every single letters and my ip address"
<jbicha> video was there in 12.04 and music was in 11.10 & I didn't hear much criticism
<kenvandine> jbicha, the new icon for the gwibber lens is attached to bug 1056191
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1056191 in unity "[UIFe] Social Lens doesn't have authorised and meaningful icon" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1056191
<kenvandine> it's basically the same as the previous one (before the twitter one was used)
<seb128> jbicha, go figure why people freak out now about queries made online and they didn't before...
<pattoin> OK , CAN WE DISCUSSED THE OPTIONS ONE BY ONE? AND i CAN GET OTHER IDEAS MAYBE FROM THE COPYWRITER
<pattoin> sorry I screem
 * Laney runs
<seb128> pattoin, sure, thanks for trying to bring back some sanity in that discussion ;-)
<pattoin> :)
<seb128> pattoin, so I think we agree that users are concerned more about what they type being sent to an online server than about commercial nature of results
<seb128> pattoin, do you think it would make sense to try to message "sponsored result" or "Canonical aggregated" or something around those lines?
<jbicha> kenvandine: yeah, that icon is fine, thanks
<pattoin> so we have those options , please tell me what is the problem with those so I also understand more the issue
<pattoin> Option 1: Include results from online stores
<pattoin> Option 2:  Include results from online content sources
<seb128> pattoin, problem with 2 is that the option only control if we do queries to Canonical's server for aggregated "sponsored" content (e.g linked to revenue streams)
<pattoin> Option 3:  Include sponsored results
<seb128> pattoin, we wouldn't stop e.g the photos to come directly from facebook
<didrocks> (nor we want to stop them, it doesn't make sense)
<seb128> pattoin, option1 issue, is that it's not only store, like youtube is part of the concerned stream (we proxy the videos queries through our servers)
<pattoin> Option 4:  Include Canonical aggregated
<seb128> pattoin, Option 3 and 4 would work for me
<seb128> didrocks, Laney, jbicha: ^ wdyt?
<Laney> I wouldn't consider youtube sponsored
<Laney> 4. works
<didrocks> same for me, 4. if fine
<Laney> could we then do something about the subtext?
<Laney> This will disable online results from the x y and z Dash plugin
<Laney> s
<pattoin> the problem I see with number 4 is that is hard to know for a new user what is 'Canonical aggregated'
<Laney> ^
<Laney> instead of "Dash plugins may disregard..."
<seb128> pattoin, maybe  'Canonical aggregated (UbuntuOne music store, Amazon product, ...)'
<jbicha> or even what Canonical is
<pattoin> seb128: yes something like that
<pattoin> or canonical partners
<pattoin> or ubuntu partners ... I am just thinking aloud
<seb128> even if the string is not perfect or clear to all users I don't think it's a big deal
<pattoin> yes I don't think people rally knows what canonical is
<didrocks> seb128: agreed, we should make it as best as possible without spending 2 hours on it
<seb128> ubuntu partners, or commercial partners...
<seb128> pattoin, I'm fine with any variant of articulated around option 4
<pattoin> yes Option 5:  Include Ubuntu partners commercial suggestions   maybe?#
<seb128> I think even if some users don't find the description really good, at least the option is there for those who really care to have a control over that setting
<Laney> My closing suggestion: "Include content from Canonical partners" then on the next line "This will disable internet results from the shopping, video and blah Dash plugins"
<Laney> fin
<didrocks> Option 5 is fine with me :)
<seb128> pattoin, I'm happy with option 5 or what Laney says ... I think design should have the final word on the exact variant so feel free to pick whatever sounds best for you guys
<Laney> it's clearly an implementation to be finessed over time
<Laney> thanks didrocks for working on it ;)
 * Laney hugs didrocks 
 * didrocks hugs Laney back
<pattoin> OK I will updated the mock up with Option 5 or Laneys:  I wll just check it with the copywriter
<skaet> didrocks, seb128, Laney - key in my mind at this point is not to churn the images (and docs and translations)  with tweaks.   Once design settles the wording,  I'd prefer to see it land earlier rather than later.   Next real window is Friday.  But we'd need a test plan created to make sure we're not causing more problems that this solves, and we do have room to finesse and communicate this over time.
<Laney> well jbicha nacked it anyway
<Laney> I don't know if that was for wording or screenshot reasons
<didrocks> pattoin: don't bother about taking the time to update the mockup, I can take a screenshot once you have the final wording
<jbicha> Laney: for text reasons, there aren't screenshots of that
<didrocks> skaet: oh sure, it's post-beta2 anyway
<didrocks> jbicha: there are
<Laney> I think he's referring just to ubuntu-docs
<didrocks> ah :)
<didrocks> yeah
<jbicha> didrocks: screenshots where?
<didrocks> jbicha: no, I thought you were speaking about screenshot on the bug, not the doc :)
<Laney> what should we do about that?
 * jbicha has to log out for 10 min
<didrocks> desrt: not around yet btw? :)
<desrt> didrocks: i am
<desrt> ah.  didn't see your ping.
<didrocks> desrt: no worry ;)
<didrocks> desrt: so, basically, all is fine with _bind() for get and accessing through the property the latest possible value in vala
<didrocks> desrt: but when I set it, the gsettings key itself is not updated
<desrt> didrocks: check your flags?
<desrt> the default is a two-way sync with the initial value being the one out of the gsettings
<desrt> of course, in order for the other way to work, you have to be properly emitting notifies on the property on the object in vala....
<didrocks> desrt: yeah, I forced the default to ensure it should work
<didrocks> desrt: stripped code: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1228551/
<desrt> this will happen automatically if you have { get; set; }
<desrt> but not if you do manual accessors...
<didrocks> so the notification shuld happen
<didrocks> should*
<desrt> try "remote-content-search"
<desrt> as the property name to bind to
<desrt> if it's watching for notify::remote_content_search instead of notify::remote-content-search then it may miss the notification because of a mismatch in the detail
<desrt> that would be an interesting issue... possibly worthy of a bug report...
<didrocks> desrt: ah interesting, but the marshmalling for setting gsettings -> property works :)
<desrt> didrocks: with gobject property you have some equivalents in the names
<didrocks> yeah, vala should just not find the property to assign it to first, or really support both :)
<desrt> like - is the same as _
<desrt> but i don't know if those same equivalences extend to signal detail quarks
<desrt> and i suspect that they don't
<didrocks> desrt: right, I know (and have just used that for listening to property change in the slave classes)
<didrocks> desrt: I was thinking that listening to the property by the binding would do the translation for you :)
<didrocks> interesting :)
<desrt> well
<desrt> we could make that tweak
<desrt> or at least issue a warning about it
<didrocks> desrt: working perfectly fine :)
<desrt> nice
<desrt> file a bug about that against gsettings please
<didrocks> desrt: thanks a lot, want a bug report? this is in the bind() itself or vala?
<desrt> we should issue a g_warning() in this case
<didrocks> ok, doing in 5min :)
<desrt> thanks
<didrocks> thanks to you :)
<didrocks> ok, just waiting on design for the wording now and everything is ready
<Laney> apart from the UIF
<didrocks> Laney: I meant code-wise :)
<Laney> hah
<Laney> only half the battle :P
<didrocks> Laney: I think getting jbicha in the discussion helped already
<Laney> ye
<didrocks> launchpad, please stop timeouting
<didrocks> ah finally :)
<didrocks> desrt: bug https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=684882 FYI
<ubot2> Gnome bug 684882 in gsettings "Gsettings should spaw a warning when binding against a low_under_property" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<pattoin1> didrocks: having the same idea only change a bit the order the final copy is :    'Include commercial suggestions from Ubuntu partners'
<pattoin1> and I updated the mockup
<didrocks> pattoin1: argh, I just changed it and posted the screenshot :)
<didrocks> ok, changing :p
<pattoin1> didrocks: :)
<pattoin1> Thank you!.... it seems it is my spanish that changes the order of the english sentences
<didrocks> pattoin1: heh, my French is not any better :)
<didrocks> for english words order :)
<Laney> do you think we could get rid of the "disregard" line if you don't want to change it to expand on exactly what the option means?
<didrocks> pattoin1: ^
<Laney> the only thing it does to me is to make me worry
<pattoin1> Laney: you mean the whole line?
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> I think with that wording it isn't very good now that we say "Ubuntu partners"
<pattoin1> Laney: I thought we need to warn the user that the setting won't apply on new lenses the user will install?
<Laney> because really nothing that is an Ubuntu partner is going to disregard the setting
<Laney> if you see what I mean
<seb128> pattoin1, Laney has a point, it's not likely that extra lenses include 'commercial suggestions from Ubuntu partners'
<seb128> pattoin1, they might go online but they will not be commercial nor Ubuntu partners
<Laney> if just makes me think "oh, so I can't be sure that the toggle will do what I want"
<Laney> which leaves me with an edgy feeling
<pattoin1> OK, if you think that new lenses won't have content from other ubuntu partners, then I think is better not to incluide this line as well, it is confusing and make someone worry
<didrocks> Laney: don't be like an eft ;)
<didrocks> pattoin1: well, if they do have, I think they will be canonical-related, so will apply to this setting
<didrocks> removing then
<pattoin1> yes
<pattoin1> OK
<pattoin1> I am happy then
<Laney> oh, edgy, those were the days
<pattoin1> I will remove it
<didrocks> doing then :)
<Laney> \o/
<Laney> epic discussion for one sentence
<Laney> gotta love free software
<Laney> :P
<pattoin1> didrocks: OK, updated
<didrocks> Laney: and you wanted to reuse an existing one, isn't it?
<didrocks> pattoin1: already implemented, screenshoted and bug updated :)
<Laney> an existing what?
<Laney> string ...
<Laney> well, if it were possible
<Laney> at that point I didn't know what the UI was going to be :(
<pattoin1> didrocks: screenshot?
<seb128> Laney, didrocks, pattoin1: thanks for being constructive and keeping up with the discussion ;-)
<didrocks> pattoin1: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+source/activity-log-manager/+bug/1054746/+attachment/3345576/+files/privacy_dash.png
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1054746 in unity-lens-gdocs "[FFe] [UIFe] No easy way to disable online results in lenses" [High,In progress]
<seb128> didrocks, next you need to hand some cookies to jbicha
<didrocks> jbicha: did you follow the discussion around here? Now that we changed the wording and updated the bug report, are you fine with it (as the doc doesn't mention/screenshot it)
<pattoin1> seb128: what is your name?
<pattoin1> your real name :)
<seb128> pattoin1, Sébastien Bacher
<jbicha> didrocks: ubuntu-docs tells people that want to disable shopping results to uninstall unity-lens-shopping, which isn't the best GUI way to do this any more
<didrocks> jbicha: still valid, but not as easy as the settings
<desrt> didrocks: not seeing the bug yet?
<desrt> huh.  i wonder why my bugmail is not coming.
<didrocks> 16:48:22      didrocks | desrt: bug https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=684882 FYI
<ubot2> Gnome bug 684882 in gsettings "Gsettings should spaw a warning when binding against a low_underscored_property" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<pattoin1> seb128: Thanks Sébastien
<desrt> didrocks: ya.  i see it now.
<seb128> pattoin1, you're welcome ;-)
<desrt> was just not in my inbox for some reason
<desrt> i think thunderbird was just having a slow morning because it's there now :)
<jbicha> my protest is about Ubuntu freezes being ignored and oh, we'll just file a bug which has a 95% chance of getting approved
<didrocks> desrt: ahah :)
<seb128> jbicha, yeah, freeze situation is an issue :-(
<Laney> yes, it certainly is
<didrocks> but I think we all agree here and are not really the cause of it
<jbicha> saying No is a way to get that message back to those who push these changes
<didrocks> jbicha: I'll just have to spend more time to get it accepted as the community is really upset about the current situation
<didrocks> it won't impact the other people
<didrocks> And TBH I didn't plan to work on that and spending 2 days on it and had better to do like fixing bugs. Just doing it because it was the right thing to do :)
<didrocks> so making it harder will just make my work harder :/
<jbicha> once that message is made clear, the only ones affected are me and the translators so...
<jbicha> how about I change my mind if 2 non-Canonical translators give their +1 to the extra work?
<didrocks> dpm: can you get that? ^
<Laney> how about we agree to bring a discussion about freezes up ;-)
<dpm> didrocks, jbicha, otp, let me come back to you in a few minutes
<Laney> real shame you won't be at UDS for that jbicha
<Laney> jbicha: (moving it here), could you test the -session with lightdm and gdm?
<Laney> I'm open to considering accepting it if it works out alright
<jbicha> I tested with gdm, let me reboot and test with lightdm also
<Laney> try launching a few different sessions
<jbicha> ok, lightdm starts and log in works as expected, the a11y needs checking though
<jbicha> turning on and off the screen keyboard worked
<ogra_> hmm, is it normal that i have a littel green dot on the messaging indicator by default now (right after install before configuring anything on the system)
<seb128> ogra_, "normal" as "kwown bug being worked"
<ogra_> seems that tries to indicate "available" status ...
<ogra_> ah, k
<seb128> ogra_, bug #1046360
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1046360 in telepathy-indicator "should start on login only if accounts are configured" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1046360
<jbicha> I could turn on orca on, but it doesn't seem to want to turn off, I don't know if orca was broken on the log in screen before
 * ogra_ clicks "me too" :)
<jbicha> Laney: yes, orca doesn't turn off in gnome-session 3.5.92 either, so everything seems to work with gdm or unity-greeter
<Laney> cheers
<Laney> skaet: ^ I'm minded to accept it, given that gdm is busted. What do you think?
<Laney> it doesn't fix any bugs for Ubuntu or any main flavours that I know of.
<ricotz> jbicha, hi :)
<jbicha> ricotz: hi
<ricotz> jbicha, the keybindings definition for g-c-c arent installed in gnome-shell-common
<jbicha> ricotz: ok, let's fix that when we bump the minimum gnome-session required
<jbicha> or, actually that's gdm that needs the newer gnome-session
<ricotz> jbicha, http://paste.debian.net/plain/193250  think of it as reverse ;)
<ricotz> jbicha, ah, if you arent working on g-s then, do you want a real debdiff?
<jbicha> real debdiff's/mp's are better if you want to apply for upload privileges
<ricotz> jbicha, no problem, give me a moment
<skaet> Laney, *checking some things*
<ricotz> jbicha, http://paste.debian.net/plain/193257
<didrocks> jbicha: hey, so we have 2 +1 from non canonical translators
<didrocks> can I send now the change to the translations team?
<Laney> skaet: I'm off out now for a while. Feel free to accept it.
<Laney> jbicha should then upload a gdm with the right versioned Depends
<skaet> Laney,  ack.
<didrocks> jbicha: thanks
<jbicha> thanks everyone
<didrocks> jbicha: do you need a screenshot or whatever I can give to you?
<desrt> didrocks: hey.  can you test a patch for me?
<didrocks> desrt: sure, it's about the gsettings thingy? :)
<desrt> ya
<jbicha> didrocks: yeah just so I can accurately describe what the UI says; if the last screenshot you posted is indeed final then that's fine
<didrocks> desrt: maybe not tonight though, headache and about to leave, but will give you the result tomorrow
<didrocks> jbicha: it's the final one, I didn't change meanwhile
<jbicha> didrocks: stress headache?
<didrocks> jbicha: ok, so leaving this one, if it's not in the doc, you don't need an english only one :)
<desrt> okay
<desrt> i'll put it on the bug
<jbicha> right
<didrocks> jbicha: probably that + bronchiotis for 2 weeks I guess :/
<didrocks> desrt: thanks!
 * didrocks waves good evening
<desrt> jbicha: any word on why gnome3 ppa lacks g-s-d?
<desrt> or rather, has a very very old one, only...
<jbicha> desrt: ricotz has g-c-c & g-s-d 3.6 in his staging ppa, we probably want it in the gnome3 ppa for quantal but I haven't looked at the packaging yet to see what the tradeoffs would be
<desrt> jbicha: g-s-d has a somewhat obnoxious libappindicator dependency
<jbicha> for instance, his ppa uses the upstream appearance panel instead of the Ubuntu version
<desrt> would be nice to beat that out
<seb128> desrt, why so much hate? ;-)
<desrt> it's easy though -- they had the kindness to make it a --disable- switch
<seb128> desrt, start by beating gconf out :p
<desrt> seb128: gconf is just gconf
<desrt> g-s-d has a lot of things that depend on it
<seb128> haters are going to hate :p
<desrt> and libappindicator depends on a lot of things
<seb128> no it doesn't?
<jbicha> well we don't necessarily want to make the Unity experience worse if someone installs the gnome3 ppa
<desrt> so the result is that i have a lot of stuff i don't wnat installed for an unused feature of a package that absolutely must be installed
<desrt> jbicha: is that the plan?
<desrt> what about for the gnomebuntu cd image?
<jbicha> desrt: for quantal, it's also shipping GNOME Classic with the status indicators
 * desrt wonders when gnome-panel will die...
<ricotz> desrt, jbicha, i even don
<ricotz> oops
<ricotz> desrt, jbicha, i even don't want to put it in testing ppa to not break things for tester who use unity too
<desrt> heh
 * desrt is starting to suspect that there may be a conflict here
<desrt> i don't think it's possible to satisfy the "more upstream than fedora" gnomebuntu criteria at the same time as the "don't break it with unity" criteria
<jbicha> we can't be more upstream than fedora but we compensate for our weaknesses by including things like Epiphany
<jbicha> desrt: if you've got extra time, it'd be cool if you started on the ubuntu-control-center split for 13.04
<desrt> there's not a whole lot of work to do there
<desrt> unless i miss something
<jbicha> will u-c-c be co-installable with g-c-c?
<desrt> oh.  i wasn't imagining so
<desrt> if we want them to be parallel-installable then it is indeed a much bigger issue
<desrt> i personally gave up on having unity and gnome on the same system long ago...
 * desrt just uses a vm now
<desrt> the gdm/lightdm thing is pretty much the last nail in the coexistence coffin
<desrt> of course, we could try to fix that one as well....
<desrt> but at some point i think we should stop wasting all of this effort
<ricotz> jbicha, i hope you queued up the g-s upload in your todo list
<jbicha> ricotz: yeah, I'm uploading in a sec
<desrt> seb128: what's your take on the concept of parallel-installable g-c-c/u-c-c?
<seb128> desrt, no strong opinion
<desrt> i mean do you think it's worth the effort?
<seb128> desrt, if somebody want to do a parallel installable for upstream g-c-c they can do it
<seb128> desrt, no
<desrt> ya.  i agree.
<seb128> especially that part of our design changes went upstream so it should reduce our patching level
<ricotz> jbicha, thanks
<desrt> so are you just going to start uploading the modified one with the name u-c-c next cycle and relegate g-c-c to a debian universe import?
<seb128> we can do that
<desrt> that's always what i assumed would happen
<desrt> with a conflicts:, of course
<jbicha> would the seeds have a problem with ubuntu-gnome depending on g-c-c | u-c-c and ubuntu-desktop depending on u-c-c | g-c-c
<jbicha> g-c-c has a fair amount of rdepends
<seb128> desrt, right, that was my intent, having versionned names for icons etc would be a pain
<desrt> could we have u-c-c provides: g-c-c?
<desrt> then put u-c-c explicitly on the seed list
<desrt> and with a conflicts: g-c-c that would be a good way to make sure we get the right package in the right seed, i think
<seb128> the provides are not versioned though :-(
<desrt> hm
<desrt> we have versioned g-c-c depends/
<seb128> jbicha, no, that | would be fine
<desrt> seb128: 54 packages with g-c-c rdepend
<desrt> lots of work to do :)
<seb128> not worth it...
<desrt> indeed
<desrt> shame about the unversioned provides thing
<seb128> I want to see if we can just fork some panels and play with OnlyShowIn
<desrt> that may help
<seb128> like the appareance one
<seb128> because we should have almost no change to most panels
<desrt> might make sense to maintain those forked panels in a separate package, even
<seb128> like our sound fork went upstream in 3.6
<desrt> since we'll presumably continue with the public-library approach
<seb128> yes
<seb128> which is one of the patches,but I don't think anyone care strongly about us adding that capability
<desrt> i sort of like the sound of this approach
<desrt> well
<desrt> that patch would become the master patch
<desrt> the only one we need, really
<desrt> since it would facilitate any other changes we want to make without requiring other patches
<jbicha> what about the killing the icons next to Personal, Hardware, System which weren't done right & so look bad in non-light-themes
<desrt> an interesting extra functionality might be the ability for an external module to 'hide' internal ones
<desrt> so we don't have to explicitly mark them onlyshowin: gnome
<desrt> we just install the ubuntu one and it stomps out the upstream one
<robru_> am I the only one experiencing the absolute worst round of system updates ever?
<desrt> robru_: that was me on monday :)
<robru_> gdm won't start, lightdm won't launch gnome-shell, lightdm will launch unity, but once unity's screen is locked, there's no way to unlock the screen.
<desrt> robru_: don't make the mistake of trying a fresh reinstall from a daily either.  that's in bad shape at the moment as well.
<robru_> oh, and emacs is hung. congrats guys
<robru_> you broke emacs
<jbicha> robru_: gdm is being worked on, bug 1056936
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1056936 in gdm "[FFE] GDM 3.6.0 won't start without gnome-session 3.6.0" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1056936
<robru> jbicha: is there a workaround to launch gnome-shell in the meantime?
<cyphermox> Desrt I didn't have any issues installing this morning really
<cyphermox> There are some gotchas but things work
<desrt> perhaps it's fixed
<desrt> the installer was getting stuck for me running os-prober
<robru> jbicha: do you need anybody to help you test this? looks like we are the only ones 'affected' by that bug ;-)
 * desrt makes a note of not rebooting... :)
 * xnox makes a note to schedule an unannounced powercut in desrt's area
<jbicha> robru: it hit people on the forums too, we just need to convince the Release Team that gnome-session is safe when we're running out of time before Beta 2
<jbicha> or we could do a more-or-less-ugly revert
<jbicha> or we could just wait 24 hours for the archive to open again and then the problem is magically fixed
<robru> jbicha: sarcasm? I don't follow how waiting 24 hours magically fixes things. though I'm more than happy to take the day off ;-)
<jbicha> nope, not sarcasm, gnome-session is waiting in the NEW queue since we're in hard freeze for the beta, which expires tomorrow
<jbicha> *unapproved queue
<jbicha> robru: if you need to get work done, just install the old gdm from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/3.5.92-0ubuntu1
<jbicha> or /var/cache/apt/archive
<robru> jbicha: ok thanks
<desrt> xnox: laptop :)
<robru> I'm also hitting an unrelated bug with unity. anybody else seeing this one? after my screen locks, when I come back to my computer, the screen is just black. I have a mouse and the mouse is responsive, but other than the mouse there is only solid black on the screen. the computer *seems* really unresponsive, however I rebooted, and then upon restoring my firefox session, I discovered that I'd done a google search for my password.
<robru> means that the unlock dialog accepted my password, and then firefox accepted my password again, without any visual cues for me at all.
<robru> so that's impressively terrible. also I was able to get back to lightdm by pressing tab and space to activate the 'switch user' button, but then when I tried to log back in as myself, it went back to the black screen thing.
<robru> (the switch user button that I *couldn't* *see* because the screen was *only* *black*)
<jbicha> robru: I've had similar black screen of death a few times this week, but most of the time screenlock has been working for me
<robru> yeah, actually, sorry. I tried locking and unlocking screen manually, and that works. it's only when I go away for a bit, then come back, the screen is black.
<robru> I don't mind "black screen of death", that's some understandable glitch. what I am incredibly bothered by is unwittingly doing google searches for my password. is that not incredibly terrifying to anybody else? how many times have I googled my password without even knowing?
<jbicha> robru: just be glad you didn't have IRC focused!
<robru> what's worse, google engineers knowing my password, or canonical ones? ;-)
<desrt> canonical
<desrt> google already knows everything about you :)
<robru> hah
<robru> I unfortunately developed the habit of 'typing password into black screen' some time ago when I was experiencing some bug with screen lock showing only black, but entering the password was successfully able to unlock the screen and recover my session.
<robru> jbicha: to downgrade gdm, do I just need gdm and gnome-shell 3.5, or other packages too?
<jbicha> I think gdm is sufficient
<seb128> robru, jbicha. the blank screen issue is known, tjaalton is working on it
<robru> ok
<robru> thanks seb128
<seb128> robru, you are on intel?
<seb128> graphics
<robru> seb128: yeah, system76 gazelle, so intel 4000 gfx
<seb128> yeah, intel driver bug apparently there...
<robru> does tjaalton need any assistance with testing?
<ricotz> jbicha, i will just copy gnome-session to gnome3 ppa
<jbicha> ricotz: thanks
<ricotz> this will at least help the ppa users
<tjaalton> robru: can you reproduce the hang with gnome-shell?
<robru> tjaalton: I haven't seen it with gnome-shell yet, only with unity
<robru> tjaalton: is there something specific you want me to try in order to attempt to reproduce it?
<tjaalton> robru: nah, i'm trying to get a newer kernel working with the current upstream code and see how it works and let upstream know
<robru> tjaalton: alright, no worries. let me know if you need anything tested, this is a serious one that needs to die ;-)
<tjaalton> tell me about it..
<sbte> pitti, is there anything you can say about this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/emesene/+bug/1050358
<ubot2> sbte: Error: <Bugtracker.plugin.Launchpad instance at 0x9212c2c> bug 1050358 not found
<jbicha> robert_ancell: hey, did you see bug 1055783?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1055783 in lightdm "LightDM doesn't take full ownership of /var/lib/lightdm which can prevent lightdm from starting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1055783
<robert_ancell> jbicha, yes, haven't investigated yet though
<jbicha> ok, it should only affect people who go around uninstalling and reinstalling lightdm
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-09-27
<RAOF> Huh. Has jockey-gtk broken? The package no longer contains anything but the .desktop file.
<RAOF> Ah, software-sources.
<RAOF> You know, Software Sources→Additional Drivers is not the most obvious place to find that :)
<TheMuso> RAOF: I'd agree with that.
<TheMuso> s/I'd/I/
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning
 * mterry waves at didrocks
<didrocks> hey mterry
<RAOF> Yo!
<pitti> bonjour didrocks! est-ce que tu vas mieux aujourd'hui?
<didrocks> pitti: guten morgen! Well, it's different, but still coughing a lot and I have to blow my noise quite frequently :/
<pitti> RAOF: right, jockey-gtk is deprecated in favor of ubuntu-drivers-common and the UI in s-properties
<didrocks> I hope that for next Monday, it will be ok
<RAOF> pitti: It should probably no ship the useless desktop file :)
<pitti> Mais oui, ce n'etait pas [intended]
<pitti> my French only goes so far..
<pitti> there's no jockey-gtk.install any more and nothing in debian/rules, hmm
<didrocks> pitti: "voulu" :)
<pitti> didrocks: ah, is that from "vouloir" ("want")?
<didrocks> right ;)
<pitti> merci!
<didrocks> de rien :-)
<pitti> RAOF: err, it doesn't?
<pitti> it just has changelog and copyright
<RAOF> pitti: http://paste2.org/p/2272726 ? Has it simply failed to delete its conffile?
<pitti> ooh; I think that was dropped ages ago, apparently without proper cleanup
<pitti> RAOF: right
<didrocks> desrt: just tested your patch, working great! :-)
<didrocks> desrt: so, you don't condemn the guilty developer it seems :)
<desrt> didrocks: meh
<desrt> didrocks: all of the other gobject property functions accept you confusing _ and -
<desrt> this one may as well work the same
<desrt> didrocks: comment on bug?
<didrocks> desrt: will do
<didrocks> needs rebooting, brb
<asac> hola
<asac> running bleeding edge and very fresh quantal install ... unity launcher does not remember "lock to launcher"
<asac> e.g. after relogging all my customizations seem to be gone
<asac> let me see if its also about order or if it just forgets NEW items
<asac> hrmf
<asac> now it remembered it
<asac> guess someone fixed it underneath :)
<Laney> morning
<Laney> oh my
<Laney> didrocks: did the scope of that remote disabling bug change again?
<didrocks> Laney: indeed, it did change
<didrocks> Laney: so cutting all online connexions now
<Laney> ...
<Laney> do we have to do it like that this release? :(
<seb128> hey desktopers
<seb128> hey didrocks, Laney
<Laney> hey
<Laney> how are you?
<seb128> good, though I wish the UI changes would settle and stop at this point
<seb128> you?
<didrocks> salut seb128!
<Laney> same :P
<didrocks> seb128: I think we all wish :)
<Laney> also this room is really cold for some reason
 * Laney runs some builds to warm up
<didrocks> Laney: yesterday, the weather was really like the one you had in UK apparently here
<didrocks> Laney: today, blue sky… no cloud
<didrocks> quite impressive :)
<seb128> we have sun here
<Laney> it's actually like that here
<seb128> but it's chilly outside
<seb128> well, it gets colder when you have a clear sky
<Laney> not sure how cold it is outside, but this room is on the wrong side of the house for morning sun anyway
<didrocks> 23°C with any heater inside :) 16 outside (19 this afternoon), it's ok :)
<Laney> errrr
<Laney> seb128: you won't believe this
<Laney> https://launchpad.net/~laney/+archive/webkit2/+packages
<seb128> Laney, we found our new webkit maintainer \o/ only a true maintainer could build the beast :p
<didrocks> Laney: you didn't try armhf yet! :-)
 * seb128 hides
<Laney> haha
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<chrisccoulson> hah, unlucky ;)
<Laney> Ubuntu doesn't have maintainers™ ⓒ ⓡ
<chrisccoulson> lol
<Laney> yeah, telling that to chrisccoulson :P
<chrisccoulson> i can't help but feel insulted when people say that ;)
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> i should just change the maintainer field of firefox to my name ;)
<chrisccoulson> hey didrocks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, good morning, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128. i'm good thanks, how are you?
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<chrisccoulson> mmm, pot of coffee is ready :)
 * Laney is asking for an arm PPA to try it there
<tkamppeter> pitti, hi
<pitti> hello tkamppeter
<tkamppeter> pitti, it is about bug 1052897. CUPS has dropped its broadcasting/browsing feature and now the cupsd.conf files of the users have a lot of obsolete entries which prevent CUPS 1.6.1 from starting. See comment #3 and the following comments.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1052897 in system-config-printer "Printer sharing via CUPS broadcasting dropped in CUPS 1.6.x" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1052897
<pitti> err, why was that dropped?
<pitti> in a .1 version?
<pitti> tkamppeter: so I guess that requires some conffile surgery in postinst if the conffile is modified
<tkamppeter> pitti, the problem is the correct handling of the config file. If I let postinst simply remove/comment out the offending lines, there will appear conffile questions.
<pitti> tkamppeter: no, there shouldn't
<tkamppeter> pitti, it was dropped from 1.6.0 on already, so with the 1.5.x -> 1.6.x transition.
<pitti> tkamppeter: if the conffile is unmodified, the new version will just ship the fixed one
<pitti> and if it's modified, you'll get the question anyway
<tkamppeter> pitti, but when I let postinst delete lines in the user's cupsd.conf, the file gets modified, causing the question.
<pitti> tkamppeter: no, you must only do this if it is alraedy modified
<tkamppeter> pitti, so I check first if there are offending lines, which would mean that the user's modified file got conserved and if so, I remove the lines?
<pitti> tkamppeter: well, I'd hope that the default conffile in 1.6.1 is already correct?
<pitti> tkamppeter: so an unmodified file should not have any offending lines
<tkamppeter> pitti, yes, this I have already taken care of.
<tkamppeter> pitti, and this means that every file with offending lines is a modified user file which got conserved.
<tkamppeter> pitti, is it also correct to do the removal in postinst? Or has it to be preinst?
<pitti> tkamppeter: postinst is better
<tkamppeter> pitti, yes, otherwise the old default file with offending lines could be there, causing a modification when the user did not modify anything.
<pitti> it needs to be done before #DEBHELPER#, i. e. before starting cupsdd
<tkamppeter> pitti, OK, I will do so.
<seb128> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/117489924/pam-xdg-support_0.1-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<seb128> \o/
<seb128> XDG_RUNTIME_DIR coming :p
<didrocks> heh
<chrisccoulson> seb128, will that fix https://crash-stats.mozilla.com/report/index/76fc48c3-05c0-4bfe-87f0-10ec62120926 ? ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, if desrt is not lying yes ;-)
<chrisccoulson> excellent :)
<chrisccoulson> although, there's only around 2 of those per week ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, well, that's only for nfs and ecryptfs users
<seb128> which are not most of users
<pitti> OMFGbuilt! https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glib2.0/2.33.14-1ubuntu6
<pitti> but at the price of making tests non-fatal on arm; with our current arm builders that's a lost cause
<bkerensa> :D
<seb128> pitti, \o/
<seb128> pitti, bien joué ! ;-)
<pitti> seb128: the "fun" thing is that it failed twice even without fatal tests (gcc ICE)
<pitti> so perhaps we need to disable the compilation stage as well :)
<seb128> lol
<didrocks> pitti: I saw that, I had to grab it this morning for some desrt's linked experiment! Congrats :)
<RAOF> seb128: You'll be happy to know that I know the cause for a large majority of colord crashes.
<RAOF> seb128: You'll be less happy to know that fixing it in precise will involve a significant rewrite.
<seb128> RAOF, hey
<seb128> RAOF, :-(
<RAOF> Basically because libsane is the worst library ever.
<seb128> RAOF, ken suggested it was just an init to libdbus threading
<RAOF> seb128: Yeah, I've got a package that fixes that in the precise-proposed unapproved queue already; I suggested that fix to Ken :)
<RAOF> But that's not all the bugs.
<RAOF> Most of the rest of the bugs appear to be aborts and crashes in libc, which I'm pretty sure is because libsane leaks fds, so colord/colord-sane slowly runs out of fds until it crashes.
<seb128> urg
<RAOF> Indeed.
<seb128> do we need libsane? can't we just use colord for screen and printing coloring? ;-)
<RAOF> Scanners are kinda important in the colour management world :)
<RAOF> This will be not abhorrent to fix in Quantal, because colord-sane is already a separate dbus-activated binary; I'll just make it do exactly one sane probe, then die and be respawned for the next probe.
<seb128> ok
<seb128> thanks a lot for looking into those
<RAOF> But precise doesn't have the split-out colord-sane, so to fix it there requires first splitting out a colord-sane.
<RAOF> Or disabling sane support, I guess.
<seb128> "fun"
<seb128> I would suggest the second option
<seb128> I doubt it's a very used feature anyway in its current form
<RAOF> Yeah, would certainly be safest.
<RAOF> In that we *know* we're breaking that support, but are pretty unlikely to break anything else :)
<seb128> it's not like that support was working great anyway
<seb128> it ends up to segfaults :-(
<pitti> so, I guess at that point I can upload glib 2.34.0 to Debian and Ubuntu
<RAOF> seb128: Well, it works fine for a couple of hours at least! :)
<seb128> pitti, \o/
<pitti> seb128: I kept 2.33.14 in -proposed in the hope of getting that into b2, but that's moot now
<seb128> RAOF, when are those fds leaked? like how often does it happen, does it happen if you don't make use of color calibration?
<seb128> pitti, yeah, no chance of that to happen
<pitti> it's only making a difference on arm anyway
<RAOF> seb128: They're openned on either sane_open() or sane_get_devices(), an not freed in sane_exit(), which is on a timer to probe for new scanner devices, because libsane doesn't give you notifications.
<seb128> "on a timer" :-(
<RAOF> seb128: Also, it sane_open/get_devices/sane_exit because sane has an internal device cache which gets out of sync with the actual devices available.
<seb128> how nice...
<RAOF> Yeah, if sane wasn't a horrible library, colord wouldn't have to poll it.
<seb128> let's get your workaround of exiting and respawing every time in quantal
<seb128> we can discuss turning the backend off in precise later
<seb128> I want to see first how much reports we still get after the currently waiting SRU
<seb128> doh
<seb128> I wonder if https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gedit/+bug/1047431 is a gtk issue :-(
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1047431 in gedit "gedit crashed with signal 5 in _XReply()" [High,Confirmed]
<seb128> #10 0x00007fe53cb70534 in gdk_x11_atom_to_xatom_for_display (atom=0x81, display=0x7fe52c00c990) at /build/buildd/gtk+3.0-3.5.16/./gdk/x11/gdkproperty-x11.c:244
<seb128>         name = 0x1fa4c50 "_NET_SUPPORTING_WM_CHECK"
<seb128> hitting a BadWindow Xerror
<dpm> thanks pitti for the donation! \o/
<pitti> dpm: my pleasure, great and crazy idea!
<dpm> :-)
<geser> to fix a FTBFS with "Only <glib.h> can be included directly." the right fix is to do as the error says, right?
<pitti> geser: correct
<jbicha> didrocks: what? Design changed the opt-out back to "Include online search results" ?
<didrocks> jbicha: indeed
<didrocks> jbicha: that's why I sent the email ASAP
<didrocks> and have done the additional lenses changes
<didrocks> (which impacted quite a lot of lenses)
<didrocks> jbicha: all lenses by default and the wikipedia one from extras are supporting it now
<jbicha> will that be disabling the gwibber lens too?
<didrocks> jbicha: yeah, all online connexions
<didrocks> (see the bug report, I updated it for it removing the specific part for the shopping and other lens contents)
<jbicha> ok, thanks!
<didrocks> jbicha: I gave a screenshot to jono, do you need it?
<didrocks> jbicha: exactly the same, but with the string change
<jbicha> I think I'll be fine without it
<didrocks> thanks jbicha :)
<didrocks> and sorry again ;)
<pitti> there, have a built glib 2.34.0: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glib2.0/2.34.0-1ubuntu1
<seb128> pitti, pitti 1 - 0 glib ;-)
<pitti> yeah, the second half of that game went in my favour :)
<seb128> pitti, wait, glib doesn't give up that easily, I'm sure it will take its revanche at some point
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> no doubt
<geser> it teams up with other packages to hit pitti from behind?
 * desrt raises an eyebrow
 * pitti tosses a piece of chocolate to desrt
<desrt> yum
<desrt> glib troubles?
<pitti> nah, just took 9 uploads/20 builds to get the damn thing building :)
<pitti> it's more like "arm builder troubles"
<pitti> it's hitting other packages as well
<pitti> but as glib has such a large and pedantic test suite, it hits it particularly hard
<desrt> i choose to believe that having a large and pedantic testsuite is a positive thing :)
<didrocks> jcastro_: hey, around?
<didrocks> kenvandine: hey! how are you?
<tkamppeter> pitti, fixed CUPS package uploaded to Quantal, thank you for the help.
<pitti> tkamppeter: thanks, no worries :)
<jcastro_> didrocks, yep
<didrocks> jcastro_: so, I think you heard about bug #1054746 :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1054746 in gwibber "[FFe] [UIFe] No easy way to disable online-fetched results in lenses" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1054746
<jcastro_> whoa!
<didrocks> jcastro_: I have a branch for the ask* team to support the options in 3 of their online scope in their lens help
<jcastro_> ok, that's mark tully iirc?
<didrocks> jcastro_: can you ensure they review it so that we can push the change :)
<didrocks> jcastro_: yeah, I think you know them, right?
<jcastro_> I do
<didrocks> excellent!
<jcastro_> should I add an Affects also to their lens in launchpad?
<didrocks> jcastro_: it's done, isn't it? I only found AskUbuntu Lens Remove
<didrocks> oupss, without Remove, thanks launchpad :)
<jcastro_> oh, I see it
<didrocks> (first line)
<jcastro_> ok, on it!
<didrocks> thanks!
<didrocks> the MR is attached to the bug
<didrocks> now ken's turn, where is ken? :-)
<jcastro_> kenvandine, hey, get to work
<didrocks> heh
<didrocks> jcastro_: oh, in case they ask, they will need libunity trunk (they can use the package in the staging ppa)
<jcastro_> ok
<didrocks> thanks again :)
<seb128> jcastro_, be nice with the man for his birthday
<kenvandine> i think i was just bit by the same problem robru had yesterday
<kenvandine> screen went to sleep... and wouldn't wake up
<kenvandine> but did accept input
<kenvandine> well... only showed me the wallpaper
<kenvandine> but if i typed it was entering text in the file i had open in vim :)
<seb128> kenvandine, I wonder if that's the same issue tjaalton is tracking
<didrocks> happy birthday kenvandine!
<tjaalton> I might have something to test shortly..
<didrocks> sounds really like the same
<didrocks> tjaalton: we are talking about the critical one we discussed 2 weeks ago, right?
<didrocks> (the one impacting precise and quantal)
<kenvandine> thx :)
<kenvandine> this is the first time i have seen it
<tjaalton> didrocks: still the same. upstream noticed there was a race in the uxa pageflip code, so I'm now building a snapshot of -intel that people can try
<kenvandine> i tried to get unity back by running setsid unity and unity --replace
<kenvandine> nothing worked
<kenvandine> i assume video driver
<didrocks> tjaalton: oh, excellent news!
<kenvandine> yeah, intel driver
<didrocks> kenvandine: you are quite lucky
<didrocks> kenvandine: really getting it a lot for the past 3 months here :)
<kenvandine> robru googled for his password :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: yeah, basically, all opengl is screwed
<didrocks> you can run metacity though
<kenvandine> ah, i didn't try that
<kenvandine> tjaalton, what is the bug #?
<tjaalton> 96744
<tjaalton> uh
<tjaalton> 966744
<didrocks> kenvandine: see the top critical bug for the desktop team on http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-q-tracking-bug-tasks.html :p
<kenvandine> ok :)
<kenvandine> so that says with suspend
<kenvandine> mine never suspended
<kenvandine> it was plugged in and left alone for 30m
<didrocks> kenvandine: seems a recent change is triggering it more when the screensaver is kicking in
<kenvandine> probably same bug... but might not be just suspend that triggers it
<kenvandine> yeah
<didrocks> I wonder if compiz became more effective and we are triggering the race more…
<didrocks> kenvandine: so, I have a gift for you!
<didrocks> kenvandine: do you mind reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/gwibber/disable-online-search-support/+merge/126613?
<didrocks> kenvandine: you need libunity trunk
<kenvandine> didrocks, how urgent is that? i have 27 new packages to upload for webapps :)
<kenvandine> i think i will be very busy for my birthday
<tjaalton> didrocks: oh well, now it hangs on login, progress! :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: very urgent, like for start of next week? :-)
<didrocks> kenvandine: chill out, there is time until next unity release ;)
<didrocks> tjaalton: with the patched version? :/
<tjaalton> yeah
<kenvandine> humm... nothing in the gwibber lens is really "online"
<didrocks> kenvandine: it fetches the content from online sources, isn't it?
<didrocks> twitter and so on
<davidcalle> kenvandine, fetching icons and images is (but I'm not sure it's in the scope of this setting).
<kenvandine> nope... gwibber-service does
<kenvandine> it mostly loads the icons from the gwibber avatar cache
<kenvandine> but the image thumbnails are loaded online
<didrocks> kenvandine: hum, so you need that in the scope and in the service, right?
<didrocks> kenvandine: maybe I should let you dealing with the service part :)
<kenvandine> well, i wonder if this setting really applies to the gwibber lens/scope
<didrocks> kenvandine: it does
<didrocks> kenvandine: explicitely asked by design
<didrocks> kenvandine: all online connexion initiated/accessed through the dash/lenses
<kenvandine> ok, so then that would be just loading those thumbnails
<didrocks> kenvandine: so please review it when you have time, I can help on the service side is needed, but I will surely be less effective than you
<seb128> mterry, howdy
<mterry> seb128, hello
<seb128> mterry, can you chase the design guys about their workitems on the unity-greeter blueprint?
<seb128> mterry, or just mark them postponed if you think that's right
<mterry> seb128, guh they have so far been unresponsive the two times I did  :)
<mterry> seb128, yeah, I'll try to figure out status myself.  Will be faster  :)
<seb128> mterry, maybe just postpone the lot then?
<seb128> mterry, thanks
<seb128> Sweetshark, hey, you still have some 11 workitems for quantal, can you go through the list and update the status of those than should be postponed? like you have some "needs-packaging" bugs on there, it's late for that this cycle...
<mterry> seb128, just postponed them.  I haven't seen any of these design outputs.
<seb128> mterry, ok, makes sense
<seb128> thanks
<Sweetshark> seb128: how do I WI that is actually a bug kinked to a blueprint? unlink it?
<Sweetshark> s/do I /do I postpone/
<Sweetshark> seb128: the rest is mostly done I guess, I justs didnt get around to verify them.
<kupcsik> Hi, I'm using 12.04 LTS. I would like to overclock my ivy brdige i5-3570k. I set it to 4.5 Ghz +0.1 V, works well in windows. but in Linux the maximum recognized frequency is 3.4Ghz. That means the turbo boost doesn't work neither. What could be the problem?
<ogra_> kupcsik, support is in #ubuntu
<kupcsik> ahh ok, sorry
<ogra_> this channel is for packaging and fixing desktop packages
<mitya57> oh, alacarte on quantal is harmful
<mitya57> it empties ~/.local/menus/applications.menu
<mitya57> which makes most of DEs fail to start :(
<Sweetshark> jasoncwarner_: ping?
<mitya57> whoops, that seems to be a *very* old bug:
<mitya57> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alacarte/+bug/97449/comments/5
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 97449 in alacarte "[apport] alacarte crashed with ExpatError in parseFile()" [Medium,Expired]
<seb128> Sweetshark, you have a "Unlink a bug" on the blueprint page
<seb128> Sweetshark, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-p-libreoffice-lo-menubar-polish/+unlinkbug for example
<seb128> Sweetshark, or you can probably nominated the bug for q and r and put it wontfix for q if you think it's going to be fixed in r
<seb128> some days I hate linux
<seb128> came back again to find a blank screen
<tjaalton> ok, if there are folks who can reproduce the compiz hang with intel on dpms cycle, please test the driver in http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~tjaalton/lp966744/
<tjaalton> amd64 build available
<robru> tjaalton: ok, I'm a bit busy right now but I'll get to it within an hour
<tjaalton> sure
<robru> ok tjaalton, so you want me to install those three debs, reboot, and then try to reproduce the issue?
<tjaalton> robru: just the intel driver
<tjaalton> I removed the kernel image, that was for earlier testing
<tjaalton> logout should be enough
<tjaalton> robru: you can reproduce it every time the screensaver blanks the screen?
<tjaalton> *can you
<robru> tjaalton: couldn't reproduce it by manually locking the screen, but if I leave my computer unattended for 5 minutes, then I'd come back to the blank screen of death. every time.
<tjaalton> right
<tjaalton> you can change the timeout to 1 minute
<robru> yeah
<tjaalton> to speed up the testing
<robru> ok, new driver installed, just need to log out. brb
<robru> tjaalton: ok, just booted in. gimme a sec to re-enable the screen lock
<tjaalton> no need to enable screen lock, just the timer to blank the screen :)
<tjaalton> but either way is fine
<robru> ok, set for 1 minute either way, will let you know what happens
<sarnold> can you use xset dpms force on ; xset dpms force off ; to toggle it immediately?
<tjaalton> no
<tjaalton> won't trigger the bug here, but others :)
<tjaalton> won't trigger _this_ bug I mean
<robru> ok, so i did see the screen lock dialog just now, and it did unlock the screen successfully. gimme a few more minutes to try a few different things though
<tjaalton> sure
<tjaalton> but sounds good..
<robru> tjaalton: yeah, I can't seem to reproduce it anymore. yay! ;-)
<tjaalton> robru: phew, thanks
<robru> thanks ;-)
<sarnold> kenvandine: btw, typo "additionnal" in hromium-codecs-ffmpeg description
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> sarnold, i should be doing an upload soon, i'll fix that
<sarnold> kenvandine: thanks :)
<sarnold> (it sure doesn't feel worthy of a bug report, but if you're in irc anyway :)
<kenvandine> sarnold, ok, i've fixed it in the packaging branch
<kenvandine> so it won't get forgotten :)
<kenvandine> thx
<sarnold> thanks kenvandine :)
<kenvandine> np
<robru> hey jbicha, any word on gdm/gnome-session?
<jbicha> robru: that was fixed last night
<robru> jbicha: I'm getting an error when I try to dist-upgrade
<robru> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<robru>  gir1.2-mutter-3.0 : Depends: libmutter0 (>= 3.6) but 3.5.92-0ubuntu1 is installed
<robru> E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<robru> Oh, -f seems to be working this time. I thought it didnt' before.
<robru> hmmm
<kenvandine> tjaalton, i tested you intel driver, with 1 minute sleep on
<kenvandine> although i had only hit the bug once (probably because i had the timeout set for 1 hour)
<kenvandine> i have let it timeout a bunch of times
<kenvandine> no problems
<tjaalton> kenvandine: thanks!
<kenvandine> tjaalton, thank you
<Sweetsha1k> http://www.commitlogsfromlastnight.com/
<robru> Sweetsha1k: LOL
<highvoltage> heh
<xnox> Sweetsha1k: in general quite repetitive =))))
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-09-28
<pitti> Good morning
<TheMuso> ~/c -all
<RAOF> Wow. The archive's pretty unstable after B2 release.
<TheMuso> I guess thats one drawback of everything being held in the queue... You don't see any breakage for a few days, and then it all hits...
<pitti> but still http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/quantal_probs.html shouldn't look like this
<pitti> the plan is to eventually redirect _all_ uploads to -proposed, let them build on all arches, and only auto-migrate them to -release once everything is built and installable
<TheMuso> Yep.
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks!
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti!
<jibel> good morning
<bryceh> Sawubona
<didrocks> seems already EOD for jibel :)
<pitti> didrocks: mais oui -- c'est vendredi!
<didrocks> pitti: héhé, vive le week-end! (bientôt ;))
<Laney> hey
<Laney> happy friday!
<didrocks> hey Laney :)
<didrocks> happy friday!
<didrocks> Laney: just rejected PS ubuntu-font-family change FYI. See https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/ubuntu/quantal/ubuntu-font-family-sources/manual_fix_ubuntu_M/+merge/126647
<Laney> didrocks: hmm, don't we need the Qt change too?
<Laney> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/4:4.8.3+dfsg-0ubuntu2 this one
<didrocks> Laney: seb is just telling me that
<didrocks> but it seems PS didn't test Qt apps first (see the comments)
<didrocks> weird, I've upgraded this morning
<seb128> didrocks, you use proposed?
<seb128> hey didrocks, Laney
<Laney> moin
<didrocks> seb128: still in -proposed, devs are not supposed to use it :)
 * didrocks cherry-pick it from -proposed
<seb128> didrocks, right, post beta2 churns
<didrocks> I would have thought all -proposed would be copide
<didrocks> copied*
<seb128> it was only accepted in proposed yesterday evening
<seb128> did it even build on slow arches yet?
<didrocks> ah maybe
<Laney> I don't know though, because https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/ubuntu/quantal/ubuntu-font-family-sources/manual_fix_ubuntu_M/+merge/126647/comments/273105 refers to that proposed upload
<seb128> no
<Laney> and calls the font fix a workaround?!
<seb128> it's still building on arm*
<didrocks> Laney: yeah, I don't understand :)
<didrocks> Laney: proposing a fix and then rejecting himself :)
<Laney> maybe it refers to the /proper/ fix in Qt
<didrocks> and not testing on Qt where it's asked to do it
<Laney> which is an API,ABI break
<Laney> weird
<didrocks> Laney: I'll try both
<didrocks> new Qt with patched font packaged
<didrocks> and then new Qt only
<Laney> I wouldn't be too upset if that ended up being an R thing
<seb128> bryceh, "-1" ... can I get a  --verbose?
<seb128> bryceh, or did you typo "+1"? ;-)
<didrocks> Laney: seb128: vlc is still bold on my system
<didrocks> even with the patched font and patched Qt
<seb128> :-(
<didrocks> oh dist-upgrade hold a Qt package
<didrocks> let's try getting this one :)
<didrocks> (upgrade gave a bunch of Qt packages, but one)
<didrocks> ah better \o/
<didrocks> let me try to downgrade the font now to quantal version
<Laney> maybe confirm with sladen
<didrocks> ok, so no difference with old and new font package
<didrocks> so we can put it in
<didrocks> get medium font size
<didrocks> but I would put it into -proposed so that it's copied at the same time than qt
<Laney> https://launchpad.net/~laney/+archive/webkit/+build/3858769 :(
<bryceh> seb128, no typo.  -1 to eliminating fallback.
<seb128> bryceh, oh, that's not the suggestion, I'm just saying that the code we build over is going away, no our choice and nothing we can do about it
<bryceh> seb128, regardless, -1 to that.
<seb128> bryceh, GNOME consider it legacy code and want to drop it to focus on gnome-shell
<seb128> bryceh, ok, fair enough, we can discuss it at UDS, if you have better suggestions on what we should do with e.g the keyboard indicator if the code we patch goes away
<bryceh> seb128, understood.  And fair enough; their choice.  But I will consider it a Bad Idea.
<seb128> well, it's just that we have to deal with it, if the code is going away either we loose the function or we figure the best way to bring it back
<bryceh> seb128, yep.  f*ck*ng gnome.
<bryceh> seb128, btw s/loose/lose/.
<seb128> bryceh, thanks ;-)
<bryceh> I suppose no one will actually care until we get to 14.04.
<mlankhorst> ricotz: why is cairo in xorg-edgers?
<ricotz> mlankhorst, is is pretty much rendering related like pixman and fits in there
<mlankhorst> ricotz: oh was wondering since it might be useful to backport in that case
<seb128> I'm out for some hours, will we back in the afternoon
<ricotz> mlankhorst, then you should consider cairo and pixman
<bryceh> seb128, *waves*
<bryceh> mlankhorst, there is a small bit of cairo that sometimes overlaps with X and ends up being a dependency for the X stack.  I'm guessing that's to blame here.
<bryceh> this = the 2d cairo vector drawing "driver" that's contained in cairo
<ricotz> weston in its earlier stage was a reason to have it too (not really anymore since cairo-gl isnt mandatory anymore)
 * ricotz wonders if cairo master is getting in a snapshot state already
<ricotz> snapshot *worth* state
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson! how are you?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, yeah, not too bad thanks, although i'm getting a cold now
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<didrocks> a little bit better, still coughing, but at least, I can start to be hopeful to be in shape next week :)
<tjaalton> didrocks: hum, looks like there was a clash with the xterm m-a foreign bug
<tjaalton> we'll see which uploads end up in the archive
<didrocks> tjaalton: ah? ok, yeah, let's see :)
<tjaalton> I assigned it to myself 4min before your comment :)
<Laney> the one without the random whitespace change :-)
<tjaalton> I pushed it to git too
<tjaalton> both debian & ubuntu
<didrocks> tjaalton: ah excellent!
<mlankhorst> bryceh: ah good to know :) (missed it earlier)
<tjaalton> so it's there in any case
<Laney> dunno which one I just accepted
<Laney> guess you'll get mail :P
<didrocks> tjaalton: that's the important one :)
<tjaalton> I lost :/ :)
<didrocks> \o/
 * didrocks hugs tjaalton
<tjaalton> hehe
<didrocks>  /msg Laney: I'll pay you back at UDS, as we talked about :)
<didrocks> oups ;)
<Laney> the secret's out
 * Laney screams and runs away
<didrocks> zomg!
<didrocks> :)
<tjaalton> :)
<didrocks> pitti: \o/
<pitti> didrocks: BBT? already watched it?
<pitti> I just did over lunch
<didrocks> pitti: not yet ;)
<didrocks> but I know what I'll do this evening :)
 * pitti hugs didrocks
 * didrocks hugs pitti back
<Trevinho> desrt: hey, found anything about the gsettings trouble on saving too many things on startup (breaking some migration scripts)?
<desrt> Trevinho: i think the problem was gnome-session lacking ordering, no?
<desrt> ie: migration should be moved to before gnome-session
<Trevinho> didrocks: ^
<didrocks> desrt: well, not really possible as we need the env?
<desrt> what env?
<didrocks> desrt: gnome-session launch the migration script sync
<didrocks> what is the issue with it?
<desrt> didrocks: someone (ted?) discovered that that doesn't really work
<desrt> that there is no 'wait until this is done'
<desrt> and it actually ends up running everything at once
<desrt> you should put migration in /etc/x11/xsession.d/ or whatever
<didrocks> desrt: interesting
<didrocks> it's a synced called though, let's see what tedg can come up with :)
<didrocks> Trevinho: anyway, too late for Q
<Trevinho> didrocks: ok..
<seb128> back
<ogra_> front
<seb128> right
<ogra_> left
<ogra_> :)
<kenvandine> forward
<mdeslaur> you desktop folks are weird :P
<kenvandine> mdeslaur, why yes... yes we are
<kenvandine> :-D
<seb128> mdeslaur, come on, it's friday, it has been a long week!
<mdeslaur> :)
<seb128> desrt, hey
<desrt> seb128: hey
<seb128> desrt, sudo apt-get install libpam-xdg-support
<desrt> ooo
<seb128> desrt, should give you XDG_RUNTIME_DIR
<seb128> if you want to test
<desrt> that's some welcome good news :)
<desrt> vorlon to thank, i suppose?
<seb128> desrt, and FFE got granted to have it installed by default
<seb128> desrt, yes
<desrt> good man :)
<desrt> i'll have to beerify him at UDS
<desrt> lemme logout/in to see if it's working
<desrt> desrt@moonpix:~$ echo $XDG_RUNTIME_DIR
<desrt> /run/user/desrt
<desrt> oldschool
<seb128> desrt, what are the new cool kids doing? ;-)
<desrt>  /run/user/1000/
<seb128> open a bug I guess ;-)
<desrt> it really doesn't matter
<desrt> the spec leaves the name/location of the directory as a choice of the implementation
<seb128> so it works, but breaks in a guest session
<desrt> why?
<seb128> I guess the apparmor profile needs updating to give access to the /run/user/$user
<seb128> dconf-editor complains about permissions
<desrt> fucking apparmor....
 * desrt mumble mumble
<seb128> hehe
<desrt> first thing i uninstall
<desrt> followed shortly by apport :)
<seb128> let's not restart that discussion today ;-)
<seb128> I know it's friday but still :p
<desrt> that discussion was actually really productive last time, i think
<desrt> and we continued it a bit at plumbers
<seb128> it seemed to be, I admit I didn't read the whole backlog though
<seb128> great ;-)
<desrt> anyway
<desrt> please let me know if you're seeing anymore SIGBUS from dconf on ecryptfs
<desrt> assuming the new package is installed
<desrt> is there any way we get that information from apport bugs?
<desrt> i guess we would see the environment of the running process?
<desrt> i _think_ there is still a situation where that bug can come up
<desrt> but it should be a really really thin race now -- and i already have a plan for fixing it
<seb128> desrt, we don't have the full environment, apport only collect some selection variables I think
<desrt> seb128: any way we can get XDG_RUNTIME_DIR onto that list?
<seb128> will let you know if it keeps being an issue
<seb128> desrt, poke pitti I guess ;-)
<desrt> pitti: poke :)
<seb128> I mean open a bug on apport :p
<seb128> (I guess pitti tell you to do that)
<desrt> hm
<desrt> pitti just made a very nice blogpost
<pitti> back from meeting, what's up/
<pitti> ?
<pitti> hey desrt
<seb128> desrt, dbusmock you mean?
<desrt> pitti: hey.  can we get XDG_RUNTIME_DIRS on the list of envvars that apport puts in reports?
<desrt> seb128: ya.  looks nice :)
<seb128> pitti, keep the good work, loving to read your progresses in testing land ;-)
<pitti> desrt: we need to be a bit careful about not exposing potentially private stuff there
<pitti> seb128: :)
<desrt> pitti: XDG_RUNTIME_DIR is the name of a directory in /run
<pitti> desrt: but I guess XDG_RUNTIME_DIRS should be okay
<desrt> the only potential privacy leak is their username :)
<pitti> desrt: stuff like user names, project names, etc.
<desrt> username is seriously a problem?
<pitti> right, but we coudl ask the anonymizer to change it
<desrt> well
<pitti> yes, I had people complain about it loudly
<desrt> i'm mostly interested in knowing if it is set or not
<pitti> desrt: but do you really need to know the actual value?
<pitti> right, that's what I figured
<pitti> a simple "is set or not" has no privacy problems at all, and is easy to do
<desrt> do you need a bug?
<pitti> if you want one to track it
<desrt> i don't really care
<desrt> i will only care the next time we see a new report of dconf SIGBUS issues
<desrt> and i want to know if it 'should' have been fixed yet or not
<desrt> seb128: btw... about all those bugs before... anything that's having a SIGBUS on accessing anything about 'shm' is now officially fixed
<pitti> desrt: so is it _DIR or _DIRS?
<desrt> pitti: _DIR
<desrt> echo $XDG_RUNTIME_DIR -> /run/user/desrt
<desrt> seb128: the shm part is the one that is now in the XDG_RUNTIME_DIR
<desrt> interesting to note that already gnome-keyring and gvfs have put files there as well...
<pitti> desrt: testing http://paste.ubuntu.com/1247632/ now
<desrt> pitti: would be great to know as well if it is unset
<pitti> then the line wouldn't be there
<desrt> ie: tell the difference of "it is not set" and "apport is too old"
<seb128> desrt, ok
<pitti> desrt: you could tell from the ApportVersion: field
<desrt> pitti: perfect
<pitti> desrt: committed to trunk
<desrt> pitti: great.  i guess it will see a release by Q?
<pitti> c'est ça, bon week-end tout le monde!
<pitti> desrt: oui, Monsieur
<desrt> pitti: bonan semajnfino
<desrt> +n
<pitti> c'est l'heure de tennis de table et pour du glace!
<desrt> glace!
<pitti> yeah, enjoying the last sun rays :)
<seb128> pitti, bon weekend !
<seb128> pitti, bonne partie et bonne glace ;-)
<seb128> Laney, hey
<Laney> ho
<seb128> Laney, if you want to do the backport and now what to do feel free to go for it
<seb128> but if you prefer me to have a look that's fine
<Laney> well I don't know what to do, but I see the MP
<Laney> if it's more than taking that as a distro patch ...
<seb128> Laney, yeah, it's basically backporting that revision, the packaging changes are already in lp:ubuntu/unity-lens-shopping
<seb128> Laney, you can do it?
<Laney> sure
<seb128> Laney, mhr3 says you need r21 if you want it to apply cleanly, we can probably backport both
<seb128> the other one was a FFe as well so would be good to have it landing,tested as well
<Laney> seb128: isn't that one that got nacked by scottk?
<Laney> mhr3: ^ ?
<seb128> Laney, no, that's r23 which got reverted in r24
<seb128> Laney, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-lens-shopping/trunk
<seb128> bah
<seb128> 24,25 I meant there
<mhr3> Laney, what seb128 said
<Laney> oh, no, that's a good link
<Laney> it takes me to the bugs
<Laney> nope, I still don't see it being approved
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-lens-shopping/+bug/1055684
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1055684 in unity-lens-shopping "[FFE] Use music lens details page for music store results" [High,In progress]
<Laney> ScottK and stgraber collided but I don't see an approval yet
<mhr3> oh, i thought it's already ack
<mhr3> ed
<mhr3> so... yey for conflicts?
<stgraber> Laney: current status is a nack in current form, maybe Kate will +1 or we'll just go with the disabling previews option
<mhr3> seb128, Laney, actually you can merge it from my branch, i was based on 6.0.0 tag
<mhr3> so the merge with trunk is last rev
<mhr3> https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity-lens-shopping/secure-connection
<mhr3> stgraber, previews aren't disablable
<mhr3> i mean... can't be disabled :)
<stgraber> mhr3: surely you must have a "No preview available" or similar string that you could show
<mhr3> stgraber, but we can't lie to the users, the server does send the preview
<mterry> pitti, do you know why update-manager and ubuntu-release-upgrader have been failing on amd64 jenkins jobs due to dependency installation failure?  Log isn't very clear.  https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Quantal/view/AutoPkg%20Test/job/quantal-adt-update-manager/61/ARCH=amd64,label=albali/artifact/results/log
<popey> seb128, mhr3, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-lens-shopping/+bug/1055684 updated
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1055684 in unity-lens-shopping "[FFE] Use music lens details page for music store results" [High,In progress]
<Laney> shopping uploaded for SSL
<didrocks> Laney: you updated lp:ubuntu/unity-lens-shopping isn't it?
<Laney> will push when it's accepted
 * Laney has a fear of pushing tags which then turn out to be wrong
<didrocks> Laney: just to ensure, you bzr merge? :)
<Laney> bzr merge -r<revision> <branch>
<Laney> is that right?
<Laney> the debdiff looked good to me
<didrocks> Laney: -rrevstart..revend :)
<didrocks> Laney: as long as you are sure you didn't pick my change
<didrocks> (I think it was just merge some minutes after it)
<didrocks> so should be fine :)
<didrocks> because you know the famous story of gsettings and schemas not there :)
<chrisccoulson> sigh :(
<chrisccoulson> 2 bugs identical to bug 1058209 since the webapps addons were seeded
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1058209 in firefox "firefox re-installs Add-ons every couple of starts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1058209
 * didrocks waves good evening
<didrocks> and good week-end!
<Laney> have a nice weekend everyone!
<Laney> enjoy your secure dash shopping experience :-)
<popey> :)
<desrt> seb128: is it possible to disable the accounts-crap integration with empathy?
<seb128> desrt, you are always having nice words right? ;-)
<desrt> i prefer the ability to actually use jabber...
<seb128> desrt, dunno, ask kenvandine
<desrt> kenvandine: poke?
<seb128> desrt, uoa fail to configure your jabber account?
<desrt> yes
<desrt> i click done.  nothing happens (at all)
<xnox> and fail to migrate them as well.
<seb128> desrt, I would rather to see that fixed that worked around
<desrt> the button clicks in, then it clicks out
<seb128> desrt, do you have account-plugin-jabber installed?
<desrt> i can click it again if i like...
<seb128> xnox, bug number?
<desrt> yes
<desrt> it's on the list as well
<desrt> but it doesn't work
<seb128> :-(
<desrt> i'd like to get the normal epiphany accounts dialog
<desrt> i'm sure that would work properly
<xnox> seb128: does my housemate swearing at me counts as a bug number?
 * desrt is about to start swearing as well
<seb128> xnox, not very helpful for tracking and getting resolved
<seb128> desrt, empathy you mean? isn't empathy-accounts still there?
<desrt> ahah!
<jbicha> xnox: get your housemate to file a bug report ;)
<desrt> seb128: thanks :)
<seb128> desrt, yw
<seb128> desrt, please talk to amigadave on monday if you can
<seb128> desrt, that uoa bug should be fixed
<desrt> sigh.
<desrt> the normal dialog is working
<seb128> :-(
<desrt> but it immediately forgets my password
<seb128> xdg-runtime-dir fallout?
<desrt> no doubt due to the uoa cancer
<seb128> can you try without the runtime dir in case?
<desrt> i get really annoyed when people butcher gnome packages non-conditionally
<seb128> you are speaking without knowing at this point
<seb128> it could be the runtime stuff as well
<seb128> empathy-account is not patched afaik
 * desrt removes xdg, logout/in
<seb128> it could be an upstream bug for what we know
<desrt> empathy-accounts is fine
<desrt> it's empathy that's the problem
<seb128> you said it forgets your password
<jbicha> desrt: I think we'll drop gnome-online-accounts from the Remix if ubuntu-online-accounts can handle Contacts, Documents, & Evolution next cycle
<desrt> seb128: problem is not related to the xdg runtime stuff
<desrt> but logging out and back in again seems to make it work
<jbicha> seeing as how Empathy hard-depends on u-o-a any way
<desrt> the uoa dialog is still stuck, though
<seb128> desrt, hum, k
<desrt> but at least configuring via the empathy-accounts dialog is working
<seb128> desrt, you would need to talk to David but I think he's eod(w)
<seb128> desrt, can you do that next week?
<desrt> sure
<seb128> thanks
<desrt> meanwhile we should probably fix the empathy package to emable the uoa stuff only under unity...
<desrt> *enable
<desrt> running empathy-accounts from the commandline isn't exactly discoverable...
<desrt> also seems a bit twisted that empathy now has a qt dependency....
<seb128> we need to discuss how to make the GNOME remix more vanilla at UDS
<seb128> shame that jbicha will not be there
<seb128> jbicha, you will not be there right?
<desrt> seb128: jbicha is all-american
<seb128> (just checking if I got a wrong info)
<desrt> all america, all the time :)
<seb128> desrt, he said he was in Brussels' UDS IIRC
<seb128> well anyway
<seb128> no jbicha, no robert_ancell
<seb128> desrt, hope you will be there to defend GNOME interests :m
<seb128> :p
<desrt> i get so sick of all the patching....
<jbicha> yeah, empathy depending on qt is annoying
<seb128> use ostree ;-)
<desrt> jbicha: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/1058250
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1058250 in empathy "conditionalise empathy u-o-a dependency" [Undecided,New]
<jbicha> lol
<seb128> but honestly I think over time we are getting close of distros really supporting one desktop with the increase hard depends on stack choices
<seb128> e.g "need gdm to lock your screen"
<desrt> ya.  that's somewhat obnoxious, imho
<desrt> but from gnome's standpoint, lightdm was seen as a fork
<desrt> so blame all around, i guess?
<seb128> well it has nothing to do with lightdm
<seb128> what about kubuntu, they used kdm for years
<desrt> lightdm is the reason that ubuntu is still not using gdm
<desrt> and nobody expects to use a system with gnome and kdm...
<seb128> no, gdm is the reason why ubuntu is not using gdm anymore
<desrt> seb128: touché :)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> but well, lubuntu used  lxce, kubuntu kdm, etc
<desrt> unfortunately this is one of those cases where the fork convinces the original maintainers to start paying attention again and make their product better
<desrt> so you end up with no clear winner
<seb128> well, the point remain
<desrt> ya.  i agree
<seb128> desktops start depending on a specific login manager, init system, etc
<desrt> and it's not clear that gdm would have gotten better on its own
<desrt> maybe lightdm was necessary one way or the other...
<seb128> so the old "you can have <n> desktop and let users log into whichever they want" is sort of over
<desrt> seb128: ya.  i agree with that.
<seb128> well to be fair I'm glad we have lightdm
<desrt> it's why i think we should stop trying to support (for example) parallel installable unity/gnome
<seb128> the other way would have been to patch gdm to no end to have an unity like look
<seb128> which would have pissed me off for the patch and you off as a GNOME user ;-)
<desrt> imho the unity greeter is not as smooth of an experience (to unity) as gdm is to gnome these days...
<desrt> it's too different
<seb128> I like it, I think it looks very nice
<desrt> it does look nice
<desrt> absolutely
<desrt> but it doesn't look like unity
<desrt> not even a little
<seb128> but yeah, it's not the same UI as the desktop
<desrt> well, i guess i already said that when i said "it looks nice" ;)
<seb128> ok, on that it's time for dinner and calling it a week
<seb128> have a good w.e everyone
<seb128> see you next week!
<desrt> seb128: see you monday
<desrt> jbicha: ready to cancel gnomebuntu? :)
<jbicha> I turn away from the computer for a minute and the conversation took a sharp detour...
<desrt> seb makes a good point...
<jbicha> which?
<desrt> 14:26 < seb128> so the old "you can have <n> desktop and let users log into whichever they want" is sort of over
<jbicha> how is it over? just because gnome-shell now hard-depends on gdm being installed?
<desrt> jbicha: plus the systemd dependencies, plus the accounts services, plus the control center, plus the settings daemon
<mterry> jbicha, you won't be at UDS?  bummer
<jbicha> mterry: yeah, I wish I could go
<jbicha> maybe I should go to Boston, I didn't apply for sponsorship though
<desrt> pfft
<desrt> it's in the same country
<desrt> surely you can walk, right?
<jbicha> lol, you're almost twice as close as I am, but it's the hotel cost I'm more concerned with
<chrisccoulson> ah, congratulations unity webapps for being the only thing doing main-thread sqlite in firefox now
<chrisccoulson> on every page load!
<chrisccoulson> grrrrrrrr
<desrt> chrisccoulson: i assume sqlite has slow blocking APIs?
<desrt> fsync() issues?
<chrisccoulson> desrt, that's why upstream have spent a significant amount of time removing it's use from the UI thread :)
<chrisccoulson> and then we add it straight back again....
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-09-29
<bizhanMona> HI I have an unusual question regarding ubuntu packaging. I have compile several open source packages and have installed them in a staging directory, i.e. STAGEDIR. So for example the binary file foo is installed in .../STAGEDIR/usr/local/bin/foo  I would like to make an ubuntu package from STAGEDIR and install them on the target system. For example the file  foo will be installed in /usr/local/bin/foo. I have read ubuntu packagin
<bizhanMona> g documents but I can not figure out how to do what I just explained? Thx
<Amkei> hi, I'm trying to customize my me-menu under Lucid. Did it successfully for my message-indicator-applet by changing /usr/share/indicators/messages... so I thought changing /usr/share/indicators/me will work in a familar way. But it does not. My Question: Is there ANY possibility to change entries in ne Me-Menu under Lucid?
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-09-30
<skyline> hi i am new to linux. I am very much interested about it. where should i start
<skyline> ?
<bizhanMona> Hi I am trying to understand for ubuntu 12.04 secure boot, what is the relationship between the grub , Intel UEFI and ubuntu framework to support secure boot? Thx
<desrt> bizhanMona: my understanding is (roughly) that the stage1 bootloader will be signed with the microsoft key
<desrt> it will verify that the second stage (grub) is signed by a canonical key which will be kept in the launchpad infra
<desrt> and there will be no kernel signing
<ogra_> http://blog.canonical.com/2012/06/22/an-update-on-ubuntu-and-secure-boot/
<ogra_> also see the url from the first comment
<desrt> ie: you will have to use canonical's grub (which they can rebuild as they see fit) but you will be able to use your own kernels without signature
<bizhanMona> Thanks so much for the info: I will dive into those urls will be back with more questions :)
<desrt> uhm
<desrt> don't read the email linked from that first comment
<desrt> it's no longer the latest story
<desrt> it was suspected that the GPLv3 may cause canonical to be forced to give up their signing keys but after a clarification from the FSF this is no longer understood to be the case
<desrt> so grub _will_ be used (contrary to that email)
<desrt> here is an updated post clarifying that situation: http://blog.canonical.com/2012/09/20/quetzal-is-taking-flight-update-on-ubuntu-secure-boot-plans/
<ogra_> oh, crap that was the totally wrong url
<ogra_> yeah, rather read what desrt posted
 * ogra_ shouldn't do drive by support on sundays :)
<bizhanMona> desrt: you mentioned the grub should be signed by canonical. So the OEM vendors can not use their own key?
<desrt> the trampoline loader (signed once by microsoft) will contain canonical's key
<desrt> so it can only load a grub that has been signed by canonical
<desrt> imho our approach leaves a lot to be desired
<desrt> the fact that grub will happily hand-off to any kernel is a bit troubling from a security standpoint
<desrt> it seems like we're pretending that we've added security just for the sake of convincing microsoft to sign our trampoline code
<desrt> mind you...
<desrt> if they buy it, i'm totally happy
<desrt> because it gives the greatest amount of freedom
<bizhanMona> desrt: So what is missing in chain of trust is authentication of the kernel by grub at this time?
<desrt> ya...
<desrt> particularly considering grub hands-off to the kernel without so much as a flash on the screen these days
<desrt> if i was interested in attacking windows systems i'd grab a copy of canonical's trampoline, a signed copy of our grub and have it autostart my bootkit
<desrt> i suspect this will happen
<desrt> and it will be interesting to see microsoft's response
<bizhanMona> desrt: we were looking for FIPS-142/3 certification secure boot is big part of that, from what you explained this will not happen, Is there any plan how to handle the grub kernel authentication, does anyone working on that?
<desrt> red hat
<desrt> they've taken the approach of signing the world
<desrt> bootloader, kernel, all
<desrt> and installing their own key in the bios of the machine
<bizhanMona> Do you have any references to that please?
<desrt> oh.  i tell a lie
<desrt> they decided not to use that approach
<desrt> here's the most up to date summary: http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/12368.html
<desrt> basically the same as the canonical approach
<desrt> but they will also modify grub to only load trusted kernels
<desrt> which makes it actually secure...
<desrt> an interesing illustration of my point, though:
<desrt> if i'm on a fedora system
<desrt> and i want to install a custom kernel...
<desrt> (without disabling secureboot)
<desrt> the obvious choice is for me to install ubuntu's grub on my fedora system
<desrt> because it'll load anything i want
<desrt> so red hat is no more secure than ubuntu, as long as ubuntu's bootloader exists and is signed by microsoft
<desrt> which is exactly why i suspect that microsoft may revoke it at some point....
<desrt> because the same logic applies equally well to the security of windows machines....
<mdeslaur> even if you sign the kernel and kernel modules, you're only secure for a couple of weeks until the next kernel security issue
<desrt> ya well
<desrt> what can you do about that?
<desrt> bugs happen, of course
<mdeslaur> which means microsoft would have to revoke fedora's key every kernel security update
<desrt> but why bother exploiting small and quickly-closed kernel privilege escallation issues when you can just exploit the giant gaping hole in the front door
<desrt> mdeslaur: i think that would be a bit different....
<desrt> will they also revoke their own keys every windows update?
<mdeslaur> why bother investing time and money in getting everything signed, when the first security issue a couple of weeks later results in your key being revoked anyway?
<desrt> right.  it's an interesting point.
<desrt> it's a spectrum
<desrt> on one end you have **anything** that lets you gain control over the hardware
<desrt> and on the other end you have ultra-simple 512-byte-trampoline-rootkit-injector type things
<mdeslaur> if a fedora kernel with a known security issue can be used as a signed bootloader to circumvent windows secure boot, then microsoft has two choices: 1- they ignore it, 2- they revoke the signing key
 * desrt thinks that grub is closer to the trampoline than the full OS
<desrt> mdeslaur: yes.  absolutely.
<desrt> but how long does it take to get the kernel to the point where you can kexec() untrusted code?
<desrt> and how much crap flashes on the screen meanwhile?
<mdeslaur> desrt: that's trivial, and that's not important
<desrt> you forgot option 3
<kklimonda> mdeslaur: wouldn't kernel be signed with a "grub signing key", and when security update is issued Fedora would just have to revoke the certificate for the previous kernel? why does MS have to do that?
<desrt> microsoft asks fedora to blackball their own kernels
<desrt> how do you expect microsoft will handle their own kernel security flaws?
<mdeslaur> kklimonda: because malware authors will just use the grub that contains the key that boots the insecure kernel
<mdeslaur> desrt: fedora can't blackball their own kernels, it's technically not possible
<desrt> mdeslaur: it's just as possible as any revocation system
<desrt> there are shortcomings, of course
<kklimonda> mdeslaur: why isn't it possible?
<desrt> but if microsoft can blackball the fedora bootloader then redhat can blackball individual kernels
<mdeslaur> desrt: no, it's not. malware authors will just use the previous version of grub that contains the key that boots the insecure kernel
<kklimonda> ah
<mdeslaur> once it's out there, the only way to prevent it from being used is to have the firmware itself blacklist the signing key
<desrt> mdeslaur: the revocation list is stored in the system's firmware...
<mdeslaur> desrt: the revocation list for the grub signing key, not the revocation list for the kernel signing key
<mdeslaur> desrt: in rh,s design, the kernel signing key is stored in grub itself
<desrt> mdeslaur: so revoke your grub and push a new one out with the kernel
<mdeslaur> desrt: yes, which means microsoft will have to revoke grub's signing key once a month when a new kernel vulnerability comes out
<desrt> mdeslaur: and i suspect they will do the same thing to themselves?
<desrt> mdeslaur: one thing i can tell you with absolute certainty:
<mdeslaur> desrt: of course not, it's all smoke and mirrors
<desrt> if microsoft plans to revoke redhat keys when kernel exploits are discovered then canonical's key will be revoked on day 1
<mdeslaur> desrt: definitely
<desrt> yet somehow we are pushing forward with this plan
<desrt> after discussion with microsoft, no less
<mdeslaur> desrt: so back to my initial statement: why bother with it all if all you're doing is gaining a two week advantage?
<desrt> mdeslaur: WE GOTTA DO SOMETHING!!!
<desrt> good enough reason? :)
<mdeslaur> desrt: fedora and ubuntu are both relying on the fact that microsoft won't revoke the keys
<mdeslaur> desrt: so cross your fingers :P
<desrt> mdeslaur: revocations in the evil-security world are actually quite rare...
<mdeslaur> but, if they don't revoke, then secure boot is worthless at protecting windows machines against malware
 * desrt has never heard of the trigger actually being pulled on a dvd/bluray/hdcp revocation 
<desrt> so here's an interesting question: how is the revocation list managed?
<mdeslaur> so it's either 1- secure boot is defeated all over using a modified fedora/ubuntu grub/kernel, or 2- microsoft revokes the initial fedora/ubuntu keys and then stops signing new versions
<desrt> OS contacts microsoft's servers and uploads the new list into the firmware?
<mdeslaur> desrt: microsoft has control of the revocation list
<mdeslaur> desrt: yes
<desrt> we could just conveniently fail to do this....
<desrt> problem solved!
<mdeslaur> desrt: sure, that works for two weeks, until updated hardware starts shipping
<desrt> sure
<desrt> then you have to sign again :)
<mdeslaur> desrt: you assume microsoft is going to actually sign fedora/ubuntu stuff a second time :)
 * kklimonda finds it funny that an arbitrary company should have this kind.. oh, who am I kidding
<mdeslaur> kklimonda: yeah, right? :)
<desrt> anyway
<desrt> it's obviously insecure, in the end
<mdeslaur> yep
<desrt> but it's clear that they're trying to raise the bar, at least
<desrt> by what amount, who knows?
<mdeslaur> they're trying to prevent the windows activation cracks that insert themselves at the boot loader level
 * desrt suspects raising it high enough to securely load an unprompted-arbitrary-code-execution-platform (aka GRUB) may not be high enough
<kklimonda> mdeslaur: nice, haven't thought of this one before but it's a good point
<mdeslaur> kklimonda: that's the sole reason for secure boot's existence
<kklimonda> although I'm pretty sure current windows 7 cracks don't have to do that
<mdeslaur> kklimonda: yes, that's exactly what they do
<desrt> mdeslaur: too much tinfoil hat going around
<desrt> microsoft has some real legitimate reasons for cleaning this problem up
<mdeslaur> kklimonda: they insert themselves at the bootloader level, and emulate the bios calls to get the OEM indentification info out of the firmware
<mdeslaur> attention lurkers: I have no inside knowledge of any of this stuff, and is all pulled out of my ass. kthx.
<kklimonda> mdeslaur: ah, I know that's how it used to work but have always assumed that the newer cracks just replace some libraries in Windows itself..
<mdeslaur> kklimonda: ah, maybe. I'm not exactly an expert on what the latest stuff does.
<kklimonda> nah, you may as well be right - I haven't had to read about it in years as I still have a valid key
<kklimonda> it's just that hacking bootloader have always struck me as a very... volatile solution
<bizhanMona> h
<jbicha_> oh lovely, changing the theme to HighContrast or Adwaita makes the messaging menu and sync menu disappear :(
<jbicha_> and it makes the session menu ugly
<jbicha_> why can't they use the hicolor fallback icons like they're supposed to?
<jbicha> robert_ancell: hey could you sync libcroco for bug 1053169?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1053169 in libcroco "New upstream version 0.6.6" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1053169
<robert_ancell> jbicha, ok
<robert_ancell> jbicha, synces
<robert_ancell> jbicha, synced
<mlankhorst> just curious, does anyone here ever leave apport enabled? I would but every time i leave it on it pops up that something has gone wrong right after first use
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-09-23
<pitti> Bonjour tout le monde
<czajkowski> aloha
<Mirv> hello czajkowski
<jibel> Good morning
<Mirv> hello jibel
<jibel> Hey Mirv
<Laney> hallo
<didrocks> ok, after 2 hours just being connected to other IRC network and looking at emails, I found that IRC was weirdly too quiet. Seems I didn't join freenode :p
<Laney> a great ping avoidance tactic there
<czajkowski> didrocks: lol
<czajkowski> one way to get some work done to be fair
<BigWhale> Greetings everyone. After a long absence, I just wanted to say that you guys rock. Now, move along, nothing to see here. :)
<didrocks> czajkowski: it clearly worked! :)
<czajkowski> Laney: I haz pug! !
<mlankhorst> grr, morning
<Laney> czajkowski: I saw the picture!
<Laney> cuuuuuuute
<Laney> mlankhorst: how's the jet lag?
<mlankhorst> not bad :P
<mlankhorst> I think
<mlankhorst> only just woke up though
<bdrung> good morning. :)
<Mirv> haha didrocks, I thought you just wanted radio silence until worked through emails
<didrocks> Mirv: well, was a nice consequence but wasn't intended ;)
<Sweetshark_away> Bonjours a tous! Just a note, I am conferencing this week so expect latency ...
<desrt> Laney: hey
<Saviq> desrt, larsu bounced to you:
<Saviq> <Saviq> larsu, so, we need multiple sets of values for "infographic palettes"
<Saviq>  larsu, so that would be palette1/foreground palette1/background etc.
<Saviq>  larsu, would relocatable dconf schemas be a good way to store those in dconf?
<Saviq>  larsu, question no. 2 - to iterate over those, should they just all be stored under a common path, so, say /com/canonical/infographic/palettes/{palette1,palette2} etc.?
<Saviq>  and if so, do we need a *list* of those paths stored somewhere, or would iterating over /com/canonical/infographic/palettes/'s children be enough
<larsu> desrt: ^^
<larsu> how does gnome-terminal store profiles?
<desrt> we want to allow the user to set their own palette for infographics?
<desrt> seems a bit.... excessive
<desrt> why can't we just pick a good palette?
<Saviq> desrt, impossible
<desrt> (and maybe another one for the low-vision theme)
<Saviq> desrt, for different backgrounds
<Saviq> desrt, more over, we need those to be oem / operator-overridable
<desrt> ah.  a question of branding.
<larsu> personally, I'd go with a dictionary or array
<Saviq> desrt, yeah
<desrt> okay.
<desrt> oem overrides ~= gsettings overrides
<desrt> user ~= gsettings
<desrt> er.  ~= dconf
<desrt> but i sort of agree with larsu here.... having an entire schema to describe a palette seems to be overkill
<desrt> seems more like you should have a single array of colour names ('as')
<Saviq> desrt, that'd have to be an array of arrays
<Saviq> desrt, as we need to have multiple palettes "active" at a time, to choose from
<desrt> because you want multiple palettes, user-selectable?
<Saviq> desrt, so it's not about selecting a *single* palette, but a *set* of palettes
<desrt> what is the choice criteria between the palettes?
<Saviq> desrt, from which we'll then choose runtime
<Saviq> based on wallpaper / infographic source / whatever
<desrt> that's not really saying very much
<desrt> how do i decide between palette 0 and 1 based on wallpaper?
<desrt> the brightness of the wallpaper?
<Saviq> desrt, average color and stuff - we'll need algorithms for that
<desrt> representative colours?
<desrt> okay... but say i know the average colour for the wallpaper (and we already have an algorithm for that, btw)... how do i turn that into a choice of palette?
<desrt> go through the list and see which is a 'best fit'?
<Saviq> desrt, yeah, something like that - and then the user should be able to override, if the algorithm barfs
<desrt> okay.  this is not a setting.
<desrt> this is data.
<Saviq> desrt, I agree
<Saviq> pete-woods, ↑ input?
<desrt> the setting, if any, is that there should be a "palette name" (string?) setting that the user can set
<desrt> the palette colours themselves should not be stored in gsettings, i think
<desrt> gsettings is not really meant to be an oem override management system -- it's meant to be for settings that the user might actually want to set
<pete-woods> Saviq: I have no particular need for the palettes to be configured through dconf, but I was requested to read them from there, so that's what I'm trying to do
<desrt> there are lots of other (more boring and appropriate) ways to allow oem overrides
<larsu> there's also a widely recognized format for storing palettes (all the drawing programs use it). It's a very simple text file
<desrt> this sounds much better
<Saviq> larsu, desrt yeah, I was leaning towards some ini-file-style palettes, and only storing the path to them in gsettings
<desrt> Saviq: store the basename
<Saviq> yes
<Saviq> that
<larsu> Saviq: right. I'd go with the name, though, and have the path be something static
<larsu> ah. okay
<desrt> Saviq: then you can do a gsettings override for the default name, if you like
 * larsu has too much irc lag
<Saviq> XDG_DATA_DIR
<Saviq> FTW
<larsu> \o/
<desrt> XDG_DATA_DIRS/palettes/[basename].ext
<desrt> or whatever
<larsu> err, unity-palettes
<Saviq> pete-woods, what do you say?
<pete-woods> Saviq: that sounds sensible enough to me
<mterry> robru_, so...  any luck poking around for an answer to the ubuntu-sdk / qtaudioengine question?
<attente> alberts, hey
<attente> i'm running flashback right now but can't seem to replicate the problem
<alberts> attente: hey. what problem?
<attente> with the indicators getting mashed up with the app menu
<attente> also the *v* problem seems to be a transcription problem
<attente> i'm guessing he meant just v, but then again i don't know what value v is supposed to be
<attente> same problem there
<alberts> attente: I will try install ubuntu and test app menu myself.
<alberts> attente: but that line now is causing error. isn't it better to revert that line?
<attente> alberts, i think so
<attente> i think it should use a new MP though
<bjf> bug or feature? in recent saucy update:  i'm no longer able to set my 'caps lock' to 'ctrl' with: dconf write /org/gnome/libgnomekbd/keyboard/options "['ctrl\tctrl:nocaps']"
<bjf> is there a new way to do this?
<alberts> attente: how did you test indicator-applet problem? I added comment on merge proposal.
<attente> alberts, i tested it and everything seemed fine
<attente> but i guess there's something wrong on my end if it's broken from a clean daily build
<alberts> attente, you tested on saucy, right? in gnome flashback session?
<attente> alberts, is there something i need to do other than logging into the flashback session?
<attente> alberts, yes
<alberts> attente: yes. 1) you need install indicator-applet, indicator-applet-appmenu, indicator-session as they are not installed by default. Than you have to add for example indicator-applet-session or indicator-applet-appmenu or indicator-applet to panel.
<alberts> without fix indicator applet session will load other indicators too, but it should load only session indicator.
<alberts> same thing is reported against indicator-applet-appmenu, but i cannot test it es appmenu does not work on my real install nor on virtualbox.
<attente> alberts, ok, i'll give it a try now
<attente> alberts, how do you modify the panel?
<alberts> attente: Win + Alt + Right click on the panel
<attente> alberts, oh wow, that definitely broke something...
<attente> the act of just adding something to the panel seems to just clear the entire thing
<alberts> attente: no, it is because of indicator-applet-appmenu.
<alberts> kill indicator-applet-appmenu process
<alberts> i would suggest to test that bug with indicator-applet-session
<attente> ok
<attente> ok, alberts, i'll test your branch right now
<bjf> in saucy, where did the "Keyboard Layout Options" dialog go to?
<alberts> attente: seems that indicator-applet-appmenu does not work because of libappmenu.so (appmenu indicator?)
<alberts> CRITICAL: Gtk - gtk_box_pack: assertion 'gtk_widget_get_parent (child) == NULL' failed
<alberts> WARNING: Gtk - gtk_menu_attach_to_widget(): menu already attached to GtkModelMenuItem
<attente> alberts, yeah, i can't seem to get it working properly
<attente> even adding the session indicator doesn't seem to appear
<alberts> Maybe it does not work only on x64. That could explain why it worked for bug reporter
<alberts> did you kill indicator-applet-appmenu process?
<attente> i did, but it seems to be running again
<attente> ah, there we go
<attente> session indicator is back :)
<alberts> are you testing my branch now? if yes, you should see only session indicator. if no, than you will see session indicator + other indicators.
<attente> alberts, yep, it seems to work fine
<attente> i guess that appmenu indicator is a totally different bug though
<alberts> attente: yes, i think it is different but too
<attente> ok alberts, going to check one more time with the old version to make sure we don't have a regression
<alberts> attente: ok. :)
<attente> alberts, looks good :)
<Laney> pitti: hello! got a minute for timedated? :P
<Laney> We just found out in #ubuntu-touch that it relies on using temporary files for atomic symlinks/writes to update the timezone and this breaks in unfortunate ways on the ro phone images
<Laney> pitti: cjwatson's suggestion is to symlink it instead to a symlink in a writeable directory somewhere and do manipulations in there
<Laney> Requires probably un-upstreamable code changes though
<tedg> desrt, Did your patch to "crash" on criticals land in GLib?
<alberts> attente: thanks for approving. :) who can approve merge proposals in ubuntu-themes? i would love to see approved and merged your branches.
<attente> alberts, np! i'm not sure about themes, maybe xnox?
<jasoncwarner> Laney attente didrocks fyi, lightdm was supposed to land today, but a test failed so might not, but we should be ready for it tomorrow
<jasoncwarner> attente will all your language settings just work when lightdm lands?
<Laney> w-o-w
<didrocks> jasoncwarner: ok, thanks for the info!
<jasoncwarner> Laney I'd love if that timedate was ready to go when it landed ;)
 * jasoncwarner fingers crossed!
<Laney> larsu: I think I'm an idiot because I can't get the bluetooth-enabled action to change state even with the new i-bluetooth
<blkperl> so bug 1213744 has completely broken thunderbird on my lab of ubuntu machines, is there going to be a fix soon?
<Laney> I'm trying actiongroup.enabled.activate(false) but no-oooo
<Laney> jasoncwarner: ya, me too; hoping pitti has some wisdom there tomorrow
<larsu> Laney: leave out the "false", that action doesn't have a parameter
<jasoncwarner> thanks, Laney
<Laney> larsu: If I activate it without a parameter the state doesn't change either. :-/
<Laney> code comin' up
<larsu> Laney: ya, this is the bug in i-power that charles' branch fixes
<Laney> no I installed that
<larsu> oh, then it might be a bug in qml, I haven't tested that yet
<larsu> s/qml/qmenumodel
<Laney> hrhr
<Laney> well, maybe it's a problem with me
<alberts> who knows why there is no network indicator icon in gnome-session-flashback?
<Laney> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6146339/
<larsu> Laney: does the state change with `gdbus call --session --dest com.canonical.indicator.bluetooth --object-path /com/canonical/indicator/bluetooth --method org.gtk.Actions.Activate bluetooth-enabled [] {}`?
<Laney> nein
<Laney> maybe that indicates I didn't install it correctly
<larsu> Laney: note that there's also still a bug in g-c-c. The switch behaves weirdly
<larsu> and sometimes resets the state
 * Laney nods
<Laney> I haven't been using that though
<larsu> hm, weird
<Laney> give me a second
<attente> jasoncwarner, is this the phone? because the MP still hasn't been merged yet...
<Laney> I'm just approving that!
<attente> oh. ha, thanks Laney :)
<alberts> attente: why ps-jenkins failed approve merge proposal for indicator-applet?
<attente> alberts, not sure, it just says there's a problem with the GPG signature
<Laney> attente: Maybe not; missing whatever Depends to provide com.canonical.keyboard.maliit
<Laney> larsu: got the new one with the patch from charles now and it still doesn't toggle unfortunately :(
<attente> Laney, sorry, the branch that provides that hasn't been merged into the ubuntu-keyboard
<Laney> attente: ah, well that'll be needed then
<Laney> apply ze pressure
<charles> I don't think the change to i-bluetooth is the problem
<attente> Laney, sure :)
<Laney> I got the impression that the activating it from gdbus worked for larsu but maybe not
<larsu> Laney: yes, it does work for me. What does `gdbus call --session --dest  com.canonical.indicator.bluetooth --object-path /com/canonical/indicator/bluetooth --method  org.gtk.Actions.Activate bluetooth-enabled
<larsu> oops
<larsu> wrong copy/paste
<larsu> what does all of that above with s/Activate/Describe return?
<Laney> ((true, signature '', [<true>]),)
<larsu> okay, so bluetooth is on for you right now?
<larsu> (last member of that tuple is the state)
<Laney> yeah
<larsu> and if you now call Activate, does that return any error?
<larsu> of not, what des Describe return after calling Activate?
<alberts> attente: and what next? now it says needs review...
<Laney> oh, hang on
<Laney> I was accidently calling it over ssh
<Laney> to my desktop which doesn't have bt hardware
<attente> alberts, i'm not sure, i think it's just a hiccough with jenkins
<jasoncwarner> attente: yes, the phone. what is holding up the MP from being merged?
<jasoncwarner> oh, didn't see laney was on that.
<Laney> seems to work on my laptop with old i-bluetooth
<Laney> so with no hardware you can try to activate the action but it'll never change
<larsu> sounds like a bug :)
<larsu> charles: ^^
<charles> Laney, is /dev/rfkill writable on your system?
<Laney> my user has an rw acl
<charles> k
<Laney> anyway, yay; it seems to work on my laptop
<larsu> \o/
<jasoncwarner> attente didn't quite follow the thread, will the language and keyboard settings be ready when lightdm lands tomorrowish?
<Laney> nice, seems to hide correctly too
<Laney> will MP that tomorrow if location works as well and it works on the device
<Laney> jasoncwarner: attente said it's waiting for a branch to get merged into ubuntu-keyboard
<jasoncwarner> didrocks slangasek says the download service should land tomorrow. can you get with him and barry etc to know what we would need to do to update the updater?
<attente> jasoncwarner, i don't think it will...
<jasoncwarner> Laney attente is there a specific branch? i'll start poking people
<attente> jasoncwarner, it's this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/ubuntu-keyboard/gsettings-schema/+merge/185121
<attente> but the problem is, if it hasn't been merged yet, i doubt those settings are being used by maliit
 * Laney is off for now, see you
<jasoncwarner> attente who needs to merge it?
<attente> jasoncwarner, tmoenicke
<charles> https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/ubuntu-system-settings/bluetooth-plugin/+merge/186957 is finally passing jenkins
<charles> who has a headset s.t. they can do a full review? :)
<charles> Laney did a good partial review wrt code inspection
<attente> alberts, i'll see if i can trigger a rebuild
<alberts> attente: ok, thanks!
<attente> alberts, sorry, looks like i can't do it myself, we'll have to look for someone else to do it :(
<alberts> attente: do you know who can do it? I am new here, so I don't know anyone.
<bjf> in saucy, where did the "Keyboard Layout Options" dialog go to?
<robru_> mterry, no, haven't heard from zoltan
<mterry> robru_, I poked him in #ubuntu-touch earlier, he didn't reply
<robru_> mterry, today? bah. quite the vacation!
<ogra_> i see him talking in ci-eng
<robru_> mterry, which bug was it again?
<robru_> mterry, actually I just got his attention in #canonical
<attente> fginther, hi, do you know who can trigger a rebuild of this? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/indicator-applet-saucy-amd64-autolanding/7/console
<fginther> attente, if you re-approve the merge proposal, it will re-run.
<attente> fginther, oh, ok, thanks!
<dupondje> Any idea's why my cursor would keep blinking when something redraws (its very noticable when playing audio in audacious).
<dupondje> Known bug in Saucy ?
<bjf> in saucy, where did the "Keyboard Layout Options" dialog go to?
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-09-24
<bjf> in saucy, where did the "Keyboard Layout Options" dialog go to?
<Mirv> bjf: control center -> keyboard -> layout options (link in bottom left corner)
<jibel> Mirv, there is no such thing as layout options anymore apparently. That feature that allows the user to change the compose key or the behavior of certain keys
<jibel> probably too powerful for us mere mortals
<pitti> Good morning
<Mirv> jibel: right, those ones.. can't find those, true
<pitti> Laney: what do you mean? isn't /etc/timezone writable?
<pitti> Laney: i. e. you want to symlink /etc/timezone to some place else, and make logind create the new file in that "else" place instead?
<pitti> Laney: we can certainly add a readlink() in between there
<pitti> Laney: it just seems weird to make /etc/ not writable; that is the very directory where such modifications should happen, after all?
<Laney> morning
<Laney> pitti: It wants to do atomic writes, i.e. creating temporary files/symlinks and then moving them into place
<pitti> hey Laney, good morning
<pitti> Laney: right, but that semantics isn't possible when /etc/timezone points to someplace else
<Laney> and it's a problem because (a) you can't make the temporary file
<Laney> and (b) you can't unlink the old one because it's a mountpoint
<pitti> so if /etc/ isn't writable, we need to introduce a race condition
<Laney> seems so
<pitti> Laney: mount point?
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey Laney pitti
<Laney> /dev/mmcblk0p23 on /etc/localtime type ext4 (rw,relatime,data=ordered)
<Laney> hi seb128!
<Laney> how are you? good holidays?
<JackYu> morning, seb128.
<pitti> bonjour seb128, ça va ? comment sont tes vacances ?
<seb128> Laney, I'm good, great holidays thanks
<seb128> pitti, elles étaient très bien, merci
<pitti> Laney: arf, I didn't know one could put mounts on a file
<Laney> not entirely up to speed on how it works technically
<Laney> so /etc/timezone (and /etc/adjtime) is a file and /etc/localtime is a symlink
<Laney> for the first two you can do the write non-atomically but the symlink is a bit harder
<pitti> Laney: I thought you just said it was a mount point, not a symlink?
<Laney> sorry, it wants to be a symlink
<Laney> timedated wants it to be
<Laney> but in the images it's actually a file
<Laney> so you get a warning
<pitti> Laney: I guess it wouldn't help if timedated would actually put it as a file, as both break with a mount point
<pitti> but I don't understand how it can be a mount point in the first place
<Laney> atomic writing does
<pitti> you can't *ever* update that
<Laney> you can write to it
<pitti> no, you can't do atomic writes
<Laney> right
<Laney> that's what we have to break
<pitti> an application which tries to read it in the middle of writing would probably just crash
<pitti> so that madness with mount points has to go
<pitti> it at least needs to be a symlink, and then we can at least atomically update the target
<pitti> that still means a race condition for programs, but they at least won't see a half-written one
<Laney> so we can make a writeable directory
<Laney> and have timedated do its thing in there, with /etc/stuff pointing into it
<pitti> partition 23 seems to suggest that we use similar stuff for other files?
<Laney> yeah that's how the ro images work
<Laney> they have this whitelist of writeable files
<pitti> why don't we just have a single writable /data and put symlinks into those?
<pitti> umpteen partitions for every single writable file seems like a waste of space, too, aside from the fact that they break rename()
<pitti> perhaps an overlayfs on top of /etc might be better, then everythign ought to work without such hacks
<Laney> I don't know
<Laney> It's Stéphane's baby really
<Laney> (you're right that it would make life easier, but I guess that this was considered at the time)
<pitti> well, "easier" is one thing, but I don't see how it make even possible with that schema
<xnox> pitti: overlayfs is not in  upstream kernel, and as far as I remember we do not have it in all kernels on touch. Plus overlayfs lacks inotify. Hence the scheme of bind-mounting files to be writtable (that type of mounts is supported by android kernels)
<pitti> I guess stgraber is well aware of overlayfs/aufs, but ISTR that neither of them works on arm
<xnox> (if any)
<pitti> xnox: a bind-mounted file supports inotify?
<xnox> pitti: sorry, supported as in supported to become writtable across all android kernels. Haven't checked inotify on bind-mounted single files, probably needs additional tests in upstart cause I don't think we ever done that before.
<Laney> I mean the whole of /etc/ could be bind mounted in this way
<xnox> Laney: i think that would be too much for system-image updates. As we don't have dpkg to resolve conffile changes =/
<pitti> xnox: even if inotify would support bind-mounted files, that seems like a horrible race condition
<pitti> exactly when these fire, programs would probably run into half-written files
<xnox> pitti: well upstart is fine, it checks and parses and ignores incomplete writes. And it only loads up the updated config for the next "start", the config of the running job or restarted one is never modified.
<pitti> so a timedated hack would be to not use a symlink, but copy the file contents, AFACS?
<pitti> "AFAICS"
<Laney> xnox: Already some of the whitelisted files are conffiles
<xnox> (among with supporting / catching a few other ways of writting files atomically - e.g. rm & mv, mv, etc.)
<pitti> but still, this mount approach isn't a real solution
<xnox> =/
<xnox> true.
<Laney> copy the contents> that's what /etc/localtime ships as currently
<Laney> look in dmesg of an ro booted device and you will see the warning from timedated about that
<seb128> Laney, do you think you could do me a short summary of what happened in system settings while I was away? I went through email, seems wifi got in, bluetooth is being reviewed (cmake switch as well)
<Laney> you could have the symlink if you do the rw-intermediate-directory thing though
<seb128> Laney, nice work on the env variable to show the hidden UI bits
<Laney> seb128: cmake is still broken but getting there; see my last comment
<Laney> wifi got in, hid loads of things (thanks)
<Laney> still some more things to hide no doubt
<Laney> bluetooth is proposed, sil2100 did some small tweaks to background
<Laney> and is going to work on removing the example content / greeter background option (asked m pt to update that design)
<Laney> I have a branch for "measure disk usage" up for review
<Laney> we got the cpp click package backend in
<Laney> that might be it
<Laney> yesterday I got the qmenumodel toggling of bluetooth working
<Laney> will do location and then mp that in a bit
<seb128> Laney, great, I just read through mp and show your disk usage one ... I think it would be nice to update values one by one as the results come
<seb128> Laney, as long as we have a spinner on a "calculating..." placeholder until the results come back
<Laney> well, then I have two problems
<Laney> 1. I don't know how to pass a particular signal to the callback function
<Laney> 2. Not sure how to update the graph
<Laney> Currently it's grey and then goes coloured when they all come in at once
<seb128> ok
<Laney> hmm, maybe that second one would be ok though
<Laney> not sure
<seb128> I though you were trying to get out of your way to "sync" them
<seb128> I'm fine with the current approach
<Laney> I think the syncing looks nice anyway :P
<Laney> and it's what android does ;-)
<Laney> if you know how to get around 1. I'm happy to try it
<seb128> I don't no, and I'm sure we have enough to do without to poke around to change things that are working
<seb128> let's revisit stuff after v1
<Laney> k
<seb128> Laney, from the backlog I guess you are working on bug #1227520 ?
<Laney> come on bot
<seb128> sorry, the title made me think it was something else
<Laney> seb128: yesterday I checked if the dbus calls work
<Laney> and we found out that they do not
<Laney> that's what I was discussing with pitti
<seb128> because of lightdm/logind?
<Laney> no, because of read-only /etc
<seb128> that confuses dbus?
<Laney> it breaks atomic updates that timedated tries to do
<Laney> create temporary file, rename it into place
<Laney> you can't do either of those things with the way it's set up now
<seb128> oh, I see
<seb128> ok, so back to the backlog
<seb128> should I assign the bug to you?
<Laney> I was hoping pitti would offer to do the timedated change (probably be faster/better than me) :P
<Laney> but if not then I can try to do it
<seb128> Laney, is the issue as systemd one then?
<Laney> we have to hack around it in timedated
<Laney> unless we can convince people to fix the ro scheme for /etc
<Laney> not sure how likely that is
<seb128> Laney, can you drop some comments in the bug report?
<seb128> I made it affect systemd as well
<Laney> ok
<pitti> Laney: well, I can't
<Laney> seb128: there's also https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1227690 which I don't really understand
<pitti> there's no way to make an atomic /etc/localtime change with that mount schema
<Laney> pitti: The hack-around is the symlink-into-writable-directory thing
<Laney> that should work, right>?
<pitti> and I am so much not going to do that for main Ubunut
<Laney> like: catch EROFS, do weird stuff in that case
<pitti> Laney: yes, but that would be needed on desktop/server Ubuntu as well, and first be changed in the phone images?
<seb128> Laney, that but is upstart-app-launcher one I think, let me reassign/Cc ted
<pitti> Laney: oh, like in that fallback manner; yes, that would work
<Laney> I can't imagine upstream ever wanting to take that though :(
<pitti> Laney: eek OMG no
<pitti> this is evil, bad, and wrong
<Laney> haha
<pitti> this is not a patch which you *ever* want to show anyone
<Laney> that's when you question our sanity really
<pitti> Laney: won't we run into the same issue with hostnamed, programs that change fstab, etc/
<pitti> ?
<pitti> it seems our time would be much better spent with building aufs/overlayfs for our arm kernels than tryign to find all such issues and introduce wrong and messy patches to work around those
<Laney> yeah, when we want to enable everything for convergance
<seb128> we should start an ubuntu-phone or ubuntu-devel discussion on the topic
<Laney> The problem we have /now/ is the pressure to get this timezone changing working
<Laney> seb128: pitti: updated https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1227520
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> did anyone else notice that <super>-<number> does not bring up the app if it's on another work space? since last week's unity+compiz+nux updates?
<dholbach> and for some reason everything feels super slow (TB, FF primarily)
<pitti> dholbach: confirmed
<jibel> dholbach, I reported bug 1229540 this morning
<dholbach> thanks a bunch jibel
<jibel> dholbach, also notified #u-unity but no response
<dholbach> did you notice a general slowness as well?
<jibel> no slowness, but I rebooted my machine this morning
<dholbach> even after a reboot it's dog-slow :/
<jibel> I'm using the driver radeon with an ATI card if that makes a difference
<jibel> I'll try on intel
<dholbach> I'm on intel
<seb128> you should probably ping the compiz/unity guys on #ubuntu-unity
<seb128> you are mostly speaking to the wrong people here
<jibel> I did twice
<seb128> I didn't say you didn't
<seb128> but you better have that discussion on #ubuntu-unity
<jibel> k
<seb128> we are mostly users of compiz here nowadays
<dholbach> seb128, will do
<dholbach> seb128, and welcome back!
<seb128> better to discuss things where the upstream guys can read it
<seb128> dholbach, thanks ;-)
<dholbach> you're right
<dholbach> I just thought I'd 1) hangout with the cool kids in here for a sec and 2) there'd be enough overlap :)
<seb128> dholbach, we share your annoyances but can't really be useful there ;-)
<seb128> jibel, dholbach: looking at the changelog of compiz, that's probably an issue for twosend, not sure at what time he's around though
<bdrung> hi, since today i cannot login to my raring machine. my password gets accepted by lightdm and it takes one second to load, but then falls back to the lightdm screen. are there any pointers how to debug that failure?
<seb128> bdrung, trying looking to ~/.xsession-errors and .cache/upstart/gnome-session.log
<seb128> bdrung, it's likely gnome-session or something in the session not starting
<bdrung> seb128: both files are empty/do not exist
<seb128> weird
<bdrung> logging in on a VT works without problems
<seb128> startx -- :1 works to start your session?
<bdrung> it loads the wallpaper and i can move the cursor
<bdrung> a popup comes up asking for my keyring password
<seb128> seems like the session start but not unity...
<bdrung> right click works, but no unity
<seb128> still not .xsession-errors or ~/.cache/upstart/*.log with useful infos?
<didrocks> still no review on my branch? what are you doing seb128? I'll complain ;)
 * didrocks runs…
<seb128> you should have a gnome-session.log
 * seb128 aims at didrocks
 * didrocks runs faster
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> ;)
 * ogra_ goes to find another channel ... to much sports in here today 
<bdrung> now i have a .xsession-error: http://paste.debian.net/45575/
<seb128> bdrung, from that log it seems unity is not in the compiz profiles list :/
<bdrung> how can that happen? i haven't touched any compiz configuration for weeks.
<seb128> dunno, maybe something touched the config...
<seb128> bdrung, try to "gsettings reset org.compiz.core:/org/compiz/profiles/unity/plugins/core/ active-plugins"
<bdrung> i have enabled the unity plugin and unity is back.
<seb128> ok
<czajkowski> aloha
<seb128> bdrung, it could be that unity failed to load for another reason (like buggy xorg/driver/config) and compiz disabled it
<bdrung> maybe. re-enabling the unity plugin fixed the initial login problem. thanks for your help. i will see if the issue happens again and report a bug in that case.
<Laney> jdstrand: did you forward https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glib2.0/+bug/1227295 ?
<jdstrand> Laney: not yet
<Laney> jdstrand: could you, please?
<Laney> larsu: Does activating location-detection-enabled (indicator-location) work for you?
<Laney> Or is it not supposed to work yet on the device? nexus 4
<larsu> Laney: no clue, never tried it
<larsu> let me try on my galaxy nexus
<Laney> thanks
<Laney> sorry for making you my go-to action/indicator guy :P
<larsu> heh, that's fine :)
<Laney> I'll ask ted later if you don't know
<larsu> Laney: doesn't work.
<larsu> ugh. The indicator is doing the wrong thing
<larsu> it checks the box even though the underlying action didn't report back that it was toggled
 * larsu shakes fist at dednick 
<Laney> heh
<larsu> sounds like you need to talk to ted indeed. I have no clue when/if location detection is supposed to work
<larsu> and whether you can fake it
<Laney> ok
<Laney> I'll leave it hooked up but hidden in this MP
<jdstrand> Laney: done
<Laney> jdstrand: merci!
<dednick> larsu: if it can't change, then it shouldnt be enabled. it's the same as saying that a slider value shouldnt change until the acion changes the value.
<dednick> larsu: unfortunately we dont get any feedback on the success of activation/changeState.
<larsu> dednick: I agree, but sometimes you don't know in advance
<larsu> dednick: yes you do, which is my point...
<dednick> larsu: only that the value changes to match though ?
<larsu> I wonder why we're seeing this at all. GtkMenuTracker does the right thing here
<dednick> larsu: how do we get feedback?
<larsu> dednick: you call activate, and later the action changes state
<larsu> you only ever update the check mark in response to the action changing state
<larsu> (which might happen for other reasons as well)
<dednick> yeah, but if it doesnt change, then the action state doesnt get updated, so no feedback
<dednick> we only get feedback if it changes, which wont help in some cases.
<larsu> dednick: well, the feedback is that it doesn't change
<larsu> right now, the location check mark changes, even though the action (and thus the device) didn't get turned on
<dednick> larsu: so you are saying that we dont do any visual change for when you select the checkbox until you get the update that it changes. This does not work for a slider.
<larsu> dednick: technically it does :P  But yeah, that's a good point.
<larsu> desrt: have you thought about this before? ^^ How is shell doing it?
<desrt> larsu: this situation happens in a lot of places .. like with pulseaudio or video players
<attente> seb128, hey, welcome back
<desrt> what are they doing?
<dednick> fyi, i dont think there's even a way at the moment to stop the Checknbox/Switch from visually changing it when you press it. other than eating the mousepresses.
<desrt> i'd guess that they have some time-based buffer for receiving updates... and if they don't get updated to where they think they should be, they move the slider back
<larsu> desrt: I know. Just talking about the concept in general (we started out with a checkbox that doesn't behave correctly)
<desrt> ah.  this disease again :)
<desrt> gtk had this problem and we had to 'cure' it
<seb128> attente, hey, thanks! how are you?
<desrt> the toolkit should not have the logic inside of it about what happens when a button is clicked, imho
<desrt> it should just tell the app that it was clicked
<attente> seb128, i'm good, vacation was good?
<seb128> attente, yes, it was great to away from the computer for a while ;-)
<seb128> attente, less fun to catch up with all the emails and backlog after that though...
<attente> ha.. i guessed.. :)
<larsu> seb128: mark all as read!
<larsu> desrt: ya, I agree...
<desrt> seb128: i didn't send you any mail, so i agree with larsu
<larsu> desrt: same reason for me, which is  why I proposed it in the first place ;)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> desrt, larsu sent me emails
<dednick> larsu, desrt: problem still remains with slider...once you release the drag, you have to assume that the value has been updated.
<seb128> though that was just travel organization and I replied by then
<larsu> seb128: I did? Oh, but you answered them already ;)
<desrt> dednick: i think implementing a slider in this situation is difficult but not impossible
<seb128> larsu, indeed ;-)
<larsu> because obviously you have a filter for marking mails from me as highest prio
<desrt> dednick: i've seen places where sliders have a 'real value' in the background behind them that updates independent of the part the user drags, but that seems a bit janky...
<dednick> desrt: yeah, well i guess you could do some validation timeout or some such horrible thing
<desrt> so instead i'd recommend having a couple of timers and playing with them until you get the right feel
<desrt> one timer checks how long it was since the last user interaction and puts you in an 'interactive' mode for, say, 1 second
<desrt> the other timer delays application of update signals from the service if they conflict with the last user-provided value
<desrt> so if you are in interactive mode and an update from the server comes and it doesn't agree with what the user just entered 200ms ago, you wait an extra 500ms
<desrt> if more updates come, discard it
<desrt> if that was the last update to come, take it and move the slider to that spot
<desrt> that way the slider always correctly reflects the state on the service, but maybe after a delay
<desrt> in fact, probably it's enough to just have the one interactivity timer
<desrt> and do the sync-up to the last value from the service after 1 second of no interaction
 * larsu has been meaning to do something like this for the volume slider
<desrt> for the case where the user is manipulating the value the value from the service will always settle on the user's chosen value, so it will always end up ignoring all updates, effectively and the toolkit will have control
<larsu> but then, bugs :/
<desrt> but for the case where the changes are coming from elsewhere (like if some other app changes the volume level) you really do need to let the service win
<larsu> desrt: the same argument can be made for checkboxes
<larsu> and I'm fairly close to making it…
<desrt> i was thinking about that, but it's not really the same
<desrt> the difference with checkboxes is that it's not normal for the user to click them twice in the amount of time before the server responds
<larsu> it does give the feedback that dednick was talking about though, in a fairly cool way even
<desrt> whereas with sliders it's quite normal to get a flurry of updates during the round-trip time
<larsu> well the case we're talking about is when the checkbox cannot be updated, rigfht
<larsu> currently (in gtk), nothing happens when you activate
<larsu> which ... sucks
<desrt> a more interesting question is a switch
<desrt> particularly one that the user can drag
<seb128> Laney, jdstrand: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=708677 ... not sure if you care about the credit, seems like ebassi just copied the patch and added himself as "from" for it ...
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 708677 in gio "incorrect object path 'deskop' used in gio/gdbusobjectmanagerclient.c" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> desrt, ^ if you get to commit that
<dednick> larsu, desrt: yes, it would be good if it enabled for a a second then disbaled again.
<desrt> because then part of the widget is a piece that the user may have moved themselves....
<larsu> desrt: but if you were to check it and then de-check it after a timeout if the service doesn't acknowledge...
<larsu> desrt: that distinction is utterly meaningless
<desrt> larsu: what if the service is just very very slow today?
<desrt> then it _re_checks again?
<larsu> desrt: on a user-visible scale? 1 second slow?
<larsu> same problem with the slider...
<desrt> true
<larsu> and a bug in the servuce
<larsu> *service
<desrt> well, maybe the system is just super heavily loaded
<larsu> you'll always have problems then
<larsu> like, not being able to open the menu even
<larsu> or move the cursor
<larsu> I don't know, it just occured to me that this would be a single rule for all widgets
<larsu> which is kind of appealing
<desrt> seb128: i'll commit it with the correct author
<seb128> desrt, thanks
<desrt> our first .1 update!
<desrt> seb128: actually, it's not clear who the original author is... that's probably why ebassi did what he did
<desrt> do you have the LP bug?
<seb128> desrt, bug #1227295
<desrt> thx
<seb128> desrt, jdstrand is the author
<desrt> k.
<dednick> larsu, desrt: this way we dont have to change the toolkit. We can just add a ValueValidator to the Components we use. Otherwise it would mean some vairly intrusive API changes.
<seb128> session restart, brb
<dednick> well, maybe not API, but functionality...
<desrt> dednick: larsu's extension of my own argument kinda convinces me
<desrt> i'm just not crazy about timer-based behaviour
<dednick> well, no...
<desrt> unless it's absolutely required (as i feel it is for the slider case)
<larsu> let's ask a pro. mpt?
<larsu> mpt: imagine a check box that turns some hardware thing on. The hardware takes a noticible amount of time before it notifies the check box whether it was successfully turned on
<larsu> mpt: should the checkbox stay unchecked while this is happening, or should it be checked and then uncheck after a while (maybe with some animation that communicates an error)
<desrt> seb128: k.  done.  thanks for the poke.
<seb128> desrt, thanks!
<seb128> desrt, you typoed Jamie as James :p
<desrt> seb128: that's his name in bugzilla...
<seb128> oh, right
<seb128> guess he knows what he's doing ;-)
<desrt> one would hope :p
<desrt> seb128: good to have you back, btw :)
<seb128> desrt, thanks ;-)
<Laney> tedg: Do you know if the location/gps actions are supposed to work currently?
<Laney> the enabled toggles
<tedg> Laney, No, I don't.  We put them onto platform API, and they had a mock in when we did it.  I'm not sure if that got replaced.
<tedg> Laney, Probably a ricmm or tvoss question.
<Laney> tedg: so the indicator uses that to get its state?
<tedg> Laney, Correct, and to set it.  It's all through that API.
<Laney> ok
<mpt> larsu, hah, I just got out of a design workshop about notifications-in-general
<larsu> mpt: awesome. I hope you talked about this (most important) issue
<mpt> larsu, in that particular case, I would make the checkbox checked+insensitive and put a spinner at its trailing end. When the action completes, restore its sensitivity and remove the spinner. If it failed, put up an error alert.
<larsu> dednick, desrt: what do you think? ^^
<larsu> mpt: thanks, that sounds reasonable. Even if a bit more elaborate than what we thought about ;)
<mpt> larsu, what's the hardware thing?
<desrt> hmm
<desrt> what if it's not hardware, but rather something more simple
<Laney> Interesting, just saw the background redesign
<Laney> where's sil2100?
<larsu> mpt: the example was hypothetical. Almost every indicator has one of those though (location, bluetooth, wifi)
<Laney> kenvandine: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Appearance#Phone is that all going to be possible with the picker/gallery as it stands?
<mpt> larsu, oh, you didn't say this is inside menus
<desrt> ie: something that will almost certainly succeed, but will probably take a (very short) amount of time before doing so?
<larsu> mpt: well, this was for indictors on the phone, but we're interested in the menu case as well
<larsu> but they simply disappear after activating an item, so that seems boring
<mpt> larsu, desrt: I specced the inside-menu case in <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MenuLayout#Horizontal_padding>: "a spinner, for an item that is in the progress of becoming checked "
<mpt> larsu, desrt: I should have said "...or unchecked"
<desrt> mpt: the problem is, from a technical standpoint, _all_ checkboxes work like this
<dednick> mpt: spinner at trailing end. how about for switches/sliders ?
<desrt> i assume you agree that it would be ridiculous to have a spinner on all checkboxes
<larsu> desrt: you could show the spinner after 50ms or so
<desrt> larsu's example of turning on some hardware was slightly misleading
<mpt> ^
<desrt> larsu: more like 200ms and i'm sold
<larsu> desrt: misleading, but easiest to explain without explaining mpt the workings of GActionGroup
<larsu> desrt: meh
<desrt> 50ms is not long on a heavily-loaded under-powered device
<mpt> desrt, most of the time you wouldn't see it, because the thing would finish checking/unchecking before you managed to reopen the menu.
<desrt> larsu: the important point here is that this is for _every_ checkbox
<larsu> desrt: the problem is that this makes the menu stateful :(
<desrt> larsu: transiently so
<larsu> ya, but still
<larsu> closing and the opening the menu would have to retain the "I recently activated this item" state
<larsu> but you could just keep the menu around for the timeout
<desrt> ...
<desrt> yes.  precisely.
<desrt> we do that sort of pinning in all kinds of cases
<desrt> we might want to do that just from a normal caching perspective
<dednick> mpt: hm. the checkbox needs redesign if it's going to fit into that padding spec.
<larsu> fair enough
<dednick> assuming that's valid for touch as well.
<mpt> dednick, that padding diagram is a PC menu, not a phone one. However, I do think checkmarks and radio items should be to the left of their labels regardless of form factor.
<mpt> That's something I need to argue with Marcus and Rosie. :-)
<dednick> mpt: sure. check is alreay on left. but not to left of the regular padding. It's currently where the icon is.
<mpt> But which side they're on wouldn't affect the behavior of a spinner in their place.
<seb128> Laney, no design change at this point (we just received an email about that today), so that background selector redesign is going to be for next cycle
<kenvandine> Laney, no...
<kenvandine> hey seb128!
<seb128> kenvandine, hey! ;-)
<dednick> mpt: so we want spinner on the right (trailing) then?
<mpt> dednick, GTK used to make that same mistake, which meant that you could never have an item that had an icon and a checkmark simultaneously.
<Laney> seb128: well, it needs to change from what it is now
<mpt> dednick, not that that's common, but the current wi-fi network is an example of an item that has both an icon and a radio mark.
<seb128> Laney, just hide one of the 2 images and drop the selector at the bottom
<seb128> Laney, e.g make it one image that call the picker
<mpt> dednick, a spinner replacing the checkmark, wherever that happens to be.
<seb128> Laney, did sil2100 did the change to hide the welcome screen image (I think I saw that in my emails when going over mrs)
<Laney> I don't think so
<Laney> but might have missed it
<Laney> he did one to show the ui elements
<seb128> Laney, ok, maybe I got confused by that one
<dednick> mpt: ok. the alignment might be a problem in current touch design. The checkbox (4.25 gu) is wider than the menu item padding (2 gu)
<bjf> Mirv, i was referring to the layout options dialog that allowed you to change the caps lock key to a ctrl key.
<mpt> desrt, I'm surprised that you say this is for *every* checkbox. I wouldn't have thought it would be asynchronous by default. Conceivably the menu you're reopening might be removed entirely (or have items removed from it) in response to your previous selection.
<seb128> Laney, ok, he did one to hide "message on the welcome screen", that's what I was thinking about
<Laney> ah
<mpt> desrt, imagine just for the sake of argument that a "Private Browsing" checkmark item was inside a browser's "History" menu. One result of checking it is that all the history items disappear from the menu. Why would the menu be reopenable before that completed?
<seb128> Laney, well, anyway, no free slot for new design and we got instructions to delay design changes, so let's do the simple case with one image
<Laney> I asked for the design change for the one image case
<Laney> just never saw this fancy selection stuff before
<seb128> right, but that's a whole new design :/
<seb128> I guess we have to keep what we have
<seb128> e.g hide the welcome image, center the other one
<seb128> hide the optionselector
<seb128> done
<Laney> we should make sure sil2100 knows that then :P
<seb128> right
<seb128> he's off sick today I think
<seb128> didrocks, ^ right?
<didrocks> yeah
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<mpt> seb128, Laney: Dropping the welcome/home selector screen, by itself, shouldn't involve more work; launching "Background" would just take you directly to the existing "Home screen" screen with a different title. The code for the welcome/home selector could still be there and just never shown.
<seb128> Laney, that can wait a few days
<Laney> I guess so
<seb128> mpt, we never had that screen/the component for that
<mpt> seb128, Laney: The "Ubuntu Art"/"Custom" selection screen is new, though, at the request of Oren.
<seb128> mpt, the current version is 2 images and clicking on either call the content picker
<seb128> we don't have subscreens or anything like that
<mpt> Ah, I see
<Laney> I don't think u-s-s wants to have any of that logic anyway
<seb128> right, that's supposed to be the content picker
<seb128> but the current version is too simple to do that sort of thing
<seb128> e.g not going to happen this cycle
<seb128> kenvandine, ^ right?
<mpt> I guess a bare bare bones design would be for the "Background" icon to open the content picker directly. :-)
<kenvandine> right
<mpt> But then you'd have no access to preinstalled background images.
<seb128> we just need to make those listed in the gallery ;-)
<seb128> ok, on that note, time for some exercice, be back in 1h for the meeting
<Laney> do we even have those atm?
<seb128> Laney, not that I know...
<Laney> seems ok then ;-)
<bjf> in recent saucy update,  i'm no longer able to set my 'caps lock' to 'ctrl' with: dconf write /org/gnome/libgnomekbd/keyboard/options "['ctrl\tctrl:nocaps']"
<dednick> mpt, desrt, larsu: i dont think we need to worry about caching transient state for closing/opening menus. I think in the case where something can take a long time, we should be setting a busy flag on the action much the same that is done when connecting to a new network (dont think this is impled in ui properly atm).
<mpt> Yeah, I imagined it as a state the app would set. It might not be in response to user action.
<tkamppeter> Who is in charge of Cairo in Ubuntu? I have attached a fix for Cairo to bug 968785 and did not get any answer.
<Laney> everyone :P
<desrt> Laney: ?
<desrt> oh.  delayed reply :)
<desrt> bjf: attente may know something about this
<Laney> yup
<desrt> attente: ^?
<Laney> didn't g-s-d stop using libgnomekbd?
<desrt> afaik, it was still taking the settings out of gsettings, but it changed the way that it synced up with the accountsservice due to the new protocol in use there
<desrt> i reckon that this will change during the 3.12 cycle upstream since attente is on the hook for doing this 'properly' before we get our patch into accountsservice
<desrt> the old schema may well disappear
<bjf> desrt, thanks
<Laney> Looks from a 30 second perusal that there's a conversion routine to move settings to org.gnome.desktop.input-sources
<Laney> in there there is an xkb-options ke
<Laney> y
<desrt> in g-s-d, right?
<Laney> yep
<desrt> is it one-way migration?
<Laney> Yeah, AFAICS
 * desrt wonders how the settings get into the accountsservice in the first place, then
<attente> desrt, which settings do you mean?
<desrt> attente: input sources settings
<desrt> when i edit them in g-c-c what path does the information take?
<attente> they get stored in org.gnome.desktop.input-sources
<attente> g-s-d watches this and migrates them over to accountsservice
<slomo> Laney: 1.2.0 in debian/unstable for you in a few minutes btw
<Laney> slomo: saw, thanks
<Laney> rsalveti: Is your stuff ready for that?
<Laney> slomo: well, saw the release :P
<slomo> Laney: i was just going to ask :P
<Laney> I'M WATCHING YOU
<desrt> attente: ah.  so the migration is bi-directional?
<slomo> Laney: i should probably check if you didn't find a way to log into my laptop :P
<rsalveti> Laney: well, just got back, but can check later today
<attente> desrt, no, the migration is in only one direction
<attente> org.gnome.desktop.input-sources > accountsservice
<Laney> rsalveti: ok, please do - will be after beta but want to upload tomorrow ideally
<desrt> weird.
<desrt> attente: so you didn't modify anything about how the keyboard settings in-session ought to work
<rsalveti> Laney: sure
<attente> desrt, no
<desrt> bjf: tough luck.  sorry :)
<bjf> attente, so there is no way now to change caps lock to ctrl? (or did i miss the point)
<bjf> desrt, ^
<attente> bjf, hi, sorry, i'm not sure off the top of my head
<attente> i'll look at this
<bjf> attente, thanks. i understand there are some migration of settings
<attente> bjf, so the input sources are migrated to accountsservice
<attente> but i think your problem is unaffected by this
<bjf> attente, ack
<attente> bjf, did you try what Laney suggested? writing to org.gnome.desktop.input-sources xkb-options instead?
<seb128> hey
<seb128> it's meeting time!
<seb128> qengho, Laney, mlankhorst, Sweetsha1k_away, desrt, attente, larsu: hey
<larsu> seb128: as usual, attente and I are still in the indicator meeting ;)
<seb128> k
<qengho> yo.
<Laney> move me a bit further down please
<Laney> need to write an update
<seb128> let's get started
<Laney> :P
<seb128> Laney, ok
<seb128> qengho, hey
<qengho> * Vacation.
<qengho> * To-do: chromium-browser stable update to same as Saucy.
<qengho> * To-do: investigate GL/GPU corruption in c-b.
<qengho> * To-do: start.ubuntu.com on new-tab-page in c-b.
<qengho> EOL
<seb128> qengho, I hope you had good holidays!
<qengho> I did. Met people. Got a flu.
<qengho> Worth it.
<seb128> seems like UDS :p
<seb128> qengho, thanks
<seb128> Sweetsha1k_away, I guess you are not here?
<seb128> (he emailed saying he's at  http://blog.documentfoundation.org/2013/09/16/libreoffice-conference-schedule/)
<seb128> ok, guess not
<seb128> mlankhorst, hey
<seb128> not there either?
<seb128> desrt, hey
<desrt> hihi
<desrt> spent some time working on getting the stable releases out the door over the weekend
<desrt> had some last-minute troubles with alex committing some potentially regression-causing changes to master the day before the release, so had to come up with a better solution to that (and managed to revert those changes)
<mlankhorst> hey
<mlankhorst> recovering from plumbers last week, helping debian with transitioning to 1.14
<desrt> also managed to get the language support work finished on the desktop file indexd
<Sarvatt> attente: that does work, i'll let him know when he logs back in :)
<attente> Sarvatt, great, thanks
<desrt> probably will spend most of the next week working on the compiler side of that, getting it integrated into the existing desktop file utilities, because we already have hooks for running those are the correct times
<desrt> (eof)
<seb128> desrt, ok
<Laney> ready
<seb128> desrt, btw you reviewed Laney's use of your new glib "du" api ... are you happy with the current version?
<desrt> seb128: i didn't see a new version after my previous complaints
<Laney> I didn't fix what he said
<Laney> because I don't know what to do
<desrt> Laney: let's chat after the meeting
<Laney> k
<seb128> desrt, thanks
<seb128> Laney, your turn
<Laney> (some of this might have been the week before as we skipped the meeting)
<Laney> • Many discussions about u-s-s, deferring settings that won't happen for 13.10 and hiding them, trying to make the remaining targetted items work well.
<Laney> ∘ Implemented a method to hide panels but make it so that devs and interested users can re-enable them.
<Laney> ∘ Hide brightness, flight-mode, messages on greeter screen
<Laney> ∘ Fix some bugs like the size of the time/date picker, the brightness slider being unusable due to Flickable scrolling and a weird dead spot that you could click on to get into a blank page.
<Laney> ∘ C++ backend for click package info
<Laney> ∘ Use GLib's new cool API for disk usage
<Laney> ∘ Discussions about ro-/etc breaking timezone updates (and very likely other things we don't know about atm)
<Laney> ∘ Using QMenumodel to toggle bluetooth (works) and location/gps (doesn't work yet)
<Laney> ∘ Many reviews
<Laney> • Update GLib
<Laney> • Update GStreamer
<Laney> • Lots of FFe reviews
<Laney> • release discussions about milestone dates / migration blocks
<Laney> • Work on block script to generate package block list for b2 (freeze on currently)
<Laney> ∘ Handle unblocks requested by developers
<Laney> • Patch pilot
<Laney> EOW
<seb128> busy week(s) ;-)
<seb128> (and nice use of the unicode bullet points btw)
<Laney> they look cooler in tomboy :P
<Laney> there they get indented
<seb128> larsu, Laney: nice to see the qmenumodel stuff used, I didn't look at the code much but saw some merge resquest diff and it seems simple enough ;-)
<Laney> yeah it is quite nice
<larsu> seb128: I'm a bit unhappy about it, because I didn't have time to make a better API for it
<Laney> The API isn't /ideal/ but it works
<larsu> so we're still using the one from waybackwhen, which has some problems
<larsu> and bugs
<seb128> k
<Laney> handling the bidirectional stuff was a bit hard
<seb128> well, it works and the diff are not crazy
<Laney> but I think I got it
<seb128> so it's enough for now
<larsu> right
<Laney> in the first version you got the widget infinitely toggling if you change it from the indicator
<Laney> that was fun
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> can you get review from larsu if you have one pending?
<seb128> I would welcome him doing the first reviews for us, since he knows the bindings better
<Laney> ok, that one: https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/ubuntu-system-settings/battery-toggle-gps-bluetooth/+merge/187246
<seb128> larsu, ^
<larsu> yep, I'll have a look after the meeting
<seb128> Laney, thanks ;-)
<seb128> larsu, thanks
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey
<tkamppeter> - system-config-printer: Submitted all patches upstream, most are incorporated now, updated our system-config-printer package to a GIT snapshot with included patches
<tkamppeter>  - Synced pyppd and HPLIP from Debian to include security fix in Debian
<tkamppeter>  - More tests on tablet mode of Thinkpad Twist
<tkamppeter>  - Some fixes on our CUPS package
<tkamppeter>  - Bugs
<tkamppeter>  - GSoC
<seb128> tkamppeter, thanks
<seb128> attente, hey
<attente> hi seb128
<attente> language system settings fixes
<attente> i-keyboard, ubuntu-themes, gtk bugs
<attente> (eof)
<seb128> I saw your gtk mr to add back that patch, it's on my todolist, sorry for dropping it, dunno what happened (the vcs was probably missing a revision)
<seb128> attente, thanks
<attente> seb128, thanks
<seb128> larsu, hey
<larsu> hey
<larsu> [short-ish week for me due to being a bit sick end of last week]
<larsu> - made brightness slider in ubuntu-system-settings work (+ qmenumodel fix)
<larsu> - spent some (a lot of) time trying to find the unmuting bug in indicator-sound. Tricky, still ongoing
<larsu> - fixing indicator-sound scrolling bug (sometimes it takes really long to update the volume)
<larsu> and lots of random pings / discussions this week
<larsu> oh, eof
<seb128> larsu, thanks, I hope you feel better!
<larsu> seb128: I do, thanks
<seb128> great
<seb128> ok, my turn
<seb128> - holidays
<seb128> - emails catchup
<seb128> - looked a bit at what happened in settings world/did some easy reviews
<larsu> lol, emails ketchup.
<seb128> ;-)
 * larsu actually read it as that
<seb128> - discussed a bit the new landing rules
<seb128> </tuesday>
<mlankhorst> you forgot to start a recursion
<mlankhorst> discussing in meeting how I'm discussing my day
<seb128> haha
<seb128> mlankhorst, thanks for the update
<seb128> mlankhorst, btw "help debian to update xorg" is nice but not reality a priority for us at this point of the cycle
<seb128> so please put it lower priority that other work
<mlankhorst> oh no but it's nice to get debian dev :P
<mlankhorst> and I'm feeling a bit sick
<mlankhorst> i had some kernel stuff I was working on too, but needed a break from that
<seb128> k
<seb128> get better!
<seb128> ok, I think we are done for our half of the meeting
<seb128> any other topic/question?
<mlankhorst> I will, probably met too many people :P
<tkamppeter> seb128, do you know who is in charge of libcairo?
<seb128> tkamppeter, hum, me I guess ... why?
<Laney> something in the sponsor queue
<tkamppeter> seb128, I have submitted a patch for our package, see bug 968785.
<tkamppeter> seb128, and I did not get any answer after 2 weeks.
<seb128> tkamppeter, ok, I'm going to have a week
<seb128> blame Laney, he mentioned patch piloting in his summary :p
<seb128> doh
<seb128> tkamppeter, ok, I'm going to have a *look*
<Laney> yeah I tried to work on some of the hard red ones
<seb128> ok, no complain
<seb128> letting me the easy ones, wfm ;-)
<tkamppeter> seb128, it is about the problems of evince and other apps with slow printing.
<seb128> tkamppeter, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/150389551/cairo_1.12.16-0ubuntu1_1.12.16-0ubuntu2.debdiff ... why do you change the spacing on an old changelog entry?
<seb128> tkamppeter, I guess your editor is configured to remove trailing spaces? try to not do that in the changelogs though
<seb128> tkamppeter, I can fix before upload so don't worry, just for next time
<Laney> missing patch headers, tsk
<tkamppeter> seb128, probably because I am using emacs and there was such a read square at the end of the line. Feel free to cut the hunk out of the patch.
<seb128> yeah, as well
<seb128> tkamppeter, ok
<seb128> thanks everyone
<seb128> didrocks, your turn
<Laney> cheers
<didrocks> yeah \o/
<Mirv> o/
 * Laney looks at updating glib
<didrocks> Mirv: cyphermox: kenvandine: robru: how are you guys?
<didrocks> sil is sick unfortunately ;)
<didrocks> hey Mirv ;)
<Mirv> cyphermox: re: #elsewhere yes I decided to upgrade also indicators on device before I ran unity8 autopilot and some other testing, even though it was noted that it wouldn't be needed.
<cyphermox> ack
<Mirv> didrocks: alive also after final beta freeze :)
<robru> didrocks, tired :-/
<larsu> Laney: the qmenumodel parts looks good to me, but I don't have time right now to test it. Should I top-approve anyway or do you want someone else to review more thoroughly?
<didrocks> ok, let's start maybe
<didrocks> I know this new process is giving us headache
<didrocks> (me first TBH)
 * kenvandine waves
<didrocks> but let's live with it ;)
<didrocks> how is it going for you guys? maybe let's start alphabetically
<Laney> larsu: if seb128 can/wants to test then we can wait for that, otherwise approve away
<didrocks> cyphermox: you're first then!
<cyphermox> I don't have anything special to report, I've been busy with a NM bug fix for touch
<cyphermox> that and MTP, though MTP is fine now
<didrocks> ok
<seb128> larsu, Laney: let's approve it
<didrocks> so your turn kenvandine ;)
<kenvandine> hey
<kenvandine> i'll be out on vacation for the rest of the week
<kenvandine> scrambling today to finish some content-hub before i leave
<kenvandine> can someone follow through seeing the wallpapers merge lands?
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-wallpapers/13_10/+merge/186813
<kenvandine> fginther is looking into the failures
<didrocks> kenvandine: ah ok, so 3 mens down (cyphermox busy on mtp), kenvandine on holidays and sil sick
<didrocks> this is going well ;)
<kenvandine> hehe
<didrocks> kenvandine: ok, I'll add that to the list
<kenvandine> thanks
<cyphermox> didrocks: like I said, mtp is done...
<didrocks> kenvandine: from your standpoint, everything is done?
<kenvandine> no :/
<kenvandine> close though
<didrocks> cyphermox: are you free for some landings then?
<cyphermox> should be today
<kenvandine> the content-hub confined apps stuff is merged in trunk and ready to land though :)
<didrocks> cyphermox: \o/
<didrocks> kenvandine: great!
<didrocks> cyphermox: mind looking/following this wallpaper stuff with fginther?
<kenvandine> we met today to figure out exactly what else to do before 13.10, and descoped  like crazy :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: ahah ;)
<didrocks> kenvandine: I can believe you ;)
<fginther> cyphermox, fyi. One of the problems blocking wallpaper is fixed, the other one *may* be fixed
<didrocks> robru: mind as well giving a look at this with cyphermox and fginther ^?
<robru> didrocks, ok
<didrocks> thanks robru!
<didrocks> while I'm adding this to the list, next in order is Mirv!
<didrocks> Mirv still alive, then? ;)
<Mirv> yep. aside from the process change related work + head aches, some "final" 13.10 work. after qt 5.1 was decided to be postponed to t (unity8 instability most of all), we got qtwebkit 5.1.1 compiled against 5.0.2 tested and included.
<Mirv> which improves browsing performance quite a bit
<didrocks> cyphermox: btw, you didn't still marked as DONE the libcolumbus transition, if it's done, please update it :(
<Mirv> together with SDK team Qt Creator + plugins are also now quite final (aside from more major PPA updates)
<didrocks> Mirv: excellent news!
<Mirv> qtmultimedia-fork got in, I helped a bit on packaging of it
<Mirv> I think that's about it
<didrocks> anything qt-related still flying?
<didrocks> apart from appmenu-qt patch
<didrocks> that will be soon here
<Mirv> well when people have the time there are the bugs to fix so that when t opens we could land 5.1
<Mirv> but right now it's mostly the qtmultimedia-fork bits that jhodapp and others are working on and which don't affect the default qtmultimedia packages
<didrocks> ok ;)
<Mirv> and then Qt Creator 2.8 work, mostly ready but decided also to skip shipping of that to t archives + PPA backports
<didrocks> ok, making sense to be at least conservative now ;)
<didrocks> so you think you will have time for the new component I added to the spreadsheet?
<didrocks> I don't remember if the one I gave to you this morning was  ubuntu-touch-customization-hooks or something else
<Mirv> didrocks: hmm, didn't I add it there, if you talk about customization-hooks?-)
<didrocks> I don't remember, flacky memory
<didrocks> I think lool did a first review
<Mirv> :P
<didrocks> so we duplicated the effort :p
<didrocks> and I had to explain what's the rules are
<Mirv> I now saw on other channel that there was apparently some duplicate stuff
<didrocks> anyway, ok, can you ensure it's finished?
<didrocks> I didn't preNEW yet
<Mirv> I added the work item, replied the e-mail and did the forst MP ;)
<didrocks> nor deploy the change
<Mirv> yes
<didrocks> thanks!
<didrocks> ok, robru, your turn! ;)
<Mirv> didrocks: any idea which stack would be suitable?
<robru> * spent most time chasing down numerous webapps build failures
<robru> * did a bit of work with mterry and Mirv figuring out qtmultimedia MIR issues
<robru> * had an agonizing UIF day trying to last-second build things but it kept ignoring trunk commits less than 4hrs old.
<Mirv> robru: oh right the MIRing things were moving last week as well, true
<robru> didrocks, I am sorely missing quaternourly releases -/
<robru> :-/
<Mirv> robru: Friday was quite agonizing, yes :S
<didrocks> robru: I would +1 on that one :p
<didrocks> Mirv: I think it was added to misc
<Mirv> didrocks: ok, I'll find it then there
<didrocks> robru: maybe you can investigate on this 4 hours thing
<didrocks> Mirv: thanks!
<robru> didrocks, well i don't know how... you know more about cu2d ;-)
<didrocks> robru: did you see my answer?
<didrocks> robru: from your description, this is a launchpad thing
<didrocks> not cu2d, right?
<robru> didrocks, well I dunno for sure. I thought that cu2d was caching the lp branches and only refreshing them every 4hrs or something
<didrocks> robru: no, it's redownloading them from scratch
<didrocks> are you talking about the timestamp in launchpad?
<didrocks> or ignored tick?
<didrocks> there are 2 parts
<didrocks> some ticks are ignored if a stack was running at that time
<didrocks> (as we build all or nothing)
<didrocks> then, you mentionned that the timestamp on launchpad was 4 hours delayed
<didrocks> and I guess that one is in launchpad
<robru> didrocks, not talking about ignored ticks, I'm talking about all manual builds that I kick off myself. it never includes trunk commits less than 4hrs old.
<didrocks> robru: can we try to dive right now on it with a specific case?
<didrocks> robru: I'm really interesting on that one
<didrocks> or can be an issue with the infra
<robru> didrocks, well there's two links on that bug already :-P
<didrocks> robru: well, I need to see it live
<didrocks> to see the real logs
<didrocks> robru: I'm constantly running new build those days
<didrocks> and didn't notice that
<robru> didrocks, ok, well is there a project you can make a trunk commit on right now? and then build the stack right now?
<didrocks> robru: webapps is pretty safe
<didrocks> ok, let's look at this together right now
<didrocks> no need to keep the other blocked on that
<didrocks> good luck with the new landing process, thanks everyone!
<robru> didrocks, ok, so what kind of commit are we going to make to test this? something somehow harmless?
<didrocks> robru: don't you have necessary cleanup on the packaging?
<robru> didrocks, for webapps? no, that all has landed a long time ago.
<didrocks> robru: maybe bumping the standards-version if one is not at the latest?
<robru> didrocks, nope, they are all latest ;-)
<didrocks> robru: maybe something in webcreds or friends? should be Mir-free at that point I guess ;)
<robru> didrocks, ok, libfriends has 3.9.3, we can try there.
<didrocks> robru: let's do this!
<robru> didrocks, ok, I will commit direct to trunk so we don't have to wait for CI
<didrocks> robru: +1
<didrocks> robru: fwed you an email with a zeigeist request for today btw ;)
<robru> didrocks, ok: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~super-friends/libfriends/trunk/revision/76
<robru> so now I will use cu2d-run to start a friends stack build, it will not find that commit.
<didrocks> let's see ;)
<robru> didrocks, http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/cu2d-friends-saucy/33/
<Laney> robru: sorry I forgot to reply to your email
<robru> Laney, no worries
<Laney> webapps-applications got stuck because of unity-webapps-amazon
<Laney> I guess that should be removed
<robru> Laney, unity-webapps-amazon should be removed, yeah, it got absorbed into webapps-applications
<Laney> maybe didrocks could take care of that ;-)
 * Laney cannot
<didrocks> robru: how do you run the stack?
<robru> didrocks, ./cu2d-run -r saucy -R friends --check-with-whole-ppa
<didrocks> robru: cu2d is not even starting
<didrocks> robru: ah, but when you check with whole ppa
<didrocks> you force a check
<didrocks> nothing is rebuilt
<didrocks> or consider for rebuilding
<didrocks> why are you using check with whole ppa? ;)
<robru> didrocks, so what is the point of this command? if I don't have that option it doesn't run
<didrocks> robru: it should run
<robru> $ ./cu2d-run -r saucy -R friends
<robru> 2013-09-24 09:31:16,871 ERROR No project or check-with-whole-ppa parameter specified on the command line. This tool is used for those cases. Aborting!
<didrocks> robru: right, to rebuild a whole stack, I disabled that at the time in the code
<didrocks> robru: maybe we should bring that back, now it makes sense
<robru> didrocks, yeah, I want to build the whole stack 99% of the time
<Mirv> robru: yeah, I've launched the whole stack build from GUI, first job and without changing the launch parameters
<didrocks> robru: I'm using the GUI for stack, but we can bring that in the CLI if you wish
<didrocks> so the 4 hours things make sense
<didrocks> then, next tick happens
<didrocks> rebuilding the whole stack
<didrocks> so you get the latest change
<robru> didrocks, well it would be nice to have consistency. i didn't even know you could do it in the web interface until recently.
<Mirv> robru: for example http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Saucy/view/Friends/job/cu2d-friends-saucy/ -> be logged -> Build now (or whatever it's in English) -> don't change any parameters and launch it
<didrocks> robru: yeah, people started to use the GUI because of this new usage, it's as you wish
<didrocks> robru: I disabled that first because I thought there was no use case TBH and that it was just someone missing the "projects" parameter
<didrocks> if you think it doesn't make sense, we can disable this check as well
<robru> didrocks, if you're worried about misuse, maybe add a --really-build-whole-stack option :-P
<didrocks> robru: hum, yeah, good idea ;)
<didrocks> robru: it's pretty stupid python code, want to do that? ;)
<didrocks> for a refreshing 10 minutes hack :p
<robru> didrocks, ok
<didrocks> thanks robru!
<didrocks> happy that we have an explanation ;)
<robru> i'll close the bug
<didrocks> ok, thanks! ;)
<Mirv> didrocks: was it that daily release system expects non-native package, or does it handle also native version numbers?
<dupondje> Any idea's why my cursor would keep blinking when something redraws (its very noticable when playing audio in audacious). Any idea's on this? A bug in Saucy?
<didrocks> Mirv: it should deal with native version numbers (if in split mode) and will make them non native
<Mirv> didrocks: right, ok. well I'll like to see that so I'll not modify the changelog ver number manually.
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, that should be handled, (there is even some tests about it)
<robru> didrocks, ^^ can you remove unity-webapps-amazon from the archive
<didrocks> just from the archive, it's already removed from dailies?
<robru> didrocks, yep, I did that already
 * didrocks flushes
<robru> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> robru: Laney: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-webapps-amazon/+publishinghistory
<Laney> ta very much
<dupondje> Any idea's where I could start looking? Cause i'm quite out of idea's :s
<robru> didrocks, great
<didrocks> yw ;)
<Mirv> didrocks: did we end the meeting btw?-)
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, a long time ago ;)
<didrocks> 18:22:08     didrocks | ok, let's look at this together right now
<didrocks> 18:22:14     didrocks | no need to keep the other blocked on that
<didrocks> 18:22:22     didrocks | good luck with the new landing process, thanks everyone!
<Mirv> didrocks: right, I thought that, the discussion just flowed so smoothly onwards with robru :)
<Mirv> ok, g'night everyone!
<didrocks> Mirv: heh, enjoy your evening!
<robru> Mirv, night!
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-09-25
<pitti> Good morning
<jibel> good morning
<dpm> morning jibel
<jibel> morning dpm
<Mirv> didrocks: morning. PPA arm builders are being cranky, webops are looking into it. meanwhile there'd be package acks http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6153293/ (indicator-sound, trivial) + http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6153294/ (libusermetrics, adds QML plugin package)
<didrocks> Mirv: hey! looking ;)
<didrocks> Mirv: both are on the landing list?
<Mirv> didrocks: yes (whole indicators stack), and assigned to me
<didrocks> + A set of bindings allowing the use of libusermetrics from QML applications.
<didrocks> this is less than 80 char?
 * didrocks test
<Mirv> which is good, because usually after the meeting and luch I don't have that many hours left
<didrocks> oh yeah 77 ;)
<didrocks> Mirv: yep ;)
<didrocks> +1 on libusermetrics
<Mirv> indicator-sound doesn't explain why, I guess Ted has a reason not mentioned
<didrocks> oh, that discussion on indicator-sound, yeah, +1
<Mirv> ok
<didrocks> Mirv: it was a veryyyyyy long discussion on #ubuntu-devel
<didrocks> with drama and all that :p
<Mirv> a lot of drama for one-line change, ok :) good that it has been discussed.
<didrocks> yeah, threating of revert and so on. You missed a lot of fun :)
<Mirv> a summary in changelog entry could prevent someone making it the other way around in a couple of months
<Mirv> but on the plus side we could get more drama to watch
<didrocks> yeah, I'm balanced because of the drama side :)
<didrocks> agreed though that no description is bad…
<Mirv> to be more precise bradm and wgrant are the people looking at the arm builders
<Mirv> I noticed libusermetrics needed cu2d-skip on powerpc, and the builds were stuck. I skipped it and then after a while noticed these arm problems.
<Mirv> asac: ^ you're probably interested too in that at the moment all armhf builds are broken.
<Mirv> last successful build was 5 hours ago
<sil2100> Morning
<Mirv> hi sil2100! are you feeling any better already?
<sil2100> Mirv: hi! A little bit, yes, decided that I can't be laying around forever
<Mirv> sil2100: ok, good that you have at least some positive progress
<sil2100> Damn, I was so 'detached' from life that I didn't even know what day of the week is today ;)
<Mirv> oh, news alert, arm builds functional again thanks to wgrant
<asac> Mirv: hi
<asac> whats the problen?
<Mirv> asac: the PPA armhf builders (kishi*) were broken, I contacted webops and they just managed to fix it. something clashing between production <-> staging.
<asac> wow
<asac> Mirv: well done gettingt his fixed :)
<Mirv> thanks
<asac> absolutely good news
<asac> Mirv: do we have a very bad backlog because of this?
<didrocks> asac: started this morning only, most of the stuff are cleaned
<Mirv> asac: not terribly, the last good builds were 6h ago and I used those for click and indicators stack testing. I'm now waiting for the new builds of phone and sdk stack to test.
<Mirv> dee-qt was also manually uploaded so I synced its changelog as usual for this process-overriding uploads
<asac> right. i dropped the comment about that in the landing plan/sheet
<asac> was needed to get mir promote to saucy
<Mirv> it's found easiest from the cu2d jenkins, 'yellow' blob tells something is wrong and details include the tidbit that there's a changelog diff
<asac> Mirv: you mean looking at the dashboard?
<asac> hmm. thats not yellow :)
<asac> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/daily/
<asac> thats redish
<Mirv> no, the jenkins http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Saucy/view/SDK/job/cu2d-sdk-saucy-1.1prepare-dee-qt/
<Mirv> it was also visible at the main sdk page http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Saucy/view/SDK/ before I fixed it
<didrocks> asac: I told you many times that the dashboard shouldn't be trusted for daily releases
<asac> didrocks: i know
<didrocks> http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Saucy/ btw, almost all yellow/green
<asac> was just confused because mir said that he is loking for yellow
<didrocks> (yellow most of the time because of manual publication)
<didrocks> well, jenkins has colors :)
<asac> right. but i am living in the qa dashboard bubble, so if someone mentions yellow without specifying furtger, my brain just picks that
<Mirv> asac: I live in the cu2d bubble and handle everything via that since it works well for the packages that are handled there :)
<asac> hehe yeah. i should have known that :)
<Mirv> the more we can get back to handling cu2d handled packages directly in cu2d (sans device testing), the better
<asac> guess it has to do with still waking up mode as well on my side :) ... /me goes and tries to make a caffeinated drink
<asac> Mirv: do we know what happened with the builders?
<Mirv> asac: not much more than 20130925|10:05 < wgrant> Mirv: Should be fixed now. staging decided to have an argument with production.
<Mirv> half an hour before that "yeah, its very odd"
<Laney> morning all
<Laney> desrt: sorry I didn't get back to you yesterday. ping me when you arrive and let's figure this out
<chrisccoulson> can i get environment variables from qml?
<Laney> not that I know of
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey Laney chrisccoulson, how are you?
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> tired, kept up a lot of the night by students(!)
<Laney> first week of term this week
<didrocks> hey seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks
<seb128> Laney, did they pay you beers, or just made noise? ;-)
<Laney> haha
<Laney> I bet they will have left some presents if I go and look at the road
<seb128> hehe
 * Laney loads up on tea
<Mirv> didrocks: could you pre-ack ui-toolkit whie I'm still running a couple of tests? http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Saucy/view/SDK/job/cu2d-sdk-saucy-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_ubuntu-ui-toolkit_0.1.46+13.10.20130925.1-0ubuntu1.diff
<didrocks> Mirv: acked ;)
<Mirv> thanks :)
<didrocks> yw!
<tjaalton> idle-delay on the screensaver capplet seems to reset itself to 'never' after closing the capplet, but dconf-editor still shows the value I want
<tjaalton> and screensaver doesn't kick in
<seb128> tjaalton, what is "the screensaver capplet"?
<seb128> shrug
 * seb128 cleans old kernel and get 3Gb of disk space back
<tjaalton> seb128: brightness & locking
<seb128> it's quite ridiculous how those stack until filling your disk :/
<seb128> tjaalton, talk to darkxst or jbicha, likely another fallout of g-s-d 3.8
<tjaalton> ok, thanks
<seb128> tjaalton, you check the value of org.gnome.desktop.session idle-delay, right?
<tjaalton> yep, it's still whatever I set in the capplet
<tjaalton> then when I reopen the capplet it's set as 'never'
<seb128> but the gsettings config is still correct?
<tjaalton> yrd
<tjaalton> uh
<tjaalton> yes
<seb128> k, weird
<seb128> could be a bug in the g-c-c Ui then
<tjaalton> it's still at 3.6.3
<seb128> that's normal
<seb128> why?
<tjaalton> probably not guaranteed to work with g-s-d 3.8?
<seb128> darkxst and jbicha spent weeks to get the g-s-d 3.8 update in shape and make sure it works with g-c-c 3.6 and they said they would deal with the fallout of updating g-s-d
<seb128> so please open a bug report describing the issue
<tjaalton> ok, sure
<seb128> thanks
<tkamppeter> seb128, thanks for uploading Cairo.
<seb128> tkamppeter, thank you for backporting those fixes
<mhr3> seb128, do you know how do i figure out why is dee stuck in proposed?
<seb128> mhr3, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html
<seb128> mhr3, basically blocked by beta2 freeze
<Laney> Read ubuntu-devel-announce ;-)
<mhr3> but it's specifically for touch
<Laney> The package is on desktop too though
<mhr3> so it won't get in until the freeze passes?
<mhr3> which is...?
<EtgarDizz> hi all, can i ask a question? i've looked in the forum and google and can't find a similar case...
<seb128> mhr3, tomorrow if everything goes ok
<seb128> EtgarDizz, hey, try #ubuntu for user questions
<Laney> mhr3: Tomorrow; but feel free to go argue why this is safe to let through in #ubuntu-release if you like :-)
<EtgarDizz> is this channel only for dev?
<seb128> yes
<EtgarDizz> ok thanks :)
<mhr3> well, there is this thing that dee-qt was already released, even though it needed to be built with the not-yet-released dee
<mhr3> fortunately it "only" causes some runtime warnings and works otherwise...
<mhr3> seb128, btw the unity i386 problem suddenly and magically disappeared over the night
<mhr3> normally i'd go wtf... but starting to consider those things usual
<seb128> :-/
<seb128> good that it went away at least I guess
<tjaalton> so we'll miss logind again with systemd > v205?
<tjaalton> reading the blog post by ovitters
<Mirv> mhr3: right, dee is still in proposed since it affects desktop
<seb128> tjaalton, let's see how that plays out...
<seb128> tjaalton, I'm sure we can figure it out (or stay on our version for a while, priority is on mobile atm and what we have is working fine enough)
<tjaalton> it's causing issues all over the place though
<tjaalton> now sssd depends on logind
<tjaalton> guess i'll just cripple the build on ubuntu, debian will have it all
<seb128> tjaalton, ?
<tjaalton> playing catch-up all the time
<seb128> tjaalton, we use logind, do you mean they require > 204?
<tjaalton> right now it should work
<seb128> so why do you need to "cripple the build on ubuntu"?
<tjaalton> talking about the next release
<seb128> tjaalton, note that debian didn't go systemd yet afaik
<seb128> so I'm not sure why you think you are better off there
<Laney> That part of his blog post isn't right
<tjaalton> i don't run debian, just maintain the package on both :)
<Laney> They didn't go for systemd
<tjaalton> the debian gnome team?
<tjaalton> I know debian didn't choose anything yet
<Laney> I don't think the GNOME team gets to choose the default init system
<Laney> They've been doing as we are, making stuff require logind only
<tjaalton> right
 * Laney uploads a glib-networking with autopkgtests to debian
<Laney> Thanks Upstream™
<seb128> Laney, great ;-)
<darkxst> seb128, tjaalton, I will look into it
<tjaalton> darkxst: thanks
<seb128> darkxst, thanks
<alberts> Does anyone knows why there is no network indicator icon in gnome-session-flashback? https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-network/+bug/1229294
<darkxst> alberts, yup I know why
<darkxst> Bug 1189309
<darkxst> wrong patch was uploaded, and I haven't got around to sorting that out
<alberts> darkxst: there is no icon, because nm-applet is not started? when correct patch will be uploaded?
<didrocks> sil2100: do you mind joining #ubuntu-ci-eng?
<darkxst> alberts, I will get to it soon
<alberts> darkxst: ok. thanks for info! for now i just edited nm-applet.desktop file.
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, joining
<sil2100> Lunching now ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks!
<desrt> Laney: awake.
<desrt> Laney: can you share the review url with me again?
<Laney> desrt: Got to lunch now :(
<Laney> But it is https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/ubuntu-system-settings/measure-real-directory-size/+merge/186844
<Laney> leave comments here or there and I'll pick them up when back
<desrt> Laney: k
<desrt> as i way saying before, my main issue is your weird use of pointers in 'struct MeasureData'
<desrt> + uint *finished;
<desrt> there should be no '*' here.  it should just be a uint... and it should count down rather than up
<desrt> ditto 'size'
<desrt> okay.  i see why you did it with 'size', but this is dangerous because you don't bind the scope of the object to the scope of the async call -- so if the async call completes after you've closed the window, you're gonna have a bad time
<desrt> might make sense to use a cancellable here to deal with that case (you could fire the cancellable from ~StorageAbout)
<sil2100> seb128: hello :)
<seb128> sil2100, hey, how are you? feeling better?
<sil2100> seb128: a little bit, but I guessed it's better to try and do something productive instead of laying on bed
<sil2100> seb128: I have a question regarding the Bluetooth settings in u-s-s
<seb128> that's the spirit ;-) I hope you get better soon!
<seb128> sure
<sil2100> seb128: do you know if after it landed in trunk, it should work?
<seb128> it should
<sil2100> seb128: i.e. switching bluetooth on and off
<sil2100> seb128: does it have some specific requirements in other packages?
<seb128> it's reusing the indicator backend
<seb128> indicator-bluetooth and qmenumodel
<seb128> which are both already on the image
<sil2100> hmmm
<seb128> sil2100, it's not working for you?
<Guest93821> i seem to be hitting something similar to bug 871667
<seb128> Guest93821, hi, try #ubuntu for user questions
<sil2100> seb128: it seems not to work on my device, I have the latest bluetooth, indicator-bluetooth and ubuntu-system-settings (from daily-release), and switching bluetooth on/off in the settings doesn't change the state on the indicator
<sil2100> They're out of sync
<seb128> sil2100, is bluetooth working at all on that device? if you close system-settings and reopen it, what status does it have?
<sil2100> seb128: it seems to be enabled all the time - when I disable it in the settings, close the settings and open again - it's ON again
<seb128> charles, tedg: ^ can you help to debug that?
<seb128> sil2100, what device do you have to test?
<sil2100> seb128: I'm testing on mako - nexus 4
<seb128> sil2100, can you adb shell it and check in /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/*.log if there is any error
<seb128> could be unity8.log
<seb128> or maybe the system logs
<sil2100> Looking
<sil2100> hah
<sil2100> Can't open /dev/rfkill  for use as a killswitch backend: Permission denied
<sil2100> rfkill issues it seems
<sil2100> Couldn't write rfkill event: Bad file descriptor
<seb128> :/
<seb128> well, I guess that's an issue that affects the indicator as well
<seb128> can you open a bug and assign it to charles?
<seb128> charles, tedg: ^ did you test bluetooth on a device/mako?
<sil2100> seb128: doing
<seb128> sil2100, thanks
<tedg> I've tested connecting on the Galaxy Nexus... I don't know that I shut it off.
<seb128> sil2100, open it against indicator-bluetooth, that's where the backend code is
<bcurtiswx_> is the .Xauthority file desktop related?
<bcurtiswx_> or more the X team ?
<seb128> bcurtiswx_, it's from lightdm/xorg
<seb128> bcurtiswx_, why?
<bcurtiswx_> its not letting me login to my desktop session.. :(
<seb128> rm it
<bcurtiswx_> yeah, it's a workaround to a larger issue (2nd time this has happened)
<bcurtiswx_> idk what the larger issue is
<seb128> sometime there is a leftover with wrong permission that can create login issues
<charles> seb128, is there a reason for indicator-bluetooth to not have permissions for /dev/rfkill?
<bcurtiswx_> seb128: whats the perms on your .Xauthority file ?
<seb128> charles, I've no idea how are the acl to that handled
<seb128> pitti, ^ do you know?
<seb128> bcurtiswx_, 664 user:user
<bcurtiswx_> seb128: mine got dropped to 600 user:user
<seb128> bcurtiswx_, well, if it's not root owner it should be ok...
<bcurtiswx_> well, removing it lets me login again
<bcurtiswx_> odd
<larsu> jdstrand: hm, aren't we past ui freeze? A red sound indicator for 13.10 is a bit late...
<larsu> jdstrand: I don't understand why this is such a big issue now - we've been living with that on the desktop forever
<charles> seb128, sil2100, it looks like that's been read/writable by i-bluetooth in the past
<jdstrand> larsu: it is a big issue because appstore apps receive no peer review, no code review, no nothing. as such a malicious app can record audio and send it off over the internet
<charles> seb128, sil2100, for example, that's how gnome-bluetooth does soft disables too
<seb128> charles, well, the touch system images are new world, they are ro to start
<seb128> charles, also currently polkit is not working because logind registration is buggy
<larsu> jdstrand: same on the desktop when using non-free apps
<seb128> charles, could either of those have an impact?
<jdstrand> larsu: the appstore provides a direct channel for 3rd party developers to users, with Ubuntu/Canonical not making any guarantees or promises on the apps quality or behavior
<charles> seb128, probably so
<jdstrand> larsu: yes, but on the desktop we have the Ubuntu archive. it is more difficult to get things into the archive. the archive is considered trusted and receives many eyes along the way. an app developer can upload an app into the store in minutes with no vetting or code review
<larsu> jdstrand: and these apps have direct access to pulse? I remember people talking about a higher-level API for outputting music, which would run everything through a daemon. If we have that, then apps can't access the mic either, can they?
<Mirv> didrocks: one more thing, something very fishy with libfriends on armhf, build hangs eternally and blocks cu2d
<larsu> jdstrand: yeah, fair enough.
<didrocks> Mirv: can you ask to the webops channel?
<didrocks> Mirv: they can ssh and sees I guess
<larsu> jdstrand: don't get me wrong, implementing this will be fairly simple. I just don't see the point of it yet :)
<attente> seb128, i just received this message from launchpad: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6154476/
<jdstrand> larsu: apps typically use a higher api, but that api is available in libraries that apps use, as such, the process uses pulse. a malicious app can do whatever it wants and access pulse directly. but that doesn't matter-- right now, apps can use standard apis to record audio and there is no visual cue
<Mirv> I canceled the jenkins job to let others continue, but sil2100 didrocks next tick in 20 minutes won't start probably since apps+media only just started, unless you stop them
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, let's get that one building and we will see if we manually trigger another tick
<didrocks> thanks for the head's up
<sil2100> charles: https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-bluetooth/+bug/1230275
<jdstrand> larsu: well, it is a hard requirement that apps not be able to eavesdrop in the background
<sil2100> Mirv: thanks!
<Mirv> didrocks: ponged webops with https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+build/5048682
<jdstrand> larsu: s/apps/confined appstore apps/
<larsu> jdstrand: this is in direct opposition to what I've heard before... Oh well, if mpt is fine with the red icon, I can do it this week.
<larsu> mpt: ^^
<didrocks> good :)
<larsu> didrocks: lol, I just thought you meant me
<didrocks> larsu: webops? ;)
<charles> sil2100, thanks
<larsu> didrocks: no, just you typing "good" after me talking to jdstrand
<didrocks> :)
<seb128> attente, right, feel free to ignore it, or to check if the issue it points at is fixed in upstream git ... it's basically a buggy .po
<jdstrand> larsu: part of the consideration is also that in the Ubuntu trust model, apps in the app store are untrusted. users don't have a context-less permissions prompt at install time (like on andriod), and therefore we need to be tasteful and appropriately, contextually cue the user for access to various apis
<seb128> jdstrand, we shouldn't let background app do audio recording to start...
<larsu> jdstrand: I know and I fully agree. I've just heard that apps cannot access pulse *at all*
<seb128> jdstrand, how can that even happen btw, there is not "background app", right?
<jdstrand> larsu: some apis, like online accounts or location, will have a runtime prompt that asks the user if the app can access the api (and cache the result so it is only once)
<jdstrand> larsu: we could do the same with pulseaudio recording, but it seems simpler and more appropriate to give the visual cue
<jdstrand> larsu: apps can access pulseaudio
<larsu> jdstrand: yeah, so I've learned two minutes ago :)
<seb128> Laney, desrt: I don't know what that get dir space code is doing but it made my system load to 6 with kswap0 hitting lot of resources
<jdstrand> larsu: :)
<larsu> jdstrand: I think we should prompt tbh. The red icon doesn't prevent anything, it only notifies. What if I'm not looking at my phone?
<larsu> seb128: I think this also about foreground apps
<attente> seb128, yes, seems it's a problem with the upstream .po
<jdstrand> seb128: well background vs not background doesn't really matter. technically it is currently possible for an app to laucnh something from its install directory in the background. in the future, we want to support that anyway with application lifecycle. even if that was not the case, a foreground app (eg, an addictive game) could be trojaned to listen to the user
<larsu> jdstrand: wait, aren't games full screen?
<jdstrand> larsu: on touch they don't seem to be-- I see all the indicators
<mdeslaur> asking the user "do you wish this recorder app to access the microphone" is a pretty dumb thing to do.
<jdstrand> if the game goes full screen without indicators and records, there needs to be some visual cue for that too
<larsu> mdeslaur: I don't see another way to prevent an app from recording audio if we don't have up-front permission settings
<mdeslaur> do we really care if the foreground app is accessing the microphone?
<jdstrand> there is possibly an argument to both notify and prompt, but notify seems like enough
<mdeslaur> larsu: easy: don't allow background apps to access the microphone
<larsu> mdeslaur: ya, this is what I'm arguing here
<jdstrand> larsu: this isn't about enforcement-- this is about the user knowing what is happening
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: do we do something similar for the camera?
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: I brought that up in the bug. I don't think there is a service for the camera
<mdeslaur> ok
<larsu> jdstrand: you just said it's "a hard requirement that apps not eavesdrop in the background"
<jdstrand> it is also something to consider
<larsu> jdstrand: if we're only notifying the user, it might already be too late
<jdstrand> larsu: I didn't phrase that correctly. it is a hard requirement that apps not record without the user knowing they are being recorded
<jdstrand> recording without knowing is eavesdropping
<Laney> desrt: how can it just be a uint? I make n copies of the struct and want to use the same counter for all of them
<jdstrand> I think a visual cue is worthwhile on desktop and everywhere else. it is a meaningful improvement. a user needs to know if an untrusted app is recording them. I think the visual notification is enough in the short term. maybe a ontextual prompt is also warranted
<larsu> jdstrand: fair enough.
<jdstrand> but that can be added later
<larsu> jdstrand: this leaves two issues for me: (1) I think the red icon is not clear enough. (2) full screen apps.
<larsu> both of these can be solved by mpt
<jdstrand> yes
<jdstrand> I am not advocating what the visual cue is
<larsu> who will most likely also be able to tell me wether I should use "fullscreen" or "full screen"
<jdstrand> turning the icon red is just an easy way to describe it
<larsu> it also happens to be very simple to implement :)
<mpt> larsu, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AccountPrivileges?action=diff&rev2=13&rev1=12
<larsu> mpt: hm, jdstrand just argued against that
<jdstrand> larsu: as for UI freeze-- I will navigate that. if someone block it for 13.10, then we still need it for 14.04, so the time isn't wasted-- but if the changes and the cue is small enough, there shouldn't be an issue
<larsu> jdstrand: ok
<larsu> mpt: when an app requests it, the system would pop up a dialog, right?
<mpt> larsu, right, just like it does on iOS
<mpt> (I assume Android asks at install-time)
<larsu> mpt: (a) this is probably not implementable before 13.10. (b) jdstrand and mdeslaur seem to strongly dislike it.
<mdeslaur> larsu: well, I'm not a designer...if design is fine with it, fine
 * mpt reads backlog
<jdstrand> adjusting pulseaudio to prompt for access is possible, but not for 13.10. it would need to interface with trust-store
<jdstrand> (which is not implemented)
<larsu> right, that's what I assumed
<jdstrand> also, I've seen on other platforms that they give a visual cue. I know i've seen it on android, but I forget the circumstances when it is seen
<seb128> sil2100, do you want to work on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1230295 ? (hiding the welcome screen image selector from the background panel)
<sil2100> seb128: yessir! Assigning that to me :)
<seb128> sil2100, excellent, thanks ;-)
<larsu> jdstrand: really? I've never seen anything like that. There is a permission for using the microphone, though.
<mpt> jdstrand, does "it is a hard requirement that apps not be able to eavesdrop in the background" equal "it is a hard requirement that Skype should stop working whenever you switch to another app"? If not, how?
<jdstrand> larsu: like I said, I don't know the circumstances of where I saw it
<jdstrand> mpt: so I said later that I didn't phrase that correctly
<jdstrand> mpt: 08:53 < jdstrand> larsu: I didn't phrase that correctly. it is a hard
<jdstrand>                   requirement that apps not record without the user knowing
<jdstrand>                   they are being recorded
<highvoltage> hi, on edubuntu (saucy) the dash isn't returning any results. any suggestions on how I should troubleshoot that?
<jdstrand> mpt: that doesn't necessarily mean a visual cue, but it could. it doesn't mean we can't prompt, but it might
<jdstrand> mpt: I too am not a designer
<mpt> jdstrand, okay. I just made my first ever audio call with Skype on my phone, and got the "Skype wants to access your microphone" prompt. Once I accepted, there was no extra notification *until* I switched to another app.
<jdstrand> mpt: what I don't want is for someone to install an app, and because we don't do any context-less installation permissions prompting, the user installs something and has no idea it is or can record them
<desrt> Laney: oh
<mdeslaur> mpt: oh, you got a microphone prompt? what platform was this on?
<desrt> Laney: that's weird :)
<mdeslaur> mpt: what was the extra notification once you switched to another app?
<mpt> mdeslaur, iOS. <http://9to5mac.files.wordpress.com/2013/06/mic.png>
<larsu> mpt: so you got two prompts?
<desrt> Laney: so i guess i just have my original comment about the counting down rather than up
<mpt> mdeslaur, larsu: It's the same in Skype, Heard, and the built-in phone app: a pulsing ribbon along the top
<desrt> each time you dispatch an op add one to the int
<czajkowski> random strange question, when you click restart on your machine you're presented wiht two large squares. One square is pre highlighted which is shut down, which is confusing as you clicked restart.  Anyone else seeing this on saucy ?
<desrt> each time one comes back, subtract one
<desrt> finish when zero
<mpt> So I shall find out what our current UI for returning to calls is
<desrt> that way if someone comes along and adds another directory to check, they don't need to find the magic 4 hidden elsewhere
<Laney> desrt: that could result in the event firing too early
<Laney> if one finishes really fast
<desrt> Laney: async doesn't work that way
<desrt> the result comes back to the same thread
<Laney> yeah?
<desrt> and you're sending them all out at once
<jdstrand> mpt: so you get the prompt, and if you accept, you get a ribbon?
<Laney> fair enough
<desrt> so they'll all go out before the first one has a chance to come back
<Laney> I'll do that
<desrt> my comments about the lifecycle of your object still stand, though
<desrt> if you get destructed while the measure operations are in progress (which is somewhat likely since they're slow) you're gonna crash
<mdeslaur> mpt: you only get the ribbon if a _background_ app is accessing the microphone, right?
<Laney> desrt: Ah, yes, I can cancel it in the destructor though presumably
<desrt> yes
<desrt> use a GCancellable
<Laney> wilco
<desrt> and from the async result function, first check the error for having CANCELLED set
<desrt> if it was cancelled, drop it on the floor and avoid touching your (now freed) data
<larsu> mdeslaur: the way I've understood it: he gets a prompt when an app wants to use the mic for the first time. When backgrounding an app that is recording, he gets the visual feedback
<desrt> seb128: is this a bad thing?
<mdeslaur> larsu: right
<mdeslaur> interesting
 * larsu is trying to find a video of that feedback online
<desrt> seb128: the kernel is more efficient at IO when it has a lot of it to do because it can make better scheduling decisions and hide latencies better
<seb128> desrt, well, I guess it's usually "linux sucks an handling io load"
<desrt> seb128: so Laney thought (and i agreed) that it would be best to dispatch all of the measure operations at the same time
<seb128> desrt, my mouse cursor hangs for seconds
<desrt> hrmph.
<desrt> that does sound worrying
<seb128> load hits 6
<desrt> load hitting 6 is fine
<seb128> with the cpu usage for system settings being 130% in top
<desrt> maybe i should see if i can figure out a way to set the IO priority of the thread to be a bit lower
<seb128> well, in any case it's going to be fine on the device
<Laney> I got a bug on my laptop anyway
<seb128> what's creating the issue on my laptop is that it's trying to get the space of ~
<Laney> doesn't count /
<Laney> as a drive to calculate the sapce of
<seb128> it takes a few seconds to take the xdg dirs
<desrt> i hope you're not using measure() on /
<desrt> there are far better ways to determine this
<Laney> no, but I am for the home directory
<desrt> homedir is tricky
<desrt> does the phone have separate /home by default?
<seb128> Laney, I think you should get the space of /data on the phone (write so on the merge request btw)
<larsu> mpt: ah, apparently this has been added in ios7
<Laney> what is /data?
<seb128> the rw part of the fs layout I think
<seb128> but better to check with stgraber
<jdstrand> mpt: not sure if you saw it in the bug, but I think we are going to need to consider the camera as well
<mdeslaur> do all cameras have hardware leds?
<larsu> I love how all of this is coming up a couple of weeks before the release...
<mpt> jdstrand, mdeslaur: Yes, the ribbon is only for a background app using the mic. Android apparently does the same thing.
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: the nexus 4 doesn't show an led in ubuntu
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: I guess it could be made to do so
<Laney> seb128: I think /data is android stuff
<Laney> I guess you mean /userdata
<mpt> jdstrand, mdeslaur: I was hoping we could just reuse whatever the built-in phone app did for calls when you switched to another app. But the design for that isn't finished. X-/
<seb128> Laney, yes, sorry
<Laney> but /userdata/user-data is the interesting bit which is the same as the home directory anyway
<Laney> the rest of it is "Used by Ubuntu"
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: actually, I don't think the front facing camera even has a led
<seb128> Laney, used by Ubuntu is a separate mount/partition no?
<seb128> Laney, e.g that's the size of the base image
<seb128> Laney, can't we get the ~ as being "disk - <xdg folders> - ubuntu image"?
<seb128> - free space
<Laney> I am trying to avoid saying things which only make sense on touch devices
<mpt> jdstrand, I don't see a mention of camera in the bug report, but it makes a lot of sense that it would have the same prompt and/or reminder that the mic does
<seb128> Laney, well, anyway I doubt devices are going to have enough datas to be an issue as it is on a desktop config
<Laney> so Used by Ubuntu is total space - free space - home directory - click packages
<stgraber> seb128, Laney: /data is the Android data partition (/data in the android container), /userdata is the physical partition
<jdstrand> mpt: I mentioned it in a comment down below. that bug was about pulseaudio, so I didn't mention more about the camera
<stgraber> seb128, Laney: Android partitions are usually symlinks to /android/<partition>, if that helps
<jdstrand> mpt: I need some more info about the camera though, which I am gathering now
<seb128> stgraber, thanks ... is there any partition that correspond to the user dir?
<Laney> I think we could declare it OK for devices and try to ionice the priority down
<Laney> in the future
<seb128> Laney, wfm
<Laney> and also maybe use the progress reporting to show you that it is working
<seb128> at least it's good enough for v1
<Laney> make the bar fill up or something
<desrt> on the phone, if there is only one user and we have a separate home partition, ...
<stgraber> seb128: the home directory is stored on the userdata partition, so if you need to check how much space is left for the user, that'd be the one
<desrt> measuring /home is a silly idea
<desrt> er.  measuring ~/ i mean
<xnox> ubiquity-dm is not loading the following indicators: sound, keyboard, system. How should I go about troubleshooting that? as far as I remember there was suppose to be a "ubiquity" profile to load those indicators... or something =)
<xnox> larsu: ^
<larsu> xnox: yep, add the profile to the indicator files
<larsu> xnox: they're in /usr/share/unity/indicators/*, or in data/ in most indicator source trees
<jdstrand> mpt: thought (which you probably are already thinking of)> when considering design-- there are three cases-- mic only, camera only, mic+camera
<xnox> larsu: hm, ok.
<mdeslaur> ChrisTownsend: I not sure I understand your compiz fix...I can no longer switch workspaces by clicking on an app in the launcher...is that intended?
<larsu> xnox: "hm" doesn't sound good. I can whip up patches for them in a bit if you want
<mpt> jdstrand, yeah, and it seems to me they should have the same UI. Maybe that's what triggered my instinct against using the sound indicator: there's no camera indicator. :-)
<jdstrand> yeah
<mpt> (Or video indicator, for a more precise analogy.)
<ChrisTownsend> mdeslaur: That is a regression in my "fix":-(.  I have a fix upstream to take care of the regression, but we have to wait on distro to release a new Compiz package.
<Laney> desrt: I'd like to avoid making assumptions about the partition layout if possible
<Laney> I could over report "used by Ubuntu" and just count the XDG directories
<ChrisTownsend> mdeslaur: https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/1228352
<mdeslaur> ChrisTownsend: ah, great, thanks :)
<ChrisTownsend> mdeslaur: I'm really sorry about this.
<desrt> kinda silly that we don't have a good way to know how big a directory is...
<desrt> i guess it's a bad idea for the same reason that noatime is a good idea
<mdeslaur> ChrisTownsend: a bug is fine...I was afraid it was a conscious decision :)
<ChrisTownsend> mdeslaur:
<ChrisTownsend> mdeslaur: Oops.  I was wayyy too agressive on fixing something else.
<mpt> jdstrand, so the *draft* returning-to-calls design I just saw uses a special temporary indicator. That doesn't solve the screencast problem (perhaps an app needs reviewer blessing to hide it), but it would mean that Skype for example would be consistent for background voice call vs. video call.
<mpt> And its menu could list all the apps that are currently using the camera or mic, e.g. if you were running Skype and Heard at the same time.
<larsu> mpt: this very much sounds like the counterpart to the sound menu
<mpt> larsu, how so?
<larsu> mpt: telling me about all the things on the system that are outputting sound (even though the sound menu doesn't _really_ do that)
<larsu> mpt: s/outputting sound/using some subsystem/
<larsu> I'd argue that the sound menu should be doing that btw, but I'm sure you'll disagree ;)
<larsu> having designed the sound menu and all…
<rsalveti> Laney: seems gst 1.2 is not yet in debian, will test once the packages are available in there
<rsalveti> Laney: do you have a FFe for it already?
<Laney> rsalveti: yes it is
<Laney> and no I don't
<mpt> larsu, the spec implies (perhaps wrongly) that only one Touch app will be playing audio at a time. By "audio" I meant music/video/podcasts/streaming.
<Laney> rsalveti: I just started the packaging but I'm now fixing another MP so I'll get back to it later
<rsalveti> Laney: cool, sync happened in launchpad a few hours ago
<rsalveti> cool
<larsu> mpt: right, this was my understanding as well (only one app plays something at a time)
<mpt> larsu, oh, so a list of one. Right. :-) You might want more than one app using the mic at a time though.
<larsu> mpt: really?
<mpt> larsu, e.g. recording a call.
<larsu> mpt: good point, that might be a separate app.
<larsu> mpt: anyway, do we have a decision regarding that make-the-sound-indicator-red bug?
 * larsu would like to know whether he should get coding
<larsu> jdstrand: actually, I guess this ^^ is more a question for you. Matthew amended the spec, but that can't be implemented before 13.10.
<seb128> attente, hey
<jdstrand> larsu, mpt: I'm not clear on the changes. I understand we want a prompt. do we plan to have a visual cue too?
<mpt> jdstrand, what was your conclusion from the camera investigation?
<jdstrand> mpt: I am about to file a bug on it. right now the camera is happening on the android side. however, for 14.04 the plan is to have it on the Ubuntu side. rsalveti and I feel that there will likely need to be a service that apps would contact. therefore, that service is, like pulseaudio, in a position to prompt
<jdstrand> mpt: I don't have any insight on an "indicator-video", but I'm guessing it is not useful in and of itself (ie, I don't know what it would do besides give a visual cue)
<mpt> right
<mpt> jdstrand, if there was a prompt would you be happy with a visual cue only for background untrusted apps, not for foreground apps (or future trusted screencast apps)?
<jdstrand> larsu: so I guess the answer to your question is, if design says the indicator change is not the proper implementation, I'll release note the lack of notification/prompting for mic. we can adjust the bug to say it should interface with trust-store, and target that for early 14.04
<jdstrand> mpt: yeah-- that makes sense to me
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: ^
<mpt> jdstrand, I think the background visual cue for background apps using the mic or camera should be the same as for a phone call using the mic or camera. In part because many of those apps will be phone app substitutes (Voip clients).
<jdstrand> makes sense
<mdeslaur> jdstrand, mpt: yes, that makes sense...I really like the notification for background apps. The prompt is a bit annoying to me, but I don't see a better solution.
<mpt> jdstrand, unfortunately that design isn't finalized, but it looks like it's going to be a separate temporary indicator that contains items naming the app(s) in question. larsu, how much work would that be?
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: I think a release note is ok for now...we don't have much of a choice anyway :)
<jdstrand> I find the prompt useful fwiw :) it is first time only and can be cached. it even allows for the possibility of preseeding the prompt
<jdstrand> s/preseeding the prompt/preseeding the cache/
<larsu> mpt: I don't know about camera, but mic is fairly easy. Indicator-sound already detects that to show the mic volume. Would you want this for 13.10? Sounds very much like a feature to me ;) (also, I have tons of bugs to fix)
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: it's useful until you get 4 of them in a row: 1- microphone, 2- accounts, etc.
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: if everything is using trust-store, perhaps there is a way to aggregate the prompts
<mpt> yes!
<attente> seb128, hey
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: hrm, perhaps an uber-helper that an app could call that would display them all at once pre-emptively?
<mdeslaur> anyway, future thought
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: I don't know what that would look like implementation-wise, but possibly
<mpt> jdstrand, I was just going to say the same thing. :-) The buttons should be insensitive for a second after the prompt appears anyway, to prevent race conditions, and that would often be enough time to aggregate other requests.
<jdstrand> yeah-- aggregating the prompts would be pretty slick
<seb128> attente, I'm looking at the current phone settings ... language is going to work once polkit is there, what about the other ones? Could you hide the widgets that have no working backend with some comments, we can add them back when the backends are there
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: the good thing about this being in a library is it will be easy to add that in the future
<seb128> attente, doing the way Laney did in https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/ubuntu-system-settings/hide-greeter-messages/+merge/186061
<jdstrand> yep
<mpt> larsu, whether it's for 13.10 is between you and security and release management. ;-)
<seb128> attente, do you know what options they plan to support for this release?
<Laney> desrt: do I need to free the cancellable?
<attente> seb128, sure... but it's going to be a very empty page...
<jdstrand> I also didn't finish my thought-- with trust-store, it should be possible for us to also do things like have Skype in a preinstall not prompt
<desrt> Laney: yes.  a good place to do that is right after you cancel it.
<Laney> sure
<desrt> Laney: all of the operations that are tied to the cancellable will take their own refs
<desrt> so g_cancellable_cancel(c); g_object_unref(c); is a common sight
<seb128> attente, well, we want to list only thing that work, most pages are getting empty ... but better than having non working UI (and we can get the other back by setting USS_SHOW_ALL_UI=1
<attente> seb128, last i spoke to tmoenicke, he said he'd be working on the ubuntu-keyboard gsettings migration this week
<attente> seb128, ok, no problem
<seb128> attente, the schemas landed today, let's see what we can add back, I guess meanwhile it's going to be the language selector only...
<seb128> attente, thanks
<jdstrand> mpt: re larsu, security team and release-- that for larsu somes done to if you think indicator-sound should change its icon in the future, or if we'll implement the background visual cue in another manner
<jdstrand> mpt: it sounds like you don't want the visual cue in the indicator
<jdstrand> mpt: is that accurate?
<mdeslaur> thinking out loud: I wonder if a notification is enough instead of a prompt. Nobody will ever click on "No" anyway. ie: "Skype is using the microphone." the first time it uses it.
<mdeslaur> "Fart app is using the microphone."
<mpt> jdstrand, yes, for two reasons. First, I think the background cue should be the same as for phone calls, and the current design for that does not involve the sound indicator. Second, a red indicator would suggest a problem that you could open the menu to fix, which wouldn't be the case here.
<jdstrand> mpt: right. I'll update the bugs and followup on this
<mpt> thanks
<jdstrand> larsu: I'll release note it
<larsu> jdstrand: cool, thanks.
<mpt> mdeslaur, <http://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/102565/why-do-these-apps-like-to-access-the-microphone> might be a counterexample. :-)
<jdstrand> larsu: are you responsible for indicator-sound and not pulseaudio?
<larsu> jdstrand: yes.
<jdstrand> ok
<mdeslaur> mpt: fair enough :)
<Laney> seb128: can you pull and re-check the measure branch please?
<Laney> it won't be any faster but I wonder if the actual bugs are fixed
<Laney> building to see how fast it is on the nexus 4 too
<seb128> Laney, ok
<Laney> yeah it took like one second there
<seb128> charles, hey, do you have any idea about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-session/+bug/1230381 ? czajkowski is having the issue
<charles> seb128, I'll take a look in a minute
<seb128> charles, thanks
<seb128> czajkowski, ^
<czajkowski> Thank you :)
 * czajkowski hugs seb128 
<czajkowski> seb128: are you in Paris by any chance on October 10th ?
 * seb128 hugs czajkowski back
<czajkowski> I owe you pints!
<seb128> czajkowski, no, and I'm not living close from Paris ... going to be for another time I guess ;-)
<Laney> don't stand for that
<Laney> he can definitely just hop on the tgv
<Laney> :P
<seb128> lol
<czajkowski> heh
<czajkowski> I'm over for mongoDB paris and trying to meet people when I travel, this week was Dublin and meet people from the mozilla community. Hoping to meet people in Munich as well.
<czajkowski> kill 2 birds with one stone :)
<desrt> czajkowski: we're importing seb to canada
<czajkowski> I'm there also :)
<czajkowski> but only before it snows! too cold after that!
<Laney> I heard -40 isn't actually that bad
<desrt> we'll be in montreal until the 18th, then in toronto
<desrt> until the 26th
<czajkowski> desrt: http://www.lczajkowski.com/2013/09/21/travelling-over-the-coming-weeks-and-catching-up-with-people/
<desrt> czajkowski: friends in toronto?
<charles> czajkowski, nice list :D
<Laney> jealous of your air miles
<desrt> Laney: air miles are a scant reward given to partially compensate someone for sitting with their knees at their neck in an aluminium tube where they are subjected to viruses and conditions that increase their chances of catching them
<seb128> Laney, do you know if the  "stats on the welcome screen" control has a working side on unity?
<Laney> sure - but if they can make this terrible process any less terrible then i'm going to grab the chance
<Laney> seb128: i think so but check with mterry
<seb128> Laney, ok, thanks
<Laney> needs pk anyway
<seb128> oh, right, one of those :/
<czajkowski> desrt: in Guelp and Toronto :)
<desrt> czajkowski: cool.  attente is here too.  let's get a crepe some night.
<czajkowski> charles: that takes me up to November 14th when I get my new puppy Bash :)
<czajkowski> desrt: excellent!
<czajkowski> I'll  also be in NYC every 3 months for team building :) and puerto rico in feburary for company all hands :D
<desrt> could have a worse place for an allhands
<czajkowski> this is true :) this week it's Dublin for the EMEA side of the company, which is nice as I get to see family here.
<jdstrand> mpt: fyi, you probably saw I revamped bug #1224756, but I also filed bug #1230391. That needs design and I wasn't sure how to get it on your radar, so I am mentioning it here
<mpt> jdstrand, thanks, assigned.
<seb128> Laney, we are not going to have automatic tz for v1 right?
<Laney> no
<Laney> that toggle is ntp
<seb128> Laney, tz as well?
<Laney> ?
<seb128> Laney, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeAndDate?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=phone-settings-time-and-date.png
<seb128> ^ that's ntp right?
<seb128> Laney, what about
<seb128> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeAndDate?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=phone-settings-time-zone-automatic.png
<jdstrand> mpt: I also mentioned bug #1230391 in the bug I just filed on the camera service (1230366). guessing the design is the same, but fyi
<Laney> the second one is some clever stuff but it doesn't exist
<Laney> first one is ntp, yes
<Laney> it asks timedated to turn that on/off, didn't actually check if it works on the device yet
<seb128> Laney, ok, so the second one should be change to only have manual ... I'm going to hide the selector etc
<mpt> Laney, seb128: NTP and/or carrier-provided info
<Laney> yes, we don't have carrier stuff though
<seb128> mpt, we don't have the backend for carrier-provided info
<Laney> so it is just ntp now
<mpt> ok
<Laney> that's why we can't do automatic timezone
<seb128> that's not going to happen for v1
<Laney> I spoke to someone (tvoss?) last week about that and he said they haven't even thought about it yet
<seb128> mpt, we can only do manual in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeAndDate?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=phone-settings-time-zone-manual.png
<Laney> that's "timed"
<seb128> mpt, what do you recommend doing? hidding the selector, e.g just keeping the entry and the list?
<seb128> mpt, should we have an heading before, like "enter your location"?
<mpt> seb128, that's exactly what I was typing, yes. :-)
<Laney> seb128: that "No matching place" looks really really tiny on the phone here
<Laney> can you fix that to be bigger when you mp this?
<mpt> seb128: ...I meant the hiding the selector bit. No need for a separate heading, compare <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Sound?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=phone-settings-sound-message.png> for example.
<seb128> Laney, sure, but shouldn't we fix the toolkit to not have text being tiny by default?
<seb128> mpt, makes sense
<Laney> probably
<Laney> seb128: mpt: You'd get a text field and some text saying "No matching place"
<Laney> is that clear enough? the field could have some placeholder text
<seb128> Laney, I'm submitting a bunch of trivial changes and then reviewing your directories work again
<Laney> There is a "Set the time zone" sub heading too
<seb128> Laney, mpt: I found weird to have "No matching place" when you open the dialog and didn't enter anything btw
<Laney> seb128: ok
<mpt> seb128, hmm, it shouldn't have been showing that regardless of whether there's anything else in the rest of the screen...
<mpt> Ah, my fault.
<seb128> mpt, that text should only be there is there is some text entered and no match I guess?
<mpt> seb128, exactly. <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeAndDate?action=diff&rev2=77&rev1=76> How's that?
<Laney> seb128: how did your lightdm testing go? did anything just work?
<seb128> Laney, no, I ran into several issues due to ro and started opening bugs for other components :/
<seb128> Laney, second round tomorrow
<Laney> haha
<seb128> mpt, looks good ... the 2 texts are inconsistent in their use of a "." at the end
<Laney> ro is a right pain
<seb128> it is :/
<mpt> seb128, you don't miss a thing, do you. ;-) That's tentatively deliberate: one is an instruction, the other is an empty-state error. If the empty state error was followed by an instruction on how to fix the error, *that* would end in a period.
<mpt> e.g. "No matches" "Try different spelling, or a larger city nearby."
<seb128> mpt, haha
<seb128> mpt, I see, thank for the explanation ;-)
<Laney> rsalveti: I synced gstreamer into ppa:ubuntu-desktop/gstreamer-1.1
<Laney> should have gst/base/bad built now, good/ugly arriving soon
<Laney> will re-apply the ubuntu diffs tomorrow morning
<Laney> going out for a ride now, see you!
<seb128> Laney, have fun!
<charles> mdeslaur: want me to look at those unit tests for the i-session MP?
<charles> I'm in the neighborhood anyway for another change
<mdeslaur> charles: ah, sure! Sorry about that, I was still building it when I did the bzr upload
<charles> mdeslaur: no worries
<charles> mdeslaur: it all looks innocent enough in the unit tests
<charles> mdeslaur: here's a diff that includes the fixed tests
<charles> mdeslaur: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6155459/
<charles> that should make jenkins happy
<mdeslaur> hrm, odd...I wonder why my original patch didn't trigger a test failure
<charles> besides... unit tests in indicators? what a novel idea :D
<charles> mdeslaur: because the original patch only changed behavior if n_users==1
<mdeslaur> oh, and it's not testing that
<mdeslaur> I see
<charles> mdeslaur: probably I should add a test to cover that logic branch
<charles> I didn't realize it wasn't being covered until this ticket
<charles> so, in addition to the screensaver fix, thanks for that too :)
<mdeslaur> hehe
<mdeslaur> charles: want me to update my merge request, or are you good?
<charles> mdeslaur: it's not a big deal, but less work overall if you update your mr
<mdeslaur> charles: ok, resubmitted, thanks
<charles> mdeslaur: cool, approved
<mdeslaur> charles: thanks!
<jasoncwarner> hey attente, did all your language settings and keyboard MPs get in?
<attente> jasoncwarner, the ubuntu-keyboard MP is merged, but language settings not yet though
<jasoncwarner> attente do you know what is holding up the language settings? can we get those in today for EOW image?
<attente> jasoncwarner, i just disabled the maliit settings because they won't work on the backend, so the page is looking pretty sparse
<attente> it just needs someone to review and approve
<attente> and while the ubuntu-keyboard MP is merged, i don't think it's landed yet...
<jasoncwarner> attente ok. can you poke a few people to get your stuff merged? if no one does, ping me with various MPs and I'll poke as well
<attente> Laney, seb128, are either of you around?
<seb128> attente, yes
<seb128> jasoncwarner, attente: I can review that in a bit sure
<attente> seb128, i don't think the ubuntu-keyboard schema is landed yet though
<jasoncwarner> thanks, seb128
<seb128> attente, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-keyboard/0.99.trunk.phablet2+13.10.20130925-0ubuntu1
<seb128> attente, it is
<seb128> jasoncwarner, yw!
<attente> oh, i didn't realize, thanks seb128
<seb128> yw
<rsalveti> Laney: thanks
<jasoncwarner> hey robru, did you end up picking up cellular settings? make any headway?
<robru> jasoncwarner, no, sorry. that merge that ken showed me was *enormous* and I'm not familiar with the codebase. asked for a bit of help and never got a response.
<robru> figured he was too busy
<bschaefer> attente, ping
<attente> bschaefer, hey
<bschaefer> attente, hey, soo we are having some fun ibus issues
<attente> bschaefer, yep...
<bschaefer> and it looks like the cause is due to the ibus-daemon always being started...even when its no suppose to?
<bschaefer> attente, or do you already know about it :)
<attente> bschaefer, talking to bregma about it right now in #systems
<attente> maybe here is a better place to discuss it
<bschaefer> attente, o well then ill join and listen :)
 * bschaefer doesn't know what #systems is
<attente> bschaefer, it's on canonical's private irc server
<bschaefer> attente, right, tried freenode and no one was there :)
<attente> bschaefer, anyways, short and long of it is that i don't think i-keyboard is starting ibus, it's actually g-s-d
<attente> i-keyboard is only ever talking to ibus when it switches to an actual ibus IM
<bschaefer> attente, yes g-s-d sounds more like it cause its the package that places the dbus ibus service
<attente> and g-s-d has this line that makes me suspect
<attente> https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-settings-daemon/tree/plugins/keyboard/gsd-keyboard-manager.c#n951
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-09-26
<Mirv> robru: FYI https://bugs.launchpad.net/libfriends/+bug/1231260
<robru> Mirv, I think it's an infrastructural problem? I have no idea what could possibly be causing that. i haven't been able to reproduce the issue locally. can you poke at it a little bit today?
<pitti> Good morning
<robru> pitti, morning!
<Mirv> robru: it only happens with libfriends, but libfriends itself hasn't had commits so no idea where it could come from. I'll update the bug anyhow to reflect the fact.
<Mirv> robru: I wonder if it's anything like tests using network or such..
<pitti> hey robru, how are you?
<Mirv> robru: the webops already gave process list on a hanging machine https://pastebin.canonical.com/98017/plain/
<jibel> Good morning
<robru> pitti, alright... woke up feeling quite groggy but much better now. and you?
<pitti> robru: quite okay; first Taekwondo training yesterday after three weeks (QA sprint/plumbers), so feeling a bit "ouch", too :)
<robru> pitti, hah, nice
<robru> Mirv, yeah, i don't really understand it. it uses 'live' dbus but all dbus services are mocked heavily, so there should be no network traffic happening or anything like that. I'm EOD but I'll check that process list a bit more closely tomorrow
<Mirv> robru: yeah, I'll at least see that cu2d doesn't get stalled. thanks.
<robru> pitti, Mirv ok, g'night ;-)
<Mirv> robru: good night!
<Mirv> pitti: packaging changes ack! http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6157465/ - it's a more fine grained .install file that would fail on --fail-missing more often, since now there was a bug where Pickers/ were omitted
<pitti> Mirv: why does it need to enumerate all individual files now?
<pitti> Mirv: do some of these files go into different binary packages?
<Mirv> pitti: I guess they want to prevent similar thing from happening in the future - ie. they make a typo in some of the makefiles, something stops from being installed but dh --fail-missing doesn't catch it since there's /* used
<Mirv> pitti: no, they same in the same package
<pitti> Mirv: hmm; that seems a bit dubious to me, as it makes maintenance unnecessarily harder in the normal case
<pitti> and this only guards against "lucky" typos, if you typo file names etc. it won't help
<pitti> there's (binary) debdiff and autopkgtests to guard against those
<pitti> Mirv: so, not a fan, and it's not common packaging practice, and I don't see it actually helping much
<Mirv> pitti: right, I suggested the sdk team already to add after-packaging tests to check various contents
<pitti> well, one would hope that they actually *test* their packages before a MP?
<Mirv> pitti: yes, that has been a popular topic in the past weeks, testing and how it should/could be done
<Mirv> all autopilot tests passed on both it and various apps, since no-one uses the component that went missing yet
<pitti> Laney: not updating gobject-introspection in Debian yet, as it should go together with glib 2.38; will that go to unstable soon? (anything which is known not to be backwards compatible with GNOME 3.8 components?)
<pitti> I'm not aware of any compatibility breakers
<Mirv> I filed now a bug against ubuntu-ui-toolkit for them to add some sort of autopkgtest to test the contained components
<Laney> pitti: not that I know of, just didn't want to get in the way
<Laney> pitti: oh, wait, there were some build failures
<Laney> p.s. morning
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<didrocks> hey Laney, seb128
<seb128> hey didrocks Laney pitti
<pitti> bonjour seb128 et didrocks, comment allez-vous ?
<Laney> pitti: https://buildd.debian.org/status/package.php?p=glib2.0&suite=experimental (ignore ppc)
<Laney> hello seb128 didrocks!
<didrocks> pitti: bien occupé, mais ça va, et toi?
<seb128> pitti, je vais bien, merci, et toi ?
<pitti> oh argh
<Laney> ich habe keine ahnung
<pitti> je vais bien, merci ! j'ai les muscles endolores après le premier Taekwondo hier, mais c'est bien :)
<seb128> pitti, c'était la rentrée ?
 * seb128 needs to figure out what to do as exercice this season
<pitti> seb128: non, je suis de retour :)
<Laney> always climbing
<seb128> pitti, ah ok ;-)
<pitti> seb128: J'aime le badminton aussi
<seb128> oui, c'est bien comme sport
<seb128> Laney, I never tried climbing, sound like it could be fun, though I fear it wouldn't move enough to my taste
 * seb128 is pondering tennis
<seb128> or going back swimming
<Laney> ah, it's not really like those I guess
<Laney> might bring my shoes and go in Oak
<Laney> http://www.touchstoneclimbing.com/gwpower-co/tour
<pitti> ah, messieurs iront à Oakland pour le sprint ?
<seb128> oui
<seb128> pitti, tu vas nous manquer
<czajkowski> aloha
<seb128> czajkowski, howdy
<seb128> how are you today?
<pitti> seb128: Julien me demande, mais c'est trop de voyage
<pitti> seb128: and we already have something planned for the long weekend at that time
<seb128> ok
<seb128> next time I guess
<seb128> pitti, I'm going to see you next w.e anyway ;-)
<pitti> seb128: oui !
<czajkowski> seb128: not bad it's raining over here in Dublin so feel at home :)
<seb128> lol
<Laney> seb128: feel free to self approve pot updates IMO
<seb128> Laney, good point, thanks ;-)
<Laney> Someone try this please
<Laney> Open nautilus, navigate to /usr/share/backgrounds
<Laney> crashes here (with all the wallpaper packages installed)
<seb128> Laney, wfm, but I don't have all the wallpaper packages installed
<seb128> e.g I only have the saucy set
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1231352
<ubot2`> Laney: Error: launchpad bug 1231352 not found
<Laney> once retraced etc
<seb128> k
 * seb128 looks at e.u.c
<seb128> didn't open that for a while
<Laney> somehow that still feels like a black hole to me
<seb128> how so?
<Laney> launchpad bugs seem more useful / more likely to get fixed
<Laney> probably just me
<seb128> they are more useful
<seb128> but e.u.c helps to estimate what issues are more frequent than others
<seb128> e.g where to start
<Laney> Hmm
<Laney> can't pick a background
<Laney> well, can pick it, doesn't get applied
<seb128> Laney, on the device or on the desktop? it works for me on the device with 64 (yesterday's image) ... I just upgraded, let me try with 65
<Laney> device
<Laney> I don't see in the code where it's updated
<seb128> for me it gets applied to the lock screen/greeter and to the background
<Laney> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:/usr/share/ubuntu/settings/system/qml-plugins/background$ gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.background picture-uri
<Laney> 'file:///usr/share/themes/Adwaita/backgrounds/adwaita-timed.xml'
<seb128> shrug, doesn't work today
<seb128> Laney, we got http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~system-settings-touch/ubuntu-system-settings/trunk/revision/372 in recently, not sure if that's creating issues
 * seb128 tries a revert
<Laney> well, nothing sets pictureUri on the background gsettings object
<Laney> so I don't know how it could have ever worked
<Laney> (never tried before on a device)
<seb128> Laney, calling me a liar? ;-)
<Laney> wait
<Laney> I found it
<seb128> it was working yesterday for me
<Laney> there's a hidden Connections
<seb128> I've a custom background on the device atm
<Laney> no, trying to debug :P
<seb128> Laney, downgrading content-hub fixes it
<seb128> KENNNNN
<Laney> haha
<Laney> just as he sneaks away
<Laney> even with the u-s-s change?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> I'm running u-s-s trunk
<Laney> i seoke
<Laney> erm
<Laney> that's either "i see" or "ok"
<Laney> seb128: I guess check with gusch
<seb128> lol
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> Laney, pitti: is there anything blocking to land the systemd side of the fixes for the tz-/etc-ro issue?
<pitti> seb128: it seems this balloned from "teach timedated to get along with that" to "completely change how we handle /etc" :(
<Laney> yeah I'm not sure how it got blocked :-/
<pitti> seb128: so now I'm faced with "rewrite initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch for the new method" or "don't use /etc/writable/, but a specific /etc/time-writable/ directory" to avoid the above
<pitti> but the latter has the disadvantage that we'll almost surely need this approach for other files in /etc/ as well
<pitti> this "mount individual files" approach is inherently mis-designed
<seb128> right
<pitti> but we don't seem to have any way to clean up mistakes there in upgrades
<seb128> we are not going to get to a clean solution for v1 anyway
<seb128> oh, right, upgrades :-(
<pitti> (like, the addition of mounts for /etc/timezone and friends, which got rejected in MP but uploaded anyway)
<pitti> so, this is a bit of a 'orrible mess
<pitti> so, if this is OMGurgent, I can change the patches for only putting the timezone files into /etc/time-writable/, and aggravate the upgrade problem in the future
<pitti> as realistically I won't have time to understand and change the full initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch code
<seb128> pitti, it's not super urgent, but having it fixed this week or early next week would be nice
<seb128> pitti, I can try to talk to slangasek to see if they can help/do the initramfs side
<pitti> that would help, yes
<pitti> as a fallback I can do the "use specific directory"
<Laney> then a side-migration from this to the final area :-/
<seb128> pitti, ok, thanks, I'm going to talk with Steve when he gets online ... do we have a summary somewhere, of what we need from them?
<pitti> seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch/+bug/1227520/comments/23
<seb128> pitti, danke
<seb128> Laney, do you get that nautilus segfault every time you enter /usr/share/backgrounds?
<seb128> Laney, oh, the second seems different ... if you copy /usr/share/backgrounds/edubuntu_default.png somewhere else, do you hit the bug as well?
<Laney> I found some comments that it was due to nautilus-dropbox
<Laney> so I removed that and now it seems I can enter it on the laptop
<seb128> do you use that?
<Laney> the second crash I reported was from the other machine which I don't think has it
 * Laney checks
<seb128> Laney, the second one seems to not like the edubuntu image, let me try to get that one here
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> I guess the first one is invalid
 * Laney does that
<seb128> Laney, the first one is a dup of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1193522
<Laney> yeah, found that one
<Laney> that's what gave me the clue
<seb128> darkxst said by then that dropbox needs to be rebuilt with the new gtk, I don't get why
<seb128> that would suggest gtk 3.8 is abi incompatible with 3.6
<Laney> I installed dropbox from the repo and it works now
<seb128> well, anyway, I pinged jcastro about it a few weeks ago to know if he had some contact at dropbox to ask them to rebuild it/have a look
<Laney> probably the official binary does something weird
<seb128> he said he was going to send an email
<seb128> but I didn't check what happened since I'm back
<seb128> jcastro, ^ did you get any reply?
<seb128> Laney, I'm pondering making nautilus conflicts with their dropbox package
<Laney> just putting edubuntu_default in its own directory is enough to make nautilus segfault here
<Laney> wtf it's 0 bytes
<highvoltage> weird
<seb128> Laney, it's a symlink
<Laney> ah yes I copied it
<Laney> no
<Laney> the png isn't a symlink
<Laney> dpkg doesn't know about it, did I break that?
<seb128> edubuntu_default.jpg -> Mr._Tau_and_The_Tree_-_by_TJ.jpg
<seb128> here
<Laney> crash is in .png though
<seb128> ubuntu-wallpapers-saucy: /usr/share/backgrounds/Mr._Tau_and_The_Tree_-_by_TJ.jpg
<seb128> weird
<Laney> so
<Laney> mkdir ~/foo; cd ~/foo; touch empty.png; nautilus .
<seb128> Laney, sorry, lunch got ready, I was eating ... doing that "touch empty.png; nautilus ." works without segfault here
<Laney> np, it works on my laptop too
<seb128> weird
<seb128> is your laptop the same arch that the box that has the issue?
<Laney> yep
<ricotz> seb128, Laney, hi :)
<ricotz> seb128, do you have a moment?
<seb128> ricotz, hey, how are you?
<seb128> ricotz, sure
<Laney> It has new glib but I put that on the laptop and it didn't break there
<ricotz> seb128, i am fine ;), you?
<ricotz> seb128, could you take a look at http://people.ubuntu.com/~ricotz/packages/tracker/
<Laney> during that I got https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/1219414
<Laney> bugs bugs bugs
<ricotz> seb128, 0.16.2 includes serious fixes
<dpm> seb128, Laney, how do you update the .pot file in the settings app's sources?
<Laney> manually
<seb128> dpm, cd po; qmake .; make pot
<dpm> ah, cool
<dpm> thanks guys
<seb128> yw
<seb128> why?
<seb128> dpm, I updated it in trunk this morning
<dpm> seb128, I saw this one, and I thought I'd send a quick fix, but I want to check that the comment is indeed picked up in the .pot file -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1210341
<seb128> dpm, they are not (if I didn't try the wrong format by then)
<seb128> dpm, I tried that before
<seb128> dpm, well, let me know how it goes
<seb128> Laney, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/151515768/Stacktrace.txt is a bit weird
<dpm> we managed to do it for core apps, let me see if I can do the same for settings
<seb128> Laney, it starts with a python function, I wonder if you have a nautilus-python user installed/creating the issue
<seb128> dpm, that would be great, thanks ;-)
<Laney> seb128: Yeah removing python-nautilus makes it go away
<seb128> ricotz, do you have a bug report/sponsor subscribed? I'm going to try to have a look today, but it would be easier to not forget if it was in the sponsoring queue
<Laney> not sure why that was installed
<Laney> U1?
<seb128> I don't think so
<seb128> I think their nautilus code is C
<seb128> Laney, can you reassign the bug to nautilus-python? (sorry, I closed the tab and I'm lazy to look for the number again)
<dpm> seb128, ok, it works, but it doesn't just pick any comment automatically. Since we're invoking xgettext with --add-comments=TRANSLATORS, comments need to contain TRANSLATORS to be put in the .pot file.
<ricotz> seb128, no, didnt make a bug for it yet, will make one -- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grilo/+bug/1227630 is similar
<seb128> ok
<seb128> ricotz, looking to the news of this one, you probably need a ffe
<seb128> refactoring of libs is not bug fix
<seb128> sil2100, Mirv: ^ you might want to look at/comment/ack or not the grilo update as well, I think you are the ones that looked the most at this stack this cycle
<seb128> dpm, oh ok, so it needs e.g TRANSLATORS: that's a nice once
<seb128> one
<seb128> dpm, that makes sense ;-)
<dpm> seb128, yeah, this way xgettext doesn't just pick any random comment on top of a translatable message. https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-system-settings/fix-1210341/+merge/187736
<ricotz> seb128, hmm, i see
<seb128> Laney, do you have any hint on testing that polkit works as it should?
<seb128> Laney, with the new lightdm I get a seat assigned
<seb128> e.g
<seb128> # loginctl
<seb128>    SESSION        UID USER             SEAT
<seb128>         c1      32011 phablet          seat0
<seb128> but the settings still don't work :/
<Laney> try the dbus calls
<seb128> Laney, I tried to dbus-monitor [--system] but I don't see anything happening in there
<Laney> pkcheck --action-id org.freedesktop.timedate1.set-time --process $$; echo $?
<Laney> try that from a terminal on the device
<desrt> saluton kunlaborantoj!
<Laney> hrm, I don't have the terminal app any more and the search doesn't let me install it
<Laney> oh, lies
<Laney> I just had to go to the application lens
<Laney> greetings desrt
<desrt> Laney: manage to wrap your mind around cancellable?
<seb128> Laney,
<seb128> $ pkcheck --action-id org.freedesktop.timedate1.set-time --process $$; echo $?
<seb128> polkit\56retains_authorization_after_challenge=1
<seb128> Authorization requires authentication and -u wasn't passed.
<seb128> 2
<Laney> think so, charles didn't complain too much
<seb128> desrt, salut ;-)
<Laney> seb128: from the device itself?
<seb128> Laney, no, from an adb
<Laney> not sure if that will work
<seb128> k
<Laney> make a script and run it
<seb128> can do that ;-)
<Laney> how do I get this?
<dpm> seb128, what's the status of being able to change the language? Last time I spoke to you guys it was blocked on something missing from lightdm or policy kit to land. Has that already been fixed?
<seb128> dpm, we are just discussing those issues atm, if you read the backlog
<dpm> ah, cool
<Laney> seems lightdm from proposed alone isn't enough
<seb128> Laney, on the device
<seb128> polkit\56retains_authorization_after_challenge=1
<seb128> Authorization requires authentication and -u wasn't passed.
<seb128> 2
<seb128> Laney,
<seb128> <ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/lightdm/
<seb128>  for anyone wanting to test the lightdm session
<seb128> <ogra_> install these two packages and reboot
<seb128> Laney, ^ you need those
<Laney> ok, let me see
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> Laney, that update made loginctl lists a seat for my session
<seb128> which was not the case before
<seb128> but that doesn't seem enough :/
<Laney>        If the specificied process is not authorized because no suitable authentication agent is available or if the
<Laney>        --allow-user-interaction wasn't passed, pkcheck exits with a return value of 2 and a diagnostic message is printed on standard
<Laney>        error. Details are printed on standard output.
<ogra_> note that switching on plokit (which this change does) might reveal missing pkla files for granting access
<ogra_> *polkit
<seb128> oh, right
<seb128> we don't install the desktop privilege package on touch right?
<ogra_> i dont think so
<ogra_> should we do that ?
<seb128> k
<seb128> not sure the desktop set makes sense on touch
<seb128> or if they need tweaking
<ogra_> yeah
<seb128> Laney, pitti: ^ do you have any opinion?
<ogra_> well, i see massive app-test failures here with the new session ...
<ogra_> i guess they are also premission related
<Laney> ah hang on
<Laney> I see this
<Laney> root@iota:/var/lib/polkit-1/localauthority/10-vendor.d# grep clock com.ubuntu.desktop.pkla  -A 2
<Laney> [Setting the clock]
<Laney> Identity=unix-group:admin;unix-group:sudo
<Laney> Action=org.gnome.clockapplet.mechanism.*;org.gnome.controlcenter.datetime.configure;org.kde.kcontrol.kcmclock.save
<Laney> ResultActive=yes
<Laney> then@
<Laney>   <action id="org.gnome.controlcenter.datetime.configure">
<Laney> […]
<Laney>     <annotate key="org.freedesktop.policykit.imply">org.freedesktop.timedate1.set-time org.freedesktop.timedate1.set-timezone org.freedesktop
<Laney> .timedate1.set-local-rtc org.freedesktop.timedate1.set-ntp</annotate>
<Laney> let me try installing that
<pitti> seb128: re from lunch
<pitti> seb128: so running through, the bits that we (probably) won't need are: udisks, cpufreq (that should be automatic), usb-creator, disabling hibernate
<pitti> seb128: also, org.debian.apt.upgrade-packages seems irrelevant with system packages, and we won't use aptdaemon
<pitti> seb128: org.gnome.clockapplet.mechanism.*;org.gnome.controlcenter.datetime.configure;org.kde.kcontrol.kcmclock.save
<pitti> seb128: ^ that's an interesting bit, but I suppose this is actually obsolete on the desktop now as well, as control-center uses timedated?
<seb128> pitti, they wouldn't create any issue though right?
<pitti> seb128: so what's left is org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.settings.modify.system
<seb128> pitti, indeed, I just noticed that when Laney copied the snippet before
<pitti> and that's an important one, we need to define networks
<Laney> The permission only works because of that implies thing that I just pasted
<pitti> I suppose something in the phablet conf grants that priv?
<pitti> Laney: right
<Laney> doesn't work right now
<Laney> trying to install the package
<seb128> pitti, no, most of settings still don't work in the touch image
<pitti> seb128: so yes, having that package installed wouldn't create any issues
<pitti> seb128: oh, creating new connections != modify?
<pitti> because you can certainly connect to a new wifi
<Laney> phablet already has an NM pkla
<Laney> hmm, still doesn't work
<seb128> same here :/
<Laney> Error checking for authorization org.gnome.controlcenter.datetime.configure: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1.Error.Failed: Action org.gnome.controlcenter.datetime.configure is not registered
 * Laney edits
<Laney> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ pkcheck --action-id org.freedesktop.timedate1.set-time --process 2425; echo $?
<Laney> 0
<Laney> seb128: ^
<Laney> muhahaha
<seb128> Laney, so it works with the fixed pkla to list systemd rather than gcc's interfaces?
<Laney> seb128: well, I just added them on
<Laney> I think that could just go into pk-d-p
<seb128> Laney, I wonder why it works on desktop, isn't org.gnome.controlcenter deprecated/dropped from saucy?
<Laney> laney@iota> dpkg -S actions/org.gnome.controlcenter.datetime.policy                                                      /usr/share/polkit-1
<Laney> gnome-control-center-data: /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.gnome.controlcenter.datetime.policy
<seb128> oh, it's still there
<seb128> I was looking at the wrong place
<Laney> I guess it makes some sense for it to have rules itself
<Laney> more abstraction
<Laney> "stats on welcome screen" got saved
<Laney> can't toggle errors
<Laney> (does the even work on the device?)
<Laney> s/the/that/
<seb128> not sure, check with ev please
<Laney> k
<Laney> HAHA! THE TIME CHANGED!
<seb128> \o/
<seb128> VICTORY
<pitti> Laney: oh, with writable image?
<Laney> pitti: yes, but that's time not timezone
<pitti> Laney: or using the patches?
<pitti> ah
<Laney> so shouldn't write any files
<pitti> right
<Laney> enabling ntp appeared to work too :-O
<Laney> i.e. the time went back to utc
<Laney> ok, lunch; someone feel free to add those actions to pk-d-p and upload/seed it
 * seb128 does the it works dance
<seb128> Laney, enjoy!
<pitti> youtube! youtube!
<seb128> lol
<Laney> how do I launch u-s-s from terminal on the device?
<Laney> I can get the UI but it's frozen
<seb128> Laney, I do "/usr/bin/system-settings --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/ubuntu-system-settings.desktop --stage_hint=main_stage" from ssh/adb
<seb128> well
<seb128> "/usr/bin/system-settings --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/ubuntu-system-settings.desktop"
<seb128> rather
<seb128> that's the one needed
<Laney> O_O
<Laney> oh yes, sure it did
<seb128> Laney, the desktop file is needed by the shell to know what surface to render or something, I forgot the details
<Laney> ok, thanks
<jibel> there is a crash I get relatively often on saucy with g+ hangouts in firefox but other people are reporting it in other conditions, could someone have a look at bug 1191853
<jibel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1191853
<seb128> bregma, ^ it's a compiz decorator issue
<seb128> jibel, as usually, better to ask on #ubuntu-unity about unity/compiz
<seb128> Trevinho, ^
 * Trevinho looking
<jibel> seb128, ah right, sorry
<seb128> jibel, no worry ;-)
<seb128> Laney, coming?
<Laney> yes, usual trouble
<Laney> now hangouts crashes on my phone
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> if even google gets it wrong
<seb128> didrocks, I guess you are not coming (not that you have lot to say this week I guess)?
<seb128> attente, coming to the settings meeting?
<attente> seb128, sorry, be there in a sec
<seb128> attente, thanks
<attente> seb128, sorry, do you have a link?
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, nothing to say and in a meeting :/
<seb128> attente, sorry, seems you got it?
<attente> seb128, yep
<seb128> desrt, hey, is there any chance you could look at a GTK bug for me? https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=703062
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 703062 in gtk "gnome-session-properties hits "GtkBox child GtkScrolledWindow minimum width" error" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> desrt, I sort of want to get that fixed one way or another for saucy (fixed in gtk, or workarounded in gnome-session-properties)
<desrt> size allocation bugs!!
<seb128> desrt, one workaround would be to not have an empty list by default, which is my fallback plan
<desrt> the GtkScrolledWindow should not be shrinking itself like that
<desrt> seb128: how exactly do i get no items listed? :)
<seb128> desrt, add NoDisplay=true to the .desktop that are in this list
<seb128> desrt, typically they are in /etc/xdg/autostart
 * desrt wonders why playing around with XDG_DATA_DIRS seems to have no effect
<seb128> desrt, or just move the dir away
<seb128> desrt, it's CONFIG not DATA
<desrt> for desktop files?
<desrt> oh.  i see.
<desrt> doh.
<desrt> so i don't get the error with gtk 3.10.  that's nice.
<seb128> now to find the commit to backport then :/
<seb128> (if that's possible)
<desrt> my favourite game
<desrt> can we just use gtk 3.10? :)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> I knew we would get there :p
<seb128> NO
<seb128> ;-)
<desrt> good times... i love problems like this
<desrt> you know that scrollview got totally rewritten this cycle, right?
<didrocks> seb128: so maybe older system-settings was still working with new content-hub
<didrocks> as it used the old style?
<sil2100> didrocks: I jump out now for lunch and then to the doctor, be back soon I hope ;)
<seb128> didrocks, no, I first started by reverting the system settings commit
<seb128> didrocks, was still buggy
<seb128> didrocks, then I reverted content hub, and it worked
<didrocks> seb128: ah ok ;)
<Laney> rsalveti: Think you'll get a chance to check out gst today?
<Laney> I uploaded to the PPA but armhf is lagging so you'll need to build bad and good locally
<Laney> including the patch, that is
<rsalveti> Laney: yup
<rsalveti> will give it a shot later today
<Laney> one of the changes jim made is already upstream
<Laney> he'll find out when rebasing ;-)
<rsalveti> cool
<seb128> mpt, so, if the background panel has only one image to select the user background ... should that take the whole screen?
<seb128> mpt, should we keep the "home screen" text at the bottom or not?
<mpt> seb128, do you mean that you're keeping the screen for choosing which background to change, just removing bits from it?
<mpt> seb128, if so, no, keep the thumbnail the same size, but yes, remove the "Home screen" text
<seb128> mpt, http://ubuntuone.com/1Rb2gkYMa3JvnsgzzOjwDb
<seb128> mpt, that's the current version
<seb128> mpt, so you would keep the thumbnail that size (same as when we had both next to each others) or just make it fit the screen?
<mpt> seb128, I'd keep it that size, for forward-familiarity if nothing else. :-)
<seb128> sil2100, ^
<seb128> mpt, just hidding the label at the bottom then?
<mpt> Oh crikey, this is going to end up looking just as weird as the Gnome 3 background UI
 * mpt cries
<seb128> lol
 * seb128 hugs mpt
<mpt> seb128, yep
<seb128> mpt, thanks
<didrocks> seb128: in trunk?
<compiz-user> bregma, I was told to come here and ask you about whether or not there is a workaround for the control as primary problem with compiz.   I am not looking for a patch but rather a way of maybe altering a config file or setting somewhere so I can use keybindings with ctrl
<didrocks> hum, not yet
<seb128> didrocks, I wish I knew what was going on with CI, this morning merges were taking 10min to get in and I'm waiting on that one for 45 min and it's not moving :/
<seb128> didrocks, https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-system-settings/background-revert-new-content-hub/+merge/187807
<didrocks> seb128: did you ping fginther?
<didrocks> (yeah, I'm on that page)
<seb128> fginther, ^
<seb128> fginther, we need that merged, do you know why it's not happening?
<fginther> seb128, looking
<seb128> fginther, thanks
<bregma> Trevinho, can you answer the question from compiz-user ?^^^
<compiz-user> does anyone else know if there is a possibe workaround for the primary/control problem with assigning keybindings in compiz?
<compiz-user> that is where I was sent from
<compiz-user> they told me bregma at ubuntu-desktop was the only one who could help me.
<compiz-user> that is why I am here bregma
<fginther> seb128, it's building right now. The slowness is caused by the high activity, jobs are having to wait
<compiz-user> I was at the compiz related channels
<compiz-user> bregma, you can't answer it?
<seb128> fginther, thanks
<bregma> compiz-user, I'm not an expert on compiz configuration
<compiz-user> well I just need to somehow get the ctrl key to work in keybindings.  is there some config file I could put something in and if so what is the format?
<Trevinho> compiz-user: mh, I'm not either that expert on that field, I think bschaefer (here soon) or andyrock know more
<compiz-user> If you chose ctrl it selects primary instead of control
<Trevinho> compiz-user: however, what's your issue? CCsm maps your control key as <Primary> and this doesn't work there?
<compiz-user> yes exactly
<Trevinho> compiz-user: mh, what if you edit it manually writing Control?
<compiz-user> I can
<compiz-user> yes, but I can't find where to do that.  that is exactly what I want to do
<compiz-user> but I did a grep -ri on primary over anyplace that I thought could possible contain the relevant settings and noting resulted so I have no clue where it could be
<compiz-user> nothing
<compiz-user> if you could tell me where and the format required that is what I want to do Trevinho
<compiz-user> basically Trevinho in response to your question -- edit what?
<seb128> compiz-user, can you use #ubuntu for user questions?
<seb128> compiz-user, that channel is used to discuss ongoing work
<compiz-user> what?????   this is a compiz question and I was sent by the compiz channels specifically here to ask a particular person, bregma
<compiz-user> I have been everywhere and am sent here by them
<seb128> well; /query him
<seb128> or ask on #ubuntu-unity
<seb128> well, they were wrong to send you here
<compiz-user> I don't use ubuntu.  I am only here because I was told to ask bregma here.
<seb128> well, whover told you that was wrong
<seb128> please stop spamming that channel
<seb128> move that to a compiz channel on to a private query
<seb128> thanks
<didrocks> seb128: chroot issues on amd64 for content-hub, restarting a build
<seb128> didrocks, ok :/
<didrocks> i386/armhf published
<seb128> fginther, is ubuntu-system-settings still building? it shouldn't take 10 mins to build
<fginther> seb128, http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/ubuntu-system-settings-saucy-amd64-autolanding/300/console
<fginther> seb128, it's still building, looks to be about done
<Laney> this is exciting to watch
<seb128> fginther, thanks, that machine is sloooow
<didrocks> argh, still chroot issue
<Laney> I got that on two ppa builds
<Laney> maybe check if something broke
<didrocks> asked on #ubuntu-release
<fginther> seb128, so... close... now...
<fginther> if only we had a rack of SSDs
<seb128> didrocks, fginther: great, it's merged
<didrocks> let's build system-settings now
<didrocks> (but blocked on this amd64 thingy)
<Laney> bah, I forgot that I had the nexus 7 set up to build u-s-s
<Laney> then flashed it with a ro image
 * Laney stabs the panda
<Laney> (take THAT greenpeace)
<ogra_> you mean WWF >
<ogra_> ?
<Laney> yeah those too
<Laney> did we ever get a porterbox on one of those nice calxeda nodes?
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, armhf and powperpc are now failing as well for system-settings
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> didrocks, once of those days :/
<didrocks> yeah :/
<seb128> mpt, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Networking#phone-cellular ... if we don't have a way to select the data mode, but only to make data on or off, how do you recommend changing the design?
<seb128> mpt, have a switch for cellular data?
<mpt> seb128, yep
<seb128> mpt, thanks
<robru> seb128, ping. can you test some mediaplayer-app tests for us?
<seb128> robru, can try, what needs to be run and where?
<robru> seb128, content-hub, system-settings, and also media stack. please enable the daily build ppa and run some tests ;-)
<robru> seb128, whoops, not system-settings just yet. but soon
<reson_nodes> hello
<reson_nodes> i need satellite base mobile live location hacking software for windows or linux os
<seb128> robru, do you have specific about the "some tests"?
<robru> seb128, the autopilot tests for those packages, but run on the phone
<seb128> how do I do that?
<seb128> do they work on a ro image?
<ogra_> seb128, you need to make the image rw
<ogra_> seb128, and then use phablet-test-run
<desrt> seb128: so uh.... this issue looks like it is at least partially our fault
<robru> seb128, phablet-test-run apparently.
<seb128> desrt, oh?
<robru> seb128, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/55ae9715f4234c209e9bc64d991bbd026dc201cf do you have a sec?
<desrt> seb128: the stock upstream version that we're running doesn't have the issue
<seb128> robru, no, I don't
<desrt> ...i discover after wasting a while bisecting
<seb128> robru, 5 people are talking to me and I've like 3 builds going on and stuff to watch
<desrt> seb128: doing a package build with all the patches removed right now to see what happens.  it could be our theme as well.
<seb128> desrt, version of what, gtk?
<robru> seb128, ok, will figure some things and get back to you in a bit
<desrt> ya
<seb128> robru, thanks
<desrt> checked out the tag for 3.8.4 and built it in jhbuild: no issue
<seb128> desrt, weird, I though I had tried an upstream tarball build before reporting the bug
<desrt> seb128: it could well be our theme
<seb128> oh
<seb128> OH
<desrt> seb128: indeed, no issue when using the high-contrast theme
<seb128> I hate themes
<desrt> :)
<seb128> Laney, what is this "paths.indexOf(path) == -1"?
<Laney> in the middle of trying something
<desrt> seb128: looks like "path is not in paths"
<Laney> don't look yet!
<seb128> Laney, don't push if you don't want me to look :p
<desrt> seb128: bad advice ;p
<Laney> i'm trying to not count the same device more than once
<seb128> do you know why the same device is listed more than once?
<seb128> seems like having the dups and filtering them away is fixing at the wrong place
<seb128> I don't have a smart idea about how to not get the dups in the first place though :/
<Laney> I guess it's like how you get them in mount -l
<seb128> I would if we should filter out based on the dev
<seb128> e.g /dev/mmcblk -> filtered out
<seb128> ignore that
<Laney> ogra_: Do we have to do all of the spreadsheet stuff for seed change?
<Laney> s
<desrt> seb128: looking like a treeview bug, perhaps
<seb128> desrt, bouncing back between theme and gtk? ;-)
<desrt> it's reporting a negative size allocation of -3 wide.... presumably adwaita and highcontrast have enough padding to bump this into positive territory, but we only add 1 on each side, turning -3 into -1
<seb128> oh
<ogra_> Laney, you have to add it to LAnding Asks ...
<desrt> will keep digging...
<Laney> yes, that
<seb128> desrt, thanks
 * desrt is having a nice heart-to-heart with gdb
<ogra_> Laney, and per the new rules it will then be discussed in the next landing meeting (tomorrow morning)
<Laney> want to take care of adding policykit-desktop-privileges? :-)
<ogra_> Laney, will migrate to landing plan over the day ... and then land at some point
<ogra_> Laney, add a line to landing asks, add me as the owner (next to you in column C)
<Laney> I don't think I can
<Laney> I'll push it to the seed
<ogra_> and i'll guide it through the sheets :)
<ogra_> no, dont !
<Laney> why
<ogra_> do a MP
<Laney> oh jeez
<ogra_> yeah :(
<Laney> there are loads of steps between pushing and it being uploaded
<ogra_> about a day at least, yeah
<desrt> seb128: yup.  3 columns and each is reporting itself as -1.
<Laney> ah
<Laney> I got a plausible number for total storage
<desrt> seb128: actually, we can blame this one on overlay scrollbars =)
<seb128> why am I not surprised?
<desrt> well, it's not really overlay scrollbars' fault, for a change
<desrt> the problem is prevented from the extra padding from the normal scrollbar
<desrt> that's what really puts us into positive territory
<seb128> ok, so you are saying scrollbars workaround the issue if you don't use os
<desrt> yes.  precisely.
<desrt> it's a gtktreeview bug, i'm pretty sure
<desrt> i have a one-liner fix
<desrt> not sure if it's right, but it'll work
<seb128> desrt, great
<seb128> attente, why do you drop "import SystemSettings 1.0" in https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/ubuntu-system-settings/display-language-listview/+merge/187619 ?
<jasoncwarner> seb128 around?
<attente> seb128, it isn't necessary for that qml file
<seb128> jasoncwarner, yes, I wouldn't be writing here otherwise :p
<desrt> seb128: http://paste.fedoraproject.org/42479/80216854/
<seb128> attente, k, fair enough, we have been copying it around for most sources so far I think
<Laney> seb128: /might/ have fixed the sizes, please re-check in your case
<Laney> set the mp back to needs review
<desrt> seb128: i have a version of the patch in the bug without the spelling mistake =)
<Laney> ogra_: https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/ubuntu-seeds/saucy-touch-policykit-desktop-privileges/+merge/187858
 * Laney is off, ttyl
<ogra_> thx
<seb128> Laney, night!
<seb128> desrt, ;-)
 * desrt -> lunch
<robru> Mirv, still around? i did some more poking and I think I resolved that libfriends issue. turns out the dbus stuff wasn't mocked as well as i thought. so i added another mock ;-)
<robru> seb128, still around? testing the latest content-hub doesn't seem to have fixed the issue? can't change wallpaper anyway
<seb128> robru, did you update the settings as well?
<robru> seb128, well, plars was testing it... i'll ask him...
<seb128> robru, where do you guys discuss it?
<robru> we are just messaging privately right now
<ochosi> mdeslaur: hi! i wanted to quickly chat you up about lp #1226509, a problem with systemd's policies
<ochosi> (hmpf, what, no bugbot?)
<mdeslaur> ochosi: sure, what's up?
<ochosi> mdeslaur: ok, i'm one of the lightdm-gtk-greeter maintainers, and we noticed that with the switch to systemd/logind, the restart-menuitem went away
<ochosi> mdeslaur: check #2 on the bugreport to see why that happens
<ochosi> mdeslaur: and see this commit upstream (we talked to poettering about the issue) which fixes it: http://cgit.freedesktop.org/systemd/systemd/commit/?id=299404a19f26aa4f203042d8285ee0b7afa5bf40
<ochosi> mdeslaur: now my question is naturally, whether it's possible to backport this tiny change to systemd204 in 13.10
<mdeslaur> ochosi: sure, it makes sense
<ochosi> mdeslaur: anything we can do to help or can you just flip the switch?
<mdeslaur> ochosi: are you looking for someone to do it, or are you just looking at a security team approval?
<ochosi> (i assume you don't need a patch for the single line change)
<ochosi> mdeslaur: well, i'm not an uploader, and xubuntu (the team i'm part of) is traditionally low on uploaders, so i'd have to find someone to *do* it as well...
<ochosi> mdeslaur: but sure, giving your approval on it would help
<mdeslaur> ochosi: I'll upload it...so you confirm that change is all that is needed for that bug to be resolved?
<ochosi> mdeslaur: yes, we tested it by locally changing the policy (it's not very hard to test)
<mdeslaur> ochosi: ok, give me 10 minutes, and I'll upload a fix
<ochosi> then, the behavior is as expected, can_restart returns "yes" and the greeter works again
<ochosi> mdeslaur: thanks!! this is very very much appreciated (took us a long time to figure out what's actually going on)
<mdeslaur> ochosi: yw
<mdeslaur> ochosi: uploaded
<ochosi> mdeslaur: thanks, your my hero for today!
<mdeslaur> hehe
<ochosi> the xubuntu-community applauds
<desrt> seb128: sign off :p
<seb128> desrt, heh, I guess I should ;-)
<seb128> desrt, I'm not working though, watching TV and just turned the laptop next to it
<desrt> seb128: hello, then!
<seb128> desrt, hey ;-)
<desrt> did you kick off a gtk build with that patch?
<seb128> desrt, not yet, I trust you it solves the issue but I was waiting a bit to see if somebody else upstream reviews it
<desrt> fair enough
<desrt> i guess it's not a huge issue for us since this dialog is never empty
<desrt> were you playing around on the phone or something?
<seb128> desrt, it's empty by default
<seb128> desrt, I wouldn't have pinged you about it otherwise
<desrt> weird.
<seb128> why?
<desrt> it's full of the contents from the files in /etc for me
<seb128> do you run Ubuntu?
<seb128> we did hide all the system services some cycles ago
<seb128> users were shooting themself by turning off e.g g-s-d
<seb128> or gnome-keyring
<seb128> it doesn't make sense to have important services there
<seb128> so we hide all the services and let users add apps
<seb128> so by default it's empty
<seb128> well, for standard install, I've some stuff as well from non default components
<seb128> desrt, upstream took our patch this cycle btw: https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-session/commit/?id=55fab9dc066875641cffbab966ca20e35821afdf
<desrt> ahh
<rsalveti> Laney: so, we'll try to fix bug 1231727 first, and then test it again on top of gst 1.2
<rsalveti> to avoid having more moving parts
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-09-27
<pitti> Good morning
<Mirv> morning too
<Mirv> from tty1, lightdm login just returns me to lightdm always, loading updates now...
<Mirv> hmm, still no luck
<Mirv> I can see Session: Failed during authentication... but why
<Sarvatt> Mirv: does rm ~/.Xauthority and trying again fix it?
<Mirv> Sarvatt: ah, seems so. any idea what caused it?
<Sarvatt> if so this is the 5th release in a row where that got broken at some point and needs fixing in lightdm
<Mirv> before that had lightdm: pam_succeed_if(lightdm:auth): requirement "user ingroup nopasswdlogin" not met by user "timo"
<Mirv> found bug #1036830 at least about it
<Sarvatt> yeah i don't know why it happens, its just been a constant problem thats been "fixed" many times already. need to bug lightdm people about it :)
<tjaalton> i had the same issue and probably fixed it by mistake when logged in via ssh..
<Sarvatt> tjaalton: you probably fixed it logging in other accounts..
<tjaalton> those won't touch my .Xauthority
<Sarvatt> any successful login would i'd imagine
<tjaalton> with my account yes
<Sarvatt> ah right it wouldn't touch /home/tjaalton/.Xauthority that was screwed up
<Mirv> our lightdm devs bugged and you cc:d :)
<tjaalton> something weird going on with hud/unity
<tjaalton> hud is open when I resume from suspend
<tjaalton> or, it somehow has the mouse focus so that I can't move any window or change the focus before I open hud manually
<Laney> morning
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> Laney, hey, happy friday
<Laney> oh yeah! I forgot about that
<Laney> happy friday to you too ;-)
<seb128> sil2100, hey
<seb128> sil2100, did you see my comment on the background review yesterday?
<seb128> sil2100, and my notes on how to test the upgrade panel change?
<sil2100> seb128: seeing that and fixing, but I missed the notes on the upgrade panel change - will do that now and review
<seb128> sil2100, thanks
<seb128> sil2100, how are you btw? feeling a bit better?
<sil2100> seb128: better, but yesterday I damaged a finger of mine so it's interesting to type - but it's the thumb finger of my left hand so it doesn't impact me on the PC that much ;)
<seb128> utch
<sil2100> Mirv: hello! https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/extra_for_unity/+merge/187989
<sil2100> seb128: pushed the modification ;)
<seb128> sil2100, what happened to the "change XXX to TODO"? ;-)
<sil2100> seb128: grrr, forgot about that ;) Fixing - as for the update-hide-desc branch, system-image-dbus doesn't recognise on my desktop --testing=update-manual-success - is it touch-specific?
<seb128> pitti, there is a gvfs 1.18.1 out, do you plan to do the update?
<seb128> sil2100, no, it's not, what error do you get?
<sil2100> usage: system-image-dbus [-h] [--version] [-C FILE] [-v]
<sil2100> system-image-dbus: error: unrecognized arguments: --testing=update-manual-success
<seb128> sil2100, what do you run exactly?
<sil2100> sudo system-image-dbus --testing=update-manual-success (as mentioned in the comment)
<seb128> sil2100, do you have system-image-dev installed?
<seb128> (you need it, the mock is there)
<sil2100> Ah, didn't, thought system-image-dbus was enough - ok, thanks ;)
<sil2100> (btw. pushed the TODO change)
<seb128> sil2100, thanks, looking
<seb128> bah, how can people use vi
<seb128> stupid question, but how do one add chars at the end of a line?
<seb128> if I do "->" until the end of line and "i" it's adding at the n-1 position
<seb128> is there a better way than typed the char and then doing "d->" after edition to drop the duplicate?
<Laney> a
<seb128> instead of "i"?
<Laney> yep
<Laney> append vs insert
<seb128> thanks
<Mirv> sil2100: approved, I noticed it too but then was distracted by the DNS errors elsewhere
<Laney> $ vimtutor
<Laney> :P
<seb128> how people can like an editor that doesn't let you edit without having to enter modes is beyond me :p
<sil2100> Mirv: I redeployed and re-ran the stack already - thanks!
<pitti> seb128: oh, already? sure, can do
<seb128> pitti, danke
<sil2100> Mirv: rejected that merge ;)
<Mirv> sil2100: yep...
<sil2100> Mirv: we hastened and did a newbie mistake... *ashamed for himself* ;p
<Laney> rsalveti: Do you know if that's going to be soon?
<Laney> rsalveti: I'd like to get our gstreamer stack (for desktop) finalised ASAP, so if not maybe we could push it if the behaviour is at least not worse than what we have now
<Laney> You can always do followup uploads to adjust your patch
<seb128> Laney, is your xdg dirs work ready for review or are you still working on it?
<Laney> seb128: should be ok to review again
<seb128> let me try that
<Laney> shows 16.3 GB on grouper for me
<seb128> Laney, btw GNOME guys seem to have a similar issue on https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=708786
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 708786 in Other Preferences "Details shows wrong Disk size" [Normal,Needinfo]
<seb128> I'm watching what solution they come with ;-)
<seb128> hum
<seb128> I wonder why https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-system-settings/update-hide-description/+merge/187692 got commited under Laney's name
<seb128> I guess bzr is recording infos somewhere in a magical way
<Laney> how weird
<seb128> Laney, well, I did bzr merge lp:~laney/ubuntu-system-settings/measure-real-directory-size in that directory to try your stuff
<seb128> then bzr revert plugins/about
<seb128> I guess it kept the info that I merged something from you at some point
<Laney> oh so it probably committed it as a merge
<Laney> bzr log -n0
<seb128> yeah, it did :/
<seb128> doh
<seb128> I guess I can't fix that now
<seb128> or can I?
<seb128> how wrong would it be to uncommit the 2 most recent commits/bzr revert/bzr push --overwrite and accept those 2 merges again?
<seb128> Laney, ^ do you have an opinion on doing that?
<Laney> I have no idea
<Laney> it's probably hopefully not linked to my existing mp
<seb128_> shrug
<seb128_> Laney, what did you get before I disconnected?
<seb128_> Laney, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6162110/
<Laney> didn't mark that one as merged anyway
<Laney> 27/09 10:47:29 <seb128> Laney, ^ do you have an opinion on doing that?
<Laney> 27/09 10:47:49 <Laney> I have no idea
<Laney> 27/09 10:47:57 <Laney> it's probably hopefully not linked to my existing mp
<Laney> 27/09 10:49:05 <seb128_> shrug
<slomo> Laney: what's with gstreamer 1.2.0 in ubuntu? :)
<Laney> slomo: "with"?
<seb128_> Laney, I'm going to revert, it doesn't let me merge your branch now, creates conflicts
<slomo> Laney: is it there already or are the problems/bugs? :)
<Laney> seb128_: on a fresh checkout?
<seb128_> Laney, yes
<Laney> slomo: rsalveti is testing his stuff
<seb128_> Laney, it has memory that those commits are already in the vcs it seems
<seb128_> Laney, but you changed your version since
<Laney> slomo: There's some bug in it that they want to fix
<seb128_> Laney, it's 2 commit away, let me just clean stuff
<slomo> Laney: i see, tell me about the bug :)
<seb128_> going to be nicer
<Laney> slomo: bug 1231727 apparently
<Laney> argh, why doesn't the bot work?
<Laney> http://pad.lv/1231727
<slomo> Laney: ok, how is that blocking 1.2.0 though?
<Laney> well I wanted them to test their stuff works and then they thought they could fix it to only need one upload
<Laney> if not then I'll push what we have and they can fix later
<slomo> Laney: sounds like a bug in jhodapp's code to me
<Laney> yes
<Laney> but uploading the new release shouldn't make things worse
<Laney> so if they don't come with a fix soon then i'll do that
<slomo> why not upload now to get some more testing, and if they can provide a fix upload the fix later?
<Laney> will probably do that later
<Laney> I wanted verification that their stuff works at all on 1.2.0 and didn't get that yet
<labsin> Anyone knows where to file bugs for online accounts? I try to add a new one.
<seb128> Laney, did you push your current work?
<seb128> labsin, what desktop/application?
<Laney> seb128: think so, still buggy?
<Laney> let me check
<Laney> oh, something just pushed
<seb128> Laney, with r375 I still had 400Gb on my grouper
<seb128> ah
<seb128> "Drop the old way of getting device names; make new way more robust" is new
<Laney> ah yes try with 376
<Laney> wasn't pushed, sorry
<labsin> seb128, I try to add a provider for online accounts for my mobile provider (as a test). It uses oath1.0 like the twitter plugin but it
<labsin> fails
<seb128> try asking to mardy on #ubuntu-devel (assuming you are speaking about ubuntu online accounts)
<seb128> Laney, much better ;-)
<Laney> how do you build so fast?!
<labsin> seb128, yes; thnx
<seb128> Laney, I don't wipe the builddir at the end of the build, so I just copied the new cpp and did make; sudo cp lib.. /usr/...
<seb128> same for the qml
<Laney> hm
<Laney> I tried to do -nc builds and calling debian/rules build
<Laney> neither of them actually built the new stuff
<seb128> well, I just did "make" in plugins/about
<Laney> will try that
<seb128> Laney, soooo
<seb128> Laney, there is a small bug in there, do you want to fix it before merging or should I approve and we can fix the bug in another commit?
<seb128> Laney, the spec says
<seb128> "each storage amount should be displayed in the most appropriate unit for that amount — to zero decimal places for kilobytes, and one decimal place for any other unit. "
<Laney> that's a pain
<seb128> Laney, your change to use the glib api for the display size is making kb values have 1 digit instead of 0
<Laney> I just use the GLib method to format the sizes :(
<seb128> Laney, well, my js function was working fine :p
<Laney> I think it has a way to customise it, let me look
<seb128> what do we gain from using glib?
<Laney> no, doesn't do it
<Laney> cleaner code
<seb128> (if we didn't have the special case...)
<Laney> yes
<Laney> mpt: how much do you care about that special case?
<seb128> Laney, that js function is not that much code to maintain and not really likely to be buggy...
<Laney> I'm sure; I just took the chance to reuse code rather than writing it again
<Laney> if it's a problem I'll fix it
<seb128> Laney, right, and it makes sense, I'm just trying to figure out what's the best compromise ... a bit more code to make what design thinks is right, or a bit less code
<Laney> if I fix it I'll add a special case in the cpp probably
<seb128> Laney, ok, should we just get that in and open a bug to deal with the 0 digit kb case?
<Laney> sure
<Laney> we can ask mpt to decide either way
<seb128> right
<Laney> actually I think it might be mean to be "to zero decimal places for bytes"
<Laney> which is what we have now and makes sense
<Laney> s/mean/meant/
<seb128> Laney, no, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AboutThisDevice?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=phone-storage.png
<seb128> Laney, see the notepad 38kb line
<Laney> well it should at least say bytes there too
<seb128> right
<mpt> Laney, I don't really care
<mpt> if it's a UI freeze you're concerned about
<Laney> no, it's writing more code
<Laney> http://ubuntuone.com/0YjPIEuX4NM29po2RjuPTa
<Laney> mpt: the bit of design we're missing is rounding the kB things there
<seb128> mpt, Laney: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1231922
<mpt> "543 bytes"?
<mpt> Laney, seb128, in reality nothing takes up less than 4 kB, right? :-)
<Laney> that's a real value
<seb128> Laney, mpt: that value seems buggy, but the bug comes from click, not the settings
<Laney> the ones which are essentially just links to open the web browser are even smaller
<seb128> the directory takes 688k on disk for me
<Laney> Facebook: 19 bytes
<mpt> Laney, so is the issue that the GLib method provides "{number}{space}{unit}", and you'd have to reimplement it to change the number rounding?
<Laney> mpt: well, we could special case it
<Laney> so reimplement part of it, yes
<Laney> it'd just be easier to go with what they do
<seb128> mpt, the question is "do we consider that enough to add some extra code to handle the special case"
<seb128> knowing that the said extra code is a few lines
<seb128> e.g not the end of the world
<mpt> Laney, seb128, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AboutThisDevice?action=diff&rev2=14&rev1=13
<seb128> important enough to*
<seb128> mpt, what was the rational first to have no digit for kbs?
<seb128> I think we should stick to what is the best user experience
<seb128> and not regress the user experience to spare 10 lines of code
<mpt> seb128, because I thought people wouldn't care about individual bytes. But if apps are often using less than 1 kB, that isn't necessarily true.
<Laney> mpt: so that means we have to add some code for bytes
<Laney> 543.0 bytes
<mpt> noooo
<mpt> Laney, is this better? :-) <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AboutThisDevice?action=diff&rev2=15&rev1=13>
<Laney> mpt: haha, that works, thanks
<Laney> hmm, lp should really do something to prevent comment collision
<mpt> Laney, that wasn't a collision, I was premature
<Laney> Oh you linked to 14
<mpt> oh, I see what you mean
<mpt> yes
<Laney> It should have told me that there were comments I hadn't seen when I tried to post a new one
<Laney> or something
<Laney> mpt: is assigning you to u-s-s bugs the right way to request designs?
<mpt> Laney, yes
<Laney> ok
<seb128> I've been doing "set as incomplet, add an ubuntu-ux component"
<sil2100> pstolowski: ping!
<pstolowski> sil2100: pong
<seb128> Laney, thanks for bug cleaning ;-) are you looking at what to work on next?
<Laney> seb128: yeah
<seb128> Laney, did you find something?
<Laney> bug #1223827
<Laney> ARGH
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1223827
<seb128> is the bot taking holidays?
<seb128> Laney, ah, that's a good one ;-)
<Laney> I pinged the IRC channel
<Laney> biab, lunch
<seb128> Laney, enjoy
<seb128> Laney, btw about that bug, Saviq pointed out that unity8 has a widget that could help, you might want to have a look for inspiration
<seb128> Laney, but it's basically a matter to have columns with the same size for us I think, the current logic is "take the width, divide by a fixed size of a colum, get the number of column"
<seb128> but you end up for 400 pixels and 150 pixels by column to have 3 and it does 150 150 100
<Saviq> seb128, Laney yeah, we got a ResponsiveGridView
<Saviq> seb128, Laney it's a pretty thin wrapper around a GridView - and TBH it might make its way into the SDK if you convince them about it :)
<Saviq> there's a ResponsiveFlowView, too
<sil2100> pstolowski: so... https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity-scope-onlinemusic/packaging_review/+merge/188043 <- small fixups, but I wanted to ask about the indicator-battery recommends
<sil2100> pstolowski: since the recommends doesn't make much sense to me in debian/control
<pstolowski> sil2100: you're right! a copy paste error..
<sil2100> pstolowski: I'll fix that then :)
<pstolowski> sil2100: thanks a million!
<sil2100> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/unity8_test_ppa/+merge/188055 (I'll redeploy anyway)
<didrocks> sil2100: no need to push it (easier to revert then), but ack
<sil2100> didrocks: right ;) Let's Disapprove it then
<didrocks> please ;)
<seb128> mpt, seems like users would like you to comment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-sound/+bug/1213907 ;-)
<seb128> I wonder if that user really use all those players
<seb128> or if he just started them to make a point :p
<seb128> larsu, only the installed players are listed right? (e.g if an user install/test/uninstall a bunch, they should be off the menu after the uninstall?)
<larsu> seb128: yes, indicator-sound doesn't add the menu item if it can't find the desktop file
<larsu> however, it doesn't have a watch on the directory - so this will only work after it's restarted (or reboot)
 * mpt growls at XChat for still not sorting nick autocompletions by recency
<mpt> larsu, how easy is it to tell which player(s) are currently playing?
<larsu> mpt: it's know (if the players aren't lying)
<larsu> *known
<mpt> larsu, so we could show controls for the N players that have been playing most recently.
<mpt> Where on Touch, N=1. On PC, it might be 1, or might be more.
<larsu> mpt: Yes, but we'd need to persist that information somewhere to be available across session restarts.
<larsu> mpt: excuse me, I meant: Yes.
<mpt> hehe
 * larsu is thinking out loud ;)
<larsu> mpt: I don't think we can get this into 13.10 though. It's past UI freeze and having that many players in there must be an edge case...
<larsu> at least, I hope it is
<larsu> seb128: what do you think?^^
<mpt> larsu, oh, I wasn't thinking about 13.10
<seb128> larsu, yeah, I agree with those statements
<mpt> larsu, though, it doesn't change the appearance of UI elements in any way, it just changes the precise circumstances when some of them are visible
<larsu> mpt: just saying, because the last comment shows the user to be "disappointed"
<larsu> mpt: fair enough. There's a slight change it affects screenshots. And it's the rule.
<mpt> k
 * larsu didn't make the rules. He's just very German sometimes
<rsalveti> Laney: slomo: jim is working on that bug and we hope to get it fixed today
<rsalveti> that's the only one blocking us to land the new media stack in touch
<seb128> larsu, I don't think it's an UI change but it's a feature/functionality change in some way
<rsalveti> that's why we don't want more moving parts as of now, but if not fixed today, we can migrate anyway next monday/tuesday
<seb128> larsu, if we wanted to get that in this cycle we probably could, but that doesn't seem a priority
<mpt> larsu, is it actually a regression? That screenshot of the "old" behavior seems to be showing exactly the same thing. It's just that most of those players aren't exposing the playback interface.
<rsalveti> Laney: and you need to add your entry at the landing page as well, besides having the FFe approved
<Laney> oh god
<rsalveti> as this will need to be coordinated in #ubuntu-ci-eng
<slomo> ok
<larsu> mpt: I rewrote parts of the sound menu this cycle and stuck closer to your design than the old one did
<larsu> mpt: so it's a regression for this user, but I wanted to get your feedback because you specified it differently
<larsu> seb128: yeah that makes sense.
<Laney> rsalveti: I have no access
<mpt> larsu, so why does <http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-zwPzvP_eGC8/UH71qcqxY3I/AAAAAAAAK5s/Nar3HkBCr-M/s1600/ubuntu12.10-webapp-last-fm.png> show two sets of controls, and not either one or six?
<Laney> can you put it on there and update the patch/upload when happy?
<rsalveti> Laney: sure, let me add it there then
<larsu> mpt: those two players are running (see the triangles on the left of their application icons)
<mpt> Ah I see
<Laney> rsalveti: Packages in the PPA should be good to go apart from your remaining fix
<rsalveti> great
<mdeslaur> mpt: doesn't xchat in saucy sort by last-used now?
<mpt> mdeslaur, if so I'll upgrade right now
<rsalveti> Laney: have FFe bug in hands so I can add it to the spreadsheet as well?
<seb128> mdeslaur, xchat or xchat-gnome?
<mdeslaur> mpt: actually, if you look in ~/.xchat/xchat.conf, you can change completion_sort to 1
<Laney> rsalveti: No, sl omo told me it was bug fix only
<mpt> (from the "upgrade your entire OS to get a minor app improvement!" department)
<mdeslaur> mpt: and that should fix it for whatever version you have
<Laney> rsalveti: It'll hit the unapproved queue anyway so someone can knock it back if they think it needs one then
<rsalveti> hm, ok
<mdeslaur> seb128: both should have it AFAIK, but the setting isn't exposed
<seb128> mdeslaur, ok, I've mine set to not pick one, just display the list of matches (and complete if there is only 1 match)
<mdeslaur> I really don't understand settings like this...why _wouldn't_ someone want that turned on by default
<ogra_> rsalveti, "final one for the 1.2 series" or "final one before the 1.2 series" ?
<Laney> stable
<mdeslaur> seb128: oh, right, that's what mine does too...hrm, interesting
<rsalveti> ogra_: final, 1.2 for real :-)
<ogra_> ah, the PPA name is confusing :)
<attente> mterry, hey
<mterry> attente, hello
<attente> the FFe from last week was triaged: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-greeter/+bug/1228207
<attente> but i'm wondering if the recommends on i-keyboard should be changed to a hard-depends?
<mterry> attente, naw, we gracefully handle failed indicator loads
<mterry> attente, all the other indicators are Recommends, right?
<attente> mterry, true, but i'm wondering what the consequences are of not having that particular indicator
<attente> the old ug-keyboard indicator came with the greeter
<seb128> attente, btw report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1232051 and assigned to you (I mentioned some time ago but forgot to open the bug report)
<attente> and i wonder if it's possible to get into a state where it's impossible to log in due to not having the proper keyboard layout
<attente> seb128, ah, right, sorry about that
<mterry> attente, hmm..  Though the choice to load that indicator is in gsettings.  So they may not even load it
<seb128> attente, no worry, my fault for forgetting to report the bug
<attente> mterry, that's true. so my worries are a bit unfounded here?
<mterry> attente, they are founded.  It's bad if the user doesn't have keyboard layouts available.  But I still think it's best as a recommends, just because it's not something that is absolutely required for functioning
<mterry> attente, I'll try to merge/upload your stuff today
<attente> mterry, ok, thanks
<attente> mterry, i'm just thinking about the upgrade path: if the user had ug-keyboard in their list, we migrate that to keyboard, and then there's no keyboard indicator without the hard depends..
<mterry> attente, why wouldn't they get the new package during upgrade?
<attente> mterry, nothing is pulling it in?
<attente> mterry, no other package has a hard-depends on i-keyboard, from what i can tell
<attente> seb128, it says it needs lib/main.c in POTFILES.skip: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/indicator-keyboard-saucy-amd64-ci/26/console
<mhr3> Laney, could you comment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1208989/comments/16 pls?
<seb128> attente, oh, doh, right
<seb128> attente, let me fix that
<seb128> attente, ok, fixed, repushed, let's see if CI is happy
<Laney> mhr3: not right away; maybe ask on #ubuntu-release or wait a bit
<mhr3> can wait a bit i guess
<seb128> Laney, ok, just for info, the theme stuff can be done with
<seb128>     Component.onCompleted: {
<seb128>         Theme.name = "Ubuntu.Components.Themes.SuruDark"
<seb128>         }
<Laney> ah ok
<Laney> does it apply to everything if you do it in the main page?
<seb128> I'm trying
<seb128> but doing make; src/system-settings fails to load plugins
<seb128> rebuilding a package...
<seb128> yes, it does
<seb128> it looks better in white if you ask me
<Laney> nice
<Laney> with direct launching of panels too?
<seb128> yes
<Laney> good
<seb128> Laney, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6163376/
<seb128> if you want to try
<seb128> ok, on that note, time for some exercice
<seb128> I'm going to be back to catch with backlog finish a few thing before dinner
<seb128> have a good w.e for those that are going to be off by then!
<Laney> mmm, yeah I like white too
<Laney> see you!
<Laney> I'm getting frustrated at this bug, might do something else until EOW
 * Laney looks for reviews
<seb128> Laney, if you want easy stuff, try to change some of the UI to be closer to design
<seb128> Laney, e.g drop the custom checkbox on the left widgets and put those in a ListItem.Standard with a control:
<Laney> oh yeah, I'm glad we get to do that
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> ok, gone before it's dark out there
<seb128> bbiab
<Laney> hf
<Laney> ttyl
<sil2100> didrocks: do you have a moment for a branch review? https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity-scope-onlinemusic/packaging_review/+merge/188043 ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: on #ubuntu-ci-eng, I was just telling goodbye :p
<didrocks> but you are not in there anymore?
<didrocks> sil2100: is that a new source?
<didrocks> sil2100: what's up with the removal of the recommends as well?
<didrocks> maybe let's see on Monday if you are not around ;)
 * didrocks waves goodbye and good week-end
<sil2100> :|
<sil2100> Damn autojoin!
<xclaesse> Hm, upgraded to saucy, clicking running apps does not move the workspace to the app anymore.
<mdeslaur> xclaesse: known issue: LP: #1228352
<xclaesse> mdeslaur, cool, thanks :)
<mdeslaur> hopefully I won't go mad before the fix goes in :)
<xclaesse> I just upgraded 5min ago and it's already making me crazy :/
<seb128> xclaesse, mdeslaur: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=compiz you might get lucky
<seb128> e.g got uploaded 1 hour ago
 * mdeslaur washes down two more valium with a shot of whiskey while waiting for new compiz
<mterry> attente, how does indicator-keyboard know which user's keyboard layouts to read?
<xclaesse> seb128, ok
<attente> mterry, it aggregates all of the user's keyboard layouts together, removing duplicates
<attente> *users'
<mterry> attente, oh odd
<mterry> attente, hm
<xclaesse> seb128, also my google account (configured in uoa) disappeared from evolution. but other than those 2 bugs nothing changed, which is good :)
<attente> mterry, i guessed this is the best option since there's also the remote login prompt to consider as well
<seb128> xclaesse, is it listed/enabled in gnome-control-center -> user account?
<xclaesse> seb128, "online accounts" you mean? yes Evolution Data Server is there
<mterry> attente, yeah seems reasonable...  except we lose the ability to know which layout to by default for which user don't we?
<mterry> attente, well, not because of the aggregation
<mterry> attente, but because we removed that code in the merge
<attente> mterry, right... :/
<mterry> attente, set_layouts() used to activate first item in user's list
<xclaesse> seb128, oh python plugins can't be loaded in gedit :/
<mterry> attente, we could keep the indicator with aggregation, but we need to keep the activation of each user's preferred layout I believe
<xclaesse> seb128, "le chargeur de greffon python n'a pas été trouvé"
<xclaesse> seb128, missing dep ?
<attente> mterry, yeah, you're right
<mterry> attente, I think the entry point for that logic was entry_displayed_done.connect()
<attente> so i-keyboard needs a way to know when the current user changes
<attente> and to set and save the current layout
<attente> accountsservice doesn't have a 'current layout' field
<mterry> attente, does i-keyboard notice when someone else changes the layout?
<mterry> attente, because u-g could just do that itself
<attente> mterry, no, but if there's a signal i can hook into LightDM to do this, then that helps a lot
<xclaesse> seb128, still no plan in packaging nautilus 3.4 officially ?
<xclaesse> I have to rebuild my 3.8.really.3.4 package for saucy :p
<mterry> attente, when u-g asks LightDM to set the layout, it does it via xklavier...  does that emit any notifications?
<seb128> xclaesse, I was pondering it this cycle, but people pointed out that users who want 3.4 can as well install nemo which is a maintained fork from that version
<seb128> xclaesse, did you try it?
<xclaesse> seb128, I gave a quick try but I had issues because nautilus handles desktop icon/wallpaper as well
<xclaesse> and nemo didn't work for that
<xclaesse> dunno if that were just bugs that got fixed, or if it really does not support it
<seb128> xclaesse, well, uninstall nautilus if you use nemo (or set the key to draw the desktop to false in nautilus)
<seb128> xclaesse, I think it's they just both fight for it and first arrived win
<attente> mterry, i'm not sure, i'll check though
<seb128> xclaesse, I had issues were nemo was drawing my desktop when I had it installed
<xclaesse> argh, I cannot copy a package from a ppa to the same ppa to trigger a rebuild for saucy:
<xclaesse> nautilus 1:3.8.99.really.3.4.2-0ubuntu4.2 in raring (same version already has published binaries in the destination archive)
<seb128> xclaesse, e.g I was getting the computer, etc icons on my desktop where they are disabled by default in nautilus ... and after some poking it was nemo handling the desktop
<attente> mterry, there doesn't seem to be a way to watch for changes to the xklavier config
<attente> it changes an x property, but i don't know if there's a way to watch for that
<mterry> attente, ooh, there should be yeah
<mterry> Gtk/Gdk has some support for that I think
<attente> mterry, think so? ok, the search continues :)
<mterry> attente, :)
<attente> mterry, i'm not sure how this will work exactly
<attente> so there is a way to watch for x property changes
<attente> but how does u-g keep track of the current layout for the current user?
<mterry> attente, it knows of a list of preferred layouts for each user
<mterry> attente, the first being the default
<mterry> attente, and when switching to that user, they switch to that default
<mterry> attente, I think the list comes from AS?
<attente> mterry, ok, so it's always using the first layout? it doesn't have any state to record the last layout the user logged in with?
<mterry> attente, no
<attente> mterry, in that case, maybe i-keyboard should be responsible for changing to the correct layout when the current user changes
<mterry> attente, would just need to add some api....  we already have a dbus api for setting current user.  Could expose a signal there
<attente> mterry, hmm... i guess this needs another FFe?
<mterry> attente, maybe, because it exposes a new signal?
<mterry> attente, though it's really part of the same feature
<mterry> attente, this is just a part of that merge, to get it the same feature-wise as what we had
<attente> mterry, right, but is this in lightdm or u-g?
<mterry> attente, u-g for signal.  i-k for receiving
<attente> ah, ok
<attente> right, on i-k's end, this is just a plain bug
<attente> ok, i'll add the signal to the MP then, and make the appropriate changes to i-k
<attente> thanks for the help, mterry
<mterry> attente, thank you!
<mterry> attente, I'm going AFK for a bit, but will be back
<attente> mterry, i just realized i-k is already memorizing the last selected layout, but on a global level
<attente> i.e. among all users
<josepht> anyone else seeing Bug #1224732
<attente> josepht, just tried it, same problem
<attente> josepht, there's a lot of shortcut problems that i'm trying to look into
<josepht> attente: thanks
<mterry> attente, on a global level?  Odd.  You're saying the per-user way u-g was doing before doesn't make sense?
<attente> mterry, no, i guess the per-user way does make sense when i think about it
<attente> the way i-k does it now would only be convenient if you assume one single user
<mterry> attente, right.  I don't want my mom always changing it to Finnish on me (e.g.)
<mterry> attente, where does it even store it globally?
<attente> it's in lightdm's dconf settings
<attente> by virtue of i-k treating lightdm as a user...
<attente> there's a g-s-d key for the current selected input source
<attente> it's a shame it's not an array.. we could even memorize on a per-user basis
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-09-28
<Laney> rsalveti: you uploaded 1.1.4 again?
<rsalveti> Laney: yes, with the bugfix jim was working on yesterday
<rsalveti> there's still one remaining issue though, we'll investigate it properly on monday
<Laney> I just thought that would be integrated into the first 1.2.0 upload ...
<rsalveti> Laney: we just want to make sure we're able to solve it on top of 1.1.4, as I said, but if we fail to do so til next tuesday, we'll update to 1.2 anyway
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-09-29
<cedric_> Hi,
<cedric_> is it the correct place to ask about gnome 3.10 bugs?
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-09-22
<pitti> Good morning
<larsu> good morning!
<didrocks> mornign
<didrocks> morning*
<larsu> hi didrocks!
<didrocks> hey larsu! up early :)
<larsu> yep :)
<didrocks> how was your week-end?
<larsu> good. Went to  climbing park yesterday
<larsu> and I pulled something in my back :/
 * larsu can't walk properly
<larsu> how was yours?
<didrocks> urgh :/
<didrocks> I hope that you will get better son!
<didrocks> soon*
<didrocks> we did walk a lot, I guess something like 16kms again for the european days
<didrocks> (they open quite a lot of buildings/monuments and orgnanize activities over the week-end for promoting them)
<larsu> oh nice!
<larsu> how was it?
<didrocks> it was great, we avoided the rain ;)
<didrocks> we saw a lot of painted walls inside buildings
<didrocks> walked from park to park
<didrocks> and also visited the local archive which just opened 10 minutes away from our home
<didrocks> (it opened 2 weeks ago)
<didrocks> you can easily notice the building: http://www.lyonpoleimmo.com/2014/09/16/33284/le-batiment-des-archives-departementales-du-rhone-a-ouvert/
<didrocks> (so, seeing how they store the archives, how they manage to get you access to them, and such…)
<larsu> sounds very interesting!
<didrocks> yeah, it was great
<larsu> and that building looks huge :)
<didrocks> heh it is, to store all the archive of Lyon and nearby :)
<didrocks> archives*
<pitti> hey larsu, bonjour didrocks !
<larsu> pitti: guten morgen!
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti!
<JackYu> didrocks, hi
<didrocks> JackYu: hey
<jack_> didrocks, would please help to upload a package at bug #1371165?
<ubot5> bug 1371165 in Ubuntu Kylin "[FFe] Upload ubuntu-kylin-sso-client to Archive for UKSC" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1371165
<didrocks> jack_: sure, I can handle this, however, you need the FFe to be approved first by the release team
<didrocks> (which isn't the case it seems)
<didrocks> jack_: you didn't suscribe the release team as per wiki page, that's why they didn't look at it yet
<jack_> didrocks, OK, I will do it now:)
<didrocks> jack_: mind pinging me back once they approved it? I'll then upload/make a review
<jack_> didrocks, sure, thanks.
<didrocks> yw! :)
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<didrocks> hey seb128!
<pitti> it's a Sébastien !
<pitti> bonjour !
<seb128> lut didrocks, pitti
<willcooke> morning all
<Laney> hey hey
<didrocks> morning willcooke & Laney!
<darkxst> hey Laney, didrocks seb128 pitti
<pitti> hey darkxst, how are you?
<didrocks> hello darkxst
<Laney> good day
<pitti> hey willcooke
<Laney> good weekends?
 * pitti waves to Laney, too
<darkxst> pitti, good, but been too busy!
<seb128> hey everyone
<larsu> morning everyone!
<didrocks> Laney: excellent, a lot of walking and visiting monuments in the city (it was the week-end were most of monuments normally closed were opened) :)
<didrocks> Laney: how about you?
<Laney> closed on the weekend
<Laney> what witchcraft is this!
<didrocks> Laney: not closed on the weekend, just like "closed", no public access :)
<willcooke> didrocks, we had a simialr thing "Open London"
<Laney> visited baby nephew on saturday, went climbing on sunday & then for a roast at a friend's house :-)
<Laney> didrocks: I mean that that's probably one of the days they should definitely be fully open by default?
<didrocks> willcooke: yeah, seems it's something european (at least, they call it like this in France)
<didrocks> Laney: well, the city town hall for instance isn't opened to the public, and they let people visiting it for those couple of day
<didrocks> days*
<Laney> oh I get it
<Laney> I thought you meant like art galleries
<darkxst> Laney, any chance of getting the gnome-desktop transition though still, I've barely been around the computer the last week so havent been able to file a FFe just yet
<Laney> darkxst: I emailed poking Robert for it on Friday
<darkxst> but I have merges of gnome-desktop, g-s-d and g-c-c
<didrocks> Laney: they are opened and free as well (where museum aren't in France), but it's more interesting to visit things you can't usually :)
<Laney> for sure
<darkxst> Using the 3.10 power plugin/panel to avoid needing upower
<didrocks> Laney: willcooke: seems it's called European Heritage Days in your country (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/European_Heritage_Days)
<didrocks> (and yeah, Open London in London because it shouldn't be named the same :p)
<Laney> darkxst: aha, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-control-center/+bug/1372240
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1372240 in unity-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Remove unstable RandR and IdleMonitor gnome-desktop API from u-s-d/u-c-c" [Wishlist,New]
<Laney> the problem is that it's beta freeze today
<Laney> it would be a good change for us to have in before the beta though I reckon
<pitti> Laney:
<darkxst> Laney full transition or just the u-s-d/u-c-c changes first?
<pitti>     upower: The type of the Device* signal arguments are 'o', not 's'.
<pitti>     
<pitti> Laney: I just noticed https://launchpadlibrarian.net/185450739/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-i386.python-dbusmock_0.11.3-1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<pitti> Laney: it seems upower 0.9 indeed needs 's', not 'o'
<pitti> Laney: I missed that locally as I have upower 0.99 installed in utopic for months (and forgot about it)
<pitti> Laney: I take it you only tested that with 0.99, not with 0.9/
<pitti> ?
<Laney> pitti: Hmm, sorry about that, looks like it but I can't remember for sure
<Laney> you want me to fix?
<pitti> Laney: nah, I'm on it, I just wanted to ensure that you didn't specifically fix this for 0.9
<pitti> Laney: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8401975/ fixes the tests for 0.9 again, verifying with 0.99
<Laney> darkxst: I didn't look at the transition itself yet, was focused on this
<Laney> do you have a summary of that?
<darkxst> Laney, much the same as 3.10, mostly rebuilds, I don't believe there are any api changes outsides of the xrandr/idle monitor code
<Laney> okay, file the bug with list of packages please and I'll take a look
<jibel> on latest utopic desktop in qemu lightdm doesn't start and I find nothing interesting in the logs. Any idea where to look to find out why this is happening?
<jibel> /var/log/lightdm is empty
<jibel> this is bug 1371651 btw
<ubot5> bug 1371651 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Daily does not boot into graphical interface after installation" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1371651
<darkxst> Laney, Bug 1372346
<ubot5> bug 1372346 in gnome-desktop3 (Ubuntu) "[FFe] gnome-desktop 3.12 transition" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1372346
<Laney> darkxst: cheers, subscribed ubuntu-release for you
<Sweetshark> moin
<Sweetshark> "Someone" (likely a kernel or nvidia-drivers update) broke my nvidia-optimus with an SRU on trusty btw which I pulled in on my first day of vacation ...
<Sweetshark> ... xorg just boots into an blank screen but thinks everything is fine. VTs still work and the xorg.log is suggesting a happy start.
<Sweetshark> I worked around that by disabling optimus in BIOS (which I am luckily able on this device).
<willcooke> Sweetshark, I /think/ popey had the same problem
<popey> i dont use optimus
<seb128> hum
<seb128> we should probably try to get https://packages.qa.debian.org/u/usbmuxd/news/20140913T092542Z.html in utopic
<Laney> oh hi seb128 ;-)
<Laney> Sweetshark: #ubuntu-kernel maybe, would probably be good to identify the bad package
<seb128> hey Laney ;-)
<willcooke> seb128, looks like we have 1.0.7 right?
<Laney> what's good about that version?
<seb128> willcooke, no, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/usbmuxd 1.0.8
<Laney> anyway it's good that we know the uploader
<seb128> Laney, it should fix those gvfs-afc segfault we get
 * seb128 looks back for the bug
<seb128> bug 1355020
<ubot5> bug 1355020 in gvfs (Ubuntu) "gvfs-afc-volume-monitor crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1355020
<seb128> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=745844
<ubot5> Debian bug 745844 in libimobiledevice "libimobiledevice-utils: Segfault with iphone 3GS on many utilities" [Grave,Open]
<seb128> Laney, ^
<seb128> there is also https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usbmuxd/+bug/1363583
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1363583 in usbmuxd (Ubuntu) "usbmuxd is not compatible with libusbmuxd2 in ubuntu 14.10" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> kay
<Laney> hyperair: we're talking about your package here
<seb128> which states that any program using that lib ^ is going to segfault until we update usbmuxd
<hyperair> hmm?
<hyperair> yeha i uploaded a snapshot
<Laney> seb128 is wondering about syncing it
<seb128> should we sync that to utopic?
<hyperair> sure
<hyperair> but please do the testing
<seb128> I don't have the required hardware for that :/
<hyperair> nor do i
<hyperair> this is a joke
 * hyperair is maintaining the libgpod bunch of stuff because nobody else will do it
<hyperair> but i haven't an iphone myself
<Laney> apply to the dpl for an iphone :-)
<hyperair> let the iphone users burn. \o/
<hyperair> nothanks, that shit shall stay out of my hands
<hyperair> evil devices, those
<seb128> well, the bts ticket has a comment from an user saying the update fixes the issue
 * hyperair strokes his nexus 5
<hyperair> well, that's good enough for me. =p
<seb128> let's sync!
<Laney> this is all very reassuring :P
<hyperair> indeed
<hyperair> \o/
<hyperair> thing is, usbmuxd hasn't moved for 5 months or so before i packaged that snapshot
<hyperair> upstream i mena
<seb128> willcooke, do you know of anyone having an iphone around?
<hyperair> so i guess it should be okay enough
<seb128> yeah, fedora is also shipping a snapshot
<hyperair> alright
<hyperair> is it the same rev?
<hyperair> and eh.. fedora isn't very reknown for its stability, is it?
<seb128> http://pkgs.fedoraproject.org/cgit/usbmuxd.git/
<seb128> 1.0.9-0.6.c24463e
<willcooke> seb128, I have a 5s
<seb128> indeed not
<hyperair> but debian's doing it, so it must be okay!
<seb128> lol
 * hyperair coughs
 * hyperair hides under the desk
<seb128> seems like willcooke can test things on a 5s
<seb128> what sort of testing do we need?
 * willcooke . o ( the shame)
<seb128> like "is it listed/working in rhythmbox"?
<hyperair> no idea, plug it in, see if things randomly segfault?
<hyperair> try syncing
<hyperair> i've heard people complaining that it doesn't work in 14.04 itself
<seb128> willcooke, what's current happening if you plug that device on a 14.10 deskto?
 * willcooke will have to install a 14.10 desktop
<willcooke> I assume this won't work well via a vm
<hyperair> so we uh, have 5 more commits over fedora's snapshot
<hyperair> mostly bugfixes
<seb128> willcooke, not running Ubuntu are you? ;-)
<hyperair> ...and a protocol version switch
 * seb128 ducks
<seb128> hyperair, urg
<willcooke> wait, I have to use this strange Linux thing do I?
<hyperair> indeed
<seb128> not the strange one
<willcooke> I stick with LTS
<seb128> the one for Ubuntu beings
<seb128> Human*
<seb128> even
<hyperair> THE ONE FOR HOOMINS
<willcooke> but I will install 14.10 on my Inspiron
<seb128> thanks
<hyperair> yay
 * willcooke downloads the iso
<seb128> good opportunity to try 14.10 daily :p
<seb128> willcooke, thanks
<hyperair> seb128: in any case, upstream says there shall be another release soon
<seb128> hyperair, yeah, but beta freeze is today for us
<hyperair> mm
<hyperair> just stick it in
<hyperair> let the beta testers flush the issues out
<seb128> yeah
<Laney> do it, we can sync that later if necessary
<seb128> Laney, ^ wdyt?
<hyperair> indeed
<seb128> who want to press the button? ;-)
<hyperair> it's probably just moar bugfixes after this
<hyperair> go go
<happyaron> didrocks: can you have a look at this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fcitx-qimpanel-configtool/+bug/1371912
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1371912 in fcitx-qimpanel-configtool (Ubuntu) "Please remove fcitx-qimpanel-configtool from archive, supersede by fcitx-qimpanel" [Undecided,New]
<hyperair> 2014-09-10 04:07:41<nikias> hyperair just spoke to psp250. We'll cook up a release in the next few days.
<happyaron> didrocks: seems it's blocking fcitx-qimpanel's proposed migration
<hyperair> next few days > (22 - 10) apparently.
<seb128> great
<Laney> cool
<happyaron> attente_: is there any missing bit in the new fcitx release for you?
 * Laney acks bug #1372240
<ubot5> bug 1372240 in unity-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Remove unstable RandR and IdleMonitor gnome-desktop API from u-s-d/u-c-c" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1372240
<seb128> Laney, hyperair, ok so should I do the sync?
<Laney> ok
<hyperair> http://paste.debian.net/122326/ <-- this is what's changed in usbmuxd since i did that upload
<hyperair> seb128: yeah go ahead
<seb128> done
<hyperair> hmmmm
<Laney> OH GOD WHAT HAVE YOU DONE
<seb128> lol
<hyperair> :D
<hyperair> O:D
<hyperair> OO:D <-- multiple halos for more credibility
 * Laney notices a bitcoin mining process running
 * hyperair lols
<didrocks> happyaron: sounds good, removing! :)
<didrocks> happyaron: you added some Replaces: in the version in proposed if it's installing the same files?
<happyaron> yes
<seb128> Laney, btw, new gst1.0 bugfix versions, should I sync gst/base?
 * didrocks flushes
<Laney> jibel: sorry for no reply, I just installed the daily in qemu and it works for me
<didrocks> happyaron: next publisher cycle should have the removed
<Laney> seb128: already downloading to test build / install / sync
<didrocks> removal*
<seb128> Laney, great
<seb128> Laney, oh, can you get the new glib in rtm btw?
<Laney> erm
<seb128> Laney, since it fixes the wakeup isue
<Laney> the polling thing?
<seb128> yes
<Laney> I suppose so
<seb128> that's important for the phone
<seb128> great
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> it's just the process
<jibel> Laney, looks like a race somewhere, sometimes it starts, sometimes it doesn't.
<Laney> whatever is the test plan for glib ...
<seb128> Laney, "make sure things keep working" :p
<Laney> seb128: I would like it if we could upload usd/ucc today too
<Laney> do you know if those branches are attached to the bug are it?
<seb128> Laney, for gnome-desktop?
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> think it would be good to be in the beta
<seb128> I think they are yes
<happyaron> didrocks: thanks
<Laney> okay
<Laney> would you be able to put it in the train?
<seb128> sure
<Laney> ty
<jibel> Laney, it happens once every 5 boots or so on my machine
<Laney> jibel: alright, I'll reboot a few times
<happyaron> Laney: do you mind to add ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu to ubuntukylin packageset? I sent to request to devel-permission just now
<seb128> Laney, can I upload a glib with a distro patch to silent those property warnings? ;-)
<Laney> yes, that's shared with ubuntu
<Laney> if you want, but I'm sad about it
<seb128> Laney, well, what else do you suggest so I can work without having my command line spammed with warnings? ;-)
<Laney> export G_ENABLE_DIAGNOSTICS=0
<seb128> we can spend efforts on GTK, but I see little point doing that when we are going to get the fixes for free next cycle when we update
<Laney> :-)
<seb128> we are not going to ask every user to export a "UNBUG_MY_DEV_ENV"
<Laney> you said 'my'
<seb128> well, I'm interested in a solution for utopic
<seb128> which I'm using
<seb128> so yeah, if we fix utopic, it fixes my case as well :p
<seb128> do you think we benefit that much from those warnings?
<seb128> it doesn't seem like something that adds value to the release to me
<seb128> we are going to get those warning back next cycle, when we get the new GTK and don't get the side effect of having glib/gtk mismatching
<didrocks> seb128: +1 for the distro patch
<Laney> I think it is gtk's problem, not glib's, so working round it there is bad form
<Laney> but go for it if you don't think fixing that is worth it
<seb128> Laney, well, as said we can spend efforts on silencing GTK warnings on a version we plan to replace when next cycle opens
<happyaron> Laney: then please add it when convenient
<seb128> but it doesn't seem a good use of our resources to me
<Laney> happyaron: that was "yes I do mind"
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<seb128> Laney, thanks as well
<happyaron> Laney: ok..
<Laney> sorry, but it shouldn't have packages which are shared with Ubuntu
<Laney> it's a policy
<happyaron> fine to me
<seb128> Laney, I'm going to distro patch that for utopic, so we don't waste resources reducing noise on a gtk version which is not buggy for users otherwise, knowing that gtk is already fixed in the new serie so things are sorting themself once we update
<Laney> I guess my main problem is that it is targeting one problem with a solution that affects everything
<Laney> and if you want to do that thing then it is for upstream
<seb128> well, it's not like those warnings were useful in a stable version
<seb128> it's the same way we turn off apport for release
<Laney> but last time desrt didn't want to add such a thing to glib, so ...
<seb128> well, he provided me the patch
<seb128> and it said it makes sense rather than spending time "fixing" gtk 3.12
<seb128> with the agreement that the patch is only for utopic
<seb128> next cycle we have a fixed gtk and we can go back to show warnings during unstable serie
<didrocks> I really don't think users must undergo the technical details of why we didn't upgrade some parts when there is no visible effect at all of the cause
<didrocks> and we should always keep that in mind for our decisions
<Laney> I've made my points, this is circular now
<Laney> just do it
<darkxst> gah, https://code.launchpad.net/~darkxst/unity-settings-daemon/xkb still not been merged ;(
<Laney> that can be in this landing
<darkxst> Laney, ok, so land the unity changes pre freeze? and the rest post freeze?
<Laney> think so
<darkxst> Laney, I just pushed all rebuild to ppa:darkxst/gnome-desktop, so that basically has everything except u-s-d/u-c-c
<Laney> darkxst: I'd like it if they were in a copyable form
<Laney> ie using distro version numbers
<willcooke> seb128, got 14.10 installed.  what do you need me to do?
<seb128> willcooke, connect your iphone to usb and see what happens I guess
<darkxst> Laney, sure can do, I can repush them after freeze
<seb128> like is it listed as a mount
<seb128> willcooke, see if rhythmbox lists it/includes music
<willcooke> seb128, 1st plugin in = crash of something.  Trying to work out what
<seb128> willcooke, gvfs-afcd I guess?
<willcooke> seb128, now I've told the phone to "trust" the desktop, and trying again
<seb128> willcooke, the "details" in the apport dialog should tell you what process it was
<willcooke> seb128, "Unable to mount $iphone_name. Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)"
<willcooke> seb128, gvfs-afc-volume-monitor
<seb128> k
<willcooke> seg fault
<willcooke> in strlen()
<willcooke> and then
<seb128> willcooke, great, now we need to see if the issue is still there with the usbmuxd update from this morning
<willcooke> "The problem cannot be reported.  You have obsolete package version installed"
<seb128> it should be fixed with the new version
<willcooke> seb128, so I should wait a day or so, upgade and try again
<willcooke> ?
<Laney> darkxst: preferably in a dedicated ppa
<Laney> so I can just copy everything from it
<seb128> willcooke, no need to wait a day, it's in utopic, run update-manager, upgrade, reboot, try again
<Laney> ty
<willcooke> seb128, ack
<seb128> willcooke, thanks
<seb128> willcooke, the package just migrated, it might take another 15 minutes before apt/update-manager sees the update
<willcooke> seb128, no worries
<darkxst> Laney, what do you mean? that is a dedicated ppa (although it still has trusty packages from last time around)
<Laney> darkxst: indeed, there's other things in there
<Laney> you can delete those instead if you want
<seb128> darkxst, Laney, you want https://code.launchpad.net/~darkxst/unity-settings-daemon/xkb/+merge/224919 to be merged as well?
<seb128> that needs to be rebased on top of https://code.launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/unity-settings-daemon/xrandr/+merge/224548 if so
<seb128> they conflict on debian/control changes
<darkxst> seb128, yes, let me rebase now
<seb128> thanks
<willcooke> tkamppeter, email from Brother re: IPP. CC'd you on the reply. They're going to test their IPP printers with 14.10 \o/
<seb128> nice!
<darkxst> seb128, rebased and pushed, but silly bzr ate the history
<seb128> k
<seb128> the way you do it usually is merge trunk/the other vcs in, resolve the conflict and commit that
<seb128> bah
<seb128> is bugzilla.gnome.org down?
<seb128> oh, no, just slow it seems
<darkxst> seb128, that seems kind of backwards but then I mostly work with git more than bzr
<Laney> I hope I'm driving this rtm sync right ........
<seb128> Laney, can l53 be deleted? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-session/12.10.5+14.10.20140919-0ubuntu1 seems to include the change you describe in there
<Laney> that landed
<Laney> don't know about deleting lines, never done that before
<seb128> just delete it if it's deprecated
<Laney> ok
<darkxst> seb128, repushed branch with fixed history
<seb128> darkxst, shrug
<seb128> I had it in a silo building
<seb128> I guess I can start from scratch again now :/
 * seb128 is slightly annoyed
<darkxst> seb128, I told you the history was messed up
<seb128> well, I didn't care much about that
<seb128> as long as the code changes are ok
<seb128> but ok, let me see if I can cancel the build
<Laney> If you can't I can, give me a PPA link
<seb128> I clicked the red cross on the jenkins job
<seb128> trying to restart a build
<Laney> you might have to cancel the actual build  in the PPA too
<seb128> it was still preparing the packages, didn't do the actual dput I think
<Laney> oh I don't even see it https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-020
<seb128> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-020-1-build/35/console
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> not much loss then
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-020/+packages
<seb128> has u-s-d/u-c-c to test
<willcooke> seb128, do I need to be running proposed in order to get those updates?
<seb128> willcooke, no
<seb128> they should be available by now, if you are not using a mirror at least
<willcooke> just looking to see whats been upgraded
<willcooke> some glib networking things
<willcooke> ahhh
<willcooke> usbmuxd
<willcooke> kk
<willcooke> hrm now upowerd is segv
<willcooke> seb128, ok - it's better.  It mounts the device and it knows its a music player and a camera
<seb128> willcooke, great!
<willcooke> but I still see an error "unable to mount $iphone_device_name.  Unhandled lockdown error (-256)"
<willcooke> that error doesnt seem to break anything though
<willcooke> like
<willcooke> I can see browse the device
<seb128> willcooke, thanks, iphone support is known to be suboptimal, I wanted to see at least the segfault resolved
<seb128> which seems to be the case
<willcooke> yeah, certainly an improvement
<willcooke> seb128,  second boot everything worked fine
<seb128> nice!
<seb128> Laney, do you want to test that ppa more? or should I just land that to utopic?
<Laney> seb128: I didn't test it yet, let me just install and reboot
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<Laney> seb128: ucc is still building?
<seb128> Laney, oh right, I keep forgetting you guys don't use i386 ;-)
<Laney> yeah I should upgrade to that at some point
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> Laney, ok, amd64 built, I guess it's going to take some extra minutes for the index to be updated
<Laney> ok, cool, should give me time to prod at this script some more
<Laney> what the hell is up with lxc lately
 * Sweetshark building LibreOffice 4.3.2~rc2 with fixed mergedlibs, autopkgtests and dropped transitionals
<desrt> Laney: btw: i have another glib stable on the way
<desrt> which one you package is not really critically important
<desrt> but the existing stable misses some semi-important bsd-related fixes
<desrt> i got to hear about that all weekend long from some of my new friends :)
<Laney> oh well I didn't start on that
<desrt> i'll have .2 out the door today some time
<desrt> along with the .0
<Laney> wouldn't want to upset the ubuntu/freebsd community
<desrt> :)
<desrt> that's why i say that it doesn't matter much for you :p
<seb128> Laney, https://git.gnome.org/browse/shotwell/tree/NEWS ... do you consider shotwell 0.18 -> 0.20 as something that requires a ffe?
<Laney> I think so, for those new services, would be good to have it tested
<seb128> I've no clue what those services are and no real interest into looking into that
<seb128> what if I disable build of those new services? :p
<didrocks> seb128: thanks for source NEWing nose-json on Friday btw, mind looking at binNEWing it? :)
<JackYu> laney, hi, would you please review the FFe request at bug #1371165?
<Laney> then it would probably be fix only
<ubot5> bug 1371165 in Ubuntu Kylin "[FFe] Upload ubuntu-kylin-sso-client to Archive for UKSC" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1371165
<seb128> didrocks, sure, looking
<didrocks> thanks
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<JackYu> Laney, Hi~~
<Laney> JackYu: I will do
<JackYu> Laney, great, thanks:)
<seb128> Laney, ok, so those are plugins which are not enabled by default for non-common services (one of them is a czesh specific one) ... is it worth filing a ffe if I state I can't/don't wantt to spend time trying to get those exotic options tested?
<seb128> Laney, or is it better if I try to axe in the build-system to make them not installed at all?
<Laney> you mean that you have to go to preferences -> plugins and enable them?
<JackYu> Laney, also, could you help to release the "ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu 87"? we have merged the ubuntu-kylin-slideshow into it.
<seb128> Laney, yes
<Laney> JackYu: I think that is in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/86
<JackYu> Laney, yeap...
<Laney> JackYu: it's in the NEW queue for an archive admin to review https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text=
<seb128> Laney, JackYu, slideshow NEWed
<seb128> didrocks, nose binNEWed as well
<didrocks> seb128: thanks!
<seb128> yw!
<JackYu> seb128, Laney, that's great, thanks.
<seb128> ok, I'm off for some exercice
<seb128> Laney, would be nice if you could test the silo ppa so I can publish when I'm back, also please advice what to do for shotwell, I would like to get that update/the bugfixes in utopic
<seb128> bbiab
<Laney> seb128: I think you can upload shotwell, but I don't much like "I don't want to test the new features" :(
<Laney> Fair enough if the Czech one is too hard to do though
<Laney> I'll test the silo in parallel with DMB
<seb128> Laney, I would test the features if they were things most users would use/exercice or easy to hit, I'm not going to create some accounts on random online services with my email to test some hidden plugin functionality though
<seb128> I'm happy to hack the buildsystem/packaging around to drop those plugins though
<seb128> thanks for the testing!
<Laney> the silo seems good from what I can see
<JackYu> Hi Laney, how about bug #1371165?  tomorrow is beta final freeze:).
<ubot5> bug 1371165 in Ubuntu Kylin "[FFe] Upload ubuntu-kylin-sso-client to Archive for UKSC" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1371165
<Laney> I'm just finishing up with a meeting
<JackYu> I see. Busy Monday...
<Laney> JackYu: there you go
<JackYu> Laney,  thanks!
<JackYu> didrocks, hi, could you help to upload this package at bug #1371165 ? Laney approved the FFe just now.
<ubot5> bug 1371165 in ubuntu-kylin-software-center (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Upload ubuntu-kylin-sso-client to Archive for UKSC" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1371165
<didrocks> JackYu: hum, let me have a look
<didrocks> JackYu: seems like you already asked and gave to seb128, right?
<didrocks> seeing that he commented 5 hours ago)
<JackYu> didrocks, seb128 have helped to review it.
<didrocks> JackYu: where are the updates? https://code.launchpad.net/~luolei/ubuntu-kylin-sso-client/trunk is from the 19th
<didrocks> JackYu: the debian/copyright fix is not in trunk
<JackYu> didrocks, let's me check.
<didrocks> JackYu: also: bzr: ERROR: Inconsistency between source format and version: version is native, format is not native.
<didrocks> debian/source/format should be: 3.0 (native)
<Laney> diff the packaging with ubuntu-sso-client? ;-)
<didrocks> Laney: yeah, I was doing that, seems similar
<JackYu> didrocks, I will update the code asap.
<didrocks> Laney: the thing is that I can't even bzr bd :p
<didrocks> JackYu: in addition to what seb128 told: W: ubuntu-kylin-sso-client source: missing-license-paragraph-in-dep5-copyright gpl-3 with openssl exception (paragraph at line 3)
<didrocks> please add the paragraph
<didrocks> JackYu: also debian/tests/control mentions a run-tests file which doesn't exist in debian/tests/
<JackYu> didrocks, Sure.
<didrocks> JackYu: nitpick, but, please change the date to be a real one in debian/changelog
<didrocks> Thu, 19 Sep 2014 -> was a Friday
<didrocks> JackYu: a hint, when you build the package, you have lintian warnings in the end, they tell you that :)
<JackYu> OK!
<Laney> I think the Tests-Directory: . fixes the debian/tests thing
<Laney> Makes it look in the root of the package which has such a script
<didrocks> Laney: I compared to u-s-c, and it seems that they still have the other file
<didrocks> I don't really know and want to risk blocking in proposed though, wdyt?
<didrocks> if you are sure it's working that way, fine with me :)
<Laney> this is also part of the diff
<Laney> +Tests-Directory: .
<didrocks> JackYu: and finally (other small things, but not too big):  ubuntu-kylin-sso-client-qt has a too long description line, please wrap in debian/control to 80 characters
<didrocks> Laney: ah ok, thanks for the hint, JackYu: please ignore the test comment then
<Laney> Looks like all the Ubuntu one does is run that script
<JackYu> good:)
<Laney> someone's clever, fixing that :P
<didrocks> JackYu: oh, and in debian/control -> Priority: extra -> set it to optional please :)
<didrocks> no reason to have it extra
<didrocks> JackYu: ok, the rest is minor, just do those changes and I'll NEW it
<JackYu> didrocks, got it, dong now
<didrocks> JackYu: seeing the commit: 7 Files: *
<didrocks>  7Files: all others
<didrocks> this is wrong :)
<didrocks> for the second one, just keep Files: *
<didrocks> (this will be "all other files" from the spec)
<didrocks> JackYu: do you think you are nearly done? I'm going to EODing soon, but I guess seb128 can finish it once he's back as he will finish later on
<didrocks> (I posted my comments on the bug report so that he can continue)
<JackYu> didrocks, in 2 minutes:)
<didrocks> JackYu: also, in changelog, add the LP: #bugnumber for the FFe so that people aren't suprised by the new package :) (even if it won't close the bug automatically)
<JackYu> got it.
<JackYu> didrocks, Committed.
<didrocks> JackYu: forgot to push? https://code.launchpad.net/~luolei/ubuntu-kylin-sso-client/trunk
<JackYu> oh...
<JackYu> didrocks, wait a moment
<JackYu> didrocks, I got this error: bzr: ERROR: Cannot lock LockDir(chroot-78301392:///%2Bbranch/ubuntu-kylin-sso-client/.bzr/branch/lock): Transport operation not possible: readonly transport
<didrocks> JackYu: you stopped a bzr push I guess
<didrocks> you need to break the lock
<didrocks> JackYu: bzr break-lock lp:ubuntu-kylin-sso-client
<JackYu> OK, thanks.
<didrocks> then, if it's your lock, answer yes and bzr push again
<Laney> I think not
<Laney> from that URL it looks like the branch is owned by someone else
<Laney> only the owner can push to it, assuming that ~luolei is a person and not a team
<didrocks> oh right
<didrocks> https://code.launchpad.net/~luolei/ubuntu-kylin-sso-client/trunk
<didrocks> it's not a team
<didrocks> JackYu: ^
<JackYu> Oh...
<didrocks> meanwhile, push to your namespace
<Laney> you could do bzr push lp:~ubuntukylin-members/ubuntu-kylin-sso-client/trunk
<Laney> and switch the trunk branch of that project to point to this team one
<didrocks> and I'll push the package from it
<Laney> that seems sensible to me
<didrocks> yeah
<JackYu> OK
<JackYu> You both are smart guys:)
<JackYu> pushing
<Laney> too much time clicking in launchpad over the years
<JackYu> lol:)
<didrocks> JackYu: the line too long in debian/control is actually " Qt frontend to be used by the desktop service to sign into Ubuntu Kylin services
<didrocks> "
<didrocks> you removed the line after :)
<didrocks> all the rest is fine (for reference, you normally reference launchpad bugs with LP: #bugnumber, but it's not important in that case as the bug can't be closed automatically until the package is in ubuntu
<didrocks> JackYu: want me to fix debian/control and push it somewhere?
<didrocks> will be quicker
<JackYu> didrocks, that's very nice
<JackYu> please:)
<didrocks> JackYu: yw! you can pull from there: lp:~didrocks/ubuntu-kylin-sso-client/fix-description-wrapping
<didrocks> JackYu: uploading it for you now and NEWing
<didrocks> W: ubuntu-kylin-sso-client source: missing-runtime-test-file ./run-tests
 * didrocks trusts Laney then
<didrocks> It will be all your fault dude! :)
<Laney> me?
<JackYu> didrocks, thanks. I will pull back now.
<Laney> you could try running the tests!
<JackYu> Laney, lol...
<didrocks> Laney: in case the directory trick doesn't work :)
<Laney> it's okay, I'll be far away by the time we find that out
<Laney> on the beach sipping cocktails
<didrocks> Laney: ahah :)
<didrocks> JackYu: ok, I'll ping you on #ubuntu-release FYI with the NEWing and source NEW :)
<didrocks> and then bin NEW
 * didrocks links downstream and upstream project meanwhile
<didrocks> hum, building starts in 17 minutes
<didrocks> seems the builders are busy
<didrocks> seb128: in case I'm not around anymore once ubuntu-kylin-sso-client binary packages are built, mind binNEWing them? I've already reviewed with a local build and I +1.
<Laney> looks like a kde flood
<didrocks> JackYu: FYI ^
<didrocks> Laney: yeah, seems so :p
<seb128> didrocks, ok
<didrocks> thanks seb128!
<seb128> yw!
<willcooke> EOD, tata
<tsdgeos> seb128: kenvandine: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/ubuntu-system-settings/update_pot/+merge/235497
<seb128> tsdgeos, we don't do mps for pot update, we just commit to trunk
<tsdgeos> i tried
<tsdgeos> i have no power
<tsdgeos> so you can do it
<tsdgeos> maybe
<tsdgeos> or approve my mp :D
<seb128> well, approving your mp sure
<seb128> but that's not going to make that change land
<tsdgeos> right
<tsdgeos> seb128: so then you can do it or give me moar powers :D
<seb128> you want to be added to the team?
<tsdgeos> not really, i just want stuff to be translatable
<seb128> I'm fine doing it, more reviewers for us, it's always good
<tsdgeos> you get to choose how we make it happen :)
<seb128> we all do
<seb128> but those manual pot updates suck
<tsdgeos> agreed
<tsdgeos> i've complained to about everyone i could
<tsdgeos> probbly not you
<seb128> complaining is not providing a solution though
<tsdgeos> :D
<seb128> tsdgeos, added you to the settings team, feel free to commit
<seb128> or to push rather
<tsdgeos> seb128: as i've said to lots of people we have a solution that works in KDE land, and we're a bunch of random non paid hackers, if we don't have a solution in canonical is because noone seems to think it's important, not because it's hard
<seb128> tsdgeos, we have a solution for years on the Ubuntu side
<tsdgeos> doesn't seem to be working ^_^
<tsdgeos> pushed
<seb128> the Ubuntu solution is working
<seb128> it's just that it doesn't work for clicks
<seb128> so people decided to translate the upstream components and not the Ubuntu package
<seb128> thanks
<tsdgeos> yw :)
<seb128> also KDE has an easier job (as does GNOME)
<seb128> they probably have consistant build tools accross their components
<tsdgeos> true, but we don't use the build system to generate the .pot files so that's a non issue
<seb128> e.g you have a standard way to update the pot
<seb128> well, you probably use standard tools though
<seb128> like intltool
<seb128> or whatever qt is using
<tsdgeos> yep, have a Messages.sh file somewhere that does the work
<tsdgeos> daemon will find it, run it and be done with it
<seb128> if everything was using intltool it would be easy
<seb128> we could call intltool-update automatically
<tsdgeos> anyhow, got things to do
 * tsdgeos waves
<happyaron> seb128: can you also binNEW ubuntukylin-wallpapers-utopic after it's built?
<kodiak11> Is there a quick guide on customizing / making the most use of Unity for new users to Unity but obviously not to Linux?  I'm coming from the XFCE world and trying to give Unity a fair shake.
<sarnold> kodiak11: hold down the windows key and you'll get a cheatsheet dialog box
<kodiak11> so that's how to get the damn thing back lol
<kodiak11> I X'd it on the first boot and was like I'll look later...
<sarnold> hehe
<seb128> happyaron, sure
<happyaron> seb128: thanks, and btw both wallpapers and sso client are NEW now, :)
<seb128> k
<seb128> yw!
<seb128> happyaron, NEWed
<happyaron> yea!
<happyaron> time for bed..
<seb128> happyaron, night
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-09-23
<robert_ancell> RAOF, do to intel drivers support FSAA?
<RAOF> robert_ancell: I'm pretty sure they do.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, all my EGL configs have EGL_SAMPLES=0
<RAOF> robert_ancell: For example, glxinfo output - 0x093 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  8 1 None
<robert_ancell> which column is samples?
<RAOF> (The last three columns are number of MSAA samples, ‘b’?, and Caveat
<robert_ancell> Mine are all zero. I guess i965 is too crap?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, also, is there an eglinfo tool?
<RAOF> es2_info
<RAOF> But that's much less comprehensive.
<robert_ancell> Hmm, it doesn't even show any configurations
<RAOF> Patches welcome :)
<robert_ancell> RAOF, there is a better elginfo tool in mesa-demos which is the equivalent of glxinfo but it's not installed
<robert_ancell> src/src/egl/opengl/eglinfo
<duflu> robert_ancell: I've been thinking Mir could get its own FSAA support. No need for explicit driver support. The hard part is teaching our APIs the difference between physical and logical dimensions (I'm working on that)
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Huh, correct!
<pitti> Good morning
<duflu> robert_ancell: Actually for anything shell or desktop related, FSAA is almost certainly the wrong answer. FSAA is only required for scenes with lots of non-perpendicular angles (3D games). Other than that, you can achieve the same thing on a per-surface basis with standard texture filtering
<robert_ancell> duflu, yeah, this is for a 3D game
<duflu> Okay then :)
<robert_ancell> Apparently Mali gives your 4xAA for free
<duflu> robert_ancell: I hope in the near future, Mir will provide at least one shell which can anti-alias your game windows
<didrocks> morning
<larsu> bonjour!
<didrocks> hey larsu, wie geht's?
<larsu> didrocks: back is getting worse :(
<larsu> otherwise good
<larsu> you?
<didrocks> argh, you really hurt yourself :(
<mvo> larsu: oh :/ what happend?
<didrocks> I'm good, I think I'll be able to run back today (still some pain in my legs, but mostly fine)
<mvo> didrocks: good morning! you have pain as well? what happend, did you play football against each other ;) ?
<larsu> mvo: hi! Not sure, it started hurting after we were in a ropes course on Sunday and got worse since then. I think it's some kind of blockage
<larsu> it's hard to do almost anything :/
<didrocks> mvo: ahah no! I'm unsure what happened. I'm used to walk a lot (I guess 16kms on Saturday, as usual), but this time, my legs didn't really support it and I had big pain parallelizing them since sunday
<larsu> lol
<mvo> didrocks, larsu: weeeh, get well!
<didrocks> for me, should be gone tomorrow morning. Larsu… seems more complicated :/
<larsu> mvo: thanks! /me tries ;)
<larsu> didrocks: I think it should only be a couple of days. Hopefully. Get better as well!
<didrocks> thanks dude, you too :)
<larsu> thanks
<willcooke> morning all
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<Laney> yooooo
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you?
<Laney> hi seb128, doing alright, quiet evening last night
<Laney> you?
<seb128> same
<Laney> climbing tonight though \o/
<Laney> I had this mark on my finger corresponding with some pain
<Laney> and got extremely paranoid that I had knackered a tendon
<Laney> but now it is obviously just a cut ...
<Laney> not until after a lot of googling about tendon injury recovery
<czajkows1i> Laney: careful you'll get index doing that :p
<seb128> how long did you stop due to that?
<Laney> no time, i realised the next morning :p
 * Laney fnars at czajkows1i 
<seb128> is anyone here interested by looking at updating empathy?
<seb128> we are still on 3.8, upstream pointed out we should update, especially that new version 3.10/12 don't change ui to use headerbar or anything that wouldn't work for us
<willcooke> seb128, Does kenvandine have anything to do with Empathy?
<seb128> willcooke, he sort of used to maintain it when he was in desktop team, not sure he has still/interest for it still
<darkxst> seb128, we have 3.12 pacakges on the ppa, probably just need to be rebased
<seb128> I plan to ask him about the update if nobody steps up to pick it
<seb128> darkxst, do you know if there is any reason it was not proposed for utopic?
<darkxst> seb128, it has a build-dep on geoclue-2.0
<darkxst> which is in universe
<Laney> the geoclue support is optional
<darkxst> I can't think of any other reason
<seb128> darkxst, do you know if whoever did the update in the ppa could merge propose it for Ubuntu proper as well?
<seb128> with a ffe
<darkxst> geoclue is currently enabled though since 3.8 uses the old geoclue which is in main
<seb128> that might be for v but still would be nice to get in
<darkxst> seb128, that would be ricotz
<seb128> ricotz, hey ;-)
<seb128> I though he might end up like that
<seb128> he->it
<seb128> ricotz, would be nice if you proposed some of you work to be merged back in Ubuntu rather than targetting ppas only ;-)
<darkxst> seb128, looking at the changelog there are a few disable patches
<darkxst>     - 23_idomessagedialog_for_voip_and_ft.patch, needs gtk+3 patch for
<darkxst>       ubuntu_menu_item_factory symbols
<darkxst>       38_default_to_facebook_for_im.patch,
<darkxst>       42_shell_running.patch,
<darkxst>       47_git_activate_with_platform_data.patch, disabled, rewrite needed
<seb128> hum k
<seb128> still, proposing what you have in would be a start
<seb128> I'm sure some build-depends got updated and patches refreshed
<seb128> that would avoid redoing that work
<darkxst> ricotz, ^ can you take care of that?
<Laney> there's probably some crufty stuff in those patches too
<ricotz> seb128, hey, there is/was no point in proposing anything since ubuntu doesnt ship the version of those gnome cycles or want to avoid the ui changes
<ricotz> sorry, but i guess i wont get to it, feel free to pick anything you like
<seb128> ricotz, we don't want headerbars but empathy is not using those I think
<seb128> ok
<seb128> so back to the question
<seb128> is anyone wanting to work on that update? ;-)
<darkxst> Noskcaj, ^ could you rebase the ppa packaging atleast?
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Define rebase
<Noskcaj> I'm still busy trying to make adt-run function
<darkxst> Noskcaj, just merge the ppa package over ubuntu branch
<Noskcaj> ok
<darkxst> Noskcaj, you are stuck on adt-run still?
<Noskcaj> It gets a qemu error when i run it on the binary
<seb128> Noskcaj, darkxst: thanks
<darkxst> Noskcaj, for gnome-photos? you need to run it on the source
<Noskcaj> ok
<darkxst> adt-run --source=*.dsc
<seb128> Noskcaj, you can use https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/1339352 to add your work/link the vcs
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1339352 in empathy (Ubuntu) "Update to 3.12" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<Noskcaj> darkxst,  So will this need a geoclue MIR?
<Laney> it's not as simple as that
<Laney> the new one doesn't support plugins IIRC, so won't work with ubuntu geoip
<darkxst> yeh geoclue-2.0 won't like ubuntu geoip at all ;)
<Noskcaj> darkxst, I'm meant to have had my PC off at 8, so g'night
<darkxst> Noskcaj, ok, bye
<Laney> Maybe it could grow support if someone writes the patch
<Noskcaj> nominating yourself Laney?
<darkxst> Laney, not via plugins, the whole point of geoclue-2 was the simplify the crazy complicated backends
<Laney> the code is 'someone' means 'someone else LALALA'
<Laney> yes
<Laney> I mean in tree
<seb128> not sure how much code change that is, maybe we can revert to keep using geoclue1
<seb128> or maybe we can decide we don't care about the geoclue feature (not sure for what it's used, is that for mapping support but we build without champlain?)
<Laney> probably true in the case of empathy
<Laney> We're building webkit with geoclue 1 atm for this same reason though
<Laney> it'd be nice to be able to move to the new series
<darkxst> Laney, but that only provides positioning, not all the other geo-ish features that geoclue 1 had
<Laney> it still doesn't do that?
<Laney> i know 2.0.0 wasn't at parity
<darkxst> it was never meant to
<Laney> what's missing?
<darkxst> Laney, not entirely sure exactly, just a lot of features from geoclue1 were dropped and/or moved elsewhere
<Laney> geocoding is done by geocode-glib now
<Laney> don't know what else there is apart from positioning plugins
<Sweetshark> oh, great: something broke mergedlibs between LibreOffice 4.3.1 and LibreOffice 4.3.2 ...
<Sweetshark> is it Friday already? please? because /me has a trollish idea ...
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> does excluding things in a-l-m work?
<Sweetshark> heretic question: if mergedlibs and lto make a monolithic libreoffice _smaller_ than the base install of one broken in a bazillion marginally useful and fragile split packages ... shouldnt we do the first?
<Laney> looks like it runs locate but doesn't filter this by the zg blacklist
<Laney> probably should
<seb128> hum, seems like I timeouted?
<seb128> Laney, did you see the update on https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/ubuntu/trusty/lmms/lmms_1.0.0+stable_uploaded/+merge/235576 ?
<seb128> ups
<seb128> Laney, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cmake/+bug/1357270 I mean
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1357270 in cmake (Ubuntu) "Merge cmake 2.8.12.2-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<seb128> (sorry, stupid copy buffer not always working as it should)
<pitti> seb128: oh, that's not just me?
<seb128> pitti, hey, what, timeout?
<pitti> sometimes I double-click something in firefox or elsewhere, paste it into IRC, and get something entirely different and unexpected
<pitti> which looks odd
<seb128> oh, that
<seb128> yeah, that happens often with firefox to me, nothing new :/
<davmor2> pitti: ask popey about browsers I think he wants them all to burn with fire
<pitti> heh
<Laney> seb128: ta, i'll look
<desrt> meeting?
<Laney> in 50 minutes!
<desrt> so confusing
<willcooke> desrt, Google Calendar is your friend ;)
<desrt> lies
<Laney> protip set the event to be in Reykjavik
<desrt> it's always confused about my timezone :)
<Laney> and at the UTC time
<Laney> since they are in GMT+0 and don't have daylight savings
<willcooke> Handy!
<Laney> so gcal converts it to your timezone and it's always right
<Laney> winning
<willcooke> I don't think they actually have daylight, so the might be why they don't have daylight savings ;)
<desrt> Laney: i think you have that slightly wrong
<ogra_> so this was the second day where i could not unlock my trusty desktop (no input field in the screensaver)
<ogra_> do we have a bug open for that ?
<desrt> Laney: rather, i think they are -1 but have permanent DST
<ogra_> or does anyone know how i get it unlocked anyway from cmdline ?
 * ogra_ lost a lot of open work the last time 
<Laney> that seems a rather pointless correction
<ogra_> Trevinho, ^^ i think you are the new go-to screensavr person ?
<Laney> but still, link please
<desrt> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Summer_Time_in_Europe#Countries_not_using_summer_time_.2F_de-facto_.22permanent_summer_time.22
<desrt> "Iceland observes UTC all year round despite being at longitudes (13°W-24°W) which would indicate UTC−1"
<Laney> I can't find any evidence of an Icelandic timezone existing
<desrt> it does
<seb128> ogra_, bug #1311316
<desrt> check /usr/share/zoneinfo/Iceland
<ubot5> bug 1311316 in Unity 7.2 "After locking screen there is no input field to type password for unlock" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1311316
 * ogra_ hugs seb128 
<desrt> note also that the last transition that occured in this timezone was in 1968, going _onto_ DST, in april
<seb128> ogra_, the hugs go to Trevinho for that one ;-)
<seb128> but thanks
<desrt> since then it has never come off of it again
 * ogra_ hugs Trevinho too
<Trevinho> :)
<Trevinho> ogra_: are yuou getting that in multi-monitor? Just to know?
<willcooke> ===  Weekly Meeting time ===
<willcooke> Lots of people out today:  Meeting roll call:  desrt didrocks Laney qengho seb128 Sweetshark tkamppeter
<ogra_> Trevinho, triple monitor nvidia setup
<willcooke> anyone missing?
<didrocks> waow, small crew!
<seb128> willcooke, hey
<seb128> willcooke, is larsu out? he said he might be or not, depending on his back
 * willcooke is listening to a conf call at the same time.
<willcooke> I might be a bit all over the place
 * seb128 as well
 * didrocks same
<desrt> some meeting!
<willcooke> larsu, I've got your notes here if you're out?
 * desrt will be brief
<willcooke> shall we go in alphabetical order then, desrt want to kick us off?
<desrt> willcooke: sure.  did 3 glib releases, and a dconf release (since we're at release time in gnome)
<Trevinho> ogra_: ok, you should get the fix soon then
<desrt> starting to look into work to land this cycle in glib -- kdbus reviewing, dusted off the desktop file index stuff
<desrt> was a short week last week, plus had some personal things to attend to, so that's all
<willcooke> thanks desrt
<willcooke> didrocks, you're up
<didrocks> * Review, tutor and help on community contributions (translations + patches). Bug management
<didrocks> * Merge Eclipse ADT support and add the android tools to user's path for both Android Studio and Eclipse ADT
<didrocks> * Added support for local framework in addition to system ones.
<didrocks> * Consolidate the tests and test runner. Still no medium tests running on the infra due to firewall issues, but under fixing.
<didrocks> * Package and then integrate nose-json to get json formatted test results
<didrocks> * Merge requests support from Tinche to support redirection and more web protocoles + added some fixes on side-effects
<didrocks> * Some fixes like --remove in help, added vanguards to ensure that mistyped framework name can't be mixed with default frameworks parameters…
<didrocks> * Added a bunch of more tests for the new features and fixes (see the spikes when running trunk tests at https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/All/job/udtc-trusty-tests/)
<didrocks> * Optimize Docker file to be way smaller (~ 500Mb instead of 2.5Gb, don't install whole desktop and refactor Dockerfile)
<didrocks> * Prepare next blog post on testing (will be published tomorrow) and built with the community team the communication strategy around udtc for the next weeks
<didrocks> * fcitx MIR: another pass, but still work needed from aron (see my last message)
<didrocks> * kylin sso package NEW review
<didrocks> EOF
<willcooke> Busy week!!
 * Sweetshark listing to call and lurking here.
<didrocks> willcooke: indeed, ready to slack now :p
<Laney> didrocks learns the art of verbose statuses
<Laney> still need work on the bullets though
<willcooke> Laney - your turn
<Laney> • Many FTBFS fixes from http://people.ubuntuwire.org/~wgrant/rebuild-ftbfs-test/test-rebuild-20140914-utopic.html
<Laney> • GStreamer updates
<Laney> • Some updates in Debian: glib glib-networking xdg-user-dirs d-conf gst-plugins-base0.10 evolution-ews folks
<Laney> • Some syncs too: libsoup2.4 libassuan
<Laney> • Bugfixes to lp:ubuntu-archive tools generate-freeze-block & edit-acl
<Laney> • DMB meeting, run & maintain packageset script
<Laney> ∘ Going to look at making a kylin packageset generated from seeds
<Laney> • FFe reviews and discussions
<Laney> • Little uss review
<Laney> AAAAA (rushed status no time for a cool unicode symbol. sorry, unicode fans)
<desrt> Laney: >:|
<desrt> ∧ there you go
<willcooke> thx Laney.  qengho - you around?  If so, your turn...
<qengho> Yay!
<Laney> also tzdata looks like Iceland went from RMT (Reykjavik Mean Time it says) onto GMT, assuming I can read those
 * Laney runs
<qengho> * nss update has Netflix in people's attention. I'm researching use of the priva
<qengho> te library "widevine" to see if 1) Cr can use, and 2) we can distribute in partners repo.
<qengho> * Android runtime & apps in Chromium?! Lots of chatter. I'm trying to decipher myths and actual future. Maybe we don't even want it.
<qengho> * older bugs.
<qengho> EOF
<willcooke> I think a lot of users will be interested to know how you get on with widevine & the android stuff
<willcooke> thanks qengho
<willcooke> seb128, do yo' thang...
<seb128> k
<seb128> • had 3 days off
<seb128> • synced some Debian updates (telepathy-logger, geoip-database, libsepol, telepathy-farstream, usbmuxd)
<seb128> • updated some desktop components (evince, libisofs, libburn, gnome-calculator, poppler, shotwell)
<seb128> • resolved some desktop translation issues
<seb128> • backported gedit patch for label wrapping with new gtk
<seb128> • helped testing and landing the unity-control-center/settings-daemon update for the gnome-desktop transition, including some pending bugfixes
<seb128> • SRUed some desktop fixes
<seb128> • ubuntu-system-settings for touch
<seb128> ∘ reviewed some of the pending changes
<seb128> • some NEW reviews
<seb128> • some sponsoring
<seb128> • usual share of bugs triaging and desktop discussions
<seb128> </week>
<willcooke> thanks a lot seb128
<seb128> yw!
<willcooke> Sweetshark, how's LibreOffice going?
<Laney> oh yeah I SRUed webkit and glib too
<Laney> forgot about that
<Sweetshark> - bump to 4.3.2~rc2
<Sweetshark> - found this broke with libmerged :/ => fixing
<Sweetshark> - the usual upstream drama
<Sweetshark> - three days off
<Sweetshark> EOF
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> tkamppeter, are you in?
<willcooke> guess not,  let me copy & paste the updates from other people....
<willcooke> == Robert ==
<willcooke> Worked on:
<willcooke> - Released lightdm 1.10.2 and put into Ubuntu Desktop PPA for early testing
<willcooke> - Released simple-scan 3.14.0
<willcooke> - FFE for u-s-d/u-c-c changes
<willcooke> - Bug triage, fixing
<willcooke> Currently working on:
<willcooke> - Preparing LightDM 1.10.2 SRU
<willcooke> - Bug fixing for utopic release
<willcooke> Not blocked on anything.
 * willcooke pushes the limit of the spambot
<willcooke> == Aron ==
<willcooke> Reviewed and uploaded/synced:
<willcooke>  * youker-assistant
<willcooke>  * fcitx-qimpanel
<willcooke>  * ubuntu-kylin-docs
<willcooke>  * ibus-rime
<willcooke>  * ibus-hangul
<willcooke>  * ibus-pinyin
<willcooke>  * fcitx
<willcooke>  * ubuntukylin-wallpapers-utopic
<willcooke>  * ubuntukylin-default-settings
<willcooke>  * ubuntukylin-meta
<willcooke>  * ubuntukylin.utopic seeds
<willcooke> Merged ubuntu kylin slideshows to ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu
<willcooke> Progress on Fcitx MIR: feedback sent, will follow-up again
<willcooke> == Lars ==
<willcooke> - my last unitythemeiconprovider patch made some icons black on the
<willcooke> latest image. Emergency-fix that with timp
<willcooke> - unity8 tests broke with my s/StatusIcon/Icon patch. Took some time to
<willcooke> reproduce and I've yet to find the real cause for this. Might ask unity
<willcooke> devs to help me out to not spend more time on this
<willcooke> - continued working on tests for the /usr/share/pixmaps patch to uitk
<willcooke> - been sick :/
<willcooke> == Luke ==
<willcooke> * Finished writing up ieration of accessibility related docs for using GNOME shell, found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Accessibility.
<willcooke> * After a discussion with seb, prepared at-spi updates to 2.12 and uploaded them to the queue.
<willcooke> * Started re-reading Section 508 related documentation to attempt to write up some information as to how compliant we are with the act.
 * willcooke thinks he got away with it
<Laney> what's up with the fcitx mir?
<didrocks> I did answer on the MIR, aron reanswered but there are some pieces missing and some releases missing
<didrocks> and he's aware
<Laney> I mean what are people intending for Utopic?
<Laney> just to get it in main?
<didrocks> seeing how we are progressing on it, I would not be really found of that for Utopic, but I guess this question is for the release team once the MIR is approved
<Laney> you can put things in main just by seeding them to supported
<Laney> anything else, probably not :-)
<didrocks> hum, the whole goal is to promote it as a build-dep for u-s-d & such
<didrocks> I guess
<seb128> didrocks, Laney: I would recommend delaying fctix support to next cycle
<Laney> yes
<seb128> but I guess willcooke should check if it's ok with the oem team
<Laney> I see updates on the MIR all the time
<seb128> since we told them we would land that for utopic
<didrocks> seb128: I would agree, that shouldn't stop happyaron to continue on it anyway
<Laney> so I'm just wondering what people are expecting
<didrocks> so that we are ready early next cycle
<seb128> right
<didrocks> that will give time to fix the MINOR points as well
<didrocks> which have been all ignored :p
<Laney> I think I saw ypwong say it was okay anyway
<didrocks> I tried to classify to help, not for them to be ignored :)
<Laney> anyways, → meeting
<willcooke> seb128, I'll speak to Jon - but I think it will be fine.  My communication to them was to plan for it next cycle, so I don't think they are expecting it
<Laney> upgrade them at the start of next cycle to blockers :-)
<didrocks> Laney: deal! \o/
 * FJKong care with fcitx
<willcooke> My week has been spring planning, managing the Chrome/Netflix stuff across departments, speaking to a few other printer people, and some other bits and pieces
<willcooke> where "bits and pieces" is internal Canonical work and not of interest to a public channel
<willcooke> FJKong, you want to give us your weekly update?
<FJKong> *Input method:Fix black area when disable compose, push patch already
<FJKong> *help and answer question form community users about sogou inputmethod
<FJKong> *wubi thing from NUDT, restult: remove from kylin ISO
<FJKong> *prepare notebook, install 14.04 and 14.10, find there will be error when install 14.10
<FJKong> *prepare material for visa
<FJKong> *SFD party
<FJKong> >>eof
<willcooke> FJKong, I'm looking forward to hearing about the SFD party :)
<Laney> I want to go to parties for work!
<FJKong> willcooke: I think this SFD is very successful, a lot of people
<willcooke> :D
<willcooke> FJKong, great news!  Lets chat in our 1:1 meeting
<willcooke> I think we can wrap there.
<willcooke> === Weekly meeting ends ===
<FJKong> willcooke: k
<desrt> good job, all!
<seb128> thanks
<didrocks> thanks
<seb128> time for some exercice, have a nice evening
<Laney> climbing time, see you!
 * willcooke -> EOD - tata
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-09-24
<stgraber> robert_ancell: did somebody ping you about that recent unity-settings-daemon upload already?
<robert_ancell> stgraber, no
<robert_ancell> the dependencies?
<stgraber> yeah
<stgraber> that's pulling about 25 -dev packages on my desktop here
<robert_ancell> I've already proposed a fix for that
<robert_ancell> bug 1372728
<ubot5> bug 1372728 in unity-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "libunity-settings-daemon1 installing lot of *-dev new dependency packages" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1372728
<stgraber> ah, let me check the queue
<stgraber> I checked in -proposed but I guess the fix may be stuck in unapproved
<robert_ancell> it hasn't been merged yet, it's awaiting review / landing
<stgraber> ah
<stgraber> robert_ancell: ok, can you try to push for things to go a bit faster? we're releasing a milestone this week and I'm sure the various flavours could do without that extra bloat
<robert_ancell> I think I'll just upload it directly. The paperwork is too slow
<stgraber> sounds good to me :)
<stgraber> in the past when dealing with that kind of issue, I've found the fix first, sort out the paperwork later approach to work pretty well even if it does tend to confuse some of the folks maintaining those branches and alternate workflow :)
<robert_ancell> stgraber, 14.04.0+14.10.20140922-0ubuntu2 - please shuffle through the queue
<stgraber> robert_ancell: accepted
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Could you explain http://paste.ubuntu.com/8415321/ ? It's the ppa rebased onto the current ubuntu empathy version
<Noskcaj> And with all the geoclue changes reverted
<darkxst> Noskcaj, are you missing libaccounts-glib-dev builddep maybe?
<Noskcaj> i'll try
<darkxst> Noskcaj, also libsignon-glib-dev?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, paste your control file if it still doesnt work
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8415513/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/8415512/
<pitti> Good morning
<darkxst> Noskcaj, I can't see anything missing, but its quite a mess that control file!
<darkxst> ppa version builds fine against utopic, so probably some build-dep missing
<darkxst> Noskcaj, can you push your branch
<Noskcaj> lp:~noskcaj/empathy/3.12
<Noskcaj> (not pushed yet)
<Noskcaj> pushed
<Noskcaj> It's probably from my really bad revert patch
<darkxst> Noskcaj, Revert patch is missing
<Noskcaj> pushed
<darkxst> Noskcaj, use git revert to make revert patches
<Noskcaj> ok. I'd not realised that was a thing
<darkxst> Noskcaj, you are missing a "DPKG_EXPORT_BUILDFLAGS = 1" in rules (needed or buildflags.mk won't do anything)
<darkxst> we also force autoreconf on telepathy-accounts-widgets/ (see debian/autoreconf)
<didrocks> morning
<larsu> good morning!
<Noskcaj> darkxst, still not
<duflu> Mirv: Thanks again. Can you also change the Mir development focus to series 0.8?
<duflu> (same branch in reality)
<Mirv> duflu: ok, done! you're welcome.
<darkxst> Noskcaj, you broke 00_linker-fixes.patch somehow
<darkxst> that was causing your build failures
<darkxst> and that patch should really be sent upstream
<Noskcaj> thanks for spotting that, i think quilt refresh broke it somehow
<darkxst> Noskcaj, never quilt-refresh patches that don't need it!
<Noskcaj> yep, i think it was offset, but i shouldn't refresh unless it's got a fuzz
<duflu> Mirv: You rock
<Noskcaj> darkxst, thanks, fixed. Hopefully it functions with my reverts and doesn't need other unlisted ones
<willcooke> morning all
<willcooke> today is the day the builders come to fix the roof.
<willcooke> and so it is raining
<willcooke> yay
<willcooke> :/
<willcooke> in other news - the shoe shop are going to refund my money for the lost shoes.
<willcooke> yay
<didrocks> morning willcooke
<didrocks> argh, no look on the weather :/
<willcooke> it can't rain all day.
<willcooke> Did you hear me weather gods!!!!
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<darkxst> Noskcaj, how many patches did you revert?
 * didrocks whistles "U" "K" :)
<Noskcaj> 4
<Noskcaj> top 4 results for "geoclue" in the log
<darkxst> Noskcaj, that would be right
<darkxst> but... your changelog should give credit to the relevant people
<darkxst> would be more or less 3.10.1-0ubuntu1~trusty2 entry from ppa, then seperately list your reverts for geoclue
<Noskcaj> done, or do i need to make the revert patches separate?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, at the very least update the patch header to say which commits you reverted
<Laney> why hello
<darkxst> Hi Laney
<didrocks> because hi? :)
<Noskcaj> done
<darkxst> Noskcaj, I think patch 23 can be re-enabled
<darkxst> 38_default_to_facebook_for_im.patch , code was moved, refresh in telepathy-account-widgets/tp-account-widgets/tpaw-protocol.c
<seb128> hey Laney
<darkxst> Noskcaj, 42_shell_running, just a refresh http://pastebin.com/dR6et9yi
<darkxst> 47_git_activate_with_platform_data.patch is applied upstream so can be dropped
<darkxst> Noskcaj, http://pastebin.com/yQuedJvL
<Laney> you guys should use a vcs or something :)
<seb128> Laney, they use pastebinvcs
<seb128> :p
<darkxst> yeh, it works great until the pastes expire ;)
<seb128> Laney, does https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/factory_reset_iface/+merge/235699 make sense to you? iirc you hit similar issues in the past/did similar changes, just checking because you probably remember better than me ;-)
<Laney> seb128: yeah isValid is bad in those situations
<seb128> robert_ancell, hey, could you have a look to 1371651 ?
<seb128> robert_ancell, jibel pinged about it, seems easy to trigger on vbox/qemu and impact beta testing
<seb128> robert_ancell, giving an IRC ping since you are still online, but probably something for tomorrow ;-)
<seb128> jibel, ^
<Laney> I think there are a couple more places where isValid calls could/should be removed
<Laney> lemme see
<seb128> robert_ancell, seems like you already looked at it ;-)
<seb128> Laney, in that code or in u-s-s?
<Laney> in the rest of uss
<seb128> k
<seb128> so that one can be approved
<Laney> think so
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> like the SetTime call in time-date
<Laney> not sure why I didn't do that one when I removed other calls in that panel ...
<seb128> if you do a merge request for those I can ack it ;-)
<Laney> lemme see
<Laney> it'll be: launch uss, pkill timedated, try to set time
<Laney> s/pkill/enter time setting screen, pkill/
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> gosh!
<seb128> what?
<Laney> me missing that back then
<seb128> oh
<mitya57> sil2100, hi, thanks a lot for approving lp:~mitya57/appmenu-qt5/lp1362104. Maybe it makes sense to land it (or will there be other changes for utopic)?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, lp:~darkxst/empathy/3.12
<robert_ancell> seb128, yeah, I've started looking at it but am on holiday until next week so wont look again until then.
<robert_ancell> seb128, if you can find anyone to get more logs etc it would be helpful. My guess is something is going wrong with the upstart scripts and it's not being started but haven't reproduced it her
<seb128> robert_ancell, hey
<seb128> robert_ancell, yeah, seems to be the case, there is no lightdm log and the job is in stop state
<seb128> robert_ancell, I suggested pinged the upstart/foundation guys
<robert_ancell> seb128, I don't know a lot about the upstart scripts so yeah, they might be able to diagnose better
<seb128> robert_ancell, but good to know you are on holidays, we are not going to block on you then ... enjoy ! ;-)
<jodh> seb128, jibel: can you boot with --debug? Also, login and run 'sudo initctl --system list' and attach that.
<jibel> jodh, output of initctl attached, and boot with --debug is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1371651/+attachment/4211218/+files/syslog.1371651.gz
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1371651 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Daily does not boot into graphical interface after installation" [Critical,Triaged]
<jodh> jibel: thanks, but that's a huge file all dated 22nd. Is that correct?
<jodh> jibel: would also be worth looking at /var/log/upstart/lightdm.log et al to look for errors.
<jibel> jodh, let me attach one with latest image. problem is the same
<jibel> jodh, /var/log/upstart/lightdm.log doesn't exist
<jibel> jodh, and I searched for errors/failures in all the files in /var/log but didn't find anything obvious
<jibel> jodh, syslog with --debug on latest image https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1371651/+attachment/4213317/+files/syslog--debug_utopic_i386_20140923.gz
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1371651 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Daily does not boot into graphical interface after installation" [Critical,Triaged]
<jodh> jibel: It looks like the problem could be plymouth - no plymouth-ready event is being emitted and that is required by lightdm. Can you check that status of lightdm (sudo initctl --system status lightdm). And also check that you can manually start it.
<Noskcaj> darkxst, So did you finish it? guess i'll just call it a night then
<jibel> jodh, lightdm stop/waiting
<jodh> jibel: try starting it via 'sudo initctl --system emit plymouth-ready'
<jibel> jodh, lightdm starts
<jodh> jibel: great, so it's either a problem with plymouth displaying the splash screen (do you see one?) or a udev issue.
<jibel> jodh, there is no splash screen
<jodh> jibel: just to check, do you get output from 'grep PRIMARY_DEVICE_FOR_DISPLAY /var/log/udev' ?
<jibel> jodh, nothing
<jodh> jibel: ok, so it must be that udevd isn't finding a graphics device to tag as the primary one, which stops the plymouth splash from starting.
<jibel> jodh, but why would it start sometimes?
<jibel> I mean lightdm
<jodh> jibel: sounds like a race. can you check for the presence of PRIMARY_DEVICE_FOR_DISPLAY in /var/log/udev for a successful boot?
<jodh> jibel: udev-fallback-graphics.conf should be being used as a fallback so check if vesafb is loaded in the kernel.
<jibel> jodh, lightdm starts if I display the boot menu but there is no PRIMARY_DEVICE_FOR_DISPLAY in /var/log/udev
<darkxst> Noskcaj, I only fixed up the disabled patches
<jodh> jibel: and is vesafb loaded?
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Wasn't that all that was left? or didn't you take my branch?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, that was your branch, and probably its ready
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Could you leave a comment at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Noskcaj#Ubuntu-GNOME_PackageSet ?
<jibel> jodh, no
<darkxst> Noskcaj, username entry on add accounts is very laggy here
<darkxst> Noskcaj, yes I will leave a comment
<jodh> jibel: sounds therefore like the framebuffer isn't being setup normally, but when you enter the boot menu grub is handling that. Booting with 'debug' this time and capturing /run/initramfs/initramfs.debug could be useful.
<darkxst> Noskcaj, have you tested empathy?
<jibel> jodh, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1371651/+attachment/4213440/+files/initramfs.debug
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1371651 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Daily does not boot into graphical interface after installation" [Critical,Triaged]
<Laney> seb128: you updating to evince 3.14?
<seb128> Laney, feel free to do it if you want
<seb128> Laney, I'm probably going to but not his week since we are frozen
<Laney> kay, might do
<didrocks> popey: and a new blog post that we discussed last week on testing! https://plus.google.com/+DidierRoche/posts/aAnRPyvvPBE Mind sharing it through the usual channels?
<didrocks> willcooke: ^
<didrocks> popey: as the weather is getting cold, please make my raspberry sweating! :)
<popey> \o/
 * ogra_ wonders if he wants to know what "make my raspberry sweating" is supposed to mean
<didrocks> ogra_: raspberry pi, of course :p
<ogra_> :)
<darkxst> seb128, can you try lp:~darkxst/empathy/3.12
<seb128> darkxst, sure can, thanks for working on that!
<darkxst> Noskcaj did the merge, I just sorted out the disabled patches
<darkxst> seb128, I am hitting a wierd focus bug on the username field in the when adding account via empathy account settings
<seb128> what sort of bug?
<darkxst> but that may be a gtk bug, doesnt happen with gtk 3.14
<darkxst> the text box doesnt properly focus, you can type, and not see anything until you click the password box
<willcooke> thx didrocks
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<seb128> kenvandine, do you have a settings landing on your todo? ;-)
<kenvandine> hey seb128
<kenvandine> yes... we really need one :)
<seb128> great!
<kenvandine> seb128, about my peer picker branch, what panel is visible?
<seb128> kenvandine, the background one
<seb128> it goes "list of picker app" -> back to background panel for a second -> gallery splash
<kenvandine> should just see a full screen overlay
<seb128> overlay?
<seb128> when
<kenvandine> the ContentTransferHint
<seb128> I mean that's happening after clicking on the gallery icon
<kenvandine> it should cover the panel with a progress thing
<kenvandine> yeah... it happens when the transfer is created
<kenvandine> am i still popping that page too soon?
<seb128> want a screencast? ;-)
<kenvandine> i played with that, and couldn't see it in the transition :)
<kenvandine> actually... i can pop it when the transfer is created too...
<seb128> let me try again
<kenvandine> seb128, i can see where it might show quickly
<seb128> kenvandine, want a screencast anyway?
<kenvandine> nah
<kenvandine> i can improve it :)
<seb128> great :-)
<xnox> seb128: do you like desktopy gnutls bugs?! =)
<xnox> in trusty.
<seb128> xnox, gnutls? what is that?
<xnox> seb128: you know that obscure thing that handles some of the ssl connections in ubuntu. The best part it does it differently from openssl and thus half of things don't work against certain hosts.
<xnox> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnutls26/+bug/1373422
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1373422 in gnutls26 (Ubuntu) "gnutls fails to connect to https://01.org in trusty" [Undecided,New]
<xnox> utopic is fine though.
<seb128> xnox, doesn't seem too desktopish to me, try foundation?
<xnox> seb128: foundations hasn't hired a replacement for myself yet.
<seb128> xnox, nice for you to step up until they do then ;-)
<seb128> nice from you*
<xnox> maybe i can trick jdstrand into adding one more intermediate certificate to ca-certs ;-)
<mdeslaur> xnox: fyi, It works fine in trusty for me
<xnox> mdeslaur: horum -> using which certs and which client.
<xnox> mdeslaur: it doesn't work for me in a clean trusty chroot, with ca-certificates installed using gnutls-cli.
<xnox> mdeslaur: can you show me your paste?
<mdeslaur> oh, wait a sec, I messed up
<xnox> ( my real problem is that git clone https:// does not work against servers with same certificate chain, but gnutls-cli 01.org is the minimal test.
<xnox> ... or well anything else that's using gnutls, or libcurl(gnutls)
<xnox> curl cmdline utility uses openssl and that works.
<mdeslaur> I haven't looked at it yet, but it's probably an out of order cert, and you're hitting the well known gnutls issue with out-of-order certs
<xnox> mdeslaur: hm, i've never heard about that. Any good terms to google for?
<xnox> gnutls 3.x work fine by the way, hence utopic is not affected.
<mdeslaur> xnox: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=573736 , http://lists.gnutls.org/pipermail/gnutls-devel/2013-July/006389.html
<ubot5> Debian bug 573736 in libgnutls26 "permit incorrectly sorted server certificate chains" [Wishlist,Open]
<mdeslaur> xnox: I was sure we had a bug in ubuntu about it, but can't find it now
<mdeslaur> xnox: I haven't checked if that's the case with 01.org yet, but I suspect that's the issue
<xnox> mdeslaur: yes the certificates are out of order.
<xnox> i'll file internal ticket about this.
<mdeslaur> xnox: cool.
<mdeslaur> getting that properly backported in trusty would be nice too: http://marc.info/?l=gnutls-dev&m=137487800810924
 * didrocks sees that ogra_ is slow today to repost on g+, is there a bug in Touch? :)
<ogra_> lol, no, i was out ... buying a new coffee machine
<didrocks> ogra_: you parallelize coffee now due to a huge demand? :p
<ogra_> yeah, kind of
<ogra_> done :)
<Laney> ogra in the bourgeoisie
<xnox> mdeslaur: so you want me to backport something to gnutls26 -> i clearly remember stating to never write any crypto code.
<didrocks> ogra_: danke schön
<ogra_> :)
<mdeslaur> xnox: it's an annoying bug, and people keep hitting it...the patch backport in that thread looks simple enough...just need to make sure it's doing the same as 3.x
<xnox> mdeslaur: right. is there any proper ubuntu LP bug about it?!
<mdeslaur> xnox: and better you then me :)
<xnox> mdeslaur: well the patch looks clean -> really just calling a sort on the array, so no verification code is changed.
<xnox> mdeslaur: ok I'll poke it more.
<mdeslaur> xnox: I can't find any open ones...there was bug 1043376
<ubot5> bug 1043376 in Glib Networking "Certificate issues for different 3d secure server" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1043376
<mdeslaur> xnox: looks like your bug is the best one
<seb128> dpm, hey, indicator-transfer template made it to the rtm serie/translations are on launchpad, just as fyi since I'm unsure you need to do anything then to have those part of langpacks or something
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, settings are getting crazy, we need a landing to clear out of some of the review list ;-)
<kenvandine> seb128, yes it is :)
<seb128> kenvandine, btw saw my comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/keywords/+merge/235737 ?
<kenvandine> seb128, yes
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, ^^^ can you comment on that?
<seb128> kenvandine, also, is https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/update_progress/+merge/235199 ready for review?
<seb128> or still wip as the description states?
<kenvandine> mpt, i wanted feedback from mpt... but i guess he gave up :/
<Laney> pushed a branch with icon fix, might want to wait for debs to see if it works
<pmcgowan> seb128, kenvandine they all have settings now, I assumed there was some reason
<kenvandine> some did
<pmcgowan> seems redundant
<pmcgowan> seb128, you are suggesting to remove that word?
<pmcgowan> I am fine with that
<pmcgowan> or maybe it was on things which had settings and not for example in about which is info
<Laney> we should make sure to do a pot update with this upload
<dpm> seb128, thanks. I think it will need initial approval, let me look at it now
<seb128> dpm, well, I did the launchpad template approval
<seb128> dpm, just not sure if you need any magic to have it having an higher priority so translators see it or something
<dpm> seb128, yep, just seen it and bumped the priority so that it appears together with the rest of indicators
<dpm> that should be all we need
<seb128> great
<seb128> dpm, thanks
<FJKong> hey seb128
<seb128> hey FJKong
<FJKong> I want to talk about pinyin search, last week we miss it
<seb128> FJKong, sure
<FJKong> seb128: what do you think about this feature
<seb128> FJKong, it's useful and good to have obviously ;-)
<seb128> FJKong, I'm unsure how much work it is though
<seb128> especially with the library unity7 is using
<seb128> I assume it's probably easier in unity8
<FJKong> seb128: willcooke wants me to ping a guy from uniy team, Thomas Sthrel, but I didn't reach him on irc
<willcooke> FJKong, he's on holiday
<willcooke> shouldbe back next week
<seb128> FJKong, he's on holidays until next week
<FJKong> oh, nice
 * willcooke -> EOD
<seb128> Laney, btw, I tested glib on rtm, I don't see any issue, +1 from me for landing
<mhall119> seb128: any idea what might be causing this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1322925 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1322925 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Copy, paste stops working randomly in Ubuntu 14.04 nautilus" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<seb128> mhall119, no idea no
<seb128> it seems like worth upstreaming
<seb128> if somebody hitting the issue wants to do that
<mhall119> a quick googling doesn't turn up this problem on any other distro, could it be something only in our version?
<mhall119> well, I mean obviously that's possible, so what I really meant was are we doing anything likely to cause it?
<seb128> yeah, everything is possible
<seb128> could be a patch, could be a compiler bug, could be that we have more google hint for the keywords you are looking for
<seb128> nothing likely to cause it that I know no
<mhall119> #3 is very likely
<mhall119> ok
<seb128> mhall119, comments say it exits since 12.04
<seb128> mhall119, they also list different issues
<seb128> like the current comment is about permissions errors, which is probably a disk that got remounted "ro" due to errors or something
<mhall119> yeah, seems to not have much solid information about it
<mhall119> and I've never experienced it myself
<seb128> yeah, me neither
<seb128> without an easy way to trigger it's difficult to debug
<seb128> the bug has some users/comments but no duplicate
<seb128> darkxst, empathy 3.12 works fine here, I don't see you username input bug in empathy-accounts, just added a jabber account without issue
<seb128> wooot, u-s-s landing!
<seb128> thanks kenvandine
<kenvandine> np
<pmcgowan> bregma, hi can you assign and tag this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-mediascanner/+bug/1358750
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1358750 in unity-scope-mediascanner (Ubuntu) "[Video aggregator] New videos are added to the video scope only after reboot" [Critical,New]
<hallyn> Is there a way to set unity so that when i resize a window, i get a dialog telling me the size as i do it?
<hallyn> or do i have to get that info after the fact using wmctrl.
<hallyn> sigh i'll just do that
<ochosi> xnox: this sounds a bit familiar (black background in ubiquity in xubuntu instead of wallpaper), got any idea why this is happening? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-default-settings/+bug/1365815
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1365815 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Black background on Try or Install screen" [Critical,Confirmed]
<ochosi> guess we should assign it to ubiquity actually, not sure it has anything to do with x-d-s
<ochosi> bbl
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-09-25
<pitti> Good morning
<sarnold> good morning pitti
<didrocks> morning
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<didrocks> hey seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks ;-)
<darkxst> hey seb128
<seb128> hey darkxst
<darkxst> seb128, empathy is working fine under gnome now with my Adwaita patch in Bug 1339352
<ubot5> bug 1339352 in empathy (Ubuntu) "Update to 3.12" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1339352
<seb128> darkxst, great
<seb128> darkxst, btw I just commented on the gnome-desktop ffe, you are sure than updating gnome-session is ok?
<seb128> they dropped the gtk session dialogs iirc and those are needed in some session types?
<seb128> "13_display_session_properties.patch, Dropped session UI is gone "
<seb128> that also I think is not true, I don't see it being dropped in 3.10
<Laney> bounjour tout le monde
<seb128> Laney, salut, ça va bien ?
<Laney> pas mal
<Laney> et toi?
<seb128> ça va bien merci !
<Laney> I ordered the new aphex twin album from japan and now I'm getting emails in japanese
<Laney> it has my address in it so I am going to assume it means 'this has been sent'
<seb128> haha
<seb128> send the email to didrocks, he can read it for you ;-)
<seb128> some training before he goes there!
<didrocks> ahah, "yeah yeah"
<Laney> this is the crucial line
<Laney> ご注文いただいた商品を本日、Amazon.co.jp が発送し、ご注文の処理が完了しましたので、お知らせいたします
<seb128> lot of weird chars in there, but it's from amazon.co.jp I can tell you :p
<Laney> arigato
<Laney> 14.10 top errors are funny
<Laney> mostly new phone stuff
<seb128> that's what is the most tested/run in utopic
<Laney> you think there are no desktop users?
<Laney> I don't believe that
<Laney> the top one has 69 occurrences which is also not believable to me
<seb128> I think that they full test/autopilot/etc 100 times a day each
<seb128> they don't*
<seb128> well
<seb128> in previous cycles we had the top ones at like 10 a day
<Laney> wait, I had it on day
<Laney> now those counts are better
<seb128> but yeah, I didn't say we don't have desktop users
<seb128> but lot of those turn off reporting/dismiss the prompts/etc I think
<seb128> and they don't run a full testsuite in loop
<seb128> so I think we just exercice more stress testing on the phone image
<Laney> it's noised out desktop issues
<seb128> well, set the arch filter on amd64
<seb128> that's probably representative of desktop
<Laney> ubuntu-push-client url-dispatcher at the top?!
<seb128> yeah, people working on touch and installing unity8 stuff on their desktop and hitting those bugs
<Laney> anyway, I thought that the goal of errors was to allow us to prioritise issues users are hitting
<Laney> Canonical QA reporting to the same instance as end users isn't furthering that IMHO
<seb128> how do you suggest resolving the problem you describe?
<seb128> to me the problem is not new
<Laney> somehow allowing these reports to be subtracted
<seb128> the number of reports we get in unstable series is not significant enough to be useful
<seb128> like in previous cycles we had the most reported issues being at 10 instances a day and they falling to 5 - 4 -3 -1 -1
<seb128> e.g not enough report to have a statistically useful set
<Laney> it's more useful than knowing that every time url-dispatcher is run on the phone it crashes in the same way
<seb128> then when we flag stable that jumps and the bugs topping a vastly different
<Laney> or maybe we just say errors is a waste of time for unstable releases
<seb128> +1
<seb128> that's my feeling for several cycles
<Laney> which is kind of crap because it should be a good way of telling us what to work on
<seb128> and nothing new/specific to the fact that touch runs some qa
<seb128> well, we can't invent users
<seb128> our unstable userbase is just too small
<seb128> or they don't report issues through whoopsie
<Laney> dunno about that
<seb128> or those issues fail to retrace
<Laney> I bet they just disable whoopsie
<Laney> or whatever
<seb128> or a combinaison of those
<seb128> yeah, likely
<Sweetsha1k> Moin.
<seb128> hey Sweetsha1k
<seb128> Laney, well, I don't say we have not enough users
<Sweetsha1k> ricotz: 4.3.2~rc2 seems to be good to go for the PPA.
<seb128> but maybe we need 1M users to have enough datas for an useful e.u.c view
<seb128> and we only have 100k
<seb128> dunno
<seb128> (making up numbers"
<seb128> Laney, but on the daily view, if you skip the touch stuff, the first desktop issue is an apport one with 11 reports
<seb128> that could be one user having a problem and trying to report it 10 times
<ricotz> Sweetshark, no
<Laney> 'week' is more useful than 'day'
<ricotz> Sweetshark, hi, i cc'ed you to a bug
<seb128> Laney, same issue, there one apport high, then the second seems to be an apport with 36 reports in a week, that means 5 a day, for what we know that could be pitti while hacking on it all day :p
<pitti> hey seb128
<ricotz> Sweetshark, this is a good example to hold of the copying to the dedicated versioned ppa a bit
<pitti> seb128: so, hibernate is indeed still supposed to be disabled in polkit-desktop-privs
<pitti> seb128: you are sure you didn't enable it locally to test something?
<seb128> pitti, hey ;-)
<seb128> pitti, it's disabled ... do you have the hibernate item in your indicator-session menu?
<pitti> seb128: no, I don't
<seb128> hum
<seb128> so maybe I hacked up something and I don't remember :/
<seb128> pitti, the pkla from polkit-desktop-privs is correct
<seb128> pitti, what would an override for that be copied to?
<pitti> $ gdbus call --system -d org.freedesktop.login1 -o /org/freedesktop/login1 -m org.freedesktop.login1.Manager.CanSuspend
<pitti> ('yes',)
<pitti> $ gdbus call --system -d org.freedesktop.login1 -o /org/freedesktop/login1 -m org.freedesktop.login1.Manager.CanHibernate
<pitti> ('na',)
<pitti> seb128: can you try that?
<seb128> 'yes' for both
<pitti> seb128: could go into /var, or perhaps also /etc/polkit-1/
<pitti> seb128: (warning, you can't read that dir as user)
<pitti> $ sudo find /etc/polkit-1/ -type f
<pitti> should find 51-ubuntu-admin.conf, 50-localauthority.conf, 50-nullbackend.conf
<seb128> /var/lib/polkit-1/localauthority/10-vendor.d/com.ubuntu.desktop.pkla is the only one referring to hibernate
<seb128> and it has "no"
<seb128>  /etc only has those 3 files
<pitti> hm, that's odd then
<seb128> is there a way to ask polkit what file it loads/in what order?
<pitti> seb128: we can try with pkcheck
<pitti> need to change train, bbl
<seb128> pitti, k
<seb128> pitti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8424103/
<Laney> hmm, 'yes' for me too
<Laney> how did you get that output?
 * Laney just knows pkcheck --action-id
<seb128> pkaction --action-id org.freedesktop.login1.hibernate --verbose
<Laney> nice
<seb128> Laney, do you have an hibernate in your session indicator?
<Laney> no
<seb128> :-(
<Laney> logind still says 'na'
<Laney> for some reason
 * ogra_ is sure that means "yes" in *some* language :)
<ypwong> seb128 or anyone, does 14.04 or 14.10 adapts to HiDPI screens automatically by scaling things up?
<seb128> ypwong, 14.04
<seb128> well, >= 14.04
<seb128> not sure if it's automatic
<seb128> we have a slider in the settings
<ypwong> seb128, yes, wanna know if it's automatic
<seb128> Trevinho, ^
<ypwong> are there any enhancements of hidpi support in 14.10?
<seb128> some bugfixes but those are being SRUed as well
<ypwong> got it
<seb128> ypwong, I think unity tries to be clever with hidpi and apply settings automatically on start but I'm unsure, Trevinho should be able to help when he's around
<Laney> I think pkaction is bogus
<Laney> it's telling me 'yes' for hibernate even though I made it not authorised any more
<ypwong> seb128, ok, will check with him when he's around
<seb128> Laney, what would be the right check?
<Laney> pkcheck --action-id foo --process $$ && echo authorised
<pitti> seb128: pkaction is just querying the .policy files (not the overrides), you want pkcheck
<Laney> yeah, just shows you the default
<Laney> the docs don't explain this very well
<pitti> seb128: indeed, the pk priv is true for me, too
<pitti> seb128: I suppose hibernate is n/a for me as I don't have swap
<pitti> seb128: is there a bug # for this?
<Laney> ah, me neither
<Laney> anyway I fixed pk-d-p
<pitti> seb128: maybe the recent sponsored upload broke some syntax
<seb128> $ pkcheck --action-id org.freedesktop.login1.hibernate --process $$; echo "right"
<seb128> right
<Laney> there's a bunch of other actions which imply hibernate
<Laney> one second
<pitti> hm, the override file looks alright
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> it didn't change
<Laney> did logind change?
<pitti> not recently, we've had 208 for months
<pitti> but then again, not sure how long this regression has existed
<seb128> that's buggy since I'm on utopic
<Laney> if that added these new actions then it's this
<pitti> for that matter, we sohuld at least disable org.freedesktop.login1.hibernate-multiple-sessions
<seb128> pitti, ^
<Laney> exactly that
<seb128> I noticed it much earlier in the cycle
<Laney> in the policy file you can see these 'imply' .hibernate
<Laney> so it's not enough to disable this one action
<seb128> but there was too much going on, I never took the time to try to debug it
<pitti> aah!
<pitti>        <action id="org.freedesktop.login1.hibernate-multiple-sessions">
<pitti>                 <annotate key="org.freedesktop.policykit.imply">org.freedesktop.login1.hibernate</annotate>
<Laney> http://people.canonical.com/~laney/weird-things/policykit-desktop-privileges_0.19_all.deb
<Laney> try that
<seb128> Laney, that fixes it
<pitti> Laney: ah, you're on it? I just built a fixed source package
<pitti> policykit-desktop-privileges_0.19.dsc
<seb128> Laney, pitti, how come you guys didn't have that entry? because you have no swap?
<pitti> erk, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8424201/
<pitti> seb128: right
<pitti> I have 16 GB of RAM, what do I need swap for :)
<seb128> pitti, you changed name? ;-)
<pitti> erk, used dch -m :)
<seb128> lol
<Laney> pitti: 25/09 10:11:23 <Laney> anyway I fixed pk-d-p
<Laney> :-)
<pitti> Laney: cheers, i'll discard mine then
<Laney> yeah. 32 GB -> no swap
<Laney> my laptop has this bug though, guess I never noticed there
<seb128> 4G i386 here
<seb128> swap :p
<seb128> it's time for a refresh
<pitti> bbl
<Laney> seems like it
<Laney> still 8 months on this old beast for me
<Laney> it'll be 5 years old then, which is like 125 in laptop years
<seb128> yeah, mine is over 4 years now
<seb128> I had the refresh in june 2013
<Laney> never used it?
<seb128> but I want an xps 13 and I keep being delayed
<seb128> first I wanted to haswell refreshed hwd
<seb128> then desrt got it and told me about the noise issues
<seb128> since I'm waiting for the new motherboard which resolves those
<seb128> they apparently start rolling those out a few weeks ago
<seb128> hopefully it should be good now ;-)
<seb128> http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/laptop/f/3518/p/19538215/20674604#20674604
<Laney> nice, time to order
<seb128> indeed
<Laney> is there a bug # for this hibernate issue btw?
<ochosi> seb128: i was considering that laptop too but i'd rather wait for others' reports on new issues before ordering - after all, it's not exactly cheap
<Laney> seb's got money to burn
<seb128> lol
<ochosi> :]
<Laney> his mattress is stuffed with 500 euro notes
<Laney> FACT
<seb128> Laney, I bet you 1k€ it's not true
<seb128> :p
 * Laney runs
<ochosi> searching the european dell site for "ubuntu" turns up a laptop featuring "linux ubuntu 11.11"
<seb128> urg, don't ctrl-r IRC
<seb128> Laney, I missed you reply I bet :p
<willcooke> morning from Lond
<willcooke> on
<seb128> hey willcooke
<Laney> not Swed
<Laney> en?
<seb128> right, what happened there?
<willcooke> They found a volunteer from PES to go instead.  Flights for me meant that I wouldnt get there until lunch time, so there wasn't much point
<willcooke> so I'm here instead
<Laney> nothing more uplifting to the soul than a trip to London anyway
<Laney> seb128: do you know of a bug for the hibernate issue?
<davmor2> willcooke: if you're at blue fin find cyphermox and invite him out for a beer, he'll appreciate that :)
<seb128> Laney, no, but I can open one if you want
<Laney> nah
<willcooke> davmor2, I'll see what I can do :)
<cyphermox> ah, we haven't even met before
<Laney> someone stand up and wave
<davmor2> cyphermox: then it's a perfect excuse for a beer :)
<willcooke> We might have in passing cyphermox
<cyphermox> indeed
<cyphermox> beer good
<cyphermox> though maybe it's a little early for that today ;)
<didrocks> is it me or the whole ci infra is slow?
<willcooke> :D
<didrocks> davmor2: did you notice/experience that? ^
<didrocks> like, even sshing to a machine and typing is slow like death
<davmor2> willcooke: meet cyphermox he works on network manager, cyphermox meet willcooke he is a user of network manager, there now you have some common ground and willcooke knows to blame you for all of his network manager woes :P
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<pitti> seb128: ah, when I got my new ThinkPad I considered waiting for haswell too, but in the end I thought that the previous one (Ivy Bridge?) was good enough :)
<cyphermox> davmor2: another interesting fact is that he almost had to manage me ;)
<pitti> seb128: still impressive how much better they get; 4 -> 16 GB RAM, faster, bigger/faster SSD, and still it eats even less power than my x201
<seb128> pitti, well, I was decided like a month before the new model was coming out
<davmor2> cyphermox: man that was a lucky escape for willcooke ;)
<cyphermox> yeah
<seb128> pitti, and it's always nice to be able to have some extra hours on battery ;-)
<Laney> I get like 2.5 hours
<pitti> seb128: yeah, the next flight to DC will come for sure :)
<pitti> Laney: urgh
<Laney> it's going to be weird having good battery life
 * pitti pats 10 hours
<Laney> woah
<seb128> and that's without haswell
<seb128> it would be like 13 otherwise ;-)
<pitti> i. e. 8 to 9 W drain and a 100 Wh battery
<pitti> seb128: I can get it to 13 without wifi/USB tethering, i. e. on the plane
<pitti> but the effing mobile phone draws quite a lot -- I wish there was a "don't charge over USB" button
<pitti> anyway, "first world problems" :)
<seb128> hehe
<cyphermox> pitti: 13 hours laptop battery on a plane in flight mode?
<cyphermox> that's pretty impressive
<cyphermox> my laptop lasts only about 2 hours
<cyphermox> but it might also be caused by playing Kerbal Space Program ;)
<davmor2> pitti: you could always not plug the effing phone into the usb :P
<pitti> davmor2: -ENOINTERNET then :) (I'm tethering)
 * didrocks grumbles on docker automatically created images regressing again and go back to a local created image
<davmor2> pitti: ah sorry mis-read it as without wifi or usb tethering, ie on the plane
<Sweetshark> hmmm, my firefox lost all the stored passwords yesterday ....
<didrocks> first medium tests passing in the CI infra \o/
<didrocks> phew, now, let's put in real test runs
<dgadomski> hello desktop team
<dgadomski> some of the users are affected by Bug 445333 on precise & trusty
<ubot5> bug 445333 in Ubuntu "remember password on printing to windows printers does not work" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/445333
<dgadomski> I have analysed the possibility to backport it and it's fairly easy for trusty
<dgadomski> could one of the sponsors could take a look and mark it as affecting precise & trusty?
<seb128> jdstrand, hey, how do I turn off apparmor for click apps on touch?
<seb128> dgadomski, hey, you should be able to propose a nomination for a serie no?
<seb128> it's one of the link under the bugtable at the top
<dgadomski> seb128: I have "Also affects project" and "Also affects distribution/package" there, didn't see series there
<seb128> dgadomski, hum, maybe it's restricted to some teams
<dgadomski> seb128: could you give me a hint under which of them I should look?
<seb128> you don't have it I guess
<seb128> targetted utopic now
<seb128> I doubt we are going to backport to precise
<dgadomski> and it also affects gtk+2.0 (the user experiences this in firefox)
<dgadomski> I have prepared debdiffs for trusty (for gtk3 and gtk2)
<seb128> great, thanks
<seb128> I've added gtk2 to the list
<dgadomski> ok, I will upload them and appreciate having a look at them
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> is the issue fixed in 3.12?
<seb128> if not we need to get the fixes in utopic first
<dgadomski> let me check that
<dgadomski> unfortunately not, it's since 3.13.8
<seb128> k
<seb128> so we need that in utopic first
<dgadomski> ok, I will make a debdiff for utopic first
<seb128> thanks
<dgadomski> seb128: thank you :)
<dgadomski> btw. there is also another issue: bug 1104230
<ubot5> bug 1104230 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "DisplayPort 1.2 MST support is missing in the Intel driver" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1104230
<dgadomski> the fix for it can be easily cherry-picked for utopic
<dgadomski> are you aware if the utopic kernel is available for trusty in any package?
<dgadomski> I was told that there are those -lts- packages that may provide it
<seb128> dgadomski, can you mention it to mlankhorst on #ubuntu-devel?
<dgadomski> seb128: sure, thanks!
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> mvo: does update-manager have support for pulling people out of old-releases?
<mvo> Laney: it should do that, yes
<mvo> Laney: like if you want to go from "unsupported1 -> unsupported2 -> barely-supported" ?
<mvo> Laney: that should work
<Laney> I was just dealing with a friend in this situation
<mvo> Laney: did it not work?
<Laney> he was on quantal(!) but his sources.list was I guess still on a.u.c
<mvo> hmm, I maybe misremembering but I thought it would rewrite to something sensible on do-release-upgrade
<Laney> he said 'something' went wrong but I was helping remotely so not sure what happened exactly
<mvo> Laney: what commend did you run? do-release-upgrade/update-manager -d?
<Laney> I just got him to put old-releases in sources.list and will take a look myself tomorrow
<mvo> ok
<Laney> the interesting thing here might be that release+1 is also on old-releases
<Laney> just wondering if this scenario is supported at all
<mvo> Laney: yeah, I think that works, but it will be a bit of a pain as it takes a long time
<mvo> Laney: to upgrade and then to upgrade agian
<mvo> again
<Laney> to do it properly is q->r->s->t
<mvo> Laney: might be quicker to install trusty with the keep-home-intact option of the installer
<Laney> yep
<Laney> just concerned that he got left in a tricky situation
<Laney> lucky that he knows someone who can drive apt ...
<mvo> did update-manager not show him that he should upgrade? was that the issue?
<mvo> (its always painful for me to hear these stories where a super-hero needs to come in to save the day :/
<Laney> I will see what u-m is telling him tomorrow
<mvo> thanks
<darkxst> seb128, was just renamed for 3,11, but gah maybe I pushed the wrong branch
<darkxst> 3.10 even
<seb128> darkxst, well the changelog has 3.10
<seb128> darkxst, did you see my comment about the gtk dialog and wether they are required for fallback sessions?
<darkxst> seb128, look through emails now
<darkxst> seb128, I don't know if it breaks fallback
<darkxst> update was actually blocked on api changes that cause crashes
<seb128> right, well I looked at the git log
<seb128> and it drops the gtk dialogs
<seb128> which I'm pretty sure Laney needs
<seb128> (to mention somebody using a gnome-panel type of session)
<darkxst> seb128, gnome-session can stay at 3.9.x whatever, its no big deal
<seb128> darkxst, I've no strong opinion, just pointing out what I see as an issue
<seb128> we can also update and revert the gtk dialog dropping in a patch
<darkxst> seb128, does unity use those?
<seb128> darkxst, btw empathy looks good, does Jackson or you want to merge propose the change so we can turn the bug into a ffe request?
<seb128> darkxst, no, unity has its own dialogs
<darkxst> seb128, so why revert? session-properties or whatever its called was just renamed for 3;12
<darkxst> dropped in 3.14
<seb128> darkxst, revert what?
<seb128> there are 2 things there
<seb128> 1 is the gtk logout dialogs
<seb128> the other one is the capplet to manage autostarts
<seb128> the dialogs are needed, otherwise people using gnome-panel sessions can't logout anymore I think
<seb128> which is what I suggest reverting
<seb128> what = the dropping of the dialog
<seb128> unity and gnome-shell have their own dialogs
<seb128> but gnome-panel doesn't
<seb128>  
<Laney> in debian/panel I don't have logout or shutdown dialogs any more
<seb128> the capplet issue is orthogonal
<seb128> Laney, with the ppa for gnome-desktop right?
<Laney> no, unstable
<seb128> oh
<seb128> well, same issue likely
<Laney> same thing
<seb128> gnome-session 3.10 dropped them
<Laney> just saying
<seb128> well
<seb128> do you consider that acceptable?
<Laney> it's not great
<darkxst> seb128, ok, happy to leave gnome-session whereever its at
<Laney> how hard is it to keep them?
<Laney> are panel upstream going to fix that?
<Laney> mitya57: do you know?
<darkxst> Laney, last I heard alberts was fighting with upstream trying to get maintainership
<seb128> Laney, I think it's basically reverting https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-session/commit/?id=705699b2799a3434d1a8f35c9a92868a5057f73e
<seb128> Laney, which should be fine at least for this cycle
<Laney> try that
<darkxst> but as far as a the gnome-desktop transition, gnome-session can stay as is, just a rebuild
<seb128> cool
<Laney> doesn't it use idle monitor?
<darkxst> Laney, no
<Laney> k I believe you
 * Laney goes to lunch
<darkxst> gnome-session runs way before idle-monitor is relevant
 * darkxst goes to sleep]
<Laney> unstable is mostly fixed for gi now
<seb128> hum
<seb128> Laney, darkxst, https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-desktop/commit/?id=545c774e967fa2f21f9b8ee1acbb50bffcee01d0
<seb128> is GnomeIdleMonitor *monitor; from gnome-desktop?
<seb128> ups
<seb128> ignore that
<darkxst> seb128, yes
<seb128> I got confused by https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=707533
<darkxst> but that is in roberts code that moved to u-*
<ubot5> Gnome bug 707533 in gnome-session "gnome-session 3.9.91 segfaults with" [Critical,Resolved: fixed]
<jdstrand> seb128: you cannot "turn off apparmor" for click apps on touch for all apps (they'll fail to launch). what is it that you are trying to do and I can tell you how to disable it for a specific app
<darkxst> I never worked out why that crashes, but it only apples to gnome-desktop 3.8 with gnome-session 3.9.91
<jdstrand> s/disable/do something equivalent/
<seb128> jdstrand, hey, in fact I don't need it anymore, we have a bug about importing pictures leading to blank image and I was trying to debug it
<seb128> jdstrand, gallery-app triggers chmod denies in apparmor log and I was wondering if it's the issue, but it's not
 * darkxst really sleeps now, bye all!
<seb128> that might still be worth looking at though
<seb128> darkxst, night
<jdstrand> seb128: no, that is bug 1359831. it is a legitimate denial. it is harmless
<ubot5> bug 1359831 in camera-app "Apps incorrectly perform a chmod on XDG_RUNTIME_DIR" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1359831
<jdstrand> seb128: (in terms of app functionality)
<jdstrand> seb128: though I really wish someone would fix it cause it causes confusion
<seb128> jdstrand, great, thanks
<Sweetshark> huhum
<Sweetshark> seb128: Could you please tell me "Nobody cares about LibreOffice Base anyway?" -- it would be convenient for a decision to make ...
<seb128> Sweetshark, you know that's not true though ;-)
<Sweetshark> seb128: yeah, but I got a build that is using mergedlibs again (thus being fast in startup again and quite a bit of a smaller package) and it passes unittests, but it seems to cause bug 1373928, which admittedly is kind of a bummer for base.
<ubot5> bug 1373928 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Numeric values are "not" shown and displayed as "0"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1373928
<seb128> :-/
<Sweetshark> O<- rock
<Sweetshark>     hard place -> O
<willcooke> cyphermox, my afternoon meeting was cancelled so I decided to dash home while it was still off peak.  Beer next time?
<cyphermox> yeah, no worries
<cyphermox> I'm kind of tired anyway, I didn't sleep so much
<happyaron> Laney: please cancle the nmu, I've prepared the update already
<Laney> happyaron: no need, if you upload then the nmu will just bounce
<happyaron> Laney: was waiting g-i to make sure the behavior are the same across archs. 4.2.8.5-1 was sucessfully built on some archs..
<happyaron> ok
<happyaron> Laney: still prefer to cancle it, or I can do that
<Laney> happyaron: eh, feel free if you're sure you will upload it. :)
<Laney> this source package builds a lot of binaries
<happyaron> I'm definately sure for fcitx...
<happyaron> :P
<Laney> I don't want to be responsible for RC bugs
<Laney> hence nmuing stuff
<happyaron> understand
<Laney> happyaron: btw .gir files go in the -dev package conventionally
<happyaron> ok
<didrocks> fginther: s-jenkins going to shutting down?
<fginther> didrocks, yes, there is a lab network outage coming shortly
<fginther> didrocks, there was an email "Planned Maintenance Advisory (Service Affecting)", please let me know if you did not receive
<didrocks> fginther: right, but it was supposed to be at noon, without telling which timezone. I took it as being UTC :)
<didrocks> fginther: but ok, in the end, there is another time, with UTC, so in 25 minutes
<didrocks> fginther: would be cool to take into account the shutdown of machines into that time though
<fginther> didrocks, :/ right. that is a little unclear
<didrocks> fginther: no worry, thanks for confirming :)
<didrocks> I guess that's why I got some '404' not found in "Can't download (504): Gateway Time-out"
<fginther> didrocks, I'll pass that along for future notices. the time (and timezone) should be painfully obvious and mentioned first thing
<didrocks> fginther: indeed, thanks! :)
<desrt> Laney: around?
<desrt> Laney: remember that gnome-do bug where the app wasn't taking the gtk lock before gtk_init() and was therefore silently unlocking a not-yet-locked mutex?
<desrt> Laney: turns out that dropbox does the same....
<desrt> upstream gtk wrote a workaround for the problem -- perhaps we should take it
<desrt> (ie: as a backport)
<desrt> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/+bug/1374030
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1374030 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "Dropbox crash on Ubuntu MATE Remix" [Undecided,New]
<desrt> we could also reduce the fatality level of the assert in glib -- make it just a critical for now
<desrt> i prefer this to the gtk patch which imho is a bit of a hack
<Laney> mmm...
<Laney> critical seems a bit nicer
<Laney> you want to do that upstream?
<desrt> i'm thinking about it -- discussing it in #gtk+ right now
<Laney> 'kay
<desrt> i may do a new glib 2.42 soonish
<desrt> probably i'm going to disable the property deprecations as well :(
<desrt> at least on the stable branch
<desrt> folks are pretty upset
<Laney> the warnings?
<desrt> ya...
<desrt> i kinda agree that it's of somewhat limited usefulness to have it in a stable release
<desrt> it's almost certainly going to cause more grief to innocent users than it helps by warning actual devs
<Laney> I see that, I only resisted on the basis that I didn't like this being an Ubuntu only solution really - feels like it should come from upstream
<Laney> do that in a 2.42 stable and we'll get it through the normal channels
<desrt> probably will be an upstream stable-only solution
<desrt> and we can reevaluate each stable release if we should do it again
<desrt> hopefully we get to a point where we can stop...
<Laney> I patched some testsuites for this last week ...
<Laney> should be tending towards being less of a problem
<Laney> I wonder why dropbox is still working for me
<Laney> night chap{pesse,}s
<Laney> hopefully this vps host will have sorted out its io load before long
<willcooke> l8r Laney
<willcooke> popey, FYI ^^^^
<popey> thanks!
<didrocks> see you guys!
 * willcooke EOD
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-09-26
<didrocks> morning!
<willcooke> morning
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<didrocks> hey willcooke, seb128
<Laney> helloooooooo
<didrocks> hey Laney
<Laney> hey didrocks
<Laney> happy friday!
<didrocks> happy friday Laney :)
<didrocks> hey mvo_! how can I get more info on a system where apt-get dist-upgrade is stuck on "Reading package lists... 0%"?
<mvo_> didrocks: uh, what does strace -p say?
<seb128> hey Laney, happy friday!
<mvo_> hey seb128 and Laney, happy friday
<seb128> hey mvo_, to you too!
<Laney> hey hey
<Laney> how's it going?
<Laney> you guys got exciting weekend plans? ;-)
<didrocks> mvo_: nothing that I can spot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8431273/
<mvo_> didrocks: and this goes on? i.e. its reading its packages lists?
<didrocks> mvo_: no, it's stuck this way
<mvo_> didrocks: oh, so the last call is read() and then nothing?
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> defective file/FHS?
<mvo_> didrocks: hm, could it be something with the sd card or somesuch?
<mvo_> didrocks: read returned size == num  so there is more data to read
<didrocks> mvo_: can be, so I should remove the file at fd 6?
<didrocks> to rebuild with apt-get update
<darkxst> Hey all
<Sweetshark> moin
<seb128> ok, I'm out for some errands and lunch outside
<seb128> back in some hours
<seb128> bbl
<didrocks> FJKong: done! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FanjunKong#preview
<didrocks> FJKong: you should maybe state that you apply for ubuntu membership in the first stenza
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<seb128> kenvandine, I set some mps up for the storage panel changes we discussed
<kenvandine> woot
<kenvandine> looks like another big landing day :)
<kenvandine> seb128, but settings is stuck in proposed :/
<kenvandine> autopkgtest failures from uss-oa
<kenvandine> looks like system-settings isn't even starting
<FJKong> didrocks: thanks, I will modify later
<seb128> kenvandine, :-(
<seb128> kenvandine, the oa issue was probably due to the buggy mesa, cjwatson deleted that version from proposed
<seb128> kenvandine, we should just retry the tests, I'm doing that
<kenvandine> seb128, thx!
<seb128> kenvandine, imho you can force m&c with skip_not_in_dest and start another landing
<kenvandine> seb128, ok, will do that
<didrocks> as long as you hang on to the delivery, there is really no issue in using skip_not_in_dest :)
<seb128> right
<kenvandine> we're going to get a good size queue of branches to land today... so expediting that is a good thing
<happyaron> seb128: can you approve the upload of ubuntukylin-default-settings?
<seb128> happyaron, no, I'm not in the release team
<happyaron> ok
<happyaron> let me check on #-release
<Laney> Don't
<Laney> People, including me, are polling the queue regularly
<happyaron> ok
<happyaron> so just waiting
<Laney> yup
<Laney> it's only been there for 2 minutes atm
<happyaron> yea
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks for approving the storage tweaks ;-)
<seb128> kenvandine, btw there is a second one that adds the freespace info in about going with it, would be nice to get in the same landing
<seb128> kenvandine, we couldn't do that before because the "free space about partition" computation is slow, but having it for the user dir is easy ;-)
<kenvandine> i just approved it :)
<seb128> great!
<ricotz> Laney, hi, you didnt pick up the changes of debian's 2.40.0-3 :\ for trusty
<Laney> oops must have forgot
<Laney> file a debdiff
<ricotz> /usr/bin/gapplication is really needed
<kenvandine> seb128, i have a landing building in silo 4, after it lands and merges, lets update the pot file and merge to trunk
<kenvandine> and i'll do another small landing after it so we get the pot file updates
 * kenvandine is weary of including any of those in a landing with other branches :)
<kenvandine> but this landing includes the keywords and the wifi dialong thing, lots of strings
<seb128> kenvandine, +1 from me
<seb128> kenvandine, we are likely to have small fixes that keep coming anyway
<kenvandine> yeah
<seb128> kenvandine, one thing you can do is to commit the update pot to trunk, including the strings that are not in trunk yet
<seb128> kenvandine, so translator can work on those before the code land
<kenvandine> oh right... good point
<seb128> kenvandine, but translations are not going to be autocommited to trunk before tomorrow anyway so they are not going to be in this landing
<seb128> still nicer for translations
<kenvandine> i could go ahead and merge those two branches together and generate a pot
<kenvandine> and push just the pot to trunk
<seb128> well
<seb128> I would just take whatever you put for landing
<seb128> e.g merge all the approved branches
<seb128> run make pot there
<seb128> and commit the update to trunk
<kenvandine> yeah, then i have to wait until after the landing... i thought you suggested updating the pot first
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> why do you have to wait?
<kenvandine> oh.. .i re-read now ;)
<seb128> just do that in your local tree you use to test the landing
<kenvandine> yeah
<seb128> or in the srcpackage from the ppa
<kenvandine> that's a good idea ;)
<seb128> :-)
<kenvandine> easier than merging them all manually
<kenvandine> so make pot
<kenvandine> then sed out those paths?
<seb128> or don't
<seb128> that's just cosmetic
<seb128> e.g if you want to minimize diff or don't want to have your builddir path in there
<seb128> but it's working without seding, most people updating it seems to not care
<kenvandine> seb128, ok, pushing to trunk :)
<Laney> happy weekend #ubuntu-desktop!
<Sweetshark> seb128: http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/utopic/4.3.2/ <- prepared, disabled mergedlibs for now.
<Sweetshark> But lets not make a friday evening upload, I guess that can wait for monday.
<Sweetshark> http://devopsreactions.tumblr.com/post/87284390953/friday-deployments-and-leaving-afterwards
<Sweetshark> ... and with that I join Laney: happy weekend, everyone!
<seb128> Sweetshark, k, do we really want to disable mergelibs as well?
<seb128> Laney, thanks, you as well!
<Sweetshark> seb128: as long as we dont have a proper fix for the bug, yes.
<Sweetshark> seb128: the base users are a minority compared to other parts of the suite, but they will be very loud when we break their toy. And they are still more users than for many other projects of the desktop, I guess.
<ricotz> Sweetshark, exactly, seeing how fast the reaction came
<willcooke> EOD - good weekend all
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-09-27
<asfsadf3> hola
<asfsadf3> I am trying to understand mounting
<asfsadf3> from my understanding, you need to mount file systems before you can use them
<asfsadf3> if that is the case, and / is mounted by default on /dev/sda1, why do other directories in / need to be mounted seperately?
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-09-21
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks ! as-tu eu un bon week-end?
<larsu> bonjour!
<didrocks> pitti: très bon week-end, "week-end du patrimoine", donc pas mal de visistes
<didrocks> et toi ?
<didrocks> bonjour larsu !
<didrocks> toujours content de ton appartement ?
<larsu> didrocks: bien sûr!
<larsu> how are you? Did you ave a nice weekend?
<pitti> didrocks: nous sommes allè à Dresden, pour le 60eme anniversaire de père d'Annett
<larsu> guten morgen pitti!
<pitti> didrocks: "allé"
<didrocks> super ! :)
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<pitti> bonjour seb128 !
<seb128> pitti, salut, comment ça va ?
<pitti> seb128: ça va bien, et toi ? on est allè à Dresden le week-end pour le 60eme anniversaire de père d'Annett
<seb128> pitti, super, vous avez passé un bon w.e ?
<pitti> seb128: oui -- beaucoup de voyage bien sûr, mais recontrer la famille est toujours bien
<seb128> c'est long le trajet d'Augsburg à Dresden ?
<pitti> seb128: presque 7 heures
<pitti> seb128: vendredi je peux travailler dans le train -- mon "bureau rollant" :)
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> c'est vrai que ça fait long, c'est bien que tu puisses travailler en route
<willcooke> Good day citizens
<larsu> morning willcooke. Had a nice weekend?
<seb128> hey willcooke
<willcooke> larsu, good thanks, did gardening.  Today I feel like I've been run over
<willcooke> larsu, how about you?
<Laney> hey hey HEY
<larsu> willcooke: uh oh, get better! I had a relaxing weekend well. Mostly unpacked boxes and rearranged stuff in the appartment :)
<larsu> Laney: hey! sup?
<didrocks> hey willcooke, larsu
<didrocks> Laney*
<didrocks> still rehey larsu ;)
 * larsu reheys didrocks 
<didrocks> \o/
<Laney> #fail!
<pitti> hey Laney
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you?
<Laney> HEY larsu & didrocks & pitti & seb128
 * Laney is doing good
<Laney> went on a foraging course at the weekend
<Laney> I remember one thing from it, which is that you can eat fuschia berries
<davmor2> Laney: yeah just not the red one, fuschia fine :)
 * larsu has no indicator-power
<seb128> Laney, "foraging"?
<seb128> is that hunting? ;-)
<seb128> larsu, is the service active? anything in the logs?
<larsu> seb128: restarting helped - nothing in the logs :/
<larsu> why is this stuff not in the journal yet?
<Laney> this is weird
<seb128> "stuff"?
<Laney> can't find the translation
<larsu> seb128: logs from indicators
<Laney> but it is hunting for plants...
<didrocks> larsu: started by the session?
<larsu> didrocks: I have lots of session things in the journal
<seb128> larsu, they are upstart session jobs, log should be in .cache/upstart
<didrocks> larsu: the dbus-activated ones, yeah, but not the ones started by upstart
<larsu> ah
<larsu> we should redirect that
<Laney> go teach upstart about the journal
<Laney> that'll be a cool patch
<seb128> Laney, k, google results were not very descriptive so I was unsure ;-)
<larsu> can't we make it syslog?
<Laney> I was looking in dictionaries
<Laney> it's weird
<larsu> having logs all over the place will make it harder for people to find problems
<Laney> but yeah looking for what you can find to eat growing out and about
<seb128> k
<seb128> be careful with mushrooms!
<Laney> the guy seemed to have made wine out of almost everything he showed us
<Laney> was funny
<seb128> larsu, I personally like the .cache/upstart/*.log better still, journalctl is a bit of a mess and it requires sudo
<Laney> nettle wine anyone?
<seb128> lol
<hikiko> hi
<larsu> seb128: no it doesn't
<Laney> hey hikiko
<larsu> and it's much faster
<Laney> how's it going?
<larsu> and has cmdline completion
<larsu> morning hikiko :)
<seb128> larsu, and it's a mess where you can't find anything because everything is mixed
<davmor2> Laney: nettle tea is quite nice but a little bitter so I could see wine being a nice way to sweeten it
<hikiko> hello larsu Laney and everyone
<larsu> seb128: you can filter it :)
<Laney> davmor2: you try it and let us know how it is :P
<seb128> larsu, yeah, grep and sed are my friends ;-)
<Laney> 1970sLinuxUser
<Laney> :D
<davmor2> Laney: for the tea then normally add peppermint to take out the bitter edge and that is yummy
<seb128> $ journalctl --unit=nautilus
<seb128> -- No entries --
<seb128> thanks journalctl, that's useful :p
<seb128> I guess because nautilus is not an unit
<seb128> but I don't see a more appropriate option in -h to filter out nautilus logs
<seb128> -t does the same
<larsu> seb128: right, we don't have units for session things yet. journalctrl _COMM=nautilus
<seb128> _COMM?
<larsu> it even completes "_COMM" and "nautilus" if you have log entries with that
<larsu> that's the executable name
<larsu> like /proc/self/comm
<larsu> _CMDLINE works as well
<larsu> man systemd.journal-fields
<seb128> that's not documented in "journalctl -h"
<larsu> the one I mentioned above is linked
<seb128> also doesn't work
<seb128> also doesn't work
<seb128> $ journalctl _COMM=nautilus
<seb128> -- Logs begin at lun. 2015-03-02 16:17:32 CET, end at lun. 2015-09-21 10:24:02 C
<seb128> avril 30 09:52:05 seb-e6410 audit[15063]: <audit-1400> apparmor="DENIED" operati
<seb128> $
<larsu> didrocks: is that still not fixe? ^
<seb128> "journalctl | grep nautilus" gives lines
<didrocks> larsu: it's fixed, not sure why seb128 doesn't have access
<larsu> right, probably from gnome-session
<larsu> didrocks: yeah it works for me too (I just thought maybe I added myself to the group manually)
<didrocks> but sems that it's some other issues he's having
<didrocks> as "journalctl | grep nautilus" works for him without sudo
<larsu> right
<larsu> seb128: nautilus logs in gnome-session for me
<didrocks> larsu: but yeah, of course, _COMM=nautilus won't work, as they all come from gnome-session for now
<seb128> larsu, anyway, not wanting to start a debate. journalctl is power and fine if you are an elite user, standalone logs were easier for normal users :-/
<larsu> seb128: "normal" users don't exist
<seb128> me
<seb128> if you prefer :p
<larsu> people who want logs without knowing tools should use gnome-logs
<larsu> seb128: you know sed, grep, etc
<didrocks> +1
<seb128> like I would never have guessed that _COMM=
<larsu> this is the command line, it needs learning
<seb128> that's not even documented in -h
<larsu> yes, it is
<seb128> not here
<seb128> $ journalctl -h | grep COM
<seb128> seb128@seb-e6410:~$
<seb128> $
<larsu> the manual clearly states that you can match on fields, and fields are described in systemd.journal-fields
<larsu> journalctl itself only has a few switches for often-used matching
<larsu> but is mainly a viewer tool
<seb128> filtering one app isn't "often-used"?
<larsu> grep doesn't tell you how to grep for logs in .cache/upstart either
<larsu> seb128: no
<seb128> shrug
<larsu> filtering by unit, yes
<seb128> yeah, with standalone logs you could just browse the dir in nautilus and double click on a log and get gedit to read it
<larsu> which we will have if we get it into the session
<larsu> seb128: I need to know the dir, though
<larsu> and it's all over the place!
<larsu> /var/log/messages for system things
<larsu> and *some* session things
<larsu> ~/.cache/upstart/* for other session things
<larsu> it's just that we're used to that
<seb128> at one point we had pretty much everything from the session in there
<larsu> "pretty much"
<seb128> well, I would say everything
<seb128> but maybe there is one thing I don't know about which was missing :p
<seb128> the reverse is true today
<larsu> let's make upstart log to syslog (or the journal directly) and we have everything in one place
<seb128> indicator logs are not in the journal
<willcooke> hikiko, meeting time
<willcooke> seb128, do you want in?  No obligation
<didrocks> well, we still had some "weird" things, like some info being in gnome-session logs and other directly in its own file
<larsu> seb128: because they're upstart jobs
<didrocks> (and that's as long as gnome-session will spawn some parts of the desktop…)
<seb128> willcooke, I might just listen in and maybe do a comment or two
<willcooke> seb128, cool
<seb128> larsu, anyway, sorry I didn't want to enter in an argument, journalctl is probably the way to go, it's just that today using it is mostly frustration
<seb128> if we want to resolve that we have some work to do
<hikiko> willcooke, which channel?
<seb128> like we should maybe install gnome-logs
<seb128> and work on making things all use it
<seb128> atm we have no graphical tool preinstalled
<larsu> I know
<seb128> and logs are not all in it
<larsu> I suggested that some time ago already
<seb128> so from an user perspective it's really suboptimal
<seb128> which is all I was saying
<larsu> seb128: and you were totally right of course :)
<larsu> sorry, didn't want to start a big debate either
<seb128> previous cycle you said to wait a bit for gnome-logs I think?
<seb128> we should maybe switch gnome-system-log for gnome-logs
<larsu> ya
<larsu> I agree
<seb128> unsure if we should do a ffe or wait next cycle?
<Laney> wait
<larsu> wait
<Laney> HAMMER TIME
<Laney> (not quite)
<Laney> (but close enough)
<larsu> :)
<Laney> man
<Laney> eog's fullscreen is bad
<Laney> at least some of that is our fault
<larsu> hm? I thought I fixed that with the latest theme changes
 * larsu wonders if they landed
<seb128> did we land the theming fixes for the previous/next buttons?
<Laney> you didn't fix the headerbar not hiding
<seb128> they are still not looking right here
<Laney> and there is a weird transparent toolbar which appears on mouse activity
<Laney> and has huge buttons on hidpi :(
<larsu> :/
 * larsu has another look
<seb128> https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/ubuntu-themes/eog-overlay-buttons/+merge/269482
<seb128> needs to land
<larsu> I hate that I have to keep track of landing
<larsu> I think I've mentioned this before... :)
<seb128> yeah
<Laney> yeah...
<seb128> well you don't really, not more than before
<seb128> we always had somebody who needed to make a landing in the distro
<seb128> even when fixes were autocommited to the vcs
<Laney> didn't daily landing upload automatically?
<Laney> larsu: http://people.canonical.com/~laney/weird-things/eog.png for reference
<Laney> ignore the image inside eog ;-)
<seb128> I don't remember now, but I like better having the maintainer saying "now is a good time for landing"
<seb128> it's just annoying that this is just not a click away
<didrocks> daily landing were uploading automatically, if the packages had enough tests and its tests was passing (and the stacks he was depending on still had their tests passing)
<Laney> it has good features
<Laney> I probably miss an overview and an easy way to make an upload with all approved things
<Laney> being pinged with "erm, that approved branch has been there for a week, did you miss it?" would be nice
<Laney> but would be nice is not the same as doing the work
<Laney> so /me shuts up
<larsu> yes all the indicators landed automatically
<larsu> I kind of see seb128's point, though
<didrocks> larsu: TBH, I was still looking daily at the status, when things got blocked and so on
<larsu> but where upstream==downstream this was a harder disitnction
<didrocks> larsu: so it was automatic to you, I was still looking after :p
<seb128> at the end of the day you need a maintainer/somebody looking at logs, migrations, bugs, etc
<larsu> hehe
<Laney> what you're saying is that you want to start looking at all outstanding MPs?
<larsu> fair enough
<Laney> pick this work up again
<seb128> the issue atm with ubuntu-themes is that nobody maintains it
<Laney> thanks didrocks!
<didrocks> Laney: I meant, that's what I did in a large enough feature set to me :p
<larsu> seb128: Trevinho touched it last!
<didrocks> Laney: and no, no more! :)
<seb128> :-)
<larsu> Laney: wow, that is ugly
<larsu> and my branch doesn't fix it
<larsu> I think this is not only theming :/
<larsu> also need to hide the headerbar in full screen
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> I can look at that part
<Laney> if you have ideas about that toolbar
<larsu> is that upstream?
<Laney> which?
<larsu> that weird toolbar
<Laney> yeah we only have patches for titlebars and stuff
<larsu> weird, it's really not very gnome3y
<larsu> ah, changed slightly in 3.18 (symbolic icons now)
<hikiko> willcooke, I think that for compiz we can automatically close the bugs that are for "mate" "gnome" "kde" "metacity"
<willcooke> hikiko, I wonder if we could reassign them to the general project
<hikiko> if they have these keywords on title, description, tags and not the word "unity"
<hikiko> willcooke, maybe we should use this list:
<didrocks> I don't think it will be nice to close mate bugs, but rather involve the mate community to triage those?
<hikiko> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz
<hikiko> compiz ubuntu
<hikiko> and remove the bugs from here
<hikiko> while we leave them in the Compiz project
<willcooke> ah, right
<Trevinho> willcooke: looking at http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/qapkgstatus/unity it only shows stats for a month or so, so if we want longer infos we should download from time to time the source XML.... However unfortunately the link is dead
<hikiko> so the mate etc communities can still fix them
<didrocks> hikiko: people will still reopen bugs against the compiz (ubuntu) project. If you only want one list, you should either tear down the upstream project, either use something like unify to keep the status in sync
<willcooke> hey jibel, can you advise us?  This page: http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/qapkgstatus/unity has a link to download an XML file:   http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/pkg-stats/unity.xml
<willcooke> jibel, but that xml file link redirects here:  http://community.ubuntu.com/contribute/quality/
<hikiko> didrocks, what is unify? you are right
<didrocks> hikiko: some script that generates reports and sync upstream/downstream bug status (that was written for unity & associated components)
<didrocks> hikiko: it's not a straight up sync as there is a difference if you "fix released" upstream and not downstream
<didrocks> (as the package isn't uploaded yet)
<didrocks> hikiko: this is the link I gave to willcooke: https://launchpad.net/unify
<hikiko> oh that script :)
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> well, there are 2 scripts: one giving some webpages for the design team in particular
<hikiko> the only problem is that I don't know python :)
<didrocks> and the rest being the "sync bugs"
<didrocks> well, I offered many times to willcooke to help here :p
<didrocks> seems like there is no interest so…
<hikiko> so how it works? I modify the compiz ubuntu  bug list let's say manually at first
<hikiko> because I mark a bug that no longer affects ubuntu
<didrocks> hikiko: it's taking the "most advanced" status
<hikiko> and then?
<didrocks> and then, ensuring that the compiz ubuntu/compiz upstream reflects the same status
<didrocks> some difference is that "fix released" upstream would be translated to "fix committed" in the ubuntu stack
<didrocks> (as we don't know if the fix hit the distro yet)
<didrocks> there is some mode to force the real sync
<didrocks> and also, you can add a third project "distro priority" to track a priority list
<didrocks> that then is reflected to a (minimal) website
<didrocks> component per component
<didrocks> (but we can remove that part if that's of no interest for your case)
<hikiko> didrocks, that's very good but I don't know if it would help me to reduce the number of bugs, ideally, I'd like to have a list of bugs that concern us (unity desktop related) and leave the mate, gnome etc bugs in the compiz list
<hikiko> willcooke, suggested I write a wiki post
<hikiko> and explain which type of bugs we ll support
<didrocks> the only thing is that doing that manually is going to be long though
<hikiko> well, willcooke will use his script
<hikiko> I'll just make a 2nd pass
<didrocks> as lon as you don't close the mate bugs (I don't think gnome ever cared about compiz), I think think we'll be fine
<hikiko> you mean don't close them even in compiz(ubuntu)? or don't close them in Compiz
<didrocks> don't close them even in compiz(ubuntu)
<hikiko> ok! I won't :)
<didrocks> because they are valid, they are bugs for mate in ubuntu in compiz
<didrocks> (and they will reopen more)
<hikiko> I see
<hikiko> yep, mate uses the C++ compiz and I think that mate bugs are easier because they are "surely compiz" bugs :) (sometime people report bugs in compiz but the problem is on unity, at least with mate we know for sure that the bug is in compiz :p)
<hikiko> I just thought that compiz (ubuntu) was for the default ubuntu desktop (unity)
<didrocks> no, it's the compiz package in ubuntu
<didrocks> but yeah, you should have also a lot of even non compiz/unity bugs reflected there, I remember when everyone was blaming unity for whatsoever :)
<didrocks> like "nautilus don't have new panes dialog -> unity" :p
<hikiko> yep hahaha
<hikiko> my favorite bug was one for vlc that couldn't run fullscreen on unity desktop because the panel was always seen on top
<hikiko> the person who reported it had maximized the vlc (didn't run it fullscreen)
<didrocks> ahah
<darkxst> hey desktopers
<didrocks> hey darkxst, how are things?
<darkxst> didrocks, good, spent the weekend down in melbourne, house warming party and mountain biking :)
<didrocks> nice! :)
<darkxst> warming up as well, nice spring weather
<seb128> hey darkxst
<darkxst> hey seb128
<darkxst> I fixed (reverted schemas on ppa) the gedit crash last week, just forgot to update bug status
<seb128> great
<larsu> Laney: I'll look into the eog thing after lunch. Do you want to do the toolbar thing?
<Laney> ya
<Laney> I'll just push it to bzr & wait for your stuff before uploading
<larsu> ok cool
<larsu> I don't think it will be much
<larsu> probably just set the bg
<Laney> what about the big icons on hidpi?
<larsu> right :/
<Laney> icon theme?
<larsu> ye
<larsu> yes
<Laney> :|
<Laney> xnox: want to check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-wallpapers/+bug/1497177?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1497177 in ubuntu-wallpapers (Ubuntu) "15.10 default desktop wallpaper" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> willcooke: did you ask for the user interface freeze exception?
<willcooke> Laney, ah, yes. I asked on IRC but got no response and gunnar hasn't been around to ask directly.
<willcooke> Any suggestions?
<xnox> Laney: willcooke: i'm gonna send a ruler and origami to Blue fin.
<willcooke> xnox, I know!  I spoke to them about it and they said...
<Laney> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-doc <- that list
<willcooke> oh, it's in an email somewhere, but basically it couldn't be fixed
<xnox> willcooke: "...do you like me? do you think I'm pretty?" OhAh I think I found a cheerleader.
<willcooke> maybe digitalalex can try again. I will keep an eye out
<xnox> willcooke: they fixed it last time, as all of these blends are calculated, and they can simply move the viewport.
<xnox> mpt: it would seem to me, that origami centre fold, is not in the centre again =(
<xnox> willcooke: it's better than before, only a few pixels, rather than tens of pixels like last time around.
<willcooke> xnox, yeah, but still jarring
<willcooke> bah, no johnlea either
<willcooke> hey digitalalex
<digitalalex> hello
<willcooke> digitalalex, regarding the alignment of the wallpaper and the "dots".  Last time you were able to adjust the image view port so that the folds etc were lined up just right.  Can you try that same process again with the new 15.10 wallpaper?
<digitalalex> I have already
<digitalalex> the files I have sent do match the view point
<digitalalex> I will double check just in case
<willcooke> digitalalex, thanks.  I don't know if that photo I sent you is clear enough, but it looks like we're off by a few pixels
<digitalalex> ok no problem will look into in
<willcooke> digitalalex, thanks.  I am in the process of filing a UI freeze exception.  So I will hold on that until you've had a chance to check.  But I want to get the OK to upload asap, so please let me  know your findings as soon as you can
<xnox> digitalalex: there could be a lightdm regression, where the dots themself are not centred property. I will double check everything on wily, once i'm back at wily machine in the evening.
<xnox> was testing on vivid at the moment.
<willcooke> xnox, I have tested on W.  I'll try and get a better picture...
<xnox> willcooke: dual screen lightdm, with no focus on the other screen?
<xnox> willcooke: there will be ubuntu circle of friends in the centre / not in the centre of the background.
<willcooke> xnox, this is just a single screen
<xnox> hm, i should ask rick to buy you and/or designers a dual screen setup.
<digitalalex> this was my email to willcooke in regards to the dots No sure if is even possible to line up the dots with the lines. Since screens have different dimensions and resolutions.
<digitalalex> The background is independent from the dots. Also they will go out of any alignment depending on what system settings you have i.e. fill, zoom, center, scale, etc.
<digitalalex> I have checked and the viewpoint alignment is correct
<seb128> Laney, that eog/menu issue, the user seems to have a point. there should be an appmenu, atm there is no way to open e.g the preferences
<seb128> disable-appmenu-when-not-needed.patch seems like it shouldn' tbe there if we don't have a menubar anymore
<seb128> "Description: Disables the application menu on platforms that show an app menu
<seb128>   and a menubar (such as unity). The menubar already contains all the actions of
<seb128>   the appmenu. Having both is redundant."
<Laney> he came back with a different point
<Laney> feel free to drop it
<Laney> then we get a weird double thing but better than nothing
<seb128> double thing?
<Laney> Image Viewer Image Viewer
<seb128> ah
<seb128> hum
<seb128> what are the other options?
<Laney> bring back a menu bar
<Laney> put the missing options in the app menu
<Laney> burger menu
<Laney> whatever that thing is called
<seb128> right
<seb128> if it was just a matter of deciding I would say the menubar is best
<seb128> unsure how much work that is though
<seb128> larsu, ^ do you know?
<seb128> we have a few things doing the "Title Title"
<seb128> e.g gnome-disks d-feet baobab dconf-editor
<Laney> I wonder if Unity could handle the appmenu
<seb128> the gnome games
<seb128> handle it how?
<Laney> just show one name
<Laney> with a triangle if there's a menu
<Laney> or something
<seb128> willcooke, Trevinho, ^ do you think that's something we should look at for the LTS?
<Laney> I suppose we still prefer to have real menus
<Laney> but in the absence of this
<Laney> be good to look better if possible
<Trevinho> Mh could be...
<seb128> right, but as I said, we already have a stack of apps doing that
 * willcooke reads
<Trevinho> But triangle where?
<seb128> willcooke, the gnome apps which have an appmenu only lead to unity panel showing "Title Title" where the first one is the app name and the second the menu
<seb128> willcooke, try "disks" as an example
<seb128> willcooke, that looks a bit lame
<Trevinho> Ah.... I see
<willcooke> ahh
<Trevinho> So... Mh, well decorations are pretty editable nowadays so I guess we can do that
<willcooke> I see what Laney means with the Triangle now
<Laney> it's weird though
<Laney> when maximised the title moves when you put your mouse up there
<Laney> and when not then it changes font weight
<seb128> yeah, I think we discussed that in the past and we didn't really an elegant solution
<Laney> (with LIM)
<Laney> so I don't know how to design it properly in short
<willcooke> seb128, can you add the topic to: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-1604-planning-sprint
<Laney> Maybe for eog we can add the menubar back
<Laney> it seems to have GActions for stuff in the code
<Laney> larsu has done similar before
<seb128> willcooke, done
<seb128> Laney, that would be good
<seb128> also we need to resolve the issue that the popdown menus are not pushed to the hud
<seb128> well, for the LTS we should fix that
<mhall119> willcooke: ping
<seb128> willcooke, give him a contentless ping warning!
<seb128> :-)
<mhall119> :-P
<willcooke> mhall119, otp
<mhall119> if I gave context to my pings, nobody would ever reply
<seb128> lol
<willcooke> mhall119, can type, but expect delays
<willcooke> seb128, re: blueprint - thanls
<willcooke> thanks
<mhall119> willcooke: if you can jump into #ubuntu-app-devel when you can, it seems the ubuntu-ui-toolkit is broken on wily due to the gcc upgrade, and bzoltan's team needs help figuring out how to fix it
<Laney> This seems inefficient (going via the manager), you probably want to just ask one of us first
<willcooke> what laney said
<willcooke> :)
<seb128> especially that several of us are on this channel
<seb128> mhall119, installing "ubuntu-sdk" works fine on my wily system
<Trevinho> wow I didn't think that flying direct from florence to london was soo expensive (i generally use ryanair, but that's not in my city, I've to go to Pisa... And there's 1hr bus) :o
<seb128> Trevinho, how much is it?
<Trevinho> well, on those days it reaches 400€
<Laney> O_O
<Trevinho> 393 to LCY (that would be actually very convinient)... or 400 with vueling
<Trevinho> that's not how it generally is, but those days seems to be very expensive
<Trevinho> flying in weekdays it would be 200€ less...
<Trevinho> with one connection it would be 300€, but > 4hrs
<seb128> is gvfs spamming syslog for others as well on wily?
<Laney> nope
<seb128> Laney, what if you plug a phone to your computer?
<seb128> Sep 21 10:39:02 localhost org.gtk.vfs.Daemon[1817]: dc05: Association Type UINT16 data type ANY 16BIT VALUE form READ ONLY
<seb128> Sep 21 10:39:02 localhost org.gtk.vfs.Daemon[1817]: dc06: Association Desc UINT32 data type ANY 32BIT VALUE form READ ONLY
<seb128> Sep 21 10:39:02 localhost org.gtk.vfs.Daemon[1817]: dc03: Protection Status UINT16 data type ANY 16BIT VALUE form READ ONLY
<seb128> Sep 21 10:39:02 localhost org.gtk.vfs.Daemon[1817]: Storage Devices:
<seb128> Sep 21 10:39:02 localhost org.gtk.vfs.Daemon[1817]: StorageID: 0x00000003
<larsu> Laney, seb128: sorry, lunch was longer than expected. Can you summarize? (seems like a lot of discussion was going on...)
<seb128> larsu, currently on wily there is no way to access the eog appmenu, so no way to open preferences and toggle some of the options
<seb128> larsu, we were discussing how to fix that, one way is to add a menubar back
<seb128> not sure how much work that would be though
<larsu> seb128: oh indeed
<larsu> seb128: not a lot if it already uses GAction
<larsu> just drop in another .xml file
<seb128> larsu, is that something you can look at?
<larsu> sure
<seb128> danke
<Laney> eogday
<Laney> the best kind of day
<seb128> hehe
<larsu> Laney: :)
<seb128> so I wonder why gvfs is only spammy for me
<seb128> Laney, can you try to connect a phone or camera and see if that makes any difference?
<Laney> ok, need to charge it though
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> my normal phone has a partially broken usb port
<Laney> so it connects/disconnects constnatly
<Laney> annoying
<seb128> that should be enough to see if syslog get noise when the system first see the phone
<Laney> nothing like that
<seb128> k, thanks, I'm going to investigate more then
<larsu> Trevinho: did anything change in unity-panel-service recently? It shows smaller fonts than the rest of the desktop for me as of a week ago or so
<Trevinho> larsu: no
<larsu> weird
 * larsu wonders what's going on
<Trevinho> larsu: nothing in the past weeks I think
<larsu> desrt: got some time to have a look at the geonames stuff?
<desrt> sure
<larsu> desrt: cool. An api review is what I care about most right now: https://git.launchpad.net/geonames
<larsu> no index yet (it's fast enough - let's see how it handles on a phone)
<desrt> cute flags field
<desrt> what do you have in mind?
<larsu> online
<desrt> ah
<desrt> return the pointer from _finish
<desrt> make it gint, and -1 terminate it
<desrt> ie: always non-NULL
<larsu> hm...
<larsu> I was actually thinking of returning the objects directly
<larsu> I forgot why you suggested the index-thing in the first place...
<desrt> because of the whole nasty "free the array of objects" thing
<desrt> also because of how easy it would be to use the index to build a model
<larsu> yeah, true
<larsu> -1 terminating it is a good idea, thanks
<larsu> but keep the *length, no?
<desrt> yes.  of course.
<desrt> are the results guaranteed to be sorted?
<desrt> (read: "i don't see any docs")
<larsu> I sort them by quality of match and population of the city right now
<desrt> interesting
<larsu> docs are of course coming as well
<desrt> that's fair
<larsu> there's lots of San Franciscos, for example
<desrt> i'd call the function _async and/or add a _sync variant
<larsu> most with <10k people
<larsu> why?
<desrt> is population in the DB?
<larsu> yes
<desrt> _sync could be useful for tools
<desrt> or for people who have their own worker threads
<larsu> fair enough
<desrt> and it looks like you basically have the sync version inside anyway
<larsu> I do
<larsu> and I could then also use the lib directly from tests
<desrt> ensure_geonames_data () <- bad C99
<larsu> hm? you mean (void)?
<desrt> yes.  of course.
<larsu> indeed
<desrt> if you're going to allow a call to geonames_get_city() without first calling query() then you should also have a getter for the number of cities
<desrt> or you should allow _get_cities() to return NULL if index > N
<desrt> i base this on the ensure() call at the top of _get_cities() causing me to think that you expect this to happen without a call to query() first
<larsu> indeed
<larsu> I don't, really
<larsu> but why not
<czajkowski> if you're filing a bug against trusty - date/time drop down, what's the application I should chose ?
<desrt>   g_variant_get_child (city, 1, "&s", &state); <- this is technically evil
<larsu> I know that I have a ref to the surrounding variant...
<desrt> i'm surprised it doesn't complain at you about this, in fact
<seb128> czajkowski, which one? installer? unity settings?
<czajkowski> seb128: on the desktop so unity.
<desrt> larsu: you also need to know that it's serialised
<czajkowski> cannot change my time and I'm -8 hrs from my local setting so it's confusing ,me :)
<seb128> czajkowski, unity -control-center likely
<czajkowski> seb128: thanks
<seb128> czajkowski, what happens when you try to change it?
<larsu> desrt: it is when I load it from data, no?
<larsu> or shall I make sure? (can I even?)
<czajkowski> seb128: nothing I click on the date/time and it doesn't pop out like it should to change
<desrt> there is a bug in g_variant_get_child()
<seb128> czajkowski, can you click on the map?
<desrt> i should fix that
<seb128> czajkowski, now I'm confused, are you speaking about the settings app? you can't open the panel?
<czajkowski> seb128: the map doesnt even pop out. I click on the word date/time from the drop down and nothing happens.
<seb128> czajkowski, what dropdown?
<seb128> czajkowski, can you make a screenshot?
<larsu> desrt: hm, there's no way to know from the outside if a gvariant is serializeD?
<czajkowski> seb128: if you click on the time /date  up on the right of my screen where all the settings are, not sure it has a special name then click on the date/time words it used to pop out the big map to change
<desrt> larsu: i don't think so
<seb128> czajkowski, are you speaking about the indicator?
<seb128> czajkowski, that never has a map, the map was in old gnome2/gnome-panel time
<desrt> larsu: the correct fix is in gvariant.  we do the same thing for other getters
<larsu> desrt: so I technically have to make a copy even though I'm sure I can get a pointer to a const gchar * ?
<desrt> i just missed get_child() its eems
<larsu> hm?
<seb128> czajkowski, you mean http://i.stack.imgur.com/mswzC.png
<czajkowski> seb128: yes
<czajkowski> sorry forthe confusion :(
<desrt> larsu: the trouble is if you have a tree-form gvariant (ssss) and get a pointer to one of the strings, and then later call something on the tuple that causes it to be serialised, the string will be freed
<seb128> czajkowski, that would be indicator-datetime then, can you pasebin ~/.cache/upstart/indicator-datetime.log ?
<desrt> whereas the normal rule with the gvariant API is that internal pointers remain valid as long as the instance that you used to fetch them from still exists
<seb128> czajkowski, is "indicator-datetime-service" running?
<larsu> desrt: why would this variant ever be in tree form?
<czajkowski> seb128: I'll check and come back tanks
<czajkowski> stand up and running to meeting
<desrt> larsu: in your case, it would never be
<seb128> czajkowski, k
<czajkowski> appreciate the help
<larsu> desrt: if I make copies, I might as well make the whole GeonamesCity thing a proper gobject
<desrt> larsu: i'm not telling you to make copies
<desrt> i'm just saying that there is a theoretical problem here that doesn't impact your usecase and i'm the one that needs to make a change to gvariant
<desrt> ie: if i find a '&' in the format string i need to force-flatten the variant before proceeding
<desrt> it's funny because this will already happen in any case, but it will happen to the child, which is useless
<desrt> it needs to happen to the parent
<larsu> oh, interesting
<seb128> those of you on hidpi screen, is your appearance panel having its previews too small like on https://launchpadlibrarian.net/213196769/ChangeDesktopBackgroundHiDPI.png ?
<larsu> seb128: correct for me when running with GDK_SCALE=2
<seb128> larsu, yeah, I tried that way as well, see my comment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-control-center/+bug/1480128
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1480128 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu) "The thumbnails of background images doesn't support HiDPI display." [Low,Confirmed]
<seb128> sorry didn't give the bug number before
<larsu> ah ok
<seb128> unsure what is different in his case
<larsu> desrt: btw, geonames has alternate names with language info ... thinking about generating .po files from that...
<seb128> larsu, thanks for testing
<larsu> seb128: weird. let me try with setting the unity scale factor as well
<seb128> larsu, he's on 14.04 so maybe it's fixed since, I asked on the bug
<larsu> seb128: ya, works as well. probably has been fixed
<seb128> larsu, danke
<larsu> man, we need to make our theme draw everything manually instead of using .pngs
<desrt> larsu: interesting idea
<larsu> it's a bit blurry on hidpi
<desrt> larsu: i guess the .po files will not be compressed, though
<desrt> also, even if they were, the act of splitting them out would be very bad from the redundancy standpoint
<desrt> since the source language string would appear over and over and over again
<larsu> why?
<larsu> but you'd only install the languages you're interested in...
<desrt> sure... if you langpack it, that might be interesting
<larsu> how else?
<desrt> i dunno.  i thought you'd just install all the .po files :)
<larsu> I don't know how all of this machinery is working, but this is a good excuse to find out
<larsu> and seb128 will be able to type "Londres"
<desrt> you could also skip gettext and use a homebrew
<larsu> but then I'd always install all the languages, no?
<desrt> not necessarily.  nothing stops you from langpacking your homebrew
<desrt> the trouble with gettext is that you're going to need to find some weird way to do context
<desrt> and it's more or less going to come down to encoding the index in the gettext string
<larsu> context?
<desrt> ie: to deal with the 100 "San Francisco"s
<desrt> maybe this city name is not always translated in the same way
<desrt> depending on which one...
<larsu> ah, just put the country into the comment
<desrt> the context, you mean
<larsu> yes
<desrt> but why bother when you could just store the langpack file as a separate GVariant
<desrt> an array, using exactly the same index numbers as the original
<larsu> hm, indeed
<desrt> this is more efficient, less redundant, and avoids the context/ambiguity issue
<larsu> if I can install langpacks that are not gettext just as easily, why not
<larsu> where is this stuff documented?
<desrt> no idea
<larsu> Laney or seb128 probably know
<desrt> but one nice hack: use the empty string for "same as C"
<desrt> this will save you a _lot_ of space
<larsu> it's compressed anyway ;)
<larsu> (but yeah, even in memory)
<desrt> well, even with compression
<larsu> I assume most cities will have the same name
<desrt> better to reduce the amount of data to compress
<seb128> larsu, langpacks do po and help atm, but you can add depends on other binaries like we do for dictionnaries and such
<desrt> the cool thing about the language splitout is that you can now do locale-specific transliterations for the search tokens
<larsu> seb128: interesting. Can you point me to some docs on how I add this to my package?
<larsu> desrt: turkish!
<desrt> fucking turkish
<desrt> >:|
<desrt> İ hate ıt so much
<seb128> larsu, "this"? what are you trying to split?
<larsu> desrt: you meant >:Ä°, right?
<larsu> seb128: just langpacks in general
<larsu> seb128: never did anything in that area
<desrt> seb128: he wants to produce a series of binary files with names like /usr/share/geonames/locale/{fr,de,zh_CN,...} and have those put in langpacks, accordingly
<seb128> larsu, I'm not sure to understand the question
<seb128> desrt, oh, ok
<desrt> seb128: so what does he have to do to get the langpack packages to pick that up from his package?
<seb128> larsu, desrt, I don't think there is an automatic way
<larsu> seb128: is it a lot of extra work?
<seb128> you basically need to build <yourpackage>-<locale> binaries by listing every binary in debian/control and having corresponding .install
<seb128> and then you need to patch langpacks to add the depends
<desrt> a one-file package?
<seb128> like make -fr recommends yourlib-tz-fr
<seb128> yes
<desrt> times 100+?
<desrt> :(
<seb128> right
<larsu> uh oh
<seb128> or talk to pitti about adding support to langpack-o-matic for a new format
<desrt> this can't be that hard....
<desrt> larsu: btw.. if you're gonna go down this path, you're gonna love g_get_language_names() :)
<larsu> desrt: oh neat!
<seb128> how bigs are those files?
<larsu> desrt: in any case, thanks for the review!
<seb128> why not using gettext/normal po/mo?
<larsu> this was my first idea
<desrt> seb128: gettext will be inefficient and problematic here
<larsu> but generating them manually is a bit weird
<desrt> since there are many cities around the world with the same names
<desrt> and they might not get translated the same way
<larsu> well, we could use context for that
<desrt> so you end up having to stick context on everything
<desrt> and the most obvious thing to use is the index in the DB as the context
<desrt> and then since you have a unique ID then you may as well just use the index as the source string rather than as the context
<desrt> but now you're using the hash of a stringified-int to do a lookup in something that could just as well be an array
<desrt> ...and compressed
<desrt> also: once the tokenised search terms are added to the DB, it will get even more awkward to have it in gettext
<desrt> and all those hash lookups are going to get expensive during searches
<larsu> the other option is to always install all languages
<desrt> (since you will have to do _all_ of them, _every_ time since you cannot possibly know what the string is until you fetch it)
<desrt> yes.  and put them in the same big file.
<desrt> which will help compression due to similarities between the languages
<desrt> and will generally simplify things
<desrt> but it's probably a lot of data....
<desrt> i think you need to get numbers, basically
<desrt> but imho gettext is kinda unviable
<larsu> uh oh, alternateNames.zip is 104mb
<desrt> so there's your numbers :)
<larsu> let's see - I think there might be too much stuff inthere
 * larsu remembers not to open a 400mb text file with gedit
 * desrt is going to eat soylent for lunch
<larsu> how is that?
<desrt> may god have mercy on my soul
<desrt> i have no idea.  someone gave me a pack, semi-randomly
<desrt> that wasn't good, but it also wasn't bad
<larsu> haha
<desrt> i think i'm gonna mix in a bit of cinnamon next time :)
<desrt> oh.  great.
<desrt> WARNING: This product contains chemicals known to the State of California to cause cancer and birth defects or other reproductive harm.
<Laney> larsu: I bet you can have some dh_something put these into the langpacks
<Laney> that would be a pitti topic
<larsu> desrt: wow...
<larsu> Laney: ah thanks. I think he's gone for the day, will pester him tomorrow
<larsu> that would clearly be the best solution
<Laney> still laughing at #hameron
<Laney> oops wrong channel
<larsu> hameron?
<larsu> now I want to know!
<Laney> well...
<larsu> is this some british thing?
<Laney> someone published a "revenge" biography of David Cameron
<Laney> it contains a story about a pig...
<larsu> TELL IT!
<ogra_> larsu, you dont want to hear it
<Laney> I gave him a link in private
<Laney> !coc
<ubot5> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is the document that spells out etiquette in the Ubuntu community | http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<Laney> :)
<ogra_> hahaha, right
<larsu> lol
<davmor2> Laney: the diyers are going to hater you that is just too close to #hammeron
<davmor2> s/hater/hate
<czajkowski> seb128: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12515250/
<seb128> czajkowski, dpkg -l | grep indicator-datetime
<czajkowski> seb128: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12515275/
<seb128> czajkowski, ps aux | grep indicator-datetime?
<czajkowski> seb128: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12515283/
<seb128> czajkowski, and when you click on the indicator you don't get the menu with the calendar?
<czajkowski> seb128: no it's really weird
<czajkowski> let me sscreen and show you
<czajkowski> seb128: https://goo.gl/photos/45Ls1sYj9nzcZ6KL8
<seb128> czajkowski, oh, but the menu is displayed
<seb128> you have the indicator, calendar, tzs etc
<seb128> so what's the issue?
<seb128> oh, is that if you select the item at the bottom that it doesn't open settings?
<czajkowski> seb128: exactly
<czajkowski> clicking on date/time doesnt bring up any dialoge
<seb128> czajkowski, dpkg -l | grep control-center
<seb128> right
<seb128> your indicator log indicates it tries to open gnome-control-center but that's missing
<seb128> which suggests you don't have settings installed for some reason
<czajkowski> seb128: well they were installed up to the lastest updates last week
<czajkowski> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12515322/
<czajkowski> with the amount of travelling I do it's the first thing I change when I arrive
<czajkowski> it's not a bigg and I do appreciate the help
<czajkowski> it's just baffling
<seb128> czajkowski, rc  unity-control-center                                 15.04.0+15.04.20150410-0ubuntu1            amd64        utilities to configure the GNOME desktop
<seb128> that's your issue
<seb128> sudo apt-get install unity-control-center
<seb128> czajkowski, then you can grep control-center /var/log/dpkg.log to see when they got removed and what else was uninstalled
<seb128> Trevinho, open https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libunity/+bug/1498089 for you, I think it's a side effect of you wily build fix (though I'm unsure what's wrong)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1498089 in libunity (Ubuntu) "g_settings_get_value: assertion 'G_IS_SETTINGS (settings)' failed" [Undecided,New]
<czajkowski> seb128: awww you rock
<czajkowski> thank you
<seb128> czajkowski, yw!
<Trevinho> Laney, seb128: do you know why compiz ddebs for vivid are missing (see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1470097 )
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1470097 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity does not support cpus without sse4" [High,Incomplete]
<seb128> Trevinho, no, likely because the ddeb infrastructure is not robust and they didn't get imported for some reason and they get cleaned from the buildds since
<seb128> we need a no change rebuild SRU to fix that :-/
<seb128> there are plans to get ddebs in launchpad, in fact it's mostly done I think, unsure what's missing
<Laney> I think it's more robust now
<Laney> but maybe that was after vivid
<Trevinho> ouch, annoying...
<seb128> weird that nobody noticed until now
<seb128> retraces and e.u.c are probably not very useful due to that
<Laney> bdmurray used to do uploads to get them back
<Laney> don't know how he found missing ones
<seb128> through investigating e.u.c failed retraces I think
<sethj> so, did the bug scrubbing pick up while I was busy over the weekend?
<Laney> bye!
<Trevinho> Laney: do you have a bug for that unity branch?
<Laney> Trevinho: I looked for one but didn't find
<Laney> doesn't mean there isn't
<willcooke> g'night
<Trevinho> Laney: no worries I opened one
<sethj> andyrock, were you able to reproduce this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1286910 I see you marked it has confirmed. I cannot reproduce it on Wily and was going to mark it invalid but then I saw you touched it recently.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1286910 in unity (Ubuntu) "Lock screen uses last active window's language instead of default keyboard language" [Medium,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-09-22
<cyphermox> dupondje: hey
<pitti> Good morning
<duflu> pitty: afternoon :)
<duflu> pitti: afternoon :)
<duflu> Wow, dyslexia corrects my spelling
<duflu> or not
<duflu> too many ts
<sarnold> it took me entirely too long to spot the difference :)
<pitti> heh, it's a pitty, isn't it :)
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, ça va ?
<didrocks> ça va pitti, et toi ?
<pitti> didrocks: je vais bien, merci !
<didrocks> hum, on the phone ML: "
<didrocks> I've now opened up publication permissions to everybody … This means that if your silo does not touch any files under debian/, you can publish your own silos totally by yourself, no trainguards required."
<didrocks> I wonder if the tech board/release team is aware about this
<didrocks> it means that publications are not handled by people with upload rights anymore
<didrocks> Laney: thought? did you know about it? ^
<robru> didrocks: yes slangasek told me this was agreed with tech board.
<didrocks> ah nice!
<robru> the rule is as long as debian/ isn't touched
<robru> and only for canonical-owned projects
<didrocks> robru: do you have anything to guard when debian/ is touched, just for the curiousity?
<didrocks> or it's just the existing warning?
<thumper> o/
<robru> didrocks: yes, the same "packaging diff" is in place, ACK requires proper checkUpload rights
 * thumper is done for the day
<thumper> I miss you folks
<didrocks> robru: ok, as long as people are not too eager clicking checks, that's a nice one! :)
<didrocks> hey thumper!
<didrocks> thumper: have a nice evening, long time not seeing you!
<thumper> yeah.. one day... one day we might have another all hands
<didrocks> heh, yeah, one day ;)
<thumper> it'd be epic
<thumper> maybe when we actually make money
<thumper> :)
<didrocks> ;)
<thumper> laters
<pitti> didrocks, robru: err, I certainly didn't agree to this; you can break stuff with the upstream parts just as well as with the packaging bits; and the silo is not limited to touch-y packages, you can upload kernels or glibc or whatever to it
<robru> pitti: uh, our boss told me to do this, sorry, wasn't my decision
<pitti> well, "my boss told me" != "TB agrees" :)
<robru> pitti: he told me it was agreed with the TB.
<robru> pitti: I'll dig up the emails and forward them
<pitti> hm, so we now have folks who never signed the CoC, never received any ubuntu dev training, ignore test results, and have unrestricted access to the ubuntu archive
<didrocks> that's the difference with the daily release, indeed, when we had a filtering list (in addition to the bot which only uploaded some components) on components to autopublish
<robru> pitti: didrocks: some discussion here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/cupstream2distro/+bug/1459186
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1459186 in CI Train [cu2d] "Implementing proper permission checks during silo publish" [High,Fix released]
<pitti> didrocks: was that a public ML, or internal one? I. e. anything to refer to on the TB list?
<robru> pitti: if there are train users you know of who didn't sign CoC please let me know and I'll hound them
<didrocks> pitti: I was referring to the announcement on the phone ML
<pitti> robru: hm, wasn't that bug just the opposite? restricting silo uploads (or at least publication) to people who can upload that package directly to ubuntu too?
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> I understand the bug the same
<didrocks> especially with: "2) Signoff permissions should track the archive permissions for a package: respecting archive components (ubuntu-core-dev vs. motu) and per-package uploaders."
<pitti> didrocks: I meant, was it the public phone ML?
<robru> pitti: in the comments slangasek explains the exception for canonical-owned projects that have no debian/ changes
<didrocks> pitti: yes "IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT: CI Train changes"
<didrocks> robru: yeah, but he seems to intend that "must enforce checkupload for merges with diffs, all manual sources, and NEW.
<didrocks> "
<didrocks> as you wrote
<pitti> robru: right, but that certainly doesn't cover things like glibc, qt, systemd, gcc, etc.
<didrocks> did you add those checks?
<didrocks> (before opening publication for the other case to everyone)
<robru> pitti: maybe it wasn't clear, not just anybody can upload anything. train is not allowing kernels or glibc published by anybody. only canonical-owned stuff.
<pitti> robru: i. e. you can upload anything directly to the silo
<robru> pitti: you can upload anything to the silo but the only time checkUpload is not enforced is if the package is owned by canonical and has no debian/ changes.
<pitti> robru: ah, which creds do you need to upload directly to a silo?
<didrocks> ah, so you only enable people to publish if there is no change in debian/, (and so, not a new packages) + only canonical project?
<robru> pitti: also actually not just anybody can upload to the silos.
<pitti> robru: ok, so for publishing the silo it checks the packages against a whitelist?
<didrocks> ok, the announcement wasn't clear about it :)
<robru> pitti: you need ~ci-train-ppa-service membership to upload sources to silos.
<robru> pitti: there's no whitelist per se, currently the train assumes "MP = canonical owns this", which is reasonably true at this point as there are rather narrow packaging requirements that the train enforces that other random source packages don't have.
<robru> pitti: eg if you were a bad actor and you tried to fake an MP to get around the check, your MP would necessarily have a ton of packaging changes that would trigger the check.
<robru> or it wouldn't even build
<pitti> robru: thanks for clarifying
<robru> pitti: you're welcome! Feel free to raise this with slangasek when he's back next week, I'm happy to revisit this (actually I wasn't even involved in the original decision anyway)
<pitti> robru: well, it sounds like it's certainly far from "if your silo does not touch any files under debian/, you can publish your own silos totally by yourself"
<robru> pitti: right, it's for MPs only, i forgot to mention that.
<Mirv> didrocks: the ACK:s are now not possible by anyone who does not have the actual upload rights to the particular package
<Mirv> so, all main packages with debian/ changes always require a core-dev to run the publishing
<Mirv> robru: pitti: manually uploaded packages can't be published regardless of which changes they had, the publisher needs to have MOTU or core-dev rights accordingly
<Mirv> oh, as discussed
<robru> heh, yeah
<didrocks> ;)
<didrocks> thanks for confirming, I guess he main misunderstanding is coming from the email (a little bit too vague)
<Mirv> I just started from where I was higlighted with 'trainguards'
<didrocks> :p
<robru> I'll clarify the email
<didrocks> thanks robru!
<robru> didrocks: you're welcome
<larsu> good morning!
<seb128> good morning desktopers ;-)
 * larsu gets some Schrippen
<seb128> larsu, bread?
<didrocks> good morning larsu, seb128!
<seb128> lut didrocks
<larsu> seb128: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bread_roll
<larsu> it even contains that word :)
<pitti> bonjour seb128 !
<pitti> hey larsu, guten Appetit!
<larsu> salut didrocks and pitti !
<seb128> pitti, salut, ça va ?
<larsu> danke :)
<pitti> seb128: ça va bien, et toi ?
<seb128> pitti, ça va bien aussi merci ;-)
<larsu> pitti: Laney suggested last night that there might be some dh_ magic for my rules file to get language-specific things installed
<larsu> or would I need to hack langpacks for that?
<pitti> larsu: what are "things"?
<pitti> larsu: pkgstriptranslations currently strips out GNOME help files
<pitti> (both old and mallard)
<larsu> pitti: translations of place names
<larsu> for the list in system settings
<larsu> (when autocompleting time zone)
<pitti> larsu: are these po files?
<pitti> I really suggest that this should use standard gettext with po/mo files, not some custom XML lists or what not
<larsu> pitti: it would be more efficient if they weren't
<larsu> I was kind of expecting this answer :)
<pitti> larsu: so, we have a concept of "static" translations, like translated help files or screenshots; pkgbinarymangler can pick those up and put them into the _static.translations.tar.gz tarball
<pitti> they will then end up in langpacks
<pitti> but these are hard to translate obviously
<pitti> so if you actually care for translations, do use gettext -- what makes this hard?
<larsu> I don't
<larsu> I already have the translations
<larsu> they're part of geonames
<larsu> pitti: how does this work exactly?
<dupondje> nobody with wily that uses L2TP ? ;) might be cool if somebody could test https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-strongswan/+bug/1487183 on wily.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1487183 in network-manager-strongswan (Ubuntu) "Upgrade nm-strongswan to latest 1.3.1 with psk support" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<pitti> larsu: so, if you e. g. have a file "geonames_de.xml", you can put that into the static tarball; and then langpack-o-matic needs a corresponding patch to recognize those, detect the locale from the path or file name, and put that into the corresponding langpack
<pitti> but that's a really inflexible hack
<pitti> larsu: again -- please do use gettext at runtime, static translations are hideously hard to translate, process, and update; we also don't support translating them on LP
<pitti> larsu: if you need some fast typeahead search, build a list of all translated items (for your current locale) in memory
<pitti> but I figure adding a dgettext() call to the iteration should be okay
<pitti> dgettext is fast
<seb128> dupondje, you might want to try on #ubuntu-devel unsure anyone on desktop use strongswan
<larsu> pitti: if I use it at runtime I might as well use .po files. Not sure that we'll ever need translations on launchpad for this, but I guess you're right: let's go with the known workflow first and change it when if we notice problems
<larsu> pitti: thanks!
<pitti> larsu: asked the other way around, what makes calling dgettext at runtime harder than using some pre-translated separate files?
<larsu> pitti: it's not harder, but doing a string lookup (with context, as there are different cities with the same name in different countries) might be less efficient
<larsu> (not in speed, but memory)
<larsu> but lets see how big this will get
<pitti> larsu: you have the .mo files on the system anyway, no?
<pitti> larsu: I can't see how loading a pre-translated set of names into memory would be much more efficient
<larsu> pitti: hm, indeed. I got most of this from a short discussion with desrt yesterday. I'm not yet sure myself :)
<Sweet5hark> moin
<seb128> hey Sweet5hark
<willcooke> goodly morlode
<didrocks> hikiko: hey, when you get a chance, do you mind having a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/unity/remove-unity2d/+merge/271916?
<seb128> hey willcooke
<seb128> is that command working for others?
<seb128> $ /usr/share/software-center/piston_generic_helper.py --datadir /usr/share/software-center/ --needs-auth --no-relogin SoftwareCenterAgentAPI subscriptions_for_me
<seb128> I've errors about it in my syslog
<seb128> mvo_, dobey, ^ do you know about that?
<seb128> "ERROR: can not obtain a oauth token"
<didrocks> seb128: opening a window, want me to connect?
<hikiko> hey didrocks
<hikiko> sure
<didrocks> thx :)
<seb128> didrocks, if you can, just to see if it works
<mvo_> seb128: same failure, without further looking at this I wonder if the sso api has changed maybe?
<seb128> mvo_, yeah, unsure ... what would be the component to report that on?
<mvo_> seb128: its part of software-center
<Laney> hullo
<didrocks> seb128: mvo_: interesting, wfm though (and I see my previous purchases)…
<mvo_> seb128: or did you maybe revoke your token at some point?
<didrocks> hey Laney
<hikiko> didrocks, give me 10 minutes to get rid of my built unity and I ll compile it
<seb128> mvo_, I didn't but maybe it had been revoked for some external factor, shouldn't it reprompt me then?
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<mvo_> seb128: iirc it will ask via dbus for a token from the sso-client and then verify the client against the server. for me it seems to fail in this step, what backtrace do you get?
<mvo_> seb128: and yes, it should re-prompt you, not sure why its not doing this
<mvo_> seb128: aha, because of "--no-relogin"
<seb128> File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/piston_mini_client/__init__.py", line 491, in get
<seb128> return self.request_url(url, method='GET', headers=headers)
<seb128> File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/piston_mini_client/__init__.py", line 435, in request_url
<seb128> body = handler.handle(response, response_body)
<seb128> File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/piston_mini_client/failhandlers.py", line 116, in handle
<seb128> data=self.data)
<mvo_> seb128: is that the full bt? if not, could you pastebin the full one? no api error or something like this?
<seb128> mvo_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12519695/
<mvo_> seb128: thanks, thats similar to what I see - looks like a genuine bug :/
<seb128> mvo_, is that something dobey or nessite would know about if it's ubuntusso?
<mvo_> seb128: so if you use seahores and delete the "Ubuntu one" token, I suspect it will ask you to relogin?
<seb128> mvo_, I guess I could try but then I loose the way to reproduce and test a fix/get more info
<mvo_> seb128: not sure if they will know, maybe re-prompt expired tokens never got implemented in s-c, I'm not sure
<mvo_> seb128: ok, then keep it this way
<Laney> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-art-pkg/ubuntu-wallpapers/ubuntu/view/head:/warty-final-ubuntu.png
<Laney> O_O
<Trevinho> mhmh
<willcooke> wat
<Trevinho> I guess that nautilus desktop is smart enough to convert that log in some kind of art...
<Laney> turns out that dbus logs translate exactly to the Ubuntu default wallpaper
<Laney> WHO KNEW
<Trevinho> Now that we know the trick, we can just do the new art design by ourselves at every release :)
<seb128> lol
<didrocks> seeing the number of "Laney" occurence in the calendar events, we don't know at all who committed that for sure :p
<Laney> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-art-pkg/ubuntu-wallpapers/ubuntu/changes?filter_file_id=elephantskin.jpg-20070925092320-wp63xkqaf9y3tbmp-1
<Laney> this probably gives it away too :P
<didrocks> Laney: quick, whistle and walk away :p
<Laney> willcooke: btw...
<Laney> looking at this reminds me that we have an "official" greyscale too
<Laney> do we get a new version of that?
<willcooke> Laney, I'll speak to design now...
<Laney> /usr/share/backgrounds/Suru_Wallpaper_Desktop_4096x2304_Gray.png
<Laney> it's based on the colour one
<didrocks> thanks for the merge Trevinho :)
<Laney> so hopefully not much work
<willcooke> yeah, should be easy
 * didrocks was cleaning his desktop, hence the unity2d notice
<Trevinho> seb128: can you ack me this https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/libunity/launcher-use-class-settings/+merge/271847 ?
<Trevinho> didrocks: np, I'll land that soon
<Trevinho> seb128: for bug #1470097 is there a way to get those ddebs on a ppa instead of waiting the SRU thing?
<ubot5> bug 1470097 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity does not support cpus without sse4" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1470097
<seb128> Trevinho, you can do an upload to a ppa, citrain ones include ddebs I think
<seb128> Trevinho, let me review the settings one
<Trevinho> it shouldn't https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-lt/+bug/1420185
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1420185 in Ubuntu Landing Team "A way to provide ddebs to landing PPA:s?" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<Trevinho> ah, last comment doesn't match the bug status, so maybe...
<hikiko> didrocks, it looks good to me
<hikiko> I can't see anything wrong
<hikiko> I am going to approve it
<didrocks> hikiko: great! I think that Trevinho approved it already though
<hikiko> hahaha
<hikiko> lol and I didn't look at the diff, I built it first...
<hikiko> \m/
<hikiko> then I noticed
<hikiko> it's just text
<hikiko> :p
<hikiko> fail :p
<seb128> Trevinho, libunity change  approved, thanks
<Trevinho> seb128: thank you!
<seb128> Trevinho, yw! thanks for the fix ;-)
<Trevinho> seb128:  I was thanking you... Then you went out, so my tab autocompletion was actually about to mention s---abdfl
<Trevinho> thank God i didn't press enter too quickly :D
<seb128> lol
<seb128> Trevinho, seems like xchat-gnome closed/segfaulted/something
<Trevinho> seb128: I've this one for you too btw :) https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/compiz/vivid-rebuild-ddebs/+merge/271930
<seb128> I saw the notify-osd bubble but xchat was closed
<seb128> Trevinho, there is a merge conflict there
<Trevinho> ah, yeah I was wondering what happened... That's weird that it was a segfault though as we got the "Remote host closed the connection", and not ping timeout
<Trevinho> seb128: sorry, I ddin't propose to vivid branch (lp-propose doesn't work that way -_-)
<Trevinho> seb128: this should work https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/compiz/vivid-rebuild-ddebs/+merge/271931
<seb128> Trevinho, right, approved
<Trevinho> seb128: thanks
<seb128> yw!
<Trevinho> ... and silo'ed
<Trevinho> Europeans, do the agency replied promptly to you for tickets request? I got no answer yet (since yesterday)
<pitti> Trevinho: Omnia? yes, they usually do within a few hours
<Trevinho> pitti: yeah, generally so it happens, but not this time
<larsu> Trevinho: they replied to my email from last night an hour ago
<Trevinho> larsu: mh, ok... maybe I'm on the queue then
<larsu> Trevinho: ya, probably they're just a bit busy right now
 * larsu files dbus bug after not being able to hunt the problem down himself
<Laney> iz dbug bug?
<larsu> yes
<larsu> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=92074
<ubot5> Freedesktop bug 92074 in core "destination= rules don't match anything when using BecomeMonitor" [Normal,New]
<seb128> Laney, btw, new glib stable is out, I guess it's on your list?
<larsu> thankfully we have busctl monitor now, which works as expected because it doesn't yet use the new BecomeMonitor stuff
<seb128> I'm asking because I'm chassing some of the warnings spam in logs and they turn off deprecation warnings
<seb128> which I could use ;-)
<didrocks> haha, they did as well, nice \o/
<larsu> oh wow
<Laney> yes thanks
<larsu> I guess they didn't consult desrt?
<seb128> https://git.gnome.org/browse/glib/commit/?id=3bd1618ea955f950f87bc4e452029c5f0cea35aa
<seb128> unsure
<seb128> no bug report mention
<larsu> that commit message is gold
<Laney> I think it's just the done thing now
<larsu> (and spot on)
<desrt> also only on the stable release, as we did before
<seb128> I'm glad people agreed on that
<larsu> desrt: you argued against doing that....
<seb128> desrt, there was some pushback previous cycles to do it even in stable
<desrt> larsu: and yet, did it :)
<larsu> indeed
<desrt> i don't like it, but i agree with the commit message
<didrocks> seb128: +1+1+1 :)
<seb128> didrocks, :-)
<Laney> glad you are all so excited
 * larsu learns about org.freedesktop.DBus.Debug.Stats
 * desrt yawns
<larsu> how is that not specified? This is awesome stuff
<desrt> got an extra-large coffee today.
<desrt> *bzz*
<Laney> bzbzbz
<chrisccoulson> ricotz, please let me know if you have any issues with the firefox-beta.* branches (I've not tried creating a Firefox 42 upload from it yet)
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, I will notice soon then
<qengho> chrisccoulson: Will you please give me a tutorial of your firefox workflow one day?
<willcooke> it's coming
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-09-22
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Sep 22 15:30:53 2015 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-09-22 | Current topic:
<didrocks> let's meet!
<willcooke> Roll call: andyrock (out), attente, desrt,  dgadomski, didrocks, fjkong, happyaron (out), hikiko, laney, larsu, qengho, seb128, sweet5hark (probably out), themuso (out), tkamppeter, trevino, robert_ancell (out)
 * Trevinho with "h" is here :)
<Laney> revino
<Laney> evino
<FJKong> hi
<Laney> vino
<Laney> ino
<Laney> no
<Laney> o
<seb128> hey
<Laney>  
<dgadomski> hey
<Trevinho> Vino... (means wine in Italian :p)
<qengho> Three wines, plz
<Trevinho> that's it :D
<larsu> \o
 * willcooke fixes his list
<willcooke> and has one of the wines
<Trevinho> :D
<willcooke> Right then...
<willcooke> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-09-22 | Current topic: andyrock
<willcooke> * Bug scrubing
<willcooke> * Investigating on why the scopes on 15.04+ are not reliable
<willcooke> * Code reviews
<willcooke> * Helping understanding the cause of #1497002 Recent Wily i386 live
<willcooke> DVDs load with no launcher, top bar, desktop icons, etc. There is a
<willcooke> quick workaround
<willcooke> * Updating some old branche
<willcooke> #topic attente
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-09-22 | Current topic: attente
<attente> popup menu placement continued, in the process of porting over several gtk widgets to it
<attente> spent a day up at xdc with desrt and robert_ancell
<attente> (eof)
<willcooke> thanks attente
<willcooke> #topic desrt
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-09-22 | Current topic: desrt
<willcooke> desrt we will come back to you
<willcooke> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-09-22 | Current topic: dgadomski
<dgadomski> hey
<dgadomski> only 1 thing in the desktop area this week: I've been looking into the reason for problems with installing PPA version of octave on trusty with HWE updates - bug #1424059. Looks like the cause was incorrect resolving of versioned dependencies with 'Provides:'. A workaround for now is to prepare a osmesa-less build of octave (agreed with the ppa maintainer and tested).
<ubot5> bug 1424059 in mesa (Ubuntu Trusty) "libosmesa6 conflicts with libglapi-mesa-lts-*" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1424059
<dgadomski> EOF
<willcooke> thanks a lot dgadomski
<willcooke> #topic didrocks
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-09-22 | Current topic: didrocks
<didrocks> o/
<didrocks> !\ This reports include the last 2 weeks as was on a conference last week
<ubot5> didrocks: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<didrocks> Ubuntu Make:
<didrocks> - released 15.09.2 featuring Android SDK downlod only, exit code fixes (both of those, by external contributor)
<didrocks> - added additional pep8 and tests fixes. Loving pep8 on trusty btw (no easy way to get something passing on trusty pep8 and wily pep8 in term of identation) :p
<didrocks> - archived our daily jenkins test jobs to ensure we have an in-code backup
<didrocks> - bugs management and PR reviews
<didrocks> Developer experience:
<didrocks> - experiment and play on our developer experience writing a Go service on snappy
<didrocks> - write that experience on a (too long) documentation, one with and without snapcraft, on a VM and with a raspbery pi 2
<didrocks> - draft what our next step for developer experience on snappy should be and separation of tools concerns
<didrocks> - attended to various meetings on this
<didrocks> Misc:
<didrocks> - attended to Polymer first ever conference. Back with some plastic ideas on how our HTML5 developer story should be
<didrocks> - talked with dbarth about an eventual prototyping around our HTML5 developer story & polymer would be
<didrocks> - archive admin and patch piloting duties
<didrocks> EOF
<willcooke> thanks didrocks
<willcooke> #topic FJKong
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-09-22 | Current topic: FJKong
<FJKong> pinyin search:
<FJKong> improve speed of indexing file to db
<FJKong> research on index every first Chinese Character
<FJKong> switch to cmake
<FJKong> sogou pinyin:
<FJKong> test right clicking pop menu
<FJKong> eof
<willcooke> thanks FJKong
<willcooke> FJKong, any visa issues or is that all good?
<desrt> zomg.  sorry!
<FJKong> no problem
<willcooke> FJKong, great!
<willcooke> #topic desrt
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-09-22 | Current topic: desrt
<FJKong> I have VISA for 2 years for UK
<willcooke> FJKong, excellent, that's worked out nicely then
<willcooke> hey desrt
<desrt> hey.  had a minisprint last week for a few days, also went to xdc for a day and worked on the usual inotify stuff during friday.  did some patch reviewing and stuff this morning.
<Laney> doing better the Ai Weiwei
<desrt> not much else to report
<willcooke> thanks desrt
<willcooke> #topic happyaron
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-09-22 | Current topic: happyaron
<willcooke> 1. fcitx package update (but not a complete fix, thanks Laney)
<willcooke> 2. libxml2 NMU mess resolved for Debian
<willcooke>     http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/debian-xml-sgml/libxml2.git/diff/?h=debian/2.9.2%2bzdfsg1-4&id=76c19f4d5b3328c05649314336d27c1f44a49e96&id2=fccd80a7d35b9eefabcc384d5c9fe89d9545dd22
<willcooke> 3. ubiquity slideshow update for Ubuntu Kylin
<willcooke> 4. fcitx upstream bug triaging/analysis:
<willcooke>     a) misconfiguration cases - a lot for those who turn off the
<willcooke> installation of Recommends packages
<willcooke>     b) fcitx ^w out-of-process UI has issues when the desktop runs
<willcooke> with thin client configurations
<willcooke> 5. pinyin search packaging: in progress
<willcooke> #topic hikiko
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-09-22 | Current topic: hikiko
<hikiko> hi, : closed some bugs, fixed the cube and deformed cube caps images that appeared off-center, and I am going to investigate this shadow bug and  a few other issues that were revealed while I was trying to reproduce the problem and fix the cubeaddon eof
<willcooke> thanks hikiko
<willcooke> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-09-22 | Current topic: Laney
<Laney> • Normal release team stuff (FFes and so on)
<Laney> • Test/sync glib
<Laney> • Work on some s-l-o-w machines to address a gdk-pixbuf build failure - Company committed it upstream & I just uploaded to Debian, will sync if it works.
<Laney> • gtk 3.16.7
<Laney> • glib 2.45.8
<Laney> ∘ smooth some test failures (upload/fwd a fix for tracker, some retries)
<Laney> • Patch pilot, concentrated on http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/sponsoring/ubuntu-desktop.html - almost empty, help appreciated on the remainders.
<Laney> • Notice Unity was deleting launcher icons when applications were upgraded, slight behaviour change in glib, fix that.
<Laney> • Hopefully fix some trigger loops to avoid (dist-) upgrade failures
<Laney> • Look at new default wallpaper, needs greyscale version
<Laney> • Update gst-fluendo-mp3 in Debian to new release & drop 0.10 version
<Laney> • Fix toolbar fullscreen hiding in eog, not uploaded since waiting for other fixes
<Laney> ☠
<larsu> Laney made the glib top contributors list this cycle
<Laney> HAHA
<Laney> I think the barrier was pretty low
<willcooke> thanks Laney
<willcooke> #topic larsu
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-09-22 | Current topic: larsu
<Laney> thanks larsu ♥
<seb128> Laney, we should have a look at updating the fluendo plugin in the partner archive
<larsu> - investigate and fix unity crasher (bug #1495173)
<larsu> - unsuccessfully hunt down dbus-monitor bug (file it instead)
<larsu> - [in progress] geonames: package, review, think about how to efficiently incorporate translations
<ubot5> bug 1495173 in Unity "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in g_bit_lock()" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1495173
<larsu> - [in progress] unity-control-center: draft branch that works with geonames
<larsu> - [in progress] eog: fix fullscreen toolbar; add traditional menubar
<larsu> - [in progress] investigate making all output go to the journal and use gnome-logs
<larsu> </lars>
<larsu> s/>/u>/
<willcooke> thanks larsu
<larsu> sorry about all the in progress stuff
 * larsu should wrap up
<willcooke> seb128, larsu shall we talk fluendo now or at the end?
<seb128> yes
<willcooke> s/larsu/laney
<seb128> larsu, good list of in progress ;-)
<larsu> willcooke: you and didrocks....
<seb128> larsu, btw I tried gnome-logs, it's nice but we loose e.g access to Xorg.0.log
<seb128> so unsure if we should switch this cycle
<seb128> or plan better for next cycle
<larsu> yes, wait for next
<larsu> it's too tight
<seb128> k
<larsu> also missing traditional menu and title bar
<seb128> willcooke, sorry for interrupting ;-)
<willcooke> nw
<seb128> larsu, well, that's ok
<seb128> more annoying at the windows corners
<seb128> but that's not specific to gnome-logs
<larsu> seb128: blame Trevinho...
<seb128> yeah, we need to put that bug on the lts list
<didrocks> +1
<larsu> seb128: I'm all for doing the switch in gtk, but then we lose shadows
<seb128> Trevinho, do you have a unity/compiz bug for that?
<Trevinho> seb128: mh, I think i read something, let me check
<seb128> Trevinho, thanks
<seb128> willcooke, I think we can continue with the meeting ;-)
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> #topic qengho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-09-22 | Current topic: qengho
<qengho> * fixed new armhf build problem with chromium-browser.
<qengho> * l10n and Athlon SSE worries worked out, so giving to #security for release.
<qengho> * learning how to work on firefox. Hopefully will prepare next release.
<qengho> * looked for flights, but haven't picked one yet.
<qengho> EOF
<willcooke> thanks qengho
<willcooke> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-09-22 | Current topic: seb128
<Laney> qengho: will it fix the autopkgtests?
<seb128> • synced some bugfix updates from debian
<seb128> • desktop updates (totem, webkitgtk, bluez)
<seb128> • NEW reviews
<seb128> • fixed u-c-c/bluez5 regression with ssp devices
<seb128> • reviewed e.u.c top errors, reported some bugs on launchpad and upstream, pinged some people about some of the issues
<seb128> • helped with the unity bugs triaging
<seb128> • investigated software-center/unity integration issue
<seb128> • looked at syslog warnings and reported some bugs with details about some of those
<seb128> • reviewed packaging & tried new geonames library for larsu
<seb128> • contributed to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=rls-w-incoming ... if you have some free cycles please try to have a look and pick a few bugs
<seb128> we have quite some annoying bugs on that list ^, would be nice to tackle some before wily if we can
<qengho> Laney: No, it won't. That's some dependency of a dependency of a dependency problem that I haven't tracked down.
<seb128> willcooke, I wonder if we need another list for wily, or maybe milestone as well
<Laney> you're meant to triage from the incoming list
<larsu> seb128: thanks for looking at those warnings!
<seb128> we dumped "would be nice to fix for the lts" on rls-w-incoming
<willcooke> seb128, well I was adding to that list because X-incoming doesn't (didnt) exist
<seb128> Laney, yeah, but we didn't use it this way, we used it as a lts todolist...
<didrocks> or use priority to order the list?
<seb128> Laney, see ^
<willcooke> so I think if we can do anything on that list now, great - but then we can do a proper review at the sprint at take across the ones we want
<Laney> it can be both
<seb128> didrocks, launchpad doesn't have priority, importance you mean?  but some "low" importance are easy to fix and should be done for wily imho
<Laney> to target bugs, nominate and remove the tag
<Laney> review the rest of them to move to rls-x-incoming
<willcooke> seb128, oh - right, what you said.  Misread it.
<didrocks> seb128: importance, yeah, sorry, I think we could focus on the critical/high one. Doesn't prevent anyone having some free time to pick an easy "low" one
<seb128> right
<seb128> we should probably make a rls-x-incoming and move things there
<willcooke> +1
<seb128> good
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> why?
<Laney> or, why before this release?
<seb128> Laney, to have a better view of what is for wily
<seb128> and what is not
<Laney> that view is supposed to be http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-w-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> so we just need to accept nominations?
<Laney> nominate and remove the tag
 * Laney just checked that old email
<seb128> k
<seb128> wfm
<seb128> going to do that
<seb128> Laney, thanks ;-)
<Laney> then we can see what's left after release to move over
<Laney> ty
<seb128> I didn't use that page for a while, I forgot how it was working
<Laney> try with some test one at first maybe
<Laney> to make sure it works
<seb128> right
<willcooke> ok, that sounds good
<willcooke> so keep adding to rls-w-incoming for now then
<seb128> :-)
 * willcooke checks the sprint agenda
<willcooke> added
<willcooke> to the top
<willcooke> #topic sweet5hark
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-09-22 | Current topic: sweet5hark
<willcooke> - LibreOffice conference
<willcooke> #topic TheMuso
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-09-22 | Current topic: TheMuso
<willcooke> * Finished  packaging up PulseAudio 6.99.2, which will become 7.0 shortly. It can be found in ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/pulse-testing, amd64 and i386 only, armhf failed to build due to qemu related segfault.
<willcooke> * Fleshed out a little more design for the accessibility profile blueprint, and finished drafting a blog post about it.
<willcooke> * Started preparing at-spi and orca package updates to be put into the Ubuntu Accessibility dev PPA for general use. Updates will be provided from ppa:accessibility-dev/ppa for Orca, and the at-spi stack, for the LTS, vivid, and wily.
<willcooke> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-09-22 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<tkamppeter> - hplip: Backported hpcups crash fix from upstream, use pkexec instead of gksu for hp-plugin-ubuntu
<tkamppeter> - cups: USB-backend: Added new quirk rules for delayed closing of the backend for several older HP LaserJet printers
<tkamppeter> - ippusbxd: Released 1.23 which logs all communication content as hex dump in debug mode and actually automatically terminates when the printer is disconnected or turned off.
<tkamppeter> - Bugs.
<willcooke> tjamls tkamppeter
<willcooke> erm, thanks tkamppeter
<willcooke> tkamppeter, did your parcel arrive yet?
<willcooke> #topic Trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-09-22 | Current topic: Trevinho
<Trevinho> · Debugging webkit-gtk to get proper OSB theming. Speaking with upstream.
<Trevinho> · Fixed unit tests on nux, now they run at every build.
<Trevinho> · Fixed nux events handling on mouse-release when a new view was getting the mouse input
<Trevinho> · Some tweaking on bugs management scripts
<Trevinho> · Show-menus-tuning unity branch
<Trevinho> · New unity/nux landing
<Trevinho> · Add selective grab to compiz and use it in move and resize plugins
<Trevinho> · New fixes for gsettings in libunity
<Trevinho> · Prepared no-change SRU for compiz in vivid to get dbgsym's
<Trevinho> · Finished work on new dash OSB (after fighting with nux bugs and oddities), needs cleanup
<Trevinho> · Got sprint flights
<Trevinho> · Reviews
<Trevinho> 
<willcooke> :) thanks Trevinho
<willcooke> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-09-22 | Current topic: robert_ancell
<willcooke> - Attended XDC 2015
<willcooke> - Released simple-scan 3.18.0
<willcooke> #topic any other business
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-09-22 | Current topic: any other business
<willcooke> Please get your travel auth in if you haven't already
<willcooke> Anyone else?
<desrt> i'd like to share this:
<desrt> http://www.animalstown.com/animals/animals-x.php
<willcooke> :D
<Laney> do I need to do auth to buy the train ticket myself?
<willcooke> Laney, nah, just expense it
<Laney> yessssssssssss
<willcooke> well, that's what I'm doing
<andyrock> do we need to ask for a pass card to enter in the office?
<Laney> nah
<andyrock> \o/
<willcooke> andyrock, you'll get a visitors badge
 * willcooke will make sure reception are expecting you
<desrt> are we staying at citizenM?
<willcooke> desrt, we are
 * Trevinho has an office pass :P
<desrt> awesome
<willcooke> I find the place a bit oppressive tbh
<desrt> it's modern and not too fancy
<desrt> and the plumbing works properly
<willcooke> hahaha
<willcooke> and the windows don't rattle
<willcooke> and there are less ghosts
<desrt> they also have international power plugs in the room
<desrt> because, ya, sometimes hotel guests come from other countries
<Trevinho> for some reason nobody consider the Italian plug anyway (with ground in the middle)
<willcooke> ???
<Laney> they have a bed which you can sleep in any way round
<Laney> and colouful showers
<Laney> so it wins for me
 * willcooke likes the breakfast 
<desrt> they also have a nice downstairs area
<desrt> yes.  breakfast is very very good there.
<desrt> the staff is also friendly and helpful
<willcooke> I'm probably only going to stay over weds & thurs night and commute the rest of the time.  Because babies
<willcooke> anyway - we can continue this after the meeting
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316"
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Sep 22 16:10:42 2015 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2015/ubuntu-desktop.2015-09-22-15.30.moin.txt
<willcooke> Thanks a lot everyone
<desrt> their checkin system is awful, though
<andyrock> sorry for being late
<desrt> ditto
 * desrt goes back into airplane mode again
 * Laney likes being called LANE IAIN/MR
 * desrt does not care for this
<Trevinho> slash mister?
<Laney> sometimes IAINMR indeed
<didrocks> thanks
<Laney> that form is usually on travel tickets
<Laney> (amity travel are weird)
<Trevinho> ah, sure... I'm MARCOMR...
<Trevinho> or, according to my fiber provider Marco Partita Iva (= Marco VAT)
<sethj> Can anyone else reproduce this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1286910 I see andyrock marked it as confirmed, so I'm not sure if that means he reproduced it or if he was just fixing the status.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1286910 in unity (Ubuntu) "Lock screen uses last active window's language instead of default keyboard language" [Medium,Confirmed]
<sethj> (I cannot FWIW)
<andyrock> sethj: well i can
<sethj> oh hi anyrock, I thought you were out for the day. What steps did you take to reproduce it?
<seb128> unsure of the specifics
<seb128> but changing the lock screen layout doesn't change the session one
<seb128> so you change, unlock and need to change again
<seb128> which is annoying
<andyrock> nope i was just late for the meeting :D
<andyrock> well i switch keyboard layout before locking the screen
<andyrock> let's say from italian to english
<andyrock> and in the lockscreen the language is set to english
<andyrock> it should be italian
<andyrock> maybe it is a slightly different bug
<sethj> strange. For me, if I changed the layout to Spanish (LA) and then lock the screen the greeter changes to the default language (en-us)
<andyrock> I'll take a look
<sethj> I'll give it a shot again a little later.
<andyrock> can be annoying
<andyrock> if you don't notice that
<andyrock> you are going to blame the lockscreen becuase it does not accept your password
<andyrock> :D
<andyrock> sethj: btw I can't reproduce it 100%
<andyrock> but it happens
<Trevinho> andyrock: but isn't that more related to the indicator to unity itself?
<andyrock> Trevinho: yep
<attente> seb128: there's this comment by ChrisTownsend: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1324489/comments/1
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1324489 in Unity "Keyboard layout from lockscreen doesn't carry over to session" [Undecided,Opinion]
<attente> we did that by design and it would've made our lives easier to not implement the current behaviour at all
<seb128> attente, ok, I can see why, that makes sense
<seb128> I guess it's not really possible to carry for all usecases
<seb128> though I would argue that people who want to have their word editor in english have the "by window layout tracking"
<seb128> and don't change it for the session
<seb128> hum
<seb128> Trevinho, andyrock, hey, I just had issues today on my laptop and my test machine, going back from the greeter to my session made me enter my password twice (e.g the screenlock in the session didn't dismiss after entering the password on the unity-greeter), is that a known issue?
<seb128> that's on wily
<andyrock> seb128: nope first time I don't see this bug
<andyrock> does it happen all the time?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> just tried
<Laney> ttyl!
<seb128> Laney, have a good evening!
<Trevinho> seb128: it might happen in some cases, but it generally shouldnt... as we listen to a logind signal to unlock
<seb128> Trevinho, in never happened before yesterday or today, I wonder if that's a regression
<seb128> different topics but I've those warnings in my log
<seb128> [system] Rejected send message, 9 matched rules; type="method_return", sender=":1.6" (uid=0 pid=874 comm="/usr/lib/accountsservice/accounts-daemon ") interface="(unset)" member="(unset)" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination=":1.66" (uid=1000 pid=2111 comm="/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/indicator-messages/indicat")
<seb128> jdstrand, tedg, ^ do you know if that's known (wily desktop)
<jdstrand> I've not seen it. mdeslaur, have you? ^
<seb128> jdstrand, you don't have any of those in your auth.log?
<seb128> weird, I just booted my test laptop and it has the same
<mdeslaur> I don't run wily, so hven't seen it yet
<seb128> (well after using xchat-gnome and receiving a message)
<jdstrand> seb128: ah, I am still on vivid. I thought you were wondering if I've seen bugs, etc
<seb128> jdstrand, any info that would be useful in a bug report? against what should that be reported?
<seb128> reported bug #1498591
<ubot5> bug 1498591 in indicator-messages (Ubuntu) "Rejected send message auth.log errors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1498591
<jdstrand> seb128: fyi, this seems to be a policy kit issue/bus policy issue (ie, it isn't an apparmor issue-- the message would look different)
<jdstrand> that is a wild guess
<seb128> jdstrand, ok, I though it would be, but I was unsure if that was due to the dbus mediation
<seb128> desrt, larsu, ^ do you know if those errors are more likely to be buggy client code? or a dbus issue?
<seb128> jdstrand, thanks
<jdstrand> yeah, none of those processes run under vonfinement
<jdstrand> confinement
<desrt> seb128: that looks really weird
<desrt> i can't imagine this is buggy client code... looks rather like a broken security policy
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-bluetooth/+bug/1498594 seems a bit similar
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1498594 in indicator-bluetooth (Ubuntu) "Rejected send message auth.log warnings" [High,New]
<desrt> seems very similar
<desrt> both bluetooth and accountsservice are root
<desrt> so they should be allowed to do anything as per dbus policy
<desrt> read: likely apparmor fail
 * jdstrand notes that there isn't apparmor policy for those processes
<jdstrand> not to mention, the log message would look different
<desrt> could it rather be something about the processes on the other end to whom accountsservice is trying to send the message?
<desrt> the bluetooth one is different.  i make no statement about that.
<jdstrand> apparmor would mediate that, but neither process should have a profile
<desrt> but rejecting a method_return from a root-owned process?  how could that possibly be happening?
<jdstrand> (and the message would look different)
<tyhicks> possibly due to the bus policy
<tyhicks> that is in /etc/dbus-1/system.conf
<desrt>     <allow send_requested_reply="true" send_type="method_return"/>
<desrt> for user *
<tyhicks> but the logged message is not a requested_reply: requested_reply="0"
 * jdstrand wonders if that is overriden in /etc/dbus-1/system.d/* somewhere
<desrt> looking at this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-messages/+bug/1498591
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1498591 in indicator-messages (Ubuntu) "Rejected send message auth.log errors" [High,New]
<desrt> this is the really interesting one
<desrt> Rejected send message, 9 matched rules; type="method_return", sender=":1.6" (uid=0 pid=874 comm="/usr/lib/accountsservice/accounts-daemon ")
<desrt>   destination=":1.66" (uid=1000 pid=2311 comm="/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/indicator-messages/indicat")"
<desrt> one way or another, indicator-messages likely has a whacked apparmor or dbus policy
<desrt> another one here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-applet/+bug/346513
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 346513 in indicator-applet (Ubuntu) ""dbus-daemon: Rejected send message" for indicator-applet spams /var/log/auth.log" [Medium,Fix released]
<jdstrand> $ sudo ps -axZ|grep indicator-m
<jdstrand> unconfined                       1677 ?        Ssl    0:00 /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/indicator-messages/indicator-messages-service
<jdstrand> that VM is slightly out of date, but it is unconfined
<jdstrand> I am updating the VM, but I can say for sure we didn't not confine it
<jdstrand> (as in the security team)
<tyhicks> jdstrand: and the accounts-daemon is also unconfined?
<jdstrand> $ sudo ps -axZ|grep accounts-d
<jdstrand> unconfined                        508 ?        Ssl    0:00 /usr/lib/accountsservice/accounts-daemon
<desrt> where are the current set of profiles maintained?
<desrt> just out of curiosity...
<jdstrand> in the packages themselves
<desrt> ah
<jdstrand> for anything shipped by default that is
<jdstrand> there are the apparmor-profiles* packages, but they are not installed by default and complain mode only
<jdstrand> and are*
<larsu> desrt: where are you seeing this line? The only policy file I ave for accountsservice is in /etc/dbus-1/system.d/
<desrt> larsu: in the base policy in system.conf
<larsu> desrt: isn't that overridden by a file in etc?
<tyhicks> "Rejected send message" comes from a failed bus_client_policy_check_can_send() call, which is a access control check for the bus config and not the apparmor policy
<desrt> larsu: ya.. /etc/dbus-1/system.conf...
<larsu> desrt: that file is empty for me...
<larsu> what system are you on?
<desrt> debian.  assumed it was the same :)
<larsu> hahahahaha
<larsu> you're funny
<desrt> thanks for your understanding :)
<jdstrand> nothing changed after upgrading
<larsu> desrt: https://paste.debian.net/?show=312912
<larsu> desrt: and I don't have that line in /usr/share/dbus-1/system.conf either
<larsu> I wonder when this switch happened
<larsu> which package installs that file for you?
<desrt> dbus
<larsu> dbus ships a rule for accountsservice?
<desrt> my accountsservice file is same as yours
<larsu> or is that a general rule?
<desrt> dbus ships system.conf
<desrt> the accountsservice policy comes with accountsservice, of course
<larsu> sure sure
<larsu> I have this as well, but in /usr/share
<desrt> where?
<desrt> you're living in fancy future-world :)
<larsu> ya
<larsu> the one in /etc is still there, but it simply points to this one
<larsu> now the question remains why this isn't applied :/
<larsu> seb128: can you reprodcue this error message?
<seb128> larsu, yes, you should also I guess, if you are on wily
<seb128> it's in auth.log
<larsu> I am, but I can't seem to
<seb128> I've it on my test machine as well
<larsu> hm ok I'll keep trying
<seb128> I think it's "use xchat-gnome (or another app integrated to indicator-message) and receive a message"
<larsu> just making sure :)
<seb128> larsu, ping?
<larsu> oh hehe
<larsu> using dbus calls directly :)
<seb128> lol
 * larsu is in irssi but thanks
<seb128> well, I wanted a pong with my name :p
<larsu> wow indicator-messages is calling this method on the wrong interface
<larsu> ugh nevermind
<larsu> it creates a proxy for that interface but then calls g_dbus_connection_call() directly (with all of the proxy's information except for the inteerface)
<larsu> *sigh(
<seb128> larsu, confirmed, the warnings are displayed when I receive an irc msg
<tyhicks> larsu: has indicator-messages been doing that for a couple releases now?
<tyhicks> (ubuntu releases, that is)
<larsu> tyhicks: it appears so - this code was first added in Sep 14
<tyhicks> larsu: of last year?
<larsu> tyhicks: sorry, yes, September 2014
 * tyhicks nods
<tyhicks> now that I think about it, I'm pretty sure those unrequested reply messages caused me a lot of headache while developing the apparmor mediation in dbus-daemon
<larsu> calling the method on accountsservice manually doesn't trigger the warning for me
<jjohansen> yeah those unrequested replies are evil
<jdstrand> tyhicks: I was going to mention that, but didn't want to confuse the issue
 * qengho afk.
<chefpv> anyone home?
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-09-23
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> larsu: oh, doing systemd pull requests now :)
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> hey pitti, how are you?
<pitti> didrocks: quite fine, thanks! went to play badminton with some friends yesterday
<pitti> didrocks: et toi ?
<didrocks> pitti: starting to get a little bit sick, let's see how it evolves today
<pitti> didrocks: erk :/
 * TheMuso waves hello.
<TheMuso> Getting sick sucks.
<didrocks> hey TheMuso!
<TheMuso> Hey didrocks, get better soon. :)
<didrocks> thanks ;)
<larsu> good morning!
<larsu> pitti: indeed -  I want to drop in to the conference after all ;)
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey larsu
<seb128> what conference?
<larsu> seb128: systemd has a conference in Berlin in November
<pitti> hey seb128
<pitti> larsu: it might actually be that I can't come :/
<larsu> and I made a tiniest commit :)
<larsu> pitti: oh?!
<pitti> larsu: we originally planned to have the sprint in London, and so I could have flewn over from London to Berlin on Thursday evening
<seb128> oh, ok
<pitti> larsu: but now Steve says the office is already booked so we'll have the core sprint in the US instead
<pitti> larsu: I can still try to fly on Thu evening and arrive in Berlin Friday noon, but I'll be an utter wreck
<didrocks> good morning larsu! re seb128
<seb128> re didrocks :-)
<seb128> hum
<seb128> what's going on with armhf autopkgtests?
<seb128> gtk has been uploaded yesterday afternoon and all those are still inprogress
<larsu> pitti: ah ... complicated :)
<larsu> didrocks: morning!
<seb128> same for pulseaudio
<seb128> pitti, ^ is that just backlog?
<pitti> Listing queues ...
<pitti> debci-wily-armhf 312
<pitti> sorry .. KDE tests take an aching amount of time
<seb128> oh, right, KDE spam uploads
<seb128> pitti, danke
<pitti> I started a second worker on all 8 ARM boxes
<pitti> this sohuld increase throughput
<pitti> but still a lot of backlog, sorry
<seb128> no worry
<pitti> if it can't catch up fast enough, we could temporarily disable testing on ARM
<seb128> well, I don't think any of those is urgent, though they want to build beta images today
<seb128> so unsure how much that can become an issue for that
<seb128> Saviq, ^
<Saviq> seb128, tx
<seb128> yw
<pitti> I also pinged infinity in #u-devel
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<pitti> so one KDE test takes roughly 30 to 60 mins
<pitti> we can run 16 in parallel
<pitti> so we are looking at roughly a day's worth of backlog
<pitti> (some take much longer as they hang forever)
<seb128> bah
<seb128> so using the indicator-session to pick another user and login back to my user doesn't unlock the session since a few days here :-/
 * pitti tries
<seb128> and since yesterday unity displays the old compiz alt-tab switcher over the unity one
<pitti> seb128: same here -- I type my pwd into lightdm, and then again into the screensaver
<seb128> hikiko, andyrock, Trevinho, ^ known?
<seb128> pitti, thanks for confirming :-)
<seb128> pitti, could it be a logind issue? Trevinho said they were listening to the logind signal and that unity did change that code
<pitti> seb128: it certainly could be, but if they changed that code they should know better about the details?
<seb128> pitti, sorry, that was meant as "didn't"
<seb128> it started before yesterday's unity update for me
<seb128> was there any systemd change that might create issue? is that worth trying to downgrade that one?
<pitti> seb128: last relevant change (225-1ubuntu1) was on Sept 5
<seb128> hum, that's too old
<seb128> though I didn't test switcher users much recently, especially when I was on holidays
<seb128> so could be some weeks old
<seb128> can I just downgrade logind without systemd?
<pitti> seb128: no, it's the same binary package
<seb128> k, no worry, let me try that
<seb128> pitti, reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1498775
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1498775 in unity (Ubuntu) "Greeter auth doesn't unlock unity lockscreen" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> I'm going to try downgrade some of the components, but first eating something
<pitti> seb128: oh, that breakfast thing -- high time indeed :)
<hikiko> seb128, I have no idea why I am dist-upgrading
<hikiko> and reinstall
<hikiko> to see what you mean
<hikiko> or you just compiled the new unity trunk?
<larsu> oh wow no app menu on eog?
<seb128> hikiko, no, I'm just using wily
<seb128> larsu, right, that's the bug I mentioned the other day, we have a patch on Unity that disable it
<seb128> Laney said it was to avoid the double "Eog Eog" in the unity panel
<seb128> e.g title and menu having the same name
<seb128> which was ok when we had the menubar
<seb128> but we don't have it now...
<seb128> hikiko, looks like I had the static application switcher plugin enabled in compiz, unsure why
<larsu> seb128: I know I wrote this, but back then there was still a menu bar
<larsu> now we have nothing
<larsu> ah well I'm 50% into a fix anyway
<seb128> great
<seb128> larsu, yeah, which is why I pointed it, current situation means no way to access preferences
<seb128> thanks for working on it
<larsu> got it
<larsu> yw!
<hikiko> seb128, so, when you disable it it's ok?
 * seb128 is offline for some minutes, playing downgrade game with systemd/lightdm/unity to found when that double lock screen started
<seb128> hikiko, yes
<hikiko> cool :)
<pitti> qengho: FTR, chromium-browser's tests are still broken: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#chromium-browser
<didrocks> pitti: I guess he was expecting that from yesterday's meeting: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/09/22/%23ubuntu-desktop.html#t15:51
<pitti> didrocks: ah, thanks
<Laney> yo
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you?
<larsu> morning Laney!
 * larsu shaves yaks
<didrocks> morning Laney
<Laney> hi yak busters
<Laney> we came last in the picture round but won the main pub quiz last night!
<Laney> feelin' gooood
<Laney> how are you all?
<larsu> nice!
<pitti> hey Laney!
<larsu> congrats
<pitti> Laney: congrats!
<Laney> prize is 8 pints ;-)
<Laney> hey pitti
<pitti> Laney: I hope you didn't drink that all by yourself :)
<Laney> saving it for next week
<pitti> ah, you don't need to spend it right away?
<Laney> its physical form is a voucher :)
<seb128> Laney, pitti, didrocks, could anyone just have a glance to http://paste.ubuntu.com/12529579/ to see if it looks ok to them?
<seb128> the configuration should have "[Seat:*]"
<seb128> seems to work from a local test, just want a +1 before uploading
<pitti> seb128: ah, it's literally ... that
<pitti> seb128: LGTM
<seb128> pitti, danke
 * seb128 uploads
<Laney> nice
<Laney> I saw a bug yesterday about autologin not working, does it fix that?
<Laney> what changed?
<seb128> Laney, well it fixes the new install one
<seb128> what changed you mean?
<seb128> lightdm syntax changes in the wily cycle
<seb128> it used to be [SeatDefaults]
<seb128> and is [Seat:*] now
<seb128> robert_ancell did http://launchpadlibrarian.net/214773980/user-setup_1.48ubuntu5_1.48ubuntu6.diff.gz
<seb128> but he didn't escape correctly
<seb128> so the grep and sed were failing
<Laney> oh right
<Laney> I just wondered by it became broken
<seb128> k
<seb128> that fixes installs
<seb128> somebody mentioned upgraded systems to have issues
<seb128> but I'm unsure if we have code doing config migration, to me it looks like lightdm has compat code for the old format
<seb128> I emailed robert about that
<Laney> cool
<Laney> funny
<Laney> I misread update_output as tellling me that glib wasn't installable
<Laney> was going mad trying to reproduce it
<Laney> "accepted: glib2.0"
 * Laney fail
<seb128> haha
<pitti> lol
<seb128> can we get the stable update for beta?!
<pitti> Laney: yeah, I hinted it as chromium's tests are known broken
<Laney> for tomorrow... doubt it
<seb128> :-(
<Laney> uploading that to sid this morning though
<seb128> I can do the update now if you want
<seb128> oh, ok
<Laney> unless you want to do it there :-)
<Laney> you can do _source uploads to debian now
<seb128> well I can fake sync
<seb128> right, but I'm not going to upload glib without runtime test it on a debian system
<seb128> and I don't have one handy
<Laney> pfft, testing, you old people
<Laney> you're lucky that my changelogs parse correctly
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> that unity lock screen issue is getting annoying
<pitti> I have an LXDE install
<seb128> doesn't happen if I downgrade unity+systemd+lightdm
<seb128> but downgraded only one of those is not enough to fix it
<pitti> seb128: can you eliminate one of those by upgrading only one and it's still working?
<seb128> trying that now
<seb128> pitti, ok, upgraded back systemd bits and it's still working, you are off the hook ;-)
<pitti> seb128: phew :)
<seb128> k, seems the issue is due to lightdm...
<seb128> seems like that update is what creates the unity lockscreen/greeter issue
<seb128> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/218120238/lightdm_1.16.0-0ubuntu1_1.16.1-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<seb128> that change the pam config, unsure if unity doesn't like it
<seb128> andyrock, ^
<seb128> no andyrock today?
<seb128> nor Trevinho?
<willcooke> seb128, andyrock is probably at classes and Trevinho starts later/works later
<willcooke> oh, also
<willcooke> good morning
<willcooke> I forgot today
<seb128> hey willcooke :-)
<seb128> k
<seb128> sometime it's difficult to know when they are supposed to be online
<Laney> andyrock: can you at least add a comment when you make a bug Opinion please?
<Laney> talking about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1158010
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1158010 in unity (Ubuntu) "Shutdown dialog asks a yes/no question but doesn't offer a binary choice" [Undecided,Opinion]
<Laney> https://youtu.be/pWdd6_ZxX8c
<larsu> perfect :D
<larsu> (also good catch on that - I've never actually noticed that text)
<Laney> 2013 Laney was observant
<larsu> ya
<larsu> I remember fighting hard against the introduction of that dialog
<Laney> :(
<Laney> the tide is powerful
<Azufre> hi
<Azufre> why i can not find the alternatives desktop of ubuntu in the official site?
<Azufre> i just can download a Ubuntu with Unity but i don't find the Xubuntu or Lubuntu options
<Laney> What do you want to do?
<Laney> If you want to download a particular flavour then why not go via their website?
<Azufre> but is not an official options from canonical the other dekstops?
<Azufre> i need to install some ubuntu  for my grandpa laptop but he have a very old portable pc
<Laney> Sure they are built by Canonical, but supported by the flavours themselves
<Laney> so if you want try xubuntu: http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<Azufre> ok thanks
<Azufre> i don't understand why the are not listed on the 'mainpage' of ubuntu
 * desrt yawns
<desrt> acquired L7 last night at around midnight
 * desrt can now self-deploy L5 portals
<seb128> hey desrt
<desrt> good morning :)
 * didrocks wouldn't have bet desrt to play that long… congrats man!
<seb128> you are addicted to this game ;-)
<desrt> it's didrocks' fault
<didrocks> what? I deny any responsability
<didrocks> just showing up the basics :p
<didrocks> to help a friend
<desrt> didrocks: we're totally gonna play in london, right? :)
<didrocks> desrt: it's been a year and half I didn't play it :p
<desrt> best part of being L7 (and even more with L8): not constantly running out of R4 :)
<didrocks> waow, there are so many portals now near my home
<didrocks> insane, there is not at all the sense of "ownership"
<desrt> didrocks: it's a different world these days
<desrt> didrocks: we could use a good agent like you
<didrocks> ahah :)
<larsu> desrt: remember how we talked about window-specific gmenu sections once? I think we need this now.
<larsu> desrt: gmenu ist just not very useful without (especially with the automatic resource stuf)
<larsu> *stuff
 * larsu proposes <section from="win.identifier" /> and gtk_application_window_add_menu_section (window, id, menu)
<Laney> https://buildd.debian.org/status/fetch.php?pkg=glib2.0&arch=amd64&ver=2.46.0-1&stamp=1443009041 https://buildd.debian.org/status/fetch.php?pkg=glib2.0&arch=i386&ver=2.46.0-1&stamp=1443009390
<Laney> what happened to break this test?
<larsu> good question :/
<Laney> it passes on other architectures
 * Laney is running it in a loop
<Laney> ._.
<desrt> larsu: i agree with this.  someone needs to write a patch :)
<desrt> larsu: also: figure out how the heck this works on dbus......
<desrt>  /org/gnome/gedit/windows/1/identifier i guess
<larsu> ya...
<desrt> or maybe /org/gnome/gedit/windows/1/menus/identifier
<larsu> I have no better idea either :/
<desrt> i like that more
<larsu> indeed, with "menus"
<desrt> beyond that, the logic is _fairly_ simple
<desrt> until you start thinking about how you'd make this work with the tracker
<desrt> ie: how do you 'feed' it the correct external context?
<desrt> we either need another GActionGroup-like abstraction (GMenuGroup anyone?) or some callback-based mechanism
<desrt> or abuse the muxer
<larsu> I was thinking callbacks
<desrt> the muxer already deals in accels, so why not also menus?
<larsu> the muxer already does too much
<larsu> hm, indeed
<desrt> it's sort of the logical place for it
<desrt> since we expect menus to traverse the same hierarchy as actions
<larsu> so the muxer would have set_menu_section() and get_menu_section() ?
<desrt> just menu
<larsu> yeah
<desrt> it's sort of complicated, though
<desrt> the namespacing is out of whack
<desrt> the action group for the window is associated via "win"
<desrt> but we would want this associated via "win.history" or whatever
<desrt> which points to using GActionGroup itself as the mediator
<larsu> how is this out of whack?
<larsu> seems reasonable to me
<desrt> muxer_set_menu_section() wouldn't work properly, i'm saying
<seb128> hum
<larsu> why not?
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1498945 claims that glib 2.45.7->8 makes evo ews not work
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1498945 in glib2.0 (Ubuntu) "[libglib2.0] evolution + evolution-ews" [Undecided,New]
<desrt> because the identifier would have to be "win.history"
<desrt> which means that the things that attach "win" actions wouldn't necessarily have to be associated with "win"
<desrt> which is very very odd
<desrt> i think what we want to do is add a new interface on GActionGroup for get_menu()
<larsu> no
<desrt> for dbus action groups that would be implemented by appending "/menus/<identifier>" to the dbus path and requesting a dbusmenumodel
<larsu> I still don't understand the problem. The muxer would be identified by "win" and hold a menu named "history"
<desrt> muxers don't have prefixes
<desrt> groups do
<desrt> muxers are the repository for the root namespace...
<desrt> this really really needs to be done as an extension to GActionGroup
<larsu> ah indeed, they mux things
 * larsu messed this up
<desrt> which is _weird_ by the name
<desrt> but really works sort of nicely when you think about it
<larsu> I thought we had one for app and win, but we have *one*
<desrt> well, we chain, right... ? :)
<desrt> we actually _do_ have one for the app and win
<larsu> yeah but at the top level we have one
<desrt> but they are not named like that
<desrt> so ya.. it's all very simple
<desrt> GActionGroup grows new _get_menu() method
<larsu> the benifit of having it in gactiongroup is that we wouldn't have to touch so many things
<desrt> GSimpleActionGroup implements it with a hashtable and setters
<larsu> but actions and menus were nicely separated before :/
<desrt> we expose that in the GtkWidget tree in the usual way, plus on GtkApplication and GtkApplicationWindow
<desrt> GDBusActionGroup implements it by getting a GDBusMenuModel at the appropriate subpath
<desrt> and for exporting we ... do something
<desrt> but think about the reason for the separation
<desrt> note also that we have gtk_application_get_menu_by_id()
<larsu> what's with that?
<larsu> that's separate, no?
<desrt> it's the resources thing
<larsu> I know
<desrt> useful for forming gear menus and the like
<larsu> ish
<larsu> for example: eog pulls out the resources itself when constructing a window
<desrt> well, in the beautiful future we can just have a menu-name property on GtkMenuButton and have it mine it out of the muxer
<larsu> so they have a new copy of the menu model
<larsu> so they can just not care about the window-specific menus
<desrt> ya.  gedit used to do it this way too
<larsu> and simply insert them
<desrt> then they fixed their code ;)
<larsu> well
<larsu> you can't really have window-specific dynamic menus with this
<desrt> (i know it doesn't work for eog this way now, but this is what we are discussing)
<larsu> I know, I'm fixing it
<larsu> but I can't fix it properly until we have this
<desrt> the only tricky bit is making sure the app and the window export the menus properly
<desrt> and here's the fun part:
<larsu> and when do you switch the dynamic sections?
<desrt> do we add _list_menus() on GActionGroup interface
<desrt> ?
<larsu> we don't export a menu per window
<desrt> if we do that, then we could make the action group exporter take care of the menu exporting automatically
<desrt> which has a nice symmetry with the automatic handling on the other side
<desrt> but it means that we need changed signals and _probably_ also need, then, to export this list on dbus as well
<desrt> (with change signals there, too)
<larsu> yeah we should do that
<desrt> so this is worrying now
<larsu> everything else would feel hacky I presume
<desrt> because either we're going to spam the bus with menus nobody cares about or we need to adjust the GActionGroup dbus protocol (which is something i've wanted to do for a while anyway)
<larsu> to be like the menu one? subscribing and all?
<desrt> yes
<desrt> this model is very nice
<larsu> this is turning out to be a very big yak
<desrt> at least until our magical explicit-subscription beautiful kdbus future
<desrt> it is!
<desrt> this is why it wasn't done yet :)
<larsu> desrt: tell me how to implement this now
<desrt> do you want to shave the whole yak?
<larsu> yes
<desrt> because you kinda need to...
<desrt> can it wait until london?
<desrt> we could take a day or two on this together
<larsu> it's impossible to even do now
<larsu> eog has a open with menu per window
<larsu> which is in a popover (so might stay open)
<larsu> so I can't just switch the application_get_menu_by_id() section around
 * larsu hates this
 * desrt shrugs
<larsu> desrt: yes, it can. We need this for 15.10, but not with all the changes (I'm already preparing a much smaller patch)
<desrt> okay
<desrt> let's allocate a day or two in london to this
<larsu> desrt: don't shrug. This is the biggest shortcoming of gmenumodel, because *every* app needs this
<desrt> i think we covered all of the important bits in this discussion
<larsu> ya, could do
<desrt> i'll start thinking about the new dbus protocol
<larsu> I think I'll start hacking on it before to see how it feels
<larsu> yeah I might not get into that yet
<desrt> something else i want to scratch off at the same time is the 'in transition' thing mclasen was asking about
<desrt> maybe also per-target enabled states
<larsu> ui elements?
<desrt> like prelighting in switches
<desrt> for turning on bluetooth or whatever
<larsu> yes we should fix that
<larsu> it's a pain
<larsu> especially with switches
<larsu> because they have such a weird quasi-model api
<larsu> if you mix that with actions, you almost always get it wrong
<desrt> and the other todo: the per-target enable/disable business
<larsu> what do we need that for?
<desrt> for simple enum/flags-type actions this makes sense, even if we can't possibly hope to do it in the general sense
<desrt> like if we have a radiobutton group for connect using: bluetooth/wired/wifi/magic
<larsu> ah, indeed
<desrt> with detailed actions connectwith::bluetooth, etc.
<larsu> desrt: gotta run real quick to pick up a ... package
<desrt> and we want to disable only "magic" because there is no magic, but leave the others enabled
<larsu> let's do this in London
<desrt> good luck :)
<desrt> yup
<larsu> thanks :)
 * larsu liked the magic example
<pitti> infinity, jdstrand: FYI, re-enabling armhf in britney; queue is down to 8
<pitti> err, that was supposed to go into #u-devel
<flexiondotorg> seb128, I've respun the Ubuntu MATE isos so they now include user-setup 1.48ubuntu7
<flexiondotorg> But this issue is still present - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/user-setup/+bug/1498544
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1498544 in user-setup (Ubuntu) "Autologin not correctly enabled on 15.10 installations" [High,Fix released]
<seb128> flexiondotorg, patches are welcome
<seb128> flexiondotorg, said differently, I've no idea why the fix is not working, I fixed an issue I saw with the shell code and it worked copied in a local script, I'm unsure how to test user-setup
<seb128> so somebody who understands that better is going to need to do it
<flexiondotorg> seb128, OK, I'll take a look.
<seb128> flexiondotorg, thanks
<seb128> flexiondotorg, it might be that somebody needs to import the updated user-setup in ubiquity
<seb128> unsure how that works but I saw ubiquity changelog mentioning such imports
<seb128> cyphermox probably knows if that's needed
<cyphermox> yes, that's exactly it
<cyphermox> I can update ubiquity now
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks
<seb128> flexiondotorg, ^
<flexiondotorg> seb128, cyphermox Thanks.
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Anything I can do to help?
<seb128> still no Trevinho or andyrock?
<larsu> seb128: haven't seen them all day
<Trevinho> seb128: I'm here, did I miss any ping?
<seb128> yeah, same here
<larsu> oh hi Trevinho :)
<seb128> Trevinho, yes, you did, several this morning
<Trevinho> seb128: I was in the call :)
<seb128> Trevinho, should watch this channel :-/
<Trevinho> Ouch... /me reads backlog
<larsu> Trevinho: did you file that bug we talked about yesterday (argb windows for csd)? I'd like to subscribe myself
<seb128> Trevinho, I tracked down bug #1498775 to the lightdm change to support "audit"
<ubot5> bug 1498775 in unity (Ubuntu) "Greeter auth doesn't unlock unity lockscreen" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1498775
<seb128> Trevinho, unsure why, do you know if unity would need to catch up with pam config changes from lightdm or something?
<seb128> Trevinho, I guess it's more one for andyrock though?
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah, he's more on that...
<Trevinho> seb128: did lightdm changed anything on PAM?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> Trevinho, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/218120238/lightdm_1.16.0-0ubuntu1_1.16.1-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<seb128> is the diff of that update
<seb128> +session required        pam_loginuid.so
<seb128> though you said you were listening to logind
<Trevinho> seb128: adding that to the unity.pam file fixes the issue?
<Trevinho> pam_loginuid.so
<seb128> so unsure why that has an impact
<Trevinho> seb128:  it might, but not sure what that module does
<seb128> maybe we should ask tyhicks
<seb128> he did the lightdm change
<tyhicks> seb128: I don't see how the modified pam config would cause that bug
<seb128> tyhicks, I don't know what cause it, but that lightdm change is what creates the double unlock issue
<seb128> I downgraded/upgraded lightdm several times and confirmed
<tyhicks> hrm
<Trevinho> seb128: have you tried to hack your unity.pam also?
<seb128> Trevinho, no, I don't understand pam enough to do that
<Trevinho> seb128: mh ok, I also don't think unity needs it...
<tyhicks> I'm trying some ideas
<seb128> tyhicks, thanks
<tyhicks> seb128: if you enter your password a second time, does it log you in?
<tyhicks> (it does here... just wanting to verify that's the case with you too)
<seb128> tyhicks, yes
<seb128> it's just that it's supposed to unblock directly and not ask again
<tyhicks> seb128: there should be no password prompt at all?
<seb128> tyhicks, the greeter should unlock the session
<seb128> Trevinho mentioned that unity listens to some logind signal for that
<Trevinho> Yeah, let me be more precise
<tyhicks> seb128: but should you have to enter the password to return back to the original session?
<seb128> tyhicks, yes, on the unity-greeter
<tyhicks> ok
<Trevinho> So, we connect to org.freedesktop.login1.Session.Lock/Unlock signals
<Trevinho> seb128: can you verify wether the unlocked signal is emitted for you?
<seb128> Trevinho, sorry in an hangout then I need to go for sport, but can try tomorrow morning
<Trevinho> seb128: ok, that's fine... I can check that as well
<Trevinho> seb128: as for the switcher, was just a configuration mess I guess
<seb128> seems so
<seb128> it might be due to me
<seb128> I played with cairo-dock yesterday trying to see if the unity-control-center icon changed when changing panels
<Trevinho> ah, i see
<Trevinho> larsu: as back to your thing... I didn't open any bug yet
<Trevinho> I mean for the argb
<Trevinho> larsu: so there were two things discussing, and they mixed up, so the other thing was related to the double eog/eog panel/deco entry, right?
<tyhicks> Trevinho: looks like it has to do with the pam changes :/
<tyhicks> Trevinho: I'll have to find some time to dig into it some more later today
<Trevinho> hm, tyhicks what that model does?
<seb128> tyhicks, can you comment on the bug? just to avoid that robert_ancell or others dup work not knowing somebody started looking
<larsu> Trevinho: that's different and I'm fixing that (by putting a traditional menu on eog)
<Trevinho> larsu: I see, although maybe that could be fixed for every app.. By checking whether the win name matches the menu, and update accordingly for example...
<Trevinho> larsu: for the ARGB thing, instead, I've checked, but unity doesn't do anything special for those windows (a part from not adding decorations), so I guess that gtk should react differently in our scenario
<larsu> Trevinho: hm? Last time I checked unity didn't draw shadows
<larsu> and you said this is hard, because the windows are not rectangular
<Trevinho> larsu: ah, yeah... right... I had saved a change, let me retry it
<larsu> thanks :)
<Trevinho> larsu: I was thinking you were speaking of the corners not being transparent
<larsu> I am
<larsu> they're not because it's disabled in gtk
<larsu> and I'm going to enable it as soon as unity can deal with it
<larsu> the check is in gtkwindow.c pretty obvious if you want to try
<Trevinho> what would be the change in gtk? Enabling argb or what?
<Trevinho> yeah, ok
<larsu> yes
<larsu> it's just an if
<Trevinho> k... adding to my list
<Laney> bye!
<larsu> Laney: good night!
<willcooke> g'night
<andyrock> hey
<andyrock> Trevinho: no putting +session required        pam_loginuid.so
<andyrock> in unity.pam
<andyrock> does not make sense
<Trevinho> andyrock: yeah, in fact it was my guess
<andyrock> seb128: does reverting lightdm fix the issue?
<andyrock> also we had some changes in unity that could cause this issue
<Trevinho> andyrock: it seems so
<Trevinho> andyrock: check with tyhicks also
<tyhicks> Trevinho: reverting the lightdm pam changes, even while keeping the lightdm code changes, results in the expected behavior
<andyrock> tyhicks: any idea how why this is happening?
<andyrock> have you tried to check if the logind signal is emitted?
<tyhicks> andyrock: I haven't had a chance to look into it yet
<tyhicks> andyrock: I haven't investigated whether logind is emitting a signal
<tyhicks> andyrock: the pam_loginuid module simply writes the uid to /proc/self/loginuid
<tyhicks> andyrock: I'm guessing that affects logind in some way
<andyrock> well let me know if you need help investigating the issue
<andyrock> tyhicks: at least for the unity side
<tyhicks> andyrock: thanks! I hope to get to it soon
<qengho> good night!
<ochosi> Sweet5hark: still enjoying libocon i presume? :)
<Sweet5hark> ochosi: umm, yes. fratically generating slideware ...
<ochosi> :>
<ochosi> good luck then!
<desrt> so uh... gonna go out and meet with a couple of friends
<desrt> goodnight everybody!
 * desrt will probably be around later in the evening a bit
<robert_ancell> hi all
<attente> bye, bbl
<TheMuso> Morning folks.
<TheMuso> Back in a bit, gotta run some errands.
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-09-24
 * TheMuso returns.
<andyrock> good night all
<Trevinho> 'night (or morning) all
<duflu> Trevinho: Heh. Night
<duflu> (morning)
<duflu> and soon afternoon
<Trevinho> :-)
<robert_ancell> bye all
<didrocks> good morning
<TheMuso> Hey didrocks. Feeling better today?
<didrocks> TheMuso: not really, woke up at 2am and couldn't sleep again until 4…
<didrocks> TheMuso: thanks for asking though :)
<didrocks> nothing really worrying, it's just a cold, but enough to feel uneasy
<TheMuso> didrocks: Yeah, I know.
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> hey pitti!
<pitti> bonjour didrocks !
<hikiko> hello all
<didrocks> hey hikiko
<Sweet5hark> goood morning (from mission: at conference)!
<didrocks> hey Sweet5hark
<Sweet5hark> didrocks: heya.
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<didrocks> hey seb128
<Sweet5hark> seb128: heya
<seb128> re didrocks :-)
<seb128> hey Sweet5hark
<pitti> bonjour seb128 !
<seb128> pitti, hey, wie gehts?
<pitti> seb128: gut, danke!
<pitti> seb128: a bit tired, two hours of Badminton on Tue and two hours of Basketball last night take some toll :)
<pitti> but it was great
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> I had 3 hours of tennis yesterday, feeling a bit tired as well today
<pitti> seb128: 3! wow
<seb128> yeah, it was fun ;-)
<seb128> they do mixed groups on wednesday evening, anyone can show up and they and each hours there is a round where you play with different people
<seb128> -and they
<pitti> seb128: oh, that's fun! so you don't adjust too much to only one or two players
<seb128> right
<seb128> it's also often doubles
<seb128> depending of the number of people showing up
<seb128> great fun ;-)
<seb128> I often do two rounds but I stayed for a third one yesterday
 * pitti -> allergy shot, bbl
<pitti> re; ironically, the doctor is ill
<didrocks> ah :p
<seb128> seems like you didn't have to go far at least
<pitti> no, just 2 mins walking
<willcooke> ahoy
<seb128> hey willcooke
<TheMuso> Hey willcooke. :)
<didrocks> morning willcooke
<larsu> good morning!
<larsu> *yawn*
<willcooke> hey larsu, seb128, TheMuso, didrocks
<didrocks> morning larsu
<seb128> hey larsu TheMuso
<larsu> hehe that was quick
<Laney> hi ;-) (-;
<larsu> morning Laney!
<Laney> yay
<Laney> it's larsu!
<pitti> hey Laney!
<didrocks> hey hey Laney
<larsu> hey hey hey Laney
<Laney> oh it just gets better and better
<Laney> hey pitti and didrocks
<larsu> you just broke the chain :/
<Laney> forget that
<Laney> i'm too happy to see everyone
<larsu> awesome :)
<Laney> even in textual form
<Laney> what's up?
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you?
<larsu> not much. Drinkning tea after a night drinking a lot of beer
<larsu> *drinking even
<Laney> larsu: pink killer?
<Laney> seb128: MAN, YOU AS WELL
<larsu> nah, good old flensburger
<seb128> Laney, stop shouting, larsu has an hangover!
<larsu> hehe
<larsu> not really
<larsu> it wasn't *that* much
 * pitti hands larsu some Gurken
<Trevinho> morning...
<larsu> pitti: danke und gtuen morgen :)
<seb128> Trevinho, hey :-)
<seb128> how are you?
<didrocks> larsu: so, you drink, and I'm the sick guy, unfair!
<didrocks> hey Trevinho
<larsu> didrocks: get better!
<larsu> NOW
<didrocks> if only things were so simple
<pitti> didrocks: argh, cold caught you after all? :-(
<Trevinho> A bit tired, but ok (last night I closed my editor at 5 :-P)
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, I didn't resist Julie's microbes…
<didrocks> pitti: but of course *she* now feels really well…
<pitti> bah
<pitti> didrocks: you're supposed to not resist *her*, not her microbes
<didrocks> ;)
 * pitti hugs didrocks
 * didrocks hugs pitti back
<pitti> didrocks: some guy at basketball had a cold as well yesterday, I hope I did't catch it
<pitti> otherwise I'll bring the ubuflu to Budapest
<didrocks> pitti: argh, yeah, keep strong then to not be patient 0 :)
 * Laney watched Cordon a few weeks ago
<Laney> that was a fun series
<Laney> (speaking of patient 0...)
<pitti> I don't get the reference
<pitti> but only ~ 8 more OITNB episodes, afterwards I need a new series; is that a good one?
<Laney> It's about the outbreak of a virus :)
<Laney> yeah, it's not too deep but still quite fun
<pitti> ah, not on netflix
<Laney> the BBC was showing it
<Laney> even though it from Belgium
 * TheMuso -> EOD. Goodnight folks.
<Laney> I guess they started looking for non-English series to buy after the Killing proved so popular
<Laney> bye TheMuso!
<willcooke> g'night TheMuso
<didrocks> see you TheMuso
<seb128> davidcalle, looks like the fix from https://code.launchpad.net/~submarine/unity-scope-zotero/trunk never landed in Ubuntu, do you think you can get that uploaded?
<seb128> Trevinho, stop working so late! or sleep longer next day ;-)
<seb128> Trevinho, what did you hack on all night?
<davidcalle> seb128, what year is it?
<davidcalle> :-)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> davidcalle, I saw it when reviewing bugs with patches
<Trevinho> seb128: the more I work in the scrollbars, the  more issues I find...
<seb128> Trevinho, :-(
<Trevinho> seb128: I'm more focused when I've the long night for me ...
<Trevinho> And if something blocks me.... Then I just can't stop
<seb128> typical hacker behaviour ;-)
<davidcalle> seb128, thanks, I'll look into demoting that package from the distro asap ;-)
<seb128> davidcalle, wfm, less code to maintain!
<Trevinho> Sort of ;-)
<seb128> Trevinho, willcooke, do we expect the scrollbar changes to land for wily? we probably need ffe/uife for that
<davidcalle> seb128, more seriously, I don't even know if it still works, the maintainer has lost interest, I'll see what I can do about that
<Trevinho> seb128: in terms of UI nothing changes for the screenshots or... Anything docs related
<seb128> davidcalle, it's really a minor detail, unsure if anyone use that service, I just mentioned it because if we ship it we can as well have it to work
<davidcalle> seb128, indeed
<Trevinho> But as you prefer
<seb128> Trevinho, well, it does, we don't have overlay scroll thumbs anymore, right?
<seb128> well, I prefer less work
<seb128> maybe Laney has an opinion
<Laney> "the more issues I find" sounds worrying to slide in late :)
<seb128> Laney, do you think the scrollbar change in unity is a ffe?
<davidcalle> willcooke, I'll send you a mail soon about old python scopes we still ship and should kill :)
<willcooke> davidcalle, nice, that ties in with something I was going to talk to seb128 about
<willcooke> :)
<Trevinho> seb128: Yes, but that's only shown in mouse over and I don't think anyone used those for docs, but we can ask an UI fe
<willcooke> Trevinho, yeah, we'll need a UI FE
<seb128> Trevinho, well, it's more the ffe, as Laney said, if it's non trivial code change and has potential to create issues it needs a risk/benefit evaluation
<Trevinho> Laney: not in the new code, but issues that are alredy there for years
<Laney> well...
<Laney> I don't think it's really bad to ride the time based release cycle instead of pushing risky things through the freeze
<Laney> but if you think it will have 0 new bugs then file the request and see what happens
 * didrocks is fighting our jenkins tests system again…
<hikiko> Trevinho, Trevinho Trevinho ping!
<hikiko> #ubuntukylin-devel
<willcooke> We need to decide which is better:  New OSB in some/most apps and old OSB in the dash but we know it's status vs same OSB in dash and apps and the risk therein
<willcooke> Personally, I think having different OSB in the dash vs apps is worth a FFE to fix
<Trevinho> Laney: I don't think there are new bugs... It's just that there were bugs inside nux or the dash, that we just ignored till now... And since I'm there I don't want to leave them around
<didrocks> willcooke: +1, but then, we need to evaluate the risk (but yeah, we already have enough inconsistency in that area to not add more)
<Trevinho> I guess you could evaluate the code, it's actually a simplification of things
<Laney> The procedure is that you file the bug and make your arguments in there
<Laney> You might want to get a PPA which other people can try too
<Trevinho> Laney: yeah, as always...
<seb128> Trevinho, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1446081 has a 1 liner patch to use GTK_ICON_LOOKUP_FORCE_SIZE, could you review it?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1446081 in unity (Ubuntu) "Incorrect scaling of launcher icons" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Trevinho> seb128: ok
<seb128> Trevinho, thanks
<Trevinho> I'll check that after the meeting with kylin
<attente> hi
<Laney> attente: !?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
<larsu> attente: err...
<larsu> insomnia?
<Laney> working early
<Laney> in order to go out bouldering in the afternoon
<Laney> yes?
<attente> yup!
<Laney> \o/
<attente> to both maybe...
<seb128> hey attente
<larsu> attente: morning!
<happyaron> attente: morning
<attente> good morning guys :)
<didrocks> morning attente ;)
<didrocks> hey happyaron, you around! :)
<seb128> attente, seems there is a patch on bug #1226962 , do you know if that's still an issue/maybe you could have a look to the change to see if it makes sense?
<ubot5> bug 1226962 in unity-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Hotkeys not functional in non-latin keyboard layout" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1226962
<attente> seb128: sure, i think one of those is from the ppa that we couldn't add to archive because holding shift would change the layout back if the switching shortcut used shift
<seb128> attente, oh, ok
<willcooke> morning attente
<Trevinho> larsu: as per bug 1446081, do you think we should always use GTK_ICON_LOOKUP_FORCE_SIZE in unity? As we currently do it in /some/ places... While it seems that it changed its behavior recently
<ubot5> bug 1446081 in unity (Ubuntu) "Incorrect scaling of launcher icons" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1446081
<larsu> going for lunch with my sister in mitte, might be gone for a bit longer than usual
<larsu> Trevinho: sorry about the timing. I'll have look when I'm back
<Laney> Trevinho: have you noticed that d-feet's icon in the dash is weird?
<Laney> you get the top left quarter or so
<Trevinho> Laney: yeah, no worries
<Laney> HA
<Trevinho> Laney: it might be the same thing
<Trevinho> Laney: we use it /somewhere/
<larsu> Trevinho: short answer: we should for application icons
<larsu> and fix the theme for others
<Laney> actually this only happens on my laptop but not desktop
<Laney> weird
<Trevinho> larsu: even for indicators?
<Trevinho> Laney: your laptop is lying
<Laney> clearly
<larsu> Trevinho: indicators have app icons as well (messaging menu, sound)
<Trevinho> ok, ok
 * Trevinho puts it everywhere
<Trevinho> So normal behavior is now that we try to get the icon with size that is closer to the one we requested, right?
<Trevinho> (by using lookup with size)
<Trevinho> Laney: my d-feet is fine, though
<Laney> WOAH gnome-screenshot crashed
<seb128> Laney, d-feet is fine here, your laptop is hidpi/use scaling?
<Laney> ye
<Trevinho> Laney: 2x?
<seb128> maybe has to do with it?
<Laney> 2× indeed
 * Trevinho adds that
<Trevinho> Laney: ok, that triggers it
<Laney> if this same fix doesn't resolve it then I'll file a bug
<Laney> not that urgent, I only notice it on d-feet
<Trevinho> Laney: I guess it's a different thing
<Trevinho> Laney: yeah, but it's caused by something else, so I'd like to know what
<Trevinho> probably because gtk image use scaling for loading them...
<Trevinho> while we do that by ourselves
<Laney> if you right click it then the icon is correct there
<Trevinho> like... load_at_scale...
<Trevinho> yep, I saw it
<Laney> alright, I'll file it, just for you :)
<Trevinho> :)
 * Trevinho opened unity at 2x in his non-hdpi monitor... and well, wow... How nice it is!?!
<Trevinho> You should give a try to 4x to see the same thing :D
<Trevinho> in dash we've just low quality "arrows", but they should be fixed soon
<Trevinho> Laney: we've the same also with Trusty's gtk/gio... And, can you scroll your full app list to see if you see something else?
<Trevinho> (that's the only one for me)
<Laney> seems to be d-feet only
<hikiko> https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/1498712 look at all these bugs we don't have enough time to fix... :) willcooke Trevinho I guess that's important too isn't it? (accessibility + we have wrong position calculations when the desktop is transformed, in this case zoomed)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1498712 in Compiz "Screenshot while zoom grab different area" [High,Confirmed]
<hikiko> I think the offset has the size of the scaled decoration from a first quick look
<happyaron> hikiko: maybe it's something good to have Kylin people involved on those bugs, too
<hikiko> yes :) if you could help in any way that would be great happyaron ! many thanks!
<happyaron> hikiko: I saw the meeting with them was canceled, would be nice to raise it in next one
<hikiko> sure happyaron :) will do!
<willcooke> hikiko, that bug... I think it's worth putting on the list, but low priority
<hikiko> ok willcooke changed to low
<hikiko> oh noes...
<hikiko> willcooke, https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/1102024
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1102024 in compiz (Ubuntu) "[regression] Restoring a maximized Gnome Terminal window with keybinding fails to restore the original geometry" [Medium,Triaged]
<hikiko> our window ordering... seems to be wrong
<hikiko> if I open gimp
<hikiko> (with toolbox)
<hikiko> and then press the ctrl+super+up/down as he says
<hikiko> the toolbox is on top of the maximized window
<willcooke> terminal works fine for me
<willcooke> lemme try gimp
<Trevinho> happyaron: hey, we cancelled the next meeting because they told me there's a big national holiday during that time, not the next ones...
<Trevinho> happyaron: I mentioned about that also in the past meetings, but they're quite busy in doing new stuff now, so I hope they'll find time for bugs as well
<hikiko> it's because you don't have many win per application willcooke
<hikiko> gimp has 3 windows
<hikiko> and doesn't work well with gnome terminal :/
<willcooke> bug report says terminal
<willcooke> works fine for me
<willcooke> I'll try 15.10
<hikiko> I'll upload the video in a minute
<Trevinho> hikiko: so I'm getting that, however enhanced zoom is not enabled yet by default, and that's something we should actually do.... But We'd need the fix for launcher/dash before :)
<hikiko> I kno I kno...
<hikiko> :/
<hikiko> btw willcooke Trevinho https://transfer.sh/qEy90/maximized-term.ogv
<hikiko> that's what I mean :/
<willcooke> hikiko, opening behind gimp windows?
<hikiko> exactly willcooke
<willcooke> that's probably not a bug
<hikiko> although it's maximized
<hikiko> and it has the focus
<hikiko> and all windows are normal
<willcooke> gimp tool box windows are Utility Windows by default
<hikiko> (not always on top for example)
<hikiko> so utility windows are on top of the maximized ones?
<Trevinho> hikiko: ahhhh...
<hikiko> no if I do the same on xfce
<hikiko> the maximized win covers everything
<Trevinho> hikiko: I think that's a requirement of gimp, in order to be able to use it when the picture is maximzed
<Trevinho> or not?
<hikiko> no, if you have a 2nd indow manager or DE
<hikiko> you can try to do the same
<hikiko> and the maximized win goes on top
<willcooke> Gimp -> Prefs -> Window Management (near the bottom) -> Hint for docks and toolbox -> Set to normal window -> try again
<hikiko> !
<hikiko> ok
<hikiko> let me see
<Trevinho> willcooke: what about making gimp to be default in single-window mode, btw? I guess people coming from other™ OS® would prefer that
<willcooke> oh, and re-load gimp
<willcooke> Trevinho, yeah, I use it it single window mode all the time
<willcooke> and it will be for pocket desktop I expect
<Trevinho> indeed it's not installed by default, so it shouldn't be much under our radar, but I guess that forcing that would be a nice addition
<willcooke> Trevinho, for everyone who likes it, there will be someone who does not.  I don't think it's worth changing, but I don't really mind either way
<willcooke> anyway, that bug says terminal max and terminal restore sets the window to be still full screen - which is not what we are seeing
<happyaron> Trevinho: yes Oct 1-7 will be National day holidays
<Trevinho> indeed... But well, the thing is that: who already used it knows that can change things from settings. Instead the first-time user feeling that gets three windows opened is: "what the f....?!?"
<Trevinho> happyaron: I love your holidays :D
<willcooke> Trevinho, fair point
<Trevinho> I thought we had many national holidays here, but well... Chinese people beaten Italians again :)
<Trevinho> (actually we've less NH than UK I think)
<happyaron> LOL
<davmor2> Trevinho: we only have like 9 days iirc
<Laney> https://www.timeanddate.com/holidays/china/
<Laney> SRSLY
<hikiko> willcooke, I changed to normal and I still get the bug
<Trevinho> http://edge.alluremedia.com.au/uploads/businessinsider/2015/01/Wego.jpg
<hikiko> "bug"
<hikiko> maybe it's not
<willcooke> hikiko, ?!?!?!  wmf :D
<willcooke> wfm
<Trevinho> italy has 11, but it's flexible as we don't have bank days as in UK, so if an holiday is during the weekend we loose it :( (So I guess, it happens everywhere else)
<willcooke> hikiko, trying on 15.10
<willcooke> urgh
<willcooke> downloading gimp @ 45k a sec
<Trevinho> nice
<hikiko> no no
<hikiko> willcooke,
<hikiko> no
<davmor2> Laney: difference is iirc china get no other days off that is like our 25 plus national
<hikiko> pebcak!
<willcooke> \o/
<hikiko> gimp needed reboot
<hikiko> restart
<hikiko> sorry
<hikiko> :p
<willcooke> nw
<hikiko> cool one bug less!
<willcooke> \m/
 * willcooke didn't know about utility windows until now
<willcooke> I wonder if u8 supports that
<Trevinho> willcooke: I don't think so :)
<willcooke> I should speak to robert_ancell about them in xmir rootless
<Trevinho> willcooke: there was a discussion IIRC and a doc about this (by JohnLea)
<willcooke> ah, kk
<Trevinho> (i might find it if you want)
 * Trevinho hopes in drive domain search
<Trevinho> hikiko: I was looking at https://trello.com/b/9YvUSYqq/unity-7, it looks like you've three tasks in progress... I guess you can adjust them to reflect proper status
<willcooke> Trevinho, I remember reading it - it was about a million pages long
<willcooke> s/remember/read it but forgot all the content
<Trevinho> willcooke: however, I don't think gimp will run natively there until we don't get the gtk3 port
<Trevinho> (not sure what's its status)
<willcooke> yeah, it'll be Xmir, but maybe xmir rootless
<willcooke> *maybe*
<Trevinho> It's funny that the GimpToolKit is at 3.0 (heading to 4.0), and gimp is still on 2
<willcooke> urgh - gimp downloading at 17k sec now.  I think my router needs a reboot
<Trevinho> do you have fiber or what?
<willcooke> 2 x vdsl
<Trevinho> ah, nice... I've VDSL as well. But just one :o
<Trevinho> how much is the speed there?
<willcooke> in theory I should be able to download a from a single server @ 40 Mbps
<Trevinho> ah, so... 40 x2..
<willcooke> If I'm downloading from multiple servers (e.g. iso torrents of Ubuntu) then I should be able to hit 80 -> 100 Mbps
<Trevinho> Mh, I've 30 Mbps, but they should be upgrade it to 50 at some point.... And next year FTTH finally (300Mbps).
 * Trevinho dreams
<willcooke> I went from 8 Mbps x 2 to 40/50 (depending on the weather) x 2
<willcooke> I thought that would be soooo much that I could drop one of the lines
<willcooke> but no
<Trevinho> Ahah
<willcooke> MOAR GBS
<Trevinho> Well, at the end if you end up in a server that is not responsive as it should, it doesn't matter
<Trevinho> (as probably in this case)
 * didrocks loves his FTTH at 1Gbps
<hikiko> ok Trevinho
<Laney> HAHA
<willcooke>  /o\
<hikiko> I added some activity :p
<Laney> i knew that didrocks was going to appear
<didrocks> ;)
<didrocks> \o/
<Trevinho> didrocks: don't troll us, 3rd world guys!
<Trevinho> it's not kind
<didrocks> well, I'm using wifi thus, so the gig… :)
<Trevinho> :)
<Trevinho> didrocks: how much is that?
<didrocks> Trevinho: 30€/month (incl phone and tv)
<Trevinho> wow
<didrocks> yeah, quite nice :)
<didrocks> most plans have 300Mbps for 38-39€
<Trevinho> I'm 34 times slower paying just 10€ less (but because I've a good deal, main operators gives you 30Mbps for 45€, and nothing else included)
<Trevinho> didrocks: and is that symmetric?
<didrocks> Trevinho: no, but still 200Meg up
 * Trevinho can now cry and go back to serious stuff
<didrocks> :p
<Trevinho> think that when I'm at my parents' home (in countryside) I've just a crappy 6/0.5 Mbps ADSL -_-
<didrocks> well, my parents are at 2… so yeah, I know the feeling :)
<hikiko> Trevinho, remember the bandwith in Changsha when you used vpn etc and stop complaining!
<hikiko> your adsl is super fast :p
<Trevinho> mh, right
<Trevinho> well, that was super-fast... When you only needed Chinese stuff
<didrocks> heh :)
<hikiko> true
<andyrock> good morning
<seb128> hey andyrock, how are you?
<andyrock> sleepy :D
<qengho> good morning
<didrocks> hey andyrock, qengho!
<seb128> hey qengho
 * happyaron wants to write something that changes wallpaper automatically
 * happyaron will do it
<Laney> "gsettings set" ?
<happyaron> with some crawling functions
<happyaron> and I love KDE
<Laney> or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SlideshowWallpapers ?
<happyaron> I know that and is dealing with the Kylin wallpapers...
<happyaron> but I want to crawl wallpapers from some Internet sites and change to those wallpapers automatically
<seb128> Laney, desrt, larsu, could https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/284909f1836f8bba8cc9703066f408c7bee28de6 be a glib bug?
<seb128> g_menu_exporter_menu_items_changed assertion failed: (position + removed <= g_sequence_get_length (menu->item_links))
<seb128> just have it when starting pidgin on my wily
<seb128> we got a few recent similar reports
<willcooke> desktoppers:  http://ubuntuonair.com/  <-- Snappy Clinic for people who want to learn a bit about Snappy.  It'll be recorded
<willcooke> starts in about 30 mins
<Trevinho> it works :)
<andyrock> \o/
<hikiko|ln> :D
<willcooke> :D:D
<seb128> what works?
 * willcooke is loving the hellos as well
<Trevinho> (ehm I meant the highlighting :P)
<seb128> oh, keywords ;-)
 * seb128 likes the hellos, the channel feels more active
<willcooke> +1
<Trevinho> it's tempting now to bother everyone by saying deskto***ppers at every second :D
<seb128> lol
<hikiko|ln> hey, could anyone write add a testimonial here (if you have some time I mean)? thanks in advance! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/hikiko
<hikiko|ln> :s/add//g
<hikiko|ln> brb
<didrocks> ok, I'm starting to hate javascript rendered page :p
<didrocks> (yeah, I told that)
<didrocks> I wonder how I can fix that in ubuntu make
<seb128> hikiko|ln, sure
<seb128> hikiko|ln, what do you apply for? ubuntu membership?
<hikiko|ln> yes seb128
<seb128> you should write it on the page ;-)
<hikiko|ln> where? I was copying willcooke's page tbh :p plagiarism :p
<hikiko|ln> sec
<seb128> ok, maybe not
<seb128> your page feels a bit light though
<hikiko|ln> :|
<seb128> maybe give some example of things you fixed
<hikiko|ln> but there are all in lp and I wrote that I work on nux, compiz and unity... :)
 * didrocks has a terrible idea… let's see how it goes
<seb128> well, it's just my feeling, but the contributions and futur goals section could be a bit more verbose
<seb128> but maybe it's fine
<seb128> hikiko|ln, in any case I'm going to add something to your page ;-)
<hikiko|ln> thanks a lot seb128 :)
<seb128> yw!
<willcooke> hikiko|ln, mutant star goat?  :)  HHGTTG ftw
 * willcooke lives in perpetual fear of the time he calls The Coming Of The Great White Handkerchief
<hikiko|ln> haha yes
<hikiko> I am back from lunch btw I forgot the nick
<hikiko> :p
 * willcooke expects qengho knows these refs as well ^
<didrocks> the evil solution worked \m/
<seb128> didrocks, don't tell anyone about it then ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: oh, I won't, I need to adapt tests for it though :p
<larsu> seb128: [not sure if already answered above] could be, but it's more likely that someone is using the api wrong
<larsu> seb128: shall I look into it?
<seb128> larsu, if you want, but pidgin is gtk2, so if something is using it wrongly it's unity-gtk-module I guess?
<seb128> so maybe one for attente?
<Laney> Any special steps to make it happen?
<seb128> no, it stopped doing it
<seb128> "starting pidgin" did it the first 3 times
<seb128> like clicking on the dash or starting from a command line
<Laney> I started it like 10 times
<seb128> yeah, it stopped doing it here now
<larsu> yes, it's in unity-gtk-module
<larsu> attente knows this much better than I (if he has time)
<seb128> desrt, just crossed https://launchpadlibrarian.net/217269912/Stacktrace.txt which might interest you (or not), "g_file_monitor_source_handle_event: code should not be reached" bt in 2.45.7
<attente> weird, unity-gtk-module hasn't really changed in over a year
<larsu> maybe a menu in pidgin has and is hitting an edge case?
<seb128> attente, I don't think that bug is new
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1427739 seems similar
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1427739 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "nautilus crashed with SIGABRT in g_assertion_message()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<seb128> which is from 15.04 but just got a duplicate report from wily
<seb128> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/199262767/Stacktrace.txt
<seb128> so maybe not happening often and just some coincidences
<seb128> hum
<seb128> closing pidgin just made unity-panel-service segfault
<larsu> no problem! It restarts! WONTCLOSE
<larsu> *WONTFIX
<seb128> #0  0xffffffff in gtk_menu_tracker_model_changed (tracker=0xb452a5c0, tracker=0xb452a5c0, n_items=1, offset=<optimized out>, change_point=0xb450e30c)
<seb128>     at /build/gtk+3.0-78a2wN/gtk+3.0-3.16.7/./gtk/gtkmenutracker.c:290
<seb128> I can reproduce by exiting pidgin
<seb128> oh, pidgin triggered apport as well, bug #1499318
<ubot5> bug 1499318 in pidgin (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/pidgin:GMenuModelItemsChangedInvalidIndex" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1499318
<qengho> willcooke: I didn't remember that handkerchief one. :(
<seb128> I don't understand what those reports are though
<seb128> recoverable errors?
<seb128> what has a hook for that one?
<larsu> hook?
<seb128> well, that's not a segfault
<seb128> it's an apport special type of report
<seb128> but unsure who declared those and on what it triggers
<seb128> well, the GMenuModelItemsChangedInvalidIndex apport report I mean
<larsu> gcriticals?
<seb128> the segfaults/assert are real
<seb128> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12541905/ is the unity-panel-server segfault
<seb128> position=-1
<seb128> is that possible/normal?
<seb128> shrug, and why is apport not triggering on u-p-s segfaults :-/
<larsu> no, this shouldn't happen
<larsu> off-by-one error somewhere in u-g-m?
<seb128> bug #1499133 is the u-p-s segfault
<ubot5> bug 1499133 in unity (Ubuntu) "unity-panel-service crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_menu_tracker_remove_items()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1499133
<seb128> attente, can you have a look? let me know if debug info would be useful
<attente> seb128: yep, looking!
 * Trevinho leaves for ~1hr
<seb128> Trevinho, have fun!
<seb128> hum, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1499117 is recent as well
<seb128> 2.45.8/./gio/gmenumodel.c:400:g_menu_model_real_get_item_link: code should not be reached"
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1499117 in unity (Ubuntu) "unity-panel-service crashed with SIGABRT" [Undecided,New]
<desrt> hello desktop
<desrt> i am here
<seb128> desrt, hey
<seb128> desrt, good timing, some potential glib issues in the recent channel backlog :-)
<desrt> i see that
<desrt> the file monitor stuff?
<seb128> I just mentioned that one because it's a "code should not be reached", I just saw 1 report
<seb128> in case you would be interested
<desrt> that sounds like my stuff :)
<desrt> it asserts?  call desrt!
<seb128> :-)
<didrocks> hey desrt! :)
<seb128> Laney, should we sync the new gst-fluendo-mp3 to wily?
<Laney> seb128: probably don't want to drop packages now, wasn't going to bother
<seb128> Laney, ok, it should fix bug #1358368 from the ChangeLog, I wonder if we should do some fix backporting then
<ubot5> bug 1358368 in gst-fluendo-mp3 (Ubuntu) "Seeking is broken with media-hub on versions 0.10.24 and above" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1358368
<Laney> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/182644117/gst-fluendo-mp3_0.10.29.debian-1_0.10.29.debian-1ubuntu1.diff.gz I think fixes the same bug
<Laney> it turns off that code path anyway
<seb128> yeah, I though so, unsure if that has side effect/if the official fix is better
<seb128> anyway that can wait next cycle
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> probably is but I don't think they hve the bug
<Laney> if you want to do it then grab the orig and 0ubuntu1 the update
<seb128> k
<attente> seb128: it stopped reproducing for you entirely now?
<seb128> attente, which one? the pidgin or unity-panel-service one?
<attente> the pidgin one
<seb128> the ups segfault is easy to get by closing pidgin
<seb128> I had it a few times again
<seb128> I can try to get info if you want, tell me what you need
<larsu> speaking of which... are we declaring chat on desktop dead or will we s/empathy/pidgin before the lts?
<seb128> I would argue for empathy->piding if pidgin wasn't still gtk2
<seb128> but it is
<seb128> so unsure
<seb128> that's one of the topics for London
<attente> seb128: do you know if pidgin' parent or child process is crashing?
<larsu> oh weird. Is there no activity on that one either?
<seb128> attente, could be, it's behaving weirdly, like the buddy list is not showing sometime
<attente> like i mean if you gdb pidgin with set-follow-fork to child, does it segfault there?
<seb128> larsu, there is, but not a lot and gtk3 doesn't seem an obvious "must do" to everybody
<attente> er. "set follow-fork-mode child"
<seb128> [Inferior 2 (process 14960) exited normally]
<seb128> (gdb) **
<seb128> GLib-GIO:ERROR:/build/glib2.0-9TzlcR/glib2.0-2.45.8/./gio/gmenuexporter.c:256:g_menu_exporter_menu_items_changed: assertion failed: (position + removed <= g_sequence_get_length (menu->item_links))
<attente> so i guess that means the parent is crashing?
<attente> can you paste the bt for that?
<seb128> attente, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12542582/
<seb128> "that"?
<seb128> attente, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12542593/
<attente> oh, sorry, i meant reproduce, except without the "set-follow-fork-mode child"
<seb128> let me install libunity-gtk2-parser.so.0 debigs
<seb128> debugs
<attente> thanks
<attente> and libunity-gtk2-parser0-dbgsym too please
<attente> er, sorry
<seb128> attente, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12542615/
<attente> seb128: thanks
<seb128> yw
<seb128> is that useful?
<attente> not really sure yet tbh. probably not, seems to have pretty much the same info as the error report
<seb128> attente, ups has some warnings
<seb128> (unity-panel-service:17865): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_label_set_text_with_mnemonic: assertion 'str != NULL' failed
<seb128> attente, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12542693/ is the bt of one of the warnings
<seb128> attente, larsu, I've submenus with "No actions available" greyed section in pidgin, could that be a special case that confuses the parser?
<seb128> like try to enable a bonjour account
<seb128> larsu, attente, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/submenus.png
<attente> seb128: seems like pidgin is explicitly adding that item
 * didrocks waves good bye, going for some nap (getting more sick and I'll need to be on shape to focus on some doc tomorrow morning)
<seb128> didrocks, get better!
<didrocks> thx
<seb128> attente, try enabling a bonjour account in pidgin and get online, that might be enough to trigger it for you as well?
<seb128> hum
<seb128> desrt, larsu, attente, that pidgin assert doesn't happen if I ld_library_load glib 2.44.1
<seb128> LD_LIBRARY_PATH I mean
<seb128> or ld_preload libglib-2.0.so.0.4400.1
<attente> seb128: yeah... that definitely triggered it
<seb128> attente, the bonjour account?
<attente> seb128: yep
<seb128> great
<seb128> going to make easier to debug if it can be reproduced
<attente> i'll try the older glib too...
<seb128> well, it's going to work, it's pretty reliable
<seb128> so something change in glib that makes your code grumpy
<attente> git bisect? :)
<seb128> you like those :-)
<attente> seb128: yup, you're right :) bisecting...
<seb128> hehe
<andyrock> desrt: ping
<seb128> attente, hum, starting gedit displays those warning
<seb128> ** (gedit:21929): WARNING **: (../../../lib/unity-gtk-menu-shell.c:176):unity_gtk_menu_shell_show_item: code should not be reached
<seb128> wonder if that's the same issue
<seb128> that's new as well I think
<attente> yeah... what's going on here?
<Laney> woah
<Laney> yeah if you enable the External Tools plugin...
<Laney> ** (gedit:32245): WARNING **: (../../../lib/unity-gtk-menu-shell.c:176):unity_gtk_menu_shell_show_item: code should not be reached
<Laney> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gedit/plugins/externaltools/windowactivatable.py:208: Warning: g_sequence_iter_next: assertion 'iter != NULL' failed ui_manager.ensure_update()
<Laney> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gedit/plugins/externaltools/windowactivatable.py:208: Warning: g_sequence_iter_get_position: assertion 'iter != NULL' failed ui_manager.ensure_update()
<Laney> **
<Laney> GLib-GIO:ERROR:/build/glib2.0-h3kZN2/glib2.0-2.46.0/./gio/gmenuexporter.c:256:g_menu_exporter_menu_items_changed: assertion failed: (position + removed <= g_sequence_get_length (menu->item_links))
<Laney> [1]    32245 abort (core dumped)  gedit
<seb128> ah!
<seb128> I'm not alone
<Laney> it's a terrible club and I want to quit it
<willcooke> :)
<seb128> I think it's either the recent gtk or glib update, I would bet on glib since ldpreloading the old one fixes those
<Laney> desrt always says that it is someone using the API wrong :)
<seb128> haha
<attente> lol
<hikiko> willcooke, https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/815996 did you manage to reproduce it? I saw your tag I was about to mark it as invalid
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 815996 in OEM Priority Project trusty "Desktop occasionally freezes/locks up when switching workspaces" [High,Confirmed]
<seb128> willcooke, bamf is sort of part of unity and it looks like it could benefit from a run of the script that close old apport segfault untouched bugs
<hikiko> oops I have to go... see you later! :)
<larsu> seb128: sort of?
<seb128> larsu, well, I though it was used by some other docks/desktop environments nowadays
<seb128> but yeah
<larsu> not sure, might be
<Trevinho> seb128: Yes... There's not much to close there, but ok
<larsu> bamf is perfect
<Trevinho> It is :-P
<seb128> Trevinho, there is a stack of old segfaults in _XReply
<seb128> script closing them would be nice
<Trevinho> Sure...
<andyrock> and a script to close all the bugs that are marked need-design and start with 7*
<andyrock> :D
<larsu> pretty sure it "needs design" "P
<andyrock> :F
<andyrock> :D
<andyrock> the script can close them with a nice comment
<andyrock> something like
<andyrock> "this design is s**t"
<andyrock> ahah :D
<desrt> andyrock: hi
<andyrock> desrt: hey! I'm debugging a indicator-appmenu memory leak
<andyrock> basically it seems like that some (quite a lot) memory is not freed when an application is closed
<desrt> event_type=4294967295
<desrt> curious
<desrt> andyrock: that's correct.
<andyrock> i'm using G_SLICE=debug-blocks G_DEBUG=gc-friendly valgrind
<desrt> just use G_SLICE=always-malloc
<andyrock> well i used that too
<desrt> but don't expect glib to release all memory before it quits.  we just don't do that.
<andyrock> but I'm getting too much noice
<andyrock> *noise
<desrt> ignore the reachable bits and focus on the unreachable stuff
<desrt> we've had an idea to support freeing all memory on exit (not enabled normally) in order to help reduce valgrind noise but the effort stalled for a couple of reasons
<desrt> it's _extremely_ difficult to do this in a nice way
<andyrock> k valgrind should work too in this case? I mean indicator-appmenu is a library
<desrt> yes.  you just have to know how to use valgrind properly
<andyrock> so I'm just loading it using  indicator-loader
<andyrock> not sure if valgrind can help in this case
<desrt> andyrock: valgrind reports reachable, maybe-reachable and unreachable blocks
<desrt> you need to only look at the unreachable stuff....
<seb128> nessita, hey, did you see my ping the other day? ;-)
<seb128> ups, sorry, ctrl-W with wrong win
 * Laney sniggers
<seb128> Laney, nervous one?
<Laney> sort of
<Laney> it's more HAHAHA UPLOADING GSTREAMER STACK THEN IMMEDIATELY LEAVING
<Laney> but it will be frozen anyway
<Laney> so :(
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> have fun!
 * seb128 is going to call it a day soon
<seb128> spent most day in launchpad reviewing bugs and triaging/picking things that should be fixed in the next cycles
<Laney> some time in the swamp
<Laney> good for the skin
<seb128> lol
<Laney> ttyl
<desrt> i'm going to head out to go to seneca@york soon
<desrt> i left my laptop's power adaptor there during the X developers conference and i need to go pick it up
<desrt> i'll be in the subway, so no net access
<desrt> will be back later in the afternoon
<desrt> i will not be around during tomorrow, hoever.  i will be driving a car to cincinnati
<seb128> desrt, drive safely!
<willcooke> safe travels desrt
<kgunn> willcooke: hey do you know when the wily beta is gonna be cut and the freeze will be over ?
<willcooke> kgunn, aiui freeze in to wily won't be over now, so you'll have to wait until X is open
<willcooke> Final beta freeze is today
<willcooke> kgunn, final freeze is Oct 15
<kgunn> willcooke: right, my understanding is things could at least move into proposed once the beta has been curated
<kgunn> eg today
<kgunn> willcooke: otherwise the whole idea of dual landing is borked
 * Trevinho leaving again for some football (soccer, meh) playing.... Back later
<kgunn> situation is such...dual landing happened last night of mir/u-s-c, freeze happens
<willcooke> kgunn, well, I guess there is a difference between bugs and features right
<willcooke> if you're talking about bugs, then final freeze is Oct 15
<kgunn> pkgs migrate to vivid+o, but sit in "UNAPPROVED" queue for wily due to freeze
<kgunn> this is worst case
<kgunn> b/c we can't  even force merge etc
<kgunn> meaning, anything in this state can't have anything else landed
<kgunn> little bit better state is to at least have those pkgs go to proposed pocket
<kgunn> where we can force merge, and continue landing (and overwriting whatever is in proposed)
<seb128> kgunn, try asking on #ubuntu-release
<seb128> but things that are phone specific should be let through
<seb128> things in mir/used somewhere else needs manual ack
<kgunn> seb128: thanks and tried asking on #ubuntu-release... crickets
<willcooke> g'night all
<andyrock> eod
<andyrock> night all
<andyrock> !
<robert_ancell> hi all
<attente> good night
<TheMuso> Morning folks.
<Trevinho> 'night
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-09-25
<sethj> andyrock, I was able to reproduce the lock screen/keyboard layout bug. It's not 100% consistent, but I did get it to trigger two of out 5 times.
<sethj> I take it the EOL scripts haven't been run as I'm finding a lot of really old bugs..
<hikiko> hello
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> hello!
<pitti> bonjour didrocks !
<didrocks> ça va pitti ?
<pitti> didrocks: ça va bien, et toi ? Dieu merci c'est vendredi :-)
<didrocks> pitti: en effet, c'est vendredi ! Moi, je suis encore malade
<didrocks> pitti: j'ai le nez bien bouché et je me sens comme dans du coton
<didrocks> (oreilles bouchées, cerveau moyennement actif…)
<pitti> didrocks: hm -- replace work chair with a hot bath?
<didrocks> pitti: would love to, however, yesterday evening, I was given some snappy stuff to do before this afternoon…
<didrocks> pitti: manager's preparation for next week…
<pitti> oh noes
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<pitti> bonjour seb128 !
<seb128> hey didrocks pitti
<seb128> pitti, wie gehts?
<didrocks> re seb128!
<pitti> seb128: prima, danke!
<pitti> seb128: as-tu encore reçu le stollen ?
<seb128> pitti, non, pas encore
<TheMuso> Hey desktoppers. :) Heading off for the weekend, and indeed for a week off. You see you folks in a week or so. :)
 * TheMuso -> EOD
<seb128> hey TheMuso, enjoy your w.e!
<didrocks> enjoy your week off TheMuso!
<seb128> and your holidays as well
<larsu> good morning!
<larsu> bye TheMuso :)
<didrocks> great morning larsu
<larsu> salut didrocks
<larsu> ça va?
<seb128> hey larsu
<didrocks> larsu: bof, toujours malade…
<larsu> didrocks: ugh, sorry to hear :/
<larsu> seb128: hola! que tal?
<seb128> larsu, prima, danke!
<FJKong> good afternoon
<seb128> hey FJKong
<larsu> hi FJKong
<seb128> just as a note, I'm going to be offline in the afternoon
<larsu> Friday \o/
<seb128> travelling, so working a bit offline and going to catch up a bit after arriving
<FJKong> seb128: larsu hey~
<didrocks> afternoon FJKong
<didrocks> seb128: safe driving!
<seb128> didrocks, thanks :-)
<FJKong> it seems that I need to learn more about golang if we work on snappy.
<FJKong> right/
<FJKong> s/\/?
<seb128> FJKong, not everybody is going to work on snappy
<seb128> but you can have a look to go if you want, doesn't hurt
<FJKong> just look at some demo apps, I find most of them are written with golang
<willcooke> good morning you fine fellows
<hikiko> hello willcooke
<willcooke> morning hikiko.  That bug from yesterday, I can't reproduce it, so I dont know why I marked it as rls-w-incoming
<willcooke> you can close if you want
<hikiko> thanks willcooke :)
<seb128> hey willcooke hikiko
<willcooke> morning seb128
<larsu> morning all
<willcooke> g'day larsu
<larsu> this is n²...
<larsu> at least it comes in waves :)
<willcooke> I prefer to think of it as The Waltons effect
<larsu> heh
<willcooke> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2743-3/
<willcooke> seb128, did you see that ^^ ?
<hikiko> hi seb128 larsu et al
<seb128> willcooke, saw now, "fun"
<Laney> yo
<seb128> hey Laney
<didrocks> good morning willcooke, hikiko, Laney!
<didrocks> 3 in a row \o/
<hikiko> hi didrocks :)
<seb128> Laney, seems like we got adwaita-icon-theme-full on the iso, unsure if that's wanted?
<seb128> (I guess not, otherwise the split becomes useless?)
<Laney> yes
<Laney> you looking at it?
<seb128> not yeah, I don't have it installed on my desktop, so probably a recommends somewhere
<seb128> need to download a daily iso I guess ;-)
<larsu> hi Laney :)
<larsu> pesky recommend!
<larsu> *recommends
<Laney> hey larsu and didrocks and seb128 btw :)
<Laney> seb128: I would usually check http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/ubuntu.wily/all first
<Laney> (probably don't open that in your browser)
<Laney> (firefox...)
<didrocks> btw, if anyone wants to debug the media keys not working, I'm again in a session with that state
<didrocks> as yesterday
<didrocks> as the day before…
<didrocks> and such :p
<willcooke> hey didrocks, how are you feeling today?
<didrocks> Trevinho: once you are here, I thought you were looking into this race? ^
<didrocks> willcooke: worse than yesterday, speaking heavily from the nose…
<willcooke> :(
<didrocks> (add that to a French accent :p)
<willcooke> ;)
<larsu> lol
 * larsu hugs didrocks 
 * didrocks hugs larsu back (IRC germ firewall FTW \o/)
<seb128> larsu, Laney, do we want gnome-themes-standard on the iso?
<seb128> it's what pulls in adwaita-icon-theme-full
<Laney> why is that there?
<larsu> seb128: I thought this was not needed anymore?!
<larsu> maybe it has the gtk2 theme?
<Laney> calm
<Trevinho> hi
<Trevinho> didrocks: media keys...
<Trevinho> mh
<didrocks> Trevinho: media and shorcuts
<didrocks> like ctrl+alt+t, and such
<Trevinho> yeah, the code is the same
<didrocks> remember, we talked about a race that started to happen last cycle if I'm right?
<didrocks> yeah
<Trevinho> I don't remember we did... But might be :)
<didrocks> so, I'm in that state currently (happened quite more recently than before)
<Trevinho> last cycle the API changed, but I never got issues because of tat
<Trevinho> that*
<didrocks> like once every 4 login
<didrocks> willcooke experienced it for sure
 * willcooke me toos
<Trevinho> didrocks: when it happens have you tried to give dbus-monitor a check?
<didrocks> Trevinho: what do you want me to monitor in particular?
<willcooke> heh, dbus monitor is broken, right larsu :)
<Trevinho> well, see what's dispatched and how
<Trevinho> well, mh it's on interface org.gnome.Shell
<Trevinho> signal AcceleratorActivated
 * didrocks stops the workrave
<didrocks> ok, let's see
<didrocks> because workrave is spamming dbus
<Trevinho> but... well, that might not work if it has not been registered
<didrocks> Trevinho: ok, signal is sent
<Trevinho> didrocks: ahhh... actually better, maybe trying to initctl restart unity-settings-daemon?
<didrocks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12552555/
<didrocks> for instance
<Trevinho> no, dono't do that then
<didrocks> Trevinho: killing unity-settings-daemon doesn't work normally
<Trevinho> So.... registration of keybindings on startup is done, so unity is aware and it does the right thing...
<Trevinho> now, I guess it's still u-s-s that should receive the AcceleratorActivated signal and do what expected
<Trevinho> attente: is this right, correct?
<seb128> he's probably sleeping
<didrocks> I don't remember what it spawing those, I think you are right, it's u-s-s
<didrocks> u-s-d*
<Trevinho> yaeah, ...-d :P
<didrocks> I can see the MediaKeys interface on the bus
<didrocks> org.gnome.SettingsDaemon.Keyboard
<larsu> yeah people, don't use dbus-monitor with a destination match
<larsu> it's broken
<larsu> `busctl --match destination=...` works
<larsu> or dbus-monitor and ... err .... grep
<larsu> (bug is filed)
<didrocks> destination=(null destination)
<didrocks> is that supposed to be the case?
<didrocks> (it's what we have for a broadcast, I guess?)
<larsu> didrocks: sorry, I meant when you give a specific destination
<larsu> like, dbus-monitor destination=org.freedesktop.Notifications
<larsu> you will *not* see bus traffic to notification daemon
<didrocks> larsu: but those media keys don't have any destination in the normal case, right (do you mind checking by giving it a try?)
<larsu> it works if you leave off the destination match, or use busctl
<larsu> didrocks: in a 1:1 right now. Is there a bug I can get the summary from?
<didrocks> as you are in a working state, and I hope to keep my broken state to debug it
<didrocks> willcooke opened one, let me check if I can find it
<didrocks> bug #1482181
<ubot5> bug 1482181 in unity-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Media keys (ctrl-alt-t, brightness, play/pause) don't work randomly after logging" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1482181
<larsu> ah *this* problem
<larsu> I've had this
<larsu> didrocks: please STAY in the broken state. I'll be with you in a few minutes
<didrocks> thx!
 * didrocks commented
<didrocks> and stay broken
<didrocks> (broken and sick, nice Friday! :p)
<larsu> didrocks: :1.28 is u-s-d? (busctl status --user :1.28)
<didrocks> larsu: no, it's compiz
<didrocks> it's the compiz gnome plugin IIRC which handles the keys
<didrocks> (as we have some special build process for that)
<didrocks> so compiz gets the press event, and broadcast it correctly
<didrocks> then, the other side (which should listen on that iface and launch the corresponding app) doesn't work
<didrocks> I wonder if that couldn't be a side effect of the "listen to a signal, and then read the key"
<didrocks> (in gsettings)
<didrocks> on the receiver side
<larsu> gsettings shouldn't be involved here
<didrocks> sorry, I meant the glib signal change
<didrocks> but yeah
<didrocks> sorry ECONFUSED ;)
<larsu> so we don't use u-s-d media keys plugin?
<didrocks> not for listening in the unity settings, no
<didrocks> (we never had since unity)
<didrocks> it's the compiz-gnome plugin
<larsu> media keys plugin is active though..
<didrocks> yeah, unsure why…
<larsu> maybe these two step on each other's feet?
 * willcooke fires up his test laptop
<larsu> let me check the bus traffic
<larsu> (working for me right now
<larsu> )
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> so, what is the listening interface on the other side to receive the signal and spawn a process?
<didrocks> sounds like compiz, not that the interface is GnomeShell?
<larsu> wow, 10 messages for one key
<larsu> oh, with returns
<didrocks> I only have one?
<didrocks> yeah, just one here
<didrocks> and no returns :p
<larsu> didrocks: the gnome shell interface is exposed by unity
<didrocks> so it's back on Trevinho's plate? :)
<didrocks> larsu: yeah, that's what I'm seeing from the .service file
<larsu> didrocks: you should at least also get messages to notify-osd and "backlight-changed" or similar
<didrocks> larsu: no, nothing, (and of course, no notify-osd)
<larsu> this is because it's broken, right?
<didrocks> yep
<larsu> holy shit whatever is sending the notify thing is asking the daemon about it's capabilities all the time
<larsu> *sigh*
<didrocks> larsu: just in case, "did you change yet?" :p
<larsu> haha
<willcooke> Laney, wallpaper judging has begun....
<didrocks> so, if I use a Method like UngrabAccelerator(0), I get a return value
<Laney> good!
<didrocks> there is clearly something listening on the other side
<didrocks> but not at signals on that iface?
<willcooke> desktoppers:  Take a look at the wallpaper entries... https://www.flickr.com/groups/ubuntu-fcs-1510/pool/
<didrocks> larsu: so, seems like to be in Unity code?
<larsu> didrocks: you see the signal though, right?
<larsu> just not the "result"
<larsu> why would unity send itself a signal via dbus, I wonder
<didrocks> larsu: yeah, I have the signal, but no response
<didrocks> larsu: because it's 2 different plugins handling it? :p
<larsu> hah
<larsu> hm, unity-settings-daemon is talking to itself
<Laney> seb128: did you look at it or should I?
<didrocks> it seems that GnomeGrabber::Impl::activateAction isn't called for whatever reason
<Laney> seb128: seems either metacity or gnome-themes-standard or both could fix this
<didrocks> larsu: I guess it's where we are blocking on Trevinho to have a look now
<larsu> sorry, brb
<seb128> Laney, I didn't, sorry, busy with something else and travelling this afternoon, feel free if you want
<Laney> thx
<seb128> otherwise it's likely going to be on monday for me
<Laney> np
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> larsu, didrocks, just for info https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/unity/gnome-key-grabber was the changeset to use those interfaces
<seb128> it might make easier to see the code impacted from the diff of the feature landing
<seb128> but basically unity should do the grabbing and dbus message u-s-d which does the actions
<hikiko> https://code.launchpad.net/~hikiko/compiz/compiz.fix-811591/+merge/272359 Trevinho could you approve this? (it's a bug from ages sam proposed that solution that works for me but it was never added to ubuntu)
<hikiko> or andyrock ^
 * hikiko gets rid of bugs :p
 * Trevinho on it
<Trevinho> mh hikiko don't comment code, or if you do add some explaination please. However, I'd just go by dropping those lines. In case bzr annotate or log will help to understand what changed
<hikiko> ok :)
<hikiko> sec
<larsu> seb128: thanks!
<larsu> didrocks: you're getting the signal, so I'm guessing the problem is in settings-daemon
<larsu> which actually has two plugins talking to themselves on the bus :/
<hikiko> Trevinho, fixed
<Laney> hi u-s-d, how are you?
<Laney> find u-s-d, and you?
<Laney> fine*
<Laney> great thanks u-s-d!
<seb128> didrocks, larsu, isn't media-key what has the handlers for those dbus calls?
<seb128> what is the second plugin?
<larsu> seb128: the media key plugin calls the org.gnome.SettingsDaemon.Power.Screen.GetPercentage
<larsu> and then .StepUp
<larsu> but all of this doesn't seem to be happening for didrocks
<seb128> why does it call that?
<larsu> to chnage brightness (the media key I pressed)
<larsu> for volume, I guess it calls pulse directly?
<seb128> oh, I see
<seb128> ok, good desktop people I need to drop offline, going for lunch and then travelling
<seb128> I'm going to work a bit offline and should be back betwee 17-18
<larsu> hehe enjoy!
<seb128> see you later or have a good w.e for those who call it a day by then
<seb128> thanks!
<larsu> you too!
<willcooke> cya seb128
<larsu> didrocks: can you paste the output of `busctl --user call org.freedesktop.DBus /org/freedesktop/DBus org.freedesktop.DBus.Debug.Stats GetAllMatchRules` please
<didrocks> larsu: sorry, in a HO
<didrocks> just read last line but: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12552889/
<larsu> didrocks: no worries, that was the only interesting one
<didrocks> larsu: ok, can focus more on this, and opened to any experience that doesn't include physical danger :p
<larsu> didrocks: ha ok
<larsu> so, you have the match rule
<larsu> currently going through u-s-d code to see what could go wrong
<didrocks> larsu: but it's not u-s-d which spawn the process, it's only handling the notification communication?
<didrocks> meaning, we would have:
<didrocks> compiz-gnome -> send signal
<didrocks> 1. u-s-d grab it and send notification
<didrocks> 2. unity grabs it and launch the corresponding action/process
<didrocks> ?
<didrocks> (like for ctrl+alt+t, launch the terminal)
<larsu> right, unity grabs some keys
<larsu> but volume and brightness are handled directly
<larsu> they all don't work for you, right?
<didrocks> yeah, all
<didrocks> so media keys are per see, and other command shorcuts
<didrocks> let me try to see if I see different traffic for ctrl+alt+t
<didrocks> argh,and of course, I tried ctrl+alt+t to have a terminal to monitor the traffic…
<larsu> try volume
<didrocks> ok, same with ctrl+alt+t, just getting the broadcast signal
<larsu> or brightness
<didrocks> volume is what I tried in my previous paste
<larsu> ok, then unity is not involved at all
<didrocks> so, same, just getting broadcast signal in both case
<didrocks> yeah, can be dbus not delivering to any of them?
<larsu> hm?
<larsu> someone has the match rule, so it should arrive
<larsu> and that someone is most likely u-s-d
<didrocks> shouldn't we have 2 then?
<didrocks> (matching)
<didrocks> u-s-d for media keys
<didrocks> unity for shorcuts
<larsu> does unity also listen on the gnome shell interface?
<didrocks> and then, they filter and only care about some part of the answer
<larsu> unity *is* the gnome shell interface
<larsu> I hope they simply handle Ctrl+Alt+T internally?!
<didrocks> well, if this was internally handled, it would work, right?
<didrocks> seems like it's using the exact same pipe
<larsu> indeed
<larsu> maybe u-s-d handles all of those?
<didrocks> larsu: maybe (as it's working for you), set some new env variable to u-s-d
<didrocks> then ctrl+alt+t
<didrocks> and see if the terminal gets them?
<didrocks> that would tell us if it's unity or u-s-d spawning the app?
<didrocks> Trevinho: maybe you know this workflow, what is supposed to launch a terminal for instance on ctrl+alt+t, is it unity?
<didrocks> or does compiz-gnome just grab the keys, and forward them to the gnomeshell iface?
<Trevinho> didrocks: unity only grabs the keys, the it's up to u-s-d to launch
<larsu> right
<didrocks> ok, so at least, none of them working makes sense
<didrocks> so, the issue is in u-s-d
<didrocks> thanks Trevinho
<larsu> didrocks: gsettings reset org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.media-keys terminal
<larsu> does this make the terminal key work?
 * didrocks tries
<didrocks> larsu: nope
<didrocks> the value didn't change (I did a get before), and still the default: '<Primary><Alt>t'
<larsu> ah
<larsu> try changing it to something
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> larsu: yeah, after changing, it works
<didrocks> resetting though, doesn't
<larsu> FUCK
<larsu> ok
<larsu> but resetting after changing keeps it working, right?
<didrocks> nope
<larsu> oh?
<didrocks> I resetted it (and so '<Primary><Alt>t' again)
<didrocks> and it doesn't work
<larsu> but if yo set it to something else it does?
<Trevinho> Weird
<didrocks> yep, I tried Alt + t
<didrocks> want me to try with the volume keys?
<didrocks> to confirm this
<larsu> yes please
<didrocks> same
<didrocks> so setting it to Alt +t, I can increase the volume
<didrocks> gsettings reset it
<larsu> should be the same changed signal
<didrocks> and then, the media key doesn't work
<larsu> this is awesome :)
<didrocks> isn't it? :p
<Trevinho> lovely
<didrocks> let me dbus-monitor this
<didrocks> to ensure that it's still unity grabbing the key in the second case
<didrocks> (when setting it to something else)
<didrocks> so: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12553084/
<didrocks> and then, getting all the dbus spam with notification, panel service…
 * didrocks looks for the send id
<didrocks> interesting btw
<didrocks> the old key still send a signal
<Trevinho> using dbus-monitor --session "interface='org.gnome.Shell'"  does help in filtering?
<didrocks> can be, but I see enough here
<didrocks> sender=:1.28 in both case
<didrocks> still weird that the previous old volume up key send the signal
<didrocks> so something is wrong unity-side for sure already
<didrocks> oh
<didrocks> the first arg has different values
<larsu> are you sure? You always get ths signal, regardless of whether the key works, right?
<didrocks> yeah
<Trevinho> action id maybe is not well defined
<didrocks> so, I changed to Alt+t, right?
<didrocks> for volume up
<didrocks> and then:
<didrocks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12553099/
<didrocks> the first value of that signal is the keycode pressed (the values are different) right? it's not a "capability index" like volume up or such?
<larsu> no, it's the accel id
<didrocks> so, it should be the same between the 2 calls?
<didrocks> or at least, it's unique for "volume up"?
<larsu> no, u-s-d gets a new one from GrabAccelerator() every time it does a grab
<didrocks> ok
<larsu> if I understand this correctly
<larsu> basically it works like this: u-s-d asks unity to grab "Alt+T" and gets an id
<larsu> and the unity sends signals with that id - so that u-s-d knows which accel was hit
<didrocks> that's why you thought reset would work, right? like reasking to regrab "volume up"
<larsu> yes
<didrocks> and the bug would have been u-s-d starting before unity
<larsu> indeed
<larsu> but since it stops working again when you regrab the old key, this doesn't seem to be the case
<didrocks> yeah…
<larsu> but we're onto something
<larsu> try this:
<larsu> dbus-monitor interface=org.gnome.Shell
<larsu> gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.media-keys terminal "<Alt>t"
<larsu> gsettings reset org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.media-keys terminal
<larsu> gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.media-keys terminal "<Alt>t"
<larsu> in between, hit Alt+T and Ctrl+Alt+T
<larsu> and send the log of the monitor
<didrocks> k
<larsu> thanks for being so patient!
<didrocks> no worry, I'm eager to see it fixed, this waited for too long :)
<didrocks> larsu: here we go, with annotation: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12553139/
<larsu> you're the best!
 * didrocks hugs larsu
<didrocks> so, the weird thing
<didrocks> UngrabAccelerator
<didrocks> the id isn't the one for Primary alt T
<larsu> yeah
<larsu> looks like it's getting confused?!
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> if I keep pressing it
<didrocks> resetting*
<didrocks> I always have a GrabAccelerator -> id 3
<didrocks> but an ungrab id incrementing
<didrocks>    uint32 736
<didrocks>    uint32 737
<didrocks> …
<didrocks> (and I just gsettings reset in loop, didn't set it anything else in between)
<larsu> but also Activated() doesn't send the right accel id
<didrocks> yep
<larsu> so that's *clearly* wrong
<didrocks> indeed
<didrocks> and that explains why unity doesn't ungrab
<larsu> unless...... there's an old grab that u-s-d forgot to ungrab
<larsu> and unity only sends signals for one grab
<larsu> this interface is the biggest shit I've ever seen
<larsu> so many problems
<didrocks> larsu: I'm sure you can always find worse! :)
<larsu> lol
<larsu> it should work like this: hey unity, I'm interested in these 10 keys!
<didrocks> ah, remapping rather than incremental?
<larsu> ok :1.xyz, I'll send signals for these keys until you die
<larsu> or tell me a new set of keys
<didrocks> yeah
<larsu> it needs to check lifetime anyway, in case it crashes
<larsu> so ungrab() is completely useless
<didrocks> indeed
<larsu> and apparently causing the problems here
<didrocks> I don't have any crash of u-s-d, in case this would have been the issue…
<didrocks> like asked for grabbing, crashing and using weird id
<didrocks> that's… weird
<didrocks> so: here is another try:
<larsu> no I think it doesn't crash but gets the ungrabbing wrong
<didrocks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12553213/
<didrocks> so, the id for alt + T which is grabbed when pressed is different from the one set? (always 3)
<larsu> oh wait, 3 is input, not return
<didrocks> ah yeah, it's a flag
<larsu> didrocks: sorry I have a lunch date with systemd hackers now. I think I have enough information to figure this out now
<larsu> didrocks: thanks a lot again. I might have more questions in an hour or two
<didrocks> larsu: no worry, keeping it broken for the day. Thanks for looking at it!
<didrocks> enjoy your lunch :)
<larsu> man, this totally works for me thougj
<larsu> I bet it gets confused at startup for you
<larsu> and then stays in some weird state
<larsu> didrocks: thanks! Eating bulgarian
<didrocks> sounds nice! :)
<didrocks> larsu: yeah, I think there is something at startup and that's why it's lost then *forever*
<larsu> indeed
<willcooke> desktoppers:  https://goo.gl/jqRgRC
<didrocks> cute!
<Trevinho> nice
<Trevinho> Dual landing, then! :(
<Trevinho> :) ^
<didrocks> ahah
<willcooke> :D
<attente> good morning
<didrocks> hey attente!
<attente> hi didrocks!
<willcooke> o/ attente
<attente> o/
<andyrock> good morning!
<willcooke> hey andyrock
<Trevinho> didrocks: so, I was looking further... And I noticed that the gnomecompat plugin in compiz is still enabled (actually we should remove it from our list nowadays), and that it tries to grab Ctrl+Alt+t... So maybe disabling that plugin (or keybinding) should explain why the activated signal is emitted anyway when chaning setting
<didrocks> Trevinho: can be, yeah
<Trevinho> Oh, well no... Actually it shouldn't be there /usr/share/session-migration/scripts/00_remove_gnomecompat_in_unity_session.py
<Trevinho> (as per this, but maybe it doesn't work?)
 * Trevinho tries a clean session
<didrocks> it's not enable here
<didrocks> enabled*
<Trevinho> ah, ok fine
<Trevinho> so no troubles from that... It's all in unity
<Trevinho> but I don't see unity behave badly... I mean, it should do what expected.
<didrocks> yeah, it seems to be more on the u-s-d side maybe
<didrocks> or unity doesn't ungrab the first key
<Trevinho> didrocks: if you've installed libxpathselect, you might be able to try to run these AP test autopilot/unity/tests/test_gnome_key_grabber.py
<Trevinho> they play with the interface...
<Trevinho> So you might check if ungrabbing happens also
<andyrock> willcooke: congrats!! :D
<willcooke> thanks andyrock :)
<kgunn> tjaalton: ping
<Trevinho> didrocks: oh... Actually I was looking at the ungrab code... And well it's probably not working well
<Trevinho> didrocks: did you try to manually call the UngrabAccelerator command with a valid id and see what's returning?
<Trevinho> if it's false, as I believe it might do, then... we're into problems
<qengho> good morning
<willcooke> hey qengho
<larsu> Trevinho: well, unity does some things wrong
<larsu> for example, it sends the AccelaratorActivated signal to everyone
<larsu> even though only one process can know about the id
 * larsu wonders if gnome shell gets this right
<larsu> ah, seems to
<Trevinho> larsu: well, that's right... But since the ID is generated with methods, others shouldn't listen that
<Trevinho> however, i was mostly concerned by this didn't work, but it actualyl does http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12554355/
<larsu> well, others get woken up
<larsu> and then ignore the message because it doesn't have an id they know about
<larsu> could set up a match rule with arg0 set to the id
<larsu> ... for every key
<larsu> man this interface is dumb
<Trevinho> we should emit the id to the register only, true... To do that we should change our glib::DBusObject too, but feasible
<didrocks> sorry guys, still on a HO
<didrocks> larsu: Trevinho: do you want still me to try to manually call the ungrabAccel (I'm unsure about the first key id which was set though)
<Trevinho> didrocks: well, in theory it's the same id you get when you use the key and unity emits the signal
<didrocks> Trevinho: oh sure, let me try
<didrocks> ok, called ungrabbed
<didrocks> returned true
<didrocks> pressing and working now
<didrocks> with another id
<didrocks> so, yeah, the key is registered twice
<didrocks> and unity only send the first one
<didrocks> so, this starts to make sense
<didrocks> larsu: Trevinho ^
<didrocks> to sum up:
<didrocks> -> key id was 33
<didrocks> I ungrabbed(33)
<didrocks> press again
<didrocks> and now, it's 720
<didrocks> and the notification popups and such
<Trevinho> Ok, makes sense... So we need to ensure that an action is just registered once
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> as it will stop at the first match I guess
<Trevinho> and no register again if someone tries to do that
<didrocks> but then, it means there is one case where it registers twice
<didrocks> without ungrabbing?
<Trevinho> unless there's an ungrab (best if from the same who asked to grab, but I wouldn't do that for avoiding trobules :P)
<didrocks> (for all keys, with some racy start condition?)
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> ungrab is always called before grabbin?
<didrocks> grabbing*
 * didrocks looks
<didrocks> at least, seems so from the logs
<didrocks> so it's supposed to work
<Trevinho> larsu: do you want me also to emit the signal only to the one who registered the grab? Although, if u-s-s crashes, we need to re-register every keybinding... it seems too much noise, considering that security isn't there ayway
<didrocks> (your strategy to not reregister)
<didrocks> good call on the crash case, you will need to track and reregister
<didrocks> where broadcast only enable you to "not care"
 * Trevinho takes the occasion to semplify this stuff
<didrocks> Trevinho: ok, confirmed with another key where I didn't do any reset/set
<didrocks> and of course, the id is way smaller (89)
<didrocks> doesn't fix the real bug where is this something registering twice at startup though
<didrocks> but weird, especially with no u-s-d crash
<willcooke> didrocks, so we have got to the bottom of the issue then?
<didrocks> willcooke: well, we know how it happens, Trevinho is working on a fix (I guess?), we don't know exactly why it goes to that state sometimes though
<willcooke> oki, progress though, thanks all
<didrocks> yeah, at least, this should be fixed from an user perspective :)
<Trevinho> yeah, working on that
<larsu> Trevinho: hm? You need to watch the service anyway to unregister the ids (in case it crashes)
<didrocks> would be good to understand exactly why this happens, as this kinds of things are always stricking back in a worse case
<Trevinho> larsu: yes, that's true... But I don't think it's something done right now... I was doing that, anyways...
<Trevinho> larsu: i guess that's the reason why we didn't replace actions before
<larsu> actions?
<Trevinho> I mean keybindings... The problem was that we were just adding new keys ignoring the old ones
<larsu> right, that's the problem didrocks is seeing?
<Trevinho> so, when restarting usd, we were just adding the same keybindings twice
<Trevinho> yeah... To reproduce just do something like
<Trevinho> gdbus call --session --dest org.gnome.Shell --object-path /org/gnome/Shell --method org.gnome.Shell.GrabAccelerator "<Shift><Control>x" 0
<Trevinho> twice or more...
<Trevinho> We don't return false
<larsu> indeed
<larsu> so this is the issue?
<larsu> didrocks' u-s-d crashes
<larsu> once on startup?
 * larsu checks
<Trevinho> no, it adds twice the same shortcuts..
<larsu> well, it adds them again when restarting
<Trevinho> so only the first id is used by ucc, but unity sends the last registered one
<larsu> and unity doesn't delete the old ones
<larsu> oh
<Trevinho> Well, that wouldn't be an issue, as restarting adds new ones...
<larsu> it only registers them once for me
<larsu> Trevinho: except for the obvious memory leak ;)
<Trevinho> here's what I get http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12554875/
<didrocks> larsu: I don't have anything in /var/crash
<didrocks> as told
<Trevinho> yeah, I just think that for some reason you get the method called twice
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> and without ungrab in the middle
<larsu> Trevinho: I don't see it twice in didrocks' logs
<Trevinho> didrocks: for double checking, you might set UNITY_TEST_LOG_SEVERITY="<root>error;unity.key.gnome.grabber=debug" for your session and see if you get anything relevant
<Trevinho> larsu: I guess it happens on startup..
<Trevinho> err, sorry wrong env name
<didrocks> Trevinho: well, it's not a one 100% startup case, but yeah, I can do that for future logins
<Trevinho> didrocks: it's UNITY_LOG_SEVERITY="<root>error;unity.key.gnome.grabber=debug" for your session and see if you get anything relevant
<Trevinho> didrocks: yeah, I know, but you might try to relogin tons of times :)
<didrocks> Trevinho: unsure about now, I have quite some stuff opened and working on, but yeah, adding for later :)
<Trevinho> didrocks: sure, no worries
 * Trevinho has an uptime of weeks generally, so... I also never leave my session :)
<didrocks> larsu: so, let's say I press volume down, I see the "32" key id being fired
<didrocks> larsu: then, I ungrab(32)
<didrocks> larsu: I press again, and I get another event with key id 89, everything now works
<didrocks> larsu: so, there are been at some point, 2 grab() calls without ungrab
<didrocks> and unity only send the first match
<didrocks> where u-s-d expects the second
<larsu> ya
<didrocks> (which is, I guess for it, the only valid one)
<larsu> crashing u-s-d is enough to trigger this for me
<larsu> I guess for the same reason
<didrocks> the weird part is u-s-d didn't crash for me
<larsu> Trevinho: you need to watch the name and remove all grabs when it disappears
<larsu> s/you/unity :P
<larsu> didrocks: thank!
<didrocks> so, there is a case where 2 grabs are called, without ungrab in between
<didrocks> yw!
<larsu> right
<larsu> which is the case when it crashes
<didrocks> larsu: I do expect Trevinho to look at every laptop and watch for the grabs :)
<didrocks> yep
<larsu> haha
<larsu> Trevinho: do you want to fix it or should we make a better API?
 * larsu wonders what else is using this
<Trevinho> larsu: well, as you prefer... I was about to use this API as it was the same gnome uses, but we can also make a new one
<Trevinho> larsu: what would you prefer? I'd say the new one, right?
<larsu> Trevinho: do you know if anyone else is using this interface?
<Trevinho> larsu: I was about asking you the same :)
<larsu> because if you need to implement it anyways, we might as well keep it
<Trevinho> larsu: well... let me see... We use it for menus I believe, but not sure if it's unity module or we do in unity (/me checks)
<didrocks> well… we need something for wily though
<didrocks> and I don't think you want to introduce the new API now :p
<willcooke> yes!
<Trevinho> no, we do that internally for menus, so I don't think anyone would use
<Trevinho> well... private stuff... :P
<willcooke> didrocks, yes, as in, no - no you dont
<Trevinho> Ok, I'm reusing the old one....
<larsu> good point
<didrocks> still, behavior change and such, you can still do a bandaid for now
<didrocks> and nothing prevents to work on the new API now :)
<didrocks> but first bandaid I would say ;)
 * Trevinho hates bandaids...
<Trevinho> but yeah...
<didrocks> well, as everything, it's a risk/benefit assement :)
<Trevinho> larsu: let's decide it now though... as actually I'd avoid to do things twice and probably it's not the best thing to rewrite this in u-s-d and unity. Considering we can rewrite just one side
<larsu> ya
<Trevinho> (keeping u-s-d even closer to upstream)
<larsu> ok, so nothing needed from me?
<didrocks> larsu: don't you think we should investigate why the grab can happen twice at some startup?
<didrocks> (and without an ungrab in between)
<larsu> ah right you said it's not because it crashed
<didrocks> yeah…
<didrocks> that worries me
<didrocks> maybe we just get lucky most of the time and the last grab is what unity sees
<didrocks> but maybe sometimes…
<didrocks> and so, we would double grab for everyone at every login?
<larsu> sigh
<didrocks> larsu: so, I just looks at /proc/pid/maps
<didrocks> larsu: it doesn't load (phew) the g-s-d media keys plugin
<didrocks> I wonder though why I have every plugin listed 4 times?
<larsu> haha good idea
<larsu> hm? in maps?
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> even libwacom and such
<didrocks> that might be "normal", I would have expected to see it only once though
<larsu> that's all libs though, not only the plugins
<larsu> at least for me
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> sale
<didrocks> same*
<didrocks> ok, so "normal"
<didrocks> I guess it spawns multiple memory chunks
<didrocks> so, it's not the g-s-d plugin interfering, so, in the code itself…
<tjaalton> kgunn: pong, EOW already, but if you have a bug just assign it to me :)
<kgunn> tjaalton: no worries, i'll just email you...oh, i'm assuming you're the person to talk to about mesa uploads ?
<tjaalton> kgunn: yes, did 11.0.0 break something?
<kgunn> tjaalton: yep :) so just wanted to establish some kinda of communication/agreement between us
<tjaalton> first point release will arrive today, i'll push it next week
<tjaalton> ah
<kgunn> busted our mir ci jobs for wily
<tjaalton> well the FFE was filed a month ago and raof tested it iirc
<tjaalton> but i hear you
<didrocks> have a good week-end guys!
<Laney> bye!
<willcooke> gnight Laney
<willcooke> gnight all
<Trevinho> Good weekend folks!
<attente> bye!
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-09-26
<jimeb> hi
<jimeb> I'm asking for Macbuntu
<jimeb> never mind
<desrt> HELLO DESKTOP
<desrt> oh wait.  saturday.
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-09-27
<robert_ancell> hi all
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-09-26
<willcooke> morning all
<flexiondotorg> Morning
<Laney> hi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<willcooke> morning flexiondotorg Laney
<willcooke> Welcome flexiondotorg!
<flexiondotorg> Laney, o/
<flexiondotorg> willcooke, Thanks :-)
<willcooke> flexiondotorg, poke me once you have access to the inner sanctum
<flexiondotorg> OK
<Laney> hey flexiondotorg
<Laney> welcome!
<pitti> hey Laney, hey willcooke
<flexiondotorg> Thanks Laney
<pitti> hello flexiondotorg, welcome to the desktop team
<willcooke> morning pitti
<flexiondotorg> pitti, Thanks
<flexiondotorg> And morning
<Laney> you will have your mandatory reeducation shortly
<Laney> hi pitti
<Laney> how's berlin?
<flexiondotorg> I have purged childhood memories in readyness
<pitti> flexiondotorg: la plus important chose : on parle français ici ☺
<flexiondotorg> Non
<Laney> I saw the weekend kernel fun :/
<pitti> Laney: kernel> ugh, yes
 * willcooke prepares the poetry appreciation chairs 
<pitti> Laney: awesome! we went to the Tempelhof airfield yesterday, and walked around a lot
<flexiondotorg> hablo un poco de español
<Laney> pitti: ah nice, we went there too
<larsu> me too!
<Laney> ah larsu
<Laney> ♥
<larsu> hey Laney ♥
<didrocks> hey willcooke, flexiondotorg, larsu, larsu!
<Laney> when's the conference?
<flexiondotorg> Morning didrocks larsu
<larsu> morning didrocks, didrocks!
 * Laney pouts at didrocks didrocks 
<didrocks> welcome flexiondotorg :)
<flexiondotorg> Thanks didrocks :-)
<didrocks> flexiondotorg: so, you now have to learn French
<larsu> hi flexiondotorg! I guess I can't say welcome anymore... but you know ;)
<larsu> flexiondotorg: whatever you do, do. not. learn. french.
<Laney> you are wearing larsu's shoes
<Laney> now about that geonames project...
 * larsu will not give up the nick
<Laney> the previous maintainer was a JERK!
<larsu> actually, I might. The 'u' is starting to bother me
 * flexiondotorg looks around. Can't see his GCSE French books
<Laney> make it mean something else
<didrocks> I think you can expense some online lessons
<larsu> Laney: I heard he's quite nice actually
<Laney> über alles
<pitti> flexiondotorg: yes, Canonical pays the full price of the French duolingo course :)
<pitti> happyaro1: what's the status of bug 1575614? It currently marks the 1.2.2 SRU as failed, and blocks further SRUs of NM (I need to work on one)
<ubot5> bug 1575614 in network-manager (Ubuntu Xenial) "[SRU]Can't select secret key for TLS auth for 802.1X authentication" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1575614
<Trevinho> hei flexiondotorg, welcome!! :-)
<flexiondotorg> Trevinho, o/
<flexiondotorg> Thanks :-)
<ogra_> huh ?
<ogra_> flexiondotorg, duuude !
<willcooke> pitti, happyaro1 is in SFO this week, so expect a bit of a delay. Maybe drop him an email
<pitti> willcooke: ah, thanks
 * flexiondotorg hugs ogra_ 
 * ogra_ hugs flexiondotorg and dances
<willcooke> Laney, would you be able to take a look at this when you get a mo:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1627190
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1627190 in livecd-rootfs (Ubuntu) "livecd-rootfs: .pyc files stripped from desktop ISO livefs, makes python startup slower" [Undecided,New]
<willcooke> I think for "desktop" it doesn't really matter.  We have all the horsepowers.  Maybe flexiondotorg has an opinion here too, wrt RasPi etc. ^
<flexiondotorg> Shipping .pyc will improve start up time.
<flexiondotorg> That said, I've had mixed feedback from guys in Debian about shipping .pyc in packages.
<flexiondotorg> Some reviewers have suggested removing other prefer to keep them.
<ogra_> willcooke, well, effectively it only matters on readonly media ... and only for the first start of apps ... on rw media the files are created on the fly at the first app start
<flexiondotorg> openSUSE do pre-compile all python and ship .pyc.
<ogra_> i think we do so too
<Laney> It's done at install-time
<ogra_> by default
<Laney> I think
<Laney> is it?
 * Laney spins
<flexiondotorg> If it is a proper python module, and dh-python is used you'll get .pyc
<ogra_> well, i definitely have the files after adding ubuntu-core to the exception in livecd-rootfs
<ogra_> they must come from somewhere ... :) either a postinst snippet or build time
<willcooke> IMO, it makes sense for desktop, server, cloud and core to all do the same thing.  So I'd be +1 for leaving them in on that basis alone
<Laney> Anyway.
<Laney> I would guess it was to save space
<willcooke> it was
<ogra_> it surely was
<Laney> You would want data about how much space it saves
<ogra_> well, do a build with ubuntu-desktop in the exception :)
<Laney> I can imagine how to arrange to get the data, but thanks :P
<jibel> vigo, blank app scope on yakkety bug 1627668
<ubot5> bug 1627668 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/unity-scopes/scoperunner:11:QObject::disconnect:QObject::disconnect:QDBusConnectionPrivate::closeConnection:QDBusConnectionManager::run:QThreadPrivate::start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1627668
<didrocks> willcooke: flexiondotorg: ogra_: Laney: it's a dpkg trigger creating them at install time. We don't ship it as part of the package by default because we don't want to rebuild the world when a new python version (with a different path) is shipped. So, the pyc are only compiled for the python version the users has installed on his machine
<willcooke> didrocks, ah, interesting.  Would you mind commenting on the bug?
<didrocks> willcooke: will do it this afternoon (but that's the basic python mecanism)
<willcooke> thx didrocks
<didrocks> ubuntu core case is different (as we don't install packages, but ship an installed rootfs, with some filtering). But ogra now ships the .pyc due to the long Python Speed Discussion thread(Tm)
<Laney> Yeah, that's how it works, thanks
<Laney> didrocks: Doesn't matter for that bug though
<Laney> It would be the same whatever way they were shipped
<Laney> except that if it were in the binaries then the re-byte-compiling would need to be reproducible
<Laney> not sure if it is nor not
<Laney> or
<Laney> and doesn't matter, because it's not done that way :)
<ogra_> does anyone know a way to run evolution without clutter (i.e. plain gtk3) without recompiling ?
<ogra_> i'd love to use it under Mir but it errors out with a clutter error currently
<davmor2> ogra_: just run it in libertine and be done ;)
<ogra_> eeek, no... that even kills my XPS13 ... already tried ... i want to run the native deb on the actual host ...
<ogra_> i dont like my cpu fans to spin all the time ... and my RAM is precious :)
<davmor2> ogra_: then use claws :P
<ogra_> :P
<Trevinho> hey pitti
<ogra_> i'll just wait for the mutt gtk3 port :P
<pitti> hey Trevinho
<Trevinho> pitti: can you comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/hud/systemd-for-session/+merge/300430?
<pitti> Trevinho: just stepping out of the door, will look later
<Laney> ogra_: doubt it, gtk-clutter uses a different gtk_init
<ogra_> ah, sad
<Laney> clutter-gtk*
<ogra_> i know it used to be possible to build it without clutter though ... perhaps that still works
<Laney> it is
 * ogra_ will have to check next weekend
<Laney> also https://git.gnome.org/browse/clutter-gtk/log/?h=wip/mir dunno what that is
<Laney> ;-)
<Trevinho> pitti: ok, no worries... there's no rush
<ogra_> oh
<Laney> Trevinho: seb's away, so if you want that in it might be a good idea to fix it :)
<Laney> Trevinho: also, hi!
<Trevinho> hey Laney
<Laney> how's it going?
<Trevinho> Laney: sure, I know that... that's why I'm asking...
<Trevinho> Laney: good, good... Doing some qml work these days
<Laney> O_O
<Trevinho> And staying some days in Turin, now I'm in a coworking space near to the Politecnico... Quite nice.
<Trevinho> Laney: you?
<Laney> not too bad thanks
<Laney> reviewing FFes
<Laney> but at least I have a coffee
<andyrock> morning all
<willcooke> hey andyrock
<Laney> omgz the world is down
 * Laney stockpiles essentials
<ximion_> Laney: I asked some GC-related questions at the D forums: https://forum.dlang.org/thread/tgypnluirhwmeqwuzcgb@forum.dlang.org
<ximion_> so far, no reply, but they are rather special, so let's see
<ximion_> (for another question I asked I got a faster reply which was basically "your workaround is good" and "don't use the GC and use refcounting instead" :P
<Laney> heh
 * RAOF resists the urge to be a pedant.
<Laney> thanks for filing
<Laney> I was just trying to recompile with LDC and then everything on earth went down
<Laney> ximion_: you could run with the ubuntu backend ...
<Laney> or if it's in the downloading stuff, use a remote mirror
<Laney> good job I decided to set this up in staging isn't it :-)
<ximion_> Laney: jup, but who knew that this would be an issue?
<ximion_> I don't see any off the bugs you describe, so it's either something in the Ubuntu backend causing them, or a GDC weirdness
<Laney> unknown unknowns, that's the point of testing
<ximion_> Laney: I fixed something super-weird at the weekend: https://github.com/ximion/appstream-generator/commit/6ab455ed9c33c2e014a52d8c9539ba5169a6131d
<ximion_> Lanes: I don't know why storing a pointer in the class and using it later results in wrong behavior there - according to the fontconfig docs, that shouldn't have been the case
<ximion_> Laney: so either some bad optimization was happening there, or Fontconfig simply sucks. Both is equally probable, IMHO
<Laney> all these bugs are weird
<Laney> like the LMDB one we can't explain
<Laney> countdown to the C rewrite... :)
<desrt> happy monday
<desrt> resistance won
<ximion_> Laney: uh, I hope I can get around doing that ^^ - multithreaded C is even less fun
<Laney> GThread!
<Laney> hi desrt
<Laney> well done
<desrt> hey laney :)
<ximion_> Laney: for the fontconfig bit, *everyone* uses the library that way, so I kind of wonder why - probably because fontconfig is just buggy there
<ximion_> Laney: I am pondering over writing a MongoDB backend for asgen... Shouldn't be too hard and would allow us to get rid of the mmap and also store massive amounts of data, which is interesting for the "I have thousands of PPAs" case
<Laney> ximion_: Ya we should think about the PPA thing
<Laney> Might want to make the asgen more cloudy to work with that
<Laney> so you can have 10 asgens that take requests from a pool, or something
<ximion_> Laney: Mongo is the hipster thing to go with - can't be more cloudy ^^
<pitti> Trevinho: replied to the hud MP
<Laney> you'd need to do a work queue thing too
<Laney> and maybe other stuff
<ximion_> LMDB will run out there, as it becomes pretty inefficient if you have too much stuff in there
<Laney> like make it a daemon that is polling the queue
<ximion_> yes, will be quite an effort to plan and implement properly
<pitti> Trevinho: ... or was trying to, until LP timed out :)
<ximion_> Laney: especially plan it, I haven't thought enough about it yet, so if you have ideas - since Ubuntu/LP will - at time - be pretty much the only user of this, any feedback on how this should look like to work for you would be useful
 * ximion_ knows nothing about LP
<Laney> not sure right now
<Laney> basically LP submitting to a queue (amqp or something), then fetching from some well known place (maybe just the existing rsync)
<Laney> cloudy is going to be no good if each instance needs 32GB though ._.
<ximion_> Laney: yeah, we need to get to the bottom of this
<Laney> although
<Laney> if it's split by arch too then the leak won't be so bad
<ximion_> Laney: when I asked https://forum.dlang.org/thread/uihemwyqzycxgvilhjbv@forum.dlang.org, the first reply was use refcounting, so in case the GC really is the culprit, we could certainly do that (and then need to check for reference loops...)
<Trevinho> pitti: thanks, i'll fix that next days then... I guess it's better not to remove all the upstart stuff too
<Trevinho> pitti: also, about that landing silo with indicators, shouldn't that only land in yakkety (while it was created with a triple landing)
<Trevinho> causing troubles, I guess
<ximion_> but tbh, I don't think it's the GC - I kind of suspect LMDB or zarchive to be the problem here, nothing else could fill up 32G quickly enough
<pitti> Trevinho: if you can get away with landing it in y, sure; but I thought some of these packages should be kept in sync between v/x/y
<Laney> ximion_: we should make a small archive and valgrind it
<Laney> it grows with each arch
<Trevinho> pitti: mh, i see.. I just would like to avoid the landing to delay more because of SRU bits
<pitti> Trevinho: yeah, me too
<ximion_> Laney: I am using almost exactly the same code (TagFile and archive stuff) in another project, and memory usage is fine there
<ximion_> Laney: I also did Valgrind it at some point when the project was still younger, w/o finding memory leaks
<Laney> would be worth trying again
<pitti> Trevinho: I don't know what the status of that is or what blocks it; but from my POV, anything that unblocks it is good obviously :)
<Laney> and with the ubuntu backend / with remote repo
<ximion_> Valgrind got a bit confused by the GCs memory pools though, and GLib also sometimes has extra memory allocated (but there is some env var to work around that)
<ximion_> Laney: you can alter the LMDB mapsize to something much smaller: https://github.com/ximion/appstream-generator/blob/master/src/asgen/datastore.d#L131
<ximion_> then you can valigrind the stuff, but also only can process small archives
<Laney> yeah saw that
<Laney> i'll try it some point in the future
 * Laney is trying ldc build now
<ximion_> Laney: you will run into https://github.com/ldc-developers/ldc/issues/1774
<ximion_> that's what you get from having a Git snapshot compiler in Debian :-/
<ximion_> (markos, what did you do!!)
<ximion_> Laney: if they manage to fix that quickly, then we are in luck and I can upload a fixed version asap
<Laney> I got a build ...
<ximion_> the last beta version also works
<Laney> of the snapshot version, backported to xenial
<Laney> and that works to build asgen
<ximion_> Laney: it just can't build itself :P
<Laney> whatever was in xenial can build it :)
<ximion_> if it builds, it's fine ^^
<ximion_> are you using Meson?
<Laney> not atm
<Laney> too many backports
<ximion_> ^^
 * ximion_ goes through the D world writing Meson build files at time
<GunnarHj> willcooke: Hi Will, the guest session feature seems to be broken in Ubuntu (with Unity); please see bug #1627304. It's not clear yet which package(s) are the culprit. Guest session works fine in Ubuntu MATE, so it's probably not lightdm. Anyway, just wanted to call your attention to the issue, since I suppose it's something which should be fixed before the release.
<ubot5> bug 1627304 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "User locking problems - guest login crashing" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1627304
 * Laney late lunch
<willcooke> erk, LP down?
<pitti> me 2
<willcooke> ta
 * willcooke makes tea
<pitti> erk, it's not just LP -- http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/
<didrocks> luckily I work on spreadsheets! </irony>
<willcooke> ruh roh
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> didrocks, could you make a presentation about it?
<pitti> I just thought "let's do some archive admin while I wait for this bisect"...
<willcooke> ha
<didrocks> willcooke: indeed, with some Action items associated :)
<willcooke> didrocks, \o/
<Laney> oh noes!
<Laney> nothing to do now, might as well go to the beach
<willcooke> :)
<xnox> Laney, lol =)
<Laney> blehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<didrocks> you did realize that it's raining outside? :)
<didrocks> (says the weather website :p)
<Laney> as if that ever stopped a brit from going to the beach
<Laney> i'll even have a bbq
<didrocks> ahah, different standards!
<didrocks> that should remind you of those glorious days of launchpad update :)
<Laney> just wedge the umbrella into the handle
<Laney> no matter if you get a little bit of plastic in your food
<Laney> adds to the flavour
<Laney> oh man, the pre FDT days
<didrocks> FDT?
<Laney> fastdowntime
<Laney> Trevinho: can we make unity have Unity;Unity7 in XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP plz?
<Laney> s/;/:/ # argh
<didrocks> yeah, pre FDT, with an hour and half downtime ;)
<eyelash> I just installed 16.10 from the daily ISO. works like a charm so far
<Laney> :)
<Laney> shut it down now so nothing goes wrong
<flexiondotorg> lulz
<GunnarHj> eyelash: Did you try to enter a guest session?
<eyelash> GunnarHj: no
<Laney> omg there's a bug!!!!!
<GunnarHj> eyelash: Please do (bug 1627304).
<ubot5> Error: Could not gather data from Launchpad for bug #1627304 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1627304). The error has been logged
<eyelash> launchpad is temorarily unavailable :(
<Laney> I wouldn't bother trying
<Laney> Not sure why he's trying to get you to experience a bug
<GunnarHj> Laney: ??
<Laney> Why are you telling someone who had a good experience to go have a bad one?
<GunnarHj> Laney: Mostly because I wanted you to have something useful to do. ;)
<Trevinho> Laney: yeah, not sure is defining it though
<Laney> Ok, thanks for your concern - be assured that the bug is known :)
<Laney> Trevinho: It's in the session file - DesktopNames
<eyelash> is there anything else I should test? I have a Radeon X1300 which might be quite an unusual card. will test unity8 in the coming days
<GunnarHj> Laney: Great, and to be serious, that's what I wanted to make sure.
<eyelash> I assume the theme bugs will be fixed before the release!?
<ogra_> depends if launchpad comes back before release :)
<davmor2> Laney: any idea why compiz would go awol if you select the video scope?
<Laney> 0
<Laney> did it crash?
<davmor2> Laney: nope just used 98.2% cpu until the spinner stopped then dropped
<davmor2> Laney: this is a fresh install so no actual videos on the system
<Laney> don't know, you would be better off asking a compiz developer
<davmor2> Laney: hmmm okay
<Laney> soz
<davmor2> Laney: no worries it was a longshot anyway :)
<Laney> jdstrand: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1627304 <- looks to do with the apparmor profile (setting it to complain makes login from greeter work); could you put it on your (or someone's) stack please?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1627304 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "User locking problems - guest login crashing" [Undecided,Confirmed]
 * Laney got called by pagerduty /o\
<tyhicks> Laney: someone from the security team will look at that this week (it may not be jdstrand)
<Laney> tyhicks: righto, thanks
<Laney> tyhicks: I made it affect apparmor now
<tyhicks> Laney: thanks!
<Laney> I mean, if the fix is in the profile then it's lightdm, but this presumably gets the right people to look
<flocculant> tyhicks: re that ^^ bug - you asked for apparmor=Denied - yup that is there - will comment on bug
<tyhicks> flocculant: thanks, that'll help a lot
<flocculant> tyhicks: welcome
<Laney> been a few mid air collisions on there :P
<willcooke> hmmm
<willcooke> crashy
<davmor2> willcooke: welcome to my world
 * flexiondotorg is still subscribing to mailing lists...
<willcooke> Right, dinner time.
<willcooke> night all
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-09-27
<hikiko_> Hi
<pitti> Good morning
<duflu> Huh. Why do wily/vivid/trusty all say "supported"?  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mir
<duflu> Morning hikiko, pitti
<pitti> hello duflu
<pitti> duflu: trusty regularly is, vivid is our longest-ever LTS because touch/snappy, and wily is somewhere between "some Launchpad builders still run it" and "infinity needs to flip it"
<duflu> pitti: Oh, thanks. That means our upstream support status is wrong then
<pitti> so vivid and wily are not really supported any more, just vivid+overlay for touch/snappy is
<duflu> pitti: I remember now. I took the decision to mark old unrealistic Mir series' as obsolete before the distro was
<duflu> Which is realistic
<hikiko> hi duflu pitti :)
<willcooke> Morning all
<flexiondotorg> willcooke, Morning
<willcooke> morning flexiondotorg!  Ready for round 2?
<flexiondotorg> Yep.
<willcooke> \m/
<flexiondotorg> I slept like 10 men last night :-)
<willcooke> ha!
<willcooke> Hope you weren't around too late
<flexiondotorg> Not really, it was Sunday that was the issue.
<flexiondotorg> The office that I now sit in, was a store room a few weeks ago.
<flexiondotorg> Spent every weekend since knocking it into shape, which concluded at 01:14 on Monday morning :-)
<flexiondotorg> But it was worth it.
<willcooke> oh boy
<willcooke> It's nice to have a place to work which isn't just the kitchen table though
<flexiondotorg> Yep.
<flexiondotorg> I have several friends who work from home (not Canonical) who I spoke to.
<flexiondotorg> Their top advice is make your office a nice place to be.
<Laney> brrrrrrrrrr
<flexiondotorg> So I did.
<flexiondotorg> I built a "man cave".
<flexiondotorg> Laney, Morning.
<willcooke> morning Laney
<Laney> Ahoy chaps
<Laney> how's it going?
<willcooke> I'm hoping to move my office in to the garage (well, half the garage)
<willcooke> had a builder come round last night
<flexiondotorg> Good. I've been out for my morning walk. Bracing!
<willcooke> it'll give me a tiny bit more room, but more importantly it'll be away from crying toddlers
<Laney> 6 feet of insulation required first?
<willcooke> they have some special plasterboard which, as an added bonus, blocks out a lot of the sound
<flexiondotorg> I've been toying with converting our garage.
<flexiondotorg> Sadly it is now full of all the junk I displaced while build this office.
<willcooke> ha, the eternal struggle
<willcooke> garage -> loft -> shed -> garage
<flexiondotorg> When the easiest solution is "make the house bigger", rather than "have a clear out", then you know you've got a problem ;-)
<willcooke> :))
<didrocks> too much ukish in this channel, let's introduce some frenchness! :)
<didrocks> hey guys! (even if up for longgggggg)
<flexiondotorg> Morning didrocks o/
<davmor2> didrocks: guten tag old chap, damn it I tried to de-English for you and failed sorry :P
<didrocks> davmor2: I'm sure you have time to get better to it! ;)
<davmor2> didrocks: whato me owld mucka
<willcooke> bonjour didrocks.  If it makes you feel any better I had a fresh croissant for breakfast.
<davmor2> willcooke: pfff that's a lie, you had a shop bought croissant for breakfast they are a pain in the arse to make fresh I know
<didrocks> willcooke: as long as it doesn't have chocolate in it, I'm good, you know about this! :)
<willcooke> davmor2, it was from a shop, but it was made at the instore bakery
<willcooke> it's as close as we're gonna get
<davmor2> willcooke: :)
<willcooke> this side of la Manche anyway
<didrocks> so few kilometers to get it right though :-)
<willcooke> lol
<davmor2> willcooke: don't succumb didrocks is just trying to europify us again and you know we hate that so much ;)  Just start moaning about the weather and it'll pass :D
<willcooke> davmor2, . . o O ( Bloody foreigners )
<willcooke> phew, back to normal
<davmor2> hahaha
<Laney> davmor2: can you give https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1998 a blast when you get a bit please?
<davmor2> Laney: sure
<Laney> insert kissing emoji here
<Laney> NO
<Laney> 😘
<Laney> hope you can see that, 'cos I can't
<davmor2> Laney: decorum man
 * duflu is confused
<willcooke> Laney, have you seen emoj?  (snap find emoj)
<Laney> I saw a post somewhere about that
<Laney> looked fun
<willcooke> G+ prolly
<willcooke> 👽
<Laney> still can't see them
<Laney> never figured out that screen problem from months ago
<davmor2> Laney: ah there is your issue use tmux or byobu or something noah didn't save from drowning ;)
<Laney> get orf my lawn
<davmor2> willcooke, Laney: Not an issue with hidpi but following the path for the checkbox I noticed that the is a grey block left behind by unchecking a video in Totem/Videos should it revert to show the full thumbnail?
<Laney> press cancel at the top
<davmor2> Laney: yeap that gets rid of it thanks
<Laney> np
<Laney> right clicking goes into a selection mode
<davmor2> Laney, willcooke, jibel: So I have tested https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1998 in scale mode x2 (dells default) and in scale mode x1 the ubuntu default, everything I've looked at is great except our own webbrowser that doesn't seem to honour the scaling at all but that is no different than without the silo
<Laney> it just changes some images in the theme
<Laney> thanks for testing!
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> why doesn't NotShowIn work?
<Laney> oh
<Laney> wh
<Laney> you know when you propose a simple fix and end up shaving a whole herd of yaks
 * Laney is in this fresh hell
 * flexiondotorg goes to get lunch
 * Laney weeps
<Laney> HA
<Laney> IN YOUR FACE
<desrt> hihi hippies
<willcooke> howdy desrt
<desrt> good morning willcooke
 * flexiondotorg returns
<flexiondotorg> davmor2, Do you have access to HiDPI capable hardware for testing?
<flexiondotorg> desrt, o/
<davmor2> flexiondotorg: I have a 4k xps13
<flexiondotorg> OK, me too.
<desrt> flexiondotorg: good morning
<flexiondotorg> I was just setting it up while having lunch.
<flexiondotorg> Installed 16.04.1, did updates. Moving the Scale slider in the Display settings does nothing.
<flexiondotorg> Can you confirm?
<flexiondotorg> I had the same on my XPS 15 lastnight.
<flexiondotorg> I'm sure it worked a few weeks back.
<davmor2> flexiondotorg: scale slider is working for me on 16.10, and worked for me on 16.04.1 when it was released, But I can do an upgrade test tomorrow and try it out while I'm at it
<flexiondotorg> OK, thanks.
<flexiondotorg> I'll test them both again this evening and see if it is reliably reproducible.
<flexiondotorg> Any confirmation from yourself would be good :-)
 * desrt senses a brief disturbance before remembering "oh ya... still DST."
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> ding ding ding
<desrt> hihi
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-09-27
<flexiondotorg> o/
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Sep 27 15:30:38 2016 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-09-27 | Current topic:
<willcooke> Roll call: andyrock, attente, desrt,  dgadomski, fjkong, flexiondotorg, happyaron (at conf), hikiko, laney, qengho, seb128 (hols), sweet5hark, themuso (out), tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<Trevinho> eo/
<qengho> Aiee!
<Laney> meow
<dgadomski> hey
<flexiondotorg> Hi
<FJKong> halo
<andyrock> hola
<willcooke> Let's give people a couple of mins and we'll start
<Sweet5hark1> .
<willcooke> Let's start
<willcooke> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-09-27 | Current topic: andyrock
<andyrock> hey
<andyrock> so still working on unity8 tooltips
<andyrock> i sent a mp
<andyrock> got a review (working on fixing it)
<andyrock> eof
<willcooke> Thanks andyrock
<willcooke> #topic attente
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-09-27 | Current topic: attente
<attente> hey, not much news this week
<attente> was debugging issues with the jhbuild snapcraft plugin integration tests, not really sure how to resolve that :/
<attente> currently looking into gtk-mir clipboard support with content-hub
<attente> (eof)
<willcooke> thanks attente.
<willcooke> #topic desrt
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-09-27 | Current topic: desrt
<desrt> hey
<desrt> had a couple of doctors appts this week
<desrt> but... dconf now supports lockdown on paths, plus has support for "negative" lockdown (ie: negate locked down path with more specific permitted things)
<desrt> attente: would appreciate it we can sync up on reviews for this after the meeting, since dconf doesn't really have any !me contributors
<desrt> eof.
<willcooke> thanks desrt
<willcooke> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-09-27 | Current topic: dgadomski
<dgadomski> hi
<dgadomski> just got back after being off for 2 weeks, so no updates really :)
<willcooke> Hope you had a nice break dgadomski
<willcooke> #topic FJKong
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-09-27 | Current topic: FJKong
<FJKong> hi
<FJKong> bugs on #1575353 and #1628086 reported
<FJKong> snap packaging gnuradio and cqrlog on progressing.
<FJKong> spend some time learn about pulseaudio
<FJKong> give NUDT guys help to unstand IM code structure.
<FJKong> eof
<willcooke> thanks FJKong
<willcooke> #topic flexiondotorg
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-09-27 | Current topic: flexiondotorg
<willcooke> Welcome!
<flexiondotorg> Hi
<flexiondotorg> I'm new here :-)
<flexiondotorg> I've just about completed all my New Starter stuff.
<desrt> flexiondotorg: welcome :)
<Sweet5hark1> flexiondotorg: welcome!
<flexiondotorg> So I can be contacted in all the right places.
<qengho> Internet over radio?!
<flexiondotorg> Indeed. Broadcasting at you right now!
<willcooke> We're very happy you're here flexiondotorg
<flexiondotorg> I've been given a list of bugs to work through and start on that a couple of hours ago.
<flexiondotorg> eof
<willcooke> :) thanks flexiondotorg
<willcooke> #topic hikiko
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-09-27 | Current topic: hikiko
<willcooke> Holidays & Bugs
<willcooke> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-09-27 | Current topic: Laney
<Laney> hi pals
<Laney> • More futzing around with asgen - some mysterious crashes; reported. Recompiled with ldc, and seems more stable now. See for yourself: http://appstream.staging.ubuntu.com/
<Laney> ∘ todo: backport appstream, ldc, debhelper, dh-autoreconf, build with ldc.
<Laney> • Made the MIR report show Fix Released bugs so you can see which ones are just re-promotions
<Laney> • Reviewed hidpi icons branch and fixed some errors, to land after the beta.
<Laney> • Poked at guest session breakage and punted to the security team.
<Laney> • Some work on OnlyShowIn/NotShowIn/DesktopNames stuff, so we can hide the new Terminal in Unity 8. This turned out to be a massive rabbit hole, but I know what to do now.
<Laney> • FFe and queue reviews.
<Laney> • Tested and synced the glib stable release.
<Laney> • Some work on rls-y bugs:
<Laney> ∘ Fixed a crash on i386 in gnome-software, and uploaded to X/Y.
<Laney> ∘ Checked out a gvfs patch for properly showing removable drives and cherry-picked that.
<Laney> 🚼
<willcooke> thanks Laney
<willcooke> #topic qengho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-09-27 | Current topic: qengho
<qengho> * Chromium 53.0.2785.113 debugging on Yakkety. Not memory allocator. Little progress.
<qengho> * Chromium rpi crash. Maybe some NEON instructions? Maybe.
<qengho> * browsers & Google API. Rotated. Disabled keys. Still errors. Trying to find a human to help make sense of it.
<qengho> EOF
<willcooke> thanks qengho, let me know what you find out
<qengho> Will do Will.
<willcooke> #topic Sweet5hark1
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-09-27 | Current topic: Sweet5hark1
<Sweet5hark1> .
<Sweet5hark1> - three days PTO (Wed, Thu, Fri)
<Sweet5hark1> - sprint travel prep
<Sweet5hark1> - LibreOffice 5.2.2~rc2 to ppa
<Sweet5hark1> - LibreOffice 5.2.2~rc2 to snap (edge, beta, candidate channels)
<Sweet5hark1> - some upstream mentoring and advise on commit I did earlier
<Sweet5hark1> EOF
<willcooke> thanks Sweet5hark1
<willcooke> #topic TheMuso
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-09-27 | Current topic: TheMuso
<willcooke> * Continued working on bug 1574324. Thanks to Simon's help, we have somewhere to start adding debugging messages to get to the problem. Through a log I obtained thanks to getting some hardware that exhibits the problem, as well as logs from other users over time, I've already started back tracking and reading the code to get to the bottom.
<willcooke> * Built a package for the reporter of bug 1608820 to test, similar to the above bug, disabled the bluetooth ubuntu touch packages to see if the bug is still present with vanilla upstream pulse 9 code.
<willcooke> * Started planing for 17.04, further accessibility profile manager improvements, unity 8 accessibility, which will likely be the focus, and will be a multi-cycle project.
<willcooke> * I also plan to do some iso testing in the coming week, to check accessibility and accessibility profiles making sure things work well enough there.
<ubot5> bug 1574324 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "pulseaudio crashes when connecting to bluetooth headphones (due to ubuntu changes?)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1574324
<ubot5> bug 1608820 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Cannot use BT speaker - sink is suspended" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1608820
<willcooke> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-09-27 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<tkamppeter> - ghostscript: Fixed media source, manual feed, and media type options of the PCL XL driver upstream and in Yakkety
<tkamppeter> - HPLIP: Fixed bug of some PPDs being broken
<tkamppeter> - cups-filters: Released 1.11.4 fixing a possible cause of infinite loops in cups-browsed, fixed inaccuracy of printing in low resolution (bar codes on lable printers).
<tkamppeter> - cups: Synced Debian package with a fix of a bug which caused infinite loops.
<tkamppeter> - Bugs.
<willcooke> thanks tkamppeter
<willcooke> #topic Trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-09-27 | Current topic: Trevinho
<Trevinho> · Various cleanups in unity8 MenuItemFactory to use new slots-based components
<Trevinho> · Fixed an issue of SlotsLayout in ui-components that caused paddings changes not to be dynamic
<Trevinho> · Creating menu item styles for pointer and touch modes
<Trevinho>  -- And here it is
<willcooke> eof Trevinho? Wondering if there was a link coming?
<Trevinho> EOF; yeah...
<Trevinho> sorry :-)
<willcooke> thx Trevinho
<willcooke> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-09-27 | Current topic: robert_ancell
<Laney> tension
<willcooke> Missing your bullets this week, but I know there has been work on landing fixes for G-S in Y while we wait for the MIR for snapdblig
<willcooke> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-09-27 | Current topic: AOB
<willcooke> Anyone got anything else?
<willcooke> You probably already know, but Beta 2 is delayed due to some kernel regressions.  Desktop ISO will get released at the same time as the others
<willcooke> If there's nothing else, let's wrap.  Going once....
<willcooke> .. twice ..
<willcooke> .. thrice ..
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Sep 27 15:48:15 2016 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2016/ubuntu-desktop.2016-09-27-15.30.moin.txt
<willcooke> thanks all
<Laney> danke
<flexiondotorg> Thanks.
<Sweet5hark1> merci
<Laney> Trevinho: want to review https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/unity-lens-applications/dont-set-desktop-env/+merge/306914 quickly please?
<Trevinho> Laney: ok
<Laney> youuuuuuuu are my favourite
<Trevinho> :)
<willcooke>  right, dinner time and child wrangling duties
<willcooke> night all
<Laney> me too
<Laney> nighty night
<ricotz> Sweet5hark1, hi, how is the feedback on defaulting to the gtk3 backend?
 * flexiondotorg sort of finishes for the day.
<TheMuso> flexiondotorg: Welcome dude, glad to have you abord. :)
<flexiondotorg> TheMuso, Thanks:-)
<robert_ancell> Laney, I think you didn't push your fix to bug 1571729 to wip/ubuntu? I cherry-picked it from wip/ubuntu-xenial but it has a different ID
<ubot5> bug 1571729 in gnome-software (Ubuntu Xenial) "/usr/bin/gnome-software:11:look_at_pkg:load_apt_db:gs_plugin_refine:gs_plugin_loader_run_refine:gs_plugin_loader_run_results" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1571729
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-09-28
<tsimonq2> fun: https://pad.lv/1606238
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1606238 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "gnome-software won't open" [Critical,Triaged]
<tsimonq2> affects Lubuntu too, we recently switched to GNOME Software from the Lubuntu Software Center
<robert_ancell> tsimonq2, can you reproduce that problem?
<tsimonq2> robert_ancell: doing some test cases in VMs now, I'll reproduce ASAP
<tsimonq2> going unusually slow today :/
<robert_ancell> tsimonq2, if you could build from gnome-software git using the gnome-3-20 branch that would be helpful to check
<tsimonq2> will do
<tsimonq2> robert_ancell: what's your TZ if I want to ping you with results?
<robert_ancell> tsimonq2, +12
<tsimonq2> UTC? huh, never seen that before. ;)
<robert_ancell> (New Zealand)
<tsimonq2> oic
<robert_ancell> tsimonq2, actually, do you workaround it by moving/removing ~/.local/share/gnome-software? If so, could you attach your contents of that?
<tsimonq2> I'll do both :)
<tsimonq2> (I'll be around and I'll let you know how it goes, but like I said, it's taking a while :/)
<robert_ancell> Laney, I've pushed some more changes to wip/ubuntu but feel free to do a git push -f if you want to fix up the branch
<robert_ancell> Laney, actually, now I notice it's my git that was set up wrong... please ignore the above messages...
<tsimonq2> interesting
<tsimonq2> robert_ancell: so it does launch fine, that bug is no longer an issue
<tsimonq2> robert_ancell: but look at that screenshot
<tsimonq2> http://i.imgur.com/OcYOqVZ.png
<tsimonq2> robert_ancell: that's when I try to update it, or whatever prompt it wants to give
<robert_ancell> tsimonq2, weird, never seen that before
<tsimonq2> yeah
<tsimonq2> weirdf
<tsimonq2> *weird
<tsimonq2> I'll grab the latest gnome-software from the gnome-3-20 branch and see if it's also an issue there
<tsimonq2> robert_ancell: have any idea as to what it could be?
<robert_ancell> tsimonq2, I figure it's asking network manager if it's online. I wonder if that functionality is not in Lubuntu?
<robert_ancell> or not working
<robert_ancell> Or perhaps there is a GNOME service that proxies that information
<sarnold> is there any chance that the program in question logged to stderr or something else -why- it thinks it's offline?
<tsimonq2> ah yes, "Device Not Managed"
<tsimonq2> it's a known bug with uys
<tsimonq2> *us
<tsimonq2> could that be why?
<tsimonq2> if so, that's a little...weird
<tsimonq2> I'm going to bed, I'll troubleshoot more in the morning
<tsimonq2> o/
<robert_ancell> tsimonq2, thanks, bye
 * duflu wonders if that's like a moonwalk
<pitti> Good morning
<flexiondotorg> Morning pitti
<willcooke> Goodly morelode
<Laney> yo
<flexiondotorg> Morning fellas
<willcooke> This dodgy import laptop battery is dying quickly now.  Won't charge to more than 42%
<Laney> http://freedrinkpubs.co.uk/ <- free pint
<willcooke> oooh
<willcooke> nice
<willcooke> trying to find a list of the pubs
<willcooke> I assume it's Punch taverns only
<willcooke> Nowhere near enough to warrant going to for a free pint :(
<Laney> :(
<pitti> hey flexiondotorg, good morning
<flexiondotorg> o/
<pitti> and good morning to Laney and willcooke too!
<willcooke> morning pitti
<Laney> hi pitti!
<willcooke> Laney, TheMuso uploaded ubuntu-terminal-app per: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1626457
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1626457 in Ubuntu "[FFE] Ubuntu Terminal App request" [Medium,Triaged]
<willcooke> but  can't find it in proposed.  Will it take a while to appear?
<Laney> it'll be in the queue
<willcooke> oki
<willcooke> and indeed it is
<willcooke> thanks Laney
<Laney> winning
<willcooke> ah, finally the survey lands in my inbox
<willcooke> hikiko, you might receive one too now? ^
 * Sweet5hark sneezes.
 * Sweet5hark caught a cold and is more grumpy than usual.
<willcooke> uh oh.  :)  Nobody annoy him.  He has access to tanks.
<Sweet5hark> *squeeksqueeksqueek*
<jbicha> good morning
<flexiondotorg> Morning jbicha
<hikiko> Wi
<hikiko> Pff
<hikiko> willcooke: yes I rev
<hikiko> received it
<willcooke> hikiko, thx.
<hikiko> and your reminder too :) thnx
<willcooke> :)
<Laney> happy surveying!
<Laney> hi jbicha
<jbicha> Laney: do you want to do the gobject-introspection update? since it's related to glib2.0
<Laney> jbicha: it's already in progress, just finishing up something else
<jbicha> thanks, gnome didn't change much with the update but Debian did…
<Laney> riddy smoke alarm just went off
<Laney> ruddy
<Laney> no fire though ...
<willcooke> erk]
<Laney> good job I didn't go to the library today
<Laney> #sorryneighbours
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, hi, how is the feedback on defaulting to the gtk3 backend?
<ricotz> hey desktopers
<davmor2> flexiondotorg: 16.04.1 installing now I'll keep an eye on the slider throughout
<Sweet5hark> ricotz: tab titles are an issue on yakkety, otherwise fine there. backports are more tricky.
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, I see, I reverted it locally due it is not usable due a huge performance loss :\
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, "backports are more tricky"?
<davmor2> flexiondotorg: slider for scaling is working on 16.04.1
<Sweet5hark> ricotz: yeah, thats why we are doing in on LTS+1 -- most other distros already went gtk3 earlier anyway.
<Sweet5hark> as discussed at the lO conf:upstream really wants to kill gtk2, the only reason it is still around is the ancient baseline for the  deb/rpm packages building for download on libreoffice.org.
<Sweet5hark>  
<flexiondotorg> davmor2, Yes, I tested last night clean install on xps 13. Scale worked.
<Sweet5hark> https://skyfromme.wordpress.com/2016/09/28/merging-communities/ <- just leaving this here (#libreoffice #openoffice)
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, ok, dropping gtk2 is bad if the gtk3 doesn't provide a nearly equal performance, and currently is seems really bad
<Sweet5hark> ricotz: patches welcome
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, or is there a known difference between gtk 3.20 vs 3.22 in that regard?
<ricotz> I am on 3.22 here
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, yeah, of course :)
<Sweet5hark> not that Im aware. But only gtk3 will run on MIR/Wayland.
<ricotz> ok
<ricotz> btw, is 5.2.2~rc2 in sight?
<Sweet5hark> already on libreoffice-staging, but I need to fix the libabw madness.
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, ah, I see -- regarding libabw building against -proposed works fine
<ricotz> there are no actions needed on the libreoffice package other than a no-change rebuild to pick it up
<ricotz> hmm, no ~yakketyX suffix
<davmor2> willcooke, Laney: did something change for scaling between 16.04.1 and 16.10.  I set scaling to 2 upgraded and it was set to 1 again :(
<ogra_> davmor2, this is due to our new partnership with your optician ... you should finally buy these new glasses
<Laney> not that I know of
<Laney> ask Trevinho
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, https://paste.debian.net/plain/843089
<Trevinho> davmor2: Mh.. No. Nothing changed. There was an idle around for settings  that could be unstable though
<pitti> jbicha: I don't understand http://launchpadlibrarian.net/287053931/ubuntu-gnome-default-settings_16.10.4_16.10.5.diff.gz -- "stop hiding" sounds like "drop the NoDisplay", not "drop the entire .desktop file"?
<davmor2> Trevinho: right I'll do an install in vm and see if it happens there too, erm I suppose the setting is stored in dconf right?
<davmor2> ogra_: if only it was that easy ;)
<jbicha> pitti: the only reason u-g-default-settings sticks stuff in /usr/share/gnome/applications is to set NoDisplay=true to override unwanted "apps" showing up
<pitti> jbicha: ah, that's a higher-prio lookup path? I see
<pitti> jbicha: thanks, accepted
<jbicha> yes, and ubuntu-software uses /usr/share/ubuntu/applications/
<jbicha> which is the higher priority directory for Unity (based on the XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP name)
<Sweet5hark> ricotz: hmmm? that has no changes in control.in, just in control. build time is fine, installing on yakkety has trouble. but its ok, Ill take care of that.
<Mirv> hmm, where in wiki.ubuntu.com is documented what's needed to edit wiki.ubuntu.com?
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, in rules
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, there are no gcc-6.2 packages
<Sweet5hark> ah, ok. will merge.
 * flexiondotorg seeks out food
<xnox> Mirv, i believe one needs to login and be an ubuntu member.
<xnox> Mirv, some pages are locked further more, to prevent spam and only subset of users can change those.
<jbicha> Mirv: it's documented if you click the Help button in the toolbar
<desrt> word.
<Mirv> thank you xnox, jbicha! I was answering to someone who asked me to edit wiki pages that I had edited in the past.
<willcooke> what up desrt
<desrt> coffee
<desrt> you?
<ximion> Laney: any new mysterious crashes?
 * flexiondotorg returns
<Laney> hi ximion
<Laney> all good so far
<Laney> ximion: what's this business about requiring permissive licenses?
 * andyrock is back
<Laney> wb andyrock
<ximion> Laney: we compile all the metadata into one big file in the end
<Laney> what was the problem?
<ximion> Laney: if one metadata piece is GPL licensed, and some other one is CDDL licensed, we will violate one of those license because we actually are not allowed to combine the works
<ximion> having a set of allowed permissive licenses for metadata stated explicitly gives legal safety
<Laney> ximion: that was a legal opinion?
<Laney> How do Debian Packages files get away with it?
<Trevinho> davmor2: yeah, dconf
<davmor2> Trevinho: yeah got it thanks :)
<davmor2> Trevinho: just waiting on the upgrade to finish to check it
<flexiondotorg> willcooke, Regarding #1624022 I have a test build that works.
<flexiondotorg> So, the question is, should this be back ported to Xenial?
<willcooke> flexiondotorg, excellent!
<flexiondotorg> And what about Debian?
<willcooke> We can certainly try Debian, but not sure if they'd want it or not - worth asking though
<willcooke> regarding Xenial - let's get it in to Y (if we still can) first and then worry about backports.  It should be safe enough, but would like to get feedback from Laney and seb128
<flexiondotorg> Laney, regarding #1624022
<Laney> erm
<flexiondotorg> I've simply create a symlink in debian/rules as part of binary-indep:
<Laney> Is taking over such a generic name in a required package a good idea?
<flexiondotorg> I did wonder.
<flexiondotorg> I've check for name collisions.
<flexiondotorg> Can't find any.
<Laney> I would talk to anibal first if I were you
<Laney> Depends how urgent this is
<willcooke> I don't think it's super urgent
<ximion_> Laney: they likely get away withit by nobody caring
<ximion_> Laney: the request was made by Red Hat people in the very early days of AppStream, and the reasoning is sound
<ximion_> a bit over-pedantic, maybe, but who knows? better be careful with legal stuff
<Laney> is it?
<Laney> I don't know if it's real or not
<Laney> anyway
<Laney> GNOME stuff is using GPL in there
<Laney> so...
<ximion_> haha
<ximion_> which project is it?
<Laney> sec
<flexiondotorg> Laney, aside from concerns about generic names, can you take a peek at this and let me know if the approach I've taken is suitable please?
<flexiondotorg> https://pastebin.canonical.com/166610/
<Laney> flexiondotorg: that looks correct (you should use the public pastebin on public IRC, BTW)
<flexiondotorg> OK, noted.
<ximion> Laney: did you write something while my connection was flaky?
<jbicha> I don't like sensible-browser; I think most things use mimetypes instead
<davmor2> Trevinho: so it isn't being reset on virtual machine so might very well be a timing issue
<jbicha> xdg-open http://www.google.com/ opens Firefox here but sensible-browser http://www.google.com/ opens Epiphany :(
<Laney> ximion: https://paste.debian.net/843196/
<Laney> or https://paste.debian.net/843197/ for debian
<Laney> jbicha: yeah same here
<jbicha> I commented on the bug report
<Sweet5hark> Laney: around?
<Sweet5hark> (contentless ping alert)
<Laney> yes
<rip_harambe_2016>  Are we gonna have that unity 8 session in 16.10 or Not???
<Laney> that's the plan
<xnox> if I do specify gi.require_version('Gtk', '3.0') pyflakes yells at me that i have imports not at the top of the file.
<xnox> if i don't specify it, gtk yells at me for not declaring required version number
<Laney> I know which one of those I'd pick :-)
<Laney> (# nopep8)
<ximion> Laney: that weird bug hughsie found I will fix when I'm home
<ximion> also, fonts support is almost ready, I just need to make it spec compliant now :P
<ximion> and it requires a lot of testing and fonts shipping metainfo files
<Laney> ximion: what bug?
<Laney> & nice
<ximion> Laney: something haveing " as category name
<Laney> heh
<kenvandine> willcooke, the system-settings silo dropping urfkill and dbus-property-service has landed for xenial and vivid
<kenvandine> willcooke, in the unapproved queue for yakkety
<willcooke> kenvandine, awesome, thanks kenvandine
<kenvandine> willcooke, np
<Laney> right
<Laney> might get a few minutes at the allotment if i'm quick
<Laney> laters potaters
<willcooke> see ya Laney
<willcooke> night all
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-09-29
<hikiko> Hi
<tjaalton> anyone know if there's a place other than under /usr where I could drop a custom keymap? I need to remap one key on an US kbd to be able to use finnish layout
<tjaalton> so that unity would be able to show it on the gui
<tjaalton> because xmodmap doesn't work
<tjaalton> the layout is reset on resume etc
<tjaalton> and .Xmodmap is not applied on login either
<tjaalton> hah, looks like I can type <>| on US kbd afterall, a bit awkward with altgr+shift, but still.. no need for hacky layouts
<Sweet5hark> moin
<Sweet5hark> Laney: have a sec?
<willcooke> Morning all.
<willcooke> Weather update:  It's raining sideways.
<duflu> Umm. I assume willcooke is not in South Australia where that is also true
<willcooke> ha
<willcooke> afternoon duflu
<duflu> Hey willcooke
<Laney> yo
<TheMuso> Hey folks.
<willcooke> hi Laney TheMuso
<Laney> what's up
<flexiondotorg> Morning
<flexiondotorg> Hmmm, rainy walk this morning.
<flexiondotorg> Laney, thank for sharing your dynamic profile tip yesterday.
<flexiondotorg> I've recreated the same results using this - http://direnv.net/
<Laney> why is it such a pain in the rear end to pay someone using different payment references?
 * Laney stabs Santander
<Laney> flexiondotorg: Nice
<Laney> Sweet5hark: Yes, many, and they are all for you
<duflu> Evening? TheMuso
<Laney> What
<tjaalton> owncloud client doesn't seem to start on login, is 'startup applications' still supported in yak?
<Laney> "Amend Payee" rejects the name that creating a new payee previously allowed
<Laney> tjaalton: It works
<Laney> I think logs go into the journal now
<tjaalton> Laney: ok, it's just the applet icon not showing, seems to be running
<TheMuso> Later folks.
<willcooke> night TheMuso
<flexiondotorg> Laney, I've seen that #1624022 has new comments.
<flexiondotorg> willcooke, Laney Am I right is saying the request is to now symlink 'browse' to xdg-open?
<willcooke> I think that's where we are at now
<flexiondotorg> OK
<willcooke> xdg-open is better than sensible-browser (from the comments)
<Laney> As you think is best
<willcooke> and Mark wanted "browse" to be the command
<willcooke> so combine both of those and we arrive at browse -> xdg-open
<flexiondotorg> Right. Understood.
<willcooke> Laney, you still think this is something worth upstreaming to Debian?
<Laney> I would ask
<willcooke> yeah, no harm in asking
<willcooke> Let's start with a debdiff for Yakkety then, and go from there?
<Laney> Mhm
<willcooke> Laney, ?
<Laney> that's a noise of assent
<willcooke> :)
<Laney> Check it's actually installed on server though
<Laney> If it matters that this works on servers
 * willcooke ponders
<willcooke> I don't suppose a server has things like X.org, Unity 7, Firefox, etc etc installed by default
<Laney> Might have lynx or w3m
<jbicha> xdg-utils doesn't show for server in seeded-in-ubuntu but server is pretty minimal by default
<jbicha> good morning
<Laney> hi
<willcooke> flexiondotorg, would suggest you comment on the bug and see if this is required on server, if so then that rather limits our options
<Laney> I suspect it's probably not that useful there
<Laney> But it might be smart to cover yourself :)
<bregma>  hey willcooke a recent change to unity8-desktop-session for the bug fat MIR is blocked from landing until ubuntu-terminal-app gets uploaded to the stable overlay for Xenial...  did you poke anyone about doing that?
<willcooke> bregma, morning!  Yeah, spoke to a few peeps in the ci-eng channel this morning.  I've asked TheMuso to take a look at a bug first:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-terminal-app/+bug/1628781
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1628781 in Ubuntu Terminal App "Incorrect package rename handling causes file overwrite errors on upgrade" [Undecided,New]
<willcooke> Once that's sorted I think we should be able to land it
<andyrock> good afternoon all
<flexiondotorg> andyrock, o/
 * flexiondotorg gets lunch
<willcooke> hey andyrock
<davmor2> willcooke, Laney: on yakkety if you open nautilus is it opening a separate icon in the launcher?
<willcooke> that again
<willcooke> davmor2, is that on an upgrade?
<willcooke> *upgraded machine
<davmor2> willcooke: I haven't upgraded today I was hoping to see the update-manager popup but it hasn't happened yet
<willcooke> davmor2, out of interest, can you remove the icon and re add it
<willcooke> and see if it still does it
<davmor2> willcooke: now it doesn't
<willcooke> davmor2, I /think/ it's probably related to an upgrade at some point, but if that's a fresh install, then.... ?
<davmor2> willcooke: no it is my main box so it has been upgraded pretty much daily so might just be version changes in yakkety itself but it's only happened the last couple of days after proposed got unblocked by beta 2
<willcooke> hmm, oki.. Well fingers crossed that's what it is
<flexiondotorg> Laney I have a question about versioning.
<flexiondotorg> I'll have a new xdg-utils package for Y
<flexiondotorg> And one for X
<flexiondotorg> They are currently the same package in both releases.
<Laney> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/UpdatePreparation#Update_the_packaging
<flexiondotorg> How should I version them for uploading to Y and SRUing to X?
 * flexiondotorg goes to read.
<Laney> Handy table there
<flexiondotorg> Thanks
<Laney> davmor2: MMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm interesting
<Laney> (maybe)
<davmor2> hmmm launcher if I install byobu and add it to the launcher and do an upgrade byobu is removed from the launcher, I assume this is because the old version is removed and the newer version installed right?
<flexiondotorg> Laney, can you cast an eye over these debdiffs please.
<flexiondotorg> For Xenial SRU - paste.ubuntu.com/23251295/
<flexiondotorg> For Yakkety - http://paste.ubuntu.com/23251300/
<Laney> Are you forwarding it upstream?
<Laney> If not, I'd just make a pkg.links file for debhelper to do what it will with
<flexiondotorg> OK, I'll do that.
<Laney> flexiondotorg: As a point of autotools nerdery (for interest), look up AC_PROG_LN_S
<Laney> https://www.gnu.org/software/autoconf/manual/autoconf.html
<flexiondotorg> Thanks, added to my reading list.
<Laney> davmor2: that nautilus thing, you found a bug, well done
<Laney> cookie for you
<davmor2> Laney: I think byobu launcher being removed is another one too ;)
<Laney> maybe
<Laney> give me a break
<Laney> check if it renames its desktop file
<Laney> better, just file it
 * flexiondotorg is just making a cuppa
 * ogra_ notes the brits are a nation of potters ... where germans make coffee or tea, you guys only make cups 
 * flexiondotorg looks for a liquid to put in my cup
<davmor2> Laney: so everything in the desktop file looks to be identical on yakkety and xenial so I'll file a bug against bybou intially
<Laney> ok
<davmor2> Laney: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/byobu/+bug/1628975
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1628975 in byobu (Ubuntu) "Adding byobu to the launcher and upgrading removes it from the launcher" [Undecided,New]
<om26er> Hello! Is there a pythonic way to check if X server is running ?
<flexiondotorg> Laney, here are the updated debdiffs for xdg-utils
<flexiondotorg> Xenial - http://paste.ubuntu.com/23251853/
<flexiondotorg> Yakkety - http://paste.ubuntu.com/23251856/
<flexiondotorg> If built and tested them. So if these are suitable I'll attach them to the bug and we can discuss how to process to uploading etc.
<flexiondotorg> I've not just been working on this BTW ;-)
<flexiondotorg> I've got several bugs at various stages of testing
<Laney> Looks good, although you don't need the version number for the devel release; that one can be ubuntu2
<flexiondotorg> So Y can be ubuntu2?
<Laney> yes
<flexiondotorg> Like so - http://paste.ubuntu.com/23251883/
<Laney> aye
<flexiondotorg> OK, I'll attach those to the bug.
<flexiondotorg> Should I subscribe this bug for sponsoring to get it uploaded?
<Laney> That'd be the usual way
<flexiondotorg> Cool.
<Laney> nighty night
<willcooke> night all
<flexiondotorg> Night
<dobey> desrt: around? any idea of a reason why g_app_info_get_all() would not be returning applications that are in XDG_DATA_{DIRS,HOME}/applications?
<desrt> dobey: what *is* it returning?
<desrt> those dirs are the only thing it uses
<dobey> desrt: apparently nothing. in unity-scope-click we have an "applications" directory with a few .desktop files in it, for some integration tests, which we copy to a tmpdir for the tests and point XDG_DATA_HOME at. but they don't seem to be showing up in ubuntu-app-launch-appids, and there's no errors and no messages with G_MESSAGES_DEBUG=all
<dobey> and nothing apparent in the u-a-l source code that would cause it. the .desktop files are straight copies from actual installed apps on the phone too, and they definitely show up in the click scope under the unity8 session :-/
<dobey> yeah, it's not making any sense to me; so here i am pinging you :)
<dobey> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/unity-scope-click/trunk/files/head:/tests/scope-harness/applications/ <- these are the .desktop files
<desrt> Do you set the envvar from inside the test program?
<dobey> no, outside
<desrt> Hmm
<desrt> (good)
<desrt> Oh
<desrt> I know
<desrt> The files in the Exec= line are missing, I bet
<dobey> g_app_info_get_all() strips those out?
<desrt> Change Exec=/bin/true or something and it will work
<desrt> Ya... a subject of much controversy, I assure you
<dobey> ugh, yeah. installed webbrowser-app and now it appears. that is indeed not nice
<desrt> I'm on my way to dinner atm, so hopefully that works... otherwise, ping later?
<desrt> Ah good
<desrt> Good night!
<dobey> thanks. you too
<maxb> I was just discussing a Unity launcher problem new filed as bug 1629138 over in #ubuntu+1, and it was suggested to mention it here too.
<ubot5> bug 1629138 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity launcher doesn't recognize gnome-terminal processes as connected with launcher" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1629138
<maxb> Let me know if I can help provide more info
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-09-30
<jbicha> happyaron: good morning, do you want to review https://paste.gnome.org/poyjfrmly
<happyaron> jbicha: I'm fine with these change
<jbicha> happyaron: ok, if you commit to git, I'll upload to yakkety
<jbicha> I think the "files were not installed by accident" refers to gnome-software's /usr/share/appdata/org.gnome.Software.appdata.xml
<jbicha> the -X.a rule kept that file from being installed
<happyaron> jbicha: applied to git, thanks!
<jbicha> happyaron: thanks, uploaded
<happyaron> great
<hikiko_> hello
<flexiondotorg> Morning
<Laney> BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
<willcooke> Friday!
<willcooke> (already)
<flexiondotorg> Sunny and blue sky here today.
<flexiondotorg> Morning walk in a t-shirt :-)
<flexiondotorg> willcooke, Laney o/
<willcooke> yay!
<willcooke> It was similar here, quite fresh, but nice
<Laney> ahou
<Laney> y
<Laney> how's it going?
<willcooke> tis good- thanks flexiondotorg and Laney for sorting Mark's request yesterday
<didrocks> hey hey desktop guys! :)
<didrocks> even better, friday desktop guys!
<willcooke> morning didrocks, ca va?.
<didrocks> willcooke: very well, yourself? :)
<willcooke> ca va!
<didrocks> thanks for speaking French, due to the lack of seb and pitti! :)
 * didrocks feels at home
<willcooke> :))
<flexiondotorg> didrocks, Morning
<didrocks> hey flexiondotorg!
<pitti> didrocks: bonjour mon ami, comment vas-tu aujourd'hui ? :-)
<pitti> didrocks: la conférence commence, donc je suis sur IRC à nouveau :)
 * pitti essaie à parler plus de français
<didrocks> bonjour pitti! Ça va, et toi ? :) Bonne conférence sur systemd!
 * larsu says something in French
<pitti> didrocks: merci ! j'ai déjà fait mon prèsentation hier, donc aujourd'hui est plus facile :)
<pitti> j'aime bien rester chez larsu !
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> larsu: "quelque chose" :)
<didrocks> this larsu guy! If only he was around on IRC… :)
<Laney> guten morgen didrocks
 * didrocks is *now* lost in translation
<didrocks> ni hao Laney!
 * Laney meows
<didrocks> there are only 5 people in the world who can understand the last sentence implication ^
 * didrocks feels priviledged
<Laney> the top 1% of the top 1% of the top 1% of the top 1%
 * Laney greets didrocks with the secret handshake
<didrocks> ahah
<Laney> ("la la la LA LA la la la LA LA")
<didrocks> noooooooooooooooo
<didrocks> too late
<didrocks> in my head for the day
<pitti> hey Laney!
<didrocks> THANKS Laney!
<Laney> :D
<Laney> NOW it's a happy friday!
<Laney> hi pitti!
<Laney> having fun being a berliner?
<willcooke> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5hrUGFhsXo
<larsu> haha bonjour didrocks!
 * pitti tosses in 8 new armhf workers on scalingstack to counteract Mirv's "two Qt a day" :)
<larsu> Laney: yes, always
<pitti> Laney: I do, thanks!
<larsu> (I assumed this question was directed at me, too)
<didrocks> ah, that video
<willcooke> natch
<didrocks> larsu showed it to me a long time ago :)
<didrocks> BIBLIOTHEQUE!
 * Laney hugs larsu 
<Laney> your loyalty is unquestionable
<larsu> ah I want to see that now!
<larsu> speaker, can you pause for a second?
 * larsu hugs Laney back
<willcooke> bœuf
<Mirv> pitti: great! :)
<didrocks> the worst is that their accent is quite good
<Trevinho> hey pitti could you please approve this SRU https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=libdbusmenu ?
<ximion> Laney: I would like to do an asgen release next Sunday, do you see any blockers?
<ximion> (crashes count ^^)
<larsu> Trevinho: is pitti the only guy in the world who can do this?
<larsu> (he's standing next to me right now talking to people ;) )
<ximion> Laney: or are the issues gone with LDC now? (if so, I'll report that back to the thread on D.learn)
<Trevinho> larsu: no, and there's no rush... But a good one! :-)
<Laney> err
<Laney> did ximion quit?
<ximion> Laney: I'm back now
<ximion> stupid connection with stupid captive portal
<Laney> I was like xi TAB TABT ABTABTABTBATB
<Laney> WHY DOESN'T IT WORK
<Laney> then I threw my lapto out of the window in a rage
<Laney> so I had to go to the shop and get a new one
<Laney> and on the way I got eaten by a giant whale
<Laney> but luckily there is wifi inside the whale
<ximion> and network with static IPs, so currently I have one IP for three devices (and need to decide which one gets internet, and that's $work_device right now, not $personal_laptop ^^)
<ximion> even whales have better and free wifi than we do in Germany :-/
<Laney> ooh weird
<Laney> one log has this
<Laney> ==> 30_0600.log <==
<Laney> ffffffffff600000-ffffffffff601000 r-xp 00000000 00:00 0                  [vsyscall]
<Laney> 2016-09-30 06:31:15 - ERROR: Disabled feature `optimizePNGSize`: The `optipng` binary was not found.
<Laney> 2016-09-30 06:31:15 - INFO: Cleaning up left over temporary data.
<Laney> 2016-09-30 06:31:15 - INFO: Collecting information.
<Laney> Aborted (core dumped)
<ximion> Laney: wat
<Laney> also, oops, the website isn't syncing
 * Laney checks why that is
<ximion> btw, apparently rsvg uses fontconfig in the background, which was leading to awesome crashes when I was changing the FC context when rendering fonts
<ximion> I wonder if there are also interferences when not changing the context and just using it from multiple threads
<Laney> rsync: readlink_stat("/logs" (in www)) failed: Too many levels of symbolic links (40)
<ximion> heh
<Laney> ximion: http://appstream.staging.ubuntu.com/logs/2016/09/30_0600.log
<Laney> not that helpful
<ximion> Laney: gdb would be helpful on that...
<ximion> could always be that the database is busted
<ximion> I have never seen this issue, but that doesn't mean anything
<ximion> <ximion> Laney: gdb would be helpful on that...
<ximion> [11:43] <ximion> could always be that the database is busted
<ximion> [11:44] <ximion> I have never seen this issue, but that doesn't mean anything
<Laney> it worked after
<ximion> Laney: btw, https://forum.dlang.org/thread/tgypnluirhwmeqwuzcgb@forum.dlang.org has some helpful advice on how to deal with the GC and C code, but I always followed that anyway or it doesn't apply
<ximion> so, potential memory-leaky bugs might be in the only component I haven't looked at: The GIR bindings
<Laney> mmm
<ximion> Laney: LMDB is on ext4? Not on some weird FS...
<ximion> oh
<ximion> "Do not have open an LMDB database twice in the same process at the same time. Not even from a plain open() call - close()ing it breaks flock() advisory locking."
<ximion> we violate that with ContentsStore
<ximion> apart from that, all Caveats shouldn't apply http://lmdb.tech/doc/
<Laney> nothing weird on the system
<ximion> I will change the ContentsStore to being shared by all threads again when I'm back home
<Laney> yeah moving ContentsStore to the class would be a godod idea anyway
<ximion> reopening it every time was a failed optimization anyway
<Laney> otherwise, why not wait until ldc is fixed in debian before releasing?
<ximion> Laney: because others are using asgen too ;-) - and I compile it for Debian with a recent LDC already
<ximion> but yeah, we could wait for LDC just as well, and then maybe even make asgen LDC-only...
<Laney> then you can default to it at least
<ximion> btw, the Debian blocker bug was promoted to A-blocker: https://github.com/ldc-developers/ldc/issues/1774 - I hope someone is working on it
<ximion> of course the bisect returned one of the largest patches in the Git history as the culprit ^^
<ximion> looks like a pretty tricky issue, unfortunately
<Laney> ya, saw that
<Laney> fun
<ximion> in general, when it's not a Git snapshot, the LDC quality is pretty good, I now think it's much better than GDCs overall
<ximion> (more people are working on LDC, so...)
<Laney> Trevinho: looks like gnome-terminal isn't being matched in yakkety again :-/ could you look when you get some time please?
<Trevinho> yeah, altough my yakkety VM broke... need a new one :-/
<Laney> O_O
<Trevinho> Laney: not sure what happens, but once I boot, when lightdm starts CPU starts spinning... Like forever
<Trevinho> Laney: I can't connect to SSH; see anythging from tty1... So I can't either see antyhing in top
<Trevinho> and underastand what's using all my beloved cores
<ximion> Laney: btw, you could of course demote the error for invalid metadata licenses to a warning, but fixing the stuff would be just as easy, I think
<ximion> (except for gnome-terminal, where the maintainer is weird)
<Laney> ximion: mmm, I would rather you as person pushing for the change would write bugs at least for gnome upstreams
<Laney> I think it's bogus but I also don't really want to deviate on it
<ximion> Laney: it's definitely bogus in Europe, but I have no idea about legal stuff in other countries, so IMHO it's better to have it explicitly than not having it
<ximion> I will file bugs
<ximion> and as soon as the new AppStream logo is out, there will be another blogpost about it
<ximion> also on Planet GNOME then :)
 * ximion still needs to file a subscription request though
<Laney> heh
<Laney> who made the new logo?
 * Laney puts some Rancid on and sponsors libreoffice
<ricotz> Laney, hi, are there plans to backport appstream 0.10 to xenial
<Laney> ricotz: yes
<ricotz> officially or just in backports?
<Laney> what does officially mean?
<ricotz> I mean as in -updates/-proposed
<Laney> nope
<Laney> it's a transition for one
<ricotz> I see, so -backports will be required to use it
<ricotz> Laney, on the regard did you look why "dub" is failing on e.g arm64
<Laney> nope
<ricotz> ok
<ximion> Laney: https://plus.google.com/+KenVermette/posts/dK8ZXZriLmV - Ken Vermette
<ximion> was a kind of accidential result of this year's Akademy ^^
<Laney> ricotz: sorry, I just cared about using it
<Laney> and it'll probably be using meson before too long
<ximion> but after seeing the old AppStream logo in other people's presentation, I noticed how ugly it *really* is ^^ - the new one looks better, while having no direct meaning :P
<Laney> heh
<Laney> I wondered what the water was about
<ximion> ricotz: if you want, I can take a quick look at whatever problem there is
<ricotz> Laney, don't worry, jumping on the meson wagon still seems to early ;)
<ximion> Laney: that's the "stream" - the designers liked that metaphor for metadata for some reason ^^
<Laney> haha
<Laney> you should put a dam at the end
<Laney> called the "stable release"
<ricotz> ximion, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dub
<ricotz> ximion, which is required for appstream-generator but fails on some archs
<Laney> that reminds me to sync meson
<ricotz> Laney, should be up2date
<Laney> nein
<ricotz> oh, stimmt
<Laney> authors.txt
<Laney> +Iain Lane
<Laney> \o\ /o/
<ricotz> Laney, hmm, might be a the reason why building gstreamer with meson still works here
<ricotz> and is broken on debian
<ximion> ricots: that's normal, gdc isn't properly ported to those architectures - it fails on Debian too: https://buildd.debian.org/status/package.php?p=dub
<ximion> soon, nothing will build with dub in Debian anymore ^^
<Laney> ricotz: try from the vcs, it just works from there
<Laney> (meson)
<ximion> I will switch appstream-generator to use Meson soonish
<Laney> hope the submodule stuff gets fixed up
<ricotz> Laney, I guess I wait for it to land
<Laney> as you prefer
<ricotz> ximion, is their some agenda for GNOME to switch?
<ximion> to compile asgen and Terminix and stuff with Meson, at least version 0.34 is required
<ricotz> Laney, switched it back to autotools in jhbuild
<ximion> ricotz: it's some people's agenda, especially the agenda of GStreamer people - but the project itself doesn't have an opinion on that yet
 * Laney is maintaining both autotools and meson in libmo
<ricotz> ah ok, since gtk+ has a branch too
<Laney> which makes it seriously boring to make any changes
<ximion> personally I think Meson isn't ready yet to fully replace Automake, and the Meson devs know that, so they will likely invest more time into polishing Meson up before making an attempt to make GNOME switch
<ricotz> I see
<ximion> Laney: the submodule stuff is way too inflexible and IMHO a pretty weak spot in Meson at time
<ximion> the other pieces work well though .9
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> it could be quite nice though
<Laney> probably will just end up releasing the thing before then
<Laney> would want some more/better API to do that
<ximion> Laney: at time I do crazy stuff like this for 3rd-party dependencies: https://github.com/ximion/vibe.d/blob/master/meson.build#L188-L205
<ximion> especially since that allows pulling *any* dependency and dealing with it, regardless of whether is has a meson.build or not
<ximion> it's pretty ugly though
<Laney> eww
 * Laney cries at libreoffice
<ricotz> what did it do?
<Laney> the l10n package is like 5 huge tarballs
<ricotz> basically you need to upload the same twice ;)
<Laney> is there a good reason for this split?
<ricotz> feel lucky you don't have to repack it ;)
<Laney> tell me if I don't want to know :P
<ricotz> it heavily lowers the needed buildspace
<ricotz> which was a problem in the past for the ppa builds
<ricotz> and is suppose to ease security updates while only the non l10n packages are usually need to be rebuilt
<ricotz> not sure if bjorn is following that
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, hi, firefox builds look pretty happy with enabled webrtc for all archs
<tjaalton> hmm no seb
<ricotz> Laney, when will libreoffice hit the archive?
<Laney> it's in the queue
 * ricotz sits on the trigger to upload the ppa packages
 * ricotz still needs the source-tarballs to be in the archive
<ricotz> Laney, ok
 * flexiondotorg gets lunch
<tjaalton> anpok_: hi, have you tested libinput 1.5? I'm thinking of an FFE for it
<anpok_> I havent looked at it in a while
<tjaalton> there's still that patch which isn't upstream
<flexiondotorg> Laney I've attached a debdiff and subscribed ubuntu-sponsors to #1581094
<flexiondotorg> It is an SRU for xenial.
<Laney> k
<Laney> thanks
<willcooke> Is it just me, or does the touchpad pointer speed slider do nothing at all
<flexiondotorg> willcooke, It work for me on 16.04.1 last night when I was setting up a new computer.
<willcooke> flexiondotorg, do you have an external mouse connected too?
<flexiondotorg> Just an external mouse.
<willcooke> maybe its my mouse then
 * flexiondotorg goes to test on touchpads...
<willcooke> so, I don't have a "mouse speed" slider, only a touchpad slider
<willcooke> so I assumed that the touchpad one would do my external mouse too
<willcooke> but either way, it doesnt seem to change the speed of my touchpad or my mouse
<flexiondotorg> Testing on Dell XPS 13 and XPS 15, the trackpad slider doesn't change the speed.
<flexiondotorg> Works just fine with my external mouse however.
<willcooke> xinput --set-prop 11 "Device Accel Constant Deceleration" 2
<willcooke> :(((((
<willcooke> I also think my mouse is pony though
<flexiondotorg> In launchpad when I "Nominate for series" is there some manual validation that I am waiting for?
<flexiondotorg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-calculator/+bug/1622379
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1622379 in gnome-calculator (Ubuntu) "sin(0)/sin(0) crash the the calculator" [High,Fix committed]
<flexiondotorg> I've got a patch for the above to be SRU'd
<flexiondotorg> Just waiting for Xenial to be a thing.
<willcooke> I might be able to approve it
<willcooke> and I can
<willcooke> done
<Laney> You don't have to wait for that
<Laney> Anyone who can sponsor the package can also do it
<flexiondotorg> willcooke, Thanks.
<flexiondotorg> Laney, so in the future just ask nicely here right?
<Laney> No, you don't need to ask
<Laney> Just nominate it, and attach the patch
<ogra_> and send beer
<Laney> Yep
<flexiondotorg> OK
 * flexiondotorg sends ogra_ a cup I made earlier that he can put beer in
<ogra_> !
<Laney> i'm off out for a bit, will check in later on
<willcooke> l8r Laney
 * ricotz looks at libreoffice sitting in the queue
 * Laney sends some zen thoughts towards ricotz 
<flexiondotorg> Laney, I've attached a debdiff for a Xenial SRU to #1622379 and subscribed ubuntu-sponsors.
<flexiondotorg> Hmmm, went to make tea and found my computer had shutdown. Weird.
 * flexiondotorg downs tools for the week.
<willcooke> ditto
<willcooke> night all
<flexiondotorg> Have a good weekend desktopers! :-)
<willcooke> o/
<happyaron> jbicha: would you mind to sponsor 1629132?
<happyaron> I've synced libxml2 btw
<RoyK> hm... trying to install ubuntu 16.04 on an older (2008ish) macbook pro just gives me a black screen - nothing more
<RoyK> any ideas?
<happyaron> RoyK: better ask in #ubuntu, that's the channel for user support and discussions
<RoyK> happyaron: thanks - I've mostly worked with linux on servers lately...
<happyaron> aha, but this channel is mainly about desktop development
<jbicha> happyaron: I think we want https://git.gnome.org/browse/network-manager-openvpn/commit/?id=62bdd278d6 too right?
<jbicha> happyaron: I don't have any VPN to test the update with
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-10-01
<Ilushka> Hello guys, I have installed bootable usb with rufus, but when I boot it up I get the following errors: http://oi68.tinypic.com/2guiq86.jpg
<flocculant> Ilushka: hi - this isn't a support channel - try #ubuntu
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-10-02
<we> hello
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-09-25
<amano> didrocks, did you see https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=787940
<ubot5> Gnome bug 787940 in general "improve legibility of the semi-transparent top bar" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<amano> I guess that this will land in 3.26.1 rather than 3.28 (it is in master now, but there is no 3.26 branch for gnome shell yet).
<amano> Maybe you will have to tweak the dock a bit one last time to adapt to this change.
<duflu> Trevinho, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1713323
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1713323 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "HiDPI support partially broken after upgrade to Gnome 3.25" [High,Confirmed]
<seb128> andyrock, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1718679
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1718679 in linux (Ubuntu) "Upgrade to 4.13.0-11.12 in artful amd64 VM breaks display on wayland" [High,Fix committed]
<seb128> andyrock, try to rmmod vboxvideo
<jamesh> kenvandine: https://github.com/jhenstridge/xdg-desktop-portal/commit/d3a243e32c20f1a29958c27fe61d2041fc4c0fac <- here's the code I was using to add snap detection to xdg-desktop-portal
<jamesh> that's getting the label from D-Bus.  Reading it from /proc/$PID/attr/current should be just as good
<kenvandine> Trevinho, ^^
<Trevinho> thanks
 * Trevinho c-lobrano: hey, did 
<Trevinho> c-lobrano: hey, since you fixed the issue with entries borders, maybe you can also have  a look to the switcher border? Basically we've the background being outside the border
<Trevinho> mangify it to see :)
<c-lobrano> Trevinho: hi! Sure, is there a bug already?
<Trevinho> c-lobrano: it's not opened yet I believe (Laney bugged me in person) :), but this one:  https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/CZYo0pdC/
<c-lobrano> Trevinho: alright, I'll have a look a that
<Trevinho> c-lobrano: thans
<Trevinho> ks*
<Trevinho> Laney: approve :) https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu-themes/headerbars-as-titlebar-children-fix/+merge/331242
<c-lobrano> Trevinho: from where does that switcher come?
<Trevinho> c-lobrano: in gnome control center
<Trevinho> c-lobrano: or just any switcher in an headerbar
<c-lobrano> ook
<ximion> Laney: I resolved LP: #1719077 at least partially - PK was still querying app-install-data and sometimes failing at that, which caused all kinds of what-provides searches to fail as well
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1719077 in Grilo Plugins "Unable to find codecs to play videos" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1719077
<ximion> not sure if this qualifies for Artful, if so, I'd file a sync request for the Debian package which resolves this
<ximion> question is: will Artful ship with PK as default in GNOME Software?
<c-lobrano> Trevinho: just to track it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-themes/+bug/1719355
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1719355 in Ubuntu theme "Switcher widget background goes outside its border" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Trevinho> c-lobrano: thanks a lot :)
<c-lobrano> thank you, I was kind of bored at work today :D
<Laney> ximion: yes
<Laney> and hi!
<Laney> what's new in 1.1.7?
<Laney> if just fixes, we can sync that
<ximion> Laney: hi :D :)
<ximion> Laney: it's just fixes, and most of them were already cherry-picked into the 1.1.6 package anyway
<ximion> and yes, if PK is default in Artful, you'd definitely want that release
<ximion> FTR https://github.com/hughsie/PackageKit/blob/master/NEWS#L1-L30
<jbicha> Laney: could you bump your ostree badtest hint to 2017.11-2ubuntu1 ? it's blocking gnome-builder 3.26
<seb128> andyrock, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eog/+bug/938751
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 938751 in eog (Ubuntu Precise) "jpeg images are washed out or colors are skewed " [Low,Confirmed]
<seb128> andyrock, xprop -root -remove _ICC_PROFILE
<seb128> and try again
<ximion> Laney: LP: #1719384 exists now
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1719384 in packagekit (Ubuntu) "Sync packagekit 1.1.7-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1719384
<ximion> (the Ubuntu bug numbers got pretty high, wow!)
<ximion> I wonder whether there are other issues that actually have a higher priority for Ubuntu, e.g. apparently PK doesn't automagically support your phased updates
<Laney> we're not using PK for updates right now
<Laney> at least not from GS
<jamesh> ximion: launchpad bug numbers are global for all projects on the system.  Also, not all numbers refer to an actual bug
<jamesh> (it's a PostgreSQL sequence, so IDs get consumed even if a transaction gets rolled back)
<ximion> right, I forgot that they are shared by every single project
<jibel> seb128,https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1719390
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1719390 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "gnome-control-center crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]
<ximion> Laney: I wonder what you'll do when aptd is fully replaced
<ximion> (if that is actually the plan)
<Laney> heh
<Laney> one day ... maybe
<ximion> it will be offline-updates with GNOME Software vs. the updater in GNOME PackageKit, I guess
<Laney> we could maybe impelement an online updates plugin
<Laney> just synced PK
<Laney> thanks for the upload!
<flexiondotorg> Yo kenvandine
<seb128> tkamppeter, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=786077
<ubot5> Gnome bug 786077 in shell "3.25.90, Users & Time panels listed under details" [Normal,New]
<casey> Laney: Hi, I reported about two weeks ago how gnome-software seemed to list OS updates and provide a "restart and install" option despite PK being disabled. I cannot seem to reproduce this systematically (it's happened only once since), and at any rate it has only happened *after* an update
<casey> One guess would be that the updates section is somehow reading from packagekit-history
<Laney> hi casey
<casey> but at any rate I can't provide any definite answers at this point unfortunately
<Laney> alright, no worries
<Laney> you can modify /etc/xdg/autostart/gnome-software-service.desktop to add --verbose so that if it happens again we might get some logs
<casey> ok.
<casey> where would that log to?
<Laney> to the journal
<casey> ok, sounds good
<jackpot51> I have added a patch for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1713323 - can someone take a look?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1713323 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "HiDPI support partially broken after upgrade to Gnome 3.25" [High,Confirmed]
<Laney> jackpot51: it'd be best to ask #gnome-shell IMO
<Laney> oh you did!
<jackpot51> I did, I hope you saw!
<Laney> ♥
<jackpot51> :)
<jackpot51> Any thoughts about having my debdiff in the meantime Laney?
<Laney> not competent enough to assess it
<Laney> maybe Trevinho is, otherwise I prefer to wait for Jonas
<jackpot51> Ok.
<Trevinho> I can check
<Laney> :>
<jackpot51> Thanks Trevinho!
<Trevinho> jackpot51: I've seen that there are also other fixes Jonas was working on for migrating the settings
<Trevinho> so it might make sense to get all in that patcheset
<jackpot51> Cool, looks like Jonas saw the bug. There was another one already fixed in upstream mutter with having to select the scale setting twice before it took in gnome-control-center
<Laney> nice
<jackpot51> Laney: can we get these patches into Ubuntu now?
<jackpot51> Thanks for pushing btw!
<jbicha> jackpot51: just mutter?
<jbicha> jackpot51: are you aware of the release schedules? Ubuntu Final Beta is this week so we're freezing and GNOME 3.26.1 is scheduled for next week
<jackpot51> I was not aware of GNOME's release schedule. Yes, just mutter. There is an issue fixed in upstream mutter but not in Ubuntu where the scale must be set twice in the gnome-control-center before applying
<jackpot51> Even if it has not been officially released, I strongly believe the master mutter is an improvement over the current 3.26.0 + one cherry picked commit currently in Ubuntu
<jbicha> I could package a git snapshot of mutter but I'd like to get someone else on the Desktop Team to approve that. Otherwise, it will be fixed next week
<jackpot51> Sounds good
<jbicha> btw, https://wiki.gnome.org/ThreePointTwentyfive
<jbicha> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseSchedule
<jackpot51> Thanks jbicha. The GNOME I need to look at
<dmj_s76> jbicha: if you're packaging mutter, it would be very good to get these packages (already in upstream trunk): https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=787477
<ubot5> Gnome bug 787477 in general "monitor-manager (x11) problems" [Normal,New]
<dmj_s76> Upstream has fixed a bug in mutter that prevents gnome-control-center from setting scaling right.
<dmj_s76> /s/packages/patches
<seb128> Laney, list row { background-color: white }
<jbicha> seb128: do you have an opinion on packaging a git snapshot of mutter now? ^
<seb128> jbicha, +1
<seb128> it might also fix the external monitor config issue
<seb128> need to go, bbl
<jbicha> thanks, have a good evening
<Laney> I'd do it via exp if it were me
<Laney> those bugs affect debian too
<Laney> laters
<jbicha> yes that was my plan
<jackpot51> Sweet!
<seb128> jbicha, thanks, have a nice evening as well
<jbicha> jackpot51: do you happen to know of any specific LP bug #s fixed in mutter git?
<jackpot51> No, but I could create one.
<jackpot51> The issue I have found fixed with mutter git is changing the scale factor in gnome-control-center
<jackpot51> It has to be changed twice before taking effect
<jbicha> it's fine, I don't think we need a bug number now but if we had one I wanted to mention it in the debian/changelog entry
<jackpot51> Ok, thanks
<jackpot51> It may be useful to link to this: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=787477
<ubot5> Gnome bug 787477 in general "monitor-manager (x11) problems" [Normal,New]
<jackpot51> It was also mentioned here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1713323/comments/8
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1713323 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "HiDPI support partially broken after upgrade to Gnome 3.25" [High,Confirmed]
<dmj_s76> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1717272
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1717272 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "HiDPI settings reset on logout" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dmj_s76> I believe this is a bug reporting the gnome-control-center issue that the mutter patches fix.
<jbicha> ok, I'll mark 1717272 as fixed in this upload and y'all can reopen if it's not actually fixed
<jackpot51> Thanks!
<jbicha> since I don't have a hidpi screen I can't test it very well
<jackpot51> Do you want one? Send me an email and I can see about hooking you up
<jackpot51> This might also be fixed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1700085
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1700085 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Mouse cursor is tiny on HiDPI screens" [High,Confirmed]
<jackpot51> There are quite a few: https://launchpad.net/+search?field.text=scale+gnome-control-center+2017&field.actions.search=Search
<jbicha> ok, we'll try to get the new version into Ubuntu some time tomorrow (it takes several hours because it comes via Debian)
<jbicha> I already finalized the changelog
<jackpot51> Thanks!
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-09-26
<alexarnaud> good morning all :)
<c-lobrano> morning all :)
<xnox> does anybody use hexchat with gnome shell?
<xnox> it doesn't seem to integrate at all?
<seb128> xnox, "integrate"?
<willcooke> Laney, you ninjaed that po fix for the slideshow!  Thank you very much.
<willcooke> Down in the Foundations room atm, so I won't speak to them about it
<Laney> oh yeh
<Laney> thought I said
<Tribaal> hey all! I am hitting what I suspect is a gnome shell bug: installed snap desktop applications don't autocomplete in the dash (name?). Is that known? A quick search didn't turn up anything
<Tribaal> these particular snaps *did* autocomplete on unity7 FWIW
<willcooke> Tribaal, yeah, known issue I think. Trevinho is working on a fix
<Tribaal> willcooke: Trevinho: awesome, thanks!
<seb128> you mean they are not listed?
<Trevinho> Tribaal: it's all about having proper XDG_DATA_DIRS set in gnome shell session, you can workaround it adding /var/lib/snapd/desktop to that env in /etc/profiles.d/
<Tribaal> Trevinho: ahh, makes sense. Thanks!
<seb128> it's fix commited in snapd
<seb128> we just want an update
<seb128> want->need
<muktupavels> seb128: try to start gedit - `G_MESSAGES_DEBUG=libpeas PEAS_DEBUG=1 gedit`
<seb128> hey muktupavels
<seb128> what am I looking for?
<seb128> you can't reproduce the issue?
<seb128> it loads the plugin fine since the same override works fine without ":ubuntu"
<muktupavels> check if that plugin is listed there?
<muktupavels> I did not try with override, but I see that gedit / libpeas modifies that list when it is started
<seb128> jamesh, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1715479 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1715479 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Touchpad won't stay disabled after resuming from suspend" [High,Confirmed]
<muktupavels> seb128: is that default plugin or should I install it?
<didrocks> seb128: frame list row, viewport > list row { background: white }
<seb128> muktupavels, well the issue we have is with rhythmbox
<seb128> muktupavels, but gedit does the same
<seb128> muktupavels, rhythmbox might be easier to test
<seb128> muktupavels, gsettings get gives the :ubuntu default, start rhytmbox, close it and get gives the non overrided default
<seb128> same with gedit
<muktupavels> are you sure you see default? dconf-editor shows that key in bold, so it is modified and no longer default value.
<seb128> right, it's not
<seb128> it's set to what the non-per-desktop default is
<seb128> no idea why rhythmbox/gedit (libpeas?) do that
<seb128> muktupavels, sorry I'm at a conference and navigating between rooms and meetings, had to drop offline
<seb128> did you need more info from me?
<muktupavels> seb128: no I found problem, i will attach updated patches
<seb128> muktupavels, great, thanks
<seb128> what is it?
<tkamppeter> https://gerrit.libreoffice.org/#/c/40565
<seb128> oSoMoN, jibel, the systemd-bootchart manpage states " systemd-bootchart is invoked by the kernel by passing init=/lib/systemd/systemd-bootchart on the kernel commandline" which is what I did the previous time I tried it, edited the init from grub
<seb128> muktupavels, k, I see the patches coming
<muktupavels> seb128: new patches attached.
<seb128> thanks
<jibel> seb128, right, just added to grub config
<muktupavels> g_settings_binding_key_changed ignored per-desktop default
<muktupavels> you only need newest patch, other patches did not change
<seb128> right, seems easy enough
<GunnarHj> seb128: Would like to upload ubuntu-docs, but noticed that it's final beta freeze, and wondering about its implications. Should I wait till Friday, or can I upload now and put it in the queue so to say?
<seb128> GunnarHj, hey, just upload whenever you want, the release team handle the queue
<seb128> they can keep it to after beta if they prefer
<seb128> the archive is not going to unfreeze now anyway so no difference
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok, thanks!
<seb128> GunnarHj, yw
<seb128> GunnarHj, I just subscribed you to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1719668 for UIFe if you want to have a look
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1719668 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "UIFe, white backgound for list" [Low,New]
<GunnarHj> seb128: Made a note on the bug report.
<GunnarHj> Another thing: Can you give me write access to
<GunnarHj> https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle ?
<GunnarHj> (Will granted me access to the 17.10 board.)
<seb128> GunnarHj, thanks
<seb128> GunnarHj, I invited you to the board, is that enough?
<seb128> GunnarHj, thanks
<GunnarHj> seb128: Yes, it seems to be enough. Thanks.
<seb128> yw
<jibel> Laney, bug 1719678
<ubot5> bug 1719678 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "screen lock does not go off after resume from suspend" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1719678
<qengho> fg
<qengho> dang.
<seb128> xnox, can you help debugging a systemd/nm/boot delay issue on artful?
<jbicha> seb128: btw, LP: #1670336 can really slow boot
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1670336 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity problem with encrypted home option: system hangs because of ecryptfs-setup-swap not working with swapfiles" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1670336
<seb128> hey jbicha
<seb128> jbicha, doesn't seem the issue there, it's nm-wait-online timeouting, but thanks for pointing it out
<Laney> seb128: that's supposed to be fixed with the next systemd upload
<Laney> systemctl mask it in the meantime
<Laney> sudo systemctl mask systemd-networkd-wait-online
<seb128> Laney, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1714301
<duflu> tkamppeter, For example git+ssh://vanvugt@git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/pulseaudio
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1714301 in systemd (Ubuntu Artful) "systemd-networkd hangs my boot (wireless)" [Critical,Confirmed]
<Trevinho> kenvandine: this is the part for the app id
<Trevinho> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=788207
<ubot5> Gnome bug 788207 in gapplication "GApplication: add env variable to override app ID" [Normal,New]
<Trevinho> Pusing the matching one after the break :)
<kenvandine> Trevinho, thx!
<jibel> Laney, proposed fix for the oem-prepare bug http://paste.ubuntu.com/25623033/ what do you think?
<seb128> sil2100,^ we might want that in beta as well, oem-config-prepare is currently not working
<sil2100> hmmm, I'm a bit worried we won't make it on time at this rate
<sil2100> But it does look like something we'd like
<sil2100> seb128, jibel: could you upload the fix?
<jibel> seb128, sil2100 this fix is not critical for beta, oem-prepare works it just doesn't display the dialog telling the user it worked.
<sil2100> ACK
<sil2100> Good to know
<jibel> cyphermox, when you have time to review https://code.launchpad.net/~jibel/ubiquity/lp1719734-oem-prepare-wayland/+merge/331385
<cyphermox> woohoo
<cyphermox> jibel: I have a bunch of things I want to fix in ubiquity too, I'd do them tonight after our team dinner?
<jibel> cyphermox, that's fine. Thanks!
<sarnold> one wonders if you're doing the team dinner correctly if you can review patches afterwards :)
<jibel> poutine is the secret of the true quebecois to review patches after a team dinner https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poutine
<mdeslaur> sarnold: lol
<mdeslaur> mmmm...poutine...
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-09-27
<Laney> hanging out with sil2100 downstairs btw
<seb128> Laney, I'm getting the shutdown dialog showing the checkbox "install pending updates" but gnome-software "updates" tab is empty, what sort of info can I get from the system while it's that state?
<Laney> journal?
<seb128> Laney, what do I look for?
<seb128> there is nothing that seems useful matching packagekit or software
<jibel> seb128, bug 1719908 not critical but nice to fix for the final release
<ubot5> bug 1719908 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Keyboard step - Keyboard layout not applied when layout is selected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1719908
<seb128> jibel, thx
<seb128> jibel, didn't you already have a bug about that?
<jibel> seb128, yes but I didn't find it
<seb128> jibel, bug #1706859 is slightly different but an issue as well?
<ubot5> bug 1706859 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Auto-selected keyboard layout no longer matches chosen region on "Where are you" page" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1706859
<jibel> it's different but might be related
<kenvandine> seb128, Laney: i have prepared a patched mutter package that fixes snap support for desktop file matching (thanks Trevinho)
<kenvandine> seb128, Laney: any issues with me uploading it?
<seb128> kenvandine, talk to jbicha maybe? currently it's in sync with debian
<seb128> but otherwise no objection from me
<seb128> is that patch going upstream?
<kenvandine> it's already upstream
<kenvandine> i cherry picked it from master
<seb128> k, good
<seb128> go for it
<kenvandine> seb128, done!
<kenvandine> Trevinho, ^^
<kenvandine> Trevinho, thanks!
<seb128> cool
<Trevinho> seb128: upstream comes first ;-)
 * kenvandine high fives Trevinho 
<GunnarHj> Hi Laney, would the FFe at bug #1707929 be ok?
<ubot5> bug 1707929 in xkeyboard-config (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Revert blacklisting of Indic layouts" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1707929
<robert_ancell> RAOF: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=747339
<ubot5> Gnome bug 747339 in general "GDM Runs on TTY1, While GNOME Shell Started in TTY2 - Kill the greeter session once logged in" [Normal,New]
<RAOF> robert_ancell: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=747339#c80 - maybe this is actually just something we need to enable in Ubuntu?
<ubot5> Gnome bug 747339 in general "GDM Runs on TTY1, While GNOME Shell Started in TTY2 - Kill the greeter session once logged in" [Normal,New]
<robert_ancell> maybe?
<robert_ancell> RAOF: care to try it?
<RAOF> I guess so…
<jibel> cyphermox, bug 1719908
<ubot5> bug 1719908 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Keyboard step - Keyboard layout not applied when layout is selected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1719908
<jibel> seb128, bug 1719938
<ubot5> bug 1719938 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "No input method for CJK languages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1719938
<oSoMoN> https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/call-for-testing-chromium-61-0-3163-100/2278
<oSoMoN> and https://plus.google.com/+OlivierTilloy/posts/MDj7o16X7cm
<didrocks> seb128: can you tell will that if we don't fix bug #1718446
<ubot5> bug 1718446 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "Ensure wayland -> xorg fallback to the corresponding session" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1718446
<didrocks> it means that people upgrading, have unity, ubuntu-xorg and ubuntu session
<didrocks> and if they don't support wayland
<didrocks> they may fallback to unity or ubuntu-xorg
<didrocks> and it's either random at each bug
<didrocks> or anyway, not controlled
<seb128> didrocks, k
<didrocks> (ok to not fix it for me, I think it's a mistake to not have it as an important one though)
<seb128> didrocks, noted, untagging doesn't prevent fixing it
<seb128> but I agree we should try to fix it
<didrocks> well, it does diminish the time/priority to fix it
<didrocks> but anyway, we'll see
<seb128> right, the issue is that we have more important issues than days remining before the release
<seb128> so we need to make calls :-/
<didrocks> we did that as a team in the past :p
<seb128> I don't think it's worth blocking the team for 3 hours arguing for 15 min over every bug in that list, better to just focus on fixing things?
<didrocks> well, anyway, the decision is done on that one, not worth pursuing this
<jbicha> Laney: I commented on LP: #1718850
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1718850 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "System extensions appear off by default" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1718850
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-09-28
<CrazyLemon> so i launched do-release-upgrade -d on ubuntu 17.04 and i got 17.10 cinnamon ?
<Laney> jbicha: I'd rather you discussed things with peopple before reverting their actions.
<jbicha> Laney: if you're referring to LP: 1718850, you reverted my action first I think :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1718850 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "System extensions appear off by default" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1718850
<Laney> Ok, no more bug triaging from me
<seb128> Trevinho, andyrock, Laney, bug #1714542 is a g-s segfault in the most reported at the moment on 17.10 might be worth to have a look if you are done with the issues you are working on
<ubot5> bug 1714542 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell crashed with SIGSEGV in st_theme_node_reduce_border_radius() from st_theme_node_paint_borders() from st_theme_node_paint()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1714542
<andyrock> seb128: I can take a look
<seb128> andyrock, thanks
<Trevinho> andyrock: that code will probably change in my refactor, so don't rely much on it
<andyrock> Trevinho: so should I stop fixing it?
<Trevinho> #1  0x00007f759b418a64 in st_theme_node_paint_borders (state=state@entry=0x55f7c0a58ba8, framebuffer=framebuffer@entry=0x55f7be1a8ce0, box=box@entry=0x7ffcc0873f00, paint_opacity=paint_opacity@entry=255 '\377') at st/st-theme-node-drawing.c:1663
<Trevinho>         node = 0x0
<Trevinho>         width = nan(0x400000)
<Trevinho>         height = nan(0x400000)
<Trevinho> it's all here I guess
<seb128> Trevinho, andyrock, no refactoring in artful now right?
<Trevinho> nope
<Trevinho> but since I was there...
<andyrock> seb128: we just need to refactor France
<andyrock> :D
<andyrock> btw i'll keep working on this, trying to reproduce it right now
<seb128> andyrock, so we speak more french?
<seb128> k, thanks
<fefp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Trevinho
<fefp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: dmj_s76
<szejmg> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: czajkowski
<szejmg> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: mpt
<alerh> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: livn46
<alerh> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ubuntulog
<jockecb> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: veebers
<pokili> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: simoniz0r[m]
<fefp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: seb128
<fefp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: mhall119
<pokili> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ricotz
<jockecb> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: plars
<Donjuais> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: tyhicks
<Donjuais> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: sunweaver
<jockecb> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: livn46
<fefp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: szejmg
<fefp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: szejmg
<jockecb> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ouroumov_
<z_moz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jockecb
<z_moz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: niggasbedumb
<newbiebpo> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: broder
<newbiebpo> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: sil2100
<Turk-Mjs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Guest63149
<Turk-Mjs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: musalbas
<whiskvx> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Guest63149
<whiskvx> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ratliff
<hulyaaaaabz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: seb128
<hulyaaaaabz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: mdeslaur
<Donjuais> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: FJKong
<Donjuais> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: fefp
<Turk-Mjs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: dkessel
<Turk-Mjs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: meetingology
<Donjuais> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: plars
<Donjuais> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ejat
<Turk-Mjs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: FourDollars
<p3nfz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: sergiusens
<Donjuais> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: mhall119
<Donjuais> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ouroumov_
<p3nfz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: naeoturies[m]
<Turk-Mjs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: xnox
<instinai> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ChrisTownsend
<instinai> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: freem[m]
<Turk-Mjs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Guest63149
<Turk-Mjs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: acheronuk
<p3nfz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Guest63149
<p3nfz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: faenil
<Donjuais> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: doko
<Donjuais> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: sil2100
<instinai> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Dmitrii-Sh
<instinai> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: pokili
<Turk-Mjs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: naeoturies[m]
<p3nfz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: pesari
<szejmg> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ackk
<alerh> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: dkessel
<hulyaaaaabz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: davmor2
<hulyaaaaabz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: niggasbedumb
<whiskvx> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: xnox
<Turk-Mjs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: z_moz
<whiskvx> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: charles
<alerh> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: darkxst
<Donjuais> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: tjaalton
<Donjuais> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: hulyaaaaabz
<p3nfz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: sunweaver
<szejmg> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jhodapp
<pokili> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: colinl
<Vitl> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ricotz
<jockecb> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Noskcaj
<Vitl> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: livn46
<instinai> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: dobey
<instinai> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Donjuais
<Turk-Mjs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jockecb
<Turk-Mjs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: mhall119
<p3nfz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: broder
<Donjuais> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: whiskvx
<p3nfz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Guest63149
<instinai> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: JanC
<tazenye> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: doko
<Donjuais> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jbrett
<tazenye> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: pokili
<instinai> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ahayzen
<Vitl> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: darkxst
<Vitl> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ThorHop[m]
<Turk-Mjs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: rbasak
<Turk-Mjs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: musalbas
<p3nfz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: amano
<instinai> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: bdrung
<instinai> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jhodapp
<tazenye> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jamesh
<tazenye> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: sary
<Turk-Mjs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jamesh
<Turk-Mjs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: infinity1
<tazenye> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: sarnold
<instinai> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: snwh[m]
<instinai> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: fossfreedom
<tazenye> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jibel
<newbiebpo> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Noskcaj
<Turk-Mjs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: shengyao
<Turk-Mjs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Beret
<alerh> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: robert_ancell
<whiskvx> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ChrisTownsend
<pokili> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ogra_
<jockecb> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: aisrael
<pokili> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: hyperair
<jockecb> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: acheronuk
<tazenye> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: rbasak
<tazenye> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: davidcalle
<rullt> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ochosi
<FrAnnf> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: marga
<FrAnnf> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jbrett
<instinai> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: freem[m]
<instinai> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jlnr
<fefp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: faenil
<fefp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: mcs_
<szejmg> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: veebers
<z_moz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: hulyaaaaabz
<szejmg> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ubuntulog
<Turk-Mjs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: micahg
<Turk-Mjs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: dgadomski
<rullt> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: seb128
<tazenye> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: RAOF
<instinai> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: niggasbedumb
<instinai> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: seb128
<tazenye> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: bschaefer
<FrAnnf> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Sarvatt
<FrAnnf> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jjmarin[m]
<Turk-Mjs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: GregKNicholson[m
<Turk-Mjs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jjmarin[m]
<sasp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: heber
<sasp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: daker
<Donjuais> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: JanC
<Donjuais> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: koza
<p3nfz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: snwh[m]
<p3nfz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: dmj_s76
<rullt> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jzheng
<de_mpe> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: veebers
<de_mpe> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: shengyao
<stumpfibp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: acheronuk
<stumpfibp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: fossfreedom
<FrAnnf> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Kazhnuz
<FrAnnf> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Guest63149
<Vitl> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ochosi
<Vitl> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: sunweaver
<instinai> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: #
<instinai> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: sunweaver
<Turk-Mjs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: mdeslaur
<Turk-Mjs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: mdeslaur
<tazenye> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: darkxst
<sasp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: alan_g
<Donjuais> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: tintou
<sasp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ubuntulog
<p3nfz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: darkxst
<stumpfibp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Donjuais
<instinai> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: pietroalbini
<instinai> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: livn46
<FrAnnf> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: cpaelzer
<stumpfibp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: dreadful[m]
<FrAnnf> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: GregKNicholson[m
<keuzt> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jhodapp
<keuzt> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: whiskvx
<instinai> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: snwh[m]
<FrAnnf> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ochosi
<stumpfibp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: JanC
<FrAnnf> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: seb128
<instinai> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: pesari
<stumpfibp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jockecb
<fefp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jamesh
<fefp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: heber
<alerh> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: flocculant
<z_moz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: xPilgrim[m]
<z_moz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Hanma[m]
<szejmg> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: bschaefer
<szejmg> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: sarnold
<keuzt> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: happyaron
<alerh> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: koza
<newbiebpo> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jackpot51
<hulyaaaaabz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ricotz
<keuzt> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: aisrael
<instinai> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: g4Fd63FhtS55rx6r
<stumpfibp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: bdrung
<FrAnnf> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: mdeslaur
<FrAnnf> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: sarnold
<stumpfibp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: andyrock
<instinai> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: lifeless
<keuzt> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: andyrock
<keuzt> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: tyhicks
<girzz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: colinl
<girzz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: GregKNicholson[m
<instinai> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: snwh[m]
<stumpfibp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ratliff_
<stumpfibp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: daker
<FrAnnf> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: hulyaaaaabz
<FrAnnf> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: dkessel
<keuzt> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: potashnik[m]
<keuzt> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: tsimonq2
<Turk-Mjs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Tm_T
<Turk-Mjs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Beret
<rullt> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: rbasak
<blondee> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: maxb
<de_mpe> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: cyphermox
<de_mpe> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ubuntulog
<blondee> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Kazhnuz
<tazenye> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: xPilgrim[m]
<ambrosrp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: livn46
<ambrosrp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Vitl
<tazenye> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: fefp
<keuzt> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: xclaesse
<keuzt> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: gQuigs
<FrAnnf> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: bdrung
<FrAnnf> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: tazenye
<Turk-Mjs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: dobey
<Turk-Mjs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: alerh
<sasp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: pietroalbini
<sasp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: dgadomski
<Donjuais> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Texou
<Donjuais> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Tm_T
<p3nfz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: dkessel
<p3nfz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: doko
<blondee> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: darkxst
<rullt> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: tedg
<de_mpe> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Turk-Mjs
<de_mpe> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: mpt
<Vitl> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Dmitrii-Sh
<Vitl> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jak
<blondee> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: frederico4d[m]
<tazenye> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: JanC
<ambrosrp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: tjaalton
<ambrosrp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: mhall119
<tazenye> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: lifeless
<ogra_> !ops
<ubot5> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<hulyaaaaabz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: alerh
<Turk-Mjs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jackpot51
<Turk-Mjs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: GregKNicholson[m
<hulyaaaaabz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: tkamppeter
<newbiebpo> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Laney
<whiskvx> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: hggdh
<whiskvx> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: daker
<sasp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Guest63149
<pokili> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ouroumov_
<jockecb> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: lool
<jockecb> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jhodapp
<pokili> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Ampelbein
<Laney> arghghghghg
<szejmg> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: mdeslaur
<fefp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: sergiusens
<fefp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: mdeslaur
<instinai> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: FJKong
<stumpfibp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: JanC
<instinai> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: bdrung
<stumpfibp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ThorHop[m]
<girzz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: de_mpe
<girzz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: mhall119
<instinai> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: FourDollars
<stumpfibp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: cpaelzer
<instinai> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: flocculant
<stumpfibp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: koza
<girzz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jjmarin[m]
<girzz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: FourDollars
<instinai> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jak
<instinai> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: bschaefer
<stumpfibp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: hari[m]
<stumpfibp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: lifeless
<FrAnnf> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: potashnik[m]
<FrAnnf> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: faenil
<blondee> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: dkessel
<Vitl> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jlnr
<de_mpe> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: tedg
<jhatfr> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jbrett
<keuzt> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ohama
<keuzt> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jbrett
<jhatfr> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: colinl
<sasp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: sunweaver
<p3nfz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jhodapp
<Turk-Mjs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: sil2100
<Turk-Mjs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: daker
<sasp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: tazenye
<Donjuais> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: lifeless
<girzz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: happyaron
<p3nfz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: tjaalton
<Donjuais> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jjohansen
<blondee> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: de_mpe
<rullt> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: flocculant
<FrAnnf> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: mpt
<blondee> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: instinai
<FrAnnf> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: darkxst
<tazenye> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Turk-Mjs
<tazenye> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: mattcode
<ambrosrp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: dkessel
<ambrosrp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Tm_T
<keuzt> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: simoniz0r[m]
<keuzt> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Noskcaj
<Turk-Mjs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: broder
<Turk-Mjs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: tyhicks
<newbiebpo> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jockecb
<whiskvx> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Ampelbein
<whiskvx> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ChrisTownsend
<hulyaaaaabz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: kenvandine[m][m]
<pokili> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: charles
<jockecb> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: acheronuk
<rullt> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: freem[m]
<jockecb> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: sunweaver
<pokili> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: czajkowski
<FrAnnf> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ubuntulog
<ambrosrp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: maxb
<ambrosrp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: mattcode
<blondee> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: FourDollars
<blondee> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: szejmg
<FrAnnf> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jak
<fefp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Kamilion
<fefp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: robert_ancell
<z_moz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: cyphermox
<tazenye> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: sergiusens
<tazenye> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: xclaesse
<z_moz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: hulyaaaaabz
<Turk-Mjs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: tsimonq2
<Turk-Mjs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: colinl
<Trevinho> Laney: CAN YOU PLESE ANSWER MY QYESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!??!
<jhatfr> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: heber
<jhatfr> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jjmarin[m]
<sasp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Trevinho
<p3nfz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: andyrock
<Donjuais> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jibel
<Donjuais> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: charles
<girzz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: z_moz
<sasp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: xPilgrim[m]
<p3nfz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: alan_g
<Vitl> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: faenil
<girzz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: xclaesse
<Vitl> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ouroumov_
<de_mpe> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: colinl
<instinai> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Hanma[m]
<stumpfibp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: acheronuk
<stumpfibp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: instinai
<instinai> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: musalbas
<jhatfr> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jak
<girzz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: veebers
<girzz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ChrisTownsend
<instinai> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: sunweaver
<stumpfibp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: instinai
<stumpfibp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: cking
<szejmg> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: sarnold
<FrAnnf> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ouroumov_
<FrAnnf> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jbrett
<szejmg> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: happyaron
<instinai> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jak
<fefp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: flocculant
<fefp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: mcs_
<keuzt> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: gQuigs
<newbiebpo> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jibel
<gonpf> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: tedg
<Turk-Mjs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jak
<Turk-Mjs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: livn46
<alerh> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: davidcalle
<z_moz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ralsina
<hulyaaaaabz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Kazhnuz
<whiskvx> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Kazhnuz
<whiskvx> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: cpaelzer
<keuzt> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: tkamppeter
<gonpf> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Kazhnuz
<girzz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: mdeslaur
<girzz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: instinai
<rullt> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: tazenye
<blondee> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: gQuigs
<blondee> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jibel
<ambrosrp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: maxb
<stumpfibp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: czajkowski
<stumpfibp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ackk
<FrAnnf> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: flocculant
<FrAnnf> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: plars
<tazenye> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ThorHop[m]
<ambrosrp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: colinl
<instinai> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jhernandez
<keuzt> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: livn46
<keuzt> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Hanma[m]
<tazenye> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jockecb
<Turk-Mjs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: aisrael
<Turk-Mjs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: bdrung
<gonpf> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jbrett
<gonpf> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Beret
<rullt> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: pokili
<ambrosrp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: hari[m]
<ambrosrp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: simoniz0r[m]
<tazenye> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: xPilgrim[m]
<tazenye> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jhernandez
<Turk-Mjs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: infinity1
<Turk-Mjs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Donjuais
<Trevinho> hello ambrosrp
<Vitl> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: tsimonq2
<de_mpe> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: xPilgrim[m]
<jhatfr> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: freem[m]
<jhatfr> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Noskcaj
<acheronuk> !ops
<ubot5> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<sasp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ochosi
<p3nfz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jbicha
<p3nfz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ejat
<sasp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Vitl
<Donjuais> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Ampelbein
<Donjuais> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: heber
<br3kux> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jlnr
<de_mpe> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: RAOF
<szejmg> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: infinity1
<fefp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: happyaron
<z_moz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: GregKNicholson[m
<szejmg> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: tintou
<z_moz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: tsimonq2
<newbiebpo> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: dreadful[m]
<hulyaaaaabz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: muktupavels
<whiskvx> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: FJKong
<alerh> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: maxb
<Trevinho> fuck you de_mpe
<newbiebpo> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: meetingology
<instinai> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: szejmg
<gonpf> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: hari[m]
<gonpf> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: szejmg
<girzz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: chawood[m]
<blondee> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ricotz
<girzz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Beret
<instinai> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: whiskvx
<instinai> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: pesari
<stumpfibp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ratliff_
<stumpfibp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: instinai
<FrAnnf> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Fr
<FrAnnf> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: hulyaaaaabz
<atsootv> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Ampelbein
<atsootv> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: maxb
<blondee> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: RAOF
<keuzt> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: marga
<keuzt> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ralsina
<Turk-Mjs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: sunweaver
<gonpf> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ejat
<gonpf> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ejat
<girzz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: andyrock
<Turk-Mjs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: alerh
<girzz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: c-lobrano
<blondee> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: fefp
<rullt> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: bschaefer
<tazenye> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: rbasak
<blondee> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ricotz
<stumpfibp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: de_mpe
<stumpfibp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: pokili
<instinai> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ThorHop[m]
<tazenye> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jjmarin[m]
<instinai> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: pietroalbini
<ambrosrp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: z_moz
<ambrosrp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: p3nfz
<oblivibs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jibel
<oblivibs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: atsootv
<bianchiyq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: gQuigs
<bianchiyq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: g4Fd63FhtS55rx6r
<Turk-Mjs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Beret
<Turk-Mjs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: alan_g
<sasp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: faenil
<girzz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: xclaesse
<p3nfz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: aisrael
<sasp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: micahg
<Donjuais> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: dobey
<Donjuais> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: bigon
<p3nfz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: robert_ancell
<rullt> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: #ubuntu-desktop
<br3kux> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: marlinc
<de_mpe> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: tsimonq2
<de_mpe> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Sarvatt
<Vitl> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ouroumov_
<fefp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: seb128
<tazenye> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: whiskvx
<tazenye> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: heber
<fefp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jhernandez
<ambrosrp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: pietroalbini
<ambrosrp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: hulyaaaaabz
<szejmg> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Beret
<alerh> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: tkamppeter
<szejmg> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: pesari
<bianchiyq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jhodapp
<z_moz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ralsina
<alerh> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: simoniz0r[m]
<bianchiyq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: tyhicks
<z_moz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: c-lobrano
<newbiebpo> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: alan_g
<Turk-Mjs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: FJKong
<Turk-Mjs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: mdeslaur
<whiskvx> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: djinni`
<bianchiyq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: tazenye
<bianchiyq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: szejmg
<bianchiyq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: mpt
<bianchiyq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: pokili
<blondee> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: plars
<FrAnnf> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jak
<atsootv> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: alan_g
<FrAnnf> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Ampelbein
<oblivibs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: colinl
<atsootv> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: potashnik[m]
<oblivibs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jdstrand
<bianchiyq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: stumpfibp
<keuzt> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: sergiusens
<bianchiyq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: acheronuk
<gonpf> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: naeoturies[m]
<keuzt> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: bdrung
<girzz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: FJKong
<girzz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Sarvatt
<gonpf> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: tjaalton
<blondee> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ricotz
<blondee> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: sunweaver
<p3nfz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Tribaal
<p3nfz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: FourDollars
<sasp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: spoonless[m]
<Donjuais> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ejat
<Donjuais> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: c-lobrano
<de_mpe> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: rullt
<br3kux> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: mcs_
<instinai> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: simoniz0r[m]
<br3kux> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: musalbas
<Vitl> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: bdrung
<Vitl> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: flexiondotorg
<FrAnnf> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jlnr
<stumpfibp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ajmitch_
<stumpfibp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: robert_ancell
<instinai> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jamesh
<alerh> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ejat
<oblivibs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jjmarin[m]
<fefp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: charles
<fefp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Tribaal
<bianchiyq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Tm_T
<oblivibs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: greyback
<z_moz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jhodapp
<bianchiyq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: smileyninja[m]
<z_moz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: czajkowski
<newbiebpo> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Laney
<hulyaaaaabz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jak
<newbiebpo> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: bigon
<Turk-Mjs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: pietroalbini
<Turk-Mjs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jjmarin[m]
<hulyaaaaabz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: newbiebpo
<whiskvx> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: kostadinstoilov[
<girzz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Tm_T
<girzz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Noskcaj
<rullt> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: cpaelzer
<RAOF> !ops
<stumpfibp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: bschaefer
<stumpfibp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jose
<tazenye> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: maxb
<ambrosrp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: clobrano-
<ambrosrp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Texou
<bianchiyq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Donjuais
<tazenye> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: newbiebpo
<bianchiyq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: mangas
<Turk-Mjs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: chawood[m]
<Turk-Mjs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: c-lobrano
<rullt> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: tjaalton
<ambrosrp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: seb128
<ambrosrp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: darkxst
<bianchiyq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: FrAnnf
<bianchiyq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: hari[m]
<Turk-Mjs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jockecb
<Turk-Mjs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ralsina
<tazenye> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ChrisTownsend
<tazenye> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Texou
<bianchiyq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Kazhnuz
<bianchiyq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: dobey
<keuzt> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: andyrock
<gonpf> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ThorHop[m]
<gonpf> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: tjaalton
<blondee> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: acheronuk
<blondee> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: plars
<br3kux> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Tm_T
<de_mpe> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: mpt
<Vitl> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Texou
<atsootv> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: colinl
<atsootv> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ratliff
<FrAnnf> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: fefp
<FrAnnf> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: bdrung
<szejmg> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: micahg
<jhatfr> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: naeoturies[m]
<jhatfr> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: sarnold
<alerh> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: shengyao
<fefp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: mdeslaur
<fefp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ahayzen
<pokili> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: marlinc
<z_moz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: sunweaver
<z_moz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: clobrano-
<bianchiyq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: dreadful[m]
<bianchiyq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: dreadful[m]
<keuzt> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: freem[m]
<pokili> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: djinni`
<keuzt> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Sarvatt
<jockecb> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: tedg
<jockecb> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jackpot51
<gonpf> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: tkamppeter
<sasp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Hanma[m]
<p3nfz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: shengyao
<Donjuais> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: faenil
<sasp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: sil2100
<girzz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: veebers
<girzz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: charles
<p3nfz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Texou
<Donjuais> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Tribaal
<br3kux> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: mcs_
<instinai> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: sergiusens
<stumpfibp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ubot5
<stumpfibp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: hggdh
<instinai> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: czajkowski
<oblivibs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: pesari
<oblivibs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: davidcalle
<bianchiyq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ambrosrp
<girzz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: kostadinstoilov[
<bianchiyq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: newbiebpo
<girzz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: bdrung
<instinai> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: g4Fd63FhtS55rx6r
<stumpfibp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: freem[m]
<stumpfibp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: hari[m]
<instinai> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: maxb
<bianchiyq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: tyhicks
<tazenye> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: spoonless[m]
<zorprimpd> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: tazenye
<tazenye> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: dreadful[m]
<zorprimpd> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ohama
<Turk-Mjs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: simoniz0r[m]
<bianchiyq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: hulyaaaaabz
<Turk-Mjs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: charles
<rullt> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: robert_ancell
<tazenye> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Kazhnuz
<tazenye> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Dmitrii-Sh
<ambrosrp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: sil2100
<ambrosrp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Donjuais
<bianchiyq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: xclaesse
<bianchiyq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ogra_
<zorprimpd> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: tintou
<FrAnnf> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Noskcaj
<FrAnnf> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: FourDollars
<blondee> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ejat
<blondee> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: fefp
<fefp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: seb128
<atsootv> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: xclaesse
<fefp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Kazhnuz
<bianchiyq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: infinity1
<z_moz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ricotz
<szejmg> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: maxb
<z_moz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: bigon
<bianchiyq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: kostadinstoilov[
<newbiebpo> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: infinity1
<szejmg> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ejat
<alerh> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Sarvatt
<hulyaaaaabz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: musalbas
<hulyaaaaabz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: muktupavels
<gonpf> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: snwh[m]
<keuzt> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: xclaesse
<keuzt> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: GregKNicholson[m
<p3nfz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ThorHop[m]
<p3nfz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: pesari
<Donjuais> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: JanC
<sasp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: meetingology
<gonpf> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jhodapp
<Donjuais> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: simoniz0r[m]
<blondee> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: g4Fd63FhtS55rx6r
<br3kux> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: dobey
<de_mpe> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ochosi
<blondee> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: chawood[m]
<Vitl> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: rbasak
<Vitl> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ouroumov_
<de_mpe> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: dkessel
<FrAnnf> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: z_moz
<bianchiyq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Turk-Mjs
<bianchiyq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: atsootv
<Laney> OK OK
<stumpfibp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jjmarin[m]
<stumpfibp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: pitti
<instinai> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jhernandez
<instinai> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jhernandez
<Laney> we'll do it
<bianchiyq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: liv
<oblivibs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jak
<oblivibs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: snwh[m]
<bianchiyq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: hggdh
<girzz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ejat
<girzz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: veebers
<Trevinho> DONE
<Laney> STOP SPAMMING!
<instinai> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Turk-Mjs
<stumpfibp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: dobey
<stumpfibp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: tazenye
<tazenye> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: tkamppeter
<instinai> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: dobey
<ambrosrp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: rullt
<ambrosrp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: heber
<oblivibs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: hyperair
<bianchiyq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jak
<oblivibs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: pitti
<zorprimpd> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: atsootv
<bianchiyq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: snwh[m]
<Turk-Mjs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ubuntulog
<zorprimpd> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: oblivibs
<depechemouq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: apw
<depechemouq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: naeoturies[m]
<Turk-Mjs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: mattcode
<rullt> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Noskcaj
<tazenye> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jockecb
<tazenye> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: #ubuntu
<alerh> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: faenil
<fefp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: robert_ancell
<fefp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: gQuigs
<szejmg> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: sarnold
<szejmg> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: micahg
<alerh> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: shengyao
<bianchiyq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Turk-Mjs
<z_moz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: JanC
<z_moz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: hulyaaaaabz
<bianchiyq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: hyperair
<newbiebpo> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: bigon
<newbiebpo> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: cyphermox
<sasp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ThorHop[m]
<p3nfz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: kostadinstoilov[
<Donjuais> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Ampelbein
<Donjuais> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: flexiondotorg
<p3nfz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: broder
<sasp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: faenil
<de_mpe> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: maxb
<br3kux> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: darkxst
<br3kux> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Kazhnuz
<Vitl> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: kostadinstoilov[
<blondee> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: dgadomski
<FrAnnf> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Kazhnuz
<atsootv> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: lifeless
<FrAnnf> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: sergiusens
<atsootv> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: stumpfibp
<bianchiyq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: robert_ancell
<keuzt> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Guest63149
<keuzt> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jak
<bianchiyq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Spydar007
<gonpf> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: JanC
<gonpf> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: daker
<Trevinho> We've in just decided now... It' a deal
<blondee> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: veebers
<blondee> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Dmitrii-Sh
<FrAnnf> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: cyphermox
<bianchiyq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: bcurtiswx
<bianchiyq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: heber
<instinai> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: darkxst
<bianchiyq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: freem[m]
<oblivibs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: sergiusens
<oblivibs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: GregKNicholson[m
<bianchiyq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: veebers
<girzz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: snwh[m]
<girzz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: aisrael
<rullt> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: sunweaver
<tazenye> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: lifeless
<instinai> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: livn46
<stumpfibp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Laney
<stumpfibp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: siel
<tazenye> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: JanC
<instinai> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: p3nfz
<ambrosrp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: veebers
<ambrosrp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: bdrung
<alerh> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: musalbas
<fefp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ubuntulog
<fefp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Guest63149
<szejmg> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ouroumov
<szejmg> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ricotz
<oblivibs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: sergiusens
<oblivibs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: sasp
<bianchiyq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Laney
<alerh> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: BigWhale
<z_moz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ricotz
<z_moz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: lool
<bianchiyq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: tjaalton
<newbiebpo> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ochosi
<zorprimpd> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jlnr
<zorprimpd> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: micahg
<Turk-Mjs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: bigon
<newbiebpo> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Han
<sasp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: FJKong
<p3nfz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: czajkowski
<depechemouq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: sunweaver
<depechemouq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: fefp
<sasp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: tkamppeter
<Turk-Mjs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ochosi
<p3nfz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: xPilgrim[m]
<Donjuais> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: gQuigs
<Donjuais> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: FourDollars
<girzz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: FourDollars
<girzz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: dmj_s76
<rullt> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: daker
<de_mpe> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Trevinho
<Vitl> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ochosi
<Vitl> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Dmitrii-Sh
<br3kux> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: dobey
<stumpfibp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: qengho
<bianchiyq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: keuzt
<bianchiyq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: zhaoqiang
<gonpf> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: keuzt
<gonpf> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: snwh[m]
<blondee> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: happyaron
<blondee> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: whiskvx
<FrAnnf> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: happyaron
<FrAnnf> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: hulyaaaaabz
<bianchiyq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: xclaesse
<atsootv> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: koza
<atsootv> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: sergiusens
<bianchiyq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jamesh
<gonpf> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jockecb
<gonpf> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: darkxst
<blondee> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Beret
<blondee> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: chawood[m]
<FrAnnf> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jhernandez
<keuzt> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: cpaelzer
<bianchiyq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: atsootv
<bianchiyq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: potashnik[m]
<bianchiyq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: frederico4d[m]
<zorprimpd> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: flocculant
<bianchiyq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: pisi0[m]
<Turk-Mjs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jjohansen
<ambrosrp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: sasp
<ambrosrp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jhodapp
<hulyaaaaabz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ThorHop[m]
<whiskvx> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: JanC
<whiskvx> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: pitti
<p3nfz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: veebers
<hulyaaaaabz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: apw
<Donjuais> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: davidcalle
<pokili> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ratliff_
<jockecb> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jamesh
<depechemouq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: whiskvx
<Turk-Mjs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ochosi
<depechemouq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: flocculant
<zorprimpd> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: gQuigs
<sasp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: robert_ancell
<pokili> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: lifeless
<p3nfz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: colinl
<jockecb> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ohama
<Donjuais> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: FourDollars
<girzz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: newbiebpo
<rullt> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: potashnik[m]
<br3kux> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: darkxst
<Vitl> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ohama
<rullt> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!
<Vitl> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: tjaalton
<de_mpe> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: xPilgrim[m]
<instinai> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: micahg
<de_mpe> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: flexiondotorg
<girzz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: sasp
<stumpfibp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: mpt
<stumpfibp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: dreadful[m]
<instinai> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ralsina
<A-T-A-K-Adm> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Noskcaj
<szejmg> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: acheronuk
<fefp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: cyphermox
<fefp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Guest63149
<bianchiyq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: dreadful[m]
<oblivibs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: mhall119
<alerh> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: acheronuk
<oblivibs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: bianchiyq
<A-T-A-K-Adm> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: pietroalbini
<bianchiyq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: pitti
<girzz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jzheng
<instinai> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: cpaelzer
<instinai> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ChrisTownsend
<bianchiyq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: DB9[m]
<bianchiyq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: liv
<blondee> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: xPilgrim[m]
<blondee> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: cpaelzer
<FrAnnf> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: JanC
<atsootv> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: mpt
<FrAnnf> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: JanC
<atsootv> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jibel
<bianchiyq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jhatfr
<bianchiyq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: heber
<gonpf> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: cpaelzer
<gonpf> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jibel
<d_o_c_torfl> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ouroumov_
<blondee> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: tkamppeter
<d_o_c_torfl> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: hyperair
<Trevinho> NOOO; please CONTINUE!
<blondee> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: musalbas
<FrAnnf> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: veebers
<FrAnnf> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: FJKong
<atsootv> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jhatfr
<atsootv> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Guest63149
<bianchiyq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: doko
<bianchiyq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Mister_Q
<zorprimpd> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jockecb
<Turk-Mjs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: pesari
<sasp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Ampelbein
<d_o_c_torfl> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: snwh[m]
<depechemouq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: z_moz
<zorprimpd> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: tazenye
<Trevinho> ah...
<Donjuais> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: doko
<depechemouq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: daker
<Donjuais> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: maxb
<sasp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jbicha
<Turk-Mjs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jibel
<d_o_c_torfl> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ratliff
<p3nfz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: tintou
<p3nfz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: bigon
<rullt> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Dmitrii-Sh
<de_mpe> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: potashnik[m]
<de_mpe> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ThorHop[m]
<tazenye> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jlnr
<br3kux> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: cyphermox
<br3kux> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: cyphermox
<tazenye> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: FJKong
<szejmg> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ejat
<fefp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: tedg
<fefp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: tsimonq2
<alerh> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: chawood[m]
<alerh> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jhernandez
<szejmg> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: greyback
<z_moz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: c-lobrano
<z_moz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: happyaron
<newbiebpo> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: djinni`
<zorprimpd> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: fefp
<bianchiyq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: infinity1
<bianchiyq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: DB9[m]
<whiskvx> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jamesh
<Turk-Mjs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jockecb
<Turk-Mjs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: faenil
<depechemouq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: mangas
<d_o_c_torfl> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: stumpfibp
<d_o_c_torfl> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ogra_
<instinai> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: infinity1
<stumpfibp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: alerh
<stumpfibp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: xclaesse
<instinai> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: bdrung
<oblivibs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jbrett
<oblivibs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: maxb
<A-T-A-K-Adm> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: bcurtiswx
<A-T-A-K-Adm> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: pesari
<girzz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: dgadomski
<bianchiyq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: DB9[m]
<bianchiyq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: chawood[m]
<girzz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: p3nfz
<girzz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jibel
<d_o_c_torfl> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: pitti
<girzz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Sarvatt
<d_o_c_torfl> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: kenvandine[m][m]
<bianchiyq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Mister_Q
<bianchiyq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: potashnik[m]
<d_o_c_torfl> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ackk
<d_o_c_torfl> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: alerh
<FrAnnf> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Fr
<keuzt> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Noskcaj
<atsootv> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jbrett
<bianchiyq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jak
<bianchiyq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Kazhnuz
<gonpf> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: cpaelzer
<p3nfz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ricotz
<keuzt> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: tintou
<gonpf> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: c-lobrano
<sasp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: happyaron
<p3nfz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: fefp
<Donjuais> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jhodapp
<d_o_c_torfl> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: beidl
<d_o_c_torfl> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Vitl
<blondee> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jockecb
<Donjuais> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ubuntulog
<br3kux> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ubot9
<de_mpe> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: chawood[m]
<de_mpe> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Sarvatt
<Vitl> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jbrett
<Vitl> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: livn46
<keuzt> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: doko
<blondee> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: c-lobrano
<FrAnnf> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: colinl
<atsootv> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: broder
<keuzt> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: veebers
<newbiebpo> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jockecb
<bianchiyq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: siel
<newbiebpo> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: plars
<bianchiyq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: JanC
<zorprimpd> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: tyhicks
<zorprimpd> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: tintou
<d_o_c_torfl> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: pokili
<depechemouq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: darkxst
<hulyaaaaabz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: djinni`
<Turk-Mjs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: pietroalbini
<Turk-Mjs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: acheronuk
<whiskvx> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: pitti
<pokili> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: hari[m]
<jockecb> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jackpot51
<depechemouq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: pitti
<pokili> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Guest63149
<whiskvx> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: hurricanehrndz
<jockecb> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: xPilgrim[m]
<ambrosrp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: seb128
<hulyaaaaabz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: broder
<d_o_c_torfl> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: br3kux
<rullt> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Ampelbein
<ambrosrp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: naeoturies[m]
<tazenye> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: fefp
<fefp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: rbasak
<fefp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: pietroalbini
<tazenye> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: seb128
<ambrosrp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: naeoturies[m]
<bianchiyq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: chiluk
<bianchiyq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: smileyninja[m]
<Tsisa> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: cpaelzer
<girzz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: livn46
<Tsisa> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: g4Fd63FhtS55rx6r
<d_o_c_torfl> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Fuchs
<girzz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ubuntulog
<instinai> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: rbasak
<stumpfibp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Mister_Q
<stumpfibp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: naeoturies[m]
<instinai> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: spoonless[m]
<A-T-A-K-Adm> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: alan_g
<A-T-A-K-Adm> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Donjuais
<oblivibs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: bigon
<oblivibs> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: marga
<blondee> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jockecb
<de_mpe> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: GregKNicholson[m
<blondee> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: seb128
<br3kux> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ackk
<Vitl> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jjohansen
<FrAnnf> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: koza
<Vitl> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: sil2100
<de_mpe> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: acheronuk
<atsootv> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: JanC
<FrAnnf> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: charles
<jhatfr> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: veebers
<jhatfr> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: keuzt
<szejmg> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Trevinho
<szejmg> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jibel
<fefp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: mattcode
<fefp> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: lifeless
<alerh> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: c-lobrano
<z_moz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Tribaal
<z_moz> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Guest63149
<newbiebpo> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: chiluk
<whiskvx> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: Tm_T
<depechemouq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: zhaoqiang
<depechemouq> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: hurricanehrndz
<Laney> okay!
<jhodapp> wow that was terrible
<dobey> ah that's a bit better
<daker> :D
<Laney> so, getting on that change as requested
<gQuigs> Laney: lol
<jlnr> Oh my god, sudden 1998 DALnet nostalgia... :'D
<dobey> srsly
<Trevinho> SOme fun... So we'll put a tor browser it seems
<andyrock> https://askubuntu.com/questions/542372/set-tor-browser-as-default-browser
<Laney> most people were here but nobody had op powers
<tedg> I've never seen a DDoS on IRC before.
<Laney> that's some kind of fail
<jackpot51> Hooray!
<JanC> that obviously wasn't a DDoS  :)
<tunied> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: flexiondotorg
<tunied> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: doko
<tunied> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: dobey
<tunied> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: jbicha
<tunied> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: koza
<tunied> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: charles
<dobey> oh fun
<ouroumov_> dear
<felino> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: genii
<felino> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: xnox
<genii> yay Sigyn
<felino> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: ubuntulog
<felino> #UBUNTU CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT GETTING TOR BROWSER AS DEFAULT!!: mattcode
<dobey> they're not giving up are they
<amano> A segfault fix for mutter landed on gnome git today. Just in case somebody is debugging that now.
<Trevinho> 2400:6180:0:d0::59a1:8001
<dmj_s76> I think we all agree: the answer's no :P
<Trevinho> ignore these
<dmj_s76> stupid bullshit
<Trevinho> and 177.40.229.47
<gQuigs> are they connecting via Tor to spam?
<gQuigs> (nope, not via that IP anyway)
<seb128> k, channel is +r now
<jackpot51> Sweet stuff seb128
<amano> https://github.com/GNOME/mutter/commit/8493777961f97b013cced413536938354d7c4f63
<amano> backends/x11: Prevent segfault when querying list of devices
<amano> Seems only Wacom related
<Laney> we'll get the new release on monday
<amano> Was just mentioning it in case that segfault was being worked on in NY ;)
<amano> To not waste brute developing powers ;)
<Laney> oho
<elky> Laney: you should be able to op up in here plz test
<Laney> we have jadahl here you know
<Laney> :-)
<Laney> elky: ok
<elky> \o/
<Laney> :>
<elky> excellent
<elky> i'll leave you to it then
<Laney> thanks!
<amano> Laney, I didn't know. The reunion with Tevinho ;)
<Laney> it's a beautiful thing
<tsimonq2> Jeeeeeez. Somebody really likes pinging me today... >__> :P
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-09-29
<mhall119> davidcalle: kenvandine[m][m]: I'm in the GNOME engagement team meeting, is there any update on the Unity->GNOME migration documentation for them?
<oSoMoN> kenvandine[m][m], The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<oSoMoN>  libgtk-3-0 : Depends: libmirclient9 (>= 0.26.3+16.04.20170605) but 0.21.0+16.04.20160330-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<seb128> tjaalton, hey, did you plan the xwayland fix that was discussed the other day on #ubuntu-devel for artful?
<tjaalton> seb128: yes, 1.19.4 is about to be released and it will have that patch
<seb128> tjaalton, great, are you sure we are going to get it in artful?
<tjaalton> i've merged the current stable branch and pushed it to ppa:canonical-x/x-staging
<tjaalton> well, an rc at least
<tjaalton> it could be released next week
<seb128> oSoMoN, https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=93237
<ubot5> Freedesktop bug 93237 in XWayland "Spontaneous keyboard layout switching after upgrade to XWayland 1.18.0" [Normal,New]
<seb128> tjaalton, good
<tjaalton> seb128: btw, i've tested the patch for bug 1719409 and it's good
<ubot5> bug 1719409 in gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock (Ubuntu Artful) "maximized windows get resized when returning from screensaver" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1719409
<seb128> tjaalton, great, can you comment saying so upstream?
<tjaalton> isn't francois upstream?
<seb128> tjaalton, he is but on the github ticket he asked "Could somebody give it a try to confirm this, and make sure there are no regressions?"
<oSoMoN> seb128, https://penguindroppings.wordpress.com/2017/09/29/networkmanager-systemd-networkd-and-slow-boots/
<tjaalton> seb128: i can, later
<seb128> tjaalton, thanks
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-09-30
<eblu> alright i have no idea if you guys provide support for 17.10 and i honestly came in here looking for help so if i'm in the wrong place do let me know
<eblu> but aside from that i'm just going to start asking if that's ok
<eblu> SO! i installed the package kubuntu-desktop. i do want to come back to it later but i don't want to use it at the moment.
<eblu> problem is that for some oddball reason the session settings are completely gone in the display manager and i cannot change the display manager, no matter how hard i tried.
<eblu> so, here's my question:
<eblu> how the HECK do i get back to gnome if that tiny cog in gdm3 has gone to the land where my other sock now resides?
<eblu> or did i break everything and now i have to reinstall my good friend Ubuntu: You Have To Use The Beta Since It's The Only Installer That Works With Your Processor
<dobey> eblu: #ubuntu is the support channel
<eblu> alright thanks
 * sunweaver waves to xnox.
<sunweaver> could you give me the names of people to contact about indicators upstream moval to Ayatana Indicators? Ideally PM me with them, so they don't get lost in the back log while I clean up the house and play with the kids over the WE.
<sunweaver> xnox: THANKS!
<xnox> sunweaver, hi, my guess is seb128
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-09-24
<didrocks> good morning
<jibel> Salut didrocks
<jibel> bien rentré ?
<didrocks> salut jibel! Pas de problème, un petit retard de 15 minutes, mais à part ça, tout niquel, et toi ?
<jibel> didrocks, aucun probleme, juste 25 min de retard sur le 2e train.
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers!
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN, bien reposé ?
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<oSoMoN> oui, bien reposé, et pas d’ubuflu à l’horizon, donc tout va bien
<oSoMoN> et toi?
<didrocks> jibel: unsure if this is known, I just installed latest pending cosmic image, no GNOME Shell in ubiquity-only mode
<didrocks> (to test the session transition for communitheme snap -> ubuntu)
<didrocks> oSoMoN: très bien, pas encore bien reposé, mais ça va venir :)
<didrocks> la température joue au yoyo ici: vendredi il a fait 31°C, samedi 26°C, dimanche 32°C, et aujoud'hui 19°C (au plus chaud)!
<willcooke> Morning all
<didrocks> morning willcooke
<willcooke> good journey home didrocks?
<jibel> didrocks, I think that's what Trevinho fixed the other day. the link to the theme was ubuntu.css instead of Yaru/...
<didrocks> willcooke: uneventful, so good :) Yourself? Sounds like you had to take a cab…
<jibel> didrocks, this is fixed but must be released
<jibel> Hi willcooke
<didrocks> jibel: ah, and so, the shell then fail to load, didn't fallback to default Shell theme…
<didrocks> might be, unsure about its behavior in that case
<willcooke> didrocks, yeah, bit of a pain.  No trains running home when I got to the train station so I had to get a taxi or a hotel
<willcooke> moin jibel
<didrocks> and no battery ofc :p
<willcooke> ha yes, luckily I had my portable charger, but it's not exactly pocket sized
<willcooke> but it did get me up and working again
<didrocks> yep
<Laney> moin
<didrocks> hey Laney
<oSoMoN> good morning willcooke, Laney
<didrocks> oSoMoN: FYI, migration works (fallback to ubuntu) in gdm from communitheme snap session once the files are moved
<didrocks> if interested: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/3.30.0-0ubuntu3
<oSoMoN> didrocks, nice, thanks!
<didrocks> yw, thanks for raising this! :)
<Laney> hey oSoMoN didrocks
<Laney> what ho
<oSoMoN> Laney, I haven't managed to get the release team to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/britney/hints-ubuntu-libreoffice/+merge/355442 yet, in case you can take a look
<Laney> jbicha: http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/n/network-manager/cosmic/amd64 not sure retries were required there; the output was quite clear
<Laney> oh, it looks like I just ignored oSoM___oN there - we talked in ubuntu-release instead ;-)
<andyrock> good morning!
<oSoMoN> buon giorno andyrock
<willcooke> hi andyrock
<andyrock> hey oSoMoN willcooke
<dupondje> Anyone on Ubuntu 18.10 with Wayland that has a crashing firefox for WhatsApp web? :)
<dupondje> want to know if its just me :)
<dupondje> kernel: [14226.159318] Web Content[26749]: segfault at 1 ip 00007f26e20c2511 sp 00007ffc1e68b570 error 4 in libxul.so[7f26df375000+3c54000]
<oSoMoN> dupondje, I can't immediately test to confirm, but please file a bug report
<Laney> it's fine for me
<GunnarHj> Hi tjaalton, can you please look at bug #1791367. Would be good if you could upgrade xkeyboard-config to 2.24.
<ubot5> bug 1791367 in xkeyboard-config (Ubuntu) "Airplane mode key on Asus ZenBook Flip UX561UD laptop not working in gnome-shell (X or Wayland) but working on console (Cosmic 18.10)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1791367
<GunnarHj> tjaalton: In Debian, I mean. Then I can prepare the merge in Ubuntu.
<tjaalton> GunnarHj: jcristau tried that for debian, but there were issues with the signed tarball
<tjaalton> the key was not known by any service iirc
<GunnarHj> tjaalton: Oh. I can put it in a PPA (bypassing Debian) to confirm that the upgrade addresses the bug in question.
<tjaalton> if you mean the airplane mode, it's a single (simple) commit in git
<GunnarHj> tjaalton: I'm thinking of first making an attempt with the whole thing. Patching that commit would be plan B. :)
<GunnarHj> tjaalton: After all, 2.24 was released in June, so possible issues ought to have been identified by now.
<k_alam> Trevinho: Hi, Can you merge and then make a release ? https://code.launchpad.net/~khurshid-alam/unity-greeter/update-logo-for-cosmic/+merge/355273
<GunnarHj> tjaalton: I made a test build of xkeyboard-config at https://launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/+archive/ubuntu/xkeyboard-config
<jbicha> Laney: sorry, bad habit, I'm used to nm autopkgtest being flaky
<tjaalton> GunnarHj: ok, cool
<GunnarHj> tjaalton: The .orig source file was not preserved, though (unlike previously), but AFAICT the build was successful otherwise.
<tjaalton> GunnarHj: you didn't have the source tarball available when you built it
<Laney> 😅
 * Laney found the gvfs problem
<GunnarHj> tjaalton: Actually I had, but it was of the format .tar.bz2. Replaced it with the .tar.gz one, and now it seems to behave as expected.
<tjaalton> GunnarHj: yes, because it's source format 1.0
<GunnarHj> tjaalton: You always learn new things. :/ Is that something you are willing to sponsor, or should we wait for Debian?
<tjaalton> GunnarHj: sure
<oSoMoN> have a good evening everyone
<willcooke> night all
<tkamppeter> Someone around?
<tkamppeter> I have a problem with gnome-control-center. In the VPN config window the green "Apply" button is always grayed out and I cannot change my settings.
<tkamppeter> Also my W-Fi status is not shown any more under the icons in the top right corner and in the menu there.
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-09-25
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<sameee> good-day
<jibel> Good morning everyone
<oSoMoN> hi sameee, salut jibel
<jibel> Salut oSoMoN, bien rentré?
<oSoMoN> oui, et toi?
<jibel> parfait, un peu de retard sur le dernier train mais c'est tout
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN, sameee, jibel
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks, ça va?
<didrocks> ça va, et toi ?
<oSoMoN> très bien
<oSoMoN> le retour au bercail fait du bien :)
<didrocks> héhé
<willcooke> morning all
<willcooke> chilly today
<oSoMoN> mornin' willcooke
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<Laney> harrrr
<didrocks> pirate day?
<didrocks> a week late :p
<Laney> takes a while for a message in a (rum) bottle to arrive
<didrocks> heh, maybe it's one from 17xx even ;)
<Laney> ye olde talke like ae pirate daye
<Laney> :>
<didrocks> looks like english with french typo can work as well :)
<popey> willcooke: what shall we call this sub-category on the community hub?
<popey> Underneath "Desktop", so doesn't need that word in the name.
<popey> "Team Co-Ordination"?
<oSoMoN> salsa.debian.org seems to be down
<Laney> some network problem at ubc.ca apparently
<Laney> jbicha / darkxst_: one of you handling the mozjs60 switch? removals on s390x at least (as it stands)
<didrocks> Laney: systemctl enable --user … seems to create the symlink in $HOME/
<didrocks> Laney: I do then wonder how this work in the package, as obviously, nothing run as root and we aren't sure to have access to every user $HOME
<Laney> didrocks: --global (/usr/lib/systemd/user)
<didrocks> do you know if dh_systemd does this? (if you don't know, no worry, I'll have a look myself)
<Laney> yeh
<Laney> it got user unit support recently
<didrocks> excellent, thanks Laney! Last question, how did you import the user environment already? It was running a command in the Environment= key?
<Laney> didrocks: hmm, not sure what you mean, sorry
<jamesh> didrocks: one of "systemctl --user {show,set,import}-environment" maybe?
<didrocks> jamesh: yeah, but that's importing from the current environment apparently (so, from the env in your console you are running it), I want something like this, but in the .service file
<jamesh> didrocks: if you want to set something visible in the user's environment, then set-environment should do the trick
<jamesh> see e.g. /usr/lib/systemd/user/dbus.socket
<didrocks> Laney: IIRC, you figured out how to get the whole env variables from a user in the service
<didrocks> jamesh: let me have a look
<jamesh> environment variables already set in the session should already be set when systemd invokes your service
<didrocks> jamesh: interstingly, that doesn't seem to be the case, I don't have DISPLAY for instance, using the default.target
<didrocks> I have 3 XDG_ variables, some ZEIGEIST and JOURNAL env and that's it
<jamesh> didrocks: maybe it is added to the environment after your service is started?
<didrocks> could be, I thought Laney found a way to get that delayed/getting all env variables before, but I'm unsure now
<didrocks> maybe I have enough env variables to do what ubuntu-report does, let me give it a try
<didrocks> thanks jamesh and Laney, I'll dig a little bit :)
<jamesh> does gnome-shell or gnome-session inject the environment variables, maybe?
<Laney> gdm and gnome-session will both set things
<didrocks> well, in X, it's supposively gdm & the scripts in /etc/Xsession.d/
<didrocks> /etc/X11/Xsession.d
<jamesh> /etc/X11/Xsession.d/95dbus_update-activation-env in particular
<didrocks> ok, so it seems systemd user session has its default.target started before the env variables are injected to it
<didrocks> for any unit starting later, not an issue, but if you want one getting env variables (waiting for them to be available), that's an issue
<didrocks> at least, there is the xdg/autostart fallback
<jamesh> without refactoring gnome-session into systemd user units, I'm not sure if there is anything to wait on
<didrocks> yep
<jamesh> you could probably do something horrible with a timer unit that activates your real unit when the environment is set
<jamesh> but that is horrible
<didrocks> well, rather than hacks, better to just use /etc/xdg/autostart in that case :p
<oSoMoN> jbicha, are you going to update evince in debian with https://salsa.debian.org/gnome-team/evince/commit/a8f43ae39dda72fcb21ec486f8eb4c40a9de017c soon? or is it worth cherry-picking that change to ubuntu?
<tkamppeter> I have a problem with gnome-control-center. In the VPN config window the green "Apply" button is always grayed out and I cannot change my settings.
<tkamppeter> Also my W-Fi status is not shown any more under the icons in the top right corner and in the menu there.
<jibel> Can someone confirm if the session starts after installation of latest Cosmic image?
<oSoMoN> jibel, I'm downloading the iso, will test shortly
<oSoMoN> jibel, in virtualbox, live session doesn't start (after selecting live session user at login screen), and choosing to install directly doesn't seem to manage to start a graphical session either
<oSoMoN> tldr; it's busted
<darkxst_> Laney, I'm in the middle of another moving week, and not real good with arch specific stuff, but can certainly look at issues
<jibel> oSoMoN, nnot starting in vbox is known its's bug 1792932
<ubot5> bug 1432137 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1792932 Xorg crashed due to assertion failure "!global_keys[type].created" in dixRegisterPrivateKey" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1432137
<jibel> oSoMoN, can you try with qemu?
<jibel> or vmware anything != vbox
<jibel> Could someone have a look at bug 1794280 ?
<ubot5> bug 1794280 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "gdm doesn't start on a fresh installation of Cosmic Desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1794280
<jibel> maybe Trevinho ?
<jibel> oSoMoN, Daniel marked it as a duplicate but I am not actually sure that it is. vbox used to work fine.
<Trevinho> ok
<Laney> sept. 25 13:50:25 pc gdm-launch-environment][753]: pam_systemd(gdm-launch-environment:session): Failed to create session: Start job for unit user-123.slice failed with 'canceled'
<Laney> that's probably where the bad shit starts
<Laney> (works for me here, sadly [virt-manager/qemu])
<jibel> Laney, fresh installation?
<jibel> there is this too
<jibel> sept. 25 13:50:24 pc gnome-shell[721]: Failed to create backend: Could not find a primary drm kms device
<Laney> ya I just zsynced pending
<jibel> sept. 25 13:50:24 pc /usr/lib/gdm3/gdm-wayland-session[653]: gnome-session-binary[659]: DEBUG(+): GsmAutostartApp: (pid:721) done (status:1)
<jibel> sept. 25 13:50:24 pc gnome-session-binary[659]: DEBUG(+): GsmAutostartApp: (pid:721) done (status:1)
<jibel> sept. 25 13:50:24 pc /usr/lib/gdm3/gdm-wayland-session[653]: gnome-session-binary[659]: WARNING: App 'org.gnome.Shell.desktop' exited with code 1
<jibel> sept. 25 13:50:24 pc gnome-session-binary[659]: WARNING: App 'org.gnome.Shell.desktop' exited with code 1
<jibel> sept. 25 13:50:24 pc gnome-session-binary[659]: Unrecoverable failure in required component org.gnome.Shell.desktop
<jbicha> oSoMoN: there might be an evince 3.30.1 release this week so I was thinking about just waiting for that
<Laney> it should fall back to x if wayland fails though
<jibel> I'll do a another installation
<jibel> installation was in French, would it matter?
<oSoMoN> jbicha, ack, I'll wait for that one then
<Laney> nah
 * oSoMoN needs to free disk space to create VMs
<Laney> probably the choice of driver or something
<Laney> the wayland to x fallback has been a bit shady in 3.30
<jbicha> Laney: sorry, I'm not working on the gjs upgrade. btw, did you see Debian bug 909536?
<ubot5> Debian bug 909536 in src:mozjs60 "mozjs60: FTBFS on s390x: around 80% of tests crash" [Serious,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/909536
<Laney> jbicha: yes
<jibel> Laney, I'm using qxl. which one did you use?
<Laney> jibel: qxl also
<Laney> back later, need to eat before meeting
<jibel> same problem with vga
<Trevinho> jibel: is that 100% reproducibile on cosmic + vm (which one, sorry, I lost the context?)
<jibel> Trevinho, it's reproducible overseveral reboots, I'm doing a new installation. It's cosmic + qemu on cosmic. but Laney already started looking.
<Trevinho> ok, let me know if i should join the party. If you have an image to share can help
<jibel> Trevinho, it's latest image on cdimage
<jibel> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<oSoMoN> qemu+virt-manager here, first reboot after installation and the session started correctly
<tsimonq2> andyrock: Congratulations on Ubuntu Membership. :)
<tsimonq2> Hm, did it just expire at one point? Nobody had any reservations but we could have just added you back. :)
<Trevinho> jibel: I meant, a vm image where it happens 100% of times :)
<jibel> Trevinho, ah yes sorry, I kept it
<jibel> although it's too big to upload unfortunately
<Trevinho> mmh okkkay
<Trevinho> even shrinking it...
<andyrock> tsimonq2: thanks! :)
<popey> willcooke: had a thought about the name of your desktop team group? :)
<kenvandine> popey: adding mint-x and mint-y themes adds ~90M to the snap :(
<kenvandine> popey: but i have an idea how to trim it down
<willcooke> popey, "Desktop Team Weekly Updates"?
<willcooke> s/?/<null>
<didrocks> I would remove "weekly", because maybe we want to broad the scopes and not only include those?
<didrocks> more a "we want to hilight those topics"
<didrocks> wdyt?
<willcooke> interesting, thanks didrocks - lets pick it up again after the meeting?
<didrocks> sure
<popey> doesnt need "Desktop" in it, as it is within the desktop category
<popey> so "Team Updates"?
<didrocks> +1 ;)
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2018-09-25
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Sep 25 13:31:30 2018 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2018-09-25 | Current topic:
<popey> Nicely vague?
<andyrock> o/
<didrocks> hey
<willcooke> popey, +1, thanks
<jibel> hi o/
<oSoMoN> o/
<heber> o/
<Laney> Trevinho: please do, I've got other stuff to do, just happened to have an iso around
<willcooke> Quick note before we start:  Let's do the usual round-table format today since people are out etc etc.  Also the updates from the last week should be pretty quick
<willcooke> PSA: I've invited t_jaalton along to these in future since he's looking after the Xorg stack etc.
<willcooke> I think we've got everyone we need, so let's rock on
<willcooke> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2018-09-25 | Current topic: andyrock
<andyrock> 1. Sprinting in Bruselles!
<andyrock> 2. Several IBus releated issues:
<andyrock>    2.1 Investigate if GTK_IM_MODULE can be removed in the wayland session: there
<andyrock>        are several regressions with the im-wayland.so module, I'm talking with
<andyrock>        upstream trying to fix them.
<andyrock>    2.2 OSK does not show up when running apps with GTK_IM_MODULE=ibus: worked
<andyrock>        with Carlos to find a partial fix.
<andyrock>    2.3 Try to complete the above fix fixing directly Ibus
<andyrock>    2.4 Ivestigating some ibus issus on libreoffice
<andyrock> 3. Working on a gnome-control-center crash: (LP: #1794276)
<andyrock> 4. Debugging a crash when chaning resolution on a 4k VM
<andyrock> 5. MP to drop first page from gnome-initial-setup.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1794276 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/gnome-control-center:6:g_assertion_message:g_assertion_message_expr:cc_object_storage_create_dbus_proxy_finish:rfkill_proxy_acquired_cb:g_task_return_now" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1794276
<andyrock> 6. EOW
<willcooke> thanks andyrock
<willcooke> You want to mention your new(?) memebership andyrock?
<willcooke> ;)
<andyrock> I just got it \o/
<andyrock> re-got
<willcooke> Congrats on re-becoming an Ubuntu memeber :)
<Trevinho> Hugs...
<andyrock> I'll make sure I'll re-new it this time every year
<willcooke> hehe
<kenvandine> congrats
<didrocks> :p
<popey> Congratulations!
<willcooke> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2018-09-25 | Current topic: dgadomski
<dgadomski> hey
<dgadomski> * waiting for merge of upstream mutter fix to bug #1755490, updated unity-control-center fix
<dgadomski> * working on bug #1762391
<dgadomski> * checked bug #1793485
<ubot5> bug 1755490 in unity-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Incorrect information about display shown in unity-control-center" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1755490
<ubot5> bug 1762391 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "pam_group.so is not evaluated by gnome-terminal" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1762391
<ubot5> bug 1793485 in imagemagick (Ubuntu Xenial) "segfault in png to gif conversion" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1793485
<dgadomski> eof
<willcooke> Trevinho, is #1755490 anything you can look at?
<willcooke> thanks dgadomski
<willcooke> #topic didrocks
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2018-09-25 | Current topic: didrocks
<didrocks> (some items are pre and post sprint week)
<didrocks> * Yaru:
<didrocks>  - enable future-proofing for shipping a dark theme independently
<didrocks>  - simplify the build-system, removing our python wrapper to adapt to dynamic theme name (using configure_data meson functionality)
<didrocks>  - released 18.10.4 (UIF version)
<didrocks>  - reviewed and did some bug triaging
<didrocks> * Updates:
<didrocks>  - network-manager-applet, gnome-user-docs
<didrocks> * Misc:
<didrocks>  - apport SRU regression investigation and fix: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/1791324. Verified as well the SRU
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1791324 in apport (Ubuntu Bionic) "/usr/share/apport/apport-gtk:KeyError:/usr/share/apport/apport-gtk@598:run_argv:run_crashes:run_crash" [Medium,Fix committed]
<didrocks>  - review Marco's XUbuntuCancel for bionic ttps://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu/+source/gnome-calculator/+git/gnome-calculator/+merge/354330
<didrocks>  - New installer investigation, architecture discussion with j_ibel
<didrocks>  - tracker MIR review
<didrocks>  - Various discussions at sprint (snap theme transition, initial setup + PoC for update migration, new installer + global team discussion).
<didrocks> Remaining bionic rls bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evince/+bug/1790609. Will tackle it next week as time permits (no hurry on that one).
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1790609 in evince (Ubuntu Bionic) "Update evince to 3.28.3" [Medium,Triaged]
<didrocks> .
<willcooke> thanks didrocks
<willcooke> #topic jamesh
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2018-09-25 | Current topic: jamesh
<willcooke> From Brussels Sprint:
<willcooke> * Got an agreement on how to move forward with snapd document portal
<willcooke> startup: to minimise overhead for systems without portals, we'll
<willcooke> record absence of portal services in a file in $XDG_RUNTIME_DIR, so
<willcooke> "snap run" can avoid connecting to the session bus on future attempts
<willcooke> to start an application.  The snapd team has also requested more
<willcooke> spread tests covering portal use (including cases of their absence).
<willcooke> * Pulse Audio snap policy module: I tested my backport against the
<willcooke> snapd-glib that was stuck in the Xenial NEW queue, but ran into a
<willcooke> failure case when snapd restarts (one I thought I'm surprised I didn't
<willcooke> trigger in my tests on cosmic).  Isolated this into a unit test for
<willcooke> snapd-glib, and Robert helped with the fix.  So we'll definitely need
<willcooke> a new snapd-glib as a prerequisite for both xenial and bionic
<willcooke> backports.
<willcooke> * Snapcraft debug symbols: I met with the Snapcraft team to get some
<willcooke> feedback on the work I've been doing.  There seemed to be general
<willcooke> agreement on the parts I'd got working, and Sergio promised to give
<willcooke> some review comments.  There wasn't consensus on a need to collect
<willcooke> debug symbols for binaries copied from deb packages, with the thought
<willcooke> that these could be located in the main archive at the point we want
<willcooke> to analyse a crash.
<willcooke> This week:
<willcooke> * I've been working on the document portal activation changes, which I
<willcooke> want to get pushed through this week.
<willcooke> #topic jibel
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2018-09-25 | Current topic: jibel
<jibel> hi
<jibel> - Updating slidedeck on the new installer following presentation last week to Foundations and server team
<jibel> - Debugged (lack of) installation of proprietary drivers during image installation
<jibel> - Started a Steam snap
<jibel> - Cosmic Beta testing. Release planned this Thursday;
<jibel> - If you want to help, I posted instructions on the forum in https://community.ubuntu.com/t/cosmic-cuttlefish-18-10-beta-testing/8132
<jibel> done
<willcooke> thanks jibel
<willcooke> #topic heber
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2018-09-25 | Current topic: heber
<heber> hey
<heber> * Finished with nvidia testing summary
<heber> * Triaged bugs found during nvidia call for testing
<heber> *  Started a base project to take screenshots of snaps in desktop using checkbox
<heber> EOF
<willcooke> thanks eh
<willcooke> heber,
<willcooke> #topic kenvandine
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2018-09-25 | Current topic: kenvandine
<kenvandine> hey
<kenvandine> * gtk-common-themes:
<kenvandine>   - Added Mint themes which adds just over 90M to the snap size.  Currently working on stripping icons that aren't useful inside an application snap to get the size down.
<kenvandine> * snap-store:
<kenvandine>   - The necessary interfaces are now approved.
<kenvandine> * gnome-contacts:
<kenvandine>   - Converted to a strict snap and necessary interfaces are now approved.
<kenvandine> * gnome-calendar:
<kenvandine>   - Converted to a strict snap and necessary interfaces are now approved.
<kenvandine> ⚾
<willcooke> thanks kenvandine
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, have you seen https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/i-can-not-add-accounts-in-gnome-contacts/7511 ?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> i tested that this morning
<kenvandine> i'll reply
<oSoMoN> ok
<willcooke> thx
<willcooke> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2018-09-25 | Current topic: Laney
<Laney> • sprint
<Laney> • looking at new wallpapers (no community contest this time? also slideshow needs updating 😉)
<Laney> • cosmic uploads to unblock things:
<Laney> ∘ fixed gvfs tests (just got merged upstream as well)
<Laney> ∘ fixed n-m tests
<Laney> 🚞
<willcooke> Laney, slideshow is on my list.  Let's see if we can upload a wallpaper and then I'll get on with it (once I can log in again)
<willcooke> how do you feel about uploading a JPG version?
<Laney> quite bad
<Laney> but I guess we have to
<Laney> got a pkg with that in
<willcooke> you want me to upload anything to the bug?
<Laney> nah
<willcooke> oki, thanks Laney
<willcooke> Poke me when it's there and I will refresh the slideshow
<willcooke> No significant changes (again) just new screenshots
<Laney> it's going to be that image
<Laney> I don't think you need to wait for the upload per se
<willcooke> roger roger
<Laney> but ya should get it done today
<willcooke> I will crack on
<willcooke> thanks
<willcooke> #topic oSoMoN
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2018-09-25 | Current topic: oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey
<oSoMoN> • firefox
<oSoMoN>   - updated branding at https://launchpad.net/firefox
<oSoMoN>   - prepared and tested 62.0.2 update in a PPA, waiting for feedback from Chris before I upload to cosmic, and I will then proceed to prepare the updates for bionic, xenial and trusty
<oSoMoN>   - working on building the beta branch (63) on cosmic
<oSoMoN> • chromium
<oSoMoN>   - updated stable to 69.0.3497.100
<oSoMoN>   - debugged bug #1738164 with jd_strand and kyro_fa, made some progress but couldn't get to the bottom of it yet
<ubot5> bug 1738164 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "[snap] U2F doesn't work with yubikey" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1738164
<oSoMoN>   - discussed with stakeholders how to migrate user profile when transitioning from deb to snap, a new interface called dotfiles is in the works (https://github.com/snapcore/snapd/pull/5845) and should help, need to test it and provide feedback
<oSoMoN>   - successfully built chromium snap from source on armhf and arm64
<gitbot> snapcore issue (Pull request) 5845 in snapd "interface: add new dotfiles interface" [Open]
<oSoMoN> • libreoffice
<oSoMoN>   - verified 1:6.0.6-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 SRU in bionic-proposed, released to bionic-updates
<oSoMoN>   - updated LO to 6.1.1 (bug #1792894), now in cosmic
<ubot5> bug 1792894 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Update to 6.1.1" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1792894
<oSoMoN>   - updated snap to 6.1.1, promoted to stable channel
<oSoMoN> • other
<oSoMoN>   - submitted https://gitlab.com/apparmor/apparmor/merge_requests/198 to fix bug #1792648, got nacked and submitted https://salsa.debian.org/gnome-team/evince/merge_requests/1 instead, which was merged and will make its way to the next evince update in debian (3.30.1, scheduled this week) which we will then need to sync in ubuntu
<ubot5> bug 1792648 in evince (Ubuntu) "Can't preview document in evince - Ubuntu 18.10 Failed to execute child process (Permission Denied)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1792648
<gitbot> AppArmor issue (Merge request) 198 in apparmor "Allow executing the gio-launch-desktop helper." [Closed]
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 1 in evince "Allow executing the gio-launch-desktop helper." [Merged]
<oSoMoN>   - filed and investigated bug #1794064
<ubot5> bug 1794064 in evince (Ubuntu) "Clicking a hyperlink in a PDF fails to open it if the default browser is a snap" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1794064
<oSoMoN> 🍟🍺
<willcooke> hehe
<willcooke> thanks oSoMoN
<willcooke> #topic tjaalton
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2018-09-25 | Current topic: tjaalton
<tjaalton> yay
<willcooke> Hey tjaalton, anything you need from us, or anything to tell us this week?
<tjaalton> nothing out of the ordinary, unblocked x-x-v-amdgpu from proposed today, mesa FFE is almost reviewed, vulkan-* still in NEW
<willcooke> tjaalton, shout if we can try to help get things moving
<willcooke> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2018-09-25 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<tkamppeter> - ghostscript: Updated to 9.25, regression fix release of 9.24.
<tkamppeter> - printing-stack-snap: Solved a lot of problems with the snapd team on the Sprint in Brussels:
<tkamppeter>   + CUPS snap now checks whether port 631 is busy. If it is not busy it starts CUPS on port 631, otherwise on 10631.
<tkamppeter>   + cups-browsed startup waits for CUPS startup having selected the port, to assure correct connection of the snap's CUPS and cups-browsed
<tkamppeter>   + It is not recommended to run both the system's (Debian-package-based) and the snapped CUPS on production systems, but for development setups this is possible.
<tkamppeter>   + If a system is only running the snap's CUPS, this CUPS is available through port 631 and both Debian-package-based and snapped applications can print on it.
<jdstrand> oSoMoN: oh heh, I just commented on bug 1794064
<ubot5> bug 1794064 in evince (Ubuntu) "Clicking a hyperlink in a PDF fails to open it if the default browser is a snap" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1794064
<tkamppeter>   + The snap still needs manual connection to Avahi and USB interfaces (on core also to home dir intrerface).
<tkamppeter>   + Connected to Avahi interface the snapped CUPS finds and sets up IPP (driverless) printers automatically, using its cups-browsed.
<tkamppeter>   +  Users in "adm" group can do administrative tasks using the command line utilities of the snap (they use the snap's domain socket by default), admin via localhost:631 (system's utilities) does not work.
<tkamppeter>   + The snap uses now the up-to-date upstream versions: CUPS 2.2.8, cups-filters 1.21.2, and to fulfill the dependencies of cups-filters QPDF (8.2.1) is nowalso included.
<tkamppeter>   + Cleaned up warnings in snap build process
<tkamppeter>   + Updated README.md
<tkamppeter>   + Planned Next steps:
<tkamppeter>      o Automatic connection of all interfaces ([Request](https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/request-printing-stack-snap-auto-connection-to-avahi-control-raw-usb-and-home-interfaces/))
<tkamppeter>      o Addition of ippusbxd for auto-setup of driverless USB printers (Needs support for [systemd templates](https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/feature-request-support-for-systemd-templates)).
<tkamppeter>      o If possible/needed: Have "lpadmin" group for administrative tasks (Thread: [Multiple users and groups in snaps](https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/multiple-users-and-groups-in-snaps/))
<tkamppeter>      o Get admin via localhost:631 to work (Thread: [User authentication in snapd](https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/user-authentication-in-snapd/))
<tkamppeter>   See:
<tkamppeter>   https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/developer-sprint-sep-17th-2018/7336/46?u=till.kamppeter
<tkamppeter> - Google Summer of Code 2018: Continuing mentoring the students for completing their work.
<tkamppeter> - Bugs.
<willcooke> thanks tkamppeter, great work on the snap
<willcooke> #topic Trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2018-09-25 | Current topic: Trevinho
<Trevinho> · Joined the Ubuntu sprint in Brussels, did good plannings for future
<Trevinho> · Some fixes on meson and gtk-doc integration:
<Trevinho>   - https://github.com/mesonbuild/meson/pull/4214
<Trevinho>   - https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gtk-doc/merge_requests/7
<Trevinho> · Wrote a g-s extension to add search provider to web search through the default browser
<Trevinho> · Fixed a desktop helper regression
<Trevinho>   - https://github.com/ubuntu/snapcraft-desktop-helpers/pull/155
<Trevinho> · Some mutter 3.28 cherry-picks
<Trevinho> 🍟
<gitbot> mesonbuild issue (Pull request) 4214 in meson "Gtk docs improvements" [Open]
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 7 in gtk-doc "gtkdoc-scangobj: support double quotes in flags and multiple flags parameters" [Opened]
<gitbot> ubuntu issue (Pull request) 155 in snapcraft-desktop-helpers "desktop-exports: don't break cycle overriding variables" [Closed]
<oSoMoN> thanks jdstrand
<willcooke> thanks Trevinho
<willcooke> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2018-09-25 | Current topic: robert_ancell
<willcooke> - Brussels sprint!
<willcooke> - Implemented initial support for header artwork in gnome-software
<willcooke> https://gitlab.gnome.org/robert.ancell/gnome-software/tree/header-artwork
<willcooke> - Implemented initial support for new page in gnome-software
<willcooke> https://gitlab.gnome.org/robert.ancell/gnome-software/tree/news-page
<willcooke> - Implemented updated simple-scan design in
<willcooke> https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/simple-scan/issues/10
<gitbot> GNOME issue 10 in simple-scan "Indicate text/photo page/feeder in the scan button" [1. Feature, Closed]
<willcooke> - simple-scan 3.30.1 release
<willcooke> #topic rls-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2018-09-25 | Current topic: rls-bugs
<willcooke> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-cc-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<willcooke> jibel, is your bug tagged for the rls yet?
<willcooke> Bugs on the list seem to all be assigned
<willcooke> This one could use a person assigning
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/perl/+bug/1743216
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1743216 in xdg-utils (Ubuntu) "perl crashed with SIGABRT in _dbus_abort()" [High,Confirmed]
<Laney> they should be nominated to accept them
<willcooke> for xdg-utils
<jibel> willcooke, not yet, cannot find a way to reproduce
<willcooke> Laney, let's check them now...
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/perl/+bug/1743216
<andyrock> regarding this http://launchpad.net/bugs/1786344
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1786344 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Default IBus input method ignored in live session" [High,In progress]
<andyrock> is it really necessary? it's not a regression
<willcooke> andyrock, stand by a mo, let's get this xdg-utils one sorted first
<andyrock> kk
<willcooke> xdg-screensaver?!
<Laney> it does seem like a fairly common crash
<willcooke> yeah, just looked at e.u.c
<willcooke> Ok, anyone want to take a look at that one?
<Laney> can do
<willcooke> thank you
<jibel> willcooke, bug 1792932 was on the cc-incoming bug list but has been duplicated
<ubot5> bug 1432137 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1792932 Xorg crashed due to assertion failure "!global_keys[type].created" in dixRegisterPrivateKey" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1432137
<jibel> it's a crash on vbox.
<willcooke> one moment. lets get through the first list
<willcooke> k, andyrock you're up
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/1786344
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1786344 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Default IBus input method ignored in live session" [High,In progress]
<willcooke> You feel it's not a rls blocker?
<andyrock> indeed
<andyrock> it was a regression before
<andyrock> but now the behaviour is the same as before
<andyrock> it makes sense to fix it, but not sure it should be marked as a rls bug
<didrocks> basically, people starting the live session can't input chinese?
<didrocks> and we told that was ok for bionic, is that it?
<andyrock> didrocks: they can, they just need to select "Simpliefied Chinese" from the keyboard menu
<andyrock> when they opened the bug even doing that was not enough
<didrocks> ah, so it's really "only" the default method which isn't set properly
<andyrock> yep
<andyrock> and we never did that
<willcooke> Ah I see
<andyrock> so I'm ok fixing it but it should not be in that list
<willcooke> ok, then I'd say yes we should "fix" it, but not a rls bug
<willcooke> any +1 / -1 ?
<andyrock> +1
<didrocks> I think it's an important feature we should fix, but we have bigger fish to tackle and as long as it's fixed anyway… Don't care about blocking or not
<willcooke> didrocks, any feelings? ^
<willcooke> oosp
<willcooke> Laney?
<andyrock> btw I'll check again
<didrocks> andyrock: if you need help with casper to pre-setting the correct keys, I can give you some hands
<andyrock> didrocks: kk
<willcooke> andyrock, oki, I think you can untag it then, but keep us posted (pending L_aney's view)
<willcooke> next:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-initial-setup/+bug/1790146
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1790146 in gnome-initial-setup (Ubuntu) "Update Welcome page for Ubuntu 18.10" [High,In progress]
<Laney> notfixing would be ok I guess
<Laney> yes, g-i-s is rls imho
<Laney> one of us should review that branch
<willcooke> agreed
<willcooke> but updated, please can someone review the branch
<didrocks> will do
<willcooke> andyrock - poke people if you dont get a review
<willcooke> nice one ,thanks didrocks
<willcooke> next: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evince/+bug/1792648
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1792648 in evince (Ubuntu) "Can't preview document in evince - Ubuntu 18.10 Failed to execute child process (Permission Denied)" [High,In progress]
<willcooke> oSoMoN
<andyrock> thk didrocks
<willcooke> (reading)
<oSoMoN> that's fixed in debian and pending an updated package, which we will then sync
<willcooke> Should it block release?
<oSoMoN> it's a regression, it probably should
<oSoMoN> alternatively I could cherry-pick the fix in ubuntu if we want it earlier
<oSoMoN> but j_bicha said there'd be a 3.30.1 evince release this week
<jbicha> *might be*
<willcooke> we can hold off for a little while and see what happens
<willcooke> if no release, we have our plan B
<oSoMoN> cherry-picking is easy enough
<willcooke> k, updated
<willcooke> jibel, you're up
<willcooke> there is a bug missing from the lsit?
<willcooke> ist
<willcooke> list
<jibel> bug 1792932 happening on vbox
<ubot5> bug 1432137 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1792932 Xorg crashed due to assertion failure "!global_keys[type].created" in dixRegisterPrivateKey" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1432137
<jibel> the image doesn boot
<jibel> or rather boots to a black scren
<jibel> +e
<willcooke> jibel, sounds like a blocker to me then :)
<willcooke> jibel, should it be assigned to you for now?
<willcooke> and is it something t_jaalton can help with?
<jibel> willcooke, not me, not much I can do
<willcooke> k, tjaalton - can we ask you to look at this one? ^
<willcooke> bug 1432137
<ubot5> bug 1432137 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Xorg crashed due to assertion failure "!global_keys[type].created" in dixRegisterPrivateKey" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1432137
 * willcooke assumes the answer will be yes
<willcooke> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2018-09-25 | Current topic: AOB
<didrocks> :p
<willcooke> Anyone got anything?
<kenvandine> not me
<didrocks> on Yaru team and mpt opening bugs on their repo, here are some of their reactions: https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/communitheme-progress/5924/9
<didrocks> (from this topic to the next one)
 * mpt waves
<didrocks> hey mpt ;)
<didrocks> I suggest that for being good citizen, we should get those bugs opened against Suru
<didrocks> then, we can modify them if Sam doesn't agree to fix them
<mpt> I’ve opened one, I will do the rest
<didrocks> thanks mpt!
<mpt> (I just didn’t have time today)
<didrocks> mpt: do you mind linking Suru to "downstream/Yaru ones"?
<didrocks> so that we can check the individual status
<didrocks> and see if it's a NACK upstream, we just go our way
<mpt> Yep
<didrocks> thx a lot mpt!
<willcooke> didrocks, fwiw - I agree with your point - we can fix these in the future, and snap users will get the fixes sooner
<didrocks> mpt: however, I doubt most of the changes will happen in cosmic IMHO (due to remainining time and UIF)
<didrocks> exactly!
<didrocks> only cosmic would be "frozen in look"
<willcooke> +1
<didrocks> thanks mpt, willcooke
<willcooke> in 9 months time it won't matter :)
<didrocks> yep
<willcooke> just enough time to have a baby
<didrocks> (was just thinking the same, time flies…)
<didrocks> that's it for me
<willcooke> any more for any more?
<willcooke> Going once
<willcooke> twice
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Sep 25 14:16:51 2018 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2018/ubuntu-desktop.2018-09-25-13.31.moin.txt
<oSoMoN> willcooke and didrocks having babies?
<willcooke> thanks all
<willcooke> oSoMoN, little didcooke will fix all the things
<kenvandine> :)
<didrocks> roh
<willcooke> no more babies here. eva eva eva eva eva eva
<Laney> Trevinho: did you see my msg? looking into that bug would be appreciated
<Trevinho> Laney: yeah, I saw it
<Trevinho> it was just before the meeting, but I read it
<Trevinho> didn't want to bother with an ack :)
<Laney> thx
<Laney> didn't want to let it go missing!
<tjaalton> jibel: did you try the new mesa from the ppa?
<jibel> tjaalton, no I didn't. not easy to test because it's on boot of the live session but I'll try something tomorrow
<tjaalton> use nomodeset
<tjaalton> on kernel cmdline
<tjaalton> recovery boot does the same
<willcooke> night all
<oSoMoN> good night everyone
<kenvandine> sarnold: any update on bug 1750069 ?
<ubot5> bug 1750069 in xdg-desktop-portal-gtk (Ubuntu) "[MIR] xdg-desktop-portal-gtk" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1750069
<k_alam> muktupavels: Hi, After pygobject port, ccsm doesn't show any icon......error occurs in ccsm/utils.py at line 171
<k_alam>  ret = Gtk.Button.do_draw (self, cr)
<k_alam> can you reproduce ?
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-09-26
<jbicha> RAOF: please push your pristine-tar branch for colord
<jbicha> upstream branch too
<RAOF> jbicha: They're already pushed?
<RAOF> As far as I can tell.
<jbicha> RAOF: no, there's only the master branch https://salsa.debian.org/debian/colord/branches
<RAOF> Huh. That 404s for me!
<RAOF> jbicha: Would you kindly pull the pristine-tar and upstream branches from https://salsa.debian.org/raof-guest/colord ?
<jbicha> RAOF: I gave you access instead
<RAOF> I will accept that as a workable solution :)
<jbicha> I've never seen that meson build stamp stuff before but I guess it makes sense
<RAOF> jbicha: It's a huge faff.
<RAOF> Because meson won't let you generate the build system twice.
<jbicha> maybe you could ask debhelper to allow maintainers a more elegant way of overriding configure flags for arch-indep
<jbicha> there's a nodoc build profile that probably works for most cases like that, but these aren't docs
<jbicha> the repo is private, that's very strange
<RAOF> I didn't set it up; blame Seb :)
<didrocks> good morning
<willcooke> morning all
<willcooke> suddenly Wednesday
<jibel> morning willcooke
<Laney> suppington
<jibel> willcooke, could you try latest Cosmic in vbox again and check if you reproduce the problem from last week? It works for me but I'm on cosmic and it's a newer version of virtualbox
<willcooke> jibel, sure thing
<willcooke> jibel, this image?  2018-09-25 16:45	1.9G
<willcooke> current or pending
<willcooke> oh, they are the same
<willcooke> We should probably think about removing this text now:
<willcooke> "Warning: This image is oversized (which is a bug) and will not fit onto a standard 703MiB CD. However, you may still test it using a DVD, a USB drive, or a virtual machine."
<willcooke> since it's a bug which is never ever going to get fixed
<willcooke> Any ideas who owns that page?
<jibel> willcooke, yes this image
<jibel> cdimage AFAIR
<jibel> there might be a bug existing already
<jibel> cannot find the exact package name, I'll search
<willcooke> jibel, don't worry about it now
<willcooke> not important
<willcooke> I'll speak to inifinity at the release sprint
<Laney> it's lp:ubuntu-cdimage
<Laney> size_limit() function
<willcooke> hi Laney
<Laney> guten tag
<willcooke> ca va?
<willcooke> jibel, black screen here
<Laney> muy bien
<Laney> А вы?
<willcooke> estic cansat
<Laney> 😫
<jibel> willcooke, which version of bionic?
<jibel> s/bionic/vbox/
<willcooke> jibel,
<willcooke> virtualbox:
<willcooke>   Installed: 5.2.10-dfsg-6ubuntu18.04.1
<willcooke>   Candidate: 5.2.10-dfsg-6ubuntu18.04.1
<willcooke>   Version table:
<willcooke>  *** 5.2.10-dfsg-6ubuntu18.04.1 500
<willcooke>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-updates/multiverse amd64 Packages
<willcooke>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<willcooke>      5.2.10-dfsg-6 500
<willcooke>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic/multiverse amd64 Packages
<willcooke> jibel, I removed quiet and splash from the kernel options and I got a live session log in screen
 * willcooke looks at Plymouth 
<jibel> willcooke, it'sthe same problem I had last week, on my laptop, the shell fails to start
<jibel> ah, it doesn't boot after installation, same problem than yesterday
<Laney> probably will get the new gdm later today
<Laney> maybe you can try that to see if it changes anything
<willcooke> my vm has locked up now
<jibel> it seems to be when snaps are installing
<willcooke> after reporting a problem with xorg
<willcooke> jibel, I didnt even get that far
<willcooke> I'll try agai
<jibel> willcooke, can you try the version of vbox from cosmic. If it's installable on bionic of course
<willcooke> the "Live Session User" should have no password, right?
<willcooke> i.e. it's not "ubuntu"
<willcooke> jibel I got in to a live session this time (removing quiet & splash  from the boot options) and I'm trying the install now
<willcooke> I get "Would you like to report an error" about xorg, but it still seems to be running
<willcooke> jibel, I'll nurse this through installation and then try a different version of vbox
<willcooke> it feels a bit slugish right now
<willcooke> like something's not right
<jibel> willcooke, it's bug 1432137, xorg crashes, the shell cannot start and the session restarts
<ubot5> bug 1432137 in xorg-server (Ubuntu Cosmic) "Xorg crashed due to assertion failure "!global_keys[type].created" in dixRegisterPrivateKey" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1432137
<willcooke> jibel, yeah, it;s dead.  Ok, trying the Cosmic version of virtual box
<willcooke> hm, I dont want to scre up this machine
<willcooke> I will install B on my test machine and try it there
<willcooke> but before I do that I have to finish a couple of other things, can it wait a few hours?
<jibel> willcooke, np, i'll do it
<willcooke> jibel, I can make a start, I'll let you know how far I get
<jibel> is there a way to "unseed" snap so the system is in the same state than first boot?
<willcooke> e.g. while it's installing I can write docs
<willcooke> not sure
<willcooke> as in, the snaps haven't been started or updated?
<willcooke> You could rm -rf the ~/snap dir?
<jibel> like the snaps have never been installed on the system
<jibel> and installed on boot
<willcooke> ah
<jibel> I think that's what causes the black screen
<willcooke> jibel, B installed on my test machine
<willcooke> jibel, shall I just try and install the vbox debs from C?
<jibel> willcooke, yes, if the kernel module is compatible with the kernel from B it should work fine
<willcooke> jibel, lots of missing deps, mainly around qt, this will take me a while to unpick
<willcooke> urgh, and libc
<willcooke> Would one expect that software-properies-gtk does not show that nvidia proprietary drivers are available in the live session?
<willcooke> i.e. I open it and it says there arent any drivers, but I think that there should be
<Laney> jibel: might want to try the gdm in ppa:laney/ppa to see if it changes your bug at all
<jibel> Laney, I've another failed boot. I'll try your ppa
<jibel> I cannot even switch to a tty
<cpaelzer> tkamppeter: would you have an advice what a good next step to debug http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sDWCS83qKd/ might be?
<cpaelzer> The TL;DR is - it sometimes works after boot, but if it doesn't then no printer on/off nor cable replug can resovle it
<cpaelzer> the /dev/usb/lp1 entry that it would usually gain never appears and I'm lost where to check for more
<cpaelzer> I wondered if I should try a HWE kernel, but wanted to hear your opinion first
<jibel> would anyone know a way to disable snaps initialization on first boot?
<willcooke> jibel, like stopping snapd from starting?  Can we just disable the systemd unit?
<jibel> willcooke, another machine running cosmic, same version of vbox and cosmic doesn't start
<tkamppeter> cpaelzer, do  not worry about the usblp kernel module. It is not used any more for years. The USB CUPS backend does raw USB access via libusb. Otherwise have a look at the "USB printer" section on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingPrintingProblems.
<willcooke> jibel, I dont follow, are you saying its racey?
<tkamppeter> Anyone can help me on a gnome-control-center/network setup issue?
<tkamppeter> I have a problem with gnome-control-center. In the VPN config window the green "Apply" button is always grayed out and I cannot change my settings.
<willcooke> tkamppeter, which sort of VPN?
<willcooke> PPTP or OpenVPNB
<willcooke> *OpenVPN
<tkamppeter> willcooke, our Canonical VPN.
<tkamppeter> willcooke, I do not know whether it is PPTP or OpenVPN.
<tkamppeter> willcooke, I also selected the config where the VPN is only used for the internal hosts for which the VPN is actually needed.
<tkamppeter> willcooke, another hint: On Monday it happened to me that my home directory ran full. I immediately cleaned up to have space again, but I do not know whether it can have broken something in my g-c-c config, perhaps something which allowed me as normal user having root access to certain config settings.
<tkamppeter> Anyone has an idea here?
<willcooke> tkamppeter, Our VPN is OpenVPN
<tkamppeter> willcooke, any hint? Whon could help me with this?
<willcooke> tkamppeter, can you send me a screenshot of the config you've got set up so far
<willcooke> I got it working, so it must be possible
<tkamppeter> willcooke, I got it working in the first place and then it suddenly stopped.
<tkamppeter> Probably I will simply remove everything related to it and follow the instructions again, as I had nver done it.
<tkamppeter> I hoped that I am here with the guys who maintain g-c-c and have a quick hint for me.
<jibel> Laney, when booting an iso do you know if it's possible to break after the squashfs is mounted but before ubiquity-dm starts?
<Laney> jibel: I usually use systemd.unit=rescue.target
<Laney> and then systemctl start network-online.target to get network
<Laney> is that enough?
<jibel> Laney, yes it should.
<tjaalton> jibel: you've filed the same bug twice now :) please install the new mesa, it should fix it
<tjaalton> jibel: oh, unduped it.. that's better
<jibel> tjaalton, actually I am not sure they are duplicates because the boot failure happens without the xorg crash and on errors.u.c there are no crahs for cosmic
<tjaalton> that crash is just a symptom of a failure somewhere else, like in this case the gallium swrast driver
<tjaalton> I wonder if it's a theme bug that I can't select text on a split terminator window from the start of the line, it always grabs the vertical border instead
<tjaalton> in cosmic, bionic was fine but it has issues with some elements being transparent..
<tkamppeter> willcooke, I have tried to enter all again and it seems that something has changed in the g-c-c. Now it seems to be required to have a CA private key or a CA key password. This is not contained in the provided credentials.
<tkamppeter> willcooke, therefore the "Apply" button is grayed out.
<willcooke> tkamppeter, I have a private key in my VPN set up, so I think it does exist, but likely the instructions haven't been updated recently
<willcooke> fwiw, my private key is called "canonical-will.key" inside .vpn
<willcooke> inside ~/.vpn/
<tkamppeter> willcooke, this is the "User Private Key". What it also wants to have is a "CA Private Key".
<willcooke> hm, not sure
<willcooke> I'll set it up from scratch on another machine
<Laney> tkamppeter: it's probably https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/network-manager-applet/issues/20
<gitbot> GNOME issue 20 in network-manager-applet "Cannot import VPN configuration from standard ovpn files" [Closed]
<Laney> maybe you could try the linked merge request (!27) and see if that fixes you
<jibel> tjaalton, it boots with mesa from canonical-x ppa
<willcooke> thanks Laney
<Laney> de nada
<tjaalton> jibel: great. it's uploaded to the queue already, should hopefully enter cosmic after the beta is out
<willcooke> That means beta gets released broken though, right?
<tjaalton> I'm not opposed if someone pings the release team about it.. I've tried
<tjaalton> +else
<tjaalton> uploaded it to the queue last night
<willcooke> tjaalton, ack
<tjaalton> pinged again
<tkamppeter> Laney, thank you very much. I will try it soon. Is it already planned to go into Cosmic?
<Laney> Don't know, but it would be a good idea
<Trevinho> Laney: can you please publish https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3440 ?
<Trevinho> Laney: no sorry, don't.
<Trevinho> looks like I've to remerge the src in the pkg first -_-
<jibel> sil2100, toreporduce bug 1794280 did you keep the default options in the installer?
<ubot5> bug 1794280 in gdm3 (Ubuntu Cosmic) "gdm doesn't start on a fresh installation of Cosmic Desktop" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1794280
<jibel> to reproduce*
<sil2100> jibel: basically only things I did was disable downloading updates during install and selected minimal
<sil2100> jibel: rest was default basically
<jibel> Laney, no improvement with your ppa
<jibel> Laney, the difference is that gdm tries continuously to restart the session
<Trevinho> Laney: https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3440 now is fine
<tkamppeter> Laney, I have tried the patch for libnma and now I can set up Canonical's VPNs again, the "CA Private Key" field simply went away after applying the patch. Thank you very much.
<tkamppeter> Laney, so please let this patch go into Cosmic.
<tkamppeter> Laney, only the DNS problem is not solved. I cannot connect to rugby.internal.
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-09-27
<didrocks> good morning
<jibel> Salut didrocks
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<didrocks> salut jibel, hey oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks, ça va mieux?
<oSoMoN> salut jibel
<didrocks> un peu mieux oSoMoN, merci :) déjà, plus de fièvre aujourd'hui, mais encore bien pris par une rhino
<jibel> Bonjour oSoMoN
<didrocks> ça passera doucement :p
<oSoMoN> didrocks, take it easy, faut être en forme pour le week-end :)
<willcooke> bonjour madame
<willcooke> Good timing, looks like the images are just popping out
<oSoMoN> bien le bonjour willcooke
<willcooke> My youngest wants peanut butter on a croissant for breakfast.
<willcooke> Is that allowed?
<oSoMoN> willcooke, in France this was subject to death penalty before it was abolished
<willcooke> :D
<willcooke> I made it for him anyway, but he decided he didnt like it.
<willcooke> Now I have to eat it
<RAOF> The sacrifices we make.
<didrocks> oSoMoN: merci ;)
<willcooke> jibel, I'm downloading xubuntu now
<willcooke> jibel, still getting a black screen on Xubuntu
<willcooke> :((
<didrocks> andyrock: hey! Mind updating https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-initial-setup/+bug/1790146 description to state that we wanting completely to drop that page? Nothing is telling that in the bug itself and the release team will likely review this
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1790146 in gnome-initial-setup (Ubuntu Cosmic) "Update Welcome page for Ubuntu 18.10" [High,In progress]
<didrocks> andyrock: Otheriwse, I'm sponsoring
<willcooke> jibel, removing quiet and nosplash at least gets to a login screen
<tkamppeter> Laney, I have tried the patch for libnma and now I can set up Canonical's VPNs again, the "CA Private Key" field simply went away after applying the patch. Thank you very much.
<tkamppeter> Laney, so please let this patch go into Cosmic.
<tkamppeter> Laney, only the DNS problem is not solved. I cannot connect to rugby.internal.
<Laney> tkamppeter: Can't help you with the last thing, but good for the first
<Laney> morning
<didrocks> morning Laney
<Laney> tkamppeter: also, I got that last night when you sent it.
<Laney> hey didrocks
<Laney> what's up
<didrocks> nothing special, what about you?
<Laney> bit of a sore throat today
<Laney> was a small group at folk club so we ended up doing 5 songs /o\
<Laney> normal is more like 2
<tkamppeter> Laney, what do you mean, you also got the problem with the grayed "Apply" button and the extra fields or the DNS problem?
<Laney> I mean that you sent those three messages last night when I was connected to IRC, and so there wasn't any need to do it again this morning
<willcooke> didrocks, yaru looks nice in the installer
<willcooke> (but the virtualbox situation is still FUBAR)
<jibel> willcooke, with build 20180927
<jibel> ?
<didrocks> willcooke: yeah, quite some work on the installer theming, but I agree, it looks good ;)
<willcooke> jibel, hm, lemme check.  Maybe I did something stupid
 * willcooke crosses his fingers
<willcooke> I'm going to clear out all my old ISOs and start again, this is getting confusing
<jibel> just check the md5
<willcooke> jibel, so xubuntu, from here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/pending/
<willcooke> is stil broken
<willcooke> the md5sums match that file and the one I downloaded
<jibel> :(
<willcooke> jibel, trying Ubuntu Desktop now
<willcooke> same, broken
<willcooke> remove "quiet" & "splash" and I can get to a live session with a login prompt
<willcooke> and from there I can start the install
<jibel> willcooke, what if you keep quiet splash and add nomodeset
<willcooke> checking
<willcooke> ooh
<willcooke> got a pointer
<willcooke> yes!
<willcooke> In to a live session
<willcooke> install running
<Trevinho> willcooke, popey, Wimpress: could you check if the telegram-snap in edge correclty auto-connects to content interfaces and use them?
<willcooke> Trevinho, "telegram-desktop" right?
<willcooke> tjaalton, hey!  There is a common problem in the beta images that some flavours (xubuntu eg) and the main desktop image won't boot to a working live session from the ISO in Virtualbox.  Adding nomodeset to the boot options for the live session makes it work.  Once it's installed, you don't need the nomodset.  Odd.  Wimpress caught this which showed xorg crashing: telegram-desktop
<willcooke> any ideas?
<tjaalton> willcooke: sounds like the image does not have new mesa yet
<Laney> it does
<tjaalton> then I have no idea
<Trevinho> willcooke: yep, doing manual refresh from edge might always work though
<willcooke> Trevinho, fresh install, looks OK; https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3fV6NRwvmb/
<Trevinho> willcooke: yeah, that always was there, but might happen that actually the mount points were not there
<willcooke> ?
<Trevinho> willcooke: like this should have values
<Trevinho> `snap run --shell telegram-desktop -c 'find $SNAP/usr/share/themes'`
<willcooke> Trevinho, I get the adwaita theme on File -> Open FYI
<Trevinho> while `/snap/telegram-desktop/current/usr/share/themes` should not exist when poked from host
<Trevinho> mh
<willcooke> Trevinho, snap run --shell telegram-desktop -c 'find $SNAP/usr/share/themes'
<willcooke> find: '/snap/telegram-desktop/281/usr/share/themes': No such file or directory
<Trevinho> willcooke: yah, so that's the bug
<Trevinho> willcooke: like I've this https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yT8gj7zTbs/
<Trevinho> willcooke: this is what I submitted long time ago https://bugs.launchpad.net/snappy/+bug/1781906
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1781906 in Snappy "Content provider interfaces introduced to snaps aren't correctly set up" [High,Triaged]
<Trevinho> willcooke: also what's yours `cat /run/snapd/ns/snap.telegram-desktop.fstab|grep gtk-common-themes`
<Trevinho> willcooke: maybe you can poke zyga about that since your system can be checked better (maybe you still have logs stating more what happened)
<Trevinho> so, mh I don't know what's better honestly...
<willcooke> Trevinho, that grep returns nothing
<willcooke> Can you sync with kenvandine and see if he has any clues
<Trevinho> willcooke: yeah, expected and that's the issue which prevented me to make this default
<Trevinho> willcooke: it seems it's not much related to our stuff, it happened also with the desktop interface (the one providing fonts and such)
<Trevinho> willcooke: it's probably better if you can provide snapd logs for installing the snap to zyga
<Trevinho> as it's something lower level
<willcooke> zyga, what logs do you need? ^
<willcooke> (TL;DR: content interfaces not connecting when I install the telegram snap)
<Trevinho> jibel: what was the full kvm config for that gdm issue?
<Trevinho> jibel: also for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+bug/1794280 you had  nothing in /var/crash?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1794280 in gdm3 (Ubuntu Cosmic) "gdm doesn't start on a fresh installation of Cosmic Desktop" [Critical,Confirmed]
<jibel> Trevinho, there is a plymouth crash. Nothing special about the VM, 2G of RAM, 1CPU and qxl video driver
<jibel> Trevinho, you can try with vmware easyinstall too
<jibel> same problem
<jibel> ah no
<jibel> it took a while but it eventually started
<Trevinho> jibel: can you share the jouralctl of that machine too? As might have crashed anyway
<Trevinho> but just restarted
<jibel> Trevinho, it's attached to the bug report
<Trevinho> jibel: I meant the vmware one that you just got starting
<Trevinho> but after a while
<jibel> sure 1sec
<jibel> nothing in /var/crash
<jibel> Trevinho, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dZ3fC9fNY9/
<Trevinho> jibel: ok, my easyinstallation test still has a black image
<Trevinho> can't switch tty though
<Trevinho> to get infos
<Trevinho> mouse moves but nothing more, not sure it's the same
<zyga> willcooke, Trevinho: reading backlog
<zyga> mmm
<zyga> snap changes would be lovely
<zyga> also journald logs for snapd please
<zyga> lastly the /var/lib/snapd/mount/*.fstab file for the affected snap
<zyga> as well as the /run/snapd/ns/*.fstab counterpart (clearly labelled please)
<zyga> the revision of the snap (but it should be in the logs)
<zyga> and that should be it
<willcooke> ace, thanks zyga - I'm on it
<willcooke> Trevinho, please could you open a LP bug and I will gather the logs and attach them to it
<zyga> yes, that would be best
<zyga> I'm debugging something in that area now so perhaps related
<willcooke> Trevinho, ignore, I've done
<Trevinho> willcooke: oh, sorry I thought I already linked it... https://bugs.launchpad.net/snappy/+bug/1781906
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1781906 in Snappy "Content provider interfaces introduced to snaps aren't correctly set up" [High,Triaged]
<Trevinho> zyga: ^^^
<zyga> hmmm
<Trevinho> that was already there for some time
<zyga> yeah, I got the email now
<zyga> Trevinho: do you have the logs from snapd for this revision?
<Trevinho> zyga: mine worked fine, willcooke one should be the best to poke
<zyga> we had bugs before where part of logging was broken
<zyga> and some fixes went into the mount system as well
<zyga> willcooke: did that just happen on your system?
<willcooke> zyga, yeah
<zyga> can you paste the logs please, that's most interesting to me
<willcooke> zyga, will do
<willcooke> zyga, on the bug, or pastebin, or both, or ???
<Trevinho> willcooke: both I guess :)
<willcooke> :)
<zyga> yeah
<zyga> :-)
<willcooke> $ snap changes
<willcooke> ID   Status  Spawn               Ready               Summary
<willcooke> 385  Done    today at 12:03 BST  today at 12:04 BST  Install "telegram-desktop" snap from "edge" channel
<zyga> so just one snap, that's good
<zyga> was that a fresh install or a refresh from edge?
<zyga> can you please show the associated tasks as well (snap tasks 385)
<willcooke> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rmTcSFZGG9/
<zyga> mmmm
<zyga> ok, nothing erring here
<zyga> how about in the journal?
<willcooke> man journalctl
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> stand by
<zyga> jounrnalctl -u snapd.service
<zyga> AFAIK
<zyga> or AFAIR
 * willcooke hugs zyga 
<willcooke> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Zz3W8dRPXF/
<willcooke> (I'm adding thiese to the bug)
<zyga> no mention of telegram there :/
<willcooke> fstab: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7Fdr9nfJYm/
<zyga> ok, that's the "what we want stab"
<zyga> fstab
<willcooke> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nVnJDVdjgS/
<zyga> that's the what we _have_ one
<zyga> that's great
<zyga> can you please run now:
<zyga> sudo /usr/lib/snapd/snap-update-ns telegram-desktop
<willcooke> zyga, while the snap is running?
<zyga> you can set SNAPD_DEBUG=1 too
<zyga> yes, it's always running live
<zyga> this is what happens when you connect content interfaces
<zyga> (or was that SNAP_DEBUG, I never remember)
<willcooke> $ sudo /usr/lib/snapd/snap-update-ns telegram-desktop
<willcooke> 2018/09/27 13:08:53.110962 main.go:192: cannot change mount namespace of snap "telegram-desktop" according to change mount (/snap/gtk-common-themes/701/share/icons/Suru /snap/telegram-desktop/281/usr/share/icons/Suru none bind,ro 0 0): cannot use "/snap/gtk-common-themes/701/share/icons/Suru" as bind-mount source: not a directory
<zyga> ha!
<zyga> thank you!
<willcooke> oh, I didnt set that
<willcooke> lemme redo
 * zyga is proud of _that_ error message
<zyga> what is the source exactly? is it a symlink?
<willcooke> $ ls -l /snap/gtk-common-themes/701/share/icons/Suru
<willcooke> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 12 Sep 11 16:56 /snap/gtk-common-themes/701/share/icons/Suru -> communitheme
<willcooke> yes!
<zyga> wham!
<zyga> what does the content interface connection request?
<zyga> what is the actual target and source part?
<willcooke> kenvandine, buzzzzzzzzzz ^
<zyga> willcooke: in the next next release (2.37) this will be a warning
<willcooke> woot
<zyga> I'll make sure of that
<willcooke> thanks zyga
<zyga> 2.36 is almost out now (out of master) and it's too late
<willcooke> nw
<zyga> willcooke: I think this particular issue is more about discoverability of the problem
<willcooke> zyga, we need to wait for kenvandine to come online now, that'll be around 1hr.  Sorry
<willcooke> yeah, I agree
<zyga> than snapd not doing mounts correctly
<zyga> cool, I've made notes that we should warn about such problems
<willcooke> thanks zyga.  So we need to change the common-themes to not use symlinks right?
<zyga> well, mount source and target cannot be a symlink
<willcooke> ack
<zyga> so some crafting required
<willcooke> awesome stuff, thank you very much
<zyga> I canna change the laws of linux # with scotty's voice
 * willcooke talks in to his mouse 
<Trevinho> zyga: interesting finding... why this randomly works though?
<zyga> Trevinho: I _suspect_ that unless you reboot and the layout of the older revisions was different (correct) you just don't notice because the old mount namespace is used
<zyga> or maybe edge vs stable
<Trevinho> I see
<willcooke> can anyone remember how to comment out text in moin wiki?>
<zyga> comment out? hmm nope
<zyga> I only remember {{{ }}}
<zyga> maybe something akin to {! ... } ?
<willcooke> bah,
<willcooke> it was "##"
<willcooke> and, incidently, an example was right at the top of the page.  le sigh
<jibel> willcooke, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpOnMoinWikiSyntax#Comments
<willcooke> yeah I saw that, but it's not what I wanted
<willcooke> I want to hide a whole load of content from the page, but leave it there so that we can edit it later
<kenvandine> zyga willcooke, yes we know.  jamesh was going to fix that.
<willcooke> Trevinho, there we go ^
<willcooke> told you he'd know
<willcooke> :)
<kenvandine> We debugged that last week, I think that's why he bumped the meson version in Yaru
<kenvandine> Yaru is creating the symlink
<zyga> yaru?
<kenvandine> Theme
 * zyga promises to call the next build system "build-system-from-zyga"
<kenvandine> Lol
<zyga> not random-word < /usr/share/dict
<zyga> (I'll call it zbs for short)
<Trevinho> willcooke, kenvandine. Good. However i'm pretty sure snapd should be more clear about this with proper failures probably.
<willcooke> Trevinho, that's what z_yga said he would do for next release of snapd
<Trevinho> yeah..
<Trevinho> I've opened a bug for the provider too
<Trevinho> jibel: weird thing... https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/E7gnaVb8/Screencast%202018-09-27%2015%3A40%3A28.mp4
<willcooke> woah
<jibel> Trevinho, in qemu?
<jibel> remove splash from the boot cmdline
<Trevinho> jibel: yeah, just starting it without doing anything else (like I didn't select the language)
<Trevinho> I can use the mouse there, but not keyboard
<jibel> or if you select cirrus or vga it should work but then there are other limitations
<Trevinho> it's weird also that if I select not to download updates, it still installs stuff
<Trevinho> from the net
<jibel> languages packs?
<k_alam> Trevinho: Hi, I filed the bug about ccsm here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1794765
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1794765 in compiz (Ubuntu) "CCSM has no icon, Gtk.Button.do_draw (self, cr), TypeError: Expected cairo.Context (Ubuntu 18.10)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<k_alam> may be compiz requires a rebuild
<willcooke> Laney, thanks for the ping.  Working on the screenshots
<Laney> heh
<Laney> just wanted it on The List :-)
<willcooke> I still need the mascot, but I can get everything else done today I think
<willcooke> Laney, yeah, I appreciate it, I would have been next week before I knew it
<Laney> ah there's a screenshot of libreoffice which talks about bionic, guess that needs updating
<Laney> actually they probably all do for yaru don't they
<didrocks> think so
 * Laney senses a highlight
<willcooke> I'll redo them all
<Laney> r0x0r
<willcooke> Laney, you know the beta still has beaver right/
<Laney> wallpaper?
<willcooke> ya
<Laney> yes
<willcooke> cool
<Laney> that's in the unapproved queue
<willcooke> ack
<willcooke> figured
<didrocks> (not even any highlight, just reading IRC ;))
<Laney> heheh
<willcooke> I have a mascot!
<Laney> think I have a cold
 * Laney is sniffling
 * willcooke consides the healing powers of the cuttlefish 
 * Laney pouts, not even been around any freshers
<willcooke> considers
<Laney> (what are out in force this week)
<willcooke> That feels like a long time ago
<willcooke> Hooch was cool in those days
<Laney> that's back in production you know
<willcooke> noooo
 * willcooke googles
<willcooke> my god
<Laney> when the pub was closing down and they had to sell all their stock I had one
<Laney> F M L
<willcooke> That explains the Viz "reverse shandy" tweet the other day
<willcooke> Which is of course, made with Hooch and alcohol free beer
<Laney> :D
<Laney> I was too young to drink it but I do remember the newz getting in a twist about alcopops when hooch first came out
<willcooke> :)
 * Laney imagines town on a friday night
<Laney> ...
<Laney> hmm...
<mpt> didrocks, hi, the communitheme snap description says “This package allows you to try out the theme on Ubuntu 18.04 LTS.” Will the 18.10 install ship it as a snap?
<didrocks> mpt: no, it shipped as a deb package
<didrocks> it's*
<didrocks> so only 18.04 LTS is a snap
<sarnold> kenvandine: guessing, tuesday next week for completion, I've been on PTO after the sprint
<tjaalton> willcooke, Laney, jibel: I know why vbox initial startup fails. vboxvideo takes an eternity to initialize, and x starts before it
<willcooke> zomg
<willcooke> tjaalton, it was working ok though, in the past, so does that mean there have been some changes in xorg to make it start faster now?
<tjaalton> well I'd expect the kernel driver to be ready in less than 25s
<tjaalton> dunno why it's slow
<tjaalton> takes nearly 30s
<willcooke> How does nomodeset "fix" it?
<tjaalton> wonder if the module is in initrd, probably should be
<tjaalton> it doesn't fix it, just works around the crash
<jibel> tjaalton, why only when booting the iso and not the installed system?
<tjaalton> jibel: dunno, check when vboxvideo shows it's initialized?
<Trevinho> tjaalton: is that somewhat related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1794280 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1794280 in xorg (Ubuntu Cosmic) "gdm doesn't start on a fresh installation of Cosmic Desktop" [Undecided,New]
<Trevinho> Looks all this is a race, and somewhat all connected...
<Trevinho> Even in an installed system, when starting through grub recovery mode everything works
<Trevinho> and vbe driver has the same issue apparently, while qxl only sometimes
<tjaalton> dmesg & xorg log would be nice
<tjaalton> to check the timestamps
<jibel> the journal doesn't have all of this information?
<tjaalton> ah there is something
<tjaalton> but no,journal just has a dump with the same timestamp for kernel messages
<tjaalton> no fb device found, so gdm is started too early
<tjaalton> from the x log
<Trevinho> Yeah so I was noticing too...
<tjaalton> so with nomodeset it loads vesa which doesn't try to load glamor
<willcooke> ahhhh
<tjaalton> the failing case loads both for some reason
<tjaalton> vesa because there's no fb dev, modesetting is unloaded but loaded again later on and then it goes boom trying to init glamor (dri)
<tjaalton> oh right, the device appeared and device hotplug kicks in and loads modesetting
<kenvandine> sarnold: thanks
<tjaalton> that's why
<tjaalton> jibel: check if the initrd has vboxvideo in it.. 'lsinitramfs /boot/initrd.img-4.18.0-7-generic | grep vbox'
<tjaalton> the initial one doesn't but one generated on the system might
<willcooke> ffs.
<willcooke> I made all the images for the slideshow, and then went and installed Ubuntu Studio over the top of that machine without copying them off first
<sarnold> willcooke: I've used The Sleuth Kit / Autopsy to do image recovery from busted SD card before; maybe you could get lucky?
<sarnold> of course installing a whole OS over the disk might be too much. but you never know.
<kenvandine> sounds like an interesting app
<willcooke> sarnold, ah, nice tip, thanks.  Alas I think it will take me less time to re-do them than to try it
<sarnold> willcooke: either way it's not fun :(
<willcooke> It should be quicker second time around :)
<willcooke> and done
<sarnold> :)
<willcooke> right, finish off in the morning.  Night all
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-09-28
<didrocks> good morning
<jibel> good morning
<Wimpress> Yawn. Morning didrocks jibel
<jibel> Hi Wimpress
<didrocks> morning jibel, Wimpress
<willcooke> ahoy shipmates
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<willcooke> how goes didrocks?
<didrocks> willcooke: ok, and you?
<willcooke> Glad it's Friday
<willcooke> but another week gone
<willcooke> Getting to grips with the new gimp
<willcooke> They moved my cheese
<didrocks> good :)
<Laney> yo
<Trevinho> ya
<Laney> ye yi yu
<didrocks> hey Laney, Trevinho
 * Laney gives didrocks the secret desktop team handshake
<Laney> (no, it's not like that you perverts)
<didrocks> :p
<Laney> cold is worse today
<Trevinho> Ch'ti's land is actually quite warm these days.
<Trevinho> ah, Laney I was forgetting... can you give a look to https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+git/nautilus/+merge/355192 ?
<Trevinho> nope, as it's missing the changelog it seems
<Trevinho> gbp dch for the glory
<Laney> can do later on probably
<willcooke> Laney, how do you fell about making the images in the installer slideshow jpegs as well?  Goes from ~ 1 MB for PNG to 400K for JPG.
<willcooke> No real difference in image quality since they are quite small dimensions
<Laney> what has happened between bionic and cosmic?
<Laney> laney@nightingale> du -hs .                                                                                                                               ~/temp/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu-139/slideshows/ubuntu/slides/screenshots
<Laney> 604K	.
<Laney> jpegs for screenshots isn't really the best idea imo
<willcooke> kk, I'll see if I can do some better optimisation
<willcooke> PNGcrush had no luck
<Laney> try zopfli
<Trevinho> Laney: ok, thanks. It's updated btw now.
<Laney> thx!
 * willcooke googles
<Trevinho> well jpg on low compression level is stilll cheaper and really quality normally, but indeed something is lost. not really much noticeable I think, though
<willcooke> saved 200k by removing embedded thumbnails
<willcooke> woah
<willcooke> An online panda just saved 71% of the file size
<willcooke> too good to be true perhaps
 * willcooke tries with the wallpaper
<willcooke> ?!?!?!?!?!
<willcooke> Laney, 260K now
<willcooke> for the slideshow images
<Laney> O_O
<Laney> look good still?
<willcooke> yeah, I can't tell teh difference
<willcooke> also, wallpaper down to 1MB PNG
<willcooke> and I can't tell the difference there either
<Laney> haha
<Laney> what is this tool
<willcooke> https://tinypng.com/
<willcooke> I love it
<Laney> MP away for the slideshow then
<Laney> iirc cyphermox usually reviews that one
<willcooke> on it
<willcooke> Laney, see what you think of this:  https://drive.google.com/file/d/1hU43L8Fwmp5VN_VHX6CwAjudXUpfVEEy/view?usp=sharing
<willcooke> that's the wallpaper after the panda did it's thing
<willcooke> in eog I can't tell the difference
<oSoMoN> Laney, thanks for syncing evince!
<Laney> nps
<Laney> actually it was already in the queue though
<Laney> which is good because I can accept it then :-)
<oSoMoN> true, jbicha beat you to it
<oSoMoN> so duplicate sync requests are not automatically rejected?
<Laney> no
<Laney> the queue sucks in that respect
<Laney> willcooke: looks a little bit more bandy to me
<Laney> in the bottom left
<willcooke> Looks the same as the compressed png from design on my monitor - that is to say, just as bandy
<willcooke> Oh
<willcooke> maybe I tried to compress the compressed one
<willcooke> I'll check
<willcooke> yes
<willcooke> The panda will only accept a 5MB file, and the original is 9
<willcooke> (!!)
<willcooke> I'll fiddle with it later
<willcooke> If I can get it down to <5 then I can try again
<Laney> who compresses the compressors themselves
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> tiny pandas it seems
<willcooke> MP up:  https://code.launchpad.net/~willcooke/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+merge/355821
<willcooke> If anyone would like to take a quick look at the new screenshots I'd appreciate it
<didrocks> we have an UIFe coming for Yaru btw
<willcooke> didrocks, might be relevent to your interests - screenshots with Yaru ^
<didrocks> unsure how much you are impacted by them :)
<willcooke> didrocks, will that need screenshots redoing?
 * didrocks looks
<didrocks> if only launchpad MP had a simple way to view binary files
<willcooke> ikr
<willcooke> didrocks, you want me to put them somewhere easy?
 * jibel looks at the screenshot
<jibel> s
<willcooke> wont take a look
<willcooke> *take long
<willcooke> one sec
<willcooke> https://imgur.com/a/RjeuBbb
<willcooke> didrocks, jibel  ^
<jibel> I pulled the branch
<willcooke> :)
<didrocks> willcooke: you shouldn't be impacted (I went to the download options :p)
<willcooke> didrocks, \o/ thank you!
<didrocks> nice shotwell screenshot btw :p
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> why not, right?
 * willcooke makes tea
<jibel> nice one indeed
<jibel> :)
<willcooke> didrocks, you can't see it in that screenshot, but I called that photo "IT Team"
<didrocks> willcooke: haha, good one :p
<willcooke> cyphermox, I put you as a reviewer for the slideshow, and Wimpress asked me to ask you to look at the MATE MP as well
<willcooke> cc anyone who might merge it ^
 * Laney is trying 175% scaling
<Laney> not sure about this
<Laney> great, now firefox is huge for some reason
<jibel> willcooke, approved. Where is the MP for Mate?
<willcooke> jibel, thank you!
<willcooke> Wimpress, got a link for the MATE slideshow? ^
<jibel> I'll review kylin too
<Wimpress> willcooke: tsimonq2 merged my proposal last night.
<handsome_feng> jibel: Thanks!
<willcooke> jibel, were you seeing cosmic take a long time to get to a log in screen on a vm yesterday?
<willcooke> I didnt see that problem yesterday, but today with the same images, I am. ??!
<willcooke> ha, it worked this time
<willcooke> I assume it's all part of the same problem
<jibel> willcooke,yes, I saw snaps being installed. But I think it's because xorg didn't come up so you see the console
<willcooke> Laney, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-wallpapers/+bug/1794967
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1794967 in ubuntu-wallpapers (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 18.10 Free Culture Showcase community wallpapers" [Undecided,New]
<willcooke> a thousand thank yous
<Laney> willcooke: they're not ×2160?
<willcooke> the aspectratios were all over the place, so I have to crop them to 16:9
<willcooke> I'll see if I can get them more standardised
<willcooke> ah, right, I should crop to 16:9 then resize
<willcooke> sec
<Laney> :3
<Laney> much appreciated, then no upscaling on 4k screens
<willcooke> 4k is still 16:9 right?
<Laney> can't remember if it's 9 or 10
 * willcooke google
<willcooke> looks like 16:9
<willcooke> that should be ok
 * Laney git rm debian/patches/disable-bubblewrap.patch
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> Laney, fresh tgz uploaded
<Laney> thx
 * oSoMoN wishes all architectures built as fast as s390x
<ogra> lets just drop all the others
<oSoMoN> wfm
<oSoMoN> "focus is the key to success"
<didrocks> ./remove-package -y -m "oSoMoN said so" -a amd64 -a x86 -a armhf -a armel64 -a ppcel64 *
<ogra> TGIF !
<oSoMoN> that was a good week :)
<didrocks> kthxbye ;)
<didrocks> achievement: dropped maintenance by 80%
<ogra> "reduced build times by the ssame amount"
<ogra> -s
<didrocks> heh
<kenvandine> oSoMoN: do you think you can review that MR today?  I'd like to get it promoted to stable by Monday
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, right, I'm still busy fixing firefox build failures but I'll make room for that review this afternoon
<kenvandine> oSoMoN: thanks
<Laney> https://blogs.gnome.org/kalev/2018/09/28/gnome-software-mini-hackfest/
<Laney> might interest some of yous
<willcooke> thanks Laney
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, I suppose that technically an app could request icons from the theme by name for other apps or for the panel, but most apps won't, so it's fine to remove those icons from the common themes snap?
<kenvandine> oSoMoN: i think so
<kenvandine> those add a ton of space
<kenvandine> and i can't think of a good use case to justify adding 80M :)
<oSoMoN> right, so it's a trade-off that we should probably document, because someday a bug might be reported against a snap because it can't find the missing icons
<oSoMoN> there's already a comment but maybe it could be more explicit
<kenvandine> sure
<oSoMoN> I'm gonna test building the snap locally to confirm the decrease in size
<kenvandine> it's most noticeable after we add the Mint-X and Mint-Y themes
<kenvandine> but I've avoided adding those until after this is merged
<xnox> I like updated theme stuff.
<xnox> i do not like updated hexchat, which is not updated for the new theme stuff, and as i bit too-grey for my liking =)
<xnox> (i mean to white-grey; would be nice to have it more dark-grey like gnome-terminal)
<xnox> but i guess it is up to me to fix =)
<willcooke> I guess hexchat is gtk2
<willcooke> https://github.com/hexchat/hexchat/issues/2047
<gitbot> hexchat issue 2047 in hexchat "Port to gtk3" [Enhancement, Open]
<willcooke> :)
<xnox> willcooke, ah! that would be it.
<xnox> i wish there was a good irc client....
<willcooke> g'night all, happy weekend
<oSoMoN> have a good week-end everyone
 * Laney wibbles
<Laney> trying to get the wallpapers uploaded pre weekend
<Laney> DONE
<Laney> night!
<kenvandine> Laney: great, have a good weekend!
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-09-29
<CarlenWhite> I noticed that in the battery statistics my charge percentage but capacity is 86.6%
<CarlenWhite> Er. Charge percentage is 100% but capacity is 86.6%, rather.
<CarlenWhite> Does this imply the battery has worn, but the OS is aware and has adjusted the percentage accordingly?
<jamesh> CarlenWhite: it means your battery no longer holds its full design charge.  This is normal as a battery ages.
<k_alam> Hi, Please set the importance of this bug to "High", https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1794765
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1794765 in compiz (Ubuntu) "CCSM has no icon, Gtk.Button.do_draw (self, cr), TypeError: Expected cairo.Context (Ubuntu 18.10)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<k_alam> it's a regression and broken recently by system update.
<mitya57> k_alam: done. As a temporary workaround try removing the __gsignals__ dict in /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/ccm/Utils.py (lines 126-128)
<k_alam> Thanks. So 'draw' : 'override', section causing the problem?
<mitya57> I have talked to muktupavels, he is not sure yet if this is the right fix, but that seems to help.
<k_alam> Yes, I get the icons now...
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-09-30
<rayfun> hi! is there anyway to decrease the padding between menu list items in biońic ubuntu-gnome? I find these huge paddings to be quite annoying.. https://cloud.mooselook.de/s/783fYFtdkDWo6kn/preview
<erle-> Will there be Nautilus 3.30 in Cosmic?
<jbicha> erle-: no
<erle-> jbicha, why not?
<erle-> also why not have a second package nautilus3.3 for people who want?
<jbicha> we are in Feature Freeze now and updating Nautilus to 3.30 would break desktop icons for Ubuntu Budgie
<jbicha> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CosmicCuttlefish/ReleaseSchedule
<jbicha> Ubuntu generally avoids having 2 copies of the same project in the archive, so we are not going to introduce a separate nautilus3.30 package
<k_alam> nautilus-3.30 also broke breadcrumbs and pathbar styles :(
<k_alam> Trevinho: Hi, It seems regression caused gicon in glib was not fixed for indicator-sound. I fixed the gicon issues in https://code.launchpad.net/+code/~khurshid-alam/indicator-sound/gicon-fix but it is still not compiling as 2 more tests are failing...probably related to pulseaudio... please take a look.
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-09-23
<didrocks> good morning
<jibel> Salut didrocks
<didrocks> salut jibel
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN
<didrocks> clobrano: hey! It seems you didn't merge the new themes in master (nor changelog update), is it planned today so that we can push to eoan?
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
 * didrocks switches intellihide on again, let's see :)
<clobrano> hey everyone 0/
<clobrano> didrocks, sure, doing it now
<didrocks> thanks ;)
<oSoMoN> hey clobrano
<clobrano> didrocks, changelog updated too in the same branch
<seb128> gooood morning desktopers
<seb128> lut didrocks oSoMoN, bien rentrés ?
<clobrano> mornin oSoMoN, seb128
<seb128> hey clobrano, how are you?
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<oSoMoN> bien rentré, et toi?
<seb128> nickel
<didrocks> seb128: ça va, sans problème particulier, et toi ? :)
<clobrano> very well, seb128, yourself? Had a nice we?
<didrocks> clobrano: tell me once merged in master
<seb128> pareil, train à l'heure, ras :)
<seb128> clobrano, yeah, w.e was good, though I was very tired on saturday, those team weeks are exausting, busy days and nice evening but which end up with have too more drink and one not enough sleep hour ;-)
<Wimpress> Morning o/
<seb128> hey Wimpress! made it back without issue?
<seb128> have one too more drink*
<Wimpress> Made it back. Brought Canoniflu with me 😔
<seb128> :(
<seb128> I've been on an ongoing small cold since GUADEC, this week didn't help
<seb128> also my stomach was a bit unhappy on saturday :/
<Wimpress> Sorry to hear that.
<seb128> I'm better so that's fine :)
<seb128> I hope you get over the ubuflyu in not too long
<marcustomlinson> morning didrocks jibel oSoMoN clobrano seb128 Wimpress
<didrocks> hey marcustomlinson
<didrocks> morning Wimpress
<jibel> bonjour marcustomlinson
<seb128> lut jibel
<seb128> hey marcustomlinson
<jibel> salut seb128
<oSoMoN> good morning marcustomlinson
<marcustomlinson> jibel: so I'm learning that finding Calvados Coquerel XO is not that easy here :( but I will prevail!
<jibel> marcustomlinson, I can always send you a couple of bottles
<jibel> or crates ;)
<marcustomlinson> jibel: :D
<marcustomlinson> morning willcooke
<willcooke> morning marcustomlinson
<clobrano> didrocks, merged!
<willcooke> and Happy Autumn Equinox!
<didrocks> clobrano: great, thanks! Will give a last round of testing and upload
<clobrano> didrocks, 👍
<clobrano> hope everything's find :D
<oSoMoN> good morning willcooke
<clobrano> *fine
<willcooke> hi oSoMoN
<willcooke> nice one clobrano didrocks
<didrocks> clobrano: gbp.conf was wrong, but fixed :)
<seb128> hey willcooke, had a good return & w.e?
<willcooke> hey seb128, yeah all fine.  Was about an hour delayed leaving CDG (which was kinda OK otherwise I might have been a bit too late getting to the airport)
<seb128> you still managed to get a train then in London?
<didrocks> clobrano: some tip: gbp buildpackage -> you can see the lintian warnings (quite a lot due to manual editing of debian/changelog) ;) Fixing them, no worry
<tjaalton> seb128: could you chime in on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/1844132
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1844132 in mesa (Ubuntu Eoan) "FFe: Mesa 19.2.0" [Undecided,Confirmed]
 * didrocks logs out/in again
<clobrano> didrocks, nice! I did't know gbp buildpackage. I'll add it to my notes 👍
<seb128> tjaalton, I can comment but it looks like you didn't get pushback so that's probably not what you need/want?
<seb128> tjaalton, I'm not in the release-team so can't +1
<seb128> Laney is off today, maybe try on #ubuntu-release?
<clobrano> thanks willcooke  :)
<tjaalton> seb128: right, but I recall getting a "desktop team +1" earlier :)
<willcooke> seb128, I flew back to Luton and avoided all that business
<didrocks> Trevinho: hey, btw, no crash so far with intellihide, should be fixed! Great :)
<seb128> tjaalton, it would be useful to state in the bug some reason why we want the update, better performances/newer hardware support/..., not easy to give a +1 without context
<seb128> willcooke, ah, nice :)
<tjaalton> seb128: added a note about ice lake
<tjaalton> we've usually had the 1st/3rd release of the year
<seb128> yeah, I know
<tjaalton> this one is a bit late but should mean .0 is more stable
<tjaalton> thanks
<seb128> I think it's mostly a formaly from the r-t to give the ack
<tjaalton> sure, I'll wait
<tjaalton> btw, how to get more packages on xorg.html list?
<seb128> didrocks, Trevinho showed again that Italians take their time but get the job done :-)
<Trevinho> didrocks: cool 😊
<seb128> hey Trevinho, how are you? enjoying Paris still?
<Trevinho> morning all!
<Trevinho> yeah, working from here today then tomorrow head back home
<didrocks> seb128: yep ;)
<seb128> tjaalton, on the versions page? give me the list of packages you want and I add them, the sources defintion include an optional tag
<seb128> Trevinho, can you do a landing for https://code.launchpad.net/~khurshid-alam/unity/+git/unity/+merge/372173 ?
<seb128> Trevinho, I did land the other components but I didn't know if you had some other changes pending or whatever for unity
<tjaalton> seb128: okay
<seb128> tjaalton, thx
<Trevinho> seb128: ok
<seb128> Trevinho, thx!
<tjaalton> seb128: intel-gmmlib, intel-media-driver, intel-compute-runtime for a start
<seb128> tjaalton, k
<willcooke> popey, I think I might have just hit that gnome shell lock up you were talking about.  I think it might be related to something doing an apt update in the background, and the polkit auth not being displayed
<popey> huh, interesting.
<popey> I don't think mine was polkit related
<popey> I think snap refresh triggers it, but I have "snap login" so I don't have to get the polkit dialog
<seb128> willcooke, popey, I'm not sure what you are talking about but if you can reproduce please open a bug with the journal log (best to ubuntu-bug report against gnome-shell, the hook does that for you)
<seb128> also having a gdb backtrace would be useful
<seb128> if keyboard is locked the usual way is to ssh in
<willcooke> seb128, sure, will try and work out how to reproduce my one.  popey yours could still be different
<popey> I have crash dumps going to errors.ubuntu.com, but unlike Unity, I no longer have a link in settings to get to my crashers on the website
<popey> i guess i could look at the source for unity settings to find how it makes the url
<seb128> popey, $ x-www-browser 'http://errors.ubuntu.com/user/'$(printf $(sudo cat /sys/class/dmi/id/product_uuid) | sha512sum)
<willcooke> I've pinged the two remaining wallpaper people again and said that if they dont send them to me before tomorrow morning, then its too late
<seb128> :-(
<popey> thanks seb128 - it says no crashes uploaded, which is odd. So I triggered whoopsie-upload-all and that crashes :S
<popey> will see if I can get a crasher today.
<didrocks> clobrano: all good and released/uploaded.
<didrocks> willcooke: FYI ^
<willcooke> didrocks, \m/ thanks!
 * willcooke upgrades
<didrocks> willcooke: well, wait for it to build/publish :p
<willcooke> wait?!?!  Bah
<willcooke> XD
<didrocks> heh
 * willcooke finishes expenses
<clobrano> didrocks, uhuh!
<seb128> jbicha, hey, did you plan to merge anjuta? (looks like it's mostly a change to revert the vala version back)
<jbicha> maybe, you can do it first if you like. I guess we should do a ~ version (maybe ~build1) so it will still be syncable next cycle
<jbicha> same for gnome-builder
<seb128> yeah probably
<seb128> jbicha, in fact I don't understand https://salsa.debian.org/gnome-team/anjuta/commit/d2e0d5d4 , what's the point of forcing a newer version of vala when the upstream code builds fine with older versions?
<jbicha> seb128: it didn't work anyway:
<jbicha> checking if vala support is disabled... no
<jbicha> checking if libvala is available... no
<jbicha> talk to you later
<seb128> thx, ttyl!
<willcooke> tjaalton, (seb128)  I'm running that PPA and I just had an xwayland crash seemingly from nowhere.  Related?  bug #1845001
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1845001 could not be found
<willcooke> I'll just make that public....
<seb128> willcooke, can you mark the ..
<seb128> trhx
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> damn it launchpad, stop timing out
<seb128> :/
<tjaalton> willcooke: I've been running it with xorg for a week without issues
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1845001
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1845001 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Xwayland crashed with SIGABRT in OsAbort()" [Undecided,New]
<willcooke> there we go
<willcooke> I'll try and recreate
<seb128> willcooke,  CurrentDesktop: GNOME-Greeter:GNOME
<seb128> so yes, was the greeter
<seb128> let's wait for a retracing (and brb, changing location)
<tjaalton> seems to be duped now
<willcooke> ah yeah, so could be a GNOME Shell crash triggering it
<willcooke> I cant reproduce anyway, still trying
<seb128> willcooke, release bug post?
<willcooke> seb128, man, that totally escaped me... thanks
<seb128> np!
<willcooke> et voila
<willcooke> https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/release-bugs-for-week-commencing-monday-23rd-september/12692
<seb128> thx :)
<ginggs> tseliot: hi! do you have plans to update nvidia-settings in bionic? or should I open a bug?
<popeycore> willcooke: seb128: finally managed to trigger it again. Desktop locked up while running snapcraft with lxd
<willcooke> popeycore, are you able to ssh in?
<popeycore> i am
<willcooke> woot
<willcooke> anything interesting in the logs?
<willcooke> journal
 * popeycore rummages
<popeycore> maybe https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/txsGG5dTQw
<popeycore> line 593 maybe?
<popeycore> between there and 711 which is where I ssh'ed in
<popeycore> this feels like the kind of thing that would happen when a new device appears, like removable media
<popeycore> and the dock freaking out. given i've triggered this before with snap refesh, which causes mounts to appear/disappear
<tseliot> ginggs: maybe it should be part of this SRU? LP: #1844126
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1844126 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-435 (Ubuntu Bionic) "Update NVIDIA the 430 series and introduce the 435 series" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1844126
<ogra> popeycore, willcooke ... probably a datapoint ... since i'm still running unity on all my desktops ... when i get an lxd update a new device shows up in the launcher until i reboot ... that goes as far as having the launcher completely fulled with disk icons when i dont reboot for several weeks and lxd gets updated regulary
<ogra> so lxd seems to trigger something that makes the system think there is a new disk ... no other snap does that over here
<ogra> s7fulled/filled/
<willcooke> interesting, thanks ogra
<ogra> i reported that to stephane a while back but in the light that unity got dropped both of us didnt really follow up on it
<ginggs> tseliot: thanks, I'll add a comment there
<willcooke> I think it could be related to the fix that T_revinho did on Friday afternoon then, that was to fix issues with the dock changing
<willcooke> popeycore, lemme see where that fix is, I don't think it's in the distro yet...
<willcooke> if it isn't lets try that first
<popeycore> https://pad.lv/1845017
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1845017 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Desktop hard lockup in 19.10" [Undecided,New]
<willcooke> thanks for the bug
<popeycore> np
<popeycore> ogra: useful! thanks.
<popeycore> doing an update i have no shell or dock changes
<popeycore> only yaru and other bits and bobs
<willcooke> looks like I had a new mutter this morning
<popeycore> if we think lxd might be a suspect, i can try rebooting then just refreshing the lxd snap between channels and see if that triggers with no apps open
 * popeycore reboots it
<ginggs> tseliot: btw, I have G-SYNC working with the 430 driver in Bionic, after backporting nvidia-settings from Disco
<popeycore> ginggs: nice!
<ginggs> actually this is G-SYNC with a Dell FreeSync monitor, just needed to use a DisplayPort cable instead of HDMI
<tseliot> ginggs: oh, that's cool
<popeycore> hm, that didn't trigger it
<willcooke> bon nuit
<Smaug> hey all.  anyone have experience installing Ubuntu  (16 or 18) on a Lenovo Thinkpad P1 (gen 2)?  I am considering getting such a laptop, but want it to work with ubuntu of course :)
<Smaug> the internet does not seem to have a lot of answers
<tomreyn> Smaug: see /topic - this is a development channel
<Smaug> tomreyn: ty
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-09-24
<jibel> good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<seb128> gooood morning desktopers
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<seb128> lut oSoMoN :)
<seb128> oSoMoN, so, beta freeze starting ... I was wondering if we wanted to try to get the new tb on the iso/demote enigma to universe? depends how much testing you would like to get from the update
<oSoMoN> seb128, it looks like enigmail is already in universe
<seb128> oSoMoN, sorry, I'm online getting my coffee :-/ I meant to proposed
<seb128> e.g delete if from eoan proper
<seb128> since britney will block the tb update as long as it breaks something in eoan
<oSoMoN> unless we add a hint to temporarily unblock the migration, no?
<seb128> well, does enigmail work with the new tb?
<oSoMoN> note that I'm working on enigmail today, hopefully I get a working solution before eod that we can use until the package is updated in debian
<seb128> like is that a real breakage or a test problem ?
<oSoMoN> right, it's actually a real breakage
<seb128> so it would probably less misleading to remove it than force tb and have a package installable that blews
<seb128> anyway, let's see what you get by tonight
<seb128> and decide tomorrow if that's  ok with you?
<oSoMoN> sounds like a plan
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> Trevinho, hey, did you prepare that unity landing? they wanted/needed the fix for beta and the freeze started now...
<marcustomlinson> morning all
<willcooke> morning
<didrocks> hey marcustomlinson, willcooke
<Laney> morning!
<didrocks> morning Laney
<Laney> hey didrocks
<Laney> good weekend / trip back?
<didrocks> Laney: yeah, uneventful. Yourself? After this week-end in Paris? :)
<Laney> delays
<Laney> had to take a much later train home
<didrocks> still on the same day at least?
<Laney> technically no
<Laney> but yes :P
<didrocks> ahah, ok, very late then :) but still "okish"
<Laney> not as bad as the Lyon delays indeed
<didrocks> heh
<Trevinho> seb128: hey yes... but vvileto failed so need to do some manual things
<Trevinho> morning all
<Trevinho> from the last day in Paris, helping me to go home... With the classic strike 😭
<seb128> Trevinho, hey, oh ok. Good luck with the public transports :/
<seb128> hey marcustomlinson willcooke Laney, how are you?
<didrocks> yeah, not the best day for Trevinho
<willcooke> very wet seb128 :)
<willcooke> I've now got 9 out of 10 wallpapers, so I'm going to call it done
<marcustomlinson> seb128: haha, yeah, there are clouds in the sky again, balance has been restored :D
<marcustomlinson> seb128: i.e. all good :) how are you?
<Trevinho> didrocks: I was thinking that they were striking only on Friday... But, it looks like they really care about the cause, not just the day off
<didrocks> not having zsys installed but the generator (which will still be needed in the future) -> FAIL. Will spent some days to debug
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> doing gooood, you?
<willcooke> Laney, squoosh is pretty amazing at compressing jpegs!  40 MB PNG -> Gimp -> PNG with some better options -> 8 MB PNG
<Laney> nice
<willcooke> 40 MB PNG -> Gimp -> JPG  -> 1.1 MB PNG
<willcooke> *1.1MB JPEG
<willcooke> 8 MB PNG -> Sqoosh -> 28
<willcooke> *287kB JPG
<willcooke> !!!
<Laney> nice, I like the sound of that
<Laney> assuming the result is good
<Laney> ;-)
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> So far, so good
<jibel> I'm testing netboot for the beta and the session freezes on login on i386.
<jibel> here is the journal https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tGwVbBYq5J/
<jibel> anyone have any clue what could be going on?
<jibel> there is no crash
<jibel> ah now it crashed
<jibel> bug 1845165, not very helpful
<ubot5> bug 1845165 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell crashed with SIGSEGV in <unavailable> in ??() [non-native amd64 package]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1845165
<jibel> is ubutnu-desktop on i386 from netboot still something we want to offer or we should just remove the test case?
<Laney> not actually sure at this point in time but I'd be ok with not
<Laney> based on the wider i386 story
<willcooke> yeah, I think I'd be ok with that too.  From what I remember, we had the story about "if you still want to install on i386 hardware you can use netboot" but it got nacked and removed from the "formal" Q&A.
<willcooke> I dont think it's something we should support at this point forward
<Wimpress> Morning desktoppers o/
<Wimpress> Swap day.
<Wimpress> Or rather, an Ubuntu MATE day :-D
<Trevinho> apparently not too bad the strike, looks like I'll be to the airport way earlier (and no lounge)... So #floorhacking.
<willcooke> Trevinho, are you aware of a problem where you log in and GNOME Shell just doesn't respond to any input?
<willcooke> I've seen it a few times in the past week
<willcooke> feels like a race, because it doesn't always happen
<Trevinho> willcooke: hmmh... nope. Is that something temporary or staying?
<Trevinho> I have it on my bionic machine but that's something caused by sync stuff not done properly, and fixed now
<willcooke> Trevinho, I doesn't happen every time, but I'll see if I can find a way to reproduce it.  At the moment it is in this state.  I switched to tty1 and gdm started, then back to 2 and GNOME Shell is still on the screen and the mouse moves, but nothing responds (no kbd, no mouse) and I can open a new cli session on tty 3
<willcooke> anything I can do before I reboot it?
<willcooke> (or restart gdm)
<Trevinho> willcooke: yes, attach to it via gdb...
 * willcooke installs ssh
<Trevinho> willcooke: sudo gdb -p `pidof gnome-shell` but check is the one launched by the user
<Trevinho> the pid I mean
<Trevinho> willcooke: also mutter and shell debug symbols please
<willcooke> Trevinho, I should install those dbg packages right?
<willcooke> I dont yet have the debug packages installed, but I do have gdb connected, anything useful I can do with out the debug packages?
<Trevinho> willcooke: yes, add ddeb repo and install libmutter dbgsym and gnome-shell
<Trevinho> willcooke: well for now you can just try with `call (void) gjs_dumpstack()`
<Trevinho> and check journalctl /usr/bin/gnome-shell -b0 -e to see if you get anything useful from JS side of things
<Trevinho> however I suppose isn't something triggered by JS, but we never know
<willcooke> Trevinho, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CWtV8N9RZR/
<Trevinho> willcooke: this should automatize it
<Trevinho> sudo gdb -p $(pgrep -U $USER -x gnome-shell) -batch   -ex "set logging on"  -ex "bt full" -ex "call (void) gjs_dumpstack()"   -ex quit
<Trevinho> ah goof
<Trevinho> d*
<Trevinho> mh, yeah.. nothing from JS lands
<willcooke> Trevinho, so if I install the ddebs do I need to restart?
<Trevinho> willcooke: no, just quit gdb and start again it
<Trevinho> (or use that script, and attach the produced gdb.txt)
<willcooke> dbg packages installer
<willcooke> *installed
<willcooke> Trevinho, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZnY4YnRBWY/
<willcooke> nothing new in journal it seems
<willcooke> full journal: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tdKDGRcPzM/
<willcooke> I wonder if the portals has anything to do with it... only because when it did this last time I somehow managed to get a polkit dialog up, and when I entered the password, everything continued as normal
<Trevinho> willcooke: mh, can't see much from that thread, try with "thread apply all bt full"
<Trevinho> willcooke: it also misses glib dbgsym, but it seems just the loop
<Trevinho> well, actually better if you install them too :P
<willcooke> libglib2.0-0-dbgsym this one?
<Trevinho> willcooke: you can get that scripted by replacing the "bt full" with the command I gave you before
<Trevinho> willcooke: yeah
<willcooke> Trevinho, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rPY2VDj6tX/
<willcooke> Laney, smol wallpapers! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-wallpapers/+bug/1845188
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1845188 in ubuntu-wallpapers (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 19.10 Community Wallpapers" [Undecided,New]
<willcooke> 5.6MB this time
<willcooke> in total
<Laney> nice one
<Laney> thx
<willcooke> (but there is one missing still)
<Trevinho> willcooke: there's something related to __pthread_cond_wait in i965_dri, so maybe add those symbols too and we could get something from tjaalton, might be a dead-lock in the driver? But there's something also in mozjs... mhmhm
<willcooke> tjaalton, can you tell me what packages I need to install for dbg symbols?
<willcooke> FWIW the mouse pointer still moves around the screen and gets painted correcty
<Trevinho> willcooke: I need libmozjs-60-0-dbgsym
<Laney> I had this with a Shell dialog last week: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/issues/1607
<Laney> might be relevant
<Trevinho> willcooke: dri package would be libgl1-mesa-dri-dbgsym
<Trevinho> let's get the bt full with these all, once you get it you can kill it and open a bug with all the logs we have
<willcooke> roger roger
<willcooke> Laney, interesting, can confirm the clock is updating here too, which I hadnt noticed
<Trevinho> although from a first look it might come from anywhere, and since we can't see where a trhead was started is a bit complicated
<Trevinho> unless is there a way for that.... (Laney^) :o
<willcooke> Trevinho, I'm running from the x staging ppa per t_jaalton's request for testing.
<Trevinho> willcooke: ooohhh... mh, is there a dbg package there? maybe you've to get it manually
<Trevinho> the name should be the same
<willcooke> seems like its missing
 * Trevinho cries
 * Trevinho cries in 0x00007fef2461c5cb
<willcooke> XD
<willcooke> Trevinho, is this any use?  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BZdK6TcgpW/
<Trevinho> willcooke: wait isn't https://launchpad.net/~canonical-x/+archive/ubuntu/x-staging/+files/libgl1-mesa-dri-dbgsym_19.2.0~rc4-1ubuntu1~ppa1_amd64.ddeb the one we're looking for?
<Trevinho> looking into details of https://launchpad.net/~canonical-x/+archive/ubuntu/x-staging/+packages there are dbgsym's
<Trevinho> so might need to manually install them
<willcooke> ahhhhhhhhhhhh
<popeycore> :( another lockup on 19.10
<willcooke> popeycore, do me a favour - can you leave it 5 mins and see if the clock keeps up
<popeycore> i had to reboot, sorry
<willcooke> next time
<Trevinho> niceeee..... :|
<Trevinho> looks like it's something in the gfx stack though
<popeycore> interestingly when i tried to reboot, i got messages in dmesg about hung process on my gpu
<Trevinho> popeycore: oh!
<willcooke> Trevinho, I think I installed that package correctly.. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pSshP8V2SZ/
<Trevinho> popeycore: journalctl -b-1 once you rebooted
 * Trevinho fighting with tunnels...
<popey> Trevinho: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1845017
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1845017 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Desktop hard lockup in 19.10" [Undecided,New]
<popey> attached to the bottom of that
<popey> Sep 24 12:00:09 KinkPad-K450 kernel: INFO: task kcompactd0:43 blocked for more than 120 seconds.
<tjaalton> willcooke: I don't see i965_dri.so in the latest one?
<willcooke> curious
<willcooke> Trevinho, is there anything more I can do with it in this state, or shall I reboot and focus on finding a way to reproduce it?
<Trevinho> willcooke: mhmh I think we can't do much a part than studying the trace
<willcooke> Trevinho, oki.  I've opened this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1845198   and I will try and find a way to recreate it
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1845198 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "GNOME Shell seemingly locked up at login" [Undecided,New]
<Trevinho> tjaalton: yeah weird... Maybe that thread died or something?
<Trevinho> willcooke: try again just to see if we get the dri log again
<willcooke> Trevinho, sorry, I just turned it off :(
<popey> willcooke: you having similar issues to me? Or is this completely unrelated?
<willcooke> popey, unclear
<popey> ok
<willcooke> hence my question about the clock
<popey> how are you monitoring the clock? just ssh in and run "watch -d date"?
<willcooke> no just looking at the screen
<popey> oh
<willcooke> i.e. gnome shell is not quite dead
<popey> nothing updates for me, hard lockup of the shell
<popey> I mean, I didnt look at the clock, but pretty sure, will check next time
<willcooke> popey, was it related to building snaps again this time?
<popey> nope. just happened randomly, when I opened a tab in firefox
<willcooke> oki.
<seb128> Laney, could you try if you also get "login with another user fail" and tell me what component you would report that problem against?
<Laney> I'm looking at fast user switching now
<Laney> you already told me about that one
<Laney> gdm
 * willcooke ponders gnome-keyring... unlocking... polkit windows 
<popey> also, I have 3 screens on, and video playing in chrome
<popey> that's quite a common setup when I get a lockup
<seb128> Laney, yeah I told you, I would still welcome someone else to confirm if they get it too or if something weird here, but not important
<Laney> it does happen here I'm looking at it atm
<Laney> feel free to file a bug if you want a number to track or something
<seb128> ah ok, sorry I didn't understood properly that you "fast user switching" was referring to that
<seb128> your*
<Laney> that might be a term from windows
<seb128> anyway, I let you work on it then, thanks :)
<Laney> no, I remember, we used to have a thing called FUSA, that's why I call it fast user switching
<seb128> ah, makes sense now that you mention it
<Trevinho> willcooke:  can you attach both your logs (the one with dri and the last one) to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1845017
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1845017 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Desktop hard lockup in 19.10" [Undecided,New]
<Trevinho> I'm quite sure we're talking of the same issue
<willcooke> Trevinho, done
<jibel> seb128, I've the ubiquity-dm error again with beta
<seb128> jibel, I'm not surprised, I didn't see a reason it would have been fixed in between the images
<seb128> it's probably a timing issue :/
<jibel> and the shell is frozen but I can switch to a vt
<seb128> jibel, thx, I will download the daily ISO and see if I get it as well ... you let boot on the screen with the try/install gtk UI and click install right?
<jibel> seb128, just boot and do nothing
<jibel> I'll try on hw
<seb128> k
<jibel> seb128, it's the try/install session that crashes
<popey> I had 19.10 crash in vbox today on first boot of the "try" option too
<popey> from today's daily
<popey> https://i.imgur.com/MKrwu54.png
<jibel> yeah same that's bug 1844509
<ubot5> bug 1844509 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity-dm fails to start" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1844509
<jibel> 2 critical for the beta then
<GunnarHj> I have also noticed issues with the installer, and can't help wondering if I have contributed to it via this upload:
<GunnarHj> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/localechooser/2.71ubuntu4
<jibel> GunnarHj, what kind of issues?
<GunnarHj> jibel: The Ubiquity welcome screen does not show up, but instead I see the error message which popey just showed in a screenshot.
<popey> Further, clicking OK got me an unusable desktop
<popey> locked up, or was for some other reason unresponsive
<jibel> GunnarHj, I don't think it's related to your upload, I noticed this problem a day before;
<jibel> popey, that's bug 1845198
<ubot5> bug 1845198 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "GNOME Shell seemingly locked up at login" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1845198
<GunnarHj> jibel: Ok, that's a relief for me, kind of. :)
<seb128> GunnarHj, I wonder if you did create the issue still, the report from jibel had ibus error and it started a bit after the recent merge from experimental
<GunnarHj> seb128: What I did was trying to make a new language visible in the installer. Do you know if there is more into it which I missed, and which may be the reason?
<jibel> sounds more like a timing issue as seb128 said, because if you restart ubiquity-dm from a vt it starts fine
<seb128> GunnarHj, in case that was not clear from why I wrote before, I wonder if the issue is due to the new ibus
<GunnarHj> seb128: Sorry. Now I see what you wrote. :)
<kenvandine> I'm so happy with the theme updates, looks great
<willcooke> seb128, this "locking up" of GNOME Shell are you talking about there? ^  I did see some stuff in the logs related to ibus
<seb128> willcooke, well, I was talking about the liveCD failing to load the ubiquity-try screen, could be the same bug that the lock though
<jibel> willcooke, yeah 2 bugs lock up and the "try/install" session doesn't start
<willcooke> interesting
<seb128> or one bug and it doesn't load because it lock up?
<jibel> it wouldn't be a real milestone without critical bugs :)
<seb128> that's job security!
<GunnarHj> The very latest ibus change is the reversal of the CVE patch which breaks Qt. It happened yesterday night.
<seb128> GunnarHj, that bug was there a week ago before the reversal
<GunnarHj> seb128: The patch was added about a week ago, and dropped yesterday.
<seb128> GunnarHj, yes, I was saying that the issue was happening after the patch was added and is still happening today, so it's not due to this patch
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ah, so the newest version is already in the ISO then?
<seb128> jibel, did you try current or pending?
<seb128> GunnarHj, it's on the newest image according to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/proposed/eoan-desktop-amd64.manifest
<jibel> seb128, pending. It's today's build that I didn't promote due to this problem
<seb128> GunnarHj, sorry, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/proposed/eoan-desktop-amd64.manifest
<seb128> jibel, k, thx
<seb128> GunnarHj, so yeah, was tested with 1~exp2ubuntu2
<GunnarHj> k
<seb128> well I'm guessing ibus issue but it might not be due to it and just gnome-shell
<seb128> poor Trevinho
 * Trevinho hides
 * Trevinho actually goes boarding
<seb128> Trevinho, safe flight!
<Trevinho> thanks, I've plenty of branches to work on in between, so... lovely fliiight indeed
<didrocks> the sound volume bug, the sound volume bug, the… :)
<seb128> key repeat one?
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> good memory ;)
<kenvandine> I've rebuilt gtk-common-themes in candidate to include the latest yaru changes.  I'd appreciate it everyone could help kick the tires a little today
<kenvandine> just run some snaps to make sure they look like you'd expect
<seb128> just install them in a normal session and make sure they work with yaru normal?
<Trevinho> ... and boarded. What would be life without euro-roaming!?!
<Trevinho> L_aney I feel you :°
<seb128> lol
<clobrano> kenvandine, I have to rebuild my 18.04 VM, but I should be able to test it this afternoon
<kenvandine> seb128: yeah
<seb128> k
<kenvandine> i'll do some thorough testing with gtk-3-widget-factory
<kenvandine> but good to get some other eyes on our everyday snaps
<seb128> right
<popey> that should be something chris wayne could help with?
<didrocks> removing zsys has a lot of repercution on the dataset (due to issues with non empty dir) :/
<seb128> didrocks, enough that you think we need to revisit our options?
<seb128> willcooke, ^
<didrocks> seb128: I don't know, we are back at the race on boot now with the dataset layout that only zsys can fix properly
<didrocks> we can workaround, but it's not going to be robust
<didrocks> (and work that are going to be removed once zsys is in)
<seb128> how much work and how unrobust?
<didrocks> it's already a day "lost" (with progress, but now on that last roadblock ^). The last one will need testing and such, I think 3-4 days… (and again, things will be ditched next cycle hopefully)
<seb128> (right, but we are our option, restart the discussion about including zsys after beta? how long is that likely to take into arguing and how likely to success in changing the outcome?)
<seb128> I mean I understand the frustration
<seb128> I'm just unsure we have other options at this point, out of saying we give up on shipping for this cycle or the normal image...
<didrocks> well, I think the decision is already taken, but I just want to hilight that not including zsys is making us loose a week of work basically (which won't be reused)
<seb128> right, understood
<didrocks> so it's just the most expensive option (for our team)
<seb128> thx for pointing it out, and don't worry we know it's not your fault and that it is impacting/delaying the "useful" work
<seb128> right :/
<willcooke> When you say "removing" what do you mean?   We said that people would have to install zsys manually, right?
<seb128> well we are screwed at this point anyway, let's hope it doesn't happen again
<didrocks> preferring to raise this :) (hoping as well we won't have specific bugs to those workarounds and won't impact transitionning to zsys next cycle)
<didrocks> willcooke: as "the workaround may be incompatible with zsys approach"
<didrocks> and so, hacks will have to be removed later on
<didrocks> and if people install zsys, we have to figure out a way to transition them
<willcooke> meh, IRC is no good for this sort of thing, let's have a hangout in a bit?
<didrocks> if you want, but I had the feeling the decision won't change and it would be better to focus/not loose more time?
<didrocks> I just escalated that it would be more work than envisioned
<willcooke> oki, good to know, thanks.  I still don't really understand what the problem is though, and I would like to
<didrocks> if you want to go into the details, there is a race between daemons writing early in /var/lib before the zfs systemd service is mounting it
<didrocks> it's something that isn't fixed upstream, if you want a separate /var/lib dataset (which was desired after the review with Steve 6 months ago)
<didrocks> and known to be problematic. Zsys fixed it by an early systemd generator
<didrocks> hoping that's the level of tech details you were looking for
<ricotz> hi, is it possible to sync libcloudproviders 0.3.0-2 from debian which re-introduces the dropped vala bindings
<seb128> jbicha, ^
<seb128> (since you did those uploads)
<willcooke> didrocks, oki, I think I get it.  Aren't we expecting people to install zsys though?
<didrocks> willcooke: right, but if they don't before first boot -> they are screwing up their datasets
<didrocks> with no easy way to recover
<willcooke> didrocks, got it.  Thanks for caring and working on a fix, much appreciated
<didrocks> I just hope we'll be able to have something compatible with and without zsys (for transitions)
<didrocks> we'll see how it goes
 * willcooke has faith in the l33t skillz of didrocks 
<willcooke> kenvandine, updated gtk-common-themes to beta, so far so good
<popey> kenvandine: here's a fun thing. snap remove the gnome platform snap, reboot then try and run one of your snaps :)
<popey> kenvandine: Your snaps aren't able to detect that the content snap went away, and they crash all over the place.
<popey> Some might say "that's working as designed", but it might be nice if we did something pleasant. Where should I file this do you think? :)
<willcooke> Meeting time, everybody shut up and pay attention to me
<popey> 💩
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Team Meeting 2019-09-24
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Sep 24 13:30:34 2019 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Meeting 2019-09-24 | Current topic:
 * Trevinho at 10 meters from ground
<seb128> Trevinho, safe flight!
<Trevinho> love 4g on connection
<seb128> you are supposed to be in flight mode at this point btw :p
<willcooke> Roll call: didrocks, duflu (hols), jamesh (hols), hellsworth(swap), jibel, kenvandine (out?), laney, marcustomlinson, oSoMoN, seb128, tkamppeter, trevinho (going up), robert_ancell (out)
<oSoMoN> 🐱/
<oSoMoN> Trevinho, don't crash that plane
<seb128> hey
<willcooke> happy travels Trevinho
<willcooke> Flight mode FTW
<willcooke> Let's zip through the rls bugs
<jibel> you're also not supposed to use a laptop during takeoff
<willcooke> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<willcooke> Looks clear
<willcooke> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-dd-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<willcooke> Also clear
<willcooke> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ee-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1844575
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1844575 in mutter (Ubuntu) "Pixelated fonts sometimes" [Undecided,New]
<willcooke> Is it Wayland only?
<seb128> likely
<Laney> think so
<Laney> DENIED
<willcooke> heh
<willcooke> so yeah, -1 for rls status I guess
<seb128> -1
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-wallpapers/+bug/1845188
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1845188 in ubuntu-wallpapers (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 19.10 Community Wallpapers" [Undecided,New]
<willcooke> I tagged that, but really, it's not a release blocker
<willcooke> I shouldn't have tagged it on reflection
<Laney> well
<Laney> gives me a chance to ask if anyone else wants to do it
<Laney> :-)
<willcooke> :)
<Laney> got my hands inside gdm, would be good not to switch
<willcooke> Would anyone like to package up the wallpapers, they should be ready to go
<Laney> plus, easy packaging, could be fun for someone
<willcooke> oSoMoN, I think you helped out last time, if you're interested?>
<Laney> plenty of examples in the history to copy
<oSoMoN> yeah, can do
<willcooke> merci
<Laney> neato
<willcooke> Assigned, and untagged
<seb128> thx oSoMoN
<willcooke> which is kinda odd, but I think that's opk
<willcooke> ok
<seb128> I can do review/sponsoring if needed
<willcooke> thanks seb128
<willcooke> next up: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1845198
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1845198 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "GNOME Shell seemingly locked up at login" [Critical,Confirmed]
<willcooke> which may be https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1845017 too
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1845017 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Desktop hard lockup in 19.10" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> +1
<willcooke> yeah, agree
<willcooke> and I think there's really only one person to look at it, right?
<seb128> assign to Trevinho (sorry Marco)
<seb128> yes :/
<seb128> well maybe duflu could but he's off atm
<seb128> we can to tradding of some work once he's back if needed
<willcooke> ack
<willcooke> assigned and targetted
<willcooke> k, that's it for rls bugs.
<jibel> another ee-incoming is bug 1844509
<ubot5> bug 1844509 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity-dm fails to start" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1844509
<jibel> it is not in the list and affects ubiquity but it's more likely due to a desktop component
<willcooke> jibel, so comment #2 is not true any more?
<jibel> no it is not, I thought I added a comment to say so.
<jibel> will do
<seb128> ideally foundations would do the investigation and bounce back to us if needed since they own ubiquity but do we count on that?
<willcooke> oki, thanks
<willcooke> seb128, I dont think we should count on it
<seb128> k
<seb128> anyway +1
<willcooke> who would like to work out what's going on in that one?
<willcooke> is it related to the previous one?
<seb128> dunno but I've the bug in a VM atm and looking at the logs
<seb128> so feel free to assign to me for round 1
<willcooke> kk
<willcooke> thanks seb128
<seb128> I hope it doesn't hope going back Marco's way :p
 * seb128 hugs Trevinho
<Laney> bet not
<willcooke> seb128, I was going to say - we should spend some time doing an "unassigned" review and seeing if we can trim the old rls bugs list.  Lets try and do that tomorrow?
<Laney> bet it's something in the startup sequence rather than shell itself
<Laney> just my guess, happy to put 10€ on it though
<seb128> lol
<willcooke> XDDDD
<seb128> I'm not betting, made enough profit for the month :p
<willcooke> :D
<willcooke> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Meeting 2019-09-24 | Current topic: AOB
<seb128> willcooke, +1 on cleaning rls
<willcooke> Anyone got anything
<willcooke> for AOB
<seb128> we should review now the targetted/unassigned list
<Laney> HAHA
<seb128> since those are +1/-1 things
<seb128> also proposedmigration
<willcooke> seb128, you want to do the targetted ones in the meeting?
<seb128> yes, we discussed that previous time and agreed it was the right to do iirc
<jibel> AOB. I'd like to escalate bug 1840122. It's breaking automated tests and make iso testing a real PITA
<ubot5> bug 1840122 in linux (Ubuntu Eoan) "System fails to reboot from live session or ubiquity-dm - squashfs_read_data failed to read block" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1840122
<seb128> it's basically the same as the incoming ones
<Laney> you two mean different things by the word targetting
<Laney> targetted*
<seb128> I mean http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> &co
<seb128> for unassigned entries
<willcooke> jibel, I will escalate that one one
<willcooke> seb128, oki, let's do it
<jibel> thx
<willcooke> #topic unassigned rls bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Meeting 2019-09-24 | Current topic: unassigned rls bugs
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sane-backends/+bug/1731459
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1731459 in sane-backends (Debian) "genesys_gl847 scanners produce a black band in scanned images on Ubuntu 17.10+, 18.04 LTS and 18.10 Cosmic cuttlefish" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<willcooke> GunnarHj, are you looking at that one for Bionic still?  ^
<seb128> it that's fix commited we can skip those
<willcooke> ah yeah
<seb128> looks like there is none on the bionic list
<willcooke> eyah
<seb128> one one disco list
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons/+bug/1842904
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1842904 in gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons (Ubuntu Disco) "New upstream release 19.01.4" [Undecided,New]
<willcooke> assign duflu and see if he wants to push through the SRU?
<seb128> I would delete the disco line
<seb128> we got no user report and it's almost 19.10 time
<willcooke> that works
<seb128> duflu can still targetting it back with a sponsoring request if he wants
<willcooke> ee is clear
<willcooke> #topic proposed migrations
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Meeting 2019-09-24 | Current topic: proposed migrations
<willcooke> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
<willcooke> Anything in that list cause for concern>
<willcooke> ?
<Laney> promote those libcairo-gobject-perl ones
<Laney> the others are in hand
<Laney> ... well I'm wondering why g-i is foundations ...
<seb128> p_itti's heritage? ;-)
<willcooke> should we move it to us
<willcooke> >
<willcooke> ?
<seb128> it would probably reflect better reality
<Laney> maybe they want to fix ruby-gnome
<seb128> I looked a bit at this one yesterday btw and opened https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ruby-gnome/+bug/1845008
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1845008 in ruby-gnome (Ubuntu) "The autopkgtests are failing with glib 2.61+" [High,New]
<Laney> that's the only reason I just noticed
<Laney> yeah
<willcooke> k, I will ask Pat when I speak to her about #1840122
<Laney> don't really understand it well enough to fix it atm
<Laney> but the status is real there, new g-i does break that
<Laney> guess I could own it, might work on that later in the week
<willcooke> thanks Laney
<Laney> that is it
<willcooke> #topic AOB2
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Meeting 2019-09-24 | Current topic: AOB2
<marcustomlinson> AOB2?
<Laney> AAOOBB
<didrocks> better than AOB1, obviously
<marcustomlinson> haha
<willcooke> I was too eager last time
<willcooke> AOB2.0 serverless
<willcooke> anyone got anything?
<willcooke> in 5....
<willcooke> 4...
<willcooke> 3..
<willcooke> 2.
<willcooke> 1
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Sep 24 14:00:40 2019 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2019/ubuntu-desktop.2019-09-24-13.30.moin.txt
<didrocks> thx
<willcooke> thank you!
<seb128> thanks!
<willcooke> popey, carry on :)
<marcustomlinson> thanks
 * popey breathes 
<kenvandine> popey: atsome point today i'll get emails of the automated builds with the  gtk-common-themes update
<popey> ok
<kenvandine> all thanks to cwayne :)
<popey> What do you think of my question about removing content snaps?
<seb128> popey, looks like something that should be solved by snapd for all snaps rather than requesting every single snap author to handle the case
<seb128> imho
<popey> well, i wasn't sure if it was an error in the snap-store snap or desktop launcher maybe
<seb128> kenvandine, ^
<seb128> popey, well if you use some content interface snapd should be able to tell no?
<popey> That would indeed be sane :)
<seb128> probably better discussed on discourse than here in any case
<popey> I'll start a forum thread, see what they say
<popey> agreed :D
<seb128> thx
<kenvandine> popey: i must have missed that
<seb128> kenvandine, it was the minute before the meeting started
<kenvandine> seb128: thanks
<kenvandine> popey: yeah, forum post i think
<kenvandine> i'd argue that snapd shouldn't let you remove those if there are snaps that need them
<kenvandine> if the snap being removed would be the last snap that provided the required interface, snapd should at least complain
<popey> yes, agreed, or worst case, should let you remove that snap, and install another which provides slots, and then carry on
<popey> Anyway, will start a thread
 * Trevinho landed... worried for the bugs 😓
<seb128> Trevinho, don't for now :)
<Trevinho> seb128: on that lockup issue I'm quite sure is something lower in the stack though
<seb128> Trevinho, short flight it was!
<seb128> Trevinho, ah, "good"
<Trevinho> we're basically neighbors!
<Trevinho> but I fixed some gjs branches I had in queue.. and tracker miner, so good flight 😅
<seb128>  :)
<seb128> you should fly more often!
<Trevinho> if we only had that tunnel....
 * kenvandine uploaded the fix for the impatience extension, now I am a much happier gnome-shell user :)
<Trevinho> kenvandine: 0.5 or less?
<kenvandine> i use 0.3
<kenvandine> actually, no i have it set to 0.5
<popey> kenvandine: https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/removing-content-snap-breaks-a-snap/13382
<willcooke> Trevinho, have recreated the bug, but only by reboot about 5 times.
<willcooke> ohohohohoho, got a crash report
<willcooke> ha, but I can't interact with the crash dialog
<mitya57> Trevinho: Hi! I see you looked at unity MRs, can you please also look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mitya57/compiz/+git/compiz/+merge/372943?
<Trevinho> willcooke: try get the same trace again
<willcooke> Trevinho, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/x8NhtvZXG5/
<willcooke> (also added to the bug comments)
<jibel> Laney, could you review bug 1843768 and the branch attached?
<ubot5> bug 1843768 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Ubiquity with zsys install option" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1843768
<jibel> Laney, this is the ffe for zfs in the installer
<jibel> ths MP is https://code.launchpad.net/~jibel/ubiquity/+git/ubiquity/+merge/373087
<jibel> for the shell zsys-setup apart from the layout of the dataset it's pretty standard sh, so it should not be a problem for you to review it too.
<jibel> tell me is you have any question/comment
<jibel> if*
<Laney> jibel: ok, I will put it on the queue of stuff to do, thanks
<seb128> jibel, do you think https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1844689 is something you could look at?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1844689 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Emoji fonts not included in the Desktop minimal installs" [Undecided,New]
<jibel> seb128, sure
<seb128> thx
<jibel> assign it to me
<seb128> done!
<seb128> bah, I can't reproduce that ubiquity-dm issue by stopping everything and starting the job from a VT and the logs are not very useful :-/ debugging that kind of problems is annoying
<GunnarHj> seb128: I may recall wrong, but I think that the ubiquity welcome screen only shows up on a legacy machine, i.e. without UEFI.
<marcustomlinson> howdy hellsworth
<hellsworth> hi marcus!
<Laney> anyone ever played with one of those toys where you take apart a cube made up of different shaped interlocking pieces and have to put it back together?
<Laney> surpisingly hard
<Laney> that's what gdm does to my brain
<hellsworth> yep. they're fun but frustrating
<Laney> hey hellsworth
<hellsworth> hi there
<Laney> anyway. fast user switching works here now, let's see what the reviewers say
<Trevinho> Laney: anyway related to the super-secret issue? :)
<Trevinho> Laney: and... where's the MP?
<Laney> dunno what you mean
<Laney> not there yet, writing the commit message
<Trevinho> Laney: ah, nothing I was just creating some curiosity around :)
<Trevinho> willcooke: you were getting that issue at login, or lockscreen, I mean, I should just reboot various times and it should happen on gdm right?
<willcooke> yeah login
<Trevinho> hi hellsworth
<Trevinho> willcooke: mh, so we were analyzing the wrong shell xD
<hellsworth> hi Trevinho
<willcooke> Trevinho, oh?  I mean it logged in fine (it seems) and I got the proper desktop up
<Trevinho> willcooke: mh, so you login, and things hang, but having the user view in front of you, the dasktop say.. not the lockscreen
<willcooke> Trevinho, correct. I've got the full desktop in front of me, but I can't click on anything.  The clock tells the right time though
<hellsworth> kenvandine, https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-clocks/merge_requests/27 and https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-clocks/merge_requests/32
<kenvandine> hellsworth: thanks
<kenvandine> hellsworth: question is, do we wait for 32 to merge then rebase 27?
<hellsworth> kenvandine, nah I'd vote for merging 27 and let 32 be rebased
<oSoMoN> seb128, I have an enigmail build of 2.1.2 in ppa:osomon/tb-tests with autopkgtests passing \o/
<oSoMoN> I need to clean up my changes a bit, and it should be upload-able to eoan
<willcooke> night all
<hellsworth> kenvandine, https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-mahjongg/merge_requests/16
<hellsworth> kenvandine, https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-tetravex/merge_requests/7
<hellsworth> kenvandine, https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/hitori/merge_requests/24
<hellsworth> kenvandine, https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/lightsoff/merge_requests/7
<hellsworth> kenvandine, (or anyone really) I don't hear any sounds in quadrapassel installed from apt. Does anyone else? Without knowing what the sounds should be, I can't tell if my snap'd version has a correct sound section or not.
<kenvandine> I'll check in the morning
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-09-25
<didrocks> good morning
<jibel> salut didrocks , ça va?
<didrocks> ça va jibel, et toi ?
<jibel> bien bien
<jibel> didrocks, when doing an ubuntu-minimal installation, there is no autoremoval of packages marked as automatically installed and not required anymore at the end?
<didrocks> jibel: no, we couldn't do it, unfortunately
<didrocks> (because ubiquity marks 2 levels deep as manually installed or something like that)
<didrocks> so in the end, to generate the list, it's a manual removal + a manual autoremove
<didrocks> and ensuring that the last is updated
<didrocks> unsure if people who updated the list follow it though (but the blacklist file used to have a comment for this)
<jibel> okay, after installation there 93MB of such packages installed including 2 fonts from bug 1844689
<ubot5> bug 1844689 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Emoji fonts not included in the Desktop minimal installs" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1844689
<jibel> so these 3 package must be seeded into minimal and -emoji removed from the removal list
<jibel> it won't increase the size of the iso because there are already there
<jibel> by dependency
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppersr
<jibel> didrocks, do you remember if there was any reason to have fonts-noto-color-emoji on the removal list?
<jibel> there is no special comment in the seed
<seb128> goooood morning desktopers!
<didrocks> jibel: I think size/non seen as essential
<didrocks> hey oSoMoN, seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks oSoMoN jibel, comment ça va aujourd'hui ?
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks, seb128, jibel
<oSoMoN> ça va bien, et toi seb128 ?
<didrocks> seb128: ça va, et toi ?
<seb128> en forme, j'ai bien dormi :-)
<seb128> oSoMoN, so enigmail is working now, well done!
<oSoMoN> seb128, yeah, I'm cleaning up my changes and testing again, I should have something ready for upload during the morning
<seb128> great
<oSoMoN> seb128, note that this requires a fixed version of mozilla-devscripts that includes https://salsa.debian.org/osomon-guest/webext-devscripts/commit/7334f1e320269fc29cb23b47408466e14b4da019
<oSoMoN> I've submitted the patch to debian, but we probably want to upload it before they do, to speed things up
<oSoMoN> it's a bit annoying that their master branch is protected, I can't submit a merge request targetting it
<seb128> right
<seb128> oh, why do they do that?
<oSoMoN> no idea
<oSoMoN> they didn't anticipate than someone outside the webext-team would want to contribute, maybe?
<seb128> weird thinking :)
<jibel> anyone could review this https://code.launchpad.net/~jibel/ubuntu-seeds/+git/ubuntu/+merge/373181 ?
<didrocks> done
<didrocks> let's refresh -meta once we have zfs seeded?
<didrocks> (as we are in freeze anyway)
<jibel> Thank you
<willcooke> morning all
<oSoMoN> good morning willcooke
<didrocks> jibel: updated the FFe, added ubuntu-meta and changed the description as zsys won't be seeded
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<seb128> hey willcooke, how are you today?
<willcooke> hey oSoMoN didrocks seb128
<willcooke> Doing ok, it's been raining for days and I like it
<seb128> same here, keep raining and the forecast has solid rain for the next 10 days ...
<marcustomlinson> morning!
<willcooke> hi marcustomlinson
<seb128> hey marcustomlinson!
<willcooke> seb128, my grass will turn green again
<seb128> which means you need to start mowing it again!
<willcooke> :) I quite like it really
<Laney> yo
<willcooke> what up Laney
<willcooke> Fun discovery.. the "GNOME Shell locked up on login" issue.  I shut the lid on it last night, and opened it again this morning, and now Shell is ALIVE!
<seb128> hey Laney, how is the rain going?
<willcooke> but bluetooth isnt working now
<seb128> :/
<clobrano> good morning everyone 0/
<willcooke> hey clobrano!  How goes?
<clobrano> hey willcooke, I'm fine, how about you? Raining days I read :)
<willcooke> yay!
<willcooke> Had thunder and lightning yesterday too, always good.
<clobrano> :D cool
<seb128> hey clobrano!
<didrocks> hey Laney
<didrocks> & clobrano
<clobrano> hey seb128 :)
<clobrano> didrocks, :)
<Laney> moin willcooke seb128 clobrano didrocks
<willcooke> Trevinho, in case this is useful... http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dS6SmX5sFQ/ logs from waking up the machine this morning.  Given that Shell came back to life, it does feel a bit like its something lower in the stack, like you said yesterday
<Laney> want some eyes on the maybe-ubiquity bug?
<jibel> yes please
<Laney> oh didn't notice seb128 isn't here
<Laney> he was looking at it yesterday
<ricotz> hello desktopers :)
<willcooke> hi ricotz
<seb128> hey Rico, how are you?
<ricotz> willcooke, seb128, hey
<Laney> seb128: did you want some help on the maybe-ubiquity thing?
<ricotz> seb128, good, thanks :)
<ricotz> seb128, do you have an opinion whether to sync libcloudproviders?
<ricotz> pretty safe while there are no rdepends in the archive
<oSoMoN> hi ricotz
<oSoMoN> seb128, uploads for mozilla-devscripts and enigmail are ready at https://people.canonical.com/~osomon/enigmail-2.1.2/, would you mind sponsoring them?
<ricotz> oSoMoN, hey
<seb128> Laney, yes please, I don't really know how to debug it...
<Laney> ok
<Trevinho> morning!
<oSoMoN> good morning Trevinho
<Trevinho> hi oSoMoN
<seb128> ricotz, hey, sorry I was otp, no opinion on libcloudproviders, I don't even know where it's used and what the bindings would enable
<seb128> oSoMoN, looking
<seb128> hey Trevinho, how are you? so made it back without issue despite french transport rebelions? ;)
<ricotz> seb128, don't worry, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libcloudproviders/+bug/1845299
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1845299 in libcloudproviders (Ubuntu) "FFe: Sync libcloudproviders 0.3.0-3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]
<Trevinho> seb128: hey, all good... sure, sure... a part few protesters chants, at 18 I was already sitting to finish work at my desk :-)
<seb128> ricotz, k, so it's to enable 3rd party softwares?
<ricotz> seb128, yes, it is to re-introduce the vala bindings which are available in bionic and dropped with an update
<seb128> Laney, thx for proposing to help on the ubiquity thing, let me know if you find an angle to be able to debug, I'm interested to learn pro tricks :) (casper-bottom stop is kind of limited, I guess respinning an ISO with tweaked packages would give more debug info but is also non trivial/I don't know how to do that easily)
<seb128> ricotz, right, but those have no rdepends in archive right ... I'm just curious what softwares use it outside Ubuntu? is that closed source ones?
<ricotz> seb128, it is an application in elementary-os
<seb128> k
<seb128> you should perhaps put that in the ffe rational, might help convincing it has an useful/real case
<ricotz> thanks
<Laney> seb128: https://paste.debian.net/1102492/ fixes it for me
<Laney> except I can't actually interact with the ubiquity that gets launched
<Laney> or the rest of the shell, not sure if that's that other bug
<Laney> I don't have any really elite tricks though, just that there was a failure of gsd-xsettings in the journal
<seb128> Laney, good one, I saw the xsetting warning but didn't think it would make ubiquity-dm exit this way ... how did you test that the fix works? casper-bottom live hacking?
<Laney> no you can just restart ubiquity.service from another vt
<seb128> Laney, I guess the work/fail race was depending on whether ubiquity-dm would beat the systemd unit in starting it?
<seb128> ah
<Laney> interesting, I never saw it being racy
<seb128> I tried to spawn the ubiquity-dm vt1 :0 ... command and that always worked
<seb128> well it's not "racy"
<seb128> but it was buggy on the daily iso last week on tuesday
<seb128> and worked on the daily from wednesday
<seb128> for jibel and for me
<Laney> how bizarre
<seb128> but on a same iso it would constently work or fail
<Laney> don't understand that
<seb128> indeed :/
<seb128> anyway, I picked the wrong testing command by starting ubiquity-dm rather than the systemd service
<seb128> Laney, good work, thanks a lot for stepping in!
<Laney> you want to try it and see if it works for you?
<seb128> sure, doing that now
<Laney> thanks
<Laney> it's not really good enough until the shell itself works mind you
<seb128> yeah, one step at the time though
<seb128> Trevinho, ^ we might need you at this point
<seb128> Laney, does the lock look similar to the one willcooke and popey were reporting?
<Laney> think so
<seb128> Laney, so going to a vt and doing a sudo systemctl restart ubiquity.service should be enough or do I need to tear down the previous session first in some way?
<Laney> I was just restarting it
<seb128> Laney, sorry stupid VM frozen and then crashed but I'm getting there...
<willcooke> thanks for packaging the wallpaper oSoMoN
<seb128> or not, wth, one boot gave me a live session instead of the dm/error and next one gave me the gdm greeter
<seb128> (that's without having applied the patch yet)
<oSoMoN> willcooke, yw! I haven't actually tested the package yet, it just finished building in https://launchpad.net/~osomon/+archive/ubuntu/eoan-wallpapers/+packages in case you want to try it yourself
<seb128> k, got the error this time...
<willcooke> oSoMoN, will test
<seb128> Laney, k, patches makes ubiquity start fine and I clicked 'install Ubuntu' which did bring me to the keyboard selection screen (so lock on that try apparently)
<seb128> that's in virtualbox
<seb128> shell menus also are working
<seb128> so yeah, sucess, that's an improvement
<Laney> cool
<seb128> *no* lock* (sorry)
<seb128> those who got the lock, is that qemu/kvm?
<seb128> or did anyone got it on real hardware?
<seb128> (still needs to be fixed but could hint if it's really a lower stack/driver problem)
<Laney> qemu/kvm yes
<seb128> k, let me grab some lunch and I do a real hardware try on the inspiron
<jibel> i get the same behaviour than Laney with his patch
<jibel> the UI starts but is not responsive
<willcooke> oSoMoN, there are some 5's left in the contest xml
<willcooke> oh
<willcooke> ignore
<willcooke> thats the transition
<oSoMoN> seb128, I figured out why I couldn't submit a merge request targetting webext-devscripts on salsa: I had pushed my branch directly under my osomon-guest login, instead of forking the repo first
<oSoMoN> deleting my repo and forking it again means I'm now able to submit merge requests
<Trevinho> willcooke: you have been able to reproduce that lockup only doing reboots right? not with lock / unlock | logout / relogin?
<willcooke> Trevinho, I didnt try lock unlock, I will try it now
<Trevinho> willcooke: maybe more login/logout though
<Trevinho> so far I can't reproduce it in a vmware virtual machine (that using mesa stack, should not really much different from real hw)
<ogra> and try to wiggle the cable too !
<Trevinho> well, until the problem isn't in the dri driver ofc
<Trevinho> that would... lead to #notforus
<Trevinho> oSoMoN: oh, werid... It didn't allow you to MR even doing it manually?
<Trevinho> https://salsa.debian.org/osomon-guest/<foooo-project>/merge_requests/new
<oSoMoN> Trevinho, nope, it wouldn't allow me to select a target branch outsite my repo
<oSoMoN> but deleting the repo and forking it properly fixed it
<Laney> Trevinho: I can make that bug happen every time using qemu if I boot an ISO and apply that proposed patch of mine to fix the session https://paste.debian.net/1102492/
<Trevinho> Laney: "cool" :)
<Laney> well
<Laney> I think it's that bug anyway ¬_¬
<Trevinho> Laney: do you have a deb I can use to quickly test that?
<Trevinho> or well, is that applied to the iso already?
<Laney> no to both
<Laney> just install vim and hack /usr/bin/ubiquity-dm, it's only two lines
<Trevinho> Laney: okkk, I login, apply, re-login and bug?
<Laney> apply, then systemctl restart ubiquity
<willcooke> oSoMoN, wallpapers all look good
<seb128> oSoMoN, ah, good to know
<oSoMoN> willcooke, thanks for testing
<oSoMoN> Laney, would you mind doing a quick sanity check on my ubuntu-wallpapers changes? https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/ubuntu-wallpapers/eoan-community-wallpapers/+merge/373202
<oSoMoN> I *think* I'm allowed to push to lp:ubuntu-wallpapers, but before I do I wouldn't mind a review
<oSoMoN> and I can't upload, so someone will have to sponsor it
<Laney> oSoMoN: ok, will look in a bit
<seb128> Laney, do you want me to do taht one?
<seb128> I think you are busy enough on other things, I'm happy to do that review
<Laney> if you know how it's normally done, sure
<seb128> I knew but I can refresh that memory by looking at it I think :)
<Laney> okey dokey
<seb128> cool
<seb128> Laney, well that's assuming you are busy, but if you are done with other things and want to sneak it in between because you know exactly what to look for that's fine too, just let me know
 * seb128 stupidely underestimated the size of the vcs, I'm on 3g atm, looks like checkout is going to take a while :/
<seb128> oh, but oSoMoN said he could upload so I don't need to be the one merging
<Trevinho> willcooke: Laney's reproducer is indeed the same bug, so we've a reproducer
<willcooke> woot!
<willcooke> I cant get it to fail atm
<Trevinho> not so handy to be honest as it needs from live,
<seb128> oSoMoN, looks fine to me me, feel free to commit/upload
<oSoMoN> seb128, I'll commit but I can'
<oSoMoN> can't upload
<seb128> weird permissions set
<seb128> Laney, I did the review but I'm on sucky internet, can you just do the bzr-buildpackage --source && dput step when you have some time? (or I do it later once I'm back to a faster connection)
<Trevinho> sooooooooooooo... The hang, isn't an hang xD
<Trevinho> it's a grab somehwere I suppose
<Trevinho> now if X11 was so nice to tell us which one...
<hellsworth> good morning all
<Trevinho> hi hellsworth
<seb128> hey hellsworth, how are you today?
<seb128> did you manage to fix your laptop/have working wifi again?
<hellsworth> i'm ok. just finished reading the backlog :)
<seb128> Laney, unping for ubuntu-wallpapers, not needed anymore for good
<Laney> thanks!
<hellsworth> yeah so my laptop wifi works only on the 2.4GHz band. the strength is usable but not great (16Mb/s when it should be 250)
<seb128> hellsworth, you read IRC day backlog on start of day? brave you!
<hellsworth> it's not *that* long
<seb128> right
<hellsworth> also i think i've seen the lock/unlock bug.. or similar. i've noticed that sometimes when i boot my system and log in, my mouse works but i can't click anything and keyboard doesn't work - is this the same thing yall are talking about?
<seb128> I sometime do read irclogs.ubuntu.com logs for the 10 past days when I'm back for holidays, that can take a while :)
<seb128> hellsworth, looks similar
<Trevinho> hellsworth: yeah, we got a reproducer now :)
<hellsworth> well i'm also new, so it's helpful to see what everyone's chatting about to get a feel for the daily issues
<hellsworth> yeah ok that's great to hear there's a fix!
<Trevinho> something is grabbing the screen, and I don't think is the shell though
<Trevinho> no fix...
<Trevinho> just a way to get it consistently
<hellsworth> oh sorry.. reproducer
<Trevinho> the sad thing is that I can get only in a temporary vm... so... :/
<hellsworth> and you need it on hw? i am happy to try and reproduce on my laptop
<seb128> Trevinho, did you try to install ubiquity and start ubiquity.service on a real system?
<Trevinho> hellsworth: no, a vm is fine, but here I can get only in a vm that is run in live mode... so... a bit annoying
<Trevinho> seb128: that's what I was trying right now
<Trevinho> no luck so far but...
<hellsworth> ah ok if you need another person to test, please let me know
<seb128> well, it's still unclear but seems report are only from qemu/kvm
<seb128> I had no hang in virtualbox
<seb128> so maybe need to do a full install in a vm and try then?
<Trevinho> seb128: have you tried to follow the reproducer in vbox?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> it didn't hang
<Trevinho> seb128: I mean the l_aney's reproducer
<seb128> restarting ubiquity service?
<popeycore> willcooke: had that hang again. I was clicking something in chrome, and had lxd building a snap
<seb128> or did he get another one?
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah, fixing the service, restarting it
<popeycore> willcooke: and checked the clock - didnt update at all. it's properly wedged
<seb128> yes
<seb128> Trevinho, yes, as said no hang in virtualbox
<seb128> well I tried only once, but I could click on the installer button
<seb128> and do next
<seb128> and open shell menus
<willcooke> popeycore, ok, might still be related.  T_revinho is working on that atm
<seb128> sounds different though, the one from Marco is a grab and the shell isn't frozen
<seb128> but who knows
<jibel> seb128, Trevinho I can reproduce the issue on bare metal, so it is not specific to qemu
<Trevinho> seb128: I'm getting frozen shell on input side only
<seb128> jibel, k, good to know
<seb128> so it's racy I guess
<oSoMoN> Trevinho, I have an eoan VM in virtualbox where I'm frequently seeing the hang on reboot
<Trevinho> jibel: sure, sure... Thje problem is not *where*, but how the place is workable/debuggable easier :)
<oSoMoN> if I can help
<jibel> qemu it is then
<seb128> oSoMoN, you got pinged on #ubuntu-release about enigmail btw
<Trevinho> basically to verify we're on the same page... from a tty/ssh just try run DISPLAY=:0 gedit if that opens works
<Trevinho> I mean, we're on the same issue
<Trevinho> that is a grab causing impossibility to interact with the shell, but it does repainting
<seb128> popey's one is probably different since the panel clock isn't updating for him
<Laney> one at a time eh
<seb128> indeed
<Trevinho> :)
<seb128> Trevinho, let's focus on the installer one
<Trevinho> yep, that's what I'm in
<Trevinho> which is also Will's one
<seb128> let's fix that and then see if we still have issues
<willcooke> good plan
<seb128> jibel, what bug did you reproduce on real hardware/how btw?
<seb128> just to make sure we are on the same page
<popeycore> :+1:
<Trevinho> popeycore: anyway just try to see if you can open anything on display from a tty when you get that
<jibel> seb128, ubiquity-dm not starting then I cannot even boot to the live session
<popeycore> Trevinho: will do next time
<popeycore> thanks
<popeycore> (I think it's unlikely, looks like it's triggering something deeper like i915 here, so maybe unrelated)
<seb128> jibel, what happen when you can't boot to the live session? or do you get it but can't interact with the session?
<seb128> jibel, the issue we are speaking about is after applying the ubiquity fix from L_aney which fixes the -dm loading, then you can't interact with the -dm dialogs/menus
<oSoMoN> Trevinho, I was testing the ubuntu-wallpapers update in that eoan VM earlier, I set the slideshow wallpaper and changed the duration to 5 secs for each wallpaper to better visualize it, and after a reboot of the VM mouse clicks and keyboard interaction didn't work, but the wallpapers were changing as expected, so repainting works as you stated
<Trevinho> oSoMoN: ok, cool. Yeah, same grabbing issue
<Trevinho> if we just had X to let us know who's grabbing...
<oSoMoN> Trevinho, let me know if I can help debugging, I can reproduce it fairly reliably
<Trevinho> oSoMoN: by luck no Alt+f2 working right? (same for willcooke)
<oSoMoN> also, I think I left the VM running in the background for some time, so the lock screen kicked in, and unlocking worked and the grab was gone
<Trevinho> seb128: so, running ubiquity in an installed machine doesn't work... As it doesn't if you launch the live from qemu
<Trevinho> seb128: maybe using the same kernel option would start though...
<Laney> if it's the same as the one I had with the 'is not responding' dialog then you can trigger those easily
<Trevinho> Laney: yes it is
<Laney> so just make that happen, that breaks the shell for me
<Trevinho> Laney: sure, it does here as well, but to debug properly I preferred to have a consistent place instead that have to reload the machine
<Laney> and I got a bit of a better backtrace on the issue
<Trevinho> and.... now I'm out of space :(
<Trevinho> Laney: yeah, I also got, but it's definetely not a thread hanging issue
<Trevinho> everything is waiting on poll, so all good
<Laney> https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/issues/1607
<Laney> different bt there
<Trevinho> ah, didn't see that, although might be different
<oSoMoN> Trevinho, just reproduced the hang, what do I do to provide useful info?
<Trevinho> oSoMoN: well, alt+f2 works in that situation for you?
<oSoMoN> Trevinho, nope
<oSoMoN> both keyboard and mouse are grabbed, it seems
<Trevinho> oSoMoN: yeah, same that happens here, so need to hack JS code to see where this is triggering, and that's what I'm doing here, but a bit slowly as I need to prepare things locally, upload to the VM and...
<Trevinho> test
<Trevinho> which is not how i like to work :)
<seb128> Trevinho, why don't you debug it with the non-responsive-dialog case on your normal desktop?
<oSoMoN> yeah, that's painful, I sympathize
<Trevinho> seb128: mh, not sure is the same
<Laney> you just said it was
<Trevinho> Laney: I said it was the same of your *qemu* reproducer
<Trevinho> not that one (which I wasn't either aware of)
<Trevinho> till you linekd
<Laney> ok, I said "'is not responding' dialog" though
<seb128> k, so back at "one at the time, and hopefully they are all fixed with the same change" :)
<Laney> I bet 10€ that it is the same one
<Trevinho> I wish too, but don't want to play the luck :)
 * oSoMoN sees 10€ notes flying left and right
<willcooke> ;D
<oSoMoN> Trevinho, and I confirm that after letting the lockscreen kick in, the grab is gone
 * oSoMoN goes to PTA meeting, laterz
<Trevinho> oSoMoN: yeah, so the shell does own that...
 * Trevinho dances with the guiltyyyy
<Trevinho> found what it is at least here
<Trevinho> anyone with hanging system here?
<Laney> got a VM if that's useful
<Trevinho> Laney: at login or as I have?
<Laney> the try / install screen
<Trevinho> ah ok same as me then
<Laney> can SIGSTOP something to get the bad dialog
<Trevinho> I think that's another case though
<Trevinho> here isn't the shell grabbing
<Laney> what's grabbing to display that modal dialog?
<Laney> describe the thing you were going to ask someone to do and I'll try it, then we know
<Trevinho> Laney: do this xwininfo -root -tree -int when yuo've the grabbed state
<Trevinho> we should definetely make ubiquity log with journalctl though instad of using that file...
<Laney> ffs
<Laney> how often does the window get pinged
<Trevinho> iirc  quite often, but don't remmeber the number, altough first time might take a while before alerting you
<Trevinho> Laney: when you've a grabbed dialog, see if alt+f2 works for you, but in any case tell me the of windows
<Laney> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/trhPT9TyG6/
<Trevinho> Laney: what about alt+f2, super+v?
<Laney> run works but it's really slow
<Laney> due to shell spamming the cpu I guess
<Trevinho> Laney: so yeah, another bug indeed
<Trevinho> in that case the shell has the grab, while here anther client has it
<Laney> there is no active grab according to XF86LogGrabInfo
<Laney> interesting
<Trevinho> Laney: so what makes the grab in the installer case is ibus-x11, but still I don't know exactly what part of it
<Trevinho> willcooke, oSoMoN: I killing ibus-x11 should fix your hang
<willcooke> Trevinho, cool, I still cant get it to hang, but I'm still trying
<willcooke> yesterday it was 1 in 5, today < 1 in 40
<sarnold> Trevinho, I haven't got a clue what you're doing, but I'm wondering if this is related? https://usn.ubuntu.com/4134-2/
<Trevinho> sarnold: doesn't look like that
<Trevinho> Laney: so... it's a compartecipation of shell and ibus, not making the shell to load ibus stuff doesn't cause the issue as well, so I supposeee.. that it's like we're running ibus too early whent the shell has not the grab control yet and ibus takes it...
<sarnold> Trevinho: alright, cool; good luck, happy bug hunting :)
 * Trevinho is happy to be able to just do a rsync to test his shell changes at least :P
<Laney> gnome-shell did get some changes around restarting ibus this cycle
<Laney> and in ubiquity-dm we are starting it before starting gnome-shell
<Laney> this bug doesn't happen if you remove starting ibus from ubiquity-dm
<Laney> and ibus does still get started
<Trevinho> Laney: indeed is a such race, but... that would not fix the case for the desktop
<Trevinho> Laney: so we should be better at handling ibus in shell
<Trevinho> I've some more progresses, but need to check more
<Laney> you think we should continue to start ibus externally?
<Trevinho> Laney: nope, I'm not saying this, we can indeed make the shell do it, but still the shell should be stronger if this doesn't happen, as few changes to the shell also make this not happen too
<Laney> ok, sounded like pushing back on my suggestion, just wanted to clarify
<Trevinho> Laney: sure, in the session side though, we also launch it externally these days?
<Laney> see bin/ubiquity-dm
<Trevinho> Laney: yeah, I saw that (and I had to hack it to my shell to run), but what I'm saying is that: are we running it externally also in normal sessions, right?
<Laney> not that I know, but maybe I don't know
<Laney> in my systemd-cgls here it's all from gnome-shell
<Trevinho> cause this is definetely a race right now, so we need to make sure we handle the race in both cases, not assuming that we only run properly with no ibus
<Trevinho> ok, so ... well I think what we have in ubiquity is a good test case :)
<Trevinho> and.... I think I just saw what's wrong
<Laney> very good
<Laney> I'm still going to stop ubiquity-dm from doing it, but feel free to supply additional protections
<Trevinho> Laney: indeed, that's fine, but I need it not to do it yet as I think it would fix the issue on session side
<Laney> only thing I can see is if it gets dbus activated before the shell starts it
<Trevinho> which might happen when any other gtk app arrives before
<Laney> could do, I'm not sure how early in the sequence gnome-shell is doing this
<Trevinho> Laney: consider that if we make react gnome-shell keyboard later to the ibus connection this issue disappear, so I mean... This is supposed not to happen anyways
<Laney> like I say, feel free to fix it
<Laney> it'd be good if you are right, because the fix I'm doing doesn't explain the bugs others are seeing
<Trevinho> of coruse I'm right :-D
<Laney> :-)
<Laney> ok, night, got to go hit some sticks with some other sticks
<Trevinho> anddddd... fixed :)
<Trevinho> willcooke: confirmed your bug is the same I reproduced in the VM... as that is ^
<willcooke> \m/
<willcooke> Nice work Trevinho
<willcooke> I've given up trying to reproduce it
<Trevinho> not the same as popey's though :(
<Trevinho> that looks more related to the card
<willcooke> yeah, his has something to do with lxd IMO
<Trevinho> Laney: for tomorrow... https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/issues/1710
<willcooke> Trevinho, I have it in the stuck state
<willcooke> alt-f2 doesnt do anything
<Trevinho> willcooke: you can free it by tty/ssh to it and killall ibus :)
<willcooke> Trevinho, as my normal user?
<Trevinho> willcooke: yep
<willcooke> $ killall ibus
<willcooke> ibus: no process found
<willcooke> test@test-Inspiron-3137:~$ ps aux | grep ibus
<willcooke> test      1852  0.0  0.2 384588  8288 ?        Sl   19:04   0:00 ibus-daemon --panel disable -r --xim
<willcooke> test      1860  0.0  0.1 236476  7148 ?        Sl   19:04   0:00 /usr/lib/ibus/ibus-dconf
<willcooke> test      1862  0.0  0.7 273008 28772 ?        Sl   19:04   0:01 /usr/lib/ibus/ibus-extension-gtk3
<willcooke> test      1870  0.0  0.6 197572 24964 ?        Sl   19:04   0:00 /usr/lib/ibus/ibus-x11 --kill-daemon
<willcooke> test      1875  0.0  0.1 236316  7360 ?        Sl   19:04   0:00 /usr/lib/ibus/ibus-portal
<willcooke> test      3330  0.0  0.0   9032   980 pts/0    S+   19:38   0:00 grep --color=auto ibus
<willcooke> Trevinho, ibus-x11 ?
<Trevinho> ibos-daemon
<willcooke> kk
<willcooke> Trevinho, yay! worked!
<Trevinho> willcooke: :)
<willcooke> Trevinho, nice one! \m/
<Trevinho> I'm proposing the fix upstream right now
<Trevinho> well the issue first
<willcooke> ace!  Thanks a lot Trevinho
<Trevinho> but the code fixing it is already in my diffs
<willcooke> and with that, I can call it a night!
<Trevinho> :)
<willcooke> see you tomorrow gang, when we will no doubt fix another bug :)
<Trevinho> we've sooooo many... :-D
<willcooke> hehe
<willcooke> job for life :)
<willcooke> night all
<oSoMoN> Trevinho, I know I'm late to the party, just back at the keyboard… one more data point: when I reproduce the grab, killing ibus-daemon seems to indeed release it, but it's not instantaneous, it takes a few secs for it to be released
<Trevinho> oSoMoN: yeah, might be because of reloading, but I've just pushed the fix upstream
<Trevinho> well proposed upstream
<Trevinho> oSoMoN: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/merge_requests/743/diffs
<Trevinho> not sure if making a PPA for testing
<seb128> oSoMoN, Trevinho, haha, I told Gunnar/here the other day that I was blaming ibus since it started soon after we updated it (and there were some ibus warning in the journal from the first reports)
<seb128> Trevinho, well done!
<Trevinho> thanks :)
<oSoMoN> Trevinho, congrats man, that was a tricky one, and yes a test PPA would be welcome
<oSoMoN> I can definitely reproduce reliably the hang, so I could confirm the fix if there were test packages
<Trevinho> ok, way time to stop... bug squashed, good night
<seb128> Trevinho, 'night!
<hellsworth> I need to take off just a bit early today to run an errand before picking up my daughter so see you lovely folks tomorrow!
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-09-26
<didrocks> good morning
<jibel> Hi everyone
<didrocks> salut jibel
<jibel> Bonjour didrocks
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<pieq> Salut tout le monde !
<pieq> jibel, is 19.10 beta out yet? Is it the same image as in http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/406/builds ?
<didrocks> hey oSoMoN, salut pieq
<jibel> pieq, yeah but it's broken, we need a new gnome-shell
<jibel> pieq, bonjour :)
<pieq> jibel, so should we wait to start testing?
<jibel> pieq, actually latest image with the fix of ubiquity seems to be working so you can start testing.
<jibel> pieq, it's build 20190926 on the tracker
<jibel> (id 406)
<oSoMoN> salut pieq, didrocks, jibel
<pieq> jibel, merci ! downloading now
<dupondje> Any idea's why a Qt software (keepassxc) resolution is broken on a HiDPi screen since 2-3 days (not many updates last days)
<pieq> dupondje, on what version of Ubuntu?
<pieq> and what version of keepassxc?
<dupondje> Eoan
<dupondje> 2.4.3+dfsg.1-1
<dupondje> On Wayland btw, if that matters
<pieq> dupondje, that's a lot of new software there :)
<pieq> and Eoan is not even released yet, so it's moving a lot I assume
<dupondje> its not moving that much anymore :)
<dupondje> QT_AUTO_SCREEN_SCALE_FACTOR=0 keepassxc
<dupondje> fixes it btw. weird
<dupondje> aha found the cause :) nvm
<pieq> dupondje, what was it?
<dupondje> pieq: I had export QT_AUTO_SCREEN_SCALE_FACTOR=0 in my .profile, but some script created .bash_profile 2 days ago... which causes .profile not to be rread
<dupondje> ah well :)
<pieq> whoo, kernel panic on latest Eoan image
<marcustomlinson> morning desktoppers
<oSoMoN> morning marcustomlinson
<didrocks> hey marcustomlinson
<seb128> gooood morning desktopers
<didrocks> salut seb128
<marcustomlinson> hey seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks, hey marcustomlinson, how are you today?
<marcustomlinson> good thanks, it's friday :)
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<didrocks> seb128: I'm fine, yourself?
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, en forme ?
<seb128> didrocks, I'm good, as marcustomlinson said it's sort of friday for me too :)
<oSoMoN> la nuit fut courte, mais ça va plutôt bien
<seb128> :-/
<seb128> short night, long day, right? good luck!
<oSoMoN> nah, days are always too short
<seb128> they can also feel long when you lack sleep, but yeah
<oSoMoN> I'm not feeling so badly sleep-deprived, fortunately
<willcooke> moin
<seb128> hey willcooke, how are you?
<willcooke> hey seb128, feeling good that Trevinho found that lock up bug :)
<willcooke> good work!
<seb128> he's the man!
<seb128> he and Laney rocked the fixes this week
<willcooke> \m/  what a team
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<oSoMoN> good morning willcooke
<willcooke> hihi
<oSoMoN> I second this, great work by Trevinho and Laney
<oSoMoN> chrisccoulson, thanks for publishing the firefox update!
<Laney> morning
<oSoMoN> and a reminder that the chromium-browser update for xenial and bionic is ready for publication
<oSoMoN> hi Laney
<Laney> hey oSoMoN
<Laney> you well?
<oSoMoN> yeah, all good on this side of the Pyrenees
<oSoMoN> you?
<seb128> hey Laney, how is it going?
<Laney> hey seb128, you good too?
<Laney> nice here, it is kind of sunny today for a change :>
<seb128> Laney, I'm good :-)
<seb128> still raining here, going to be that way for a while apparently...
<Laney> :(
<seb128> Laney, thx for ubiquity & gdm fixes you worked on this week, with the Trevinho fixes it feels like you are on top of the issues mostly atm :)
<Laney> thanks
<Laney> it's been a good one for fixing bugs that we introduced ;-)
<Laney> I asked for ftp access to the gnome server, going to have to make upstream releases for gdm and stuff
<seb128> ah, nice
<seb128> halfline is on paternity leave I think (if I remember correctly what I read on IRC some days ago)
<Laney> yes
<Laney> so we sort of take over his stuff
<Laney> 😈
<seb128> b:)
<seb128> (changing location, brb)
<seb128> oSoMoN, what's the issue with the jsunit tests? it's not listed red on anything on update_excuses
<seb128> why do we need to retry them?
<oSoMoN> seb128, only the enigmail tests, not the jsunit ones
<oSoMoN> but the trigger for the retry needs to be jsunit
<seb128> oh, right, I read that the wrong way for some reason, sorry
<oSoMoN> nw
<seb128> oSoMoN, should that automatically happen as a reaction of the new version upload though?
<seb128> ah, but the new jsunit is only in proposed
<seb128> ignore that, doing the trigger :p
<oSoMoN> thanks
<seb128> done now
<Trevinho> morning!
 * Laney nods Trevinho 
<Trevinho> Laney: hhhhheeeeyy
<Laney> what is up
<Trevinho> Laney: good, happy to be able to find the cause for the lockup... thanks to your broken setup :-).
<Trevinho> on that, do we have time to prepare salsa + ubuntu?
<Trevinho> I quickly did a ppa but I can shape if we want in now
<Laney> not for the beta I don't think
<Laney> the iso works anyway, can wait for first reviews
<Laney> imho
<Laney> good work on that
<Laney> 🤘
<Trevinho> yeah ir does not reliably but should mostly do. up to you guys
<Laney> go ping Carlos or someone ;-)
<oSoMoN> Trevinho, I confirmed that packages in the silo fix the grab for me
<oSoMoN> (and good morning, too!)
<Trevinho> oSoMoN: buen día!
<Trevinho> and good to hear
<Laney> laney@nightingale> ssh iainl@master.gnome.org
<Laney> Creating home directory for iainl.
<Laney> got the elite access now
<seb128> hey Trevinho, how are you? well done on figuring out the issue!
<seb128> Trevinho, did you check if it also fix the 'dialog not responding' case from L_aney?
<Trevinho> Laney: yeah it's nice... sometimes I would like to use it for doing releases that are waiting maintainers for ages, but I never risked 😅
<seb128> Laney, welcome in the club :-)
<Trevinho> seb128: nope, but hardly can be the same.
<seb128> Trevinho, right...
<Laney> unfortunate!
<Laney> and it means I'm 10€ down ;-)
<jibel> in 19.10 we removed the snap of gnome-system-monitor but in previous release the upgrader was installing the snap and removing the deb. What do we do now?
<jibel> remove it from the list of snaps to transition and reinstall the deb is the snap is installed?
<jibel> if*
<Laney> does the normal release upgrade install the .deb?
<jibel> no
<Laney> because.......
<Laney> it has a static list?
<jibel> yes, and we have no way to know if the snap have been installed during an upgrade or manually and intentionally
<seb128> if the deb and the snap are installed the deb is first in the path right?
<jibel> let me check on a default installation
<Laney> the code in ubuntu-release-upgrader checks if it is tracking the stable/ubuntu-XX.YY channel
<Laney> which is good enough for 'was installed automatically'
<Laney> (at least from a quick reading of it)
<jibel> seb128, /snap/bin is last in $PATH; so the deb should be launched first
<seb128> ignore me, Laney's reply is more useful :)
<Laney> well it doesn't have support for removing snaps
<Laney> but I think it could do that if it was decided that is work worth doing
<jibel> or we keep the snap, just remove the package from the list.
<Laney> yes of course
<jibel> much simpler
<jibel> and safe
<Laney> half arsed
<Laney> but sure
<jibel> seb128, willcooke ^ WDYT ?
<jibel> I'll file a bug anyway
<seb128> kenvandine, ^ since you are the one who triggered the change :p
<seb128> as long as we install the deb the users at least get the right experience
<willcooke> hmm
<seb128> I don't have a strong opinion on snap clean, if we can do it without too much work that would be nice, it's probably not important enough to make it a priority though
<willcooke> I think making the upgrader remove the snap is better, but feels too late to make that work reliably?
<Laney> because?
<willcooke> just seems like a big change at this point
<willcooke> but if you think its doable...
<Laney> for snap in remove list: if snap installed, if snap tracking ubuntu/..., remove snap
<Laney> dunno, might turn out to eb harder, but it doesn't *feel* like it would be to me
<willcooke> oh
<willcooke> well
<willcooke> I thought it would be harder than that :)
<Laney> that's basically what it is for upgrades
<Laney> one second
<Laney> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-release-upgrader/trunk/view/head:/DistUpgrade/DistUpgradeQuirks.py#L815
<seb128> jibel, do you feel like having a go at doing the change to remove it?
<jibel> please add your conclusion to bug 1845485
<ubot5> bug 1845485 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "Remove gnome-system-monitor from deb to snap transition" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1845485
<jibel> seb128, yeah after beta
<Laney> do we have a comment in the seeds to sync that list in there btw?
<Laney> not sure I knew about it before now
<seb128> jibel, thx
<Laney> yes
<Laney> good!
<jibel> in the seed it's just snap:<package>
<seb128> jibel, thx for fixing the emoji font in minimal btw, I think it makes sense to have those even in 'corporate' installs nowadays
<Laney> yeh, I was just wondering if the seed told you to update the upgrader as well
<Laney> and it does :>
<seb128> keeeeennnnn
<Laney> maybe every snap line should have a comment on it :p
<jibel> and a git hook to send you a reminder when one changed a line with snap:
<Laney> yes, now we're thinking smart
<jibel> well, in a few month AI will fix it for us
<Laney> git hook to trigger a sentient robot to copy the text over
<seb128> Laney, do you mind if I re-purpose your pango ffe bug as a version-blocker-ff one? (and if it's fine can you just unsubscribe release team so they don't get spammed)
<seb128> I can open a new one if you prefer
<Laney> yes sure, can you give me the number so I can unsubscribe the team?
<seb128> Laney, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pango1.0/+bug/1842643
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1842643 in pango1.0 (Ubuntu) "[ffe] Update to 1.44.6" [Wishlist,Won't fix]
<seb128> thx
<Laney> GONE
<seb128> excellent! :)
<Wimpress> didrocks jibel Is ZFS support going to feature in the beta?
<jibel> Wimpress, no, not in the beta
<jibel> Laney, did you have time to start reviewing the MP for zfs in ubiqutiy?
<Wimpress> jibel: Thanks. Will it make final?
<jibel> I hope so
<GunnarHj> Hello seb128, Great that ubiquity is in shape again. :)
<GunnarHj> But I'm still bothered by this attempt to add a language:
<GunnarHj> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/localechooser/2.71ubuntu4
<GunnarHj> It doesn't show up. Probably there is more into it. Do you possibly know what that would be?
<seb128> GunnarHj, sorry but I don't, maybe check with #ubuntu-installer, or look to the /var/log/install/dm log? (there are some wsarnings there about languages iirc)
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok, I'll try those ways. Thanks.
<seb128> np
<Laney> jibel: not yet, been fixing other things, likely to be tomorrow
<kenvandine> sigh...
<willcooke> hi kenvandine!
<kenvandine> hey willcooke
<marcustomlinson> hey kenvandine, why the sigh?
<kenvandine> the deb to snap to deb transition issue
<marcustomlinson> ah right
<GunnarHj> seb128: I was wrong: "Ślůnski" does show up in Ubiquity, and I could "Try Ubuntu" with it. :)
<GunnarHj> As you said there are indeed a couple of complaints in /var/log/installer/debug, and AFAICT that's the usual Python complaints about certain locales. In this case it complains about bn_BD and szl_PL, and it's bug #1646260.
<ubot5> bug 1646260 in localechooser (Ubuntu) "Locale names should always include the codeset component" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1646260
<seb128> k
<seb128> on that note I drop offline for some hours for travelling, see you later
<hellsworth> good morning btw
<didrocks> hey hellsworth
<hellsworth> how are things didrocks?
<didrocks> hellsworth: things are going well, yourself? :)
<hellsworth> quite good. enjoying my mornnig coffee :)
<didrocks> heh
<hellsworth> my laptop is on 19.10. It's plugged into the power and I can tell that at least physically the power is recognized since the led next to the power port on the laptop is lit up. However, the battery icon in the top bar doesn't indicate that it's charging at all. Shouldn't there be some indication?
<Laney> yes
<Laney> does upower know it is (upower -d)?
<hellsworth> nope. it says state: discharging
<hellsworth> i have a meeting in 3 min and i think the battery will be fine either way for the 45 min duration
<Laney> /sys/class/power_supply/BAT0/status ?
<mgedmin> hellsworth: what does upower -d say about when the status was last updated?
<mgedmin> I once had a scare when upower showed me low battery for about 60 seconds right after resuming my laptop from suspend (it was plugged in while suspended and was actually charged to 100%)
<oSoMoN> I'm calling it a day, back for more tomorrow, those of you who are out tomorrow have a great week-end!
<hellsworth> Laney, mgedmin here's the output of upower -d
<hellsworth> https://pastebin.com/AuhkFFSV
<hellsworth> so during my hangouts meeting, the battery icon didn't change and still says 97%. so i know that it IS charging.
<hellsworth> otherwise the percentage would have dropped
<hellsworth> Laney, $ cat /sys/class/power_supply/BAT0/status
<hellsworth> Unknown
<Laney> suspicious!
<hellsworth> indeed
<ogra> encrypted battery !
<hellsworth> a reboot with power plugged in, shows that the battery is at 100% and charging. if I unplug the power, the charging icon goes away and it says the battery is at 97%
<hellsworth> plugging the power back in, shows the battery is at 100% and charging again.
<hellsworth> rebooting without the power plugged in reproduces the situation where there is no change if you plug in the power
<hellsworth> i'm going to file a bug
<hellsworth> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upower/+bug/1845532
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1845532 in upower (Ubuntu) "power icon does not indicate charging if booted without power connected" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> I'd say to start with the kernel if the kernel's state is not right
<hellsworth> Laney, I found lots of logs in journalctl that look like they could point to the root cause and attached them to the bug. Indeed many of them are kernel logs.
<hellsworth> can i not edit my comments in launchpad?
<sarnold> hellsworth: I don't think so, just the description and title. there's a 'hide' button but I've heard that it might only hide your posts from you. I've not been brave enough to click it on a 'real bug' to find out what happpens..
 * kenvandine just filled a warranty claim on the SSD.  So annoying
<hellsworth> sarnold, it looks like if i hide one of my comments, then that comment alone is just not displayed to others. i still see my hidden comment but it's grey'd out
<sarnold> hellsworth: aha! thanks for testing :D
<hellsworth> my pleasure! if i can't edit my comments, I want to at least be able to hide the ones that turn out to not be as helpful as I once thought it was :)
<hellsworth> kenvandine, https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/quadrapassel/merge_requests/15
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 15 in quadrapassel "snap: Update yaml to use GNOME extension" [Opened]
<kenvandine> hellsworth: needs rebasing
<hellsworth> done
<willcooke> The new desktop beta iso is ready for testing if anyone has a mo
<kenvandine> Thanks
<hellsworth> ooh i'd like to give it a whirl
<willcooke> ace, thanks hellsworth
<willcooke> go here:  http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/406/builds/200088/testcases
<willcooke> download the ISo from the link on that page to make sure you get the right one
<willcooke> then pick a test from the list
<willcooke> you can click on the test for instructions, and to see if anyone else is already doing it
<willcooke> if you pick one, mark it as in progress, so we dont dupe too much
<hellsworth> sounds good!
<hellsworth> testing in qemu is ok?
<hellsworth> or do all of these need to be on baremetal?
<willcooke> vm is fine
<willcooke> its good to get a mi
<willcooke> mix
<willcooke> I'd doing it on metal though
<willcooke> ((I'm
<willcooke> gah
<willcooke> **I'm
<hellsworth> how do you mark a line item as being in progress?
<willcooke> click on the test and then at the bottom should be a form to fill in
<willcooke> its possible that we need to add you to some more groups before that will work
<willcooke> e.g. http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/406/builds/200088/testcases/1305/results
<willcooke> scroll to the bottom, what do you see
<hellsworth> oh i see. i was able to mark one as in progress
<willcooke> oops, alt f4 the wrong keyboard :)
<willcooke> hmmmm, either my USB stick is hosed, or something is very wrong
<hellsworth> yeah i got a failed to boot from device
<willcooke> hmm
<hellsworth> but this is in virt-manager
<hellsworth> i *just* setup qemu and virt-manager so i'm downloading 19.04 iso now to make sure that the vm setup is good, to be sure
<hellsworth> no i had made a silly mistake pointing to the wrong iso. the build 200088 you pointed me to seems to boot
<willcooke> hmm, well that wasnt good either.  My session crashed
<sarnold> willcooke: you missed this while you were crashing < hellsworth> no i had made a silly mistake pointing to the wrong iso. the build 200088 you pointed me to seems to boot
<willcooke> sarnold, ah!  nice one, thanks
<hellsworth> willcooke, i'm trying http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/406/builds/200088/testcases/1307/results but when i boot the image i am booted to the "try ubuntu" or "install ubuntu" screen. F6 does nothing if i go down either path so i feel like i'm missing something here..
<willcooke> hellsworth, ah, that's probably because you have or don't have secure boot enabled
<hellsworth> do i need secure boot?
<willcooke> I think that menu will only show up in non secure boot mode
<willcooke> s'fine, let me test it on read hardware, it's probably easier
<hellsworth> hmm ok i'll go look for another test case then
<hellsworth> actually, i didn't realize the time. i need to go pick up my daughter from daycare. but i'll gladly pick up a test case tomorrow
<willcooke> np, cheers hellsworth
<hellsworth> "Install (manual partitioning re-using home partition) in Ubuntu Desktop amd64 in Eoan Daily " seems like a good one for non-secure boot vms :)
<willcooke> yeah ,good plan
<hellsworth> wait willcooke i'm off tomorrow (swap day)
<hellsworth> i over volunteered myself
<hellsworth> sorry about that
<willcooke> np hellsworth, have a good one
<sarnold> woot long weekend :D
<hellsworth> in general though, i'm happy to test beta isos :)
<willcooke> you say that now
<willcooke> ....
<willcooke> :)
<hellsworth> i enjoy testing. girl scouts honor :)
<willcooke> wait 'til it's the day before release at 4am
<hellsworth> seriously though, next week i can help test the isos if you still need additional hands
<hellsworth> :)
<willcooke> cool, thanks
<hellsworth> ok cheers!
<willcooke> jibel, is the casper crash I just got when trying to use luks the one you mentioned earlier?
 * willcooke 's house echos with the sound of "screenreader on"
<willcooke> jibel, correction, the FDE does seem to work, it's "free software only" that shits the bed
<willcooke> I give up, I can't think straight anymore.
<willcooke> Thanks for testing Wimpress
<willcooke> I think it's good enough for beta
<willcooke> probably going to start late tomorrow
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-09-27
<Wimpress> Happy to help o/
<didrocks> good morning
<pieq> Morning desktoppers!
<didrocks> hey pieq
<pieq> jibel, so I raised this issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bug/1845582 but I cannot assign it to you for some reason.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1845582 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Installation tests – Indicate when using UEFI or Legacy BIOS mode" [Undecided,New]
<pieq> and I was wondering if there was a plan to make the UEFI boot screen as nice as the Legacy BIOS version (if that's possible). At least to be able to select the language/locale for the live session
<pieq> salut didrocks :)
<jibel> pieq, that's a good point. I don't know how to best differenciate uefi and legacy test cases. We don't want to duplicate the tests. Maybe just add a couple of uefi tests (+sb) and everything else is legacy
<jibel> otherwise we'll never know if the test has been run in legacy or uefi mode
<pieq> jibel, indeed
<pieq> jibel, do we have numbers in terms of what people use nowadays? I haven't used legacy BIOS in ages
<pieq> but I might not be the typical user :D
<jibel> pieq, yes we do.
<jibel> pieq, it's 50/50
<pieq> interesting
<pieq> I don't know if it's easy to reproduce what we have for Legacy BIOS in UEFI mode... IIRC, for Legacy BIOS we use a Grub with gfxmode
<RAOF> We should be able to be even fancier, because we can let the UEFI firmware leave the framebuffer in place.
<RAOF> cf: Window 10's spinner.
<pieq> RAOF, that would be great! Cause I feel the user experienced has regressed when moving from Legacy to UEFI. That sad black and white Grub menu looking at me...
<pieq> and it's even worse on 4k screens, like the one on the XPS 13... the entries are so small!
<pieq> RAOF, when you mean "even fancier", what does in include? I'm looking at https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB/Tips_and_tricks#Visual_configuration but I don't really understand if there are things that are UEFI-specific
<RAOF> pieq: The reverse of that; rather than having GRUB set a mode, you can use the mode that the UEFI firmware has set (and keep the contents) and draw on it.
<RAOF> So the limit is how much rendering you want to do; seamless transitions from POST to GRUB to GDM should be possible.
<pieq> RAOF, is it the technique used for "flicker free" boot sequence as shown by https://archive.fosdem.org/2019/schedule/event/flickerfree/ ?
<RAOF> Yeah, that'd be it.
<pieq> RAOF, "seamless transition" you mean no black screen between each step? But could the options currently in Legacy BIOS Grub screen (select language, select to install "free software only" mode, etc.) be used for UEFI mode?
<RAOF> Yes. You can do arbitrary drawing to the efi framebuffer if you want.
<RAOF> All you need is some rasteriser!
<pieq> errrr.... ok? :D
<pieq> I'm always concerned when a sentence startts with "all you need is" or "simply do...."  :)
<RAOF> That is indeed the trick!
<pieq> RAOF, https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Changes/FlickerFreeBoot
<pieq> there are some interesting info there
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers, and happy Friday!
<didrocks> happy Friday oSoMoN
<pieq> jibel, do you know the package name I have to use to file a bug against the GNOME settings?
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks, pieq, jibel
<oSoMoN> pieq, gnome-control-center
<RAOF> pieq: We actually don't need most of that work in order to make the GRUB menu better. We just have to *actually draw* the better grub menu :)
<pieq> merci oSoMoN !
<oSoMoN> de rien
<pieq> what about the welcome screen that is shown the first time the user logs into a freshly installed Ubuntu 19.10? The screen that suggests to connect to online accounts, setup location, etc.
<oSoMoN> pieq, gnome-initial-setup
<pieq> oSoMoN, merci ! Sorry for the stupid questions :S
<pieq> (and for the bugs I'm filing)
<oSoMoN> de rien! thanks for the bugs, and those are not stupid questions, there's no straightforward way to infer the name of a package from a running app
<pieq> oSoMoN, is it possible to re-run this initial screen after I closed it?
<oSoMoN> yes, definitely, let me dig in the code to find how
<oSoMoN> pieq, try deleting ~/.config/gnome-initial-setup-done
<pieq> oSoMoN, thanks
<oSoMoN> yw
<paride> Hi
<paride> Trevinho, so https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/merge_requests/1 didn't make it in Eoan, right?
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 1 in gnome-shell "Better mode extension support: status sync and disabling." [1. Feature, 5. Extensions, Merged]
<paride> asking as I saw your comment there about cherry-picking it for Bionic, back then :)
<jibel> Laney, another review of ubiquity https://code.launchpad.net/~jibel/ubiquity/+git/ubiquity/+merge/373302
<willcooke> yawn.  Moring all
<jibel> mornign willcooke
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<oSoMoN> good yawning willcooke
<Laney> helloooooooooooooooooo
<didrocks> hey Laney
<oSoMoN> hello Laney
<Laney> moin didrocks oSoMoN
<Laney> happy (checks to be sure) friday!
<Wimpress> o/
<willcooke> So it seems a lot of my problems with ISO testing *were* because my USB stick died.  That was very confusing for a while.
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<didrocks> oupss
<didrocks> Wimpress:
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> toomany wi*
<Wimpress> :-)
<pieq> willcooke, always annoying when it happens!
<pieq> (and good morning!)
<jibel> willcooke, also this beta is far from being good
<jibel> there's still a couple of weeks to make is awesome :)
<jibel> it*
<willcooke> jibel, yeah I found quite a few problems.  Most were in the installer I found.  What about you?
<jibel> willcooke, all the things reported yesterday. grub, casper, ubiquity mainlly
<willcooke> oki
<jibel> apart from that nothing really important
<willcooke> It looks like T_revinho's "lock up" fix didnt get in in time, is that right?
<willcooke> (by which I mean, I managed to trigger it with the screen reader)
<jibel> it's right, but Laney's fix to ubiquity is good enough
<jibel> there is still bug 1840122 which is terribly annoying because it makes automated tests useless. willcooke did you get any traction from anyone?
<ubot5> bug 1840122 in linux (Ubuntu Eoan) "System fails to reboot from live session or ubiquity-dm - squashfs_read_data failed to read block" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1840122
<willcooke> jibel, yeah that came up yesterday too, I think it was mwhudson who said he was looking at it
<jibel> k
<Laney> I got told it was xno_x who is assigned to that
<willcooke> lemme find out for sure
<willcooke> oh, something which came up yesterday, the OEM slideshow is using the old screenshots in Ubiquiuty sideshow. I looked at the source and I think they are symlinks, but they link to "../../../foo/bar/baz.png" - so they should just work.  Do I need to recreate them in the package?
<Laney> not sure I knew there was a different slideshow there
<willcooke> same :)
<Laney> D:
<Laney> the test slideshot from the package looks right to me
<Laney> wouldn't the old images have been removed from the package and therefore the iso?
<willcooke> i would have thought so
<willcooke> I need to recreate it here
<pieq> jibel, I haven't seen this issue yet. Does it happen randomly or did you find a way to reproduce it?
<Laney> some stupid outage has broken my juju environments
 * Laney weeps
<willcooke> Bah, it is the right slideshow
<willcooke> Wimpress, marking you OEM installer bug as invalid.  WFM.  Please let me know if I'm wrong.
<Laney> jibel: is your zfs UI signed off by design now?
 * Laney is just reviewing that atm
<jibel> Laney, it's slightly different from the design proposed by mpt. We cannot implement it this cycle because it also removed LVM from the guided partitioning page and moves it to a new dialog.
<Laney> jibel: yeah sure, maybe as an ok compromise / achieveable implementation / at least not totally unacceptable :-)
<Laney> reviewing shell scripts is fun
<Laney> MUHAHAHA
<jibel> i'll refresh the screenshot on the MP and ask for an explicit approval
<jibel> mpt, could you review the scrreenshot attached to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1843768/comments/3 and +1 if it's an acceptable compromise. We're very late in he cycle and adding a new dialog to the installer is not something we can do. We'll implement the design you proposed in 20.04.?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1843768 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Ubiquity with zfs install option" [Undecided,New]
<jibel> -?
<mpt> looking
<mpt> jibel, done
<Laney> jibel: I tried your MP and it created a broken system, no home directory for my user
<Laney> zpool list shows nothing, / is ext4
<jibel> Laney, can you paste the installation log somewhere?
<Laney> perhaps I did something wrong, I just apt installed the new ubiquity into a live session
<jibel> /var/log/syslog and /var/log/installer/debug
<Laney> yes sure, just trying to get it online :>
<Laney> jibel: https://people.canonical.com/~laney/weird-things/installer.tar.xz that's a tarball of /var/log/installer
<Laney> s/the new ubiquity/zfsutils-linux and &/
<Laney> still will submit my code review that I wrote before testing it
<jibel> Sep 27 11:50:22 ubuntu ubiquity: umount: /target: target is busy.
<jibel> Sep 27 11:50:22 ubuntu ubiquity: E: Failed to unmount /target. Exiting!
<jibel> the script aborted
<jibel> now why target is busy remains a mystery
<Laney> nod, good that this was detected, we just didn't recover very well
<jibel> it seems that the creation of the swap file on /target went on its way.
<Laney> review submitted, hope you like nitpicks /o\
 * Laney goes for lunch
<Trevinho> paride: it has, but not to bionic
<Trevinho> morning folks
<jibel> mpt, latest rev following your comments https://launchpadlibrarian.net/444444810/guided_partitioning_with_zfs_2.png
<paride> Trevinho, yeah of course not, but looks like I can't find what I was expecting in Eoan too.
<mpt> jibel, that’s much better
<paride> but maybe I misinterpreted the scope of that patch
<mpt> jibel, the vertical spacing is still off, though that was the least important issue
<jibel> mpt, yes, I didn't find what's causing it yet.
<Trevinho> paride: mhmh... What not? didrocks knows that way better than me though :-)
<mpt> jibel, when the checkboxes are disabled, can you disable their captions too (i.e. grey them out)?
<jibel> mpt, I can do that
<jibel> mpt, however I cannot fix the entire UI and things not related to adding zfs :)
<jibel> but i'll do my best
<paride> Trevinho, I thought (possibly wrongly) that change allowed to enable/disable "built-in" extensions like the ubuntu dock, or at least made the Ubuntu Dock extension status in Gnome Tweaks consistent with the reality (= shows up as enabled if it
<paride> if it's actually enabled).
 * didrocks is out of context
<didrocks> if you talk about the disable thingy, yes
<didrocks> which is upstream
<didrocks> our distro patch is to ensure session extensions are only loaded from the system and can't be upgraded out of it
<paride> I see. Still it seems it can't be enabled/disabled from gnome tweaks
<paride> which is what I thought that patch did
<didrocks> the patch is gnome-shell only. Unsure if tweaks caught up
<paride> I see. Well, thanks!
<didrocks> gnome-shell-extension-prefs should show the correct state though
<paride> now I'm in a GNOME (non-Ubuntu) session. I'll try later.
<paride> didrocks, gnome-shell-extension-prefs works as expected. I thought gnome-tweaks was just an interface for the same thing. well, thanks!
<didrocks> paride: unfortunately, no, they copy the logic :/
<paride> TIL :)
<clobrano> hey everyone 0/
<clobrano> we discovered this problem with Yaru https://github.com/ubuntu/yaru/issues/1548
<gitbot> ubuntu issue 1548 in yaru "Firefox in the mixed theme: active menu items are invisible" [Bug, Open]
<clobrano> it's due to another fix to make unfocused tabs visible in no-titlebar mode (basically, you either have invisible tabs in no-titlebar-mode, or invisible menu in titlebar-mode)
<clobrano> however, since by default Firefox starts in titlebar-mode, I wonder if a fix is necessary before eoan, if there's still time, with a freeze exception
<clobrano> update ^, a fix for both titlebar-mode and no-titlebar mode is actually in review https://github.com/ubuntu/yaru/pull/1549
<gitbot> ubuntu issue (Pull request) 1549 in yaru "apps: Fix invisible menuitems in Firefox under Yaru-ambiance" [Open]
<Laney> clobrano: sounds reasonable to me
<clobrano> Laney, thanks! Here's the UIFe https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yaru-theme/+bug/1845680
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1845680 in yaru-theme (Ubuntu) "[UIFe] Firefox active menu items are invisible in Yaru "Ambiance"" [Undecided,New]
<xnox> Laney:  i bet i need to add the "noise" texture to caching paths to casper, as otherwise it fails to load the noise texture at shutdown causing failure to reboot or some shit like that.
<xnox> Laney:  so caching "eject" and all the plymouth ubuntu-logo theme pngs makes it work for me.... i think
<xnox> let me try again
<xnox> and no
<Laney> xnox: it was happening before that noise stuff
<Laney> pretty sure anyway, check the date the bug was reported & it had been failing for some time then already
<xnox> horum
<xnox> i hate that we never got down to squashfs errors that started in disco.
<xnox> yeah, not quite sure what's going on now.
<xnox> Laney:  i am making changes to the system.... and it sometimes reboots just fine, what i don't know if my changes actually help at all, or not.
<willcooke> night all, hope you all have good weekends
<xnox> Laney:  i do suspect that we have fallout from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/1436715
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1436715 in casper (Ubuntu Vivid) "Vivid DVD fails to reboot or shutdown w/o hard reset" [Critical,Fix released]
<xnox> which newer systemd does not like
<tomreyn> fwiw, i just ran into bug 1844026 while testing eaon beta1
<ubot5> bug 1844026 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1844026
<tomreyn> that's after first reboot, fully updated unmodified minimal install.
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-09-29
<dckc> Hi. This HP Envy says "selected boot image did not authenticate" when I try to boot from USB stick. I have a working Ubuntu desktop (where this IRC client is running). Clues?
<dckc> Most clues I find are about upgrading the bios -- how do I do that when the HP Envy won't boot?
<dckc> When I let it try to boot windows, it goes into recovery / repair but then says "recovery failed" (roughly)
<dckc> It looks like I need to make a UEFI boot USB stick. Clues for doing this seem pretty obscure.
<dckc> ooh! I think I got it...
